# COMPRAR MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE (hilo oficial 2)



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Parece que el anterior hilo se ha quedado petado.

Abro aquí este para que podamos seguir hablando del tema de las monedas de 12€ del BDE.

Pongo aquí el link al primer hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...omprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial.html

<iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Pues eso, sigamos por aquí 

A los que se vayan incorporando, recordarles que AUN estan a tiempo, siguen habiendo de 12 euros y algunos foreros dicen que con el tiempo es probable que dejen de hacer las de 12 para pasarse a las de 20.

Así que los que esten con dudas que se lancen


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Dic 2010)

Genial Garrapatez, ya hacía falta un hilo nuevo, que el antiguo estaba lleno de mocos por culpa de tanto niño suelto.


----------



## favelados (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Pues eso, sigamos por aquí
> 
> A los que se vayan incorporando, recordarles que AUN estan a tiempo, siguen habiendo de 12 euros y algunos foreros dicen que con el tiempo es probable que dejen de hacer las de 12 para pasarse a las de 20.
> 
> Así que los que esten con dudas que se lancen



Compra ahora que mañana...


----------



## lcdbop (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Parece que el anterior hilo se ha quedado petado.
> 
> Abro aquí este para que podamos seguir hablando del tema de las monedas de 12€ del BDE.
> 
> ...



Y sigue subiendo sin parar (11,73).
Si no pasa nada este viernes me paso por el BdE.
Gracias por abrir este hilo.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Y sigue subiendo sin parar (11,73).
> Si no pasa nada este viernes me paso por el BdE.
> Gracias por abrir este hilo.



Joder !!! la verdad es que tiene los 12€ a tiro de piedra.


----------



## lcdbop (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Joder !!! la verdad es que tiene los 12€ a tiro de piedra.



Es posible que cuando vaya el viernes a por ellas ya valgan más en plata que los 12€


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Es posible que cuando vaya el viernes a por ellas ya valgan más en plata que los 12€



Falta que tengan (o te las quieran vender)...


----------



## lcdbop (1 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Falta que tengan (o te las quieran vender)...



Acaban de decirme que sí, pero todavía es miércoles.


----------



## Platón (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Pues eso, sigamos por aquí
> 
> A los que se vayan incorporando, recordarles que AUN estan a tiempo, siguen habiendo de 12 euros y algunos foreros dicen que con el tiempo es probable que _dejen de hacer_ las de 12 para pasarse a las de 20.
> 
> Así que los que esten con dudas que se lancen




alguién se plantea siquiera que siguen "haciendo" monedas de 12 euros con 11 euros de plata?????

gracias por el hilo


----------



## C.J. (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Pues eso, sigamos por aquí
> 
> A los que se vayan incorporando, recordarles que AUN estan a tiempo, siguen habiendo de 12 euros y algunos foreros dicen que con el tiempo es probable que dejen de hacer las de 12 para pasarse a las de 20.
> 
> Así que los que esten con dudas que se lancen



Es más que seguro que dejen de fabricarse. En el BdE se han dado cuenta de la subida de la plata y a partir de ahora sólo veremos de 20 con el mismo peso en plata que las de 12. En su día no se redondeó la quivalente en pesetas como el resto de productos en españa y se mantuvo la de 2000 ptas a 12 euros, en vez de a 20 euros, y con el tiempo la plata ha acabado costando más que el valor facial (y subiendo). La que no queden en manos de particulares acabaran fundidas para hacer monedas de 20.


----------



## C.J. (1 Dic 2010)

Vaya días llevamos, sobre todo ayer, sin iva ya casi sobrepasa el facial xddd.


----------



## Violator (1 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, ¿habéis visto este enlace?

El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010

Son precios de catalogo, atribuyen mayor valor numismático a las de 2002. Supongo que porque serán más dificiles de encontrar y son las primeras que se acuñaron en euros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> alguién se plantea siquiera que siguen "haciendo" monedas de 12 euros con 11 euros de plata?????
> 
> gracias por el hilo



No, imposible. Y ya veremos qué pasa con las de 20 euros, no creo que se esperen tanto a dejar de hacerlas como en el caso de las de 12 euros.


----------



## Bud Spencer (1 Dic 2010)

*Monedas de 20*

Buenas tardes, os escribo para aportaros una información calentita, de esta mañana.

De momento voy servido de monedas de 12 euros. La mayoría las compré en las fechas que salieron las de la serie de la Tierra en 2008. Directamente hice un pedido en mi banco de 500 y me trajeron la caja con las 500 y el sello de la FNMT. Sin embargo ya el año pasado con las de 2009 no me dejaron pedir 500, y me limitaron el pedido a 75. Recientemente he ido completando el cupo que quería, aunque por más que tengo no me canso, y siempre querría más.

Ya por completar la colección y tener también de 20 euros, aunque tengan la misma plata, hace unas semanas pedí de las de 20 euros, y me limitaron el pedido a 300 € por cuenta, como tengo varias cuentas de familiares, pedi en total 1200 euros, poca cosa. Pues después de dos semanas me llaman hoy y me dicen que les ha mandado el banco de España una contestacióna a mi petición, y les dicen que lo lamentan pero no pueden servirlas, ya que el cupo que tenían para enviar a bancos y cajas se completó, que ha habido mucha demanda y que de momento no se sabe si van a acuñar más o no, y que me dirija al Banco de España si quiero monedas de 20 €.

Las monedas de 20 las he conseguido sin problemas en una sucursal del bbva, y por lo que he preguntado, en casi todas las sucursales las tienen, pero os he puesto lo del banco de España por lo curioso que me ha resultado. Ahí teneis la información, por si alguno le interesa interpretarla.


----------



## electric0 (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Parece que el anterior hilo se ha quedado petado.
> 
> Abro aquí este para que podamos seguir hablando del tema de las monedas de 12€ del BDE.
> 
> .......



Ya veremos cuanto dura este..... ojala mucho... pero.....




C.J. dijo:


> Es más que seguro que dejen de fabricarse. En el BdE se han dado cuenta de la subida de la plata y a partir de ahora sólo veremos de 20 con el mismo peso en plata que las de 12. En su día no se redondeó la quivalente en pesetas como el resto de productos en españa y se mantuvo la de 2000 ptas a 12 euros, en vez de a 20 euros, y con el tiempo la plata ha acabado costando más que el valor facial (y subiendo). La que no queden en manos de particulares acabaran fundidas para hacer monedas de 20.




No lo puedo confirmar, pero lo normal seria que *ya* hayan dejado de fabricarse, en cuanto sacan una edicion nueva, no tiene sentido seguir fabricando la antigua (Puede ser que hasta hayan destruido las matrices y todo lo relacionado con la moneda "antigua")... (pura logica funcionarial)




Violator dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿habéis visto este enlace?
> 
> El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010
> 
> Son precios de catalogo, atribuyen mayor valor numismático a las de 2002. Supongo que porque serán más dificiles de encontrar y son las primeras que se acuñaron en euros.




Son precios de referencia, cada luego uno vende o compra por lo que quiera o pueda, no le deis mas importancia.




Bud Spencer dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os escribo para aportaros una información calentita, de esta mañana.
> 
> De momento voy servido de monedas de 12 euros. La mayoría las compré en las fechas que salieron las de la serie de la Tierra en 2008. Directamente hice un pedido en mi banco de 500 y me trajeron la caja con las 500 y el sello de la FNMT. Sin embargo ya el año pasado con las de 2009 no me dejaron pedir 500, y me limitaron el pedido a 75. Recientemente he ido completando el cupo que quería, aunque por más que tengo no me canso, y siempre querría más.
> 
> ...




Ya adelante yo que las de 20€ tendrian mucha demanda, son todas las que inteteran colocar a los "jimversores" los directores "hamigos" de los bancos.. pero lo normal es que no sean buena compra por lo menos en un gran tiempo (varios años) el banco de hispanistan ya tendra calculos hechos de cuando la plata llegara a 20€ (supongo) no creo que sean tan idiotas como para que les pille el toro de nuevo en unos meses...

------

En otro orden de cosas..... paseando hoy, he he hecho 5 sucursales "ya asaltadas" con anterioridad y en una he pillado 5 miserables piezas, la cajera poco menos que me ha dado las gracias, (literalmente,..... menos lio a la hora de hacer caja, en una semana las he vendido todas) lo que no tiene precio es la cara que ha puesto cuando le he dicho, despues de tenerlas en el bolsillo, que la plata contenida por moneda ya era mas de 11€ y con tendencia a subir.

Lo que si tengo seguro por la experiencia acumulada en los ultimos dias, que no soy el unico que las busca en cordoba, al menos una persona mas usa mi metodo "asalta sucursales", vamos que practicamente hemos arrasado, no creo que se junten mas de 50 entre todas las cajas/bancos/sucursales en toda cordoba, asi que al menos cordoba darlo por agotado, se acabo lo que habia... bye... bye...

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Dic 2010)

Vaya vaya lo que me ha pasado hoy......

*NO QUEDAN DE 12 € EN EL BDE DE BILBAO.....*

Iba todo feliz yo a pedir una 10 o asi pa no tener que dar el DNI (si me lo pide hubiera hecho ya un paripe y le pediria 50 o 100, lo tenia todo planeado)

Conversacion:

- Hola buenos dias.
- Buenos dias.
- ¿Teneis la moneda esa del mundial de 20 €?
- Si, ¿cuantas querias?
- Dos (Una para mi y otro pa un colega, jejeje, como recuerdo para comparar con las de 12 € xDD)
- ¿Y os quedan tb de las de 12 €? Querria unas 10.
- Uy, pues no se si tengo 10.... espera, que miro.
-OK
- ¿Las quieres de este año?
- Me da igual, las que sean de los años que sean.
- Vale, pues solo tengo 11 del 2010
- Me las quedo las 11 pues.
- ¿Vais a traer mas?
- No, no creo, del 2010 estan todas vendidas, quizas del algun otro año que no se hallan vendido nos llegen, pero no es seguro ni esta claro.
- Vale, gracias.
- PEPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, ya no quedan de 12 €, le he vendido las 11 ultimas al "chaval" este (conversacion a lo vasco con un compañero...)
- PARA QUE VEAS COMO CURROOOOOOOOOOOO, EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
- Me da las monedas y adios que te quiero....

Salgo del BDE, voy al BBVA, la sede, que esta al lado y es ENORME.
Y la misma tonica, NO, NO NOS QUEDAN ni de 12 € ni de 20 € (en el BDE de 20 € les quedaban solo unas 8 o asi)

Asi que la cosa esta ya* MUY JODIDA*

He preguntado en otros 4-6 bancos mas, y solo un santander tenia SOLO 2 monedas.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Vaya vaya lo que me ha pasado hoy......
> 
> *NO QUEDAN DE 12 € EN EL BDE DE BILBAO.....*
> 
> ...



Muy buena táctica esa de ir un poco como el que no quiera la cosa )

Se va notando ya que escasean, de todas maneras yo creo que ni ellos mismos saben las que tienen, mirad lo que comentaba esta mañana sobre el BDE de Bilbao el forero Foreskin (esto se posteó en el hilo antiguo):



foreskin dijo:


> Hola a todos. Al final he cumplido mis espectativas y poco a poco he ido consiguiendo la cantidad de karlillos que me había propuesto. Y hasta algunos miembros de mi familia también se han hecho con algunas. Este post es para agradecer a los "gurus" -dicho con cariño y respeto- del foro por abrirnos los ojos. Prefiero no mencionarlos por si se me olvida alguno, pero ellos ya saben quién son. Sólo me referiré a Monster, que creo que aporta muchísimo. De mi experiencia destacar el desmadre que es esto.* Ayer fui a Bilbao otra vez -y después de decirme la semana pasada que se habían agotado y que no tenían ni idea de cuando habría más- volvían a tener. El cajero era otro y no me quiso dar 83, me quiso dar 80 "porque vienen en tiras de 10". Como prefiero llevarme bien con él no dije nada...* nuevamente DNI fotocopiado sobre un formulario destinado a ese uso y esta vez también una factura tamaño A4. Mientras tanto en Santander alguien se llevaba 300 monedas y no le preguntaban ni el nombre.



Así que igual pensamos que ya no hay más y luego vas y las hay. ::


----------



## juan35 (1 Dic 2010)

En Donosti quedan a saco todabia, yo he pillado las 83. Eso si, fotocopia de DNI. Son las de Isabel, deben tener todas aqui, porque solo dan esas, saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Se me ha ocurrido que podemos ir posteando aquí la información que cada forero vaya recopilando de sus visitas a las sucursales o llamadas de teléfono y así tener una visión de conjunto del estado en que se encuentra el stock:

Cuando alguien tenga una información no tiene más que copiar la lista y actualizarla con los datos que tenga, para resaltar el dato que actualiza lo puede poner en negrita o en otro color y se puede añadir una fecha para tener la referencia temporal aproximada y si se quiere el forero que ha hecho el reporte.

Ojo que se puede dar la posibilidad de que un forero reporte que le hayan informado por ejemplo que estan agotadas y luego resulte que no es así, *no importa, el forero que tenga información más actualizada lo añade al registro correspondiente sin borrar el anterior se va formando así una serie histórica de información*, cuanto más información y más precisa mejor sabremos lo que se cuece dentro del BDE y así tener una idea más clara.

Alicante.
S/A

Badajoz.
S/A

Barcelona.
S/A

Bilbao.
Stock, entregan sólo 80 (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Agotadas 1-dic-10 (PuntodeControl) :abajo:

Ceuta.
S/A

A Coruña.
S/A

Las Palmas.
S/A

Logroño.
S/A

Madrid.
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:

Málaga.
S/A

Melilla.
S/A

Murcia.
S/A

Oviedo.
S/A

Palma de Mallorca.
S/A

Pamplona.
S/A

San Sebastián.
*Stock (1-12-10 Juan35)* );

Santander.
S/A

Sevilla.
S/A

Tenerife.
S/A

Toledo.
S/A

Valencia.
S/A

Valladolid.
S/A

Zaragoza.
S/A


----------



## electric0 (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ..............
> 
> Así que igual pensamos que ya no hay más y luego vas y las hay. ::



Yo he reasaltado sucursales y habia de nuevo al segundo asalto (eso si menos cantidad)

El principal problema es que no sabemos como funciona la distribucion/redistribucion de las monedas, y ni siquiera si funciona igual en todos los lados (me temo que funciona en cada banco y en cada provincia de forma distinta) con lo cual no hay forma exacta de saber cuando se han acabado de verdad, aunque segun va pasando el tiempo la cosa va a menos, ya no hay 1000 monedas juntas en practicamente ningun sitio, luego seran 100, luego 10, jajajajajaajaja y al final ninguna sucursal/banco tendra nada, todo es cuestion de tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido que podemos ir posteando aquí la información que cada forero vaya recopilando de sus visitas a las sucursales o llamadas de teléfono y así tener una visión de conjunto del estado en que se encuentra el stock:
> 
> Cuando alguien tenga una información no tiene más que copiar la lista y actualizarla con los datos que tenga, para resaltar el dato que actualiza lo puede poner en negrita o en otro color y se puede añadir una fecha para tener la referencia temporal aproximada y si se quiere el forero que ha hecho el reporte.
> 
> ...



Mañana voy con la parienta que a esta no la conocen y a ver si han traido o no...... y asi vuelvo a actualizar la lista.

PD: Las de 20 € mira que son feas las japutas......


----------



## Hipotecator (1 Dic 2010)

Sabeis si las sucursales del BdE trabajaran el proximo martes dia 7, porque es puente, aunque hasta donde sé si van a trabajar algunos bancos .


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

Actualizo gráfica

<iframe width="540" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (1 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> .......
> PD: Las de 20 € mira que son feas las japutas......



Las de 20, y las de 12 del 2010, y las de 12 del 2009, y las de 12 del 2008, y ........

Son todas feas como el culo de un mandril, pero fijate tu que ultimamente las veo menos feas.... me pasa como con las mierdas de vaca, yo las veo feas, pero algunas tribus de africa (que las usan para construir chozas) las ven la mar de bonitas.... veras tu si al final..... se vaya a poner la plata a 1500€ el kilo... ¿sera entonces cuando la belleza de las monedas salga de dentro?

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA, desvarios de antes de cenar, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Saludos

pd: la plata si es bonita, las monedas no...


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿habéis visto este enlace?
> 
> El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010
> 
> Son precios de catalogo, atribuyen mayor valor numismático a las de 2002. Supongo que porque serán más dificiles de encontrar y son las primeras que se acuñaron en euros.



Hoy me han dado dos ristras de 2002 xD, he flipado xD


----------



## lcdbop (1 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Las de 20, y las de 12 del 2010, y las de 12 del 2009, y las de 12 del 2008, y ........
> 
> Son todas feas como el culo de un mandril, pero fijate tu que ultimamente las veo menos feas.... me pasa como con las mierdas de vaca, yo las veo feas, pero algunas tribus de africa (que las usan para construir chozas) las ven la mar de bonitas.... veras tu si al final..... se vaya a poner la plata a 1500€ el kilo... ¿sera entonces cuando la belleza de las monedas salga de dentro?
> 
> ...



Me has dado la idea así que ... sufrir las consecuencias:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-moneda-de-12-te-parece-mejor-disenada.html


----------



## Surfer (1 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, id a las sucursales de vuestras ciudades en las que solo haya una sucursal de dicha caja/banco.

Por ejemplo yo he ido a una "Caja duero" que solo hay una en mi ciudad, y habían más de 50!! Y no iba a entrar porque ni conocía esa caja, ni me imaginaba que iba a tener .. y al final mira. Y antes había entrado en "La Caixa" y un "BBVA" y pese a ser mas grandes y tal, no tenían nada.


----------



## Violator (1 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Hoy me han dado dos ristras de 2002 xD, he flipado xD



Yo también he conseguido bastantes del 2002, inexplicable la verdad.

Según esa pagina has ganado 120 leuros de tirón xD


----------



## bubbler (1 Dic 2010)

Una cosilla sin importancia...

Después de estar saqueando la zona de embajadores, mi chica esta tarde me ha regalado una!!! sin embargo estaba dentro de un cartón, y encima de la FNMT... sin embargo la moneda le ha costado 20€ (lo pone detrás del cartón).

Yo haciendo gala de mi inteligencia, le he enseñado las que tenía (me la regaló porque le calenté la cabeza hace ya tiempo con esto); total que simplemente me ha dicho que era un merluzo ¿?

Ha ella le han dicho en la FNMT, que las que distribuyen ellos a 20€ y con un número de serie limitado a unas 7000 unidades, son de 18gr de plata de 925, y que las que venden en las sucursales bancarias están rellenas de cobre o algo así.

Visualmente son idénticas, en tamaño, peso, color...

¿Podéis aclarar este puntillo sin importancia?

Edito.- Paranolla en +
Otra cosa, me dice mi chica que ponga que si habéis preguntado en correos


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Una cosilla sin importancia...
> 
> Después de estar saqueando la zona de embajadores, mi chica esta tarde me ha regalado una!!! sin embargo estaba dentro de un cartón, y encima de la FNMT... sin embargo la moneda le ha costado 20€ (lo pone detrás del cartón).
> 
> ...



sí.
1. a tu chica le han timado 8 euros... o mejor dicho... ha pagado 8 euros por un cacho-cartón con un numerito.
2. a tu chica le han engañado como a una china. Y tú te has creído el engaño.
sois tal para cual.
3. por lo menos no le han dicho que el relleno era de chocolate.


----------



## bubbler (1 Dic 2010)

A ver, a ver

Peso similar, forma, figuras, tamaños y colores similares... Hasta que mi chica las ha tirado desde arriba (ocurrencia de ella) yyyyy suenan distinto....

La de la FNMT suena más maciza, mientras que las otras suenan un pelín más tintinantes...

Ayuda que me estoy azuztando y ella se está partiendo el culo.


----------



## DrJ (1 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Una cosilla sin importancia...
> 
> Después de estar saqueando la zona de embajadores, mi chica esta tarde me ha regalado una!!! sin embargo estaba dentro de un cartón, y encima de la FNMT... sin embargo la moneda le ha costado 20€ (lo pone detrás del cartón).
> 
> ...



Supongo que lo te ha comprado tu chica es lo que los numis coleccionistas llaman _coincard_: Lo que viene a ser la misma moneda sin circular pero en vez de bolsa viene en un cartón y su precio es superior.
Un ej:






En lo que respecta a nuestro interés metalífero la moneda es la misma puedes estar tranquilo.

Salu2


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> A ver, a ver
> 
> Peso similar, forma, figuras, tamaños y colores similares... Hasta que mi chica las ha tirado desde arriba (ocurrencia de ella) yyyyy suenan distinto....
> 
> ...



"La de la FNMT suena más maciza..." :XX:


¿Y tu novia está maciza? ¿Lleva relleno? ¿Está acartonada? :XX:

Hoyes, me ofrezco para verificar que no te hayan dado gato por liebre...


----------



## Ulisses (1 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "La de la FNMT suena más maciza..." :XX:
> 
> 
> ¿Y tu novia está maciza? ¿Lleva relleno? ¿Está acartonada? :XX:
> ...



Céntrate, Monster. Pensé que te interesaban las dominicanas...:XX:


----------



## bubbler (1 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "La de la FNMT suena más maciza..." :XX:
> 
> 
> ¿Y tu novia está maciza? ¿Lleva relleno? ¿Está acartonada? :XX:
> ...



Jejejeje

Creo que esta noche le voy a dar la razón, ya quue el tanguita que se ha puesto valen esos 8€, jojojojo

De todas formas si se puede determinar de forma tajante y fehaciente esto último, yo encantado, sino tampoco me voy a comer el coco


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> A ver, a ver
> 
> Peso similar, forma, figuras, tamaños y colores similares... Hasta que mi chica las ha tirado desde arriba (ocurrencia de ella) yyyyy suenan distinto....
> 
> ...



Bufff !!
Qué cosas más raras dice la gente.

Te recomiendo que primero vayas a la página de la FNMT y leas las características, tiradas y demás de todas las monedas, antes de adquirir ninguna te aconsejo que por lo menos sepas qué diseño tienen y demás.

Referido por ejemplo para la de 2010:

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros - Presidencia Española UE


> Detalles
> Moneda de plata de 12 Euros
> 
> En el reverso, en la zona central, aparecen unos trazos entrecruzados simbolizando una unión de banderas. En la parte superior de la moneda, aparece en imagen latente una estrella grande y la cifra 10.
> ...


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2010)

Que ******** mañana me lanzo a tope a la caza del tesoro...

Hay "monedicas" de esasa en todas las cajas no? me pasare de buena mañana por una sucursal de la "caixa rural" donde tengo una cuenta y le preguntare a la chica de la ventanilla.

Aunque sospecho que se va a quedar un poco rallada cuando le pregunte si tiene monedas de plata.

Si tienen de 12 mejor, si tienen de 20 pues de 20, que esas acabaran siendo buena inversion tambien.


----------



## El cid (1 Dic 2010)

Jope Davitin, no hace falta que pidas de plata, con que preguntes por monedas de 12 € ya vale.


----------



## Germain (1 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Que ******** mañana me lanzo a tope a la caza del tesoro...
> 
> Hay "monedicas" de esasa en todas las cajas no? me pasare de buena mañana por una sucursal de la "caixa rural" donde tengo una cuenta y le preguntare a la chica de la ventanilla.
> 
> ...



Si mañana vas a la sucursal del Banco de España igual nos vemos.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Si mañana vas a la sucursal del Banco de España igual nos vemos.



Jejejej, al bde no creo, me tendria que levantar muy pronto e igual luego no llego a tiempo al curro jejeje

La caixa me pilla al lado de mi casa, aunque ya veremos si ahi saben algo del tema.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Jejejej, al bde no creo, me tendria que levantar muy pronto e igual luego no llego a tiempo al curro jejeje
> 
> La caixa me pilla al lado de mi casa, aunque ya veremos si ahi saben algo del tema.



Joder, tio. Si esa es la cajera...dale tú todas las monedas que te pida, biletes o acciones de telefónica, lo que sea...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Céntrate, Monster. Pensé que te interesaban las dominicanas...:XX:



Que usted prefiera el mismo rancho a doble de precio por ver a las camareras es problema suyo (y se va a enterar EUE).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Jejejeje
> 
> Creo que esta noche le voy a dar la razón, ya quue el tanguita que se ha puesto valen esos 8€, jojojojo
> 
> De todas formas si se puede determinar de forma tajante y fehaciente esto último, yo encantado, sino tampoco me voy a comer el coco



Sin fotos no nos creemos nada...


----------



## C.J. (2 Dic 2010)

Se os va ya la cabeza a estas horas, jeje.


----------



## JohnSilver (2 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Si mañana vas a la sucursal del Banco de España igual nos vemos.



Otro que se pasa mañana por el BDE de Valencia


----------



## electric0 (2 Dic 2010)

Me auto-cito del primer hilo (ese que se escojono, si), por si alguien empieza este sin leerse el antiguo..... ya que no pusisteis ninguna pega al texto entonces supongo que no se la pondreis ahora tampoco (y si se la poneis, siempre seran bien recibidas las criticas constructivas)




> Despues de 100 paginas ya toca hacer resumen no????
> 
> Voy a ello y corregirme si me equivoco..
> 
> ...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (2 Dic 2010)

Yo ya tengo en mi poder las que encargué en la sucursal de la entidad en la que trabajo. Ahora me faltan las que me ha pedido en el BBVA un amiguete y que en teoría me llegan como muy tarde el martes (ya que el lunes es fiesta). Es importante este último pedido, porque a parte de ser muchas más monedas, sería muy indicativo del nivel de existencias de las empresas de manipulado de efectivo. En fin seguiré reportando novedades.


----------



## JohnSilver (2 Dic 2010)

Vengo del BDE de Valencia sorprendido. 

He visto cómo una mujer se llevaba un saco lleno de monedas de plata (no sé si eran de 12 o 20 euros). El caso es que la cantidad total sumaría miles y miles de euros. ¿Se trataba de la trabajadora de algún banco que recogía monedas para clientes? El caso es que las sedes centrales de las entidades bancarias de la ciudad están en los aledaños de la sucrusal del BDE.

Por cierto, he acabado con las existencias de monedas de la caja del señor más mayor (me dice que tienen más en la caja acorazada pero que hasta mañana ya no saca) y he tenido que coger el resto a la caja de la jovencita de al lado. A ella aún le quedan


----------



## merche400 (2 Dic 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Vengo del BDE de Valencia sorprendido.
> 
> He visto cómo una mujer se llevaba un saco lleno de monedas de plata (no sé si eran de 12 o 20 euros). El caso es que la cantidad total sumaría miles y miles de euros. ¿Se trataba de la trabajadora de algún banco que recogía monedas para clientes? El caso es que las sedes centrales de las entidades bancarias de la ciudad están en los aledaños de la sucrusal del BDE.
> 
> Por cierto, he acabado con las existencias de monedas de la caja del señor más mayor (me dice que tienen más en la caja acorazada pero que hasta mañana ya no saca) y he tenido que coger el resto a la caja de la jovencita de al lado. A ella aún le quedan



CABRONESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yo voy mañana con mi señora a pulirme la paga extra. No si a la vez, o según termine el turno.

ME VOY A PULIR 166 MONEDAS DEL ALA!!!!!!


----------



## Platón (2 Dic 2010)

No creo que ninguna empleada de banca se tenga que presentar fisicamente como un ciudadano "normal" para hacerse con monedas de 12 para sus clientes...

Después está el hecho de que se ha llevado más del límite!!! Estos del BdE le limitan a quien quieren...uyuyuy que se las van a quedar todas entre ellos y sus amigotes!!! era visto, quien reparte se lleva la mejor parte...


----------



## RNSX (2 Dic 2010)

johnsilver, tu eras uno de los dos señores trajeados?


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> CABRONESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yo voy mañana con mi señora a pulirme la paga extra. No si a la vez, o según termine el turno.
> 
> ME VOY A PULIR 166 MONEDAS DEL ALA!!!!!!



Si os tocan las narices, suéltale que alguien se las está llevando por sacas a ver cómo respiran.

Estaba cantado que estos tíos iban a acaparar, en el momento que han visto que no hace más que entrar gente a preguntar por las moneditas de 12€ se les ha iluminado la bombilla, seguro que más de uno y dos leen este hilo, daos prisa antes de que lo limpien todo entre ellos y sus familiares.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Vengo del BDE de Valencia sorprendido.
> 
> He visto cómo una mujer se llevaba un saco lleno de monedas de plata (no sé si eran de 12 o 20 euros). El caso es que la cantidad total sumaría miles y miles de euros. ¿Se trataba de la trabajadora de algún banco que recogía monedas para clientes? El caso es que las sedes centrales de las entidades bancarias de la ciudad están en los aledaños de la sucrusal del BDE.
> 
> Por cierto, he acabado con las existencias de monedas de la caja del señor más mayor (me dice que tienen más en la caja acorazada pero que hasta mañana ya no saca) y he tenido que coger el resto a la caja de la jovencita de al lado. A ella aún le quedan



¿De todas formas estás seguro que eran de plata? ¿Las viste o las oíste?, lo digo porque puede ser que se llevase una saca con monedas de euro o de dos euros y que te confundienses. :rolleye:

Confirmalo, gracias.


----------



## JohnSilver (2 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> johnsilver, tu eras uno de los dos señores trajeados?



Fallaste :no:


----------



## JohnSilver (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿De todas formas estás seguro que eran de plata? ¿Las viste o las oíste?, lo digo porque puede ser que se llevase una saca con monedas de euro o de dos euros y que te confundienses. :rolleye:
> 
> Confirmalo, gracias.



SEGURO que eran de plata. Además era muy profesional todo: el saco (de plástico fuerte) parecía del propio BDE. De todas formas ya he dicho que no he podido fijarme mucho porque era en la caja de al lado y yo estaba con mis asuntos...


----------



## RNSX (2 Dic 2010)

era una mujer gruesa? perdona tanta pregunta, pero me gustaria averiguar si es la misma


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿De todas formas estás seguro que eran de plata? ¿Las viste o las oíste?, lo digo porque puede ser que se llevase una saca con monedas de euro o de dos euros y que te confundienses. :rolleye:
> 
> Confirmalo, gracias.



Cualquier moneda tiene un límite de 1000 euros por persona y día, y me parece que hasta 100 monedas.


----------



## Platón (2 Dic 2010)

para cargar con miles de euros en karlillos de a 12 debía ser gruesa si....teniendo en cuenta que cada 1000E son 1,5 kilos...

o puede que John Silver sea esa mujer "gruesa"...de ahí el eufemismo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> No creo que ninguna empleada de banca se tenga que presentar fisicamente como un ciudadano "normal" para hacerse con monedas de 12 para sus clientes...
> 
> Después está el hecho de que se ha llevado más del límite!!! Estos del BdE le limitan a quien quieren...uyuyuy que se las van a quedar todas entre ellos y sus amigotes!!! era visto, quien reparte se lleva la mejor parte...



Sospecho que es lo que está pasando en el BdE de Madrid. Basta que algún hijo de político nos haya leido, para que el papi dé un toque de teléfono a su primo (como sabéis son todos más o menos familia) para que ordene que se las guarden.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> era una mujer gruesa? perdona tanta pregunta, pero me gustaria averiguar si es la misma



No estarás pensando en la alcaldesa? :XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sospecho que es lo que está pasando en el BdE de Madrid. Basta que algún hijo de político nos haya leido, para que el papi dé un toque de teléfono a su primo (como sabéis son todos más o menos familia) para que ordene que se las guarden.



Este pais es de vergüenza, no me extrañaría un pelo que estuviese ocurriendo algo parecido a eso.

Una duda que me surje es: Si una sucursal cursa un pedido de por ejemplo 2.000 monedas, el BDE se las sirve o no? no creo que a una sucursal se las de de 83 en 83? :rolleye:

aprovecho para subir la gráfica, creo que hoy está corrigiendo un poco:

Edito: Comprar hoy una onza bullion de plata en tiendas alemanas *cuesta por término medio casi 4 euros má*s que lo que "pagas" cuando cambias billetes por una onza en monedas de 12€. Si lo comparas con la onza más económica estamos hablando de una diferencia de 2,30 Euros.

<iframe width="640" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Este pais es de vergüenza, no me extrañaría un pelo que estuviese ocurriendo algo parecido a eso.
> 
> Una duda que me surje es: Si una sucursal cursa un pedido de por ejemplo 2.000 monedas, el BDE se las sirve o no? no creo que a una sucursal se las de de 83 en 83? :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Tal vez, además del gráfico del precio de las monedas, sería significativo poner el gráfico del precio al que pagas el gramo de plata en una y otra moneda.


----------



## Drinito (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Este pais es de vergüenza, no me extrañaría un pelo que estuviese ocurriendo algo parecido a eso.
> 
> Una duda que me surje es: Si una sucursal cursa un pedido de por ejemplo 2.000 monedas, el BDE se las sirve o no? no creo que a una sucursal se las de de 83 en 83? :rolleye:
> 
> aprovecho para subir la gráfica, creo que hoy está corrigiendo un poco:




Un amigo banquero me encargó el mes pasado 1000 monedas en un sólo pedido, así que si..... se las sirven.


----------



## AHOREITOR (2 Dic 2010)

Aprovecho y me presento, pues la verdad que no he encontrado ningún lugar para ello.
Pues desde Sevilla, se presenta AHOREITOR, de momento poco tengo que aportar y mucho que aprender de un mundo tan complejo como la economía.

Hace ya como 2 años que os leo, es mas compre mis primeras monedas de 12 euros en 2008, mi mujer decía que estaba chiflao. En fin hoy me alegro de tener unas pocas a buen recaudo por si esto peta.

Ayer mismo pille mi ultima partida de 84 monedas en BDE en Sevilla, ¿cuantas hay? no se, pero tener tenían.
Se de buena tinta que muchas sucursales como la Caixa y Caja Madrid, disponen de ellas, pues a compañeros de trabajo se las han traído...
El que no tenga su remesa, lo mismo aun esta a tiempo, saludos y gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos con los que menos controlamos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Dic 2010)

En bilbao hoy solo tenian unas pocas del 2002 sin plasticos y circuladas, y encima no me las han dado pues a pesar de cerrar a las 2, el tio que da las monedas deja de currar a la 1:30....


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tal vez, además del gráfico del precio de las monedas, sería significativo poner el gráfico del precio al que pagas el gramo de plata en una y otra moneda.



He editado el gráfico y he dejado sólo la gráfica del valor de la plata, los precios por onza y ahora los precios por gramo que me has sugerido los dejo en modo tabla para que la gente los pueda comparar más rapidamente 

Si notáis algún error avisadme.

<iframe width="640" height="520" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> He editado el gráfico y he dejado sólo la gráfica del valor de la plata, los precios por onza y ahora los precios por gramo que me has sugerido los dejo en modo tabla para que la gente los pueda comparar más rapidamente
> 
> Si notáis algún error avisadme.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="460" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Genial!

Igual se podría añadir una entrada con el spot, y una columna para el precio de la onza en moneda de 12 euros y la más barata en silberinvestor.


Por cierto, parece que hay un error en alguna fórmula. Si me pasas el excel lo verifico. En el gráfico sale como precio en plata 11,681, luego el precio por gramo debería ser 11,681/16,65 = 0,701 y no 0,721 como pones.

El 0,721 es porque has tomado la ley 900, pero la ley es 925. La cantidad de plata fina es 18 x 0.925 = 16,65 g.

Así que la diferencia con el bullion internacional es aún mayor...

(si me envías el excel por email te lo corrijo y añado más cosas)


----------



## quaver (2 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> (si me envías el excel por email te lo corrijo y añado más cosas)



Parece que hay un menu (encima de la tabla) para editar, guardar como excel o ver en pantalla completa.

Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Genial!
> 
> Igual se podría añadir una entrada con el spot, y una columna para el precio de la onza en moneda de 12 euros y la más barata en silberinvestor.
> 
> ...



Es que creo que los rótulos que había puesto inducen a error, ahora he cambiado un poco los rótulos a ver si se entienden mejor, la idea que no aparecía bien reflejada es que el precio por onza y por gramo en las monedas de 12€ siempre es fijo ya que yo lo calculo a partir del valor 12€ y no tengo en cuenta otras variables.

El precio de la onza más barata en silver investor está justo debajo del más caro y del de la moneda de 12€ en el segundo recuadro de la derecha

La tabla la podéis editar, pero no os lo recomiendo ya que está un poco desordenada, para presentar los datos importa dos tablas dinámicas de 2 sitios de internet cada 15 minutos en unos rangos definidos, para que la presentación sea mejor lo que hago es ocultar columnas reduciendo su tamaño (de la A:J), si queréis ver los datos originales he copiado la hoja 1 en la hoja 2 pero sin ocultar nada.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Es que creo que los rótulos que había puesto inducen a error, ahora he cambiado un poco los rótulos a ver si se entienden mejor, la idea que no aparecía bien reflejada es que el precio por onza y por gramo en las monedas de 12€ siempre es fijo ya que yo lo calculo a partir del valor 12€ y no tengo en cuenta otras variables.
> 
> El precio de la onza más barata en silver investor está justo debajo del más caro y del de la moneda de 12€ en el segundo recuadro de la derecha
> 
> La tabla la podéis editar, pero no os lo recomiendo ya que está un poco desordenada, para presentar los datos importa dos tablas dinámicas de 2 sitios de internet cada 15 minutos en unos rangos definidos, para que la presentación sea mejor lo que hago es ocultar columnas reduciendo su tamaño (de la A:J), si queréis ver los datos originales he copiado la hoja 1 en la hoja 2 pero sin ocultar nada.



Ok, no lo había entendido.

Puedes igual poner el precio del spot de la plata en gramos y añadirlo a la última lista. Así se compara el precio del gramo al spot con el precio del gramo en cada moneda.


----------



## bubbler (2 Dic 2010)

Siguen vendiendo karlillos en Bde de Madrid?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Siguen vendiendo karlillos en Bde de Madrid?



Las últimas noticias es que no. Pero sería bueno que alguien confirmase. ¿Alguien se ha pasado por allí esta semana?


----------



## bubbler (2 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las últimas noticias es que no. Pero sería bueno que alguien confirmase. ¿Alguien se ha pasado por allí esta semana?



Mañana mismo voy con cara de violador descontrolado, por eso lo preguntaba, pero es que me llevo a mi patulea gitana pa coger sacos y sacos


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

Actualizo información diaria de las distintas sucursales del BDE, como novedad hoy tenemos información de Sevilla y Valencia. Muchas gracias a todos los foreros que han posteado hoy sus informes  

Alicante.
S/A

Badajoz.
S/A

Barcelona.
S/A

Bilbao.
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Escasas?? (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl) ienso:

Ceuta.
S/A

A Coruña.
S/A

Las Palmas.
S/A

Logroño.
S/A

Madrid.
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:

Málaga.
S/A

Melilla.
S/A

Murcia.
S/A

Oviedo.
S/A

Palma de Mallorca.
S/A

Pamplona.
S/A

San Sebastián.
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35) );

Santander.
S/A

Sevilla.
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR) );

Tenerife.
S/A

Toledo.
S/A

Valencia.
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver) );

Valladolid.
S/A

Zaragoza.
S/A


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Dic 2010)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Aprovecho y me presento, pues la verdad que no he encontrado ningún lugar para ello.
> Pues desde Sevilla, se presenta AHOREITOR, de momento poco tengo que aportar y mucho que aprender de un mundo tan complejo como la economía.
> 
> Hace ya como 2 años que os leo, es mas compre mis primeras monedas de 12 euros en 2008, mi mujer decía que estaba chiflao. En fin hoy me alegro de tener unas pocas a buen recaudo por si esto peta.
> ...



Bienvenido Ahoreitor, y gracias por compartir información. De eso se trata. 

¿Hay mucha gente pillándolas por Sevilla?

Una pregunta en general: ¿Notáis mucha más gente en los BdE? La cosa será preocupante cuando se formen colas...


----------



## Ulisses (2 Dic 2010)

Hace un par de días que he estado valorando la posibilidad de comprar algunas monedas alemanas de 10 euros. Más que nada por variar un poco y también porque el diseño y la calidad de la acuñación son distintos.

Pues bien, de todo cuanto he encontrado por internet a la venta, ninguna serie se vende en la actualidad por menos del valor de la plata. Era previsible que ya no se encontrasen por 10 euros.  

Pero lo curioso es el modo en el que el gobierno alemán ha actuado cuando el valor de la plata ha superado el facial de la moneda, sin tener que aumentarlo a 20 euros como en España. Os copypasteo el texto de un vendedor alemán de ebay que viene a decir lo siguiente, (con una traducción de andar por casa): 

Todas las monedas de 10 euros de 2002 a 2010 tienen un 92,5% de plata y un 7,5% de cobre. El Ministerio de Hacienda , a causa del alto precio de las monedas de plata de 10 € ha decidido que, para el año 2011 las monedas de 10 euros se acuñarán con una aleación de sólo 625/1000, por lo tanto, las monedas sólo tendrán un contenido del 62,5% de plata. 



> Die Münzen von 2002 bis 2010 haben Silber 92,5 % und Kupfer 7,5% Anteil
> 
> Im Jahr 2011 wird das Bundesfinanzministerium wegen des hohen Silberpreises die 10 € Münzen nur noch in
> 625/1000 Silber Anteil ausgeben, somit werden die Münzen nur noch zu 62,5 % aus Silber bestehen.
> Dadurch wir auch das Gesamtgewicht von ca 18 g auf nur noch 16 g sinken.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace un par de días que he estado valorando la posibilidad de comprar algunas monedas alemanas de 10 euros. Más que nada por variar un poco y también porque el diseño y la calidad de la acuñación son distintos.
> 
> Pues bien, de todo cuanto he encontrado por internet a la venta, ninguna serie se vende en la actualidad por menos del valor de la plata. Era previsible que ya no se encontrasen por 10 euros.
> 
> ...



Creo que diluir la plata es una medida que favorece que la moneda siga teniendo un caracter asequible y fraccionado pero no veo ahora mismo más ventajas para el que la adquiere.

Seguramente aprovechando la "dilución" acuñen más cantidad, ahora habrá dos tipos de monedas de facial 10€, una será mierda-bullion AAA y la otra mierda-bullion AA+. Será interesante ver cómo reaccionan los alemanes.

Cuando empiezan a meter menos plata no sé por qué me viene a la mente la caída del imperio romano :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace un par de días que he estado valorando la posibilidad de comprar algunas monedas alemanas de 10 euros. Más que nada por variar un poco y también porque el diseño y la calidad de la acuñación son distintos.
> 
> Pues bien, de todo cuanto he encontrado por internet a la venta, ninguna serie se vende en la actualidad por menos del valor de la plata. Era previsible que ya no se encontrasen por 10 euros.
> 
> ...



Estos han leido la historia romana...jajaja...Pues va a ser preferible la ley de las de 20 euros...aunque la plata será más barata en la alemana...625 es una mierda de ley. Conocéis alguna moneda con esa ley?


----------



## merche400 (3 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estos han leido la historia romana...jajaja...Pues va a ser preferible la ley de las de 20 euros...aunque la plata será más barata en la alemana...625 es una mierda de ley. *Conocéis alguna moneda con esa ley?*



Las portuguesas de 10 euros son de 500/1000..pero pesan 27 gramos. 

Si las de 625 son mierda plata...¿que son estas?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Dic 2010)

Vaya, me reengancho al tema... mira que me extrañaba que el otro hilo llevara un par de días parado... eso me pasa por tirar de historial para mirar el foro por encima... :ouch:

Bueno, parece que los juanillos se resisten a acabarse, no como la liquidez de la nómina que está tardando poquito en pasar de 0s y 1s a plata


----------



## -H- (3 Dic 2010)

Acabo de pasarme por el Banco de España en San Sebastián y efectivamente te dan 83 isabeles, me han sabido ricas


----------



## fepeerre (3 Dic 2010)

Hoy me han preguntado en el Banco de España cual era la causa de que hubiera una "demanda masiva" de monedas de 12€ cuando hasta hace nada los bancos la devolvian por falta de interés en el público. Desviando el tema le contesto que mi interés viene por su futuro valor numismatico al dejar de producirse la de 12. Me responde que ellos han preguntado por si fuese esa la causa y que les han contestado que no hay previsión de retirar la moneda de 12.. Que están intrigados, no lo entienden.. ¡que ya casi no quedan monedas!..

noticia fresquita...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

fepeerre dijo:


> Hoy me han preguntado en el Banco de España cual era la causa de que hubiera una "demanda masiva" de monedas de 12€ cuando hasta hace nada los bancos la devolvian por falta de interés en el público. Desviando el tema le contesto que mi interés viene por su futuro valor numismatico al dejar de producirse la de 12. Me responde que ellos han preguntado por si fuese esa la causa y que les han contestado que no hay previsión de retirar la moneda de 12.. Que están intrigados, no lo entienden.. ¡que ya casi no quedan monedas!..
> 
> noticia fresquita...



De ninguna manera van a sacar más monedas de 12 euros, al menos con la misma cantidad de plata.

A ese le han tomado el pelo o pretende tomarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Dic 2010)

fepeerre dijo:


> Hoy me han preguntado en el Banco de España cual era la causa de que hubiera una "demanda masiva" de monedas de 12€ cuando hasta hace nada los bancos la devolvian por falta de interés en el público. Desviando el tema le contesto que mi interés viene por su futuro valor numismatico al dejar de producirse la de 12. Me responde que ellos han preguntado por si fuese esa la causa y que les han contestado que no hay previsión de retirar la moneda de 12.. Que están intrigados, no lo entienden.. ¡que ya casi no quedan monedas!..
> 
> noticia fresquita...



Nos tomamos con pinzas los testimonios de pomperos...

¿En qué BdE te han dicho eso?

Saludos


----------



## Ulisses (3 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estos han leido la historia romana...jajaja...Pues va a ser preferible la ley de las de 20 euros...aunque la plata será más barata en la alemana...625 es una mierda de ley. Conocéis alguna moneda con esa ley?



*Sí, claro. No es la primera vez que los alemanes adaptan el valor facial al intrínseco en las monedas. *



> Production of silver 1 Reichsmark coins ended in 1927. In 1933, nickel 1 Reichsmark coins were introduced, *and new silver 2 and 5 Reichsmark coins were introduced which were smaller but struck in .625 and .900 fineness so as to maintain the amount of silver*. Production of the 3 Reichsmark coin ceased altogether. In 1935, aluminium 50 Reichspfennig coins were introduced, initially for just the one year. The nickel coins continued to be produced up to 1939. From 1936 on, all coins except the 1 Reichsmark and the first version (1935–36) of the 5 Reichsmark coin (bearing the image of the late Reichspräsident Paul von Hindenburg) bore the Nazi insignia.









Hay monedas, como algunas conmemorativas de Bermudas que son las mismas pero con diferente pureza en la aleación: 925 y 500. Unas iban en carterita y las otras no. Pesan 28,28 gramos.

Y ahora, como es imposible distinguirlas sin la carterita, se pagan al mismo precio. (Por debajo del spot)


----------



## fepeerre (3 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nos tomamos con pinzas los testimonios de pomperos...
> 
> ¿En qué BdE te han dicho eso?
> 
> Saludos



Barcelona... ventanilla 6.. una mujer... y me parecio sincera.. pero no deja de ser una impresión.. pero como se tratan de funcionarios tampoco es descabellado que no se enteren de que va el cotarro

y ya de paso preguntarte, por si llegase el caso, si podría ser interesante comprar por valor facial monedas de 12 ¡usadas!.. 

y otra pregunta ¿como se cambia lo de ser pompero?

un saludo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

fepeerre dijo:


> Barcelona... ventanilla 6.. una mujer... y me parecio sincera.. pero no deja de ser una impresión.. pero como se tratan de funcionarios tampoco es descabellado que no se enteren de que va el cotarro
> 
> y ya de paso preguntarte, por si llegase el caso, si podría ser interesante comprar por valor facial monedas de 12 ¡*usadas*!..
> 
> ...



Mientras conserven la plata y sean reconocibles...


----------



## merche400 (3 Dic 2010)

En Valencia... 166 monedas. Cero problemas.

No nos han pedido el DNI. Esque somo ya como de la familia :XX: :XX:

Stock sin problemas...pero que diariamente 1 o dos cajas de 500 monedas. Por ello hay que ir a primera hora.


----------



## Surfer (3 Dic 2010)

Valencia y Alicante van bien de reservas


----------



## electric0 (3 Dic 2010)

Cosa curiosa....

despues de marcar maximos algo por encima de 700€/K en 24hgold se viene manteniendo por los 695€/K de los que no suele bajar, es como si subiera escalones y se pasara un poquito, para luego estabilizar un pelin mas bajo, al siguiente escalon podriamos ponernos ya a la altura del punto de equilibrio de los 720.72 €/K...

Esto abre una nueva incognita, (la de comprar no, mientras haya en los bancos/cajas/Bde a comprar alli) abre la incognita de vender por necesidad urgente ¿donde y a quien? al banco desde luego no, solo nos va a dar 12€, ¿habra ya numismaticos o fundidores dispuestos a pagar mas?

saludos.


----------



## DrJ (3 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> De ninguna manera van a sacar más monedas de 12 euros, al menos con la misma cantidad de plata.
> 
> A ese le han tomado el pelo o pretende tomarlo.



Ojo que estáis diciendo cosas diferentes, no es lo mismo _"que no vayan a retirar"_ las monedas de 12 o que _"van a sacar más monedas de 12"_. 
De hecho creo que ambos tenéis razón : no se van a emitir más monedas pero tampoco el BdE va a retirar las existentes.

Salu2


----------



## Platón (3 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> abre la incognita de vender por necesidad urgente ¿donde y a quien? al banco desde luego no, solo nos va a dar 12€, ¿habra ya numismaticos o fundidores dispuestos a pagar mas?
> 
> saludos.



Esa es la gran cuestión sr. Electric0. No obstante usted no se debería preocupar por recuperar solo el facial, ya que afirmaba que no pretendía ganar dinero, solo asegurarlo.

Como dice el sr monster, es facil comprar barato, lo dificil es vender...con los karlillos recuperamos todo (excepto la gasolina y el tiempo), que no es poco...

Habrá que esperar a que se acaben las existencias, a que suba la plata hasta los 40-50 (muy factible) o pasen unos años muy largos para poder sacar plusvalías interesantes, a no ser que tengas tochos de 500 como para parar un tren y te conformes con sacarle unos cuantos centimos...

Yo esperaría, la plata va a explotar y será el momento de encender los sopletes...ya que también caerá estrepitosamente, pero por mucho que suba cualquier inversor conservador preferirá comprar a facial Karlillos de 20 o 30 que serán en ese momento. Cruzemos los dedos para que nunca bajen la ley y si suban el facial, bajo mi punto de vista eso le restaría mucho interes, ,925 es una ley más que aceptable

saludos


----------



## ryo (3 Dic 2010)

Tras estudiarlo mucho servidor se ha pateado media docena de sucursales.

En ninguna tenian, pero me han remitido a pasarme por la central de caja galleguiña y bingo ! Tenian bastantes, la mayoría de 2009 en ristras y algunas de 2003-2004 sin bolsa.

A mi no me han pedido dni ni nada . Será por no haber pasado de la cifra mágica de 83 ?

Teniendo en cuenta que simplemente te están dando cambio no entiendo porque a algunos os lo piden. Creo que lo hacen más por "si acaso" que porque les obligue el BDE.


----------



## Overlord (3 Dic 2010)

*Morning Briefing.* *03-12-2010*

*Ubication:* Zaragoza city

*Time:* 12:35 pm 

*Overlord:* _Hola buenos días. ¿ les quedan monedas de 12€ de los años 2002 y 2004?_
*Funcionaria:* _Si ¿ cuantas quieres ?_
*Overlord: *_Hmmm ¿ Puedes darme 50 del 2004 ? _
*Funcionaria:* _Si,si...pero del 2004 hay 2 monedas diferentes ¿como las quieres?_
*Overlord: *_Hmmm ...pues...no se, dame 25 de la Leti y 25 de Isabel II._
*Funcionaria: *_Ok._

...mientras camina hacia la parte de atrás de su puesto le comenta a su compañero del puesto de al lado;_ "alguno se va a hacer rico con las monedas de 12€"_

*Funcionario lumbreras;* _Si, claro_ ( con tono entre jocoso e incrédulo ).

Teléfono y DNI requeridos como siempre

Nota;Han subido el estante con monedas desde la cámara a la parte de la ventanilla ¿ sera para no tener que hacer tantos viajes arriba y abajo? Parecía, a ojimetro ,que había bastantes.

Seguiremos informando

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera...:


----------



## ryo (3 Dic 2010)

editado.....


----------



## Thepunisher85 (3 Dic 2010)

Vengo ahora mismo de retirar mis Mil Leuros en monedas de plata.
Nada mas llegar ( yo y un colega burbujista-madmaxista, estudiante de ade y Muy concienciado con el tema) llega a la ventanilla y dice "mil euros pa mi y mil euros pa el"
Dice el del banco esbozando un leve sonrisa "no, si no sois los primeros que venís así"
Al dármelas he observado que sale juan carlos de borbón junto a su mujer, le he preguntaod si son de las mismas que las isabelinas y me ha dicho que si.
Me las he llevado ya que no voy a perder dinero, simplemente era para saber si tenias mas.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## From Thailand with love (3 Dic 2010)

El miercoles mande a mi padre en busca y captura al BDE de Barcelona. Maximo 600 euros euros dia para cambiar le dijeron. 
Volvi a mandarle ayer jueves a por mas.
Quedan muchas aun.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Dic 2010)

A ver cómo vamos con el bullion hispanistaní:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>

Si tengo tiempo esta noche le añado porcentajes.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Dic 2010)

Alguien se ha parado a pensar que los alemanes *YA* se han embolsado un 16% (sin IVAs) con sus monedas 10 € (misma ley y gr que la nuestra de 12 €)??? Me parece una pasada y una burrada....

Estos germanos son la ostia, nos llevan años de ventaja xDD


----------



## Drinito (3 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Alguien se ha parado a pensar que los alemanes *YA* se han embolsado un 16% (sin IVAs) con sus monedas 10 € (misma ley y gr que la nuestra de 12 €)??? Me parece una pasada y una burrada....
> 
> Estos germanos son la ostia, nos llevan años de ventaja xDD



SIGLOS!!!!!!, nos llevan SIGLOS!!!!! :´´(


----------



## carlosmartinez (3 Dic 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro aunque os lelvo leyendo mucho tiempo...

en mi sucursal de la Caixa me han dicho que hace tiempo que las enviaron todas a Barcelona, alguien sabe si quedan todavia en el Banco de España de Barcelona?


----------



## bigus (3 Dic 2010)

novato, pero necesito saber: para qué piden teléfono y DNI? para localizarte con fines interesados para ellos?
Aqui no hay sucursal del BdE. Por lo que leo, cajas y bancos pueden tener, no?


----------



## carlosmartinez (3 Dic 2010)

bigus dijo:


> novato, pero necesito saber: para qué piden teléfono y DNI? para localizarte con fines interesados para ellos?
> Aqui no hay sucursal del BdE. Por lo que leo, cajas y bancos pueden tener, no?



solo te piden DNI si superas los 1.000 euros creo, por ley vamos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Dic 2010)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> solo te piden DNI si superas los 1.000 euros creo, por ley vamos.



No, no es asi, a mi con 20 monedas de mierda me han pedido DNI y fotocopiado en bilbao.

Lo piden segun les sople la polla a cada tio de cada sucursal del BDE.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Dic 2010)

¿Alguien más tiene problemas para entrar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros?


----------



## Amonedado (3 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Alguien más tiene problemas para entrar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros?



Yo tampoco puedo entrar. Quiero la militarización del hilo ¡Ya!


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Dic 2010)

Acabo de entrar y el último mensaje es de Putin, todo parece normal


----------



## Aksturiax (3 Dic 2010)

Rizando ya el rizo con esto de las monedas de 12 euros, ¿sería posible establecer un IPF normal en un banco sobre su valor facial, siendo moneda admitida por el BdE? Con la condición de que te devuelvan el dinero en el mismo 'formato' que lo metiste, es decir, en esas mismas monedas de 12 euros + intereses en bits o papel. Te lo guardarían, te protegerías al menos algo de la inflación y seguirías con tu inversión en plata. ¿Algo así sería posible?


----------



## bubbler (3 Dic 2010)

Bde Madrid poseen monedas... sin embargo están secuestradas.

Parece ser que les han puesto las pilas con la circular, en los bancos/cajas que todavía hay, las retirarán pronto, ya que el cierre de año se acerca y será cuando las lancen al bde.

También desde el bde de madrid les han dado orden de no dar más de 2 o 3 monedas por persona... Sin embargo creo que lo que han entendido los garrulos de las sucursales es en relación a la de 20 en vez de la de 12, jejejeje.

Cosecha de hoy: 25Jarlillos en una batida por madrid (diversas zonas), en muchas de ellas las habían retornado ayer mismo 

¿Vamos a por las cajas de 20€? Eso se me olvidó preguntarlo al calvo, mientras jugaba con unas de 12 delante mía, pls que alguien lo pregunte si se acerca al bde.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Dic 2010)

Actualizo informe de estado de las sucursales del BDE según los testimonios de los foreros, a todos los que han reportado muchas gracias por informar 

El próximo informe supongo que lo haremos el martes si no hacen puente que no lo sé.

Alicante.
Stock??? (3-dic-10 Surfer) :

Badajoz.
S/A

Barcelona.
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre) )

Bilbao.
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Escasas?? (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl) :

Ceuta.
S/A

A Coruña.
S/A

Las Palmas.
S/A

Logroño.
S/A

Madrid.
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:

Málaga.
S/A

Melilla.
S/A

Murcia.
S/A

Oviedo.
S/A

Palma de Mallorca.
S/A

Pamplona.
S/A

San Sebastián.
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );

Santander.
S/A

Sevilla.
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR) );

Tenerife.
S/A

Toledo.
S/A

Valencia.
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400 & Surfer) )

Valladolid.
S/A

Zaragoza.
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )


----------



## ryo (3 Dic 2010)

Perdon, olvidé decir que las mías fueron en Barcelona en una central (no puedo especificar el número). Creo que he tenido mucha suerte y me queda claro que en las sucursales de barrio no tienen o apenas hay unas pocas.


----------



## bubbler (3 Dic 2010)

¿Gasolina I/V Madrid-Valencia? ¿Puente aéreo Madrid-Barcelona?
¿Merecería la pena?

Una confesión... no pude resistirme, estaban ahí, tan plateadas, tan redondas, tan brillantes... que no pude, lo intenté, pero creo que me he echo adicto... Lo admito, también he asaltado a las de 20€ ups

Venga bandidos ir confesando!


----------



## Platón (4 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Alguien más tiene problemas para entrar en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros?



En efecto. El hilo esta petao...habría que solucionarlo o abrir otro tal y como se hizo con este...alguién con mas "categoría" que servidor podría abrirlo???


----------



## hinka (4 Dic 2010)

Esto abriría la puerta a las confiscaciones. 
Ya se ya se que no es para tanto pero la base legal ya estaría puesta.


Estado de alarma:

Artículo 11
b) Practicar requisas temporales de todo tipo de bienes e imponer prestaciones personales obligatorias.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Dic 2010)

Bueno si al final comienza el corralito o medidas contra la ciudadanía por lo menos algunos de los que están por aquí ya han hecho los deberes.


----------



## itaka (4 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Actualizo informe de estado de las sucursales del BDE según los testimonios de los foreros, a todos los que han reportado muchas gracias por informar
> 
> El próximo informe supongo que lo haremos el martes si no hacen puente que no lo sé.
> 
> ...




perdón S/A que significada ? agotadas ???


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Dic 2010)

itaka dijo:


> perdón S/A que significada ? agotadas ???



No, significa SIN ACTUALIZAR, vamos que no tenemos datos...


----------



## Surfer (4 Dic 2010)

Yepa!! Modifica la lista  Soy de Alicante, aquí en el BDE si hay stock, en el de Valencia no me pongas jeje solo dije que había stock por los comentarios de los foreros


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Dic 2010)

Alicante.
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )

Badajoz.
S/A

Barcelona.
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre) )

Bilbao.
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Escasas?? (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl) :

Ceuta.
S/A

A Coruña.
S/A

Las Palmas.
S/A

Logroño.
S/A

Madrid.
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:

Málaga.
S/A

Melilla.
S/A

Murcia.
S/A

Oviedo.
S/A

Palma de Mallorca.
S/A

Pamplona.
S/A

San Sebastián.
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );

Santander.
S/A

Sevilla.
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR) );

Tenerife.
S/A

Toledo.
S/A

Valencia.
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400) )

Valladolid.
S/A

Zaragoza.
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Dic 2010)

Vuelvo a pegar el precio de la plata en las monedas, joder estamos ya a tan sólo 25 céntimos sin IVA

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## AHOREITOR (4 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido Ahoreitor, y gracias por compartir información. De eso se trata.
> 
> ¿Hay mucha gente pillándolas por Sevilla?
> 
> Una pregunta en general: ¿Notáis mucha más gente en los BdE? La cosa será preocupante cuando se formen colas...



Hola Monsterspeculator, bueno lo que te puedo decir referente al BDE de Sevilla la pasada mañana el único que estaba en ventanilla era yo, la señorita que me atendió no parecía sorprendida, me lleve 84 monedas de resultado mis últimos ahorrillos. Mis compañeros de trabajo han pillado alguna desde sus sucursales, datos todas eran de la ultima partida de 2010, protegidas con sus plásticos.
Intentare para el día 20 pillar algo que es cuando cojo la paga extra,pero me suena que ya será tarde.
Si consigo información sobre el BDE de Sevilla, lo pongo en el hilo.


----------



## electric0 (4 Dic 2010)

hinka dijo:


> Esto abriría la puerta a las confiscaciones.
> Ya se ya se que no es para tanto pero la base legal ya estaría puesta.
> 
> 
> ...



BUeno, se supone que para eso usarian las fotocopias del DNI y esas cosas que de vez en cuando piden,,, por eso algunos somos reacios a darlo ¿que no lo usaran nunca? es posible, pero...... mas vale prevenir




Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno si al final comienza el corralito o medidas contra la ciudadanía por lo menos algunos de los que están por aquí ya han hecho los deberes.



Efectivamente mas de uno terminamos las tareas (cada uno a su nivel) con tiempo de sobras, ya puede venir el corralito si quiere, aun asi me queda tiempo para repasar "el examen" antes de que suene el timbre, y si puedo pillar alguna mas con la extra de navidad mejor....




Garrapatez dijo:


> Vuelvo a pegar el precio de la plata en las monedas, joder estamos ya a tan sólo 25 céntimos sin IVA



No cantes victoria todavia, sabes lo volatil que es, y tambien sabes que lo normal sera que un dia llege al punto de equilibrio y al dia siguiente baje por las fluctuaciones, no me atreveria yo a asegurar nada hasta que al menos no marque 12,50€ durante un periodo prudencial de al menos semana y media.



AHOREITOR dijo:


> Hola Monsterspeculator, bueno lo que te puedo decir referente al BDE de Sevilla la pasada mañana el único que estaba en ventanilla era yo, la señorita que me atendió no parecía sorprendida, me lleve 84 monedas de resultado mis últimos ahorrillos. Mis compañeros de trabajo han pillado alguna desde sus sucursales, datos todas eran de la ultima partida de 2010, protegidas con sus plásticos.
> Intentare para el día 20 pillar algo que es cuando cojo la paga extra,pero me suena que ya será tarde.
> Si consigo información sobre el BDE de Sevilla, lo pongo en el hilo.



Bienvenido, y suerte para el dia 20, pienso que no sera demasiado tarde hasta el 27, 28 ó 29 , que supongo cerraran el año, y mandaran de vuelta todo lo que tengan a la Ceca del Bde, y entonces ya si que se acabo para siempre.


Saludos para todos


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Dic 2010)

Noticias fresquitas de un compi....

Su padre trabaja en el Banesto y le pedi todas las que tubiera.... al fina, 6 tristes monedas y con suerte.....

Hoy he estado con su padre y me ha dicho que el BDE les aviso para que les mandaran las famosas moneditas y este las canjeara por papeles, y casualidad que estos por 6 monedas pasaron del tema y se les olvido..... (Hace cosa de 2 meses que les aviso)

Eso si, me ha hecho el favor de llamar a 6-8 surcursales de amigos del mismo banco y NINGUNA tenian ya ni una moneda.

Ahi queda eso.....

El martes RE-CARGO, jejejeje.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Dic 2010)

alguien sabe si en Toledo te piden dni? quiero decir si te lo fotocopian y tienes que enseñarlo o simplemente tienes que rellenar el formulario con los datos que tu escribas :rolleye: ya me entendéis, lo digo porque el Jueves de la semana que viene igual me paso por allí y tal y como se está poniendo la cosa no pienso dar mis datos.


----------



## bubbler (4 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> alguien sabe si en Toledo te piden dni? quiero decir si te lo fotocopian y tienes que enseñarlo o simplemente tienes que rellenar el formulario con los datos que tu escribas :rolleye: ya me entendéis, lo digo porque el Jueves de la semana que viene igual me paso por allí y tal y como se está poniendo la cosa no pienso dar mis datos.



Pregunta si dan cajas de las de 12 o las de 20, ya da igual!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> alguien sabe si en Toledo te piden dni? quiero decir si te lo fotocopian y tienes que enseñarlo o simplemente tienes que rellenar el formulario con los datos que tu escribas :rolleye: ya me entendéis, lo digo porque el Jueves de la semana que viene igual me paso por allí y tal y como se está poniendo la cosa no pienso dar mis datos.



Te piden el DNI y el tío rellena los datos. No dan cajas...sólo 83 moneda por barba.


----------



## Jalapa (4 Dic 2010)

*Desde Santander*

Desde Sdr.

Estuve el Viernes en el BdE y tenia delante a otras dos personas.

Una señora que iba a por años determinados y otro que se llevo un buen puñado.

Las que quedaban me las lleve ... no eran muchas, pero menos da una piedra.

Despues me pase por un BBVA y pille otro puñado. Las que quedaban. Segun el cajero no habia posibilidad de pedir mas.

De momento es lo que os puedo contar.(Ni DNI ni ná, no pidieron nada)


:bla: :bla:


----------



## bubbler (4 Dic 2010)

Para las monedas sueltas, te puedes crear tu ristra personalizada:

1º Vas al chino y compras cinta de embalaje transparente.

2º Desrrollas 1m de cinta sobre una superficie plana.

3º Poner las monedas sobre la superficie pegajosa, customizando de forma fashion, cool, bohemia, gótica o underground según el gusto.

4º Desrrollar más cinta y aprisionar la otra cara, dejándolas lo más estancas posibles. Con un poco de práctica se pueden conseguir resultados cuasi profesionales


----------



## bubbler (4 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te piden el DNI y el tío rellena los datos. No dan cajas...sólo 83 moneda por barba.



¿También para las de 20€?


----------



## Platón (5 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Para las monedas sueltas, te puedes crear tu ristra personalizada:
> 
> 1º Vas al chino y compras cinta de embalaje transparente.
> 
> ...



y el pegamentazo que dejas sobre la plata cuando las quieras desembalar??????

bolsas de congelación...a algunas incluso se les puede hacer un vacío bastante bueno


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Para las monedas sueltas, te puedes crear tu ristra personalizada:
> 
> 1º Vas al chino y compras cinta de embalaje transparente.
> 
> ...



Horror...La plata reacciona con todo, y con según que cinta adhesiva uses se te pueden poner fatal....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿También para las de 20€?



Si. Para todas las transacciones en metálico.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Dic 2010)

En los bde se puede pagar con tarjeta o hay que ir con metálico?


----------



## vigobay (5 Dic 2010)

Hola a todos/as:
Me he animado a escribir este mi primer mensaje porque por un lado quería agradecer a los foreros en general sus aportaciones y dar la enhorabuena en particular a Garrapatez por la tabla de excel que está genial. Por mi parte comentar que estuve de visita en el BDE de la Coruña el día 30 de Noviembre y que había stock aunque a mi pregunta directa de si quedaban muchas me contestó a la gallega (aún quedan...pero no muchas).

En fin, que creo que aún pueden tener bastantes aunque sería bueno que lo confirme otro forero que haya pasado posteriormente por allí porque probablemente se estén mosqueando y ellos mismos vayan espabilando. 

Respecto a lo que piden para hacer la reserva por teléfono (recomendable) sólo te piden nombre sin apellidos y número de teléfono y cuando las recoges te piden también el teléfono y el nombre pero no el DNI. No sé si por el teléfono tienen ya modo de controlar. El máximo por persona y día es de 1000 euros y tienen un cartelito puesto en la caja explicándolo. Respecto de las de 20 euros no pregunté nada porque no me interesaban.


----------



## GoldFever (5 Dic 2010)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> En los bde se puede pagar con tarjeta o hay que ir con metálico?



Realmente no te las "venden" sino que te las "cambian" (un dinero por otro), así que con tarjeta de crédito me imagino que no.


----------



## bubbler (5 Dic 2010)

GoldFever dijo:


> Realmente no te las "venden" sino que te las "cambian" (un dinero por otro), así que con tarjeta de crédito me imagino que no.



Yo sí cambié con tarjeta. El forero no ha indicado que sea a crédito.


----------



## merche400 (5 Dic 2010)

Bueno... hasta el año que viene  me temo que ya no voy a poder "platicar" más.

Ya estamos otra vez en la onda y eso moooolaaaaaaa.....


----------



## C.J. (6 Dic 2010)

Las de 20 supongo que dejarán sacar sólo 50 monedas, porque el tope en euros son 1000.


----------



## GoldFever (6 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo sí cambié con tarjeta. El forero no ha indicado que sea a crédito.



Ni se me habría ocurrido intentarlo, pero bueno es saberlo.


----------



## lcdbop (6 Dic 2010)

Como se puede observar en el gráfico de Garrapatez:
06/12/2010 08.37
Precio de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12€ del BDE	
sin IVA	con IVA	
€11,942	€14,091


----------



## Ulisses (6 Dic 2010)

> vigobay dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola a todos/as:
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Como se puede observar en el gráfico de Garrapatez:
> 06/12/2010 08.37
> Precio de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12€ del BDE
> sin IVA	con IVA
> €11,942	€14,091



Según mis gráficos el spot ha tocado 22,42 €/oz que es el nivel de paridad del facial y la plata.

Ahora mismo están los karlillos a 11,90€ en plata


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Dic 2010)

Pego la hoja, y aprovecho para decir que cualquiera la puede pegar en un mensaje si quiere, aunque la haya hecho yo es de todos, para ello no tiene más que copiar el código que aparece en mi firma y pegarlo en un mensaje.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## illokc (6 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Según mis gráficos el spot ha tocado 22,42 €/oz que es el nivel de paridad del facial y la plata.
> 
> Ahora mismo están los karlillos a 11,90€ en plata



Eso supone que el karlillo gordo se pone en el 60% del valor facial, justo donde estaba el karlillo chico en agosto.
Tendremos karlillo jumbo el año que viene? ienso:

Un saludo.


----------



## lcdbop (6 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pego la hoja, y aprovecho para decir que cualquiera la puede pegar en un mensaje si quiere, aunque la haya hecho yo es de todos, para ello no tiene más que copiar el código que aparece en mi firma y pegarlo en un mensaje.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



No he copiado el código porque, como cambian los datos según la cotización, quería dejar constancia del valor en ese momento. Gracias por la gráfica.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pego la hoja, y aprovecho para decir que cualquiera la puede pegar en un mensaje si quiere, aunque la haya hecho yo es de todos, para ello no tiene más que copiar el código que aparece en mi firma y pegarlo en un mensaje.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



¿Los precios de las monedas de Silber Investor incluyen IVA, no?


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Los precios de las monedas de Silber Investor incluyen IVA, no?



Sí, en concreto la hoja de cálculo descarga los datos cada 20 minutos desde aquí:
Silber Investor | Silber-Reinigung und Silber-Pflege | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

La tabla es esta:

Aktuelle Preise
>> 1 oz Wiener Philharmoniker	25,25 €
>> 1 oz Silver Eagle	25,85 €
>> 1 oz Maple Leaf	25,40 €
>> 1 oz Koala	26,99 €
>> 1 oz Kookaburra	27,20 €
>> 1 oz Britannia	29,00 €
>> 1 oz Panda	28,90 €
>> 1 oz Libertad	25,80 €
>> 1 oz Lunar II Tiger	27,85 €
>> 2 oz Libertad	52,00 €
>> 5 oz Libertad	125,08 €
>> 10 oz Koala	264,32 €
>> 10 oz Kookaburra	264,32 €
>> 10 oz Lunar II Tiger	262,50 €
>> Cook Islands Münzbarren	849,00 €
>> 1 kg Koala	828,11 €
>> 1 kg Kookaburra	820,01 €
>> 1 kg Silberbarren Heraeus	894,10 €


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Dic 2010)

Juas!! Ya están a 11,987 euracos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Dic 2010)

Jo,jo,jo! Doble techo en el nivel crítico de 22,42€

En el COMEX lo saben!


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Dic 2010)

Da gusto ver que la plata de las monedas ya vale más de 12€ je je, y sin IVA

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Dic 2010)

Habrá que empezar a pensar en las de 20...


----------



## electric0 (6 Dic 2010)

Bueno señores, ha sido un placer compartir estos dias de subidas vertiginosas con Uds., ya hemos pasado ademas el punto de equilibrio, cuando aun es posible encontrar en alguna sucursal perdida y Bde monedas de 12€... a partir de aqui... !!guerra¡¡ ... entiendase lucha sin cuartel por conseguir las que todavia se puedan cambiar, pero sin armas... las unicas armas el trabajo de "recolectar" las que todavia estan en la calle, huerfanitas de dueño, olvidadas en la caja de algun banco...

Epoca curiosa de cambios nos toca vivir,¿quien nos iba a decir a nosotros que nos ""pegariamos"" por una mierda moneda que no queria nadie? Desprestigiada como otras muchas cosas hoy se convierte en el mejor seguro, el mejor sitio donde tener dinero, sin perder el facial, tenemos plata "troceada" en comodos pedacitos, con el "sello" de pureza inscrito en lo alto de cada uno de ellos.

Comoda como pocas a la hora de fraccionar para un pago, sellada una a una, y de un valor bastante pequeño para el dia a dia, aunque he de reconocer que incomoda en cuanto pasas de las 500 (pesan un güebo)

Esta semana en la que estamos no hare si no esperar que estabilice el valor ""bajo"", es decir que una bajada de esas tan frecuentes en la volatilidad no lo sea por debajo del punto de equilibrio.

Señores, enhorabuena a todos aquellos que fueron previsores, que no llevaron la avaricia al punto de ganar mas con negocios "en el aire" , y que prefirieron tener un poquito de plata segura, que no un monton de papeles inutiles.

Saludos


----------



## merche400 (6 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Habrá que empezar a pensar en las de 20...



Todavía quedan las de 10 euros de Portugal.... de peso 27 gramos y contenido en plata 500/1000


Te las llevan a casa por un modico precio y sin limitaciones de cantidad.  (en principio)


----------



## lcdbop (6 Dic 2010)

por encima de 12. A ver a cuanto llega. Si no pasa nada mañana paso por el BdE.
Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Habrá que empezar a pensar en las de 20...



Habrá que añadirlas al Excel de garrapatez...


----------



## JohnSilver (6 Dic 2010)

En Ebay ya pujan por ella

http://shop.ebay.es/i.html?_nkw=mon...e+plata&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

El caso es que 12,6 euros + 4 euros= 16,6 euros por (supongo) no tener cerca una sucursal del BDE ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Dic 2010)

JohnSilver dijo:


> En Ebay ya pujan por ella
> 
> monedas plata, Monedas y Billetes y Coleccionismo en eBay.es
> 
> El caso es que 12,6 euros + 4 euros= 16,6 euros por (supongo) no tener cerca una sucursal del BDE ienso:



Sería interesante ver si alguno vende tiras de 10. Una a una no merece la pena por los gastos de envío.


----------



## JohnSilver (6 Dic 2010)

---Editado---


----------



## Surfer (6 Dic 2010)

Pues yo ahora tengo un problema xD

Antes solo las queria como valor refugio.

Ahora aparte de como valor refugio me siento un poco posible futuro vendedor/negociador ... y deseando que la plata se ponga por las nubes xD

En el supuesto caso que la plata se ponga por las nubes, y los que tenemos un montonazo de monedas, venderiais una parte de esas monedas???

Es factible hacer "negocio" con estas monedas si la plata se va por las nubes???

Donde o como se haria el negocio? comparian las joyereias las monedas?

salu2!!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> En el supuesto caso que la plata se ponga por las nubes, y los que tenemos un montonazo de monedas, venderiais una parte de esas monedas???



Muy factible. Nosotros te las compramos, y somos unos cuantos.


----------



## cernicalus (6 Dic 2010)

Una pregunta de absoluto mastuerzo ingnorante de esto de las monedas de plata y más por curiosidad que por otra cosa, ya que sospecho que es demasiado tarde para hacerse con esas monedas de plata de 12 euros aunque estuviese interesado...:

Leyendo todos los hilos sobre los "karlillos" me he quedado con la impresión de que tu ibas al Banco de España (en Madrid ya parece que no) o a una sucursal bancaria cualquiera que tuviese estas monedas "en stock", y adquirías una moneda de plata con valor facial de 12 eur. entregando 12 eurillos en moneda corriente. Puede que este (h)errado, pero eso es lo que he entendido leyendo este hilo por ejemplo.

Sin embargo, mirando en la web de la FNMT, estas monedas son de colección y se vendían en España a un precio de venta al público superior a su valor facial, por ejemplo lo que pone aquí sobre "las letizias" y las "isabelinas" cuyo p.v.p. era de 16 euros: 

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*2004

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*2004

¿Alguien puede aclararme esto? (De verdad que tengo la impresión de estar preguntado la típica burrada del "hanalfaveto" de la clase, pero así estoy :


----------



## C.J. (7 Dic 2010)

En la FNMT te dan un estuchito y folleto con cada moneda, eso es lo que pagas.


----------



## C.J. (7 Dic 2010)

Vamos parriba.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Habrá que empezar a pensar en las de 20...



?pero todavia no has empezado?


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Pues yo ahora tengo un problema xD
> 
> Antes solo las queria como valor refugio.
> 
> ...



Eres un troll,
Esto no es para hacer negocio, sino para mantener el esfuerzo realizado del trabajo, ante una inminente militarización del sistema junto a un eclipse social provocado por personas que querían hacer "negocio" como usted.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

cernicalus dijo:


> Una pregunta de absoluto mastuerzo ingnorante de esto de las monedas de plata y más por curiosidad que por otra cosa, ya que sospecho que es demasiado tarde para hacerse con esas monedas de plata de 12 euros aunque estuviese interesado...:
> 
> *Leyendo todos los hilos* sobre los "karlillos" me he quedado con la impresión de que tu ibas al Banco de España (en Madrid ya parece que no) o a una sucursal bancaria cualquiera que tuviese estas monedas "en stock", y adquirías una moneda de plata con valor facial de 12 eur. entregando 12 eurillos en moneda corriente. Puede que este (h)errado, pero eso es lo que he entendido leyendo este hilo por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Pues claro hombre!!!

Pero usted se creía que el negocio se hacía tan fácil, no hombre no!!!, usted tiene que pagar ese dinero, y cuando el diferencial de lo que paga usted menos el valor facial se aproxime al valor de la plata, se podra decir que usted sale ganando.

PD al foro. Lean detenidamente y den thx si están de acuerdo con esto o con un silencio


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Otra cosa...

Forero electrico... ¿A por todas? no hijo, no, dependerá del esfuerzo para conseguirlas, como usted dijo, los deberes echos... Hace tiempo que era más interesante las de 20€ por el esfuerzo realizado...

Si tengo 2000 Monedas de 12€... ¿cuánto beneficio puedo obtener? supongamos que sube a 16€... pues son 2000x4 = 8000€ de beneficio... Sin embargo haber obtenido esa cantidad de monedas, más transporte, venta al peso... poco beneficio... así que menos negocio y más pensar en el origen y es tener liquidez en otro vehicular monetario oficial, poder comer mientras los "negociantes" se mueren o les rompo el pescuezo, y usarlas en su debido momento y que no pase como un forero que intenta colocar los pakillos como sea....
A la porra, yo no voy a hacer negocio con mis karlillos, así sean de 12 o 20, me da igual, entra dinero fresco y hay que convertirlo y los de 12 desaparecen... Sólo los usaré cuando tenga que comprar comida o bienes/servicios básicos.

¿NEGOCIO? parece que vais a por las de 12 como si fuera lo único... cierto es que poseen preferencia pero el concepto es igual de valido para las de 20... que por cierto es el "champion" y no hay muchas, y ganó el mundial y puede que numismáticamente sea más interesante...


----------



## Surfer (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Eres un troll,
> Esto no es para hacer negocio, sino para mantener el esfuerzo realizado del trabajo, ante una inminente militarización del sistema junto a un eclipse social provocado por personas que querían hacer "negocio" como usted.



Pues para no ser un "negocio" en caso de que todo se vaya al guano y tengamos las monedas de plata, no se me ocurre mejor negocio que haber cambiado papelitos de colores por estas monedas de plata de 12euros, si eso no es un buen "negocio" que baje Dios y lo vea.

Nah, deben ser locuras mías, en realidad supongo que nadie quiere que la plata suba y alegrarse por haber comprado estas monedas.... si la plata sube de valor mas y mas, por cada pieza de plata que tengas vas a poder adquirir mas cosas, vas a tener un beneficio y poder negociar cosas que con papelitos no habrías podido hacer ...

salu2!


----------



## Surfer (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Otra cosa...
> 
> Forero electrico... ¿A por todas? no hijo, no, dependerá del esfuerzo para conseguirlas, como usted dijo, los deberes echos... Hace tiempo que era más interesante las de 20€ por el esfuerzo realizado...
> 
> ...





> así que menos negocio y más pensar en el origen y es tener liquidez en otro vehicular monetario oficial



Eso será si lo que Ud está deseando es eso, que todo se vaya al guano para sentirse bien por haber hecho los deberes y tener dinero de plata. Que yo haya hecho bien las cosas no me hace desear o querer que pase algo para luego poder decir "Veis! Ya os lo dije yo!", es más prefiero que no pase nada como para tener que recurrir a los intercambios con plata. (Y si pasa pues nada, estoy asegurado)

Lo segundo es que lo principal aquí es diversificar, no tener todo en papelitos de colores (que seguro que conserva para su vida diaria), y tener dinero en plata "por si las moscas", pero no dando por hecho que vaya a pasar nada, sino como forma de diversificación/precaución.

La mayoría de gente no creo que quiera las monedas para hacer negocio como objetivo principal como he dicho, sino como un valor seguro por el momento histórico que estamos pasando de inestabilidad mundial, esperando y suponiendo que unos años pase, y para si se cumplen todos los malos presagios, tener dinero-plata con el que vivir, habiendo hecho bien los deberes. Que Ud no tenga un tercer objetivo o vistas a que puede que en unos años al final todo esto haya quedado en un "susto" y la cosa se estabilice de nuevo, y poder negociar la venta de parte de la plata que posee en monedas de 12, (que conforme a la ley de oferta y demanda tendrá uno u otro precio) es cosa suya, igual en unos años vendiendo parte de mis 12euros de plata a 20 euros la pieza, le estoy haciendo un favor al que me los está comprando ... pues en ese momento la cosa esté imposible en cuanto a precios de la plata.

Yo pensaba que si estalla el mad-max, y poseo monedas de plata y acudo a una persona con bienes que me interesan, lo que haré será NEGOCIAR. Yo con plata, y el otro con bienes que me interesen.

En cuanto al tema de 12 euros vs moneda de 20 euros, es INFINITAMENTE MEJOR las monedas de 12 euros, pues son iguales que las de 20, pero ahorrandote 8 euros, cualquier persona lo puede ver ...
Ahora bien, como consuelo para quien ha llegado tarde a las de 12 euros ok, pase .. xD


----------



## Surfer (7 Dic 2010)

O para que lo entienda de otro modo, le aseguro que no me voy a poner a llorar ni a sentirme mal, si encuentro un terreno, coche, o cualquier bien que me interese que su precio sea 22.000 euros, y yo le entregue el valor de esos 22.000 euros en monedas de plata de 12.

Si esas monedas de plata las "compré" en su día por 12euros, y luego cada pieza de 12 en plata se revaloriza un monton, como resultado tendré un terreno de 22.000 euros pagado con monedas de 12 que en su momento valian 12 pero ahora cada pieza cuesta 18 (por ejemplo), con lo cual las piezas de plata que tendré valdrán mucho mas que en su momento!! en el pasado le habria tenido que entregar 1833 monedas (dividir 22.000 entre 12) pero ahora mi moneda ya no tiene el valor de 12, ahora vale mas (18euros) con lo cual le tendría que dar 1222 monedas (dividir 22.000 entre 18). Resultado, tienes un terreno valorado en 22.000 euros y encima aun te quedan mas de 600 monedas (de las 1833 que tenía). En el pasado habrías dado todas tus monedas para el terreno, y ya no te quedarian mas.

Eso amigo mío, es negocio, y lo será tanto en un futuro si estalla el mad-max y tengas que negociar (y tendrás las de ganar por haber hecho los deberes) como si dentro de 2 años la cosa vuelve a la normalidad y la plata vale mas de lo que valia, con lo cual negocio igualmente. La otra opcion es devolverlas al BDE y te quedas igual.

salu2!!!


----------



## ryo (7 Dic 2010)

cernicalus dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede aclararme esto? (De verdad que tengo la impresión de estar preguntado la típica burrada del "hanalfaveto" de la clase, pero así estoy :



Tu vas al banco, entregas 600 euros en billetes, y ellos te dan 50 monedas de 12 euros. Nada más, como cuando pides cambio para comprar tabaco en el bar xD

Es una forma de adquirir plata gratis, un chollazo, de ahí que queden tan pocas ya.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Forero surfer, ¿nerviosillo? ¿problemas de convertibilidad?

Muchacho como puedes ir pensando en hacer negocios de la lechera, con lo que hemos llegado... Que se te meta en la cabeza que es para no perder en las de 12€ o perder lo menos posible en las de 20€, que no es para ganar!!! a no ser que tuvieses 10.000 monedas de 12€...

Lo del foro bid-ask (o como sea), mejor que te lo explique el forero que lo montó, pero creo que se basa en *Buenas Prácticas*, con lo que si intentas hacer especulación te saldrá mal, y por lo que veo usas esas *Malas Artes*.

En fin que otro forero se encargue de ti


----------



## Surfer (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Forero surfer, ¿nerviosillo? ¿problemas de convertibilidad?
> 
> Muchacho como puedes ir pensando en hacer negocios de la lechera, con lo que hemos llegado... Que se te meta en la cabeza que es para no perder en las de 12€ o perder lo menos posible en las de 20€, que no es para ganar!!! a no ser que tuvieses 10.000 monedas de 12€...
> 
> ...



Nerviosillo? Nop.
Problemas de convertibilidad? Pero si las monedas las puedo devolver si quiero ... xD.



> Muchacho como puedes ir pensando en hacer negocios de la lechera, con lo que hemos llegado... Que se te meta en la cabeza que es para no perder en las de 12€ o perder lo menos posible en las de 20€, que no es para ganar!!! a no ser que tuvieses 10.000 monedas de 12€...



Deje de dejarse en evidencia, Ud mismo ha dicho que negociaría con ellas en caso de llegar el mad-max, así que deje las lecciones de ética a otro lado.
Por cierto, si como Ud dice que le da igual las de 12 o 20, pues solo quiere ese refugio, le vendo 100 monedas de 12 euros a precio de las de 20 euros (quiza le pueda hacer una rebaja especial) total tienen la misma plata la una como la otra, y como según Ud el negocio aqui es secundario ...
Seguro que en un futuro si las necesitase para NEGOCIAR preferira las de 12 para tener MAS BENEFICIO PARA USTED al haber "invertido" menos dinero. 



> que no es para ganar!!!



Aplíqueselo a usted, no generalice, claro que es para ganar. En caso de mad-max GANAMOS los que tenemos plata, ganamos en conseguir comida, ganamos simplemente porque otros PIERDEN, en eso consiste ganar.

Con la plata ganas sí o sí. Si la plata sube la puedes vender, si hay mad-max te va a servir para NEGOCIAR, y si no pasa nada y la plata baja, vas al BDE y te dan los billetes de colores (esta si me apuras sería la neutral, ni ganas ni pierdes).

Deje de dejarse en evidencia enserio, parece que el que estña alteradillo es Ud, que ha sido el que ha empezado llamandome troll y demás sin haberme referido a Ud para nada.

Ah y por otro lado no pague conmigo su frustración si aun no ha conseguido las de 12 euros, o si ha llegado tarde y tiene menos de 50 de 12 y por eso anda desesperado por las de 20euros, siguen siendo una buena opcion las de 20, aunque mucho mejor las de 12 por razones evidentes (aunque claro a ti eso te da igual no?). No se desanime, aunque quedan BASTANTES sucursales con monedas de 12, entre en las mas pequeñas o que menos se lo espere, consegui bastantes monedas de este modo 

salu2! Y le dejo con su cienta pegajosa del chino estropea monedas ))


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Bueno no peleemos surfer.

Somos pocos y con puntos de vista diferentes.

Ahora expongo un par de inconvenientes que poseen las moneditas:

1º Aumento de la dependencia con España.
2º Dificultad para el traslado de las monedas en grandes cantidades.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Dic 2010)

Vuelven a tener en el BDE de bilbao, solo una caja de carton de las grandes suyas.
Para mas de 10, DNI fotocopiado y rellenar una hoja con los datos, pero haberlas "hailas" aunque pocas.


----------



## electric0 (7 Dic 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos señores.....

Para flipar en colorines y alucinar pepinillos, jajajajajajaja, hoy en una sucursal perdida en un poligono industrial, alli donde cristo dio la ultima voz...
he pillado 9 leticias y.... ¿?... !!!!!6 monedas del 2001 de las de 2000 pelas¡¡¡¡

El cajero flipaba cuando le he dicho que las de 2000 pelas tambien me las llevaba pero que de la 20€ no queria ninguna, y va y me dice el buen hombre, --de las de 20€ no se las podria dar aunque quisiera, ayer vino un señor y se llevo las 20 que tenia, tengo que pedir mas--

Una vez cobrado me dice --¿son para numismatica no?-- y yo le contesto si,si, claro, ¿para que si no?....

En fin.. algo raro me tenia que pasar despues de visitar "cienes y cienes" de sucursales.....

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Dic 2010)

Os doy un poco de info de regalo....

Tras consultar varias oficinas de distintos bancos y cajas, en "La Caixa" es donde mas veces han tenido, concretamente un 75% de todas las visitadas tenian, y en cantidades mayores de 10 monedas.

En el resto de cajas y bancos, apenas tenia un 10% de ellos y menos de 6-7 monedas.


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2010)

Chicos...hoy he ido al banco de españa en valencia...me he llevado 20 monedas de 12 euros,...

El caso es que, ignorante de mi, habia ido a pagarlas con la tarjeta de debito, y la chica me dijo que nani de la china, que tenia que pagar al contado...me fui corriendo a un cajero, y cuando volvi, habia un viejuno con cara de avaricioso pidiendo 20 monedacas de plata...al lado habia un chaval joven (seguro que era el germain jejeje)...el caso es que cuando el tipo termino, le dije a la chica "que? se la has llevado todas no?" y la chica me sonrio y me dijo que aun le quedaban, y que aun le tenian que subir mas...

El caso es que me las cambio por papelitos sin pedirme dni ni nada...me fui otra vez al cajero corriendo pero ya solo me dejaba sacar 50 pavos (habia pasado mi limite), y no me pude llevar mas...este jueves ire otra vez de buena mañana (hoy he sido el primero) y me llevare otras 20...el dia 15, dia de cobrar, ire otra vez, y si quedan mas me llevare 40, si puedo.

Chicos, me parece que esto es lo mejor que estoy haciendo para salvar mi culo si llega a pasar algo (esto y pagar deudas).

Ademas es una inversion...si la cosa economica/polito/social se acaba tranquilizando y la plata duplica o triplica su precio entonces pensaria en vender.

Mas adelante comprare lingotes tambien.

A tope con los metales, chavales.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos...hoy he ido al banco de españa en valencia...me he llevado 20 monedas de 12 euros,...
> 
> El caso es que, ignorante de mi, habia ido a pagarlas con la tarjeta de debito, y la chica me dijo que nani de la china, que tenia que pagar al contado...me fui corriendo a un cajero, y cuando volvi, habia un viejuno con cara de avaricioso pidiendo 20 monedacas de plata...al lado habia un chaval joven (seguro que era el germain jejeje)...el caso es que cuando el tipo termino, le dije a la chica "que? se la has llevado todas no?" y la chica me sonrio y me dijo que aun le quedaban, y que aun le tenian que subir mas...
> 
> ...



Davitin,dejate de perder el tiempo con las monedas
y tu a lo tuyo que hoy la bonoloto da 2 millones de euros
deja las monedas para los pobres o milicos jubilatas


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Davitin,dejate de perder el tiempo con las monedas
> y tu a lo tuyo que hoy la bonoloto da 2 millones de euros
> deja las monedas para los pobres o milicos jubilatas



Que mala es la henbidiah.


----------



## merche400 (7 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Mas adelante comprare lingotes tambien.
> 
> A tope con los metales, chavales.



Los lingotes en Alemania tienen un 19%....a diferencia de las monedas, que son el 7%.

Sin embargo, existen unas monedas con aspecto de lingote que tienen un 7% de IVA.

Obviamente, tambien están los monedones redondos de 1Kg.


----------



## -H- (7 Dic 2010)

cernicalus dijo:


> Una pregunta de absoluto mastuerzo ingnorante de esto de las monedas de plata y más por curiosidad que por otra cosa, ya que sospecho que es demasiado tarde para hacerse con esas monedas de plata de 12 euros aunque estuviese interesado...:
> 
> Leyendo todos los hilos sobre los "karlillos" me he quedado con la impresión de que tu ibas al Banco de España (en Madrid ya parece que no) o a una sucursal bancaria cualquiera que tuviese estas monedas "en stock", y adquirías una moneda de plata con valor facial de 12 eur. entregando 12 eurillos en moneda corriente. Puede que este (h)errado, pero eso es lo que he entendido leyendo este hilo por ejemplo.
> 
> ...





bubbler dijo:


> Pues claro hombre!!!
> 
> Pero usted se creía que el negocio se hacía tan fácil, no hombre no!!!, usted tiene que pagar ese dinero, y cuando el diferencial de lo que paga usted menos el valor facial se aproxime al valor de la plata, se podra decir que usted sale ganando.
> 
> PD al foro. Lean detenidamente y den thx si están de acuerdo con esto o con un silencio



Señor Bubbler, acaba usted de contestar un disparate y no hay motivo alguno para thankearle, antes de ponerse a dar consejos a diestro y siniestro, informese usted un poco del tema que habla y no profiera estos dislates. 
Las isabelinas todavía me las lleve la semana pasada a valor facial 12 euros, no es necesario pagarlas a 16, menudo disparate y menuda chorrada :XX::XX::XX:

Si el compañero cernicalus las ve a 16 euros es porque de cada edición se guarda una parte que se vende estuchada a los coleccionistas, por lo que es más cara, pero se está pagando esos 4 euros extra por el mero estuche, sin que suponga ninguna diferencia en la moneda. Estos mismos precios son los que pide por sus monedas la tienda del aeropuerto de Madrid

Señor Bubbler antes de aconsejar a un compañero ir a comprar las monedas de 12 euros a 16, a ver si se informa mejor porque sus delirios a la gente le pueden costar dinero

PS: a mi me la pela que me thankeen o no


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2010)

Bbubler tiene toda la pinta de ser otro troll desinformador.

Como se nota que hay interes con el tema de las monedas, hay peña que parece que no quiera que los demas las compren.

Sera para quedarselas ellos, digo yo.


----------



## Germain (7 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> El caso es que, ignorante de mi, habia ido a pagarlas con la tarjeta de debito, y la chica me dijo que nani de la china, que tenia que pagar al contado...me fui corriendo a un cajero, y cuando volvi, habia un viejuno con cara de avaricioso pidiendo 20 monedacas de plata...al lado habia un chaval joven (seguro que era el germain jejeje)...el caso es que cuando el tipo termino, le dije a la chica "que? se la has llevado todas no?" y la chica me sonrio y me dijo que aun le quedaban, y que aun le tenian que subir mas...



No, yo era el viejuno.  Al final hoy no he podido ir, la siguiente parada probablemente sea el viernes, que hoy ya he sacado la pasta y me quema en el colchón. :XX:


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

-H- grupo sanguíneo o como sea, cernicalus es otro troll

Davitin, si crees eso pues nada adelante.

Electro0, Si tienes un billete de 20€ y 2 monedas de 2€ total 24€, entras en el San, y sólo tienen monedas de 20€ ¿Qué haces a día de hoy?

Yo te comento mi opinión, yo convertiría el 20monopoly por 20plata... Si luego en otra sucursal tienen 2 de 12plata, entonces reconvierto la de 20plata y me las llevo ¿no? ese es el concepto teórico ¿no? ¿entonces porqué menospreciar las de 20€ por debajo del monopoly?

Edito.

Por dejar claro mi estamento monetario, no vaya que salga el serfer diciendo que voy a hacer negocio:

1º Moneda 12Plata
2º Moneda 20Plata
3º Monopoly 20€ (o cualquier otro)


----------



## -H- (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> -H- grupo sanguíneo o como sea, cernicalus es otro troll



Porque tu lo digas va a ser un troll un compañero registrado en el 2006. La duda que plantea es muy típica y más gente la ha plateado. Y ahora no intentes esconder la chorrada que le dijiste como si contestarás a un troll. Menuda chorrada, tan de listillo que vas y aconsejar a la peña comprar las monedas de 12 a 16 en la FMNT, es increíble la estulticia humana


----------



## Baraja (7 Dic 2010)

En el BdE de Valencia esta mañana a las diez habían más empleados que clientes (solo yo). 83 que se han venido para casa o

Todavía les deben quedar kilos y kilos, la eficiente, amable y sonriente cajera ha abierto una caja nueva para mí.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Porque tu lo digas va a ser un troll un compañero registrado en el 2006. La duda que plantea es muy típica y más gente la ha plateado. Y ahora no intentes esconder la chorrada que le dijiste como si contestarás a un troll. Menuda chorrada, tan de listillo que vas y aconsejar a la peña comprar las monedas de 12 a 16 en la FMNT, es increíble la estulticia humana



Yo también estoy registrado desde el 2006, ¿y tú?

Y otra cosa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/189867-y-yo-que-vivo-de-alquiler-no-debo-nada-nadie-y-tengo-ahorros-3.html#post3524293

En fin, puede ver mi perfil, mensajes...

Que el forero cercerus o como sea dice que ha leido todo el foro y sale con el temita del FNMT que sale la de 12 a 16, luego el serfer como he tenido mala noche y comiendome la cabeza con lo que decía también sacando habilidosamente el tema de "te vendo las mías de 12 a 20", y ahora tú también con el temita... Mira chico, mi piva compró una en la FNMT de 12 por 20, que le voy a hacer, me la guardaré de recuerdo, pero no me vengas a dar la murga tío.


----------



## -H- (7 Dic 2010)

Pues si tu chica tiene tan pocas luces la pobre, no quieras hacer a los demás repetir su ridículo error aconsejándoles comprar la de 16 a 12 y luego excusándote en llamarles trolls


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Pues si tu chica tiene tan pocas luces la pobre, no quieras hacer a los demás repetir su ridículo error aconsejándoles comprar la de 16 a 12 y luego excusándote en llamarles trolls



¿Tienes monopolys H-?

Edit. Dejando ya el tema anterior


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

Buenas, desde luego no se os puede dejar solos, dejo el foro unos días y la liáis parda con las moneditas...

Al final me he decidido a comprar monedas de 12 aunque yo soy más de bullion "de verdad", por el ataque de los trolls antimetales que habeis sufrido en estos últimos días, si hay tanta gente nerviosa que nos invita a que no las compremos, yo, que soy muy paranoico para el dinero, pienso que hay gato encerrado así que las voy a comprar. ienso:

Me he pasado esta mañana por el BdE de Sevilla y he "comprado" el máximo que me han dejado, 83 monedas, todas de 2010 que era el único año que tenía la cajera y todas empaquetadas en sus correspondientes ristras, nada de monedas circuladas. La cajera me ha comentado que si quería más sólo tenía que volver mañana, mejor el jueves :fiufiu:, que la única restricción que había era un máximo de 1000 lerus día/persona, de lo que deduzco que en la sucursal de Sevilla hay monedas a cascoporro y no tienen problemas en dispensarlas. Eso sí, dni y número de teléfono, en mi caso no he tenido que rellenar nada.

Luego ya en casa he aprovechado que tenía algunos papelitos de colores más, y como de camino adonde iba había una sucursal de la Caixa que según se comenta en el foro suelen tener, entré a preguntar y voilá!, tenían algunas. Pedí una ristra de 10, el cajero me dijo que venían así pero que las iban vendiendo sueltas y que tenía de varios años, al final tras esperar un ratito (supongo que las tienen guardadas en la caja fuerte), me dio una ristra completa de 2008, me dijo que era la única entera que tenía y que el resto eran monedas sueltas de años variados, por lo que se puede deducir que les quedan un puñadito. Parece que la teoría del foro es cierta, y dios sabe por qué, en la Caixa suelen tener estas monedas.

En resumen: en el BdE de Sevilla tienen, y parece que en las sucursales de las Caixa también (aunque yo sólo he cambiado en una). En ninguno de los sitios han intentado colarme la de 20 €.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Bbubler tiene toda la pinta de ser otro troll desinformador.
> 
> Como se nota que hay interes con el tema de las monedas, hay peña que parece que no quiera que los demas las compren.
> 
> Sera para quedarselas ellos, digo yo.



Mejor, más para nosotros :rolleye: A ver si el jueves "asalto" un par de sucursales de La Caixa y me hago con todas las que quiero, y de manera anónima.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Buenas, desde luego no se os puede dejar solos, dejo el foro unos días y la liáis parda con las moneditas...
> 
> Al final me he decidido a comprar monedas de 12 aunque yo soy más de bullion "de verdad", por el ataque de los trolls antimetales que habeis sufrido en estos últimos días, si hay tanta gente nerviosa que nos invita a que no las compremos, yo, que soy muy paranoico para el dinero, pienso que hay gato encerrado así que las voy a comprar. ienso:
> 
> ...



Cierto, en caixa catalunya, cajasol, caixa penedés... Los bancos grandes San y BBVA (por lo menos en madrid capital) intentan ser eficientes y las lanzan enseguida, quedan días de cuenta atrás...

En Madrid ya está pasando el furgón que las recoge, supongo que pueden quedar en los barrios periféricos, lo que es Madrid está casi extinta, y lo digo por que cuando estaba haciendo la recolecta, ya había pasado el furgón


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Cierto, en caixa catalunya, cajasol, caixa penedés... Los bancos grandes San y BBVA (por lo menos en madrid capital) intentan ser eficientes y las lanzan enseguida, quedan días de cuenta atrás...
> 
> En Madrid ya está pasando el furgón que las recoge, supongo que pueden quedar en los barrios periféricos, lo que es Madrid está casi extinta, y lo digo por que cuando estaba haciendo la recolecta, ya había pasado el furgón



Me acabo de imaginar la escena de ver un forero corriendo detrás del furgón con un fajo de billetes en la mano al grito de "no sin mir Karlillos" :XX:

Aquí en Sevilla hay más oficinas de Cajasol que bares, que ya es decir. Si suelen tener como en La Caixa, por aquí el que se quede sin sus monedas de 12 no tiene excusa...


----------



## lcdbop (7 Dic 2010)

Esta mañana he sacado del BdE y luego en una sucursal del BBVA. Pero en la mayoría de sitios las han devuelto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Mejor, más para nosotros :rolleye: A ver si el jueves "asalto" un par de sucursales de La Caixa y me hago con todas las que quiero, y de manera anónima.



Jojojo...si es hasta divertido ir dando el asalto...jajaja...

(Sobre el tema de bubbler, yo pensaba que había respondido en tono irónico. Por supuesto que nadie compre las monedas a mayor precio que el facial!!! Y las carteritas de la FNMT que se las metan donde les quepan)


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jojojo...si es hasta divertido ir dando el asalto...jajaja...
> 
> (Sobre el tema de bubbler, yo pensaba que había respondido en tono irónico. Por supuesto que nadie compre las monedas a mayor precio que el facial!!! Y las carteritas de la FNMT que se las metan donde les quepan)



Bueno alguien que me entiende, y sí, el caso es que tengo una forma muy peculiar de "pensar".

Jejejeje, ¿y os habéis dado cuenta cómo se ponen de nerviosos cuando dices que las quieres todas?

No si aquí tenemos muchas!!!
¿Pero cuantas?
¿Cuantas quieres?
Vera, es que somos una peña de 50 tíos y cada uno quiere 2
:
No,no,no si sólo tenemos 10 o 12 ###¿Muchas?###


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Esta mañana he sacado del BdE y luego en una sucursal del BBVA. Pero en la mayoría de sitios las han devuelto.



Lo que os dije, el BDE avisó a los bancos para que las devolvieran...

Hoy en una oficina no tenian y la chica, que era de nuevo traslado, me ha dicho que hara 2 meses en la vieja ofi en la que estaba tenian, que les llamaba por telf por si les quedaban para que me las guardasen.

Me ha hecho el favor (de la llamada  ) y su contestacion fue:

- Las han devuelto al BDE.....

Los dias se van acabando.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Bueno alguien que me entiende, y sí, el caso es que tengo una forma muy peculiar de "pensar".



Ten cuidado porque conviene ser claro y no inducir al error. Que esto le puede costar pasta a la gente y no tiene gracia.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ten cuidado porque conviene ser claro y no inducir al error. Que esto le puede costar pasta a la gente y no tiene gracia.



Joder con el master, ni que fueras el amo de todo este cotarro.

A ver una preguntita:

Si dispones de 20monopoly lo cambiarias por 20Ag?

Esto es sabiduría...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Joder con el master, ni que fueras el amo de todo este cotarro.



Te estoy dando un consejo de sentido común. Aquí no hay amos. Hay muchos gilipollas manipuladores. Mejor que no te confundamos con uno de ellos ¿No crees? Tus ironías no eran de recibo.



bubbler dijo:


> A ver una preguntita:
> 
> Si dispones de 20monopoly lo cambiarias por 20Ag?
> 
> Esto es sabiduría...




Cambiaré 20 euros por una moneda de 20 cuando no pueda cambiar 120 por 10 de 12. Esto es sentido común.


----------



## bubbler (7 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te estoy dando un consejo de sentido común. Aquí no hay amos. Hay muchos gilipollas manipuladores. Mejor que no te confundamos con uno de ellos ¿No crees? Tus ironías no eran de recibo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El escenario planteado es si cambiarias un monopoly de 20€ por un plata de 20€.

Yo en mi caso sí (bajo las circunstancias actuales), ¿que luego encuentro una sucur con 12? cambio la de 20€

Es decir, el concepto para las de 20€ no cambia, y ahora tendremos que aceptarlo, ya que entra dinero y el esfuerzo de 12€ a aumentado muchísimo, aparte que es buena práctica dejar ristras o sueltas por si viene alguno detrás.


----------



## Platón (7 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Si dispones de 20monopoly lo cambiarias por 20Ag?



No. Hay tiempo de sobra, aunque alguno piensa que se van a acabar en dos semanas...ya veremos ya
Depende de los euros de los que dispongas, pero para comprar monedas de 20 va a sobrar el tiempo durante la segunda parte del año 2011, cuando no queden de 12. Si inviertes bien el dinero incluso conseguirías comprar más monedas en un futuro próximo...podremos nadar en karlillos

señores que somos 4 agoreros metaleros, el resto del país se preocupa de otras cosas más o menos importantes...

ahora retomo la pregunta de la dependencia de españa...si baja la plata (cosa largo improbable) o eres un _ciudadano de a pie que no tiene los contactos necesarios _para sacarle un buen precio en fundición...y España sale del euro...en caso de necesitar dinero...a quién coño le colocas 500 monedas de plata???? 

1. al BdE que las reintegrará en forma de neopesetas...??? Vaya ganancia pues
2. a un pasaplatero de burbuja.info que las pagará lo más barato que pueda y que si sabrá como colocarlas???

Es solo una pregunta para los que creen que hay trolls se dedican a boicotear la compra de karlillos,
creo que muchos están haciendo el trabajo sucio (evitar que el BdE retire los karlillos de la circulación y mantenerlos calientes), para otros que si sabrán sacarle el partido al metal, no como el ciudadano de a pie...

es solo una idea...malvada si, pero solo una idea tan respetable como las demás

PD: yo ya he comprado los míos, unos cuantos por si llega el madmax, pero no trabajo para mayoristas gracias.


----------



## Aferro (7 Dic 2010)

Hola.
Davitin dice


> El caso es que, ignorante de mi, habia ido a pagarlas con la tarjeta de debito, y la chica me dijo que nani de la china, que tenia que pagar al contado...me fui corriendo a un cajero, y cuando volvi, habia un viejuno con cara de avaricioso pidiendo 20 monedacas de plata...al lado habia un chaval joven (seguro que era el germain jejeje)...el caso es que cuando el tipo termino, le dije a la chica "que? se la has llevado todas no?" y la chica me sonrio y me dijo que aun le quedaban, y que aun le tenian que subir mas...



Hoy a las 8,30 horas llego al BdE y veo que hay un pavo con cara de gilipollas que quiere monedas y pregunta si puede pagar con la tarjeta. Menudo ignorante. Le dice a la chica de la caja que donde hay un cajero y que ahora vuelve. Se va. Me acerco a la caja y compro 25 monedas. Podía haber comprado mas pero no tení ganas de dar mi DNi y otros datos. Me doy la vuelva y veo al pavo de antes. El gilipollas pregunta con voz meliflua si aun quedan moneditas de 12 euros. Pues el "viejuno" se podía haber llevado todas y dejarte con 3 pares de narices.

Saludos.

Nota: Con la pinta de media ostia y la pinta mierdiosa que tiene Davitin ya me explico por que pone fotos de tías. Su especilidad debe ser la paja solitaria.


----------



## lcdbop (7 Dic 2010)

Las ristras de esta mañana están un poco amarillas, es que me ha dado por pedir 10 de cada año 
Las mejor conservadas las del 2009 y 2010 (lógicamente).


----------



## Ulisses (7 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Davitin dice
> 
> Hoy a las 8,30 horas llego al BdE y veo que hay un pavo con cara de gilipollas que quiere monedas y pregunta si puede pagar con la tarjeta. Menudo ignorante. Le dice a la chica de la caja que donde hay un cajero y que ahora vuelve. Se va. Me acerco a la caja y compro 25 monedas. Podía haber comprado mas pero no tení ganas de dar mi DNi y otros datos. Me doy la vuelva y veo al pavo de antes. El gilipollas pregunta con voz meliflua si aun quedan moneditas de 12 euros. Pues el "viejuno" se podía haber llevado todas y dejarte con 3 pares de narices.
> ...



*
¡¡¡¡¡Esto es un owned épico y lo demás son tonterías¡¡¡¡¡¡*


Quedan monedas, muchas y en muchas sucursales. Hoy mismo lo he comprobado preguntando en BBVA. Me han dicho que no me las cambiaban si no era cliente. También que quedaban en muchas sucursales pero que las iban a devolver. Y, como se ha dicho antes, no les gusta si quieres cambiar una cantidad importante. Se mosquean, es cierto.

He estado calculando que, al menos en bbva, les han ido dejando unas 50 o 60 monedas al año en cada sucursal y han ido devolviendo las anteriores. Todas las que tenían eran nuevecitas del 2010. (Zona de Chamartín y Plaza de Castilla en Madrid)


----------



## Car68 (7 Dic 2010)

En el BdE de Oviedo esta mañana:

- Se pueden pedir hasta un maximo de 83 por dia y persona. Hay que rellenar una hoja con los datos personales pero no me pidieron el DNI. Hay que reservarlas con un dia de antelacion si quieres muchas.

- Según el cajero, todavia hay existencias bastantes. Según sus propias palabras "a este ritmo, nos duraran hasta Marzo". También comentó que no tienen previsto devolver las que tienen en existencias.

- Me preguntó que para qué las quería por que no es la primera vez que voy y hay algo de confianza. Le explique que mi intencion era la de tenerlas como seguro, en lugar de los billetes y le parecio logico. Me estuvo contando algunos casos de peña que van a cambiar billetes deteriorarados.

- Delante de mí, un señor se llevo un lote de 83 y le dijo al cajero textualmente: "el valor de la plata de la moneda ya está por encima de los 12 euros"

Pero lo mejor de todo pasó en el aparato ese donde se meten las bolsas para que la GC vea el contenido: una señora que iba a cambiar divisas metió una bolsa de Zara que se quedó atascada en la maquinita durante un buen rato hasta que a alguien se le ocurrio cortar la bolsa. Al final la pobre señora marchó con la bolsa rota y sin sus libras.


----------



## ako (7 Dic 2010)

¿Pero porque diablos se mosquean los del bde? yo hoy he comprado el maximo de 83 y es verdad que no parecia muy contento.
En fin esperemos me deje sacar alguna más.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

Car68 dijo:


> En el BdE de Oviedo esta mañana:
> 
> - Delante de mí, un señor se llevo un lote de 83 y le dijo al cajero textualmente: "el valor de la plata de la moneda ya está por encima de los 12 euros"



Venga, dad la cara :XX:


----------



## ako (7 Dic 2010)

Car68 dijo:


> En el BdE de Oviedo esta mañana:
> 
> - Se pueden pedir hasta un maximo de 83 por dia y persona. Hay que rellenar una hoja con los datos personales pero no me pidieron el DNI. Hay que reservarlas con un dia de antelacion si quieres muchas.
> 
> ...



Veo que eres de Oviedo, me gustaria hacerte unas preguntillas ¿se pueden sacar más de 83 si llamas con antelación? ¿cómo esta el tema de conexiones con el aeropuerto, taxi, bus..... precio?


----------



## merche400 (7 Dic 2010)

Por cierto... a los que vamos al BDE de Valencia, se han sumado, que yo sepa, 
-un par de alemanes jovenes de unos 25 años.
-un señor de unos 50 ó 55 años(seria numismático..supongo)
-un extrangero o gangoso.( No entendí bien porque ya se marchaba cuando entramos y no era plan de mirarle fijamente como ave de rapiña)
-y.... obviamente.... mi mujer . 

Con lo que en el BDE ya figuran fichadas, un par de mujeres.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto... a los que vamos al BDE de Valencia, se han sumado, que yo sepa,
> -un par de alemanes jovenes de unos 25 años.
> -un señor de unos 50 ó 55 años(seria numismático..supongo)
> -un extrangero o gangoso.( No entendí bien porque ya se marchaba cuando entramos y no era plan de mirarle fijamente como ave de rapiña)
> ...



¡¡¡¡¡NO es extranjero, es nuestro Votín¡¡¡¡¡¡ Es feo, rubicundo y pecoso como un irlandés y, efectivamente, gangoso.¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡NO es extranjero, es nuestro Votín¡¡¡¡¡¡ Es feo, rubicundo y pecoso como un irlandés y, efectivamente, gangoso.¡¡¡¡¡



Jojojojojojojoojojojojojojo...lo sabía, lo sabía....El tío anda desesperado copiando todo lo que hacemos....


----------



## Ulisses (7 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jojojojojojojoojojojojojojo...lo sabía, lo sabía....El tío anda desesperado copiando todo lo que hacemos....




Si es que no le vemos el pelo últimamente. Y en navidad se echa de menos a los trolls de la familia.  Además, a mi me perdona estas licencias porque, en el fondo, me aprecia.


----------



## electric0 (7 Dic 2010)

BUeno, pues ha bajado un poquito, estamos a 717 €/K, lo que nos situa por debajo del punto de equilibrio.... era previsible, pienso que se estabilizara algunos dias cerca del punto de equlibrio (eurillos arriba o abajo) antes del siguiente tiron.... asi que paciencia, que para año nuevo ya se habra estabilizado en valores por encima de 720.72.

Un saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Dic 2010)

je je, ya veo que no perdéis el tiempo, la verdad es que uno se parte con los comentarios que ponéis por aquí. 

Lo que no tengo ninguna duda es que hay una buena bandada de buitres revoloteando por el hilo de esos que todavía no han abierto el pico porque no están ni registrados en el foro.

Quién ha sido el cabronazo que le ha dicho al cajero que ya cuestan más por la plata que por el facial ::

Hay que ser un poco más pícaros, ¿os qué queréis que nos monten un corralito de karlillos los cajeros del bde? 

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> je je, ya veo que no perdéis el tiempo, la verdad es que uno se parte con los comentarios que ponéis por aquí.
> 
> Lo que no tengo ninguna duda es que hay una buena bandada de buitres revoloteando por el hilo de esos que todavía no han abierto el pico porque no están ni registrados en el foro.
> 
> ...



Una pequeña y absurda corrección en la hoja de cálculo: tengo un Kookaburra en mis manos (preciosa la versión de 2011) y se escribe con dos "o" y no con dos "k". De hecho las tengo junto a los karlillos y me dan ganas de cortarme las venas :ouch:


----------



## ako (7 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo que os dije, el BDE avisó a los bancos para que las devolvieran...
> 
> Hoy en una oficina no tenian y la chica, que era de nuevo traslado, me ha dicho que hara 2 meses en la vieja ofi en la que estaba tenian, que les llamaba por telf por si les quedaban para que me las guardasen.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es porque el BdE pide a los bancos que devuelvan las monedas y ellos siguen canjeandolas por euros.
Por lo que se ve disponen de grandes cantidades todavia y no debe de ser rentable fundir y hacer más monedas hasta que el precio de la plata supere con mucho el precio de producción.
La única explicación sería que de este modo, la gente desinformada comprase las de 20 leuros y por ley esten obligados a distribuir las de 12 hasta que se agoten. Espero que no nos lea Rub-Al-Kaba y por decretazo las mande a fundir.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Una pequeña y absurda corrección en la hoja de cálculo: tengo un Kookaburra en mis manos (preciosa la versión de 2011) y se escribe con dos "o" y no con dos "k". De hecho las tengo junto a los karlillos y me dan ganas de cortarme las venas :ouch:



Gracias, tienes razón lo escribí mal, corregido.

Créeme que podía ser peor de lo que dices imagínate poner la simpática ave australiana junto a esta mierda circulada por la cañada real galiana.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Dic 2010)

Actualizo los reportes de hoy. Como siempre dar las gracias a todos los que han compartido la información:

Alicante.
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )

Badajoz.
S/A

Barcelona.
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre) )

Bilbao.
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )

Ceuta.
S/A

A Coruña.
S/A

Las Palmas.
S/A

Logroño.
S/A

Madrid.
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:

Málaga.
S/A

Melilla.
S/A

Murcia.
S/A

Oviedo.
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )

Palma de Mallorca.
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:

Pamplona.
S/A

San Sebastián.
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );

Santander.
S/A

Sevilla.
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 

Tenerife.
S/A

Toledo.
S/A

Valencia.
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro) )

Valladolid.
S/A

Zaragoza.
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## electric0 (7 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ............
> 
> 
> Quién ha sido el cabronazo que le ha dicho al cajero que ya cuestan más por la plata que por el facial ::
> ...



Si ej ke........ ay dios mio¡¡¡ que hay que decir que somos numismaticos, y como esas monedas ya no se van a distribuir mas ya son piezas de coleccion.......

O eso..... o es que alguno se piensa que despues de decir eso y haber comprado el no le van a vender a nadie mas, y las suyas seran unicas.... mmmmm, error, hay algunos que ya llevamos años cargando.

En fin... un poquito de vista...

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (7 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Si ej ke........ *hay* dios mio¡¡¡ que hay que decir que somos numismaticos, y como esas monedas ya no se van a distribuir mas ya son piezas de coleccion.......



En este caso no es el verbo haber, sino la interjección: ¡ay!
Saludos.


----------



## Car68 (7 Dic 2010)

Creo que 83 es el limite por persona y dia. Tienes que llamar con antelacion (o pasar por alli) para que te las tengan preparadas para el dia siguiente. Lo ideal es llamar a primera hora de la mañana para ir a buscarlas al dia siguiente. Hasta donde yo se, quedan series de todos los años.

Sobre las conexiones: el aeropuerto esta a unos 40 km de Oviedo. Hay taxis que te pueden salir por unos 20/30 euros segun negocies, no puedo precisar mas porque hace bastante que no viajo en avion :o. Tambien hay linea regular de autobuses con la empresa ALSA. Seguro que puedes consultar sus horarios por la web.



ako dijo:


> Veo que eres de Oviedo, me gustaria hacerte unas preguntillas ¿se pueden sacar más de 83 si llamas con antelación? ¿cómo esta el tema de conexiones con el aeropuerto, taxi, bus..... precio?


----------



## electric0 (7 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> En este caso no es el verbo haber, sino la interjección: ¡ay!
> Saludos.



Pues tiene Ud razon, se edita y ya esta, tampoco vamos a pelear por esto

Saludos


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Davitin dice
> 
> Hoy a las 8,30 horas llego al BdE y veo que hay un pavo con cara de gilipollas que quiere monedas y pregunta si puede pagar con la tarjeta. Menudo ignorante. Le dice a la chica de la caja que donde hay un cajero y que ahora vuelve. Se va. Me acerco a la caja y compro 25 monedas. Podía haber comprado mas pero no tení ganas de dar mi DNi y otros datos. Me doy la vuelva y veo al pavo de antes. El gilipollas pregunta con voz meliflua si aun quedan moneditas de 12 euros. Pues el "viejuno" se podía haber llevado todas y dejarte con 3 pares de narices.
> ...



Bueno, no creo que me hayas visto por que cuando sali de la oficina no habia nadie, al puto viejo de mierda ese lo vi despues, osea que no has podido escuchar ninguna conversacion mia.

De todos modos, si es cierto lo que dices, la proxima vez que nos crucemos tienes la oportunidad de decirme a la cara lo mierdecilla que soy.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

Car68 dijo:


> Creo que 83 es el limite por persona y dia.



Más o menos, en realidad el límite es de 1000 lerus persona/día, en el caso de monedas de 12 te dan 83 pero supongo que si fueran de 20 te darían 50 ienso:


----------



## Aferro (7 Dic 2010)

Vamos a ver mi querido Davitin.
Hoy has entrado un poco antes de las 8,30 horas y de las 2 ventanillas has ido a la que esta mas al centro de la sala., atendida por una chica aldo delgada con jersey oscuro.
Tu tendras de 25-35 años, mas o menos 1,75, cazadora oscura, pelo oscuro y algo rizado.
Le has preguntado ademas a la cajera si sabía de algún cajero cercano y ya no se que te ha respondido. Te has ido y cuando has vuelto yo estaba dejando la ventanilla.

Yo no soy tan joven como tu pero por tu comentario despectivo se que tienes menos años pero eres mas soplapollas.
Si quieres quedar mandame un privado y hablamos.

Salut .


----------



## Germain (7 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Si quieres quedar mandame un privado y hablamos.



No coño, nada de privados aquí. Y si quedáis para hostiaros hacedlo en el BdE. :XX:


----------



## Aferro (7 Dic 2010)

Eres de complexion algo delgada y creo que llevabas una bolsa colgada.

Si en verdad no te referías a mi , pues asunto olvidado.

Salut.


----------



## Aferro (7 Dic 2010)

Hombre Germain , ya puesto podríamos quedar los tres en el bar de enfrente y tomar un cafe. Invito yo.

Salut


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> No coño, nada de privados aquí. Y si quedáis para hostiaros hacedlo en el BdE. :XX:



Yo pagaría una ristra de karlillos por el video.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues tiene Ud razon, se edita y ya esta, tampoco vamos a pelear por esto
> 
> Saludos



¿Perdemos las buenas costumbres?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

Hoyga, cuelguen el video en YouTube que lo podamos disfrutar todos...Si sale Votin yo pago varios karlillos...


----------



## Aferro (7 Dic 2010)

Hola
Mi estimado Monster, paga usted poco. ¿lo hace en todos los ordenes de la vida?

Salut y guarden ustedes bien sus karlillos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola
> Mi estimado Monster, paga usted poco. ¿lo hace en todos los ordenes de la vida?
> 
> Salut y guarden ustedes bien sus karlillos.



Que no, que no, que no soy rata para estas cosas...."varios karlillos" pueden ser muchos...

Mira que cruzarse con Davitin...Joer...haberle preguntado por el videojuego que está haciendo...

Sospecho además, que había morbo detrás del asunto...Davitin anunció que iría a primera hora...y si hubiese sido en Madrid yo también me hubiese pasado para verle el jeto...

Bueno, esto demuestra una vez más que los únicos que estamos comprando somos los cuatro frikis que andamos por aquí...


----------



## a218927 (7 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que no tengo ninguna duda es que hay una buena bandada de buitres revoloteando por el hilo de esos que todavía no han abierto el pico porque no están ni registrados en el foro.



Yo soy uno de ellos, aun que me registre en el 2009, he conectado dos o tres veces, pero llevo en el anterior hilo desde el principio :XX:

Por cierto, gracias por la hoja de calculo.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Eres de complexion algo delgada y creo que llevabas una bolsa colgada.
> 
> Si en verdad no te referías a mi , pues asunto olvidado.
> 
> Salut.



Entonces te equivocas, no era yo.

Esa descripcion no corresponde con la mia.

Ademas, como ya te dije, cuando me paso eso no habia nadie, y cuando entre el banco no estaba cerrado.

Te equivocas de persona.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> No coño, nada de privados aquí. Y si quedáis para hostiaros hacedlo en el BdE. :XX:



No olvidéis llamar al calvo para que arbirtre y sea un auténtico combate de wrestling manía.



a218927 dijo:


> Yo soy uno de ellos, aun que me registre en el 2009, he conectado dos o tres veces, pero llevo en el anterior hilo desde el principio :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, gracias por la hoja de calculo.




Si es que somos legión, vamos a tener que hacer una chapa que ponga burbuja.info para que los cajeros nos pasen por la cola VIP.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2010)

Bueno, volviendo al tema.

Yo tambien creo que somos poca gente los que estamos comprando estas monedas, y los que lo hacemos, mayormente somos de este foro, estoy seguro yo tambien.

Me pregunto que pensaran los operarios de las ventanillas sobre tanto interes por esas moneditas...ellos tambien compraran o no se habran dado cuenta de nuestra jugada maestra?


----------



## quaver (8 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues tiene Ud razon, se edita y ya esta, tampoco vamos a pelear por esto



Yo no busco pelea... 
Por mi experiencia, ya que vivo en el extranjero, la gente a mi alrededor me corrige
cuando me equivoco, y yo se lo agradezco, pues aprendo.
Nada más, aunque no todos tenemos por qué compartir la misma idea.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Vamos a ver* mi querido* Davitin.
> Hoy has entrado un poco antes de las 8,30 horas y de las 2 ventanillas has ido a la que esta mas al centro de la sala., atendida por una chica aldo delgada con jersey oscuro.
> Tu tendras de 25-35 años, mas o menos 1,75, cazadora oscura, pelo oscuro y algo rizado.
> Le has preguntado ademas a la cajera si sabía de algún cajero cercano y ya no se que te ha respondido. Te has ido y cuando has vuelto yo estaba dejando la ventanilla.
> ...



Cierto
yo tambien pasaba por alli,no para comprar monedas sino para otros asuntos
y vi al viejuno que dice Davitin,creo que iba con gabardina pero no me fije
mucho porque a mi los viejunos no me van ,pero pienso que era el forero aferro

PD
Yo no le mandaria ningun privado
¿por que para que quiere dialogar en privado?
Normalmente es porque es la forma que tienen de contactar,le gustaste y luego de hacer las paces te dira de quedar
para invitarte a bocata de calamares y enseñarte la pipa y tal y pascual .....como monster
ojo que hay mucho viejuno gayer


----------



## bubbler (8 Dic 2010)

ako dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque el BdE pide a los bancos que devuelvan las monedas y ellos siguen canjeandolas por euros.
> Por lo que se ve disponen de grandes cantidades todavia y no debe de ser rentable fundir y hacer más monedas hasta que el precio de la plata supere con mucho el precio de producción.
> La única explicación sería que de este modo, *la gente desinformada comprase las de 20 leuros* y por ley esten obligados a distribuir las de 12 hasta que se agoten. Espero que no nos lea Rub-Al-Kaba y por decretazo las mande a fundir.



No tiene que ser desinformada, simplemente que obtener las de 12€ ha aumentado mucho el esfuerzo. Sin embargo no es absurdo cambiar la parte de monopolys que se quiera metalizar de primeras en 20€ (y las que caigan de 12€), y luego ir reconvirtiendo las de 20€ por 12€, y si no te las aceptan en caja las de 20€ y poseen 12€, pues usas monopolys.

La idea original es válida para las de 20€ ¿no son tan interesantes? cierto, pero mejor tener monedas de 20€ que fajos de billetes, y las que se puedan tener de 12€ mejor que mejor.

Sin embargo hay gente que esta muy pillada con fajos de billetes y se está centrando exclusivamente en las de 12€, por lo que para aumentar la conversión, pueden de forma transitiva usar las de 20€ como "flotador" en el caso de que pase algo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cierto
> yo tambien pasaba por alli,no para comprar monedas sino para otros asuntos



Ya...claro...lo de "otros asuntos" va a dar juego...



VOTIN dijo:


> y vi al viejuno que dice Davitin,creo que iba con gabardina pero no me fije
> mucho porque a mi los viejunos no me van ,pero pienso que era el forero aferro



Ummm...aquí hay tema...¿Y Davitín era de tu gusto? ienso:



VOTIN dijo:


> PD
> Yo no le mandaria ningun privado
> ¿por que para que quiere dialogar en privado?
> Normalmente es porque es la forma que tienen de contactar,le gustaste y luego de hacer las paces te dira de quedar
> ...



Ya vemos por donde van los tiros...


Ummm....a ver Davitin y Aferro...¿Quien es el de la barba y quien el moreno? :XX:



VOTIN dijo:


> ¿un mariquita nace o se hace?
> ¿te gusta que te la chupen los tios con barba o sin barba?
> y si es asi
> ¿te gustan que sean rubios o morenos?


----------



## Hipotecator (8 Dic 2010)

Segun catalogo de los Hnos. Guerra, precios del 2009/enero 2010.


==========================================
Precio de las monedas de 12 euros
Fuente: El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010
Fecha: Miércoles, *20 de Enero de 2010 - 2:00 am*


Para que sirva de referencia pondre aquí el precio de venta de las monedas de 12 euros de plata de España, que aunque tengan el valor facial de 12 euros y se consigan en los bancos y cajas por ese precio, las más antiguas o de tirada muy pequeña ya no son tan faciles de conseguir y por eso se venden a precio distinto.

Para que sirva más o menos de *guia a quien le interese dejo el valor de las monedas que les da el Catálogo de las monedas Españolas de los Hermanos Guerra.*

Siempre partiendo de que la moneda esta en perfecto estado.


Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2002:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2002.jpg
Precio aproximado: 18 €


Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2003:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2003.jpg
Precio aproximado: 15 €


Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2004:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2004a.jpg
Precio aproximado: 17 - 18 €


Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2004:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2004b.jpg
Motivo: V Centenario de Isabel I de Castilla.
Precio aproximado: 15 €

Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2005:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2005.jpg
Precio aproximado: 15 €

Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2006:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2006.jpg
Precio aproximado: 14 €

Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2007:

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2007.jpg
Precio aproximado: 14 €

Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2008 :

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2008.jpg
Precio aproximado: 14 €

Moneda de 12 Euros del año 2009

http://monedas.blogsome.com/images/12euros2009.jpg
Precio aproximado: 12 - 13 €

OJO!: Son precios aproximados! y cada año varian segun la oferta y la demanda.
=================================



*Alguna recomendacion para venderals por Ebay, en que seccion, subasta, tecnica de venta, etc. ¿?.*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

Hipotecator dijo:


> *Alguna recomendacion para venderals por Ebay, en que seccion, subasta, tecnica de venta, etc. ¿?.*



¿Pero tú te crees los catalogos? Si vendes alguna nos lo dices...

Si alguien está por zaragoza que haga la prueba de ir a la tienda de los Hnos Guerra, a ver si consigue sacar más de 12 euros (estoy dispouesto a apostar que no).


----------



## Ulisses (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te crees los catalogos? Si vendes alguna nos lo dices...
> 
> Si alguien está por zaragoza que haga la prueba de ir a *la tienda de los Hnos Guerra*, a ver si consigue sacar más de 12 euros (estoy dispouesto a apostar que no).



Ah, pero éstos tenían tienda????? Pensé que sólo era un chiringuito finanssiero...


----------



## Hipotecator (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te crees los catalogos? Si vendes alguna nos lo dices...
> 
> Si alguien está por zaragoza que haga la prueba de ir a la tienda de los Hnos Guerra, a ver si consigue sacar más de 12 euros (estoy dispouesto a apostar que no).



Aparte del comentario, tienes alguna informacion relevante sobre Ebay al respecto, ¿?

Hnos. Guerra:

FILATELIA HNOS. GUERRA
Direccion:
C/ Hernán Cortés, 9
50004 Zaragoza (Zaragoza)
Teléfono/s: 976 213 711 


Ebay:
http://numismatica.shop.ebay.es/Jua...&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=12+Euros&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

esto es lo que pasa por hacer creer al personal que las monedas de 12 serán el nuevo negocio de la plata de inversión...a la altura de otras

Si no estais dispuestos a ganarle solo un par de céntimos a cada moneda (restale tarifas de ebay, paypal si lo utilizas, tiempo y dinero en ir a correos, etc.) guardad las monedas anda, hasta que el valor de la plata doble el facial y podais sacar algo en fundición o hasta que llegue el madmax, que es para lo que realmente fueron diseñadas y acuñadas...

Ahhh, y esto siempre que el BdE ya no siga nutriendo a los cuatro locos que se llevan de 83 en 83. quedan bastantes meses para ello...

saludos fieras


----------



## Aferro (8 Dic 2010)

Ostias que mala suerte . ¿Ahora resulta que Votin también es de Valencia?
Yo tengo recien cumplidos los 46 años. Si soy viejuno  lo será también mas de la mitad del foro.

Salut


----------



## ako (8 Dic 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Ostias que mala suerte . ¿Ahora resulta que Votin también es de Valencia?
> Yo tengo recien cumplidos los 46 años. Si soy viejuno  lo será también mas de la mitad del foro.
> 
> Salut



No creo que llege a la mitad y no se si a aun tercio, la mayoria en el principal tienen menos de 30. Aqui en el hilo de inversíón si que aumenta la edad dramaticamente, yo debo de ser de los más jovenes y voy pintando canas


----------



## ryo (8 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Gracias, tienes razón lo escribí mal, corregido.
> 
> Créeme que podía ser peor de lo que dices imagínate poner la simpática ave australiana junto a esta mierda circulada por la cañada real galiana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 32143



Le aconsejo :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> esto es lo que pasa por hacer creer al personal que las monedas de 12 serán el nuevo negocio de la plata de inversión...a la altura de otras
> 
> Si no estais dispuestos a ganarle solo un par de céntimos a cada moneda (restale tarifas de ebay, paypal si lo utilizas, tiempo y dinero en ir a correos, etc.) guardad las monedas anda, hasta que el valor de la plata doble el facial y podais sacar algo en fundición o hasta que llegue el madmax, que es para lo que realmente fueron diseñadas y acuñadas...
> 
> ...



Vaya trollaco que te has vuelto TioGilipeto. Manten un mínimo respeto o vete a pastar, anda. Cuando veas el negocio que vamos a hacer con las "chapas" se te van a caer los huevos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> esto es lo que pasa por hacer creer al personal que las monedas de 12 serán el nuevo negocio de la plata de inversión...a la altura de otras
> 
> Si no estais dispuestos a ganarle solo un par de céntimos a cada moneda (restale tarifas de ebay, paypal si lo utilizas, tiempo y dinero en ir a correos, etc.) guardad las monedas anda, hasta que el valor de la plata doble el facial y podais sacar algo en fundición o hasta que llegue el madmax, que es para lo que realmente fueron diseñadas y acuñadas...
> 
> ...



ánimo wuapísimo!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> esto es lo que pasa por hacer creer al personal que las monedas de 12 serán el nuevo negocio de la plata de inversión...a la altura de otras
> 
> Si no estais dispuestos a ganarle solo un par de céntimos a cada moneda (restale tarifas de ebay, paypal si lo utilizas, tiempo y dinero en ir a correos, etc.) guardad las monedas anda, hasta que el valor de la plata doble el facial y podais sacar algo en fundición o hasta que llegue el madmax, que es para lo que realmente fueron diseñadas y acuñadas...
> 
> ...



No se agobie, el mierdabullion hispano no es más que eso: bullion plata, al peso, como lo es un eagle o una filarmónica, de acuerdo es más feo mucho menos conocido posiblemente con bastante menos premium pero el que quiera tener algo de sus ahorros en plata tiene por fin una opción en España, y la tiena a mejor precio que el bullion internacional, con cientos de oficinas donde te lo cambian al mismo precio que te costó ahora mismo si no estás satisfecho con tu compra y con un precio mínimo de compra garantizado mientras exista el BDE cosa que el bullion cojonudo que Vd. vende no le garantiza.

No se obsesione, los karlillos tendrán su mercado como lo tienen los eagles, será de segunda división quizá, o quizá no, nunca se sabe, en cualquier caso inviertan en karlillos o en eagles todas son buenas opciones para diversificar, cada una con sus ventajas e inconvenientes comparadas con las demás.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## merche400 (8 Dic 2010)

Pues yo, sinceramente y, espero que lo tomeis como una opinión personal, no pienso comprar mas bullion mientras estén las monedas del BDE, de Francia, de Portugal, de Alemania y de Holanda al valor facial.

La sencillez de ir al banco e ingresarla no es comparable al tener que ir a los colegas o conocidos o ebay para vender la bullion. En entos casos te "delatas" y ya eres conocido como el "tio de la plata" 

Quizás con las de 12 euros no se gane nada...pero si la plata se aostia de lo lindo, siempre tendrás 12 euros en billetitos.

Vamos... creo que no se puede tener todo...pero las de 12 euros, hoy x hoy, son de lo mejor.


----------



## Hipotecator (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya trollaco que te has vuelto TioGilipeto. Manten un mínimo respeto o vete a pastar, anda.* Cuando veas el negocio que vamos a hacer con las "chapas" se te van a caer los huevos.*





Pues muy bien,. llevo un rato preguntando por Ebay. La verdad me da igual Ebay o la Biblia en Verso, lo que estoy buscando son canales para posteriormente poder sacar las "chapas". 



(Nota: ya he visitado el hilo BID/ASK).


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya trollaco que te has vuelto TioGilipeto. Manten un mínimo respeto o vete a pastar, anda. Cuando veas el negocio que vamos a hacer con las "chapas" se te van a caer los huevos.



Joer que pesaos...que si...que para quien quiera tener plata por tener, es decir, atesorar y tener algo diferente y valioso a diferencia de las estampitas, cojonudo e inmejorable...

Yo tengo un par de kilos de estas bajo el colchón, lo digo sin tapujos, pero no comulgo con ruedas de molino por mucho gurú que por aquí se mueva.

No me duelen prendas en decir para que coño valen las chapas. Pues valen para eso, para tener doble valor, facial y metal por su algo gordo pasase. Perfecto para conservadores que quieren refugiar y salvaguardar, pero no para especuladores. 

Permitanme pensar diferente, en un foro entiendo todavía que libre...

Dudo que estas monedas sirvan para ganar dinero lejos de una fundición, o al menos algo que se le parezca a lo que alguno ha ganado con el bullion internacional que ahora tanto critican...

Mira, yo te vendo a 15€ isabeles por un tubo, y también de 2002 (a 18€ estamos locos o qué??) y 2003, ya que éstas son las únicas que tengo porque *a día de hoy*, son las únicas emisiones que me tienen que aceptar (hasta 120€) quieran o no en cualquier establecimiento. Me mola el poder libertario chico soy así de friki...y con esto no digo que el resto de emisiones no valgan, porque es falso

Si alguién las compra por más del facial será por la comodidad de no tener que rastrear para completar alguna colección, pero no para invertir en eso y darle las plusvalías a un pasaplatero barato...pa eso tienes las de 20 (ojo a navegantes, 2º negocio del siglo)...y digo negocio irónicamente si usted quiere ganar dinero, ya que si usted desconfia del sistema adelante, únicamente perderá lo que ganaría invirtiendolos...nada más

Y se lo repito Monster o cualquier otro, a quien quiera y con la plata a 30 o 40€ (que supuestamente es cuando dareis el pelotazo de la década con los karlillos) yo le cambio plata por plata: un eagle (valor facial 1$) o panda (facial 110 yuan) por 2 karlillos con valor facial 24€ y aun os llevais unos gramillos de plata más y ya aleada para joyería...os parece?

Por último y disculpen el circunloquio, no soy tiogillito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Joer que pesaos...que si...que para quien quiera tener plata por tener, es decir, atesorar y tener algo diferente y valioso a diferencia de las estampitas, cojonudo e inmejorable...
> 
> Yo tengo un par de kilos de estas bajo el colchón, lo digo sin tapujos, pero no comulgo con ruedas de molino por mucho gurú que por aquí se mueva.
> 
> ...



:XX: 

Jajajajajjajaja....Hoyga! ¿Cómo es que le preocupan tanto nuestras "malas inversiones"? Anda, venga, a manipular a otro sitio...




> Y se lo repito Monster o cualquier otro, a quien quiera y con la plata a 30 o 40€ (que supuestamente es cuando dareis el pelotazo de la década con los karlillos) yo le cambio plata por plata: un eagle (valor facial 1$) o panda (facial 110 yuan) por 2 karlillos con valor facial 24€ y aun os llevais unos gramillos de plata más y ya aleada para joyería...os parece?



Desesperado???


----------



## merche400 (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Y se lo repito Monster o cualquier otro, a quien quiera y con la plata a 30 o 40€ (que supuestamente es cuando dareis el pelotazo de la década con los karlillos) yo le cambio plata por plata: un eagle (valor facial 1$) o panda (facial 110 yuan) por 2 karlillos con valor facial 24€ y aun os llevais unos gramillos de plata más y ya aleada para joyería...os parece?



Estoy espeso...¿está diciendo que cuando la plata esté a 30/40 euros cambiará 2 Karlillos x 1 panda?

O bien...

"ahora" vende/cambia 1 panda x 24 euros(2 karlillos)?

:


----------



## RANGER (8 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> No coño, nada de privados aquí. Y si quedáis para hostiaros hacedlo en el BdE. :XX:



Pelea, pelea, pelea. 

Que sea mañana por la mañana y tempranito, que a media mañana salgo para Cáceres y no quiero perdermelo.



Aferro dijo:


> Hombre Germain , ya puesto podríamos quedar los tres en el bar de enfrente y tomar un cafe. Invito yo.
> 
> Salut



¿Aceptais polacos para lo del cafe? 



perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo pagaría una ristra de karlillos por el video.



Pues nada, iré con la cámara. :XX:


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Jajajajajjajaja....Hoyga! ¿Cómo es que le preocupan tanto nuestras "malas inversiones"? Anda, venga, a manipular a otro sitio...
> 
> Desesperado???



Joer pero monster que no me preocupa donde usted gaste o cambie (en realidad es una permuta) sus billetes. Pero usted no me venda una burra (ni a mí ni a otros) de semejantes características...me ha dicho en otros hilos que las de 12 se venderán por más de 20 euros ya que los futbitos se agotarán...estamos todos locos...a día de hoy se pueden comprar monedas de 2002 y alguna de 2000 ptas como se a dicho aquí, y usted afirma que se acabarán los futbitos de 20...

A mí me cuesta creerlo, y si fuese así mejor para usted y también para mi que tengo. Y si las vendo (cosa improbable porque ningún primo pagará 20 ni 18 por eso), con el dinero compraré monedas de 20 a facial, para mantener el seguro pero no para ganar nada.

y joer, tampoco escurras el bulto, si tanto negocio es, cambie los eagles que tanto persigue por los karlillos que animas a comprar al resto de los españoles...

no será que algunos quieren que se haga acopio de karlillos antes de que el BdE les de matarile para despues recomprarlos con un bajo sobecoste sobre el facial y venderlos (ellos que si saben, que si tienen contactos y conocen el mundo metalero) a fundiciones??? No seré yo muy malvado pese a mi juventud??? Yo no le acuso de nada a usted, unicamente me niego a creer lo que usted se atreve a afirmar en cuanto al negocio que suponen estas monedas. Nada mas, cada uno con sus dineros hace lo que quiere.

Un saludo afectuoso


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Estoy espeso...¿está diciendo que cuando la plata esté a 30/40 euros cambiará 2 Karlillos x 1 panda?
> 
> O bien...
> 
> ...




Cuando vos lo prefirais, que supongo que sería en este momento.

Me parece loable su amor por los karlillos y sus justificaciones acerca de porque comprar karlillos, por lo menos no intenta vender que es el negociazo del siglo.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2010)

Joder...yo lo que tengo pensado es venderlas al peso cuando valgan mas...estoy seguro que en cualquier mierda-tienda tipo oro-gema o similar te la compran segun su peso y cotizacion sin hacer preguntas, que esto es españa, coño.

Y no me toqueis mas los cojones con las peleas en el bde que yo siempre voy armado, hijos de puta.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Joder...yo lo que tengo pensado es venderlas al peso cuando valgan mas...estoy seguro que en cualquier mierda-tienda tipo oro-gema o similar te la compran segun su peso y cotizacion sin hacer preguntas, que esto es españa, coño.
> 
> Y no me toqueis mas los cojones con las peleas en el bde que yo siempre voy armado, hijos de puta.



Efectivamente te las van a comprar al peso, el problema es que te dan directamente una mierda, muy por debajo del spot. Mucho tendría que subir la plata para que al peso te dieran los 12 € del karlillo.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Efectivamente te las van a comprar al peso, el problema es que te dan directamente una mierda, muy por debajo del spot. Mucho tendría que subir la plata para que al peso te dieran los 12 € del karlillo.



No se que decirte.

La ultima vez que vendi algo de oro al peso me lo pagaron segun su ley y cotizacion.

Por que deberia ser diferente con la plata?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Joer pero monster que no me preocupa donde usted gaste o cambie (en realidad es una permuta) sus billetes. Pero usted no me venda una burra (ni a mí ni a otros) de semejantes características...me ha dicho en otros hilos que las de 12 se venderán por más de 20 euros ya que los futbitos se agotarán...estamos todos locos...a día de hoy se pueden comprar monedas de 2002 y alguna de 2000 ptas como se a dicho aquí, y usted afirma que se acabarán los futbitos de 20...
> 
> A mí me cuesta creerlo, y si fuese así mejor para usted y también para mi que tengo. Y si las vendo (cosa improbable porque ningún primo pagará 20 ni 18 por eso), con el dinero compraré monedas de 20 a facial, para mantener el seguro pero no para ganar nada.
> 
> ...



No te hagas pajas mentales TioGilipetudo. Tus manipulaciones te delatan y son siempre del mismo estilo. Veamos:



> me ha dicho en otros hilos que las de 12 se venderán por más de 20 euros ya que los futbitos se agotarán...



Eso te lo he dicho con el condicional que la plata suba mucho. No manipules. Cada vez que me atribuyas algo, pon el link correspondiente y el quote exacto y no troncado. No seas tan manipulador.

Es una evidencia palmaria que si la plata llega a 100 euros la onza no quedara un puto futbito. No hay que ser ninguna lumbrera para darse cuenta.


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Joder...yo lo que tengo pensado es venderlas al peso cuando valgan mas...estoy seguro que en cualquier mierda-tienda tipo oro-gema o similar te la compran segun su peso y cotizacion sin hacer preguntas, que esto es españa, coño..



¿Has estado alguna vez en un compro-oro?
¿Alguna vez has intentado vender metal (oro o plata) al peso?
¿Sabes cuanto lo pagan por debajo del spot?

Que te recuerde el sr. Monster a cuanto se vendía en los 80s.

Y más si todos vamos a fundir los karlillos...a mayor oferta, menor precio. Lamentablemente ese será el triste final de la mayoría de karlillos:´(


----------



## Ulisses (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Has estado alguna vez en un compro-oro?
> ¿Alguna vez has intentado vender metal (oro o plata) al peso?
> ¿Sabes cuanto lo pagan por debajo del spot?
> 
> ...



Permítame que le corrija. No "será". Sino que ya "es".

Machacar y fundir 20.000 kilos anuales de Karlillos es lo que hace la FNMT, tal y como ese organismo anuncia en el BOE. Nuestra fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre funciona y está dirigida por el mismo ganado que parasita en AENA.

A ver si los militarizan de una puta vez y acuñan una moneda bullion en condiciones con la cabra de la legión, al estilo de la liberty americana. O, si los privatizan, con el careto de El Fary, en vez del de Ron Paul.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> No se que decirte.
> 
> La ultima vez que vendi algo de oro al peso me lo pagaron segun su ley y cotizacion.
> 
> Por que deberia ser diferente con la plata?



¿Te pagaron el gramo de oro según el spot o ligeramente por debajo? Perdona que lo dude, entre otras cosas porque la tienda estaría palmando pasta.


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es una evidencia palmaria que si la plata llega a 100 euros la onza no quedara un puto futbito. No hay que ser ninguna lumbrera para darse cuenta.



No discutamos hombre, en el fondo me cae usted bien y aporta mucho al foro aunque a veces tenga ideas estrambóticas, supongo que aquí deja libre su espíritu soñador...

que bien vendería usted las aguilas con la onza a 100 euros..yo creo que bastante mejor que dos karlillos, pero eso el tiempo lo dirá...

Si la onza se va a los 100 euros durante 2011 me postraré a sus pies...pero eso no respondería más que a una manipulación feroz del mercado...y no real...aun así, con la onza arribaaaa, muchos inversores sacarían al mercado su plata para recuperar sus dineros, por lo que qué a cuanto tendrían que venderla???

Saludos y no se lo tome como nada personal, y por favor se lo ruego, deje de llamarme tiogilito.


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

Hola Davitin:

¿y dónde está esa tienda? creo que a los foreros nos interesa y mucho...si es que aun sigue abierta. saludos


----------



## bubbler (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Joer que pesaos...que si...que para quien quiera tener plata por tener, es decir, atesorar y tener algo diferente y valioso a diferencia de las estampitas, cojonudo e inmejorable...
> 
> Yo tengo un par de kilos de estas bajo el colchón, lo digo sin tapujos, pero no comulgo con ruedas de molino por mucho gurú que por aquí se mueva.
> 
> ...



Por la forma de hablar con *Malas Artes* y el concepto de Negocio tú eres el forero surfer o así.

Análisis forense:


para quien quiera tener plata por tener, es decir, atesorar y tener algo diferente y valioso a diferencia de las estampitas, cojonudo e inmejorable...
-> Cierto, diversificar en proporciones según cada forero en el dinero entre monopolys y plata en monedas de 12/20€ de líquido inmediato, atesorar seguridad 

Yo tengo un par de kilos de estas bajo el colchón
-> 2kilos de plata, 2kilos de pesetas o 2kilos de € en monedas de 12€??? ¿Qué problemas surgen al disponer de tanta moneda de 12/20€ de plata?

Dudo que estas monedas sirvan para ganar dinero lejos de una fundición -> Se gana tranquilidad, que para eso sirve en parte el dinero.

No me duelen prendas en decir para que coño valen las chapas. Pues valen para eso, para tener doble valor, facial y metal por su algo gordo pasase. Perfecto para conservadores que quieren refugiar y salvaguardar, pero no para especuladores.
-> Tranquilidad en saber que se tiene la utilidad del papel moneda y la garantía del estado en reconocer el valor facial, o en su valor según ley/gramo o en su valor numismático (muy bajo cierto)

Dudo que estas monedas sirvan para ganar dinero lejos de una fundición, o al menos algo que se le parezca a lo que alguno ha ganado con el bullion internacional que ahora tanto critican...
-> Cierto, no creo que se gane dinero (a no ser que ocurra algo excepcional)

Mira, yo te vendo a 15€ isabeles por un tubo, y también de 2002 (a 18€ estamos locos o qué??) y 2003, ya que éstas son las únicas que tengo porque *a día de hoy*, son las únicas emisiones que me tienen que aceptar (hasta 120€) quieran o no en cualquier establecimiento. Me mola el poder libertario chico soy así de friki...y con esto no digo que el resto de emisiones no valgan, porque es falso
-> poder liberatorio:
Los billetes en euros tienen poder liberatorio ilimitado, es decir, cualquier deuda puede satisfacerse con cualquier cantidad de billetes de cualquier denominación, con independencia de su importe. En cambio, en el caso de las monedas, según lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 del Reglamento (CE) 974/98, excepto la autoridad emisora y las personas expresamente designadas por la legislación nacional, ninguna parte estará obligada a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas en cada pago.

Recuerdo que para las monedas de colección se estipulaba un máximo de 120€ (1 ristra), aunque no quiere decir que al receptor se le inhiba de aceptar dicha cantidad, como ¿ocurre con el papel moneda en ciertos países que se ha limitado a 1500€? (tendremos que verificar esto, algún forero más puesto que por favor lo aclare)

Si alguién las compra por más del facial será por la comodidad de no tener que rastrear para completar alguna colección, pero no para invertir en eso y darle las plusvalías a un pasaplatero barato...pa eso tienes las de 20 (ojo a navegantes, 2º negocio del siglo)...y digo negocio irónicamente si usted quiere ganar dinero, ya que si usted desconfia del sistema adelante, únicamente perderá lo que ganaría invirtiendolos...nada más
-> Jejejeje, el concepto de esfuerzo al que hace referencia se deriva en numismática. Y dale con el negocio surfer, las de 20€ es un paracaídas inmediato para no quedarte en qüeritates y tener algo que no sean monopolys y no consigues convertir a un buen ritmo las de 12€. Respecto a inversiones... somos casi 7000M personas, ganar prácticamente es robar... prefiero que no me quiten lo que gané con mi esfuerzo, sólo eso.

¿Estás pillado con otras monedas de plata no avaladas por el estado español ni reconocidas socialmente?

Hoy he comprado 2 entradas para MouseTrap (La ratonera) cerca de sol, y he pagado con 3 monedas de 20€, la taquillera le ha echo gracia y las ha autenticado como válidas, devolviendome el cambio...


----------



## bubbler (8 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Joder...yo lo que tengo pensado es venderlas al peso cuando valgan mas...estoy seguro que en cualquier mierda-tienda tipo oro-gema o similar te la compran segun su peso y cotizacion sin hacer preguntas, que esto es españa, coño.
> 
> Y no me toqueis mas los cojones con las peleas en el bde que yo siempre voy armado, hijos de puta.



COMPRO ORO MADRID - Pagamos de 20 a 22 ? / 18kt al Vender su Oro

Precio gramo de plata 0,25€x18gr = 4,5€

Otra cosa es que conozcas a un orfebre que fabrique sus propias piezas...


----------



## Platón (8 Dic 2010)

Buenas Bubbler:

No no soy surfer, pero por fin me siento comprendido por alguien en este foro…de veras gracias porque ya empezaba a pensar que estaba yo tonto…

En efecto, fueron, son y seguirán siendo un seguro, incluso para los que compran bullion internacional, ya que son una forma de tener plata almacenada que se puede convertir ipso facto en líquido sin que te quieran atracar…

Gracias por los datos del compro-oro. Esa es la dura realidad del metal y lo otro son cuatro grandes compra-ventas que se dedican a comprar a 5 para vender a 9…de todas formas estaré encantado de ver a los foreros que han hecho caso a algunos y han comprado las monedas por cientos como se las apañan para sacar los beneficios y las venden por encima de 16 euros (para mí sacar 4 euros vendiendo cantidad ya sería toda una hazaña)

O estás dentro del negocio y sabes a donde tienes que llevar la plata y en qué cantidades, o conoces pequeños talleres de joyería que se ahorrarán el iva y un % del spot. Punto pelota. Hay estará el beneficio de estas monedas y lo demás es literatura.
El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio, y algunos se darán cuenta de que han estado recolectando para acabar vendiendo plata a intermediarios, que serán los que se queden con el margen gordo. Pero oigan, si sacan un euro por pieza menos da una piedra y menos aun los monopolis. Y todos contentos, pero prometer el oro y el moro como que no es de recibo. Y repito, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con el dinero, que somos mayorcitos.

Otra cosa es bullion y sobre todo determinadas onzas, que con paciencia y con la plata en subida libre las vas a poder vender aunque sea en ebay...las de 12 lo veo yo más complejo salvo excepciones, pero si quereis vender decenas de miles de karlillos por ebay lo veo francamente jodido
Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (8 Dic 2010)

Yo no conozco el mercado de la orfebrería ni el de los fundidores profesionales. Pero, querido platón, aunque conviniésemos que el destino natural de los Karlillos es es ése, dígame:

¿Qué sería más fácil de vender a un orfebre, un par de karlillos o una onza 999? 

Los karlillos ya llevan "puesta" la aleación para fabricar pendientes, pulseras de pandora o cucharillas de bautizo ¿no?


----------



## Hipotecator (8 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> COMPRO ORO MADRID - Pagamos de 20 a 22 ? / 18kt al Vender su Oro
> 
> Precio gramo de plata 0,25€x18gr = 4,5€
> 
> Otra cosa es que conozcas a un orfebre que fabrique sus propias piezas...



Plata	precio: 0,25 EUR / g


Mas bien seria asi: 18 x 0.925 x 0.25 = 4,1625 EUR/moneda de 12 euros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Buenas Bubbler:
> 
> No no soy surfer, pero por fin me siento comprendido por alguien en este foro…de veras gracias porque ya empezaba a pensar que estaba yo tonto…
> 
> ...



Pues si la única salida que sabe usted darle a la plata en España es esa, no se entiende porque prefiere bullion internacional.

En España le pagarán los Eagles a precio de plata igualmente. La diferencia es que, *hoy por hoy, la plata de las monedas de 12 euros la estamos comprando al spot, y las de los Eagles la estamos comprando con un overspot del 20% como poco* (eso en Alemania, si la compra en España es el 30% por lo menos).


Jaque Mate.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues si la única salida que sabe usted darle a la plata en España es esa, no se entiende porque prefiere bullion internacional.
> 
> En España le pagarán los Eagles a precio de plata igualmente. La diferencia es que, *hoy por hoy, la plata de las monedas de 12 euros la estamos comprando al spot, y las de los Eagles la estamos comprando con un overspot del 20% como poco* (eso en Alemania, si la compra en España es el 30% por lo menos).
> 
> ...



¿Compran las grandes casas de compraventa alemanas monedas no "reconocidas" como bullion (karlillos) de plata al peso a un precio razonable?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Compran las grandes casas de compraventa alemanas monedas no "reconocidas" como bullion (karlillos) de plata al peso a un precio razonable?



Mejor que en España sin duda, sobre todo las casas de compra-metales. Por allí Putin había puesto algún link.

El problema de la plata es que no es factible llevar al extranjero una gran cantidad (a menos que vaya uno en coche), y si no llevas gran cantidad no sale a cuenta el viaje. Así que el "marrón" es el mismo para el bullion internacional que para los karlillos, con la diferencia que los karlillos se venderán mucho mejor a particulares teniendo en cuenta el seguro por el valor facial.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> ...
> 
> O estás dentro del negocio y sabes a donde tienes que llevar la plata y en qué cantidades, o conoces pequeños talleres de joyería que se ahorrarán el iva y un % del spot. Punto pelota. Hay estará el beneficio de estas monedas y lo demás es literatura.
> El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio, y algunos se darán cuenta de que han estado recolectando para acabar vendiendo plata a intermediarios, que serán los que se queden con el margen gordo. Pero oigan, si sacan un euro por pieza menos da una piedra y menos aun los monopolis. Y todos contentos, pero prometer el oro y el moro como que no es de recibo. Y repito, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con el dinero, que somos mayorcitos.
> ...



Creo que hay que desmitificar un poco el tema, los karlillos son feos y quizá poco conocidos de momento, pero al fin y al cabo es bullion plata y en un mercado en el que hay demanda tendrán salida, para el inversor en plata quizá no puedan competir en belleza y pureza con un eagle o una filarmónica pero si puede competir en precio, por lo tanto serán una opción viable, sólo hay que encontrar el precio que las hace atractiva a un posible comprador.

En España siempre tendrán mercado como lo han tenido los pakillos.


----------



## asqueado (8 Dic 2010)

Mi opinion particular, es que es mejor tener metales “ oro-plata” que papelitos de colores, que lo unico que nos pueden servir es para calentarnos las manos.
Que cada uno que compre lo que le de la gana, ahora para aquellas personas que estan comprando las monedas de 12 euros, lo veo bien, al menos tienen en sus manos plata, y ahí tienen un valor seguro en doble sentido, uno porque le pueden devolver cuando quieran los papelitos y otro, el peso de las misma, que como esta el valor de la plata, ya valen lo mismo. Ahora bien, tienen que subir mucho la plata para que las mismas sean rentables, lo digo, porque las posibles personas interesadas que pudieran estar, son los joyeros-fundidores, pero por supuesto que no se las pagarian como estuvieran en spot, aun cuando se ahorraran el iva, tened en cuenta que las fundiciones valen un dinero curioso. Yo tambien estoy cambiando los papelitos por plata, pero en granalla, ahí si que nadie me puede engañar y los joyeros te la compran sin ningun problema a como este el spot . La plata tiene muchas oscilaciones, pero me temo mucho que el gramo de plata cada dia sera mas caro, aun cuando tenga sus parones, tened presente que la industria necesita cada vez mas este metal, como ejemplo os puedo decir que las placas solares que ponen en la viviendas, tienen casi 300 grs de dicho metal.
En la joyeria se usa el rodio con muchisima frecuencia para rodiar las piezas y que no se te pongan negras, pues bien, en los años de bonanza cuando se vendian muchisimos coches, el rodio llego a costar cerca de 600 euros los dos gramos, porque en algun componente de los mismos llevaba algo de rodio, ahora que apenas se venden esta el rodio por los 200 euros aproximadamente, mirar lo que es la oferta y la demanda.
Con relacion a los compra venta de oro, son unos estafadores, se estan aprovechando de los ciudadanos, los engañan y manipulan.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Dic 2010)

Estoy "hablando" con una empresa Bastante grande, es una de las mas grande a las que abastecen los compro-robo-oro...

A dia de hoy, pagan el oro al fix de londres, eso si, al ser grande, has de entregarles *MINIMO *500gr de oro... les he mandao un mail a ver a cuanto compran la plata, porque si es el fix, seria un puntazo.

A ver si mañana despues del puente se algo.

Por cierto, para los que hablan de los karlillos.... hara unos 4-5 meses los pudimos ver al facil en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de como si seria una oferta al igual que cuando pusieron los 100 € de francia al facial y demas paises conmemorativas.


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Creo que hay que desmitificar un poco el tema, los karlillos son feos y quizá poco conocidos de momento, pero al fin y al cabo es bullion plata y en un mercado en el que hay demanda tendrán salida, para el inversor en plata quizá no puedan competir en belleza y pureza con un eagle o una filarmónica pero si puede competir en precio, por lo tanto serán una opción viable, sólo hay que encontrar el precio que las hace atractiva a un posible comprador.



Si cambia karlillos por elefantes, y que éstos son más bonitos, la argumentación también parece válida.


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

Moneda de 20€ aceptada en supermercado DIA con la compra de un kit básico de supervivencia, jejeje:
1 Botella de aceite (1L), 1 paquete sal(500gr), 1 paquete azúcar (1Kg), 1 botella de agua (5L), 10 paquetes de arroz (10Kg)


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Moneda de 20€ aceptada en supermercado DIA con la compra de un kit básico de supervivencia, jejeje:
> 1 Botella de aceite (1L), 1 paquete sal(500gr), 1 paquete azúcar (1Kg), 1 botella de agua (5L), 10 paquetes de arroz (10Kg)



Lo que te demuestra que también han aceptado las de 12€ durante años. El otro día un cajero de un banco me comentó que las de 20€ no tenían curso legal :8: yo no quise entrar a discutir con él pero reconozco que me quedé bastante impresionado de saber que algunos cajeros tienen tal desconocimiento.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que te demuestra que también han aceptado las de 12€ durante años. El otro día un cajero de un banco me comentó que las de 20€ no tenían curso legal :8: yo no quise entrar a discutir con él pero reconozco que me quedé bastante impresionado de saber que algunos cajeros tienen tal desconocimiento.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



El caso es que sólo he encontrado esto:

Página de la FNMT sobre moneda circulante Ponen la de 12€ pero no la de 20€

BOE de la de 12€ Donde indica "Con motivo de este acontecimiento se va a proceder a la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 euro y monedas de colección de 10 euro de valor facial."

BOE de la de 20€ También indica "puesta en circulación", aunque es contradictorio que tanto en 12 como en 20 el propio BOE se contradiga con el párrafo "En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece, entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero de 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en euros, las monedas en euros no destinadas a la circulación, acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a la circulación. Estas monedas deberán diferir perceptiblemente de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro"

Aquí me pierdo, ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento, por lo que si algún forero puede poner enlaces a BOE o fuentes oficiales de que las moneditas se pueden usar, casi mejor.

Edito.- Al final del BOE se indica lo siguiente:

"Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público." y cuando dicen "procederan", se refiere tanto al BDE como a las entidades de crédito.


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

Dejad ya el tema de la validez o no...son validas en cualquier banco y con eso debería llegarnos...para más peleas se abrió hace días un hilo al respecto, en mi opinión el boe está claro.

Son legales y para usarlas sin problemas, cualquier banco que quiera ingresar dinerito o cualquier sucursal del BdE. Después a hacer vida normal con las estampitas. Y si hay madmax, por supuesto que las aceptarán, donde está el problema???

Otra cosa es que sea rentable...para ganar dinero con las moneditas...yo las veo como un mero seguro plateado.


----------



## bigus (9 Dic 2010)

Eso venía a preguntar yo. Es seguro que llegado el momento y decida cambiar las monedas por billetes, me darán los 12€ que pagué, no?
Yo lo contempo como un seguro de que esos 12€ en plata valdrán eso en caso de devaluación de moneda o aunque pasen X años. Dudo que se pueda ganar mucho con esto.


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

bigus dijo:


> Eso venía a preguntar yo. Es seguro que llegado el momento y decida cambiar las monedas por billetes, me darán los 12€ que pagué, no?
> Yo lo contempo como un seguro de que esos 12€ en plata valdrán eso en caso de devaluación de moneda o aunque pasen X años. Dudo que se pueda ganar mucho con esto.



El tema consiste en que aunque no son circulantes para la UE, sí está reconocido su valor a nivel nacional, tanto por el BdE como por las entidades de crédito (cajas, bancos)... Esto es suficiente garantía para que entre particulares haya flujo de estas monedas en intercambio de bienes/servicios.


----------



## bigus (9 Dic 2010)

ok, eso es lo que a mí más interesa, que a nivel nacional esté reconocido y que su valor sea estable. gracias.


----------



## Germain (9 Dic 2010)

Últimas noticias desde Valencia: Aún quedan Juankars.


----------



## C.J. (9 Dic 2010)

En Valencia teneís un filón, y mira que lo habeís saqueado.


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

bigus dijo:


> ok, eso es lo que a mí más interesa, que a nivel nacional esté reconocido y que su valor sea estable. gracias.



Preguntado al BdE, sobre el tema de la moneda de 12/20€, la respuesta es la siguiente:


###########
En contestación a su e-mail de xxxx sobre el poder liberatorio de las monedas de 12 € y 20 €, le informamos de lo siguiente:

1.- Las monedas denominadas en euros se clasifican en dos grupos: monedas destinadas a la circulación ("normales" y "conmemorativas" de 2 euros) y monedas no destinadas a la circulación (monedas de colección en euros). Dentro de esta última clase, las monedas tendrían las siguientes características:

- Un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a la circulación.

- Estas monedas (de colección) deberán diferir perceptiblemente de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro.

- El curso legal de estas monedas debe limitarse al país emisor y son acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos.

2.- Las monedas de 12 euros emitidas, tienen las citadas características de las monedas de colección, según la definición anterior.

3.- Las órdenes ministeriales, ORDEN ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euros, ORDEN ECO/320/2003, de 10 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro y ORDEN ECO/3616/2003, de 19 de diciembre, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro, incluían un artículo con el siguiente literal:
“Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas del territorio nacional sin limitación, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.”

4.- En las órdenes ministeriales a partir del 2004, desaparece ese artículo y la interpretación realizada por la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera es la siguiente:

Las monedas de colección son monedas de curso legal: el Estado garantiza su valor nominal exigido ante el Banco de España, pero no son monedas de curso forzoso y, por tanto, los destinatarios de las mismas no tienen la obligación de admitirlas como medio de liberar sus obligaciones, salvo pacto entre las partes (art. 1.170, párrafo primero, del Código Civil).

Puede concluirse que estas monedas tendrían curso legal en España con el alcance siguiente: valor de realización equivalente a su valor facial, frente al Estado, por importe de 12 euro ante Banco de España y, en su caso, entidades de crédito colaboradoras (*sin que esté previsto un plazo para el canje*); pero no tendrían curso forzoso: obligación de admitirlas como medio ordinario de pago, (salvo pacto de las partes).


Por último la Orden EHA/2633/2010, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 20 euro "Campeones del Mundo" establece en su art.5:

“Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público.”

Para más información puede consultar la Orden EHA/2633/2010: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/10/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-15621.pdf
###########

1º El BOE que puse anteriormente indica:

Artículo 6. Medidas para la aplicación de la presente Orden.
La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera realizará la interpretación de los preceptos que ofrezcan duda y adoptará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación de esta Orden, actuando como órgano de consulta la Comisión de Seguimiento citada en el párrafo primero del artículo 3 de esta Orden.

Observamos que la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera realiza una "interpretación" de una Orden, quiere decir que es el primer juez de línea por así decirlo, con lo que no habría, en principio, una defensa hacia nuestros intereses.

También observo el tema del canje, ya que no estipula tiempo (en RAE canje no indica tiempo, sino algo discreto); sin embargo hay una frase donde se denota el concepto de tiempo (¿hasta 3 meses?), y que es "previa petición de los particulares....".

Se me ocurren dos escenarios:

A) Todo mejora, y se generan expectativas, los que tenemos karlillos, agobiados por los jugosos beneficios especulativos, nos pisamos las cabezas para reconvertir el dinero... 3 meses después, ya han pasado las grandes ganancias globales y mientras los jueputas se rien de las personas honestas, estas se comen dia a día sus 1000Kg de arróz.

B) Como decía Garrapatez, la ale de karlillo sirve para pendientes, pulseritas, puntas de flecha, cuchillos, hasta ¿Balas?... El caos se adueña, la moneda plata sirve para comprar un kit básico de supervivencia, mientras que los que poseen papel algodón se desangran el ojete intentando limpiárselo.

Moraleja, la seguridad también se paga.

¿beneficios con las de 12€? Si se tuviesen +5000 del 2002/2003, y con posibilidad de fundirlas a precio amigo... sí, a mucho coste-esfuerzo.

De todas formas, la aceptación social va en aumento (me acuerdo en 2005 intentando pagar con una de 12€ y casi llaman a la poli)... yo tengo suficientes indicadores clave que están o en rojo o en amarillo para determinar el escenario B)... Jejejeje, 1.500 putas latas de atún que me caducaron (ya previsto), y que me han servido para abonar el terrenito de al lado del bunker/caverna natural.

Edito. que me cuelo en ceros de las latunes son 1.500latunes


----------



## Germain (9 Dic 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> En Valencia teneís un filón, y mira que lo habeís saqueado.



Es un filón por explotar, hoy he ido sobre las once y sólo había una abuela cambiando pesetas. Qué lástima ser pobre, si no iría con la carretilla.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

para que te molestas bubbler, si aquí nadie hace puto caso de lo que dice el boe...te dirán que si que palante con todo y que al fin y al cabo el poder liberatorio es una mierda, y claro que lo es siempre que acepten el resto de emisiones en el BdE, y eso se hace cambiando un papelito de nada

Lo dicho, a mi juicio y fuera de fundición, si algún día los karlillos llegan a ser valorados por alguna persona más allá de gustos personales, creo que las emisiones de 2002, 2003 y también 2004_Isabel (no te olvides de esta), serán las más valoradas. 

No olvidemos que eso si es dinero y dinero circulado (el resto de las emisiones ha circulado mucho menos, salvo excepciones aquí mostradas....) Yo no quiero otras que no sean esas, ya que es una forma de evitar problemas...Que es lo que al fin y al cabo se compra con estas monedas: tranquilidad. 

Es lo mismo que te digan que confiscan dinero que confiscan plata??? Pues no porque la inmensa masa social ve los metales como una materia prima y nada más.


----------



## ako (9 Dic 2010)

Yo ya tengo unas pocas y aumentare en breve.


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> para que te molestas bubbler, si aquí nadie hace puto caso de lo que dice el boe...te dirán que si que palante con todo y que al fin y al cabo el poder liberatorio es una mierda, y claro que lo es siempre que acepten el resto de emisiones en el BdE, y eso se hace cambiando un papelito de nada
> 
> Lo dicho, a mi juicio y fuera de fundición, si algún día los karlillos llegan a ser valorados por alguna persona más allá de gustos personales, creo que las emisiones de 2002, 2003 y también 2004_Isabel (no te olvides de esta), serán las más valoradas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, propone usted un "platero y yo", jejejeje, ¿lo pillais? no... ¿Corralito platífero? huyyy no lo creo en el peor de los casos puedo pillar algo con la plata que con un puto papel, esa flexibilidad existía en la bonanza, pero no es válida para la crisis... Yo solamente indico que como seguro es lo mejor, pero que no es gratis (tiempo, esfuerzo, pérdida de ¿beneficios?), y sinceramente creo que todo se va a ir a la porra, porque somos 7000Mpersonas


----------



## Ulisses (9 Dic 2010)

> Platón dijo:
> 
> 
> > para que te molestas bubbler, si aquí nadie hace puto caso de lo que dice el boe...te dirán que si que palante con todo y que al fin y al cabo el poder liberatorio es una mierda, y claro que lo es siempre que acepten el resto de emisiones en el BdE, y eso se hace cambiando un papelito de nada
> ...


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> > Con independencia de que el poder liberatorio sea una mierda porque lo realmente importante es su contenido en plata y la seguridad de que son aceptadas por los bancos a su valor facial, si es cierta la interpretación que hace la direccion general del tesoro y politica financiera, usted tiene la razón y hay que dársela.
> >
> > Además de las oportunas disculpas.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Dic 2010)

poder liberatorio...
aunque a partir de las isabelitas el poder liberatorio no exista según el BOE... si las cosas se ponen realmente mal (o simplemente siguen su curso)... o la plata sigue subiendo (anque sea lentamente)... 
va a ser indiferente.
QUE TENDERO NO VA A ACEPTAR 16,65 gr de plata amonedada?


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Somos caballeros, no hay que pedirlas. Solo intentaba aportar el mayor grado de información para que todo el mundo tenga la mayor libertad de hacer lo estime oportuno, y no lo haga arrastrado por una manada poco reflexiva.
> 
> Por cierto, todavía quedan karlillos de 12...y para los que aún quieran...sr. garrapatez creo que es usted el que elabora la lista, yo hace un par de días me pasé por el BdE de A Coruña a por mis ultimas 2002 (joer a 18 euracos se las vendo a quien quiera)(para que sigan diciendo que soy tiogilito, que supongo que sería de Madrid). Todavía quedaban. Actualice el registro que ya más de un forero ha dicho que en coruña había existencias y he visto que no aparece ese dato en ninguno de sus registros.
> 
> Saludos.



Voy a esperar un poco más tarde a actualizar por si alguien más informa, gracias por la info.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Preguntado al BdE, sobre el tema de la moneda de 12/20€, la respuesta es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> ###########
> ...




Gracias por escribir al Banco de España. ¿Puedes pegar el email completo de respuesta con quien lo firma? También si es posible tu primer email editando tus detalles personales y dirección email. ¿A qué dirección email escribiste? Gracias.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por escribir al Banco de España. ¿Puedes pegar el email completo de respuesta con quien lo firma? También si es posible tu primer email editando tus detalles personales y dirección email. ¿A qué dirección email escribiste? Gracias.



si que parece sospechosa esa "contestación" del BDE. Lenguaje explicativo y nada farragoso... y sobre todo: te contestan a todo lo que preguntas (y más) cosa que no suele suceder cuando uno se trata con la administración (cualquiera de ellas) hispanistaní.


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por escribir al Banco de España. ¿Puedes pegar el email completo de respuesta con quien lo firma? También si es posible tu primer email editando tus detalles personales y dirección email. ¿A qué dirección email escribiste? Gracias.



¿Esto qué es una persecución? Vaya desconfiaza...por qué no le preguntas donde esconde sus monedas a ver si te lo dice también???

Anda dale la dirección de e-mail a la que escribiste a Monster para que el mismo lo pregunte y pare ya...

De todas formas Monster puedes llamar a cualquiera de las múltiples sucursales del BdE y preguntar acerca del poder liberatorio de las monedas de 12, en alguna te dirán esto, que por otra parte está bastante claro en los BOE, de hecho la primera pregunta que te harán es: ¿De qué emisiones me está usted hablando?

Otra cosa es que tú quieras reinterpretar las diferentes ordenes a tu gusto, y hasta puedes afirmar y concluir que existe cierto vacío legal al respecto (que existe, yo soy el primero en decirlo) o incluso cierta contradicción, pero personalmente me parece el recurso de la pataleta.


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

personalmente la contestación es todo un lujo cierto, pero como tiene más razón que un santo yo no lo pongo en duda...

venga, ya los cajeros de los BdE nos conocen por ir pidiendo carlillos de 1000 en mil euros, ahora que nos conozcan por querer saber su poder liberatorio...anda que pa que


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Esto qué es una persecución? Vaya desconfiaza...por qué no le preguntas donde esconde sus monedas a ver si te lo dice también???



Donde tenga sus monedas no nos importa a nadie y nadie le va a preguntar sobre eso. Creo que no cuesta nada decir QUIEN le escribe desde el BdE y postear el email completo. 

No intente desviar el tema. 

SI HAY DESCONFIANZA. Porque usted no debe saber la manipulación que ha existido en el foro. Precisamente su reacción de damisela ofendida me hace desconfiar aún más. 

Quiero el email al que escribió para escribir yo mismo si me da la gana y que me lo confirmen. ¿Pasa algo?




Platón dijo:


> Anda dale la dirección de e-mail a la que escribiste a Monster para que el mismo lo pregunte y pare ya...
> 
> De todas formas Monster puedes llamar a cualquiera de las múltiples sucursales del BdE y preguntar acerca del poder liberatorio de las monedas de 12, en alguna te dirán esto, que por otra parte está bastante claro en los BOE, de hecho la primera pregunta que te harán es: ¿De qué emisiones me está usted hablando?
> 
> Otra cosa es que tú quieras reinterpretar las diferentes ordenes a tu gusto, y hasta puedes afirmar y concluir que existe cierto vacío legal al respecto (que existe, yo soy el primero en decirlo) o incluso cierta contradicción, pero personalmente me parece el recurso de la pataleta.




Sólo quiero corroborar la información dada. Ya hace mucho tiempo que sabemos que la información de pomperos no corroborada no vale nada.


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por escribir al Banco de España. ¿Puedes pegar el email completo de respuesta con quien lo firma? *También si es posible tu primer email editando tus detalles personales *y *dirección email*. ¿A qué dirección email escribiste? Gracias.



Disculpe sr Monster pero yo entiendo que esta usted requiriendo los detalles personales y dirección de e-mail del forero, y que despues pide la dirección del que contesta.

Disculpe si lo he malinterpretado...pero reconocerá que las preguntas conducen a ese error...y no me parece de recibo...por supuesto que se agradece la dirección donde ha consultado, espero que le respondan y lo transmita al resto de foreros con la misma energía con la que ahora duda. No obstante le repito, tiene la central y un montón de sucursales del BdE donde le informarán debidamente. Incluso puede contrastar varias versiones si es que alguna difiere del resto

No obstante, el poder libertorio no deja de ser una frikada de no te menees y es lo de menos. No se a que tanta preocupación, no creo que nadie si no es por tocar los cojones se dedique a comprar con monedas de 12.

Oiga por cierto...y en este foro cuando deja uno de ser pompero y de ser tratado como un don nadie???

Venga un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Disculpe sr Monster pero yo entiendo que esta usted requiriendo los detalles personales y dirección de e-mail del forero, y que despues pide la dirección del que contesta.
> 
> Disculpe si lo he malinterpretado...pero reconocerá que las preguntas conducen a ese error...y no me parece de recibo...por supuesto que se agradece la dirección donde ha consultado, espero que le respondan y lo transmita al resto de foreros con la misma energía con la que ahora duda. No obstante le repito, tiene la central y un montón de sucursales del BdE donde le informarán debidamente. Incluso puede contrastar varias versiones si es que alguna difiere del resto
> 
> ...



"Editar tus datos personales y email" significa inequívocamente que los borre o los remplace por lo que le dé la gana.


Se deja de ser pompero aportando puntos de vista interesantes, e información contrastable cuando esta lo puede ser.


Francamente, a mi el tema del poder liberatorio de las monedas me la trae floja (la plata siempre tendrá "poder liberatorio" a efectos prácticos), pero a muchos foreros no.


----------



## Platón (9 Dic 2010)

OKs, le presento mis disculpas en ese caso, ando un poco espeso a estas horas del día...reitero: disculpeme, todos nos equivocamos y de necios es no reconocerlo.

ya contrastará usted no se preocupe, ya contrastará toda la información que yo haya podido verter en este foro. a ver si usted es capaz de contrastar de la misma forma que yo soy tiogilito...

Que tenga usted buenas noches


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por escribir al Banco de España. ¿Puedes pegar el email completo de respuesta con quien lo firma? También si es posible tu primer email editando tus detalles personales y dirección email. ¿A qué dirección email escribiste? Gracias.



Pregunta en el tesoro (Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera), que es la que se encarga de estos temas.

¿Ya quieres mis datos? ¿Quién te ha dicho que somo homosexual?

En serio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Pregunta en el tesoro (Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera), que es la que se encarga de estos temas.



Email al que has escrito y desde el que te han respondido, por favor. Gracias.

Posteanos el email entero que te han escrito. Gracias.



bubbler dijo:


> ¿Ya quieres mis datos? ¿Quién te ha dicho que somo homosexual?
> 
> En serio...



Ya has debido ver que no es lo que pedía. Al contrario. Pedía que los borrases.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Dic 2010)

Creo que es razonable lo que pide Monsterspeculator. Yo ya me he disculpado con Platón. No obstante, conviene saber cual es el criterio o dictámen de ese organismo de forma concreta y detallada.

Venimos aquí, además de a opinar, a compartir y contrastar información. Ese es el fin último del foro. Nadie debe escandalizarse por eso.


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Dic 2010)

si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo...
como soy un malpensado (dispuesto a disculparse en caso de owned) pensaré que la tal contestación no existe... y que se la ha inventado su señoría copypasteando lo que pone en el BOE.

si es así no es tan complicado disculparse, reconocer la... digamos "inexactitud" de la afirmación vertida... y tan amigos.
en caso contrario... menos complicado es postear la susodicha carta convenientemente editada (o una fotocopia con tachaduras en los datos que puedan comprometer) para que los malpensados como yo nos podamos comer un owned "agustito"


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

Correo:
emisionycaja@bde.es

Mensaje recibido de:
EMISIONYCAJA@BDE.ES

El correo original no lo voy a poner, ni siquiera con datos editados, sin embargo el fragmento de información es lo que he puesto entre ###### omitiendo la fecha.

Es bueno que preguntéis y cualquier otro forero, para ver si dan la misma respuesta.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo...
> como soy un malpensado (dispuesto a disculparse en caso de owned) pensaré que la tal contestación no existe... y que se la ha inventado su señoría copypasteando lo que pone en el BOE.
> 
> si es así no es tan complicado disculparse, reconocer la... digamos "inexactitud" de la afirmación vertida... y tan amigos.
> en caso contrario... menos complicado es postear la susodicha carta convenientemente editada (o una fotocopia con tachaduras en los datos que puedan comprometer) para que los malpensados como yo nos podamos comer un owned "agustito"



Nunca, en ninguna circunstancia, he tenido reparos en disculparme si era necesario. Como dice Platón: somos caballeros. Pero si la información que dice poseer el forero es incompleta o inexacta en alguno de sus extremos yo, personalmente, me encargaré de pedir su baneo a perpetuidad. 

Imagino que Platón es de la misma opinión que yo.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Dic 2010)

Información actualizada de sucursales a 9 de diciembre.

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre) )
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )
*Ceuta.*
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) 
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*
Sin datos
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Sin datos
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Sin datos
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain) )
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo...
> como soy un malpensado (dispuesto a disculparse en caso de owned) pensaré que la tal contestación no existe... y que se la ha inventado su señoría copypasteando lo que pone en el BOE.
> 
> si es así no es tan complicado disculparse, reconocer la... digamos "inexactitud" de la afirmación vertida... y tan amigos.
> en caso contrario... menos complicado es postear la susodicha carta convenientemente editada (o una fotocopia con tachaduras en los datos que puedan comprometer) para que los malpensados como yo nos podamos comer un owned "agustito"



¿Y qué validez tiene el correo editado? No podéis tener el correo original, porque está en mi mail, y convertirlo en pdf, imagen u otro, se puede editar...

La mejor prueba es preguntar. Y que lo hagan más mejor


----------



## bubbler (9 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Nunca, en ninguna circunstancia, he tenido reparos en disculparme si era necesario. Como dice Platón: somos caballeros. Pero si la información que dice poseer el forero es incompleta o inexacta en alguno de sus extremos yo, personalmente, me encargaré de pedir su baneo a perpetuidad.
> 
> Imagino que Platón es de la misma opinión que yo.



Si hay algo que aprendemos, es que no hay cosas realmente exactas o completas (en este caso)... Fíjate como incluso Tesoro se deja la puerta abierta a alterar ciertas condiciones de las moneditas...

Y ojito, para reconvertir, es una "petición", es decir burocracia, lo que pasa es que a día de hoy se realiza la operativa sin mayor problema.

Si la cosa mejora, no creo que nos pongan muchos problemas para reconvertir en monopolys.

Si la cosa empeora, la plata no va a tener problemas, y no creo que vayamos a tener problemas de reconversión en bienes/Servicios.

Por lo tanto, solicitar un baneo, en su percepción de inexactitud en un tema que queda a juicio de un organismo del Tesoro... ¿trabajas allí?


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Dic 2010)

Precio de los karlillos:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Correo:
> emisionycaja@bde.es
> 
> Mensaje recibido de:
> ...



Gracias. No entiendo porque no puedes poner el correo original completo que te ha enviado un funcionario como información pública. ¿Cual es la razón? Por supuesto si hay otros temas de índole personal los borras y ya está.
¿Puedes dar el nombre del funcionario que te escribe? (por privado si no lo quieres poner en público. Aunque no es nngún secreto). Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y qué validez tiene el correo editado? No podéis tener el correo original, porque está en mi mail, y convertirlo en pdf, imagen u otro, se puede editar...
> 
> La mejor prueba es preguntar. Y que lo hagan más mejor



Pero a ver...que nos estás haciendo un lío. ¿Lo que has posteado es parte del correo de respuesta o no? Pues postea el resto, quitando si la hay alguna información personal. Dará credibilidad a lo que cuentas. Sobre todo me interesa el nombre del funcionario. Lo puedes dar por privado, le escribiré, y postearé su respuesta completa quitando mi email.

Gracias


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Correo:
> emisionycaja@bde.es
> 
> Mensaje recibido de:
> ...



o sea, que el emilio en el que te contestaban desde el BDE sólo existe en tu ####### imaginación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias. No entiendo porque no puedes poner el correo original completo que te ha enviado un funcionario como información pública. ¿Cual es la razón? Por supuesto si hay otros temas de índole personal los borras y ya está.
> ¿Puedes dar el nombre del funcionario que te escribe? (por privado si no lo quieres poner en público. Aunque no es nngún secreto). Gracias.



Bueno, bubbler, yo creo que ya me he formado una idea precisa. Aparte de las similitudes semánticas entre el funcionario y tú (que no tengo porque explicarte y que ya he explicado a otros foreros), tus respuestas son evasivas o haces mutis cuando sería trivial pasar el nombre del funcionario. 

Eres un manipulador. Los manipuladores como vosotros no conseguiréis que la gente no vaya a por los karlillos. Ya sabemos que os jode que se dé la información aquí.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Si hay algo que aprendemos, es que no hay cosas realmente exactas o completas (en este caso)... Fíjate como incluso Tesoro se deja la puerta abierta a alterar ciertas condiciones de las moneditas...
> 
> Y ojito, para reconvertir, es una "petición", es decir burocracia, lo que pasa es que a día de hoy se realiza la operativa sin mayor problema.
> 
> ...



Por favor, no desvíes el tema.

No, no trabajo allí. Pero, afortunadamente, puedo saber si existe algún "dictámen" de ese organismo público y verificar si el documento que vas a postear aquí, una vez que hayas borrado los datos personales, ha sido emitido por el Banco de España o alguno de sus funcionarios.

Debo recordarte que el documento debe ser una copia "in integrum" del original porque, cualquier alteración sobre mismo se tipifica en el código penal justo a continuación de los delitos de falsificación de moneda. 

Finalmente y con independencia del modo en que sea transcrito, lo que vas a postear tiene el carácter de documento público. Como podrás observar, el baneo parece bien poca cosa si alguien pidiese responsabilidades a Calopez.


> Artículo 390.
> 
> 1. Será castigado con las penas de prisión de tres a seis años, multa de seis a veinticuatro meses e inhabilitación especial por tiempo de dos a seis años, la autoridad o funcionario público que, en el ejercicio de sus funciones, cometa falsedad:
> 
> ...


----------



## Platón (10 Dic 2010)

Bueno visto lo visto parece que no se saca nada en claro.

Bubbler ha dado el correo donde preguntó y afirma que el contenido de la respuesta es integramente el que esta entre _almohadillas_...es así verdad???

Llegados a este punto nos lo podemos creer o preguntar personalmente a ver si nos responden lo mismo (si realmente han contestado a la misma pregunta anteriormente harán un copia y pega)...

¿Alguien ha escrito ya? Algún escéptico? Sr Monster? Escribirá usted o ya da por hecho que la información es falsa???

Por favor mantenganos informados...y en cuanto a la manipulación para no comprar karlillos, todo el mundo a animado a comprarlos, independientemente del poder liberatorio, que no deja de ser una tontería que lo único que limita es para pagar directamente en una tienda, mientras hay bancos recuperarás las estampitas, y si deja de haberlos mejor tener plata que estampitas.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Dic 2010)

Por si a alguien le han surgido dudas después de los últimos comenterios, comentar que hay un hilo con testimonios de foreros que han pagado con karlillos en tiendas sin ningún problema.

*Edito*: aquí está el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ambiado-monedas-de-12-euros-por-billetes.html

Los karlillos son aceptados sin ningún reparo en gasolineras, en taxis, en supermercados mercadona y carrefour, etc...

Puntualmente hay algunos comercios que no las aceptan, igual que no aceptan billetes de 500 o de 200 euros, la mayoría de las veces es por desconocimiento.

No lo duden señores, una moneda firmada por la fabrica nacional de moneda y timbre en la que pone 12€ valdrá siempre 12€ aunque en algún sitio no te la acepten como en algunos sitios no aceptan determinados billetes.


----------



## Platón (10 Dic 2010)

pero que cojones le echais al asunto...

no estamos discutiendo si se aceptan o no, eso es una cuestión práctica. Estamos discutiendo (o eso creía yo) una cuestión técnica (el poder liberatorio que se le ha de atribuir por ley, bueno en este caso de una norma reglamentaria, puesto que viene dada por una orden ministerial que no alcanza el grado de ley), acerca de la moneda en cuestión, nada más.

Pues claro que la aceptan en tiendas, pero hay una diferencia sutil que algunos no quieren ver entre aceptar y estar obligados a aceptar. La diferencia es mínima y carece de importancia, y todo el que quiera karlillos como valor refugio (no inversión, o al menos ese es mi punto de vista tan respetable como el de otros), puede y debe ir a por ellos porque no se le presentará una oportunidad igual en.....1 años quizás cuando la plata contenida en los fútbitos empiece a rebasar timídamente el facial???

Eso si, que vayan si quieren sr garrapatez, pero que no lo hagan ni lo dejen de hacer por su poder liberatorio que al fin y al cabo es una cuestión secundaria.

Por cierto, por supuesto que secundo que si se demuestra (cosa harto complicada) que algún forero miente descaradamente diciendo que ha recibido un correo que no lo ha recibido, que se banee de por vida, pero hay que demostrarlo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> pero que cojones le echais al asunto...



Supongo que lo dices por ti, pomperoni.



Platón dijo:


> no estamos discutiendo si se aceptan o no, eso es una cuestión práctica. Estamos discutiendo (o eso creía yo) una cuestión técnica (el poder liberatorio que se le ha de atribuir por ley, bueno en este caso de una norma reglamentaria, puesto que viene dada por una orden ministerial que no alcanza el grado de ley), acerca de la moneda en cuestión, nada más.



Hablamos de las dos cosas, y tú no eres quien para acotar discusiones, pomperoni (no te llamaría pomperoni si no negases la evidencia multinickera).



Platón dijo:


> Pues claro que la aceptan en tiendas, pero hay una diferencia sutil que algunos no quieren ver entre aceptar y estar obligados a aceptar. La diferencia es mínima y carece de importancia, y todo el que quiera karlillos como valor refugio (no inversión, o al menos ese es mi punto de vista tan respetable como el de otros), puede y debe ir a por ellos porque no se le presentará una oportunidad igual en.....1 años quizás cuando la plata contenida en los fútbitos empiece a rebasar timídamente el facial???



Cuando sean interesantes iremos a por los futbitos también. No te quepa la menor duda.



Platón dijo:


> Eso si, que vayan si quieren sr garrapatez, pero que no lo hagan ni lo dejen de hacer por su poder liberatorio que al fin y al cabo es una cuestión secundaria.



¿*Si es "una cuestión secundaria" porque aludes a ella en todos tus posts?*

Me pareces un hipócrita.



Platón dijo:


> Por cierto, por supuesto que secundo que si se demuestra (cosa harto complicada) que algún forero miente descaradamente diciendo que ha recibido un correo que no lo ha recibido, que se banee de por vida, pero hay que demostrarlo...



No es tan difícil de demostrar, y basta la evidencia aplastante. 

Lo que no os dais cuenta es que es muy difícil manipular en el foro si somos varios los que no os lo permitimos. 

Ya sabes que no se permiten multinicks ¿no? ¿Os los han baneado a todos?


----------



## Surfer (10 Dic 2010)

Yo ya leí por los BOE que a partir de 2004 creo que era, NO estaban obligados a aceptarlas.

No tengo que dudar de bubbler, es más, por qué no escriben un mail los que no le creen, y que publiquen con capturas de pantalla la respuesta que les de el BDE?

Parece que algunos dudan simplemente porque no les gusta la respuesta que le han dado a bubbler... y eso tampoco es.


----------



## uojoo (10 Dic 2010)

Buenas es mi primer mensaje y el primer tema por el que me intereso y quiero comentaros el caso de mi pueblo

He recorrido casi todas las sucursales de bancos y cajas de mi pueblo y solo he conseguido dos karlillos , el tema es que una vez mas sale a flote el buen hacer de nuestros amigos los cajeros de bancos .

De 9 sucursales en 8 me han dicho que ya no traen de 12 que solo de 20 del mundial , y solo en mi banco me han dado dos que les quedaban y me han dicho que las de doce ya no las puedes encargar que me pire al BdE , así esta el panorama en la llagosta ( Bcn ) .

El mejor caso sin duda ha sido el de cajero del bvva , me ha enseñado dos de este año que decia que tenia reservadas y ya era imposible conseguir , y me ha enseñado a cascoporro las del mundial a 20 €, esta ya si eso dentro de 10 años 

Tocara hacerse un viajecito a barcelona.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Dic 2010)

Lo que nadie va a aceptar nunca en una tienda salvo madmax extemo es el bullion plata internacional sin valor facial en euros (Eagles, maples, etc).

Los karlillos y el resto de monedas conmemorativas de euro que acuña cada pais (Alemanas, Portuguesas, etc) son perfectamente válidas en cada pais para comprar lo que quieras, puedes pagar unas cañas, pagar el taxi, o comprar unas entradas de cine.

*Se han acuñado a millones entre otras cosas porque están destinadas a circular porque son de curso legal y pueden ser utilizadas para pagar en cualquier sitio como ya hemos dicho hasta la saciedad.*


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que nadie va a aceptar nunca en una tienda salvo madmax extemo es el bullion plata internacional sin valor facial en euros (Eagles, maples, etc).
> 
> Los karlillos y el resto de monedas conmemorativas de euro que acuña cada pais (Alemanas, Portuguesas, etc) son perfectamente válidas en cada pais para comprar lo que quieras, puedes pagar unas cañas, pagar el taxi, o comprar unas entradas de cine.
> 
> *Se han acuñado a millones entre otras cosas porque están destinadas a circular porque son de curso legal y pueden ser utilizadas para pagar en cualquier sitio como ya hemos dicho hasta la saciedad.*



Permítame que le corrija, Sr. Garrapátez. 

Si algún forero comete la imprudencia de comprar bullion internacional sin haber convenido previamente con el vendedor un pacto de recompra en el caso de que necesitase hacer líquida su inversión, puede dirigirse al Banco de España para efectuar el cambio de divisa correspondiente. 

Por ejemplo, esas monedas norteamericanas en las que sale una señora en camisón recordándonos que debemos confiar en Dios, pueden ser canjeadas, en caso de necesidad, por un total de 0.75 euros cada unidad.

Resulta bastante dificultoso encontrar en el foro algún comentario favorable a los numismáticos. Pero conviene decir que no todos ellos son unos canallas miserables que sostienen su ganancia en la ignorancia y en la buena fe de sus clientes.

Para muestra, un botón: NUMISBUR es un honrado comerciante de Burgos al que le adquirí mis primeras monedas bullion. Recuerdo que su primer consejo fue el siguiente:



> "NO es que no quiera venderte un tubo entero de silver eagles. Lo que ocurre es que, si un día te cansas de ellas o, por lo que sea, ya no las quieres te las compraré de nuevo. Pero el precio que te ofreceré será inferior al que te pagaría si fuesen variadas, es decir, maples, filarmonicas, islas cook, etc. Simplemente, porque yo tengo menos posibilidad de venderlas de nuevo a otro cliente."



Recordad que, ya que vais a exigir factura por la compra del bullion, no estaría de más ese pacto de recompra que, como norma general, debería ser una cantidad inferior al spot actual. 

La ventaja de las monedas de 12 euros es que su liquidez es inmediata y, además, no necesitan factura como en el caso del bullion.


----------



## uojoo (10 Dic 2010)

Por cierto ¿hay fecha máxima para que en el bde deje de servirlas ?

Si se llegase al caso hipotético de que antes de esa fecha la moneda valga mas que su valor facial ¿como reaccionarían entonces? Cumplirian el plazo o solo ofreceran las de 20 no me veo al BdE regalando plata


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Por cierto ¿hay fecha máxima para que en el bde deje de servirlas ?
> 
> Si se llegase al caso hipotético de que antes de esa fecha la moneda valga mas que su valor facial ¿como reaccionarían entonces? Cumplirian el plazo o solo ofreceran las de 20 no me veo al BdE regalando plata



Ese caso ya se dia hace 3-4 dias.... ya valio 12,50 € la plata sin iva y no paso nada....


----------



## merche400 (10 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Recordad que, ya que vais a exigir factura por la compra del bullion, no estaría de más ese pacto de recompra que, como norma general, debería ser una cantidad inferior al spot actual.
> 
> La ventaja de las monedas de 12 euros es que su liquidez es inmediata y, además, no necesitan factura como en el caso del bullion.



En Alemania el precio de compra de las bullion suele estar del orden del precio del spot hasta 1euros por encima del spot.

Los grandes vendedores de bullion alemanes tambien las recompran, osease... que las bullion son, de facto, tambien monedas de alta liquidez.

Eso si... debereis de personaros o enviar la mercancia.



En geiger...en donde compré el MB de eagles, le indiqué mi codigo de cliente y factura y me ofrecian a 22'34 euros las eagles. Eso era... que yo sepa... poco mas de unos centimos por encima del spot.


Por ello, es mejor venderselos a quien se las hayais comprado.


PD:YO LAS VENDI A 16'50 eurosssss :´( :´( :´( :´(


----------



## holdem (10 Dic 2010)

Que conste que la discusión de la obligación de aceptar las monedas de 12 € me parece secundaria y que yo he comprado muchas monedas porque me parece una buena inversión para los particulares que no manejamos grandes cantidades, ya que compramos monedas de plata nuevas sin circular al spot, sin iva, premiuns, ni historias, y con un seguro de recompra al mismo precio. 
Ahora bien, yo también tengo entendido que desde la emisión del 2004 no hay obligación alguna de aceptar esas monedas en los comercios, a diferencia de las de 2000, que eran de aceptación obligatoria. 
Y de paso, quería comentaros otra cosa. ¿Las monedas de 12 euros tienen la misma plata que las de 2000 pesetas? Porque me ha dado la impresión de que son un pelín más finas. He mirado por ahí y me sale que las monedas de 2000 pesetas tenían 18,2 gramos de peso y las de 12 euros tienen 18 gramos, aunque me temo que esa diferencia no podría ser apreciable a simple vista. 
Un saludo.


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Yo ya leí por los BOE que a partir de 2004 creo que era, NO estaban obligados a aceptarlas.
> 
> No tengo que dudar de bubbler, es más, por qué no escriben un mail los que no le creen, y que publiquen con capturas de pantalla la respuesta que les de el BDE?
> 
> Parece que algunos dudan simplemente porque no les gusta la respuesta que le han dado a bubbler... y eso tampoco es.



para nada.
manipulas y tergiversas.
aquí nadie duda de lo que pone o deja de poner el BOE
y no es que nos guste o disguste la "presunta" respuesta que "presuntamente" le han dado a bubbler.

aquí lo UNICO que pasa es que alguien postea que un organismo oficial (un subordinado de dicho organismo) le ha contestado en ciertos términos y algunos (yo al menos) ponemos en duda que sea cierto ESO (QUE EXISTE ESA CONTESTACION).
no discutimos (yo al menos) que el contenido del BOE apoye o deje de apoyar lo que bubbler postea, 
Ponemos en cuestión y solicitamos UNA PUTA PRUEBA (QUE FIJATE SI ES SENCILLA) DE QUE ES CIERTO ESO.

claro que todos sabemos que de no ser cierto... 
estaríamos bordeando (falta-delito-asaber) de falsificación o falsedad documental o como carajo sea tipificado si es tipificable.
simplemente eso.

PD: yo he pagado cafés y rondas de birras con letizias y con quijotes (que presuntamente no tienen esa capacidad que tienen las isabelitas, las constis y las del 2002).
que sean o no obligatorias de recibir como pago válido en hispanistán me la pela (y también al que me las cogió, porque le hacen gracia... y sobre todo, porque sabe que en su caja se las van a cambiar por 12 euros llegado el caso).

repito:
dispuesto a comerme un owned si bubbler postea eso que se le pide


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> No tengo que dudar de bubbler, es más, por qué no escriben un mail los que no le creen, y que publiquen con capturas de pantalla la respuesta que les de el BDE?



¿Por qué no le pides la captura de pantalla a bubbler?

¿Quien te ha dicho que no hemos escrito? Cuando respondan, si responden, ya lo diremos. Espero que bubbler no haya falseado una información pública, porque el BdE está informado de su post.


----------



## Surfer (10 Dic 2010)

Pues que ponga una captura del e-mail que ha recibido, y que tape los trozos que no quiere que se vean. Que tape su e-mail, que tape el nombre del funcionario si sale, y ya está!

Lo de tapar el nombre del funcionario mas que nada pq ya me veo a toda la legion de foreros que no les haya molado la respuesta, mandandole un e-mail metiendole miedo por haber dado esa respuesta xD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

Surfer dijo:


> Pues que ponga una captura del e-mail que ha recibido, y que tape los trozos que no quiere que se vean. Que tape su e-mail, que tape el nombre del funcionario si sale, y ya está!
> 
> Lo de tapar el nombre del funcionario mas que nada pq ya me veo a toda la legion de foreros que no les haya molado la respuesta, mandandole un e-mail metiendole miedo por haber dado esa respuesta xD



Yo le he pedido que me enviase por privado el nombre del funcionario y no lo ha hecho. (por supuesto, aunque no tiene porque no ser público, me comprometo a no divulgar y simplemente utilizarlo para llamar al BdE y pedir hablar con él).


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Que conste que la discusión de la obligación de aceptar las monedas de 12 € me parece secundaria y que yo he comprado muchas monedas porque me parece una buena inversión para los particulares que no manejamos grandes cantidades, ya que compramos monedas de plata nuevas sin circular al spot, sin iva, premiuns, ni historias, y con un seguro de recompra al mismo precio.
> Ahora bien, *yo también tengo entendido que desde la emisión del 2004 no hay obligación alguna de aceptar esas monedas en los comercios, a diferencia de las de 2000, que eran de aceptación obligatoria.*
> Y de paso, quería comentaros otra cosa. ¿Las monedas de 12 euros tienen la misma plata que las de 2000 pesetas? Porque me ha dado la impresión de que son un pelín más finas. He mirado por ahí y me sale que las monedas de 2000 pesetas tenían 18,2 gramos de peso y las de 12 euros tienen 18 gramos, aunque me temo que esa diferencia no podría ser apreciable a simple vista.
> Un saludo.



¿No preguntábais algunos dónde estaba segundaresidencia? 


En esta especie de terrorismo informativo que practicáis teneis, como dicen en los telediarios, miembros liberados y no fichados. Pero éste holdem, el el argot, es el típico "viejo conocido de la policía" :XX:


La cofradía del "*Jesús del Gran Poder Liberatorio" *está constituida por un total de 2 miembros y alrededor de una docena de multinicks.

Por favor, preséntele mis respetos a toda la cofradía para no tener que ir contestando a todos uno por uno, que resulta, como os dije hace tiempo, tedioso.

¡¡¡¡Sois cansinos de cojones¡¡¡¡¡ 





*SEÑOR, APARTA DE MI ESTOS KARLILLOS ​*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

POLE multinick para Ulisses. 

Si, inconfundible nuestro secondhome. Y además se ha puesto "Localización: Granada-Cordoba" :XX:

Cada día más patético...


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> POLE multinick para Ulisses.
> 
> Si, inconfundible nuestro secondhome. Y además se ha puesto "Localización: Granada-Cordoba" :XX:



Pues la cofradía del Gran Poder Liberatorio es de Sevilla, según creo.:XX::XX: ¿Cómo se llamaba aquel que vendía filarmónicas de interés numismático? Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para crear un hilo específico de cofrades multinicks. 

Edito: las filarmónicas te las liberan en el banco de españa por 1,5 euros. (Igual que los móviles)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Edito: las filarmónicas te las liberan en el banco de españa por 1,5 euros. (*Igual que los móviles*)



:XX:

¿Está usted seguro? 

Creía que sólo en el Banco de Austria....La próxima vez que pase por el BdE les llevo una filarmónica a ver que cara ponen...


----------



## C.J. (10 Dic 2010)

Claro, y de camino de Madrid a Sevilla pasó por la zona de Pinto-Valdemoro-Aranjuez y dejo esto lleno de las monedas que luego yo he arramplao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Claro, y de camino de Madrid a Sevilla pasó por la zona de Pinto-Valdemoro-Aranjuez y dejo esto lleno de las monedas que luego yo he arramplao.



Y creía que la ruta de la plata quedaba más hacia el oeste, pero parece que pasa por la A-4 :XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

A ver si alguien que hable alemán se anima y pega un telefonazo y averigua el poder liberatorio de las filarmónicas porque esta noche no duermo de la inquietud :XX:


----------



## C.J. (10 Dic 2010)

Si que os ha pegao fuerte con el poder liberatorio, jeje. Yo más bien me preocuparía de las temperaturas de fusión y esas cosas.


----------



## holdem (10 Dic 2010)

Estais flipados con lo del multinick. A vosotros todo os parece multinick. Pues si quereis, y para demostraros que no soy quien decís, os vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos que hace tiempo que quiero vender por 1250 euros (por debajo del spot). Y sí, entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. Un saludo.


----------



## holdem (10 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, ¿no funciona el hilo de venta de oro y plata entre foreros? No consigo pasar de la página 95. Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no funciona el hilo de venta de oro y plata entre foreros? No consigo pasar de la página 95. Un saludo.



hay un nuevo hilo, el II


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿No preguntábais algunos dónde estaba segundaresidencia?
> 
> 
> En esta especie de terrorismo informativo que practicáis teneis, como dicen en los telediarios, miembros liberados y no fichados. Pero éste holdem, el el argot, es el típico "viejo conocido de la policía" :XX:
> ...



:XX::XX:

Yo los llamo cariñosamente Los Tres Tenores, no pueden evitar cantar en cada post que escriben.


----------



## davitin (10 Dic 2010)

A mi lo que me gustaria es saber exactamente por que algunos tratan de desinformar a la peña...sera para timar o algo. digo yo.


----------



## DrJ (10 Dic 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Si que os ha pegao fuerte con el poder liberatorio, jeje. Yo más bien me preocuparía de las temperaturas de fusión y esas cosas.



Por fin un poco de cordura :Aplauso:

A mi me da absolutamente igual si el mercadona tiene obligación de aceptarlas o no, no es una afirmación gratuita me baso en este razonamiento :

Si la situación financiera sigue en unos parametros digamos "normales" y la plata pierde valor lo que me preocuparía sería que los bancos no me diesen los 12 € nominales pues ese seria el camino de vuelta para mis karlillos. 
Creo que para volverlos a papel no se aplica el limite de los 1000 € (en mi opinión es un ingreso de metálico normal, si me equivoco corregidme) así que en un solo viaje ya nos hemos deshecho de nuestra plata y volvemos a tener pasta convencional aceptable por el mercadona, con la de vueltas que llevan dadas algunos para pillar monedas no creo que ya importe tanto un viaje más al banco.

Si la situación financiera sigue en esos parametros "normales" y la plata sube hay que aplaudir la iniciativa de Monster de facilitar su compra-venta. Es cierto (como alguien dijo) que los que tienen contactos compraran barato a los pobres pasa-karlillos para luego revender con beneficios pero la figura del intermediario está presente en todos los negocios.

Finalmente si el sistema financiero se va a tomar por ahí, lo de menos sera el cambio a euros.

Pregunto yo ¿que fallo veis al razonamiento anterior para darle tanta importancia al poder liberatorio de los 12 € ...?

Salu2


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaria es saber exactamente por que algunos tratan de desinformar a la peña...sera para timar o algo. digo yo.



El caso es que mientras encuentres plata barata en el BdE nadie va a poder colocarte otro tipo de monedas. Sólo es eso.

Tu, según nos has comentado, has hecho un buen negocio yendo al BdE. Tienes un compromiso de recompra de tu plata por 32 euros la onza en cualquier momento. Cuando te plazca puedes ejercitar ese derecho.

Si alguien te ofrece algo mejor, cómpralo. Y recuerda siempre mi firma


----------



## quaver (10 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Tu, según nos has comentado, has hecho un buen negocio yendo al *BdE*. Tienes un compromiso de *recompra* de *tu plata por 32 euros la onza* en cualquier momento. Cuando te plazca puedes ejercitar ese derecho.



Tenía en mente que la onza de plata en _karlillos_ se recompra a 22,41€ por el bde.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Dic 2010)

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Tenía en mente que la onza de plata en _karlillos_ se recompra a 22,41€ por el bde.



Lo siento, me he equivocado. La recompra es por 24 euros. En ese momento estaba pensando que dos monedas eran más de 32 gramos de plata, es decir, más de una onza troy y puse 32.

La ventaja radica en que el vendedor se compromete a recomprar las monedas al mismo precio, con independencia de que el precio de la plata baje o suba.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Dic 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Por fin un poco de cordura :Aplauso:
> 
> A mi me da absolutamente igual si el mercadona tiene obligación de aceptarlas o no, no es una afirmación gratuita me baso en este razonamiento :
> 
> ...



Para que quede claro, *ninguna moneda bullion internacional tipo Eagle, Filarmónica o Maple tiene garantía de recompra por la entidad que la emite, sin embargo los karlillos del BDE sí*.

Los karlillos vapulean a los Maples, Eagles y Filarmónicas en ese aspecto.

Hoy en día comprar bullion internacional habiendo karlillos es estar tirando el dinero porque pagas la plata mucho más cara. *Edito: exactamente 4,5 euros la onza más cara por termino medio a día de hoy*, que no es moco de pavo.

Creo que los únicos que compran bullion plata internacional ahora mismo es gente que no se han enterado que existen los karlillos, no me extraña nada que haya gente deshaciendo posiciones de bullion internacional para hacer plusvalías y comprar karlillos, yo lo haría.

Adjunto la hoja de cálculo para demostrar que no me invento nada:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## davitin (10 Dic 2010)

Mirad...

Yo en todo esto de los metales soy nuevo...pero no hace falta ser muy listo para ver el negocio de estas monedas (karli,llos) en concreto...

Vamos a ver...yo ahora, me hago con, pongamos 200 o 300 monedas de estas...yo no corro ningun riesgo, suba o baje la plata siempre recuperare mi pasta...

Pero ahora viene lo mejor...pongamos que dentro de un año, cuando la plata alla subido mas y supere en mucho el valor facial de la moneda, yo decido vender mis moneditas, no ya a precio de spot, si no, por ejemplo, a 15 o 16 euros la pieza...ahora viene lo bueno...que haria mi "oferta" atractiva para los compradores? a parte de que estarian comprando plata barata, siempre podrian recuperar, al menos, una parte grande de la inversion, es decir, de cada 15 euros que me hayan dado, recuperaran 12 en caso de no colocar la plata para fundicion o lo que sea...es decir, que estas monedas son muy atractivas para su reventa, ya que garantizan un retorno de casi toda la inversion en caso de bajada de la plata, cosa que las demas "super-monedas ejtranjeras" no pueden hacer, al menos no en nuestro territorio...

Me he equivocado en algo? 

P.d: la semana que viene me voy a hacer con unas 50 moneditas mas, que se sumaran a las 20 que ya tengo...ya posteare fotos jejej.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

Lo has explicado perfectamente, Davitín.


----------



## merche400 (10 Dic 2010)

a lo que añado...

jugada según mi opinión.

vender el bullion y con el dinero, comprar monedas de 12 euros.

Cuando la plata suba mucho, vender los karlillos a 18 euros(se suponen que los karlillos de 12 se habrán agotado) y comprar las de 20 euros

si la plata sigue subiendo..perfecto.
sino, siempre os darán 20 euros por cada moneda.

Así siempre se estará con los ahorros en plata.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> a lo que añado...
> 
> jugada según mi opinión.
> 
> ...




A mi juicio, es una excelente idea.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

En fin, yo no se donde veis alguna manipulación: ¿alguien ha dicho que no se compren? yo personalmente no, de hecho he comprado mi parte, eso sí, bajo mi punto de vista y como dice el sr merche como una forma de tener algunos ahorros en forma plata facil, rapida y discretamente reconvertible a estampitas.


A usted sr Monster mejor ni contestarle, usted mismo se caricaturiza y no quiero entrar en discusiones absurdas con ustted ni con nadie, pero si hablo del poder liberatorio es porque en este foro se han aportado informaciones erroneas; y el tiempo me dará o quietará la razón. De todas formas y para todos los foreros, digo y afirmo que sigue siendo un aspecto muy secundario, pues con que las admitan en el banco (ya sea de españa o otras entidades), no hay problema alguno. ¿Que más quieren?

Yo lo único que pediría es que no rebajen la pureza de la plata y que se esmeren un poco más en los diseños. Y con eso todos los españoles podríamos darnos con un canto en los dientes, aunque sigamos comprando (o no) bullion internacional ya sea por aficción, coleccionismo o inversión (es decir, para años más tardes vender las piezas más caras).


----------



## Ulisses (11 Dic 2010)

Sr. Platón: usted puede seguir comprando bullion internacional o monedas conmemorativas del vaticano, si eso le complace. 

Lo que hemos dicho hasta ahora en el foro es que sería absurdo comprarlas teniendo monedas en España que, a coste inferior ofrecen una convertibilidad inmediata en papel y mayor contenido de plata por un precio menor.

Además, la compra de bullion internacional es, como poco, un 18% más cara al tener que exigir factura al vendedor. 

Si además se pacta con el vendedor la recompra estableciendo una cláusula "suelo" para no perder dinero (Las monedas de 12 euros la llevan incorporada) el precio sería aún mayor y habría que aceptar esa garantía de un particular en vez de que la prestase un organismo público como el Banco de España.

*No creo que nadie en su sano juicio prefiera comprar más caro y con menos garantías a un Pompero de esos que anuncian sus onzas en internet que hacerlo con la garantía de recompra del Banco de España o de cualqueir entidad privada. *

Decir cuanto antecede es informar, lo contrario es manipular.

Y, finalmente, con respecto al poder liberatorio, estamos esperando ansiosos el dictámen del Tesoro. Imagino que usted mucho más, puesto que eso le da la razón y zanja la discusión sobre el asunto.

Suyo atentísimo. Ulisses.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

sr ulisses, agradezco su comentario y me parece bastante acertado.

Mire, eso de que en este momento no se puede comprar plata amonedada más barata que en las monedas de 12 es muy relativo. Evidentemente hay que comprarsela a quien se la hay que comprar, esto es, a quién ya ha hecho los beneficios que quería y ahora esta vendiendo al doble de precio las onzas que compró hace 2, 3 4 o 20 años, y si las vende es porque hay mercado. Ese señor que ahora vende, hace 5 años asumió un riesgo comprando bullion internacional cuyo precio depende de la cotización del metal y a día de hoy obtiene rentabilidades del 50, 70 u 80% dependiendo de como haya comprado y de como esté vendiendo. Otra persona que en la misma fecha decidió _invertir_ la misma cantidad de dinero en monedas de 12 hoy se la compran por 12. Eso si, tiene todo su dinerito en plata y con liquidez inmediata. ¿Que pasará en el futuro? Pues no lo se ni me atrevo a vaticinarlo, no soy nadie supongo. Cada uno que vea lo que quiere hacer, no hay decisión mala, hay un contexto mal previsto.

Para sacar precio todo depende de la cantidad de la que estemos hablando, de los contactos que tenga cada cual, de que sepas que no te meten gato por liebre (un mínimo de instrumental técnico es básico antes de comprar cualquier cosa), y sobre todo de los riesgos que queramos asumir. Si lo consideramos una inversión, cada uno puede tolerar más o menos riesgo en su adquisición. Si una persona quiere riesgo 0, pues a las de 12 o las de 20, aunque necesite más estampitas para la misma plata.
Lo que esta claro es que la seguridad se paga y tiene un precio. A mas riesgo mayor probabilidad de perder, pero también de ganar. Si quieres asumir más riesgo ya es cosa tuya, si quieres disminuir el riesgo pactando (vete tu a fiar de los pactos hoy en día) suelos o lo que te venga en gana, pues lo haces. 

Yo no digo que compre ni que deje de comprar, ni que una cosa sea mejor que la otra. Son diferentes. Si esperas una plata a 80 o 100 en unos años, no se debería tener miedo a comprar ninguna de las dos cosas. Si piensas que puede bajar, a las de 12, tienes plata y no pierdes nada. No hay más, conservadores y valientes. Los valientes se pueden cubrir de gloria o acabar en la bancarrota. Los conservadores se mantendrán más o menos donde están ahora. Esto ya es cuestión de que cada uno decida en que barco se sube.

Suyo atentísimo, Platón


----------



## Ulisses (11 Dic 2010)

Nada que objetar a su último post, Platón. 

Posiblemente, dentro de 2 años el valor de la plata habrá subido tanto, pongamos que sea a 30 euros la onza, que ya no tendrá sentido pensar en que alguien va a cambiar dos monedas por 24 euros de nominal. El problema es si baja. 

Por eso, a dia de hoy, quien almacena plata como refugio y no para obtener futuras plusvalías, sabe que no hay un articulo mejor que las monedas de 12 euros mientras éstas se encuentren por su valor facial.

El problema del vendedor de bullion es que tiene que adaptarse a estos inconvenientes no previstos del mercado y, lógicamente, si no puede ofrecer algo mejor tiene que, necesariamente, bajar el precio para poder colocar su producto.

El negocio no radica en haberlo comprado barato hace años, el negocio es poderlo vender. Lo mismo ocurre con los pisos. El valor oficial del metro cuadrado no se puede aplicar a todos los pisos ni el valor del spot a todas las monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> sr ulisses, agradezco su comentario y me parece bastante acertado.
> 
> Mire, eso de que en este momento no se puede comprar plata amonedada más barata que en las monedas de 12 es muy relativo. Evidentemente hay que comprarsela a quien se la hay que comprar, esto es, a quién ya ha hecho los beneficios que quería y ahora esta vendiendo al doble de precio las onzas que compró hace 2, 3 4 o 20 años, y si las vende es porque hay mercado. Ese señor que ahora vende, hace 5 años asumió un riesgo comprando bullion internacional cuyo precio depende de la cotización del metal y a día de hoy obtiene rentabilidades del 50, 70 u 80% dependiendo de como haya comprado y de como esté vendiendo. Otra persona que en la misma fecha decidió _invertir_ la misma cantidad de dinero en monedas de 12 hoy se la compran por 12. Eso si, tiene todo su dinerito en plata y con liquidez inmediata. ¿Que pasará en el futuro? Pues no lo se ni me atrevo a vaticinarlo, no soy nadie supongo. Cada uno que vea lo que quiere hacer, no hay decisión mala, hay un contexto mal previsto.



Que el bullion internacional era lo interesante hace 1-2 años ya lo dijimos profusamente. Si realmente es pompero como pretende ser, al menos lea los hilos antiguos si lo que pretende es venir a darnos lecciones. 

En ese momento dijimos por activa y por pasiva que lo interesante era el bullion internacional (maples eagles, filarmonicas) y no los pakillos como pretendía su alter ego TioGilito888. Se generaron múltiples discusiones, tuve que aguantar insultos y descalificaciones de los vendepakillos, y al final se reveló que ellos habían estado vendiendo pakillos para comprar bullion internacional. 

En ese momento las monedas de 12 euros NO ERAN INTERESANTES como inversión en plata pues en plata valían 4-6 euros. Salvo una excepción: Para la gente que tenía y quería tener dinero en bancolchón. A esos les recomendamos cambiarlos por monedas de 12 euros para que además de tener el valor facial tuviesen algo de plata. De ello muchos están muy contentos y agradecidos hoy: Pudieron en ese momento comprar cajas enteras de 500 monedas sin ninguna restricción y de forma anónima.

Pero ahora, las tornas han cambiado. Con el valor en plata de prácticamente el spot, las monedas e 12 euros son muchísimo más interesantes que el bullion internacional. Ofende a la inteligencia que intente rebatir esto. Lo hemos demostrado mil veces. en los últimos posts Davitin lo ha explicado claramente. Ulisses también. Como bien dice Ulisses, NADIE en su sano juicio comprará bullion internacional pudiendo comprar monedas de 12 euros 



Platón dijo:


> Para sacar precio todo depende de la cantidad de la que estemos hablando, de los contactos que tenga cada cual, de que sepas que no te meten gato por liebre (un mínimo de instrumental técnico es básico antes de comprar cualquier cosa), y sobre todo de los riesgos que queramos asumir. Si lo consideramos una inversión, cada uno puede tolerar más o menos riesgo en su adquisición. Si una persona quiere riesgo 0, pues a las de 12 o las de 20, aunque necesite más estampitas para la misma plata.
> Lo que esta claro es que la seguridad se paga y tiene un precio. A mas riesgo mayor probabilidad de perder, pero también de ganar. Si quieres asumir más riesgo ya es cosa tuya, si quieres disminuir el riesgo pactando (vete tu a fiar de los pactos hoy en día) suelos o lo que te venga en gana, pues lo haces.
> 
> Yo no digo que compre ni que deje de comprar, ni que una cosa sea mejor que la otra. Son diferentes. Si esperas una plata a 80 o 100 en unos años, no se debería tener miedo a comprar ninguna de las dos cosas. Si piensas que puede bajar, a las de 12, tienes plata y no pierdes nada. No hay más, conservadores y valientes. Los valientes se pueden cubrir de gloria o acabar en la bancarrota. Los conservadores se mantendrán más o menos donde están ahora. Esto ya es cuestión de que cada uno decida en que barco se sube.
> ...




No hay que confundir "valentía" con "estupidez". Sería estúpido comprar bullion internacional a un mayor precio del gramo de la plata, con IVA, sin seguro de recompra fijo, y sin lugar de recompra a precio correcto en España. El que recomiende ahora mismo comprar bullion internacional está manipulando. Y cualquiera con dos dedos de frente le ve claramente.

Para más prueba, basta ver la cantidad de pomperos desesperados por vender onzas de plata en el hilo de compra-venta (¿será para comprar karlillos?), y que nadie, de momento, quiera vender sus karlillos (en el hilo de bid-ask hay ofertas a más de 12 euros).

Finalmente comprar bullion internacional con un 20% de overspot para tener que venderlo a fundiciones es de ineptos financieros. 

¿Usted piensa de otra manera por dogma de fe? Pues me parece perfecto, pero no intente convencer al personal que lo blanco es negro y viceversa. 


Suyo atentísimo, Monster.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

Que si Sr Monster, que todas las posturas son validas. ¿Dónde está el problema?

Mire aquí todos somos mayorcitos y somos los únicos responsables de que tipo de plata compramos, con con pros y con que contras, y las opiniones de otros son eso, de otros. Los actos (comprar) son únicos e intransferibles.

A pesar de las bondades de los karlillos, el bullion se sigue comprando y vendiendo, y si sabe hacerlo lo puede encontrar más barato que el gramo de plata del BdE también, eso sí, asumiendo el riesgo de que si baja la plata pierdes dinero. Pero esto es así ahora y lo era hace 2 años, salvo que entonces que bajara más la plata era complicado.

El tiempo dará o quitará razones, y si cualquier forero es capaz de sacar un 40% de beneficio vendiendo karlillos yo me quitaré el sombrero. Si algunos lo que pretenden es tener una red de poseedores de karlillos para actuar de intermediarios a la hora de fundirlos, pues perfecto también, ganan todos, pero especialmente ganarán los intermediarios. El hilo bid-ask es una herramienta logística perfecta, le felicito por la agilidad que usted tuvo en crearla. Ya tiene un sitio donde comprar para revender.

Fundir bullion es de ineptos, pero de ineptos totales. En bullion pagas algo más que la plata, valen más vivos que muertos, y fundirlo es perder dinero porque ese jamas ha sido su objetivo. Tampoco lo era el de los karlillos, pero eso es lo que le espera ya que en cuanto su valor en la plata supere significativamente el facial, valen más muertos que vivos, y mejor fundir no sea que baje la plata y solo recuperemos el facial. Esto es lo que piensa un ultra-conservador y así pasará. Pero convendrá conmigo en que no todo el que ha comprado los karlillos tendrá los contactos necesarios para ganar dinero vendiendo la plata que contiene (ya sea a una fundición o a un compro oro-plata).

Joer, yo he dicho las bondades de las monedas de 12 y le he dicho también sus inconvenientes. Ahora usted sopese lo que quiera y actúe en consecuencia, que supongo que es lo que hace, pero deje que todo el mundo exprese su opinión de forma libre, a no ser que se crea usted que tiene toda la verdad en su poder.

Saludos


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

ahhh y por cierto he leído muchos hilos anteriores, y tiogilitto fue el primero que dijo en el hilo de monedas de 12 que era mejor salirse de éstas (al menos en parte, ya que representaban un seguro) para comprar bullion internacional...por poco más de 12 euros.

No se vaya usted de listo. Esto está escrito y cualquiera puede leerlo en el hilo original.

Sin más no tengo nada que discutir con usted, que mi vida no me la gano intentando convencer a nadie de los metales que tiene que comprar o dejar de comprar.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero ahora, las tornas han cambiado. Con el valor en plata de prácticamente el spot, las monedas e 12 euros son muchísimo más interesantes que el bullion internacional. Ofende a la inteligencia que intente rebatir esto. Lo hemos demostrado mil veces. en los últimos posts Davitin lo ha explicado claramente. Ulisses también.



Mire el sr Davitin cree que en un comprametales le darán el spot o ligeramente por debajo.

Ya vemos como la plata se paga a 25 centimos.

Pero no se preocupen, cuando los karlillos valgan 18 los comprará todos monster, que tiene liquidez, y como además de la plata paga el put del facial, se da con un canto en los dientes si puede comprar karlillo por miles...total por mucho que baje la plata solo perderá 6 euros por moneda


----------



## C.J. (11 Dic 2010)

Buillonistas al ataque. !Cuanto daño os están haciendo los karlillos!


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Que si Sr Monster, que todas las posturas son validas. ¿Dónde está el problema?
> 
> Mire aquí todos somos mayorcitos y somos los únicos responsables de que tipo de plata compramos, con con pros y con que contras, y las opiniones de otros son eso, de otros. Los actos (comprar) son únicos e intransferibles.
> 
> ...



Dejate de rollos, cansino, y no intentes liar a la gente con tu palabreria.

Sabes lo que opino? opino que los que estais hasta arriba de monedas sin valor facial estais literalmente cagados.

Sabeis perfectamente que mientras hayan carlillos, vuestras monedas SE QUEDAN SIN MERCADO.

Asi de claro...como puede competir tu moneda con la mia, cuando la mia lleva un seguro de recompra incorporado y ademas su valor en plata ya es igual a su valor facial (con tendencia evidentemente al alza)?

Crees que alguien va a arriesgarse a comprartela a ti, sin garantias de recuperar parte del dinero invertido, y con posibilidades de comerse un owned si la plata baja, teniendo la posibilidad de comprarme a mi los carlillos con seguro de recompra?

Contactos? de que contactos hablas? mira, cuando las quiera vender ya me ocupare de encontrar compradores por ebay o en cualquier foro de internet, y las revendere por 4 o 5 euros mas de lo que me costaron a mi, luego, si el comprador las vende para fundicion y se saca el doble o lo que sea chapeau por el, me da igual, yo habre sacado lo mio.

Lo que yo te diga, se os cierra el mercado por unos cuantos años, chavales.

Se te ve el plumero cuando recalcas que los carlillos no son para ganar dinero con ellos, pero claro, laas que tu tienes si que son para ganar dinero...explicame por que unas monedas con mejores caracteristicas no son negocio, y lsin embargo otras con peores caracteristicas si lo son.

Ale, que usted desinforme bien.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

sin comentarios...lo bueno de esto es que se va a ver el mercado que realmente tienen los karlillos...

oye y para mi personalmente mejor que nadie compre bullion...a menor demanda menor precio y algunos todavía estamos para comprar bullion además de los karlillos que tenemos en el bancolchón...es lo que tiene diversificar y llegar con cierto retraso a este mundo, más que nada por cuestiones de edad...que aquí no todos peinamos canas ni se nos ve el cartón...aunque ya llegará ese día ya...

venga saludillos


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> sin comentarios...lo bueno de esto es que se va a ver el mercado que realmente tienen los karlillos...
> 
> oye y para mi personalmente mejor que nadie compre bullion...a menor demanda menor precio y algunos todavía estamos para comprar bullion además de los karlillos que tenemos en el bancolchón...es lo que tiene diversificar y llegar con cierto retraso a este mundo, más que nada por cuestiones de edad...que aquí no todos peinamos canas ni se nos ve el cartón...aunque ya llegará ese día ya...
> 
> venga saludillos



Ah, ya, sin comentarios...que bien eh?


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

ay ay ay señor davitin...pasese usted por el comprooro a hacer su negocio, ya vemos su concepto de negocio...
y oyga, no hace falta que siga poniendo las fotos de las tías esas, algunos no necesitamos reafirmar nuestra virilidad y es de bastante mal gusto en un foro de caballeros.

que si, lo que usted quiera, a mi tener un stock de karlillos me parece bien, yo mismo lo tengo... pero creo que puedo opinar acerca de lo que me parece un producto y otro, y si usted tiene suficiente personalidad elige el que le parece más conveniente, otra cosa es que seas un patán que acude a foros buscando a _padres _ o entes superiores que lo aconsejen acerca de que tiene que comprar...

joer que ya basta que aquí nadie tiene cuatro años para hacer lo que quiera...¿quereis carlillos? hay los teneis. ¿Quereis bullion? ahí los teneis. Comprad lo que os dé la gana y el tiempo os dirá si habeis hecho bien, regular o mal, pero dejad ya de dar la chapa con que los bullionistas odian a los karlillos, ya que son dos cosas diferentes y que nunca competirán en el mismo mercado.


----------



## Germain (11 Dic 2010)

Jojojojo Davitín, qué macarra eres. No serás de la Fuensanta? :XX: La verdad es que se agradece que entre aire fresco en estos hilos.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> SE QUEDAN SIN MERCADO.
> 
> cuando las quiera vender ya me ocupare de encontrar compradores por ebay o en cualquier foro de internet,



Mire lo tiene facil...solo tiene que ver usted como acaban las subastas en ebay...a ver cuanto se paga por un karlillos y cuanto por una eagle o un panda...actualmente están bastante parejos por que por menos del facial evidentemente es dificil que acaben (pero casos haylos)

Sin embargo, con una plata muy potente como se prevé, lo que hace fuerte para el refugio a los Karlillos (el facial), lo hace a la vez debil...en este caso el suelo y el techo no se separarán mucho, si no al tiempo...en cuanto al bullion, el techo se lo marcará el spot. Pero repito, que yo no le digo lo que usted debe comprar, y ojala como usted dice yo estuviese cargado, porque lo que sobra es mercado se lo puedo asegurar y usted lo puede ver en el nombrado ebay como estan acabando las onzas...y si yo las tuviera ahora tampoco las vendería, se podrán vender mas caras sin duda.

Y si usted quiere comprar plata para fundir, casi mejor que recoja cuberterías, que le saldrá más barato...y se ahorrará el repugnante gesto de comprar una moneda para fundirla, arrojando a la basura el valor que de por si tiene toda acuñación...ya sea bullion u otra..


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Que si Sr Monster, que todas las posturas son validas. ¿Dónde está el problema?



No hay ningún problema. Algunas posturas vienen argumentadas y otras son actos de fe. Para serte sincero, creo que todo el mundo se da cuenta de la opinión interesada que viertes.



Platón dijo:


> Mire aquí todos somos mayorcitos y somos los únicos responsables de que tipo de plata compramos, con con pros y con que contras, y las opiniones de otros son eso, de otros. Los actos (comprar) son únicos e intransferibles.
> 
> A pesar de las bondades de los karlillos, el bullion se sigue comprando y vendiendo, y si sabe hacerlo lo puede encontrar más barato que el gramo de plata del BdE también, eso sí, asumiendo el riesgo de que si baja la plata pierdes dinero. Pero esto es así ahora y lo era hace 2 años, salvo que entonces que bajara más la plata era complicado.




Para que el gramo de plata de bullion sea más barato que el gramo de plata de karlillos, la onza bullion debería estar por debajo de 22,42€, y aún así estaría cara. 

En efecto, con los karlillos uno recibe gratis un put en la plata a 12€. Además es un put sin plazo en principio. Se puede evaluar el valor de un tal seguro. Sin lugar a dudas vale por lo menos 1 euro por moneda. 

Teniendo en cuenta esto, para ser interesantes, las onzas bullion tendrían que poderse conseguir por menos de* 20,50€.*

Luego resulta mucho más interesante irlas a vender al extranjero. En definitiva, te pese lo que te pese, el mercado de onzas bullion en España está muerto por bastante tiempo.




Platón dijo:


> El tiempo dará o quitará razones, y si cualquier forero es capaz de sacar un 40% de beneficio vendiendo karlillos yo me quitaré el sombrero. Si algunos lo que pretenden es tener una red de poseedores de karlillos para actuar de intermediarios a la hora de fundirlos, pues perfecto también, ganan todos, pero especialmente ganarán los intermediarios. El hilo bid-ask es una herramienta logística perfecta, le felicito por la agilidad que usted tuvo en crearla. Ya tiene un sitio donde comprar para revender.



Ya te dije que se te caerían los huevos. El sombrero puedes dejártelo en su sitio.



Platón dijo:


> Fundir bullion es de ineptos, pero de ineptos totales. En bullion pagas algo más que la plata, valen más vivos que muertos, y fundirlo es perder dinero porque ese jamas ha sido su objetivo. Tampoco lo era el de los karlillos, pero eso es lo que le espera ya que en cuanto su valor en la plata supere significativamente el facial, valen más muertos que vivos, y mejor fundir no sea que baje la plata y solo recuperemos el facial. Esto es lo que piensa un ultra-conservador y así pasará. Pero convendrá conmigo en que no todo el que ha comprado los karlillos tendrá los contactos necesarios para ganar dinero vendiendo la plata que contiene (ya sea a una fundición o a un compro oro-plata).




No sé porque insistes en la falacia. ¿Me estás diciendo que en España tienen más posibilidades de acabar en fundición los karlillos (moneda con seguro) que las onzas bullion? Al tiempo.




Platón dijo:


> Joer, yo he dicho las bondades de las monedas de 12 y le he dicho también sus inconvenientes. Ahora usted sopese lo que quiera y actúe en consecuencia, que supongo que es lo que hace, pero deje que todo el mundo exprese su opinión de forma libre, a no ser que se crea usted que tiene toda la verdad en su poder.
> 
> Saludos



Aquí todo el mundo expresa su opinión libremente. Sin embargo a todas luces hay algunas opiniones interesadas y desinformadoras. Está en nuestro derecho decirlo. Así lo hacemos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> ahhh y por cierto he leído muchos hilos anteriores, y tiogilitto fue el primero que dijo en el hilo de monedas de 12 que era mejor salirse de éstas (al menos en parte, ya que representaban un seguro) para comprar bullion internacional...por poco más de 12 euros.



Para comprar bullion internacional sólo repitió lo que yo dije muchos meses antes cuando intentaba convencer al personal de las "bondades" de los pakillos. 

Déjate de hacer teatro ridículo. Todos sabemos que eres TioGilito888. Tú estilo es inconfundible. No nos tomes por idiotas. ¿QUé le ha pasado a tu otro multinick "fantasmón"? ¿No te da el tiempo para tanto multinick? 



Platón dijo:


> No se vaya usted de listo. Esto está escrito y cualquiera puede leerlo en el hilo original.
> 
> Sin más no tengo nada que discutir con usted, que mi vida no me la gano intentando convencer a nadie de los metales que tiene que comprar o dejar de comprar.



Pues nadie lo diría...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Mire el sr Davitin cree que en un comprametales le darán el spot o ligeramente por debajo.
> 
> Ya vemos como la plata se paga a 25 centimos.
> 
> Pero no se preocupen, cuando los karlillos valgan 18 los comprará todos monster, que tiene liquidez, y como además de la plata paga el put del facial, se da con un canto en los dientes si puede comprar karlillo por miles...total por mucho que baje la plata solo perderá 6 euros por moneda



Tranuilo que en ya tenemos fundidores que nos compren la plata al mejor precio. Otra cosa es que nos interese vendérsela. Muchas gracias por preocuparte por nosotros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> sin comentarios...lo bueno de esto es que se va a ver el mercado que realmente tienen los karlillos...
> 
> oye y para mi personalmente mejor que nadie compre bullion...a menor demanda menor precio y algunos todavía estamos para comprar bullion además de los karlillos que tenemos en el bancolchón...es lo que tiene diversificar y llegar con cierto retraso a este mundo, más que nada por cuestiones de edad...que aquí no todos peinamos canas ni se nos ve el cartón...aunque ya llegará ese día ya...
> 
> venga saludillos




¿A cuanto pagas las onzas bullion prenda? ¿No te intersa cambiar karlillos por bullion? ¿A cuanto el cambio? 

Como dicen los americanos: Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> joer que ya basta que aquí nadie tiene cuatro años para hacer lo que quiera...¿quereis carlillos? hay los teneis. ¿Quereis bullion? ahí los teneis. Comprad lo que os dé la gana y el tiempo os dirá si habeis hecho bien, regular o mal, pero dejad ya de dar la chapa con que los bullionistas odian a los karlillos, ya que son dos cosas diferentes y que nunca competirán en el mismo mercado.



No, no competirán en el mismo mercado. En España por mucho tiempo los karlillos (y luego los futbitos si la plata sube más) se van a comer el mercado de bullion. El producto superior (con seguro) se impone al producto inferior. Es la ley del mercado. ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Mire lo tiene facil...solo tiene que ver usted como acaban las subastas en ebay...a ver cuanto se paga por un karlillos y cuanto por una eagle o un panda...actualmente están bastante parejos por que por menos del facial evidentemente es dificil que acaben (pero casos haylos)



Otro falsísimo argumento. Evidentemente las subastas en Ebay de karlillos no van a subir mucho cuando se pueden encontrar aún por el facial. Ya veremos cuando no se pueda.



Platón dijo:


> Sin embargo, con una plata muy potente como se prevé, lo que hace fuerte para el refugio a los Karlillos (el facial), lo hace a la vez debil...en este caso el suelo y el techo no se separarán mucho, si no al tiempo...en cuanto al bullion, el techo se lo marcará el spot.



Otro error de bulto. En cuanto el spot ponga el precio en plata del karlillos cercano a 18 euros, entonces vendrán los futbitos a tomar el relevo. Lo dicho. Los vendedores de bullion estáis jodidos por bastante tiempo. ::

Más allá, y si no se acuñan más monedas con valor facial, el spot marcará el bullion y los karlillos.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

En cuanto a como compro yo las onzas, pues no le tengo que dar explicaciones y no se las voy a dar, pero con esos números que usted me hace resulta más que lógico que se dedique a comprar chapas, al menos así no perderá. Y si el mercado está muerto, pues mejor para el que quiera comprar bullion (del añejo claro), podrá sacar mejores precios. Quien quiera puede seguir perdiendo el tiempo con las chapas.

Sigo sin ver donde está el problema en que yo diga lo que pienso, más allá en que algún f*sc*st* quiera callar todas las voces que no lo alaban. 

Yo no soy nadie para dar consejos de donde poner su dinero (no como otros, que en un foro se van de importantes y de papás de la gente como si le fueran a revelar el secreto para triunfar y salvarse de ese madmax sobre el que apoyan toda su vida). 

Mire no me importa lo que haga la gente. No paro de repetir que los karlillos son una muy buena opción, pero con sus límites. Parece usted un poco duro de mollera porque se queda con lo que le interesa.

Hagan ustedes lo que quieran de verdad, pero no intenten imponer que es lo que hay que hacer y lo que es de estúpidos. No hay verdades absolutas, y a mí no me va a hacer usted comulgar con ruedas de molino por muy pesado que se ponga o por mucho que se atreva a afirmar que los karlillos tienen poder liberatorio, cuando estoy seguro de que lo sabe pero así le va bien el hilo, acusando de multinick y con una panda de palmeros adorandole...No para de retratarse, pero supongo que eso es lo que se espera del animador del foro.

Pues nada señor Monster, esos son sus argumentos que respeto pero no comparto. No me ataque más, ignore mis comentarios y como yo a usted no le pido dinero alguno, pues nada, no es mi padre para darme lecciones de que debo y que no debo comprar. Yo no me meto en sus cosas, y usted tampoco en las mías. 

Y hasta aquí llega mi discusión con usted y todo lo que tengo que decirle durante el resto de mi vida; le deseo mucha suerte, aunque se que no la va a necesitar, está usted bien cubierto, no como la mayoría de pobres diablos que le hacen caso. Eso es lo triste.

Venga RIP.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Dic 2010)

ladran, luego cabalgamos :rolleye:

Por cierto, ¿cómo veis mejor almacenar los karlillos? las ristras de plástico originales son un poco aparatosas y ocupan demasiado espacio para la candidad de monedas que guardan, aparte de que tener las monedas en contacto permanente con el plástico puede ser hasta peligroso. Creo que lo mejor será buscar tubos de plástico, ¿alguna sugerencia?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> En cuanto a como compro yo las onzas, pues no le tengo que dar explicaciones y no se las voy a dar, pero con esos números que usted me hace resulta más que lógico que se dedique a comprar chapas, al menos así no perderá. Y si el mercado está muerto, pues mejor para el que quiera comprar bullion (del añejo claro), podrá sacar mejores precios. Quien quiera puede seguir perdiendo el tiempo con las chapas.
> 
> Sigo sin ver donde está el problema en que yo diga lo que pienso, más allá en que algún f*sc*st* quiera callar todas las voces que no lo alaban.
> 
> ...



Lamento que pienses así. Creo que nadie te ha impedido exponer tu opinión, así que los insultos de "f*sc*st*" te los guardas. La gente es suficientemente mayor para valorar los argumentos de unos y otros y decidir por sí solitos lo que hacen. Te deseo que te vaya bonito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ladran, luego cabalgamos :rolleye:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo veis mejor almacenar los karlillos? las ristras de plástico originales son un poco aparatosas y ocupan demasiado espacio para la candidad de monedas que guardan, aparte de que tener las monedas en contacto permanente con el plástico puede ser hasta peligroso. Creo que lo mejor será buscar tubos de plástico, ¿alguna sugerencia?.



Exacto. Es algo que iba a plantear. A ver quien sabe de tubos de plástico que tengan la buena talla para los karlillos y puedan cerrarse herméticamente. 

Para los napoleones, los tubos de lacasitos :XX: son perfectos y caben casi 100 en cada tubo (!)


----------



## DrJ (11 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ladran, luego cabalgamos :rolleye:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo veis mejor almacenar los karlillos? las ristras de plástico originales son un poco aparatosas y ocupan demasiado espacio para la candidad de monedas que guardan, aparte de que tener las monedas en contacto permanente con el plástico puede ser hasta peligroso. Creo que lo mejor será buscar tubos de plástico, ¿alguna sugerencia?.



Yo no gastaría tiempo ni dinero en eso pues no creo que nunca tengan valor numismático. Doy por echo que se pagaran igual en estado SC que en EBC. Esto es , dependiendo de como vayan las cosas : o bien su peso en plata o sino los 12 €.

Apurando mucho puedes poner en capsulas individuales una pequeña muestra de cada año por si las quieres coleccionar o vender a algún coleccionista despistado que no las comprara a facial.

Salu2


----------



## lcdbop (11 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> .......
> 
> Además, la compra de bullion internacional es, como poco, un 18% más cara al tener que *exigir factura* al vendedor.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué dices que "tenemos que exigir factura al vendedor"?
¿Pactar con el vendedor la recompra? Esto no me ha quedado claro, si compras, por ejemplo, en eurogold o munters no necesitas pactar ¿o sí? ¿no puede cualquiera ir y vender monedas en esos sitios sin haberlas comprado allí?
Gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Dic 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Yo no gastaría tiempo ni dinero en eso pues no creo que nunca tengan valor numismático. Doy por echo que se pagaran igual en estado SC que en EBC. Esto es , dependiendo de como vayan las cosas : o bien su peso en plata o sino los 12 €.
> 
> Apurando mucho puedes poner en capsulas individuales una pequeña muestra de cada año por si las quieres coleccionar o vender a algún coleccionista despistado que no las comprara a facial.
> 
> Salu2



No lo digo tanto por la calidad de la conservación sino por practicidad, que ocupen el menor espacio y sean fácilmente transportables. Una opción un poco cutre sería guardarlos en por ejemplo en tapers(incluso hay algunos en los que puede hacerse el vacio), pero creo que los tubos serían lo ideal...


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

Sin animo de citar al innombrable...Dios me libre de llamarle f*sc*st* a algún forero, en todo caso lo haría por privado.
_Sigo sin ver donde está el problema en que yo diga lo que pienso, más allá en que algún f*sc*st* quiera callar todas las voces que no lo alaban._

¿Acaso aludo a alguien? Fascista es alguien excesivamente autoritario (DRAE), que desea aniquilar a los que piensan diferente, no permitiendo su expresión. Si alguien se siente ofendido será porque le han hecho creer que esto es un régimen donde no puede haber disidentes.

En cuanto a los ladridos, ahora falta dar respuesta a lo más importante, hacia donde se cabalga y quienes son los perros que tanto ladran.

Pasando ya a cosas interesantes...¿Que ha sido de los que los ibais a envasar al vacío como los chorizos? Prometisteis imágenes.

*Yo que tengo varias decenas de decenas de karlillos*, para que vean que los considero la peste negra...ya había pensado en eso, pero tubos herméticos de 33mm es complicado...
yo las que tengo circuladas las he embalado apiladas, primero papel y después cinta de embalar hasta tenerlo todo plastificado, haciendo todo el proceso en el ambiente mas seco posible.

Saludos


----------



## Ulisses (11 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que "tenemos que exigir factura al vendedor"?
> ¿Pactar con el vendedor la recompra? Esto no me ha quedado claro, si compras, por ejemplo, en eurogold o munters no necesitas pactar ¿o sí? ¿no puede cualquiera ir y vender monedas en esos sitios sin haberlas comprado allí?
> Gracias



Cuando alguien te vende un producto que es susceptible de falsificación conviene exigir factura o, en su defecto un contrato privado, si el vendedor no es una sociedad mercantil.

Aquí, en este foro, se ha insistido mucho y de forma continuada en no aceptar productos de foreros que ponen a la venta sus monedas sin ningún tipo de garantía y de forma anónima. Me refería a eso. 



Se trataba de comparar la seguridad de las monedas de 12 euros, (cambiadas en el Banco de España o en una entidad financiera privada) con la adquisición de bullion internacional a foreros "pomperos" de forma anónima. Es decir, gente que pretende veder un krugerrand en el foro con cuatro mensajes y sin ninguna referencia. El riesgo, indudablemente, es bastante alto.

Sin perjuicio de lo anterior he de admitir que yo mismo he comprado monedas bullion a foreros, de forma anónima y sin factura. Incluso con un compromiso de recompra. Desde hace tiempo no me han defraudado y las referencias que tengo de otros clientes han sido positivas.

Evidentemente, se puede vender las monedas bullion de oro o plata a empresas especializadas en España y en Europa. Pero el precio de recompra no tiene una clausula suelo o "put", como lo denomina monster, sino que está referenciado al spot (precio al contado) de ese momento.

Si se compra y se vende instantáneamente a una empresa se pierde dinero. No soy financiero pero creo que eso en la jerga se denomina spread. Pues bien, ese margen de pérdida no existe con las monedas de 12 euros. Siempre te van a pagar lo mismo que te costaron.

Espero haberme explicado esta vez con suficiente claridad.


----------



## lcdbop (11 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Cuando alguien te vende un producto que es susceptible de *falsificación conviene exigir factura* o, en su defecto un contrato privado, si el vendedor no es una sociedad mercantil.
> 
> Aquí, en este foro, se ha insistido mucho y de forma continuada en no aceptar productos de foreros que ponen a la venta sus monedas sin ningún tipo de garantía y de forma anónima. Me refería a eso.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación.
Para evitar que "cuelen" una moneda falsa, ¿no sería suficiente con una balanza y un pie de rey digital conociendo las características de la moneda en cuestión?
Si pides una factura también tendrás que dar los datos (pérdida de anonimato) y nada impide que el comprador cambie la moneda por otra del mismo tipo (aquí ya sería cuestión de que se cubriera el vendedor).
¿Realmente se suele pedir un precio de recompra? de ser así el precio será mayor, pero tampoco le veo mucho sentido a pedir recompra, si uno "invierte" es con riesgo, si uno se "asegura" es para no perder (monedas 12€).
Saludos


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> si uno "invierte" es con riesgo, si uno se "asegura" es para no perder (monedas 12€)



Amén.

Gracias también a Ulisses, la explicación es muy buena.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación.
> Para evitar que "cuelen" una moneda falsa, ¿no sería suficiente con una balanza y un pie de rey digital conociendo las características de la moneda en cuestión?
> Si pides una factura también tendrás que dar los datos (pérdida de anonimato) y nada impide que el comprador cambie la moneda por otra del mismo tipo (aquí ya sería cuestión de que se cubriera el vendedor).
> ¿Realmente se suele pedir un precio de recompra? de ser así el precio será mayor, pero tampoco le veo mucho sentido a pedir recompra, si uno "invierte" es con riesgo, si uno se "asegura" es para no perder (monedas 12€).
> Saludos



Bueno, la verdad, es que tiene usted razón. La primera vez que compré una moneda a un ilustre forero quedamos en un café del centro de Madrid. Ya lo posteé hace tiempo. No había pipas ni katanas ni nunchakos, (como algunos aseguraban) pero me presenté con una basculita y un pie de rey digital. A cada poco, me lo recuerda con cierta sorna...

Y sí, se comprometió a recomprármela en función del spot.


----------



## lcdbop (11 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad, es que tiene usted razón. La primera vez que compré una moneda a un ilustre forero quedamos en un café del centro de Madrid. Ya lo posteé hace tiempo. No había pipas ni katanas ni nunchakos, (como algunos aseguraban) pero me presenté con una basculita y un pie de rey digital. A cada poco, me lo recuerda con cierta sorna...
> 
> Y sí, se comprometió a recomprármela en función del spot.



Gracias una vez más.
Yo acabo de pedir la báscula y el pie de rey, los testearé con monedas de 12€ de momento 
La verdad es que viene bien conocer a gente que pueda comprar-vender monedas a precio del spot (o similar) para poder tener liquidez en un momento dado.


----------



## Platón (11 Dic 2010)

Pa tener liquidez inmediata viene bien contar con un colchón moderado de moneditas de 12 euros, que te las cogen en cualquier banco o sino en el BdE. Además tal y como esta la plata tienen muy buen precio.

Las de 20 también valen, aunque no sé por qué son bastante más caras

Y después dicen que los amantes de bullion internacional odiamos los karlillos...pero si son lo mejor para salvarnos el culo en un momento dado que necesitamos estampitas!!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Sin animo de citar al innombrable...Dios me libre de llamarle f*sc*st* a algún forero, en todo caso lo haría por privado.
> _Sigo sin ver donde está el problema en que yo diga lo que pienso, más allá en que algún f*sc*st* quiera callar todas las voces que no lo alaban._
> 
> ¿Acaso aludo a alguien? Fascista es alguien excesivamente autoritario (DRAE), que desea aniquilar a los que piensan diferente, no permitiendo su expresión. Si alguien se siente ofendido será porque le han hecho creer que esto es un régimen donde no puede haber disidentes.
> ...



¿Cómo guardas las no circuladas, las "compradas" en su paquete original? El embalaje artesanal que aplicas tiene el problema de que es permeable, no es que vaya a ocultar las monedas en la cisterna pero nunca se sabe lo que pueda pasar...


----------



## tiotoni (12 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ladran, luego cabalgamos :rolleye:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo veis mejor almacenar los karlillos? las ristras de plástico originales son un poco aparatosas y ocupan demasiado espacio para la candidad de monedas que guardan, aparte de que tener las monedas en contacto permanente con el plástico puede ser hasta peligroso. Creo que lo mejor será buscar tubos de plástico, ¿alguna sugerencia?.



Hola, sigo este foro desde hace mucho tiempo, pero por fin me presento e intentare aportar algo.
Para guardarlas puedes hacerlo en tubo de pvc de 40, el tipico que se usa en casa para los desagues, puedes comprarlo en cualquier tienda de fontaneria y los puedes cortar a la medida que quieras, hay tapones para cerrar los extremos.
Un saludo.


----------



## lcdbop (12 Dic 2010)

tiotoni dijo:


> Hola, sigo este foro desde hace mucho tiempo, pero por fin me presento e intentare aportar algo.
> Para guardarlas puedes hacerlo en tubo de pvc de 40, el tipico que se usa en casa para los desagues, puedes comprarlo en cualquier tienda de fontaneria y los puedes cortar a la medida que quieras, hay tapones para cerrar los extremos.
> Un saludo.



Bienvenido tiotoni.
He leido por algunas webs que el pvc puede dañar las monedas de plata (parece ser que la plata reacciona con casi todo, al contrario que el oro), que en vez de pvc los envases deben de ser de pet. ¿conoces algún tubo de pet? lo único que se me viene a la cabeza son las botellas de agua.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2010)

Pasa algo si se guardan en una caja de madera?


----------



## Platón (12 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Cómo guardas las no circuladas, las "compradas" en su paquete original? El embalaje artesanal que aplicas tiene el problema de que es permeable, no es que vaya a ocultar las monedas en la cisterna pero nunca se sabe lo que pueda pasar...



Yo he encapsulado una moneda de cada año, para tenerlas a modo de colección personal, por que al fin y al cabo aunque no puedan competir en diseño con otras, pues son las monedas de plata que acuña la fábrica de la moneda de mí país.

Las circuladas (sin plástico pero bien conservadas). Las he embalado en forma de columna, apiladas. Primero papel para evitar los destragos del pegamento.

Vale, y por último las que tengo en su plástico, el cual está integro (hay que revisar, que a veces viene roto o remendado con celo), las dejo así. Si hubiera forma de meterlas en un tubo hermético ajustadillo (de 40 como habeis dicho, aun quedan 7 mm de holgura, mucho aire ahí metido) las quitaría del plástico porque acaban amarilleando en el. No obstante, como son un seguro, tampoco me preocupa dejarlas en el plástico, que al final constituye una garantía más de que las he conseguido en el BdE, vienen en su _bolsita _ original etc, etc, ya que todo el mundo las recogerá de mejor agrado que si están sueltas.

Vale, y finalmente todas, a parte de en que estén envueltas, en un bote de vidrio hermético.

La plata reacciona con casi todo. Con el cloro del PVC, por lo tanto lo mejor es aislarla todo lo posible del propio aire y de la humedad. Lo del tubo de fontanería puede estar bien, sobretodo si se encuentra un poco más ajustado (34-35mm), las embalas primero para que no estén en contacto directo con el PCV y después al tubo. Lo ultimo sería sellar el tubo por ambos extremos. Se me ocurre, previa protección de las monedas con un cartón o similar, usar termoselladora o silicona.

Lo ideal sería encontrar un tubo ya diseñado para ser bastante hermético, facil de abrir y cerrar, como el que apunto algún forero como el de lacasitos, pero un tubo de polietilentereftalato de 33mm de diametro yo no lo encuentro...a ver si entre todos...

Saludos


----------



## hortera (12 Dic 2010)

soy novato,aviso..habeis visto lo que ponen de las monedas en la pagina 'portal oro', estos estan intentando engañar a la gente o que Diferencia entre onzas de plata para invertir ahorros - Preguntas sobre monedas y lingotes? - Foro PortalOro.com
y lo que van a hacer en alemania tambien lo habeis visto reducir el peso de la moneda alemana de 10 euros que es igualita que la española Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro


----------



## Platón (12 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> soy novato,aviso..habeis visto lo que ponen de las monedas en la pagina 'portal oro', estos estan intentando engañar a la gente o que Diferencia entre onzas de plata para invertir ahorros - Preguntas sobre monedas y lingotes? - Foro PortalOro.com
> y lo que van a hacer en alemania tambien lo habeis visto reducir el peso de la moneda alemana de 10 euros que es igualita que la española Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro



En cuanto al debate que plantean sobre la FNMT, uno no tiene ni idea y otro se hace el loco o realmente tampoco sabe muy bien de lo que esta hablando.
Mucha gente se ha acercado últimamente al mundo de la inversión en metales (sale mucho por la tele y tal), pero hay mucho desconocimiento acerca de él.

En cuanto a las alemanas lo malo no es que reduzcan el peso (aquí hemos subido el facial para el mismo peso), lo malo es que reduzcan la pureza, haciendo que baje su interés como moneda de inversión en relación a otras, que no siendo de inversión, tienen una pureza más que aceptable (pej, karlillos)


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> soy novato,aviso..habeis visto lo que ponen de las monedas en la pagina 'portal oro', estos estan intentando engañar a la gente o que Diferencia entre onzas de plata para invertir ahorros - Preguntas sobre monedas y lingotes? - Foro PortalOro.com
> y lo que van a hacer en alemania tambien lo habeis visto reducir el peso de la moneda alemana de 10 euros que es igualita que la española Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro



A día de hoy no existe ninguna opción en plata más rentable y segura que los karlillos.

Para el comprador de plata hace un año era momento de comprar bullion internacional, *pero ahora es el momento de comprar karlillos*.

Si la plata sigue subiendo los karlillos serán todavía más competitivos en precio y mucho más ventajoso invertir en ellos.

Si la plata pega un petardazo hacia abajo y se hunde siempre puedes vender tus karlillos sin haber perdido ni un céntimo de lo pagado y dedicar ese dinero a comprar oro o invertirlo en otras cosas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Bienvenido tiotoni.
> He leido por algunas webs que el pvc puede dañar las monedas de plata (parece ser que la plata reacciona con casi todo, al contrario que el oro), que en vez de pvc los envases deben de ser de pet. ¿conoces algún tubo de pet? lo único que se me viene a la cabeza son las botellas de agua.



Los tubos de bullion internacional son de PVC si no me equivoco...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> soy novato,aviso..habeis visto lo que ponen de las monedas en la pagina 'portal oro', estos estan intentando engañar a la gente o que Diferencia entre onzas de plata para invertir ahorros - Preguntas sobre monedas y lingotes? - Foro PortalOro.com
> y lo que van a hacer en alemania tambien lo habeis visto reducir el peso de la moneda alemana de 10 euros que es igualita que la española Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro



Los posts son de mayo. Entonces la plata estaba más baja y las monedas de 12 euros no eran tan interesantes.


----------



## Platón (12 Dic 2010)

El problema no está tanto en los tubos sino en la composición de las monedas y los metales que reaccionan con el cloro en cada caso.

Karlillo: ,925 plata --> 7,5% Cobre-- Cloruro cobre = verdoso
Bullion internacional: ,999 plata. Cloruro de plata = blanquecino tirando a doradito, en ocasiones incluso a algunos les parece que queda bonito.


----------



## vigobay (12 Dic 2010)

Pensando en Pompeya (será porque soy un pompero). ¿Sabe alguién si sería adecuado sumergir los Karlillos en una buena capa de ceniza aparte de mantenerlos en sus bolsas originales, en un tubo de PVC o una caja metálica precintada?. A priori me parece que estarían protegidas de la humedad, del calor y bien repartida la ceniza cubre cualquier hueco eliminando aire.

Por otro lado y aunque muchas veces son alarmistas os pego un link que hablan sobre la cantidad de derivados que van cortos en plata y oro que están pillados y que si sigue subiendo no les quedará otro remedio que soltar amarras haciendo entonces subir la plata como el Sputnik. En fin, aunque no ocurra si pienso en mi opinión que la plata no la veremos nunca más a precios 12 dólares la onza por lo que tener Karlillos como seguro por si baja lo veo accesorio a medio y largo plazo aunque si importante porque permiten tener liquidez inmediata. 

Link artículo de market oracle

No he oído hablar de ello últimamente pero si los Iraníes hacen de las suyas y hay conflicto en Oriente medio petroleo, plata y oro serán los más beneficiados y entonces esto ya no habrá quien lo pare. 

En fin, soy un metalero convencido aunque no únicamente de Karlillos con la suerte de que llevo leyendo este foro y otros desde hace dos años y eso me dió tiempo de hacer mejor los deberes. Finalmente he decidido registrarme porque me parece el momento de abrir los ojos a la gente y no estar sólo viendo los toros desde la barrera


----------



## Ulisses (12 Dic 2010)

Yo normalmente reutilizo plástico flexible para preservar las monedas. En concreto uso éste, que tiene el diámetro apropiado para los cincuentines pero le viene un poco grande a los karlillos. 

Quizás, en vuestro caso, seáis más afortunados y la medida que usáis se ajuste perfectamente a los Karlillos o incluso le quede apretada.


----------



## JMHelsinki (12 Dic 2010)

_Compren, que me los quitan de las manos!_


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> El problema no está tanto en los tubos sino en la composición de las monedas y los metales que reaccionan con el cloro en cada caso.
> 
> Karlillo: ,925 plata --> 7,5% Cobre-- Cloruro cobre = verdoso
> Bullion internacional: ,999 plata. Cloruro de plata = blanquecino tirando a doradito, en ocasiones incluso a algunos les parece que queda bonito.



Jajajaja...este tío es la caña!

Me recuerda los tiempos en que defendía la ley 800 de los pakillos...:XX:


No, no he visto ningún karlillo antiguo reverdecido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> _Compren, que me los quitan de las manos!_



Dices las monedas de 12 euros, aka karlillos ?

Siento decirle que no se compran...se descambian


----------



## JMHelsinki (12 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dices las monedas de 12 euros, aka karlillos ?
> 
> Siento decirle que no se compran...se descambian



Me caes bien, te doy un thanks!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> yo normalmente reutilizo plástico flexible para preservar las monedas. En concreto uso éste, que tiene el diámetro apropiado para los cincuentines pero le viene un poco grande a los karlillos.
> 
> Quizás, en vuestro caso, seáis más afortunados y la medida que usáis se ajuste perfectamente a los karlillos o incluso le quede apretada.



:8: :8: :8: :8:


----------



## Ulisses (12 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: :8:



Si, si. Ha leido usted bien. "Reutilizo". ¿Acaso no conoce las nuevas medidas de la inefable ministra de sanidad para procurar al estado un abultado ahorro farmacéutico?


----------



## lcdbop (12 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los tubos de bullion internacional son de PVC si no me equivoco...



No lo se, pero es lo que he leído por internet que puede reaccionar con el pvc.
Mirando en decathlon acabo de ver esto:
Bidón estanco 4 L En venta sobre Decathlon.com
¿es de pet?
Tal vez esta sea una buena opción para guardarlos, aunque habrá que poner algo entre las monedas. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Ulisses (12 Dic 2010)

vigobay dijo:


> Pensando en Pompeya (será porque soy un pompero). ¿Sabe alguién si sería adecuado sumergir los Karlillos en una buena capa de ceniza aparte de mantenerlos en sus bolsas originales, en un tubo de PVC o una caja metálica precintada?. A priori me parece que estarían protegidas de la humedad, del calor y bien repartida la ceniza cubre cualquier hueco eliminando aire.
> 
> Por otro lado y aunque muchas veces son alarmistas os pego un link que hablan sobre la cantidad de derivados que van cortos en plata y oro que están pillados y que si sigue subiendo no les quedará otro remedio que soltar amarras haciendo entonces subir la plata como el Sputnik. En fin, aunque no ocurra si pienso en mi opinión que la plata no la veremos nunca más a precios 12 dólares la onza por lo que tener Karlillos como seguro por si baja lo veo accesorio a medio y largo plazo aunque si importante porque permiten tener liquidez inmediata.
> 
> ...





Yo uso taperwares de esos que traen un embolo para envasar al vacío. Pero por aquí han comentado que hay unas envasadoras en el lidl que dan un resultado magnífico. De las típicas de envasar "chourizos".


----------



## TorNO (12 Dic 2010)

En los envases de plástico, se supone, que (en el propio envase) ha de venir reflejado el tipo de plástico con el que ha sido fabricado. 

Normalmente se indica con unas siglas (PP, PE, PET, PC, etc.)
o con un triángulo realizado con tres flechas en cuyo interior viene un número (cada número identifica a un tipo de plástico). 

En estos momentos no tengo ninguno tubo de monedas a mano pero si me decis que número o que siglas vienen podemos ver exactamente con que plastico los han fabricado.

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> No lo se, pero es lo que he leído por internet que puede reaccionar con el pvc.
> Mirando en decathlon acabo de ver esto:
> Bidón estanco 4 L En venta sobre Decathlon.com
> ¿es de pet?
> Tal vez esta sea una buena opción para guardarlos, aunque habrá que poner algo entre las monedas. ¿Qué os parece?




el bidon ese es la polla para meterlas, y enterrarlo aquellos que tienen un terrenito en la casa o en el campo.....


----------



## Platón (12 Dic 2010)

mucho gallego veo yo por aquí, ¿usted también sr Ulisses?

pues en el BdE de Coruña aun deben quedar algunos karlillos, hace días tenían, aunque puede que ya estén tiesos con tanto burbujista galego...

no voy a contestar a quien sigue dejando caer que soy tiogillito...pero está bien saber que hay metaleros por estas tierras...saludos!!!


----------



## Ulisses (12 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> mucho gallego veo yo por aquí, ¿usted también sr Ulisses?
> 
> pues en el BdE de Coruña aun deben quedar algunos karlillos, hace días tenían, aunque puede que ya estén tiesos con tanto burbujista galego...
> 
> no voy a contestar a quien sigue dejando caer que soy tiogillito...pero está bien saber que hay metaleros por estas tierras...saludos!!!



Dicen los argentinos que hay 7 clases de gallegos:

1.- Finos
2.- Entrefinos
3.- Marranos y
4.- Cochinos
5.- Los que ladran
6.- Los que muerden y
7.- Los que ni su puta madre los entiende.



¿Usted a qué clase pertenece? 



Y por qué cree usted que tio gilito no es gallego? 

Excusatia non petita.....ya sabe, usted que es jurista....


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> ay ay ay señor davitin...pasese usted por el comprooro a hacer su negocio, ya vemos su concepto de negocio...
> y oyga, no hace falta que siga poniendo las fotos de las tías esas, algunos no necesitamos reafirmar nuestra virilidad y es de bastante mal gusto en un foro de caballeros.
> 
> que si, lo que usted quiera, a mi tener un stock de karlillos me parece bien, yo mismo lo tengo... pero creo que puedo opinar acerca de lo que me parece un producto y otro, y si usted tiene suficiente personalidad elige el que le parece más conveniente, otra cosa es que seas un patán que acude a foros buscando a _padres _ o entes superiores que lo aconsejen acerca de que tiene que comprar...
> ...



Me encanta cuando la peña pierde la razon y empiezan con descalificativos personales para defender su postura.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> el bidon ese es la polla para meterlas, y enterrarlo aquellos que tienen un terrenito en la casa o en el campo.....



Aún nos falta dar con una solución efectiva que evite la detección de la plata con detectores de metales, aparte de lo comentado de cubrir con papel de aluminio el recipiente que podría ser una posible solución para confundir a los detectores.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (12 Dic 2010)

*LA GRAN ESTAFA *

Se debe decir no solamente que NO debemos restituir las deudas al sistema bancario, sino que el sistema bancario es nuestro deudor porque en el acto de la emision se realizò la gran estafa de haber expropriado y endeudado la colectividad apoyandose sobre un reflejo condicionado es decir en una costumbre de dar siempre un correspectivo para obtener dinero.
Alguien dirà que la "teoria" de la propiedad popular de la moneda es una utopia.
El problema no es si es una utopia, estabamos por ahogarnos hace dos años
La moneda es de propiedad del pueblo DESDE 1971 POR LO TANTO los bancos no tienen ningun derecho de credito.
Se podia aceptar un cierto credito de los bancos en el acto de la emision de moneda cuando la moneda estaba basada sobre la reserva porque el banco decia: la moneda es mia porque la reserva es mia" y proponia a la colectividad la moneda como titulo de credito representativo de la reserva.
Desde el 15 de agosto de 1971 el sistema de la reserva no existe. (Acuerdos de Bretton Woods)
Desde ese momento los bancos deben ser pagados como una tipografia, el credito que tienen los bancos es el de una tipografia.
Mientras el banco pretende la diferencia entre costo tipografico escritural y valor nomnal de la moneda y eso se llama estafa.
Esta estafa de dimensiones ya gigantescas y mundiales tiene que ser enfrentada, se necesita enfrentarla, requiere ser enfrentada, los problemas estàn ahi para ser solucionados debidamente.
Una vez por todas digo a las televisoras de Muredoch y de cadenas nacionales de cada pais, periodicos y abogados: "no pueden esconder esto detras de un dedo".
No se puede esconder esta estafa detras del dedo del pretexto que "yo te presto el dinero", no!
Hoy debemos aclarar que la deuda no existe. Cuando en el acto de la emision de papel moneda, el banco central emite moneda prestando a la colectividad... la moneda propiedad de la colectividad carga el costo del dinero del 200%+intereses y presion fiscal se termina en 260 o 270 %
Esto en primer lugar se llama USURA.
en segundo lugar se llama ESTAFA.
Por lo tanto una cosa es la usura y otra es la estafa y ambas son parte del sistema del BCE europeo, asì como de los bancos centrales que en ves de ser controloadores de los bancos privados como se estudia en macroeconomia, estàn controlados por los mismos, o sea que los bancos centrales estàn siendo controlados por los bancos privados que deian ser controlados por los bancos centrales...
En tercer lugar:
Este sistema satanico es la causa del suicidio por insolvecia. Pues està demostrado matematicamente que cuando el costo del dinero es de este tamaño mencionado, la puntualidad en pagar la deuda es IMPOSIBLE.
Aqui tenemos que comenzar a entender que el dinero es nuestro, que los bancos son una asociacion a delinquir.
Duiseberg y muchos miembros de primer orden de los bancos como el BCE banco central europeo, han sido denunciados por estafa pero mientras que las televisiones no lo digan y las gentes sigan ipnotizadas por las televisiones que apuntan los reflectores sobre otros aspectos y no ponene en evidencia la verdad de que hoy se impone la necesidad de que debemos retomarnos nuestro dinero (del pueblo de los pueblos) de otro modo, todas las generaciones que nos seguiran estaran puestas entre el suicidio y la desesperacion.
Asì que la pregunta hay que hacerla: ¿De quien es la propiedad de la moneda?
Porque si no se dice al origen que la moneda es de propiedad del pueblo, es inutile que las tv pongan los reflectores en detalles.
Por lo que los pueblos estan siempre en la angustia de la insolvencia.
El suicidio de insolvencia se ha convertido en una enfermedad social.
Se podia aceptar una cierta buena fè de parte de los viejos gobernadores de los bancos centrales, porque eredaron una moneda que en su origen estaba regulada por el prncipio de la reserva.
(Hay que decir que quienes conocen que ese principio no vige desde el 1971 saben que regresar al patron del oro es el nuevo orden mundial o el modo para legalizar la estafa todo porque nadie fue corregido en los noventsa nadie que pensase que los bancos se regian por las reservas comodicen el nombre de la FED federal reserve y todos piensan que hay una reserva de oro y que por lo tanto el sistema se rige en eso mientras que no es asì ya desde el 1971 no es asì.
Y por culpa tambien de la pelicula duro de matar 3 con Bruce Willis, una falacia cinematografica! Porque todo este sistema ilegal (porque no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconozca este sistema actual de funcionamiento) puede sobrevivir solo gracias a nuestra ignorancia, y la mejor manera es pensar lo contrario como indica el film duro de matar 3 en pleno 1993 realizado 22 años despues de que ese sistema se acabara.
Y los masones, quienes tienen acceso a la informacion y conocimiento, nunca explican la verdad a nadie-> porque son complices.
Y los politicos no dicen esta erdad pues porque viven de un sistema de privilegios que explota los ciudadaos con impuestos para pagar la deuda publica. Esa misma deuda que no existe y que legalmente constituye usura y estafa agravada como se acaba de mostrar arriba.
antes cuando regia el sistema de las reservas en oro el ciudadano podia tomar el pedazo de papel y ante un banco podia pedir la conversion en oro
Prueben ahora a ir a un banco y hacer lo mismo, en realidad no se puede, los euros no llevan escrito nada que indique que el papel moneda sea convertible en oro.
Regresar al oro de todas maneras seria solo dictadura violentisima porque es el sistema actual el que no tienen nada malo legalmente, legalmente la moneda es de propiedad de los ciudadanos de la colectividad no es una teoria sino que tiene su base en la legalidad, aunque no es la praxis, por la vieja praxis continuada sin cuestionamientos de parte de las clases politicas, lso pueblos se obligana pagar impuestos para pagar la deuda publica que no existe legalmente y es un delito entre màs.
El euro tiene como declaracion cartolaria el silencio.
Los bancos centrales como el BCE ya no tienen el derecho de endeudar la colectividad o sea de llevarse la diferencia entre
costo nominal del papel moneda y costo tipografico, no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconoce que la moneda es de propiedad del banco central, y si lo hiciesende todas maneras habrian violado la ley anteriormente por lo cual los bancos centrales DEBEN restituir a las colectividades TODO lo que han robado lo que equivale a todas las deudas publicas INEXISTENTES POR LEY DESDE EL 1971 QUE NOS HAN HECHO PAGAR CON IMPUESTOS JUSTIFICADOS PARA PAGAR ESA "DEUDA".


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2010)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> *LA GRAN ESTAFA *
> 
> Se debe decir no solamente que NO debemos restituir las deudas al sistema bancario, sino que el sistema bancario es nuestro deudor porque en el acto de la emision se realizò la gran estafa de haber expropriado y endeudado la colectividad apoyandose sobre un reflejo condicionado es decir en una costumbre de dar siempre un correspectivo para obtener dinero.
> Alguien dirà que la "teoria" de la propiedad popular de la moneda es una utopia.
> ...



A ver ******** vete a trolear a otro hilo, aqui estamos hablando de monedas de plata, no de magufadas.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (12 Dic 2010)

*qUIEN NO COMPRENDE ESTO ES UN ESTUPIDO*


*LA GRAN ESTAFA *

Se debe decir no solamente que NO debemos restituir las deudas al sistema bancario, sino que el sistema bancario es nuestro deudor porque en el acto de la emision se realizò la gran estafa de haber expropriado y endeudado la colectividad apoyandose sobre un reflejo condicionado es decir en una costumbre de dar siempre un correspectivo para obtener dinero.
Alguien dirà que la "teoria" de la propiedad popular de la moneda es una utopia.
El problema no es si es una utopia, estabamos por ahogarnos hace dos años
La moneda es de propiedad del pueblo DESDE 1971 POR LO TANTO los bancos no tienen ningun derecho de credito.
Se podia aceptar un cierto credito de los bancos en el acto de la emision de moneda cuando la moneda estaba basada sobre la reserva porque el banco decia: la moneda es mia porque la reserva es mia" y proponia a la colectividad la moneda como titulo de credito representativo de la reserva.
Desde el 15 de agosto de 1971 el sistema de la reserva no existe. (Acuerdos de Bretton Woods)
Desde ese momento los bancos deben ser pagados como una tipografia, el credito que tienen los bancos es el de una tipografia.
Mientras el banco pretende la diferencia entre costo tipografico escritural y valor nomnal de la moneda y eso se llama estafa.
Esta estafa de dimensiones ya gigantescas y mundiales tiene que ser enfrentada, se necesita enfrentarla, requiere ser enfrentada, los problemas estàn ahi para ser solucionados debidamente.
Una vez por todas digo a las televisoras de Muredoch y de cadenas nacionales de cada pais, periodicos y abogados: "no pueden esconder esto detras de un dedo".
No se puede esconder esta estafa detras del dedo del pretexto que "yo te presto el dinero", no!
Hoy debemos aclarar que la deuda no existe. Cuando en el acto de la emision de papel moneda, el banco central emite moneda prestando a la colectividad... la moneda propiedad de la colectividad carga el costo del dinero del 200%+intereses y presion fiscal se termina en 260 o 270 %
Esto en primer lugar se llama USURA.
en segundo lugar se llama ESTAFA.
Por lo tanto una cosa es la usura y otra es la estafa y ambas son parte del sistema del BCE europeo, asì como de los bancos centrales que en ves de ser controloadores de los bancos privados como se estudia en macroeconomia, estàn controlados por los mismos, o sea que los bancos centrales estàn siendo controlados por los bancos privados que deian ser controlados por los bancos centrales...
En tercer lugar:
Este sistema satanico es la causa del suicidio por insolvecia. Pues està demostrado matematicamente que cuando el costo del dinero es de este tamaño mencionado, la puntualidad en pagar la deuda es IMPOSIBLE.
Aqui tenemos que comenzar a entender que el dinero es nuestro, que los bancos son una asociacion a delinquir.
Duiseberg y muchos miembros de primer orden de los bancos como el BCE banco central europeo, han sido denunciados por estafa pero mientras que las televisiones no lo digan y las gentes sigan ipnotizadas por las televisiones que apuntan los reflectores sobre otros aspectos y no ponene en evidencia la verdad de que hoy se impone la necesidad de que debemos retomarnos nuestro dinero (del pueblo de los pueblos) de otro modo, todas las generaciones que nos seguiran estaran puestas entre el suicidio y la desesperacion.
Asì que la pregunta hay que hacerla: ¿De quien es la propiedad de la moneda?
Porque si no se dice al origen que la moneda es de propiedad del pueblo, es inutile que las tv pongan los reflectores en detalles.
Por lo que los pueblos estan siempre en la angustia de la insolvencia.
El suicidio de insolvencia se ha convertido en una enfermedad social.
Se podia aceptar una cierta buena fè de parte de los viejos gobernadores de los bancos centrales, porque eredaron una moneda que en su origen estaba regulada por el prncipio de la reserva.
(Hay que decir que quienes conocen que ese principio no vige desde el 1971 saben que regresar al patron del oro es el nuevo orden mundial o el modo para legalizar la estafa todo porque nadie fue corregido en los noventsa nadie que pensase que los bancos se regian por las reservas comodicen el nombre de la FED federal reserve y todos piensan que hay una reserva de oro y que por lo tanto el sistema se rige en eso mientras que no es asì ya desde el 1971 no es asì.
Y por culpa tambien de la pelicula duro de matar 3 con Bruce Willis, una falacia cinematografica! Porque todo este sistema ilegal (porque no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconozca este sistema actual de funcionamiento) puede sobrevivir solo gracias a nuestra ignorancia, y la mejor manera es pensar lo contrario como indica el film duro de matar 3 en pleno 1993 realizado 22 años despues de que ese sistema se acabara.
Y los masones, quienes tienen acceso a la informacion y conocimiento, nunca explican la verdad a nadie-> porque son complices.
Y los politicos no dicen esta erdad pues porque viven de un sistema de privilegios que explota los ciudadaos con impuestos para pagar la deuda publica. Esa misma deuda que no existe y que legalmente constituye usura y estafa agravada como se acaba de mostrar arriba.
antes cuando regia el sistema de las reservas en oro el ciudadano podia tomar el pedazo de papel y ante un banco podia pedir la conversion en oro
Prueben ahora a ir a un banco y hacer lo mismo, en realidad no se puede, los euros no llevan escrito nada que indique que el papel moneda sea convertible en oro.
Regresar al oro de todas maneras seria solo dictadura violentisima porque es el sistema actual el que no tiene nada malo legalmente, 
legalmente la moneda es de propiedad de los ciudadanos, de la colectividad no es una teoria sino que tiene su base en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, aunque no es la praxis.
sino que continuò la vieja praxis continuada sin cuestionamientos de parte de las clases politicas. La vieja praxis es que la moneda se consideraba de propiedad de los bancos centrales porque tenian supuestamente el respaldo en oro o metales lo cual es una falacia total ya antes de 1971 era una falacia, pero despues de Bretton Woods ya el sistema monetario mundial no se basa en el oro lo cual sigifica que no se basa en reservas lo cual hace de los que hablen de reevaluar el oro unos estupidos y tambien a todos los politicos porque si la ley no dice que la moneda se basa en la reserva la moneda se basa en el valor que le damos por lo tanto no se debe pagar como deuda hacia los bancos ENTIENDEN O NO ESTO?


Los pueblos se obligana pagar impuestos para pagar la deuda publica que no existe legalmente y es un delito entre màs.
El euro tiene como declaracion cartolaria el silencio.
Los bancos centrales como el BCE ya no tienen el derecho de endeudar la colectividad o sea de llevarse la diferencia entre
costo nominal del papel moneda y costo tipografico, no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconoce que la moneda es de propiedad del banco central, por lo cual los bancos centrales DEBEN restituir a las colectividades TODO lo que han robado lo que equivale a todas las deudas publicas INEXISTENTES POR LEY DESDE EL 1971 QUE NOS HAN HECHO PAGAR CON IMPUESTOS JUSTIFICADOS PARA PAGAR ESA "DEUDA".


----------



## TorNO (12 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Aún nos falta dar con una solución efectiva que evite la detección de la plata con detectores de metales, aparte de lo comentado de cubrir con papel de aluminio el recipiente que podría ser una posible solución para confundir a los detectores.




Para los detectores lo más efectivo es enterrar en bote hermético y, a una buena profundidad, un metro de profundidad como minimo. Y si lo entierras en un jardin o similar para confundir al detector clavas/entierras profundamente trozos de tubos de cobre/acero/aluminio, tornillo o clavos de buen tamaño e incluso electrodos de soldar (que contienen todo tipo de metales y creo que algunos incluso contienen plata). )))


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Aún nos falta dar con una solución efectiva que evite la detección de la plata con detectores de metales, aparte de lo comentado de cubrir con papel de aluminio el recipiente que podría ser una posible solución para confundir a los detectores.



A dos metros el bidon con las monedas y a partir de ahi, de los 2 metros a los 0 metros, metes un monton de chapas de mahu y listo xDDDD


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Dic 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Para los detectores lo más efectivo es enterrar en bote hermético y, a una buena profundidad, un metro de profundidad como minimo. Y si lo entierras en un jardin o similar para confundir al detector clavas/entierras profundamente trozos de tubos de cobre/acero/aluminio, tornillo o clavos de buen tamaño e incluso electrodos de soldar (que contienen todo tipo de metales y creo que algunos incluso contienen plata). )))



Veo que tienes la misma idea que yo.... XDDD
Te me has adelantao por 2min mientras escribia XD


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Si, si. Ha leido usted bien. "Reutilizo". ¿Acaso no conoce las nuevas medidas de la inefable ministra de sanidad para procurar al estado un abultado ahorro farmacéutico?



Conmigo has perdido un cliente :XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> No lo se, pero es lo que he leído por internet que puede reaccionar con el pvc.
> Mirando en decathlon acabo de ver esto:
> Bidón estanco 4 L En venta sobre Decathlon.com
> ¿es de pet?
> Tal vez esta sea una buena opción para guardarlos, aunque habrá que poner algo entre las monedas. ¿Qué os parece?



Hombre, eso está bien para enterrarlo o meterlo en el altillo de un ropero, pero es muy aparatoso y poco práctico.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, no sé si será sugestión pero las monedas de la ristra que tengo de 2008 parecen un poquito menos brillantes que las de 2010. En cualquier caso, esto indica que en su paquete mantienen el tipo dignamente al menos dos años ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si será sugestión pero las monedas de la ristra que tengo de 2008 parecen un poquito menos brillantes que las de 2010. En cualquier caso, esto indica que en su paquete mantienen el tipo dignamente al menos dos años ienso:



Tengo ristras de los primeros años y están perfectamente.


----------



## asqueado (12 Dic 2010)

Yo uso desde hace mucho tiempo unas fundas o bolsas de papel celofan, de medidas 40 x 60, las hay de muchas medidas, donde introduces la pieza o lo que quieras y dejas hermeticamente cerrada la misma, por lo tanto ahi no entra, aire, ni humedad, y puedes ajustarla donde tu quieras, cuando quitas el protector del pegamento que lleva y las piezas que tengo hace muchos años estan intactas como el primer dia.
Os pongo un foto


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo uso desde hace mucho tiempo unas fundas o bolsas de papel celofan, de medidas 40 x 60, las hay de muchas medidas, donde introduces la pieza o lo que quieras y dejas hermeticamente cerrada la misma, por lo tanto ahi no entra, aire, ni humedad, y puedes ajustarla donde tu quieras, cuando quitas el protector del pegamento que lleva y las piezas que tengo hace muchos años estan intactas como el primer dia.
> Os pongo un foto



Gracias por la sugerencia asqueado.

Donde se puede pillar de esas, yo conozco las zip esas que también se usan para congelar, pero es difícil hacerlas el vacío.

¿Como consigues hacerlas el vacío a esas, simplemente apretando y sellando la bolsa?


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia asqueado.
> 
> Donde se puede pillar de esas, yo conozco las zip esas que también se usan para congelar, pero es difícil hacerlas el vacío.
> 
> ¿Como consigues hacerlas el vacío a esas, simplemente apretando y sellando la bolsa?



No hay de que, aqui estamos para ayudarnos los unos a los otros.
Yo las "tengo" vienen en paquetes de 1000 bolsas y valen unos 8 euros
Como es papel celofan no dañan 
El vacio lo haces como tu dices, apretando y sellando la bolsa, quitas el protector que tiene el pegamento y lo puedes adactar a la altura que tu quieras.
Entonces ahi no queda ninguna bolsa de aire, donde con el tiempo se pueden ir estropeando.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

Vayamos por partes...a los que no saben diferenciar entre un insulto y una actitud poco respetuosa con otras ideas, en cierto modo ya se están definiendo a ellos mismos. Las fotos que adjuntan en todos sus mensajes también dejan ver ciertos complejos y traumas difíciles de superar, por lo que no haré más sangre. Si usted es feliz yo también, yo no le molestaré más y espero que usted haga lo propio y siga haciendo de palmero, que lo veo muy en el papel.

En segundo lugar, por lo que he podido leer de tiogilito no me parecía gallego vamos, me tenía más pinta de la meseta, pero bueno, todo puede ser y supongo que algunos de ustedes incluso lo conocerán personalmente. De todas formas si son felices buscando multinicks donde no los hay, me parece bien.

En cuanto al apelativo en el que me encuadro, me quedo con el último sr ulisses, aunque de vez en cuando también ladro aunque no muerdo...y por cierto, tampoco soy jurista, se sorprendería usted si le dijera a qué me dedico...

En cuanto a lo de usar pequeñas bolsas de congelación (de venta economica en tiendas asiáticas), una vez que se ajusta la pieza a la bolsa intentando quitar el aire, pueden ustedes usar una simple pajita para succionar el aire residual que aun contiene la bolsa, y sin dejar de succionar, rápidamente proceden a cerrarla. No es un vacío perfecto, pero se sorprenderán de los resultados si lo saben hacer bien.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

Por favor no se lo tome como un descalificativo personal davitin, es una llamada al decoro, tan solo. Es usted libre de seguir poniendo a esas hembras tan llamativas.

Yo personalmente agradecería más fotos de como conserva sus monedas o algo más productivo. Gracias


----------



## tiotoni (13 Dic 2010)

Agradeciendo la critica aclaro con fotos, el tubo es de 40 mm exterior y como podeis ver en las imagenes queda muy ajustado el diametro interno a la moneda, quedando un poco de espacio para forrar las monedas para que no esten en contacto con el pvc. La tuberia quedaria completamente sellada colocando tapones con pegamento para pvc, seria un tubo de la longitud que mas te acomode completamente estanco.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

Buenisimo tiotoni, de lo mejor que se ha visto por aquí...muchas gracias...realmente queda muy ajustado y a la vez constituye un discreto escondrijo...y si vas y lo entierras ya no te digo.

Ahora habría que pensar que hacer con las que tienen su plástico integro; yo personalmente las dejaría tal y como están, vigilando de vez en cuando su conservación por si es mejor sacar algunas piezas si se empiezan a estropear...


----------



## uojoo (13 Dic 2010)

Buenas traigo noticias calentitas desde Barcelona 

En el BdE quedan karlillos a porrillo por lo que me ha comentado la cajera , la pega es que en cambios de papel a moneda tienen un limite de 1000€ de cambio por lo que solo se pueden sacar 82 monedas por dia 

Un saludo


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Buenas traigo noticias calentitas desde Barcelona
> 
> En el BdE quedan karlillos a porrillo por lo que me ha comentado la cajera , la pega es que en cambios de papel a moneda tienen un limite de 1000€ de cambio por lo que solo se pueden sacar 82 monedas por dia
> 
> Un saludo



Recordemos también que la reconversión inversa plata - papel también se puede producir un cuello de botella, aunque supongo que será menos traumática, ya que sería un "volver a la senda de crecimiento económico".

Dos aportes:

1º He realizado un experimento de "aceptación social"; consistió en ir a un restaurante chino, cena y pago con monedas de 12€, todo OK... Pasan tres días y volvemos, cenamos y pago con dos monedas de 20€; aquí el chino me miró con mala cara, y me dijo que "nanai", yo le indiqué que las podía cambiar en el banco de la esquina por dos papeles de 20€, y el chino me dice "pesal lo mismo que la de doce"; pagué con monopolys... Es una simple anécdota.

2º He realizado un intento de venta de un karlillo de 2010-12€ en un Venta-Compro Oro de Sol (no me acuerdo de la tienda, estaba en un primero); el caso es que la enseño al tío, y me dice que la descambie en el banco y que me dan 12€, y yo le indico que cuanto cuesta al peso -> la pesa y me dice que sobre los 4€, pero que es mejor que la cambie, le indico que qué pasaría si la plata sigue subiendo y que pudiera sobrepasar el límite del facial; el hombre me sonríe y me indica que entonces por 12€ como máximo, ya que de otra forma se juegan su negocio; me indica también que yo (como particular), me sería muy difícil acceder a los precios del mercado de la plata o algo así (ya no me acuerdo de esto último).

Son sólo dos anécdotas que me han ocurrido, y no por ello quiere decir que sea la norma general. Podríamos ir poniendo aquellos escollos de "aceptación social" que veamos.

Otro asunto que también quería comentaros... Supongo que ya habremos pateado muchas sucursales/bancos, ¿os habéis fijado que todo parece una estafa? es decir, los bancos/Cajas tienen el dinero justo, justo; tienen fajos de billetes a la vista, y sin embargo 4 monedas las tienen en caja y hay que esperar 10 minutos; los viejos dando el coñazo con la libreta (todo digital); los cajeros mirándote como si fueras un marciano cuando pides todas las monedas; cuando te las dan, son reticentes, siempre preguntan para qué... La banca como tal está acabada, sólo sobrevivirá la on-line y el plástico.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Buenas traigo noticias calentitas desde Barcelona
> 
> En el BdE quedan karlillos a porrillo por lo que me ha comentado la cajera , la pega es que en cambios de papel a moneda tienen un limite de 1000€ de cambio por lo que solo se pueden sacar 82 monedas por dia
> 
> Un saludo



Y yo ratifico tus datos...

Hoy he estado en el bde de valencia...me he llevado unas cuantas monedillas...

Le he preguntado a la chica si les quedaban muchas, y ella me ha respondido que de momento ella va pidiendo envios y que no le ponen pegas...vamos, que hay a cascoporro.

Tambien le he preguntado si venia mucha gente a llevarselas, y me ha dicho que si, que viene mucha gente pidiendolas.

Estoy seguro que la mayoria es peña de este foro.

Ademas, seguro que son siempre los mismos, por que siempre veo las mismas caras cuando voy.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2010)

Joder, como estan los trolls multinicks de los cojones.


----------



## ryo (13 Dic 2010)

Confirmo que en el BDE de Barcelona hay todas las monedas que quieras, con un límite de 1000 € por día. No te piden el dni, solo que rellenes un papel con tus datos.

He visto a un chaval a las 13:50 cuando faltaba poco por cerrar con una mochila y preguntando por las de 12€, parecía dispuesto a llevarse un dineral pero tras hablar con la de información creo que se ha echado atrás. Alguno de vosotros ?


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Recordemos también que la reconversión inversa plata - papel también se puede producir un cuello de botella, aunque supongo que será menos traumática, ya que sería un "volver a la senda de crecimiento económico".
> 
> Dos aportes:
> 
> ...



No entiendo porque dices que la reconversión plata->papel puede ser traumática, si tienes por ejemplo 3000 monedas de 12€ y vas a tu banquito no tienes más que hacer un ingreso en tu cuenta por valor 3000x12= 36.000€ y ya tienes toda tu plata a papel, eso sí avísale al cajero para que no le de un patatús contando monedas.

De lo que dices de los compro-oro la conclusión a la que llego es sencilla no vayas con tus eagles o tus carlillos a un compro oro porque seguramente te estafará. De todas formas si no tienes más remedio que ir al compro-oro vete con karlillos porque con eagles u otro bullion internacional la estafa que te meta va a ser todavía mayor que con karlillos al no disponer los eagles de valor facial.

Respecto a lo de difícil acceder al mercado de la plata lo que te ha dicho es una tontería, sin ir más lejos cualquier joyero artesano de la plata aceptará tus karlillos si necesita plata y le das un precio competitivo ya que tienen la misma ley que la plata que se usa para joyería.

Un consejo no os fiéis mucho de los compro-oro, salvo los auténticos profesionales, el resto no tienen mucha idea de lo que dicen, siempre van a contarte lo que más les interese a ellos.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

No te canses bubbler, de veras. Hay gente que no ha comprendido que a estas alturas de la pelicula quien no tiene Karlillos es sencillamente porque pasa de ellos, como pasa de todo tipo de plata, oro o paladio. Y el que los quiere pues ya ha llenado lo que tenia que llenar. El mercado esta abastecido, es lo que tiene tener meses de barra libre.

El tiempo dara o quitara razones. Y si algun dia se pueden vender a 18, pues mejor para todos.

El ejemplo de los chinos es muy siniestro...y mas sabiendo que el gobierno chino alienta a sus ciudadanos a invertir en oro y en plata. Van al peso, el facial es lo de menos. por que no pruebas a pagarle con un panda la proxima vez a ver que pasa y que poder liberatorio en euros le otorgan?? es decir, cuantos euros de factura cubres con un panda...ya que estamos de experimentos...tambien seria interesante hacerlo con un eagle, asi vemos para que sirve el premium de los panda...


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

en relacion a lo que dice el sr garrapatez esta claro, joyeria, es el unico destino de los sterling karlillos, pero claro, hay que conocer los talleres apropiados, y a mas demanda y gente intentando vender karlillos, menor precio.

Eso siempre que los talleres no hayan hecho acopio durante estas ultimas semanas de stock de karlillos a cascoporro, sobre todo ellos, que le va el negocio en ello.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> No te canses bubbler, de veras. Hay gente que no ha comprendido que a estas alturas de la pelicula quien no tiene Karlillos es sencillamente porque pasa de ellos, como pasa de todo tipo de plata, oro o paladio. Y el que los quiere pues ya ha llenado lo que tenia que llenar. El mercado esta abastecido, es lo que tiene tener meses de barra libre.
> 
> El tiempo dara o quitara razones. Y si algun dia se pueden vender a 18, pues mejor para todos.
> 
> El ejemplo de los chinos es muy siniestro...y mas sabiendo que el gobierno chino alienta a sus ciudadanos a invertir en oro y en plata. Van al peso, el facial es lo de menos. por que no pruebas a pagarle con un panda la proxima vez a ver que pasa y que poder liberatorio en euros le otorgan?? es decir, cuantos euros de factura cubres con un panda...ya que estamos de experimentos...tambien seria interesante hacerlo con un eagle, asi vemos para que sirve el premium de los panda...




Haga lo reciproco e intente pagar con un Panda y un Eagle en un McDonalds. No creo que el premium de los Panda tenga mucho que ver con los restauradores chinos afincados en España (vaya idea peregrina).


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No entiendo porque dices que la reconversión plata->papel puede ser traumática, si tienes por ejemplo 3000 monedas de 12€ y vas a tu banquito no tienes más que hacer un ingreso en tu cuenta por valor 3000x12= 36.000€ y ya tienes toda tu plata a papel, eso sí avísale al cajero para que no le de un patatús contando monedas.
> 
> De lo que dices de los compro-oro la conclusión a la que llego es sencilla no vayas con tus eagles o tus carlillos a un compro oro porque seguramente te estafará. De todas formas si no tienes más remedio que ir al compro-oro vete con karlillos porque con eagles u otro bullion internacional la estafa que te meta va a ser todavía mayor que con karlillos al no disponer los eagles de valor facial.
> 
> ...



Lo tendrías digitalizado, en tal caso en esa senda alcista, tampoco sería mucho problema.

¿Se podría realizar la conversión directa plata-cuenta? A ver si lo pruebo con una moneda de 20€ y os lo comento.

El tema de los compro-oro, claro, yo sólo he realizado una prueba, el caso es que yo lo veo como una fortaleza plateada para mi dinero (el castillo del Karlillón lo llamo yo), sin embargo, para la gente que pudiera estar haciéndose expectativas de obtener beneficios con esto... Estaría bien que se dieran contactos de aquellas empresas/personas que pudieran comprar plata al peso según el precio que marcas en tu excel, así el que quisiese vender al peso lo podría hacer, independientemente del hilo de Bid-Ask de las monedas, que aunque me parece una alternativa, no debería ser la única.

Seguro que hay más foreros que no están registrados y desean participar...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> (...)



Por cierto, bubbler, sigues sin pasarme el nombre del funcionario que te escribió el email. ¿Algún problema? Tampoco responden desde el email que diste.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> en relacion a lo que dice el sr garrapatez esta claro, joyeria, es el unico destino de los sterling karlillos, pero claro, hay que conocer los talleres apropiados, y a mas demanda y gente intentando vender karlillos, menor precio.
> 
> Eso siempre que los talleres no hayan hecho acopio durante estas ultimas semanas de stock de karlillos a cascoporro, sobre todo ellos, que le va el negocio en ello.



Según el anterior post, lo de pagar en pandas y eagles, se lo dejo a usted, ya que yo sólo tengo Karlillos, jejejeje, y paso de más escenitas, aunque graciosas.

Interesante el último punto, si es cierto que hay foreros que indican que en algunos BdE de ciertas localidades (como por ejemplo Barcelona), las tienen a "cascoporro", es de pensar que las ediciones 2009 y 2010 de 12€ están teniendo mucho éxito, supongo que también entre los orfebres y la gente de ese mundo.

Creo que el BdE lanzarán a la calle el remanente que les quede, máxime si hay demanda, ya que estamos en crisis con riesgo de Default; el echo de que la plata ya supere el facial no lo veo (por ahora) importante, ya que se trata de un vehicular de emergencia para el movimiento económico en caso de parálisis financiera (esto es sólo mi opinión y no una afirmación). En este caso el gobierno nos meterá karlillos hasta por las orejas.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, bubbler, sigues sin pasarme el nombre del funcionario que te escribió el email. ¿Algún problema? Tampoco responden desde el email que diste.



Ha sí, no lo puse, ya que no había nombre de funcionario... Como todos sabemos, los correos son organizativos y poseen el nombre de la entidad, esto es la firma del correo:

BANCO DE ESPAÑA
Departamento de Emisión y Caja
emisionycaja@bde.es
Banco de España

Edito. Lo de que no respondan desde el email, es raro, ya que es el email oficial de caja, que se puede encontrar en la página del BdE, en concreto del siguiente enlace:

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/utiles/email/email.html

Todos los foreros pueden observar y escribir con su duda sobre estas monedas, el que no respondan no es culpa mía, ¿no crees Monster?


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> en relacion a lo que dice el sr garrapatez esta claro, joyeria, es el unico destino de los sterling karlillos, pero claro, hay que conocer los talleres apropiados, y a mas demanda y gente intentando vender karlillos, menor precio.
> 
> Eso siempre que los talleres no hayan hecho acopio durante estas ultimas semanas de stock de karlillos a cascoporro, sobre todo ellos, que le va el negocio en ello.



Creo que no me ha entendido bien, amigo Platón, el karlillo es un atleta polivalente, no sólo tiene la ley adecuada para joyería (plata sterling), sino que además tiene un seguro de valor por el facial, una liquidez instantanea al poder pagar con ellos y todo ello a precio mucho más económico que el bullion internacional (Eagles, Maples, Filarmónicas, etc...)

Poner un Karlillo junto a un Eagle es como poner un peso pesado a luchar contra un peso mosca, el Karlillo a día de hoy lo hace picadillo en todos los aspectos menos en el estético.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Creo que no me ha entendido bien, amigo Platón, el karlillo es un atleta polivalente, no sólo tiene la ley adecuada para joyería (plata sterling), sino que además tiene un seguro de valor por el facial, una liquidez instantanea al poder pagar con ellos y todo ello a precio mucho más económico que el bullion internacional (Eagles, Maples, Filarmónicas, etc...)
> 
> Poner un Karlillo junto a un Eagle es como poner un peso pesado a luchar contra un peso mosca, el Karlillo a día de hoy lo hace picadillo en todos los aspectos menos en el estético.



Interesante aportación garrapatez... Y como hoy me siento conspiranóico...

Podría ser que en este foro burbuja se esté dando una burbuja de personas comprando karlillos para que algún orfebre o personas con contactos para venta de plata a precio de excel de garrapatez, tendrían una ingente bolsa de personas con karlillos que una vez quisiesen desprenderse de ellos, no tuviesen otra forma de hacerlo que mediante un intermediario... hummm, el hecho de que esté dificil lanzar la plata al peso, hace pensar que se hace cuasi imprescindible dicha figura...

¿Foreros independientes con nuevas ideas o puntos de vista para aportar?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Interesante aportación garrapatez... Y como hoy me siento conspiranóico...
> 
> Podría ser que en este foro burbuja se esté dando una burbuja de personas comprando karlillos para que algún orfebre o personas con contactos para venta de plata a precio de excel de garrapatez, tendrían una ingente bolsa de personas con karlillos que una vez quisiesen desprenderse de ellos, no tuviesen otra forma de hacerlo que mediante un intermediario... hummm, el hecho de que esté dificil lanzar la plata al peso, hace pensar que se hace cuasi imprescindible dicha figura...
> 
> ¿Foreros independientes con nuevas ideas o puntos de vista para aportar?




Los orfebres compran los metales a menor precio que el spot, por lo que no veo la necesidad de un montaje así.

Lo otro, quièn sabe.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Ha sí, no lo puse, ya que no había nombre de funcionario... Como todos sabemos, los correos son organizativos y poseen el nombre de la entidad, esto es la firma del correo:
> 
> BANCO DE ESPAÑA
> Departamento de Emisión y Caja
> ...



Las comunicaciones van firmadas por el funcionario que responde. ¿A quien intentas engañar? Ya entiendo porque no haces un screenshot de tu supuesto email. Además, si no hubiese llegado firmada no te hubieses privado de decirlo el otro día. Se caza antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.



bubbler dijo:


> Edito. Lo de que no respondan desde el email, es raro, ya que es el email oficial de caja, que se puede encontrar en la página del BdE, en concreto del siguiente enlace:
> 
> Banco de España - Contacto - Teléfono Banco de España: 91 338 50 00
> 
> Todos los foreros pueden observar y escribir con su duda sobre estas monedas, el que no respondan no es culpa mía, ¿no crees Monster?



Si no responden no es culpa tuya, en efecto. Lo raro es que sólo te hayan respondido a ti. ¿No crees?


----------



## C.J. (13 Dic 2010)

Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las comunicaciones van firmadas por el funcionario que responde. ¿A quien intentas engañar? Ya entiendo porque no haces un screenshot de tu supuesto email. Además, si no hubiese llegado firmada no te hubieses privedo de decirlo el otro día. Se caza antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.
> 
> 
> 
> Si no responden no es culpa tuya, en efecto. Lo raro es que sólo te hayan respondido a ti. ¿No crees?



¿Algún forero independiente que pueda aportar algo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Interesante aportación garrapatez... Y como hoy me siento conspiranóico...
> 
> Podría ser que en este foro burbuja se esté dando una burbuja de personas comprando karlillos para que algún orfebre o personas con contactos para venta de plata a precio de excel de garrapatez, tendrían una ingente bolsa de personas con karlillos que una vez quisiesen desprenderse de ellos, no tuviesen otra forma de hacerlo que mediante un intermediario... hummm, el hecho de que esté dificil lanzar la plata al peso, hace pensar que se hace cuasi imprescindible dicha figura...
> 
> ¿Foreros independientes con nuevas ideas o puntos de vista para aportar?



Podría ser que en este foro nos hayamos dado cuenta de que el mejor bullion son los karlillos, y que cuatro trollacos detractores estén pillados con onzas bullion internacionales y no les apetezca que se sepa porque no tienen manera de colocarlas. ¿No te parece más simple? Otra explicación alternativa es que algunos no desean que se sepa pensando que se van a quedar sin. ::


----------



## mc_toni (13 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Buenas traigo noticias calentitas desde Barcelona
> 
> En el BdE quedan karlillos a porrillo por lo que me ha comentado la cajera , la pega es que en cambios de papel a moneda tienen un limite de 1000€ de cambio por lo que solo se pueden sacar 82 monedas por dia
> 
> Un saludo



Espero que no vacieis la sucursal de Barcelona antes de fin de año, que quiero unas poquitas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Algún forero independiente que pueda aportar algo?



Espero que alguien más escriba también. 

Respecto a la independencia, puedo prometer y prometo, que la FNMT no me paga por esponsorizar los karlillos :XX:


----------



## C.J. (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Podría ser que en este foro burbuja se esté dando una burbuja de personas comprando karlillos para que algún orfebre o personas con contactos para venta de plata a precio de excel de garrapatez,



También pudiera ser que haya algún vendedor de buillón internacional nervioso porque se le está jodiendo el chiringuito.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Interesante aportación garrapatez... Y como hoy me siento conspiranóico...
> 
> Podría ser que en este foro burbuja se esté dando una burbuja de personas comprando karlillos para que algún orfebre o personas con contactos para venta de plata a precio de excel de garrapatez, tendrían una ingente bolsa de personas con karlillos que una vez quisiesen desprenderse de ellos, no tuviesen otra forma de hacerlo que mediante un intermediario... hummm, el hecho de que esté dificil lanzar la plata al peso, hace pensar que se hace cuasi imprescindible dicha figura...
> 
> ¿Foreros independientes con nuevas ideas o puntos de vista para aportar?



El hecho de que los karlillos tengan ley 925 es otra de esas interesantes casualidades que tiene la vida y que las otorga otro valor añadido que hay que sumar a la larga lista de ventajas que ya tienen.

Al final al que compra monedas de plata lo que más le interesa es que lo que ha adquirido sea un buen producto en cualquier escenario.

El bullion internacional sólo puede competir en el apartado de estética, en el resto pierde por goleada frente a los karlillos.


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

Respondiendo a ciertas dudas planteadas con los joyeros....

Los joyeros a dia de hoy no compran karlillos, ni a particulares, ni al bde, ni a nadie, compran a sus proveedores habituales, ya que a dia de hoy sale mas barato comprar granalla al suministrador habitual que comprar Karlillos para fundir, ¿¿¿¿¿mañana????? no se sabe, todo depende del precio de la plata.

Cuando la plata suba mas de 13 ó 14 € por moneda, empezaran a plantearselo en serio.... si haceis numeros vereis que el ahorro de un kilo de plata a 13€ el Karlillo podra ser de unos 60€ por kilo (por ahi andara) ahorro que al fundidor empieza a interesarle.

Si pensais en ir a un joyero/fundidor con 4 karlillos iros olvidando del tema, solo comprara en esas cantidades cuando la plata ande por lo menos 18 o mas, y por supuesto os pagara bastante menos de esos 18..

La unica forma de negociar (y ahora no, quizas mañana) es andar no con 50, ni con 100, si no con kilos, y cuando hablamos de kilos son kilos, 10, 15, 20, con menos no podreis hacer ningun buen trato, ni ahora, ni mañana (quizas dentro de algunos meses/años, segun suba la plata de precio)

Ah, y en cualquier caso el joyero/fundidor no vera nunca Karlillos, el solo ve plata 925, en el caso de que le lleveis karlillos, cuberterias o kokaburras, el solo sigue viendo plata que es su materia prima, nada mas.

-

Asi que empezaros a quitar "pajas mentales" de la cabeza, es lo que hay, los buenos negocios se hacen con mucha cantidad de plata, y siempre que se pueda verificar de forma sencilla su "calidad" (ley 925 o superior)

¿Que no teneis gran cantidad? pues a "arrejuntarse" tocan, mas kilos, mejor trato...

Un saludo.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Espero que alguien más escriba también.
> 
> Respecto a la independencia, puedo prometer y prometo, que la FNMT no me paga por esponsorizar los karlillos :XX:



Jejejeje, pues por un momento creí que llamandote MonsterSpeculator y entrando en un foro de "burbujas", como que se me había venido a la mente "Este tío es un monstruo de la especulación, un monstruo", es broma hombre.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

Lo mejor de todo esto es que podremos ver lo que pasa en unos meses/años, con la plata por las nubes. 

Entonces todas estas diputas de poco valdrán, cada uno habrá tomado sus decisiones y tendrá (o no) un muerto que quitarse de encima (además de las ostias que le caigan de los que defendían una tesis contraria, pero al fin y al cabo, eso es lo de menos)

Yo creo que nadie tiene una respuesta absolutamente acertada, todos tenemos nuestra parte de razón: facial, belleza, pureza, demanda, ...son muchos factores que se interrelacionan: cual pesará más? Quien prediga mejor el escenario futuro será el que saldrá ganando. 

Al fin y al cabo todo es plata, una con unas características y otra con otras, cada una con diferentes potenciales compradores. Nada más. Tampoco hay que darle más vueltas.

Si compras karlillos lo unico que puedes perder es el tiempo (que no es poco), si compras bullion el tiempo y dinero. Al final es cuestión del riesgo que cada uno esté dispuesto a tolerar y los beneficios que espere obtener.

No se a qué viene tanto dogma. Aún si hubiera líneas de crédito entre foreros...pero que yo sepa nadie le pide dinero a nadie para comprar su plata. Disfrutad de vuestro poder de elección...

Cambiando de tema, alguién sabe algo del Almirante??? Que ha sido de su tesoro???


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

joer sr electrik0, por fin alguien con cordura y un poco de sentido común!!! Le felicito.

Por cierto, usted pretende sacar beneficio negociando con talleres o realmente las tiene como seguridad antimadmax como era su idea inicial...o dependerá del escenario futuro???

agradecería que se sincerase...si lo hace por privado prometo no desvelar sus intenciones..


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

A ver un poco de culturilla para despejarnos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBW0bDJ0ffc[/YOUTUBE]

y un curso práctico de soplete, jejejeje

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIG5Pfw-zGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> joer sr electrik0, por fin alguien con cordura y un poco de sentido común!!! Le felicito.
> 
> Por cierto, usted pretende sacar beneficio negociando con talleres o realmente las tiene como seguridad antimadmax como era su idea inicial...o dependerá del escenario futuro???
> 
> agradecería que se sincerase...si lo hace por privado prometo no desvelar sus intenciones..



Lo que yo haga o no haga es cosa mia, aunque si en vez de escribir tantas cosas intrascendentes como el "poder liberatorio" y demas zarandajas.... leyera un poquito lo que escribimos los demas posiblemente a estas alturas sabria cuales son mis intenciones.

En cualquier caso no pienso entablar ninguna discusion intrascendente con nadie (eso le incluye, por supuesto), pefiero leer y pensar (sano ejercicio que recomiendo)

Tambien recomiendo para todos, aquella maxima que decia, que si dios nos dio dos orejas y solo una boca seria por algo (para los que no quieran pensar, y solo por esta vez, se debe escuchar el doble de lo que se habla)

Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (13 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> escribir tantas cosas intrascendentes como el "poder liberatorio" y demas zarandajas....dios nos dio dos orejas y solo una boca seria por algo



De cosas intrascendentes esta la vida hecha...y también nos dio dos ojos, sin embargo no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver y no se deja aconsejar ante la evidencia misma.

pues que la suerte lo acompañe en sus negocios; y en cuanto a lo de leer, descuide, dispongo de buena literatura, hace tiempo que no me fío de las profecías que unos iluminati desocupados y sectarios sueltan en un foro libre y anónimamente...

Un saludo. Que les vaya bien a todos con sus inversiones. En el madmax nos encontraremos.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Respondiendo a ciertas dudas planteadas con los joyeros....
> 
> Los joyeros a dia de hoy no compran karlillos, ni a particulares, ni al bde, ni a nadie, compran a sus proveedores habituales, ya que a dia de hoy sale mas barato comprar granalla al suministrador habitual que comprar Karlillos para fundir, ¿¿¿¿¿mañana????? no se sabe, todo depende del precio de la plata.
> 
> ...



Anda!! si yo hace un ratinín había posteado algo similar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/189074-metales-preciosos-amonedados-valor-facial-2.html#post3610215

Admito que las cifras que he puesto son orientas según mi percepción, ya que esto del mercado de la plata no tengo mucha idea...

Espera, espera que lo pego:



> Cita:
> Iniciado por puntodecontrol
> Aqui son tontos hasta para eso.... lo que costaria una llamada a cada sucursal y que ya no se venden mas..... pero mira, mejor, nos dan la oportunidad de tener algo mejor que papel.
> 
> ...



En fin, yo ahora me planteo de forma retórica... Estoy en un foro que trata de las burbujas (en concreto de la inmobiliaria), donde todas las partes han sufrido y sacado provecho... Yo personalmente paso de "beneficios", ya que el mejor beneficio que obtengo es la tranquilidad a buen precio.

(simplemente quería indicarlo por si alguien no había visto el hilo de "metales preciosos amonedados")


----------



## quaver (13 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> He visto a un chaval a las 13:50 cuando faltaba poco por cerrar con una mochila y preguntando por las de 12€, parecía dispuesto a llevarse un dineral pero tras hablar con la de información creo que se ha *hechado* atrás. Alguno de vosotros ?



participio del verbo echar -> echado.
participio del verbo hacer -> hecho.
Este último suele confundirse con el verbo echar en el presente de indicativo (echo/hecho).

Saludos.


----------



## quaver (13 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> El bullion internacional sólo puede competir en el apartado de estética, en el resto pierde por goleada frente a los karlillos.



De su enunciado se deduce una segunda ventaja: que es internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgeenos (13 Dic 2010)

Perdonarme que soy un poco corto de entendederas. Una moneda de 12 euros en el peor de los casos la podría ingresar en cualquier banco por 12 euros reales no?? y en el mejor de los casos si el sistema se va a cascarla o la plata se dispara puede valer más de 12 euros no?? Qué pega tiene pues esta inversión?? Como valor refugio es perfecto aunque lo de hacerte rico sea más discutible. Estos días he visto monedas de las de 20 euros y alguna de 12 que tiene un conocido que creo q no es consciente de lo que tiene y se las quiere quitar de encima, las comprariais con los ojos cerrados a su precio???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Perdonarme que soy un poco corto de entendederas. Una moneda de 12 euros en el peor de los casos la podría ingresar en cualquier banco por 12 euros reales no?? y en el mejor de los casos si el sistema se va a cascarla o la plata se dispara puede valer más de 12 euros no?? Qué pega tiene pues esta inversión?? Como valor refugio es perfecto aunque lo de hacerte rico sea más discutible. Estos días he visto monedas de las de 20 euros y alguna de 12 que tiene un conocido que creo q no es consciente de lo que tiene y se las quiere quitar de encima, las comprariais con los ojos cerrados a su precio???



Si las ofreces a facial o un pelo más te va a salir más de un comprador en el foro. Tienes un hilo para hacer ofertas de compra-venta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Respondiendo a ciertas dudas planteadas con los joyeros....
> 
> Los joyeros a dia de hoy no compran karlillos, ni a particulares, ni al bde, ni a nadie, compran a sus proveedores habituales, ya que a dia de hoy sale mas barato comprar granalla al suministrador habitual que comprar Karlillos para fundir, ¿¿¿¿¿mañana????? no se sabe, todo depende del precio de la plata.
> 
> ...




Muy cierto. En efecto, probablemente los profesionales que tienen como materia prima la plata no estén comprando karlillos porque pueden conseguir la plata más económica.

Sin embargo, si tienen liquidez en cash estén probablemente cometiendo un error. Comprar karlillos ahora les aseguraría un seguro ante la subida de la plata (estoy pensando que el spot suba hasta 30€), y es un seguro que les sale gratis (salvo interés bancario) pues si baja la plata siempre recuperarán el facial. Lo que ocurre es que tampoco pueden comprar en grandes cantidades y actualmente, debido a la restricción del BdE, ya no es posible conseguir grandes cantidades con poco esfuerzo.


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Perdonarme que soy un poco corto de entendederas. Una moneda de 12 euros en el peor de los casos la podría ingresar en cualquier banco por 12 euros reales no?? y en el mejor de los casos si el sistema se va a cascarla o la plata se dispara puede valer más de 12 euros no?? Qué pega tiene pues esta inversión?? Como valor refugio es perfecto aunque lo de hacerte rico sea más discutible. Estos días he visto monedas de las de 20 euros y alguna de 12 que tiene un conocido que creo q no es consciente de lo que tiene y se las quiere quitar de encima, las comprariais con los ojos cerrados a su precio???



Tal y como dice monster las de 12€ estan vendidas a uno u otro forero, (en caso de venta escogeria por comodidad y/o seguridad al mas cercano) las de 20 en principio no las va a querer nadie, ya que son faciles de conseguir ahora mismo en cualquier sucursal bancaria, y previsiblemente lo van a ser durante varios años.

Un saludo


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Muy cierto. En efecto, probablemente los profesionales que tienen como materia prima la plata no estén comprando karlillos porque pueden conseguir la plata más económica.
> 
> Sin embargo, si tienen liquidez en cash estén probablemente cometiendo un error. Comprar karlillos ahora les aseguraría un seguro ante la subida de la plata (estoy pensando que el spot suba hasta 30€), y es un seguro que les sale gratis (salvo interés bancario) pues si baja la plata siempre recuperarán el facial. Lo que ocurre es que tampoco pueden comprar en grandes cantidades y actualmente, debido a la restricción del BdE, ya no es posible conseguir grandes cantidades con poco esfuerzo.



Excepto si tienes a una gran masa crítica de foreros obteniendo karlillos para descambiarlos en bid-ask...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Excepto si tienes a una gran masa crítica de foreros obteniendo karlillos para descambiarlos en bid-ask...



El bid-ask es un sistema justo. El que quiera comprarlos allí que lo haga. El que quiera venderlos allí también. Nadie está obligado en comprar ni en vender en el bid-ask. De momento en el bid-ask no se pueden obtener cantidades enormes a buen precio. Que yo sepa, actualmente es imposible obtener grandes cantidades (>1000) a buen precio. Si alguien las vende que ponga su oferta en el bid-ask.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El bid-ask es un sistema justo. El que quiera comprarlos allí que lo haga. El que quiera venderlos allí también. Nadie está obligado en comprar ni en vender en el bid-ask. De momento en el bid-ask no se pueden obtener cantidades enormes a buen precio. Que yo sepa, actualmente es imposible obtener grandes cantidades (>1000) a buen precio. Si alguien las vende que ponga su oferta en el bid-ask.



Yo no he dicho que fuese injusto ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que fuese injusto ienso:



Tampoco creo haber dicho que lo dijeses. ::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

Todavía hay quien sigue dándoles vueltas a lo mismo...ningún pasaoro, joyero o quien sea va a comprar karlillos por menos de 12 €, para eso se llevan al banco de la esquina y listo.


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tampoco creo haber dicho que lo dijeses. ::



Ya, pero lo has dicho en respuesta a mi cita, pero no desviemos el tema...

El caso consiste en que haya foreros pateandose las sucursales, para luego vender los karlillos en un hilo de bid-ask, el cual abristes tú, lo que "invalida" tus respuestas delante de otros foreros, los cuales se informarán como ellos crean convenientemente.

Cazado y out!


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Muy cierto. En efecto, probablemente los profesionales que tienen como materia prima la plata no estén comprando karlillos porque pueden conseguir la plata más económica.
> 
> Sin embargo, si tienen liquidez en cash estén probablemente cometiendo un error. Comprar karlillos ahora les aseguraría un seguro ante la subida de la plata (estoy pensando que el spot suba hasta 30€), y es un seguro que les sale gratis (salvo interés bancario) pues si baja la plata siempre recuperarán el facial. Lo que ocurre es que tampoco pueden comprar en grandes cantidades y actualmente, debido a la restricción del BdE, ya no es posible conseguir grandes cantidades con poco esfuerzo.



Vamos a ver monster... como moneda son un seguro para todo el mundo, independientemente donde trabajen, da igual ser joyero/fundidor que sexador de pollos manualmente...... lo que pasa es que ellos tienen ciertos conocimientos y recursos que los demas no tenemos y me explico..... al ser su materia prima (junto con el oro, platino, paladio, cadmio, etc...) tienen mucho mas controlado el tema de subidas y bajadas de precio que nosotros, y pese a que no son prefectos (nadie lo es) tienen bastante acierto en "cargar" cuando va el precio a la baja, y de aguantar mientras el precio sube, no les queda otro remedio, ya que el precio de sus piezas(joyas) se vera muy resentido por el precio de la materia prima, y si se encarece logicamente venderan menos que la competencia.

Y en cuanto a recursos suelen tener dinero "en reserva" en cantidades "cuasi industriales" , de 5 cifras (rondando como las 6 cifras mas de una vez), que no dudan en gastar en materias primas a nada de seguridad de que va a subir el precio.

Incluso en mas de una joyeria/fabrica de las grandes, es posible encontrar varios cientos de kilos, (incluso miles a veces) de joyas ya construidas, que tampoco dudaran en meter en un crisol y fundir de nuevo si es necesario...

Todo esto te lleva a pensar que en caso de estos joyeros "" potentes"" casi que les da igual un millar de monedas mas que menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver monster... como moneda son un seguro para todo el mundo, independientemente donde trabajen, da igual ser joyero/fundidor que sexador de pollos manualmente...... lo que pasa es que ellos tienen ciertos conocimientos y recursos que los demas no tenemos y me explico..... al ser su materia prima (junto con el oro, platino, paladio, cadmio, etc...) tienen mucho mas controlado el tema de subidas y bajadas de precio que nosotros, y pese a que no son prefectos (nadie lo es) tienen bastante acierto en "cargar" cuando va el precio a la baja, y de aguantar mientras el precio sube, no les queda otro remedio, ya que el precio de sus piezas(joyas) se vera muy resentido por el precio de la materia prima, y si se encarece logicamente venderan menos que la competencia.
> 
> Y en cuanto a recursos suelen tener dinero "en reserva" en cantidades "cuasi industriales" , de 5 cifras (rondando como las 6 cifras mas de una vez), que no dudan en gastar en materias primas a nada de seguridad de que va a subir el precio.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con todo, salvo esto:



> al ser su materia prima (junto con el oro, platino, paladio, cadmio, etc...) tienen mucho mas controlado el tema de subidas y bajadas de precio que nosotros,



Hoy por hoy el precio está guiado por el precio del COMEX, y te aseguro que ningún joyero sabe en absoluto como va a evolucionar. Ciertamente menos que ningún trader de commodities. Incluso a menudo tienen la impresión equivocada. Te invito a que busques los posts de meanboy de hace más de un año, donde nos advertía constantemente de la cantidad de oro que había en joyerías. Todos los joyeros pensaban que bajaría de precio debido a la falta de demanda de joyas por la crisis, sin embargo no se percataban del aumento brutal de la demanda de bullion...En otro ámbito, los agricultores saben bien poco de como va a evolucionar el precio del cereal. Cada vez depende menos de la buena o mala cosecha (ver por ejemplo este año). 

Así que cuidado con fiarse de los profesionales...


----------



## jorgeenos (13 Dic 2010)

Gracias por la información. Mañana veré cuantas puedo conseguir. 
De cualquier modo, que puedas comprar la misma cantidad de plata en monedas de 12 euros y en monedas de 20 no hace de las de 12 euros una gran inversión y de la de 20 euros una 8 euros menos buena inversión?? El valor facil siempre lo respetará pero la cantidad de plata es idéntica si no me equivoco. Vamos que las monedas de 12 euros indirectamente dan a entender que pueden llegar a valer 20.
Por cierto para los que querais info son monedas de 12 euros de la presidencia de la UE creo y de las de 20 euros todas las que quiera al ser en banca comercial. Incluso le haré un favor a la chavala de la oficina porque me dijo que lo único que hace es complicar el cuadre.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Mañana veré cuantas puedo conseguir.
> De cualquier modo, que puedas comprar la misma cantidad de plata en monedas de 12 euros y en monedas de 20 no hace de las de 12 euros una gran inversión y de la de 20 euros una 8 euros menos buena inversión?? El valor facil siempre lo respetará pero la cantidad de plata es idéntica si no me equivoco. Vamos que las monedas de 12 euros indirectamente dan a entender que pueden llegar a valer 20.
> Por cierto para los que querais info son monedas de 12 euros de la presidencia de la UE creo y de las de 20 euros todas las que quiera al ser en banca comercial. Incluso le haré un favor a la chavala de la oficina porque me dijo que lo único que hace es complicar el cuadre.



Las de 20, hoy por hoy, son bastante menos interesantes que las de 12 (por si no había quedado claro en mi respuesta).


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De acuerdo con todo, salvo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien se equivocan de vez en cuando.... pero menos, jajajajaja, 
....en la cantidad de aciertos va el que prospere su negocio y vendan mas barato que la competencia....... es ovbio que perfectos no son y nosotros tampoco... pero el porcentaje de aciertos te puedo asegurar que es muy alto y la informacion mejor que la nuestra...........

en mi caso concreto no quiero perder para nada mi incipiente amistad con uno de estos ""mosntruos"", tanto como recomprador de karlillos o lo que sea para fundicion, como indicador (relativamente fiable) de proximas subidas.

Me da mucha confianza que en plena crisis siga manteniendo su empresa funcionando y ganando dinero.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

tiotoni dijo:


> Agradeciendo la critica aclaro con fotos, el tubo es de 40 mm exterior y como podeis ver en las imagenes queda muy ajustado el diametro interno a la moneda, quedando un poco de espacio para forrar las monedas para que no esten en contacto con el pvc. La tuberia quedaria completamente sellada colocando tapones con pegamento para pvc, seria un tubo de la longitud que mas te acomode completamente estanco.



Confirmo también. He comprado el tubo de PVC y encajan perfectamente. Lo que no he encontrado en la misma ferretería es el tapón de sellado. Se puede cortar el tubo en diferentes cachos según el número de monedas que queremos en cada uno. Googleando encuentro cosas contradictorias sobre la plata y el PVC. Puede ser prudente meter en plástico las monedas antes de meterlas en el tubo.


----------



## Ulisses (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las de 20, hoy por hoy, son bastante menos interesantes que las de 12 (por si no había quedado claro en mi respuesta).



Tu lo que quieres es llenar el container para entregárselas a esos energúmenos que se ponen calcetines con sandalias. Ay, azafato....que te tengo calado.


----------



## juan35 (13 Dic 2010)

ya estamos en los 12 en plata, saludosssss


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

Información actualizada a 13 de Diciembre, pocas novedades, todavía se pueden pillar en casi todas las sucursales sobre las que tenemos información, aprovechen que todavía están a tiempo:

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo) )
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )
*Ceuta.*
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) 
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*
Sin datos
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Sin datos
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Sin datos
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín) )
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Dic 2010)

También pego la hoja de cálculo a ver cómo va:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Respondiendo a ciertas dudas planteadas con los joyeros....
> 
> Los joyeros a dia de hoy no compran karlillos, ni a particulares, ni al bde, ni a nadie, compran a sus proveedores habituales, ya que a dia de hoy sale mas barato comprar granalla al suministrador habitual que comprar Karlillos para fundir, ¿¿¿¿¿mañana????? no se sabe, todo depende del precio de la plata.
> 
> ...



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Tiene que subir mucho el metal para que les sea rentable a ellos, y aun asi se las pagarian muy por debajo de spot, hay que tener en cuenta que la fundicion de las mismos eso vale un dinero curioso, por eso compran granalla, con o sin burbujas, :XX:como mejor lo beban y de sobra sabes, igual que yo, que cualquier taller normalito aqui, para que compre 30, 40 o 50 k cada cierto tiempo, es normal.
Tu has hecho bien los deberes con la busca y captura de las mismas, como refugio,pero mejor ha sido la compra de los 5 k de granalla que realizastes hace poco, tu sabes que ya le has ganado un dinero y esa si te la van a pagan a como este el spot y sin regateo, cuando la vea que esta un poco comercial, llamare a quien tu sabes y le comprare la bebida sin gas:XX:


----------



## BURBRUJITA (13 Dic 2010)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Perdonarme que soy un poco corto de entendederas. Una moneda de 12 euros en el peor de los casos la podría ingresar en cualquier banco por 12 euros reales no?? y en el mejor de los casos si el sistema se va a cascarla o la plata se dispara puede valer más de 12 euros no?? Qué pega tiene pues esta inversión?? Como valor refugio es perfecto aunque lo de hacerte rico sea más discutible. Estos días he visto monedas de las de 20 euros y alguna de 12 que tiene un conocido que creo q no es consciente de lo que tiene y se las quiere quitar de encima, las comprariais con los ojos cerrados a su precio???




Yo estoy interesada en comprar, si no quedas muy lejos.


----------



## muyuu (13 Dic 2010)

Yo tengo algo de bullion, pero si esto es tan bonito como lo pintáis, me paso a los "carlillos" estos que decís...


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Tiene que subir mucho el metal para que les sea rentable a ellos, y aun asi se las pagarian muy por debajo de spot, hay que tener en cuenta que la fundicion de las mismos eso vale un dinero curioso, por eso compran granalla, con o sin burbujas, :XX:como mejor lo beban y de sobra sabes, igual que yo, que cualquier taller normalito aqui, para que compre 30, 40 o 50 k cada cierto tiempo, es normal.
> Tu has hecho bien los deberes con la busca y captura de las mismas, como refugio,pero mejor ha sido la compra de los 5 k de granalla que realizastes hace poco, tu sabes que ya le has ganado un dinero y esa si te la van a pagan a como este el spot y sin regateo, cuando la vea que esta un poco comercial, llamare a quien tu sabes y le comprare la bebida sin gas:XX:



BUeno, en mi caso si, acerte con la granalla, la compre a traves del *chiqui*to ( a lo mejor hasta lo conoces) y si se la quiero revender como que ahora mismo, jajajajaja (le voy ganando un 16% ahora mismo, casi increible en tan poco tiempo).... es posible que compre algo mas si no encuentro mas Karlillos....

Te sigo debiendo un cafe si algun dia de estos podemos vernos.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## ryo (14 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> participio del verbo echar -> echado.
> participio del verbo hacer -> hecho.
> Este último suele confundirse con el verbo echar en el presente de indicativo (echo/hecho).
> 
> Saludos.



Le agradesco x su hutil komentario, llo es q no fuí a la huniversidat.

grasias de antebraso.

pd. enbieme un dicsionario a tepeten@jotmail.com


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Dic 2010)

muyuu dijo:


> Yo tengo algo de bullion, pero si esto es tan bonito como lo pintáis, me paso a los "carlillos" estos que decís...



combinalos, yo lo hago y es lo mejor, nunca hay ke poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta


----------



## C.J. (14 Dic 2010)

Por cierto a los que habeís hecho lo del tubo de pvc: ¿sólo habeís metido las que estaban fuera del pplastiquito original o habeís metido incluso estas?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Tiene que subir mucho el metal para que les sea rentable a ellos, y aun asi se las pagarian muy por debajo de spot, hay que tener en cuenta que la fundicion de las mismos eso vale un dinero curioso, por eso compran granalla, con o sin burbujas, :XX:como mejor lo beban y de sobra sabes, igual que yo, que cualquier taller normalito aqui, para que compre 30, 40 o 50 k cada cierto tiempo, es normal.
> Tu has hecho bien los deberes con la busca y captura de las mismas, como refugio,pero mejor ha sido la compra de los 5 k de granalla que realizastes hace poco, tu sabes que ya le has ganado un dinero y esa si te la van a pagan a como este el spot y sin regateo, cuando la vea que esta un poco comercial, llamare a quien tu sabes y le comprare la bebida sin gas:XX:



Buff...

Leyendo lo de la granalla me estoy acordando de la caña que metieron TIoGilipeto y segundaresidencia contra la granalla cuando se enteraron que yo la recomendaba (era hace un par de años y por allí andan los posts). A mi me parecía genial como inversión: Fraccionable y la conseguía barata (recuerdo que entorno al spot cuando estaba por debajo de 400€ en aquel momento). Yo cargué lo que quería, y algún otro también...


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> BUeno, en mi caso si, acerte con la granalla, la compre a traves del *chiqui*to ( a lo mejor hasta lo conoces) y si se la quiero revender como que ahora mismo, jajajajaja (le voy ganando un 16% ahora mismo, casi increible en tan poco tiempo).... es posible que compre algo mas si no encuentro mas Karlillos....
> 
> Te sigo debiendo un cafe si algun dia de estos podemos vernos.
> 
> Un cordial saludo



Que buena inversion hicistes, esos son los negocios buenos en tan pocos dias, claro que lo conozco, desde hace muchos años, antes habia dos, hace poco se jubilo uno de ellos, pero ese *chiquito*, es muy formal y lo conoce todo el mundo.
Ese cafe te lo cobrare, si quieres con tu correcaminos, te pasas por donde estoy, te va a gustar.
Yo tambien quiero hacerlo, pero a ver si baja algo:XX:


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buff...
> 
> Leyendo lo de la granalla me estoy acordando de la caña que metieron TIoGilipeto y segundaresidencia contra la granalla cuando se enteraron que yo la recomendaba (era hace un par de años y por allí andan los posts). A mi me parecía genial como inversión: Fraccionable y la conseguía barata (recuerdo que entorno al spot cuando estaba por debajo de 400€ en aquel momento). Yo cargué lo que quería, y algún otro también...



Pues Sr. Monsters, cuando no se tiene posibilidad de comprar la misma, a falta de pan, buenas son tortas, se compra nuestra moneda nacional.
Como bien dice Vd., al ser tam franccionable, para mi, es la mejor inversion que puede hacer cualquier persona, independientemente de las monedas que quiera comprar.
Le envio un MP


----------



## Platón (14 Dic 2010)

A medida que avanza el hilo por fin se está reflejando la realidad de este mercado: fácil comprar, complicadísimo vender bien.

¿A estas alturas alguien tiene aún la impresión de que va a sacar jugosos beneficios??? si en un hilo de monedas actualmente con la plata más barata del mercado se termina hablando de las bondades de la granalla, apaga y vamonos.

Monedas son monedas, y por lo tanto un doble seguro, una buena alternativa frente a las estampitas que podamos tener en el bancolchón. Como buena alternativa-refugio al papel, que es lo único que a mi juicio tiene sentido considerar, si tiene cierto sentido (aunque no excesivo, cierto es), hablar de poder liberatorio.

Me alegra que salga a la luz la realidad y la gente vea que podrá hacer con sus monedas. En cuanto a las odiosas comparaciones, vemos como para fundición otros productos tienen mejor salida, y como moneda, pues bueno, dudo que los karlillos puedan algún día competir en belleza y reconocimiento internacional (teniendo en cuenta que fuera de nuestras fronteras el facial no vale, por lo que no es una bondad intrínseca de la moneda como lo es la plata) con otro tipo de onzas, que algunos foreros consideran inferiores al superkarlillo. Para mi no lo son, entrañan más riesgo pero son claramente superiores y habrá más gente dispuesta a comprarlas como moneda que son.

Es tan solo mi opinión, tan válida como la de muchos otros. Se puede diversificar o apostar todo a un caballo. Elijan.


----------



## lcdbop (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Algún forero independiente que pueda aportar algo?



Yo he escrito a 2 sucursales del BdE, para preguntar si les quedaban existencias de monedas (nada sobre el poder liberatorio).
En el que me respondió la "Unidad de caja" sí ponía el nombre y primer apellido de la persona que me contestaba.
En el que me respondió la "Directora" sólo ponía el cargo.
Como os he comentado era en dos sucursales distintas.
Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> A medida que avanza el hilo por fin se está reflejando la realidad de este mercado: fácil comprar, complicadísimo vender bien.
> 
> ¿A estas alturas alguien tiene aún la impresión de que va a sacar jugosos beneficios??? si en un hilo de monedas actualmente con la plata más barata del mercado se termina hablando de las bondades de la granalla, apaga y vamonos.
> 
> ...



Estimado señor Platón:

No tiene sentido hablar de que es complicado venderlas cuando en el mercado existe oferta cuasi-infinita debida al stock permanente del BDE y de las sucursales bancarias, además esta oferta está ahora mismo practicamente ajustada al spot por lo que el premium que se paga es 0 al contrario que con el bullion internacional. Cuando se agoten en el BDE Vd. podrá emitir de nuevo ese juicio pero quizá lo tenga que hacer en otro sentido.

Vuelve usted a hablar del poder liberatorio, como en el 90% de sus posts, me parece bien que hable de ello pero pienso que le debería preocupar más el poder liberatorio de las filarmónicas, eagles y maples que ya le digo yo cual es: cero patatero.

Respecto el futuro y las bondades nadie sabe qué va a pasar, pero si miramos hacia atrás para tomar una referencia podemos observar que para la plata, sea cual sea su formato, siempre hay mercado. Monedas mucho peores que los karlillos son los pakillos, además de más feas y peores en ley y calidad se siguen vendiendo 40 años después a un precio que multiplica su facial un mínimo de 5 veces (0,60 eurosx5 = 3€), algún personaje avispado y un poco estafador que pululaba por este foro incluso las vendía a mayor precio de esos 3 euros llegando a multiplicar por 10 su facial.

Respecto al reconocimiento internacional está Vd. muy equivocado, estas monedas aparecen referenciadas en webs de bullion alemanas, además tengo entendido que algún forero ya ha conseguido colocarlas en algún lugar de europa


----------



## lcdbop (14 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Confirmo también. He comprado el tubo de PVC y encajan perfectamente. Lo que no he encontrado en la misma ferretería es el tapón de sellado. Se puede cortar el tubo en diferentes cachos según el número de monedas que queremos en cada uno. Googleando encuentro cosas contradictorias sobre la plata y el PVC. Puede ser prudente meter en plástico las monedas antes de meterlas en el tubo.



Entonces se podría envolver las monedas en el film transparente para comida que tenemos en casa (comprobando que no sea de PVC por si acaso) y luego meterlo en el tubo de PVC de 40mm que comentaba tiotoni y sellarlo con los tapones. ¿Entre las monedas que pondríais, trocitos de film transparente?
Saludos


----------



## lcdbop (14 Dic 2010)

También me uno a la pregunta sobre las monedas que vienen envasadas en el plástico del BdE, ¿las quitaríais del plástico para meterlas en los tubos o las dejaríais tal cual?
Gracias


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Una cuestión, hasta donde yo sé las medidas de tubos de PVC están normalizadas (1/2 pulgada, 3/4 pulgada, 1 pulgada, 1,5 etc), eso ignifica que también deben de existir el mismo diámetro de tubo en Polietileno de baja densidad que son las típicas tuberías de riego para uso agrícola, la ventaja de estas es que no llevan cloro y además se pueden hacer cierres estancos con tapones sin tener que sellar con pegamento.

Esos tubos no son nada caros, el problema es que suelen venderse en rollos de 100 metros, aunque si vas a una tienda de piscinas o jardinería es posible que tengan trozos y retales cortados, comprándoles un par de tapones para cada extremo es posible que hasta te regalen el trozo de tubo que tengan (medio metro, 1 metro etc)

Os pego una foto de los tubos para que sepáis a qué me refiero:






Y aquí como son los tapones:


----------



## Platón (14 Dic 2010)

Sin acritud alguna sr garrapatez...

quien insiste (misteriosamente) en contradecir el BOE y las respuestas del BdE son otros...no me gusta que alguién quiera esconder la verdad debajo de la alfombra y aun encima acusar de manipulación. yo digo que es así, pero también digo que realmente no importa nada lo del poder libertatorio y que está bien tener karlillos

El tiempo nos dirá que pasa. Ambas son buenas opciones, y una será mejor que la otra, al igual que una tiene más riesgo que la otra.

Fácil y sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

Yo no estoy muy seguro de si el PVC es totalmente inerte y no afecta en modo alguno a la conservación de las monedas. NO tengo ni idea de numismática pero en algunos foros especializados he leído que determinados albumes para monedas fabricados en PVC manchan las monedas. En uno de ellos se muestra, precisamente, una moneda de 2000 pesetas afectada por una mancha de PVC que os pongo a continuación.




Al parecer lo importante es que el material no contenga "plastificantes" que no sé lo que es, pero que, según dicen, es lo que mancha las monedas. Las casas como Leuchtturm te garantizan que no usan plastificantes e incluso he leído que una forma de hacer marketing directo con algunos coleccionistas es asegurarle que si sus monedas sufren algún tipo de deterioro por el uso de los productos que comercializan, les pagan la colección completa. Al puro estilo Mercedes Benz...

Asi que, cuidadín con los tubos...


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Sin acritud alguna sr garrapatez...
> 
> quien insiste (misteriosamente) en contradecir el BOE y las respuestas del BdE son otros...no me gusta que alguién quiera esconder la verdad debajo de la alfombra y aun encima acusar de manipulación. yo digo que es así, pero también digo que realmente no importa nada lo del poder libertatorio y que está bien tener karlillos
> 
> ...



El único que contradice el BOE es usted. Hace una interpretación sesgada, interesada y subjetiva de su contenido. Es más, el BOE hace referencia a una norma comunitaria que desvirtua totalmente toda su interpretación y ya se la han posteado aquí un montón de veces.

Insistir sobre lo obvio no es de personas muy inteligentes, créame. Sobre lo que sí sería razonable insistir es sobre el supuesto documento publico que acredita la consabida mandanga de ausencia de poder liberatorio de los Karlillos. 

Y también (misteriorsamente) tal y como usted lo escribe, el mayor interesado en disponer de ese documento para confirmar su extravagante tesis no se lo exige al forero que dice tenerlo en su poder. Exíjalo sin ningun tipo de ambages o divagaciones para dar por cerrado este complejo asunto que nos desvela a todos en el foro, causándonos un trastorno y una ansiedad rayanos en lo insoportable.

Si usted no lo exige, la gente va a pensar que es un manipulador o, peor, todavía: Que el forero que dice disponer de ese documento no es más que su "alter ego" disfrazado de multinick.


----------



## ako (14 Dic 2010)

Queria aportar mi granito de arena en el reporte, en BdE de Toledo tienen bastantes monedas de todos los años, la puedes ver pues las tienen a la vista en tapeware´s  desde el mostrador se ven perfectamente, bueno letizias quedan pocas porque arrase con ellas.
Yo ya he terminado con mi metalización 



Garrapatez dijo:


> Información actualizada a 13 de Diciembre, pocas novedades, todavía se pueden pillar en casi todas las sucursales sobre las que tenemos información, aprovechen que todavía están a tiempo:
> 
> *Alicante.*
> Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
> ...


----------



## Platón (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Insistir sobre lo obvio no es de personas muy inteligentes, créame. Sobre lo que sí sería razonable insistir es sobre el supuesto documento publico que acredita la consabida mandanga de ausencia de poder liberatorio de los Karlillos.



Si se refiere a la contestación del e-mail como documento público, ahí se equivoca usted: no se trata de un documento público, sino de un mensaje que no puede ser reproducido ni total ni parcialmente sin autorización del organismo emisor.

Yo tengo ese mismo e-mail (tal cual, copia y pega) en el buzón de entrada de mi correo, no lo firma ningún funcionario a título personal. Ahora, ustedes creanse lo que quieran. No pienso partirme yo los morros en un foro en el que no existe la presunción de inocencia. Serán ustedes los que tienen que demostrar que yo u otro forero miente. Yo no tengo que demostrar que digo la verdad, ya que no coacciono a nadie para que module su conducta en base a mis afirmaciones. Es una información como cualquier otra, apoyada en textos legales y listo. De todas formas la ultima palabra la tendría un magistrado.

Ya corto y cierro el tema del poder liberatorio para siempre. Hagan ustedes lo que quieran, para que echar más perlas a la piara, si no las saben valorar.

Sigan con sus rebuznos.


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Yo he escrito a 2 sucursales del BdE, para preguntar si les quedaban existencias de monedas (nada sobre el poder liberatorio).
> En el que me respondió la "Unidad de caja" sí ponía el nombre y primer apellido de la persona que me contestaba.
> En el que me respondió la "Directora" sólo ponía el cargo.
> Como os he comentado era en dos sucursales distintas.
> Saludos.



Pon el correo, al que lo enviastes y desde donde te respondieron, es raro ya que todos los correos son organizativos y centralizados:

Banco de España - Sobre el Banco - Organización territorial

¿Puedes indicar como obtuvistes dicha dirección de mail?


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> El único que contradice el BOE es usted. Hace una interpretación sesgada, interesada y subjetiva de su contenido. Es más, el BOE hace referencia a una norma comunitaria que desvirtua totalmente toda su interpretación y ya se la han posteado aquí un montón de veces.
> 
> Insistir sobre lo obvio no es de personas muy inteligentes, créame. Sobre lo que sí sería razonable insistir es sobre el supuesto documento publico que acredita la consabida mandanga de ausencia de poder liberatorio de los Karlillos.
> 
> ...



Entonces no te importará que lo lleve a la policía, yo estoy tranquilo...

Sin embargo los que habéis indica en la destrucción de la moneda podéis poneros como queráis


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Si se refiere a la contestación del e-mail como documento público, ahí se equivoca usted: no se trata de un documento público, sino de un mensaje que no puede ser reproducido ni total ni parcialmente sin autorización del organismo emisor.
> 
> Yo tengo ese mismo e-mail (tal cual, copia y pega) en el buzón de entrada de mi correo, no lo firma ningún funcionario a título personal. Ahora, ustedes creanse lo que quieran. No pienso partirme yo los morros en un foro en el que no existe la presunción de inocencia. Serán ustedes los que tienen que demostrar que yo u otro forero miente. Yo no tengo que demostrar que digo la verdad, ya que no coacciono a nadie para que module su conducta en base a mis afirmaciones. Es una información como cualquier otra, apoyada en textos legales y listo. De todas formas la ultima palabra la tendría un magistrado.
> 
> Ya corto y cierro el tema del poder liberatorio para siempre. Hagan ustedes lo que quieran, para que echar más perlas a la piara, si no las saben valorar.



Que increíble casualidad que los únicos que reciben respuestas del BdE son ustedes. ¿Su correo tampoco viene firmado? ¿Nos puede postear un screenshot? No nos diga que tampoco puede, pues eso sería aún más casualidad. 

Amigo, aquí no prejuzgamos a nadie. Juzgamos con los elementos en la mano. Ya hemos tenido en el pasado numerosos episodios de manipulación, por lo que debemos ser cautos y los que pretenden aportar información que no coincide con el BOE, deban justificarlo fehacientemente. No tiene usted ni antigüedad ni credibilidad establecida para que debamos creerle sobre palabra cuando además no cuesta nada aportar pruebas suplementarias. 




Platón dijo:


> Sigan con sus rebuznos.



Y usted con su educación.


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que increíble casualidad que los únicos que reciben respuestas del BdE son ustedes. ¿Su correo tampoco viene firmado? ¿Nos puede postear un screenshot? No nos diga que tampoco puede, pues eso sería aún más casualidad.
> 
> Amigo, aquí no prejuzgamos a nadie. Juzgamos con los elementos en la mano. Ya hemos tenido en el pasado numerosos episodios de manipulación, por lo que debemos ser cautos y los que pretenden aportar información que no coincide con el BOE, deban justificarlo fehacientemente. No tiene usted ni antigüedad ni credibilidad establecida para que debamos creerle sobre palabra cuando además no cuesta nada aportar pruebas suplementarias.
> 
> ...



Jejejee, tienes tu negocio Bid-Ask montao macho!

Los foreros partiéndose las piernas yendo y viniendo de sucursales para que tú te saques tus eurillos vendiendo a tus contactos... Pon tus contactos, te aprovechas de los foreros.

Atención a los foreros, vuestro ESFUERZO no se verá compensado por este pájaro (y otros), ya que ellos dirán (a través de números Bid-Ask) que sus contactos valen más que tu esfuerzo en buscar la monedas... También se crea una escasez artificial de plata debido a que la gente obtiene estas monedas, por lo que la jugada es doble...


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Entonces no te importará que lo lleve a la policía, yo estoy tranquilo...
> 
> Sin embargo los que habéis indica en la destrucción de la moneda podéis poneros como queráis



ç



Son frases sin sentido e inconexas, lo siento. ¿Puede ser usted más explícito?


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ç
> 
> 
> 
> Son frases sin sentido e inconexas, lo siento. ¿Puede ser usted más explícito?



Venga, corre, corre, cambia de nick, si es lo que tiene el tener una sola IP


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Otra cosa a los foreros que ven con ávidos ojos el tema de sacar rentabilidades...

La reconversión plata-moneda se realiza a través de petición (hoy día para cantidades pequeñas la operativa se hace al momento), y una petición administrativa al estado no es lo mismo que "yo estoy pidiendo que me las cambien", no hijitos no, una petición administrativa (porque es un organismo del estado), es un formulario, indicando cantidad, monedas, tipo, otros... y la cual pueden pasar hasta 3 meses para su resolución a no ser que sea un Silencio Administrativo cuyo valor por defecto es la negación de la petición....

Ojito, ojito, ojito, que como seguro fortificado de lo que se ha ganado en un contexto de crisis y ha peor, es muy bueno... sin embargo tiene estos inconvenientes, aparte del liberatorio, las cuales no puedes obligar a la empresa de electricidad que acepte tus moneditas (excepto 2002, 2003 y 2004_Isa).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Jejejee, tienes tu negocio Bid-Ask montao macho!
> 
> Los foreros partiéndose las piernas yendo y viniendo de sucursales para que tú te saques tus eurillos vendiendo a tus contactos... Pon tus contactos, te aprovechas de los foreros.
> 
> Atención a los foreros, vuestro ESFUERZO no se verá compensado por este pájaro (y otros), ya que ellos dirán (a través de números Bid-Ask) que sus contactos valen más que tu esfuerzo en buscar la monedas... También se crea una escasez artificial de plata debido a que la gente obtiene estas monedas, por lo que la jugada es doble...



Creo que se te ha ido la olla. 

Creía que los de los contactos secretos en fundiciones erais vosotros....¿no?


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

> Platón dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si se refiere a la contestación del e-mail como documento público, ahí se equivoca usted: no se trata de un documento público, sino de un mensaje que no puede ser reproducido ni total ni parcialmente sin autorización del organismo emisor.
> ...


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

¿Se puede negar legalmente mi caja que ahorros a encargarme las monedas de 12€ sabiendo que hay todavía stock en el BDE de la sucursal de la ciudad más cercana y que en mi ciudad no hay?

Ahora me dicen que solo encargan las de 20€, que es la política del banco encargar solo las últimas que se hayan puesto en circulación.

Si a alguien le coincide venir a Vigo alguna vez desde alguna ciudad con sucursal del BDE donde quede stock (por ejemplo la Coruña) le doy 12€ por 83 monedas (además del coste de las monedas claro).

También estoy barajando la posibilidad de disminuir algo mi relación oro/monedas_plata_12 por lo que podría cambiar lingote de 100gr de oro valorado al spot por su equivalente en monedas de plata. Ahora mismo serían 3348€ lo que serían 279 monedas de 12€.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Venga, corre, corre, cambia de nick, si es lo que tiene el tener una sola IP



Creo que ya se lo dije a usted una vez: la verdad es terca y recurrente. Y, además, una de sus mayores ventajas es que se puede defender con un solo nick.

Bubler, Fantasmón, Platón, etc. etc. etc.... tiene que ser agotador administrar todo un ejército de multinicks para argumentar extravagancias liberatorias y otro ejército de multinicks pomperos para poder colocar la plata bullion a algún incauto.

Patético, oiga...


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Jejejee, tienes tu negocio Bid-Ask montao macho!
> 
> Los foreros partiéndose las piernas yendo y viniendo de sucursales para que tú te saques tus eurillos vendiendo a tus contactos... Pon tus contactos, te aprovechas de los foreros.
> 
> Atención a los foreros, vuestro ESFUERZO no se verá compensado por este pájaro (y otros), ya que ellos dirán (a través de números Bid-Ask) que sus contactos valen más que tu esfuerzo en buscar la monedas... También se crea una escasez artificial de plata debido a que la gente obtiene estas monedas, por lo que la jugada es doble...



Y que si eso es asi? que hay de malo en que monster o quien sea recompre monedas? no se trata de eso?

Si monster u otro forero me compra mis monedas por su valor facial+"x" pues eso que me he llevado...antes de la recompra mis beneficios eran "0".

Si ellos tienen mejores contactos que yo para colocar la plata lo normal es que los usen, no me parece mal, todo el mundo gana...de nuevo, que problema hay?

Por cierto, forero "platon"...como troll eres penoso, tan pronto dices que el carlillo no es factible como inversion como dices que es bueno tenerlo...o pasas a meterte con la firma de los foreros (como has hecho conmigo), cuando no tienes argumentos.

Por mi parte solo me hace falta leer a bubler y a su multinick platon para saber lo que debo hacer, es decir, exactamente lo contrario.

Y ahora bubler deja caer una posible denuncia a los foreros que hablen de la fundicion de monedas, tio, de verdad, eres completamente gilipollas.


----------



## rory (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Se puede negar legalmente mi caja que ahorros a encargarme las monedas de 12€ sabiendo que hay todavía stock en el BDE de la sucursal de la ciudad más cercana y que en mi ciudad no hay?
> 
> Ahora me dicen que solo encargan las de 20€, que es la política del banco encargar solo las últimas que se hayan puesto en circulación.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto de todo. En mi banco, donde tengo la nómina, situado al lado del BdE, lo consultaron y me dijeron que nanai.

En otros te dicen que las puedenpedir, incluso sin ser cliente...Hay una enorme desinformación e ignoracia sbre el tema, ni ellos se aclaran.

Si quireren, las consiguen, eso seguro. s Está claro que si eres un cliente vip, te traen las q quieras.


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

rory dijo:


> Si quireren, las consiguen, eso seguro. s Está claro que si eres un cliente vip, te traen las q quieras.



Jeje, el problema es que todos los meses les dejo la cuenta a casi cero y si puedo saco la pasta en monedas de 12 (o ahora si no puedo tendrá que ser en monedas de 20). Yo a la banca privada no le doy ni la hora, pero claro como no tengo sucursal del BDE no me queda más remedio que conseguirlas a traves de ellos o pegarme un viaje para conseguir como mucho 83.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Jeje, el problema es que todos los meses les dejo la cuenta a casi cero y si puedo saco la pasta en monedas de 12 (o ahora si no puedo tendrá que ser en monedas de 20). Yo a la banca privada no le doy ni la hora, pero claro como no tengo sucursal del BDE no me queda más remedio que conseguirlas a traves de ellos o pegarme un viaje para conseguir como mucho 83.



Ni se te ocurra coger las de 20.

Para hacer eso mas te vale pagarle un sobreprecio a cualquier forero por sus monedas de 12 y sales ganando.

Si compras las de 20, vas a comprar la misma cantidad de plata al doble de precio, para eso re-compra monedas de 12 euros por 13 pavos y veras como te las venden aqui.

De todos modos, lo mas sensato seria coger un autobus a la ciudad mas cercana donde tengan monedas e ir alli, aunque pierdas una mañana y el billete de bus, te saldra mas barato que comprar moneds de 20.

Por cierto, me ha parecido entender que bubler decia que para que el banco te cambie las monedas por billetes tienes que cumplimentar un papel y enviarlo y esperar dias o no se que rollo...esta semana voy otra vez al bde, ya me enterare.


----------



## Germain (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Y ahora bubler deja caer una posible denuncia a los foreros que hablen de la fundicion de monedas, tio, de verdad, eres completamente gilipollas.



¿Que va a denunciar qué? España descuajaringándose por todas las costuras y con los policías y personal de juzgado que no saben si cobrarán el año que viene, y les va a importar si unos tíos de un foro se dedican a fundir monedas.:bla:


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Dic 2010)

@Garrapatez

En Logroño hay stock, excepto de los años 2002 y 2009

Saludos


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra coger las de 20.
> 
> Para hacer eso mas te vale pagarle un sobreprecio a cualquier forero por sus monedas de 12 y sales ganando.
> 
> Si compras las de 20, vas a comprar la misma cantidad de plata al doble de precio, para eso re-compra monedas de 12 euros por 13 pavos y veras como te las venden aqui.



Ya, de hecho es lo que he ofrecido ya dando 12€ por cada 83 monedas ya que de momento hay en otras ciudades. Más adelante será distinto.



davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, me ha parecido entender que bubler decia que para que el banco te cambie las monedas por billetes tienes que cumplimentar un papel y enviarlo y esperar dias o no se que rollo...esta semana voy otra vez al bde, ya me enterare.



Yo no me lo creo. En mi caja me han dicho que son de curso legal y que me aceptan de nuevo todas las que les lleve si es para ingresar en cuenta.


----------



## BURBRUJITA (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Se puede negar legalmente mi caja que ahorros a encargarme las monedas de 12€ sabiendo que hay todavía stock en el BDE de la sucursal de la ciudad más cercana y que en mi ciudad no hay?
> 
> Ahora me dicen que solo encargan las de 20€, que es la política del banco encargar solo las últimas que se hayan puesto en circulación.
> 
> ...




A mi me dijeron en mi sucursal, que ellos tenían un plazo de tiempo para solicitarlas, que ahora tenían las de 20 euros que son las de última emisión. De todas formas se comprometió a pedírmelas, esto en Caixanova o como se llamen ahora.
Añado que soy tan buena clienta como tu, es decir, dejo lo justito para pagar los recibos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Entonces no te importará que lo lleve a la policía, yo estoy tranquilo...
> 
> Sin embargo los que habéis indica en la destrucción de la moneda podéis poneros como queráis



Lo quoteo para que quede constancia de este impresentable. 

Ya le he reportado y animo a que hagáis lo propio por amenazas veladas y calumnias.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Jejejee, tienes tu negocio Bid-Ask montao macho!
> 
> Los foreros partiéndose las piernas yendo y viniendo de sucursales para que tú te saques tus eurillos vendiendo a tus contactos... Pon tus contactos, te aprovechas de los foreros.
> 
> Atención a los foreros, vuestro ESFUERZO no se verá compensado por este pájaro (y otros), ya que ellos dirán (a través de números Bid-Ask) que sus contactos valen más que tu esfuerzo en buscar la monedas... También se crea una escasez artificial de plata debido a que la gente obtiene estas monedas, por lo que la jugada es doble...



Pero vamos a ver, que mala que es la envidia.

Casi todos los que adquieren estas monedas lo hacen por la seguridad que te dan, pero ninguno dudará en el futuro en tratar de sacarlas el máximo rendimiento posible como tú haces con los eagles.

Aquí cada uno que haga con sus monedas lo que quiera y si no quiere que no las pille, cada uno ya es mayorcito para saber donde se mete.

Entiendo que queráis meter miedo, pero hay vida más allá de los tubos de eagles, y tranquilos que todavía hay carlillos para todos, que por mucho que compre la gente siempre os va a dar tiempo a deshaceros de los eagles para comprar carlillos.


----------



## ako (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Se puede negar legalmente mi caja que ahorros a encargarme las monedas de 12€ sabiendo que hay todavía stock en el BDE de la sucursal de la ciudad más cercana y que en mi ciudad no hay?
> 
> Ahora me dicen que solo encargan las de 20€, que es la política del banco encargar solo las últimas que se hayan puesto en circulación.
> 
> ...



No me queda claro lo que darias por 83 monedas, yo podria ir a Vigo a llevarte esa cantidad si me haces una oferta, tengo stock de sobra.

Lo de que en tu sucursal no quiere traerte monedas es normal, cuando en la sucursal del BdE de la zona a la que pertenece tu caja o banco se queda seca de monedas no traen más ya que utilizan un furgón blindado para el transporte y aprovechan un viaje para los asuntos propios de la entidad.
Lo que no van hacer es pagar un transporte pora hacerte a ti el favor, esto me lo dijo un director de sucursal de otra provincia.

Lo dicho quien quiera monedas de 12 se las dejo a un precio inmejorable y entregadas en mano.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Y ahora bubler deja caer una posible denuncia a los foreros que hablen de la fundicion de monedas, tio, de verdad, eres completamente gilipollas.



Le acabo de reportar por amenazas y calumnias. A ver si fumigan de una puta vez a estos putos trollacos.


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> A mi me dijeron en mi sucursal, que ellos tenían un plazo de tiempo para solicitarlas, que ahora tenían las de 20 euros que son las de última emisión. De todas formas se comprometió a pedírmelas, esto en Caixanova o como se llamen ahora.
> Añado que soy tan buena clienta como tu, es decir, dejo lo justito para pagar los recibos



Pues volveré a preguntarles a ver si me las encargan. De todos modos estaría bien saber a qué están obligados legalmente. 

Según lo que sale en el BOE no estoy muy seguro de si se pueden negar.



> Las monedas serán acuñadas por cuenta del Estado, en la Fábrica Nacional de
> Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España. Una
> vez realizada esta entrega, las monedas quedarán a disposición del público, para lo cual
> *se contará con la colaboración de las entidades de crédito.* Éstas podrán formular ante la
> ...


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

ako dijo:


> No me queda claro lo que darias por 83 monedas, yo podria ir a Vigo a llevarte esa cantidad si me haces una oferta, tengo stock de sobra.
> 
> Lo de que en tu sucursal no quiere traerte monedas es normal, cuando en la sucursal del BdE de la zona a la que pertenece tu caja o banco se queda seca de monedas no traen más ya que utilizan un furgón blindado para el transporte y aprovechan un viaje para los asuntos propios de la entidad.
> Lo que no van hacer es pagar un transporte pora hacerte a ti el favor, esto me lo dijo un director de sucursal de otra provincia.
> ...



Puse que ofrecía 12 euros a mayores por 83 monedas (en total 1008€). Pero de todos modos, después de lo que me comenta Burbrujita voy a ir mañana a la sucursal a insistir.

En la sucursal del BDE de la zona todavían quedan (Coruña). Su escusa es que ellos por política interna solo encargan las de última emisión, es decir, ahora, las de 20.


----------



## BURBRUJITA (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Pues volveré a preguntarles a ver si me las encargan. De todos modos estaría bien saber a qué están obligados legalmente.
> 
> Según lo que sale en el BOE no estoy muy seguro de si se pueden negar.




Yo entendí que les marcaban un plazo para pedirlas, que ahora el plazo es para solicitar las de 20 euros. 

Estoy a la espera de que me llamen y me digan algo más, cuando sepa algo te paso la info. Yo estoy como tu, aquí las sucursales están arrasadas y lo malo es que en el extraradio las retiraron de muchas oficinas.


----------



## ako (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Puse que ofrecía 12 euros* ¿¿¿¿¿a mayores???? *por 83 monedas (en total 1008€). Pero de todos modos, después de lo que me comenta Burbrujita voy a ir mañana a la sucursal a insistir.
> 
> En la sucursal del BDE de la zona todavían quedan (Coruña). Su escusa es que ellos por política interna solo encargan las de última emisión, es decir, ahora, las de 20.



Bueno pues si tienen en su zona *si *las pueden pedir, yo he pedido 10.000 euros aunque finalmente solo pudieron conseguir 2000 :8: (no se si ulilizando dos DNI por la limitación de 83, fue un favor a través de un tercero) y eran de 12 €.


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Yo entendí que les marcaban un plazo para pedirlas, que ahora el plazo es para solicitar las de 20 euros.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que me llamen y me digan algo más, cuando sepa algo te paso la info. Yo estoy como tu, aquí las sucursales están arrasadas y lo malo es que en el extraradio las retiraron de muchas oficinas.



Ok, gracias. Si voy mañana o llamo os cuento también qué me dicen.

Sobre lo de que retiraron las que ya tenían de 12€ al salir las de 20€, me lo comentaron una vez y me extraño bastante. ¿Por qué harán eso? Igual es que hasta ahora la gente siempre les pedía solo las de última emisión y acababan devolviendo las anteriores.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Ok, gracias. Si voy mañana o llamo os cuento también qué me dicen.
> 
> Sobre lo de que retiraron las que ya tenían de 12€ al salir las de 20€, me lo comentaron una vez y me extraño bastante. ¿Por qué harán eso? Igual es que hasta ahora la gente siempre les pedía solo las de última emisión y acababan devolviendo las anteriores.



Mi experiencia personal es que dónde más monedas tienen es en las sucursales del BBVA. Y en varias sucursales de los dos tipos: de 12€ y de 20€. 

No dejéis de visitarlas.

EDITO: Me acabo de acordar de que Paco Jones igual os consigue unos cuantos cientos. Pero a los de ING nos tiene vetados.


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra coger las de 20...



Yo creo que es mejor tener una de 20 que un billete de 20. 
Esta claro que es mejor las de 12, pero si va a temer dinero en bancolchon y no tiene de 12, siempre creo es aconsejable coger las de 20. Aunque luego le comprara a un forero de 12, también puede pagarle con las de 20. 
Por eso entre billetes o las de 20 , mejor las de 20


----------



## Mk3 (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Mi experiencia personal es que dónde más monedas tienen es en las sucursales del BBVA. Y en varias sucursales de los dos tipos: de 12€ y de 20€.
> 
> No dejéis de visitarlas.
> 
> EDITO: Me acabo de acordar de que Paco Jones igual os consigue unos cuantos cientos. Pero a los de ING nos tiene vetados.



Por mi zona es al contrario, me dicen que hace 20 días recibieron orden de pasar a recoger todas las de 12: no queda ni la primera en los BeBaVino


----------



## Mk3 (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Puse que ofrecía 12 euros a mayores por 83 monedas (en total 1008€). Pero de todos modos, después de lo que me comenta Burbrujita voy a ir mañana a la sucursal a insistir.
> 
> En la sucursal del BDE de la zona todavían quedan (Coruña). *Su escusa es que ellos por política interna solo encargan las de última emisión, es decir, ahora, las de 20*.



Por aquí arriba dice lo mismo. Vete a un ex Caixanova, en estos temas suelen funcionar.


----------



## lcdbop (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Pon el correo, al que lo enviastes y desde donde te respondieron, es raro ya que todos los correos son organizativos y centralizados:
> 
> Banco de España - Sobre el Banco - Organización territorial
> 
> ¿Puedes indicar como obtuvistes dicha dirección de mail?



Pues de la web que has puesto tú, eliges la localidad y luego en la parte superior izquierda viene un tríptico de esa sucursal, dentro de él aparece el email. Por ejemplo:
http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/sobreelbanco/organiza/folletos/Valladolid.pdf
Saludos


----------



## ako (14 Dic 2010)

Yo creo que os merece la pena hacer un viaje en una mañana a una provincia con un BdE, con la mujer, los niños, la suegra, con el dni , hasta con el perro y la cartilla de vacunación y sacar 83 monedas cada uno que rebuscar y mendigar por las entidades financieras.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

¡insensatos! cada vez que compráis un karlillo dios mata un gatito ::

PD: ladran, luego cabalgamos :XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Reporte diario calentito, hoy como novedad entran Murcia, Logroño y Toledo gracias a los reportes de un forero anónimo, bluebeetle y ako respectivamente, a todos gracias por vuestra colaboración.

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo) )
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )
*Ceuta.*
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) )
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye:)
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo) )
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako) ) 
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín) )
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Añado hoja de cálculo:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>

A día de hoy una* onza en bullion internacional es 5 euros más cara* que una onza en carlillos


----------



## Platón (14 Dic 2010)

Por alusiones varias...
Antes de dejar de participar durante una larga larga temporada debido a que paso de peleas callejeras con gente que tiene más intereses que yo en este tema, me gustaría aclarar algunas cosas, no sin antes pedir disculpas a todo aquel que se pueda haber sentido ofendido por mi salida de tono de esta mañana. Las formas que utilicé no son propias de un caballero y ruego que me disculpen en ese sentido.
En cuanto al contenido, sólo decir varias cosas.
1.	Señor Davitin, trolleo muy mal precisamente porque no soy un troll. Pienso diferente, y eso en toda comunidad que no sea rija por unos comportamientos sectarios, no debería representar ningún problema, más bien lo contrario al enriquecernos con diferentes puntos de vista. Y si, ha leído usted bien, tengo karlillos, siempre lo he dicho y jamás he hablado mal de ellos ni dicho a nadie que no comprase. ¿Dónde está la incongruencia? Eso es lo que le gustaría a algunos que yo hiciese, para acusarme de troll, multinik y la virgen maría. Siempre he dicho que son el mejor seguro que existe en ese país, y me atreví a dudar de su bondad como inversión (esto es, ser capaz de revenderlos por un precio significativamente superior). Aquí pueden estar más o menos de acuerdo, yo los respeto a todos, cosa que otros no hacen conmigo y arremeten contra mi forma de pensar.
2.	En cuanto a lo del poder liberatorio, es una mamarrachada. Ni yo no nadie pagará directamente con estas monedas. Los bancos las cambian. No hay problema alguno. Otra cosa es la consideración de las monedas y su estatus. Pero repito, es una cuestión secundaria, cosa que he afirmado en el 90% de mis post, pero motivo por el que me quieren crucificar otro que no aportan argumento alguno más que su opinión. Tienen los BOE, yo tengo el correo electrónico del BdE y en su día también pregunté al cajero del BdE. Todas las versiones son coincidentes. Si alguno quiere que vaya al BdE de A Coruña, y se lo pregunte al cajero de pelo rapado, o que directamente llame (teneis el tlf en web). De todas formas no importa, eso no debería frenar a nadie en su idea de comprar karlillos. no me hace falta más ni me siento en la necesidad de aportar pruebas, no soy un delincuente ni un mentiroso. Si siguen queriendo vivir en la ignorancia, me parece bien, ustedes se lo pierden, así como las aportaciones de otros foreros que por muy pomperos que sean quieren aportar su parte al foro.
3.	Por último, yo no vivo del metal, al contrario de muchos de los que me atacan sin piedad, mi pan de cada día no depende de tener que colocar eagles, karlillos, paquillos o krugers como otros hacen (aunque aquí se atrevan a criticar las onzas que tiempo atrás compraron, seguros de que tendrán más mercado que nunca). No necesito vender ninguna moto a nadie, y nunca he dicho es el momento de hacer esto o aquello otro. Cada uno que decida libremente. Al igual que muchos otros que se acercan a este foro, yo no estoy en el círculo en el que hay que estar para poder sacar rendimiento a este negocio, ni ganas que tengo. Soy feliz así, vivo honradamente de mi profesión y de mi carrera, que tiempo y esfuerzo me ha costado, e incluso a alguno de ustedes o de sus familiares les habré ayudado y mucho en alguna ocasión con toda probabilidad.
Y nada más, no creo que sean tan simples como para pensar que la gente se deja influir por lo que unas u otras personas posteen en un foro al que puede acceder cualquier energúmeno. Y si alguien lo piensa así, es que cree que los que leen este foro no son demasiado inteligentes. A ellos les diría que cuidado a quien hacen caso, no ahora, puesto que las monedas de 12 siempre valdrán, al menos eso, 12 es la inversión más segura que una persona puede hacer, aun en el caso se que otros se conviertan en los intermediarios que saquen la tajada, pero esos mismos se ganan su vida vendiendo metal y no lo hacen por amor al arte. En este foro circula mucho pasaorero y pasaplatero de medio pelo que vive de esto porque no tiene otro oficio ni beneficio. Es decir, auténticos cracks de la economía, que no tienen otra cosa que hacer que decir detrás de un nick, la forma fácil y sencilla de dar el pelotazo de su vida. Duros a cuatro pesetas señores, compren, compren.
La pregunta es ¿quién manipula? ¿yo que digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera? ¿U otros que por imponer sus ideas pisotean a cualquiera y si es pompero más?
Hasta siempre burbujeros, ha sido un placer presentar oposición ideológica a tan potente (que no poderoso) lobby. Tengo mejores cosas que hacer con mi vida.


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Y que si eso es asi? que hay de malo en que monster o quien sea recompre monedas? no se trata de eso?
> 
> Si monster u otro forero me compra mis monedas por su valor facial+"x" pues eso que me he llevado...antes de la recompra mis beneficios eran "0".
> 
> ...



Te he puesto el Thx por eso, ahora al calabozo!


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra coger las de 20.
> 
> Para hacer eso mas te vale pagarle un sobreprecio a cualquier forero por sus monedas de 12 y sales ganando.
> 
> ...



Sí sí, las de 20€ las conviertes de monopolys a plata y luego cuando quieras las reconviertes a 12€ plata.... ¿Por qué pagar?

La reconversión plata-papel he dicho que podría ser un gran problema en el futuro con grandes cantidades, no para operativas pequeñas...

Negocio hundido, ciao!


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Que va a denunciar qué? España descuajaringándose por todas las costuras y con los policías y personal de juzgado que no saben si cobrarán el año que viene, y les va a importar si unos tíos de un foro se dedican a fundir monedas.:bla:



Que sí,

Pero que constituye un delito... aparte de eliminar el sistema de emergencia, y delito contra la corona, ya que FNMT es de la Real Casa de la Moneda...


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Ya, de hecho es lo que he ofrecido ya dando 12€ por cada 83 monedas ya que de momento hay en otras ciudades. Más adelante será distinto.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no me lo creo. En mi caja me han dicho que son de curso legal y que me aceptan de nuevo todas las que les lleve si es para ingresar en cuenta.



Ahora con operativas pequeñas no problem!

Sin embargo es con PREVIA PETICION...


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo quoteo para que quede constancia de este impresentable.
> 
> Ya le he reportado y animo a que hagáis lo propio por amenazas veladas y calumnias.



¿Y qué vas a decir? Fundidor, fundidor, en la hoguera acabarás!


----------



## Germain (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Que sí,
> 
> Pero que constituye un delito... aparte de eliminar el sistema de emergencia, y delito contra la corona, ya que FNMT es de la Real Casa de la Moneda...



¿Te tengo que decir por donde se puede meter Juancar mis Juankars?


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor tener una de 20 que un billete de 20.
> Esta claro que es mejor las de 12, pero si va a temer dinero en bancolchon y no tiene de 12, siempre creo es aconsejable coger las de 20. Aunque luego le comprara a un forero de 12, también puede pagarle con las de 20.
> Por eso entre billetes o las de 20 , mejor las de 20



Touché!!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-17.html#post3585534

Sistema de protección y diversificación....


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Pues de la web que has puesto tú, eliges la localidad y luego en la parte superior izquierda viene un tríptico de esa sucursal, dentro de él aparece el email. Por ejemplo:
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/sobreelbanco/organiza/folletos/Valladolid.pdf
> Saludos



OK

suc.valladolid@bde.es

Aunque si has referenciado mi mensaje, podrías haber escrito al mail que yo indiqué.

De todas formas, gracias por la aportación.


----------



## ryo (14 Dic 2010)

Macho, me fastidian estas rencillas vuestras. A mi que se discuta lo del poder liberatorio ME INTERESA, igual que me interesa el saber si la moneda es de curso legal, forzoso o sobre la facilidad de compra/venta para fundición.

Cada uno expone sus argumentos y pruebas, y las vaciladas en plan te-denuncio/te-reporto por cualquiera de los dos "bandos" me sobra.

Por cierto, ver a telecomunistoide especular con el metal es como mínimo hilarante. Donde queda el odio por la plusvalía ?


----------



## maruel (14 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿quién manipula? ¿yo que digo que cada uno haga lo que quiera? ¿U otros que por imponer sus ideas pisotean a cualquiera y si es pompero más?



Tienes mi apoyo..........


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Te tengo que decir por donde se puede meter Juancar mis Juankars?



Yo que tú retiraría eso...

Mira, hay muchos roles, personas honradas, manipuladores, tontos... Sin embargo, debes recordar, que con el rey debes honrar...

De verdad, retira eso.


----------



## ryo (14 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo que tú retiraría eso...
> 
> Mira, hay muchos roles, personas honradas, manipuladores, tontos... Sin embargo, debes recordar, que con el rey debes honrar...
> 
> De verdad, retira eso.



No sea que algún juez exija las "planchas" del foro.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Por alusiones varias...
> Antes de dejar de participar durante una larga larga temporada debido a que paso de peleas callejeras con gente que tiene más intereses que yo en este tema, me gustaría aclarar algunas cosas, no sin antes pedir disculpas a todo aquel que se pueda haber sentido ofendido por mi salida de tono de esta mañana. Las formas que utilicé no son propias de un caballero y ruego que me disculpen en ese sentido.
> En cuanto al contenido, sólo decir varias cosas.
> 1.	Señor Davitin, trolleo muy mal precisamente porque no soy un troll. Pienso diferente, y eso en toda comunidad que no sea rija por unos comportamientos sectarios, no debería representar ningún problema, más bien lo contrario al enriquecernos con diferentes puntos de vista. Y si, ha leído usted bien, tengo karlillos, siempre lo he dicho y jamás he hablado mal de ellos ni dicho a nadie que no comprase. ¿Dónde está la incongruencia? Eso es lo que le gustaría a algunos que yo hiciese, para acusarme de troll, multinik y la virgen maría. Siempre he dicho que son el mejor seguro que existe en ese país, y me atreví a dudar de su bondad como inversión (esto es, ser capaz de revenderlos por un precio significativamente superior). Aquí pueden estar más o menos de acuerdo, yo los respeto a todos, cosa que otros no hacen conmigo y arremeten contra mi forma de pensar.
> ...



Tiogilito le deseo que le vaya bien hayá donde sea que se va, se echará de menos su participación de la que muchas veces se extraen cuestiones interesantes para debatir.

Es usted incorregible con lo del poder liberatorio, hasta el último mensaje sigue dando la matraca :XX: 

Esperamos verle pronto reencarnado en su próximo nick, va a ser bastante aburrido e insoportable tener que aguantar las ordinarieces y exabruptos de SegundaResidencia (aka Bubbler) en su ausencia.

Hasta pronto, esperamos su pronta vuelta


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Macho, me fastidian estas rencillas vuestras. A mi que se discuta lo del poder liberatorio ME INTERESA, igual que me interesa el saber si la moneda es de curso legal, forzoso o sobre la facilidad de compra/venta para fundición.
> 
> Cada uno expone sus argumentos y pruebas, y las vaciladas en plan te-denuncio/te-reporto por cualquiera de los dos "bandos" me sobra.
> 
> Por cierto, ver a telecomunistoide especular con el metal es como mínimo hilarante. Donde queda el odio por la plusvalía ?



Yo por mi parte te indico que si tienes dudas, que llames al tesoro público, al BdE (enlaces puestos) por mail, por teléfono...

No hay poder liberatorio, es decir, no puedes obligar a pagar tus deudas con este tipo de moneda (excepto 2002, 2003 y 2004_Isabel)...

Otra cosa, es que te lo acepten (pacto entre ambas partes), ya que el estado (BdE) garantiza la conversión plata-moneda en un tiempo no determinado previa petición:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/190908-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-20.html#post3592361

Informate, piensa, y sé crítico


----------



## bubbler (14 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> No sea que algún juez exija las "planchas" del foro.



No, sin embargo en los anteriores roles que he descrito, he dejado puntos suspensivos... Quien sea listo sabrá y entenderá.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Tiogilito le deseo que le vaya bien hayá donde sea que se va, se echará de menos su participación de la que muchas veces se extraen cuestiones interesantes para debatir.
> 
> Es usted incorregible con lo del poder liberatorio, hasta el último mensaje sigue dando la matraca :XX:
> 
> ...



Siempre que he tenido ocasión me he referido al forero Tio Gilito con la mayor deferencia y respeto. Y si lo he hecho es porque siempre le he considerado acreedor de ambas cosas. Nunca participé en el linchamiento mediático del que fue objeto en el foro porque, además de una bajeza, me pareció, cuanto menos hipócrita. (Y sé que decir esto es propiciar mi propio lapidamiento foril)

Como es natural, uno puede sentir empatía por la familia de Wilson Pacheco, quizá una victima inocente de un país que se va africanizando cada vez más y donde la violencia ha acabado por ser algo natural y frecuente. Pero me duelen más los muertos, los vejados, los robados, los abusados, los secuestrados y extorsionados españoles que los extranjeros. Permítaseme esa licencia...

No se puede censurar a alguien por una salida fuera de tono o grosera en relación a un extranjero muerto en condiciones trágicas y luego darse un garbeo por el foro y, por ejemplo, postear en un hilo que tiene por topic: ¿Qué clase de extranjeros te tocan más los cojones? Teta y sopa no caben en la boca, dice el refrán.

Tio Gilito es un forero imprescindible. Un enemigo de altura, como debe ser. Su dialéctica es cansina y trata de abatir a su oponente por agotamiento. Pero es un lujo rebatirle. Decían los sioux que la grandeza de una tribu se mide por el arrojo de sus enemigos y es algo que debemos tener presente. El hilo de metales es una soberana m i e r d a si no hay pelea inside. Sería lo mismo que La Guardería sin fotos guarras. 

También decía Von Misses, parafraseando a los clásicos griegos, que de los periodos guerra y de violencia nacen las mejores y más brillantes ideas. Por el contrario, una etapa demasiado larga de paz degenera y abotarga a la sociedad que la padece y le hace perder sus valores y referentes culturales.

Yo no quiero que se vaya nadie. Esto es un foro y venimos aquí a discutir y buscarnos la cara virtualmente. Ese es el fin último de este lugar.

Adversus hostem, aeternam auctóritas.


----------



## C.J. (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Mi experiencia personal es que dónde más monedas tienen es en las sucursales del BBVA. Y en varias sucursales de los dos tipos: de 12€ y de 20€.
> 
> No dejéis de visitarlas.
> 
> EDITO: Me acabo de acordar de que Paco Jones igual os consigue unos cuantos cientos. Pero a los de ING nos tiene vetados.




Hace 2 semanas en una única sucursal de BBVA 173 monedas.


----------



## Apocalipse (14 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Siempre que he tenido ocasión me he referido al forero Tio Gilito con la mayor deferencia y respeto. Y si lo he hecho es porque siempre le he considerado acreedor de ambas cosas.



Hablas de un tío que se dedicaba a llamar "muertos de hambre" a los foreros, que me parece el insulto más repugnante que alguien puede pronunciar, porque denota que la persona que lo suelta valora a los demás por lo que tienen, y desprecia a los que tienen poco. Peor aun: ¡llamaba "muertos de hambre" a los foreros solo porque nos preocupaba que la vivienda estuviera cara y porque hacíamos apología del alquiler!

¿Respeto, dices?


----------



## Telecomunista (15 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Ahora con operativas pequeñas no problem!
> 
> Sin embargo es con PREVIA PETICION...



A mi lo que me han dicho es que puedo llevarles en cualquier momento cuantas quiera sin previo aviso si es para ingresar.

Ellos son los primeros interesados en que ingreses en tu cuenta cuanto más dinero mejor. No obstante no tengo ningún interes en ello. El dinero fuera de la banca está 100 veces mejor.


----------



## Telecomunista (15 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Por cierto, ver a telecomunistoide especular con el metal es como mínimo hilarante. Donde queda el odio por la plusvalía ?



Perdona pero yo lo que hago con los metales es:

-Sacar dinero de la banca privada y por lo tanto joderles el coeficiente de caja en el caso de las monedas de 12€. -> Perjudica al sistema capitalista

-Proteger mis ahorros contra la inflación provocada por el mecanismo de creación de dinero por parte de la banca privada y su salvamento por parte de los títeres liberales de la élite capitalista. -> Perjudica al sistema capitalista.

Mientras no acapare medios de producción ni tenga asalariados no estoy en contradicción con mi ideología y puedo hacer con mis ahorros de proletario lo que me salga del nabo, faltaría más. Y si aún encima con ello contribuyo a restar poder a la banca, encantado lo hago. Es de masocas prestar el dinero a un banquero para que ellos lo presten 50 veces y utilicen el poder que les das para esclavizarte.


----------



## quaver (15 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Tiogilito le deseo que le vaya bien _*hayá*_ donde sea que se va, se echará de menos su participación de la que muchas veces se extraen cuestiones interesantes para debatir.



allá.
(Del lat. illac, por allí).
1. adv. l. allí. Indica lugar menos circunscrito o determinado que el que se denota con esta última voz. Por eso allá admite ciertos grados de comparación que rechaza allí. Tan allá, más allá, muy allá. Se emplea a veces precediendo a nombres significativos de lugar para denotar lejanía. Allá en Rusia. Allá en América.

Saludos.


----------



## lcdbop (15 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> OK
> 
> suc.valladolid@bde.es
> 
> ...



De nada, de todas formas no pregunté por eso, fue por si podía encargar monedas de 12€, en unos sí y en otros que fuera a primera hora antes de que se acabaran las de ese día.


----------



## lcdbop (15 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Macho, me fastidian estas rencillas vuestras. A mi que se discuta lo del poder liberatorio ME INTERESA, igual que me interesa el saber si la moneda es de curso legal, forzoso o sobre la facilidad de compra/venta para fundición.
> 
> Cada uno expone sus argumentos y pruebas, y las vaciladas en plan te-denuncio/te-reporto por cualquiera de los dos "bandos" me sobra.



Coincido contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## bubbler (15 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> A mi *lo que me han dicho* es que puedo llevarles en cualquier momento cuantas quiera sin previo aviso si es para ingresar.
> 
> Ellos son los primeros interesados en que ingreses en tu cuenta cuanto más dinero mejor. No obstante no tengo ningún interes en ello. El dinero fuera de la banca está 100 veces mejor.



Contrasta con el BOE

Último párrafo de la segunda hoja:

"Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público."

Como ya indiqué en otro post, pudiera ser que la conversión plata-digital se realizase en el acto (a día de hoy).


----------



## luismarple (15 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Perdona pero yo lo que hago con los metales es:
> 
> -Sacar dinero de la banca privada y por lo tanto joderles el coeficiente de caja en el caso de las monedas de 12€. -> Perjudica al sistema capitalista
> 
> ...




Te han dicho alguna vez que te das un aire a Leire Pajín eligiendo responsable para el plan nacional sobre drogas???






(juas juas juas, a que duele?)


----------



## Ulisses (15 Dic 2010)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Hablas de un tío que se dedicaba a llamar "muertos de hambre" a los foreros, que me parece el insulto más repugnante que alguien puede pronunciar, porque denota que la persona que lo suelta valora a los demás por lo que tienen, y desprecia a los que tienen poco. Peor aun: ¡llamaba "muertos de hambre" a los foreros solo porque nos preocupaba que la vivienda estuviera cara y porque hacíamos apología del alquiler!
> 
> ¿Respeto, dices?



¿Y llamar muerto de hambre a alguien en burbuja.info es un insulto repugnante? 

Quizá en un determinado contexto lo fuese, no digo que no. Pero no hay que rasgarse las vestiduras. Aquí nos decimos de todo. Al que censura la compra de oro se le llama miserable, envidioso y muerto de hambre sin ningún tipo de pudor. Mucho peor se trata a los que lo compran y venden. Como si comprar y vender pisos fuese una actividad comercial mucho más honesta.

Posiblemente emilio botín piense que los que le piden una hipoteca a 40 años por un zulo miserable es un muerto de hambre. Pero su política comercial le impide manifestarlo directamente.

Ver los calificativos que dedican a otros conforeros los cibersorayos y cieberpepiños dejan a uno desconcertado y las referencias al patrimonio ajeno y a la falta de cultura es el modo más sencillo de rebatir al vecino en ausencia de argumentos. Esto es un foro español.

No hay que andar con remilgos. Creo que determinadas expresiones deben ser toleradas en un foro anónimo cuando, en la vida real, tenemos que tolerar actitudes desagradables a diario, que es mucho peor.


Yo no defiendo la postura de Tio gilito, creo que eso es evidente. Sólo su permanencia en el foro.


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Y llamar muerto de hambre a alguien en burbuja.info es un insulto repugnante?
> 
> Quizá en un determinado contexto lo fuese, no digo que no. Pero no hay que rasgarse las vestiduras. Aquí nos decimos de todo. Al que censura la compra de oro se le llama miserable, envidioso y muerto de hambre sin ningún tipo de pudor. Mucho peor se trata a los que lo compran y venden. Como si comprar y vender pisos fuese una actividad comercial mucho más honesta.
> 
> ...



Algunos tienen la piel muy fina, esto es un foro para personas adultas joder, si de vez en cuando no se pueden usar palabras fuertes para remarcar las ideas entonces mejor nos vamos a postear a la mansión de Hello Kitty.


----------



## merche400 (15 Dic 2010)

Como andamos de stock en Valencia?

Dejadme algo para año nuevo que pienso ir a pillarme unas cuantas más.


Por cierto... comenté el otro día el tema ese de sacar la pasta del credito de la visa y, a fin de mes, volver a ingresar al cambiar las monedas con el fin de tener el credito de la visa en plata. Independientemente de la perdida de tiempo y las explicaciones que tendría que dar en el trabajo, el del banco me dijo que, el primer o segundo gasto de pasar de la visa a la cuenta me lo podrían quitar...pero los siguiente son de cerca de 11 euros x 1000 euros. Si tengo cerca de 6000 euros de credito...pues... es una putada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Dic 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo no defiendo la postura de Tio gilito, creo que eso es evidente. Sólo su permanencia en el foro.



No hace falta que defiendas su permanencia en el foro. Su antiguo nick no está baneado. Si no se conecta y postea es porque no quiere.


----------



## Telecomunista (15 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Contrasta con el BOE
> 
> Último párrafo de la segunda hoja:
> 
> ...



Yo ahí lo que entiendo es que se refiere al cambio cuando adquieres las monedas.

Y aunque solo fuese el cambio plata-difgital el instantáneo (que no lo creo) no hay inconveniente, pues nada te impide a continuación de haber ingresado las monedas en el banco, retirarlo en efectivo o si no tienen suficientes papeles en ese momento, uno o dos días después.


----------



## Telecomunista (15 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Te han dicho alguna vez que te das un aire a Leire Pajín eligiendo responsable para el plan nacional sobre drogas???
> 
> (juas juas juas, a que duele?)



Pues no, nunca me lo han dicho. Y tampoco entiendo lo que quieres decir.


----------



## RNSX (15 Dic 2010)

en Valencia queda stock, yo he estado hoy con un amigo y me he llevado 140 porque no quedaban mas. pero me ha dicho que tenian mas en la caja


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Dic 2010)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Yo entendí que les marcaban un plazo para pedirlas, que ahora el plazo es para solicitar las de 20 euros.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que me llamen y me digan algo más, cuando sepa algo te paso la info. Yo estoy como tu, aquí las sucursales están arrasadas y lo malo es que en el extraradio las retiraron de muchas oficinas.



He llamado e insistiendo he conseguido que finalmente me encargen las monedas. Dicen que de forma excepcional, así que quizás las proximas veces me cobren por el porte o directamente se niegen (aunque creo que no lo pueden hacer según lo que pone el BOE).


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> He llamado e insistiendo he conseguido que finalmente me encargen las monedas. Dicen que de forma excepcional, así que quizás las proximas veces me cobren por el porte o directamente se niegen (aunque creo que no lo pueden hacer según lo que pone el BOE).



¡Así se hace!, hay que apretarles si no no mueven el culo, enhorabuena y que cunda el ejemplo.

Por cierto mirando en la página de la FNMT:



> MONEDAS DE 12 Y 20 EURO
> MONEDAS DE 12 Y 20 EURO
> 
> La Real Casa de la Moneda inició en el año 1994 la acuñación de monedas en plata de colección con un valor facial de 2.000 pesetas, que, para su uso corriente eran distribuidas por las entidades bancarias y para el coleccionismo se enmarcaban en un estuche conmemorativo y eran distribuidas por los comercios numismáticos.
> ...


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> He llamado e insistiendo he conseguido que finalmente me encargen las monedas. Dicen que de forma excepcional, así que quizás las proximas veces me cobren por el porte o directamente se niegen (aunque creo que no lo pueden hacer según lo que pone el BOE).



¿Es obligatorio que las encargen? Se que en el banco de españa de mi ciudad las hay. Pero el director de la sucursal de la caja con la trabajo me dijo que no las tenia ni las "podía pedir". 
Es que si es asi, me podéis decir donde lo pone para ir alli y graparle las hojas en la cara.

Gracias


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Yo ahí lo que entiendo es que se refiere al cambio cuando adquieres las monedas.
> 
> Y aunque solo fuese el cambio plata-difgital el instantáneo (que no lo creo) no hay inconveniente, pues nada te impide a continuación de haber ingresado las monedas en el banco, retirarlo en efectivo o si no tienen suficientes papeles en ese momento, uno o dos días después.



Buena observación! Cierto es que se refiere a la conversión papel-plata; algunos foreros indican que han tenido que rellenar un papel en el BdE, ya que es la petición... Sin embargo a la viceversa (reconversión plata-papel) el BOE no indica nada... ¿supone esto que no hay garantía de reconversión? No, la garantía de reconversión (ya que no se indica nada) es el mismo método, previa petición.

Ahora las operativas de conversión son completamente discretas (excepto el esfuerzo para realizarla)... Sin embargo en el futuro esto podría cambiar.


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra coger las de 20.
> 
> Para hacer eso mas te vale *pagarle un sobreprecio* a cualquier forero por sus monedas de 12 y sales ganando.
> 
> ...



Un acertijo matemático:

Existen monedas de 12€ y 20€ idénticas de plata 925/18gr, sin embargo hay una horda de foreros que a sabiendas de que sea ilegal, van a un orfebre para vender las dos monedas para su fundición.

Dicho orfebre negocia el precio con uno de los foreros, dicho forero pepito, ávido de descomunales ganancias, le indica al orfebre que como la plata está (supongamos por ejemplo a 22€ por carlillo) se la vende a 21,50€. El orfebre ve las dos monedas...

¿Qué moneda eligirá el orfebre?
¿Cual os gustaría entregar vosotros?
Quedan excluidas otras condiciones.

2º Escenario, idem al anterior, pero ahora el precio de venta para el orfebre es de 18,50€.


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Un acertijo matemático:
> 
> Existen monedas de 12€ y 20€ idénticas de plata 925/18gr, sin embargo hay una horda de foreros que a sabiendas de que sea ilegal, van a un orfebre para vender las dos monedas para su fundición.
> 
> ...



1º y 2º escenario
a--La de 20( en el primer caso se la puedo dar, en el segundo ni de coña ya pierdo 1,5)
b--La de 12


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2010)

Claro esta que el las compra para su colección particular, sino tendria que denunciarlo por destrucción intencionada de dinero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Buena observación! Cierto es que se refiere a la conversión papel-plata; algunos foreros indican que han tenido que rellenar un papel en el BdE, ya que es la petición... Sin embargo a la viceversa (reconversión plata-papel) el BOE no indica nada... ¿supone esto que no hay garantía de reconversión? No, la garantía de reconversión (ya que no se indica nada) es el mismo método, previa petición.
> 
> Ahora las operativas de conversión son completamente discretas (excepto el esfuerzo para realizarla)... Sin embargo en el futuro esto podría cambiar.



Si...en el futuro pueden pasar muchas cosas...Como que tengas que vender tus Eagles a una fundición...::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Un acertijo matemático:
> 
> Existen monedas de 12€ y 20€ idénticas de plata 925/18gr, sin embargo hay una horda de foreros que a sabiendas de que sea ilegal, van a un orfebre para vender las dos monedas para su fundición.
> 
> ...



Vacia mierda-acertijo. 

Si las compra para fundir, como presupones (yo si se la vendo no se lo preguntaré...puede quererlas para hacerse un collar hortera), le da igual una u otra. ::

Otro acertijo para ti : 

Para fundir, ¿Qué preferirá? ¿Un Kg de sterling karlillos o 975 gramos de Eagles? 

De nuevo ::


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

hinka dijo:


> 1º y 2º escenario
> a--La de 20( en el primer caso se la puedo dar, en el segundo ni de coña ya pierdo 1,5)
> b--La de 12



correcto!

El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el echo de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> correcto!
> 
> El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el echo de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.



Ummmm pq los 16? Entiendo que no puede superar los 20.
Le saldría mejor ir la banco a buscarlas. Pero pq no le sale mal compararlas a 
19,50?
La misma plata le saldría 0.50€ más barata.

Pero como el orfebre es coleccionista, nada más lejos de su idea que fundir y entrar en el mundo del hampa, en caso de necesidad y escasez de monedas de plata puede pagarlas incluso más. Todo es cuestion del mercado.
Como me dijo un día un cajero del banco de España(antes de una en una ahora si no fuese por el limite de 1000€ preguntaria cuantos kg quiere).


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

hinka dijo:


> Ummmm pq los 16? Entiendo que no puede superar los 20.
> Le saldría mejor ir la banco a buscarlas. Pero pq no le sale mal compararlas a
> 19,50?
> La misma plata le saldría 0.50€ más barata.
> ...



Sí, lo explico.

Es matemática pura, excluyendo otros factores. Si el precio fuera 18,50€, el orfebre entonces le interesa más dar el salto a la de 20€ y por ejemplo pagarte +1,50€ (21,50€); ya que de 12€ hasta 18,50€ van 6,50€ por encima del seguro; la media entre 12 y 20 son 16, por lo que por encima de 16 ya sería mejor ir a por la de 20+la diferencia entre 16 y 18,50 (1,50), ya que sin seguro sólo tendría 1,50€.

Es decir que matemáticamente bajo estos escenario y sin otros factores (que por supuesto alteran), el beneficio máximo de las de 12€ sería como mucho 4€.

Claro que esto es sólo un ejemplo del efecto seguro-protección-techo o acotación de moneda o como se llame.


----------



## electric0 (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> correcto!
> 
> El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el echo de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.





bubbler dijo:


> Sí, lo explico.
> 
> Es matemática pura, excluyendo otros factores. Si el precio fuera 18,50€, el orfebre entonces le interesa más dar el salto a la de 20€ y por ejemplo pagarte +1,50€ (21,50€); ya que de 12€ hasta 18,50€ van 6,50€ por encima del seguro; la media entre 12 y 20 son 16, por lo que por encima de 16 ya sería mejor ir a por la de 20+la diferencia entre 16 y 18,50 (1,50), ya que sin seguro sólo tendría 1,50€.
> 
> ...




Estos comentarios los hace Ud, en el pueblo donde naci y los que le escuchen directamente le contestan con aquello de ""aste zagalet lace falt un bullido""

Vamos a ver...

1º ... Nunca (al menos que sea su amigo intimo y confie mucho en Ud.) vera fundir monedas a un orfebre/fundidor, esas cosas se hacen en la intimidad del taller y a solas.

2º... si las monedas las compra un orfrebre/fundidor literalmente las pesa, y luego les pone el precio,..... el valor facial como que le da igual y "el dibujito" solo le sirve para saber la ley de la plata, UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE, es decir el valor facial, literalmente le importa un bledo.

3º ... nunca le dara factura, recibo o similar que junto al secretismo y "cerramiento" de la profesion, produce la impresion de "" esto es lo que hay, o lo tomas o lo dejas "".

4º ... el orfebre tiene trabajos mas rentables que ir al banco a comprar monedas,..... aparte de tener a su proveedor habitual de metales de confianza.

----------------------

... por todo lo expresado anteriormente la sucesion de acontecimientos a la hora de vender a un fundidor son los siguientes...

Palabras las justas....

aciones --- pesar en una bascula las monedas, por supuesto sin funditas de plastico ni tonterias, apuntar el peso, operar con la calculadora, y decir ""tanto valen"" esperando la respuesta;

Si es negativa,.... pues lleveselas (y piensa por dentro, y si no vienes mas a molestar mejor)

si es positiva,.... pues recoje las monedas de la bascula las mete en una bolsa, y paga lo acordado. (y se acabo la conversacion)

---------------

¿ud cree que va a salir en la conversacion algo sobre el valor facial?


Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> correcto!
> 
> El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el echo de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.



No te enteras. Para el orfebre son lo mismo si lo que quiere es fundirlas. Como si le das un columnario y lo quiere para fundir.

(y verifica tu ortografía que aún no le han quitado la hache al verbo hacer)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Sí, lo explico.
> 
> Es matemática pura, excluyendo otros factores. Si el precio fuera 18,50€, el orfebre entonces le interesa más dar el salto a la de 20€ y por ejemplo pagarte +1,50€ (21,50€); ya que de 12€ hasta 18,50€ van 6,50€ por encima del seguro; la media entre 12 y 20 son 16, por lo que por encima de 16 ya sería mejor ir a por la de 20+la diferencia entre 16 y 18,50 (1,50), ya que sin seguro sólo tendría 1,50€.
> 
> ...



Ese tema ya lo hemos estudiado. Y te haces la picha un lío. Si es para fundir, como ya te he dicho y es evidente, le da igual una u otra.

Sin embargo, si no es para un orfebre sino para alguien que quiere invertir en plata, en efecto, poco por debajo de 20 euros al spot las de 20 euros son preferibles. Simplemente porque el seguro de 20 euros vale más que el de 12. ¿Cuanto más? Seguro que ni sabes hacer el cálculo ni te lo voy a hacer. Aprende de valuación de opciones (cada moneda lleva un put con ella) y te enteras. De paso también aprende cálculo estocástico que es necesario para entender el modelo de Black-Scholes.

Por otra parte, esto mismo es lo que pasa ahora con la moneda de 12 euros. A pesar de que al spot está ligeramente por debajo de los 12 euros, el seguro vale más que esa diferencia. 

Hay otro error en tu razonamiento. Supones que las monedas de 20 euros son facilmente accesibles y en cantidad. Nada más falso. Y cuando al spot las de 12 euros valgan 18 ya no quedarán de 20. ::

El mismo error que los que compraron Eagles para venderlos cuando el spot estuviese a más de 20. Secondhome debe andar tirándose de los pelos...::

Ya se sabe...Un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho juntos...


----------



## quaver (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> correcto!
> 
> El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el *echo* de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.



hecho, cha.

Saludos.

Edito: El Sr. Monster ya le ha indicado el error.


----------



## vigobay (16 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> correcto!
> 
> El valor facial sirve también de seguro-protección (como dijo davitín en un post); sin embargo el echo de que haya salido la de 20€, hace que la de 12€ no pueda superar los 16€, ya que entonces para el orfebre le sería más interesante la de 20€.



En parte me parece un razonamiento correcto y desde luego tendrían más márgen de maniobra los Karlillos si en lugar de cambiar su facial a 20 euros, hubiesen mantenido el facial a 12 y les bajasen la ley como hacen en Alemania y Holanda. Eso hubiese sido la "Caña".

Como esto no ha sucedido, puestos a pensar no se podría descartar que las monedas de 20 euros si la plata llega a pegar el petardazo, tengan una vida efímera y duren uno o dos años y después le bajen la ley o cambien de nuevo su facial. En ese caso si que serían mucho más interesantes las de 20 euros. Después de darle una vuelta a todas las opciones y al razonamiento ya hecho en este foro de que al llegar a 16-18 euros lo ideal sería vender Karlillos para comprar de 20 es la jugada lógica, pero me parece que cuando ocurra seremos muchos los que lo intentemos hacer y le puede restar potencial. Yo personalmente trataría de comprar karlillos pero dejando bullion en la recámara porque puede tener más potencial aunque lógicamente más riesgo.

En fin, es una opinión...
:fiufiu:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> hecho, cha.
> 
> Saludos.



pole ortográfica fail ::

Al menos verifica que tus brillantes contribuciones no están repetidas.


----------



## electric0 (16 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te enteras. Para el orfebre son lo mismo si lo que quiere es fundirlas. Como si le das un columnario y lo quiere para fundir.
> 
> (y verifica tu ortografía que aún no le han quitado la hache al verbo hacer)



Es mas, le das una moneda rara que no conozca y aunque valga un dineral (por su escasez o lo que sea) es capaz de apartarla del monton y no quererla, ya que al no conocerla no sabe su ley y teme el engaño.

Es evidente que solo va a pagar lo que conozca y unicamente al precio del metal.... todo lo demas?????? pajas mentales.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Es mas, le das una moneda rara que no conozca y aunque valga un dineral (por su escasez o lo que sea) es capaz de apartarla del monton y no quererla, ya que al no conocerla no sabe su ley y teme el engaño.
> 
> Es evidente que solo va a pagar lo que conozca y unicamente al precio del metal.... todo lo demas?????? pajas mentales.
> 
> Saludos




Como diría Roy Batty en la última escena de Blade Runner



> Yo... he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais...fundir onzas españolas de oro en crisoles más allá de Orión...
> 
> Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> Es hora de morir.


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2010)

Que cansino es bubler, como se nota que le mueve el interes.

Como ha dicho monster, si el orfebre solo quiere fundirlas, se la suda el valor facial.

Y otra cosa, aqui nadie esta hablando de fundir monedas...si alguien vende monedas a un orfebre no es responsable de lo que este haga con ellas, las puede querer para coleccionarlas o meterselas por el buyate, vaya usted a saber.

El que compre monedas de 20 teniendo las de 12 va a hacer el canelo total.

Por cierto, la unica salida de las monedas no es a un orfebre, tambien hay gente que le interesa tenerlas como seguro ante crash financiero y no le importara pagar un sobreprecio por ellas (cuando la plata valga mas, claro)...y tambien esta la gente que las revende a sus contactos.

Por otra parte, me hace gracia cuando bubler dice que a cada moneda se le podra sacar como mucho "solo" 3 o 4 euros..."solo" dice, como si fuera poco porcentaje...vamos a ver...sacarle 4 euros a cada moneda es sacarle un 35% (mas o menos) de beneficio...ahora buscad algun deposito de algun banco que os ofrezca ese porcentaje por meter vuestra pasta ahi...


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

vigobay dijo:


> En parte me parece un razonamiento correcto y desde luego tendrían más márgen de maniobra los Karlillos si en lugar de cambiar su facial a 20 euros, hubiesen mantenido el facial a 12 y les bajasen la ley como hacen en Alemania y Holanda. Eso hubiese sido la "Caña".
> 
> Como esto no ha sucedido, puestos a pensar no se podría descartar que las monedas de 20 euros si la plata llega a pegar el petardazo, tengan una vida efímera y duren uno o dos años y después le bajen la ley o cambien de nuevo su facial. En ese caso si que serían mucho más interesantes las de 20 euros. Después de darle una vuelta a todas las opciones y al razonamiento ya hecho en este foro de que al llegar a 16-18 euros lo ideal sería vender Karlillos para comprar de 20 es la jugada lógica, pero me parece que cuando ocurra seremos muchos los que lo intentemos hacer y le puede restar potencial. Yo personalmente trataría de comprar karlillos pero dejando bullion en la recámara porque puede tener más potencial aunque lógicamente más riesgo.
> 
> ...



Interesante aportación!

Cierto es que las monedas de 12€ y las de 20€ tienen su ventana de actuación, como muy bien has expuesto.

Fijaros cómo las matemáticas han realizado su labor, sacando lo bueno y lo malo de cada forero.


----------



## bubbler (16 Dic 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Que cansino es bubler, como se nota que le mueve el interes.
> 
> Como ha dicho monster, si el orfebre solo quiere fundirlas, se la suda el valor facial.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5UqReBv5zE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asqueado (16 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Estos comentarios los hace Ud, en el pueblo donde naci y los que le escuchen directamente le contestan con aquello de ""aste zagalet lace falt un bullido""
> 
> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: lo podras poner en mayusculas, pero mas claro de explicar imposible, pero nada algunos dale que dale, piensan que van hacer un negocio redondo 2+2= 5 + 2 = 9 :XX::XX:

P.D. Ha sido un placer haberte conocido, ya sabes donde me encuentro, cuando quieras, repetimos. saludos


----------



## electric0 (17 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: lo podras poner en mayusculas, pero mas claro de explicar imposible, pero nada algunos dale que dale, piensan que van hacer un negocio redondo 2+2= 5 + 2 = 9 :XX::XX:
> 
> P.D. Ha sido un placer haberte conocido, ya sabes donde me encuentro, cuando quieras, repetimos. saludos



Bah, ya no digo mas las cosas, ya prefiero que discutan sobre poderes liberatorios, y cuentos de lechera.... cuando se "estampen" tampoco los consolare, las cosas ya estan bastante bien escritas, luego que no vengan llorando....

Por cierto la bolsita esta fantastica, mas dura que los plasticos originales, individual, con auto-cierre y del tamaño ideal para la moneda.... y la bascula tambien, mas portatil imposible, jejejejeejeje, limitada a medio kilo, vale, pero tampoco hay tantas monedas ni joyas que superen el medio kilo, jajajajajaja

Me paso a tomar una cerveza (o cafe) cuando pueda (con moto incluida)

Un saludo


----------



## holdem (17 Dic 2010)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que las monedas de 20 euros vayan a frenar el valor de las de 12. Aparte de lo que habéis comentado de que para vendérselas a un joyero/orfebre lo único importante es la plata que tengan, no hay más que mirar el mercado que tienen las monedas de 2000 pesetas. Cuando la plata de esas monedas no valía más de 4 euros, ya se vendían algunas monedas en subastas en ebay por encima de 20 euros. Por no hablar de lo que piden muchas páginas web de numismáticas y particulares. Quizás el valor numismático de las monedas de 12 no llegue a ser como las de 2000 (o quizás sí) pero para mí está claro que las monedas de 20 no tienen por qué frenar el precio de las de 12.


----------



## bubbler (17 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Estos comentarios los hace Ud, en el pueblo donde naci y los que le escuchen directamente le contestan con aquello de ""aste zagalet lace falt un bullido""
> 
> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ...



Pues nada a repetir
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYhrztcxxug&playnext=1&list=PL08E4816F53AFD9FA&index=43[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asqueado (17 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bah, ya no digo mas las cosas, ya prefiero que discutan sobre poderes liberatorios, y cuentos de lechera.... cuando se "estampen" tampoco los consolare, las cosas ya estan bastante bien escritas, luego que no vengan llorando....
> 
> Por cierto la bolsita esta fantastica, mas dura que los plasticos originales, individual, con auto-cierre y del tamaño ideal para la moneda.... y la bascula tambien, mas portatil imposible, jejejejeejeje, limitada a medio kilo, vale, pero tampoco hay tantas monedas ni joyas que superen el medio kilo, jajajajajaja
> 
> ...



Claro esa bolsita de papel de celofan viene a la medida y no tiene ni punto de comparacion con los plasticos originales que trae la moneda, aparte de que no daña la moneda, se queda estupendamente protegida como ya comprobastes y no queda en su interior nada de aire. Y la balanza, pues ya oistes lo que te dijo el cliente, y yo te añado que mientras que no pongas sobrepeso y le des golpes, te durara una una eternidad:XX:
Cuando quieras, pero por la mañana estoy algo mas agobiado. Un saludo


----------



## quaver (17 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Claro esa bolsita de papel de celofan viene a la medida y no tiene ni punto de comparacion con los plasticos originales que trae la moneda, aparte de que no daña la moneda, se queda estupendamente protegida como ya *comprobastes* y no queda en su interior nada de aire. Y la balanza, pues ya *oistes* lo que te dijo el cliente, y yo te añado que mientras que no pongas sobrepeso y le des golpes, te durara una una eternidad:XX:
> Cuando quieras, pero por la mañana estoy algo mas agobiado. Un saludo



¿Es usted gallego?

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (17 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Es usted gallego?
> 
> Saludos.



No, es el que le ayudó a Nacho Cano con la famosa estrofa "y tú contestastes que no".


----------



## asqueado (17 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Es usted gallego?
> 
> Saludos.



No, soy de Andaluz
saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Sí, lo explico.
> 
> Es matemática pura, excluyendo otros factores. Si el precio fuera 18,50€, el orfebre entonces le interesa más dar el salto a la de 20€ y por ejemplo pagarte +1,50€ (21,50€); ya que de 12€ hasta 18,50€ van 6,50€ por encima del seguro; la media entre 12 y 20 son 16, por lo que por encima de 16 ya sería mejor ir a por la de 20+la diferencia entre 16 y 18,50 (1,50), ya que sin seguro sólo tendría 1,50€.
> 
> ...



¿Y si la plata se pone a 3 euros el gramo tampoco puede pasar de 16 euros el valor de las que tienen facial de 12 porque hay unas iguales con facial de 20? 

...


----------



## bubbler (17 Dic 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y si la plata se pone a 3 euros el gramo tampoco puede pasar de 16 euros el valor de las que tienen facial de 12 porque hay unas iguales con facial de 20?
> 
> ...



Bueno siempre tienes las de facial 5€ a 30€... (broma)

No sé si no has entendido que cada moneda tiene su "margen de maniobra", por debajo de 12 están fuera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> No sé si no has entendido que cada moneda tiene su "margen de maniobra", por debajo de 12 están fuera.



Falso.

Un poco por debajo de 12 euros, como ahora mismo, son interesantes. Porque el seguro del facial vale más que la diferencia con los 12 euros.


----------



## electric0 (18 Dic 2010)

Que a estas alturas tenga uno que hacer estas cosas...... en fin.... al lio...

Las monedas de 12€ tienen tres posibles valores, a saber:

Facial; 12€, y siempre 12€, ni uno mas ni uno menos, no se pierde el valor mientras sigamos en el euro, independientemente de las ediciones que saquen despues y de si tienen "poder liberatorio" o no (valiente gilipollez) ya que en el banco (cualquier sucursal) nos vuelven a dar "papelitos" de colores, y si no lo hacen en una sucursal lo haran en la siguiente 50 metros mas adelante.

¿perdida de valor? improbable, para eso deben declararla "fuera de la circulacion" y dar un tiempo para cambiarla a la nueva moneda (neopeseta, zapaterines o mortadeloides)...

-----------------

Valor metal; en la actualidad cercano a 12€ (11 y pico) variable segun la cotizacion de la plata, ese valor no se pierde nunca, pues esta intrinseco en la propia moneda, si bien es variable en funcion de la cotizacion de la plata, la prevision a largo plazo es de que siga subiendo conforme se vaya agudizando la crisis (aunque si bien es verdad nadie puede asegurar nada)

¿perdida de valor? imposible y relativa al mismo tiempo, fluctuara el mercado de la plata, pero la cantidad de plata correspondiente 16.5 Gr siempre estara en la propia moneda, asi que siempre conservara el valor de plata en el momento.

-----------------

Numismatico; es el mas erratico de los valores, aunque nunca inferior al facial (ya que "vendemos" al banco las monedas y pasamos del valor numismatico) y tampoco nunca inferior al valor metal (ya que venderiamos al fundidor) entonces aun siendo superior a los otros dos valores, es el mas erratico, manipulable y desconocido, ya que no hay forma de saber las monedas que quedan en cada edicion, no hay catalogos fiables/oficiales de precios y ademas cada uno vende/compra por lo que estima en el momento.

¿perdida de valor? No y si; no mientras exista el mercado numismatico aunque en cualquier caso se debe estar informado a la hora de vender y comprar, ya que la regulacion del mercado numismatico "no es fiable /no existe" y si; llegado el caso de una revuelta general, estado, de excepcion y demas "temas gordos", durante los cuales nadie compra ni vende por si acaso, con lo que el mercado desaparece mientras duran estas cosas.


--------------

Ala ahora a desinformar un ratito...


Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Dic 2010)

Aprovecho para actualizar información disponible, la única novedad respecto al anterior reporte es Valencia en la que sigue habiendo stock:

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo) )
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )
*Ceuta.*
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) )
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye:)
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo) )
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako) ) 
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX) )
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.

También adjunto hoja de cálculo con el precio de la plata contenida:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (18 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ...............
> 
> 
> También adjunto hoja de cálculo con el precio de la plata contenida:
> ...



No termina de romper el punto de equilibrio 720.72 €/k de forma permanente, solo alguna "pequeña incursion" por poco tiempo mas alla de ese punto.... pero todo se andara... a lo mejor es el regalo de reyes magos  y lo vemos a principios del nuevo año......

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (18 Dic 2010)

A los reyes magos se les dejaba agua para los camellos y una copita de anis, para los reyes, jajajajajajajajajajajaja

Yo os dejo un exel (cutrecillo, pero algo es algo) si lo podeis mejorar hacerlo, jejejejeje, sera interesante de cara a la venida de sus majestades... jajajajajajajajajajaja

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿perdida de valor? imposible y relativa al mismo tiempo, fluctuara el mercado de la plata, pero la cantidad de plata correspondiente 16.5 Gr siempre estara en la propia moneda, asi que siempre conservara el valor de plata en el momento.



Una pequeña corrección. Tienen 16,65 gramos de plata fina (peso 18 gramos, ley 925, 16,65 = 18 x 0,925)

Edito: Para añadir que en el excel está bien. Gracias por el Excel! Como bien dices se puede ir completando y añadiendo cosas...Otras monedas, precios del spot en tiempo real, etc, etc


----------



## Platón (18 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Ala ahora a desinformar un ratito...
> Saludos



No quería escribir pero parece que si uno se va algunos se crecen...y como hoy es sabado tengo un poco de tiempo para participar

Nunca nadie ha afirmado que se pudiera perder dinero, interpreta usted lo que quiere además de tener el poco decoro de decir lo que es interesante y lo que no lo es...puede releer como algunos foreros están interesados en el tema, a ellos veo yo que los respeta usted mucho.

Lo que me parece increíble es que a estas alturas de la película los salvadores de los ahorros de los españoles tengan que seguir con su cruzada, cuando en el BdE responden en 3-4 días sin problema, aunque algunos digan que no les responden...pues nada, supongo le responderán a la gente con clase y no a cierta clase de gente (y eso va por quién tienen que ir, tu ya lo sabes, y también sabes que no hay mayor desprecio que el no aprecio en absoluto, y por eso no pienso decir ni tu nombre), aunque lo más probable es que ya hayas escrito hace tiempo y sigas manipulando.

miren para los que tienen algún tipo de interés y para zanjar ya el tema al menos por mi parte, corto y pego la conclusión que me ponen los del BdE, y que *no supone ningún problema para la adquisición de esta moneda como refugio, ya que el Estado las respalda de la misma forma que respalda una estampita*.

BdE:
Puede concluirse que estas monedas tendrían curso legal en España con el alcance siguiente: valor de realización equivalente a su valor facial, frente al Estado, por importe de 12 euro ante Banco de España y, en su caso, entidades de crédito colaboradoras (sin que esté previsto un plazo para el canje); pero no tendrían curso forzoso: obligación de admitirlas como medio ordinario de pago, (salvo pacto de las partes).

Yo no voy a pelear más. Si alguien quiere información adicional que contacte por privado o mejor aún, que escriba el mismo haciendo la pregunta. Déjense ya de manipular al personal y fomenten que piensen por si mismos.

Saludos para los que aún creen en la verdad


----------



## electric0 (18 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Una pequeña corrección. Tienen 16,65 gramos de plata fina (peso 18 gramos, ley 925, 16,65 = 18 x 0,925)
> 
> Edito: Para añadir que en el excel está bien. Gracias por el Excel! Como bien dices se puede ir completando y añadiendo cosas...Otras monedas, precios del spot en tiempo real, etc, etc



Pues tiene Ud. razon, me equivoque, vamos se corrige y ya esta, todos somos humanos aunque unos mas que otros...

Lo del excel es una cosilla de un ratito, yo no se manejar muy bien ese programa, pero es util para calcular las cosas sin recurrir a la calculadora a todas horas, y a mi me sirve, ... solo es necesario cambiar las cantidades de monedas de cada tipo (ideal para llevar un control) y el precio del kilo de plata, lo demas lo hace el todo el solito... de todas formas se puede mejorar y mucho....

Saludos.


----------



## Saltim (19 Dic 2010)

Hola, buscando informacion sobre las monedas de 12 euros acabé en este foro, llevo un tiempo leyendo y he decidido hacerme una cuenta para preguntar una duda.

Quiero conseguir algunas monedas de 12€, pero por lo que leo, es muy dificil encontrar alguna, asi que si no lo consigo, ¿me recomendais coger las de 20€?
Pregunte en un banco y dijeron que de 12€ ya no habia, que solo se podían pedir de 20€y, aunque mi intención es buscar en más bancos, no tengo muchas esperanzas en conseguirlas. ¿Qué aconsejais?

Gracias.


----------



## hortera (19 Dic 2010)

ponte a releer los mensajes anteriores y lo tendras claro, sigue habiendo de 12, merece la pena viajar a una ciudad dodne el bde las tenga solo tienes que llamar por telefono y encargarlas


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Dic 2010)

Saltim dijo:


> Hola, buscando informacion sobre las monedas de 12 euros acabé en este foro, llevo un tiempo leyendo y he decidido hacerme una cuenta para preguntar una duda.
> 
> Quiero conseguir algunas monedas de 12€, pero por lo que leo, es muy dificil encontrar alguna, asi que si no lo consigo, ¿me recomendais coger las de 20€?
> Pregunte en un banco y dijeron que de 12€ ya no habia, que solo se podían pedir de 20€y, aunque mi intención es buscar en más bancos, no tengo muchas esperanzas en conseguirlas. ¿Qué aconsejais?
> ...



Tus dudas ya han sido respondidas miles y miles de veces en este mismo hilo. En los BdE salvo honrosas excepciones no hay problemas de suministro, eso sí, limitado a 83 monedas por persona y día. Y en cuanto a sucursales bancarias, en La Caixa y otras cajas de ahorro es muy probable que encuentres algunas, en los grandes bancos es más difícil. No te limites a tu banco y pateate todas las sucursales que puedas que seguro que pillas algo :rolleye:

Y con respecto a las monedas 20, mejor esas monedas como refugio que tener papeles, pero tiene la misma plata que las de 12 así que te merece la pena el esfuerzo de conseguir las de 12 ahora que todavía se puede porque para pillar las de 20 tienes mucho tiempo por delante.

Y un consejo al revisar el hilo: cuidado con ciertos foreros que se han dedicado a intoxicar, con las monedas de 12 o 20 nunca vas a perder porque siempre te la "comprarán" al mismo precio en tu banco o en el BdE, a unas malas de que las retiren te darán una ventana de cambio. Es lo mismo que tener billetes, con la posibilidad (bastante alta desde mi punto de vista) de que la plata siga subiendo a medio plazo y puedas revenderlas por encima de 12 lerus.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> ponte a releer los mensajes anteriores y lo tendras claro, sigue habiendo de 12, merece la pena viajar a una ciudad dodne el bde las tenga solo tienes que llamar por telefono y encargarlas



Recordad que limitan a 83 monedas (en realidad 1.000 €) por persona y día, así que si quieres más o te llevas compañía o das varios viajes. Además, tienes que dar el dni (aunque a algunos foreros no se lo han pedido es la norma).


----------



## uojoo (19 Dic 2010)

Gran desinformacion entre la poblacion de este pais acerca de los karlillos me he pateado 5 bares y solo gracias a que en 1 el dueño tenia un iphone me la han aceptado . Fumar cada dia esta peor


----------



## hortera (19 Dic 2010)

pues yo me he enterado hace un mes y pico de que existian y llevan diez años en el mercado asi que ya ves


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Gran desinformacion entre la poblacion de este pais acerca de los karlillos me he pateado 5 bares y solo gracias a que en 1 el dueño tenia un iphone me la han aceptado . Fumar cada dia esta peor





hortera dijo:


> pues yo me he enterado hace un mes y pico de que existian y llevan diez años en el mercado asi que ya ves



No os preocupéis, todavía hay quien no se ha enterado de la burbuja inmobiliaria ::


----------



## bubbler (19 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Tus dudas ya han sido respondidas miles y miles de veces en este mismo hilo. En los BdE salvo honrosas excepciones no hay problemas de suministro, eso sí, limitado a 83 monedas por persona y día. Y en cuanto a sucursales bancarias, en La Caixa y otras cajas de ahorro es muy probable que encuentres algunas, en los grandes bancos es más difícil. No te limites a tu banco y pateate todas las sucursales que puedas que seguro que pillas algo :rolleye:
> 
> Y con respecto a las monedas 20, mejor esas monedas como refugio que tener papeles, pero tiene la misma plata que las de 12 así que te merece la pena el esfuerzo de conseguir las de 12 ahora que todavía se puede porque para pillar las de 20 tienes mucho tiempo por delante.
> 
> Y un consejo al revisar el hilo: cuidado con ciertos foreros que se han dedicado a intoxicar, con las monedas de 12 o 20 nunca vas a perder porque siempre te la "comprarán" al mismo precio en tu banco o en el BdE, a unas malas de que las retiren te darán una ventana de cambio. Es lo mismo que tener billetes, con la posibilidad (bastante alta desde mi punto de vista) de *que la plata siga subiendo a medio plazo y puedas revenderlas por encima de 12 lerus*.



Gracias perlenbacher!

Este es otro punto pegajoso del beneficio (económico) de estas monedas...

Se supone que estas monedas es para mantener un seguro del dinero ahorrado, y evitar divergencias entre el valor de un paquete de arroz en pleno corralito (un ejemplo de los muchos escenarios) y el esfuerzo para obtenerlo.

Si este es el mejor seguro existente para los ahorros (que aunque no siendo barato, es gratis, y está fortificado de doble manera facial-metal); ¿a qué persona normalita se le ocurriría venderla en plena crisis+estado alarma?

Si la cosa empeora, los beneficios de bid-ask, o fundidor final quedarán en monopolys pendientes de reconvertir.

Si la cosa mejora, probablemente la plata varíe su valor, y lo más posible que sea a la baja (a no ser que haya una Revolución Científica aplicable a nivel industrial de este mineral), por lo que querrá digitalizar la plata (escenario que no se prevé a medio ni quizá a la largo plazo).

Me recuerda a los beneficios "militarizados" dentro del circuito de plusvalías de las casas... El que compró para vivir -> OK, el que compró para ganar beneficios ::

Otra cosa:

La moneda de 20€ es el seguro antiespeculativo de la de 12€...

¿De verdad os creíais más inteligentes que todas las cabezas pensantes del estado (tesoro, fnmt, bde, hacienda, ministerio... español, usa, ruso...) como para que no tuviesen una solución consistente y balanceada?

En este foro hay foreros inteligentes, sin embargo esta masa crítica de intelecto no puede competir con la anterior solución (explicada matemáticamente en los escenarios expuestos anteriormente en otros posts).

Sin embargo las soluciones consistentes y balanceadas alcanzadas de común acuerdo por un gran grupo de consenso, posee ciertos gaps (lagunas) que no tapan, ya que se supone que costarían un grandioso esfuerzo físico, económico o temporal para sobrepasarlo.

Y ahí es donde los foreros ansiosos de obtener beneficios se convierten en dos agentes:

a) El que manipula el escenario para transferir uno o varios factores de esfuerzo a los b)

b) El tonto que recorre todas las sucursales partiéndose las piernas, dándole largas al cajero, y usando su propio tiempo y dinero para recolectar las monedas. Una vez recolectas, las intenta vender en Bid-Ask (ya que no tendrá contactos para venderlas de forma directa), y ganará unos miserables beneficios, que se irán en la inflación o en el corralito (ya que se supone que todo el país irá mal, y si va bien este hilo desaparecerá bajo tierra).

Los beneficios reales de moneda plata son:

1º Dar seguridad a los ahorros
2º Dar seguridad psícológica al cliente y usuario de las monedas (tenedores), siendo el propietario final el BdE.


Edito:

Grupos no especulativos c) los tenedores de monedas para asegurar sus ahorros; grupo d) Otros (pj. los que han obtenido monedas de plata para realizar una jaula de faraday).

Gratis -> Que no te supone un esfuerzo económico inicial.
Barato -> En el contexto de mantener ese dinero en forma de moneda plata, dejará de pj. obtener ingresos por interés.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Gracias perlenbacher!
> 
> Este es otro punto pegajoso del beneficio (económico) de estas monedas...
> 
> ...



Pero estas monedas no te las comes, tienes la recompra a precio de venta garantizada, y la venta la hace si crees que te merece la pena. Asimismo, venderlas para obtener plusvalías no consiste en cambiar la plata por monopolys sino que puedes utilizar el dinero obtenido para comprar bienes o activos que consideres más interesantes tener que los karlillos en ese momento, creo que el forero merche vendió filarmónicas y con el dinero se compró un Dacia nuevo...

En cuanto al coste de oportunidad de tener el dinero amonedado en plata, que quiere que le diga, vale más la seguridad de tener las monedas que el 4% que te puede dar el banco, que es la mejor inversión "segura y rentable" a la que podemos aspirar la inmensa mayoría de los mortales. Perder unos 35 € al año por cada mil euros que tengas en karlillos no es ningún sacrificio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Gracias perlenbacher!
> 
> Este es otro punto pegajoso del beneficio (económico) de estas monedas...
> 
> ...



¿Y tú que fumas? 

La verdad es que es patético verte lloriquear porque la gente compre karlillos.

A pastar ! ::


----------



## Surfer (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Gracias perlenbacher!
> 
> Este es otro punto pegajoso del beneficio (económico) de estas monedas...
> 
> ...





Demagogia barata.


El que tenga MUUUUCHAS monedas de plata de 12 euros puede permitirse el lujo de vender unas cuantas a un precio mayor del de 12 euros y reservarse el resto. (Ventaja que tienen los que tengan monedas de 12, si no tienes obvio que NO).

Parece molestarte que haya gente que tenga muuuchas moneditas de plata y tener que reconocer que los que tienen muchas de estas monedas han GANADO YA SÍ O SÍ. Si la cosa sigue igual puede siempre volver al banco y recuperar los papelitos, si la plata sigue subiendo la puede vender a más de 12 euros del precio de la moneda, y si hay mad-max tienes la moneda para hacer negocio.

Llegaste tarde a las de 12, y ahora debes autoconvencerte que con las de 20 has hecho bien, todo por no reconocer que los que tienen muchas monedas de 12, han triunfado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

Lo que muchos no se dan cuenta es que las monedas de 12 valen más de 12 euros desde que la restringieron. 

Tiene un coste no despreciable irlas a buscar. La mejor prueba es que nadie te las va a vender por 12 euros. ¿Cual es el valor correcto? Pues el mercado lo dirá. Pero lo que está claro es que el que las esté comprando a 12 euros no las va a soltar por 12 euros. 

Lo penoso es ver como se arrastran los manipuladores por este hilo. Creo que da buena idea de lo interesantes que son las monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Gracias perlenbacher!
> 
> Este es otro punto pegajoso del beneficio (económico) de estas monedas...
> 
> ...



Bubblero Vd. habla mucho pero no tiene ni zorra de lo que dice, como se le ocurre hacer esas comparaciones absurdas entre metal y ladrillo ::

Ahora mismo ponga una oferta de monedas en el hilo de Bid-Ask a por ejemplo 12,29 Euros/moneda, con una plusvalía de 29 Euros por cada 100 monedas y ya verá como le salen clientes sin problemas, especialmente clientes que no tienen BDE cerca o gente que quiere permanecer en el anonimato. El problema es que no va a encontrar a nadie que las ofrezca a ese precio porque YA valen mucho más, ahora mismo vender por debajo de 13€ es tirar el dinero, y eso teniendo en cuenta que todavía se pueden conseguir en sucursales y en el BDE, cuando en el BDE las retiren no las veo por debajo de los 14€.

Vd. disfrute de sus tubos de Eagles y mire a ver si se los puede colocar a alguien que todavía no se haya enterado de que en España se puede adquirir plata a prácticamente coste 0.


----------



## bubbler (20 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bubblero Vd. habla mucho pero no tiene ni zorra de lo que dice, como se le ocurre hacer esas comparaciones absurdas entre metal y ladrillo ::
> 
> Ahora mismo ponga una oferta de monedas en el hilo de Bid-Ask a por ejemplo 12,29 Euros/moneda, con una plusvalía de 29 Euros por cada 100 monedas y ya verá como le salen clientes sin problemas, especialmente *clientes* que no tienen BDE cerca o gente que quiere permanecer en el anonimato. El problema es que no va a encontrar a nadie que las ofrezca a ese precio porque YA valen mucho más, ahora mismo vender por debajo de 13€ es tirar el dinero, y eso teniendo en cuenta que todavía se pueden conseguir en sucursales y en el BDE, cuando en el BDE las retiren no las veo por debajo de los 14€.
> 
> Vd. disfrute de sus tubos de Eagles y mire a ver si se los puede colocar a alguien que todavía no se haya enterado de que en España se puede adquirir plata a prácticamente coste 0.



Garrapatez, tenemos formas distintas de entender el planteamiento (al igual que otros foreros), eso no es malo, ya que la naturaleza es sabia y optó por la diversificación, dejando los clones atrás hace muchos millones de años.

Observo la palabra "clientes"...

En contestación a otros foreros, yo no he indicado que sea malo convertir monopolys en karlillos de 12€ o en Kampeonas de 20€, eso es bueno en una proporción; lo que indico es que (bajo mi punto de vista mad-maxista) si alguien compra karlillos 12€ (con todo el esfuerzo que supone), para revenderlos en Bid-Ask:

- Bajo un empeoramiento de las condiciones, será una toma de decisión poco acertada, ya que se hará más complicado asegurar esos beneficios en karlillos 12, e incluso el capital inicial, por lo que se tendrían en Kampeonas 20, teniendo menos monedas de plata.

- Bajo un mejoramiento de las condiciones, los foreros que "den el salto" en el momento adecuado, puede que salgan ganando.

Hay muchos riesgos, esfuerzos en cada condición, sin embargo es bueno explorar el SWOT de cada uno de ellos, y no repetir siempre el mismo esquema, ya que si todo es tan bonito ¿por qué no se ganan interesantes beneficios?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Garrapatez, tenemos formas distintas de entender el planteamiento (al igual que otros foreros), eso no es malo, ya que la naturaleza es sabia y optó por la diversificación, dejando los clones atrás hace muchos millones de años.
> 
> Observo la palabra "clientes"...
> 
> ...



Pajillas mentales...

Vemos que te preocupa mucho que no te queden karlillos...porque por mucho que digas nadie se cree que te preocupen nuestras inversiones. 

Como sabes bien los "interesantes beneficios" (sic) se harán en cuanto se acaben porque entonces empezarán a venderse bien por encima de 12 euros.


----------



## bubbler (20 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pajillas mentales...
> 
> Vemos que te preocupa mucho que no te queden karlillos...porque por mucho que digas nadie se cree que te preocupen nuestras inversiones.
> 
> Como sabes bien los "interesantes beneficios" (sic) se harán en cuanto se acaben porque entonces empezarán a venderse bien por encima de 12 euros.



Eres un "monstruo de la especulación, un monstruo"; es broma hombre.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Garrapatez, tenemos formas distintas de entender el planteamiento (al igual que otros foreros), eso no es malo, ya que la naturaleza es sabia y optó por la diversificación, dejando los clones atrás hace muchos millones de años.
> 
> Observo la palabra "clientes"...
> 
> ...



Mira Bubbler, antes de hablar hay que meditar lo que se va a decir.

Dices que si las condiciones empeoran haber comprado karlillos habrá sido una mala decisión. ¿Y eso por qué?, acláranoslo, no deja de ser más que una especulación tuya que no sustentas en ningún argumento.

¿Nos puedes explicar cuál va a ser el escenario si las cosas empeoran?.

Lo mismo si las condiciones mejoran, ¿por qué iba a ser más ventajoso salirse de la plata en un escenario de mejoría?.

Me parece bien que tengas esas impresiones pero deberías de sutentarlas en algún argumento.

¿Por lo demás qué consideras tu interesantes beneficios? ¿5%, 10%, 15%, cuánto?

Hoy mismo sin cambio de escenario te vuelvo a repetir que puedes poner a la venta tus Karlillos con una plusvalía del 5% y encuentras compradores sin problemas, tu mismo puedes hacer la prueba en el hilo BID-ASK


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

Ya vuelven a estar a 12 euracos al spot !!


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya vuelven a estar a 12 euracos al spot !!



Ya es la tercera o cuarta vez que llega a esas cifras, señal de que quiere consolidarse por esa zona, seguiremos viendo fluctuaciones pero cada vez más en el 12 que otra cosa.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (20 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya es la tercera o cuarta vez que llega a esas cifras, señal de que quiere consolidarse por esa zona, seguiremos viendo fluctuaciones pero cada vez más en el 12 que otra cosa.
> 
> .............



Para reyes, jajajajaja, sera para reyes, dejemos pasar a papa noel..... preveo que se mantenga el valor por encima del punto de equilibrio pasado reyes...

Un saludo...


----------



## C.J. (20 Dic 2010)

Van a empezar el año fuertecitas, jeje.


Monster, te he mandao un correo.


----------



## C.J. (20 Dic 2010)

Por cierto Garrapatez, gracias de nuevo por la hoja de cálculo, está genial.


----------



## merche400 (21 Dic 2010)

Hay que ir pensando... de forma metódica, a que precio deberíamos de vender las monedas de 12 euros para comprar las de 20.


Yo progongo venderlas a 17 ó 17'50 euros.

Teniendo en cuenta que las de 20 euros hay una tirada maxima de 2 millones... deberíamos ya de ir preveyendo su acopio.


----------



## lcdbop (21 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Hay que ir pensando... de forma metódica, a que precio deberíamos de vender las monedas de 12 euros para comprar las de 20.
> 
> 
> Yo progongo venderlas a 17 ó 17'50 euros.
> ...



Pues se cambiarán cuando estén a 20€, eso sí, siempre que no queden de 12€. Otra cosa será ir acumulando ya si no se puede acceder a las de 12€.
Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (21 Dic 2010)

Bueno, version 2 del excel facial-metal-numismatico....

Siempre es mejorable..... jejejejeje

saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Hay que ir pensando... de forma metódica, a que precio deberíamos de vender las monedas de 12 euros para comprar las de 20.
> 
> 
> Yo progongo venderlas a 17 ó 17'50 euros.
> ...



Calma con las de 20, no os precipetéis. Ahora es el momento de las de 12€ mientras queden.

No os preocupéis por las de 20 que el año que viene volverá a salir otra moneda conmemorativa de 20 Euros. Todos los años sale la serie, primero fueron las de 2000 pesetas, luego la de 12€ y la del año que viene seguramente será con valor facila de 20€.

Estaría bien que con esto de la crisis la FNMT no sacase más monedas conmemorativas y sacase exclusivamente las tiradas de coleccionista mucho más caras y de tirada limitada, a pesar de que veo esto improbable, si la FNMT deja de acuñar conmemorativas vuestras moneditas de 12€ pasarían automaticamente a valer más y sería momento de pillar también las de 20 que quedaran, pero de momento no os hagáis ilusiones.

Por cierto ¿alguién sabe sobre qué fechas del año se suele anunciar la emisión de conmemorativas?


----------



## ako (21 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> Pues se cambiarán cuando estén a 20€, eso sí, siempre que no queden de 12€. Otra cosa será ir acumulando ya si no se puede acceder a las de 12€.
> Saludos.



Creo que de 12 aún quedan muchas, solo tienes que ver el listado de stock de los BdE de Garrapatez. Tal vez deberiamos ser más proactivos en otros foros de economia plubicitando las ventajas y virtudes de estas monedas, con el fin de acelerar el proceso.


----------



## Baraja (21 Dic 2010)

Sucursal de Banesto en pueblo de Valencia, pedidas 50 monedas la semana pasada. Esta semana me las han traído; 600 euros que se quedan en papelitos de colores o

El viernes veremos en la sucursal del BdE en Murcia si tienen existencias y lo posteo.


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, version 2 del excel facial-metal-numismatico....
> 
> Siempre es mejorable..... jejejejeje
> 
> saludos.



Te añado un botón para descargar la cotización automáticamente desde 24hgold, la información se vincula en la hoja2, por lo tanto conviene no modificar la hoja2. El botón ejecuta una macro que refresca la información de la hoja 2 y como la hoja2 está vinculada a una tabla en internet automáticamente recibe los datos cada vez que se pulsa el botón.


```
Sub RefrescarCotizacion()
    Range("Hoja2!A1:K20").Select
    Selection.QueryTable.Refresh BackgroundQuery:=False
End Sub
```
Por cierto, cuando se empiezan a añadir macros y código VBA hay que tener cuidado quién modifica la hoja no vaya a ser que alguien meta un ****** malicioso. Nunca abráis un documento con macros si no se tiene confianza en quién la ha hecho, por eso indico más arriba el código que he insertado para que no haya dudas. 

Edito: Con tanta verborrea se me había olvidado adjuntar el excel, aquí va:
Ver archivo adjunto facial-metal-numis.v1.1.rar


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No os preocupéis por las de 20 que el año que viene volverá a salir otra moneda conmemorativa de 20 Euros. Todos los años sale la serie, primero fueron las de 2000 pesetas, luego la de 12€ y la del año que viene seguramente será con valor facila de 20€.



Y a mi que me ha dado por apostar que veremos dentro de cuatro o cinco años estas monedas pero con facial de 500 dirham :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## hinka (21 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Calma con las de 20, no os precipetéis. Ahora es el momento de las de 12€ mientras queden.
> 
> No os preocupéis por las de 20 que el año que viene volverá a salir otra moneda conmemorativa de 20 Euros. Todos los años sale la serie, primero fueron las de 2000 pesetas, luego la de 12€ y la del año que viene seguramente será con valor facila de 20€.
> 
> ...




¿Hay alguna fecha en la que se supone que dejan de facilitarlas en el Banco de España? No hay una fecha limite donde se diga: desde este dia no se facilitan por el Banco de España.
Vamos pq digo yo que siempre puede ir alguien a devolver alguna, hay gente para todo :ouch:. Y entonces estarian disponibles ¿no?
Y a 83 monedas dia (cupo legal). Se puede tardar mucho en acabar con el stock. Si no hay orden por parte del Estado para retirarlas.
Y ahora viene otra pregunta, ¿cuando sucederá esto último?, vamos a los 12,30/12,40/12,50......


----------



## inver (21 Dic 2010)

He adquirido monedas en la sucursal de Toledo. 
Me preguntaron de que año las quería y como no tengo referencias de cuales son mejores, me han dado surtidas desde el 2002 al 2009 (2004 dos ediciones), total nueve modelos diferentes.
La caja fuerte la tienen abierta de cara al publico, con sus cajoncitos de plástico y su etiqueta del año correspondiente, y me dio la impresión de que tienen toneladas.


----------



## ako (21 Dic 2010)

inver dijo:


> He adquirido monedas en la sucursal de Toledo.
> Me preguntaron de que año las quería y como no tengo referencias de cuales son mejores, me han dado surtidas desde el 2002 al 2009 (2004 dos ediciones), total nueve modelos diferentes.
> La caja fuerte la tienen abierta de cara al publico, con sus cajoncitos de plástico y su etiqueta del año correspondiente, y me dio la impresión de que tienen toneladas.



je, je si enefecto parece que tienen toneladas, yo hice varias visitas, las 2 primeras no me pidieron el dni, las siguientes si, creo que se mosquearon al ver que iba todos los dias a por mis 249 moneditas y eso que me pilla a 100 kms.
La tercera vez ya me advirtieron que llamase un dia antes para grandes cantidades. Se ve que las sacan de una camara acorazada, lo que tu ves es solo un armario metálico, no una caja fuerte que deben reponer.
A titulo anecdótico os diré esa sucursal desaparecera en marzo del 2011, según la pagina web del BdE para ahorrar costes, cosas de la crisis , en total creo recordar cerraran 7 en todo el territorio nacional, asi que ya podeis espabilar.


----------



## inver (21 Dic 2010)

ako dijo:


> je, je si enefecto parece que tienen toneladas, yo hice varias visitas, las 2 primeras no me pidieron el dni, las siguientes si, creo que se mosquearon al ver que iba todos los dias a por mis 249 moneditas y eso que me pilla a 100 kms.



A mi me dieron las 249 y 12 euros de cambio, porque íbamos tres. 
Tuvimos que enseñar los DNIs y FIRMAR los tres impresos donde pusieron Nombre, dirección, hasta teléfono. Solo le falto por poner el RH de cada uno.
Llame por teléfono para confirmar antes de desplazarme y el empleado estuvo muy amable en todo momento.


----------



## Platón (21 Dic 2010)

Buenas noches caballeros (y también damas presentes):

Dejando atrás diferentes puntos de vista aquí vertidos y respetables todos, en el día previo al Sorteo, me complace dirigirme a todos ustedes *sin excepción*, para desearles unas muy felices fiestas.

Para que no digan, voy a postear uno de mis poco mensajes en los que no aludiré al poco o nada relevante poder liberatorio de los karlillos, al menos de forma directa.

No me quisiera despedir hasta el próximo y metalíferamente prospero año 2011, sin antes dejar un pequeño aguinaldo a los conforeros, sobre todo a aquellos preocupados por la roña que tienen sus karlillos circulados. Será el jueves 23, será en Lidl, un limpiador ultrasónico para los karlillos u otras piezas repletas de mugre. 

Lidl Online

No tengo experiencia con el, aunque ha salido ya antes y posiblemente alguno tenga referencias.

Saludos y feliz navidad.


----------



## electric0 (21 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Te añado un botón para descargar la cotización automáticamente desde 24hgold, la información se vincula en la hoja2, por lo tanto conviene no modificar la hoja2. El botón ejecuta una macro que refresca la información de la hoja 2 y como la hoja2 está vinculada a una tabla en internet automáticamente recibe los datos cada vez que se pulsa el botón.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Que nivel¡¡¡¡ jejejeej, yo no hago eso ni de coña, jajajajajajaja,q torpe soy...

Al final saldra algo bueno y todo..... y no te preocupes por la verborrea, (si fuese seborrea si)... jajajajajaja

Saludos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Buenas noches caballeros (y también damas presentes):
> 
> Dejando atrás diferentes puntos de vista aquí vertidos y respetables todos, en el día previo al Sorteo, me complace dirigirme a todos ustedes *sin excepción*, para desearles unas muy felices fiestas.
> 
> ...



Vaya una cosa más rara, a ver si alguien sabe algo de estos trastos y nos ilumina.


----------



## inver (22 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Será el jueves 23, será en Lidl, un limpiador ultrasónico para los karlillos u otras piezas repletas de mugre.
> 
> Lidl Online
> 
> No tengo experiencia con el, aunque ha salido ya antes y posiblemente alguno tenga referencias.





perlenbacher dijo:


> Vaya una cosa más rara, a ver si alguien sabe algo de estos trastos y nos ilumina.



La limpieza por ultrasonidos se emplea desde hace muchos años industrialmente, entre otros sectores en la joyería. 
También desde hace años se han comercializado pequeños aparatos económicos para uso domestico, como el que ofrecen en esta oferta.

Su utilidad viene dada porque actúa en sitios de difícil acceso, de forma que se obtiene una limpieza profunda, optima y rápida, muy superior a la que obtendríamos de forma tradicional manual frotando con un cepillo con agua y jabón.

Es ideal para artículos de joyería con muchas piedras o armis de relojes donde el sudor/aceite corporal junto con la suciedad que nos rodea y restos de cremas cosméticas, se incrustan muy profundamente.

El principio de limpieza es mecánico, removiendo únicamente la suciedad. No da brillo, no quita manchas por oxido, (la patina del tiempo). 

Por ese motivo no veo practico los ultrasonidos para limpiar monedas.

Si las monedas están muy sucias y grasientas lo mejor es cepillo, agua caliente con amoniaco y jabón. Y a frotar un poquito.

Si queremos sacarles brillo sin dañaras. Lo mejor es, una vez bien limpias por el proceso anterior, cepillo, agua, *bicarbonato* y a frotar un poquito. Hace milagros.

Es mi opinión.


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Dic 2010)

inver dijo:


> La limpieza por ultrasonidos se emplea desde hace muchos años industrialmente, entre otros sectores en la joyería.
> También desde hace años se han comercializado pequeños aparatos económicos para uso domestico, como el que ofrecen en esta oferta.
> 
> Su utilidad viene dada porque actúa en sitios de difícil acceso, de forma que se obtiene una limpieza profunda, optima y rápida, muy superior a la que obtendríamos de forma tradicional manual frotando con un cepillo con agua y jabón.
> ...



Si al bicarbonato le añades papel de aluminio en un baso con el agua caliente, te cagas lo bien que quedan de brillantes


----------



## asqueado (22 Dic 2010)

Sin animo de quitar las ganas a quien este interesado en su compra, mi opinion particular, es que ese ultrasonido es para la Srta. Pepi, para que juegue con su cocinita y demas.
Vamos a ser un poco serios, comprar por comprar no lo recomiendo, a veces llenamos el desban con artilugios, que una vez comprados sirven para bien poco.
Si alguno va a comprar un ultrasonido, al menos que compre uno profesional y con un minimo de 1,5 litros y con desague del agua, que tenga una serie de prestaciones, como control de temperatura de agua, niveles de potencia etc. etc. y que por supuesto se le pueda echar los polvos, con el objeto de que limpie y de brillo a las piezas que hemos depositado en el mismo, el agua sola no limpia. Probar a meter la ropa sucia en la lavadora, sin echar el detergente, pues eso.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2010)

Bueno, volviendo al tema de las monedas del bde.

Hoy he llamado por telefono a una sucursal de la "caixa rural" que hay cerca de mi casa, y he preguntado si tenian monedas.

Me han dicho que en este momento no, por que se las llevan rapidamente, pero que en unos dias volveran a tener...el tipo no se ha sorprendido con la pregunta, por que, como el mismo dice, se las quitan de las manos...

Esta semana volvere a llevarme mas del bce de mi ciudad, aunque a ver si hay suerte y traen a la caixa, asi no me tengo que desplazar hasta el centro.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2010)

No dudeis ni por un segundo que la peña las esta comprando a capazos como inversion.

Lo que si creo es que no somos solo los frikis de este foro...el tema de las moneditas debe ser vox populi desde hace tiempo...pero es evidente que quedan mogollon, no creo que se acaben hasta que pasen unos meses, vete a saber si duran hasta mediados del año que viene o mas.


----------



## hortera (22 Dic 2010)

veo en una pagina del Bde la tirada de la moneda 'letizia' del año 2004, pone que fueron 4 millones, supongo que son 4millons de monedas, no 4 millones de euros en monedas de 12...lo que no entiendo es que para 40 millones de potenciales compradores españoles lancen una cantidad tan enorme de monedas, si el valor numismatico es bajisimo, por el elevado numero de ejemplares y el valor en plata seria carísimo para el año 2004... El comprador de estas monedas sería el tpico friki que las colecciona que solo compraria una o dos, a lo sumo, entonces...porque sacan tantas??y en el resto de las series tambien, mas de 1 millon al año. Pero si estas monedas no las conoce ni dios..quien las compraba?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> veo en una pagina del Bde la tirada de la moneda 'letizia' del año 2004, pone que fueron 4 millones, supongo que son 4millons de monedas, no 4 millones de euros en monedas de 12...lo que no entiendo es que para 40 millones de potenciales compradores españoles lancen una cantidad tan enorme de monedas, si el valor numismatico es bajisimo, por el elevado numero de ejemplares y el valor en plata seria carísimo para el año 2004... El comprador de estas monedas sería el tpico friki que las colecciona que solo compraria una o dos, a lo sumo, entonces...porque sacan tantas??y en el resto de las series tambien, mas de 1 millon al año. Pero si estas monedas no las conoce ni dios..quien las compraba?



Las tiradas oficiales no son las tiradas reales. Son sólo un límite superior.


----------



## lcdbop (22 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Sin animo de quitar las ganas a quien este interesado en su compra, mi opinion particular, es que ese ultrasonido es para la Srta. Pepi, para que juegue con su cocinita y demas.
> Vamos a ser un poco serios, comprar por comprar no lo recomiendo, a veces llenamos el desban con artilugios, que una vez comprados sirven para bien poco.
> Si alguno va a comprar un ultrasonido, al menos que compre uno profesional y con un minimo de 1,5 litros y con desague del agua, que tenga una serie de prestaciones, como control de temperatura de agua, niveles de potencia etc. etc. y que por supuesto se le pueda echar los polvos, con el objeto de que limpie y de brillo a las piezas que hemos depositado en el mismo, el agua sola no limpia. Probar a meter la ropa sucia en la lavadora, sin echar el detergente, pues eso.



¿Podrías ampliar la información? ¿Algún enlace de funcionamiento y/o venta?
Gracias


----------



## asqueado (22 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> ¿Podrías ampliar la información? ¿Algún enlace de funcionamiento y/o venta?
> Gracias



Que es lo que quieres saber, el funcionamiento del mismo es facilisimo, existen dos tipos, unos que son digitales y otros normales. Enchufas el aparato a la red electrica, si es digital, lo pones el tiempo que quieras que funcione y la temperatura, manual tienes que estar pendiente de ello, le echas los polvos de ultrasonidos segun cantidad que sea la cuba, porque con agua sola como que no, si quieres saber algo mas en concreto un mp


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Dic 2010)

Report de los BDE, sin muchas novedades, únicamente Toledo y Murcia actualizan su status a stock. El precio de la plata contenida vuelve a igualar los 12€ otra vez.

Edito: El bullion internacional 5 euros más caro por onza que el bullion karlillo.

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) )
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo) )
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl) )
*Ceuta.*
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) )
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye:)
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros);:abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (20-dic-10 forero anónimo) )
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68) )
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-) );
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) ); 
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako); Stock (21-dic-10 inver) ) 
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX) )
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) )

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Telecomunista (23 Dic 2010)

Esta vez me entregaron las monedas en unas bolsas de plastico con el logo de esta empresa.







Loomis Gestión del efectivo en la sociedad - www.loomis.es

¿Esto que es? ¿La empresa de transporte de pasta de los banqueros illuminati o que? ienso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Esta vez me entregaron las monedas en unas bolsas de plastico con el logo de esta empresa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos mal que no pone LUUMIS

Yo mañ vuelvo al de Bilbao a ver si hay stock del bueno....


----------



## C.J. (23 Dic 2010)

Esa empresa es la que suele hacer el transporte de fondos de la mayoría de Bancos y Cajas.


----------



## electric0 (23 Dic 2010)

Bueno señores/as, sobre 710-720 €/K a fecha de hoy.... no creo que volvamos nunca a ver precios de menos de 700€/K ya nunca mas, parece estabilizado en esos valores, al menos de momento, con tendencia a subir en proximas fechas...

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Dic 2010)

hoy hay stock en bilbao, pero stock del viejo, nada de monedas del 2010, sino del 2003, del 2004 y 2005. Ya no brillan tanto como las del 2010 .... xDDD


----------



## Saltim (23 Dic 2010)

Bueno, en Málaga por el momento no hay stock en el BdE, me dijeron que para finales de este año o principios del siguiente les llegaria una nueva tanda de monedas, que habría que esperar.

He estado en otras sucursales menores y tampoco. En la Caixa me dijeron que tenía que tener una cuenta con ellos para canjearme las monedas.


----------



## Platón (23 Dic 2010)

Saltim dijo:


> Bueno, en Málaga por el momento no hay stock en el BdE, me dijeron que para finales de este año o principios del siguiente les llegaria una nueva tanda de monedas, que habría que esperar.



Eso que dice usted no cuadra demasiado ¿ha especificado usted que quería karlillos de 12?...

Es que si vuelven a nutrir los BdE a principios de año, quedarían karlillos de facil acceso para meses...por debajo del spot y con recompra garantizada...por lo que habría que esperar lo suyo para llegar a hacer plusvalías con los atesorados.

Yo entiendo que pondrán freno. Los primeros que saben la situación son ellos...será que prefieren que el ciudadano acapare plata en vez de machacarla ellos mismos..


----------



## Saltim (23 Dic 2010)

Platón dijo:


> Eso que dice usted no cuadra demasiado ¿ha especificado usted que quería karlillos de 12?...
> 
> Es que si vuelven a nutrir los BdE a principios de año, quedarían karlillos de facil acceso para meses...por debajo del spot y con recompra garantizada...por lo que habría que esperar lo suyo para llegar a hacer plusvalías con los atesorados.
> 
> Yo entiendo que pondrán freno. Los primeros que saben la situación son ellos...será que prefieren que el ciudadano acapare plata en vez de machacarla ellos mismos..



Pues si, me dijeron que de 20 tenían pero que para las de 12 me pasara la semana que viene, que les llegarán nuevas monedas, y si no, para la siguiente. No entiendo mucho de estas cosas, más bien nada, pero me pasaré la semana que viene a ver.


----------



## kaxkamel (23 Dic 2010)

en donostia quedan


----------



## inver (23 Dic 2010)

En Toledo quedan, aunque hoy me he llevado las ultimas Letis.


----------



## BURBRUJITA (23 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Esta vez me entregaron las monedas en unas bolsas de plastico con el logo de esta empresa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues yo ya no entiendo nada. 

A través de mi hermana encargué unos karlillos en el Santander (ella tiene un amigo trabajando en esa sucursal), esta mañana fue a recogerlas y no se las habían mandado. 

Al parecer los de loomis les dijeron que ya no las servían los del BdE :

De momento sigo a la espera de que me llame el de mi sucursal de Caixanova o como sea que se llame ahora.


----------



## perogrullo (23 Dic 2010)

en Barcelona todavía quedan. Hoy, en la ventanilla a mi izquierda, había un shurmano (probablemente asiduo de este foro) que se ha pedido sus 83 de 12€ y, posteriormente, ha pedido 50 de 20€. No me he quedado con la copla sobre si se las han dado, ya que he sido transferido a otra ventanilla. 

Por cierto, los operarios del BdE hoy eran 100% perrofláuticos. Se han notado las suplencias por vacaciones, también en el tiempo de espera...


----------



## Takolo (24 Dic 2010)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Pues yo ya no entiendo nada.
> 
> A través de mi hermana encargué unos karlillos en el Santander (ella tiene un amigo trabajando en esa sucursal), esta mañana fue a recogerlas y no se las habían mandado.
> 
> ...



Pues ayer mismo recogí 175 de 12€ que había pedido en una oficina del Santander en BCN. Creo recordar que las habían pedido a Prosegur.
Supongo que depende de las "ganas" del bancario de turno.


----------



## BURBRUJITA (24 Dic 2010)

Takolo dijo:


> Pues ayer mismo recogí 175 de 12€ que había pedido en una oficina del Santander en BCN. Creo recordar que las habían pedido a Prosegur.
> Supongo que depende de las "ganas" del bancario de turno.



Hombre, este bancario hizo la solicitud delante de mi hermana, aprovechando que hoy les llegaba un envío de loomis.

Pero ve tu a saber...


----------



## Aferro (24 Dic 2010)

Hola.
Ya tengo unas 400 monedas, que empaqueto con sus fundas de plastico intactas en tubos de carton a razón de 50 monedas por tubo (pondre fotos cunado sepa como se hace). Todas las que he comprado en estos 2 ultimos meses son del año 2010 y serán unas 200. Entonces tengo 4 KARTUBOS o KARLONES (50 karlillos x4) que voy guardando en casa de mi madre y suegra para diversificar riesgos.
Me pensaré sin con los otras 200 hago otros Karlones o las mantego en la caja .
¿Cuantos karlones tenies ya vosotros?
Salut.


----------



## Aferro (24 Dic 2010)

Pensaba que seguir hablando de karlillos era de pobres 
Hemos de avanzar crear nuevas unidades de medida. Propongo el KARLON (50 karlillos) como medida basica de plata hispana. 

Salut.


----------



## Aferro (24 Dic 2010)

Y feliz navidad a todos los "argentofilos-metalofilos" del foro.

Salut


----------



## hortera (24 Dic 2010)

hoy te pagan en Alemania por media onza de plata (15,55 gramos) de una moneda koala 12, 20€, mirad pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | Silbermünzen zur Kapitalanlage este paso los alemanes no van a venir a España a tomar el sol sino a comprar karlillos


----------



## ako (24 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> hoy te pagan en Alemania por media onza de plata (15,55 gramos) de una moneda koala 12, 20€, mirad pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | Silbermünzen zur Kapitalanlage este paso los alemanes no van a venir a España a tomar el sol sino a comprar karlillos



Supongo que se agotaran los karlillos en Palma de Mallorca no seria por casualidad.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Dic 2010)

ako dijo:


> Supongo que se agotaran los karlillos en Palma de Mallorca no seria por casualidad.



A partir de reyes os lo confirmo, que podre pasar por aquellos lares....


----------



## Car68 (24 Dic 2010)

Hoy he estado en el BdE de Oviedo a recoger mi ultimo cargamento de monedas de este año.
El cajero me dijo que les quedan bastantes existencias de los ultimos años, todavia tienen cajas sin abrir.
De los primeros años (2002, 2003, 2004) les queda poco y no siempre en buen estado.

Felices fiestas


----------



## RANGER (24 Dic 2010)

Actualizando: ayer en el BDE de Valencia aún quedaban.

Así que he llegado a la conclusión que los karlillos se "fabrican" en el sótano del BDE de Valencia, porque con la cantidad de gente del foro que pasa por ahí a buscar, no me explico que no se hayan acabado.


----------



## Germain (24 Dic 2010)

RANGER dijo:


> Actualizando: ayer en el BDE de Valencia aún quedaban.
> 
> Así que he llegado a la conclusión que los karlillos se "fabrican" en el sótano del BDE de Valencia, porque con la cantidad de gente del foro que pasa por ahí a buscar, no me explico que no se hayan acabado.



Y hoy aún quedan!  ¿Montamos un asalto a lo Violentos de Kelly?


----------



## merche400 (24 Dic 2010)

En Valencia... así... a lo pronto... despues de las ultimas incorporaciones de extrangeros, no creo que seamos mas de 8 ó 10 personas distintas(una chica misteriosa incluida )

El proximo año...vuelvo al asalto a billete-armado.


----------



## RANGER (24 Dic 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Y hoy aún quedan!  ¿Montamos un asalto a lo Violentos de Kelly?



Vale, me apunto.

Pero habrá que avisar antes al BDE para que se compren unos tanques y eso.


----------



## RANGER (24 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> En Valencia... así... a lo pronto... despues de las ultimas incorporaciones de extrangeros, no creo que seamos mas de 8 ó 10 personas distintas(una chica misteriosa incluida )
> 
> El proximo año...vuelvo al asalto a billete-armado.



Hombre, es difícil saberlo. Yo nunca me he encontrado a nadie que fuese a lo mismo que yo en mis visitas al BDE. 

Pero por la conversación que tuve hace pocos días con un cajero, parece que el cambio de "cromos" por "chapas" es bastante frecuente de un tiempo a esta parte.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2010)

Como ya dije en otro post, la cajera del bde me dijo que ultimamente se llevaban muchas monedas...

Yo siempre veo a la misma peña cada vez que voy...la ultima vez vi a un chico alto y delgado, con pinta de guiri...me pregunto si sera de este foro, siempre lo veo.

Y en las cajitas tambien se esta arrasando, pero seguro que hay monedas para un monton de meses.


----------



## JoTaladro (26 Dic 2010)

inver dijo:


> En Toledo quedan, aunque hoy me he llevado las ultimas Letis.



Hola, perdona mi ignorancia. 

¿Hay que llamar primero antes de ir al BdE?

Hay que llevar billetitos entiendo, ¿no?

El máximo es 83 (996 euros) por día, ¿no?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Dic 2010)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Hola, perdona mi ignorancia.
> 
> ¿Hay que llamar primero antes de ir al BdE?
> 
> ...



Añado que te van a pedir el dni y rellenar un formulario, a mi me lo rellenó la cajera pero hay foreros que tuvieron que hacerlo ellos mismos.

Buena caza!!!


----------



## JoTaladro (26 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Añado que te van a pedir el dni y rellenar un formulario, a mi me lo rellenó la cajera pero hay foreros que tuvieron que hacerlo ellos mismos.
> 
> Buena caza!!!



Muchas Gracias por contestar primo, no sé si iré mañana u otro día de la semana, ya daré parte.


----------



## bubbler (27 Dic 2010)

Diario Qué!, pone en la última hoja las monedas de 5€ de capitales a 35,40

Edito. Es publicidad propia de la fnmt


----------



## Baraja (27 Dic 2010)

En el BdE de Murcia siguen quedando, me llevé 31 el día de Nochebuena.

Te hacen rellenar un impreso pero no piden DNI, así que los datos no los comprueban.

Eso sí, id a una hora decente porque lo de bajar al sótano media hora antes de cerrar al cajero le debe suponer mucho esfuerzo y sólo ofrece las que tiene en la planta baja ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Dic 2010)

Acabo de limpiar sucursales por Huelva y no quedba ni una en la mayoría...

Creo que los empleados se las están quedando cuando han empezado a ver tanta demanda.

Uno me ha dicho: "Coño ya eres el décimo que viene hoy" (y eran las 10.00 am...)


----------



## bubbler (27 Dic 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Acabo de limpiar sucursales por Huelva y no quedba ni una en la mayoría...
> 
> Creo que los empleados se las están quedando cuando han empezado a ver tanta demanda.
> 
> Uno me ha dicho: "Coño ya eres el décimo que viene hoy" (y eran las 10.00 am...)



Madrid - Zona Oporto - Caixa - La cajera me indicó el pasado 24 que le daba pena darme las 7 que tenía porque se las iban a quedar ellos al finalizar el año.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Acabo de limpiar sucursales por Huelva y no quedba ni una en la mayoría...
> 
> Creo que los empleados se las están quedando cuando han empezado a ver tanta demanda.
> 
> Uno me ha dicho: "Coño ya eres el décimo que viene hoy" (y eran las 10.00 am...)



Impresionante el poder del foro


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Dic 2010)

CAPITULO VI 
CAPITAL CONSTANTE Y CAPITAL VARIABLE

Los diversos factores que entran en el proceso de trabajo no intervienen todos por igual en la formación del valor del producto.
El obrero añade al objeto sobre el que recae el trabajo nuevo valor, incorporándole una determinada cantidad de trabajo, cuales¬quiera que el contenido concreto, el fin y el carácter técnico de este trabajo sean.
De otra parte, los valores de los medios de producción absorbidos reaparecen en el producto como partes integrantes de su valor; así, por ejemplo, los valores del algodón y los husos reaparecen en el valor del hilo. Por tanto, el valor de los medios de producción se conserva al transferirse al producto. Esta transferencia se opera al transformarse los medios de producción en producto, es decir, du¬rante el proceso de trabajo. Se opera por medio del trabajo. Pero ¿cómo?
El obrero no realiza un trabajo doble al mismo tiempo, de una parte para añadir valor al algodón por medio de su trabajo y de otra parte para conservar su valor anterior, o lo que es lo mismo, para transferir al producto, al hilo, el valor del algodón que fabrica y de los husos con los que lo elabora. Lo que hace es conservar el valor anterior por la simple adición de un valor nuevo. Pero, como la adición de nuevo valor al objeto sobre que trabaja y la conser¬vación de los valores anteriores en el producto, son dos resultados perfectamente distintos que el obrero crea en el mismo tiempo, aunque sólo trabaje una vez durante él, es evidente que este doble resultado sólo puede explicarse por el doble carácter del trabajo mismo. Du¬rante el mismo tiempo, el trabajo, considerado en uno de sus as¬pectos, crea valor, a la par que, considerado en el otro aspecto conserva o transfiere un valor ya creado.


----------



## El cid (27 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Impresionante el poder del foro



A la chita callando los foreros y lectores estan desvalijando entidades bancarias y sucursales del BDE. :XX:

Uno del BDE despues de intentar sonsacarme de mil formas acabó soltando: algun dia me direis lo que tramais con éstas monedas.
Mi respuesta fue clara y concisa, asi:


----------



## inver (27 Dic 2010)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Hola, perdona mi ignorancia.
> 
> ¿Hay que llamar primero antes de ir al BdE?
> 
> ...




Yo siempre que he ido he llamado primero, una horilla antes, para confirmar.
Y al llegar me ha preguntado, que si era yo el que había llamado.
No creo que tengan mucho movimiento en esta sucursal.
El teléfono es : 925 227 35

Lo demás ya te lo han contestado correctamente.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

El cid dijo:


> A la chita callando los foreros y lectores estan desvalijando entidades bancarias y sucursales del BDE. :XX:
> 
> Uno del BDE despues de intentar sonsacarme de mil formas acabó soltando: algun dia me direis lo que tramais con éstas monedas.
> Mi respuesta fue clara y concisa, asi:



Cuando el foro acuñe su propia moneda respaldada por la plata de los karlillos se va a cagar la perra...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

*anónimos dad la cara y dejad de acaparar en silencio*

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ryo (27 Dic 2010)

En el LIDL ponen mañana a la venta un maletín para guardar monedas por 15 euros.

Esto se está convirtiendo en una fiebre


----------



## hortera (27 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> En el LIDL ponen mañana a la venta un maletín para guardar monedas por 15 euros.
> 
> Esto se está convirtiendo en una fiebre



buen apunte, aunque a mi no me vale mucho porque las tengo todas en las tiras de plastico, pero para el que las tenga sueltas, esta genial, aunque las bandejas son para diferentes tamaños asi que habrá bandejas que valgan y otras que no...


----------



## skifi (28 Dic 2010)

Yo, que vengo leyendo vuestros comentarios, consejos y mensajes desde hace semanas, al vivir en los Madriles ni me he acercado al BdE, porque parece agotado agotadísimo según vuestras referencias, pero pedí 50 monedas de 12 euros en mi sucursal de La Caixa, y me las trajeron en 3 dias sin problemas (versión "Presidencia de la UE"). Mañana igual me paso y pillo unas cuantas más. Total, a las malas, con su valor facial ni gano ni pierdo...

(Por cierto, mi ser humilde pompero, registrado hace poco aunque leyendo desde el verano, muchas gracias por iluminarme en bastantes cosas sobre economía)


----------



## uojoo (28 Dic 2010)

Siento comentaros que en el BOE del proximo jueves anuncian la retirada de los karlillos de circulacion una pena señores , al final resulta que estos del BdE no son tan tontos.


----------



## asqueado (28 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> siento comentaros que en el boe del proximo jueves anuncian la retirada de los karlillos de circulacion una pena señores , al final resulta que estos del bde no son tan tontos.



uhhhhhhh 28 de diciembre


----------



## uojoo (28 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> uhhhhhhh 28 de diciembre



Estamos rapidos para ser tan temprano eh!


----------



## A.Llanera (28 Dic 2010)

Yo tengo unas cuantas, mi madre solía regalarnos una cada año y creo que la primera es del 93 o 94, este año me ha regalado la del mundial pero la verdad es que nunca me había parado a pensar en el valor. 

De todas formas de pobre no me sacan...


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Dic 2010)

Ahora bien, ¿cómo incorpora el obrero tiempo de trabajo, y por tanto valor? Siempre única y exclusivamente bajo la forma de su trabajo productivo peculiar. El hilandero sólo incorpora tiempo de trabajo hilando, el tejedor tejiendo, el herrero forjando. Esta forma apta para un fin en que el obrero incorpora a una materia trabajo en general, y por tanto nuevo valor, el hilar, el tejer, el forjar, convierte a los medios de producción, el algodón y los husos, el hilo y el telar, el hierro y el yunque, en elementos integrantes de un producto, de un nuevo valor de uso.' La forma anterior de su valor de uso desaparece, pero es para incorporarse a una nueva forma de valor de uso. Y, al analizar el proceso de creación de valor, veíamos que siempre que un valor de uso se consume racio¬nalmente para producir un nuevo valor de uso, el tiempo de trabajo necesario es, por tanto, un tiempo de trabajo transferido de los medios de producción desgastados al nuevo producto. Por tanto, el obrero no conserva los valores de los medios de producción des¬gastados, o lo que es lo mismo, no los transfiere como elementos de valor al producto, incorporándoles trabajo abstracto, sino por el carácter útil concreto, por la forma específica productiva del trabajo que incorpora. Es su trabajo productivo racional, el hilar, el tejer, el forjar, el que con su simple contacto hace resucitar a los medios de producción de entre los muertos, les infunde vida como factores del proceso del trabajo y los combina, hasta formar con ellos pro¬ductos.
Si el trabajo específico, productivo, del obrero no fuese hilar, no transformaría el algodón en hilo, ni por tanto transferiría a éste los valores del algodón y de los husos. Y sí el obrero cambia de oficio y se hace carpintero, seguirá añadiendo valor a su material con cada jornada de trabajo. Lo que, por tanto, añade valor es su trabajo, pero no el trabajo del hilandero o del carpintero, sino el trabajo social, abstracto, general, y sí este trabajo añade una determinada magnitud de valor, no es porque tenga un carácter útil especifico, sino porque dura un determinado tiempo. Por tanto, en su aspecto abstracto, general, considerado como aplicación de la fuerza humana de trabajo sin más, el trabajo del hilandero añade nuevo valor a los valores del algodón y de los husos, y en su aspecto con¬creto, específico, útil, enfocado como proceso de hilar, transfiere el valor de estos medios de producción al producto, conservando así en éste su valor. Así se explica el doble carácter del resultado del trabajo obtenido durante el mismo tiempo.


----------



## ryo (28 Dic 2010)

Hoy me pasao por el BDE de Barcelona. Como mínimo he visto a 3 personas pillando karlillos, una mujer mayor y una parejita. Aquí el que no corre vuela. Solo ofrecen del 2010, hace unos días había de otros años ya no.


----------



## juan35 (28 Dic 2010)

ya estamos a 12 compañeros, que corra el champan!!!!!


----------



## mc_toni (28 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Hoy me pasao por el BDE de Barcelona. Como mínimo he visto a 3 personas pillando karlillos, una mujer mayor y una parejita. Aquí el que no corre vuela. Solo ofrecen del 2010, hace unos días había de otros años ya no.



cuenta otro mas, también me he pasado a por unos karlillos. Habia una mujer mayor con pesetas antiguas, que no las cambian y ha jodido una maquina para cambiar las monedas sin pasar por ventanilla.)


----------



## inver (28 Dic 2010)

En los últimos días he pillado algo en el BDE en Madrid que les servían esporadicamente, pero hoy me han dicho que me olvide ya del tema definitivamente, que a partir de ahora solo de 20.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (28 Dic 2010)

a mi novia le han dicho en una sucursal del BBVA que tienen muuuuchas pero como no tiene cuenta alli no le pueden dar mas que 3 o 4 ::

saludos


----------



## tralara (28 Dic 2010)

Ayer mi tío me enseñó unas cuantas que tiene y algunas de 2002 para atrás se habían puesto amarillentas, aún estando en los blisters. Por lo visto no son del todo herméticos. Las conserváis en los blisters vosotros?


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Dic 2010)

Bueno, tras varios días sin informar, os pego la lista actualizada con los datos enviados:

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) *OK*
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo); Stock(23-dic-10 perogrullo); Stock(28-dic-10 ryo & mc toni) *OK*
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock (23-dic-10 PuntodeControl) *OK*
*Ceuta.*
Stock(25-dic-10 Forero anónimo) *OK*
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) *OK*
*Las Palmas.*
Stock (22-dic-10 forero anónimo) *OK*
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye: *OK*
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros) :abajo:
*Málaga.*
Agotadas (23-dic-10 Saltim) :abajo:
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (20-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (24-dic-10 Baraja) *OK*
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68); Stock (24-dic-10 Car68) *OK*
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-); Stock(23-dic-10 kaxkamel) *OK*
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) *OK*
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako); Stock (21-dic-10 inver); Stock (23-dic-10 inver) *OK*
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX); Stock (23-dic-10 Ranger); Stock (24-dic-10 Germain) *OK*
*Valladolid.*
Sin datos
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord) *OK*

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## hortera (28 Dic 2010)

tralara dijo:


> Ayer mi tío me enseñó unas cuantas que tiene y algunas de 2002 para atrás se habían puesto amarillentas, aún estando en los blisters. Por lo visto no son del todo herméticos. Las conserváis en los blisters vosotros?



por eso el oro es el rey, se conserva como el primer dia


----------



## laroelcántabro (28 Dic 2010)

Más información para garrapatez: hace una semana estuve en el BdE de Valladolid. Me llevé 10 - no soy muy optimista sobre el asunto. Parece que queda stock pero solo del 2010.


----------



## electric0 (29 Dic 2010)

No lo esperaba hasta dentro de un par de semanas, pero parece que ya pasamos el punto de equilibrio de los 720,72 €/k, asi que demos la bienvenida a los reyes magos....... aunque con alegria moderada, no solo ha de subir de ese precio la plata, si no que ademas debe mantenerse por encima de el.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (29 Dic 2010)

Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos

JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO

1004,19 €EL KILAZO DE PLATA EN LINGOTE.

No pense que lo veria este año, lo esperaba para principios del que viene, pero bueno, aqui lo teneis.

Saludos


----------



## Mk3 (29 Dic 2010)

Hoy en el BdE Coruña, según la cajera, quedan prácticamente solo las del 2010, hay pedidas más, pero no sabe si las mandarán.

Recomendais tener todo el efectivo que se tenga en balconchón en estas monedas si se pudiesen conseguir??ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

paspán dijo:


> Recomendais tener todo el efectivo que se tenga en balconchón en estas monedas si se pudiesen conseguir??ienso:



Evidentemente, excepto la calderilla para gasto diario. Es lo mismo que los billetes, pero con plata,...y además consigues la plata por debajo de su precio. 

Sólo los desinformados compran ahora mismo lingotes de plata con el 18% de IVA cuando se pueden conseguir aún monedas de 12 euros pagando la plata a un 3% bajo el spot (ahora mismo).

Al spot actual (23,15€ la onza, o 0,74437€ el gramo) los 16,65 gramos de plata fina que contienen cada moneda de 12 euros vale 12,39 € si le añadimos el 18% de la plata alingotada serían 14,62 €. 

*Nos ahorramos un 22%...es decir duros a cuatro pesetas !!!*

:XX:


Los responsables de la Casa de la Moneda y del BdE son tan gilipollas que han acabado regalando duros a cuatro pesetas...para el que los sepa coger...(a pesar de llevarlo repitiendo meses en el foro, aún hay muchos que no se han enterado)


----------



## Drinito (29 Dic 2010)

Recogidas esta mañana en BDE-Oviedo 83 "Leticias"

Sigue habiendo stock del año que quieras. :8:

Saludos


----------



## laroelcántabro (29 Dic 2010)

Quisiera saber si están ya aclaradas y fuera de toda duda las siguientes afirmaciones:

-Que estas monedas no son de circulación obligatoria, o sea que no sirven para solventar deudas ( salvo que el acreedor las acepte voluntariamente como tales, supongo)

-Que si se llevan al banco éste nos abona en cuenta 12 € por cada moneda.( ello al margen, por supuesto, de que ahora, en estos momentos, valgan más)


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

JO-JO-JO lo que me ha pasado hoy en Bilbo.....

Voy con un amigo a pillar unas pocas y nos encontramos con un amigo de él pillando monedas en la cola.... XD
Hablan entre ellos que a ver pa que las quieres, si por la plata o que, y el el otro le dijo que por lo que "podria" pasar... No dare mas datos porque fijo que anda por el foro......

Lo peor, que voy detras, y SOLO quedaban 5 monedas, con lo que agotadas hoy en Bilbo. Ademas, que los "cajeros" tienen un mosqueo de la ostia........


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Quisiera saber si están ya aclaradas y fuera de toda duda las siguientes afirmaciones:
> 
> -Que estas monedas no son de circulación obligatoria, o sea que no sirven para solventar deudas ( salvo que el acreedor las acepte voluntariamente como tales, supongo)
> 
> -Que si se llevan al banco éste nos abona en cuenta 12 € por cada moneda.( ello al margen, por supuesto, de que ahora, en estos momentos, valgan más)



lee y saldras de dudas, que esta todo mas que respondido.....


----------



## laroelcántabro (29 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> lee y saldras de dudas, que esta todo mas que respondido.....



Aquí pasa como en la afición a la lectura en general: que para leer una página interesante hay que tragarse 300 de rollo, por eso se agradece al que, solícito, hace un reader´s digest.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Quisiera saber si están ya aclaradas y fuera de toda duda las siguientes afirmaciones:
> 
> -Que estas monedas no son de circulación obligatoria, o sea que no sirven para solventar deudas ( salvo que el acreedor las acepte voluntariamente como tales, supongo)
> 
> -Que si se llevan al banco éste nos abona en cuenta 12 € por cada moneda.( ello al margen, por supuesto, de que ahora, en estos momentos, valgan más)




-Las aceptan igual de bien, incluso mejor, que los billetes de 500 según la experiencia de los foreros. (lo cual, por ejemplo, no es el caso de las monedas bullion internacional o los lingotes de plata).

-Puedes ingresarlas en tu cuenta bancaria o pedir que te las cambien por billetes en cualquier sucursal bancaria o BdE.


----------



## zaplanastan (29 Dic 2010)

pues yo pedí 200 monedas en mi pequeña sucursal del Santander ayer, y hoy me dicen que nada, que no llegaron con el resto del pedido... 
Le comenté que aún quedaban en el BdE, pero que ellos dependían de Prosegur, que no vienen del BdE sino que tiene que pedirlas a su "central de efectivo" o algo así, y que no tenían y que aún tendrían que andar pidiendo por otras sucursales de la competencia... 
Que hoy me pide 1000 euretes y a ver si así llegan mañana...


----------



## JoTaladro (29 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes compañeros

Hoy, pasada la una en el BdE de Zaragoza he pillado 50 monedas de 2010. No me ha dado de otros años porque dice que para eso que vaya antes de la 1 por no se qué historias. Pero en principio parece que tienen de todos los años (desde 2002).

No me ha pedido ni DNI ni ningún tipo de dato, y además todo con tratamiento de usted. Es mi primera vez y estoy emocionado  En ristras de 5 y en su envoltorio.

Un saludo


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

Pues yo he comprado 40 monedas de 20 Eur (800 euros)

A la vez les he dicho que me pidieran 100 de 12 Eur. (1.200 euros) Y lo que tenia pensado era que, cuando llegaran, ingreso de nuevo las 40 en mi cuenta y les llevo las de 12 (con la diferencia, claro).

Lo hice pq pienso que si al final no sueltan mas de 12, al menos me llevo las de 20

Pero ahora mismo no se si hice bien....


----------



## JoTaladro (29 Dic 2010)

Una cosilla y perdonad la reiteración. Es sobre las ventajas de estas monedas:

- Se trata de una ¿inversión? conservadora.
- Tenemos lo mismo que billetes salvo que son de plata.
- La plata contenida vale más que los 12 euros.
- En caso de deflación conservas el valor facial.
- En caso de hiperinflación tenemos el valor de la plata
- Si además no te han pedido ningún dato, no tienen constancia de quien tiene el dinero del BdE, con lo que es más fácil venderlas para fundición.

¿Es esto correcto? Si he metido la gamba no seais muy duros shurmanos

Un saludo


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Una cosilla y perdonad la reiteración. Es sobre las ventajas de estas monedas:
> 
> - Se trata de una ¿inversión? conservadora.
> - Tenemos lo mismo que billetes salvo que son de plata.
> ...



Jijiji.

Tu al menos preguntas antes de dejarte 800 euros en monedas de 20 euros

Yo en cuanto lei 4 cosas en este foro marché como un poseso a mi banco a por monedas de 12 Eur, y acabe llevandome otras de 20 Eur (pensando que mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volnado)

Y, como novato que soy, no se si hice bien o mal (aunq los 20 euros me los van a dar si las cambio en el banco, asi q yo creo q no hice ninguna locura)


----------



## ddddd (29 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes. 

Otro que se anima al mundillo de las monedas de plata, y como es lógico también tengo algunas dudas.

Por un lado me gustaría saber que debo hacer para obtenerlas en Madrid, ¿Ahora mismo se encuentran en circulación dentro del foro? ¿Debo ir al BdE o en una sucursal bancaria puedo obtenerlas sin mayor problema dentro de Madrid?

Imagino que todo estará respondido dentro de estas páginas, pero no tengo el tiempo suficiente para leerlo todo. Pido disculpas anticipadas por mis seguras reiterativas preguntas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ryo (29 Dic 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Jijiji.
> 
> Tu al menos preguntas antes de dejarte 800 euros en monedas de 20 euros
> 
> ...



Esto ya se ha hablado. Las de 20 euros las van a vender por lo menos durante los próximos 2 años. No es un buen negocio porque traen la misma plata que las de 12 euros (16 gramos de 925 milésimas).

Patéate las Centrales de cajas y bancos y que te dén de 12, que es donde está el negocio. Las centrales, no las sucursales (que no suelen tener gran cosa).

Las de 20, si no te sobra el dinero, devuélvelas.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Jijiji.
> 
> Tu al menos preguntas antes de dejarte 800 euros en monedas de 20 euros
> 
> ...



Mejor que billetes de 20 euros sí que son.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

Si mañana vuelvo al banco con las 40 monedas y les digo que quiero ingresarlo en cuenta, lo tienen que hacer, ¿no?


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Esto ya se ha hablado. Las de 20 euros las van a vender por lo menos durante los próximos 2 años. No es un buen negocio porque traen la misma plata que las de 12 euros (16 gramos de 925 milésimas).
> 
> Patéate las Centrales de cajas y bancos y que te dén de 12, que es donde está el negocio. Las centrales, no las sucursales (que no suelen tener gran cosa).
> 
> Las de 20, si no te sobra el dinero, devuélvelas.



te rectifico.....

son 18gr de 925 o 16,65gr de 999


----------



## ryo (29 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> te rectifico.....
> 
> son 18gr de 925 o 16,65gr de 999



Cierto, me hice la picha un lío ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Si mañana vuelvo al banco con las 40 monedas y les digo que quiero ingresarlo en cuenta, lo tienen que hacer, ¿no?



por HUEVOS


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> por HUEVOS



Pues mañana me pongo a buscar de 12 euros

Como explique antes, hoy les dije que me pidieran 100 monedas de 12, a ver que me dicen mañana


----------



## uojoo (29 Dic 2010)

Una duda tonta que me ha surgido en el supuesto de que en un tiempo se destinasen a fundicion que sucede con el holograma ese de seguridad del año, supongo que no es de plata como lo quitarian o esto no supondria ningun problema repito lo del en el supuesto para que no venga el pesao de la destruccion de divisa


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> en el supuesto de que en un tiempo se destinasen a fundicion que sucede con el holograma ese de seguridad del año



Esto:


----------



## uojoo (29 Dic 2010)

Entiendo por lo que dices que su punto de fusion es mucho mas bajo que el de la plata y simplemente se eliminara sin dañar la plata


----------



## inver (29 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Entiendo por lo que dices que su punto de fusion es mucho mas bajo que el de la plata y simplemente se eliminara sin dañar la plata



El holograma no está hecho de ningún material extraño y pegado a la moneda, como en los billetes. 
En esas monedas, todo es plata.
La moneda, en vez de estar acuñada de un solo golpe perpendicular al plano del metal como se hacia de toda la vida, ahora incorpora técnicas de acuñación que producen en la misma plata esos efectos holográficos.


----------



## Platón (29 Dic 2010)

para los despistados, a los que no les guste el holograma (de lo mejor para el madmax callejero), siempre tienen las isabeles (las que queden aún a tiro, claro), las únicas que no lo tienen.


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO
> 
> ...



Joder !!! 12,38€

Y que lo digas... Menudo regalazo de Reyes por adelantado 

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (29 Dic 2010)

Bueno señores vamos por 743.34 con oscilaciones varios euros arriba o abajo, pero en cualquier caso, y salvo algun extraño no muy normal, el comienzo de año nos va saludar con una buena noticia, hemos pasado y consolidado el punto de equilibrio de 720.72 €/K, lo que hace que una moneda, o mas bien la plata contenida en ella, valga 12.37 €, logicamente para el que tiene 10 monedas supone minucias, o un beneficio de 3.7€, pero cuando vamos agrandando la cantidad..... 100 monedas 37 euros, ..... 1000 monedas 370 euros..... una pequeña subida, puede suponer mucho dinero....

Para los rezagados;.......... logicamente en los proximos dias veremos desaparecer de forma subita cualquier vestigio de la existencia de estas monedas en bancos, cajas y Bde, ya que si no son ""asaltados"" por las huestes burbujiles y/o madmaxistas cuando los cajeros se den cuenta del percal, seran ellos mismos los que busquen liquidez (en papelillos de colores) hasta debajo de las piedras, para autocomprarse las monedas que tengan en caja.

La situacion de escasez de las monedas y el encarecimiento de la plata, pienso que provocara en un plazo muy breve de tiempo el aumento abrupto del precio numismatico de las mismas, que en ningun caso deberia de ser inferior al valor metal.

Para los que todavia no estais "cargados" de "karlillos" y esteis en liquidez para adquirirlos, os recomiendo no levanteis la liebre a la hora de comprarlos en donde los compreis, ya que si el cajero de turno se da cuenta de la movida, os podeis olvidar de comprar mas ahi, ni ahora ni nunca, .... si pensais que es para que yo vaya detras "cargando" estais en un error, ya que "mi zona" esta pelada, y ya no tengo liquidez para nada, ademas de ir ya cargado hasta las trancas....

¿escusas para no levantar la liebre? las de siempre, la boda y el coleccionismo numismatico, y para esto ultimo viene muy bien preguntar por las de 2000 pesetas, aun sabiendo que es posible que se rian de nosotros....


En otro orden de cosas, las de 20€ tienen el punto de equilibrio en 1201.21€/K, ahora mismo como que estan muy lejos del precio de la plata, tan lejos como casi 460€/K. lo que hace que indiscutiblemente sean mejores las de 12, sin ningun tipo de genero de duda, pero aun asi, en caso de no encontrar de 12€ y tener dinero ocioso y miedo a acciones y demas historias para no dormir, seguiria siendo mejor comprar de 20€ que tener papelines en bancolchon, ya que en caso de "quiebra subita del euro" todavia supondrian el valor de 16.65 gramos en plata fina, convertidos en neopesetas, zapaterines, mortadelos, o la moneda que sea que venga.

La prevision general es que la plata siga subiendo por una serie de motivos que no voy a re-contar aqui (para eso esta el hilo de la plata), asi que no es tan descabellado "atesorar" monedas de 20€, siempre que se hayan acabado ya con seguridad las de 12€.

Cordiales saludos y felices fiestas para todos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, he abierto un hilo en el principal para avisar a los últimos rezagados.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html

Curiosamente, se ha llenado de trollacos en un santiamen.

Es muy curioso que la inversión en karlillos levante tantas pasiones...:fiufiu:

Es la primera vez que veo que en el foro se expone un negocio seguro. Y parece que ninguna otra propuesta ha tenido tantos detractores. :fiufiu:

Con todas las propuestas que tenemos de inversiones en fondos, bolsa, y otros "activos" virtuales...¡Si no hay nada más simple que oro o plata en mano!

Me cuesta creer en la inocencia de algunos trollacos...


----------



## inver (29 Dic 2010)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿escusas para no levantar la liebre? las de siempre, la boda y el coleccionismo numismatico...



Eso le digo yo cada vez que voy a por 3.000€, que "pa" las arras de la boda, pero no entiendo porque esta un poco mosqueado conmigo.


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Dic 2010)

Otro día más, un día menos para el fin de los karlillos.

Como novedad hoy entra información de Valladolid e información interesante desde Zaragoza


*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) *OK*
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo); Stock(23-dic-10 perogrullo); Stock(28-dic-10 ryo & mc toni) *OK*
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock (23-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock (29-dic-10 PuntodeControl) *OK*
*Ceuta.*
Stock(25-dic-10 Forero anónimo) *OK*
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) Stock (29-dic-10 Paspán) *OK*
*Las Palmas.*
Stock (22-dic-10 forero anónimo) *OK*
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye: *OK*
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros) :abajo:
*Málaga.*
Agotadas (23-dic-10 Saltim) :abajo:
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (20-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (24-dic-10 Baraja) *OK*
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68); Stock (24-dic-10 Car68); Stock (29-dic-10 Drinito) *OK*
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-); Stock(23-dic-10 kaxkamel) *OK*
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher) *OK*
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako); Stock (21-dic-10 inver); Stock (23-dic-10 inver) *OK*
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX); Stock (23-dic-10 Ranger); Stock (24-dic-10 Germain) *OK*
*Valladolid.*
Stock (21-12-10 laroelcántabro) *OK*
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord); Stock (29-12-10 JoTaladro) *OK* :fiufiu:

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## merche400 (29 Dic 2010)

Que cosas...

Como se apunta por aquí, es un verdadero duros a 4 pesetas y, sin embargo, salvo los cuatro mataillos ilusos del foro , a nadie más le importa un pijo.



.....pues.... MEJOR P'a NOSOTROS!!!!!!:baba:


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Otro día más, un día menos para el fin de los karlillos.
> 
> Como novedad hoy entra información de Valladolid e información interesante desde Zaragoza
> 
> ...



en bilbao no hay stock...., solo he podido pillar 5 monedas porque el de delante mio se ha llevado todas las que tenian menos 5


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Que cosas...
> 
> Como se apunta por aquí, es un verdadero duros a 4 pesetas y, sin embargo, salvo los cuatro mataillos ilusos del foro , a nadie más le importa un pijo.
> 
> ...



cierto, hubiera sido mejor no haber dicho nada, menos trolles, menos lios, menos tiempo perdido y mas para acaparar nosotros.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Yo el Lunes pillé algunas en Sevilla, pero en el hilo que Monster ha abierto en el principal un forero ha dicho que no quedan, así que no sé qué decir :S


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo el Lunes pillé algunas en Sevilla, pero en el hilo que Monster ha abierto en el principal un forero ha dicho que no quedan, así que no sé qué decir :S




Pues yo diría que no hay que fiarse de lo que diga un sólo forero. Conviene tener confirmación por algún otro veterano si es posible. 

Por cierto, alguien ha vuelto por el BdE de Madrid? Me parece que alguien dijo que si que había podido pillar alguna. Estoy seguro que tienen y me gustaría saber porque es uno de los pocos BdE que no tienen...El tema huele fatal...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> cierto, hubiera sido mejor no haber dicho nada, menos trolles, menos lios, menos tiempo perdido y mas para acaparar nosotros.



No hay que ser egoistas. Hay para todos...de momento...


----------



## inver (29 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien ha vuelto por el BdE de Madrid? Me parece que alguien dijo que si que había podido pillar alguna. Estoy seguro que tienen y me gustaría saber porque es uno de los pocos BdE que no tienen...El tema huele fatal...



Yo pille la semana pasada 100 del 2010 (íbamos dos y sin DNI) pero me pasé esta semana a las 9:30 AM de la madrugada y me dijeron que me olvidase, que a partir de ahora solo tenían de 20€.

Me da la sensación de que deben de tener alguna para los que piden 3-4, pero cuando llegas a por el máximo, no te dan nada.


----------



## inver (29 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No hay que ser egoistas. Hay para todos...de momento...



Ya ha pasado un momento, quedan aún?


----------



## adoquin (30 Dic 2010)

Donde las consigo on line? tengo que ir en persona? por internet incluso en la pagina del bde me salen a 16 euros, de que no me entero?


----------



## skifi (30 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien ha vuelto por el BdE de Madrid? Me parece que alguien dijo que si que había podido pillar alguna. Estoy seguro que tienen y me gustaría saber porque es uno de los pocos BdE que no tienen...El tema huele fatal...



Yo he llamado hoy antes de darme el viaje en balde, y me dijeron como muy convencidos que se les acabaron hace días, que ya solo las de 20 eurazos.



adoquin dijo:


> Donde las consigo on line? tengo que ir en persona? por internet incluso en la pagina del bde me salen a 16 euros, de que no me entero?



En el BdE te las venden en un pequeño blister/cartoncito muy bonito, en plan conmemorativo, que explica ese sobreprecio. Pagas 4 euros por "la fundita"


----------



## jmzjmz (30 Dic 2010)

¿Se pueden encargar las monedas en tu banco habitual? Si la respuesta es sí, ¿por qué la gente va al BdE?


----------



## C.J. (30 Dic 2010)

Hola amigos.

Ultimamente me dejo caer poco por aquí debido a que estamos bajo mínimos en el curro y ya llevo 6 noches seguidas currando (y lo que me queda, jeje). 

Veo que la plata nos está dando muchas alegrias este final de año, y más en el tema de los Karlillos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## C.J. (30 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No hay que ser egoistas. Hay para todos...de momento...



Yo no se ni para que pierdes el tiempo. Si al final nadie te lo va a agradecer.

Un saludo.


----------



## skifi (30 Dic 2010)

jmzjmz dijo:


> ¿Se pueden encargar las monedas en tu banco habitual? Si la respuesta es sí, ¿por qué la gente va al BdE?



En mi (muy escasa) experiencia trasteando aquí y allá, no en todos los bancos es fácil (depende de la voluntad del cajero de turno, ten en cuenta que no ganan dinero en la operación) y pueden tardar varios días. En el BdE, si hay stock, te lo hacen en el momento y sin preguntar por qué.


----------



## Saltim (30 Dic 2010)

Bueno informo de que en Málaga ya hay stock. A ver cuanto dura


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Dic 2010)

Se jodio el asunto... en Bilbao ya saben todo el tinglao....

Resumo...

Ayer fui y me dieron solo 5 monedas porque no les quedaban mas....

Vuelvo hoy y mismo problema, que solo tienen 5 monedas, cuando en la mesa habia una ristra de 9 monedas....

Me dice que el de la ventanilla de al lado igual tiene, pero que tengo que esperar 15-30min, le digo que ese tiempo no puedo, y que ademas con las que me ha dado hoy, que al final fueron 8, y las 5 de ayer, son 13 y solo me faltan 7 monedas....

Y aqui a venido todo el tema....

¿Pero ..... como esque solo 7 ?
Esque queria 20, pues son para dos bodas, 10 para cada una.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, jode, esque pensaba que las querias para inversion, pues *MUCHA gente las esta comprando para tenerlas como inversion en vez de tener billetes*...
Ahhh, pues no, yo son pa dos bodas.
Joe, pues si me las dices antes, te las hubiera dado ayer, pero ahora solo tengo 6 y quieres 7, y ademas de las que te has llevado, varias estan circuladas y para una boda quedan mejor brillantes que son mas bonitas, ven el lunes, que este yo o un compañero, te las damos sin problemas, comenta lo de la boda y listo.

Conclusion: 5 por barba para inversion/seguro.
Si son para otros temas dan mas, pero aun asi, casi no tienen stock, hoy solo les han quedao 6.


----------



## muchomiedo (30 Dic 2010)

Me habeis picado, asi que hoy me presente en el BDE Valaldolid.

Me ha dado la sensacion de habia un camion, he pedido mil euros y el cajero ni sabia cuantas eran mil euros. Son del 2010 y vienen en tiras de 10, el envoltorio-plastico es bueno para conservrlas?

Creo no ire a por mas... estan a buen precio, pero...

pd: disculpar las faltas pero escribo desde un miniteclado.


----------



## Platón (30 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si son para otros temas dan mas,



Mucho recién casado va a aparecer...

Tampoco seamos ingenuos, todo el mundo lo sabe y quien no lo sabe es porque no le interesa. 

El cambio de facial ya hace preguntarse a cualquiera a cuanto cotiza la plata para que tomen esa medida, a lo que hay que sumar qué hacen manadas de personas llevandose a 1000 euros en plata día tras día, blanco y en botella. Bastante han tardado ya.

Otra cosas son las cajas y bancos, a quien no les interesa este "producto"


----------



## RNSX (30 Dic 2010)

En valencia he cogido yo hoy con algunos amigos, sin problemas, hay stock, la cajera no sabia cuanto, dice que ellos piden y les traen; pero que no sabe nada mas.


----------



## merche400 (30 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> En valencia he cogido yo hoy con algunos amigos, sin problemas, hay stock, la cajera no sabia cuanto, dice que ellos piden y les traen; pero que no sabe nada mas.



Pues yo ya tengo monomoneda :baba:


Espero a principios de mes para pillarme otra taleguilla.


Mi mujer bien, gracias.


----------



## Germain (30 Dic 2010)

A mí una vez me preguntaron y les dije que las quería para hacer llaveros y luego venderlos. ::


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> en bilbao no hay stock...., solo he podido pillar 5 monedas porque el de delante mio se ha llevado todas las que tenian menos 5



Esta noche actualizo.

Por el norte tenéis mucha suerte de disponer de tantos BDE juntos, alguien que quiera puede hacerse en una mañana con 4.000 Euros en plata si hace la ruta del "Karlillo Cantábrico".

a las 9:00 puntual en Donosti, a las 10:30 Bilbao, 12:00 Santander, y 13:30 Oviedo. Creo que habría que pisarle un poquito en algún tramo y sería un poco pillado de tiempo, pero creo que ya es todo autopista excepto un tramo entre Unquera y Llanes ¿no?.

Si vas con un par de colegas puedes hacerte con 12.000 Euros en karlillos, o sea: 1000 monedas

Si empiezas la ruta en Donosti terminas comiendo en Oviedo una buenas fabes, y si empiezas la ruta en Oviedo terminas en el casco viejo de SanSe a base de buenos pinchos, eso si, cuidado con la alforja y los 17 kilitos en monedas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esta noche actualizo.
> 
> Por el norte tenéis mucha suerte de disponer de tantos BDE juntos, alguien que quiera puede hacerse en una mañana con 4.000 Euros en plata si hace la ruta del "Karlillo Cantábrico".
> 
> ...



El de Santander y Pamplona, los cierran el 31-5-11.

En 6 meses ya no habra ruta del norte, asi que hay que aprovechar, jejeje

"Ceuta, Logroño, Melilla, Pamplona, San Sebastián y Toledo. Dejarán de estar operativas el día 31 de mayo de 2011."


----------



## inver (30 Dic 2010)

En Toledo sigue habiendo.


----------



## Baraja (30 Dic 2010)

En el BdE de Barcelona en Plaza Cataluña ningún problema hoy, 60 monedas por 720 euros. Tampoco piden el DNI


----------



## jmzjmz (30 Dic 2010)

¿Cual es el tope máximo que te dejan cambiar en el BDE?


----------



## averapaz (30 Dic 2010)

A día de hoy también quedan en el BdE de Oviedo.

83 monedas el máximo (996€) por persona y día.


----------



## hinka (30 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Se jodio el asunto... en Bilbao ya saben todo el tinglao....
> 
> Resumo...
> 
> ...



Con lo facil que es decir:"pa putas y droga".


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Dic 2010)

Penúltimo día del año.

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) *OK*
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo); Stock(23-dic-10 perogrullo); Stock(28-dic-10 ryo & mc toni); Stock(30-dic-10 baraja) *OK* :fiufiu:
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock (23-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock parcial (29-dic-10 PuntodeControl) :rolleye:
*Ceuta.*
Stock(25-dic-10 Forero anónimo) *OK*
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) Stock (29-dic-10 Paspán) *OK*
*Las Palmas.*
Stock (22-dic-10 forero anónimo) *OK*
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle) :rolleye: 
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros) :abajo:
*Málaga.*
Agotadas (23-dic-10 Saltim); Stock (30-dic-10 Saltim) *OK*
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (20-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (24-dic-10 Baraja) *OK*
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68); Stock (24-dic-10 Car68); Stock (29-dic-10 Drinito); Stock (30-dic-10 averapaz) *OK*
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-); Stock(23-dic-10 kaxkamel) *OK*
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher); Stock (27-dic-10 perlenbacher) *OK*
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako); Stock (21-dic-10 inver); Stock (23-dic-10 inver) *OK*
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX); Stock (23-dic-10 Ranger); Stock (24-dic-10 Germain); ; Stock (30-dic-10 RNSX) *OK*
*Valladolid.*
Stock (21-12-10 laroelcántabro); Stock (30-12-10 muchomiedo) *OK*
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord); Stock (29-12-10 JoTaladro) *OK* :fiufiu:

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Dic 2010)

A ver cómo va hoy la plata:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Penúltimo día del año.
> o me envíe un mp.[/U]



Si aqui le añades si piden DNI y fotocopian, seria la ostia ya!!


----------



## hortera (31 Dic 2010)

interesante lo que va a pasar en el 2011 con este tema, el bde tiene una 'tradicion' de sacar las famosas monedas desde 1994(2000ptas,12€), la repentina subida del precio de la plata les deja a los funcionarios del bde a bote pronto estas alternativas:
-mantener la tradicion y sacar una nueva moneda de 12 en el 2011
-seguir la tradicion con la solucion alemana bajando el contenido de plata
-dejar la misma plata pero subir el facial (20€ p ej.)
vamos que si dejan la misma plata pueden subir el facial y si dejan el mismo facial pueden bajar la plata o sacan monedas con distinto facial y plata, me estoy haciendo un lio, me voy a dormir


----------



## Germain (31 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> interesante lo que va a pasar en el 2011 con este tema, el bde tiene una 'tradicion' de sacar las famosas monedas desde 1994(2000ptas,12€), la repentina subida del precio de la plata les deja a los funcionarios del bde a bote pronto estas alternativas:
> -mantener la tradicion y sacar una nueva moneda de 12 en el 2011
> -seguir la tradicion con la solucion alemana bajando el contenido de plata
> -dejar la misma plata pero subir el facial (20€ p ej.)
> vamos que si dejan la misma plata pueden subir el facial y si dejan el mismo facial pueden bajar la plata o sacan monedas con distinto facial y plata, me estoy haciendo un lio, me voy a dormir



Hamijo, es que ya han optado por la tercera opción.


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Dic 2010)

Seguramente dejen el mismo valor en plata y suban el facial 20 euros

Pero si este año la plata subre otro 50%, al final del año el valor en plata de una moneda de 20 euros rondaria los 18 euros. Es decir, no veo muy mala inversion comprar monedas de 20 euros con el rally alcista que esta tomando la plata


----------



## Garrapatez (31 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si aqui le añades si piden DNI y fotocopian, seria la ostia ya!!



:fiufiu: Esa es la intención de algún que otro icono, pero no de hacerlo tan explícito que levante la liebre y se acabe esa posibilidad en algún que otro sitio :fiufiu:


----------



## kaxkamel (31 Dic 2010)

me ha dicho un pajarito que en valladolid quedan (del 2010)


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (31 Dic 2010)

A ver, para los despistadillos del foro, aquí tenéis el *KARLILLOS DE A 20*, la opción que nos proponen los hamijos del BdE para que dentro de unos meses, si sigue así la cosa, no tengamos que comprar la platica en tiendas alemanas, con el ahorro en gastos y molestias que conlleva. 

¿Quién dijo que en Hispanistán no se hacían bien las cosas con el bullión? Además de vendérnoslo sin IVA nos lo aseguran contra bajadas inesperadas. ::

¡¡Quién da más señores!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> :fiufiu: Esa es la intención de algún que otro icono, pero no de hacerlo tan explícito que levante la liebre y se acabe esa posibilidad en algún que otro sitio :fiufiu:



Pues en Bilbao piden DNI para mas de 20 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Vize (31 Dic 2010)

justo en este momento vengo del BDE de valencia y me he llevado 80 karlillos de a 12€ sin problema, eso si te piden DNI.


----------



## merche400 (31 Dic 2010)

Vize dijo:


> justo en este momento vengo del BDE de valencia y me he llevado 80 karlillos de a 12€ sin problema, eso si te piden DNI.



jo... a principios de mes no nos pidieron nada. ienso:

¿se apuntan el numero y tal o solo lo "ojean"?


----------



## RANGER (31 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> jo... a principios de mes no nos pidieron nada. ienso:
> 
> ¿se apuntan el numero y tal o solo lo "ojean"?



Apuntarlo, lo apuntan. Otra cosa es el como. A mí una misma cajera según el día me lo ha pedido físicamente, me ha dado la hoja para que la rellene yo o me ha preguntado los datos verbalmente. ::

Hablo del de Valencia.


----------



## Vize (31 Dic 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> jo... a principios de mes no nos pidieron nada. ienso:
> 
> ¿se apuntan el numero y tal o solo lo "ojean"?



no sabría decirte... puede que dependa del cajero que te toque, porque he comprado 40 monedas , pues no tenía mas dinero y me han pedido el DNI, luego me he ido a un cajero he sacado más pasta y he ido a por otras 40, me ha tocado la otra cajera y no me ha pedido nada , me ha preguntado el nombre y el teléfono de boquilla, ahora no se si es porque ya me había fichado la otra.


----------



## electric0 (31 Dic 2010)

hortera dijo:


> interesante lo que va a pasar en el 2011 con este tema, el bde tiene una 'tradicion' de sacar las famosas monedas desde 1994(2000ptas,12€), la repentina subida del precio de la plata les deja a los funcionarios del bde a bote pronto estas alternativas:
> -mantener la tradicion y sacar una nueva moneda de 12 en el 2011
> -seguir la tradicion con la solucion alemana bajando el contenido de plata
> -dejar la misma plata pero subir el facial (20€ p ej.)
> vamos que si dejan la misma plata pueden subir el facial y si dejan el mismo facial pueden bajar la plata o sacan monedas con distinto facial y plata, me estoy haciendo un lio, *me voy a dormir*



Si, mejor me la duerme Ud. un poquito



Vercingetorix dijo:


> Seguramente *dejen el mismo valor en plata y suban el facial 20 euros*Pero si este año la plata subre otro 50%, al final del año el valor en plata de una moneda de 20 euros rondaria los 18 euros. Es decir, no veo muy mala inversion comprar monedas de 20 euros con el rally alcista que esta tomando la plata



Deneria Ud. actualizarse un poquito, quizas vaya con algunos meses de retraso.

-------------------------

Es ovbio que con una informacion ""tan actualizada"" sus opiniones son las mas validas del foro, iluminennos con su saber, o magnificos maestros.....

Sin acritud.

Saludos y feliz entrada de año.


----------



## hortera (31 Dic 2010)

tu eres bobo o eres bobo?
sin acritud


----------



## toreto (31 Dic 2010)

hola a todos,
yo he ido visitando sucursales...y en muchas no había... en otras me han dado una o dos... dónde he conseguido más son el "la Caixa"... al final me he picaooo y he comprado unas 115 monedas de 12 euros...son de varios años... 
Espero que a la larga sea una buena inversión.
Una pregunta: quiero comprar las 16 monedas de las olimpiadas de barcelona de 2000 pts cada moneda. ¿Cúal es el precio máximo que debería pagar?
Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Dic 2010)

Alucinado me hallo

En la sucursal de "Caja España" de Ourense (C/ Juan XXIII) voy y le preguntoi al tiuo si tiene monedas de 12

- Sí, tengo 3 que nos dejó aqui un cliente el otro dia
- Vale, tome 2 moendas de 20. Deme las 3 de 12 y 4 euros mas en moneda
- ¿Eh?. ¿De 20?. Pero si eso no existe
- Aqui las tiene (le digo mientras se las tiro en el motrador)
- Estee... espera... que aviso a un compañerop q sa be mas de esto

Se va auna mesa, viene el compañero y me suelta

- ¿Son las del Mundial del 2010?
- Si mira, son esas
- Es que... claro.. eso es de coleccionista, nosotros no canbiamos eso
- Pero coño, si son monedas de 20 euros igual que los billetes
- ¿Es ud cliente?
- No, pero no tengo que ser cliente para que me den uds cambio
- Es que eso no lo trabajamos
(Aqui yo ya estaba alucinando)
- A ver, son 40 euros en monedas y solo quiero cambio, nada mas
- No, no, eso son monedas de coleccionista, nosotros no lo trabajamos
- Vale deme la hoja de reclamaciones
- Es que no tenemos
- Bueno, pues llamao a la Policia Local
- Bueno, miro a ver si hay alguna

Se va a un armario y vuelve
- Toma, es esta

Me da una hoja de reclamaciones... y se queda tan ancho


20 minutos despues fui a la OP del BBVA en Ourense (C/ Paseo) y me cambiaron las 2 monedas de 20 euros sin problemas en 4 billetes de 10 euros

¡¡ME HE QUEDADO ACOJONADO CON LO IGNORANTES QUE SON INCLUSO LOS QUE TRABAJAN EN ESTO!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Dic 2010)

Juas! A los que habría que pedirles la hoja de reclamaciones es a los del BdE de Madrid. No me creo que sea la única sucursal del BdE que no tiene monedas de 12 euros. En parte porque es imposible: Las agencias se las están devolviendo.

Propongo una quedada burbujista para pedirle hojas de reclamaciones al calvo para celebrar el año nuevo ¡jajaja!


----------



## asqueado (31 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas! A los que habría que pedirles la hoja de reclamaciones es a los del BdE de Madrid. No me creo que sea la única sucursal del BdE que no tiene monedas de 12 euros. En parte porque es imposible: Las agencias se las están devolviendo.
> 
> Propongo una quedada burbujista para pedirle hojas de reclamaciones al calvo para celebrar el año nuevo ¡jajaja!



Libera tu espacio de mp, has excedido el almacenamiento y no puedo ponerme en contacto contigo. Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Dic 2010)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Alucinado me hallo
> 
> En la sucursal de "Caja España" de Ourense (C/ Juan XXIII) voy y le preguntoi al tiuo si tiene monedas de 12
> 
> ...



Asi va este pais.....

JODER, que casualidad, hoy casi le encasqueto una hoja de reclamaciones a uno de una tienda, vaya casualidad. Éste al final rectificó pues eramos varios por un error suyo (nada de monedas ni bancos) pero sabia que la broma le iba salir mas cara con la hoja de consumo.

Fijate que te halla dado la de consumo y no la interna del banco.


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Dic 2010)

Y puede también ocurrir lo contrario, es decir, que un medio de producción sea íntegramente absorbido por el proceso de valoriza¬ción y sólo intervenga fragmentariamente en el proceso de trabajo. Supongamos que, al hilar el algodón, de cada 115 libras diarias haya 15 que no dan hilo, sino devil’s dust [desperdicio]. A pesar de ello, sí este desperdicio del 15 por ciento es normal, inseparable de la elaboración media del algodón, el valor de las 15 libras de algodón perdidas se transfiere al valor del hilo, ni más ni menos que el valor de las 100 libras que forman su sustancia. Para fabricar 100 libras de hilo, no hay más remedio que sacrificar el valor de uso de las 15 libras de algodón que se desperdician. La pérdida de este algodón es una de tantas condiciones de producción del hilo. Por eso su valor se transfiere al de éste. Y lo mismo ocurre con todos los excrementos del proceso de trabajo, a lo menos en la medida en que forman nuevos medios de producción, y por tanto nuevos va-lores de uso independientes. Así por ejemplo, en las grandes fábricas de maquinaria de Manchester se ven montañas de hierro de desecho, removidas como virutas de madera por unas cuantas máquinas ciclópeas y transportadas por la noche, en grandes carros, de la fábrica a la fundición, para volver al día siguiente de la fundición a la fábrica convertidas en hierro fundido.


----------



## C.J. (31 Dic 2010)

Hojas de reclamaciones de consumo. Ya os digo yo lo que hacen con ellas: limpiarse el culo.


----------



## fepeerre (1 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas! A los que habría que pedirles la hoja de reclamaciones es a los del BdE de Madrid. No me creo que sea la única sucursal del BdE que no tiene monedas de 12 euros. En parte porque es imposible: Las agencias se las están devolviendo.
> 
> Propongo una quedada burbujista para pedirle hojas de reclamaciones al calvo para celebrar el año nuevo ¡jajaja![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## El cid (1 Ene 2011)

fepeerre dijo:


> el miercoles, en el de BCN, me tuvieron en una ventanilla quince minutos. El tio estuvo haciendo de todo menos atenderme, tomaba una hoja, la miraba, consultaba la pantalla, movia el raton, despues miraba una bolsa luego otra,, asi todo ese tiempo... *Me fui mosqueado y pensando que era puro obstrucionismo... puede que sea qlgo premeditado..*
> 
> Creo que hqy que dejqr bien clqro que si es legal tenemos el derecho a obtener las monedas permitidas... lo de la hoja de R. puede ser una buena protesta... pues supongo que para otra cosa no vale
> 
> con el teclado frances no me aclaro.. perdonen las molestias



Ná, lo que pasa es que se les está haciendo trabajar y no estan acostumbrados. 

Hojas de reclamaciones y que se jodan. ::


----------



## ryo (1 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El comportamiento es similar en los dos BdE que he visitado.
> 
> Y estos dicen tener un servicio de estudios, de prestigio, sobre economía? NO ME LO CREO.



La incompetencia funcionarial es un arma de doble filo. Por un lado es lo que permite que vendan plata a menos precio de lo que cuesta en el libre mercado, por otra parte... ya lo has visto.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hojas de reclamaciones de consumo. Ya os digo yo lo que hacen con ellas: limpiarse el culo.



Pues habrá que poner la reclamación en el BdE.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2011)

actualmente la moneda de 20€ no parece interesante, te sale la onza a 37.35€, cuando una filarmonica te puede costar mas o menos 34 en una tienda en España, aunque te protejas con el valor facial, la filarmonica es mas facil de vender en toda europa


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> actualmente la moneda de 20€ no parece interesante, te sale la onza a 37.35€, cuando una filarmonica te puede costar mas o menos 34 en una tienda en España, aunque te protejas con el valor facial, la filarmonica es mas facil de vender en toda europa



O my god, 34 pavos la filomena, en las tiendas alemanas no pasa de 27, incluso con gastos de envío merece la pena para pequeñas cantidades...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> actualmente la moneda de 20€ no parece interesante, te sale la onza a 37.35€, cuando una filarmonica te puede costar mas o menos 34 en una tienda en España, aunque te protejas con el valor facial, la filarmonica es mas facil de vender en toda europa



No estoy de acuerdo. Ahora mismo prefiero pagar la onza de monedas de 20 euros a 37,50 que una filarmonica a 34 euros. La onza de plata de la moneda de 20 siempre la vas a poder vender a 37,50 en los bancos en España, así que no veo el interés de poder vender fácilmente (sic) en Europa las filarmónicas con una pérdida de compra-venta que ronda el 30% (en Europa), y de más del 40-50% en España.

La diferencia de 3,50 en lo que pagas la onza de plata se lo come con creces el spread de compra-venta.

Está pues claro que ahora mismo las monedas de 20 euros son más interesantes que el bullion internacional vendido en España entorno a 34 euros. Las onzas compradas en Alemania a 27, aún parecen competitivas comparadas con las monedas de 20 (pero no con las de 12)...pero si el spot sigue subiendo, no lo serán por mucho tiempo.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2011)

y te cambian una filarmonica por 2 carlillos en alguna tienda?? ante esta posibilidad no sabría que hacer...


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2011)

no no parece intersante, pierdes 2 gramos de plata, no es mucho dinero pero en grandes cantidades si


----------



## merche400 (1 Ene 2011)

os recuerdo...por si no lo sabeis... que las filarmonicas las compran en geiger, en proaurum y en varios sitios más de gran prestigio, por cerca de +0'5 ó +1 euros sobre el spot. 

Solo os cuesta el envio que debe de ser de unos 6 euros o así enviar un paquete con un bote 20 onzas. Una vez enviadas, os harán la transferencia (o eso dicen....)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ene 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> os recuerdo...por si no lo sabeis... que las filarmonicas las compran en geiger, en proaurum y en varios sitios más de gran prestigio, por cerca de +0'5 ó +1 euros sobre el spot.
> 
> Solo os cuesta el envio que debe de ser de unos 6 euros o así enviar un paquete con un bote 20 onzas. Una vez enviadas, os harán la transferencia (o eso dicen....)



Geiger lleva toda la semana offline, vuelven el lunes.

Por cierto, ¿6 € por correo o mensajería? Eso es lo que cuesta el paquete azul dentro de España, y creo que sólo incluye seguro hasta 50 €, lo digo porque lo veo demasiado barato.


----------



## merche400 (2 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Geiger lleva toda la semana offline, vuelven el lunes.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿6 € por correo o mensajería? Eso es lo que cuesta el paquete azul dentro de España, y creo que sólo incluye seguro hasta 50 €, lo digo porque lo veo demasiado barato.



pues en avión... 

algun forero se fue a Francia o así, con una moneda de oro y, en el acto, le entregaron la pasta.

Lo mismo se podría hacer con la plata. Un viaje en avión a Alemania con suficiente antelación no creo que cueste mucho.

Habría que abrir un hilo especial de formas de vender la plata al mejor precio y al menor coste.


----------



## muchomiedo (2 Ene 2011)

Como varias personas en privado me han preguntado sobre la compra en Valladolid, detallaré un poco mi experiencia:

Alrededor de las 13 h. del día 30 voy al BDE situado en la centrica Plaza de España.
Dos personas en la cola de "cambio", una para tener suelto y otra para cambiar un billete dañado.
Ahora llega mi turno tras 5 min. de espera, leo un cartel al lado de la ventanilla que indica el cambio máximo de 1000 euros por persona y día, y hablo con el cajero:
- Hola, tiene monedas de 12 euros? SÍ.
- De que años tiene, vienen en cartuchos de 50? SOLO DEL 2010, VIENEN EMBOLSADAS INDIVIDUALMENTE EN TIRAS DE 10.
- Entonces deme 1000 euros.
--->nada de DNI ni de preguntas tontas ni de pegas<--- me dá la sensación que tienen mucho stock.
- EL cajero pregunta a su colega de ventanilla contigua que cuantas monedas son mil euros, por lo que deduzco que no suele ser habitual este cambio.
- CONCLUSIÓN: 83 monedas de 12 embolsadas pesan y abultan un poco para llevarlas en el bolsillo del pantalón.

Creo que la bolsa que dan es buena para conservarlas, es así?

Saludos.

pd: experiencias pasadas no garantizan futuras.
tenian un cartel de que algún día de estas fiestas cerraban sobre las 12,30h, pero no recuerdo días.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

A pesar de lo sencillo que es este método, creemos conveniente ilustrar al lector con algunos ejemplos acerca de las ideas que le sirven de base, ideas desacostumbradas para él.
Sea el primer ejemplo el de una hilandería de 10,000 husos “Mule”, que produzcan hilo núm. 32 con algodón americano, fa¬bricando una libra de hilo a la semana en cada huso. Supongamos que el desperdicio sea el 6 por 100. Según esto, al cabo de la semana se convertirán 10,600 libras de algodón en 10,000 libras de hilado y 600 libras de desperdicio. En abril de 1871, este algodón se cotiza a 7 3/4 peniques la libra, lo que representa, en números redondos, 342 libras esterlinas para las 10,600 libras de algodón. Los 10,000 husos, incluyendo la maquinaria preparatoria del hilado y la máquina de vapor, salen a 1 libra esterlina por cada huso, o sea 10,000 libras esterlinas en total. Su desgaste se cifra en 10 por 100 = 1,000 libras esterlinas, o sean 20 libras esterlinas semanales. El alquiler de los locales de la fábrica asciende a 300 libras ester¬linas, 6 libras por semana. Carbón (a razón de 4 libras por hora y caballo de fuerza, para 100 caballos de fuerza [contador] y 60 horas por semana, incluyendo la calefacción de los locales): 11 toneladas a la semana, a 8 chelines y 6 peniques la tonelada, cuestan en números redondos, 41/2 libras esterlinas semanales; gas, 1 libra esterlina a la semana; aceite, 41/2 libras esterlinas por semana; otras materias auxiliares, 10 libras esterlinas semanales. Como se ve, la parte de valor constante asciende a 378 libras esterlinas por semana. Los salarios se cifran en 52 libras esterlinas semanales. El precio del hilado es de 121/4 peniques la libra, por tanto, 10,000 libras = 510 libras esterlinas; la plusvalía, 510 – 430 = 80 libras esterlinas. Reducimos a 0 la parte del valor constante de las 378 libras ester¬linas, porque no interviene para nada en la creación del valor semanal. Queda, pues, un producto semanal de valor de 132 = 52 (v) + 80 (p) libras esterlinas. La cuota de plusvalía es, por tanto de 80/52 =153 11/13 por 100. Suponiendo que la jornada de trabajo sea de diez horas por término medio, obtendremos este resultado: tra¬bajo necesario == 3 31/33 horas; trabajo excedente = 6 2 /33 horas.8
Jacob establece, para el año 1815, señalando al trigo un precio de 80 chelines el quarter y una cosecha media de 22 bushels por acre, lo que representa un rendimiento de 11 libras esterlinas por acre, el siguiente cálculo, que si bien es bastante defectuoso, por haber sido compensadas ya en él diferentes partidas, sirve perfectamente para nuestros fines.
Producción de valor por acre
Simiente de trigo	1 libra	9 chel.	Diezmos, plazos, tasas	1 libra	1 chel.
Abono	2 libras	10 chel.	Renta	1 libra	8 chel.
Salarios	3 libras	10 chel.	Ganancia del arrendatario e intereses	1 libra	2 chel.
Total	6 libras	29 chel.	Total	3 libras	11 chel.

Aquí, la plusvalía, siempre partiendo de la premisa de que el precio del producto == su valor, aparece distribuida entre distintas rúbricas: ganancia, intereses, diezmos, etc. Para nosotros, estas rú¬bricas son indiferentes. Sumándolas, obtenemos una plusvalía de 3 libras esterlinas y 11 chelines. Las 3 libras esterlinas y 19 che¬lines de simiente y abono las reducirnos a cero, como capital cons¬tante. Y nos queda un capital variable desembolsado de 3 libras esterlinas y 10 chelines, con el cual se produce un valor nuevo de 3 libras esterlinas y 10 chelines y 3 libras esterlinas y 11 chelines.
p 3 libras esterl. 11 chel.
Por tanto, –– = representa más del 100 por 100. Es decir, que el obrero
v 3 libras esterl. 10 chel. 
Invierte más de la mitad de su jornada de trabajo en producir una plusvalía que varias personas se reparten luego con diversos pretextos.9


----------



## bubbler (2 Ene 2011)

Hago una pregunta a los foreros:

¿Por cuanto desearíais vender vuestras monedas de 12€? Una respuesta coherente y razonada, es decir, quitando el Bid-Ask y deseos artificiales de 1000€ por cada moneda. Explicar la respuesta.

Nota: Es un ejercicio para pensar, razonar y calmadamente indicar la respuesta.

Edito: Luego digo mi respuesta


----------



## perogrullo (2 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Hago una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> ¿Por cuanto desearíais vender vuestras monedas de 12€? Una respuesta coherente y razonada, es decir, quitando el Bid-Ask y deseos artificiales de 1000€ por cada moneda. Explicar la respuesta.
> 
> ...



por 20€, por lo que habría la posibilidad de producir una sustitución efectiva de monedas de 12 € por monedas de 20€. Seguro facial aumentado 8€ por moneda y metal conservado por si las moscas.

Saludos

Edito: por cierto, el 31 de diciembre en el BdE de BCN había monedas


----------



## bubbler (2 Ene 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> por 20€, por lo que habría la posibilidad de producir una sustitución efectiva de monedas de 12 € por monedas de 20€. Seguro facial aumentado 8€ por moneda y metal conservado por si las moscas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edito: por cierto, el 31 de diciembre en el BdE de BCN había monedas



Exacto! (continuidad y capacidad)

Los foreros que posean monedas de 12€, se habrán dado cuenta de que poseen un microsistema de plata, con lo que vender monedas de 12€ por un valor inferior a la de 20€ de plata, produciría un déficit de plata, lo que va en contra de la filosofía que hubo en un principio de dicho forero para metalizar sus ahorros en plata.

Esto es en aspectos completamente teóricos, excluyendo otros factores como grados de esfuerzos, disponibilidad...


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

2. Examen del valor del producto en las partes proporcionales de éste

Volvamos al ejemplo a la luz del cual veíamos cómo se las arregla el capitalista para convertir el dinero en capital. El trabajo necesario de su hilandero representaba 6 horas, el trabajo excedente otras 6; el grado de explotación de la fuerza de trabajo era, por tanto, del 100 por ciento.
El producto de esta jornada de trabajo de doce horas Son 20 libras de hilado, con un valor de 30 chelines. Nada menos que 8/10 de este valor del hilo (24 chelines) están formadas por el valor de los medios de producción absorbidos, valor que se limita a reaparecer en el del producto (20 libras de algodón, 20 chelines; husos, etc., 4 chelines), es decir, constituyen el capital constante. Los 2/10 res¬tantes son el valor nuevo de 6 chelines creado durante el proceso de la hilatura, de los cuales la mitad viene a reponer el valor diario adelantado por la fuerza de trabajo, o sea el capital variable, y la otra mitad constituye la plusvalía, representada por 2 chelines. Por tanto, el valor global de las 20 libras de hilo se descompone del modo siguiente:

Valor del hilo, 30 chelines = 24 chelines (c) + 3 chelines (v) + 3 chelines (p)

Como este valor global aparece materializado en el producto global de las 20 libras de hilado, los diversos elementos de valor que lo integran tienen necesariamente que hallarse contenidos también en partes proporcionales del producto.
Sí en 20 libras de hilado se contiene un valor de hilo de 30 chelines, en 8/10 del mismo producto, o sea, en 16 libras de hilo deberán contenerse necesariamente 8/10 de ese valor o de su parte cons¬tante, representada por 24 chelines. De las 16 libras, 13 1/3 libras esterlinas representan el valor de la materia prima empleada, o sea, del algodón hilado, cifrado en 20 chelines, y 22/3 libras el valor de las materias auxiliares e instrumentos de trabajo, husos, etc., con¬sumidos, valor que asciende a 4 chelines.
Es decir, que si examinamos el producto global de 20 libras de hilado, vemos que 131/3 libras esterlinas representan todo el algodón elaborado, la materia prima del producto global, pero ni un céntimo más. Es cierto que en ellas sólo se contienen l31/2 de algodón, con un valor de l31/2 chelines, pero su valor adicional de 62/3 chelines constituye un equivalente del algodón elaborado para formar las otras 62/3 libras de hilado. Es como si de estas últimas se hubiese escapado el algodón y todo el del producto global se hubiese con-centrado en l31/3 libras. Las restantes no contienen ni un solo átomo del valor de las materias auxiliares e instrumentos de trabajo con¬sumidos, ni del valor nuevo creado en el proceso de la hilatura.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Exacto! (continuidad y capacidad)
> 
> Los foreros que posean monedas de 12€, se habrán dado cuenta de que poseen un microsistema de plata, con lo que vender monedas de 12€ por un valor inferior a la de 20€ de plata, produciría un déficit de plata, lo que va en contra de la filosofía que hubo en un principio de dicho forero para metalizar sus ahorros en plata.
> 
> Esto es en aspectos completamente teóricos, excluyendo otros factores como grados de esfuerzos, disponibilidad...




Yo es que no soy muy listo...eso salta a la vista. Entiendo que algún forero esté dispuesto a vender sus monedas de 12 euros por 20 euros. 

Lo que no entiendo es que alguien esté dispuesto a pagarle esos 20 euros por ellas, en vez de comprar una moneda exactamente igual con un valor facial de 20 euros y perder los 8 euros que ofrece su convertibilidad en papel. Además, a sabiendas de que las de 20 euros las encuentras en cualquier sitio.

Otra cosa es que alguien las quisiese vender a 14 o 15.


----------



## Platón (2 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> comprar una moneda exactamente igual con un valor facial de 20 euros y perder los 8 euros que ofrece su convertibilidad en papel. Además, a sabiendas de que las de 20 euros las encuentras en cualquier sitio.



.

Y después la de 5000 mortadelos, una vez España _salga_ de la pseudomoneda común, y los foreros vuelvan a hacer cola en los BdE, esta vez para descambiar sus karlillos de 12 y 20 por mortadelos de 5000, y así seguir manteniendo el seguro del facial. Negocio redondo vamos:ouch:.


----------



## Germain (2 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> .
> 
> Y después la de 5000 mortadelos, una vez España _salga_ de la pseudomoneda común, y los foreros vuelvan a hacer cola en los BdE, esta vez para descambiar sus karlillos de 12 y 20 por mortadelos de 5000, y así seguir manteniendo el seguro del facial. Negocio redondo vamos:ouch:.



Si se da el caso, creo que quedaremos pocos foreros por aquí.


----------



## bubbler (2 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo es que no soy muy listo...eso salta a la vista. Entiendo que algún forero esté dispuesto a vender sus monedas de 12 euros por 20 euros.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que alguien esté dispuesto a pagarle esos 20 euros por ellas, en vez de comprar una moneda exactamente igual con un valor facial de 20 euros y perder los 8 euros que ofrece su convertibilidad en papel. Además, a sabiendas de que las de 20 euros las encuentras en cualquier sitio.
> 
> Otra cosa es que alguien las quisiese vender a 14 o 15.



Exacto también!

Esto es otra forma de ver el acertijo que propuse y que creo que algunos foreros no lo entendieron bien, y esta es otra forma de explicarlo.

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones! y feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> .
> 
> Y después la de 5000 mortadelos, una vez España _salga_ de la pseudomoneda común, y los foreros vuelvan a hacer cola en los BdE, esta vez para descambiar sus karlillos de 12 y 20 por mortadelos de 5000, y así seguir manteniendo el seguro del facial. Negocio redondo vamos:ouch:.




¡¡¡¡¡Hombre Platón¡¡¡¡ Cuanto tiempo sin saber de usted. ¡¡¡Feliz año nuevo¡¡¡¡


Tampoco es eso... El valor facial es un seguro. Si nos vamos de la moneda única (por el momento los que quieren irse son el 48% de los alemanes) el fin del euro, previsiblemente, dispararía el valor de la plata. 

Las monedas no volverían a tener un valor facial de 2000 pesetas (12 euros) y, posiblemente, tampoco de 3.300 pesetas (20 euros). 

Posiblemente esas monedas se emitirían con un valor facial de 5000 pesetas, o mortadelos, como bien apunta usted.

Salvo casos de extrema necesidad o confiscación, nadie las cambiaría por su valor facial.


----------



## Overlord (2 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> .
> 
> Y después la de 5000 mortadelos, una vez España _salga_ de la pseudomoneda común, y los foreros vuelvan a hacer cola en los BdE, esta vez para descambiar sus karlillos de 12 y 20 por mortadelos de 5000, y así seguir manteniendo el seguro del facial. Negocio redondo vamos:ouch:.



Dejando aparte el hecho de que no vamos a salir del euro ni este va a desaparecer...

Quizá a usted le parezca una idea genial, pero le aseguro que yo no iré al BdE a cambiar mi plata por mortadelos que con toda seguridad se devaluarían día a día a la velocidad de la luz. Pero bueno, esa es mi opinión usted haga lo que quiera con su plata, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo.


----------



## bubbler (2 Ene 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> *Dejando aparte el hecho de que no vamos a salir del euro ni este va a desaparecer...*
> 
> Quizá a usted le parezca una idea genial, pero le aseguro que yo no iré al BdE a cambiar mi plata por mortadelos que con toda seguridad se devaluarían día a día a la velocidad de la luz. Pero bueno, esa es mi opinión usted haga lo que quiera con su plata, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo.



¿En qué se basa?
¿Entonces por qué convierte en plata?

Es por curiosidad y ver otros puntos de vista


----------



## Overlord (2 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿En qué se basa?
> ¿Entonces por qué convierte en plata?
> 
> Es por curiosidad y ver otros puntos de vista



Que el euro se devalue frente a materias primas y metales no quiere decir que la moneda desaparezca, puede pasar si, pero mi creencia personale es que no . 

Yo también puedo preguntarle en que se basa para afirmar que saldremos o desaparecerá, tampoco lo sabe con seguridad. 

En cualquier caso eso es lo bueno de los karlillos, un win win. Si seguimos en el euro siempre tienes tu facial, si salimos de el te proteges de la devaluación segura de nuestra nueva mierdamoneda.

Edito: cuando hablo de la continuidad de España en el euro o la existencia de este hablo en el corto-medio plazo claro...ya se sabe que en 100 años todos calvos.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (2 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> .
> 
> Y después la de 5000 mortadelos, una vez España _salga_ de la pseudomoneda común, y los foreros vuelvan a hacer cola en los BdE, esta vez para descambiar sus karlillos de 12 y 20 por mortadelos de 5000, y así seguir manteniendo el seguro del facial. Negocio redondo vamos:ouch:.



cualquier escenario que se imagine es favorable a los carlillos, si se sale del euro esas monedas valdran mucho por la plata que llevan en un pais donde la moneda que sustituya al euro no tendrá mucho valor. Y si no salimos del euro en la coyuntura economica a corto plazo (3-5 años) veo los metales muy alzistas, aunque pudiera confundirme.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (2 Ene 2011)

En las turbulencias mejor tener metales a tener papel, por lo menos en un porcentaje importante de la cartera de ahorro, si los metales además tienen valor facial ¿qué mas queremos?.

Ahora mismo el bullion karlillo es una opción excelente.


----------



## illokc (2 Ene 2011)

Que pensais de estos tubos como almacenamiento para los karlillos?
Son para gold eagles, que tienen aproximadamente el mismo diámetro.

50 tubos por unos 15 €, o sueltos a 0,35 €.

50 Coin Safe Square Coin Tube for 20 1oz US GOLD EAGLES - $20.99







De momento, no he podido encontrar ningún sitio que envie a España por un precio razonable. A ver si alguién sabe donde conseguirlos.

Saludos.


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Ene 2011)

mientras haya karlillos de 12 es de bobos cambiar billetes por futbolines de 20.

sabemos que hay entre 14 millones (máximo) de karlillos y (según lo que hayan utilizado refundiendo para hacer más karlillos, más lo que han sido fundidos ya de estrangis) estimo que unos 8 millones
futbolines de 20 creo que han emitido millón y medio... pero si la plata sigue durante el 2011 al paso que va... retirarán la mitad (como hacían con los karlillos), las refundirán y seguro que las próximas emisiones de angelitas (por la merkel, nuestra lehendakari no-oficial) saritas (por la carbonero) o lo que sea... tendrán un facial de 30 ó 40.
por ahí van los tiros... 
o eso o se centran en las monedicas de las ciudades españolas a PVP de +- 70 euros/onza o cosas similares.

si la plata pasa holgadamente de los 40 euros/onza y se instala sobre los 50... (cosa que tardará, pero que estoy seguro que veremos algún día)... el facial de 20 ó 12 dejará de ser importante. Las de 20 se venderán algo más caras por los 8 euros de sobre-seguro que conllevan para bajonazos, pero poquito.
si la onza de plata se va a los 60-80 euros... el numerico que lleven grabada será simplemente anecdótico.

RESUMEN:
plantearse NADA respecto de las de 20, habiendo de 12 en los BDE es MUY de bobos


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Ene 2011)

illokc dijo:


> Que pensais de estos tubos como almacenamiento para los karlillos?
> Son para gold eagles, que tienen aproximadamente el mismo diámetro.
> 
> 50 tubos por unos 15 €, o sueltos a 0,35 €.
> ...



sinceramente... yo con 15 euros me compro OTRO karlillo, me tomo un café, les pillo unos chaskis a los nenes... y casi me llega para hacer una primitiva.
en una caja de metal (de las que vienen ahora en navidades con champanes, chocolatinas, gayumbos, etc) metiendo gomaespuma o algo similar si eres kiskilloso... los karlillos "duermen" de P.M.


----------



## bubbler (2 Ene 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Que el euro se devalue frente a materias primas y metales no quiere decir que la moneda desaparezca, puede pasar si, pero mi creencia personale es que no .
> 
> Yo también puedo preguntarle *en que se basa para afirmar que saldremos o desaparecerá*, tampoco lo sabe con seguridad.
> 
> ...



No, no he realizado tal afirmación en el foro.

De todas formas me queda claro que es una creencia, gracias.


----------



## hortera (2 Ene 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> mientras haya karlillos de 12 es de bobos cambiar billetes por futbolines de 20.
> 
> sabemos que hay entre 14 millones (máximo) de karlillos y (según lo que hayan utilizado refundiendo para hacer más karlillos, más lo que han sido fundidos ya de estrangis) estimo que unos 8 millones
> futbolines de 20 creo que han emitido millón y medio... pero si la plata sigue durante el 2011 al paso que va... retirarán la mitad (como hacían con los karlillos), las refundirán y seguro que las próximas emisiones de angelitas (por la merkel, nuestra lehendakari no-oficial) saritas (por la carbonero) o lo que sea... tendrán un facial de 30 ó 40.
> ...



yo no se si conociais esta pagina, si no aqui la expongo para que veais la produccion de monedas, yo no se si las venden todas o las funden, pero si sumas a ojo dan mas de 40 millones 
http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/Produccion_Moneda_12_Euros_1994-2009.pdf


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> yo no se si conociais esta pagina, si no aqui la expongo para que veais la produccion de monedas, yo no se si las venden todas o las funden, pero si sumas a ojo dan mas de 40 millones
> http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/Produccion_Moneda_12_Euros_1994-2009.pdf



conocemos esa y otras... pero son tiradas máximas...

y aquí se han posteado las cuentas del propio organismo donde era fácil deducir que varios cientos de miles de esos karlillos habían servido para fundir los karlillos de los siguientes años.

nadie en su sano juicio se cree que haya físicamente hoy en día casi 15 millones de monedas de plata de 2000 pelas de los años 94 y 95 (los años que más emitieron).
NADIE

y de las demás parecido.

por aquí se calculó que como máximo pudieran quedar 6-8 millones de los presuntamente emitidos 14 millones de karlillos.
de los casi 30 millones de "presuntas" de las de 2000... a saber


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Ene 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Eso hoy, dentro de 6 meses me da a mi la nariz que esas monedas de 20 euros que hoy nadie quiere van a ser muy codiciadas y dificil de encontrar por su valor facial.
> Si la plata sigue el camino que tenemos previsto que siga,yo creo que los futbolines van a durar menos que un chupachups en un colegio.



no creo que la cosa vaya tan rapida (aunque nunca se sabe).

me conformo con que dentro de 6 meses se hayan "agotado" los karlillos de 12... y que empiece a ser habitual que éstos se cambien por 13-14 (incluso 15) euros en muchos sitios (mercadillos, ebay, foros varios).
Luego de agotarse en el BDE, aflorarán los que los suelten ganándoles 1 ó 2 euros... y eso animará el mercado.
los karlillos y la plata comenzarán a ser "populares" en ámbitos donde antes nikiski sabía lo que eran (puede ser anécdotico alguna reséña en un informativo de tetacinco o antoniatre)

Sinceramente, con eso me conformaría


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

Y otro tanto acontece con las otras 22/3 libras de hilado en que se contiene el resto del capital constante (= 4 chelines) : no encierran ni un centavo de valor, fuera del de los instrumentos de trabajo y materias auxiliares consumidos en el producto global de las 20 libras de hilo.
Por tanto, ocho décimas partes del producto, o sean, 16 libras de hilado que, físicamente consideradas, como valor de uso, como hilo, son obra del trabajo del hilandero, ni más ni menos que las partes restantes del producto, no encierran así enfocadas, trabajo alguno de hilatura, ningún trabajo absorbido durante el proceso mismo de hilado. Es como si se hubiesen transformado en hilo sin que nadie las hilase, como si su forma de hilo fuese un puro engaño.
En efecto, cuando el capitalista las vende por 24 chelines con los que vuelve a comprar sus medios de producción, se demuestra que las 16 libras de hilo no son más que algodón, husos, combustible, etc., disfrazados de hilo.
En cambio, los 2/10 restantes del producto, o sean 4 libras de hilado, no representan ahora nada fuera del nuevo valor de 6 che¬lines producido en las doce horas del proceso de hilatura. Todo lo que en ellas se encerraba de valor de los medios de trabajo y materias primas empleadas había ido a refugiarse ya en las 16 libras primeras de hilado. El trabajo de hilatura materializado en las 20 libras de hilo se concentra en los 2/10 del producto. Como si el hilandero produjese en el aire 4 libras de hilo, o las crease con algodón y husos existentes por obra de la naturaleza sin intervención del trabajo humano y que, por tanto, no añaden al producto ningún valor.
De estas 4 libras de hilado en que viene a concentrarse todo el producto del valor arrojado por el proceso diario de la hilatura, la mitad no hace más que reponer el valor de la fuerza de trabajo invertida, es decir, el capital variable de 3 chelines; las 2 libras de hilado restante representan exclusivamente la plusvalía de 3 chelines.
Y sí las 12 horas de trabajo del hilandero se materializan en 6 chelines, en el valor de 30 chelines de hilado se materializarán 60 horas de trabajo. Estas se traducen en 20 libras de hilado, de las cuales 8/10 o 16 libras son la materialización de 48 horas de trabajo invertidas antes de comenzar el proceso de la hilatura, o sea, las que representan el trabajo materializado en los medios de producción del hilo, y 2/10, equivalentes a 4 libras, la materialización de las 12 horas de trabajo aplicadas al proceso mismo de la hilatura.


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En eBay los puedes encontrar ya a 16 euracos, 15 antes de navidades.



me refiero a ventas generalizadas.
muchos karlillos a 14 GI no llegan a venderse.


----------



## hortera (2 Ene 2011)

yo no tengo ninguna prisa para vender, puedo esperar tres años tranquilamente, ademas tampoco he comprado muchas, esperaré a que la plata valga 100 dolares la onza jeje


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> yo no tengo ninguna prisa para vender, puedo esperar tres años tranquilamente, ademas tampoco he comprado muchas, esperaré a que la plata valga 100 dolares la onza jeje



Lo que está por ver es cuánto valdrá el dólar entonces :rolleye:


----------



## hortera (2 Ene 2011)

habeis leido las previsiones de 'oroyfinanzas' supongo


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

Antes, veíamos que el valor del hilado era igual a la suma del valor nuevo arrojado por su producción y de los valores preexis¬tentes en los medios empleados para ésta. Ahora, se nos revela cómo pueden analizarse como partes proporcionales del producto mismo las partes integrantes de su valor, entre las que cabe establecer una diferencia funcional o de concepto.
Este desdoblamiento del producto –o sea, del resultado del proceso de producción– en una cantidad de producto que se limita a materializar el trabajo contenido en los medios de producción o parte constante del capital, otra cantidad que no hace más que re¬presentar el trabajo necesario incorporado al proceso de producción, o capital variable, y por fin, una cantidad en la que se condensa el trabajo excedente añadido en el mismo proceso, o sea la plusvalía, es algo tan sencillo como importante, según hemos de ver cuando lo apliquemos a toda una serie de problemas complicados y que están aún sin resolver.
Hace un momento, veíamos en el producto total el fruto definitivo de una jornada de trabajo de doce horas. Mas, podemos también remontarnos a su proceso de origen, sin perjuicio estudiar los productos parciales como partes funcionalmente distintas del producto.


----------



## hortera (2 Ene 2011)

si esa, y no suelen fallar


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> si esa, y no suelen fallar



Estaría bien que fallaran, pero por poco


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

El hilandero produce en doce horas 20 libras de hilo, lo que equivale a 1 2/3 libras de hilo en una hora y a 13 1/3 en 8; es, por tanto, un producto parcial del valor total del algodón hilado durante la jornada de trabajo entera. Siguiendo el mismo cálculo, vemos que el producto parcial de la hora y 36 minutos que viene a continuación equivale a 2 2/3 libras de hilo, representando por tanto el valor de los medios de trabajo consumidos durante las 12 horas de la jornada. En la hora y 12 minutos que viene después, el hilandero produce 2 libras de hilo, equivalentes a 3 chelines, producto de valor igual al del producto íntegro que crea durante 6 horas de trabajo necesario. Finalmente, en las últimas 6/5 horas produce asimismo 2 libras de hilo, cuyo valor es igual a la plusvalía engendrada por media jornada de trabajo excedente. Este cálculo lo hace todos los días el fabricante inglés, diciéndose, por ejemplo, que durante las primeras 8 horas o los 2 /3 de la jornada de trabajo costea su algodón, y así sucesivamente. Como se ve, la fórmula es exacta: en realidad, no es mas que la pri¬mera fórmula trasplantada del espacio, en que las diversas partes del producto aparecen plasmadas las unas junto a las otras, al tiempo, donde se suceden en serie. Pero esta fórmula puede ir acompañada también de ideas un tanto bárbaras cuando se trate de cabezas cuyo interés práctico por el proceso de valorización corra parejas con el interés de tergiversar teóricamente este proceso. En estas condiciones, puede haber quien se imagine que nuestro hilandero, por ejemplo, durante las 8 primeras horas de su jornada de trabajo, se limita a pro¬ducir o reponer el valor del algodón, en la hora y 36 minutos siguientes el valor de los medios de trabajo absorbidos y en la hora y 12 minutos que vienen a continuación el valor del salario, de tal modo que sólo dedica al patrono, a la producción de plusvalía, la famo¬sísima "hora final”. De este modo, se echa sobre los hombros del hilandero el doble milagro de producir el algodón, los husos, la má¬quina de vapor, el carbón, el aceite, en el instante mismo en que hila con ellos, convirtiendo una jornada de trabajo de un determinado grado de intensidad en cinco jornadas iguales. En efecto, la produc¬ción de la materia prima y de los medios de trabajo reclama, en nuestro ejemplo, 24/6, o sean, 4 jornadas de trabajo de doce horas, siendo necesaria para transformarlos en hilo otra jornada de trabajo igual. Hay un ejemplo histórico famoso que revela la ceguera con que la codicia cree en estos milagros y cómo no falta nunca un sicofante doctrinal que se lo demuestre.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Supongo que lo que quieren todos los burbujistas es poner a salvo el nominal de su dinero ( si además se obtiene un lucro, tanto mejor ) En tal caso es obligado para todos nosotros prever todas las contingencias que puedan darse con estas monedas, y una que se me ocurre es que el Estado se descuelgue con un decreto, orden ministerial, directiva del BdE o lo que le salga de los huevos derogando la convertibilidad de estas monedas por billetes de monopoly, acabando con su seguro facial o su seguro de valor nominal ( como queráis llamarlo ). Por supuesto cuando la norma salga en el BOE le darán, como acostumbran, una redacción alambicada y abstrusa para que los súbditos se estrujen las meninges buscando “una interpretación”, pero el efecto al final sería ése: acabar con la garantía del Estado al valor nominal de las dichosas monedas. 
Desde luego no lo harán mientras el valor del metal esté cerca o supere el valor facial, pero si la plata se desploma y a continuación el Estado introduce esta “reforma legislativa” los que hayan/hayamos acaparado muchas de estas monedas se pueden quedar con tres palmos.
Recordad que, por ejemplo, las monedas de marras tenían antes la virtualidad de solucionar deudas, virtualidad que el Estado derogó en el 2004 – (sí, ya sé que salvo pacto en contrario )
Me diréis que tal posibilidad es impensable, pero, como decía el Taleb ese del Cisne negro hay que pensar en lo impensable, no vaya a ser que creyendo que estamos engañando –o al menos ganando- al Estado, al final sea éste el que nos engañe a todos nosotros. 
Y ¡por dios!, no soy un troll, simplemente se me ocurrió este posible – aunque improbable desenlace- y quiero conocer vuestra opinión.


----------



## lgomezval (3 Ene 2011)

*Casualidad*

Estas navidades estaba viendo que regalar y una amiga me comentó que su madre le regala todos los años la monedas de 12€ y que le parecía un buen regalo y una inversión pequeña y buena. 
Ahora viendo esto creo que voy a pasarme por el BCE a comprar un par para regalarlas estos reyes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Supongo que lo que quieren todos los burbujistas es poner a salvo el nominal de su dinero ( si además se obtiene un lucro, tanto mejor ) En tal caso es obligado para todos nosotros prever todas las contingencias que puedan darse con estas monedas, y una que se me ocurre es que el Estado se descuelgue con un decreto, orden ministerial, directiva del BdE o lo que le salga de los huevos derogando la convertibilidad de estas monedas por billetes de monopoly, acabando con su seguro facial o su seguro de valor nominal ( como queráis llamarlo ). Por supuesto cuando la norma salga en el BOE le darán, como acostumbran, una redacción alambicada y abstrusa para que los súbditos se estrujen las meninges buscando “una interpretación”, pero el efecto al final sería ése: acabar con la garantía del Estado al valor nominal de las dichosas monedas.
> Desde luego no lo harán mientras el valor del metal esté cerca o supere el valor facial, pero si la plata se desploma y a continuación el Estado introduce esta “reforma legislativa” los que hayan/hayamos acaparado muchas de estas monedas se pueden quedar con tres palmos.
> Recordad que, por ejemplo, las monedas de marras tenían antes la virtualidad de solucionar deudas, virtualidad que el Estado derogó en el 2004 – (sí, ya sé que salvo pacto en contrario )
> Me diréis que tal posibilidad es impensable, pero, como decía el Taleb ese del Cisne negro hay que pensar en lo impensable, no vaya a ser que creyendo que estamos engañando –o al menos ganando- al Estado, al final sea éste el que nos engañe a todos nosotros.
> Y ¡por dios!, no soy un troll, simplemente se me ocurrió este posible – aunque improbable desenlace- y quiero conocer vuestra opinión.




¿Nos comentas una inversión que tenga riesgos menores? Ilumínanos...que yo no la veo...


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

3. La hora final de Senior

Una buena mañana del año 1836, Nassau W. Senior, afanado por su ciencia económica y su brillante estilo, y que era algo así como el Clauren de los economistas ingleses, fue llamado de Oxford a Manchester, para aprender aquí Economía Política en vez de enseñarla en su colegio. Los fabricantes le contrataron para guerrear contra el Factory Act, que acababa de decretarse y contra la campaña de agitación, más ambiciosa todavía, de las diez horas. Con su habi¬tual agudeza práctica, los patronos comprendieron que el señor profe¬sor “wanted a good deal of finishing” (42) y le trajeron a Manchester para afinarle. Por su parte, el señor profesor estilizó la lección apren¬dida de los patronos manchesterianos en un folleto con este titulo: Letters on the Factory Act, as it affets the cotton manufacture. Londres, 1837.
En este folleto, podemos leer, entre otras cosas, las siguientes edificantes líneas.
“Bajo el imperio de la ley actual, ninguna fábrica que emplee obreros menores de 18 años puede trabajar más de 11 1/2 horas al día, o sean 12 horas durante los primeros 5 días de la semana, y 9 el sábado. El siguiente análisis (!) demuestra que en tales fábricas la ganancia neta se deriva toda ella de la hora final. Un fabricante desembolsa 100,000 libras esterlinas: 80,000 libras esterlinas en edificios y maquinaria y 20,000 libras en materias primas y jornales. Suponiendo que el capital gire una vez al año y la ganancia bruta ascienda al 15 por 100, tendremos que el volumen anual de pro¬ducción de la fábrica está necesariamente representado por mercancías con un valor de 115,000 libras esterlinas ... Cada una de las 23 medias horas de trabajo produce diariamente 5/115, o sea 1/23 de esas 115,000 libras esterlinas. De estas 23/23 que forman el total de las 115,000 libras esterlinas (constituting the whole 115,000 Pfd. St), 20/23, o sean 100,000 libras esterlinas de las 115,000 se limitan a reponer el capital desembolsado; 1/23, o sean 5,000 libras esterlinas de las 15,000 de ganancia bruta (¡) reponen el desgaste de valor de la fábrica y la maquinaria, y los 2/23 restantes, o lo que es lo mismo, las dos últimas medias horas de cada jornada, producen la ganancia neta del 10 por 100. Por tanto, si, permaneciendo los precios inalte¬rables, la fábrica pudiera trabajar 13 horas en lugar de 11 1/2, se conseguiría más que duplicar la ganancia neta con un suplemento de capital de unas 2,600 libras esterlinas. En cambio, reduciendo 1 hora más al día la jornada de trabajo, la ganancia neta desaparecería, y si la reducción fuese de hora y media, desaparecería también la ganancia bruta”.10
¡Y a esto le llama “análisis” el señor profesor! Sí compartía la queja patronal de que el obrero disipa la mejor parte de la jornada en la producción, y por tanto en la reproducción o reposición del valor de los edificios, máquinas, algodón, combustible, etc., holgaba todo análisis. Le bastaba con contestar: Señores, si obligáis a trabajar 10 horas en vez de 111/2, el consumo diario de algodón, maquinaria, etc., descenderá en hora y media, y, suponiendo que todas las demás circunstancias no varíen, ganaréis por un lado lo que perdéis por otro, En lo sucesivo, vuestros obreros trabajarán hora y media menos al día para reproducir o reponer el valor del capital desembolsado. Y si no se fiaba de sus palabras y se creía obligado, como técnico, a entrar en un análisis, lo primero que tenía que hacer, ante un pro¬blema cómo éste, que gira todo él en torno a la relación o proporción entre la ganancia neta y la duración de la jornada de trabajo, era
rogar a los señores fabricantes que no involucrasen en abigarrada mescolanza maquinaria y edificios, materias primas y trabajo, sino que se dignasen poner en partidas distintas el capital constante inver¬tido en edificios, maquinaria, materias primas, etc., de una parte, y de otra el capital desembolsado para pago de salarios. Y si, hecho esto, resultaba acaso que, según el cálculo patronal, el obrero repro¬ducía o reponía en 2 /2 horas de trabajo, o sea en una hora, lo inver¬tido en su salario, nuestro hombre podía proseguir su análisis en los siguientes términos:


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Supongo que lo que quieren todos los burbujistas es poner a salvo el nominal de su dinero ( si además se obtiene un lucro, tanto mejor ) En tal caso es obligado para todos nosotros prever todas las contingencias que puedan darse con estas monedas, y una que se me ocurre es que el Estado se descuelgue con un decreto, orden ministerial, directiva del BdE o lo que le salga de los huevos *derogando la convertibilidad* de estas monedas por billetes de monopoly, acabando con su seguro facial o su seguro de valor nominal ( como queráis llamarlo ). Por supuesto cuando la norma salga en el BOE le darán, como acostumbran, una redacción alambicada y abstrusa para que los súbditos se estrujen las meninges buscando “una interpretación”, pero el efecto al final sería ése: acabar con la garantía del Estado al valor nominal de las dichosas monedas.
> Desde luego no lo harán mientras el valor del metal esté cerca o supere el valor facial, pero si la plata se desploma y a continuación el Estado introduce esta “reforma legislativa” los que hayan/hayamos acaparado muchas de estas monedas se pueden quedar con tres palmos.
> Recordad que, por ejemplo, las monedas de marras tenían antes la virtualidad de solucionar deudas, virtualidad que el Estado derogó en el 2004 – (sí, ya sé que salvo pacto en contrario )
> Me diréis que tal posibilidad es impensable, pero, como decía el Taleb ese del Cisne negro hay que pensar en lo impensable, no vaya a ser que creyendo que estamos engañando –o al menos ganando- al Estado, al final sea éste el que nos engañe a todos nosotros.
> Y ¡por dios!, no soy un troll, simplemente se me ocurrió este posible – aunque improbable desenlace- y quiero conocer vuestra opinión.



Puede ser, aunque de hacerlo, tendrían que avisar, dar plazos... No sería de un día para otro.

Puede concluirse que estas monedas tendrían curso legal en España con el alcance siguiente: valor de realización equivalente a su valor facial, frente al Estado, por importe de 12 euro ante Banco de España y, en su caso, entidades de crédito colaboradoras (sin que esté previsto un plazo para el canje); pero no tendrían curso forzoso: obligación de admitirlas como medio ordinario de pago, (salvo pacto de las partes).

¿Cómo se garantiza el cobro de los 12€ el estado? Miremos el BOE de Moneda 12€ - 2010:

Artículo 5. Acuñación y puesta en circulación de la moneda de 12 euro de valor facial.
Las monedas de 12 euro de valor facial serán acuñadas por cuenta del Estado en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España.
Una vez realizada la entrega de estas monedas al Banco de España, quedarán a disposición del público, para lo cual se contará con la colaboración de las entidades de crédito. Éstas podrán formular ante la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda sus peticiones en la forma y plazo que ella determine para atender la demanda del público. La Fábrica facilitará a las citadas entidades un documento a presentar en el Banco de España para que éste efectúe la entrega de las piezas. Transcurridos tres meses a partir de la fecha de emisión de este documento sin que haya sido presentado en el 
Banco de España para la entrega de estas monedas, el mismo se considerará anulado y sin efecto; las piezas correspondientes, así como las que retornen al Banco de España procedentes del mercado, quedarán en éste a disposición del público y de las entidades de crédito.
Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas de 12 euro de valor facial y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público.

Es por ello que tú has pagado 12€ monopolys al estado español por el Banco de españa, para obtener 12€ de plata, lo que garantiza su reconvertibilidad.

Puede ser que en vez de lo que propones, sí que nos podrían hacer un cuello de botella en la reconvertibilidad plata -> monopoly.

Para aquellos foreros que se preguntan que pasa con las monedas retornadas, o si el BdE está retirando las monedas por la diferencia entre el facial y el valor metal.
Miremos el anterior BOE:
Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
El número máximo de piezas de 12 euro de valor facial a acuñar será de 2.000.000.
Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.

En este caso no se considera retirar las monedas por una divergencia significativa entre el valor facial y el contenido de plata; aunque esto no quiere decir que "La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera realizará la interpretación de los preceptos que ofrezcan duda y adoptará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación de esta Orden".

También se indica en el BOE que las piezas de circulación retornarán al BdE para quedar a disposición del público.


Para las monedas de años 2002, 2003 y 2004 (Isabel la católica), tienen poder liberatorio, de hasta 120€ (10 monedas)


Enlaces de interés:

BdE información sobre monedas y poder liberatorio

Moneda colección FNMT

FNMT indica que con esta moneda de 12€ el coleccionista conserva su dinero

Regulación de moneda metalica
En especial Artículo 9, punto 4º:
Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa cualquier alteración o modificación de las características físicas de las monedas de curso legal, sin autorización de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, para su empleo como soporte de publicidad o para cualquier otro fin distinto al previsto en la norma de emisión.

Y también Artículo 10 punto 2:
2. Serán infracciones muy graves cuando:
Causen un daño al sistema monetario, al patrimonio público o a la imagen institucional.


----------



## kalemania (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> *Para las monedas de años 2002, 2003 y 2004 (Isabel la católica), tienen poder liberatorio, de hasta 120€ (10 monedas)*



¿Donde has leido esto?


----------



## Platón (3 Ene 2011)

Quien tenga dudas que se lea el hilo completo, como todo hijo de vecino.

*Esto vuelve a degenerar al poder liberatorio, mejor dejarlo.
*
Feliz año


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

¿Y si hacemos un DAFO de esta moneda de 12€? Viene por la inquietud del forero laroelcántabro, y creo que sería muy buena idea exponer también casos de escenarios y experimentos reales con sus resultados.

Debilidades (interno):
· Dependencia del país emisor

Amenazas (externo):
· Nueva moneda de 20€

Fortalezas (interno):
· Valor facial/metal

Oportunidades (externo):
· Competitive edge


----------



## guanma (3 Ene 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa:
Esta mañana en el BDE de Barcelona, voy a la ventanilla, previo relleno de documento con nombre y DNI, y le pido a la señor 83 monedas de 12 euros, la señora no muy agradable, me dice que solo tiene 3 que espere a la otra ventanilla, ella no se las puede pedir para darmelas a mi.
espero y en la otra ventanilla me dice la chica que no le funciona la maquina (ordenador), sigo esperando y despues de 15 minutos, abren otra ventanilla, un chico joven y muy amable, me da mis 83 monedas, me da a elejir 2008, 2009 y 2010. La cuestión, que todavia quedan y creo que bastantes porque el chaval muy amablemente, me ha sacado una caja de cada año, cosa que sin embargo la señora de la primera ventanilla me ha dado la sensación de no querer moverse mucho, sera porque es lunes y de una semana loca como esta, saludos.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Quien tenga dudas que se lea el hilo completo, como todo hijo de vecino.
> 
> *Esto vuelve a degenerar al poder liberatorio, mejor dejarlo.
> *
> Feliz año



No hablaba del poder liberatorio, sino de la derogación de convertibilidad en papeles de colores; el seguro de valor facial. Si mencioné lo del poder liberatorio fue para poner un ejemplo de cómo el Estado puede, cuando le plazca, dejar de prestar una garantía que hasta entonces venía prestando; y si ha derogado la capacidad de pago de estas monedas también puede derogar su garantía de valor facial. Porque es precisamente esta garantía la que da sentido a este hilo pues todo él se basa en que es imposible perder con estas monedas debido a esta garantía de recompra por parte del Estado.


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> No hablaba del poder liberatorio, sino de la derogación de convertibilidad en papeles de colores; el seguro de valor facial. Si mencioné lo del poder liberatorio fue para poner un ejemplo de cómo el Estado puede, cuando le plazca, dejar de prestar una garantía que hasta entonces venía prestando; y si ha derogado la capacidad de pago de estas monedas también puede derogar su garantía de valor facial. Porque es precisamente esta garantía la que da sentido a este hilo pues todo él se basa en que es imposible perder con estas monedas debido a esta garantía de recompra por parte del Estado.



Pero es que no tiene mucho sentido eliminar la garantía del valor facial, puesto que si todo va bien, no habrá problemas; si todo sigue mal, entonces si el billete no te da para comprar una barra de pan, tampoco te darán problemas en reconvertir una moneda de plata en monopoly, moneda que se supone que valdrá más en su metal.

¿En qué escenario (situaciones) crees que se podría dar tal eventualidad?

Edito: Lo de quitar el poder liberatorio fue de una serie a otra, pero las monedas anteriores la poseen, si ocurriese con efecto retroactivo sería un verdadero lío.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Nos comentas una inversión que tenga riesgos menores? Ilumínanos...que yo no la veo...




No trato de iluminar a nadie - que aquí, en cuanto creéis que alguien tiene una opinión herética enseguida preparáis la pira virtual- sino que simplemente pretendía poner el peor escenario posible para conocer vuestra docta opinión. 
Habláis de la garantía del Estado,(la posibilidad de recompra por el BdE y otras entidades), pero lo único que yo digo es que el Estado no es de fiar, que da garantías hasta que deja de darlas. También el Estado-por ejemplo- os garantizaba que os jubilaríais con 65 tacos y ahora dice que ya veremos. Los ejemplos podrían multiplicarse.


----------



## C.J. (3 Ene 2011)

Ataque multinick reloaded.

Este tag le viene clavado a este hilo.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero es que no tiene mucho sentido eliminar la garantía del valor facial, puesto que si todo va bien, no habrá problemas; si todo sigue mal, entonces si el billete no te da para comprar una barra de pan, tampoco te darán problemas en reconvertir una moneda de plata en monopoly, moneda que se supone que valdrá más en su metal.
> 
> ¿En qué escenario (situaciones) crees que se podría dar tal eventualidad?
> 
> Edito: Lo de quitar el poder liberatorio fue de una serie a otra, pero las monedas anteriores la poseen, si ocurriese con efecto retroactivo sería un verdadero lío.



En ningún escenario concreto, solo en la eventualidad de que el precio de la onza de plata se desmorone -por la razón que fuere- y el Estado,también por la razón que fuere o simplemente para joder a los que hemos hecho acopio de estas monedas, diga que no se reintegrará su valor facial en moneda de curso legal o forzoso. En España, el Estado, o sea los que mandan - el Estado no somos todos, como nos quieren hacer creer- actúa con bastante sadismo y en perpetua arbitrariedad.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

En lo del efecto retroactivo, bubbler, estoy de acuerdo: tal cosa sería bastante problemática desde el punto de visto jurídico.


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

Según vuestros cálculos, el obrero produce en la penúltima hora su salario y en la última vuestra plusvalía o la ganancia neta. Como en cantidades de tiempo iguales se producen valores iguales, el pro¬ducto de la hora penúltima encierra el mismo valor que el de la final. Además, el obrero sólo produce valor en cuanto invierte trabajo, y la cantidad de éste se mide por el tiempo que trabaja. Este es, según nuestros cálculos, de 11 1/2 horas al día. Una parte de estas 11 ½ horas la invierte en producir o reponer su salario, otra parte en producir vuestra ganancia neta. A eso se reduce su jornada de trabajo. Pero como, según los cálculos de que partimos, su salario y la plusvalía por él creada, son valores iguales, es evidente que el obrero produce su salario en 5 3/4 horas, y en otras tantas vuestra plusvalía. Además, como el valor del hilado producido en dos horas es igual a la suma de valor de su salario y de vuestra ganancia neta, este valor del hilado tiene forzosamente que medirse por 11 1/2 horas de trabajo, el producto de la hora penúltima por 5 3/4 horas y el de la última por otras tantas. Aquí, llegamos a un punto un tanto peligroso. ¡Ojo avisor! La penúltima hora de trabajo es una hora de trabajo normal y corriente, como la primera. Ni plus ni moins. (43) ¿Cómo, entonces, puede el hilandero producir en una hora de tra¬bajo un valor en hilo que representa 5 3/4 horas de la jornada? No hay tal milagro. El valor de uso que produce el obrero durante una hora de trabajo es una determinada cantidad de hilo. El valor de este hilo tiene su medida en 5 3/4 horas de trabajo, de las cuales 4 3/4 se encierran, sin que él tenga arte ni parte en ello, en los medios de producción consumidos hora por hora, en el algodón, la maquinaria, etc., el resto 4/4 o sea una hora, es lo que él mismo añade. Por tanto, como su salario se produce en 5 3/4 horas y el hilo producido durante una hora de hilado encierra asimismo 5 3/4 horas de trabajo, no es ninguna brujería que el producto de valor de sus 5 3/4 horas de hilado sea igual al producto de valor de una hora de hilatura. Pero, sí creéis que el obrero pierde un solo átomo de tiempo de su jornada de trabajo con la reproducción “reposición” de los valores del algodón, la maquinaria, etc., os equivocáis de medio a medio. El valor del algodón y de los husos pasa automáticamente al hilo por el mero hecho de que el trabajo del obrero convierte en hilo los usos y el algodón, por el mero hecho de hilar. Este fenómeno radica en la calidad de ese trabajo, no en su cantidad. Claro está que en una hora transferirá al hilo más valor de algodón, etc., que en media hora, pero es sencillamente porque en una hora el obrero hila más algodón que en media. Os daréis, pues, cuenta de que cuando decís que en la hora penúltima de la jornada el obrero produce el valor de su salario y en la hora final la ganancia neta, lo que queréis decir es que en el producto–hilo de dos horas de su jornada de trabajo se materializan lo mismo si están al comienzo que sí están al final, 11 1/2 horas de trabajo, exactamente las mismas que componen su jornada entera. Y cuando decís que durante las primeras 5 3/4 horas el obrero produce su salario y durante las 5 3/4 horas finales produce vuestra ganancia neta, no queréis decir más que una cosa, a saber: que sólo le pagáis las 5 3/4 horas primeras, dejándole a deber las res¬tantes. Y hablo de pagar el trabajo y no la fuerza de trabajo, para hacerme comprender de vosotros. Comparad, señores míos, la pro¬porción entre el tiempo de trabajo que pagáis y el que no pagáis, y veréis que esa proporción es de media y media jornada de trabajo, o sea del 100 por 100, lo que representa un porcentaje bastante lucido. Y no ofrece tampoco ni la más leve duda que sí arrancáis a vuestros obreros 13 horas al día en vez de 11 y media, lo que en vosotros no es por cierto ninguna fantasía, esta hora y media mas va a aumentar la plusvalía arrojada, haciendo que ésta sea de 7 1/4 ho¬ras en vez de cinco horas y 3/4 y aumentando la cuota de plusvalía del 100 por 100 al 126 2/23 por 100. Seríais demasiado osados si cre¬yérais que, por añadir hora y media a la jornada de trabajo, la cuota de plusvalía va a subir del 100 al 200 por 100 y aún más, “más que a duplicarse”. Y, por el contrario –el corazón humano es algo misterioso, sobre todo cuando ese corazón reside en la bolsa– ¬pecáis de excesivamente pesimistas si teméis que, por reducir la jornada de trabajo de 11 horas y media a 10 horas y media, va a malograrse toda vuestra ganancia. Nada de eso. Si todas las demás circunstancias permanecen invariables, la plusvalía no hará más que bajar de 5 ¾ a 4 3/4 horas, lo que supone todavía, por cierto, una cuota de plusvalía bastante aceptable: el 82 14/23 por 100. En el fondo de esa fatal “hora final” en torno a la que habéis tejido más fábulas que los quiliastas en torno al fin del mundo, no hay mas que charlatanería. Su pérdida no os costará la “ganancia neta”, por la que tanto clamáis, ni costará a los niños de ambos sexos explotados por vosotros su “pureza de alma”.11


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> En ningún escenario concreto, solo en la eventualidad de *que el precio de la onza de plata se desmorone* -por la razón que fuere- y el Estado,también por la razón que fuere o simplemente para joder a los que hemos hecho acopio de estas monedas, diga que no se reintegrará su valor facial en moneda de curso legal o forzoso. En España, el Estado, o sea los que mandan - el Estado no somos todos, como nos quieren hacer creer- actúa con bastante sadismo y en perpetua arbitrariedad.



Que se desmorone el estado y la plata al mismo tiempo... podría ser, sin embargo en esa situación se tendría mayor poder de negociación psicológica con una moneda de plata que con un monopoly.

En el caso de que se desmorone la plata y no el estado, entonces en su momento tú pagaste 12€ con papel moneda, no debería haber problema, ya que la moneda plata sólo representa otra forma de tener dinero, siendo más fiable la versión metalizada.

Fíjate en la creación virtual de dinero que ha habido, y que hay cada día por la generación de intereses.

Edito: Sí creo que el estado podría hacer un corralito en la conversión plata-papel, no pudiendo reconvertir más de 83 monedas al día y persona; pero aún así...


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

¿Y si hacemos un DAFO de esta moneda de 12€? Viene por la inquietud del forero laroelcántabro, y creo que sería muy buena idea exponer también casos de escenarios y experimentos reales con sus resultados.

Debilidades (interno):
· Dependencia del país emisor

Amenazas (externo):
· Nueva moneda de 20€
· Derogación valor facial (laroelcántabro) -> Contramedida proactiva: Hacer un cambio social para que la población acepte, use, contribuya y defienda esta moneda como de uso común y habitual

Fortalezas (interno):
· Valor facial/metal

Oportunidades (externo):
· Competitive edge


----------



## C.J. (3 Ene 2011)

Que si, que si, seguid comprando buillón internacional, que yo mientras tanto seguiré cargándome de karlillos.


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Es bueno saberlo, hace un rato me han ofrecido en el BSCH las maravillosas monedas del mundial. Que son mejores ...



Son distintas en ventanas de actuación, en realidad es el juego del piedra, papel y tijera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> No trato de iluminar a nadie - que aquí, en cuanto creéis que alguien tiene una opinión herética enseguida preparáis la pira virtual- sino que simplemente pretendía poner el peor escenario posible para conocer vuestra docta opinión.
> Habláis de la garantía del Estado,(la posibilidad de recompra por el BdE y otras entidades), pero lo único que yo digo es que el Estado no es de fiar, que da garantías hasta que deja de darlas. También el Estado-por ejemplo- os garantizaba que os jubilaríais con 65 tacos y ahora dice que ya veremos. Los ejemplos podrían multiplicarse.



El peor escenario posible es un meteorito que destruya la Tierra.

Si no tienes inversión con más garantías que proponer es que las monedas de 12 euros son la mejor inversión. No vale la pena darle mil vueltas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Que si, que si, seguid comprando buillón internacional, que yo mientras tanto seguiré cargándome de karlillos.



Evidentemente están desesperados comprando karlillos...de allí su nerviosismo...:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El peor escenario posible es un meteorito que destruya la Tierra.
> 
> Si no tienes inversión con más garantías que proponer es que las monedas de 12 euros son la mejor inversión. No vale la pena darle mil vueltas.



Entonces invertirá en cohetes alunizadores para salvarse....


----------



## Germain (3 Ene 2011)

Uy, uy, uy, qué malas son las monedas de 12 euros...


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El peor escenario posible es un meteorito que destruya la Tierra.
> 
> Si no tienes inversión con más garantías que proponer es que las monedas de 12 euros son la mejor inversión. No vale la pena darle mil vueltas.



Pero joder, ¿qué os pasa? Voy a pensar que os gusta discutir por discutir y que hay mala fe. ¡Si yo llevo tiempo comprando las jodidas moneditas! Entonces será que es porque creo que es una buena inversión. Solo planteaba una posibilidad, remota pero una posibilidad al fin y al cabo. Ante la posibilidad de que se produzca una catástrofe no vale de nada ridiculizar al que la anuncia para precaverse contra ella, ni esconder la cabeza bajo tierra como el avestruz. Solo quería saber si habíais pensado en ella e intercambiar comentarios que nos beneficien a todos, no a romper ningún dogma.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Solo planteaba una posibilidad, remota pero una posibilidad al fin y al cabo. Ante la posibilidad de que se produzca una catástrofe no vale de nada ridiculizar al que la anuncia para precaverse contra ella, ni esconder la cabeza bajo tierra como el avestruz. Solo quería saber si habíais pensado en ella e intercambiar comentarios que nos beneficien a todos, no a romper ningún dogma.



Qué escenario económico o político conduciría, según tú, a que el dinero fiduciario y los metales preciosos perdiesen su valor simultáneamente?

Es que yo, aparte de una extinción masiva, no lo acabo de ver. Cómo te preparas para una extinción masiva? construyes un arca? :bla:


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Qué escenario económico o político conduciría, según tú, a que el dinero fiduciario y los metales preciosos perdiesen su valor simultáneamente?
> 
> Es que yo, aparte de una extinción masiva, no lo acabo de ver. Cómo te preparas para una extinción masiva? construyes un arca? :bla:



Ningún escenario en concreto, simplemente que la cotización de la plata, del oro, de las materias primas en general, es muy volátil. Hoy está a 100 y mañana a 50. ¿Razones? Las que fueren: primero se hacen bajar las cotizaciones y después se explica por qué han bajado. (Aparte de que todos los mercados están manipulados, pero este es otro tema que dará para otro hilo.) Pero sobre todo, lo importante, es el poder del Estado que, como decía un fiscal prusiano, "una orden del legislador convierte en papel mojado bibliotecas enteras".


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> perlenbancher, con la subida imparable e inminente de la plata. ¿Que te parece la opción de comprar rounds en lugar de bullion internacional?.
> 
> Supongo que la del BDE también te parecera una opción aceptable.



Los karlillos ahora mismo son imbatibles tanto por el precio de compra de la plata en sí amonedada como por el seguro en el caso de que compres a valor facial, además lo puedes comprar en persona sin gastos de envío de por medio ni miedo a falsificaciones. El problema que le veo es que a priori no tiene mercado internacional y el facial sólo es válido para España pero vamos, si la plata se dispara puede que estas monedas se coticen del mismo modo que ahora se compran y venden las monedas de oro alemanas de 100 € o las francesas de 10 €.

Rounds no tengo, desconozco el mercado que puedan tener y prefiero bullion de reconocimiento mundial, no quiero complicaciones a la hora de vender y el bullion es lo más líquido (otra cosa es comprar rounds por coleccionismo, la verdad es que se ven cosas curiosas).

Ahora mismo la prioridad son los karlillos mientras haya, basta echar un vistazo a la hoja de cálculo de Garrapatez.


----------



## merche400 (3 Ene 2011)

En Alemania... sus 10 euros de plata, literalmente, los devoran.

Con un poco de paciencia y publi, cuando los germanos se enteren que pueden venir a emborracharse a la Malvarrosa por Ryanair y pasarse luego por el BDE de valencia... se agotarán definitivamente el maravilloso stock del cap i casal


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Ningún escenario en concreto, simplemente que la cotización de la plata, del oro, de las materias primas en general, es muy volátil. Hoy está a 100 y mañana a 50. ¿Razones? Las que fueren: primero se hacen bajar las cotizaciones y después se explica por qué han bajado. (Aparte de que todos los mercados están manipulados, pero este es otro tema que dará para otro hilo.) Pero sobre todo, lo importante, es el poder del Estado que, como decía un fiscal prusiano, "una orden del legislador convierte en papel mojado bibliotecas enteras".



No he visto que ningún día haya bajado de un 50%, ni de un 20%...

El oro es mucho menos volatil que la mayoría de acciones, y mucho menos volatil que los pares de divisas. 

La plata si es más volátil.

Pero creo que no tienes ni idea de trading, y realmente no sabes lo que es la volatilidad. 

Además, amijo, los metales están anticorrelados con la moneda fiat. Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir. 

Como dicen los ingleses "win-win situation".

Y sí, se pueden considerar situaciones en que se pierda. Pero en este caso las probabilidades son absolutamente nulas.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Ene 2011)

No entiendo a qué tanto revuelo, el único escenario que hay que plantearse es si uno cree en la plata (y por extensión en los metales) o no.

De forma muy resumida se puede decir que el seguro que otorga el valor facial sólo es un valor añadido para los que creen en la plata, sin embargo para los que creen en el dinero fiat el valor añadido de estas monedas es la plata y me temo que algunos no saben apreciar en su justa medida el verdadero "valor" de ese valor añadido.

Es posible que la plata baje o suba respecto al euro, lo que es seguro es que la plata que tiene cada una de esas monedas no va a cambiar y que tú tienes esa plata sea cual sea el escenario futuro.


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> > No he visto que ningún día haya bajado de un 50%, ni de un 20%...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

Cuando real y verdaderamente llegue vuestra “horita final”, pensad en el profesor de Oxford. Y ahora, hasta la vista y ojalá que tengamos el gusto de volver a encontrarnos en un mundo mejor.12 El 15 de abril de 1848 James Wilson, uno de los grandes manda¬rines de la economía volvía a lanzar, polemizando contra la ley de la jornada de diez horas desde las columnas del London Economist, el trompetazo de la “hora final” descubierta por Senior en 1836.

4. El producto excedente 

La parte del producto (1/10 de 20 libras de hilo, o sean 2 libras de hilo, en el ejemplo que poníamos bajo el epígrafe 2) en que se materializa la plusvalía, es lo que llamamos nosotros producto excedente (surplus product, produit net). Y así como la cuota de plus¬valía se determina, no por su proporción con la suma total, sino con la parte variable del capital, la magnitud del producto excedente no se mide por la proporción que guarda con el resto del producto total, sino por la que guarda con aquella parte del producto en que toma cuerpo el trabajo necesario. Y como la producción de plusvalía finalidad propulsora de la producción capitalista, el nivel de la riqueza no se gradúa por la magnitud absoluta de lo producido, sino por la magnitud relativa del producto excedente.13
La suma del trabajo necesario y del trabajo excedente, del espacio de tiempo en que el obrero repone el valor de su fuerza de trabajo y aquel en que produce la plusvalía, forma la magnitud absoluta de su tiempo de trabajo, o sea la jornada de trabajo (working day).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Esto sí que no lo entiendo. ¿O sea que si el valor de la plata baja, subirá el valor facial de la moneda? Y viceversa, supongo. Pues el valor de la plata ha subido y yo sigo viendo en mis monedas el mismo valor facial de 12 euros. Supongo que querrás decirme que si el dinero fiduciario se deprecia el valor de la plata se eleva. No sé si será así; supongo que sí, pero eso nunca lo he discutido.



No. Digo las dos cosas. Piénsalo. Si al final no lo entiendes te lo explicaré.

Tú problema es que confundes valor y precio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Os hago a todos una pregunta un tanto estupida.
> 
> Si a la hora de coger un avión, pasas por el scaner con digamos 200 monedas de plata. ¿El segurata del escaner me va a preguntar que son esas monedas o si he roto la hucha?



El segurata verifica que lo que llevas son monedas y no material explosivo. Lo demás se la suda.



gamusino30 dijo:


> si las llevo en el equipaje ... ¿corro el riesgo de que no esten al abrirlo?.



¿Tú que crees?



gamusino30 dijo:


> Es que ahora me estoy planteando usar Mensajeria para ir mas tranquilo.



¿Qué es lo que te intranquiliza?


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

CAPITULO VIII
LA JORNADA DE TRABAJO

1. Los límites de la jornada de trabajo
Para hacer nuestras deducciones, partíamos del supuesto de que la fuerza del trabajo se compra y se vende por su valor. Este valor se determina, como el de cualquier otra mercancía, por el tiempo de trabajo necesario para su producción. Por tanto, si la producción de los medios de vida del obrero, exige, un día con otro, 6 horas, deberá trabajar también 6 horas diarias por término medio, para producir su fuerza diaria de trabajo o reproducir el valor obtenido con su venta. La parte necesaria de su jornada de trabajo asciende, por tanto, a 6 horas y representa, como se ve, siempre y cuando que las demás condiciones no varíen, una magnitud determinada. Pero esto no nos dice por sí solo cuál sea la duración de la jornada de trabajo. 
Supongamos que la línea a–––––––––––––b representa la duración o longitud del tiempo trabajo necesario, digamos 6 horas. Alargando en 1, 3 o 6 horas, etc., el trabajo representado por la línea a – b, obtenemos los tres esquemas siguientes:
Jornada de, trabajo 1: a–––––– b – c,
Jornada de trabajo 11: a –––––– b – – – c,
Jornada de trabajo 111: a––––––– b – – – – – – c,
que representan tres distintas jornadas de trabajo de 7, 9 y 12 horas, respectivamente. La línea de prolongación b – c representa la longitud del trabajo excedente. Como la jornada de trabajo es = a b + b c, o sea 
a b 
b c 
varía al variar la magnitud variable b c. Las variaciones de ésta pueden medirse siempre por comparación con la magnitud constante a b. En la jornada de trabajo I, la proporción es de 1/6, en la jornada de trabajo II de 3/6 en la jornada de trabajo III de 6/6 . Además, como la razón
tiempo de trabajo excedente
––––––––––––––––––––––
tiempo de trabajo necesario
determina la cuota de plusvalía, para obtener ésta no hay más que establecer aquella proporción. Así ateniéndonos a nuestro ejemplo, la cuota de plusvalía es, en las tres jornadas de trabajo a que aludimos, del 162/3 , del 50 y del 100 por 100 respectivamente. En cambio, la cuota de plusvalía por sí sola no nos diría jamás la duración de la jornada de trabajo. Así, por ejemplo, aun siendo del 100 por 100 la cuota de plusvalía, la jornada de trabajo podría ser de 10 o de 12 o más horas. Aquélla nos indicaría únicamente que las dos partes integrantes de la jornada de trabajo, el trabajo necesario y el trabajo excedente, eran iguales entre sí, pero no nos diría la magnitud de cada una de ellas.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Ene 2011)

guanma dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa:
> Esta mañana en el BDE de Barcelona, voy a la ventanilla, previo relleno de documento con nombre y DNI, y le pido a la señor 83 monedas de 12 euros, la señora no muy agradable, me dice que solo tiene 3 que espere a la otra ventanilla, ella no se las puede pedir para darmelas a mi.
> espero y en la otra ventanilla me dice la chica que no le funciona la maquina (ordenador), sigo esperando y despues de 15 minutos, abren otra ventanilla, un chico joven y muy amable, me da mis 83 monedas, me da a elejir 2008, 2009 y 2010. La cuestión, que todavia quedan y creo que bastantes porque el chaval muy amablemente, me ha sacado una caja de cada año, cosa que sin embargo la señora de la primera ventanilla me ha dado la sensación de no querer moverse mucho, sera porque es lunes y de una semana loca como esta, saludos.



¿qué diferencia hay entre las de 2008, 2009 ó 2010? la cantidad de plata y tal es la misma ¿no?


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

La jornada de trabajo no representa, por tanto, una magnitud constante, sino variable. Una de las dos partes que la integran se halla condicionada por el tiempo de trabajo requerido para la reproducción continua del propio obrero, pero su duración total cambia al cambiar la longitud o duración del trabajo excedente. Es decir, que la jornada de trabajo es susceptible de determinación, pero no constituye de suyo un factor determinado.1
Pero, aun no siendo una magnitud fija, sino variable, es lo cierto que la jornada de trabajo sólo puede oscilar dentro de ciertos límites. Nos encontramos, sin embargo, con que su límite mínimo es indeterminable. Claro está que reduciendo a 0 la línea de prolongación b c, o sea el trabajo excedente, obtenemos un limite mínimo, a saber: la parte del día que el obrero tiene forzosamente que trabajar para vivir. Pero, dentro del régimen capitalista de producción, el trabajo necesario forma siempre, quiérase o no, una parte de la jornada de trabajo, que jamás se reduce ni puede reducirse a este mínimum. En cambio, la jornada de trabajo tropieza con un límite máximo, del cual no puede pasar. Este limite máximo se determina de un doble modo. De una parte, por la limitación física de la fuerza de trabajo. Durante un día natural de 24 horas, el hombre sólo puede desplegar una determinada cantidad de fuerzas. Un caballo, por ejemplo, sólo puede trabajar, un día con otro, 8 horas. Durante una parte del día, las energías necesitan descansar, dormir; otra parte del día la dedica el hombre forzosamente a satisfacer otras necesidades físicas, a alimentarse, a lavarse, a, vestirse, etc. Aparte de este límite puramente físico, la prolongación de la jornada de trabajo tropieza con ciertas fronteras de carácter moral. El obrero necesita una parte del tiempo para satisfacer necesidades espirituales y sociales cuyo número y extensión dependen del nivel general de cultura. Como vemos, las oscilaciones de la jornada de trabajo se contienen dentro de límites físicos y sociales. Pero, unos y otros tienen un carácter muy elástico y dejan el más amplio margen. Así se explica que nos encontremos con jornadas de trabajo de 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 y 18 horas, es decir de la más variada duración.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Son distintas emisiones, la de 2008 es la del planeta tierra, la del 2009 el X aniversario de la union y las de 2010 de la presidencia española de la UE.
> 
> Las que se salian eran las de personajes historicos.



Lo que me importa es si hay diferencia de cantidad de plata. El dibujillo me da igual :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

El capitalista compra la fuerza de trabajo por su valor diario. Le pertenece, pues, su valor de uso durante una jornada, y con él, el derecho a hacer trabajar al obrero a su servicio durante un día. Pero, ¿qué se entiende por un día de trabajo?2 Menos, desde luego, de un día natural. ¿Cómo cuánto menos? El capitalista tiene sus ideas propias en punto a esta última Thule, a esta frontera necesaria de la jornada de trabajo. Como capitalista, él no es más que el capital personificado. Su alma es el alma del capital. Y el capital no tiene más que un instinto vital: el instinto de acrecentarse, de crear plusvalía, de absorber con su parte constante, los medios de producción, la mayor masa posible de trabajo excedente.3 El capital es trabajo muerto que no sabe alimentarse, como los vampiros, más que chupando trabajo vivo, y que vive más cuanto más trabajo vivo chupa. El tiempo durante el cual trabaja el obrero es el tiempo durante el que el capitalista consume la fuerza de trabajo que compró.4 Y el obrero que emplea para sí su tiempo disponible roba al capitalísta.5
El capitalista se acoge, pues, a la ley del cambio de mercancías. Su afán, como el de todo comprador, es sacar el mayor provecho posible del valor de uso de su mercancía. Pero, de pronto, se alza la voz del obrero, que había enmudecido en medio del tráfago del proceso de producción.
La mercancía que te he vendido, dice esta voz, se distingue de la chusma de las otras mercancías en que su uso crea valor, más valor del que costó. Por eso, y no por otra cosa, fue por lo que tú la compraste. Lo que para ti es explotación de un capital, es para mi estrujamiento de energías. Para ti y para mí no rige en el mercado más ley que la del cambio de mercancías. Y el consumo de la mercancía no pertenece al vendedor que se desprende de ella, sino al comprador que la adquiere. El uso de mi fuerza diaria de trabajo te pertenece, por tanto, a ti. Pero, hay algo más, y es que el precio diario de venta abonado por ella tiene que permitirme a mi reproducirla diariamente, para poder venderla de nuevo. Prescindiendo del desgaste natural que lleva consigo la vejez, etc., yo, obrero, tengo que levantarme mañana en condiciones de poder trabajar en el mismo estado normal de fuerza, salud y diligencia que hoy. Tú me predicas a todas horas el evangelio del "ahorro" y la "abstención". Perfectamente. De aquí en adelante, voy a administrar mi única riqueza, la fuerza de trabajo, como un hombre ahorrativo, absteniéndome de toda necia disipación. En lo sucesivo, me limitaré a poner en movimiento, en acción, la cantidad de energía estrictamente necesaria para no rebasar su duración normal y su desarrollo sano. Alargando desmedidamente la jornada de trabajo, puedes arrancarme en un solo día una cantidad de energía superior a la que yo alcanzo a reponer en tres. Por este camino, lo que tú ganas en trabajo lo pierdo yo en sustancia energética. Una cosa es usar mí fuerza de trabajo y otra muy distinta desfalcarla. Calculando que el período normal de vida de un obrero medio que trabaje racionalmente es de 30 años, tendremos que el valor de mí fuerza de trabajo, que tú me abonas un día con otro, representa 1/365x30 o sea 1/10950 de 365 X 30 su valor total. Pero si dejo que la consumas en 10 años y me abones 1/10950 en vez de 1/3650 de su valor total, resultará que sólo me pagas 1/3 de su valor diario, robándome, por tanto 2/3 diario del valor de mi mercancía. Es como si me pagases la fuerza de trabajo de un día, empleando la de tres. Y esto va contra nuestro contrato y contra la ley del cambio de mercancías. Por eso exijo una jornada de trabajo de duración normal, y, al hacerlo, sé que no tengo que apelar a tu corazón, pues en materia de dinero los sentimientos salen sobrando. Podrás ser un ciudadano modelo, pertenecer acaso a la Liga de protección de los animales y hasta vivir en olor de santidad, pero ese objeto a quien representas frente a mí no encierra en su pecho un corazón. Lo que parece palpitar en él son los latidos del mío. Exijo, pues, la jornada normal de trabajo, y, al hacerlo, no hago más que exigir el valor de mi mercancía, como todo vendedor.6


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Ene 2011)

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Obviamente no. Pero no es lo mismo tener a Isabel la católica que a Juana la fea.
> 
> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8644/hotchickinthepool.jpg



Cierto, una tiene poder liberatorio y la otra no existió a nivel histórico.

Anda, edita y quita esa foto, que podemos pelearnos, reirnos, insultarnos amablemente entre nosotros, tener ideas discrepantes, poner un cipote con grandes testículos llenandooos de leche, pero hombre no pongas eso, ya que me de un poco de verguenza, y no creo que debamos llegar a eso....


A ver, sacando fuego, venga, a debatir... Y le toca aaaaa... C.J....

"Que si, que si, seguid comprando buillón internacional, que yo mientras tanto seguiré cargándome de karlillos."
Venga, a dar explicaciones de porqué, a compartir tu propia sabiduría.

También jaremos mención a putin cuya bienvenida a laroelcántabro ha sido excitante, creo que un escenario apocalíptico es el transfondo final de todo esto (o algo peor), venga animemos este hilo porque siempre estamos los mismos con lo mismo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> A ver, sacando fuego, venga, a debatir... Y le toca aaaaa... C.J....
> 
> "Que si, que si, seguid comprando buillón internacional, que yo mientras tanto seguiré cargándome de karlillos."
> Venga, a dar explicaciones de porqué, a compartir tu propia sabiduría.



¿Pero tú tomas a la gente por gilipollas?

Se ha explicado por pasiva y por activa. Tu mala fe está ampliamente demostrada. 

Te reporto por trollaco manipulador y espero que muchos hagan lo mismo. Lo de ir soltando cagaditas en este hilo para infundir la duda ya canta. Por cierto...alguno os tiene ganas por haberle inducido a confusión...

Además, cada vez que trolleéis, subo el hilo en el principal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Mi duda esta en si solo lo verifica en el escaner o voy a tener que enseñarle el tinglao y explicarle que no es goma-2. El aeropuerto del prat es un tanto incomodo y son muy curiosos. A mas de una se la han llevado al chiringuito (a saber que llevaba en el bolso la pajara).
> 
> Supongo que a cualquiera le incomoda tener que quitarse los zapatos, sacar el portatil, chaqueta, etc. y tener que andar también dando explicaciones.
> 
> Pero ¿si solo buscan material explosivo no deberian decirme ni mu no?



¿Qué ocurre? ¿Llevas también maría?

No veo donde está el problema en que te hagan enseñarlas. Puedes siempre pedir que lo hagan en privado. No veo el problema para unas monedas de plata. Otra cosa es que llevases tubos de Krugerrands con valor de 6 cifras...

No sé, pero algunos parece que tengáis poco mundo...


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Pero tú tomas a la gente por gilipollas?
> 
> Se ha explicado por pasiva y por activa. Tu mala fe está ampliamente demostrada.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la amenaza...

Venga a ver quien es el último que resiste...

Por cierto, la plata se dará el batacazo!?


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué ocurre? ¿Llevas también maría?
> 
> No veo donde está el problema en que te hagan enseñarlas. Puedes siempre pedir que lo hagan en privado. No veo el problema para unas monedas de plata. Otra cosa es que llevases tubos de Krugerrands con valor de 6 cifras...
> 
> No sé, pero algunos parece que tengáis poco mundo...



Se cazan más moscas con miel que con vinagre


----------



## kaxkamel (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Me quedo con la amenaza...
> 
> Venga a ver quien es el último que resiste...
> 
> Por cierto, la plata se dará el batacazo!?



desde hoy pasas a mi lista de ignorados y recomiendo a los demás que hagan lo mismo.
a ver si te reportan y vuelves con otro nick que dé menos por culo, so cansino.


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> desde hoy pasas a mi lista de ignorados y recomiendo a los demás que hagan lo mismo.
> a ver si te reportan y vuelves con otro nick que dé menos por culo, so cansino.



Bueno, vale, muy bien, pero aporta ideas frescas, nuevas, sé crítico, míralo desde un punto de vista aunque sea fantasioso...

Para repetir lo mismo, otra y otra vez, noooo!!!! que ya lo sabemos so cansino!


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

Como se ve, fuera de límites muy elásticos, la mercancía del cambio de mercancías no traza directamente un limite a la jornada de trabajo, ni, por tanto, a la plusvalía. Pugnando por alargar todo lo posible la jornada de trabajo, llegando incluso, si puede, a convertir una jornada de trabajo en dos, el capitalista afirma sus derechos de comprador. De otra parte, el carácter específico de la mercancía vendida entraña un limite opuesto a su consumo por el comprador, y al luchar por reducir a una determinada magnitud normal la jornada de trabajo, el obrero reivindica sus derechos de vendedor. Nos encontramos, pues, ante una antinomia, ante dos derechos encontrados, sancionados y acuñados ambos por la ley que rige el cambio de mercancías. Entre derechos iguales y contrarios, decide la fuerza. Por eso, en la historia de la producción capitalista, la reglamentación de la jornada de trabajo se nos revela como una lucha que se libra en torno a los límites de la jornada; lucha ventilada entre el capitalista universal, o sea, la clase capitalista, de un lado, y de otro el obrero universal, o sea, la clase obrera.

2. El hambre de trabajo excedente. Fabricante y boyardo
EI trabajo excedente no fue inventado por el capital. Donde quiera que una parte de la sociedad posee el monopolio de los medios de producción nos encontramos con el fenómeno de que el trabajador, libre o esclavizado, tiene que añadir al tiempo de trabajo necesario para poder vivir una cantidad de tiempo suplementario, durante el cual trabaja para producir los medios de vida destinados al propietario de los medios de producción7 dando lo mismo que este propietario sea el "kalos kagathos" (45) ateniense, el teócrata etrusco, el civis romanus, el barón normando, el esclavista norteamericano, el boyardo de la Valaquia, el terrateniente moderno, o el capitalista.8 Sin embargo, es evidente que en aquellas sociedades económicas en que no predomina el valor de cambio, sino el valor de uso del producto, el trabajo excedente se halla circunscrito a un sector más o menos amplío de necesidades, sin que del carácter mismo de la producción brote un hambre insaciable de trabajo excedente. Por eso donde en la Antigüedad se revela el más espantoso trabajo sobrante es allí donde se trata de producir el valor de cambio en su forma especifica de dinero, es decir, en la producción de oro y plata. En estas ramas, la forma oficial del trabajo excedente son los trabajos forzados llevados hasta la muerte. Para convencerse de ello, basta leer a Diodoro Siculo.9 Sin embargo, en el mundo antiguo esto no pasa de ser excepcional. Pero, tan pronto como los pueblos cuyo régimen de producción se venía desenvolviendo en las formas primitivas de la esclavitud, prestaciones de vasallaje, etc., se ven atraídos hacía el mercado mundial, en el que impera el régimen capitalista de producción y donde se impone a todo el interés de dar salida a los productos para el extranjero, los tormentos bárbaros de la esclavitud, de la servidumbre de la gleba, etc., se ven acrecentados por los tormentos civilizados del trabajo excedente. Por eso en los Estados norteamericanos del Sur el trabajo de los negros conservó cierto suave carácter patriarcal mientras la producción se circunscribía sustancialmente a las propias necesidades. Pero, tan pronto como la exportación de algodón pasó a ser un resorte vital para aquellos Estados, la explotación intensiva del negro se convirtió en factor de un sistema calculado y calculador, llegando a darse casos de agotarse en siete años de trabajo la vida del trabajador. Ahora, ya no se trataba de arrancarle una cierta cantidad de productos útiles. Ahora, todo giraba en torno a la producción de plusvalía por la plusvalía misma. Y otro tanto aconteció con las prestaciones de vasallaje, v. gr. en los principados del Danubio.


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

Y si ya está todo tan claro, pues entonces se cierra el hilo ¿no? y se sigue la evolución de la plata en el hilo de la plata ¿no? porque entonces aquí que se debate?


----------



## kalemania (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Y si ya está todo tan claro, pues entonces se cierra el hilo ¿no? y se sigue la evolución de la plata en el hilo de la plata ¿no? porque entonces aquí que se debate?



Aburrir no, ¿eh ?


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

kalemania dijo:


> Aburrir no, ¿eh ?



Ten en cuenta que hay gente que no sabe ciertas características...

Por eso te invito a que te leas los BOEs de cada moneda para determinar en qué momento se quita el poder liberatorio.

De todas formas si puedes aportar algo interesante, exponlo...


----------



## kalemania (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay gente que no sabe ciertas características...
> 
> Por eso te invito a que te leas los BOEs de cada moneda para determinar en qué momento se quita el poder liberatorio.
> 
> De todas formas si puedes aportar algo interesante, exponlo...



¿Te los has leido tu? Links!
Siempre te van a dar 12 euros por ellas. Son cortos, pero no tanto....¿A ver con que te crees que hacen/harán las de 20?


----------



## hinka (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Se cazan más moscas con miel que con vinagre



Tu puedes salir de España, creo recordar con 12000€. Que más da que los lleves en monedas de cent, en billetes de 500 o monedas de 12€.
Ese es el limite para todo lo demas declarar. Fin del asunto.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Ene 2011)

Ya estamos con el rollo de siempre, se nota que algunos están poniéndose nerviosos con tanto stock de eagle que no se coloca tan facilmente en España.

La cosa se va a poner interesante en unos meses, ya hay gente que está haciendo negocio con los karlillos ahora que la fiesta todavía no ha comenzado, no me quiero ni imaginar si la plata sigue subiendo lo que puede pasar, preveo combates y forcejeos en las colas del BDE mientras los cajeros sacan las ultimas MonsterBox por la puerta de atrás con el dinero conseguido de familiares y amigos :XX:


----------



## laroelcántabro (3 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No. Digo las dos cosas. Piénsalo. Si al final no lo entiendes te lo explicaré.
> 
> Tú problema es que confundes valor y precio.



Has dicho que "Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir"
Pues bien, explícame cómo si el valor metálico baja el valor facial sube; o, si lo prefieres, cómo si el valor metálico sube el valor facial baja ( valor facial, 12 euros, que es inamovible, que ya está impreso, troquelado en el metal ¿no?) porque, efectivamente, no lo entiendo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Y si ya está todo tan claro, pues entonces se cierra el hilo ¿no? y se sigue la evolución de la plata en el hilo de la plata ¿no? porque entonces aquí que se debate?



Se comenta la disponibilidad de las monedas en cada momento, así como la evolución del stock en base a las experiencias (y anécdotas) de los foreros. 

También hay troles tocahuevos que no quieren que se compren karlillos, y sospechamos el porqué :: :: ::


----------



## hinka (3 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya estamos con el rollo de siempre, se nota que algunos están poniéndose nerviosos con tanto stock de eagle que no se coloca tan facilmente en España.
> 
> La cosa se va a poner interesante en unos meses, ya hay gente que está haciendo negocio con los karlillos ahora que la fiesta todavía no ha comenzado, no me quiero ni imaginar si la plata sigue subiendo lo que puede pasar, preveo combates y forcejeos en las colas del BDE mientras los cajeros sacan las ultimas MonsterBox por la puerta de atrás con el dinero conseguido de familiares y amigos :XX:



Al paso que vamos la plata no va a llegar a nada. Sea en vitaminas B12€, en eagle, trompudos, paquillos o en lingotes. 
Yo recomiendo paciencia y que nadie se ponga nervioso que ahora solo estamos cargando las neveras del bar. La fiesta aun empieza dentro de un tiempo.


----------



## bubbler (3 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Se comenta la disponibilidad de las monedas en cada momento, así como la evolución del stock en base a las experiencias (y anécdotas) de los foreros.
> 
> También hay troles tocahuevos que no quieren que se compren karlillos, y sospechamos el porqué :: :: ::



La primera parte se puede trasladar sin muchos problemas al hilo de plata.

La segunda parte, pon los nicks que tu crees que no quieren que se compren karlillos y el por qué.

Yo he visto que salvo uno o dos como mucho, los demás han aportado ciertas alternativas a los karlillos, sin embargo no he visto mucho el que se diga que no se compren karlillos.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2011)

Alternativas a los karlillos:

Hay que darle cancha a los que quieran comprar bullion. Yo ofrezco 25 silver eagle encapsuladas a cambio de 60 Karlillos (6 ristras nuevas)


----------



## JAD (3 Ene 2011)

Hola:

Por si quereis actualizar el listado os informo que en Logroño esta mañana seguian dando monedas con las limitaciones de rellenar hoja y no mas de 83. Tienen sobre todo de 2008, 2009 y 2010. Hay cantidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Me quedo con la amenaza...



No confundas el tocino con la velocidad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Poco mundo no. Si me hacen enseñarlas ya no pueda llevarlas.
> 
> Eso es precisamente lo que me temia, tener que dar explicaciones.
> 
> Que algunos no viajamos solos.



OK, ese es otro asunto. 

Desgraciadamente, sobre todo si van en tubo, las vas a tener que enseñar el 90% de las veces. No veo solución fácil para estar seguro que tu acompañante no lo vea.


----------



## C.J. (3 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Cierto, una tiene poder liberatorio y la otra no existió a nivel histórico.
> 
> Anda, edita y quita esa foto, que podemos pelearnos, reirnos, insultarnos amablemente entre nosotros, tener ideas discrepantes, poner un cipote con grandes testículos llenandooos de leche, pero hombre no pongas eso, ya que me de un poco de verguenza, y no creo que debamos llegar a eso....
> 
> ...



Te lo explicaría pero no pienso perder el tiempo ni entrar al trapo contigo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Has dicho que "Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir"
> Pues bien, explícame cómo si el valor metálico baja el valor facial sube; o, si lo prefieres, cómo si el valor metálico sube el valor facial baja ( valor facial, 12 euros, que es inamovible, que ya está impreso, troquelado en el metal ¿no?) porque, efectivamente, no lo entiendo.



No lo entiendes porque confundes valor y precio. Machado dijo que sólo el necio confunde valor y precio. No te lo tomes como ofensa. Es una cita exagerada. El 99% de la gente lo confunde.

Te explico...

Si el valor del metal baja, eso significa que la crisis se está disipando. En particular, significa que la moneda fiat no se desmorona e incluso que tenemos deflación. Luego con los 12 euros de facial te van a dar para comprar más cosas. Ergo el valor de los 12 euros es mayor.

Hay que entender que si la gente compra metales es para proteger el valor de sus ahorros. Cuando sube el metal muchos necios piensan que los metaleros estamos ganando mucho. Nada más falso. Estamos preservando, y con suerte aumentando, el valor de nuestros ahorros. Lo que ocurre realmente es que sus ahorros están perdiendo valor...aunque el precio de sus billetes sea el mismo...


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

En los principados del Danubio, las prestaciones de los vasallos llevaban aparejadas rentas en especie y todo lo que constituye el aparato de la servidumbre de la gleba; aquellas prestaciones constituían, sin embargo, el tributo principal abonado a la clase gobernante. Donde esto acontece, lo normal es que la servidumbre de la gleba surja de las prestaciones de vasallaje, y no a la inversa.11 Tal, por ejemplo, en las provincias rumanas. El régimen primitivo de producción de estos territorios se basaba en la propiedad colectiva, pero no al modo eslavo, ni mucho menos al modo indio. Una parte de las tierras se cultivaba individualmente por los miembros de la colectividad, como propiedad individual libre; otra parte –el ager publicus (46)– era cultivada en común. Una parte de los productos de este trabajo colectivo se destinaba a formar un fondo de reserva para hacer frente a las malas cosechas y a otras eventualidades; otra parte, a alimentar el erario, a sufragar los gastos de la guerra, de la religión y demás atenciones colectivas. Andando el tiempo, los dignatarios guerreros y eclesiásticos usurparon la propiedad colectiva y sus prestaciones. El trabajo de los campesinos libres sobre sus tierras colectivas se convirtió en trabajo de vasallos para los usurpadores de la propiedad comunal. A la par con esto, fueron desarrollándose toda una serie de relaciones de vasallaje, relaciones que, sin embargo, sólo tenían una existencia de hecho. Hasta que Rusia, la redentora universal, so pretexto de abolir el vasallaje, elevó esas relaciones a ley. Huelga decir que el Código de trabajo de prestación, proclamado en 1831 por el general ruso Kisselev, había sido dictado por los propios boyardos. De este modo, Rusia se atraía de un golpe a los magnates de los principados del Danubio y se ganaba las simpatías charlatanescas de los cretinos liberales de toda Europa.


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

Según el Réglement organique (47) –como se titulaba aquel Código del vasallaje–, el campesino de la Valaquia viene obligado a entregar al pretendido propietario de la tierra que trabaja, además de toda una serie de tributos en especie, que se detallan: 1º doce días de trabajo de carácter general, 2º un día de trabajo en el campo y 3º un día de recogida y transporte de leña. Sumna summarum (48) 14 días al año. Sin embargo, dando pruebas de una gran perspicacia en materia de Economía política, el día de trabajo no se interpreta aquí en su sentido ordinario, sino como la jornada de trabajo necesaria para crear un producto diario medio; y da la casualidad de que este producto diario medio se determina con tal amplitud, que ni un cíclope podría rendirlo en 24 horas. Es el propio "Réglement" el que declara con palabras secas de auténtica ironía rusa, que por 12 días de trabajo se debe entender el producto de un trabajo de 36 días, por un día de trabajo de campo tres días, y por un día de recogida y transporte de leña también el triple. Total: 42 días de prestación. Pero, a esto hay que añadir la llamada "yobagia", o sean las prestaciones adeudadas al señor de la tierra para atender a las necesidades extraordinarias de la prestación. Cada aldea viene obligada a rendir un determinado contingente anual para la "yobagia", contingente proporcional a su censo de población. Estas prestaciones adicionales se calculan a razón de 14 días al año para cada campesino de la Valaquia. Tenemos, pues, que el trabajo de vasallaje prescrito por la ley asciende a 56 jornadas de trabajo al año. En la Valaquia, el año agrícola sólo cuenta, por razón del mal clima de aquella región, 210 días, de los que hay que descontar 40 domingos y días festivos y 30, por término medio, en que no se puede trabajar por el mal tiempo: total, 70. Quedan 140 días de trabajo útiles. La proporción existente entre el trabajo de vasallaje y el trabajo necesario 56/84, o sea el 66 2/3 por ciento, expresa una cuota de plusvalía muy inferior a la que regula el trabajo del obrero agrícola o fabril inglés. Pero, téngase en cuenta que se trata solamente del trabajo de prestación exigido por la ley. El Réglement organique, animado de un espíritu todavía más "liberal" que la legislación fabril inglesa, da todo género de facilidades para su transgresión. Después de convertir los 12 días de prestación en 54, reglamenta el trabajo nominal de cada uno de los 54 jornadas de prestación dé tal modo, que tienen necesariamente que imponer una sobretasa sobre las jornadas siguientes. Así, por ejemplo, se dispone que en un día habrá que escardarse una extensión de tierras que en las tierras de maíz exige mucho más tiempo, v. gr., el doble. En algunas labores agrícolas la ley puede ser interpretada de tal modo, que el día de prestación comience en el mes de mayo y termine en el mes de octubre. Y en Moldavia las normas son todavía más duras. "Los doce días de prestación que prescribe el "Réglement organique" –exclamaba un boyardo embriagado por su triunfo– ¡vienen a ser unos 365 días al año!"12


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A 28,80 el aguila nada mas y nada menos. overspot hamijo. :no:



A 27 euros y con la cápsula. ¡¡¡¡Más barato que en munters¡¡¡...como decía un hilo glorioso. Vale, de acuerdo, te regalo otra unidad con el lote...


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2011)

Y si el "Réglement organique" de los principados del Danubio es una expresión positiva del hambre insaciable de trabajo excedente, sancionada en cada uno de sus artículos, los Factory –Acts ingleses son una expresión negativa del mismo fenómeno. Estas leyes fabriles vienen a poner un freno a la avidez del capital, a su codicia de explotar sin medida la fuerza de trabajo, limitando coactivamente la jornada de trabajo por imperio del Estado, por imperio de un Estado gobernado por capitalistas y terratenientes. Prescindiendo del movimiento obrero, cada día más fuerte y amenazador, esta traba puesta al trabajo fabril fue dictada por la misma necesidad que trajo el guano a las tierras inglesas. La misma codicia ciega que en un caso agotó la sustancia de la tierra, atentó en el otro contra las raíces de la fuerza vital de la nación. De ello son síntomas tan elocuentes las epidemias periódicas como el descenso de la talla de los soldados en Alemania y en Francia.13
El Factory – Act de 1850, vigente en la actualidad (1867), autoriza como media diaria de trabajo, en los días de semana, 10 horas: durante los primeros 5 días de la semana 12 horas, de las 6 de la mañana a las 6 de la tarde, de las que la ley descuenta medía hora para el almuerzo y una hora para la comida, quedando, por tanto, 10 ½ horas, y los sábados 8 horas, desde las 6 de la mañana a las 2 de la tarde, menos media hora para el almuerzo. Quedan, pues, 60 horas de trabajo, 10 ½ por cada uno de los 5 primeros días y 7 ½ el último día de la semana14. La ley nombra vigilantes especiales, que dependen directamente del ministerio de la Gobernación: los inspectores de fábrica, cuyos informes publica semestralmente el Parlamento. Estos informes constituyen, pues, una estadística permanente y oficial para documentar el hambre de trabajo excedente de los capitalistas.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

[


> QUOTE=Monsterspeculator;3708640]No lo entiendes porque confundes valor y precio. Machado dijo que sólo el necio confunde valor y precio. No te lo tomes como ofensa. Es una cita exagerada. El 99% de la gente lo confunde.



Esta discusión empieza ya a ser un poco aburrida. 
Esa mediocre cita de Machado –tan mediocre que supongo es de Antonio y no de Manuel- no tiene el sentido pseudotécnico que tú le das. Se refire más bien a que el dinero no es siempre la medida exacta de todas las cosas. Es una crítica, poco brillante por otra parte,al sistema de mercado en el que hasta las personas tienen un precio (salario ). ¿Qué precio tienen valores como la inocencia, la bondad o el aire puro? Es en este sentido, no técnico- económico, sino de metafísica un poco barata, por el que discurría Machado. 




> Si el valor del metal baja, eso significa que la crisis se está disipando. En particular, significa que la moneda fiat no se desmorona e incluso que tenemos deflación. Luego con los 12 euros de facial te van a dar para comprar más cosas. Ergo el valor de los 12 euros es mayor.



En la situación como la que describes - el metal baja, la moneda fiat no se desmorona y deflación- se obtiene exactamente el mismo efecto -"comprar más cosas"- con monedas de plata que con billetes de papel.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> En la situación como la que describes - el metal baja, la moneda fiat no se desmorona y deflación- se obtiene exactamente el mismo efecto -"comprar más cosas"- con monedas de plata que con billetes de papel.



Fíjate que el único caso en que te sirven los papeles está cubierto por los karlillos, pero en los demás casos que cubre el karlillo el papel no hace lo propio. La dualidad moneda-plata es siempre como mínimo igual de ventajosa que la dualidad moneda-papel, en ambos casos tienes moneda pero la plata tiene un valor que obviamente no tiene el papel.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Fíjate que el único caso en que te sirven los papeles está cubierto por los karlillos, pero en los demás casos que cubre el karlillo el papel no hace lo propio. La dualidad moneda-plata es siempre como mínimo igual de ventajosa que la dualidad moneda-papel, en ambos casos tienes moneda pero la plata tiene un valor que obviamente no tiene el papel.



Sí, pero ese no es el tema.
Monster dijo que me explicaría la distinción entre valor y precio, pero lo único que ha dicho -aparte de una cita un poco chorra de Machado que solo de forma tangencial y forzada podía venir a colación- es que en una situación de deflación con una moneda de plata de nominal de 12 euros compras más que antes de la deflación, con lo cual estoy de acuerdo pero no sé que tiene que ver con esa famosa distinción entre valor y precio, por lo visto accesible únicamente a un privilegiado 1% de la población. 

Por otra parte ese efecto no es exclusivo de las monedas de plata. En caso de deflación con un billete fiat de 10 euros –lástima que no existan billetes con nominal de 12 para que se vea más claro- también compras más cosas que antes de la deflación. En una situación de deflación, es decir, de bajada generalizada en el nivel de precios, el poder “comprar más cosas” sería un efecto común tanto para el dinero en plata como para el dinero papel, al menos mientras el Estado tenga el poder para establecer que un miserable papel vale X euros y el pueblo se lo crea.
Se comprarían más cosas con el mismo nominal, lo cual no significa que el nominal haya aumentado como decía Monster, el nominal o facial sigue siendo el mismo, son los precios los que ya no son los mismos. El facial, por definición, es inamovible. 

Ya he dicho que yo también compro monedas de 12, y lo hago para precaverme de una situación en la que el dinero fiduciario se vaya al garete, o sea, una situación en la que la gente deje de creer al Estado.


----------



## lcdbop (4 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Son distintas emisiones, la de 2008 es la del planeta tierra, la del 2009 el X aniversario de la union y las de 2010 de la presidencia española de la UE.
> 
> Las que se salian eran las de personajes históricos.
> 
> ...



Sobre este tema se abrió un hilo (Encuesta: que moneda de 12€ te parece mejor diseñada), y el resultado es que las más feas son las del tratado de Roma (año 2007) por votación popular.
Saludos


----------



## perogrullo (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Sí, pero ese no es el tema.
> Monster dijo que me explicaría la distinción entre valor y precio, pero lo único que ha dicho -aparte de una cita un poco chorra de Machado que solo de forma tangencial y forzada podía venir a colación- es que en una situación de deflación con una moneda de plata de nominal de 12 euros compras más que antes de la deflación, con lo cual estoy de acuerdo pero no sé que tiene que ver con esa famosa distinción entre valor y precio, por lo visto accesible únicamente a un privilegiado 1% de la población.
> 
> Por otra parte ese efecto no es exclusivo de las monedas de plata. En caso de deflación con un billete fiat de 10 euros –lástima que no existan billetes con nominal de 12 para que se vea más claro- también compras más cosas que antes de la deflación. En una situación de deflación, es decir, de bajada generalizada en el nivel de precios, el poder “comprar más cosas” sería un efecto común tanto para el dinero en plata como para el dinero papel, al menos mientras el Estado tenga el poder para establecer que un miserable papel vale X euros y el pueblo se lo crea.
> ...



creo que no es eso lo que te ha dicho Monster. Más bien es algo como lo siguiente:

- en situación de deflación el valor de la moneda fiat aumenta y te da igual tener papelillos o karlillos, ya que por los mismos euros puedes comprar más cosas. En este caso, el precio de la plata en euros disminuye, pero el facial de la moneda se mantiene y, como dije antes, puedes adquirir más cosas.

- sin embargo, en situación de inflación, necesitas más euros para comprar lo mismo, pero el precio de la plata en euros aumenta (o puede aumentar) al ritmo de la inflación, por lo que mantienes tu poder adquisitivo (esta vez por el valor del metal)

En el primer caso, manteniendo el numero de euros puedes aumentar la cantidad de metal, mientras que en el segundo, manteniendo la cantidad de metal puedes aumentar el número de euros. De ahí la situación ganadora. 

De todas maneras, cabe decir que es muy posible que, incluso en situación de deflación, el precio del metal aumente, ya que se considera un valor refugio. De hecho, es muy posible que sea eso lo que está pasando actualmente, pero que no veamos mucho la deflación por el abuso que hacen los gobiernos de la impresora.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> creo que no es eso lo que te ha dicho Monster. Más bien es algo como lo siguiente:
> 
> - en situación de deflación el valor de la moneda fiat aumenta y te da igual tener papelillos o karlillos, ya que por los mismos euros puedes comprar más cosas. En este caso, el precio de la plata en euros disminuye, pero el facial de la moneda se mantiene y, como dije antes, puedes adquirir más cosas.
> 
> ...



Copio-pego mensaje de Monster:



> No lo entiendes porque confundes valor y precio. Machado dijo que sólo el necio confunde valor y precio. No te lo tomes como ofensa. Es una cita exagerada. El 99% de la gente lo confunde.
> 
> Te explico...
> 
> ...




[/QUOTE]


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Y en cuanto al facial:


> Además, amijo, los metales están anticorrelados con la moneda fiat. Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir.
> al facial:



Es decir, que si la plata baja tenemos que ir a la FNMT a que nos aumenten el facial de las monedas. Supongo que borrarán donde pone 12E para imprimir 13, 14 o lo que fuere menester,¿no?


----------



## Bug (4 Ene 2011)

buenas, despues de leer el foro durante unos meses y aprovisionarme de karlillos desde octubre en la sombra, es decir, sin dar publicidad ni comentarlo por ahi mucho (el que quiera que se moje el ...), tengo una duda sobre el bullion.

Antes de que os echeis encima mio, solo quiero decir que el bullion lo tengo a modo de "coleccion personal" y de ahi viene mi duda, viendo la hoja de calculo de garrapatez, por que la Britannia es la mas valorada? es cierto que pesa mas pero su ley es menor, al final tenemos la misma plata que en las otras. Si comparas con pandas o koalas estos estan mejor de precio, motivo? solo el extra por el diseño, la demanda,...??

Gracias por adelantado, y saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Sí, pero ese no es el tema.
> Monster dijo que me explicaría la distinción entre valor y precio, pero lo único que ha dicho -aparte de una cita un poco chorra de Machado que solo de forma tangencial y forzada podía venir a colación- es que en una situación de deflación con una moneda de plata de nominal de 12 euros compras más que antes de la deflación, con lo cual estoy de acuerdo pero no sé que tiene que ver con esa famosa distinción entre valor y precio, por lo visto accesible únicamente a un privilegiado 1% de la población.
> 
> Por otra parte ese efecto no es exclusivo de las monedas de plata. En caso de deflación con un billete fiat de 10 euros –lástima que no existan billetes con nominal de 12 para que se vea más claro- también compras más cosas que antes de la deflación. En una situación de deflación, es decir, de bajada generalizada en el nivel de precios, el poder “comprar más cosas” sería un efecto común tanto para el dinero en plata como para el dinero papel, al menos mientras el Estado tenga el poder para establecer que un miserable papel vale X euros y el pueblo se lo crea.
> ...



¿Dónde he puesto lo resaltado? Ves como confundes valor y precio, o más precisamente valor y facial !

No tengo ganas de perder el tiempo ni ensuciar este hilo. Te abres uno preguntando tus dudas básicas....

El problema que tienes es que para ti el valor es sinónimo de facial (o nominal como prefieres llamarlo). Eso es estúpido. Si el valor fuese eso, entonces dentro de 20 años un billete de 50 euros continuaría teniendo el mismo valor. 

Si no entiendes que las monedas de plata de 12 euros te ofrecen una doble protección es que tienes un problema. La plata de la moneda de 12 euros te ofrece una protección que no tienen los billetes, y el facial de la moneda de 12 euros te ofrece una protección que no tiene el bullion internacional. Y estas protecciones son de naturaleza contraria. En el 99% de los escenarios o se aplica una o la otra.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Dónde he puesto lo resaltado? Ves como confundes valor y precio, o más precisamente valor y facial !



Esto tiene bemoles. Vuelvo al copia pega:



> Además, amijo, los metales están anticorrelados con la moneda fiat. Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Y en cuanto al facial:
> 
> Es decir, que si la plata baja tenemos que ir a la FNMT a que nos aumenten el facial de las monedas. Supongo que borrarán donde pone 12E para imprimir 13, 14 o lo que fuere menester,¿no?



En el escenario de que la plata baje, entonces no habrá inflación y el valor de tu facial no disminuirá. Seguirás pudiendo comprar lo mismo o más. No hace falta que nadie cambie el valor facial (o nominal).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> creo que no es eso lo que te ha dicho Monster. Más bien es algo como lo siguiente:
> 
> - en situación de deflación el valor de la moneda fiat aumenta y te da igual tener papelillos o karlillos, ya que por los mismos euros puedes comprar más cosas. En este caso, el precio de la plata en euros disminuye, pero el facial de la moneda se mantiene y, como dije antes, puedes adquirir más cosas.
> 
> ...




Gracias por explicarlo con tus palabras. 

Un comentario sobre tu último añadido. En efecto, actualmente aún no tenemos inflación importante y el valor del metal aumenta. La razón es que se espera inflación en el futuro y por ello hay presión en el mercado de futuros. El pecio del metal anticipa la inflación. 

Podría ocurrir también, y sería el peor escenario para las monedas de 12 euros, que la economía arrancase con fuerza, provocando cierta inflación y haciendo que el "valor refugio" de la plata colapsase. Es un escenario al que no doy más de un 1% de probabilidades. Se perdería sólo la inflación. Sin embargo los compradores de bullion internacional podrían perder fácilmente un 50% de su inversión.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Esto tiene bemoles. Vuelvo al copia pega:



Manzanas traigo...


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Dónde he puesto lo resaltado?



Aquí lo has puesto:




> Además, amijo, los metales están anticorrelados con la moneda fiat. Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ley 10/1975 que regula la moneda metálica
> 
> Da convertibilidad ilimitada, y no puede ser modificado por un decreto, ni siquiera por otra ley (C.E. :irretroactividad de las leyes), salvo que dicha ley condujera a la expropiación.
> 
> ...



Bien, se agradece la aportación. Admito que tenga una protección legal - lo de que la tenga constitucional lo afirmas pero no lo demuestras en tu mensaje. Sin entrar a leerme esa ley, qué es lo que regula, si está o no está tácita o expresamente derogada etc, admito lo que dices. El problema entonces sería que, como ya sabes, una ley se deroga por otra posterior, y a esta gente sacarse una ley del bolsillo les cuesta menos que a nosotros parpadear.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Aquí lo has puesto:



Pues no lo veo. Evidentemente no sabes leer. Abre un hilo aparte si tienes dudas y no ensucies este. Respeta el foro.


En este hilo se trata de "comprar monedas en el BdE". Para otras cuestiones sobre las monedas de 12 euros abran otros hilos y no ensucien este. Este hilo atrae a los trollacos multinicks que es un primor...Venga...os doy gratis otro argumento en contra de las monedas de 12 euros. A diferencia de los billetes no sirven para limpiarse el culo. De nada.


(me voy a reflotar el hilo del principal  )


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2011)

Bug dijo:


> buenas, despues de leer el foro durante unos meses y aprovisionarme de karlillos desde octubre en la sombra, es decir, sin dar publicidad ni comentarlo por ahi mucho (el que quiera que se moje el ...), tengo una duda sobre el bullion.
> 
> Antes de que os echeis encima mio, solo quiero decir que el bullion lo tengo a modo de "coleccion personal" y de ahi viene mi duda, viendo la hoja de calculo de garrapatez, por que la Britannia es la mas valorada? es cierto que pesa mas pero su ley es menor, al final tenemos la misma plata que en las otras. Si comparas con pandas o koalas estos estan mejor de precio, motivo? solo el extra por el diseño, la demanda,...??
> 
> Gracias por adelantado, y saludos



la krugerrand en oro y la filarmonica en plata son las mas baratas, porque su tirada es la mayor, nada mas, pienso que no hay otro motivo, osea que lo que se valora es la escasez fundamentalmente...el oro y la plata es una onza en todas las monedas de una onza, aunque la kruger pese algo mas por ejemplo, el resto es cobre creo


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator;3710178]


> Pues no lo veo. Evidentemente no sabes leer. Abre un hilo aparte si tienes dudas y no ensucies este. Respeta el foro.



¿No lo ves? Esto ya es surrealista. Lo vuelvo a poner pues:



> Las monedas de 12 euros tienen al menos dos valores que están anticorrelados: El metálico y el facial. Es decir, que si uno baja el otro tiene tendencia a subir.



Es decir que si baja el valor de la plata sube el facial de la moneda. Por favor, que vean los demás foreros si ha dicho eso o no. A lo mejor me estoy volviendo loco y sufro de alucinaciones.

E


> n este hilo se trata de "comprar monedas en el BdE". Para otras cuestiones sobre las monedas de 12 euros abran otros hilos y no ensucien este. Este hilo atrae a los trollacos multinicks que es un primor...Venga...os doy gratis otro argumento en contra de las monedas de 12 euros. A diferencia de los billetes no sirven para limpiarse el culo. De nada.
> 
> 
> (me voy a reflotar el hilo del principal  )



Ya te estás poniendo nervioso y recurres a la grosería. No tengo mayor interés en pillar en un renuncio a nadie, hay cosas mejores que hacer, pero la verdad es la verdad y por mucho que alguien me diga que la leche es roja yo diré que la veo blanca.


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Aquí lo has puesto:



Creo que lo que te pretende hacer entender Monster (y en lo que estoy de acuerdo), es que en situaciones de desconfianza se puede dar:

1º El metal sube -> Tus ahorros (o esfuerzo para obtener bienes/servicios), se mantiene, mientras los monopolys se ahogan.

2º El metal baja -> Tus ahorros (o esfuerzo para obtener bienes/servicios), se preservan, vía facial y siempre que no haya una hiper-inflación.

3º El metal baja y el facial baja -> Si el escenario es de jauja, entonces como dice monster, habremos perdido por inflación y por intereses por no haber tenido ese dinero en el banco (situación poco probable, ya que la última década ha sido así); es por lo que este seguro siendo gratuito, no es barato en esta situación. El escenario alternativo sería que nos convertiríamos en carne embutida en piel...

Aunque tu facial no aumente, se puede dar que por situación externa (vía precios) en el 2º escenario tanto el karlillo como el papel podrían seguir conservando tu ahorro.


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tener poder liberatorio limitado (todas las monedas) o muy limitado (las *monedas* de colección) no es ningún problema, mientras se puedan trasformar en billetes (poder liberatorio ilimitado) de forma casi instantánea, sin límites y sin gastos ni comisiones.
> 
> No sé donde está el núcleo de esta discusión.



Ya lo expliqué aquí

Me alegra que hayas escarbado en los enlaces que puse del BdE, ya que de esta forma tendremos los artículos/leyes exactos para plantar cara.

De todas formas si todo al final se queda en un susto, no creo que nos pongan mucho cuello de botella en la digitalización de 12plata.


----------



## perogrullo (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por explicarlo con tus palabras.
> 
> Un comentario sobre tu último añadido. En efecto, actualmente aún no tenemos inflación importante y el valor del metal aumenta. La razón es que se espera inflación en el futuro y por ello hay presión en el mercado de futuros. El pecio del metal anticipa la inflación.
> 
> Podría ocurrir también, y sería el peor escenario para las monedas de 12 euros, que la economía arrancase con fuerza, provocando cierta inflación y haciendo que el "valor refugio" de la plata colapsase. Es un escenario al que no doy más de un 1% de probabilidades. Se perdería sólo la inflación. Sin embargo los compradores de bullion internacional podrían perder fácilmente un 50% de su inversión.



Gracias Monster, solamente lo he intentado. Tus aportaciones son muy interesantes, así que que no te quemes mucho con discusiones eternas



laroelcántabro dijo:


> Y en cuanto al facial:
> 
> Es decir, que si la plata baja tenemos que ir a la FNMT a que nos aumenten el facial de las monedas. Supongo que borrarán donde pone 12E para imprimir 13, 14 o lo que fuere menester,¿no?



Si la plata baja, es posible que aumente el valor del facial, pero no el precio. Te seguirán costando 12 euros (ahora 20 euros), pero esos mismos 12 euros te servirán para comprar más cosas en comparación.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Creo que lo que te pretende hacer entender Monster (y en lo que estoy de acuerdo), es que en situaciones de desconfianza se puede dar:
> 
> 1º El metal sube -> Tus ahorros (o esfuerzo para obtener bienes/servicios), se mantiene, mientras los monopolys se ahogan.
> 
> ...



Si Monster pretendía decir otra cosa que lo que realmente dijo, ningún problema: que venga él mismo y nos lo aclare, corrija lo que quiera o que es tal o cual interpretación la que debe darse a sus palabras, si quiere, mucho mejor que las interpretaciones ajenas.

Y ya me doy por vencido Monster. Es mejor dar por finalizada la controversia. Has ganado. Pero no por convencimiento, sino por extenuación y aburrimiento. Pero eso sí, ya que el valor de la plata ha subido me presentaré en la FNMT con mis moneducas y les diré que ha dicho Monster que en ese caso hay que bajar el facial de las monedas, así pues que cojan el troquel y a trabajar: donde pone 12 que lo borren y pongan 10 o lo que corresponda. Joder....


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

tag: el ataque de los pomperos plateados :XX:


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Si Monster pretendía decir otra cosa que lo que realmente dijo, ningún problema: que venga él mismo y nos lo aclare, corrija lo que quiera o que es tal o cual interpretación la que debe darse a sus palabras, si quiere, mucho mejor que las interpretaciones ajenas.
> 
> Y ya me doy por vencido Monster. Es mejor dar por finalizada la controversia. Has ganado. Pero no por convencimiento, sino por extenuación y aburrimiento. Pero eso sí, ya que el valor de la plata ha subido me presentaré en la FNMT y les diré que ha dicho Monster que en ese caso hay que bajar el facial de las monedas, así pues que cojan el troquel y a trabajar: donde pone 12 que lo borren y pongan 10 o lo que corresponda. Joder....



Hay otro escenario, y es que haya personas que cojan las monedas, les recorten unas 0,2 mm de canto, y las vuelvan a alisar y las descambien por otras...


----------



## uojoo (4 Ene 2011)

Bubbler lo tuyo ya es surrealista el BdE a día de hoy regalando plata y tu sigues diciendo gilipolleces non stop


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Ene 2011)

En este preciso momento la plata de una moneda de 12 euros vale exactamente 12 euros.

22,47 euros / oz.

04-01-2011; 14:55 GMT


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Hay otro escenario, y es que haya personas que cojan las monedas, les recorten unas 0,2 mm de canto, y las vuelvan a alisar y las descambien por otras...



Mira Bubbler casi todo lo que dices últimamente, como en tu anterior etapa en burbuja, son tonterías que lo único que buscan en putear al personal, confundir a la gente y flamear el hilo.

Por si alguien tiene dudas de la estupidez tan grande propuesta por nuestro forero aspirante a timador-estafador, estás son las ganancias brutas de tal operacion:

Superficie= pi*r^2

Sin pulir cantos:
A= 3,141592*(33/2)^2
Superficie de la moneda es: 855.30 mm2

Puliendo los cantos:
33-0,4= 32,6 mm
A= 3,141592*(32,6/2)^2
Superficie de la moneda pulida es: 834.69 mm2 

Cálculo de ganancias:
834,69 mm2 x 16,65 g. de plata/855.3 mm2 = 16.25 g = 0,4 gramos de plata por moneda

Dicho de otro modo se "arranca" el 2,4% de la plata de cada moneda

por cada 100 "euros invertidos" haciendo el gitaneo que propone nuestro forero aspirante a estafador sacas 2,4 euros.

Ahora se tiene que restar de ese bruto lo que te cueste pulirlas en tiempo, materiales y maquinaria, lo que te cuesta fundir y procesar esa plata para convertirla en granalla y lo que te cuesta encontrar un comprador que te pague por esa plata.

Luego tienes que ir al BDE a descambiarlas y rezar porque el funcionario de turno no se de cuenta de que "hay algo raro".
*
En resumen, por 10.000 Euros invertidos por nuestro clarividente y aspirante a estafador forero Bubbler se comete una estafa de 240 Euros brutos.* Menuda fortuna !!!!

Por favor aporte algo de interes o deje de intoxicar


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Bubbler lo tuyo ya es surrealista el BdE a día de hoy regalando plata y *tu sigues diciendo gilipolleces* non stop



Simplemente lo veo de forma objetiva, intento no perder la mirada crítica, y también las cualidades.

uojoo ¿puedes indicar lo resaltado en negrita? ¿puedes poner un link con tu valor aportado al foro?

Si es para decir lo mismo, ya vale, si ya lo sabe todo el foro, ¿a qué viene expresarse de malas maneras? lo único que has conseguido ha sido desacreditarte.


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira Bubbler casi todo lo que dices últimamente, *como en tu anterior etapa en burbuja*, son tonterías que lo único que buscan en putear al personal, confundir a la gente y flamear el hilo.
> 
> Por si alguien tiene dudas de la estupidez tan grande propuesta por nuestro forero aspirante a timador-estafador, estás son las ganancias brutas de tal operacion:
> 
> ...



Aclara lo resaltado en negrita.

Por otro lado, gracias por el trabajo garrapatez, esto era lo que quería, una respuesta coherente (dejando de lado las descalificaciones) y fundamentada... Parecería estar muy claro, pero...

En 2:17

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG8z9KdpOFA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> aclara lo resaltado en negrita.
> 
> Por otro lado, gracias por el trabajo garrapatez, esto era lo que quería, una respuesta coherente (dejando de lado las descalificaciones) y fundamentada... Parecería estar muy claro, pero...



por qué no te callas?????


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> por qué no te callas?????



Porque necesito saber


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira Bubbler casi todo lo que dices últimamente, como en tu anterior etapa en burbuja, son tonterías que lo único que buscan en putear al personal, confundir a la gente y flamear el hilo.
> 
> Por si alguien tiene dudas de la estupidez tan grande propuesta por nuestro forero aspirante a timador-estafador, estás son las ganancias brutas de tal operacion:
> 
> ...



A ver la próxima imbecilidad de los trollacos :vomito:


----------



## uojoo (4 Ene 2011)

Bubbler no pretendía ofenderte pero es que y te pido perdón por el tono pero es que creo que la gente ya esta un poco cansada de dar vueltas a lo mismo una y otra vez los karlillos a dia de hoy estan en condición de win-win lo mires por donde lo mires echale un ojo al gráfico de garrapatez y creo que poco hay mas que decir

En cuanto a mis aportaciones al foro son nulas pero es que en muchas situaciones de esta vida es mejor tener la boca cerrada y parecer idiota que abrirla y confirmarlo , en cuanto a desacreditarme pror el tono puede ser pero tu te desacreditas constantemente por el contenido y solo haces que reafirmar que tienes algún tipo de interés oculto en desinformar al personal y desvirtuar este hilo que trata sobre la compra de monedas de 12 € en el banco de España ( no hace falta ir mas lejos que 3 post y ver tu ingenioso plan de gitanear plata ... esperamos ansiosos la siguiente maldad acerca de los karlillos )


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Bubbler no pretendía ofenderte pero es que y te pido perdón por el tono pero es que creo que la gente ya esta un poco cansada de dar vueltas a lo mismo una y otra vez los karlillos a dia de hoy estan en condición de win-win lo mires por donde lo mires echale un ojo al gráfico de garrapatez y creo que poco hay mas que decir
> 
> En cuanto a mis aportaciones al foro son nulas pero es que en muchas situaciones de esta vida es mejor tener la boca cerrada y parecer idiota que abrirla y confirmarlo , en cuanto a desacreditarme pror el tono puede ser pero tu te desacreditas constantemente por el contenido y solo haces que reafirmar que tienes algún tipo de interés oculto en desinformar al personal y desvirtuar este hilo que trata sobre la compra de monedas de 12 € en el banco de España ( no hace falta ir mas lejos que 3 post y ver tu ingenioso plan de gitanear plata ... esperamos ansiosos la siguiente maldad acerca de los karlillos )



uojoo, aquí estamos para obtener la sabiduría. No pretendo desinformar, ya que he aportado links a documentos oficiales, y también he defendido los karlillos como el seguro 4x4, todo eso es OK.

Ahora bien, no pasa nada por exponer escenarios hipotéticos, y hacer pensar a las personas que no lo tienen tan claro, o no tienen tanto conocimiento; además, los escenarios propuestos poseen contestaciones de los foreros útiles, eso es sabiduría, y eso no tiene precio.

Saludos.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues ya que sabes lo de la ley que deroga, deberías saber lo del carácter retroactivo negativo, está prohibido para las leyes(C.E.), como aquí se indica para las monedas anteriores a 2004; si una nueva ley, quisiera limitar o eliminar derechos, lo hará afectando a las monedas posteriores, no con las anteriores.
> 
> El 33 (creo) de la C.E. es el que da la protección de los bienes y derechos,.. salvo que se trate de una expropiación,... y su correspondiente indemnización.
> 
> Las leyes no se pueden sacar del bolsillo y menos contra la constitución,... trae consecuencias de nulidad, y ocasionalmente de golpes de estado...militares, claro.



Si lees mis mensajes verás que en uno de ellos ya advertí yo mismo sobre lo problemático que sería darles a ciertas leyes -limitativas de derechos etc- carácter retroactivo. Creo que es el art 9.3
En cuanto a que las leyes contrarias a la Constitución traen consecuencia de nulidad, te diré que no siempre, y desde luego no automáticamente. Primero hay que impugnarlas ante el Tribunal Constitucional, para lo que hay una legitimación muy restrictiva. Vamos, que ni tú ni yo estamos legitimados para llevar una ley ante el TC. Por otro lado, muchas leyes que podrían ser inconstitucionales quedan sin recurrir por muy variadas razones que aquí no viene al caso exponer. También muchas leyes clarísimamente inconstitucionales y que han sido recurridas han obtenido el placet del Constitucional: es sabido que éste es un tribunal político.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como dicen los expertos y analistos, la decisión de comprar o vender es del especulador, yo emito una opinión especulativa, que se puede materializar o no, o todo lo contrario.
> 
> No asumo responsabilidades por lo dicho, más allá de la de estar equivocado.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, el hilo ya es casi un lodazal, al menos nos sirve para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> No se preocupe, el hilo ya es casi un lodazal, al menos nos sirve para echarnos unas risas.



Y que lo digas...

Reivindico tag "ataque multinick a lomos de un eagle"

Mientras tanto a ver cómo va la cosa:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> Monsterspeculator;3710178]
> 
> ¿No lo ves? Esto ya es surrealista. Lo vuelvo a poner pues:
> 
> ...




Ya te he dicho que no ensuciases este hilo y abrieses uno nuevo. Lo he hecho yo, y aquí tienes mi respuesta explicándote porque no sabes leer (siendo indulgente), y porque confundes valor y precio:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html#post3712084



Sugiero a Garrapatez que cierre este hilo y abra uno nuevo y pongamos al principio toda la información relevante. También la pondré en el hilo del principal que recuerdo está aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html

(voy a reflotarlo  )



Una solución. Para los nuevos, para leer mejor el hilo poned en ignore a los siguientes trollacos:

bubbler
platon
laroelcántabro

(id añadiendo a la lista)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> No se preocupe, el hilo ya es casi un lodazal, al menos nos sirve para echarnos unas risas.



Lo bueno es que la mierda atrae a las moscas y están quemando todos los multinicks. Cada vez van a ser más pomperos....:XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (4 Ene 2011)

"Alargando la jornada de trabajo 5 minutos al día sobre su duración normal, se ganan dos días y medio de producción al cabo del año."17 Una hora de más todos los días, conseguida a fuerza de hurtar un pedacito de tiempo aquí y allá, convierte los 12 meses del año en 13."l8
Las crisis que vienen a interrumpir la producción y que sólo permiten trabajar algunos días de la semana, no merman, naturalmente, la codicia de alargar la jornada de trabajo. Cuantos menos negocios se hagan, mayor ha de ser la ganancia obtenida por los negocios hechos. Cuanto menos tiempo se trabaje, más tiempo de trabajo excedente hay que arrancar. Oigamos, por ejemplo, cómo se expresan los inspectores de fábrica en sus informes acerca del período de crisis de 1857 a 1858:
"Parecerá un contrasentido que se den casos de trabajo prolongado abusivamente en momentos en que el comercio marcha tan mal, pero es precisamente el mal estado de los negocios lo que incita a gentes sin escrúpulos a cometer abusos; de este modo, se aseguran una ganancia extraordinaria..." "A la par que en mí distrito –dice Leonhard Horner– han sido definitivamente abandonadas 122 fábricas, hallándose cerradas 143 y el resto condenadas a trabajar sólo una parte de la semana, continúa desarrollándose el trabajo abusivo por encima de la jornada legal."19 "A pesar –dice Mr. Howell– de que en la mayoría de las fábricas la crisis sólo permite trabajar la mitad del tiempo, sigo recibiendo el mismo número de quejas acerca de los abusos que se cometen, mermando el tiempo legalmente tasado a los obreros para sus comidas y descansos, con objeto de escamotearles (to snatche) media hora o tres cuartos de hora al cabo del día."20
Y con el mismo fenómeno volvemos a encontrarnos, aunque en escala más reducida, durante la espantosa crisis algodonera de 1861 a 1865.21


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Una solución. Para los nuevos, para leer mejor el hilo poned en ignore a los siguientes trollacos:
> 
> bubbler
> *platon*
> ...



Solo por alusiones

Es lamentable que se digne siquiera a nombrarme. Muy propio de usted, me da pena, al igual que a medio foro. Siga revendiendo bajo esos ideales de caudillo libertador del pueblo, y con las plusvalías comprese un amigo y deje de querer llamar la atención, lo suyo es únicamente narcisismo.

Saludos a las personas.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo bueno es que la mierda atrae a las moscas y están quemando todos los multinicks. Cada vez van a ser más pomperos....:XX:



O sea, que vosotros sois la mierda y nosotros, los supuestos trollacos somos las moscas. Buen resbalón. En fin, ya caes entre lo jocoso y lo grotesco. Luego dirá que no ha dicho eso, que no sé leer,que no ensucie el hilo y bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

laroelcántabro dijo:


> O sea, que vosotros sois la mierda y nosotros, los supuestos trollacos somos las moscas. Buen resbalón. En fin, ya caes entre lo jocoso y lo grotesco. Luego dirá que no ha dicho eso, que no sé leer,que no ensucie el hilo y bla, bla, bla.




Interesante la distinción entre "nosotros" y "vosotros"...¿Quienes sois "vosotros"?

La mierda es la manipulación que traéis. Pero que cada cual entienda lo que más le guste...

Te recuerdo que tienes el otro hilo donde te he explicado tus limitaciones lectoras:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-hilo-para-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html

Espero que respondas allí o habrás demostrado que lo único que te interesa es guarrear este hilo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Solo por alusiones
> 
> Es lamentable que se digne siquiera a nombrarme. Muy propio de usted, me da pena, al igual que a medio foro. Siga revendiendo bajo esos ideales de caudillo libertador del pueblo, y con las plusvalías comprese un amigo y deje de querer llamar la atención, lo suyo es únicamente narcisismo.
> 
> Saludos a las personas.



Curioso que me salga con lo de "revender"....¿Se le acaban los argumentos?

Creo que, a diferencia de sus multinicks, hace muchos meses que no pongo en venta nada, aparte de una orden para tantear en el hilo de BID-ASK.


Y sí, insisto, el hilo se lee mejor sin sus posts. Gracias por demostrarlo una vez más.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que no ensuciases este hilo y abrieses uno nuevo. Lo he hecho yo, y aquí tienes mi respuesta explicándote porque no sabes leer (siendo indulgente), y porque confundes valor y precio:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html#post3712084
> 
> ...



La verdad es que lamentablemente no creo que sirva para mucho, volverán a contaminar el nuevo o cualquier otro hilo que se abra. 

Necesitan colocar los Eagles y Filarmónicas a algún despistado y reconvertir esas plusvalías a Karlillos. Para ello es fundamental crear dudas en la gente indecisa.

Lo que les jode es que los karlillos son posiblemente la opción más económica que hay ahora mismo en todo el mundo para comprar plata en moneda y eso les está jodiendo el negocio a más de uno que ha comprado eagles en grandes cantidades y que le está costando un huevo colocar a los pardillos.

Lo que da un poco de pena es que quieran joder este hilo cuando nadie ha ido a decirles nada en los distintos hilos para compra-venta en los que tranquilamente pueden vender sus eagles sin que nadie les esté todo el día dando el coñazo diciendo que son unos careros o que los karlillos son mejores, etc...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que da un poco de pena es que quieran joder este hilo cuando nadie ha ido a decirles nada en los distintos hilos para compra-venta en los que tranquilamente pueden vender sus eagles sin que nadie les esté todo el día dando el coñazo diciendo que son unos careros o que los karlillos son mejores, etc...



Bueno, la cosa está cambiando 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si compras 75 monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE tienes la misma plata y además por debajo del spot de la plata, y con el seguro añadido del valor facial (las puedes devolver por el mismo precio que las compraste).
> 
> Si vas al BdE en Plaza Cataluña te puedes llevar hasta 83.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## bubbler (4 Ene 2011)

Creo que lo mejor será no comprar karlillos en Bid-Ask, no sea que me vendan un carlillo que peso menos de 18g, y tenga los bordes completamente roídos.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

De verdad que intentaré refrenarme y que este sea mi último mensaje en el hilo. Pero antes decidme: ¿qué es un troll? Seguramente me contestaréis que es alguien que entra en un foro con la finalidad de buscar pendencia y reventarlo. 
Entonces pregunto: ¿disentir de la opinión digamos generalizada le convierte a uno en un troll? ¿Diferir en cualquier asunto con el gran sa*****te del templo de la especulación le convierte a uno en un troll?
¡Ah!, y no tengo eagles ni nada parecido. Os estáis confundiendo de medio a medio. Os lo aseguro.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

En fin no sé por qué en lugar de la palabra sa*****te salen unas estrellas.


----------



## laroelcántabro (4 Ene 2011)

Corcho: s a c e r d o t e


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y sí, insisto, el hilo se lee mejor sin sus posts. Gracias por demostrarlo una vez más.



A usted lo que le molesta es que alguien piense diferente a usted, eso lo dice todo.

Pena no poder librarme de tener que leerle a todas horas, no para de meter la zarpa con sus post antológicos. ¿Hay alguna opción para poder obviar tus posts?

Solo decirle que yo nunca dije que los karlillos fuesen malos, esa es su argumento de mártir. Si tan buenos son quedeselos usted todos, Mesias, que yo ya he cargado lo mío por las razones que en su día argumenté. Sin embargo, nadie en este foro con todo lo que critica al bullion internacional ha cambiado un águila por dos karlillos como yo propuse cuando el cambio era todavía justo, ahí callasteis todos como putas :fiufiu: y seguiis queriendo hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino...pos muy bien!!!

A mi no me parece mal que usted haga con su dinero lo que quiera, ya se lo he dicho, no vivo de esto. A otros sin embargo parece irles la vida y el bolsillo en ello por muy libertadores que dicen ser. Si tanto quiere libertad, empiece por respetar la de expresión.

Lo dicho, que estaba muy agustito calladito, que yo no lo nombro ni para bien ni para mal, y si hace el favor usted a mi tampoco me ponga en una lista de supuestos trolls. Nada más gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Creo que lo mejor será no comprar karlillos en Bid-Ask, no sea que me vendan un carlillo que peso menos de 18g, y tenga los bordes completamente roídos.



Tiene un hilo para estos comentarios:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-hilo-para-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html

Este hilo trata de "comprar monedas de plata en el BdE". Le acabo de abrir un hilo en especial para usted, no se prive de postear allí todas sus pegas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-hilo-para-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html

Hombre, hay que ser un poco tonto para que te vendan un karlillo con los bordes roidos. Sólo hace falta llevar otro karlillo de muestra y superponer para verificar que el diametro coincide. 

Por cierto, que las filarmónicas también tienen el borde liso  

¿Será por eso que se pagan algo menos?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> A usted lo que le molesta es que alguien piense diferente a usted, eso lo dice todo.



Que va! No ve que hasta les abro un hilo para que posteen todas las pegas juntas!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-hilo-para-los-trollacos-manipuladores.html




Platón dijo:


> Pena no poder librarme de tener que leerle a todas horas, no para de meter la zarpa con sus post antológicos. ¿Hay alguna opción para poder obviar tus posts?



Póngame en su "ignore list".



Platón dijo:


> A mi no me parece mal que usted haga con su dinero lo que quiera, ya se lo he dicho, no vivo de esto. A otros sin embargo parece irles la vida y el bolsillo en ello por muy libertadores que dicen ser. Si tanto quiere libertad, empiece por respetar la de expresión.
> 
> Lo dicho, que estaba muy agustito calladito, que yo no lo nombro ni para bien ni para mal, y si hace el favor usted a mi tampoco me ponga en una lista de supuestos trolls. Nada más gracias.




Visto lo subrayado, se le ve coherente...


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No entiendo ese canje äguilax2 karlillos; ¿ Ud Da o Toma Karlillos).
> Hay mercado con ese canje?



No, fue una propuesta que hice hace semanas a los que decían que el bullion estaría muerto durante años en este país (a causa de los karlillos asesinos, la primera generación de 12 (bueno no se si consideramos las 2000 pesetas, puestos a decir chorradas) y la segunda y renovada generación, los de 20). Bueno, pues como es lógico nadie tuvo la poca cabeza de cambiar una eagle (o panda) por 2 karlillos, y ahora menos claro. Ayer mismo creo que el sr Ulisses cambiaba en un tono un tanto jocoso y medio en broma unas 25 águilas encapsuladas por 60 karlillos, a 28,80 unidad. Para estar muertos se cotizan bien, serán como el Cid, que ganan batallas después de muertos


PD: Sr Monster, yo no le digo lo que tiene o no que decir faltaría más, o lo que puede decir, siempre que eso no interfiera con mi derecho al honor. No me difame gratuitamente. Solo eso, no es tanto. Dejelo estar anda, de veras, es usted muy amable considerando mis aportaciones, pero dejelo estar. Será más feliz.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No, fue una propuesta que hice hace semanas a los que decían que el bullion estaría muerto durante años en este país (a causa de los karlillos asesinos, la primera generación de 12 (bueno no se si consideramos las 2000 pesetas, puestos a decir chorradas) y la segunda y renovada generación, los de 20). Bueno, pues como es lógico nadie tuvo la poca cabeza de cambiar una eagle (o panda) por 2 karlillos, y ahora menos claro. Ayer mismo creo que el sr Ulisses cambiaba en un tono un tanto jocoso y medio en broma unas 25 águilas encapsuladas por 60 karlillos, a 28,80 unidad. Para estar muertos se cotizan bien, serán como el Cid, que ganan batallas después de muertos
> 
> 
> PD: Sr Monster, yo no le digo lo que tiene o no que decir faltaría más, o lo que puede decir, siempre que eso no interfiera con mi derecho al honor. No me difame gratuitamente. Solo eso, no es tanto. Dejelo estar anda, de veras, es usted muy amable considerando mis aportaciones, pero dejelo estar. Será más feliz.



Yo soy más de Maples, ¿le gustan las hojitas canadienses?


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo soy más de Maples, ¿le gustan las hojitas canadienses?



Buen intento... No gracias, de hojas paso, pero gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

Joder en una tarde la orda atacando al completo.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Creo que lo mejor será no comprar karlillos en Bid-Ask, no sea que me vendan un carlillo que peso menos de 18g, y tenga los bordes completamente roídos.



Ahora entiendo su comentario anterior, todo era una maquiavélica jugada para crear todavía más dudas en la gente, ya se ha vuelto a retratar usted como el burdo manipulador que es. 

Hasta ahora aguantaba lo que escribia Vd. con cierto espíritu crítico, a partir de ahora no tengo ninguna duda de que es usted un jodido trollaco y simplemente despreciaré sus comentarios.

Por cierto ahora que se habla de comprar bullion plata internacional, eagles, pandas, filarmónicas, etc, cuiadito con comprar a estos que no les gustan los karlillos, hay por ahí montones de pandas de plata falsos circulando.

Más detalles en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uidado-con-los-pandas-falsos.html#post3703192


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tiene un hilo para estos comentarios:
> ...
> 
> Por cierto, que las filarmónicas también tienen el borde liso
> ...



Monster, no sé que opinas tú, pero me pregunto cuantas filarmónicas, eagles y pandas defectuosos, falsos o con menos peso habrán colocado estos que hablan de limar las monedas. Parece que son unos verdaderos expertos en el tema, ¿será por algo? :rolleye:

¿Habrá tiendas involucradas?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Monster, no sé que opinas tú, pero me pregunto cuantas filarmónicas, eagles y pandas defectuosos, falsos o con menos peso habrán colocado estos que hablan de limar las monedas. Parece que son unos verdaderos expertos en el tema, ¿será por algo? :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Habrá tiendas involucradas?



Cuidadín que esas acusaciones son graves, aunque yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Monster, no sé que opinas tú, pero me pregunto cuantas filarmónicas, eagles y pandas defectuosos, falsos o con menos peso habrán colocado estos que hablan de limar las monedas. Parece que son unos verdaderos expertos en el tema, ¿será por algo? :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Habrá tiendas involucradas?



Lo de "limar las monedas" lo dice porque tienen el canto liso...y alguna pega hay que sacar. Creo que la mía (que no sirven como papel higiénico) es más consistente. 

Parece, en efecto, que se han perdido las buenas costumbres de acuñar las monedas con canto estriado para evitar que se limen. También es cierto que es mucho más difícil hacerlo con las balanzas de precisión que todos tenemos. Eso era un problema en otra época. 

No creo, ni sé que nadie haya vendido en el foro monedas manipuladas. Pero lo que está claro es que se necesita referencias serias sobre el vendedor. Visto la forma en que actúan en este hilo, está claro que ni ellos ni sus multis pomperos vendedores ofrecen ninguna garantía.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Cuidadín que esas acusaciones son graves, aunque yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.



Creo que Garrapatez sólo hacía una pregunta. Vaya, como los que preguntan sobre el poder liberatorio...etc...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo soy más de Maples, ¿le gustan las hojitas canadienses?



Excelente opción los maples. Igual de reputados y con mucha menos tirada que los Eagles.


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

En fin, todo dicho ya en los últimos tres post marca de la casa
*hay que comprarle al amo que es el único que puede ofrecer garantías en el mundo mundial y sobre todo en este foro de pomperos malnacidos, 
*y a poder ser maples, mejor que otra cosa (excepto los karlillos), ya que llegarán a ser objeto de coleccionismos varios por su limitada tirada y su gran innovación año tras año. Se le ha olvidado decir los de los _four nines_, y ya un vaso de leche, un avemaría y pa cama todos.

Sin embargo, respeto profundamente sus preferencias (eso sí, a mi no me las imponga), si usted es feliz pensando así, en este mundo hay sitio para todos, de momento...


----------



## C.J. (4 Ene 2011)

Hoy estámos a tope ¿eh?.


----------



## Platón (4 Ene 2011)

es lo que tienen las fiestas y lo cansino de algunos, que hay que bajarlos de la parra. Yo no abrí la boca hasta que me incluyeron en "la lista". A lo mejor hay que abrir un hilo para mayor estigmatización de los trollacos...anda que a lo que hemos llegado

0% acritud


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Cuidadín que esas acusaciones son graves, aunque yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.



¿Acusaciones?, todavía estamos en los preliminares.

Quizá el forero Bubbler debería ilustrarnos sobre sus experiencias puliendo los cantos de las monedas, a juzgar por sus comentarios parece que habla con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿Acusaciones?, todavía estamos en los preliminares.
> 
> Quizá el forero Bubbler debería ilustrarnos sobre sus experiencias puliendo los cantos de las monedas, a juzgar por sus comentarios parece que habla con conocimiento de causa.




A mi eso de limar monedas de curso legal (con poder liberatorio) y vender bullion me suena de haberlo leido en alguna parte...



> Many Jews, *forbidden by the Statute to profit from usury took to 'clipping' the coinage: that is, clipping or filing the edges of gold and silver coins, putting it back into circulation and melting the clippings and filings into bullion. *
> This offence is condemned in Sepher Hassidin pp. 305-6 and is recorded as one of the reasons for the Expulsion by Rabbi Meir of Rothenburg, in his Responsa. (Also by the chroniclers Ibn Verga and Usque in their accounts of the Expulsion; and less sceptically, Isaac Abrabanel in his Yeshwoth Meshiho, p. 46.) Jews were punished more severely than Christians if clipped coins were found about their person.
> 
> Even Jewish historians admit that usury was their sole occupation at one time, but once that channel of livelihood had been forbidden, conditions worsened, dramatically and fatefully for Jews. Prosecutions increased until at last the King appointed a judicial commission to investigate.
> ...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> A mi eso de limar monedas de curso legal (con poder liberatorio) y vender bullion me suena de haberlo leido en alguna parte...



Si es que está to inventao...

Por cierto ¿qué pasaría con los karlillos si algún alquimista encontrara una forma barata de obtener plata? Creo que es un escenario que debemos tener en cuenta, nunca se sabe.


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

Muchacho, las monedas de colección de la FNMT, te las descambian en el banco de españa por su valor facial, es decir, si me compro una moneda de oro de facial 200€ por 610€, y luego me voy al BdE, me dan 200€, por lo que se pierden 410€. Sin embargo está garantizado que el facial responde el estado por medio del BdE, ya que cuando la FNMT te cobra 610€, 200€ los traspasan al BdE. ¿Lo entiendes? por eso ponen el valor facial, porque está justificado.


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

Pongo el artículo por lo que se garantiza el pago del facial de cualquier moneda de colección con valor facial en euros (se puede consultar en el boe de cada moneda):

Artículo 5. Acuñación y puesta en circulación.
Las referidas monedas se acuñarán por cuenta del
Estado en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real
Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España
a través de la aportación de los documentos representativos
de las monedas acuñadas.
*La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de
la Moneda procederá al pago del valor facial de estas
monedas, que será abonado al Tesoro*, y una vez adquiridas,
procederá a su comercialización mediante el proceso
que se indica a continuación.

Lo negrita y subrayado serían los 200€ de una moneda de oro que actualmente cuesta 610. Los restantes 410€ pues eso que se llevan.


----------



## skifi (5 Ene 2011)

Volviendo al hilo original, y para ir actualizando el listado...

Hoy he pasado por el BdE de Toledo, que me pillaba a mano, y hay stock de sobra. En el mostrador había cajas de años variados (2004, 2005, 2006, etc...) aparentemente llenas, así que imagino que en la caja fuerte habrá incluso más. Yo, por variar un poco, he cogido Quijotes y Letizias esta vez.

Por cierto, para los que lo preguntan, te piden el DNI.


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ene 2011)

hoy en donostia tenían... pero a las 9.15 sólo me he podido llevar 80 (y no 83)... las demás estaban reservadas.
por lo visto quedar, quedan... pero es la primera vez que no puedo llevarme 83


----------



## Germain (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Muchacho, las monedas de colección de la FNMT, te las descambian en el banco de españa por su valor facial, es decir, si me compro una moneda de oro de facial 200€ por 610€, y luego me voy al BdE, me dan 200€, por lo que se pierden 410€. Sin embargo está garantizado que el facial responde el estado por medio del BdE, ya que cuando la FNMT te cobra 610€, 200€ los traspasan al BdE. ¿Lo entiendes? por eso ponen el valor facial, porque está justificado.



Ya, ¿pero tienes que hacer una instancia y esperar respuesta?


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Ya, ¿pero tienes que hacer una instancia y esperar respuesta?



A día de hoy las operativas se realizan con normalidad, en un futuro ya veremos...

Si vas con una, lo más coherente sería que lo hicieran en el acto; si vas con 3000 monedas... Poder pueden hacerte pasar por la solicitud burocrática (3 meses en respuesta para este tipo de peticiones), y en caso de no recibir respuesta es una denegación.

Por eso indico que podrían realizarlos un cuello de botella en conversión plata-monopoly...

No es raro, a día de hoy tienes que avisar con algunos días a tu banco para retirar ciertas cantidades, aunque sea algo informal y tal...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Si vas con una, lo más coherente sería que lo hicieran en el acto; si vas con 3000 monedas... *Poder pueden hacerte pasar por la solicitud burocrática* (3 meses en respuesta para este tipo de peticiones), y en caso de no recibir respuesta es una denegación.



¿En qué te basas para decir semejante memez? *Desinformas *cada vez que escribes.

Los bancos, a diferencia de los particulares, *están obligados por ley a aceptar cualquier cantidad de monedas de curso legal,* sean de plata o de chocolate.

No existe ningún procedimiento burocrático para solicitar la aceptación de monedas de curso legal, porque no hay nada que solicitar.


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir semejante memez, payaso? Desinformas cada vez que escribes.
> 
> Los bancos, a diferencia de los particulares, *están obligados por ley a aceptar cualquier cantidad de monedas de curso legal,* sean de plata o de chocolate.
> 
> No existe ningún procedimiento burocrático para solicitar la aceptación de monedas de curso legal, porque no hay nada que solicitar.



Cierto lo último que resalta, y no lo he contradecido... simplemente que no han dado un periodo estipulado, dicho de otro modo aquí y ahora.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Cierto lo último que resalta, y no lo he contradecido... simplemente que no han dado un periodo estipulado



El periodo estipulado en todas las transacciones al contado, es decir, en el acto.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Cierto lo último que resalta, y no lo he contradecido... simplemente que no han dado un periodo estipulado, dicho de otro modo aquí y ahora.



La flamante ministra de sanidad usa ese término y el de conyu*gue * sin ruborizarse ni un ápice.

Además de limar monedas y desinformar....te podemos dar un ministerio en burbuja.info.


Os pego el link de un pdf bastante bueno sobre la historia y la acuñación de monedas



*FABRICACIÓN DE LA MONEDA A TRAVÉS DE LOS TIEMPOS*
Versión Octubre 2005
Revisada Agosto 2008
Por
Benjamín Muñiz García​
*http://bencoins.com/fabricacion-monedas.pdf​*


----------



## NetiZen (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Cierto lo último que resalta, y no lo he *contradecido*... simplemente que no han dado un periodo estipulado, dicho de otro modo aquí y ahora.



¿Por qué perdéis el tiempo discutiendo con alguien que no sabe ni hablar?


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Ene 2011)

"A veces, cuando sorprendemos a obreros trabajando durante las horas de comida o a horas ilegales, se alega que no quieren abandonar la fábrica en modo alguno y que hay que apelar a la fuerza para obligarlos a interrumpir su trabajo (limpieza de las máquinas, etc.), sobre todo los sábados por la tarde. Pero el hecho de que los obreros sigan en la fábrica después de parar las máquinas se debe sencillamente a que durante las horas legales de trabajo, desde las 6 de la mañana a las 6 de la tarde, no se les deja ni un momento libre para ejecutar esas faenas."22
"Para muchos fabricantes, esa ganancia extraordinaria que puede obtenerse alargando el trabajo por encima de la jornada legal es una tentación irresistible. Especulan sobre la probabilidad de que no serán descubiertos y se hacen cuenta de que, aunque los descubran, la insignificancia de las multas y de las costas judiciales les dejará todavía un saldo ganancioso"23 "Allí donde el tiempo abusivo se consigue por medio de la multiplicación de pequeños hurtos (a multiplication of small thejts) al cabo del día, los inspectores tropiezan con dificultades de prueba casi ínsuperables".24 Estos "pequeños hurtos" inferidos por el capital al tiempo de que el obrero dispone para comer y descansar son calificados también por los inspectores de fábrica como "petty pilferings of minutes", raterías de minutos25 "snatching a few minutes", escamoteo de unos cuantos mínutos,26 o, para emplear el lenguaje técnico de los obreros, nibbling and cribbling at meal times [pellizcar y mordisquear las horas de las comidas].27


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ojito espabilado que todos podemos jugar a tocar las pelotas.




No sabía que _"contradecido"_ se pronuncia _"contradicho"_...


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Ene 2011)

Como se ve, en este ambiente, la creación de plusvalía por el trabajo excedente no guarda ningún secreto. "Autoríceme usted –me dijo un fabricante muy respetable– para hacer trabajar a mis obreros 10 minutos diarios de más, y me meterá usted en el bolsillo 1,000 libras esterlinas al cabo del año."28 "Los átomos del tiempo son los elementos creadores de la ganancia"29
Nada más característico en este respecto que el nombre de "full timers" que se da a los obreros que trabajan todo el tiempo, reservando el de "half timers" para los niños menores de 13 años, a los que la ley sólo autoriza para trabajar durante 6 horas.30 Aquí, el obrero no es más que tiempo de trabajo personificado. Todas las diferencias, todos los matices individuales se borran en la diferencia capital de "obreros de tiempo completo" y "obreros de medio tiempo"

3. Ramas industriales inglesas sin límite legal de explotación
Hasta aquí, hemos observado el instinto de prolongación de la jornada, el hambre insaciable de trabajo excedente, en un terreno en que los abusos desmedidos, no sobrepujados, como dice un economista burgués de Inglaterra, por las crueldades de los españoles contra los indios en América,31 obligaron por fin a atar el capital a las cadenas de la ley. Volvamos ahora la vista a algunas ramas de la producción en que el estrujamiento de la fuerza de trabajo del obrero se halla aún, o se hallaba hasta hace poco, libre de toda traba.


----------



## kalemania (5 Ene 2011)

Por centrarnos en el debate...¿alguna novedad?


Garrapatez dijo:


> Penúltimo día del año.
> 
> *Alicante.*
> Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) *OK*
> ...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En un hilo de foro ni contradecido ni contradicho se pronuncian en todo caso se escriben.



Afirmaste que quien lo escribe no habla mal, por tanto debería pronuciar bien loque mal escribe, lo cual es ilógico.



gamusino30 dijo:


> No creo que haga falta recordar que este es un foro de información/"debate" sobre las monedas de 12 euros de plata no un puto foro de filología hispánica.



La filología es esencial para detectar paletos, y en este caso el paleto y el desinformador coinciden en la misma figura.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Ene 2011)

"Presidiendo una asamblea, celebrada en el salón municipal de fiestas de Nottingham el 14 de enero de 1860, Mr. Broughton, un County Magistrate (50), declaró que en el sector de la población urbana que vivía de la fabricación de encajes reinaba un grado de tortura y miseria desconocidos en el resto del mundo civilizado... A las 2, a las 3, a las 4 de las mañana, se sacan a la fuerza de sus sucias camas a niños de 9 a 10 años, y se les obliga a trabajar para ganarse un mísero sustento hasta las 10, las 11 y las 12 de la noche, mientras su musculatura desaparece, su figura se va haciendo más y más raquítica, los rasgos de su cara se embotan y todo su ser adquiere un pétreo torpor, que con sólo contemplarlo hace temblar. No nos extraña que Mr. Mallet y otros fabricantes interviniesen para protestar contra toda discusión... El sistema, tal como lo ha descrito el rev. Montagu Valpy, es un sistema de esclavitud desenfrenada en todos los sentidos, en el social, en el físico, en el moral y en el intelectual... ¿Qué pensar de una ciudad en la que se celebra una asamblea pública para pedir que la jornada de trabajo de los hombres se reduzca ¡a 18 horas al día!?... Nos hartamos de clamar contra los plantadores de Virginia y de las Carolinas. Pero, ¿es que sus mercados de negros, aun con todos los horrores del látigo y del tráfico en carne de hombres, son más abominables que esta lenta carnicería humana que se ha montado aquí para fabricar velos y cuellos de encaje en provecho del capitalista?"32


----------



## adoquin (5 Ene 2011)

En Toledo todavía quedan del 2009 y años anteriores, límite: 1000 euros, piden número de dni pero no lo verifican con el físico, según el cajero quedan bastante.


----------



## hortera (5 Ene 2011)

no soporto a la gente que en los debates se va a los ataques personales, aqui la entrada es libre y todo elmundo opina, los guapos y los feos, los listos y los tontos, si no te gusta lo que dice alguien lo rebates o pasas de el/ella.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> no soporto a la gente que en los debates se va a los ataques personales, aqui la entrada es libre y todo elmundo opina, los guapos y los feos, los listos y los tontos, si no te gusta lo que dice alguien lo rebates o pasas de el/ella.



Otro pompero multinick. Se te ha gastado el anterior, cuentista?


----------



## Ulisses (5 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No es del todo cierto, afirme que el paleto escribe mal, desconozco como habla, igual su lengua materna es la francesa.
> 
> Lo que no me parece normal es que se le ataque por su mal uso de la lengua en lugar de por trollear o se le rebatan sus argumentos.



Tienes la piel muy fina para este foro. 

999 fitness, para ser más exactos.


Hay un viejo proverbio portugués que dice: "O que vai á guerra... dá i leva"


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Ene 2011)

Actualizo la lista que ya llevaba varios días sin actualizar.

*Alicante.*
Stock (3-dic-10 Surfer) *OK*
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Stock(3-dic-10 fepperre); Stock(13-dic-10 uojoo & ryo); Stock(23-dic-10 perogrullo); Stock(28-dic-10 ryo & mc toni); Stock(30-dic-10 baraja) Stock (03-01-11 guanma) *OK* :fiufiu:
*Bilbao.*
Stock (30-nov-10 Foreskin); Stock (2-dic-10 PuntodeControl); (7-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock (23-dic-10 PuntodeControl); Stock parcial (29-dic-10 PuntodeControl) :rolleye:
*Ceuta.*
Stock(25-dic-10 Forero anónimo) *OK*
*A Coruña.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Platón) Stock (29-dic-10 Paspán) *OK*
*Las Palmas.*
Stock (22-dic-10 forero anónimo) *OK*
*Logroño.*
Stock parcial (14-dic-10 bluebeetle); Stock (03-01-11 JAD) *OK*
*Madrid.*
Agotadas (20-nov-10 varios foreros) :abajo:
*Málaga.*
Agotadas (23-dic-10 Saltim); Stock (30-dic-10 Saltim) *OK*
*Melilla.*
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Stock (14-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (20-dic-10 forero anónimo); Stock (24-dic-10 Baraja) *OK*
*Oviedo.*
Stock (7-dic-10 Car68); Stock (24-dic-10 Car68); Stock (29-dic-10 Drinito); Stock (30-dic-10 averapaz) *OK*
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Agotadas (7-dic-10 forero anónimo);:abajo:
*Pamplona.*
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*
Stock (1-12-10 Juan35); Stock(3-dic-10 -H-); Stock(23-dic-10 kaxkamel); Stock (05-01-11 kaxkamel) *OK*
*Santander.*
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Stock (2-12-10 AHOREITOR); Stock (7-dic-10 perlenbacher); Stock (27-dic-10 perlenbacher) *OK*
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*
Stock (14-dic-10 ako); Stock (21-dic-10 inver); Stock (23-dic-10 inver); Stock (05-01-11 skifi &n adoquin) *OK* :fiufiu:
*Valencia.*
Stock (2-12-10 JohnSilver); Stock (3-12-10 Merche400); Stock (7-dic-10 Davitín & Baraja & Aferro); Stock (9-dic-10 Germain); Stock (13-dic-10 Davitín); Stock (15-dic-10 RNSX); Stock (23-dic-10 Ranger); Stock (24-dic-10 Germain); ; Stock (30-dic-10 RNSX); Stock (31-12-10 vize) *OK*
*Valladolid.*
Stock (21-12-10 laroelcántabro); Stock (30-12-10 muchomiedo); Stock (31-12-10 kaxkamel) *OK*
*Zaragoza.*
Stock (3-12-10 Overlord); Stock (29-12-10 JoTaladro) *OK* :fiufiu:

Nota: Si alguien no quiere que aparezca su nick en el reporte que lo diga o me envíe un mp.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No creo ser el único. A todos nos gusta el barro.
> 
> Pero tenéis que reconocer que aunque bubbler sea un desinformador es el único valiente.
> 
> ...




Me has ablandado el corazón. Sobre todo con esa cita contra la usura digna de la exposición de motivos de la ley Azcárate. :Aplauso:

De acuerdo. Te las dejo por dos karlillos (ristras nuevas de diez sin desperfectos ni limaduras) pero tienes que hacerte cargo de la intendencia, los gastos y desplazarte tú. Antes del domingo en Madrid. 

Y se lo estoy poniendo a huevo al que puede ofrecerte lo mismo en Barcelona, puesto que, si he entendido bien, tienes previsto cambiar allí tus karlillos.


----------



## merche400 (5 Ene 2011)

Tenía pensado ir ayer u hoy a quemar la mitad de mi sueldo en plata...pero los reyes se han adelantado y me han dejado tiritando.....:o


----------



## Ulisses (5 Ene 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> Tenía pensado ir ayer u hoy a *quemar *la mitad de mi sueldo en plata...pero los reyes se han adelantado y me han dejado tiritando.....:o



Correcto. Al cambiar papel por moneda, el término adecuado es quemar. Si es al revés y es la plata la que se cambia, el término adecuado sería "fundir" medio sueldo.

Hoy estamos muy academicistas en este hilo.


----------



## RANGER (5 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Actualizo la lista que ya llevaba varios días sin actualizar...



Pues reactualiza que sigue estando desactualizada. 

Barcelona y Valencia, siguen con stock hasta hoy. En Valencia, por primera vez en mucho tiempo, hoy no me han pedido datos ni nada, ahí van 1.000, aquí me llevo las 83 + 2 (por cierto, creo que habría que abrir una encuesta para saber qué haceis con tanta moneda de dos euros ).


----------



## hortera (5 Ene 2011)

tdas las monedas que tengo son nuevas, todas brillan como nuevas excepto las que me dieron del 2004 isabelinas, estan dentro del plastico pero si las pones de lao parecen como manchadas ,con un algo como blanquecino, incluso una tiene una mancha marron como de óxido, ¿le ha pasado eso a algun@?, ¿les puedo dar bicarbonato sodico a ver si les quito esa 'mugre' ?


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El BdE, no llega a ver las monedas; hace de tenedor de los derechos de propiedad, y cuando la FNMT le paga los nominales... son de la FNMT, para que las venda ( ella) por ahí.
> 
> NINGUNA otra moneda es vendida directamente por la FNMT; las de curso legal, pasan por el BdE, y tb las canjea él, el BdE.
> 
> ...



La FNMT entrega al Tesoro la cantidad en Euros del facial representado en la moneda; el Tesoro valida la operación como buena e indica al BdE que debe aceptarla (por eso les pasa la FNMT los documentos). El pago que hace la FNMT al tesoro no es para pagar sus gastos, sino para el "equilibrio de cuentas". Luego la FNMT las vende al precio que estipule, al Tesoro le da igual, ya que tiene su seguro frente al valor facial.

Mira, esto es muy sencillo, cualquier forero lo puede hacer, puede comprar una moneda de 20€ de oro a la FNMT que vale 65€ e ir al BdE a descambiarla sólo por 20€, lo que habrá perdido 45€; pero merecerá la pena si el forero lo realiza y se queda tranquilo... También lo puede preguntar al BdE y a la FNMT si no quiere gastarse dinero.

Poseen "valor liberatorio" (puedes pagar si la otra parte lo acepta); que no "poder liberatorio" (obligación del acreedor de aceptar el vehicular monetario).

Si lo que usted dice es cierto, entonces estamos bien mal todos, ya que la FNMT vende la de 12€ a 20€ ¿cómo responde usted a esta incoherencia?

Déjelo.

Ejecutivo -> Dirección (nuevos objetivos y toma de decisiones estratégicas)
Hacienda -> Control (las cuentas deben cuadrar)
Tesoro -> Política interna (intérprete de primera línea, cómo hacer las cosas)
BdE -> Conversión (operativa)
FNMT -> Fabricación y conversión monopoly-metal de todas las monedas

También por si quedan dudas y según la página oficial de FNMT (y sin entrar en más detalle a nivel legal):

FNMT -> Coleccionista -> Moneda de Colección -> Introducción
"Introducción
La adquisición de moneda de colección va más allá del puro coleccionismo. Por una parte *se adquiere un producto de valor reconocido*. Por otra, se guarda un fragmento de historia y de los acontecimientos más representativos plasmados en las diferentes piezas. La FNMT-RCM, como heredera de la Ceca* de Madrid, cuenta con una amplia experiencia en la acuñación de moneda. En 1989 comenzó la acuñación de la primera línea de moneda de colección, y ocupa en la actualidad una posición relevante en los mercados numismáticos internacionales."

Cuando se indica "se adquiere un producto de valor reconocido", se indica que se ha pagado al Tesoro el facial para garantizar por medio del BdE su reconvertibilidad a monopolys (desconozco si por bancos y cajas comunes tipo BBVA y Caixa pj.).


¿Desinformador? No me considero como tal, aunque sí que busco situaciones distintas, y obtener la sabiduría como se exprime un limón.

Me da la impresión que estáis como locos comparando las monedas, su diámetro o la cara del rey que casi no se nota... Tenía un amigo fotógrafo que con revelar las fotos, poquito a poco sacaba una buena tajada... ¿Bid-Ask? o cómo se termina desintegrando un karlillo...

























Si ya pasó en otro Bid-Ask




















Espero que el gitaneo se quede en un susto, de verdad; sin embargo quiero que te muevas, que dudes, que verifiques, que critiques, no me creas, no creas a nadie, compruébalo todo; te llevará tiempo y dolor de cabeza, y tendrás tu propia idea :Aplauso:


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> tdas las monedas que tengo son nuevas, todas brillan como nuevas excepto las que me dieron del 2004 isabelinas, estan dentro del plastico pero si las pones de lao parecen como manchadas ,con un algo como blanquecino, incluso una tiene una mancha marron como de óxido, ¿le ha pasado eso a algun@?, ¿les puedo dar bicarbonato sodico a ver si les quito esa 'mugre' ?



Forero hortera, quisiera darte un consejo lógico:

Descambia la moneda por otra, no te compliques (máxime si está en su precinto original), sólo es un consejo lógico sin tener en cuenta otros factores.

Saludos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Desinformador? No me considero como tal, aunque sí que busco situaciones distintas, y obtener la sabiduría como se exprime un limón.



La sabiduría se obtiene leyendo, escuchando y reflexionando, no diciendo (escribiendo) la primera estupidez a medio cocer que se te viene a la cabeza.

Pero nada, sigue masturbándote por los mundos de fantasía y "aprende" :bla:


----------



## bubbler (5 Ene 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La sabiduría se obtiene leyendo, escuchando y reflexionando, no diciendo (escribiendo) la primera estupidez a medio cocer que se te viene a la cabeza.
> 
> Pero nada, sigue masturbándote por los mundos de fantasía y "aprende" :bla:



Creo que la mejor forma de comunicarme contigo es de esta forma:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CLS5uD6OIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Espero que lo entiendas macho, no sé.

Edito: Sólo la filosofía del video


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2011)

> Poseen "valor liberatorio" (puedes pagar si la otra parte lo acepta); que no "poder liberatorio" (obligación del acreedor de aceptar el vehicular monetario).



*¿Seguro?*

*
Las Monedas de 12 euros son de curso legal. Entonces tienen poder liberatorio. NO hay más*






*Reglamento (CE) Nº 2169/2005 del Consejo, de 21 de diciembre de 2005, por el que se modifica el Reglamento (CE) nº 974/98 sobre la introducción del euro (DOUE de 29)*

Los billetes en euros tienen poder liberatorio ilimitado, es decir, cualquier deuda puede satisfacerse con cualquier cantidad de billetes de cualquier denominación, con independencia de su importe. En cambio, en el caso de las monedas, según lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 del Reglamento (CE) 974/98, excepto la autoridad emisora y las personas expresamente designadas por la legislación nacional, *ninguna parte estará obligada a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas en cada pago*.


.


----------



## adoquin (6 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hacen las reservas?



Yo he llamado el día antes al Bde, preguntando su disponibilidad y he hecho el encargo por la cantidad que quería, al día siguiente al pedirlas en caja ya las tenían preparadas.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2011)

Alguien sabe si mañana viernes estara abierto el banco de españa en valencia?


----------



## Elftars (6 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> *¿Seguro?*
> 
> *
> Las Monedas de 12 euros son de curso legal. Entonces tienen poder liberatorio. NO hay más*
> ...



Una pregunta...hasta donde yo se las monedas de plata solo tienen valor monetario en el pais emisor, en ningun otro de la zona euro...Es asi?


----------



## Platón (6 Ene 2011)

Elftars dijo:


> Una pregunta...hasta donde yo se las monedas de plata solo tienen valor monetario en el pais emisor, en ningun otro de la zona euro...Es asi?



SI, así es.

Estimado Sr Ulisses, cuidado con confundir el curso legal con el forzoso. Por cierto, pone demasiadas pegas para que me puedan interesar sus eagles, pero ha propuesto algo que empieza a ser aceptable. Yo que usted las dejaría guardaditas no vaya a ser que algún forero le venga bien y tenga que recular en su oferta, pero esto ya son opciones personales, usted ya me entiende.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> SI, así es.
> 
> Estimado Sr Ulisses, cuidado con confundir el curso legal con el forzoso. Por cierto, pone demasiadas pegas para que me puedan interesar sus eagles, pero ha propuesto algo que empieza a ser aceptable. Yo que usted las dejaría guardaditas no vaya a ser que algún forero le venga bien y tenga que recular en su oferta, pero esto ya son opciones personales, usted ya me entiende.



Claro que le entiendo. Usted es de esas personas a las que creo entender con una claridad meridiana. 

Mi oferta al forero Gamusino30 sigue en pié, a la espera de que la acepte o no. Si a usted le interesan hágamelo saber porque goza de un trato preferente, Sr. Platón, tanto en los negocios como en todo lo demás.

No conozco el término jurídico "Curso forzoso", lo lamento.


----------



## Platón (6 Ene 2011)

Dicese que una moneda es de curso forzoso cuando yo (particular, diferente al BdE o entidades de crédito) no puedo negarme a aceptar como medio ordinario de pago un determinado formato de moneda, aunque esta fuere de curso legal. 

Puedo negarme a aceptar una moneda de 12 euros excepto 2002, 2003 y 2004I. O 51 monedas de 2 euros para saldar un adeudo de 102 euros, ya que aunque estas sean de curso legal tienen limitado su curso forzoso a 50 unidades, igual que las emisiones de 12 recogidas ut supra, en las que su curso forzoso se limita a 10 unidades.

En todo momento podré ir al BdE o entidad de crédito a cambiar una moneda de curso legal por otras de curso forzoso (papelines, monedas de euro, etc) para poder utilizarlas como medio de pago ordinario, o venderselas a otro particular interesado, si puedo por encima de su facial.

Espero haberle ayudado. Le agradezco el trato distintivo que me dispensa, aunque creo no merecerlo, usted también goza de mi trato preferente. Sigo a la espera de que el sr. Gamusino recoja el guante, ya que las actuales condiciones no son nada malas, y será más divertido así. Además, ahora se abre la temporada de caza de úrsidos, y parece prudente tener la escopeta bien cargada. En el futuro, por próximo que pueda estar, nunca digas nunca. Un saludo


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Dicese que una moneda es de curso forzoso cuando yo (particular, diferente al BdE o entidades de crédito) no puedo negarme a aceptar como medio ordinario de pago un determinado formato de moneda, aunque esta fuere de curso legal.
> 
> Puedo negarme a aceptar una moneda de 12 euros excepto 2002, 2003 y 2004I. O 51 monedas de 2 euros para saldar un adeudo de 102 euros, ya que aunque estas sean de curso legal tienen limitado su curso forzoso a 50 unidades, igual que las emisiones de 12 recogidas ut supra, en las que su curso forzoso se limita a 10 unidades.
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien se atreva a desmentir semejante aserto en cuanto a la dicotomía entre legal y forzoso del curso de una moneda. 

No obstante, permítame la duda sobre semejante aseveración, puesto que no hay norma legal, ni nacional ni comunitaria que así lo prevenga. En tanto no nos haga referencia a tal distinción no puedo aceptar como válida su objeción. Hasta entonces...."rebus sic stantibus". 

Las monedas son de curso legal y , per se, tienen la condicion de medio de pago forzoso hasta que se haya satisfecho un total de 50 unidades. 

Por otra parte, me alegra saber que está usted al tanto de los calendarios cinegéticos, si bien desconocía que estuviese abierto para los úrsidos. Como cazador, me siento doblemente satisfecho de tenerle como conforero. Es un placer tenerle, además, como enemigo dialéctico.


----------



## Platón (6 Ene 2011)

Si bien debo apuntar (ante posibles criticas que seguro caerán), que el concepto de curso forzoso se aplicó originalmente a la posibilidad de canjear esa moneda por reservas ante la autoridad emisora de la misma. Pero iso xa é fariña doutro saco

Lamentablemente hoy en día esto sería utopía, por lo que lo forzoso de la moneda atañe a la obligatoriedad de su aceptación y en qué circunstancias.


----------



## kaxkamel (6 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hacen las reservas?



llamas la víspera y les dices cuantas quieres que te guarden.
yo lo hice alguna vez


----------



## das kind (7 Ene 2011)

Acabo de estar en el BdE de Bilbao.

Tras pasarme por allí el miércoles y tener que aguantar el discursito de "el compañero de la ventanilla que lleva lo de las monedas ha salido un momento, pero no tardará en volver", le dije al sujeto que me tenía que ir y que si había problemas de disponibilidad de las monedas, a lo que me contesta: "no te preocupes, no te vas a quedar sin ellas, hay muchas todavía; si no puedes pasarte luego, ven el viernes".

Pues me he pasado por allí a primera hora de la mañana y una señora que estaba en la misma ventanilla me ha dicho que no les quedaba ni una.

La mala host... que se me ha puesto os la podéis imaginar...


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Ene 2011)

das kind dijo:


> Acabo de estar en el BdE de Bilbao.
> 
> Tras pasarme por allí el miércoles y tener que aguantar el discursito de "el compañero de la ventanilla que lleva lo de las monedas ha salido un momento, pero no tardará en volver", le dije al sujeto que me tenía que ir y que si había problemas de disponibilidad de las monedas, a lo que me contesta: "no te preocupes, no te vas a quedar sin ellas, hay muchas todavía; si no puedes pasarte luego, ven el viernes".
> 
> ...



Imagina la mala leche que les tiene que provocar a ellos ver desfilar delante de sus narices tantos miles de monedas de plata sin que puedan quedarse con ninguna...

Los hijos, la hipoteca, el coche, el prestamo para las últimas vacaciones... Esos funcionarios están secos de pasta y cada vez que entregan unas ristras piensan que les estás quitando algo que es suyo. 

Lo de Bilbao es de traca, mientras en otros sitios las entregan sin problemas allí parece que alguien las quiere racionar al máximo.

Por pensar mal puedes pensar que unos cuantos amiguetes puede que tengan depósitos a plazo fijo en algun banquito y estén esperando al vencimiento para cambiar los papelitos por monedas, por eso no les interesa que se les agoten las existencias todavía y las van racionando poco a poco, hoy 20, mañana 10 y pasado no hay, a la semana siguiente la misma historia... Con eso consiguen soltar el 50% (por decir algo) de lo que es demandado y el otro 50% se reserva, con esta táctica pueden extender el doble de tiempo la existencia de reservas. En Madrid parece ocurrir lo mismo, a veces vas y hay un poquito y la mayoría de los días no hay nada.

Imagina que el círculo de familiares y amigos de 4 o 5 funcionarios tienen entre todos unos 500.000 euros en depósitos, 100.000 Euros por cada círculo de funcionario (Esos 100.000 euros estarían repartidos entre distintos familiares y amigos de cada funcionario que se han comprometido a cambiar los papeles por metal al vencimiento de sus plazos fijos). Estaríamos hablando que necesitan disponer de unas *42.000 monedas sólo para ellos*, y necesitan que estén disponibles para cuando tengan el efectivo, por eso las van condurando.

42.000 monedas es pecata minuta para una sucursal del BDE, pero los cajeros tienen el miedo de la llamada exponencial, la llamada exponencial y la llegada de las ordas al BDE se producirá cuando salga en algún periódico o en la caja tonta hertziana la noticia de que las moneditas de plata son un chollo, ese día será el acabose, al día siguiente media España estará haciendo cola para conseguir duros a cutro pesetas...

El día que se levante la liebre de verdad si que me voy a descojonar yo... Señores hagan sus deberes ahora que todavía están a tiempo, el chollo se puede acabar de un día para otro.

Disclamer: Todo esto no es más que una paja mental, los motivos del racionamiento pueden ser muchos otros...


----------



## rory (7 Ene 2011)

das kind dijo:


> Acabo de estar en el BdE de Bilbao.
> 
> Tras pasarme por allí el miércoles y tener que aguantar el discursito de "el compañero de la ventanilla que lleva lo de las monedas ha salido un momento, pero no tardará en volver", le dije al sujeto que me tenía que ir y que si había problemas de disponibilidad de las monedas, a lo que me contesta: "no te preocupes, no te vas a quedar sin ellas, hay muchas todavía; si no puedes pasarte luego, ven el viernes".
> 
> ...



Haz como yo y llama antes. Yo he llamado esta mañana a las 9.30 al BdE de Bilbo y ya me han dicho que no había.


----------



## merche400 (7 Ene 2011)

he escrito una carta a esradio..al apartado de economía, para ver si promocionan el asunto.

Esta es su contenido.
*******************************
Debido al auge de los metales preciosos, en especial la plata que se revalorizó cerca de un 70% en el 2010, mientras que el oro lo hizo en un 30% aproximadamente), tenemos ante nuestros ojos, a nuestra disposición el auténtico sueño de todo español de bien. DUROS A 4 PESETAS!!!!





Y como es eso? ---se preguntará.



Pues bien... todos sabemos de las monedas de 1centimo, 5 centimos, .....hasta la de 2 euros. Sin embargo, en España se acuñan tambien otras monedas tambien con valor facial. Son las llamadas monedas conmemorativas en plata. 



Antes eran las de 2000 pesetas en plata..ahora son las de 12 euros en plata. 



18 gramos en plata 925/1000 cuyo valor actual de mercado es el mismo que su facial.





Para los no entendidos es un doble seguro... por una parte tenemos el valor del metal(si la plata sube...nuestros 12 euros valdrán más en plata) y por otra, el valor facial que nos permite ir al banco o caja e ingresarlo por ser de curso legar.



En Alemania existe la moneda de 10 euros de plata de igual contenido en plata y su aceptación por parte del publico es aplastante agotándose a las primeras de cambio. Sin embargo, en España, hay intereses, no se ,muy bien de quien, de que estas monedas estén en el mas absoluto obstracismo porque claro... un papel de 10 euros y dos monedas de niquel de 1 euro tienen el mismo valor libratorio que una moneda de plata.





Espero que desde vuestra perpectiva se intente dar una visión más profesional del asunto, pero desde mi perpectiva de simple ciudadano que no quiere que le expolien lo poco que tiene, es una forma muy valida de protegerse con una posible inflación.





Atentamente... merche400
********************************


----------



## das kind (7 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Imagina la mala leche que les tiene que provocar a ellos ver desfilar delante de sus narices tantos miles de monedas de plata sin que puedan quedarse con ninguna...
> 
> Los hijos, la hipoteca, el coche, el prestamo para las últimas vacaciones... Esos funcionarios están secos de pasta y cada vez que entregan unas ristras piensan que les estás quitando algo que es suyo.
> 
> ...



A mí ya me había dado por pensar cosas así. Veo que no soy el único... :fiufiu:


----------



## perogrullo (7 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Disclamer: Todo esto no es más que una paja mental, los motivos del racionamiento pueden ser muchos otros...



 muy buena, aunque necesitas relajarte un poco, que acumulas mucho estrés...

Por cierto, hoy en el BdE de Barcelona había monedas y una cola amplia de gente. No todo el mundo iba por ellas, pero sí que he visto a unos cuantos recogiendo su pack.

Además, hoy me han regalado unas gomas de pollo para dejarlas agrupadas :|


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Ene 2011)

Hombre, esque como ya dije mas atras, en el BDE de Bilbao ya se saben el tema.... vamos, me lo conto el mismo cajero.....


----------



## das kind (8 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y exactamente ¿Cual es el tema?
> 
> ¿ Se las quedan ellos?



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## inver (8 Ene 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he escrito una carta a esradio..al apartado de economía, para ver si promocionan el asunto.



No jodas.
Si además de perder media mañana como ahora por los desplazamientos, nos tenemos que chupar una cola de dos horas, con un montón de gente delante que va a por tres monedas cada uno, va a dejar de ser interesante para los del foro.


----------



## adoquin (8 Ene 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he escrito una carta a esradio..al apartado de economía, para ver si promocionan el asunto.
> 
> Esta es su contenido.
> *******************************
> ...




con que fin ha enviado esta carta?


----------



## Pakillo (8 Ene 2011)

adoquin dijo:


> con que fin ha enviado esta carta?



Coño... está claro.

Para conseguir que se vendan todas de una vez y se vayan parriba parriba ...


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2011)

Pues cahtos, no se lo que pasa en vuestras provincias, pero en valencia te las sueltan sin mas, el que sea de aqui, le recomiendo que vaya a la ventanilla de enmedio, a una chica delgada con gafas muy maja, te las dara con una sonrisa.

Por cierto...que cantidad de monedas pensais que es optima? quiero decir, cuanto quereis acumular? 

Yo me conformaria con acumular entre 200 y 500, aunque lo ideal seria tener unas 1000.


----------



## Platón (8 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto...que cantidad de monedas pensais que es optima? quiero decir, cuanto quereis acumular?
> 
> Yo me conformaria con acumular entre 200 y 500, aunque lo ideal seria tener unas 1000.



¿Me podría explicar en que basa sus razonamientos?

¿Por qué lo ideal son 1000 y no 5000 monedas? Si es un win win y duros a cuatro pesetas, no veo el problema en tener de 5000 pa´rriba a no ser que no se tena liquidez claro. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Aferro (8 Ene 2011)

Hola. Mi ideal sería llegar a los 500 monedas (x12 = 6000 euros) o tal vez 600.
Espero esta semana que viene distraer 240 euros y comprar 20 monedillas. 
Nunca he comprado mas de 300 eurios para no tener que dar datos (BdE de Valencia)

Saludos.


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Me podría explicar en que basa sus razonamientos?
> 
> ¿Por qué lo ideal son 1000 y no 5000 monedas? Si es un win win y duros a cuatro pesetas, no veo el problema en tener de 5000 pa´rriba a no ser que no se tena liquidez claro. Gracias de antemano



Mis razonamientos se basan en mis ingresos.

Quise decir que eso seria lo ideal para MI.

Vamos, que no creo que pueda llegar a acumular mas monedas, ya que ni soy rico ni gano 3000 euros al mes, asi que con esas cantidades estaria satisfecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (8 Ene 2011)

Esta claro qe cuanto mas mejor. Mejor 3000 que 300 y mejor 5000 que 500.
El problema esta:

- La mujer. Factor limitante por excelencia.
- Dinero en papel disponible.
- Volumen de la plata.
- No tengo "chalet" y mi casa es pequeña. No se donde guardar mas plata. (si fuera diamantes o 1/10 oz de oro aun te cabría algo en un tubo en el culo, pero la plata no )

Salut


----------



## Aferro (8 Ene 2011)

Ya puestos, se podría hacer unas bolas chinas de oro y plata pero tal vez pesasen demasiado. Mejor las de caucho o plastico.

Salut


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Me podría explicar en que basa sus razonamientos?
> 
> ¿Por qué lo ideal son 1000 y no 5000 monedas? Si es un win win y duros a cuatro pesetas, no veo el problema en tener de 5000 pa´rriba a no ser que no se tena liquidez claro. Gracias de antemano



En efecto, estoy de acuerdo con Platón.

Si os referís a dinero de bancolchón yo no dudaría en cambiar hasta el último euro en plata karlillera. Seguiréis teniendo la misma pasta y además por vuestra cara bonita tendréis un bien tangible como es la plata que puede ser útil si la situación económica o política se tuerce.


----------



## Aferro (8 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez


> Si os referís a dinero de bancolchón yo no dudaría en cambiar hasta el último euro en plata karlillera. Seguiréis teniendo la misma pasta y además por vuestra cara bonita tendréis un bien tangible como es la plata que puede ser útil si la situación económica o política se tuerce.



Si lo que dices es cristalino, pero tal vez el beneficio de los duros a 4 pesetas no compensa el dolor de cabeza que te puede provocar tu mujer menos versada en el tema de los metales que no son joyas.

Salut


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Ya puestos, se podría hacer unas bolas chinas de oro y plata pero tal vez pesasen demasiado. Mejor las de caucho o plastico.
> 
> Salut



ein?
.........


----------



## Aferro (8 Ene 2011)

No pienses mal Davitin. ¿ No has visto la propaganda que hace uno años aparecia en algunos canales de TV por la noche? Al hacer zapping siempre aparecái el tema de las bolas chinas.

Salut


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> En efecto, estoy de acuerdo con Platón.
> 
> Si os referís a dinero de bancolchón yo no dudaría en cambiar hasta el último euro en plata karlillera. Seguiréis teniendo la misma pasta y además por vuestra cara bonita tendréis un bien tangible como es la plata que puede ser útil si la situación económica o política se tuerce.



Tampoco estaría de más tener algún que otro billete, más que nada porque para una emergencia sabes que te lo acepta seguro un particlar, a diferencia de los karlillos.


----------



## Platón (9 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Tampoco estaría de más tener algún que otro billete, más que nada porque para una emergencia sabes que te lo acepta seguro un particlar, a diferencia de los karlillos.



O por si hay que salir pitando pa´lemania:ouch:

Salir corriendo con 18 kilos de plata no es muy operativo


----------



## BURBRUJITA (9 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> O por si hay que salir pitando pa´lemania:ouch:
> 
> Salir corriendo con 18 kilos de plata no es muy operativo




Platón, ha vuelto por el BdE de La Coruña? Sabe como van de stock?

Saludos.


----------



## kalemania (9 Ene 2011)

¡Joder, tranquilos que así no os llevará el viento !


----------



## Platón (9 Ene 2011)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Platón, ha vuelto por el BdE de La Coruña? Sabe como van de stock?
> 
> Saludos.



No, no he vuelto, yo me he limitado a mi cupo madmaxista. La ultima vez que fui (hará un mes o un poco más) ya se había levantado la liebre, y según el cajero se las llevaban de 1000 en 1000 euros a diario, por lo que decía que se acabarían, apostillando que era una pena porque alguna gente las quería para coleccionar:XX:, y yo pensando pues para coleccionar han tenido nueve años y no han venido.

Al principio (principio es noviembre) había de todos años y la mayoría en plásticos, después los primeros años flojeaban y ya daban sin plástico. Supongo que si quedan serán de estos últimos años y futbolines por un tubo. De todas formas creo que por sucursales en A Coruña tienen que quedar muchas, como en la mayoría de ciudades "periféricas", más inmunes a bandas organizadas de metaleros...suerte.


----------



## hortera (9 Ene 2011)

hay un cambio entre la moneda del 2003 y las siguientes (no he visto ninguna anterior al 2003), no os parece mas moneda la del 2003?, con la cara de los reyes mas grande y mas sacada, como mas currada, aunque el escudo nacional quede un poco ñoño en el otro lado, a mi es la que mas me gusta (aunque las mias tienen un color ligeramente amarillento, será por el tiempo que ha pasado) ¿que opinais vosotros? ¿quizás se valore en el futuro mas que las otras?


----------



## davitin (9 Ene 2011)

A mi siempre me dan las del 2010.

Bueno, digo yo que seran del 2010 por que hay un 10 dibujado dentro de un circulo.


----------



## C.J. (10 Ene 2011)

Del 2002 tengo alguna, del 2003 también, pero son rara avis.


----------



## Mk3 (10 Ene 2011)

Hoy en el BdE A Coruña

Fuí a recoger un lote de 80 monedas.

-Hola buenas, podía reservar otros dos más.
-Sí, sin problemas, a ver lo que hay, a ver si quedan (pienso que quedan y muchas)
-Vale, entonces vengo ******
-Sabes que si la plata baja no os las vamos a recoger?
-Y eso? no te puedo dar billetes más grandes que la denominación de 12 euros
-Yo: y los de 10.-€ y monedas de 2.-€. Además con ingresarlas en el banco, listo, no son de curso legal?
-El cajero: ..sí ienso:::


----------



## Gamu (10 Ene 2011)

Como les debe joder no poder robar a la gente, como jode que la gente se refugie de la inflación...

Que cabrón el funcionario que te dijo eso, la arbitrariedad de la administración en estado puro. En cualquier pais medio serio, ese funcionario sería denunciado por intentar engañar a la gente.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Ene 2011)

paspán dijo:


> Hoy en el BdE A Coruña
> 
> Fuí a recoger un lote de 80 monedas.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX:

¿Dónde vas?, Manzanas traigo.

A pesar de lo aparentemente chistoso del asunto, este testimonio creo que resulta muy interesante, me explico:

Parece que por fin los cajeros del BDE pasan a la acción, importante noticia para todos nosotros ya que nos afecta y que sugiere que por fin los funcionarios se han enterado de lo que valen realmente los karlillos.

Han tenido que pasar varios meses de saqueo protoganizado por foreros y lectores anónimos de burbuja, entre otros, para que al final despierten de la modorra funcionaril.

Se empieza por esa actitud y se termina haciendo lo mismo que en Bilbao y en Madrid, o sea diciendo que no hay karlillos aunque los haya a patadas (para sus familiares y amigos), habrá que estar atentos.

Alguien ya comentó tiempo ha que cuando el facial se pusiese al precio de la plata le quedarían 2 telediarios a los karlillos, pues después de oir tu testimonio me queda claro que ese momento está más cerca de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Incierto, el valor facial está asegurado por el Tesoro vía BdE, ya que en su momento pagaste con 12€.



Lo único cierto es que eres un manipulador de pacotilla...

Por cierto, ¿Qué tal os va el chiringo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Ene 2011)

paspán dijo:


> Hoy en el BdE A Coruña
> 
> Fuí a recoger un lote de 80 monedas.





Platón dijo:


> No, no he vuelto, yo me he limitado a mi cupo madmaxista. La ultima vez que fui (hará un mes o un poco más) ya se había levantado la liebre, y según el cajero se las llevaban de 1000 en 1000 euros a diario, por lo que decía que se acabarían, apostillando que era una pena porque alguna gente las quería para coleccionar:XX:, y yo pensando pues para coleccionar han tenido nueve años y no han venido.
> 
> Al principio (principio es noviembre) había de todos años y la mayoría en plásticos, después los primeros años flojeaban y ya daban sin plástico. Supongo que si quedan serán de estos últimos años y futbolines por un tubo. De todas formas creo que por sucursales en A Coruña tienen que quedar muchas, como en la mayoría de ciudades "periféricas", más inmunes a bandas organizadas de metaleros...suerte.




Vaya...parece que las informaciones de Platón no son buenas...¡Qué sorpresa!


----------



## bubbler (10 Ene 2011)

*autoinmolator v2.1.1*

autoinmolator v2.1.1


----------



## Platón (10 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya...parece que las informaciones de Platón no son buenas...¡Qué sorpresa!



Pues dígame usted donde no es buena mi información, se retrata cada vez que abre el pico. Afirmo que hace más de un mes que no voy y me acusa de que mi información no es buena:abajo:? 

¿estamos tontos o qué?

Si tiene algo personal conmigo y lo único que intenta es desacreditarme me lo dice y ya está, no se ande con tantas vueltas y quítese la piel de cordero lobito.


----------



## Axouxere (11 Ene 2011)

Hola a todos,
me he registrado más que nada para aportar algo, dado que me he beneficiado de vuestras opiniones.
La semana pasada fui dos veces al BDE de *Oviedo* y pude retirar el tope de monedas de 12 € sin problemas. Eso sí el segundo día ya quedaban menos... Todas ellas nuevas y en sus pláticos.
No pidieron DNI, sólo rellenar un papel. El funcionario de la ventanilla fue muy atento y no preguntó nada indiscreto.
Sin embargo a finales de diciembre pregunté por las de 12 € en una sucursal asturiana de una -la única- caja gallega y el cajero me contestó lacónicamente que "se han retirado". Y para canjear dos de 20 € me hizo volver al día siguiente, alegando lo del retardo en la apertura de la caja fuerte...
Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (11 Ene 2011)

Nunca terminara de sorprenderme el tema de la distribucion, adjudicacion, reparto, etc... de estas monedas, cuando me pasan cosas como las de ayer....

En una sucursal metida "dentro" de la estacion de autobuses, de reducido tamaño, (con tres clientes practicamente se llena) encontre 6 letizias en sus plasticos amarillentos del paso del tiempo, ... basicamente me dieron las gracias por llevarmelas y quitarlas de la contabilidad/resumen de caja...


¿Las preguntas? muchas, ¿como llegaron ahi? ¿porque no se "vendieron" antes? ¿porque no hay de otros años posteriores? ¿porque en 6 años ningun cajero las devolvio al bde? los mismos enigmas que cuando encontre en otro sitio algunas monedas de 2000 pts.... Por cierto y coincidencia, las sucursales eran del mismo banco.

Un saludo.


----------



## skifi (11 Ene 2011)

Yo hoy me he acercado a mi entidad bancaria, en la que nunca había tenido problemas para pedir karlillos de una semana para la siguente (nunca ha sido en grandes cantidades). Para mi sorpresa, me han contado que les han puesto un cupo de 50 monedas por sucursal y mes... :

Así que una de dos: O a ellos les quedan pocas y quieren que les duren, o empieza a haber trabas extrañas para conseguirlas.

...o les supone un coñazo andar mandando estas monedas tan peculiares a las sucursales pequeñas, para no conseguirles ningún "beneficio"... ienso:


----------



## visithedge (11 Ene 2011)

Saludos. Hablando de las monedas de plata, en concreto de los pakillos. A ver si he hecho el calculo a vuela pluma, más o menos, bien. 
Teniendo en cuenta que la inflación desde 1966 a variado aprox. un 2.200%, esto quiere decir que los que acumularon pakillos en su tiempo están perdiendo dinero. Para cubrir la inversión deberían vender a unos 13 o 14 euros. Están perdiendo alrededor de un 40%.
¿Es más o menos así o estoy desbarrando mucho?


----------



## C.J. (11 Ene 2011)

Ya empezamos.

Primero del día.


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Nunca terminara de sorprenderme el tema de la distribucion, adjudicacion, reparto, etc... de estas monedas, cuando me pasan cosas como las de ayer....
> 
> En una sucursal metida "dentro" de la estacion de autobuses, de reducido tamaño, (con tres clientes practicamente se llena) encontre 6 letizias en sus plasticos amarillentos del paso del tiempo, ... basicamente me dieron las gracias por llevarmelas y quitarlas de la contabilidad/resumen de caja...
> 
> ...




cualo banco, si no es mucho preguntar?


----------



## mc_toni (11 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Ya empezamos.
> 
> Primero del día.



No han sido muy madrugadores... Siempre hay que ver el lado positivo )

Como van las existencias en el BdE de Barcelona?

EDITO: ya he visto la lista del 5 de enero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Ene 2011)

visithedge dijo:


> Saludos. Hablando de las monedas de plata, en concreto de los pakillos. A ver si he hecho el calculo a vuela pluma, más o menos, bien.
> Teniendo en cuenta que la inflación desde 1966 a variado aprox. un 2.200%, esto quiere decir que los que acumularon pakillos en su tiempo están perdiendo dinero. Para cubrir la inversión deberían vender a unos 13 o 14 euros. Están perdiendo alrededor de un 40%.
> ¿Es más o menos así o estoy desbarrando mucho?



Sí, te acabas de dar cuenta que a la plata y a los metales preciosos aún le queda subida...

Una subida de 2.200% de 100 ptas son ahora unos 13,25 euros (por cierto...link fiable para el dato de la inflación desde 1966?). Si miramos el precio del spot ahora mismo, sólo pierden un 15%. Teniendo en cuenta que los pakillos son invendibles al spot, pierden más.

Sin embargo...las 100 ptas de 1966 valen hoy 60 céntimos...Es decir que el que se guardó el billete de 20 duros en bancolchón pierde más de un 95%.

¿Qué era mejor? ¿El billete de 20 duros o la moneda?


----------



## electric0 (11 Ene 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> cualo banco, si no es mucho preguntar?



Da lo mismo, era la caja rural...


------------------------------------

Hoy me he dado otra vueltecilla paseando por esas calles que no recorria en algunos casos hace 10 años..... en un banesto, un cajero calvo, con cara de pensar que eso de la erotica de los calvos es mentira (o es que no habia hecho caca esta mañana)... ""ni las tenemos, ni las va encontrar en ningun banesto, nosotros no colaboramos con esas cosas"" lo que me ha puesto a cavilar... y es medio cierto, los "banestos y santanderes" son los menos prolificos (al menos aqui)...

De todas formas queda poco y costoso de "recuperar"...

Un saludo.


----------



## C.J. (11 Ene 2011)

Cierto es. Ni una he pillado en esos Bancos que mencionas.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Ene 2011)

Esto de los metales parece un filón agotado ¿¿Y si abrimos un "hilo oficial de las zanahorias" ??

Vender por 4 o 6 veces lo que has pagado parece un buen negocio...



> El precio de los productos agrarios y ganaderos se multiplicó por cuatro desde su cotización en el campo hasta la venta al público en los establecimientos comerciales en diciembre, con lo que se cierra un ejercicio en el que los alimentos han experimentado "importantes subidas" de precios, informó la Unión de Consumidores de España (UCE) en un comunicado.
> 
> El Índice de Precios en Origen y Destino (IPOD) que publica UCE junto con Ceaccu y la organización agraria COAG se situó en diciembre en 3,98, de modo que "casi cuatro veces más de lo que cobra el agricultor paga de media el ciudadano".
> 
> El índice se eleva hasta el 4,46 en el caso de los productos agrarios, aunque algunos alimentos como las aceitunas multiplican su precio por ocho desde el agricultor hasta el consumidor. *En el caso de las zanahorias existe un diferencial de precios del 638%*, en el limón del 613% y en las mandarinas del 517%.


----------



## electric0 (11 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Cierto es. Ni una he pillado en esos Bancos que mencionas.



Bueno, yo despues de hacer memoria, recuerdo en "un santander" pillar algunas, circuladas y viejas eso si, y en "los banestos" la verdad es que nunca tenian, pero claro, tambien en las cajas rurales he pillado las menos habituales, y donde mas cantidad en "bbvas" y "cajasures" .... no estoy seguro de que haya un patron sobre que bancos/cajas tienen mas o menos, simplemente os cuento mi experiencia por si sirve, pero por favor no la hagais ley, lo que aqui es de una forma puede cambiar por otros lares.

Un saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Ene 2011)

Mis mejores "cazas" han sido en Banestos y Santanderes, en las cajas rurales ni me molesto en entrar porque nunca tienen nada. Así que justo lo contrario.

Una cosa curiosa que me ocurre a menudo es que siempre suelo pillar algo en las sucursales donde pienso que no va a haber nada, ya sea por ser pequeñas, apartadas o al tratarse de cajas que no conoce ni la madre que las parió, alguien conoce por ejemplo ¿Caja Almendralejo?.

Luego vas a un BBVA o a una Caixa donde parece que vas a encontrar y no hay ni rastro.


----------



## electric0 (11 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mis mejores "cazas" han sido en Banestos y Santanderes, en las cajas rurales ni me molesto en entrar porque nunca tienen nada. Así que justo lo contrario.
> 
> Una cosa curiosa que me ocurre a menudo es que siempre suelo pillar algo en las sucursales donde pienso que no va a haber nada, ya sea por ser pequeñas, apartadas o al tratarse de cajas que no conoce ni la madre que las parió, alguien conoce por ejemplo ¿Caja Almendralejo?.
> 
> Luego vas a un BBVA o a una Caixa donde parece que vas a encontrar y no hay ni rastro.



POr eso precisamente decia que no se "hiciera ley" mi experiencia, lo que ocurra aqui, en general, no tiene porque ocurrir en otros sitios.

En lo que si coincidimos es que contra mas escondida, desconocida o rara mas posibilidades de pillar algo, en mi caso las monedas de 2000 pts que pille fueron en dos de estas, y siempre que he ido a alguna algo he pillado, ademas de ser casi siempre "fuera de año en curso", eso si, en mi caso siempre en estos sitios en pequeñas cantidades, nunca mas de 10 ó 12

Saludos.


----------



## Vize (11 Ene 2011)

visithedge dijo:


> Saludos. Hablando de las monedas de plata, en concreto de los pakillos. A ver si he hecho el calculo a vuela pluma, más o menos, bien.
> Teniendo en cuenta que la inflación desde 1966 a variado aprox. un 2.200%, esto quiere decir que los que acumularon pakillos en su tiempo están perdiendo dinero. Para cubrir la inversión deberían vender a unos 13 o 14 euros. Están perdiendo alrededor de un 40%.
> ¿Es más o menos así o estoy desbarrando mucho?



sospecho que eres el calvo del BDE de madrid


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Ene 2011)

¿a cuánto calculáis que puede estar la plata en diciembre?


----------



## dromedario (11 Ene 2011)

paspán dijo:


> Hoy en el BdE A Coruña
> 
> Fuí a recoger un lote de 80 monedas.
> 
> ...



Según entiendo la metodología de cambio en el BdE, si llevo una moneda de 12 euros, me dan un billete de 10e + una moneda de 2e. Si llevo 50 monedas de 12 euros, me daran 50 billetes de 10e + 50 *monedas de 2e*, que son el límite de 100 billetes/monedas que dan por cambio al día. Entonces no se que problema hay en el cambio de plata --> papelitos.

Saludos,

Dromedario

*Editado para cambiar el fallo de los 10 € --> 2 €.*


----------



## dromedario (11 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como les de por quitar los de 5 y 10,... tamos jodidos.:no:



Que desaparezcan los billetes de 5 y 10 euros lo veo muy dificil, .... a no ser que desaparezca el EURO. 

Y si desaparece el EURO, al menos tengo plata, que valdrá mas que las "neopesetas", y podremos mercadear con ella. Tampoco tengo mucho invertido, pero mejor en metales que en papelitos de colores.

Saludos,

Dromedario


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El algún punto entre 2$ y 80$; mejor entre 2$ y 500.000$
> 
> En cualquier caso una =Onza seguirá siendo una Onza.
> 
> Lo significativo será que se pueda cambiar por algo útil que necesites;* mejor aún si no necesitas nada*, y sigue siendo una inútil onza de plata.



En efecto, mejor que nos quedemos como estamos.

Que nadie se piense que por tener plata nos vamos a salvar del madmax. Aunque si finalmente tocamos guano los que tengan algo de oro y plata estarán en mejor posición de salida que los que no.

Por cierto hace días que no vemos como va la plata, a ver:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## quaver (11 Ene 2011)

dromedario dijo:


> Según entiendo la metodología de cambio en el BdE, si llevo una moneda de 12 euros, me dan un billete de 10e + una moneda de 2e. Si llevo 50 monedas de 12 euros, me daran 50 billetes de 10e + 50 monedas de *10*e, que son el límite de 100 billetes/monedas que dan por cambio al día. Entonces no se que problema hay en el cambio de plata --> papelitos.



El milagro de los panes y los peces ;-)


----------



## visithedge (11 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sí, te acabas de dar cuenta que a la plata y a los metales preciosos aún le queda subida...
> 
> Una subida de 2.200% de 100 ptas son ahora unos 13,25 euros (por cierto...link fiable para el dato de la inflación desde 1966?). Si miramos el precio del spot ahora mismo, sólo pierden un 15%. Teniendo en cuenta que los pakillos son invendibles al spot, pierden más.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo si hablamos de dinero B. Si el dinero es "legal", simplemente comprando deuda pública hubiesen batido de largo a las monedas de plata. 
Gracias por contestar, solo quería corroborar si mis cálculos iban en la buena dirección y veo que si. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Ene 2011)

visithedge dijo:


> De acuerdo si hablamos de dinero B. Si el dinero es "legal", simplemente comprando deuda pública hubiesen batido de largo a las monedas de plata.
> Gracias por contestar, solo quería corroborar si mis cálculos iban en la buena dirección y veo que si.
> Un saludo.



¿Nos hace el cálculo o nos pasa algún link donde se demuestre lo que afirma? Tenemos la mala costumbre en el foro de no creernos las cosas "porque un pompero nuevo lo diga"...Y, por cierto, este hilo es para informar de "comprar monedas de plata en el BdE", para otros temas diríjase a otros hilos o abra otros. 

Es probable que en los últimos 30 años la bolsa haya batido a la inflación, menos cierto para los bonos, pero hay que entender de qué van los ciclos. Si miramos en un periodo de 60 años esto no es cierto.

Tampoco es cierto para cualquier deuda pública...por ejemplo la rusa...


----------



## dromedario (12 Ene 2011)

*Error corregido*



quaver dijo:


> El milagro de los panes y los peces ;-)



Error corregido. :baba::baba:


----------



## Mk3 (12 Ene 2011)

*ACTUALIZO:*

Hoy me he pasado para recoger el paquete encargado, novedades

1.-Creo que sí que nos leen, y además concretamente el post que cito de Negrofuturo: no me atendió el cajero citado pues estaba en su descanso, pero me vió y ya le dijo a la compañera que me atendió baba que era lo que venía buscar.

El paquete estaba muy bien preparado, en ristras dobladas, pero no en una bolsita cualquiera, sino en un plastico a medida, como si fuese termosellado o algo así, queda un paquete perfecto y hermético aunque no tiene hecho el vacío. *** Por la tarde subo fotos para que lo veais.

2.-Como tenía otro reservado para que me lo cogiera la compañera y al final no podía ir, en vez de poner alguna pega, todo sin problemas, que no me preocupase, que quedaba allí guardado, que estaba ya listo.

3.-Me da la impresión de que aunque dijo que "a ver si quedaban" si que quedan no sé cuantas ya que son suposiciones mías claro:

4.-Tema de guardería : Hoy, como me atendió su compañera, me he sentido como el mismísimo Marlo (saludos compi), tremendo escote y tremendos melones :baba::baba: dignos de figurar en el hilo de los melones y balcones... ayer ya me fijé, pero hoy tener esa balconera a medio metro tras la ventanilla.....:XX::XX::baba::baba::baba:

5.-Curiosamente, hoy he sacado el carnet, pero no me ha tomado los datos y me he fijado que el campo de datos del papelito que te dan a firmar figuraba: N/A... yupi!

Si nos leen desde aquí las gracias por la atención prestada y felicidades a la compañera por la tremenda balconera 



paspán dijo:


> Hoy en el BdE A Coruña
> 
> Fuí a recoger un lote de 80 monedas.
> 
> ...





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Le deberías haber dicho: ¿Sabes que si la plata sube no te las voy a traer?
> 
> Bueno, ellos tienen una normativa que está expuesta en las ventanillas.
> 
> ...


----------



## electric0 (12 Ene 2011)

Confirmando.....

Como ya habiamos comentado en algun post anterior, los bancos/cajas/sucursales que menos te esperas te llegan a cruzar los cables cuando las "asaltas"....., hoy, hace media hora, 71 monedas de varios años, en tiras nuevecitas, no circuladas, en una "rescondida" caixa cataluña....

A la pregunta de cuantas quiere, cara de extrañeza de la cajera por la contestacion, TODAS LAS QUE TENGA,.... segunda pregunta, ¿es ud coleccionista verdad? segunda respuesta,... si, las colecciono

Un saludo.


----------



## C.J. (12 Ene 2011)

En caixa catalunya suelen tener siempre.

El la que tiene mi parienta la cuenta de su negoció me pescó 50 en su día.


----------



## C.J. (12 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, estás haciendo una limpia en toda regla, jeje.


----------



## electric0 (12 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Por cierto, estás haciendo una limpia en toda regla, jeje.



Pero en toda regla y en plan "cuasi cientifico" de momento voy por barrios, zonas, calles, vamos que me he montado una especie de planing, que si bien no cumplo todos los dias, ya que todos los dias obviamente no salgo, si voy respetando dia a dia, para no volver donde ya he pasado, y no dejarme una calle sin visitar.

De todas formas ahora y asi, te das cuenta de cuantas sucursales hay por km cuadrado, y de lo "super-barbarizado" que estaba/esta el mundo bancario, es imposible que el negocio subsista tal y como esta, terminaran cerrando la mitad de sucursales, .......

Es imposible que una sucursal sin volumen de negocio subsista, y el algunas da la impresion de que los clientes que entran no son mas de una docena diaria, contando la abuelita para retirar parte de la pension, y el tonto de turno que va para retirar 20€ dia si dia no,...... la mitad de las sucursales estan condenadas al cierre tarde o temprano.

Un saludo.


----------



## kalemania (12 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Pero en toda regla y en plan "cuasi cientifico" de momento voy por barrios, zonas, calles, vamos que me he montado una especie de planing, que si bien no cumplo todos los dias, ya que todos los dias obviamente no salgo, si voy respetando dia a dia, para no volver donde ya he pasado, y no dejarme una calle sin visitar.
> 
> De todas formas ahora y asi, te das cuenta de cuantas sucursales hay por km cuadrado, y de lo "super-barbarizado" que estaba/esta el mundo bancario, es imposible que el negocio subsista tal y como esta, terminaran cerrando la mitad de sucursales, .......
> 
> ...



Esa misma sensación tenía yo cuando salía "de paseo".


----------



## asqueado (12 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Pero en toda regla y en plan "cuasi cientifico" de momento voy por barrios, zonas, calles, vamos que me he montado una especie de planing, que si bien no cumplo todos los dias, ya que todos los dias obviamente no salgo, si voy respetando dia a dia, para no volver donde ya he pasado, y no dejarme una calle sin visitar.
> 
> De todas formas ahora y asi, te das cuenta de cuantas sucursales hay por km cuadrado, y de lo "super-barbarizado" que estaba/esta el mundo bancario, es imposible que el negocio subsista tal y como esta, terminaran cerrando la mitad de sucursales, .......
> 
> ...



Lo que tienen que hacer es desaparecer casi todos, son unos estafadores, te cobran hasta por respirar, la gente cada dia tiene menos dinero en ellos, a mi me da un asquito cada vez que voy a por monedas para el cambio, te ponen una cara de amabilidad para venderte la moto, ala al carajo.
Ya he visto varias sucursales cerradas, en algunas con negocios de los chinos
No tienen fiat en existencia, trabajan nada mas que con numeritos,y si tienes que cobrar algun cheque de mas de 3000, tienes que avisar al menos con dos dias de antelacion, que mierda de bancos entonces son.


----------



## electric0 (12 Ene 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer es desaparecer casi todos, son unos estafadores, te cobran hasta por respirar, la gente cada dia tiene menos dinero en ellos, a mi me da un asquito cada vez que voy a por monedas para el cambio, te ponen una cara de amabilidad para venderte la moto, ala al carajo.
> Ya he visto varias sucursales cerradas, en algunas con negocios de los chinos
> No tienen fiat en existencia, trabajan nada mas que con numeritos,y si tienes que cobrar algun cheque de mas de 3000, tienes que avisar al menos con dos dias de antelacion, que mierda de bancos entonces son.



Estimado amigo, vienen a llevar el negocio al limite, ...... en un ejercicio de imaginacion vamos a pensar que nuestro negocio es una merceria, y que no se vende ropa hecha en ningun sitio (estaria prohibido) por lo tanto nuestro negocio seria de vital importancia, y dentro de esa importancia, (en nuestro ejercicio de imaginacion, insustituible) llevamos el negocio al limite, no vendiendo botones ni hilos, mas que al que se compromete a comprarnos de por vida, y reducimos nuestro stok a cero y solo compramos a fabrica bajo pedido ....... en este panorama, seriamos los dueños de todo, ........ pues esto señores son los bancos.

¿donde quedo aquello de firmar letras? ¿y lo de la hucha del niño? y como eso otras muchisimas cosas... tanto es asi, que cuando pedimos nuestras monedas de 12€ ponemos en jake al cajero, al banco y al sistema entero, es casi un retroceso de varios cientos de años en el sistema, el cambio de dinero de mentira (papelillos de colores) por el de verdad (monedas de plata), el sistema no esta muy preparado para volver atras.

Que yo sepa siguen siendo legales muchos de los tipos de transacciones, y formas de pago que se usaban antaño, y que hoy se estan perdiendo por que con los bancos "es mas comodo" , recordad conmigo cuando veais en algunos casos y no dentro de mucho tiempo como estas formas renacen de sus cenizas, conforme se vaya perdiendo la confianza en el sistema bancario.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## inver (12 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ... tanto es asi, que cuando pedimos nuestras monedas de 12€ ponemos en jake al cajero, al banco y al sistema entero, es casi un retroceso de varios cientos de años en el sistema



Coño, tampoco hay que exagerar. :XX:


----------



## inver (12 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, tengo un conocido, que tiene un amigo, que dice que un compañero suyo del curre, conoce a alguien de *Toledo*, que dice que aún quedan monedas de 12€ en esa sucursal.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Coño, tampoco hay que exagerar. :XX:



El mayor daño que se le puede realizar al sistema es tener inmovilizado el dinero en casa sin financiar el consumismo o la deuda. Y si el dinero es del real, el que no sustenta al sistema, ni te cuento.


----------



## electric0 (12 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ... tanto es asi, que cuando pedimos nuestras monedas de 12€ ponemos en jake al cajero, al banco y al sistema entero, es *casi* un retroceso de varios cientos de años en el sistema





inver dijo:


> Coño, tampoco hay que exagerar. :XX:



Puse *casi*, en realidad es una forma de expresarme, seria de necios pensar que 4 locos y sus monedas van a derribar un sistema economico, pero la cruda realidad es que con las monedas no pueden controlar lo que hacemos de ninguna de las maneras, tanto es asi que no pueden ni devaluarlas (como tienen costumbre entre banca y gobiernos) pues el valor esta "incorporado" en la propia moneda.



inver dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo un conocido, que tiene un amigo, que dice que un compañero suyo del curre, conoce a alguien de *Toledo*, que dice que aún quedan monedas de 12€ en esa sucursal.



Ojala tengas suerte, ya se me ha dado el caso que comentas a mi, y nunca ningun amigo del amigo del amigo, me trajo nunca ni una sola moneda, por desgracia hay mucho "bocachancla" suelto por el mundo, pero ya te digo que mi experiencia sirva a los demas pero por favor, que nunca haga ley.

Mi mas cordial saludo, y mis sinceros animos para acumular mas, ya que este es el momento.


----------



## inver (12 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El *mayor daño que se le puede* realizar al sistema es tener inmovilizado el dinero en casa sin financiar el consumismo o la deuda. Y si el dinero es del real, el que no sustenta al sistema, ni te cuento.



Es posible que tengas razón.
Pero si es "*el mayor daño que* voluntariamente se autoinfringe el sistema"... ¿ porque todos los Bancos Centrales gastan anualmente toneladas de metales preciosos de sus reservas para que la gente cambie dinero circulante fiat, en dinero real para coleccionar, para inmovilizar?


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2011)

¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
> Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.



Yo creo que eso es IMPOSIBLE..... o lo uno, o lo otro...

Si peta algun pais importante sin rescate, las otras monedas (entre ellas el oro y plata) subirian fijo.


----------



## kalemania (12 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
> Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.


----------



## asqueado (12 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Estimado amigo, vienen a llevar el negocio al limite, ...... en un ejercicio de imaginacion vamos a pensar que nuestro negocio es una merceria, y que no se vende ropa hecha en ningun sitio (estaria prohibido) por lo tanto nuestro negocio seria de vital importancia, y dentro de esa importancia, (en nuestro ejercicio de imaginacion, insustituible) llevamos el negocio al limite, no vendiendo botones ni hilos, mas que al que se compromete a comprarnos de por vida, y reducimos nuestro stok a cero y solo compramos a fabrica bajo pedido ....... en este panorama, seriamos los dueños de todo, ........ pues esto señores son los bancos.
> 
> ¿donde quedo aquello de firmar letras? ¿y lo de la hucha del niño? y como eso otras muchisimas cosas... tanto es asi, que cuando pedimos nuestras monedas de 12€ ponemos en jake al cajero, al banco y al sistema entero, es casi un retroceso de varios cientos de años en el sistema, el cambio de dinero de mentira (papelillos de colores) por el de verdad (monedas de plata), el sistema no esta muy preparado para volver atras.
> 
> ...



El sistema financiario bancario y los politicos es todo la misma mierda.
Por el simple hecho de hacer una transferencia bancaria fuera de la U.E., te vale el ojo de una cara, luego cuando llega el articulo a Aduana, no te vale el importe que hallas pagado por ella en factura, te lo valoran con le sale el pijo, y ya por ultimo con relacion a las letras, pues ya tienes que ponerte algo de vaselina, las nuevas diposiciones para aquellos que no lo saben, dicen que puedes girar una letra a una fecha determinada, te la paga el cliente y demas, todo correcto, pero por si tu no estas al dia, tiene si mal no recuerdo, mas de UN AÑO para decirle al Banco que la letra que pago tal dia de hace tropecientos dias que la devuelva, por eso ahora de girar las letras que lo haga rrrrrrrita la cantaora:8:, asi van a salir muchos vividores, compran productos, van pagando religiosamente sus letras el proveedor lo ve formal y le puede hacer una bola de varios millones, llevandolo a la ruina, pues eso:bla:
Saludos cordiales


----------



## asqueado (12 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El mayor daño que se le puede realizar al sistema es tener inmovilizado el dinero en casa sin financiar el consumismo o la deuda. Y si el dinero es del real, el que no sustenta al sistema, ni te cuento.



Cuanta razon tienes, si un tanto por ciento elevado sacara lo mucho o lo poco que tiene, podria hacerle pupa a estos HDLGP


----------



## Germain (12 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
> Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.



¿Qué sucedería si viniera Antercherán con sus 13 millones de naves y nos llevara a Raticulín?
Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.


----------



## electric0 (12 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
> Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.



La expulsion del euro de alguno de los paises que lo usan, podria suponer la destruccion total de la moneda y su desaparicion para volver a nuevas monedas en todos los paises de la zona euro, o como poco una convulsion economica de una magnitud desconocida hasta ahora, ya que nunca en la historia de la humanidad a existido tanto dinero fiat como el actual en circulacion (aunque sean 1s y 0s en ordenadores)

Ante la caida del euro lo normal y previsible seria una revalorizacion brutal de todos los metales preciosos, buscados entonces como valor refugio, ya que por ahora son reconocidos en todo el mundo, (o en la mayor parte de el)

Pienso que hay mas posibilidades de que te caiga un rayo encima, que de que la plata no sea reconocida como valor seguro (aun con las oscilaciones que sean) en practicamente todo el mundo, por lo tanto para que exista un castañazo de la plata solo nos quedaria otra improbabilidad tan o mas grande que la del rayo, que es el hallazgo de minas de plata de una pureza nunca antes vista y en cantidades inimaginables, de forma que su abundancia y su facil tratamiento abocara el precio a los abismos.

La teoria de que caiga el euro y la plata al mismo tiempo tiene muy poco consistencia (en mi forma de ver la situacion actual), es mas, pienso que a mayor "caida" del euro o del dolar, mayor "revalorizacion" de los metales,.....

Dejemos pasar el tiempo y retomemos estas consideraciones dentro de un tiempo (no creo que mucho mas de 6 meses) y ya veremos cual es la tendencia de la situacion.

Un saludo


----------



## Samuel_five (13 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Tesoro de un país, usa dinero fiat (mientras el otro traga) para adquirir dinero real, y regarlo por el territorio. Cuando el dinero fiat deja de valer, declara el dinero legal regado por el territorio, asunto de interés general, y obliga a que los Subditos lo entreguen expropiado a cambio de un nuevo dinero respaldado por el metal; cuanto más dinero real haya en el territorio, más dinero tendrá el país para "comprar" fuera lo que necesite; el dinero reales admitido en todo el mundo.
> 
> El Tesoro, mientras dura el juego, sigue bombeando papel Fiat, y adquiriendo dinero real para "regar" en el pueblo; además, como le he indicado, cada vez que hace riego, obtiene beneficios y "guarda" dinero real entre la población.



Joder, esa es la tesis que mantengo desde que me registré en el foro y la primera vez que se la escucho a otro forero ... Los USA disuelven su deuda con una marea de dolares sin respaldo y luego sacan a la luz sus reservas de oro, evidentemente si no las tienen están jodidos ... y ahí esta el quid de todo ...


----------



## electric0 (13 Ene 2011)

718.72 €/K no terminamos de romper claramente el punto de equilibrio, lo que tiene sus cosas malas y buenas,..... de bueno que el banco de españa no terminara de retirar las monedas o lo hara mas despacio, asi podremos acumular mas.

De malo, se venderan todas y no volvera ninguna al banco de españa, con lo cual el valor numismatico nunca sera muy alto.

Preveo que en un futuro las fundiciones se van a poner las botas fundiendo los miles y miles de monedas de 12€.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2011)

Seria posible averiguar a como estaba el precio de la plata en el año 1982, lo pregunto, porque esta mañana en el negocio, ha dado la casualidad de que han estado varias personas ( clientes)realizando algunas compras de materiales, saliendo como no a relucir de cómo estaba el trabajo y demas, por supuesto todo el mundo quejandose.
Pues bien alguno que otro saco a relucir el precio que tenia los metales y todos con muchos años en el oficio y llegaron a decir, que en el año de 1982, la plata valia 150,000.- de las antiguas pesetas o sea, sobre 900 euros actuales, pero que después en tres meses tuvo una caida de tal magnitud que llego a valer entre 20 y 25.000 ptas, es decir sobre 120 euros, y que quizas este ocurriendo como por aquellas fechas que una empresa o multimillonaria americano acaparo la misma, he intentado encontrar algo por la red pero nada, quizas alguien tenga referencia o algun enlace donde podriamos ver el mismo.


----------



## C.J. (13 Ene 2011)

kalemania dijo:


>



Ya ves, canta a legua.


----------



## Vize (13 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Tesoro de un país, usa dinero fiat (mientras el otro traga) para adquirir dinero real, y regarlo por el territorio. Cuando el dinero fiat deja de valer, declara el dinero legal regado por el territorio, asunto de interés general, y obliga a que los Subditos lo entreguen expropiado a cambio de un nuevo dinero respaldado por el metal; cuanto más dinero real haya en el territorio, más dinero tendrá el país para "comprar" fuera lo que necesite; el dinero reales admitido en todo el mundo.
> 
> El Tesoro, mientras dura el juego, sigue bombeando papel Fiat, y adquiriendo dinero real para "regar" en el pueblo; además, como le he indicado, cada vez que hace riego, obtiene beneficios y "guarda" dinero real entre la población.



Lo de guardar dinero real entre la población lo había pensado, pero le veo la pega de que cómo podría recuperar el Tesoro la plata?
persiguiendo uno a uno de los que sospechan que tienen oro o plata?
como pueden demostrar que el suodicho no perdió su plata jugando al poquer?
se que se ha expropiado otras veces aunque dudo de que recuperaran mucha cantidad .
Solo la gente que haya perdido todo y tenga algo de metal lo entregaría voluntariamente.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2011)

Vize dijo:


> Lo de guardar dinero real entre la población lo había pensado, pero le veo la pega de que cómo podría recuperar el Tesoro la plata?
> persiguiendo uno a uno de los que sospechan que tienen oro o plata?
> como pueden demostrar que el suodicho no perdió su plata jugando al poquer?
> se que se ha expropiado otras veces aunque dudo de que recuperaran mucha cantidad .
> Solo la gente que haya perdido todo y tenga algo de metal lo entregaría voluntariamente.



El lo mismo que pienso yo.

Si me toman el nombre en el bde por lo de las monedas, yo luego puedo decir cualquier cosa, que me las robaron o lo que sea, que las perdi, a saber.

Por cierto, si algun dia hubiera una expropiacion de metales en españa, me imagino a todos los hoygans-tiesos que hay en españa aplaudiendo la medida con las orejas "eso eso, que paguen que ellos tienenh", como con todos los colectivos que criminaliza el gobierno.


----------



## Germain (13 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, si algun dia hubiera una expropiacion de metales en españa, me imagino a todos los hoygans-tiesos que hay en españa aplaudiendo la medida con las orejas "eso eso, que paguen que ellos tienenh", como con todos los colectivos que criminaliza el gobierno.



Ya vas comprendiendo la idiosincrasia de este país... Y lo veremos en este foro, si es que aún existe.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Ene 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Seria posible averiguar a como estaba el precio de la plata en el año 1982, lo pregunto, porque esta mañana en el negocio, ha dado la casualidad de que han estado varias personas ( clientes)realizando algunas compras de materiales, saliendo como no a relucir de cómo estaba el trabajo y demas, por supuesto todo el mundo quejandose.
> Pues bien alguno que otro saco a relucir el precio que tenia los metales y todos con muchos años en el oficio y llegaron a decir, que en el año de 1982, la plata valia 150,000.- de las antiguas pesetas o sea, sobre 900 euros actuales, pero que después en tres meses tuvo una caida de tal magnitud que llego a valer entre 20 y 25.000 ptas, es decir sobre 120 euros, y que quizas este ocurriendo como por aquellas fechas que una empresa o multimillonaria americano acaparo la misma, he intentado encontrar algo por la red pero nada, quizas alguien tenga referencia o algun enlace donde podriamos ver el mismo.



Por si te sirve de algo he echado un vistazo en la hemeroteca del ABC y estos son algunos de los precios que he encontrado para el año 1982.



> *25/02/1982 *- ABC (Madrid) - Página 44
> onza; París, 70.200 francos kilo; Madrid, oro bruto, 1.295,18 pesetas gramo; oro manufacturado, 1.354,07 pesetas gramo. *Plata: Londres, 796 centavos onza; Madrid, 30.478 pesetas kilo* (en lingotes
> 
> *11/03/1982* - ABC (Madrid) - Página 54
> ...


----------



## hortera (13 Ene 2011)

habla un lego en la materia, que no se de economia ni de metales..........pero donde compraba la gente los lingotes en 1982, si en españa hasta diciembre del 2006 no apareció una empresa como orodirect, la primera (que yo sepa) en vender metales d inversión y por internet, que no tenian ni tienda...lo de los metales parece que es de toda la vida, pero si te pones a pensar, es de hace dos años en España, en otros paises no lo se.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> habla un lego en la materia, que no se de economia ni de metales..........pero donde compraba la gente los lingotes en 1982, si en españa hasta diciembre del 2006 no apareció una empresa como orodirect, la primera (que yo sepa) en vender metales d inversión y por internet, que no tenian ni tienda...lo de los metales parece que es de toda la vida, pero si te pones a pensar, es de hace dos años en España, en otros paises no lo se.



De eso nada. En el 82 y antes el Banco Urquijo, por ejemplo, vendía krugerrands y otras monedas a cascoporro. había mucho negocio de compra-venta de oro.

También hay que saber, que además del overspot entorno a un 15%, le añadían un impuesto de lujo del 30% :8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Ene 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Seria posible averiguar a como estaba el precio de la plata en el año 1982, lo pregunto, porque esta mañana en el negocio, ha dado la casualidad de que han estado varias personas ( clientes)realizando algunas compras de materiales, saliendo como no a relucir de cómo estaba el trabajo y demas, por supuesto todo el mundo quejandose.
> Pues bien alguno que otro saco a relucir el precio que tenia los metales y todos con muchos años en el oficio y llegaron a decir, que en el año de 1982, la plata valia 150,000.- de las antiguas pesetas o sea, sobre 900 euros actuales, pero que después en tres meses tuvo una caida de tal magnitud que llego a valer entre 20 y 25.000 ptas, es decir sobre 120 euros, y que quizas este ocurriendo como por aquellas fechas que una empresa o multimillonaria americano acaparo la misma, he intentado encontrar algo por la red pero nada, quizas alguien tenga referencia o algun enlace donde podriamos ver el mismo.



Bueno, a lo último es la excusa tantas veces repetida de la acaparación por los hermanos Hunt. Una investigación sería demuestra que es una mera excusa, y esos señores una cómoda cabeza de turco. Cuando hay burbujas hay que culpabilizar a algún horrible especulador...

Sobre el precio, Garrapatez te ha buscado precios en las hemerotecas digitales. También hay que saber, que en el pico de la plata, nadie compro o vendió al spot. No había ninguna moneda que se vendiese por más del 70% del spot, según me ha relatado alguien que lo vivió de primera mano.


----------



## begginer (13 Ene 2011)

*novatorrrl*

Hola a tod@s, 
soy nuevo en el foro el cúal descubrí ayer y quedé alucinado de todo este tema de los karlillos. 
Estuve hasta la 3 de la mañana intentando leerme todo el hilo pero me fué imposible, no me gusta el café y me golpeó el hombre del mazo. ::

Quería preguntar un par de cosas que seguro que ya están más que machacadas pero si no os importa echarme una mano, os estaré muy agradecido.

Las cuestiones son: si aún se pueden encontrar monedas de 12€ en Madrid y si se pueden comprar en el Banco de Egpaña, cúal es la operativa y a dónde hay que dirigirse (¿Plaza de Cibeles, Banco de Egpaña, ventanilla 3, cómo el que va a por unas palomitas? 

En el caso de que ya no hubiera monedas, ¿las de 20€ son rentables ya o próximas a hacerlo? ¿A cúanto ha de llegar la cotización de la plata, aprox, para qué lo sean?

Gracias de antemano de un ignorante de la vida, hablando en plata


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo he echado un vistazo en la hemeroteca del ABC y estos son algunos de los precios que he encontrado para el año 1982.



Gracias Garrapatez por la informacion, algunos precios me suenan cuando el gr de oro bruto rondaba las 1500 pelas y manufacturados sobre las 1600 pelas, la de la plata, ya no estaba yo tan pendiente, de todas formas en la reunion se hablaba de los años 80, y algunos decian, te acuerdas cuandl fabricabamos alpaca, porque la plata estaba por las nuebes, hasta que bajo del cielo. Tampoco se puede precisar con exactitud fecha, como ahora se hace con datos, cuando ya tenemos cierta edad, nos cuesta recordar alguna cosas. Yo he encontrado esto , un grafico sobre la cotizacion de la plata 1978-1982

http://www.oroyfinanzas.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/plata-1978-1982.gif


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> habla un lego en la materia, que no se de economia ni de metales..........pero donde compraba la gente los lingotes en 1982, si en españa hasta diciembre del 2006 no apareció una empresa como orodirect, la primera (que yo sepa) en vender metales d inversión y por internet, que no tenian ni tienda...lo de los metales parece que es de toda la vida, pero si te pones a pensar, es de hace dos años en España, en otros paises no lo se.



En la casi totalidad de las ciudades antes existian la Sociedad de Metales preciosos, donde se compraban los metales, ahora ya desconozco como se denominan, una inmensa mayoria tiene su proveedor que se lo lleva incluso a su domicilio.


----------



## asqueado (13 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bueno, a lo último es la excusa tantas veces repetida de la acaparación por los hermanos Hunt. Una investigación sería demuestra que es una mera excusa, y esos señores una cómoda cabeza de turco. Cuando hay burbujas hay que culpabilizar a algún horrible especulador...
> 
> Sobre el precio, Garrapatez te ha buscado precios en las hemerotecas digitales. También hay que saber, que en el pico de la plata, nadie compro o vendió al spot. No había ninguna moneda que se vendiese por más del 70% del spot, según me ha relatado alguien que lo vivió de primera mano.




Ya no me acuerdo de aquella burbuja, no se lo que comi ayer, pero Monster aqui generalmente se compraba y se compra en granalla. Recuerdo que algunos se buscaban la vida desplazandose al sur. Gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedería si hubiese expulsión del euro junto con un castañazo de la plata?
> Creo que es un escenario a tener en cuenta, ya que no sería el apocalipsis.



Que la neo peseta se devaluaría brutalmente con respecto al dólar y ganarías al cambio aunque la plata bajara en dólares :rolleye:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Preveo que en un futuro las fundiciones se van a poner las botas fundiendo los miles y miles de monedas de 12€.
> 
> Saludos.



Siempre y cuando las paguen a más de 12 €.


----------



## ryo (13 Ene 2011)

Ya se que nos interesa el contenido en plata y no el valor numismático, y que hay que diversificar. Aún así, pregunto.

Vale la pena ir por cajas pequeñas a buscar monedas de años pasados ? (2002-2004 especialmente).

O mejor ir directamente al BDE y pillar del 2010 ?

Personalmente me gusta tener unos cuantos karlillos de principios de la década, pero a lo mejor estoy haciendo el tonto y es mejor lanzarse a las del 2010 (están más nuevas y eso).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Ene 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Ya se que nos interesa el contenido en plata y no el valor numismático, y que hay que diversificar. Aún así, pregunto.
> 
> Vale la pena ir por cajas pequeñas a buscar monedas de años pasados ? (2002-2004 especialmente).
> 
> ...



No es previsible que ninguna tenga valor numismático. Pero si acaso las de los primeros años...tal vez...En algunos BdE tienen de todos los años.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Ene 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Ya se que nos interesa el contenido en plata y no el valor numismático, y que hay que diversificar. Aún así, pregunto.
> 
> Vale la pena ir por cajas pequeñas a buscar monedas de años pasados ? (2002-2004 especialmente).
> 
> ...



Yo me haría con al menos un lote de monedas de cada año, total si las tienen en tu BDE o en tu sucursal ¿por qué negarse a ello?, si algún día por cualquier motivo son más buscadas las de un año concreto que las de otro y tu las tienes pues mejor que mejor.

¿El tamaño del lote? eso a elección personal de cada uno, por ejemplo yo ofrezco un lote de coleccionista en el hilo BID/ASK con 4 monedas de cada año desde el 2002 hasta el 2010 por si a alguien le interesa. Aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html

Ten en cuenta que algunos años han sido acuñadas bastantes menos que en otros, las tablas ya se han puesto unas cuantas veces, aún así son muchas las que hay en circulación así que yo me olvidaría del aspecto numismático.


----------



## Germain (13 Ene 2011)

En el BDE de Valencia hay de todos los años. Por cierto... La plata va p'abajo! Estamos haciendo el canelo! La burbuja está estallando!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ecv-z2KnQM4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ecv-z2KnQM4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ryo (13 Ene 2011)

> en el bde de valencia hay de todos los años. Por cierto... La plata va p'abajo! Estamos haciendo el canelo! La burbuja está estallando!



it's a bull trap !


----------



## ryo (13 Ene 2011)

Ok. Al final he decidido que me quedaré un tercio de monedas "viejunas" y dos tercios en monedas del 2010.

Pregunta chorra nº 2 : las monedas que están "tocadas" tienen menos "valor" ? En realidad solo tengo una que está un pelín desconchada, me la quedo para llevar en la cartera y enseñarla, lo pregunto por curiosidad.

Es cierto que en las del 2002 los reyes tienen relieve 3D, eso sí eran monedas !


----------



## bubbler (13 Ene 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Ok. Al final he decidido que me quedaré un tercio de monedas "viejunas" y dos tercios en monedas del 2010.
> 
> Pregunta chorra nº 2 : las monedas que están "tocadas" tienen menos "valor" ? En realidad solo tengo una que está un pelín desconchada, me la quedo para llevar en la cartera y enseñarla, lo pregunto por curiosidad.
> 
> Es cierto que en las del 2002 los reyes tienen relieve 3D, eso sí eran monedas !



Todas las monedas poseen a las "cabezas de los reyes" en relieve 3D, sin embargo las de 2002 comparadas con las de 2010, las primeras poseen mayor cabezón.

De menor tirada, y de las que menos he podido conseguir, las de 2007...

¿Desconchada?







jejejeje, ¿para qué tener una desconchada si todavía la puedes tener bien? descambiala.


----------



## bubbler (13 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Siempre y cuando las paguen a más de 12 €.



Con mis respetos forero perlenbacher, según mi punto de vista, para no entrar en déficit del nuevo sistema financiero de plata del forero de burbuja.info, habría que venderla por más de 20€, para reinvertir en moneda de 20 (o las que ya puedan caer de 12€); sino el sistema de kilos de plata jiria para jatrás yyyy....

(Que no quiere decir que no respete su opinión)

¿por cuanto venderias tu moneda 12€? por 20 (forero perogrullo)

Es que como van pasando las hojas, por no olvidarlo


----------



## Vize (13 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No, no hará falta perseguir a nadie; basta con poner un precio de canje muy atractivo.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que a tí te entregarían un pasivo: Dinero recien impreso.
> 
> ...



bueno sí, prero sólo si me viera necesitado, lo normal es que la peña se espere a ver que tal funciona esa moneda , no vaya a ser que al poco con los papeles recien imprimidos, en vez de un piso solo puedas comprar una docena de lechugas .

Los que guardan metales es por que desconfían de los chanchullos bancarios y la mayoría no creo que lo soltaran así de buenas y a la primera, lo lógico es que esperaran un tiempo prudencial y en todo caso lo soltaran a cuentagotas.

aunque por el motivo de que estan distribuyendo plata entre la población , lo único lógico que se me ocurre es tu teoría, pero tal vez les salga el tiro por la culata.


----------



## ryo (14 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Todas las monedas poseen a las "cabezas de los reyes" en relieve 3D, sin embargo las de 2002 comparadas con las de 2010, las primeras poseen mayor cabezón.
> 
> De menor tirada, y de las que menos he podido conseguir, las de 2007...
> 
> ...



Porque es del 2002, y no son fáciles de encontrar. 

No es tan exagerado, apenas es un bollo de 1mm. Bueno, si tengo ocasión la cambiaré.


----------



## perogrullo (14 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Con mis respetos forero perlenbacher, según mi punto de vista, para no entrar en déficit del nuevo sistema financiero de plata del forero de burbuja.info, habría que venderla por más de 20€, para reinvertir en moneda de 20 (o las que ya puedan caer de 12€); sino el sistema de kilos de plata jiria para jatrás yyyy....
> 
> (Que no quiere decir que no respete su opinión)
> 
> ...



por alusiones  el tema es no perder el valor de los propios ahorros y los karlillos son especiales por su doble vertiente. Si la inversión no prospera, por lo menos sólo se pierden los intereses.

Por otra parte, la jugada coyuntural en España sería cambiarlos por mundialitos.


----------



## RANGER (14 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> *En el BDE de Valencia hay de todos los años*. Por cierto... La plata va p'abajo! Estamos haciendo el canelo! La burbuja está estallando!



:

¿Puedes confirmar eso? He preguntado varias veces si tenían de años anteriores y siempre me han dicho que no.


----------



## Germain (14 Ene 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> :
> 
> ¿Puedes confirmar eso? He preguntado varias veces si tenían de años anteriores y siempre me han dicho que no.



Home, no te lo puedo confirmar al 100%, pero la última vez que fui los pedí variaditos y me dieron de todos los años. Creo que todo depende de las ganas que le ponga el cajero.


----------



## RANGER (14 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Home, no te lo puedo confirmar al 100%, pero la última vez que fui los pedí variaditos y me dieron de todos los años. Creo que todo depende de las ganas que le ponga el cajero.



Precisamente por eso lo he preguntado varias veces, por si el cajero de turno me decía que no por no ir a buscar "de las otras" teniendo una caja de las de 2010 a medio metro, pero siempre me han dicho que no. 

Habrá que insistir.

Por cierto, me tiene intrigado tu avatar, ¿que es eso? ¿que le ha pasado a filemón?


----------



## Germain (14 Ene 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Precisamente por eso lo he preguntado varias veces, por si el cajero de turno me decía que no por no ir a buscar "de las otras" teniendo una caja de las de 2010 a medio metro, pero siempre me han dicho que no.
> 
> Habrá que insistir.
> 
> Por cierto, me tiene intrigado tu avatar, ¿que es eso? ¿que le ha pasado a filemón?



Generalmente, las cajeras se lo curran más que los cajeros. Yo, si sólo están los dos amargados de siempre ni lo intento, les digo que me den tantas ristras y ya. 

El del avatar es el amado líder Rao Draco, del PNSOE, próximo presidente de la República Intergaláctica de España.


----------



## Aferro (14 Ene 2011)

Hola.
Yo también ultimamnete en el BdE de valencia solo consigo las ristras del 2010.
Me gustaría cambiar de año.

Salut.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Generalmente, las cajeras se lo curran más que los cajeros. Yo, si sólo están los dos amargados de siempre ni lo intento, les digo que me den tantas ristras y ya.
> 
> *El del avatar es el amado líder Rao Draco, del PNSOE, próximo presidente de la República Intergaláctica de España. *





¡¡¡¡Ostias, como mola¡¡¡¡ Estaba pensando en comprometerme políticamente con el proyecto de Belén Estéban porque es más castizo y español, pero el programa político del tal Draco me ha dejado impactado.

http://pnsoe.es/programa.pdf

Al loro que ya les han metido un virus en la página principal

PARTIDO NACIONAL SOCIALISTA OBRERO ESPAÑOL


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Ostias, como mola¡¡¡¡ Estaba pensando en comprometerme políticamente con el proyecto de Belén Estéban porque es más castizo y español, pero el programa político del tal Draco me ha dejado impactado.
> 
> ...




:8: 

La página web y el programa es como un tebeo....Joer, cuanto pirao...


Vaya bajadita estos días con la plata...A los acumuladores de monedas de 12 euros nos la sopla...

Qué tal tus onzas bubbler?


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Ene 2011)

en donostia quedan


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Ya se que nos interesa el contenido en plata y no el valor numismático, y que hay que diversificar. Aún así, pregunto.
> 
> Vale la pena ir por cajas pequeñas a buscar monedas de años pasados ? (2002-2004 especialmente).
> 
> ...



yo pienso que la mas intersante es la de 'leticia' por su valor histórico (aunque desconocemos la tirada), la tematica del resto de las monedas es bastante casposa y generalista, supongo que porque son monedas de gran tirada los temas tienen que ser así, algunas efemerides estan traidas por los pelos 'V centenario de la muerte de una reina', 'IV centenario de la publicacion del quijote' manda guevos y de las de 2000 pts peor (las del 1996,1997,1998), en el otro extremo estaria esta.. moneda Belgica 5 Euros 2008 Los Pitufos (estuche Proof ) ...yo de las ultimas de las uqe me desprenderia son las del 2002 y 2003, les he cogido cariño, hasta me gusta ese color amarillento que tienen.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Ene 2011)

Bueno, parece que la plata está bajando, supongo que ahora es el momento en que el funcionario del BDE de La Coruña estará cumpliendo la "orden" que tienen en esa sucursal del BDE de no cambiar monedas de 12€ por billetes ¿no?

Si esto fuese un país serio a ese funcionario ya le habría caído un toque de atención de sus superiores por mentir premeditadamente a un ciudadano.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (14 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> ......
> El del avatar es el amado líder Rao Draco, del PNSOE, próximo presidente de la República Intergaláctica de España.





ulisses dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Ostias, como mola¡¡¡¡ Estaba pensando en comprometerme políticamente con el proyecto de Belén Estéban porque es más castizo y español, pero el programa político del tal Draco me ha dejado impactado.
> 
> ...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :8:
> 
> La página web y el programa es como un tebeo....Joer, cuanto pirao...
> 
> ..........




Seria de agradecer que incluyerais a los "politicos re-frikis" en un hilo aparte, que si ya esta bastante "sucio" el hilo a veces con las salidas de tono, aun relacionadas desde lejos con la plata y las monedas, esto me temo que ya no se puede relacionar en modo alguno, y pienso que es mas, ni se le debe dar ningun tipo de publicidad a este tipo de individuos, que lejos de aportar algo a alguien, parecen redactar sus textos con el maximo poder de los efluvios del dios baco, combinadas con altas dosis de cannabidos.

-----------

Al hilo del hilo, vemos como aparece una de las ventajas principales de nuestras monedas, si, su facial, 12€, ........ ninguno de los que las adquirimos hemos perdido nada, si bien no tenemos ahora mismo ninguna revalorizacion por metal, mantenemos el facial impoluto, a la espera de nuevas cotizaciones,......

Siempre nos queda la posibilidad de volver al banco a recoger "papelitos de colores" si necesitamos disponer de dinero "corriente", mientras tanto a dormir esperando revalorizaciones futuras.

Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (14 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :8:
> Vaya bajadita estos días con la plata...A los acumuladores de monedas de 12 euros nos la sopla...
> Qué tal tus onzas bubbler?



/MODE IRONIC ON/

Sr Bubbler: SELL, SELL SELL cuanto antes no vaya a ser que baje más!!!

Ya ves a todos los foreros cargados de bullion que nerviosos se están poniendo, están tirando los precios y ajustándose al spot, ya han ganado demasiado y es hora de recoger trapo, no vaya a ser que::. Los karlillos por contra igual de caros y baratos que ayer., operación retorno a los BdE?:no:

/MODE IRONIC ON/


Es por añadir algo de salsa al hiloo, para que no siga degenerando hacia el frikismo esvástico.

Saludos


----------



## Ulisses (14 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> /MODE IRONIC ON/
> 
> Sr Bubbler: SELL, SELL SELL cuanto antes no vaya a ser que baje más!!!
> 
> ...



En todo caso, haremos caso del justificado apercibimiento de Eléctrico.:o


----------



## C.J. (14 Ene 2011)

Ahora es momento de tirar de seguro de facial.


----------



## Mk3 (14 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la plata está bajando, supongo que ahora es el momento en que el funcionario del BDE de La Coruña estará cumpliendo la "orden" que tienen en esa sucursal del BDE de no cambiar monedas de 12€ por billetes ¿no?
> 
> Si esto fuese un país serio a ese funcionario ya le habría caído un toque de atención de sus superiores por mentir premeditadamente a un ciudadano.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Ei, dejalo estar, creo que nos lee y se ha dado cuenta del detalle hamijo, se está portando bien, de un día para otro no sabes tú bien como ha cambiado la cosa. Ayer fué la última vez que me pasé y pasaré, hasta creo que la milf pechugona se me quedó mirando y todo...:fiufiu::XX:


----------



## C.J. (14 Ene 2011)

Jeje fijo que más de un funcionario del BDE nos lee.


----------



## C.J. (14 Ene 2011)

He hecho una prueba.

He puesto en google:

"monedas de 12 euros bde"


Probad y mirad los resultados que salen.


----------



## electric0 (14 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Ahora es momento de tirar de seguro de facial.



Pienso que no C.J. , en todo caso el momento de cargar mas si nos lo permiten nuestras rentas claro, al menos como yo lo veo.

Del seguro de facial siempre podras tirar, con la unica excepcion que mañana declarasen las monedas fuera de curso legal y dieran un tiempo de "cambio por papelines de colores" (cosa que no es normal que ocurra)

Asi que si no tienes previsto una mejor inversion, antes que tener el dinero parado en el banco, lo mejor karlillos bajo el colchon, discreccion absoluta y esperar a mejores tiempos; mejores porque se recupere la economia en breve(que va a ser que no), o mejores porque empeore y la plata suba al convertirse en uno de los valores refugio por excelencia en malos tiempos.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## vidarr (14 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> He hecho una prueba.
> 
> He puesto en google:
> 
> ...



Google Trends: 12 euros

Esos valencianos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> /MODE IRONIC ON/
> 
> Sr Bubbler: SELL, SELL SELL cuanto antes no vaya a ser que baje más!!!
> 
> ...




Juas! Juas! Más de uno ya está deseando que le cambien una onza bullion por dos karlillos...pero va a ser que no...¡juas! ¡juas!


----------



## Platón (14 Ene 2011)

más de uno se comerá sus palabras de aquí a 6 meses y se tirará de las orejas.., 

pero pensándolo bien, son más digestivas las palabras que las eagles...de todas formas otros van más cargados monstruo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> más de uno se comerá sus palabras de aquí a 6 meses y se tirará de las orejas..,



Eso es precisamente lo que les ha pasado a los que guardaban los Eagles para venderlos cuando el spot estuviese a 20 euros...¿Ya planeáis esperar otros 6 meses? Joer, vaya ruina...en ese tiempo se puede comprar y vender todo un par de veces ::


----------



## C.J. (14 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Pienso que no C.J. , en todo caso el momento de cargar mas si nos lo permiten nuestras rentas claro, al menos como yo lo veo.
> 
> Del seguro de facial siempre podras tirar, con la unica excepcion que mañana declarasen las monedas fuera de curso legal y dieran un tiempo de "cambio por papelines de colores" (cosa que no es normal que ocurra)
> 
> ...




Si yo soy de tu misma opinión. Es más, en breve me vence un depósito y me tocará volver a los pateos matutinos y limpias de sucursales.

A lo que me refiero es que a nosotros a malas siempre nos va a quedar el facial, a los cargados de eagles siempre les quedará entrar al foro a desprestigiar.


Por cierto, buen tiempo últimamente para la moto ¿eh?.

Saludos.


----------



## Platón (14 Ene 2011)

me da que te equivocas de persona...pero suerte


----------



## begginer (14 Ene 2011)

begginer dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> soy nuevo en el foro el cúal descubrí ayer y quedé alucinado de todo este tema de los karlillos.
> Estuve hasta la 3 de la mañana intentando leerme todo el hilo pero me fué imposible, no me gusta el café y me golpeó el hombre del mazo. ::
> 
> ...



¿nadie se anima a echarme una mano? ¿ninguna respuesta?


----------



## skifi (14 Ene 2011)

begginer dijo:


> ¿nadie se anima a echarme una mano? ¿ninguna respuesta?



Al habla un humilde pompero,




recién llegado a este foro, intentando aprender de los sabios, y que tiene menos idea que nadie de los que aquí escribe, pero si te puedo ayudar sin que me fustiguen demasiado en caso de meter la pata...



begginer dijo:


> Las cuestiones son: si aún se pueden encontrar monedas de 12€ en Madrid y si se pueden comprar en el Banco de Egpaña, cúal es la operativa y a dónde hay que dirigirse (¿Plaza de Cibeles, Banco de Egpaña, ventanilla 3, cómo el que va a por unas palomitas? )



En Madrid seguro que se pueden encontrar




, en sucursales bancarias donde:
A)- Les queden en ventanilla y te las quieran cambiar
B)- Te las puedan traer (en La Caixa, por ejemplo, sólo a los clientes de la oficina, o eso dicen)

En el Banco de España de Madrid, desde hace ya semanas, te dicen que no les quedan, que sólo de las de 20 Euros... Aquí existe el convencimiento de que haber, habrá, pero por algún motivo les cuesta desprenderse de ellas (por ejemplo, si leen este foro y han decidido repartirlas entre ellos).




Yo pasé un día por el Banco de España en Toledo, y allí simplemente pasé por una de las cajas, y pedí cambiar mis euros en papel por las susodichas monedas, sin problemas (de hecho el cajero es majo, agradable, simpático y de conversación más que didáctica). Me dijo además que desde hace un tiempo se las llevan a cascoporro, después de años de inactividad, al parecer incluso familias enteras en plan papá, mamá, y los niños, para usar los 5 DNIs.



begginer dijo:


> En el caso de que ya no hubiera monedas, ¿las de 20€ son rentables ya o próximas a hacerlo? ¿A cúanto ha de llegar la cotización de la plata, aprox, para qué lo sean?



Rentables en el sentido de que puedas ganar dinero, a día de hoy no lo son ni las de 12 Euros, pero es una forma de proteger tu dinero en "metálico" contra futuros inciertos... Las de 12 euros están ya rondando el precio en plata que contienen, y, a unas malas, siempre van a valer 12 euros (Subida de la plata: puede que ganes al venderla por su metal. Bajada de la plata: Siempre puedes volver a cambiarla por 12 euros en billete de 10 + moneda de 2 euros habitual). Y además, para qué engañarnos, es más fiable tener una moneda con valor intrínseco (la plata siempre será plata, y valiosa), que un billete en papel cuyo valor depende de un sistema económico que no pasa por su mejor momento... Por tanto, mientras haya monedas de 12 euros disponibles, son más golosas que las de 20 euros si esta es tu motivación. Otra cosa será cuando las de 12 euros se agoten, o cuando la plata (si sube), alcance valores mayores (Para eso, Garrapatez tiene una tabla genial)



begginer dijo:


> Gracias de antemano de un ignorante de la vida, hablando en plata



Me temo que, al final, te ha contestado otro ignorante de la vida, seguramente más torpe que cualquiera de los demás que nos leen, pero no te quería dejar con sensación de ser ignorado...




Gracias de todas formas a los que, posteando en este hilo, me han ilustrado a mí... ¡Un saludo!


----------



## C.J. (15 Ene 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## lcdbop (15 Ene 2011)

*Recolecta de monedas*

Esta semana he pasado por el BdE a recoger 83 monedas de 12 euros que había reservado. Además he podido recoger de sucursales de caja de ahorros las monedas que había encargado. En algunas cajas te dicen que ya no pueden pedir (que sólo de 20 euros), en otras que sólo les dejan 50 al mes por sucursal. Sin embargo, todavía es posible encargarlas en algunas sucursales de entidades bancarias, aunque cada vez en menos y si vuelves a pedir otra "ronda" de monedas ya empiezan las preguntas del tipo "¿y para qué quieres las monedas?".
Saludos


----------



## hortera (15 Ene 2011)

nunca se puede vender moneda de plata-oro por debajo del precio de mercado, en las monedas bullion se vende un poco por encima y en las de coleccion muy por encima del oro-plata que contienen, esto es un axioma, pues con los karlillos se ha roto esta verdad, se han estado vendiendo por debajo de precio mercado. esta claro que en cuanto vuelvan a subir a los del bde solo les quedan dos alternativas, o subir el precio de los karlillos como ya se ha hecho con otras monedas BOE 17jun2010, osea poner los carlillos12 a 15€ p ej, o bien retirarlos del mercado, vamos que les quedan dos telediarios


----------



## lcdbop (16 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> nunca se puede vender moneda de plata-oro por debajo del precio de mercado, en las monedas bullion se vende un poco por encima y en las de coleccion muy por encima del oro-plata que contienen, esto es un axioma, pues con los karlillos se ha roto esta verdad, se han estado vendiendo por debajo de precio mercado. esta claro que en cuanto vuelvan a subir a los del bde solo les quedan dos alternativas, o subir el precio de los karlillos como ya se ha hecho con otras monedas BOE 17jun2010, osea poner los carlillos12 a 15€ p ej, o bien retirarlos del mercado, vamos que les quedan dos telediarios



Ya los han subido a 20€, son las monedas del mundial o "mundialitos".


----------



## fierezo (16 Ene 2011)

¿Puedo comprarlos en un banco por 12€ reales?
Ya se que el valor facial no es lo mismo... pero por preguntar


----------



## hortera (16 Ene 2011)

los mundialitos es otra moneda distinta, con facial 20, yo hablo de los de facial 12, que aunque tengan facial 12 pueden venderlos mas caros, como las monedas de facial10 que las venden a 44 p ej


----------



## perogrullo (16 Ene 2011)

los mundialitos son los karlillos del 2011. Son la misma moneda, con el mismo contenido, pero con valor facial actualizado.

Lo que no se sabe muy bien es el motivo por el que el BdE vende en estos momentos monedas con plata al precio aproximado del spot, cuando podría retirarlas. También habría que recordar que, en el momento en que adquirieron la plata, el spot era mucho más bajo, por lo que el negocio no les sale tan mal. Recordemos que las monedas de 12€ están acuñadas en 2009.


Por otra parte, no conozco los motivos que llevan a la FNMT a acuñar las diferentes series de monedas, pero parece que, en estos momentos, las de 12 o 20€ tienen un significado especial, muy alejado del coleccionismo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (16 Ene 2011)

fierezo dijo:


> ¿Puedo comprarlos en un banco por 12€ reales?
> Ya se que el valor facial no es lo mismo... pero por preguntar



¿El qué? los karlillos son monedas de 12 € , tu banco te las compra/vende por 12 € igual que cualquier otra moneda o billete. Otra cosa es que alguna tienda o particular te las quiera vender a más precio, lo que pasará cuando ya no queden y el valor de la plata supere claramente al de su facial. Ídem para las de 20 €.


----------



## hortera (17 Ene 2011)

entonces yo estaba equivocado Perogrullo, si se pueden vender monedas por debajo del precio spot, imaginemos una joyeria que no vende ni pa pipas, tendrá que bajar el precio del oro hasta debajo del spot incluso para no quebrar...lo que resulta raro es que el estado español venda por debajo del spot


----------



## ryo (17 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> entonces yo estaba equivocado Perogrullo, si se pueden vender monedas por debajo del precio spot, imaginemos una joyeria que no vende ni pa pipas, tendrá que bajar el precio del oro hasta debajo del spot incluso para no quebrar...lo que resulta raro es que el estado español venda por debajo del spot



Lo estatal no está sometido a oferta-demanda ni competencia, de ahí que se produzcan esta clase de errores ocasionales. Yo me he encontrado a empleados de cajas preguntándome el precio de la onza de plata. No te digo más.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Ene 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> los mundialitos son los karlillos del 2011. Son la misma moneda, con el mismo contenido, pero con valor facial actualizado.
> 
> Lo que no se sabe muy bien es el motivo por el que el BdE vende en estos momentos monedas con plata al precio aproximado del spot, cuando podría retirarlas. También habría que recordar que, en el momento en que adquirieron la plata, el spot era mucho más bajo, por lo que el negocio no les sale tan mal. Recordemos que las monedas de 12€ están acuñadas en 2009.
> 
> ...



No entiendo porque debería retirarlas, tratándose de monedas conmemorativas dirigidas al ciudadano deberían mantenerlas hasta agotarse, el que ande listo y las pille mejor para él.


----------



## Platón (17 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No entiendo porque debería retirarlas



Stockholm syndrome


----------



## perogrullo (17 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No entiendo porque debería retirarlas, tratándose de monedas conmemorativas dirigidas al ciudadano deberían mantenerlas hasta agotarse, el que ande listo y las pille mejor para él.



podría utilizarlas para acuñar monedas nuevas con plata comprada a precio de stock de 2009 y vendida a 20€ o al precio que le ponga en 2012. Se ahorraría una pasta en compra de plata este año. 

Que conste que yo no me opongo a lo que hacen ahora, que es rentabilizar la compra que hicieron en 2009, mientras ayudan a algún ciudadano a mantener sus ahorros.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Ene 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> podría utilizarlas para acuñar monedas nuevas con plata comprada a precio de stock de 2009 y vendida a 20€ o al precio que le ponga en 2012. Se ahorraría una pasta en compra de plata este año.
> 
> Que conste que yo no me opongo a lo que hacen ahora, que es rentabilizar la compra que hicieron en 2009, mientras ayudan a algún ciudadano a mantener sus ahorros.



Mejor ahorro es no volver a sacar estas monedas, así de paso harían un favor a todos los que han pillado ya que sus monedas pasarían automaticamente a valer mucho más.

De todas formas lo ya acuñado se hizo con precio de la plata tirado por los suelos (comparado con ahora) por lo que imagino que todavía sale más rentable colocar esas monedas a 12€ hoy que el proceso de volver a juntarlas, destruirlas, fundirlas, acuñarlas y volver a redistribuirlas, esa es mi impresión.


----------



## perogrullo (17 Ene 2011)

tiene que ser esto, pero es raro de entender con el spot picoteando los 12€. Las monedas con menos valor que el metal han sido pasto de fundiciones en toda la historia.


----------



## hortera (17 Ene 2011)

yo creo que la peculiaridad de los karlillos es la siguiente: se venden al mismo precio que el facial, de ahí deduzco que el estado no gana un solo centimo con la 'venta' de los karlillos que no debemos de llamarla venta si no canje o cambio, tu les das 12€ y ellos te dan 12€ (como entrar con un billete en un bar pa que te lo cambien pa pillar tabaco vamos), mas bien el estado pierde, porque le das papel o niquel y ellos te dan plata, desconozco la filosofia que ha llevado al estado a sacar unas monedas perdiendo dinero, pero me gustaria saberla.


----------



## ryo (17 Ene 2011)

Os recuerdo que el BDE malvendió un 33% de todas sus reservas de oro en 2007. No le pidais demasiadas luces a los que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> yo creo que la peculiaridad de los karlillos es la siguiente: se venden al mismo precio que el facial, de ahí deduzco que el estado no gana un solo centimo con la 'venta' de los karlillos que no debemos de llamarla venta si no canje o cambio, tu les das 12€ y ellos te dan 12€ (como entrar con un billete en un bar pa que te lo cambien pa pillar tabaco vamos), mas bien el estado pierde, porque le das papel o niquel y ellos te dan plata, desconozco la filosofia que ha llevado al estado a sacar unas monedas perdiendo dinero, pero me gustaria saberla.



Eso sería verdad si los papeles de la impresora de Trichet se imprimen sin ningún respaldo pero espero que no sea así, el dinero fiat es una estafa pero imagino que todavía se imprime respaldando con algún tipo de garantía, si no fuese así las monedas de 12€ son en efecto un regalo del estado al ciudadano.



ryo dijo:


> Os recuerdo que el BDE malvendió un 33% de todas sus reservas de oro en 2007. No le pidais demasiadas luces a los que nos gobiernan.



Una pena que no hubieran sacado ese oro en forma de monedas para comprarlas los particulares aunque fuese con sobrespot, hubiesen conseguido el mismo dinero y por lo menos el oro se habría repartido entre la ciudadanía.

Lo más seguro es que ese oro estuviese apalabrado como pago a otro país o a empresas o gente fuerte. Para nuestros políticos nuestra función como ciudadanos es ver oir y callar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Eso sería verdad si los papeles de la impresora de Trichet se imprimen sin ningún respaldo pero espero que no sea así, el dinero fiat es una estafa pero imagino que todavía se imprime respaldando con algún tipo de garantía, si no fuese así las monedas de 12€ son en efecto un regalo del estado al ciudadano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error, hubieran conseguido incluso mas dinero con el sobrespot....
Aunque habrian hecho monedas con diseños pesimos, con un buen precio la gente las hubiera comprado.


----------



## begginer (17 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Al habla un humilde pompero,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias skifi y negrofuturo, de momento buscare en sucursales a ver que encuentro.
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## ryo (17 Ene 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Error, hubieran conseguido incluso mas dinero con el sobrespot....
> Aunque habrian hecho monedas con diseños pesimos, con un buen precio la gente las hubiera comprado.



En China el gobierno aconseja a sus ciudadanos adquirir oro y plata, aquí.. deuda soberana -___-


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Ene 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Error, hubieran conseguido incluso mas dinero con el sobrespot....
> Aunque habrian hecho monedas con diseños pesimos, con un buen precio la gente las hubiera comprado.



En efecto lo cual ya te sugiere que los lingotes seguramente fueron colocados a paises o a empresas fuertes por motivos que los españoles nunca sabremos, eso es la democracia, el arte de que los políticos hagan lo que les salga de la punta del nabo con lo que es de todos los españoles y nos traten a los súbditos como a escoria ignorante.

Muy cierto lo de las monedas de oro, aunque hubieran sido más feas que una mutación entre las letizias y el quijote yo creo que las hubiésemos comprado a mansalva, a todas luces hubiesen sido una buena inversión a juzgar por la subida que ha sufrido el oro desde entonces.


----------



## Germain (18 Ene 2011)

Hoy la cajera nº 9 me ha dado de todos los años excepto el 2002.


----------



## illokc (18 Ene 2011)

La FNMT ya ha anunciado el próximo engendro-moneda.
Se confirma que seguirán siendo de 20 €.
20 Euros - Centenario del Día de la Mujer Trabajadora

FNMT


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Ene 2011)

illokc dijo:


> La FNMT ya ha anunciado el próximo engendro-moneda.
> Se confirma que seguirán siendo de 20 €.
> 20 Euros - Centenario del Día de la Mujer Trabajadora
> 
> FNMT



Habrá que ver la orden ministerial cuando salga con lupa, no vaya a ser que el BDE haya recibido un feedback del calvo y les de por cambiar las reglas del juego :rolleye:

Lo normal es que todo siga como en años anteriores, pero en nuestro querido país bananero nada es descartable.


----------



## C.J. (18 Ene 2011)

Acostumbraos, a partir de ahora todas de 20.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Acostumbraos, a partir de ahora todas de 20.



Hasta que la plata suba al facil de 20 y la pondran a 30 €.... xD


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Acostumbraos, a partir de ahora todas de 20.





C.J. dijo:


> Si yo soy de tu misma opinión. Es más, *en breve me vence un depósito y me tocará volver a los pateos matutinos y limpias de sucursales*.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es que a nosotros a malas siempre nos va a quedar el facial, a los cargados de eagles siempre les quedará entrar al foro a desprestigiar.
> 
> ...



Serán las de 20€ ¿no?



Begginer dijo:


> niciado por begginer
> Hola a tod@s,
> soy nuevo en el foro el cúal descubrí ayer y quedé alucinado de todo este tema de los karlillos.
> Estuve hasta la 3 de la mañana intentando leerme todo el hilo pero me fué imposible, no me gusta el café y me golpeó el hombre del mazo.
> ...





C.J. dijo:


> BID-ASK Monedas de 12 euros del BdE



Vaya, vaya, vaya, el que apoyó que yo era un troll?


Yo afirmo que tú eres un


----------



## LamaTibetano (18 Ene 2011)

No quiero decir nada, pero en el BdeE de Valladolid (Plaza de España), donde un cercano me ha recogido "unas pocas", todavía quedan de 12 y sin visos de escasez.


----------



## hortera (18 Ene 2011)

cuando decis que los karlillos son feos, ¿a que os referis concretamente?, he visto pocas monedas de oro-plata, pero yo las veo normales, tan wapas o feas como las maple, krugerrand, nugget... espero que dentro de diez años sean conocidillas como monedas de inversion y se vendan en las tiendas tipo orodirect, no solo en numismaticas o que haya que ir vendiendolas en ebay, dios que cutre..


----------



## ryo (18 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> cuando decis que los karlillos son feos, ¿a que os referis concretamente?, he visto pocas monedas de oro-plata, pero yo las veo normales, tan wapas o feas como las maple, krugerrand, nugget... espero que dentro de diez años sean conocidillas como monedas de inversion y se vendan en las tiendas tipo orodirect, no solo en numismaticas o que haya que ir vendiendolas en ebay, dios que cutre..



No van a venderse en orodirect, de la misma forma que los paquillos tienen 50 años y tampoco se venden.

Son feas en el sentido de que por ejemplo hasta el 2004 las caras de los reyes tenian relieve, y ahora son planas. Tampoco tienen interés los temas que tratan, que están pilladísimos por los pelos. Que si Felipe con Leticia, que si quinto aniversario de la muerte de Cervantes, que si presidencia de la Unión Europea... no son temas especialmente relevantes historicamente hablando, y tampoco ayuda que en vez de llevar ilustraciones te pongan cenefas o diseños cutre. Digo yo, tampoco entiendo de temas numismáticos.


----------



## Germain (18 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> cuando decis que los karlillos son feos, ¿a que os referis concretamente?, he visto pocas monedas de oro-plata, pero yo las veo normales, tan wapas o feas como las maple, krugerrand, nugget... espero que dentro de diez años sean conocidillas como monedas de inversion y se vendan en las tiendas tipo orodirect, no solo en numismaticas o que haya que ir vendiendolas en ebay, dios que cutre..



Son feas de ******** y Orodirect me parece bastante cutre, pero bueno, lo que hay que buscar no es colocarlas si no que se conviertan en el dinero de verdad, el único medio de pago aceptado.


----------



## hortera (18 Ene 2011)

estamos de acuerdo en eso de la tematica y respecto al relieve cien por cien, por eso me gustan mas las del 2002, 2003.....pues no me veo vendiendolas en ebay, a ver si se quitan del mercado ya.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> cuando decis que los karlillos son feos, ¿a que os referis concretamente?, he visto pocas monedas de oro-plata, pero yo las veo normales, tan wapas o feas como las maple, krugerrand, nugget... espero que dentro de diez años sean conocidillas como monedas de inversion y se vendan en las tiendas tipo orodirect, no solo en numismaticas o que haya que ir vendiendolas en ebay, dios que cutre..



¿Alguien sabe si en las casas alemanas se cotizan ya sus karlillos de 10 €?


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Ene 2011)

hortera dijo:


> cuando decis que los karlillos son feos, ¿a que os referis concretamente?, he visto pocas monedas de oro-plata, pero yo las veo normales, tan wapas o feas como las maple, krugerrand, nugget... espero que dentro de diez años sean conocidillas como monedas de inversion y se vendan en las tiendas tipo orodirect, no solo en numismaticas o que haya que ir vendiendolas en ebay, dios que cutre..



No son feas al azar o porque el diseñador estuviera fumado ese día, creo que lo hacen a propósito porque es la moneda más accesible al populacho.

Alguien que haya adquirido alguna de las series proof en oro 999 o reales de plata con ediciones limitadas para coleccionistas nos podría comentar si hay mucha diferencia en los diseños, sospecho que las de colección limitidas son más elaboradas.

Malpensado que es uno :rolleye:


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> En efecto lo cual ya te sugiere que los lingotes seguramente fueron colocados a paises o a empresas fuertes por motivos que los españoles nunca sabremos, eso es la democracia, el arte de que los políticos hagan lo que les salga de la punta del nabo con lo que es de todos los españoles y nos traten a los súbditos como a escoria ignorante.
> 
> Muy cierto lo de las monedas de oro, aunque hubieran sido más feas que una mutación entre las letizias y el quijote yo creo que las hubiésemos comprado a mansalva, a todas luces hubiesen sido una buena inversión a juzgar por la subida que ha sufrido el oro desde entonces.



Que hijo putas.... nos hubieramos forrado... Lo vendieron cuando estaba a 800-850$ la onza.... Le habriamos ganado un 50% a la inversion...

Bueno, de lo malo malo... nos dejan las 12 € para hacerlo.


----------



## C.J. (19 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Serán las de 20€ ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me lo explique.


----------



## xuncall (19 Ene 2011)

Hola chicxs,

Antes de nada saludaros porque es mi primera participación.

Llevo tiempo leyéndoos, y por fin me he decidido a ir a por los karlillos.

Quería pediros consejo. Hoy he llamado por la mañana al bde (Coruña) y me han dicho que me reservan para mañana sin problemas las 83 monedas.

Yo estaba contento porque había leído a otro forero de Coruña en este hilo que sólo te pedían aquí nombre y teléfono, nada de DNI. Todo iba así cuando llamé por teléfono, pero justo al final me recordó el señor que tenía que llevar el DNI mañana...

¿Lo veis un GRAN problema el tema del DNI? Es que no me hace mucha gracia...


Gracias!


----------



## uojoo (19 Ene 2011)

Si sueles estafar a hacienda pues si puede ser un problema si eres un mero mortal que puede justificar los 1000€ any problem ademas espero que tengan problemas mas importantes como evasiones de impuestos en suiza de deportistas de elite que perseguir que 1000 miseros €


----------



## electric0 (20 Ene 2011)

Caidas de 40€/k en un solo dia ¿alguien sabe que esta pasando?

Todos sabemos que la plata es muy volatil, muy inestable, cambiante segun salga el dia, pero 40 € es tela marinera.

Si alguien puede dar algo de luz al tema se agradecera.


Un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Caidas de 40€/k en un solo dia ¿alguien sabe que esta pasando?
> 
> Todos sabemos que la plata es muy volatil, muy inestable, cambiante segun salga el dia, pero 40 € es tela marinera.
> 
> ...



40 euros por kilo....es mucho, pero 40.000 millones de dólares, también. 

China, US reach $45 billion export deals

Es una noticia que, posiblemente, haya insuflado algo de esperanza sobre la recuperación de las exportaciones norteamericanas y eso afecta siempre al precio de los metales...pero no es más que una especulación por mi parte. 40.000. millones en contratos que, según el señor ese moreno, darían soporte a 235.000 puestos de trabajo. 



> "From machinery to software, from aviation to agriculture, these deals will support some 235,000 American jobs -- and that includes many manufacturing jobs," US President Barack Obama said at a joint press conference with Hu.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Ene 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> 40 euros por kilo....es mucho, pero 40.000 millones de dólares, también.
> 
> China, US reach $45 billion export deals
> 
> Es una noticia que, posiblemente, haya insuflado algo de esperanza sobre la recuperación de las exportaciones norteamericanas y eso afecta siempre al precio de los metales...pero no es más que una especulación por mi parte. 40.000. millones en contratos que, según el señor ese moreno, darían soporte a 235.000 puestos de trabajo.



Es una excelente noticia que corrija el precio de los metales si la posición en ellos es la de apostar por un seguro, si la posición es especulativa la cosa cambia.

Hablando de oro en vez de plata creo que hay gente esperando una corrección significativa para entrar en físico, la última ventana interesante se abrió en agosto y desde entonces no ha habido buenas oportunidades en precio.

Ojalá haya más noticias positivas aunque todos sepamos que la economía está hecha unos zorros, eso supondrá bajada en los metales, o sea oportunidad para comprar, por otro lado la cuenta atrás para que todo se vaya a la mierda sigue funcionando, estas bajadas sirven para barrer a los indecisos y a la gente que no tiene las ideas claras.


----------



## C.J. (20 Ene 2011)

Yo también creo que puede abrirse en breve una ventana interesante para entrar en el oro si se sigue con las correciones.


----------



## inver (20 Ene 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Caidas de 40€/k en un solo dia ¿alguien sabe que esta pasando?
> 
> Todos sabemos que la plata es muy volatil, muy inestable, cambiante segun salga el dia, pero 40 € es tela marinera.
> 
> ...



En el hilo de la plata hace dos semanas, mas concretamente el día 7 post 2020 ya se indicaba la posibilidad de cambio de tendencia, (o corrección de tendencia actual).

En el mismo hilo, antes de ayer día 18, en los post 2102, 2111, 2113, 2117, 2118, se ponían indicadores que apuntaban hacia una posible caída del precio.

Históricamente la caída de hoy no ha sido tan fuerte. 
Cuando lleguen momentos convulsos, las variaciones diarias posiblemente serán bestiales.

La explicación inmediata a lo de hoy. 
Una buena noticia macroeconomica USA a las 14:30. 
Que las peticiones semanales de subsidios de desempleo han sido mejor de lo esperado por los analistas.
Buena noticia USA = se fortalece el dolar = bajan los metales.


----------



## fepeerre (21 Ene 2011)

El lunes voy a desplazarme de nuevo al BdE para lo mismo de otras veces. Entiendo que haya gente que pague hasta 12.5 por una moneda (hilo BID), sin embargo me pregunto porque no se plantea nadie la compra de monedas de 10 € portuguesas, puesto que estas te las envian por correo. Así:

*Moneda 10 € - Portugal*
Peso y ley: 27 grs – 0.500	
Coste extra: 123.06€ envio (hilo Portugal) por 999 piezas (9990€)
*Precio onza :23.33 €*

*Moneda 12€ BdE*
Peso y ley: 18 grs – 0.925
Coste extra:0.5€ (Hilo BID)
*Precio onza 23.35*

Si alguien pagase más (algo que parece real en el hilo BID) entonces la balanza se inclinaria desde el punto de vista del coste plata por la moneda portuguesa. 

Elementos en contra de esta opción:
1 – pesan mucho más respecto a la plata.
2 – la opción garantía valor facial solo es valida si viajas a Lisboa.

¿Hay más elementos en contra de esa opción?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Ene 2011)

fepeerre dijo:


> El lunes voy a desplazarme de nuevo al BdE para lo mismo de otras veces. Entiendo que haya gente que pague hasta 12.5 por una moneda (hilo BID), sin embargo me pregunto porque no se plantea nadie la compra de monedas de 10 € portuguesas, puesto que estas te las envian por correo. Así:
> 
> *Moneda 10 € - Portugal*
> Peso y ley: 27 grs – 0.500
> ...



Con todos mis respetos la ley 0.500 es una p. mierda :rolleye: no hacen sombra a los karlillos ni de lejos. Aun así son mejores para bancolchón que los papelitos, siempre y cuando vivas o estés cerca de portugal.

El diseño es bonito.


----------



## hortera (21 Ene 2011)

estoy de acuerdo garrapatez, otro de los puntos a favor del karlillos es su pureza 925 milesimas (aunque en las tiendas tipicas solo veo que venden con pureza 999) la del karlillos no esta nada mal, son mas duras y si han estado circuladas no es tan importante una muesca como en una de 999, en Austria p. ej. en sus monedas de coleccion tienen de 800, 900 y 925 milesimas, asi que la nuestra esta entre las mejores.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Ene 2011)

*Nuevo en el foro*

Hola,

llevo leyendo en el foro un tiempo y hasta hoy no me he decidido a escribir. Estoy interesado en hacerme con karlillos y quería saber si ya se ha pasado la oportunidad dado el bajón que lleva la plata de inicio de año.

Un saludo


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Ene 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> llevo leyendo en el foro un tiempo y hasta hoy no me he decidido a escribir. Estoy interesado en hacerme con karlillos y quería saber si ya se ha pasado la oportunidad dado el bajón que lleva la plata de inicio de año.
> 
> Un saludo



Que mas te dara que baje la plata si tu moneda sigue valiendo los mismos 12 euros????
Es que todavia yo creo que no se entiende. Si la plata sube, ganas, si la plata baja, sigues con tus 12 euros, con lo cual si quieres monedas y ves bajon de la plata, nunca perderas, tus 12 euros valen 12 euros, y si sube la plata pues a disfrutar, si tienes muchas claro, supongo, pero no creo que nadie se haga rico con estas monedas.
Un saludo


----------



## hortera (22 Ene 2011)

pues esto es como en la bolsa, si compras cien acciones, ganaras para un movil nuevo, si compras mil, para un coche nuevo, si compras diez mil para un piso nuevo, osea que hay que meter mucho dinero para ganar mucho dinero, a no ser que tengas un golpe de suerte...es dificil pero hay muchas mas probabilidades que en la loteria, la vida es una tómbola..


----------



## electric0 (22 Ene 2011)

fepeerre dijo:


> El lunes voy a desplazarme de nuevo al BdE para lo mismo de otras veces. Entiendo que haya gente que pague hasta 12.5 por una moneda (hilo BID), sin embargo me pregunto porque no se plantea nadie la compra de monedas de 10 € portuguesas, puesto que estas te las envian por correo. Así:
> 
> *Moneda 10 € - Portugal*
> Peso y ley: 27 grs – 0.500
> ...



Si, hay otro elemento muy determinante; en caso de que la plata suba lo suficiente para que sea interesante la compra por parte de un fundidor, la moneda española tiene salida "directa" ya que esta en el valor de "plata de ley" 925, que es la misma de la joyeria normal, en caso de fundir las portugesas se tendria que añadir gran cantidad de plata 999, para equilibrar hasta conseguir 925.

Es decir, "plata española" directamente al crisol y a fabricar piezas a 925, ...
plata portuguesa + plata granalla 999 en cantidad correcta, y luego a fabricar.

Como es ovbio siempre se pagara peor la plata "protuguesa" que la "española" (en caso de fundicion claro) y lo de "purificarla" sale mas caro todavia.

------------

En otro orden de cosas, estamos asi como 100€ por debajo de maximos en el precio de la plata de 750€/k hemos bajado a 650€/k (valores aproximados) parece que como era logico el anuncio de las "buenas relaciones" comerciales EEUU-CHINA hacen que el dinero vuelva a los mercados y abandone los metales, pero ¿por cuanto tiempo? si sabemos que el sistema esta quebrado, por mucho que lo "parcheen" el dinero volvera a huir del mercado para volver a los metales...

Pienso que es el momento, si se puede claro, de cargar en fisico, sea via monedas, lingotes o granalla, ... a mi modo de ver volvera a subir el precio, y mas de lo que estaba, eso si, tener paciencia si cargais, debe pasar un tiempo para que el dinero salga de nuevo del mercado y retorne a los metales, posiblemente hablemos de varios meses..

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2011)

Bueno chicos, hoy e ido al banco de españa en valencia y me he llevado 20 monedicas...10 del 2010 y otras 10 de diversos años, aunque estoy por ir y cambiarlas por que alguna me da la impresion que esta amarillenta.

Por cierto, que buena esta la chavala que me ha atendido...no es la de gafitas (la cual tambien me follaria, la verdad), esta es una morena con cara de loba, bueno, el que sea de valencia y alla ido igual sabe de quien hablo.

El caso es que la chica me ha dicho que ultimamente se llevan muchisimas de estas monedas...tambien me dijo "hasta que se cansen...un dia se cansan y vienen y las vuelven a cambiar por billetes"...

En fin, al menos en valencia hay monedas todavia....yo creo que aun deben haber un huevo, esto no se va a acabar en cuatro dias, y tampoco creo que el bde las este recolectando para refundirlas o los cajeros las escondan o cosas asi...

En una sucursal de una caja, me han dicho que ya solo les traen de 20 euros, de las de 12 nanai.

P.d: por cierto, ya no hay tanto movimiento en este hilo...ya no noto la euforia inicial.


----------



## C.J. (24 Ene 2011)

El que tenía que cargar ya ha cargado, por eso no hay tanto movimiento en el hilo.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> El que tenía que cargar ya ha cargado, por eso no hay tanto movimiento en el hilo.



Si, imagino que muchos ya habran convertido sus billetes en plata.

Por cierto, alguien sabe como va la cotizacion ? vamos subiendo?


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe como va la cotizacion ?
> 
> vamos subiendo?



:8::8::8::8::8::8
::::::::::::::::

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

pero tranquilo, dale tiempo y verás...el hilo está tocado y hundido hasta nuevas subidas claro. La plata "buena" cada día mas cara...los karlillos igual que siempre:XX::XX:


----------



## BURBRUJITA (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> pero tranquilo, dale tiempo y verás...el hilo está tocado y hundido hasta nuevas subidas claro. La plata "buena" cada día mas cara...los karlillos igual que siempre:XX::XX:




Es que los karlillos no llevan plata buena? ::


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8::8
> ::::::::::::::::
> 
> Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
> ...



Tu sigue con lo tuyo troll.


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

buena...buena..., cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera, lo bueno que tiene es el precio de compra y la recompra garantizada (por el momento).

No se sienta usted atacado sr. Davitín y no me califique de troll, plata es plata, papel es papel, pero dentro de cada género hay clases y clases, como ocurre con los seres humanos, gente y gente...eche cuentas y actué en consecuencia, si todos los españolitos actuasen solo la mitad de lo bien que está actuando usted, mejor les iría. De veras, no busque enemigos y trolls donde no los hay. 

Ahh, y de nada por lo de la cotización...aunque parece mentira que a estas alturas tenga usted que pedir ayuda para esas cosas.


----------



## Germain (24 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, que buena esta la chavala que me ha atendido...no es la de gafitas (la cual tambien me follaria, la verdad), esta es una morena con cara de loba, bueno, el que sea de valencia y alla ido igual sabe de quien hablo.



Vamos a tener que invitarlas a unas fantas.


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> buena...buena..., cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera, lo bueno que tiene es el precio de compra y la recompra garantizada (por el momento).



Aclaración para los mal pensados

Con lo subrayado me refiero a que esas son las bondades actuales en este momento (y que es de esperar que en un futuro puedan incrementarse), no que en un futuro cambie lo de la recompra garantizada por el BdE, que ya les veo venir:


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Aclaración para los mal pensados
> 
> Con lo subrayado me refiero a que esas son las bondades actuales en este momento (y que es de esperar que en un futuro puedan incrementarse), no que en un futuro cambie lo de la recompra garantizada por el BdE, que ya les veo venir:



Menos mal que lo has aclarado, que ya estaba yo con la lanza en ristre

Por cierto, no quiero resucitar viejas y cansinas polemicas pero...os acordais de aquella agria y cansina discusion sobre si los comercios estaban obligados a aceptar los karlillos como monedas normales y todo aquel rollo? pues bien, hoy, cuando me pase por mi caja, me dio por preguntarle al chico de la ventanilla (el que me dijo que solo les llegan monedas de 20 euros), y me dijo que todos los karlillos de todos los años eran monedas de curso legal y que se podian usar en todos los comercios...le dije si eso era valido para todas las de todos los años y me dijo que si...no se...digo yo que algo sabra el "chaval de la ventanilla".


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Menos mal que lo has aclarado, que ya estaba yo con la lanza en ristre
> Por cierto, no quiero resucitar viejas y cansinas polemicas pero...



Pues eso, no las resucitemos, ahora que estamos todos tranquilitos y lo que menos nos preocupa es el liberatorio...hay información suficiente y reiterada en ambas direcciones,...el barro es de poca utilidad.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Ene 2011)

Que bajen los metales es una excelente noticia para los que tienen interés en cargar más.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, que luego no se diga que sólamente posteamos cuando sube:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## C.J. (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> pero tranquilo, dale tiempo y verás...el hilo está tocado y hundido hasta nuevas subidas claro. La plata "buena" cada día mas cara...los karlillos igual que siempre:XX::XX:




Clro claro, a la hora de fundirla es "más plata" la de los eagles que la de los karlillos. :rolleye:

En fin.


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Que bajen los metales es una excelente noticia para los que tienen interés en cargar más.



Estimado sr Garrapatez: bajo mi humilde parecer, la bajada representa una excelente noticia para cargar durante más tiempo al mismo precio ya que dejará de subir, no obstante, que el spot baje no quiere decir que el precio del físico baje, o al menos lo haga en la misma proporción ni parecida. ¿Me está usted entendiendo verdad?


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Clro claro, a la hora de fundirla es "más plata" la de los eagles que la de los karlillos. :rolleye:
> 
> En fin.



Que no sr CJ, que plata es plata y siempre lo será, y si es .925 pues mejor, pero fundirla no es la única manera de ganar dinero con ella, ni parece la más rentable de todas las posibles. Que afición por el crisol...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :8::8::8:::::::::::::
> 
> Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
> 
> pero tranquilo, dale tiempo y verás...el hilo está tocado y hundido hasta nuevas subidas claro. La plata "buena" cada día mas cara...los karlillos igual que siempre:XX::XX:



::

Desde que empezaste a trollear en este hilo, tus Eagles se han devaluado más de un 10%. Los que invirtieron en karlillos pueden hoy cambiarlos por billetes....y por ejemplo comprar eagles un 10% más baratos...:XX:

(aún no es momento, pero si sigue bajando puede serlo)

Si es que algunos no aprendéis ni a palos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Vamos a tener que invitarlas a unas fantas.



Cabrones compartid. Invtadlas al foro...que yo las invito a la orósfera...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Estimado sr Garrapatez: bajo mi humilde parecer, la bajada representa una excelente noticia para cargar durante más tiempo al mismo precio ya que dejará de subir, no obstante, que el spot baje no quiere decir que el precio del físico baje, o al menos lo haga en la misma proporción ni parecida. ¿Me está usted entendiendo verdad?



Es divertido el razonamiento TioGilipetesco que olvida ciertos argumentos cuando le conviene, y los resucita en otras ocasiones...

A ver si nos fijamos en eso cuando se calcula el ratio REAL de oro y plata. Con el exorbitado sobrespot que se paga en la plata (menos en los karlillos  ), no tienen naa que ver los dos ratios.


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> Desde que empezaste a trollear en este hilo, tus Eagles se han devaluado más de un 10%...



Are you sure?¿cuándo salió usted de compras por última vez?¿sería tan amable de indicarme el hipermercado en el cual se venden eagles por un 10% menos del precio a 19-nov-2010?

De veras, se equivoca de persona, en cuanto a lo de los ratios desconozco si va por mí o es uno de sus recientes descubrimientos, pero tampoco hace falta ser un lumbreras para ver que las bullion internacional exigen pagar un elevado sobrespot, pero la cuestión es que se paga y hay mercado para ello.

Un saludo que ya se le echaba de menos


----------



## El cid (24 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Que bajen los metales es una excelente noticia para los que tienen interés en cargar más.



Sí, ahora que está bajando voy a cargar mas karlillos que me cuestan mas baratos. :XX:

Pero, ¿todavia hay quien compra otra cosa que no sean karlillos?


----------



## merche400 (24 Ene 2011)

yo sigo "apostando" por el bullion patrio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Are you sure?¿cuándo salió usted de compras por última vez?¿sería tan amable de indicarme el hipermercado en el cual se venden eagles por un 10% menos del precio a 19-nov-2010?



He dicho desde que andabas trolleando, que creo que era en máximos, cuando andaban por más de 28 euracos. Y me he equivocado. Han bajado al menos un 15% :

Silbermnzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

El cid dijo:


> Sí, ahora que está bajando voy a cargar mas karlillos que me cuestan mas baratos. :XX:
> 
> Pero, ¿todavia hay quien compra otra cosa que no sean karlillos?



Sí, pero porque no hay karlillos aúreos


----------



## Platón (24 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> He dicho desde que andabas trolleando, que creo que era en máximos, cuando andaban por más de 28 euracos. Y me he equivocado. Han bajado al menos un 15%



Pero si usted me ha fichado como un troll desde mi primer post

Quien le a dicho a usted que yo las pagaba a 28???...por cierto haga un pedido a los germanos, a ver si se las dejan a ese precio, no sería mala opción. buenas noches


----------



## Germain (24 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cabrones compartid. Invtadlas al foro...que yo las invito a la orósfera...



:no::no::no: Que tú tienes más horos.


----------



## Robinson (24 Ene 2011)

*Venta de 100 monedas de plata ley 900.*

Saludos estimados foristas.

Ocurro a vuestra sapiensa, para que por favor me digan, si es posible vender 100 monedas todas iguales en su capsula de 1 onza de plata ley 900 (90% plata) a buen precio. Estas monedas no son europeas, son de un banco central latinoamericano.

1 - ?donde las puedo vender al mejor precio?
2 - ?que precio podria obtener por ellas?
3 - ?si soy un turista en españa, tengo que cobrar, pagar algun tipo de IVA al hacer la venta?

Gracias.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Saludos estimados foristas.
> 
> Ocurro a vuestra sapiensa, para que por favor me digan, si es posible vender 100 monedas todas iguales en su capsula de 1 onza de plata ley 900 (90% plata) a buen precio. Estas monedas no son europeas, son de un banco central latinoamericano.
> 
> ...



Da mas informacion, hombre.

De que pais vienen? que peso tienen? fotos?


----------



## Robinson (25 Ene 2011)

davitin, cada moneda pesa 31,1 gramos, una onza troy y es 90% plata.
Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> davitin, cada moneda pesa 31,1 gramos, una onza troy y es 90% plata.
> Saludos.



¿Estás seguro? Me extrañaría....

Déjate de rollos y di qué moneda es (país, año, y facial)


----------



## hortera (25 Ene 2011)

supongo que ya habeis visto alguna vez lo que yo he visto ahora por primera vez, al entrar en la pagina de Pro Aurum hay publicidad de la moneda alemana silberzehner ('primahermana' del karlillo por todos conocida)... de mano me llama la atencion que hagan publicidad de una moneda que no venden, osea que es de la 'competencia', y parece que lleva 625 milesimas de plata (no se aleman ), ¿alguien sabe cuanto cuesta la moneda (supongo que el valor facial 10€) y cuanto pesa?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> davitin, cada moneda pesa 31,1 gramos, una onza troy y es 90% plata.
> Saludos.



¿Una onza en plata fina o una onza en total? ¿Por qué no dices qué moneda es?


----------



## electric0 (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> davitin, cada moneda pesa 31,1 gramos, una onza troy y es 90% plata.
> Saludos.



Pues fijate tu que uno anda buscando plata hasta debajo de las piedras, incluso comprando granalla a granel (valgame la medio-redundancia) y hasta podria estar interesado en otro tipo de monedas, pero claro, no sabiendo siquiera ni cual es, ni el pais, ni una misera foto, como que es ir perdiendo el tiempo...... espero machote que no vendas pisos, porque con la que cae, asi, con esa actitud, vas a vender pocos...

-------------

En otro orden de cosas, la caida del precio es bestial, realmente bestial, asi como de mas de 100€ por kilo, menos mal que por un lado tengo el seguro del facial, y por otro el valor plata, ¿ganar? de momento nada ¿perder? tampoco nada, ni siquiera con la granalla que compre. (al menos todavia)

Un saludo.


----------



## Robinson (25 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro? Me extrañaría....
> Déjate de rollos y di qué moneda es (país, año, y facial)



Saludos Monsterspeculator, Claro que estoy seguro, es una moneda emitida por el banco y en ella se puede leer claramente que dice ley 900, es decir que el contenido es 90% plata, la moneda es de 31,1 gramos y por lo tanto tiene 28 gramos de plata pura.



perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Una onza en plata fina o una onza en total? ¿Por qué no dices qué moneda es?



Saludos perlenbacher, la moneda es conmemorativa pero el diseño es un poco feo, claro como moneda esta muy bien hecha. En general no se de que año son creo que del 2002 disculpa que no lo anote, es que no las he comprado aun. Esta moneda no la van a conseguir por internet, de hecho busque informacion de ella y no la encontre. es un conocido que tiene un lote grande de estas monedas y quiero ver si es negocio comprarselas y venderselas a alguien.




electric0 dijo:


> Pues fijate tu que uno anda buscando plata hasta debajo de las piedras, incluso comprando granalla a granel (valgame la medio-redundancia) y hasta podria estar interesado en otro tipo de monedas, pero claro, no sabiendo siquiera ni cual es, ni el pais, ni una misera foto, como que es ir perdiendo el tiempo...... espero machote que no vendas pisos, porque con la que cae, asi, con esa actitud, vas a vender pocos...
> Un saludo.



Saludos electric0, pues bien a referidas cuentas, lo que deseo saber es si se pueden vender las 100 monedas a unos 22 o 23 euros cada una, ya que menos de ese precio no hay ganancia, todas en su capsula transparente, sin circular. 
Por cierto, tampoco me han asesorado con lo del IVA.

Espero que ahora si me puedan ayudar con un consejo al gran nivel que ustedes tienen.


----------



## Germain (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Saludos Monsterspeculator, Claro que estoy seguro, es una moneda emitida por el banco y en ella se puede leer claramente que dice ley 900, es decir que el contenido es 90% plata, la moneda es de 31,1 gramos y por lo tanto tiene 28 gramos de plata pura.



Ya, ya, eso ya lo has dicho, lo que queremos es saber el país.


----------



## sakeo (25 Ene 2011)

Puedes subir alguna foto????????

es que si no me parece que no te van a hacer mucho caso


----------



## davitin (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Saludos Monsterspeculator, Claro que estoy seguro, es una moneda emitida por el banco y en ella se puede leer claramente que dice ley 900, es decir que el contenido es 90% plata, la moneda es de 31,1 gramos y por lo tanto tiene 28 gramos de plata pura.
> 
> 
> Saludos perlenbacher, la moneda es conmemorativa pero el diseño es un poco feo, claro como moneda esta muy bien hecha. En general no se de que año son creo que del 2002 disculpa que no lo anote, es que no las he comprado aun. Esta moneda no la van a conseguir por internet, de hecho busque informacion de ella y no la encontre. es un conocido que tiene un lote grande de estas monedas y quiero ver si es negocio comprarselas y venderselas a alguien.
> ...



Ni dices el pais ni pones fotos, hueles a estafa que te cagas.


----------



## El Secretario (25 Ene 2011)

Tag: panchito vende medalla de la comunión del niño. ::

Oye, a ver si será lo que aquí llaman comúnmente "medallas" y no es una moneda... :|



> Saludos perlenbacher, *la moneda es conmemorativa *


----------



## Ulisses (25 Ene 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Tag: panchito vende medalla de la comunión del niño. ::
> 
> Oye, a ver si será lo que aquí llaman comúnmente "medallas" y no es una moneda... :|



Ni es panchito ni es pompero. inocho:

Me juego la plata que quiere vender.

Y otra tanta a que es del atleti.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2011)

Este pompero me suena al INMI SOY reloaded que ha pescao algunas monedas de sus parientes y anda buscando el mercado negro para venderlas


----------



## C.J. (25 Ene 2011)

Ya tenemos otro multinick.


----------



## Robinson (25 Ene 2011)

*Yo lo que quiero es que me digan si es negocio o no.*

Lamentandolo mucho no me he dado a entender, lo que quiero es evaluar un posible negocio, no hacer el negocio.

Yo lo que quiero es una respuesta de este tipo:

Estimado Robinson, pues fijate que si son monedas oficiales y con certificado puede que obtengas entre 22 a 25 euros por cada una. que vendas un lote de 100 es dificil ya que por aqui solo se venden si acaso lotes de 10 monedas.

o como esta:
Si las monedas se comprueba que en cada una hay 28 gramos de plata pura de los 31,1 gramos de la moneda entera, entonces el precio es spot menos 5%, ese es el precio minimo que puedes conseguir y si, es facil vender lotes de 100.

o esta otra:
Lo que te aconsejo es que vendas el lote de monedas a una fundidora de plata y ellas lo pagan al precio de spot, te recomiendo la fundidora xxx, la cual cobra XXX euros. Asi conseguiras el mejor precio. y respecto del IVA, pues, es lo mismo cuando haces trueque con amigos. en el caso de la fundidora tu tendras que pagar X% de IVA al venderles las monedas para que las fundan.

Gracias a todos los que han escrito.


----------



## Germain (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Lamentandolo mucho no me he dado a entender, lo que quiero es evaluar un posible negocio, no hacer el negocio.
> 
> Yo lo que quiero es una respuesta de este tipo:
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, todo eso depende de la moneda, es vital saber el país y el año. No son lo mismo los diners andorranos que las silver eagles.


----------



## Robinson (25 Ene 2011)

Pero el pais que importa, suponte que son del banco central de colombia, de las que no aparecen en la pagina del banco central de colombia, son monedas bien hechas pero las mas feas que puedas imaginar. Lo mismo con la fecha, eso que importa?, si las hicieron en el 2006 o en el 2004 o ayer, no son monedas conocidas por los coleccionistas y por lo tanto creo que no tienen valor numismatico, sino meramente metalico. todas las 100 monedas son del mismo año y son iguales.

?Ahora si me pueden dar una respuesta? Gracias.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Pero el pais que importa, suponte que son del banco central de colombia, de las que no aparecen en la pagina del banco central de colombia, son monedas bien hechas pero las mas feas que puedas imaginar. Lo mismo con la fecha, eso que importa?, si las hicieron en el 2006 o en el 2004 o ayer, no son monedas conocidas por los coleccionistas y por lo tanto creo que no tienen valor numismatico, sino meramente metalico. todas las 100 monedas son del mismo año y son iguales.
> 
> ?Ahora si me pueden dar una respuesta? Gracias.



Después de tanto misterio y las vueltas que le estás dando lo único que has conseguido es que la gente se canse ya del temita, a este paso hasta te van a hacer una memé con el fotochop.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Ene 2011)

Esto parece un diálogo de besugos, dejate de rollos y dinos datos reales en vez de irte por las ramas.


----------



## electric0 (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Saludos Monsterspeculator, Claro que estoy seguro, es una moneda emitida por el banco y en ella se puede leer claramente que dice ley 900, es decir que el contenido es 90% plata, la moneda es de 31,1 gramos y por lo tanto tiene 28 gramos de plata pura.
> 
> 
> Saludos perlenbacher, la moneda es conmemorativa pero el diseño es un poco feo, claro como moneda esta muy bien hecha. En general no se de que año son creo que del 2002 disculpa que no lo anote, es que no las he comprado aun. Esta moneda no la van a conseguir por internet, de hecho busque informacion de ella y no la encontre. *es un conocido que tiene un lote grande de estas monedas y quiero ver si es negocio comprarselas y venderselas a alguien.*
> ...



Bien, aclaremonos, es ud. entonces un "pasaplatero", osea, no compra si no tiene asegurada la venta, ademas de algo que no puede mostrar y por un precio bastante alto (tal y como estan ahora las cosas).... mmmm, creo que este no es el sitio apropiado, ni creo que nadie le compre algo que es "muy bueno" pero que no se puede ver....

En fin, que la moneda existe, pero que no hay ni una foto siquiera por internet, pues mire ud., no tengo costumbre de desarrollar "conversaciones para besugos", por mi parte enseñe primero la mercancia (fotos al menos) y luego, ya si eso, hablamos.

Recuerde que he sido amable con ud., otros le hubieran llamado de troll para arriba, yo me quedo solo con porronpompero en cuarentena.

Ala, si eso, ya lo vamos viendo.... no vaya a usar el mismo metodo para vender pisos, no vendera ni uno.

saludos


----------



## Germain (25 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Pero el pais que importa, suponte que son del banco central de colombia, de las que no aparecen en la pagina del banco central de colombia, son monedas bien hechas pero las mas feas que puedas imaginar. Lo mismo con la fecha, eso que importa?, si las hicieron en el 2006 o en el 2004 o ayer, no son monedas conocidas por los coleccionistas y por lo tanto creo que no tienen valor numismatico, sino meramente metalico. todas las 100 monedas son del mismo año y son iguales.
> 
> ?Ahora si me pueden dar una respuesta? Gracias.



<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d3r96KstZLU" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Ene 2011)

¿La moneda no será por casualidad esta?:


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2011)

Lo que pasa es que en los ultimos meses este hilo ha sido de los mas activos del subforo, si no el que mas, y como ahora ha decaido un poco, pues calopez nos mete un troll para animar el cotarro, ahora nos esperan 2 o 3 paginas de leer gilipo.lleces.
.


----------



## Robinson (26 Ene 2011)

Yo soy un ignorante en la materia de monedas de plata por eso les solicite su ayuda. ya que me parecio que ustedes son los conocedores del negocio de las monedas. el caso especial es que mis monedas no tienen ningun valor numismatico sino simple valor metalico.

Voy a hacer las preguntas de otra forma mas simple. 
Si yo puedo comprar 100 monedas de 31,1 gramos que tienen 28 gramos de plata pura, las monedas solo tienen valor por su contenido de plata, ya que no tienen valor numismatico alguno, y me cuestan 20 euros cada una. y estoy dispuesto a que el comprador certifiquen el contenido de plata antes de pagar.

1- conseguire comprador a 22 euros por cada moneda? si o no.


----------



## Germain (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Yo soy un ignorante en la materia de monedas de plata por eso les solicite su ayuda. ya que me parecio que ustedes son los conocedores del negocio de las monedas. el caso especial es que mis monedas no tienen ningun valor numismatico sino simple valor metalico.
> 
> Voy a hacer las preguntas de otra forma mas simple.
> Si yo puedo comprar 100 monedas de 31,1 gramos que tienen 28 gramos de plata pura, las monedas solo tienen valor por su contenido de plata, ya que no tienen valor numismatico alguno, y me cuestan 20 euros cada una. y estoy dispuesto a que el comprador certifiquen el contenido de plata antes de pagar.
> ...



No, no lo encontrarás. Esas monedas son los pakillos de sudamérica.


----------



## electric0 (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Yo soy un ignorante en la materia de monedas de plata por eso les solicite su ayuda. ya que me parecio que ustedes son los conocedores del negocio de las monedas. el caso especial es que mis monedas no tienen ningun valor numismatico sino simple valor metalico.
> 
> Voy a hacer las preguntas de otra forma mas simple.
> Si yo puedo comprar 100 monedas de 31,1 gramos que tienen 28 gramos de plata pura, las monedas solo tienen valor por su contenido de plata, ya que no tienen valor numismatico alguno, y me cuestan 20 euros cada una. y estoy dispuesto a que el comprador certifiquen el contenido de plata antes de pagar.
> ...



¿y tanto follon y misterio para un misero beneficio de 200€? menos gastos claro y encontrando un primo que page el "genero" (creo que intexistente).....

En fin, ahora si, *es Ud. un troll*, pero de tercera regional no preferente.

Mejor que vaya ud a todocoches, o a algun foro de esos de jugadores viciosos de algun videojuego...


----------



## jmoraf (26 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Pero hombre, todo eso depende de la moneda, es vital saber el país y el año. *No son lo mismo los diners andorranos que las silver eagles*.



para coleccionista no son lo mismo, pero en metal, la plata es plata, los diners son 0.925 y los eagles, 0.999


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Saludos Monsterspeculator, Claro que estoy seguro, es una moneda emitida por el banco y en ella se puede leer claramente que dice ley 900, es decir que el contenido es 90% plata, la moneda es de 31,1 gramos y por lo tanto tiene 28 gramos de plata pura.



Raro, raro, muy raro. No conozco ninguna moneda que pese exactamente 31,1 g. y no sea de plata pura. 

¿Tanto te cuesta decir el país y el año? SI no lo dices eso significa que es una medalla conmemorativa y si tienes suerte te la van a pagar a spot-40% como mucho. 




ulisses dijo:


> Ni es panchito ni es pompero. inocho:
> 
> Me juego la plata que quiere vender.
> 
> Y otra tanta a que es del atleti.



Te me has adelantado, cabrito. :XX:

La secondpole para ti.


----------



## Germain (26 Ene 2011)

jmoraf dijo:


> para coleccionista no son lo mismo, pero en metal, la plata es plata, los diners son 0.925 y los eagles, 0.999



Ya pero con las cantidades que está hablando si va a una fundición se le reirán en la cara, así que sólo le queda encontrar a un primo y embaucarlo a medias entre el coleccionismo y la inversión en plata.


----------



## pep007 (26 Ene 2011)

Se esta sorteando un baneo + lefazo en el tercer ojo + negocios con united diamonds


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Yo soy un ignorante en la materia de monedas de plata por eso les solicite su ayuda. ya que me parecio que ustedes son los conocedores del negocio de las monedas. el caso especial es que mis monedas no tienen ningun valor numismatico sino simple valor metalico.
> 
> Voy a hacer las preguntas de otra forma mas simple.
> Si yo puedo comprar 100 monedas de 31,1 gramos que tienen 28 gramos de plata pura, las monedas solo tienen valor por su contenido de plata, ya que no tienen valor numismatico alguno, y me cuestan 20 euros cada una. y estoy dispuesto a que el comprador certifiquen el contenido de plata antes de pagar.
> ...




El trollaco de segundaresidencia (ISO certified) ha venido a floodear el hilo.

No me digas que no te has dado cuenta que este no es el hilo para preguntar estas cosas...

Lo que está intentando demostrar subliminalmente es que os pagarán una mierda los karlillos en fundición...aunque no sean sus mierdamonedas...


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El trollaco de segundaresidencia (ISO certified) ha venido a floodear el hilo.
> 
> No me digas que no te has dado cuenta que este no es el hilo para preguntar estas cosas...
> 
> *Lo que está intentando demostrar subliminalmente es que os pagarán una mierda los karlillos en fundición...aunque no sean sus mierdamonedas...*



Si, esa misma sensacion me estaba dando a mi,...es un troll en "labor pedagogica"::


----------



## Robinson (26 Ene 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Ya pero con las cantidades que está hablando si va a una fundición se le reirán en la cara, así que sólo le queda encontrar a un primo y embaucarlo a medias entre el coleccionismo y la inversión en plata.



Gracias Germain, 200 monedas es decir 6,2 kilos conteniendo 5,6 kilos de plata es lo maximo que puedo transportar en mi valija personal. 1- entonces que cantidad deberia de llevar para que me la acepten en una fundicion? 2-en la fundicion que porcentaje descuentan del valor spot de la plata?


----------



## electric0 (26 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El trollaco de segundaresidencia (ISO certified) ha venido a floodear el hilo.
> 
> No me digas que no te has dado cuenta que este no es el hilo para preguntar estas cosas...
> 
> Lo que está intentando demostrar subliminalmente es que os pagarán una mierda los karlillos en fundición...aunque no sean sus mierdamonedas...



¿y quien va ahora mismo a soltar los Karlillos en la fundicion? ahora mismo se sueltan en el banco...

Es de tontos, pero de muy tontos cuando vendes algo hacerlo por el valor mas bajo, asi que lo siento, "troleada en falso"..... pero ademas monster es que ya ni se lo curran ni nada, no les hubiera constado mucho trabajo buscar alguna foto de moneditas de los miles que circulan por internet, y hacer un troleo en medio condiciones, que al menos tardemos en pillarlos...

Sera que no van muy bien de tiempo????????????

Un saludo.


----------



## stigmesh (26 Ene 2011)

¿Puede que la dichosa moneda americana sea esta?

http://***.ebay.es/VENEZUELA-100-bolivares-1986-JOSE-M-VARGAS-60-31-1gr-/360338851225

(Sustituir *** por c g i)

En septiembre estaba a 12 euros y compré una por variar un poco, pero claro fue antes de la subida de la plata.


----------



## Platón (26 Ene 2011)

stigmesh dijo:


> ¿Puede que la dichosa moneda americana sea esta?



Pues si es esa tampoco es tan fea, vamos, que algunos karlillos están bastante menos logrados

Este caballero/individuo lo único que quiere saber es que tiene que hacer (con cuántos kilos debe presentarse como mínimo, que fiscalidad le impondrá el fundidor de turno, etc.) y que márgenes tendrá con una moneda [e.g., llamémosle por ejemplo karlillo] que nadie comprará como inversión (salvo que encuentre al primo perfecto), ya que su único valor (entendiendo único valor superior al facial) viene dado por la plata que contiene, cuando la cotización de la plata aconseje fundirla.

Vaya al grano y no de tantas vueltas hablando de una moneda imaginaria. Aún así dudo que nadie le conteste algo cercano a la realidad. 

Además, el contexto actual no es comparable a un contexto futuro, donde se puede pensar en una gran oferta de individuos dispuestos a fundir sus karlillos, lo que reducirá el precio. Buenos tiempos para intermediarios que sean capaces de llevar sacos llenos.


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Gracias Germain, 200 monedas es decir 6,2 kilos conteniendo 5,6 kilos de plata es lo maximo que puedo transportar en mi valija personal. 1- entonces *que cantidad deberia de llevar para que me la acepten en una fundicion?* 2-en la fundicion que porcentaje descuentan del valor spot de la plata?



Y a nosotros que nos cuentas chaval? fundir moneda de curso legal es delito, nosotros no sabemos nada de eso ni te podemos aconsejar sobre un delito ni incitarte a que lo hagas, es como si nos preguntas cual es la mejor forma de atracar un banco, por ejemplo


----------



## Germain (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Gracias Germain, 200 monedas es decir 6,2 kilos conteniendo 5,6 kilos de plata es lo maximo que puedo transportar en mi valija personal. 1- entonces que cantidad deberia de llevar para que me la acepten en una fundicion? 2-en la fundicion que porcentaje descuentan del valor spot de la plata?



De 10 para arriba. Deberías de saberlo...


----------



## Robinson (26 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Pues si es esa tampoco es tan fea, vamos, que algunos karlillos están bastante menos logrados
> 
> Este caballero/individuo lo único que quiere saber es que tiene que hacer (con cuántos kilos debe presentarse como mínimo, que fiscalidad le impondrá el fundidor de turno, etc.) y que márgenes tendrá con una moneda [e.g., llamémosle por ejemplo karlillo] que nadie comprará como inversión (salvo que encuentre al primo perfecto), ya que su único valor (entendiendo único valor superior al facial) viene dado por la plata que contiene, cuando la cotización de la plata aconseje fundirla.



Gracias platon, me estas entendiendo, estoy evaluando este negocio, como los precios son bajos ahora entonces es el momento de comprar, pero tengo que cubrir todos los escenarios, tengo que saber cuanto es lo maximo que puedo perder a valor spot y cuanto es lo maximo que puedo ganar a valor numismatico. Como yo creo que el precio de la plata va a subir y que el papel moneda va a bajar, entonces si el potencial de ganancia es mucho mayor a la posible perdida, entonces hago el negocio.


----------



## mc_toni (26 Ene 2011)

La semanaque viene por mucho que baje la plata iremos al BdE de Barcelona a por nueva remesita de moneditas.  

Por cierto al final como quedo el tema de la conservación? La opción del tubo de PVC con tapas es buena? o con un tupper de envasado al vacio ya es suficiente? Para asegurar: el plástico protector mejor quitarlo verdad? 

Grácias de antebrazo.


----------



## C.J. (26 Ene 2011)

Robinson dijo:


> Gracias platon, me estas entendiendo, estoy evaluando este negocio, como los precios son bajos ahora entonces es el momento de comprar, pero tengo que cubrir todos los escenarios, tengo que saber cuanto es lo maximo que puedo perder a valor spot y cuanto es lo maximo que puedo ganar a valor numismatico. Como yo creo que el precio de la plata va a subir y que el papel moneda va a bajar, entonces si el potencial de ganancia es mucho mayor a la posible perdida, entonces hago el negocio.



Lo mejor es que compre eagles, hay varias personas que pululan este post que lo venden, lo mismo hasta conoce a alguna. Ya sabe.


----------



## Platón (26 Ene 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo mejor es que compre eagles, hay varias personas que pululan este post que lo venden, lo mismo hasta conoce a alguna. Ya sabe.



Sería bueno saber quien vende y a qué precios [a lo mejor nos llevamos un susto y todo]; no creo que esos que pululan tengan problema alguno en que se les haga publicidad si lo que quieren es vender...además deberían pensar en aligerar la saca antes de que baje más el spot...

Robison, si cree que la plata va a subir, compre. Si tiene miedo de perder en la operación, cambie sus billetes por karlillos y no perderá, salvo los intereses bancarios que sus 10 kilos de plata pura en karlillos (que suponen unos 7200€ de facial aprox) le podrían general al año o el tiempo que pueda usted estimar.

No creo que obtenga más ayuda que esta después de su confesión; los detractores del karlillo o los que osan dudar de él como principal vehículo de inversión en plata, están muy pero que muy mal vistos por estos lares.

Por cierto, no será usted el forero bubbler verdad? esto de la manía multinick empieza a ser contagioso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2011)

Me encanta cuando los multinicks se responden entre ellos :XX:


----------



## Tylacin (26 Ene 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> Por cierto al final como quedo el tema de la conservación? La opción del tubo de PVC con tapas es buena? o con un tupper de envasado al vacio ya es suficiente? Para asegurar: el plástico protector mejor quitarlo verdad?
> 
> Grácias de antebrazo.



Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y a mi también me gustaria saber el tema de la conservación de estas monedas ¿Hay que quitarles el plastico en el que vienen? ¿Algún consejo? Ahora mismo tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros guardadas por si vienen tiempos peores, o mejores como se quiera ver. 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y a mi también me gustaria saber el tema de la conservación de estas monedas ¿Hay que quitarles el plastico en el que vienen? ¿Algún consejo? Ahora mismo tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros guardadas por si vienen tiempos peores, o mejores como se quiera ver.
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Yo no les he quitado el plastico, pero he podido observar, que algunas monedas de hace unos años tienen como un tono amarillento, o a lo mejor es el platico que esta lleno de mierda:: a saber.

Por ahi dicen que metiendolas en un tuperware al vacio, pero igualmente pueden reaccionar con el plastico del recipiente...


----------



## bubbler (26 Ene 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Sería bueno saber quien vende y a qué precios [a lo mejor nos llevamos un susto y todo]; no creo que esos que pululan tengan problema alguno en que se les haga publicidad si lo que quieren es vender...además deberían pensar en aligerar la saca antes de que baje más el spot...
> 
> Robison, si cree que la plata va a subir, compre. Si tiene miedo de perder en la operación, cambie sus billetes por karlillos y no perderá, salvo los intereses bancarios que sus 10 kilos de plata pura en karlillos (que suponen unos 7200€ de facial aprox) le podrían general al año o el tiempo que pueda usted estimar.
> 
> ...



Ooops!

Empecé a leer burbuja a finales de 2004 cuando me empezaba a escamar todo...

Me registré antes que monster...

No he sido muy polémico en ensuciar hilos (ver mis mensajes) ...

Sin embargo sé que hay ciertas reglas matemáticas y por encima filosofía (a grandes rasgos) que los técnicos monetarios (monsterspeculator) usan...

Ahora, los nuevos... como C.J., Davitin, Kalemania... No aparentan ser trolls, son más bien, como diría, no multinicks (no se lleva un multinick desde después de 2007 cuando hubo la movida de migración de burbuja), sino más bien:

* Parte interesada:
-multinick.
-troll (que viene derivado del anterior).
- Especuladores.
* Nuevos fidedignos .
* Agentes externos.
- Hacienda, BdE, timadores.

Los nuevos recientes, serán en su mayor proporción según el orden indicado arriba. Ahora bien, de los anteriores... cada uno lo ponderará según esta clasificación.


----------



## Platón (26 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Ooops!
> Empecé a leer burbuja a finales de 2004 cuando me empezaba a escamar todo...
> Me registré antes que monster...
> No he sido muy polémico en ensuciar hilos (ver mis mensajes) ...



No se me escame sr Bubbler, era un guiño al monstruo y su paranoia, y ha saltado:XX:

Pensé en usted por el interés en analizar el mercado antes de entrar en él con fines especulativos, se echa de menos un punto de vista crítico entre tanto palmero. Serán multinicks para autoadularse _ad infinitum_.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Ene 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y a mi también me gustaria saber el tema de la conservación de estas monedas ¿Hay que quitarles el plastico en el que vienen? ¿Algún consejo? Ahora mismo tengo unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros guardadas por si vienen tiempos peores, o mejores como se quiera ver.
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Yo las voy a dejar en su embalaje original, las pliego y las guardo en un taper y listo. Las mías son de 2010, así que probablemente cuando el plástico empice a "estropear" la superficie, si es que eso sucede, lo normal es que no las tenga (2-3 años). Imagino que el hecho de tenerlas en su plástico original puede en el futuro facilitar su venta.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Ooops!
> 
> Empecé a leer burbuja a finales de 2004 cuando me empezaba a escamar todo...
> 
> ...



Parte interesada en que los foreros y visitante anónimos conozcan las posibilidades de cambiar karlillos como seguro, dejando claro sus virtudes y sus defectos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Ooops!
> 
> Empecé a leer burbuja a finales de 2004 cuando me empezaba a escamar todo...
> 
> ...



Parece que tienes obsesión conmigo. 

Así me gusta...:XX:



bubbler dijo:


> No he sido muy polémico en ensuciar hilos (ver mis mensajes)



Pero ya vemos que te has recuperado....

Dinos...¿Seguro que "no tienes ningún interés"? Sé la respuesta, pero dejo que respondas tú...


----------



## skifi (28 Ene 2011)

¿Cómo anda de actualizado el listado de sucursales del BdE y su disponibilidad de karlillos?


----------



## davitin (28 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> ¿Cómo anda de actualizado el listado de sucursales del BdE y su disponibilidad de karlillos?



Yo el lunes pille monedas en el bde de valencia.


----------



## skifi (28 Ene 2011)

A mi un amigo, que es coleccionista aficionado, me trajo como un favor algunas monedas de 2002 y 2003 del BdE en Toledo, asi que supongo que algo les queda


----------



## davitin (28 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> A mi un amigo, que es coleccionista aficionado, me trajo como un favor algunas monedas de 2002 y 2003 del BdE en Toledo, asi que supongo que algo les queda



Al menos en el bde de valencia quedan muchas, me lo dijo la chica que me atendio.

Ten en cuenta que se han debido de fabricar cientos de miles de esas monedas durante todos estos años, y casi nadie las compraba, no las han refundido si no que se han ido acumulando, a si que por logica y por mucho que la peña compre deben quedar muchisimas.

Hay gente que dice que tiene problemas en conseguirlas, sobre todo en el pais vasco, pero en el bde de valencia me las dan sin problemas.


----------



## kalemania (28 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Ooops!
> 
> Empecé a leer burbuja a finales de 2004 cuando me empezaba a escamar todo...
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien las opciones de la encuesta:ouch::¿Podría explicarme las opciones y decirme donde hay que votar?,Yo antes trabajaba para la KGB inocho:, ahora simplemente soy un comprador de Karlillos compulsivo :8:. Perdonemé si he herido su sensibilidad Sr.Pelele. ¿Usted en que invierte su dinero?:XX:


----------



## bubbler (28 Ene 2011)

kalemania dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien las opciones de la encuesta:ouch::¿Podría explicarme las opciones y decirme donde hay que votar?,Yo antes trabajaba para la KGB inocho:, ahora simplemente soy un comprador de Karlillos compulsivo :8:. Perdonemé si he herido su sensibilidad Sr.Pelele. ¿Usted en que invierte su dinero?:XX:



Se altera, evidentemente eso no le pasa a un fidedigno. Antes los foreros se ponían nicks para expresar su pensamiento burbujil, aunque ya veo de donde viene usted.


----------



## electric0 (28 Ene 2011)

De 625 a 660 €/K (mas o menos, tampoco estoy todo el dia pegado a la pantalla) una volatilidad tan enorme que sorprende a propios y extraños ¿?

Que bajara el precio fue logico, ya que si el dinero entra en la industria/comercio sale de los metales (la duracion de la bajada y el motivo son lo de menos en este caso) pero.... ¿ y tan descontrolada volatilidad ? ... parece imposible "fijar un precio" para mañana ¿y si yo quisiera vender granalla de plata?.... mmmm... complicado eh??? menos mal que los karlillos llevan "seguro" incorporado.

-------------

En otro orden de cosas, esta mañana en el banco (iba por otros motivos, pero ya que estaba alli...)

yo--Teneis monedas de 12€?

cajera-- No, de esas ya no tenemos, bueno solo las "viejas" que vayan entrando, pero nuevas ya no, desde diciembre, pero las tenemos de 20€

yo-- Es que las de 20 no.........

cajera-- Si claro, es que estas ya no sirven para pagar 

Yo-- ((Cara de comorrrrrrrr)) osea que si te traigo de 20€ no me las cojes y si te traigo de 12€ si????

cajera-- efectivamente, las de 12€ te las tienen que cojer en todos los lados, pero las de 20€ ya no, solo son conmemorativas.

yo-- ah, bueno es saberlo... de todas formas las de 20€ no..... prefiero las de 12€ que como ya no se acuñaran mas ya mismo tendran valor numismatico algo por encima de 12€ ((el que quiera saber mas que se compre un libro o lea en internet))

Dado la cantidad de cajeros/as torpes de hispanistan, ((en un banco me llegaron a decir que monedas de 12€ no existian)) no tengo ni idea si lo que me ha dicho la amable cajera es cierto o no, y la unica conclusion que si saco de todo esto es que nadie tiene ni la mas remota idea de la realidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que se han debido de fabricar cientos de miles de esas monedas durante todos estos años, y casi nadie las compraba, *no las han refundido* si no que se han ido acumulando, a si que por logica y por mucho que la peña compre deben quedar muchisimas.



Bueno, bueno, yo no estaría nada seguro de eso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que tienes obsesión conmigo.
> 
> Así me gusta...:XX:
> 
> ...





bubbler dijo:


> Se altera, evidentemente eso no le pasa a un fidedigno. Antes los foreros se ponían nicks para expresar su pensamiento burbujil, aunque ya veo de donde viene usted.




¿Te has olvidado de mi pregunta?


----------



## Buster (29 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te has olvidado de mi pregunta?



¿Y tú de mover pieza? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-los-amantes-de-los-programas-de-ajedrez.html

Risas para todos.


----------



## bubbler (29 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te has olvidado de mi pregunta?



Mi único interés es la sabiduría.


----------



## enmanuel (29 Ene 2011)

voy a traer plata de mexico quisiera negociar con ella .Algún consejo


----------



## Germain (29 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mi único interés es la sabiduría.



Pues vete al monte y medita. La sabiduría no habita en este foro.


----------



## kalemania (30 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Se altera, evidentemente eso no le pasa a un fidedigno. Antes los foreros se ponían nicks para expresar su pensamiento burbujil, aunque ya veo de donde viene usted.





bubbler dijo:


> Mi único interés es la sabiduría.




Vaya vaya, el sr.Pelele ha encontrado petroleo. Mi nick en un foro de forex....Guaú!. Lo único a lo que le conmino ya que veo que le gustan las labores detectivescas, es a que me clasifique según su propia tabla. Yo ya lo hice con usted. Le califiqué de troll espantakarlilleros. Motivos: el mas sencillo que se me ocurre es que va cargado de internacional que le cuesta colocar a buen precio....
Y no, no me altero, es ironia y tal...Como bien le he dicho yo invierto el 90% de mis ahorros en Karlillos. ¿Nos puede ilustrar con su sabiduria en que lo hace usted? ¿Vende usted algo aparte de humo?


----------



## 123456 (30 Ene 2011)

Kalemania perdona vi en tu firma que ponias que el platino iba a costar a mas de 3000 euros la onza ,ahora no esta ¿has cambiado de opinion?,explicalo por favor.


----------



## kalemania (30 Ene 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Kalemania perdona vi en tu firma que ponias que el platino iba a costar a mas de 3000 euros la onza ,ahora no esta ¿has cambiado de opinion?,explicalo por favor.



Hola 123456,

No no he cambiado de opinion: Ver post. Mas bien se trataba de no inflar los precios entre los compra-ventas del foro, pero ó casi nadie tiene platino, ó nadie vende a un precio competitivo.

Hay muchas materias primas siguiendo este patrón. Sin ir mas lejos el petroleo esta dibujando y respetando una estructura similar que podria llevarle a 260$ aprox. Ahora bien, si no quieres arriesgar con tus ahorros compra karlillos.Yo tengo ganas de comprar alguna onza de platino, por "diversificar".. Sobre todo si el EURUSD roza el 1,40....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mi único interés es la sabiduría.



Eso quiere decir "NO, NO TENGO NINGÚN INTERÉS" ??

¿Estás seguro? ¿Por qué no respondes clara y llanamente?


----------



## 123456 (30 Ene 2011)

Gracias Kalemania, yo tengo mucho miedo en gastarme tanto dinero en platino.
Se me salen los ojos de dolor cuando veo los precios de las onzas de oro, ultimamente compro en monedas pequeñas, Napoleones ,Vrenelis y cosas asi.


----------



## bobolisto (31 Ene 2011)

Actualización, Serie 12€ plata, año 2002, agotada en la sucursal de Sevilla del Banco de España.


----------



## Robinson (31 Ene 2011)

*Sabiduria en este foro*



bubbler dijo:


> Mi único interés es la sabiduría.



Lo que si te puedo decir con certeza, es que conseguiras mucha sabiduria, el proposito de la vida, en www punto kabbalah punto info.

Y para saber de lo que de verdad va a pasar en los mercados mundiales, metales preciosos y finanzas www punto zerohedge punto com y www punto chrismartenson punto com, son excelentes con un grupo de foristas muy bien informados, respectuosos y muy analiticos.


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mi único interés es la sabiduría.



Eso es por que no tienes un puto duro


----------



## bobolisto (31 Ene 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Quedan otras disponibles? o se han retirado todas?



de 2003 a 2010, de momento, hay cantidad.


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*No encuentro karlillos*

¿Alguien sabe decirme en qué sucursales del Bde, quedan karlillos de los años 2002 y 2003?. Quiero hacerme con una cantidad importante de ellos.

Un saludo


----------



## bubbler (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe decirme en qué sucursales del Bde, quedan karlillos de los años 2002 y 2003?. Quiero hacerme con una cantidad importante de ellos.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Y no te importan los gastos de logística? madre mía...

¿Qué entiendes por cantidad importante? Sucursales en plural indica varios puntos dispersos; ¿posees varios almacenes seguros? ¿tienes personas de confianza? ¿tienes tiempo suficiente (a nivel organizacional y operativo) para realizar estas operativas?

Yo no vendo (para los foreros mal pensados) y no tengo interés en meter mano, sólo en qué te ha llevado a tomar esa decisión. Indica sólo datos genéricos.

Por último... ¿sabes los problemas de tener una gran, gran, gran cantidad de monedas de este tipo? Lo comento por que una vez lo pregunté y no lo respondió nadie... Lo ví por internet y pude comprobarlo...

PD. Buscando mi mensaje de problemas de gran cantidad de monedas, en cuanto lo tenga lo pongo


----------



## uojoo (1 Feb 2011)

Pues no diferiran mucho esos problemas de los de tener otro tipo de plata bullion internacional con seguro facial de 1$


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y no te importan los gastos de logística? madre mía...
> 
> ¿Qué entiendes por cantidad importante? Sucursales en plural indica varios puntos dispersos; ¿posees varios almacenes seguros? ¿tienes personas de confianza? ¿tienes tiempo suficiente (a nivel organizacional y operativo) para realizar estas operativas?
> 
> ...






Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dinos...¿Seguro que "no tienes ningún interés"? Sé la respuesta, pero dejo que respondas tú...




Sigues sin responder SI o NO, manipulador barato.


El problema nunca ha sido tener muchos karlillos. El problema es no tener suficientes...y lo sabes bien :XX:


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*¿A qué tipo de problemas te refieres?*

Yo no creo que se necesite ningún almacen para almacenar unos pocos miles de karlillos.

Explicate, porque después de leer tu mensaje me he quedado un poco extrañado.


----------



## Platón (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe decirme en qué sucursales del Bde, quedan karlillos de los años 2002 y 2003?. Quiero hacerme con una cantidad importante de ellos.
> 
> Un saludo




Así que 2002 y 2003...que casualidad ¿por algo en especial? no creo que sea por su valor numismático...tendrá que ver con su poder liberatorio limitado a 120€:XX:

Hace usted bien, solo decirle que para ese fin son igualmente válidas las 2004-I.

El único problema de tener muchos karlillos es, si tienes confianza en el sistema, perder la rentabilidad ofrecida por las entidades bancarias, y si no la tienes, perder la oportunidad de otros productos más interesantes, preferentemente de número atómico 79. El tiempo acabará dando y quitando razones, yo solo expongo mi punto de vista y cada cual que actúe únicamente bajo el suyo...


----------



## hinka (1 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Así que 2002 y 2003...que casualidad ¿por algo en especial? no creo que sea por su valor numismático...tendrá que ver con su poder liberatorio limitado a 120€:XX:
> 
> Hace usted bien, solo decirle que para ese fin son igualmente válidas las 2004-I.



Seria usted tan amable de explicar este punto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*Platon, lo hago por diversificar*

Tengo dinero en el banco y en otros activos así que considero una buena opción la plata cubierto el sobreprecio del spot por el valor facial.

Te noto un pelín contrario a la plata del Bde


----------



## uojoo (1 Feb 2011)

Si un anitpatriota sin duda


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2011)

Creo que podemos dar por comenzada la cuarta oleada troll de la temporada.

Si es que al ver esta tarde el mensaje del pompero Argentum emere ya se veía venir en qué iba a acabar todo esto.

En fin, que cada cual haga lo que quiera con su pasta, el que quiera cargar que cargué y el que quiera descargar que descargué.

Aprovecho para poner la gráfica:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*¿qué es ser un pompero, Sr. Garrapatez?*

Explíquemelo porque soy nuevo en el foro y estoy aprendiendo aún.


----------



## uojoo (1 Feb 2011)

Pues nada que bubbler pese a decir que ya cargo los karlillos que necesitaba no deja pasar la ocasion para rajar de ellos y espantar a los novatos por intereses que no quiere revelar o bien quiere acapararlos todos para el o bien va cargado de eagles y demas hasta las trancas y no coloca ni uno o algo por el estilo aun no nos lo ha comentado quizas nos quiera ilustrar con las bondades de los pakillos o algo por el estilo


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Explíquemelo porque soy nuevo en el foro y estoy aprendiendo aún.



Bufff...

¿Por donde quieres que empiece por las MonsterBox de eagles...? ¿por la huída por patas de segundaresidencia...? ¿por el culebrón de femstore...?

Vamos a ver, por curiosidad ¿por qué pregunta Vd. por karlillos del 2002-2003 de manera exclusiva?


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*Para Ud. Sr. Garrapatez*

En primer lugar decirle que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y por lo que voy leyendo los años 2002 y 2003 son los más difíciles de encontrar. Por tanto para uno que fuera a empezar a acaparalos sería buena idea buscarlos.

Por otro lado se me están quitando las ganas por las contestaciones que he recibido, así que lo mejor será pasar del tema de la plata bde.


----------



## bubbler (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> En primer lugar decirle que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y por lo que voy leyendo los años 2002 y 2003 son los más difíciles de encontrar. Por tanto para uno que fuera a empezar a acaparalos sería buena idea buscarlos.
> 
> Por otro lado se me están quitando las ganas por las contestaciones que he recibido, así que lo mejor será pasar del tema de la plata bde.



Monster... hay un programa que te oculta la IP y no te la detecta el rastreador (bajo lnx por supuesto)


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> En primer lugar decirle que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y por lo que voy leyendo los años 2002 y 2003 son los más difíciles de encontrar. Por tanto para uno que fuera a empezar a acaparalos sería buena idea buscarlos.
> 
> Por otro lado se me están quitando las ganas por las contestaciones que he recibido, así que lo mejor será pasar del tema de la plata bde.





bubbler dijo:


> Monster... hay un programa que te oculta la IP y no te la detecta el rastreador (bajo lnx por supuesto)



¡A ver!, los trolles de uno en uno que si no luego nos atragantamos...

No tenga Vd. la piel tan fina, *todavía no conozco a nadie que haya entrado en un foro y debido a que recibe un par de contestaciones que no le gustan cambie radicalmente sus convicciones y propósitos, dicho de otro modo es Vd. un genuino troll multinick, tenía mis dudas pero Vd. las ha despejado.*

En fin la misma mierda de todas las semanas, ahora dice Vd. que será mejor "pasar de la plata del bde", en fin se les ve el plumero rapidamente, sigan Vds. intentando colocar los eagles sin valor facial y sin garantía de retorno.

Si todavía no han colocado los eagles pues rebajen su precio o: ::::::


----------



## hortera (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe decirme en qué sucursales del Bde, quedan karlillos de los años 2002 y 2003?. Quiero hacerme con una cantidad importante de ellos.
> 
> Un saludo



creo que nadie sabe esto de una manera fiable, asi que lo que te aconsejo es que llames por telefono a todas las sucursales del BdE y te informes, ademas se pueden reservar por telefono...para mi tambien son las mas intersantes de todos los años y las del 2002 me temo que estan a punto de agotarse, en mi caso son las unicas que la cajera no me garantizó que fueran todas nuevas, me dijo 'todas las que quedan son así y no se si estan circuladas o no' (un poco amarillentas, un poco sucias , con el plastico sucio y algo rayado, pero la moneda bien, sin ninguna tara importante), la mayoria iban en el plastico original, pero la cajera fue honrada..menos mal, todavia hay gente asi.


----------



## Platón (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> En primer lugar decirle que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y por lo que voy leyendo los años 2002 y 2003 son los más difíciles de encontrar. Por tanto para uno que fuera a empezar a acaparalos sería buena idea buscarlos.
> 
> Por otro lado se me están quitando las ganas por las contestaciones que he recibido, así que lo mejor será pasar del tema de la plata bde.



A ver caballero si por cuatro contestaciones se le quitan las ganas de comprar plata en tan solo una tarde, si es mejor que lo deje, definitivamente, deposite su dinero el el banco y espere a que pase el tiempo.

Si son relativamente difíciles de encontrar, posiblemente porque a estas alturas de la película mucha de esa plata esta en forma de moneda de otras tiradas, o se ha vendido a empresas alemanas para acuñar dios sabe qué. Dudo que algún día tengan cierto valor numismático, pero tampoco tengo la bola de cristal.

Yo no soy el forero bubbler, pero ni yo ni él (creo) hemos desaconsedo la compra de plata del BdE, al contrario, hemos ensalzando sus virtudes como moneda con doble seguro (facial/metal), pero dudando (yo personalmente, a título personal e intransferible) de sus bondades como moneda de inversión y/o de colección, lejos de filias personales, estas monedas causan más fobias que otra cosa, ya sea por su diseño cutre, o por lo que fuere.

A los que hablan de monsterbox, me la trae al pairo como se coticen, ni voy cargado ni ganas que tengo, me gano la vida con cosas diferentes a la compraventa de metales (sin representar esta actividad poco honorable en absoluto, es una actividad especulativa como otra cualquiera, otros lo hacen con billetazos y nadie dice nada); no me dedico a vender, pero en estos momentos no es difícil vender cualquier tipo de bullion internacional, todo lo contrario, y al precio se la trae floja que el spot baje uno o dos euros. A día de hoy no conozco a nadie que haya ganado cantidades dignas revendiendo plata del BdE, cosa que podrá suceder en el futuro, no digo que no, como dije, no tengo la bola de cristal.

Suerte y piense por si mismo, en caso contrario entre tanto tiburón acabará trasquilado. Las 12€ son una buena opción para principiantes, riesgo cero, y te das cuenta cuanto pesa la plata, como huele y como hay que cuidarla. Parece una tontería, pero de tonterías esta el mundo hecho.


----------



## Platón (1 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Vd. un genuino troll multinick, tenía mis dudas pero Vd. las ha despejado.[/B]
> Si todavía no han colocado los eagles pues rebajen su precio o: ::::::



¿Usted cree sr garrapatez? A mi más bien me parece un pobre palomillo de estos fáciles de desplumar y de volátiles convicciones.

Lo de los precios complicados, quien asume el riesgo de invertir en una moneda sin garantía de retorno tiene todo su derecho de pedir por ella lo que le venga en gana, siempre que haya gente dispuesto a pagarlo. Si no lo vendieran ellos serían los primeros en bajar el precio. El problema no es del vendedor, es de los compradores dispuestos a pagar. Oferta y demanda. Leones y gacelas.


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*hortera, ¿cuál es la sucursal a la cuál tú te has dirigido en busca de monedas?*

No me importaría trasladarme si sé que voy a encontrar lo que busco.


----------



## Platón (1 Feb 2011)

O hace usted un tour o busca usted 83 monedas, por si no sabía su limitación persona/día. Siempre podría pernoctar un par de días si encuentra un yacimiento.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Usted cree sr garrapatez? A mi más bien me parece un pobre palomillo de estos fáciles de desplumar y de volátiles convicciones.
> 
> Lo de los precios complicados, quien asume el riesgo de invertir en una moneda sin garantía de retorno tiene todo su derecho de pedir por ella lo que le venga en gana, siempre que haya gente dispuesto a pagarlo. Si no lo vendieran ellos serían los primeros en bajar el precio. El problema no es del vendedor, es de los compradores dispuestos a pagar. Oferta y demanda. Leones y gacelas.



Ahora que está bajando la plata es cuando se muestra otra de las fortalezas del karlillo frente al bullion tipo eagle, filarmonica y demás.

El que compró bullión internacional en máximos ahora tiene un buen marrón si quiere hacer líquida su plata, el que cambió Karlillos no tiene ese problema, unicamente tiene que bajar a la caja de debajo de su casa y que le den los papelitos.


----------



## Platón (1 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> El que compró bullión internacional en máximos ahora tiene un buen marrón si quiere hacer líquida su plata, el que cambió Karlillos no tiene ese problema, unicamente tiene que bajar a la caja de debajo de su casa y que le den los papelitos.



El que quiera hacer líquida su plata uno o dos meses después de comprarla si que tiene un problema, y gordo, pero de concepto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Feb 2011)

*Gracias de todas maneras*

pero si no me dice nadie donde encontrar de esos años, no cogeré plata bde de momento.


----------



## Germain (1 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe decirme en qué sucursales del Bde, quedan karlillos de los años 2002 y 2003?. Quiero hacerme con una cantidad importante de ellos.
> 
> Un saludo



En el BdE de Valencia hay a paladas. Fin de la polémica. Que pase el siguiente troll.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> El que quiera hacer líquida su plata uno o dos meses después de comprarla si que tiene un problema, y gordo, pero de concepto.
> 
> Un saludo.



De todo hay en la viña del señor, como ya dijo Vd. unos posts más arriba leones y gacelas, concepto válido en la compra-venta de eagles y otras monedas bullion (panda, filarmónicas, etc), para el tenedor de karlillos simplemente el concepto de gacela no existe.

Con los karlillos todos leoncios si la plata sube y leoncios si la plata baja, riesgo cero, lástima que con los eagles no pueda ser así y que algún incauto acabe siendo devorado por los leoncios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> El que quiera hacer líquida su plata uno o dos meses después de comprarla si que tiene un problema, y gordo, pero de concepto.
> 
> Un saludo.



Los compradores de karlillos no tienen ese problema 


Vaya, Platón, sólo tienes 14 "gracias" de mierda...por qué será...


AVISO A LOS NUEVOS EN EL HILO: 

NI PUTO CASO A LOS USUARIOS CON MENOS DE 1000 GRACIAS. EN ESTE HILO HAY MUCHOS MANIPULADORES DANDO CONSEJOS CONTRARIOS A VUESTROS INTERESES.


----------



## bluebeetle (2 Feb 2011)

Hoy 2 de febrero es el día de la marmota.

Es lo primero que he pensado tras pasar un tiempo sin visitar el hilo.

Saludos a los pacientes karlilleros.


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2011)

Que agonia da este segundo "asedio troll".

Encima es que son ataques-troll super evidentes.

Que ha pasado con el que queria vender monedas sudamericanas de plata e intentaba hacer ver que no podia sacar beneficio de su venta haciendo una especie de cutre-simil con los karlillos?


----------



## Platón (2 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya, Platón, sólo tienes 14 "gracias" de mierda...por qué será...



:XX::XX::XX:

Será porque no soy un lameculos hipócrita e ignorante que se deja arrastrar por la masa.:8: eso no es muy popular aquí...

A diferencia de usted no necesito comprarme un amigo, esto no es un concurso de popularidad, ni mi vida se basa en hacer de gurú ni de palmero de cuatro atormentados.:bla::bla:

Déjese de imponer tanto lo que hay que hacer y lo que no, que todos somos mayorcitos y no necesitamos a ningún papaito bueno, aquí cada uno es muy libre de seguir los consejos que le venga en gana y poner sus dineros donde mejor le parezca; que tenga usted tantos agradecimientos sólo denota que poco o nada productivo hace de su vida más que despotricar.:abajo:

Con acritud


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Será porque no soy un lameculos hipócrita e ignorante que se deja arrastrar por la masa.:8: eso no es muy popular aquí...
> 
> ...


----------



## Germain (2 Feb 2011)

Jojojojojo... Cómo escuece lo de los thanks...


----------



## japiluser (2 Feb 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Genial Garrapatez, ya hacía falta un hilo nuevo, que el antiguo estaba lleno de mocos por culpa de tanto niño suelto.



Hombre Bender, tiempo si leerte por el foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Argentum emere (2 Feb 2011)

*A vueltas con los karlillos*

En Bilbao se han agotado las monedas de 12€ Sres.


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> En Bilbao se han agotado las monedas de 12€ Sres.



Pues no te agobies, yo te vendo las que quieras con un sobre-precio de 3 euros por unidad.


----------



## Argentum emere (2 Feb 2011)

*Supongo que cuando se acaben en el resto*

de sucursales, empezarán a venderse más caras, al margen del spot claro


----------



## Argentum emere (2 Feb 2011)

Otra cosa, si este es un foro numismático y de inversión, no sé que coño pitan las guarras estas en paños menores. Eso empobrece la cultura de este foro.

Guardate las monedas que antes de pagar un sobreprecio por los karlillos me recorro toda la geografía de la península hasta encontrar lo que busco.


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Otra cosa, si este es un foro numismático y de inversión, no sé que coño pitan las guarras estas en paños menores. Eso empobrece la cultura de este foro.
> 
> Guardate las monedas que antes de pagar un sobreprecio por los karlillos me recorro toda la geografía de la península hasta encontrar lo que busco.



Jojoojoj, como te ha escocido el comentario eh, troll-multinick?

Pues esto te va a escocer mas, resulta que ya tengo alguna persona de otra comunidad que esta dispuesta a comprarme karlillos con un sobre precio de 0.75 euros por moneda...jojojojo, y un amigo belga probablemente me haga un pedido tambien, pagando algo mas, que bien me viene que aqui en valencia sobren y en otros lados no.

No quiero ni imaginarme como va a estar la cosa de aqui un año o dos cuando escaseen mas, hamijos, vayan haciendo acopio


----------



## Germain (2 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Guardate las monedas que antes de pagar un sobreprecio por los karlillos me recorro toda la geografía de la península hasta encontrar lo que busco.



¿Te compensa con la subida de combustibles? Mira que la plata va p'abajo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Será porque no soy un lameculos hipócrita e ignorante que se deja arrastrar por la masa.:8: eso no es muy popular aquí...
> 
> ...



Venga, TIoGilito888, alegre esa cara ! Sakeo le acaba de dar un thanks!!

Ya tiene 15 jojojojo....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Otra cosa, si este es un foro numismático y de inversión, no sé que coño pitan las guarras estas en paños menores. Eso empobrece la cultura de este foro.



Dijo el pompero...


----------



## Germain (3 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hasta las 15 horas de mañana viernes, pongo a disposición de quien así lo desee, 100 karlos a 16.50 euros. Entrega en mi Ubicación, o entrega a portes debidos en la dirección del comprador.



La unidad, ¿no?


----------



## Pogues (3 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Otra cosa, si este es un foro numismático y de inversión, no sé que coño pitan las guarras estas en paños menores. Eso empobrece la cultura de este foro.
> .



En el final de la página a la izquierda, menú desplegable donde pone "nuevo bonito diseño", elige burbuja zero, así no Lo molestaran las fotos de las jacas de davitin ::


----------



## hortera (5 Feb 2011)

parece que no quitan los karlillos de la circulacion, convivirán con las de 20, pero hasta cuando?, doy fe de que siguen vendiendo monedas de todos los años a dia de hoy, lo que demuestra que no se han vendido en el pasado, estoy convencido de que no han vendido ni 100 mil/año ni las de euros ni las de 2000 ptas, podrían ir quitando algunas para fundirlas y lo normal sería que empezaran por las de los primeros años, digo yo..


----------



## bobolisto (7 Feb 2011)

atención a lo que escriben en wikipedia acerca de las de 2000 ptas de plata:

"Estas monedas, actualmente fuera de circulación, no estaban pensadas para usarse en pagos, *puesto que su valor intrínseco* *(el del metal) excedía ampliamente su valor facial*. *Sin embargo, en España se adquirían por su valor facial*."ienso::

enlace


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Feb 2011)

Por cierto, ha llegado a mis manos una de las famosas monedas de 10 € de alemania, mismo peso y pureza que las españolas, pero ni punto de comparacion con el diseño y lo bonitas que son...

Hasta viene con un panfleto con la tirada y en capsula PVC....

Si esque aparte de no copiar los sueldos alemanes, ni las cosas buenas de como hacen las monedas tp las saben copiar


----------



## skifi (7 Feb 2011)

A mi me siguen trayendo karlillos de a 12 euros a mi oficina bancaria habitual, sin problemas, aunque con cuentagotas (50 a la semana o así)


----------



## hortera (7 Feb 2011)

supongo que ya habeis visto esta pagina, siempre llego tarde, ya lo se, la del catalogo de venta del fnmt, aqui ya pone tiradas maximas mas reales de los karlillos12 (20.000,7000...de algunos años ya no tienen en stock) lo que es increible es la diferencia de tiradas con otras paginas de la fnmt, que pasaban siempre del millón, ¿quien entiende esto??...http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/catalogo_tienda_2010.pdf


----------



## electric0 (7 Feb 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> atención a lo que escriben en wikipedia acerca de las de 2000 ptas de plata:
> 
> "Estas monedas, actualmente fuera de circulación, no estaban pensadas para usarse en pagos, *puesto que su valor intrínseco* *(el del metal) excedía ampliamente su valor facial*. *Sin embargo, en España se adquirían por su valor facial*."ienso::
> 
> enlace



MAgnifica, extensa y supercontrastada infomacion la de wikipedia, rozando como no, la mas absoluta prefeccion...... y ahora ya en serio ¿quien c.o.ñ.o escribio ese mierda-articulo? porque como el resto de la enciclopedia tenga la misma calidad......

-------------

En otro orden de cosas, vamos camino de nuevo a por los 700€/k, espero que esta vez vengan para quedarse, y no nos vuelvan a abandonar como lo ultima vez.

Un saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Feb 2011)

Eso me recuerda que hace mucho que no ponemos la gráfica, a ver cómo va:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>

Respecto a la actualización de los karlillos en los distintos BDE, de momento no voy a seguir actualizando la lista hasta que no haya escasez o empiece a haber escasez.

Si alguien quiere tomar el testigo y seguir con la actualización pues adelante.


----------



## hortera (7 Feb 2011)

me acabo de dar cuenta que las tiradas a las que me referia en mi comentario anterior son de las monedas con el estuche y certificado, asi que no representan la tirada real, que es muy superior.


----------



## madtrad (8 Feb 2011)

11:38:46 h.	Austria	

Su Casa de la Moneda dice que en 2011 ya no hará monedas de plata de 5 y 10 euros para circulación debido al alto precio de este metal.

Imprimir Comentario


----------



## euro (8 Feb 2011)

Veo que todo el mundo habla de las monedas de 12€, que sepais que en el Banco de España Barcelona, plaza cataluña 16, hay todas las monedas que querais con el solo requisito de 1000 € por persona y día. Las del año 2010 todas las que querais, y otro años depende del stok de ese momento. Mi opinión personal es que en el momento que la plata ( ojo estoy diciendo si la vas a comprar no a vender y donde ) valga más que la moneda el Banco la retira, que no son tontos y el negocio es el negocio aunque sea el Estado.

Saludos


----------



## uojoo (8 Feb 2011)

Puede que si puede que no yo he comprado monedas en el BDE de barcelona cuando la plata contenida eran casi 13€ sin contar el iva esta claro que si sube algo mas lo logico seria retirarlas para refindirlas pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que cuando las acuñaban apenas les costaban 4€


----------



## euro (8 Feb 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Puede que si puede que no yo he comprado monedas en el BDE de barcelona cuando la plata contenida eran casi 13€ sin contar el iva esta claro que si sube algo mas lo logico seria retirarlas para refindirlas pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que cuando las acuñaban apenas les costaban 4€




Sin animo de contraversia cuando esas monedas, la plata contenida valia 13 €
sin iva. A ese valor ¨oficial´entre comillas quien te las compraba, porque luego descuenta las comisiones , los portes, viajes si hay que hacer etc...
Sigo pensando que en cuanto el valor no la plata supere todos estos costes el Banco las retira.
Amen 
Saludos


----------



## hortera (8 Feb 2011)

madtrad dijo:


> 11:38:46 h.	Austria
> 
> Su Casa de la Moneda dice que en 2011 ya no hará monedas de plata de 5 y 10 euros para circulación debido al alto precio de este metal.
> 
> Imprimir Comentario



copio y pego, que no me pagan pa pensar, monedas austriacas de plata:
25€......9grs.....900/ag (peor que la nuestra)
20€.....18grs....900/ag (peor que la nuestra)
10€......16grs....925/ag (peor que la nuestra)
5€.......8grs......800/ag (peor que la nuestra)


----------



## stigmesh (9 Feb 2011)

Las austriacas salvo las primeras de 5 euros son muy escasas ya que no superan las 100.000 unidades, asi que circulan como mucho de austriaco a coleccionista aleman


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> copio y pego, que no me pagan pa pensar, monedas austriacas de plata:
> 25€......9grs.....900/ag (peor que la nuestra)
> 20€.....18grs....900/ag (peor que la nuestra)
> *10€......16grs....925/ag (peor que la nuestra)*
> 5€.......8grs......800/ag (peor que la nuestra)



ERROR, es mejor la suya

10€/16gr = 0,625€ el gr de 925

12€/18gr = 0,666€ el gr de 925


----------



## hortera (9 Feb 2011)

ok punto de control, buena puntualizacion, pero esa ya no va a existir..


----------



## Aferro (10 Feb 2011)

Hola.
De la wikipedia no siempre ahy que fiarse. Mirad la siguente redaccion sobre la definicion de 3 edad. Es para llorar.

Wikipedia: "La expresión tercera edad también enunciada como vejez, comienza a los 60 años en adelante y a veces cuando la mujer tiene la menopausia también es un término antrópico-social que hace referencia a la población de personas mayores o ancianas, normalmente jubilada y de 65 años o más. Hoy en día, el término va dejando de utilizarse por los profesionales y es más utilizado el término "personas mayores" (en España) y "adulto mayor" (en iberoamérica)."

Que os parece?

Salut


----------



## Alxemi (11 Feb 2011)

halluden a un novato interesado, tengo dos preguntas cutres:

-Para comprar en oficinas del bde, se llega y se compra? quiero decir que no habrá que pedir cita ni historias de esas no?
-Y a la hora de comprar en lugares remotos... ¿tiene alguna implicación legal encargarle la compra a algún amiguete de la zona? 

gracias a todos por el hilo ^_^


----------



## Alxemi (11 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A la primera pregunta:
> Creo que depende de la cantidad que quieras comprar. Si es muy grande puede que tengas que esperar a que la preparen. Lo digo por comentarios que he leido en este hilo.
> Si es poca cantidad, vas directamente y la compras previa entrega del DNI.
> ¿Cuánto es mucho y cuánto poco? No me atrevo a decirlo de memoria, en este hilo se ha hablado de eso.
> Si lo dices por 10 ó 20 monedas, eso es poco.



Gracias por contestar a mis novato-preguntas;

Creo que el máximo son 1000€ por persona, pues mínimo pillaríamos 2000€, si consigo engañar a alguien mas, pues mas ::


----------



## electric0 (11 Feb 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> De la wikipedia no siempre ahy que fiarse. Mirad la siguente redaccion sobre la definicion de 3 edad. Es para llorar.
> 
> Wikipedia: "La expresión tercera edad también enunciada como vejez, comienza a los 60 años en adelante y a veces cuando la mujer tiene la menopausia también es un término antrópico-social que hace referencia a la población de personas mayores o ancianas, normalmente jubilada y de 65 años o más. Hoy en día, el término va dejando de utilizarse por los profesionales y es más utilizado el término "personas mayores" (en España) y "adulto mayor" (en iberoamérica)."
> ...




Me parece que lo mejor es no traer mierda de otros sitios donde no es necesaria, a no ser claro que se persiga crear "ruido"





Alxemi dijo:


> halluden a un novato interesado, tengo dos preguntas cutres:
> 
> -Para comprar en oficinas del bde, se llega y se compra? quiero decir que no habrá que pedir cita ni historias de esas no?
> -Y a la hora de comprar en lugares remotos... ¿tiene alguna implicación legal encargarle la compra a algún amiguete de la zona?
> ...



Aunque ya te han contestado lo mejor es leerse un poquito el hilo, tiene cosas muy interesantes.

Ah, y lo de "halluda" espero que sea en modo cinico, porque los ojos duelen al leerlo.

--------------------

Y ya, al hilo del hilo, volvemos a tener de nuevo la plata a 714€/k a punto de nuevo de superar el famoso punto de equilibrio de 720.72 €/k, algunos hemos seguido acumulando plata de todo tipo cuando andaba por 600 y pico, ahora ya veremos si se queda por encima de 700€/k de forma permanente.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Alxemi (11 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Me parece que lo mejor es no traer mierda de otros sitios donde no es necesaria, a no ser claro que se persiga crear "ruido"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



claro que es modo hoygan, que clase de novato se cree usted que soy,

Me he leido un poco el hilo, pero es dificil encontrar información en el oceano cuando lo que se busca es algo muy puntual.


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 Feb 2011)

cuando tengamos muchos karlillos..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2s3OnUSUDg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## perogrullo (11 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> halluden a un novato interesado, tengo dos preguntas cutres:
> 
> -Para comprar en oficinas del bde, se llega y se compra? quiero decir que no habrá que pedir cita ni historias de esas no?
> -Y a la hora de comprar en lugares remotos... ¿tiene alguna implicación legal encargarle la compra a algún amiguete de la zona?
> ...



En el BdE de Barcelona, que yo sepa:

No hay que pedir cita. Si tienen monedas, cada persona se puede llevar hasta un máximo de 1000€ al día, que son 83 monedas de 12€ (996€) o 50 de 20€. Lo de llamar por teléfono es sólo para preguntar si aún les quedan monedas o por si quieres que te las preparen.

Nada de tarjetas de crédito. No es una compra, sino un cambio: billetitos (y/o moneditas normales) por moneditas de plata.

hay que rellenar un formulario con tus datos y firmarlo.

Saludos


----------



## g0lf0 (11 Feb 2011)

sabéis si hay en el BDE de Sevilla?
tengo que ir la semana que viene por allí y así me estreno con los carlillos, que en Madrid no hay manera


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Feb 2011)

g0lf0 dijo:


> sabéis si hay en el BDE de Sevilla?
> tengo que ir la semana que viene por allí y así me estreno con los carlillos, que en Madrid no hay manera



Hace dos meses había, es lo único que te puedo decir ::


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Feb 2011)

Actualizando que es gerundio:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Takolo (12 Feb 2011)

Ya ves que no es en modo cínico. 
Fijate lo que te contesta.
Todavía me escuecen los ojos después de leer lo de "hoygan"
¡Que le vamos a hacer!:´(
*"Todos los hombres son iguales, pero unos son más iguales que otros." *
(Adaptado del autor de "Animal Farm", ese que muchos piensan que inventó un programa de televisión)
¡Maldita LOGSE! 
Tengamos cuidado porque viendo lo de la Pajín, igual éste también llega a ministro. Y ya puestos, lo nombran de economía.



electric0 dijo:


> Me parece que lo mejor es no traer mierda de otros sitios donde no es necesaria, a no ser claro que se persiga crear "ruido"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electric0 (12 Feb 2011)

Takolo dijo:


> Ya ves que no es en modo cínico.
> Fijate lo que te contesta.
> Todavía me escuecen los ojos después de leer lo de "hoygan"
> ¡Que le vamos a hacer!:´(
> ...



Vamos a ver.... por favor..... ¿y si mantenemos el hilo limpio? hay una cosa que se llama guarderia y/o papelera, y sirve para ponerse verde unos a otros sin razon aparente ninguna, lo logico y normal es que en este hilo se hablara sobre algo medianamente relacionado con el tema de las monedas, desde la conservacion hasta su precio o sus pormenores mas infimos.

Por favor.. que no cuesta mucho trabajo, leer primero y postear despues cada cosita en su sitio, y la mierda y el ruido agrupados

Gracias


----------



## hortera (12 Feb 2011)

Me parece que no nos conviene a ninguno darle mucha PUBLICIDAD al tema de los karlillos, asi que en la medida de lo posible seria mejor no decirselo a ningun conocido, si la plata baja a corto plazo que podria pasar, todavia les quedan unas semanas de vida. Cuanto antes desaparezcan antes ganaremos la plusvalia.. saludos de un asqueroso capitalista


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> Me parece que no nos conviene a ninguno darle mucha PUBLICIDAD al tema de los karlillos, asi que en la medida de lo posible seria mejor no decirselo a ningun conocido, si la plata baja a corto plazo que podria pasar, todavia les quedan unas semanas de vida. Cuanto antes desaparezcan antes ganaremos la plusvalia.. saludos de un asqueroso capitalista



Mi objetivo no es ganar dinero, sino proteger el dinero que he obtenido trabajando honradamente del robo vía impuestos e inflación al que nos somete el sistema. Cuanta más gente tenga oro y plata mejor para todos y peor para el sistema. :rolleye:


----------



## electric0 (12 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> Me parece que no nos conviene a ninguno darle mucha PUBLICIDAD al tema de los karlillos, asi que en la medida de lo posible seria mejor no decirselo a ningun conocido, si la plata baja a corto plazo que podria pasar, todavia les quedan unas semanas de vida. Cuanto antes desaparezcan antes ganaremos la plusvalia.. saludos de un asqueroso capitalista



Llega a sorprenderme la "cansinez" de la reltaila......
En realidad el valor de la moneda ni sube ni baja, (solo es un pedazo de plata un pelin aleada) lo que sube y baja es el valor de la moneda fiat, que al no tener mas resapaldo que la confianza en ella, se crea y se destruye a voluntad de unos pocos, y afecta terriblemente al resto.

El oro y plata, se abandonaron como patron estable para que la economia pudiera crecer, y victima de ese crecimiento el sistema los reclamara de nuevo, si no como patron absoluto, al menos como patron parcial.

UN saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> Me parece que no nos conviene a ninguno darle mucha PUBLICIDAD al tema de los karlillos, asi que en la medida de lo posible seria mejor no decirselo a ningun conocido, si la plata baja a corto plazo que podria pasar, todavia les quedan unas semanas de vida. Cuanto antes desaparezcan antes ganaremos la plusvalia.. saludos de un asqueroso capitalista



Pues yo opino que hay que darle toda la publicidad que se pueda, este país necesitaría un poco más de cultura metalera y no tanto pensar en estampitas y en ladrillo.

Además para una vez que los esclavos podemos hacernos con algo de metal a cambio de estampitas no hay que desaprovechar la oportunidad de joder un poco a la élite político-banquera.

Yo por mi parte y con la discreción que es menester se lo he dicho a todo el mundo que he podido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> Me parece que no nos conviene a ninguno darle mucha PUBLICIDAD al tema de los karlillos, asi que en la medida de lo posible seria mejor no decirselo a ningun conocido, si la plata baja a corto plazo que podria pasar, todavia les quedan unas semanas de vida. Cuanto antes desaparezcan antes ganaremos la plusvalia.. saludos de un asqueroso capitalista



Seguramente digas eso y seas uno de los que se ha enterado gracias a la generosidad de la información de este hilo y otros que hemos abierto sobre el tema. 

Es nuestra obligación de metaleros de divulgarlo lo máximo. Que la gente aprenda lo que es el dinero honesto. 

Y además también interesa que se agoten lo antes posible, porque entonces, automáticamente, viendo al nivel al que está el spot, se venderán por más.


----------



## electric0 (13 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ............
> 
> Y además también interesa que se agoten lo antes posible, porque entonces, automáticamente, viendo al nivel al que está el spot, se venderán por más.



Se van agotando, paciencia, jejeje, bueno puedo decir que creo que en cordoba capital no hay ya ninguna sucursal de ningun banco que tenga ni una, a no ser que al ir a cambiarlas yo, me hayan mentido y no las hayan querido sacar de la caja.

El jueves pasado en un viaje por otros motivos a un pueblo de la provincia, a la vuelta decidi preguntar en varias sucursales de los pueblos que iba recorriendo, y oh, sorpresa, no hay en casi ninguno, pero un amable director de sucursal de pueblo (solo estaba ese banco en todo el pueblo) me vendio unas pocas de 2000 pts, que tenia el en su casa.

Por lo anterior llego a la siguiente conclusion; hay monedas "disueltas" por la geografia española hasta lo impensable, por lo que nadie espere que con unas pocas del año X se va a embolsar una cantidad de dinero indecente.

El "negocio" visto lo visto, pienso que esta en dar un valor añadido, como colecciones completas, y cosas por el estilo, o en acumular gran cantidad y "sacarle" un minimo a cada una, o en su posible "fundicion" llegado el caso.

Un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Se van agotando, paciencia, jejeje, bueno puedo decir que creo que en cordoba capital no hay ya ninguna sucursal de ningun banco que tenga ni una, a no ser que al ir a cambiarlas yo, me hayan mentido y no las hayan querido sacar de la caja.
> 
> El jueves pasado en un viaje por otros motivos a un pueblo de la provincia, a la vuelta decidi preguntar en varias sucursales de los pueblos que iba recorriendo, y oh, sorpresa, no hay en casi ninguno, pero un amable director de sucursal de pueblo (solo estaba ese banco en todo el pueblo) me vendio unas pocas de 2000 pts, que tenia el en su casa.
> 
> ...



El negocio está en venderlas al peso por encima de su valor facial y probablemente por debajo del spot, porque no es una moneda de inversión como las maples, y por su abundancia y fealdad tampoco es a priori una colección buscada y pagada más allá de su valor en plata. Y recordad que el techo de los karlillos lo marca el karlillo de 20.

Si la plata sube mucho, quizás se hagan un hueco en las casas de compraventa junto a las alemanas de 10 €, de hecho ya las he visto en alguna que otra tienda alemana de bullion, no de monedas numismáticas.


----------



## electric0 (13 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El negocio está en venderlas al peso por encima de su valor facial y probablemente por debajo del spot, porque no es una moneda de inversión como las maples, y por su abundancia y fealdad tampoco es a priori una colección buscada y pagada más allá de su valor en plata. Y recordad que el techo de los karlillos lo marca el karlillo de 20.
> 
> Si la plata sube mucho, quizás se hagan un hueco en las casas de compraventa junto a las alemanas de 10 €, de hecho ya las he visto en alguna que otra tienda alemana de bullion, no de monedas numismáticas.



Posiblemente tengas razon, y terminen vendiendose al peso.... 

con lo del valor añadido me referia a por ejemplo hacer una coleccion de todas las de 12, encapsularlas en buenas capsulas de plastico y venderlas como "todas las que existen de 12€" o alguna cosa similar, pero es imaginar simplemente como sacarles algo mas de valor....

En cualquier caso no pienso vender ni una hasta que no me haga falta, y en ese caso por supuesto al mejor postor, aprovechando el mayor valor (facial, numismatico, o metal)

Un saludo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (14 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Posiblemente tengas razon, y terminen vendiendose al peso....



Agree, y ademas no me disgusta la idea, por que todos llevamos un vagazo dentro.


----------



## merche400 (14 Feb 2011)

lo siento chicos...pero voy a "igualvender"  mis monedas en el mercado secundario(el cajero del banco)

necesito algo de cash...poco, pero lo necesito para comprar unos portátiles y unas mierdecillas más.

me salgo de la plata....


...pero volveré.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> lo siento chicos...pero voy a "igualvender"  mis monedas en el mercado secundario(el cajero del banco)
> 
> necesito algo de cash...poco, pero lo necesito para comprar unos portátiles y unas mierdecillas más.
> 
> ...



Creo que las puedes másvender por un poco más. Al spot de la plata ya están por encima de 12 euros otra vez. Emepéame si buscas comprador que te las mascompre.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> lo siento chicos...pero voy a "igualvender"  mis monedas en el mercado secundario(el cajero del banco)
> 
> necesito algo de cash...poco, pero lo necesito para comprar unos portátiles y unas mierdecillas más.
> 
> ...



Suerte con la empresa y proyecto que tienes entre manos. Ventajas de los karlillos, ahora puedes revertir a papelitos la plata con un "precio" de recompra por parte del BDE en el instante.

Cuando vuelvas a tener cash ya volverás a estos hilos


----------



## merche400 (14 Feb 2011)

gracias por los ofrecimientos...pero en Valencia...que yo sepa, al menos desde hace unas cuantas semanas, sobran monedas a porrillo y... a 12 euros.


necesito algo de colchón para las primeras nominas, para pagos de incripcion y tal. Para los portátiles(nada de mierdas de renting o leasing... al contado), escritorios y poco más.

para la fianza de la oficina y los primeros pagos.


Vamos... pecata minuta.


hay que reconocer que las monedas, mas de su valor en´sí, es lo que representa....
...el ahorro psicológico.


----------



## electric0 (15 Feb 2011)

BUeno, pues superado de nuevo el precio de equilibrio (720.72) ¿se quedara esta vez definitivamente y para siempre por encima?

Paciencia conforeros, no precipitarse, esperemos al menos que suba lo suficiente para que una caida (de las cotidianas) no lo sea por debajo del punto de equilibrio.

Un saludo.

Pd: Merche, podria comprarte algunas, siempre que sean de años "antiguos" del 2007 en adelante estoy cargado..


----------



## pep007 (15 Feb 2011)

Todo el foro habla de fundirlas, venderlas, etc... pero, es que no queda ningun austriaco en este hilo? Nadie sopesa la posibilidad de que las monedas puedan servir como dinero en un futuro cercano, quiero decir que si te vas a comprar un pollo, le ofrezcas al tendero 3000€ euros y no te lo venda, en cambio por un dirham de plata te den un pollo (aprox. un filarmonica 10 pollos, o un karlillo 5 pollos, etc).

PD.: edito: madmaxiano-austriaco


----------



## Mininota (15 Feb 2011)

Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
He leído buena parte de los posts, y POR UNA VEZ creo que no la he kgdo como siempre que invierto.
Sobre todo pienso así porque el del banco quería que en vez de eso me hiciera un plan de pensiones...:XX:
¿O es que no lo pillo...?:S


----------



## mc_toni (15 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> es que no queda ningun austriaco en este hilo?



Presente! nunca he pensado en fundir ni vender mis moneditas... todo sea por el madmax ienso:.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
> Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
> Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
> En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
> ...




Lamento decirte que SI que la has cagado.... si hubiera comprado de 12€ en vez de 20€, aparte de cubrirte con metal en vez de papel, podrias ganar dinero con la subida de la plata.


----------



## pep007 (15 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
> Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
> Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
> En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
> ...



Haber comprado la misma plata a 12€ unidad:

10000/12 = 833 * 15 = 12, 4 kg Ag

o salir del armario y comprar plata sin miedo, porque el sistema fiat es un robo si o si:

ahora mismito en bullionvault 10000/740= 13,5 Kg Ag

PD.: por cierto, como esta subiendo, digo, bajando el dinero papel!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
> Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
> Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
> En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
> ...



¿De 20 euros? ::

Joder, pues si que la has cagado. Existiendo aún monedas de 12 euros CON EL MISMO CONTENIDO EN PLATA, lo tuyo me parece una cagada.

Por suerte aún puedes deshacerla. Puedes devolverlas e intentar conseguir las de 12 euros. Pero es mucho más difícil conseguirlas en cantidad.


----------



## electric0 (15 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
> Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
> Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
> En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
> ...



Inversion???? las monedas de 20€ no son ahora mismo inversion, son solo seguro a largo plazo, las de 12€ si son inversion, tanto numismaticamente, como en su valor metal, numismaticamente porque han dejado de acuñarse, y como metal porque a dia de hoy vale mas el metal que la moneda, (y previsiblemente sera asi para muuuuuuucho tiempo, aunque con altibajos)

Las de 20€ empezaran a ser interesantes cuando el valor de la plata llege a 1200€ /k (mas o menos) pueden pasar años, aunque eso si, mejor que el plan de pensiones es, pero infinitamente mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## Overlord (15 Feb 2011)

Actualizando información del BdE en Zaragoza, hoy tenían de todos los años, pero del 2004 solo tenían monedas fuera del plástico así que he pillado de 2002,2003 y unas pocas de 2005 - 2006 que no tenia.


----------



## bobolisto (15 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De 20 euros? ::
> 
> Joder, pues si que la has cagado. Existiendo aún monedas de 12 euros CON EL MISMO CONTENIDO EN PLATA, lo tuyo me parece una cagada.
> 
> Por suerte aún puedes deshacerla. Puedes devolverlas e intentar conseguir las de 12 euros. Pero es mucho más difícil conseguirlas en cantidad.



¿Le estáis siguiendo el juego, no? :


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Acabo de comprar diez mil leuritos en monedas de esas de 20 E del mundial.
> Las pesé en mi báscula del baño, y son 9 kilos más o menos.
> Eché mis cuentas y me quedé contento. Mis leuritos de papel son ahora de plata.
> En vista de lo cual he encargado al Banco otros 30.000 leuritos.
> ...



¿Cómo era aquel tag?, ah sí, el troll de las 13:40 pasa puntual... 

Ya os vale, ¿cuántos multi tenéis en la recámara? el Klopez debe cobrar por usuario registrado sino ya os hubiera largado hace tiempo del foro.


----------



## Drinito (15 Feb 2011)

Recogidas esta mañana 83 monedas de 12 € en BDE de Oviedo. Sin cita previa. Obligatorio DNI, pero nadie comprueba que los datos que pones sean reales. Años variados. Hay total disponibilidad de todos los años.

Un saludo


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Feb 2011)

¿Alguno de vosotros compra karlillos?


----------



## Overlord (15 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros compra karlillos?



¿Aqui? ¿ en este hilo? uhmmm nooooooo que vaaa, no creo...¿que te hace pensar eso? ¿Solo porque el hilo se llama COMPRAR MONEDAS PLATA BDE ? ¿Porque la gente lleva 4000 mensajes sobre los karlillos en el foro? no se que te ha hecho pensar que aqui la gente compra de eso... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Overlord (15 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Otro tema es el precio...



Yo vendo los mios a 14 € + gastos de envio si a alguien le interesan... :Baile:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (15 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Todo el foro habla de fundirlas, venderlas, etc... pero, es que no queda ningun austriaco en este hilo? Nadie sopesa la posibilidad de que las monedas puedan servir como dinero en un futuro cercano, quiero decir que si te vas a comprar un pollo, le ofrezcas al tendero 3000€ euros y no te lo venda, en cambio por un dirham de plata te den un pollo (aprox. un filarmonica 10 pollos, o un karlillo 5 pollos, etc).
> 
> PD.: edito: madmaxiano-austriaco



Los karlillos de 12 € habrá que venderlos porque su techo está delimitado por los de 20 €, a igual precio se van a preferir los de mayor facial como es lógico, suponiendo que ambos sean aceptados como moneda de curso legal.

Para el mad max me guardo el bullion


----------



## El cid (15 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los karlillos de 12 € habrá que venderlos porque su techo está delimitado por los de 20 €, a igual precio se van a preferir los de mayor facial como es lógico, suponiendo que ambos sean aceptados como moneda de curso legal.
> 
> *Para el mad max me guardo el bullion*



Para el madmax el pakillo, siempre puedes decir eso de que lo has encontrado entre los recuerdos del abuelo.


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Feb 2011)

¿quien quiera que ponga el número de ellos que lleva?. Es sólo por hacerme una idea.


----------



## Mininota (15 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿Cómo era aquel tag?, ah sí, el troll de las 13:40 pasa puntual...
> 
> Ya os vale, ¿cuántos multi tenéis en la recámara? el Klopez debe cobrar por usuario registrado sino ya os hubiera largado hace tiempo del foro.



No, no, de verdad...
Me confundes con álguien que , de verdad, no sé quien es.
No voy de troll, es que no sé nada de inversiones, y por eso os leo.
Comprendo que mi ignorancia sea difícil de creer, pero así son las cosas; en lo mío -no son las finanzas-me defiendo bien.

Gracias por el consejo de invertir en 12; el problema es que no tengo tiempo para recorrer sucursales en busca de ellas; por eso acudí a 20.
Mejor que el papel siempre será, digo yo...
No se si es este el lugar adecuado; pero si álguien quiere vender de 12, en cantidades razonables (doscientas para arriba), con un lógico beneficio, de modo que los dos ganemos, pues encantado .
Un saludo


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Feb 2011)

Minota te vendo todas las que quieras a 14€/u.


----------



## Mininota (15 Feb 2011)

Tienes un privado


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Feb 2011)

que va, pero si me dejas email te escribo.


----------



## Mininota (15 Feb 2011)

Te lo mando por privado


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los karlillos de 12 € habrá que venderlos porque su techo está delimitado por los de 20 €, a igual precio se van a preferir los de mayor facial como es lógico, suponiendo que ambos sean aceptados como moneda de curso legal.
> 
> Para el mad max me guardo el bullion



Eso es cierto.

Habria que ver cuando es el momento y el precio ideal para vender los karlillos.
 
Evidentemente, si intentas vender los karlillos por 20 euros (aunque su plata valiera eso o mas), nadie con dos dedos de frente te los iba a comprar, ya que a esos precios es mejor comprar los karlillos de 20 euros con su facial garantizado contra bajadas.

Yo pienso que lo ideal es vender los karlillos de 12 euros por unos 14 pavos (si se venden a ese precio es que su plata vale mas de 14 pero menos de 20)...y luego con las ganancias comprar monedas de 20.


----------



## electric0 (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> 
> Habria que ver cuando es el momento y el precio ideal para vender los karlillos.
> 
> ...



BUeno davitin, es un tanto relativo, si los quieres para guardarlos es evidente que tienes toda la razon, pero si van a terminar en un crisol te va a dar igual venderlos cuando valgan 22, ya que el que compre, acto seguido, va a sacarse el mechero del bolsillo para encender el propano del soplete.

Se produce entonces una bonita "paradoja" (por ponerle nombre) al que va a fundir, le es indistinto lo que este impreso en la moneda..... por ejemplo..... vamos a suponer que la plata contenida vale 24 €, y "el fundidor" la paga a 22€, el que le vende monedas de 12€ gana 10€ por moneda (casi duplica la inversion) y el que le vende monedas de 20€ solo gana 2€ por moneda....

y por ultimo, numismaticamente hablando, cuantas mas terminen en el crisol, mas valdran las que sobrevivan al paso del tiempo.

Como ves depende del destino de la moneda y el tiempo que lleva acuñada....
no es tan facil preveer, lo unico seguro es que no hay forma de perder dinero comprandolas, aunque no se gane nada.

Un cordial saludo davitin.

Pd: de donde sacas las fotos de las "jacas"???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> No, no, de verdad...
> Me confundes con álguien que , de verdad, no sé quien es.
> No voy de troll, es que no sé nada de inversiones, y por eso os leo.
> Comprendo que mi ignorancia sea difícil de creer, pero así son las cosas; en lo mío -no son las finanzas-me defiendo bien.
> ...



Di donde andas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> 
> Habria que ver cuando es el momento y el precio ideal para vender los karlillos.
> 
> ...



El precio depende del spot. Con el spot muy alto, por encima de 40 euros, las monedas e 12 y de 20 vendrán a valer lo mismo (el seguro del facial casi no valdrá nada). Con el spot bajo entorno a 20, las de 20 siempre valdran 1-2 euros más, pues el mejor seguro del facial lo vale. 


Cuando el spot haga las monedas de 20 euros interesantes, tal vez ya no queden y las próximas tengan como facial 30 euros...


----------



## Mininota (16 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Di donde andas.



A estos efectos, por Madrid.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Tienes un privado



:XX::XX::XX:

Ya veo que las costumbres no se pierden, bueno por lo menos podemos echarnos unas risas con el circo que montáis por aquí cada quince días.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> A estos efectos, por Madrid.



Pon tu oferta en el hilo de BID-ASK a ver qué te sale:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## Argentum emere (16 Feb 2011)

Lo que es una vergüenza a como compran la plata en algunos sitios

COMPRO ORO MADRID - Precio del Oro de 20 a 21 ?/gr 18kt Garantizado al Vender su Oro

éstos nos pagarían el karlillo a menos de 6€/u.


----------



## illokc (16 Feb 2011)

Tenemos el BOE de la nueva moneda de 20 €.

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/02/15/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-2905.pdf

A destacar un nuevo párrafo añadido al árticulo 5:

"La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda colaborará en la recepción y tramitación de las solicitudes de canje que los particulares realicen directamente a esta Entidad."

Significa esto que se podrán pedir monedas directamente a la FNMT y , por tanto, saltarse el límite del BDE?


----------



## Mininota (16 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Ya veo que las costumbres no se pierden, bueno por lo menos podemos echarnos unas risas con el circo que montáis por aquí cada quince días.



Hombre, soy nuevo en este foro, y no domino las prácticas y costumbres, como es lógico; pero se me hizo una oferta y me pareció que era correcto contestar por privado. Porque una ngociación creo yo que no tiene por qué hacerse pública.
No acabo de entender que esto se califique de "circo", ya que sencillamente hablo en serio; en todo caso si mi conducta molesta a álguien, por favor que me indique por qué, dado que no es esa mi intención.
Entiendo que no sea habitual tener aquí a gente inexperta como yo; pero siempre he creído que la buena fe merece respeto, y que enseñar a quien no sabe está muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Hombre, soy nuevo en este foro, y no domino las prácticas y costumbres, como es lógico; pero se me hizo una oferta y me pareció que era correcto contestar por privado. Porque una ngociación creo yo que no tiene por qué hacerse pública.
> No acabo de entender que esto se califique de "circo", ya que sencillamente hablo en serio; en todo caso si mi conducta molesta a álguien, por favor que me indique por qué, dado que no es esa mi intención.
> Entiendo que no sea habitual tener aquí a gente inexperta como yo; pero siempre he creído que la buena fe merece respeto, y que enseñar a quien no sabe está muy bien.
> Saludos



Bueno, es posible que me haya equivocado en mi juicio o no, el tiempo lo dirá, si es así mis disculpas por adelantado. Simplemente me parecio muy pronto ofrecer ya 14 Eurapios por moneda cuando todavía se pueden conseguir por 12, aunque cada uno tendrá sus motivos.


----------



## Mininota (17 Feb 2011)

Nada, hombre; cuando se es tan novato como yo, estas cosas es lógico que me pasen. Todo aclarado.
Ya he dado instrucciones a mis "amigos" en bancos a ver si me pillan de 12 a 12 (que sin duda es mejor inversión que a 14:S ) pero es que quiero un cierto número, por eso andaba ofreciendo más.
Y disculpad vosotros si he "trolleado"; insisto que ha sido sin querer.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

Joder, la plata acaba de pasar los 23 €. Va para arriba a buen ritmo. 
¿romperá el máximo de 23,20€?


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Joder, la plata acaba de pasar los 23 €. Va para arriba a buen ritmo.
> ¿romperá el máximo de 23,20€?



Como sugiere electric0 antes o después tendrá que consolidar nuevo suelo en su tendencia alcista así que todo forma parte del guión esperado. 

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Feb 2011)

La cosa esta calentita... veo los siguientes pandas, filarmonicas,... de "procedencia" española.... XD


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

Está ahora mismo a 23,25 ¿es normal una subida así? ¿ha pasado algo?


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2011)

745.89 €/k en el momento de empezar a escribir este mensaje.... pero paciencia dejarlo que se consolide como ya ha recalcado Garrapatez, y estar seguros que se consolida, ademas no creo que tarde mucho.

Pienso/creo que el banco de españa debe tener "hejpertos" y cuando cambiaron el facial de la moneda fue por algo, ¿que no acertaron en el timming? es posible, entre otras cosas porque nadie puede saber el momento y punto de consolidacion, pero ocurrira...

Es el momento de "barrer" lo que quede, aun pidiendo prestado, el beneficio es seguro y es posible que de rendimientos de al menos un 5 % en algunos meses ¿algun banco da tanto en tan poco tiempo?

Saludos.


----------



## El cid (17 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Está ahora mismo a 23,25 ¿es normal una subida así? ¿ha pasado algo?



En la anormal situacion que nos encontramos todo es normal.

Si no tienes karlillos ya estas tardando.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

¿El post está a tope?

¿cuál es el límite de páginas?


----------



## inver (17 Feb 2011)

En estos momentos con la plata a 31.62 $ y el euro a 1.3600 se pone a 0.7475€/gm lo que supone que 16.65gm de fina/moneda se ponga el valor de plata de la moneda en *12.45€*.


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿El post está a tope?
> 
> ¿cuál es el límite de páginas?



No esta a tope, son 5000 post (mas o menos, creo)...

Ahora un pregunta para el que la sepa (yo ignoro hasta que punto puede estar relacionado) pero..... ¿influira mucho en la subida expontanea de la plata la situacion que se esta dando en toda ""moravia""?....

Tenemos a Egipto, a Tunez, a libia, a Marruecos (un poquito) etc etc etc, no se si la situacion de medio hambruna/revolucion/cambios que recorre poco a poco a casi todos los paises islamicos, provocara directamente la subida de metales, pero algo si es claro, el dinero es muy cobarde y ahora correra a salir de esos paises (inestables de momento) y a refugiarse en algun sitio, si lo hace en los metales logicamente deberia hacerlos subir.... no se.... es pensar en voz alta....

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## inver (17 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No esta a tope, son 5000 post (mas o menos, creo)...
> 
> Ahora un pregunta para el que la sepa (yo ignoro hasta que punto puede estar relacionado) pero..... ¿influira mucho en la subida expontanea de la plata la situacion que se esta dando en toda ""moravia""?....
> 
> ...



Hace años, cuando la crisis asiática, la caída del Bath thailandes provoco lo que llamaron por primera vez "el efecto mariposa en la economía", afectando muy negativamente a las bolsas de economías potentes y lejanas como USA, Europa y en consecuencia al resto de países. 
Hoy nadie duda del efecto global de los acontecimientos negativos puntuales sociales/económicos.

Me acuerdo hace muuuuchos años que Muamar Gadafi, presidente de Libia estaba muy peleón y cada vez que abría la boca el oro se disparaba.

La zona de oriente próximo siempre ha sido un polvorín por la importancia estratégica/económica del petroleo y el tema de Israel. 

Si en ningún momento es bueno que haya problemas en esa zona, ahora que el petroleo se acaba y los países industrializados están quebrados, la desestabilización política y cambios de gobiernos que llevaban muchos años "estables" abren nuevas incertidumbres negativas, acrecientan los miedos y eso es una presión adicional que debería acelerar el ritmo de aumento del precio de los metales preciosos.


----------



## hortera (17 Feb 2011)

la plata esta subiendo hoy a mas de un dolar la onza, un 3.5%, osea como si el oro sube en un dia mas de 45 dólares, ¿os imaginais eso?si mis calculos son correctos. El oro parece subir mas como Indurain en la montaña, lento pero seguro, la plata tiene unos puntos d escalador de raza, esperemos que no se desfonde y le de la pájara..


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2011)

inver dijo:


> Hace años, cuando la crisis asiática, la caída del Bath thailandes provoco lo que llamaron por primera vez "el efecto mariposa en la economía", afectando muy negativamente a las bolsas de economías potentes y lejanas como USA, Europa y en consecuencia al resto de países.
> Hoy nadie duda del efecto global de los acontecimientos negativos puntuales sociales/económicos.
> 
> Me acuerdo hace muuuuchos años que Muamar Gadafi, presidente de Libia estaba muy peleón y cada vez que abría la boca el oro se disparaba.
> ...



Mas o menos confirmar lo que pensaba, subida de los metales mientras no se vayan aclarando los "follones/revoluciones/desmanes" en ""moravia""...

Pero ya esta dando esto miedo hoy...... nos ponemos mientras escribo este mensaje a 750.25, lo que pone la plata de un karlillo a casi 12.50 (12.49).....

Miedo me da, acojone me entra, ha ganado una moneda practicamente un 4% en cuestion de algunos dias....... imposible encontrar otro negocio que de tanto en tan poco tiempo...

Aun asi, yo espero para mañana/fin de semana/semana que viene, que haya alguna correccion, no se puede crecer tanto en tan poco tiempo, no puede ser ni bueno.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Mas o menos confirmar lo que pensaba, subida de los metales mientras no se vayan aclarando los "follones/revoluciones/desmanes" en ""moravia""...
> 
> Pero ya esta dando esto miedo hoy...... nos ponemos mientras escribo este mensaje a 750.25, lo que pone la plata de un karlillo a casi 12.50 (12.49).....
> 
> ...



El ratio oro-plata sigue siendo extraordinaria y anormalmente alto, nos queda un brillante futuro por delante. Tened paciencia, Roma no se compra en un día


----------



## alnitak (17 Feb 2011)

(FT) -- Investors look for a silver lining
The mint ratio, which shows how many ounces of silver it takes to buy an ounce of gold, is close to its lowest levels since 1998, currently about 45. Why?

With gold near a record high the simple explanation is that silver has been performing even better of late, driven by increased demand rather than any supply contraction.

Silver tends to hang on to gold’s coat tails when gold is stronger, during periods of inflation or political turmoil, perhaps. But gold’s recent gains have come at a time of improving economic fundamentals, so silver, which has a tight industrial demand correlation, has enjoyed extra impetus.

Another boost has come from retail investors who would rather spend their $200 on roughly five 1-ounce American Eagle silver coins, than one 10th-of-an-ounce gold coin. Doubtless the “penny-share syndrome” also applies a bit here too – when smaller priced assets are perceived as providing better opportunity for gains.

This is possibly why the US mint sold a record 6.4m Eagle silver coins in January, a 78 per cent increase on the previous year, when silver was more than 40 per cent cheaper. Gold sales were up 57 per cent over that period.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Feb 2011)

alnitak dijo:


> (FT) -- Investors look for a silver lining
> The mint ratio, which shows how many ounces of silver it takes to buy an ounce of gold, is close to its lowest levels since 1998, currently about 45. Why?
> 
> With gold near a record high the simple explanation is that silver has been performing even better of late, driven by increased demand rather than any supply contraction.
> ...



Los esclavos usanos están empezando a ver las orejas al lobo y se está perdiendo la confianza en la moneda fiduciaria de los señores feudales.

Aquí por primera vez en mucho tiempo tenemos suerte de tener acceso a una moneda de plata a un precio justo, aprovechen para hacer sus compras, las nuestras a diferencia de las de USA tienen garantía de devolución si finalmente cambian de idea.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

He leido este artículo:

Silver is Approaching Stage Two of its Bull Market by James Turk

Un experto prevé que la plata se pondrá a 50 dólares la onza como en 1980.

Eso serían 36,74 euros la onza (más o menos) al cambio ::

¿lo veis posible?


----------



## electric0 (18 Feb 2011)

Tranquilidad conforeros, no nos pongamos nerviosos.....

Esta alta, si, pero..... pienso debeis dejar que se estabilice, creo que ya no volveremos a verla por debajo de 700€/k apox., pero aun asi no tengais nervios, lo importante es ver los suelos que va marcando...

Todo sale como preveiamos, pero como es natural nos falla el "timing", es muy dificil acertar cuando van a pasar las cosas, que van a pasar si, pero cuando no.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## merche400 (18 Feb 2011)

joder...

es ir al banco a ingresar unas monedillas y ala... subidón al canto.


creo que me voy a quedar con las 400 monedillas que todavía atesoro....


----------



## pep007 (18 Feb 2011)

Oye si, cuando vayas a vender las 400 avisanos para los largos.


----------



## merche400 (18 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Oye si, cuando vayas a vender las 400 avisanos para los largos.



como suba mucho esa monedillas... me voy a pillar una ofi en vez de 40m2.... una de 400m2

:XX: :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> como suba mucho esa monedillas... me voy a pillar una ofi en vez de 40m2.... una de 400m2
> 
> :XX: :XX:



Como suba mucho no voy a saber en que gastarme tanta pasta.

No voy a tener tiempo suficiente para gastarme todo.

:XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Feb 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Como suba mucho no voy a saber en que gastarme tanta pasta.
> 
> No voy a tener tiempo suficiente para gastarme todo.
> 
> :XX:





Carlos, nos matas de sana :rolleye: envidia

Yo de mayor quiero ser como CharlesFox  


<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Carlos, nos matas de sana :rolleye: envidia
> 
> Yo de mayor quiero ser como CharlesFox
> 
> ...



Merche me cae bien, es uno de los foreros que más aportó a la hora de buscar sitios baratos en Alemania para cargar, mira que le avisé que no vendiera la plata, el guiño se lo hago para picarlo pero con cariño.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Merche me cae bien, es uno de los foreros que más aportó a la hora de buscar sitios baratos en Alemania para cargar, mira que le avisé que no vendiera la plata, el guiño se lo hago para picarlo pero con cariño.



Yo sí que creo en vosotros. :rolleye:

Por cierto, a este paso los karlillos de 2012 los acuñan en alpaca


----------



## electric0 (18 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo sí que creo en vosotros. :rolleye:
> 
> Por cierto, a este paso los karlillos de 2012 los acuñan en alpaca



Pssssss, no se, pero si sigue a este ritmo mucho tiempo, va a resultar que al final de 20€ solo habra una acuñacion o dos, y eso si puede dar un valor numismatico "extra".

Un saludo.


----------



## tiotoni (18 Feb 2011)

Buenas noches a todos, ya tenemos la nueva moneda de 20 euros , a partir del 23 de marzo.


----------



## Germain (18 Feb 2011)

tiotoni dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, ya tenemos la nueva moneda de 20 euros , a partir del 23 de marzo.



La hostia, ¿y quien es el travelo que aparece?


----------



## tiotoni (18 Feb 2011)

jeje, Clara campoamor.


----------



## cornelius (18 Feb 2011)

Muy buenas...
Una pregunta... ¿las mondeas de plata de 12euros del 2010 tienen la misma cantidad (o puerza) de plata que la de años anteriores?. Lo digo porque en diferentes hilos algunos foreros andan locos buscando monedas de otros años, pero por lo menos aquí en barcelona de 12euros del 2010 no hay ningún problema de conseguir en el BDE... Gracias...


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2011)

Germain dijo:


> La hostia, ¿y quien es el travelo que aparece?



"Centenario del Día internacional de la mujer" o algo asim.

Estos intentan captar voto femenino con publicidad subliminal hasta en las monedas.

:Aplauso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Feb 2011)

tiotoni dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, ya tenemos la nueva moneda de 20 euros , a partir del 23 de marzo.


----------



## cornelius (18 Feb 2011)

Otro par de dudas....
El señor Garapatez ha hecho un cuadro con una comparativa de precios de la plata de diferentes monedas... Yo me he fijado y la de 12euros es de una pureza de 925/1000. En cambio monedas de inversión tipo eggle, filarmonica, etc tienen una pureza de 999/1000. ¿Esa diferencia está reflejada en la comparativa o es despreciable? 

Por último... siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro yo he comprado monedas de plata de 12euros (abandoné el oro ya hace un tiempo)... Mi pregunta es si nadie se plantea comprar monedas de inversión de plata, si como se dice la plata sigue subiendo está claro que será una buena inversión como lo fué el oro (aunque compras no son por inversión, sino como garantía de diversificar mis ahorros). Entiendo que con las monedas de inversión te arriesgas que en un futuro lejano, el mercado de la plata se deplome (cosa que dudo) y la filarmónica que comprastes por 33 euros la tengas que vender por 20, sin embargo las de 12 euros por lo menos siempre te tendrán que dar 12 euros por ellas... no se si me equivoco.
gracias de nuevo


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


>



Clara Campoamor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

:XX:

Hugo Chavez por lo menos tiene estilo a la hora de atontar al gran público pero estos es que dan pena.


----------



## Platón (19 Feb 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas...
> Una pregunta... ¿las mondeas de plata de 12euros del 2010 tienen la misma cantidad (o puerza) de plata que la de años anteriores?



Si. Cosas del ser humano, que es de naturaleza caprichosa, ya ves.



cornelius dijo:


> Señor Garapatez ha hecho un cuadro con una comparativa de precios de la plata de diferentes monedas... Yo me he fijado y la de 12euros es de una pureza de 925/1000. En cambio monedas de inversión tipo eggle, filarmonica, etc tienen una pureza de 999/1000. ¿Esa diferencia está reflejada en la comparativa o es despreciable?



Nada es despreciable, 74 milesimas pueden representan kilos para el forero medio. El sr. Garrapatez ha hecho bien su trabajo. Aprovecho para agradecerselo de nuevo.
Bonita moneda esta de 20, ahora sólo queda que empiecen a cobrar IVA a parte del facial para hacerla todavía más "atractiva", y reservarla a los coleccionistas y evitar su acaparamiento masivo por metaleros ultraconservadores. Al tiempo.


----------



## itaka (19 Feb 2011)

sabeis donde se podran vender una pequeña cantidad de monedas de plata por encima del valor facil, a valor de metal ?, no lo digo para ahora si no para más adelante. si sigue subiendo.

todavia no he visto compro plata


----------



## Platón (19 Feb 2011)

itaka dijo:


> sabeis donde se podran vender una pequeña cantidad de monedas de plata por encima del valor facil, a valor de metal ?, no lo digo para ahora si no para más adelante. si sigue subiendo.
> todavia no he visto compro plata



Los compro-oro también compran plata, solo que no la pagan.

Pequeñas cantidades a spot? Difícil cosa planteas...se vuelve a poner interesante el hilo...a ver si no te ignoran como hacen con casi todos los que se cuestionan ciertas cosas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Feb 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Otro par de dudas....
> El señor Garapatez ha hecho un cuadro con una comparativa de precios de la plata de diferentes monedas... Yo me he fijado y la de 12euros es de una pureza de 925/1000. En cambio monedas de inversión tipo eggle, filarmonica, etc tienen una pureza de 999/1000. ¿Esa diferencia está reflejada en la comparativa o es despreciable?



Está reflejada perfectamente. Fíjate que calcula el precio al que pagas el gramo de plata pura. 

Deberías saber hacer el cálculo tú mismo. Hazlo para verificar.



cornelius dijo:


> Por último... siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro yo he comprado monedas de plata de 12euros (abandoné el oro ya hace un tiempo)...



Error. Es un error no diversificar. En particular es interesante combinar un activo volatil como la plata con uno menos volátil como el oro.



cornelius dijo:


> Mi pregunta es si nadie se plantea comprar monedas de inversión de plata, si como se dice la plata sigue subiendo está claro que será una buena inversión como lo fué el oro (aunque compras no son por inversión, sino como garantía de diversificar mis ahorros). Entiendo que con las monedas de inversión te arriesgas que en un futuro lejano, el mercado de la plata se deplome (cosa que dudo) y la filarmónica que comprastes por 33 euros la tengas que vender por 20, sin embargo las de 12 euros por lo menos siempre te tendrán que dar 12 euros por ellas... no se si me equivoco.
> gracias de nuevo



No te equivocas. Las monedas de 12 euros llevan integrado un seguro anti-caida de la plata.Por eso es superbullion!!!!

Algunos no se dieron cuenta de esto a teimpo y andan ahora desesperados por cargar...


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Feb 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Otro par de dudas....
> El señor Garapatez ha hecho un cuadro con una comparativa de precios de la plata de diferentes monedas... Yo me he fijado y la de 12euros es de una pureza de 925/1000. En cambio monedas de inversión tipo eggle, filarmonica, etc tienen una pureza de 999/1000. ¿Esa diferencia está reflejada en la comparativa o es despreciable?
> 
> Por último... siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro yo he comprado monedas de plata de 12euros (abandoné el oro ya hace un tiempo)... Mi pregunta es si nadie se plantea comprar monedas de inversión de plata, si como se dice la plata sigue subiendo está claro que será una buena inversión como lo fué el oro (aunque compras no son por inversión, sino como garantía de diversificar mis ahorros). Entiendo que con las monedas de inversión te arriesgas que en un futuro lejano, el mercado de la plata se deplome (cosa que dudo) y la filarmónica que comprastes por 33 euros la tengas que vender por 20, sin embargo las de 12 euros por lo menos siempre te tendrán que dar 12 euros por ellas... no se si me equivoco.
> gracias de nuevo



Aprovecho para hacer unas aclaraciones sobre la hoja de cálculo ya que creo que nunca he explicado de dónde sale cada cosa:

*Sobre la hoja de cálculo en general:*

La hoja de cálculo está abierta y tu mismo o cualquier otro puede editarla como copia para echar un vistazo, usmear, verificarla e incluso mejorarla. Para editarla hay que ir aquí:
Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets
La hoja no muestra las columnas de las columnas A a la K para facilitar la presentación cuando se incrusta como un objeto en burbuja.info pero en esas columnas hay información que se utiliza en la tabla por lo que si la quieres editar y modificar tendrás que expandir esas columnas, en la hoja2 existe una réplica de la hoja1 que no se utiliza pero que muestra más o menos los mismos datos.

*Sobre la tabla Precio de la onza de plata en distintas monedas:*

El "precio" spot plata es leído automaticamente por la hoja de cálculo como un vínculo dinámico aproximadamente cada 15-30 minutos, el valor es descargado automaticamente desde la siguiente página:
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

El precio de la onza en la moneda de plata de 12€ del BDE es siempre un valor fijo, ya que las monedas siempre cuestan 12€ y tienen la misma cantidad de plata. Por eso cada gramo, onza o kilo de plata en karlillos tienen un precio fijo mientras el BDE las suministre, cuando se acaben ya veremos qué pasa.

El precio de la onza de plata en Silber Investor se pone como referencia para comparar el karlillo con otras monedas bullion internacionales, como sabrás muchas monedas bullion internacionales contienen 1 onza de plata, no así los karlillos cuyo contenido en plata es un poco más de 1/2 Onza.

Los precios descargados dinámicamente desde Silber Investor son descargados desde la tabla situada en la página:
Silber Investor | Silber-Reinigung und Silber-Pflege | Silber-Münzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Por su parte el precio medio en Silber investor se calcula a partir de los precios de las monedas mostradas en la tabla de precio en gramos que está debajo (Filarmónica, Eagle, Maple Leaf, Koala, Kookaburra, Britannia, Panda y Libertad). Como algunas de estas monedas suelen ser tradicionalmente más caras que las otras (por ejemplo Britannias) se indica el precio más alto y el más bajo para referencia.

*Sobre la tabla Precio del gramo de plata en las distintas monedas:*

En esa tabla se comparan los precios pero teniendo en cuenta el gramo en vez de la onza como unidad de medida, esa tabla es muy útil porque te puedes hacer una idea de lo que te costaría 1 kilo de plata de cada una de las monedas si las comprases, para ello no tienes más que quitar tres decimales hacia la derecha y tendrás de inmediato el precio del kilo: por ejemplo el karlillo está a 0,721 Euros el gramo de plata luego 1 kilo de plata en karlillos te sale a 721 Euros, en el momento que escribo 1 gramo de plata en la Filarmónica comprada en Silber Investor sale por 0,883 luego para hacerte con 1 kilo de plata en Filarmonicas tienes que soltar 883 Euros.


*Sobre el gráfico de barras:*

Finalmente el gráfico situado a la izquierda muestra de un vistazo el precio que tendría la plata de los karlillos teniendo en cuenta el spot plata, dicho de otro modo: Si consigues alguien que te page por la plata de los karlillos al precio spot ese valor que aparece en la gráfica es lo que te pagaría. Para referencia se indica también la gráfica con IVA al tipo 18% ya que la plata de compra-venta en España tiene ese IVA.

*Otras curiosidades:*

La hoja incrustada que a veces posteo en burbuja en algunas ocasiones no muestra los precios actualizados sino que hay un cierto desfase y muestra el valor de hace unas horas, no te sabría decir porqué ocurre eso pero sospecho que se debe a que ese contenido (el objeto hoja de cálculo incrustado) es cacheado por el servidor y por eso a veces no muestra los valores intantáneos a tiempo real.

Si en algún momento te urge ver esos valores a tiempo real vete a la hoja de cálculo directamente ya que allí sí se muestran los valores actualizados:
Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets

Aquí pego la hoja para que veas lo que digo:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## quaver (19 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> [...]
> La hoja de cálculo está abierta y tu mismo o cualquier otro puede editarla como copia para echar un vistazo, _h_usmear, verificarla e incluso mejorarla. Para editarla hay que ir aquí:
> Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets
> [...]



Agradeciendo de antemano su explicación ;-)


----------



## Jalapa (20 Feb 2011)

*Cambio de "añadas" de 12€*

Lo he pegado tambien en el hilo de compra/venta entre foreros ...
perdonad la insistencia
--------------------------------------------------------------
Hola.

Tengo la intencion de ir completando series de 12€ y recontando las que estan ya "en la saca", me hacia falta cambiar "añadas" con algun forero ....

Lo que no tengo muy claro es como hacerlo, pero me hacian falta algunas de 2003 (aniversario de la constitucion), 2005 (Centenario del quijote), 2007 (tratado de roma).

Tengo bastantes de 2002 (presidencia de la UE), 2009 (aniv. union economica) y de 2010 (presidencia española)

Busco interesados en cambios e ideas para hacerlo :bla:

en el hilo para discutirlo entre todos los interesados o por privi 
.


----------



## symba (20 Feb 2011)

alguien puede resolverme un par de dudas?
1- creo haber leido que para comprar monedas de plata en el Bde el limite diario son 50 monedas?
2-como vienen empaquetadas? que volumen ocupan 50 monedas con sus respectivas cajas? 
3- 50x12= 600€ algun coste extra?

agradezco de antemano vuestra respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## Argentum emere (20 Feb 2011)

Si revisas mis comentarios, el otro día puse yo un link de un compro oro. El muy ladrón nos paga las monedas a excasos 5€. El día que haya que venderlas habrá que ser muy avispado para que no nos engañen.


----------



## Argentum emere (20 Feb 2011)

Por cierto yo también busco como loco de años concretos: Constitución y Colón. Si me podéis decir en sucursales BDE donde sería posible su adquisíción, os estaría eternamente agradecido.

Otra cosa para que en un futuro esta inversión tenga una mínima rentabilidad, de cuantos karlillos hablaríamos?


----------



## hibridus (20 Feb 2011)

¿Hay alguna comparativa entre los Pakillos y los Karlillos? ¿Cuál sería más rentable y fácil de vender?


----------



## alienhunter (20 Feb 2011)

symba dijo:


> alguien puede resolverme un par de dudas?
> 1- creo haber leido que para comprar monedas de plata en el Bde el limite diario son 50 monedas?
> 2-como vienen empaquetadas? que volumen ocupan 50 monedas con sus respectivas cajas?
> 3- 50x12= 600€ algun coste extra?
> ...



1-El limite diario de cambio son 100€,así qeu puedes comprar 83 monedas
2-Vienen "encapsuladas" en sus bolsitas de plastico y en tiras
3-Ningun Coste extra, como mucho el parking si tienes que dejar el coche cerca, eso si es recomendable llamar y decir a que hora vas para que te las preparen y no tengas que esperar


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 Feb 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna comparativa entre los Pakillos y los Karlillos? ¿Cuál sería más rentable y fácil de vender?



Lo que tienes que mirar es que el karlillo nunca va a valer menos de 12 €, así que sabes de antemano lo máximo que puedes perder, que es la inflación en el caso de que compres a facial.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 Feb 2011)

alienhunter dijo:


> 1-El limite diario de cambio son 100€,así qeu puedes comprar 83 monedas
> 2-Vienen "encapsuladas" en sus bolsitas de plastico y en tiras
> 3-Ningun Coste extra, como mucho el parking si tienes que dejar el coche cerca, eso si es recomendable llamar y decir a que hora vas para que te las preparen y no tengas que esperar



Una puntualización, los karlillos llegan al banco en tiras de 10, pero hay foreros que los han "comprado" circulados.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

Ha empezado la semana subiendo a buen ritmo (demasiado diría yo). ¡0.57€ de subida en un rato! Se ha puesto el tema a 24,41€.


Es curioso lo que puede pasar... porque a pesar de que lleguemos a tener monedas (por ejemplo) que lleguen a valer 15 euros, en el bde se puede conseguir por 12 ¿quién va a ser tan "tonto" de pagarnos más de 12 pudiéndolo conseguir en el bde a 12? Si no se agotan las de 12 en el bde no creo que las podamos vender.


----------



## kalemania (21 Feb 2011)

Ya estan a 13 €.!


----------



## Overlord (21 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Ha empezado la semana subiendo a buen ritmo (demasiado diría yo). ¡0.57€ de subida en un rato! Se ha puesto el tema a 24,41€.
> 
> 
> Es curioso lo que puede pasar... porque a pesar de que lleguemos a tener monedas (por ejemplo) que lleguen a valer 15 euros, en el bde se puede conseguir por 12 ¿quién va a ser tan "tonto" de pagarnos más de 12 pudiéndolo conseguir en el bde a 12? Si no se agotan las de 12 en el bde no creo que las podamos vender.



Yo no me preocuparía mucho por eso y me centraría en intentar pillar todas las que pueda a 12€ antes de que arrasemos con las que quedan o las retiren...


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía mucho por eso y me centraría en intentar pillar todas las que pueda a 12€ antes de que arrasemos con las que quedan o las retiren...



Ya, pensándolo un poco eso no pasará a corto plazo: o se agotarán o las retirarán.

Mi problema es que no tengo más liquidez para seguir pillando carlillos ¡ya quisiera yo!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Ha empezado la semana subiendo a buen ritmo (demasiado diría yo). ¡0.57€ de subida en un rato! Se ha puesto el tema a 24,41€.
> 
> 
> Es curioso lo que puede pasar... porque a pesar de que lleguemos a tener monedas (por ejemplo) que lleguen a valer 15 euros, en el bde se puede conseguir por 12 ¿quién va a ser tan "tonto" de pagarnos más de 12 pudiéndolo conseguir en el bde a 12? Si no se agotan las de 12 en el bde no creo que las podamos vender.



Cuando se pogan a 15 euros no duran dos días. Al precio actual de la plata de 13,09 euros me extrañaría que durasen mucho.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

Joder, para mi que hoy llega a los 24,80€. ::


----------



## mc_toni (21 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuando se pogan a 15 euros no duran dos días. Al precio actual de la plata de 13,09 euros me extrañaría que durasen mucho.



un par de semanas si que aguantará, o no? ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Feb 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> un par de semanas si que aguantará, o no? ienso:



A 15? Como mucho 2 días.

En cada viaje de ida-vuelta Bde-fundición te sacas 150 pavos...verás como se forman colas.


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Feb 2011)

Como se está poniendo la cosa :fiufiu::fiufiu:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (21 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A 15? Como mucho 2 días.
> 
> En cada viaje de ida-vuelta Bde-fundición te sacas 150 pavos...verás como se forman colas.



Calla, calla........... criatura, que mañana me voy al Bde con dos amigos y 3000€ en el bolsillo, es mas.... he vendido mi granalla para tener liquidez...

Parece una absurdez verdad???? vender plata para comprar plata....

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Saludos cordiales


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2011)

En Bilbao sigue la escasez.... hoy he pillado 30 y solo tenian unas 40, y encima, circuladas, nada de en bolsitas...

La chica me ha dicho que en la ultima semana se han llevado casi todas.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

¡Qué locura! en el BDE están dando duros a cuatro pesetas ::


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2011)

Bueno, el BdE en realidad es nuestro, lo pagamos nosotros, o sea, que de regalo nada.

Por cierto, acabo de llegar del BdE de Palma, y que mientras no pida años raros, lo que quiera, hay Letis y Tofols a punta pala.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, el BdE en realidad es nuestro, lo pagamos nosotros, o sea, que de regalo nada.
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de llegar del BdE de Palma, y que mientras no pida años raros, lo que quiera, hay Letis y Tofols a punta pala.



Aunque "sea nuestro" lo normal es que nos robe, eso no me lo negará


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

24,80 € la onza........

::::::::


----------



## Vize (21 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, el BdE en realidad es nuestro, lo pagamos nosotros, o sea, que de regalo nada.
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de llegar del BdE de Palma, y que mientras no pida años raros, lo que quiera, hay Letis y Tofols a punta pala.



estas seguro que es nuestro?

Los bancos centrales mundiales son privados, aunque quieran que pensemos que los gobiernos los controlan y no al revés, los bancos centrales son los que controlan a los gobiernos, por muchos impuestos que nos cuesten.


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2011)

Bueno, si, tenéis razón, pero no me digáis que entre los impuesto que pagamos y la inflación que pagábamos, ya podía trabajar para nosotros como esta haciendo últimamente, repartiendo lo nuestro entre nosotros.


----------



## cornelius (21 Feb 2011)

Muchas gracias por las extensas respuestas...Seguiré cargando pues...


----------



## Taxidermista (21 Feb 2011)

Una pregunta ingenua: Exactamente qué es lo que impide al Banco de España retirar del mercado todas las monedas de 12 euros que haya pendientes de distribución y venta en España para fundirlas y convertirlas en monedas de 20 euros, dejando con ello de hacer el primo?


----------



## Germain (21 Feb 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Una pregunta ingenua: Exactamente qué es lo que impide al Banco de España retirar del mercado todas las monedas de 12 euros que haya pendientes de distribución y venta en España para fundirlas y convertirlas en monedas de 20 euros, dejando con ello de hacer el primo?



Para mí que tienen tal descontrol sobre qué sucursales tienen o dejan de tener y en qué cantidades que prefieren ahorrarse el trabajo. La otra posibilidad es que saben que se acerca el Madmax y quieren que por lo menos una parte de la ciudadanía tenga dinero de verdad por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## electric0 (21 Feb 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Una pregunta ingenua: Exactamente qué es lo que impide al Banco de España retirar del mercado todas las monedas de 12 euros que haya pendientes de distribución y venta en España para fundirlas y convertirlas en monedas de 20 euros, dejando con ello de hacer el primo?



La firma del señor ministro, previa confirmacion del señor subsecretario, despues de la lectura y estudio del imprescindible informe convenientemente contrastado, por el servicio juridico competente, luego de pasado el filtro de ............ etc etc etc.....

Para cuando llege la orden de retirada ya no hay nada que retirar, y entonces hay que reescribir el informe de nuevo, etc, etc, etc....

Saludos.


----------



## juan35 (21 Feb 2011)

o es una entrada segura de dinero al BDE, que no tiene un puto duro y de momento le es rentable....


----------



## hortera (21 Feb 2011)

entrada de dinero ninguna, rentable para nada, ellos te dan 12 y reciben 12 de mierdapapel, en España se regala plata amigos, con esta crisis y empobreciendo el pais, seria mejor que lo metieran en las reservas al lado del oro, como se enteren los franceses viene hasta la mascota de sarkozy, yo pensaba que con este spot ya lo habrian quitado del mercado, pero no me como un rosco como futurologo, la economia se me escapa, alguna razón oculta habrá, o será una chapuza mas de la celtiberia


----------



## merche400 (21 Feb 2011)

no puede ser.... no puede ser....:´( :´(


cada vez que voy al banco a ingresar monedas... sube el precio.


ya solo me quedan 300 (de unas 500 que tenia)


¿que os apostais que esta semana cuando deje otras 100 vuelve a subir el precio?
¿Habrá alguna conspi judeo-plateristica para no permitirme especular con esta moneda?

se verá...


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> no puede ser.... no puede ser....:´( :´(
> 
> 
> cada vez que voy al banco a ingresar monedas... sube el precio.
> ...



Diles que manden esas monedas pa una sucursal del norte que se las cambio yo por papeles...


----------



## merche400 (21 Feb 2011)

aunque parezca una obviedad que las de 20 euros no son rentables ahora mismo... yo creo que seria una buena opcion de compra para los que estais comprando que,
de cada 10 monedas de 12 euros...
......1 moneda sea de 20.


Conforme vaya subiendo la plata... se puede ir aumentando a 10x5 

Cuando la moneda de plata salga por unos 16 euros... sería entonces, vender todas las de 12 euros y hacerse con las de 20 que queden.


no sé... se me ha ocurrido a mi solito.


----------



## Alxemi (21 Feb 2011)

buaaaaa yo he llegado tarde :´´´´´´´(


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es que en Barcelona siga habiendo monedas de 12.
> 
> Los catalanes deben estar secos de pasta,... o se les ha ido la cabeza.



Pues en Bilbao estaran forrados, porque nunca tienen... y si tienen, solo 30-40....


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces ese ingreso?
> 
> >- Tenga, quiero ingresar 1200 pavos...
> 
> Yo te las compro a 13 pavos.



Ya valen 13.25. FAIL. :XX:


----------



## merche400 (22 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Ya valen 13.25. FAIL. :XX:



:XX: :XX: :XX: no digo na cuando vaya el miercoles/jueves al cajero a ingresar otro tochete...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> aunque parezca una obviedad que las de 20 euros no son rentables ahora mismo... yo creo que seria una buena opcion de compra para los que estais comprando que,
> de cada 10 monedas de 12 euros...
> ......1 moneda sea de 20.



Las de 20€ tienen valor estrictamente numismático / sentimental, recordar el OWNED que les hicimos comerse a los Alemanes no tiene precio. :XX:


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

PD: ¿Qué está pasando con la plata que sube en vertical día sí día también? ¿Han entrao los chinos o qué? (si es así, eso lo explicaría todo, tienen fama de entrar a saco)


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es que en Barcelona siga habiendo monedas de 12.
> 
> Los catalanes deben estar secos de pasta,... o se les ha ido la cabeza.



Se debe a que por nacionalismo/estupidez no iban a irse de compras al Banco de ESPAÑA...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Echadle un vistazo a éste artículo:

Bullion Banks Get Smaller in COMEX Silver Futures - Got Gold Report



> The “normal” condition is for the Big Sellers of futures to increase their net short positions on material price advances and vice versa. Regardless of the reasons why, it is crystal clear that the largest U.S. banks in futures, the largest bullion banks, are losing their appetite to take the short side of silver futures contracts in New York.



Los bancos ya pasan de ponerse cortos y hacer el primo metiéndose a contratendencia.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX: no digo na cuando vaya el miercoles/jueves al cajero a ingresar otro tochete...



merche400, yo el sabado me presento en valencia y te las ingreso todas en cash, transferencia o lo que quieras.

estoy atrapado, no puedo ir a ningun bde que tenga entre semana, eres mi única esperanza para sobrevivir en el madmax, sino será el llanto y rechinar de dientes.


----------



## merche400 (22 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> merche400, yo el sabado me presento en valencia y te las ingreso todas en cash, transferencia o lo que quieras.
> 
> estoy atrapado, no puedo ir a ningun bde que tenga entre semana, eres mi única esperanza para sobrevivir en el madmax, sino será el llanto y rechinar de dientes.




mejor pidelas a tu sucursal bancaria. Diles que te las pida al BDE y que te harás un seguro de hogar. 


Sin coñas... a mi mi banco no será la primera ni la segunda vez que me trae monedas. Estas ultimas que pillé, por comodidad y rapidez las pillé en la propia sucursal...pero si volviera a insistir me las traerían sin problemas.


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Una pregunta un poco tonta, hay alguna pagina web donde veais el valor de la plata en euros? o mejor aún, directamente el valor de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12 euros? Porque a mi no me salen las cuentas, y creo que no me salen porque miro el valor de la onza en dolares y quizas al hacer el cambio a euros lo hago mal, porque según mis cuentas la onza esta a 32,53 dolares, que en euros son 23,78 esto dividido entre 31,10 me da que el gramo de plata esta a 0,764630225 euros y si tenemos en cuenta que en las monedas de 12 euros hay 16,65 gramos. El valor de la moneda me sale 12,7310932 alguien puede decirme que es lo que hago mal? Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco tonta, hay alguna pagina web donde veais el valor de la plata en euros? o mejor aún, directamente el valor de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12 euros? Porque a mi no me salen las cuentas, y creo que no me salen porque miro el valor de la onza en dolares y quizas al hacer el cambio a euros lo hago mal, porque según mis cuentas la onza esta a 32,53 dolares, que en euros son 23,78 esto dividido entre 31,10 me da que el gramo de plata esta a 0,764630225 euros y si tenemos en cuenta que en las monedas de 12 euros hay 16,65 gramos. El valor de la moneda me sale 12,7310932 alguien puede decirme que es lo que hago mal? Muchisimas gracias.



Precio de la plata: Silver Price
(el gráfico de arriba a la derecha son euros por onza troy, véase 31.10g)

Una moneda oficial del BdE de 12€ (igual que las de 20€) pesa 18g y como es de plata de 925 milésimas su peso en plata es de 16.65g.

Para que veas el cálculo: ahora mismo (24.92€/onza troy) una moneda de 12€ vale (24.92*16.65)/31.10 = 13.34€. Ouch, sigue subiendo como la espuma en cuestión de horas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Feb 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco tonta, hay alguna pagina web donde veais el valor de la plata en euros? o mejor aún, directamente el valor de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12 euros? Porque a mi no me salen las cuentas, y creo que no me salen porque miro el valor de la onza en dolares y quizas al hacer el cambio a euros lo hago mal, porque según mis cuentas la onza esta a 32,53 dolares, que en euros son 23,78 esto dividido entre 31,10 me da que el gramo de plata esta a 0,764630225 euros y si tenemos en cuenta que en las monedas de 12 euros hay 16,65 gramos. El valor de la moneda me sale 12,7310932 alguien puede decirme que es lo que hago mal? Muchisimas gracias.



Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets

cortesia de un forero


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco tonta, hay alguna pagina web donde veais el valor de la plata en euros? o mejor aún, directamente el valor de la plata contenida en las monedas de 12 euros? Porque a mi no me salen las cuentas, y creo que no me salen porque miro el valor de la onza en dolares y quizas al hacer el cambio a euros lo hago mal, porque según mis cuentas la onza esta a 32,53 dolares, que en euros son 23,78 esto dividido entre 31,10 me da que el gramo de plata esta a 0,764630225 euros y si tenemos en cuenta que en las monedas de 12 euros hay 16,65 gramos. El valor de la moneda me sale 12,7310932 alguien puede decirme que es lo que hago mal? Muchisimas gracias.



Practicamente subimos esta hoja a diario:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Mirar mi anterior post http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-105.html#post3969399 la web de consulta es Silver Price y se actualiza contínuamente.


----------



## Chocapic (22 Feb 2011)

Y una cosa, los duros de plata de Alfonso XII, XIII, Amadeo y demás, cuanta plata tienen?

Saldría rentable también comprarlos?


----------



## Alxemi (22 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> mejor pidelas a tu sucursal bancaria. Diles que te las pida al BDE y que te harás un seguro de hogar.
> 
> 
> Sin coñas... a mi mi banco no será la primera ni la segunda vez que me trae monedas. Estas ultimas que pillé, por comodidad y rapidez las pillé en la propia sucursal...pero si volviera a insistir me las traerían sin problemas.



Sucursal? que sucursal? ::

Solo me muevo con banca online. Una vez entré a la caixa para usarles de intermediarios para abrir en SG de francia; no volví hasta un mes despues para cerrar mi cuenta y darles los formularios para que cancelaran mis datos personales, que no quisieron coger, tuve movida, denuncia a la AEPD y burofax a la central de la caixa. Al final todo se arregló con una disculpa-

También entré una vez en caixa penedes para un deposito. No volví hasta que se canceló el deposito, a cerrar mi cuenta. Tuve movidas, hoja de reclamaciones, me dan una de mentira, me cabreo, llamo al ayuntamiento, me dicen que llame a los municipales....

¿A cual de las dos únicas sucursales que he pisado en mi vida le pido las monedas? ::

Lo habría hecho ya. Si se me ocurre irme hasta valencia en coche creeme que es porque no me quedan mas opciones. :´´´(


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Sucursal? que sucursal? ::
> 
> Solo me muevo con banca online. Una vez entré a la caixa para usarles de intermediarios para abrir en SG de francia; no volví hasta un mes despues para cerrar mi cuenta y darles los formularios para que cancelaran mis datos personales, que no quisieron coger, tuve movida, denuncia a la AEPD y burofax a la central de la caixa. Al final todo se arregló con una disculpa-
> 
> ...



En un post anterior un forero dijo que en las oficinas de La Caixa es donde más suerte ha tenido a la hora de conseguirlas (75%), si bien si lo que quieres es hacer el chino comprando a saco tienes que ir al BdE.


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por la información, creo que el erros del calculo lo cometia al pasar los doalres a euros. Garrapatez siempre veo la hoja de calculo que subes todos los días (aprovecho por cierto para darte las gracias xD) y precisamente por eso me he percatado hoy que algo estaba calculando mal jejeje. Por cierto si se puede preguntar que pensais hacer con las monedas de plata? Yo tengo unos cuantas, pero viendo como estan las cosas casi que ni quiero venderlas para que en caso de que ocurriera algo tubiera dinero de verdad y no papel que no servira ni para liar jejej, aunque la tentación de vender tambien es muy grande jejeje. Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> En un post anterior un forero dijo que en las oficinas de La Caixa es donde más suerte ha tenido a la hora de conseguirlas (75%), si bien si lo que quieres es hacer el chino comprando a saco tienes que ir al BdE.



Gracias, pero no creo que les hagan muchos favores a ex-clientes que les denuncian y les mandan burrofaxes


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias a todos por la información, creo que el erros del calculo lo cometia al pasar los doalres a euros. Garrapatez siempre veo la hoja de calculo que subes todos los días (aprovecho por cierto para darte las gracias xD) y precisamente por eso me he percatado hoy que algo estaba calculando mal jejeje. Por cierto si se puede preguntar que pensais hacer con las monedas de plata? Yo tengo unos cuantas, pero viendo como estan las cosas casi que ni quiero venderlas para que en caso de que ocurriera algo tubiera dinero de verdad y no papel que no servira ni para liar jejej, aunque la tentación de vender tambien es muy grande jejeje. Un saludo.



Bancolchón, véase comprar y olvidarse.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Gracias, pero no creo que les hagan muchos favores a ex-clientes que les denuncian y les mandan burrofaxes



Ve a otra oficina, al menos así no te conocen.


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Feb 2011)

Entre el hostión del euro y la subida de la plata ya estamos en 13,46 € por moneda a estas horas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Y una cosa, los duros de plata de Alfonso XII, XIII, Amadeo y demás, cuanta plata tienen?
> 
> Saldría rentable también comprarlos?



22,5 gramos de plata fina.

La moneda historica espannola no es interesante pues se vende mal.


----------



## uros (22 Feb 2011)

*una pregunta tonta*

Perdón por la pregunta, igual esto es algo obvio pero yo no lo tengo claro. ¿A qué mercados de compra venta puedo dirigirme para vender mis monedas de plata de 12€? Yo no conozco a otros foreros y tengo monedas, pero no se a dónde ir para sacarles rentabilidad.

¿alguien me puede orientar y de paso me pueden decir si se me va a pagar el valor de lo que se publica en lo estadillos de esta web?

Gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Ve a otra oficina, al menos así no te conocen.



Sin ser cliente? Tal vez teoricamente sea posible pero dudo que en un banco mueva un dedo por alguien que no les da un duro. ¿es leyenda urbana o alguien lo ha hecho?


----------



## Chocapic (22 Feb 2011)

uros dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta, igual esto es algo obvio pero yo no lo tengo claro. ¿A qué mercados de compra venta puedo dirigirme para vender mis monedas de plata de 12€? Yo no conozco a otros foreros y tengo monedas, pero no se a dónde ir para sacarles rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿alguien me puede orientar y de paso me pueden decir si se me va a pagar el valor de lo que se publica en lo estadillos de esta web?
> 
> Gracias.



Esa es una pregunta que yo también tengo...


----------



## Platón (22 Feb 2011)

uros dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta, igual esto es algo obvio pero yo no lo tengo claro. ¿A qué mercados de compra venta puedo dirigirme para vender mis monedas de plata de 12€? Yo no conozco a otros foreros y tengo monedas, pero no se a dónde ir para sacarles rentabilidad.
> ¿alguien me puede orientar y de paso me pueden decir si se me va a pagar el valor de lo que se publica en lo estadillos de esta web?



No no, para nada es obvio, esa es la cuestión más importante de todas.
Muchos por aquí han hecho la misma pregunta, pero curiosamente nadie la responde y todos la eluden. Incluso un multinick se inventó algo de unas monedas sudamericanas...

O tienes sacas llenas para fundir o a ver a quien se las colocas, ya ves que si esto no cambia, el personal al que le puedan interesar va bien cargado y tal, y al que no le interesan a 12 dificilmente te va a pagar 16, antes de pagarte a ti la plusvalía se irá al karlillo de 20 si es que aún existe.

Otra cosa es que el mercado reviente, que tampoco sería tan extraño, y a río revuelto...el tuerto es el rey...


----------



## Overlord (22 Feb 2011)

uros dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta, igual esto es algo obvio pero yo no lo tengo claro. ¿A qué mercados de compra venta puedo dirigirme para vender mis monedas de plata de 12€? Yo no conozco a otros foreros y tengo monedas, pero no se a dónde ir para sacarles rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿alguien me puede orientar y de paso me pueden decir si se me va a pagar el valor de lo que se publica en lo estadillos de esta web?
> 
> Gracias.



La gracia de estas monedas es tener un valor facial garantizado lo cual las distingue del bullion internacional. A cambio tienen menos mercado internacional, lo cual a la hora de venderlas probablemente haga que se tenga que vender más barato el gramo de plata que contienen que en bullion internacional.

No se puede tener todo en esta vida, no puedes pretender tener plata GRATIS por cambiar papeles por monedas y encima todas las ventajas de bullion internacional.

Aun con todo y con eso tampoco habrá problema alguno si llegado el caso quieres volver a cambiar tu plata por papeles ( por más de 12€ se entiende ) puesto que todo es interesante en su precio justo, puedes venderlas en el foro ( hilo bid-ask ), en ebay, compro-oros, fundiciones ( el ilustre forero el-andorrano paga bien la plata) etc... ¿cuanto van a pagarte por ellas? Eso el mercado y a quien se las vendas dirá...


Si estoy equivocado ruego que me corrijan 


Para terminar decirles que en el BdE en Zaragoza siguen quedando ( a día de hoy mismo) monedas de todos los años, aunque de algunos ya empiezan a tener solo monedas devueltas fuera del plástico.

Saludos


----------



## Platón (22 Feb 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> plata GRATIS



Buena explicación, pero lo de gratis gratis, gratis no hay nada.

Como lleves un par de años invertido en tochos de karlillos como les llaman por aquí, has dejado de ganar dinero que, gracias a la generosidad infinita del BdE dejando las puertas abiertas durante meses para los que en su día no hicieron los deberes, podrías haber cambiado por más plata.

Bajo mi punto de vista, el hecho de que no los retiren no obedece a ningún acto de generosidad, es solo una medida para evitar que pasaplateros puedan sacar beneficios a coste 0 por el hecho de que ya no haya más. Quedan karlillos a tomar por saco, y se acabaran antes de que los retiren legalmente, pero eso nunca lo sabremos, los últimos se los llevarán otros.


----------



## Overlord (22 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Buena explicación, pero lo de gratis gratis, gratis no hay nada.
> 
> Como lleves un par de años invertido en tochos de karlillos como les llaman por aquí, has dejado de ganar dinero que, gracias a la generosidad infinita del BdE dejando las puertas abiertas durante meses para los que en su día no hicieron los deberes, podrías haber cambiado por más plata.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, el hecho de que no los retiren no obedece a ningún acto de generosidad, es solo una medida para evitar que pasaplateros puedan sacar beneficios a coste 0 por el hecho de que ya no haya más. Quedan karlillos a tomar por saco, y se acabaran antes de que los retiren legalmente, pero eso nunca lo sabremos, los últimos se los llevarán otros.



No comparto eso de que no hay nada gratis, las mejores cosas de la vida son gratis 

Tampoco estoy 100% de acuerdo con que si llevas dos años comprando karlillos has dejado de ganar dinero, eso es relativo y dicho a toro pasado, también se podría decir que no has perdido tu dinero al no haber hecho una mala inversión... ienso:

Lo ultimo que dice puede tener sentido si, es una posibilidad, pero quien sabe que les pasa por la cabeza a los del BdE.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

uros dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta, igual esto es algo obvio pero yo no lo tengo claro. ¿A qué mercados de compra venta puedo dirigirme para vender mis monedas de plata de 12€? Yo no conozco a otros foreros y tengo monedas, pero no se a dónde ir para sacarles rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿alguien me puede orientar y de paso me pueden decir si se me va a pagar el valor de lo que se publica en lo estadillos de esta web?
> 
> Gracias.





Chocapic dijo:


> Esa es una pregunta que yo también tengo...



Poned una oferta y vendedlas en el hilo de BID-ASK:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-7.html#post3971297


Le acabo de comprar 300 monedas al precio de 12,80 euros/moneda al forero C.J.

Plusvalia neta del forero C.J. 240 euros.

¿Quien dijo que no se ganaría dinero con las monedas de 12 euros?

Comprar plata por debajo del spot y con seguro me parece un chollo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> No comparto eso de que no hay nada gratis, las mejores cosas de la vida son gratis
> 
> Tampoco estoy 100% de acuerdo con que si llevas dos años comprando karlillos has dejado de ganar dinero, eso es relativo y dicho a toro pasado, también se podría decir que no has perdido tu dinero al no haber hecho una mala inversión... ienso:
> 
> Lo ultimo que dice puede tener sentido si, es una posibilidad, pero quien sabe que les pasa por la cabeza a los del BdE.



Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu post. Los que compraron karlillos hace 2 años no tuvieron ningún problema en cargar lo que fuese necesario. Las molestías ahora para obtener tales cantidades superan en coste con creces los intereses que te hubiese podido dar el banco.

Como he dicho le acabo de comprar 300 monedas a C.J. a 12,80 es decir, ha tenido una plusvalía de 6,66% libre de impuestos, lo cual supera los interes del banco en 2 años....y además me consta que tiene las monedas desde hace unos pocos meses...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> La gracia de estas monedas es tener un valor facial garantizado lo cual las distingue del bullion internacional. A cambio tienen menos mercado internacional, lo cual a la hora de venderlas probablemente haga que se tenga que vender más barato el gramo de plata que contienen que en bullion internacional.
> 
> No se puede tener todo en esta vida, no puedes pretender tener plata GRATIS por cambiar papeles por monedas y encima todas las ventajas de bullion internacional.
> 
> ...




Que tengan o no tengan mercado depende única y exclusivamente de nosotros que somos los que las acaparamos.


El hilo de BID-ASK proporciona un mercado. Si lo utilizamos las monedas VALEN MÁS.


----------



## bobolisto (22 Feb 2011)

Actualizo, BdE sucursal Sevilla.
Más de 10 unidades sólo posible a partir del año 2006 (en "blister").
No sé si no tenian en ese momento o ya no hay más de años anteriores o fuera de blister.
2002 seguro que no.
Saludos.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu post. Los que compraron karlillos hace 2 años no tuvieron ningún problema en cargar lo que fuese necesario. Las molestías ahora para obtener tales cantidades superan en coste con creces los intereses que te hubiese podido dar el banco.
> 
> Como he dicho le acabo de comprar 300 monedas a C.J. a 12,80 es decir, ha tenido una plusvalía de 6,66% libre de impuestos, lo cual supera los interes del banco en 2 años....y además me consta que tiene las monedas desde hace unos pocos meses...



Además los que cargaron hace un par de años pudieron pillar las cajas de 500 sin dar dni.

- Deme un par de KarlilloMonsterBox.
- Son 12.000 Euros.
- (Pumm. Pumm.), aquí tiene.
- Gracias, mañana paso a por más.
- Cuando Vd. quiera.
- Hasta luego.
- Adiós.

Más de uno se está tirando de los pelos ahora de sólo pensarlo :XX:


----------



## Platón (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Le acabo de comprar 300 monedas al precio de 12,80 euros/moneda al forero C.J.
> Plusvalia neta del forero C.J. 240 euros.
> ¿Quien dijo que no se ganaría dinero con las monedas de 12 euros?
> Comprar plata por debajo del spot y con seguro me parece un chollo.



Corrijo, si se puede ganar dinero en estos momentos con los karlillos, sólo hace falta encontrar al primo perfecto dispuesto a pagarlos:XX::XX:, pero eso ocurre en todos los negocios.
Foreros, aquí la pieza que faltaba, el intermediario entre los foreros adoctrinados y la fundición de confianza.
Si no fuese porque pretendes hacernos creer que nos estás salvando la vida recomendando plata a valor facial, habría que levantarte un monumento. Si vas de frente y dices lo que pretendes es todo más fácil, se reparten beneficios y ya está, tampoco hay que complicase tanto la vida ni convertirse en un héroe.
Por cierto, si lo que quieres es plata para fundir y confias en que seguirá subiendo hay otras formas más baratas. Y si no confias en una subida brutal no sé que haces pagando plusvalías por karlillos, les habrás cogido cariño.:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Corrijo, si se puede ganar dinero en estos momentos con los karlillos, sólo hace falta encontrar al primo perfecto dispuesto a pagarlos:XX::XX:, pero eso ocurre en todos los negocios.
> Foreros, aquí la pieza que faltaba, el intermediario entre los foreros adoctrinados y la fundición de confianza.
> Si no fuese porque pretendes hacernos creer que nos estás salvando la vida recomendando plata a valor facial, habría que levantarte un monumento. Si vas de frente y dices lo que pretendes es todo más fácil, se reparten beneficios y ya está, tampoco hay que complicase tanto la vida ni convertirse en un héroe.
> Por cierto, si lo que quieres es plata para fundir y confias en que seguirá subiendo hay otras formas más baratas. Y si no confias en una subida brutal no sé que haces pagando plusvalías por karlillos, les habrás cogido cariño.:XX:



Jajajaja....parece que escuece....Te estás quedando con el culo al aire...

Y tú no te metas en mis negocios. 

No quieres ver el chollo que es comprar plata bajo spot, de forma anónima, y con seguro incluido. No sé quien es el primo...

¿No habías comprado también? ¿Por qué no las vendes ahora que se pagan a 12,80? 

Venga, anímate y pon una oferta en el hilo de BID-ASK :XX:


----------



## Germain (22 Feb 2011)

Uy, uy, uy, parece que alguien ha perdido el tren...


----------



## debianita (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No quieres ver el chollo que es comprar plata bajo spot, de forma anónima, y con seguro incluido. No sé quien es el primo...



Totalmente de acuerdo, y si puedes pillarlas de 300 o más en cada trasacción te ahorras tiempo y desplazamientos al BdE. 83 monedas por visita es de pobres, joder que somos burbujistas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, y si puedes pillarlas de 300 o más en cada trasacción te ahorras tiempo y desplazamientos al BdE. 83 monedas por visita es de pobres, joder que somos burbujistas



En efecto, la cantidad es clave. Y pago a gusto los 240 euros de más sabiendo lo que me ahorro en tiempo y molestias en ir recopilándolas. Además que no está claro que sea ahora mismo tan fácil conseguir tal cantidad.


----------



## Chocapic (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, la cantidad es clave. Y pago a gusto los 240 euros de más sabiendo lo que me ahorro en tiempo y molestias en ir recopilándolas. Además que no está claro que sea ahora mismo tan fácil conseguir tal cantidad.



Creeme que no lo es. xD

Yo hoy he estado comprando monedas. Me he recorrido muchos bancos (en Córdoba) y en el centro en un banco encontré 2, y en otro la friolera de 9. Pero me pasé por lo menos por 20 sucurales.

Y tenían de 20€, pero de 12 apenas tenían...

El de las 9 monedas me preguntó "por curiosidad, pa qué las quieres?" y yo "ná, las colecciono xD".

La gente no sabe el valor en plata que tienen estas monedas...


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Hola a todos, hay alguna diferencia a la hora de vender monedas que no estan en circulación y son del 2010, y monedas que si que estan en circulación (pero estan bien) y son del 2003 y 2004 de la boda de los pincipes? 
Por cierto alguien que me aclare el BID, seria el precio al que estarias dispuesto a comprar las monedas y el ASK el precio al que vendes las tuyas ¿no?

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## electric0 (22 Feb 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> Actualizo, BdE sucursal Sevilla.
> Más de 10 unidades sólo posible a partir del año 2006 (en "blister").
> No sé si no tenian en ese momento o ya no hay más de años anteriores o fuera de blister.
> 2002 seguro que no.
> Saludos.



MMMmmmm .... esta mañana Bde Sevilla, a las 11 de la mañana, (aprox.) 83 + 83 de los años 2003, 2004(leticias), 2005, 2006, 2007, y luego en una sucursal "normal" de la zona, 54 años 2008, 2009......

En el Bde no habia ni del 2002, ni 2004 (isabelas).... tienen muchas circuladas pero en general en buen estado, no me he llevado ninguna circulada, aunque en el viaje se ha "soltado" una del plastico.

Piden DNI y registra el tio los datos personalmente en el papel.

Delante de nosotros habia una mujer cargando tambien ¿es alguna forera?

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (22 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Creeme que no lo es. xD
> 
> Yo hoy he estado comprando monedas. Me he recorrido muchos bancos (en Córdoba) y en el centro en un banco encontré 2, y en otro la friolera de 9. Pero me pasé por lo menos por 20 sucurales.
> 
> ...



En Cordoba llegas tarde, pero muy tarde, hace tiempo que la tengo mas que "visitada" , la sucursal de las 2 monedas lo mas seguro que sea de algun cajasur (que hay como setas en primavera) la de 9 monedas no tengo ni idea, lo mas normal que me la haya saltado, o que haya repuesto existencias....

Lo raro es que no la haya visitado, creia haber estado en todas las sucursales de todos los bancos, pero bueno, alguna siempre "te saltas" aunque no quieras, (he visitado desde un caja rural en el poligono de la torrecilla, hasta una sucursal dentro de la estacion de autobuses)

Un saludo


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Creeme que no lo es. xD
> 
> Yo hoy he estado comprando monedas. Me he recorrido muchos bancos (en Córdoba) y en el centro en un banco encontré 2, y en otro la friolera de 9. Pero me pasé por lo menos por 20 sucurales.
> 
> ...



Jeje, es que Córdoba me consta que está limpita.


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Corrijo, si se puede ganar dinero en estos momentos con los karlillos, sólo hace falta encontrar al primo perfecto dispuesto a pagarlos:XX::XX:, pero eso ocurre en todos los negocios.
> Foreros, aquí la pieza que faltaba, el intermediario entre los foreros adoctrinados y la fundición de confianza.
> Si no fuese porque pretendes hacernos creer que nos estás salvando la vida recomendando plata a valor facial, habría que levantarte un monumento. Si vas de frente y dices lo que pretendes es todo más fácil, se reparten beneficios y ya está, tampoco hay que complicase tanto la vida ni convertirse en un héroe.
> Por cierto, si lo que quieres es plata para fundir y confias en que seguirá subiendo hay otras formas más baratas. Y si no confias en una subida brutal no sé que haces pagando plusvalías por karlillos, les habrás cogido cariño.:XX:



Tan mal te va con los eagles.

Menos mal que ya vas por 19 gracias.


----------



## electric0 (22 Feb 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Jeje, es que Córdoba me consta que está limpita.



Siempre se escapa algo, jajajajajaaj, es que los bancos son como las inmobiliarias (en su momento), o los compro oro, en cada esquina uno.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Siempre se escapa algo, jajajajajaaj, es que los bancos son como las inmobiliarias (en su momento), o los compro oro, en cada esquina uno.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Saludos también a ti. Y gracias por comentar con nosotros tus progresos, ya sabes.


----------



## bobolisto (22 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> MMMmmmm .... esta mañana Bde Sevilla, a las 11 de la mañana, (aprox.) 83 + 83 de los años 2003, 2004(leticias), 2005, 2006, 2007, y luego en una sucursal "normal" de la zona, 54 años 2008, 2009......
> 
> En el Bde no habia ni del 2002, ni 2004 (isabelas).... tienen muchas circuladas pero en general en buen estado, no me he llevado ninguna circulada, aunque en el viaje se ha "soltado" una del plastico.
> 
> ...



Aja! tú eres el que me ha dejado sin 2003 y sin 2005, ¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Creeme que no lo es. xD



La duda era irónica. Por supuesto no pagaría un sobreprecio de 80 céntimos si no supiese que son ya difíciles de conseguir en cantidad.


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Hola a todos, hay alguna diferencia a la hora de vender monedas que no estan en circulación y son del 2010, y monedas que si que estan en circulación (pero estan bien) y son del 2003 y 2004 de la boda de los pincipes? 

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Creeme que no lo es. xD
> 
> Yo hoy he estado comprando monedas. Me he recorrido muchos bancos (en Córdoba) y en el centro en un banco encontré 2, y en otro la friolera de 9. Pero me pasé por lo menos por 20 sucurales.
> 
> ...





bobolisto dijo:


> Aja! tú eres el que me ha dejado sin 2003 y sin 2005, ¿no?



Saquear Córdoba sin una moto es de pobres :XX::XX:

Cuando nuestro querido conforero Electric0 ya está yendo al BDE de Sevilla eso significa que la cosa en Córdoba está más tiesa que la mojama.

Me da la impresión que con la subida de la plata la cosa se puede poner interesante tanto en los BDE como en los hilos. Estén atentos señores.


----------



## electric0 (22 Feb 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> Aja! tú eres el que me ha dejado sin 2003 y sin 2005, ¿no?



Camaron que se duerme................... haber llegado antes que yo, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA o al tiempo, si hubieses llegado al tiempo por supuesto que compartiriamos año y posiblemente hasta cerveza....



Garrapatez dijo:


> Saquear Córdoba sin una moto es de pobres :XX::XX:
> 
> Cuando nuestro querido conforero Electric0 ya está yendo al BDE de Sevilla eso significa que la cosa en Córdoba está más tiesa que la mojama.
> 
> Me da la impresión que con la subida de la plata la cosa se puede poner interesante tanto en los BDE como en los hilos. Estén atentos señores.



Efectivamente, Cordoba esta seca, no merece la pena ni arrancar la moto para 4 monedas, solo puede haber en alguna sucursal de esas que no tiene ni casi clientes, jajajajajajajajajaja, bueno, Cordoba, Montoro, Lucena, Fernan Nuñez, etc... etc... JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, mas de media provincia ya esta totalmente desplumada, con la sorpresa de que he pillado hasta de 2000 pesetas en algun pueblo.........asi que lo mas cercano es ya Sevilla, pero.... esa no la voy a poder "desplumar" aunque quiera, es muy grande y no tengo tanta liquidez..... tardaria años¡¡¡¡.... pero da igual, ya me ayudaran:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Saludos cordiales


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

si quieres te dejo una moto, que tengo 2 y una casi no la cojo.

Dinero ya va a estar más difícil.


----------



## Platón (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajajaja....parece que escuece....Te estás quedando con el culo al aire...
> Y tú no te metas en mis negocios.
> No quieres ver el chollo que es comprar plata bajo spot, de forma anónima, y con seguro incluido. No sé quien es el primo...
> ¿No habías comprado también? ¿Por qué no las vendes ahora que se pagan a 12,80?
> Venga, anímate y pon una oferta en el hilo de BID-ASK :XX:



que bueno que bueno el que palma 240€ por monedas que descambian en el banco, nada yo por mi como si enciendes los puros con billetes de 500€ o usas los karlillos para ver cuantos botes dan en el agua antes de hundirse...que tu lo hagas no quiere decir que sea interesante.

como te retratas tú y el que le gana 80 céntimos por moneda también con todas sus gracias, hacéis buena pareja...tal para cual, , mis eagles bien gracias, tengo unos cuantos pero no vendo ni he vendido nunca, yo me dedico a cosas serias no a arrañar menos de un euro por moneda cual muerto de hambre. Por esa rentabilidad no te doy ni la hora. Pero bueno, seguid a lo vuestro parejita, ya veo a que nivel jugais.

Pues yo aún he dejado estos días una buena cantidad de karlillos en el banco a valor facial, no veas lo que me he disfrutado dandoselos al cajero y pensando en lo que daría el Monstruo por ellos, tanto que sabía donde conseguir cantidad, no te jode pagando plusvalías (pensaba que pagarías una cerveza o algo así, 80 céntimos no me lo habría imaginado, he sobreestimado tu inteligencia).

Hay karlillos a cascoporro, esa cantidad se consigue en un par de días y con ser un cliente medio normal de cualquier entidad te los traen sin más, otra cosa es que debas más que tienes y tengas que acudir al mercado negro.

*Pero oye, eso de esperar a que la cotización de la plata suba para cerrar el trato con un forero que lleva meses ofertando eso, y así convencerte de que estas comprando bien aunque pagues por encima del facial es de lo más inteligente que he visto nunca.*

Como me río contigo Montoya.


----------



## hortera (22 Feb 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola a todos, hay alguna diferencia a la hora de vender monedas que no estan en circulación y son del 2010, y monedas que si que estan en circulación (pero estan bien) y son del 2003 y 2004 de la boda de los pincipes?
> 
> Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.



yo las prefiero nuevas, cuanto mas perfectas mejor, mejor una del 2010 nueva que una del 2002 con signos de estar circulada, rayada o con alguna muesca, y con la cantidad de oferta que hay de los karlillos aun con mas razón, eso siempre que las vendas para inversion futura, no para fundirlas, que les dará un pco igual.


----------



## electric0 (22 Feb 2011)

hortera dijo:


> yo las prefiero nuevas, cuanto mas perfectas mejor, mejor una del 2010 nueva que una del 2002 con signos de estar circulada, rayada o con alguna muesca, y con la cantidad de oferta que hay de los karlillos aun con mas razón, eso siempre que las vendas para inversion futura, no para fundirlas, *que les dará un pco igual*.



¿un poco igual? *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ*

mas bien un mucho igual, si la persona que compra va a fundir, le da igual el estado de la moneda, aun con 2000 bollos y doblada, solo con se que vea lo suficiente como para reconocerla como buena sera suficiente, no necesita mas, al fin y al cabo terminara en un crisol a muchos grados hasta que se haga liquido... 

Saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hablan Uds de cometer delitos?



Creo que el conforero se refería a algunos trozos de metal de plata aleados con otros metales y con forma de pequeño disco que algunos llaman monedas pero que a juicio del conforero y debido a la suciedad o estado físico y conjuntamente con el desafortunado diseño recibido al acuñarse no merecen tal denominación ya que aparentan ser cualquier cosa menos una moneda conmemorativa de curso legal.

Sirva como ejemplo esta moneda de 1.204 Euros de facial :XX: en el que el diseño de los personajes representados, debido a los avatares de su circulación, han degenerado hasta parecer auténticos montruos y que debe ser retirada de circulación:


----------



## Chocapic (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En Cordoba llegas tarde, pero muy tarde, hace tiempo que la tengo mas que "visitada" , la sucursal de las 2 monedas lo mas seguro que sea de algun cajasur (que hay como setas en primavera) la de 9 monedas no tengo ni idea, lo mas normal que me la haya saltado, o que haya repuesto existencias....
> 
> Lo raro es que no la haya visitado, creia haber estado en todas las sucursales de todos los bancos, pero bueno, alguna siempre "te saltas" aunque no quieras, (he visitado desde un caja rural en el poligono de la torrecilla, hasta una sucursal dentro de la estacion de autobuses)
> 
> Un saludo



Joer, pos sí que te lo curras, sí! xD

De todas formas, no soy mucha competencia pa ti, porque ahora he comprao 11, y el próximo mes compraré otras 30 como mucho y así...

Fijo que tú eres de las que las compra de 100 en 100, jeje.

Pos lo dicho, mucha suerte. Y te doy una pista. En el último banco al que fui, todavía le quedaban otras 8, pero yo ya no tenía más pasta (soy estudiante), jeje.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> que bueno que bueno el que palma 240€ por monedas que descambian en el banco, nada yo por mi como si enciendes los puros con billetes de 500€ o usas los karlillos para ver cuantos botes dan en el agua antes de hundirse...que tu lo hagas no quiere decir que sea interesante.
> 
> como te retratas tú y el que le gana 80 céntimos por moneda también con todas sus gracias, hacéis buena pareja...tal para cual, , mis eagles bien gracias, tengo unos cuantos pero no vendo ni he vendido nunca, yo me dedico a cosas serias no a arrañar menos de un euro por moneda cual muerto de hambre. Por esa rentabilidad no te doy ni la hora. Pero bueno, seguid a lo vuestro parejita, ya veo a que nivel jugais.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor es que ya los tengo vendidos a más de 13 euracos 

No me parece que tengas muchas luces...:XX:

Oye...también te compro los eagles a $2 que es mayor que el facial de $1 :XX:

Realmente no entiendo porque te preocupan tanto mis negocios....No entiendes...es normal...


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hablan Uds de cometer delitos?



No por dios ¡¡¡¡ no es delito fundir monedas de Amadeo III, ni de la IV Repvblica Hispanistani, ... Ya que no tienen poder liberatorio,  jajajajajaja 




Chocapic dijo:


> Joer, pos sí que te lo curras, sí! xD
> 
> De todas formas, no soy mucha competencia pa ti, porque ahora he comprao 11, y el próximo mes compraré otras 30 como mucho y así...
> 
> ...



Aqui no hay competencias, como mucho colaboraciones.

Y de 250 en 250 tambien jajajajajajajaj, todo depende de la liquidez que me den ese mes mis rentas, jajajajaja

En cualquier caso podemos quedar a tomar unas cervezas, pero no me digas en que banco quedan 8, porque te aseguro que pasaran de quedan a quedaban, aun sin liquidez que ya estoy este mes, jajajajajaja...

Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (23 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A lo mejor es que ya los tengo vendidos a más de 13 euracos
> 
> No me parece que tengas muchas luces...:XX:
> 
> ...



Pero que si Monstroya, te entiendo perfectamente y te he calado desde el primer día, lo malo es que quieres crear e intermediar en un mercado que domina el BdE, pero siempre igual que los perrillos te puedes aprovechar de las migas que caen de la mesa. Lo malo es que no lo admites, y te vas de salvador, caudillo libertario y mesías antisistema, cuando lo que eres es un gitano, un eslabón más del sistema que tanto odias.

Lo dices y punto, es mejor que te quedes con plusvalías de la plata que te dediques a robar cobre.

Pero no tomes a los foreros por tontos, animandolos a que se pateen el país para que se salven del desastre, de la banca privada, para al final recomprarles tú los karlillos para venderloselos a otro pobre diablo que al final si que palmará pasta. Comprar karlillos a facial tiene cierto sentido, pagar más por ellos es a día de hoy de retrasados (mentales o temporales). Eres peor que los numis que tanto criticas. 

Sólo los atontados a los que haces creer en este negocio comprarán karlillos por encima de facial, ni más ni menos, si uno es conservador antes de pagar un euro por encima del facial de una moneda horrible, se sube al karlillo de 20 a coste casi 0, 

Pero si se ha discutido, y todos los que tienen karlillos están deseando poder cambiarlos por los de 20 con las plusvalías.

Venga cariño, sigue con tu publicidad que otros caerán en el tocomocho que tienes preparado.

PD: a ver si te enteras tu y tus palmeros, que no vendo ni he vendido nada, a diferencia de ti que ya todos sabemos que tipo de krugers vendías, solo le faltaba el chocolate por dentro, yo no soy un plasapatero/orero y no vivo de comprar y vender arañando unos céntimos. Cada uno a su nivel, tu en las cloacas.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> .................
> 
> Pos lo dicho, mucha suerte. Y te doy una pista. En el último banco al que fui, todavía le quedaban otras 8, pero yo ya no tenía más pasta *(soy estudiante)*, jeje.



Estimado Chocapic, jajajajajajajaj despidase de sus 8 monedas, jajajajajaja, ya me dare una vuelta por el campus....... jajajajajajaja 

(como no lo he visto antes??? me voy haciendo mayor) jajajajajajajajaja

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Chocapic (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No por dios ¡¡¡¡ no es delito fundir monedas de Amadeo III, ni de la IV Repvblica Hispanistani, ... Ya que no tienen poder liberatorio,  jajajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por mi a lo de la cerveza vale, jeje. Y tranki, que no te pienso decir dónde están xD

Al igual que tampoco le dije al del banco por qué las quería jajaja.

Si no, está claro que me quedo sin ellas, pero vamos, al nivel que yo compro casi que es más hobby que otra cosa, porque teniendo ahoramismo sólo 11 monedas... aunque consiga otras 30 la próxima semana, como que...


----------



## Chocapic (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Estimado Chocapic, jajajajajajajaj despidase de sus 8 monedas, jajajajajaja, ya me dare una vuelta por el campus....... jajajajajajaja
> 
> (como no lo he visto antes??? me voy haciendo mayor) jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



jajajaja buen intento.

Si quieres pistas, mi campus es el de Menéndez Pidal. Facultad de medicina. xD

No obstante, te prometo no haber ido ni a las sucursales que hay cerca de ese campus, ni al campus de rabanales, ni a las sucursales del parque cruz conde o ciudad jardin...

Vamos, que frío frío, jajajajaja.

Luego la próxima semana iré de nuevo a esa sucursal y me pillaré las 8 que quedan, si no me las ha "robao" nadie, y te digo qué sucursal era pa ver si la has descubierto, jeje.

Aunque la verdad, muchas veces para las pocas monedas que se encuentran no sé yo si sale rentable eso de ir en coche o en moto a los sitios... me da la impresión de que tanto por la gasolina como por el tiempo quizás no merezca tanto la pena la plusvalía que alguien pueda pillar... sobre todo por eso, porque son pocas monedas.

Otra cosa es poder ir al banco de españa y decir "quiero 500 monedas". jaja.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> jajajaja buen intento.
> 
> Si quieres pistas, mi campus es el de Menéndez Pidal. Facultad de medicina. xD
> 
> ...



A proposito no voy a ir a por 8 monedas, que por cierto por rabanales no he "paseado" y pensaba que era alli donde estaban las monedas, pero da igual....

El tema es que yo me suelo mover mucho por cordoba, es mas me la cruzo como 4 veces diarias, siempre sin prisas, por lo que antes me llevaba 2 ó 3000 € en el bolsillo y me iba parando en sucursales que veia, asi desplume la mayor parte, aparcando la moto en la acera, jejejejejeje, para grandes cantidades las pedia en mi sucursal de toda la vida, y cuando ya no me las trajeron, empece a "planificar" un tanto las zonas y las visitas, llegado este punto no creo que haya en toda cordoba mas de 50 monedas (siempre algo te dejas sin mirar) asi que ya he empezado con los asaltos al Bde de sevilla.....

Debo confesarlo, he sido yo el que ha "desplumado" cordoba, aunque todos sabemos que siempre hay posibilidad de encontrar algo, ya que las sucursales de banco son como las setas y los esparragos del campo en primavera, y siempre habra sucursales que pidan monedas al Bde y se las sirvan.

Para la cerveza quedamos cuando quieras, ...... y como eres estudiante ya invito yo, jajajajajajaaj

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Que digo yo que eso de ir hace un año al BdE y pedir tropecientas monedas de 12 lerus hace un año es como ir ahora mismo y pedir tropecientas de 20, no?
> Del futuro nunca se sabe, ¿se sabía en febrero de 2010 el despegue de la plata?



Aproximadamente, si no fuera por que la norma de los 1000€ (o 100 unidades) es del verano del año pasado, y ademas afecta a cualquier tipo de moneda.

En cualquier caso, con dinero ocioso, siempre es mas seguro tenerlo en una moneda de 20€ que en un billete de 20€, aunque mientras haya monedas de 12€, seran preferibles a las de 20€.

Y es evidente que no se sabia con certeza la subida de la plata, eso nadie puede saberlo, nadie sabe el futuro, pero si estabamos unos pocos que aun fallando el timing (como es natural) nos oliamos fuertes subidas de plata y demas metales........ simplemente hay que pensar en la gran cantidad de dinero creado de la nada, que devalua el existente mas tarde o mas temprano, a partir de eso,,,,...,,, deducir el resto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chocapic (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> A proposito no voy a ir a por 8 monedas, que por cierto por rabanales no he "paseado" y pensaba que era alli donde estaban las monedas, pero da igual....
> 
> El tema es que yo me suelo mover mucho por cordoba, es mas me la cruzo como 4 veces diarias, siempre sin prisas, por lo que antes me llevaba 2 ó 3000 € en el bolsillo y me iba parando en sucursales que veia, asi desplume la mayor parte, aparcando la moto en la acera, jejejejejeje, para grandes cantidades las pedia en mi sucursal de toda la vida, y cuando ya no me las trajeron, empece a "planificar" un tanto las zonas y las visitas, llegado este punto no creo que haya en toda cordoba mas de 50 monedas (siempre algo te dejas sin mirar) asi que ya he empezado con los asaltos al Bde de sevilla.....
> 
> ...



Si el caso es que lei en este foro hace ya algún tiempo que alguien se había "paseado" por toda Córdoba y la había dejado sin monedas de 12 euros... fijo que eras tú, jeje.

No obstante, monedas (por lo menos para las que yo puedo comprar) creo que sí deben quedar, más que nada, porque aunque ví bastantes sucursales la verdad es que tampoco tardé tanto en dar con las monedas... También es verdad que claro, no es lo mismo intentar pillar 11 monedas que las que tú buscas, jaja.

Y por cierto, para pillar tantas monedas, no te sale más rentable invertir en lingotes directamente? Sé lo del 18% de IVA de la plata y tal, aunque también está el oro, que no tiene IVA y que además está pegando unas subidas expectaculares...

Yo por ahora estoy aprendiendo, como quien dice, pero sí que creo que no tendré todo mi ahorro en metales, sino quizás un 15%... y el resto diversificado...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Y por cierto, para pillar tantas monedas, no te sale más rentable invertir en lingotes directamente? Sé lo del 18% de IVA de la plata y tal, aunque también está el oro, que no tiene IVA y que además está pegando unas subidas expectaculares...



Invertir en lingotes sólo tiene sentido ANTES de las subidas verticales porque el IVA supone una pérdida instantánea del 18%.
Si te subes al AVE en marcha, mejor ir sobre seguro (monedas de 12 compradas a facial).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Pero que si Monstroya, te entiendo perfectamente y te he calado desde el primer día, lo malo es que quieres crear e intermediar en un mercado que domina el BdE, pero siempre igual que los perrillos te puedes aprovechar de las migas que caen de la mesa. Lo malo es que no lo admites, y te vas de salvador, caudillo libertario y mesías antisistema, cuando lo que eres es un gitano, un eslabón más del sistema que tanto odias.
> 
> Lo dices y punto, es mejor que te quedes con plusvalías de la plata que te dediques a robar cobre.
> 
> ...



Así que he pasado de ser "un primo" a ser "un gitano"...

Ya veo TioGilito888 que te jode mucho no enterarte de la misa la mitad y haber perdido el tren de los karlillos...¡A joderse! ::

Por cierto, ¿me has comprado krugers alguna vez o hablas de oidas? Ten cuidado que las calumnias no salen gratis...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (23 Feb 2011)

Pomperos o no, sigue subiendo.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Feb 2011)

Veamos como va la cosa:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Platón (23 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Así que he pasado de ser "un primo" a ser "un gitano"...
> Ya veo TioGilito888 que te jode mucho no enterarte de la misa la mitad y haber perdido el tren de los karlillos...¡A joderse! ::
> Por cierto, ¿me has comprado krugers alguna vez o hablas de oidas? Ten cuidado que las calumnias no salen gratis...



Y tú, tienes pruebas de que yo soy tiogilitto888? Amenazas las justas, si quieres te doy la dirección de un juzgado y te presentas allí.

Que si que si, que al final hay que darte la razón, es tontería perder el tiempo contigo, todo lo sabes.
Que te vaya bien tu supernegocio de compraventa de karlillos, ciao bambino

PD: gitano nunca lo has dejado de ser, primo será el que te las pague a tí todavía más, que seguro ya lo tienes enfilado, y el CJ, que te deja para ti el margen gordo, eso si, la conciencia la debe tener más tranquila que tu.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Y tú, tienes pruebas de que yo soy tiogilitto888? Amenazas las justas, si quieres te doy la dirección de un juzgado y te presentas allí.
> 
> Que si que si, que al final hay que darte la razón, es tontería perder el tiempo contigo, todo lo sabes.
> Que te vaya bien tu supernegocio de compraventa de karlillos, ciao bambino
> ...



Parece que te jode que la gente haga negocio con los karlillos...::

Así que descontando el margen del 6,66% que se saca CJ aún hay más margen para mi...es decir que nos estás diciendo que por lo menos se les puede sacar un margen de más de un 15%....¿Y tú decías que no eran rentables? :XX:

Si no te interesa el tema de los karlillos....

¿Para qué te metes en este hilo?


----------



## Platón (23 Feb 2011)

Para quitarte la careta hombre, que no te das cuenta...no hay nada peor que querer hacer negocio yendo de libertador.

venga ya está, ahora ya te dejo negociar tranquilamente no te enfades más conmigo.

Me despido no sin antes darte las gracias por haberme salvado la vida, y protegido *de forma desinteresada *del sistema, de la banca, del hombre del saco y del bullion internacional.
Gracias Monster, te lo debo todo a ti y a tus palmeros. Espero que de esta te hagas millonario.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

Chocapic dijo:


> Si el caso es que lei en este foro hace ya algún tiempo que alguien se había "paseado" por toda Córdoba y la había dejado sin monedas de 12 euros... fijo que eras tú, jeje.
> 
> .............
> 
> ...



Si, jejejeje, soy yo el que ha "limpiado" cordoba, por supuesto siempre en rasgos generales, es imposible "quitar" todas las monedas del medio, siempre pueden quedar por ejemplo en alguna sucursal, aun despues de preguntar yo, ya que si en un momento dado le caes mal al cajero de turno, y te dice que no hay, pues te aguantas, o incluso han pedido despues, en fin..... mil causas...

No, no es mas rentable invertir en lingotes,....... el lingote es "una perdida inicial de valor" por lo del iva, ademas de ser incomodo para la venta, ya que tiene un peso "por defecto" que no es facilmente fraccionable, para comprar plata si tienes seguridad de que va a subir, granalla, y si es para largo plazo, monedas de 12 o 20€ por lo del seguro facial.
El oro es todavia mas "incomodo", cualquier cachito de oro, vale una barbaridad, y siempre el comprador intentara timarte a como sea, (compro oro ¿te suena?)

Diversificar ¿¡? bueno, ¿en que? oro, plata, ¿que mas? ¿billletes? antes de billetes karlillos de 12 o 20 € , tienen la misma liquidez y un valor intrinseco en la propia fabricacion de la moneda en plata, es imposible perderlo todo, ya que aunque caiga la moneda siempre tendras un bonito pedazo de plata con certificado de garantia.

En fin.... nos vemos en compañia de unas rubias (cervezas)

Un saludo


----------



## C.J. (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Y tú, tienes pruebas de que yo soy tiogilitto888? Amenazas las justas, si quieres te doy la dirección de un juzgado y te presentas allí.
> 
> Que si que si, que al final hay que darte la razón, es tontería perder el tiempo contigo, todo lo sabes.
> Que te vaya bien tu supernegocio de compraventa de karlillos, ciao bambino
> ...



Podría contestarte, pero no voy a gastar un minuto de mi tiempo en tí.


----------



## x-rosenfield (23 Feb 2011)

¿Resumen para torpes de este hilo?


----------



## Platón (23 Feb 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Podría contestarte, pero no voy a gastar un minuto de mi tiempo en tí.



que malo eres chico, sobre todo desde que amasas tan jugosas plusvalías. venga palmero, que contigo no iba la cosa y te has metido con las eagles sin saber ni a quien le estas hablando, yo tampoco quiero perder ni un minuto más de mi tiempo con vosotros.

En relación al oro, el hecho de concentrar valor en poco peso y volumen es inmejorable, a no ser que lo que quieras es tener para comprar pan y poco más, otra cosa es que sin facial asegurado os hagais caquita...


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> que malo eres chico, sobre todo desde que amasas tan jugosas plusvalías. venga palmero, que contigo no iba la cosa y te has metido con las eagles sin saber ni a quien le estas hablando, yo tampoco quiero perder ni un minuto más de mi tiempo con vosotros.
> 
> En relación al oro, el hecho de concentrar valor en poco peso y volumen es inmejorable, a no ser que lo que quieras es tener para comprar pan y poco más, otra cosa es que sin facial asegurado os hagais caquita...



Era de una noche, tarde, hace mucho tiempo sea ido, en una edad de piedrantigua, cuando Adán ‘taba escarbando y su madamita revolcando sedimentos, cuandœl reyombre demontrenoche era cadamatón cualquiera y el primer verdadero robaœ costilla leal amalrío que siempre tuvo su propio camino de cualquier forma siempre la tuvo cual quiera colega también sus amorojos y todos en arrumacos vivieron solos en amorríos con todas las demás biddy, y Jarl van Hoother Cond’e Howth (cachondo) había quemado su importante cabeza en su faro, imponiéndose las manos frías en sí mismo.


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> MMMmmmm .... esta mañana Bde Sevilla, a las 11 de la mañana, (aprox.) 83 + 83 de los años 2003, 2004(leticias), 2005, 2006, 2007, y luego en una sucursal "normal" de la zona, 54 años 2008, 2009......
> 
> En el Bde no habia ni del 2002, ni 2004 (isabelas).... tienen muchas circuladas pero en general en buen estado, no me he llevado ninguna circulada, aunque en el viaje se ha "soltado" una del plastico.
> 
> ...



 Que bien te lo montas, que pena que hace algun tiempo quitaron el BDE de nuestra ciudad, si no yo te iba a decir a ti lo que vale un peine, como te he comentado esta mediodia, por cierto estabamos estupendamente tomando el sol y el aperitivo y es una pena que no pueda ir contigo, ya sabes porque.
Luego en casa cuando me dijistes que habia vendido los kilos que habias comprado de granalla, si lo hubiera sabido te lo hubiera comprado, para el negocio.Y mi opinion sobre las monedas de 12 euros, ya sabes lo que hemos hablado, que de momento es la mejor inversion que puede hacer uno ahora sobre plata, el que tenga dinero y no le haga falta y mejor que tenerlo en bancolchon y no compre, pierde la oportunidad,:: de sacarle posibles buenas rentabilidades, pero con miras a cierto tiempo, siempre tendra uno el valor facial de la moneda. Sobre la venta a otras personas, tiene que subir bastante para que le interese a las mismas, como te he comentado vale un dinero curioso lo que se quiere hacer con ellas, y para no ganar gran cosa, prefiere seguir comprandoselo a su proveedor habitual,y de esta forma no se molestan en respirar humos insalubles :XX a buen entendedor ).
Por cierto ya te he enviado un mp con la pagina que me pedistes.
No hace falta que te diga nada, pero cada vez que quieras ya sabes donde estoy.
Un abrazo


----------



## merche400 (23 Feb 2011)

que tiempos aquellos... cuando comprabamos las primera monedas de 12 euros del foro y los compis se tiraban de los pelos porque era "mierdaPlata,2ª parte".

Ahora parece que hay tortas por conseguirlas...


De ello deduzco...en mis aciertos y en mis errores... que sobre la plata voy a hacer lo que me salga de los huevos 

PD: Ya solo que medan 100 (hoy he ingresado 2400 euros en mi cuenta)...y el cajero lo flipa.


----------



## RANGER (23 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> ¿Resumen para torpes de este hilo?



Cambia tu "dinero" por monedas de 12 euros.












Más resumido imposible.


----------



## x-rosenfield (23 Feb 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Cambia tu "dinero" por monedas de 12 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y esas monedas quién te las cambia por dinero en el futuro?


----------



## x-rosenfield (23 Feb 2011)

Si yo compro monedas de 12 euros ahora dentro de 10 años siguen valiendo 12, no? Se las come la inflación entonces, no?


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> que malo eres chico, sobre todo desde que amasas tan jugosas plusvalías. venga palmero, que contigo no iba la cosa y te has metido con las eagles sin saber ni a quien le estas hablando, yo tampoco quiero perder ni un minuto más de mi tiempo con vosotros.
> 
> En relación al oro, el hecho de concentrar valor en poco peso y volumen es inmejorable, a no ser que lo que quieras es tener para comprar pan y poco más, otra cosa es que sin facial asegurado os hagais caquita...



Bendita ""cansinez"", ya, venga Platon, que te lo dicen por activa y por pasiva, dejalo un ratito, ¿si? ya si eso luego sigues.



asqueado dijo:


> Que bien te lo montas, que pena que hace algun tiempo quitaron el BDE de nuestra ciudad, si no yo te iba a decir a ti lo que vale un peine, como te he comentado esta mediodia, por cierto estabamos estupendamente tomando el sol y el aperitivo y es una pena que no pueda ir contigo, ya sabes porque.
> Luego en casa cuando me dijistes que habia vendido los kilos que habias comprado de granalla, si lo hubiera sabido te lo hubiera comprado, para el negocio.Y mi opinion sobre las monedas de 12 euros, ya sabes lo que hemos hablado, que de momento es la mejor inversion que puede hacer uno ahora sobre plata, el que tenga dinero y no le haga falta y mejor que tenerlo en bancolchon y no compre, pierde la oportunidad,:: de sacarle posibles buenas rentabilidades, pero con miras a cierto tiempo, siempre tendra uno el valor facial de la moneda. Sobre la venta a otras personas, tiene que subir bastante para que le interese a las mismas, como te he comentado vale un dinero curioso lo que se quiere hacer con ellas, y para no ganar gran cosa, prefiere seguir comprandoselo a su proveedor habitual,y de esta forma no se molestan en respirar humos insalubles :XX a buen entendedor ).
> Por cierto ya te he enviado un mp con la pagina que me pedistes.
> No hace falta que te diga nada, pero cada vez que quieras ya sabes donde estoy.
> Un abrazo



Gracias por el enlace, ya me llegare a tomar alguna cervecita antes de comer, pero no siempre intentes pagar tu, dejame que page yo de vez en cuando.

Y si, la fruta esta casi madura, pero.... hay que esperar que madure del todo, porque si no sabe asi como.... "a verde" y claro como esta acida, comes poco y desperdicias un monton..... es cuestion de sacar numeros, pero pienso que a 15 ya empezara a ser "comestible" no como para hartarse de fruta, pero bueno,... comestible ya....





merche400 dijo:


> que tiempos aquellos... cuando comprabamos las primera monedas de 12 euros del foro y los compis se tiraban de los pelos porque era "mierdaPlata,2ª parte".
> 
> Ahora parece que hay tortas por conseguirlas...
> 
> ...



Fijate tu que a mi me recomendaban que me gastara el dinero en un psiquiatra en vez de en Karlillos.....como ha cambiado el cuento.... (1)

Lastima no estemos mas cerca, si no me quedaba yo esas ultimas 100 piezas, para hacerle compañia a las xxxx (4 cifras) que ya tengo.

Un cordial saludo a las gentes de buena voluntad.

(1) ¿donde vas caperucita? mira lobo, voy a lavarme el chinfli en el arroyo, ostra, !!como ha cambiado el cuento¡¡


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> y esas monedas quién te las cambia por dinero en el futuro?





x-rosenfield dijo:


> Si yo compro monedas de 12 euros ahora dentro de 10 años siguen valiendo 12, no? Se las come la inflación entonces, no?



Lectura, lectura, lectura, lectura, y despues raciocinio..... ¿hijo de la LOGSE, por un casual? ¿troll? ¿despistado? ¿manipulador? ¿multinick? ¿acostumbrado a ""me lo den todo hecho""?

Lectura, lectura, lectura.....

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Platón (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Bendita ""cansinez"", ya, venga Platon, que te lo dicen por activa y por pasiva, dejalo un ratito, ¿si? ya si eso luego sigues.



No se preocupe, a usted no le diré nada, le tengo aún cierto respeto, me identifico con la gente humilde que invierte todo su patrimonio en monedas de 12 euros.

Pero los payasos, aunque estén acertados en el contenido, siguen siendo payasos, por mucho aire de grandeza que se den.


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> y esas monedas quién te las cambia por dinero en el futuro?



Los "compro oro" por ejemplo.


----------



## C.J. (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Lectura, lectura, lectura, lectura, y despues raciocinio..... ¿hijo de la LOGSE, por un casual? ¿troll? ¿despistado? ¿manipulador? ¿multinick? ¿acostumbrado a ""me lo den todo hecho""?
> 
> Lectura, lectura, lectura.....
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Que grande, Electric0.

Un saludo.


----------



## x-rosenfield (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Lectura, lectura, lectura, lectura, y despues raciocinio..... ¿hijo de la LOGSE, por un casual? ¿troll? ¿despistado? ¿manipulador? ¿multinick? ¿acostumbrado a ""me lo den todo hecho""?
> 
> Lectura, lectura, lectura.....
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Gracias por tu ayuda. No todos tenemos tanto tiempo como tú. ¿friki?

Educación, educación, educación.....

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> Gracias por tu ayuda. No todos tenemos tanto tiempo como tú. ¿friki?
> 
> Educación, educación, educación.....
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



¿friki? anda ya..... friki no, frikikisimo, jajajajajajajajajaja

La educacion, educacion, educacion, se adquiere tambien leyendo, quitandole tiempo a las copas, a los amigos de barra fija, y a las actitudes absurdas, como la de criticar en vez de leer, hasta conseguir hacer unas preguntas logicas y coherentes, en vez del tipo "¿a que huelen las nubes?" 

En cualquier caso no lo molestare mas, vaya que luego no lea y razone, porque el poco tiempo del que dispone deba dedicarlo al descifrado inteligible de mis misivas.

Mis mas sinceras disculpas.

Pd.
No es necesario ni procedente contestarme, ya que los maleducados como yo perjudicamos el poco tiempo disponible para menesteres comunicativos, con el agravante del nulo fruto efectivo en el intercambio de misivas.


----------



## x-rosenfield (23 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿friki? anda ya..... friki no, frikikisimo, jajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> La educacion, educacion, educacion, se adquiere tambien leyendo, quitandole tiempo a las copas, a los amigos de barra fija, y a las actitudes absurdas, como la de criticar en vez de leer, hasta conseguir hacer unas preguntas logicas y coherentes, en vez del tipo "¿a que huelen las nubes?"
> 
> ...



Continúa disfrutando tu patética existencia tras el teclado y continúa cultivando tu ridícula y obtusa expresión escrita, llegarás lejos. 

Hasta nunca figura! :Aplauso:


----------



## Overlord (23 Feb 2011)

Ya lo he contado en otro hilo pero donde realmente procede es aquí:

Voy a compartir con vosotros una anécdota que me sucedió hace dos días en el BdE en Zaragoza que ilustra bastante bien la utilidad del oro ( u otros metales preciosos ) como reserva de valor. 

Resulta que delante mio había una pareja de viejecitos que sacaron un fajo de billetes que parecían antiguos pero muy bien conservados.

Le dice la viejecita al cajero; Me he enterado de que aquí cambiáis estos billetes viejos ¿verdad? Esque son de una herencia...
Funci del BdE: Déjeme ver...hmmmm... solo le puedo cambiar este xxx , por ser posterior al año xxx ( no me acuerdo cual dijo ).
Viejecita: ahmmm pues jo!...de acuerdo cambiemelo.
El funci del BdE pilla el billete y le da a los viejos unas monedillas que no creo que hubiera mas de 2 € ( la vieja dijo "mira, ya tengo para un cafe"  )

Antes de que se fueran les pregunte que billetes eran, que les podía decir donde había unas filatelias... me contestaron que eran billetes de 50 pesetas, 25, 100 etc de los años 10, 20, 30 etc...

Pregunta...¿Si ese antepasado suyo ( que el cielo le guarde ) hubiera tenido ese dinero en monedas de oro y plata de la época en lugar de en papelitos, cuanto habrían conseguido por ellos a día de hoy en lugar de la miseria que les darán por los billetes?


----------



## lucky starr (23 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> Si yo compro monedas de 12 euros ahora dentro de 10 años siguen valiendo 12, no? Se las come la inflación entonces, no?



Te contesto yo, que la gente aquí esta muy ocupada 

Las monedas valen 12 euros y son de curso legal, es decir que puedes comprar el pan con ellas o cambiarlas en cualquier banco ( ingresandolas en tu cuenta por ejemplo).

Respecto al supuesto "negocio" las monedas son de plata y como la plata esta subiendo mucho a día de hoy cuesta casi mas la plata que el valor facial. Si la inflación sigue subiendo tu Estarás cubierto siempre y cuando también suba la plata y puedas vender tus monedas a un precio superior.

Mas o menos viene a ser eso el post.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Feb 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Ya lo he contado en otro hilo pero donde realmente procede es aquí:
> 
> Voy a compartir con vosotros una anécdota que me sucedió hace dos días en el BdE en Zaragoza que ilustra bastante bien la utilidad del oro ( u otros metales preciosos ) como reserva de valor.
> 
> ...



Es un buen ejemplo.


Pd: por favor cambia sullo, por suyo.


----------



## Overlord (23 Feb 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Es un buen ejemplo.
> 
> 
> Pd: por favor cambia sullo, por suyo.



En el original que puse en el otro hilo me di cuenta y esta bien escrito :ouch:, se agradece la corrección aun así.


----------



## colombo1122 (24 Feb 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Te contesto yo, que la gente aquí esta muy ocupada
> 
> Las monedas valen 12 euros y son de curso legal, es decir que puedes comprar el pan con ellas o cambiarlas en cualquier banco ( ingresandolas en tu cuenta por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



mmm,gracias yo tambien queria saber la respuesta.Vamos que si tengo unos ahorros parados desde hace tiempo muriendose de risa,una buena inversion es comprar monedas de 12€ de plata.Alguien me sabria decir porque las de 20€ ¿no? o lo son menos.Yo voy al banco con 12€ y quiero que me den una de plata,me la dan sin ningun tipo de recargo ¿usease iva?En los lingotes se que hay pero en las monedas lo desconozco.Si son sin iva,el valor en plata de cada moneda ahora mismo son de 14.33 [onza= 24.40 ahora mismo].Las compras y directamente las vendes y tienes una ganancia de mas de 2€ :S,vamos alguna pega tiene que haber jaja Quien compra? los compro oro lei por arriba,pero coño tambien podrian ir al banco ellos a comprarlas,si alguien me esplica que me estoy adentrando en este mundillo y la verdad me llama mucho la atencion y tengo ganas de aprender.Saludos!


----------



## skifi (24 Feb 2011)

colombo1122 dijo:


> una buena inversion es comprar monedas de 12€ de plata.Alguien me sabria decir porque las de 20€ ¿no? o lo son menos.



A día de hoy, las de 12 euros y las de 20 euros tienen la misma cantidad de plata. Entonces, con las de 12 euros, consigues más cantidad de metal por el mismo dinero. Otra cosa es que no sea fácil conseguir las de 12 si empiezan a agotarse... Entonces, las de 20 euros son la segunda mejor opción.



colombo1122 dijo:


> Yo voy al banco con 12€ y quiero que me den una de plata,me la dan sin ningun tipo de recargo ¿usease iva?



Si, porque estás cambiando monedas. La de 12 euros es de curso legal, igual que las de 1 euro o las de 2 euros. No cobra IVA por cambiar 10 euros en monedas de 1 euro, ¿verdad? Pues esto es igual






Que pena de no tener un duro para comprar yo, jajaja


----------



## uros (24 Feb 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Te contesto yo, que la gente aquí esta muy ocupada
> 
> Las monedas valen 12 euros y son de curso legal, es decir que puedes comprar el pan con ellas o cambiarlas en cualquier banco ( ingresandolas en tu cuenta por ejemplo).
> 
> ...




Eso de que la moneda de 12€ es de curso legal no es del todo cierto. Tan solo las dos primeras lo fueron, es decir la de los años 2002 y 2003 y por unas cantidad máximas fijadas en el BOE, creo que un máximo de unas 10 ó 12 monedas. Todas las demás monedas de 12 NO SON DE CURSO LEGAL y por tanto no tienen poder liberatorio, ni las puedes utilizar como medio de pago ni para cancelar deudas. Tan sólo el Banco de España está obligado, de momento, a aceptar su cambio por €, pero la banca privada no tiene ninguna obligación a aceptarlas, otro caso es que por afinidad o amistad te las recojan en una oficina bancaria.

Ojo con querer cambiarlas en un futuro por dinero; de mano el Bde tan solo te podrá aceptar 1000€ por persona y día, incluso posiblemente te lo entreguen en billetes de menor denomicación, y hasta es posible que en una de estas el gobierno determine que no se puedan cambiar nunca más. Las monedas son del Tesoro Público y por lo general las monedas es el dinero con menos plazos para el cambio, en caso de sustituirse por otro sistema monetario.

Por cierto hay sucursales del bde donde hay monedas de 12 a patadas, y de todos los años.


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

Hoy con un cuarto de hora de retraso, si es que no puede ser......

Les preciso un bullido..............


Y otra vez la burra al trigo, a este paso nos quedamos sin trigo, o matamos a la burra....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

uros dijo:


> Eso de que la moneda de 12€ es de curso legal no es del todo cierto. Tan solo las dos primeras lo fueron, es decir la de los años 2002 y 2003 y por unas cantidad máximas fijadas en el BOE, creo que un máximo de unas 10 ó 12 monedas. Todas las demás monedas de 12 NO SON DE CURSO LEGAL y por tanto no tienen poder liberatorio, ni las puedes utilizar como medio de pago ni para cancelar deudas. Tan sólo el Banco de España está obligado, de momento, a aceptar su cambio por €, pero la banca privada no tiene ninguna obligación a aceptarlas, otro caso es que por afinidad o amistad te las recojan en una oficina bancaria.
> 
> Ojo con querer cambiarlas en un futuro por dinero; de mano el Bde tan solo te podrá aceptar 1000€ por persona y día, incluso posiblemente te lo entreguen en billetes de menor denomicación, y hasta es posible que en una de estas el gobierno determine que no se puedan cambiar nunca más. Las monedas son del Tesoro Público y por lo general las monedas es el dinero con menos plazos para el cambio, en caso de sustituirse por otro sistema monetario.
> 
> Por cierto hay sucursales del bde donde hay monedas de 12 a patadas, y de todos los años.




Tomen nota: Pompero con tres posts mintiendo sobre el curso legal de las monedas de 12 euros. (a qué me recuerda esto?)

Ya se ha comentado hasta la saciedad y cualquiera puede hacer la prueba: Se puede pagar con ellas perfectamente. 

Lo del límite de 1000 euros para canjear es una mentira más. El forero merche400 las está cambiando de 200 en 200 estos días.


Lo vamos a decir una vez más...

HAY MANIPULADORES QUE LES INTERESA QUE LA GENTE NO SE LLEVE LAS MONEDAS DE 12 EUROS.

LO QUE ESPERAN ES QUE QUEDE STOCK SUFICIENTE CUANDO AL SPOT VALGAN SUSTANCIALMENTE MÁS QUE 12 EUROS PARA PODER IR A COMPRARLAS AL BDE Y VENDER EN FUNCICIONES CON UNA GANANCIA INMEDIATA.

SI LA GENTE SE LAS LLEVA SE LES JODE EL NEGOCIO.


----------



## uros (24 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tomen nota: Pompero con tres posts mintiendo sobre el curso legal de las monedas de 12 euros. (a qué me recuerda esto?)
> 
> Ya se ha comentado hasta la saciedad y cualquiera puede hacer la prueba: Se puede pagar con ellas perfectamente.
> 
> ...




Conviene matizar que cuando digo que las monedas no las puedes utilizar como medio de pago y/o para cancelar deudas, me quería referir a que nadie está obligado a aceptarlas dado que no tienen la consideración de dinero legal. Otra cosa es que, al igual que el dinero bancario, alguien pueda otorgarle la confianza suficiente como para aceptarlas, bien sea por su liquidez inmediata, etc, tal y como podría pasar con un cheque, un pagaré, unas obligaciones, etc, que sin ser dinero legal es común aceptarlas como medio de pago. Hay sucursales bancarias que no te las aceptan para ingresar, en cambio en otras se matan por conseguirte las que sean... al final todo se mueve por intereses comerciales.

Lo de los cambios en el Bde por un máximo de 1000 euros no es una mentira, tan sólo uno debe de documentarte bien. 

De igual forma accediendo a la web de la FNMT, y pinchando en los enlaces correspondientes acerca de la publicación en el BOE de dichas monedas, se puede comprobar cómo a partir del 2003 dejan de hacer referencia a la consideración de dinero legal para llamarlas "monedas de colección".

Si alguien necesita alguna explicación mas sobre el asunto... saludos.


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

En teneba que tornar a dir oltres cosas, pero ya en la carrera......

---------------------------------
Bueno, a lo que ibamos...

el punto de equilibrio de la plata contenida con respecto al facial era de 720.73 €/k, era cuando la plata contenida tenia aproximadamente el mismo valor que el facial (milesimas arriba o abajo)

De la misma forma os dejo algunas cifras, que espero os sirvan de guia, o al menos de entretenimineto.

siempre para la moneda de 12€ del banco de españa, mas conocida como Karlillo.

valor-metal-moneda.........................valor-euros-kilo

13.................................................780.79
14.................................................840.85
15.................................................900.91
16.................................................960.97
17.................................................1021.03
18.................................................1081.09
19.................................................1141.15
20.................................................1201.21
24.................................................1441.45

una de estas monedas pesa 18 gramos, y contiene 16.65 gramos de plata fina 999.999

600€ (facial) son 50 monedas, que pesan 900 gramos, en plata 925, o 832.5 gramos en plata 999.999.

para un kilo de plata fina se necesitaria entonces 60 monedas aprox. (60.06), que serian 720 € (precio de facial) y que pesarian 1080 gramos de plata 925...

es decir cuando juntamos un kilo y ochenta gramos en monedas, tenemos un kilo de plata pura y 80 gramos de "se supone cobre"

La ley de las monedas es la misma que lo que se conoce como plata de ley, es decir la de las joyas que podemos comprar en la tienda.

Espero que al menos sea entretenido leer las cifras de la moneda

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

Con reguñosa astral les partan os livianos...

Bueno... venga, ahora en español

Con aherrumbrado segur les cercenen los bofes...

---------------

Pesadez. ¿no monster?.

En fin.... sigamos con las diarias obligaciones.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## RANGER (24 Feb 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> y esas monedas quién te las cambia por dinero en el futuro?



Creo que no me he explicado bien. Disculpa.

Lo que quería decir, es que cambies tu _*"dinero"*_ (el entrecomillado anterior no es casual, como no lo era en mi anterior respuesta) por dinero de verdad.

En el futuro no tendrás que cambiar "esas monedas" por dinero, porque* ya son dinero*. En cambio lo que tu llamas "dinero" quien sabe...




















Y de los unos y ceros en un ordenador ya ni hablamos.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

La estupidez del ser humano no conoce límites, que cojones os importa a 4 matados lo que haga la masa con su dinero??? Teneis complejo de JESUCRISTO o algo así? Venís a salvarnos a coste 0?

*Si ellos no quieren karlillos MEJOR PARA VOSOTROS que tanto os gustan* que podreis seguir cargando a facial

Voy a tener que empezar a pensar que vais a comisión con el BdE, eso o que *quereis crear un mercado inexistente*, salvo para los 4 tontos de siempre QUE YA SE DEDICAN A DECIR (habría que ver si realmente lo hacen) que los compran por encima del facial.

Vuestro problema es que no encontrais pardillos dispuestos a seguiros el juego y que consideren propiamente monedas de inversión a los karlillos hasta el punto de que os paguen más que el facial: OS TOCA IR A LA FUNDICIÓN

Los que os están jodiendo el negocio no son 4 pomperos que no saben lo que dicen, es el BANCO DE ESPAÑA, que está soltando karlillos a todo el que quiera con mínimas restricciones en general, LLEVAIS MESES DESEANDO QUE SE ACABEN DE UNA P**A VEZ, PERO los pasaplateros como vosotros *OS COMEIS LOS MOCOS*.

Para comprar plata al mejor precio y sin riesgo alguno ante desplomes, KARLILLOS de 12, PERO PAGANDO EL FACIAL ya que todavía hay y no se acaban en 2 días como desean todos estos buitres. Y después, los de 20 nos esperan. Todo lo demás, es pagar plusvalías a toda esta panda.


----------



## jorgeenos (24 Feb 2011)

Yo acabo de cambiar 10 de las que tenia de 2010 por una de cada año. (Algunas de ellas medianamente amarillentas.) Asi que ya tengo la colección completa. En cuanto a disponibilidad en Zaragoza ningún problema de cualquier año. 
Confirmo que sólo se pueden cambiar 1.000 euros por persona y dia de golpe (Teneis unos carteles en los que queda claramente definido desde junio de 2010.) Entre particulares igualmente no estás obligado a aceptar más de 50 monedas como medio de pago.
El poder liberatorio yo conozco oficinas bancarias en las que te las admiten como ingreso, tanto como comprar en comercios tengo mis dudas pero la opción de llevarlas al BDE siempre va a existir. La moneda en el fondo está basada en la confianza sobre su valor por lo que en algunos sitios te la pueden coger y en otros te pueden poner pegas. La explicación de UROS 3 o 4 mensajes más arribas es perfecta. 
Me ha llamado la atención un grupo de hombres comprando monedas de la Alhambra (Creo que se refieren a las de 2 euros pero no se cuanto cuestan) que se han llevado todas las que han podido y que mañana volvían a por más. Si alguien me puede dar luz a esto lo agradeceria.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

jorgeenos dijo:


> En cuanto a disponibilidad en Zaragoza ningún problema de cualquier año.
> Confirmo que sólo se pueden cambiar 1.000 euros por persona y dia de golpe (Teneis unos carteles en los que queda claramente definido desde junio de 2010.)
> El poder liberatorio yo conozco oficinas bancarias en las que te las admiten como ingreso, tanto como comprar en comercios tengo mis dudas pero la opción de llevarlas al BDE siempre va a existir.



No hay problema para ingresarlos en ningún banco o caja independientemente del importe, Esto ya es suficiente como para que el poder liberatorio entre particulares, del que carecen la mayoría de emisiones, represente impedimento alguno para su asegurada convertibilidad a PAPEL (salvo orden ministerial correspondiente, que indicaría periodo para su canje).

No me digas que hay carlillos cuantos quieras hasta 1000 euros día persona? Y gente comprandolos por encima del facial, increible, si es que vaya país...


----------



## jorgeenos (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No hay problema para ingresarlos en ningún banco o caja independientemente del importe, Esto ya es suficiente como para que el poder liberatorio entre particulares, del que carecen la mayoría de emisiones, represente impedimento alguno para su asegurada convertibilidad a PAPEL (salvo orden ministerial correspondiente, que indicaría periodo para su canje).
> 
> No me digas que hay carlillos cuantos quieras hasta 1000 euros día persona? Y gente comprandolos por encima del facial, increible, si es que vaya país...



Yo he trabajado en banca y te puedo asegurar que depende con quién hables pueden aceptarlas o no (El cajero, el director....) , pero vamos es cuestión de darte una vuelta que te las admitan.
No he pedido tantas de golpe como para poder dar fe! pero vamos si alguien quiere Karlillos que me lo diga 
A ver si alguno me comentais de lo de la Alhambra que me he quedao con la mosca detrás de la oreja. (No quiero perder la oportunidad si es buena)

Para la gente que no tenga sucursal del BDE puede compensarle pagar más y ahorrarse el viaje.


----------



## Drinito (24 Feb 2011)

Yo a raíz de descubrir este foro y en concreto el Vol. 1 de las monedas de 12 Euros, me he hecho con unas cuantas para sustituir el dinero de "bancolchón". Al final me he quedado con las que están en su envoltorio correspondiente y con las que están sin circular pero que me las enviaron sin envoltorio. *Todas las demás, circuladas, amarillentas, o sucias (Más de 130 monedas) fruto de mi recolección por algunas sucursales, las he ido gastando,por hacer la gracia, tanto en Carrefour, como en Hipercor, en la gasolinera, en correos y hasta en el Mc Donalds.* 

Caras de sorpresa en algún caso, en una sóla ocasión consulta telefónica al encargado y siempre, siempre, me las han aceptado...... por cierto en la mayoría de los casos para quedarse con ellas.

Un saludo


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Para la gente que no tenga sucursal del BDE puede compensarle pagar más y ahorrarse el viaje.



cualquier cliente medio-normal de cualquier banco o caja se los traen sin demasiado problema como han apuntado otros foreros, otra cosa es que en tu propio banco te traten a patadas, que a algunos les pasa.

A día de hoy, pagar más del facial es una soberana estupidez, por mucho que algunos digan que están haciendo...y otros le sigan la corriente


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> No me cabe ninguna duda que el interés de ciertos personajes en desprestigiar *el refugio* en monedas de 12 € del BDE es para derivar al inversor en plata a otros productos más* normalizados???* : el bullion.
> 
> Por mi que se jodan ,mientras halla karlillos hay que ser gilipollas para no acopiar.



:8::8i si puedes el nombre de un solo forero que haya desprestigado a los karlillos como moneda de refugio...si precisamente son eso un refugio 100% seguro!!!

O sea que es mas normal(izado) una eagle o maple que un karlillo que es de curso _*legal*_?

Estais fatal de verdad, no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, no me estraña que el Monster este os toree como quiere y os venda la moto, sigue cargando que aquí tienes mercado!!! Se las venderás a 25 con un seguro de 12 y aun te darán las gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> La estupidez del ser humano no conoce límites, que cojones os importa a 4 matados lo que haga la masa con su dinero??? Teneis complejo de JESUCRISTO o algo así? Venís a salvarnos a coste 0?
> 
> *Si ellos no quieren karlillos MEJOR PARA VOSOTROS que tanto os gustan* que podreis seguir cargando a facial
> 
> ...




Parece que alguno está jodido con que se cree un mercado de karlillos.

¿Y a Platón que coño le importará? Este nuevo nick de TioGilipeto es un antipatriota. ¡Por una vez que se puede comprar el mejor bullion del Mundo en España!

El BdE nos lo ofrece por debajo del facial y con seguro !!!



Comiéndote los mocos con tus eagles es como estás tú, chaval. Te entretiene el hablar con tus multis?


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2011)

La de la granada es esta, vale 2 € , tb a facial, y l@s que las compran principamente es apra venderlas mas caras en mercadillos, numismaticas, internet, ...


----------



## jorgeenos (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> cualquier cliente medio-normal de cualquier banco o caja se los traen sin demasiado problema como han apuntado otros foreros, otra cosa es que en tu propio banco te traten a patadas, que a algunos les pasa.
> 
> A día de hoy, pagar más del facial es una soberana estupidez, por mucho que algunos digan que están haciendo...y otros le sigan la corriente



Estamos de acuerdo. Depende de la entidad con la que trabajes y lo buen cliente que seas lo normal es que no tengas problemas. En mi caso no pagaría ni un centimo más de los 12 euros.

Yo de momento no he hecho grandes acopios más alla de mi pasión por la numismática porque no veo que haya problemas para conseguirlas si bien es cierto que puede ser cuestión de tiempo y que cuando quiera ir sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

jorgeenos dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. Depende de la entidad con la que trabajes y lo buen cliente que seas lo normal es que no tengas problemas. En mi caso no pagaría ni un centimo más de los 12 euros.
> 
> Yo de momento no he hecho grandes acopios más alla de mi pasión por la numismática porque no veo que haya problemas para conseguirlas si bien es cierto que puede ser cuestión de tiempo y que cuando quiera ir sea demasiado tarde.



Hola multi!


----------



## jorgeenos (24 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> La de la granada es esta, vale 2 € , tb a facial, y l@s que las compran principamente es apra venderlas mas caras en mercadillos, numismaticas, internet, ...




Gracias por la información. La verdad que parecía que estaban haciendo el negocio del siglo. Mañana me paso y me cojo un par de recuerdo y para regalarlas.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Comiéndote los mocos con tus eagles es como estás tú, chaval. Te entretiene el hablar con tus multis?



A diferencia de ti, no vendo ni he vendido las pocas eagles que tengo, pero me sorprende que tú y otros os atrevais a afirmar que los vendedores de bullion internacional tienen algún problema para vender a buen precio por mucha carga que tengan, yo creo que nunca sacaron tanta tajada como lo están haciendo ahora.

Solo tenéis que ver como acaba cualquier onza en ebay, o a cuanto las paga algún conforero que otro. Creo que nunca han tenido más margen de beneficio y facilidad para vender que en este momento. Eso es lo que os jode, os estáis perdiendo el festival.

En fin, sigue soñando con un mundo que considere al karlillo una moneda de inversión superior, que digo superior, igual a cualquier onza.

Ahí os quedais todos, depués no digais que no se os advirtió de ciertos personajes y lo que tramaban.

Por mi parte corto y cierro, que empiece la fiesta, a crear un mercado TÚ SOLITO y tus palmeros


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> A diferencia de ti, no vendo ni he vendido las pocas eagles que tengo, pero me sorprende que tú y otros os atrevais a afirmar que los vendedores de bullion internacional tienen algún problema para vender a buen precio por mucha carga que tengan, yo creo que nunca sacaron tanta tajada como lo están haciendo ahora.
> 
> Solo tenéis que ver como acaba cualquier onza en ebay, o a cuanto las paga algún conforero que otro. Creo que nunca han tenido más margen de beneficio y facilidad para vender que en este momento. Eso es lo que os jode, os estáis perdiendo el festival.
> 
> ...



Jode, que negociemos entre nosotros y los profesionales os comáis los mocos ¿verdad?


¿Quien te ha dicho que no tengo eagles? 

Otra cosa es que sea como tú y me dedique a hacer malas recomendaciones por propio interés.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jode, que negociemos entre nosotros y los profesionales os comáis los mocos ¿verdad?
> ¿Quien te ha dicho que no tengo eagles?
> Otra cosa es que sea como tú y me dedique a hacer malas recomendaciones por propio interés.



Yo creo que tu por no tener no tienes ni donde caerte muerto, pero bueno, si eres más feliz creyendo lo contrario.


Repito, corto y cierro, ahí te quedas gitanillo, me haces perder el tiempo, y a diferencia del tuyo, mi tiempo vale dinero.

No puedes decir que yo hago malas recomendaciones, porque a diferencia de ti, yo recomiendo que *cada uno haga lo que le parezca, que no soy el papa de nadie.*


----------



## Germain (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> me haces perder el tiempo, y a diferencia del tuyo, mi tiempo vale dinero.



Pues no lo parece, a tenor del tiempo que pasas en el foro dando la vara.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

me encanta reírme en la cara de cuatro paletos, pero realmente lo tengo que ir dejando, me está haciendo peor persona...¿ya has ahorrado para comprarte el panda 2011?? Venga suerte


----------



## capuser (24 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El BdE nos lo ofrece por debajo del facial y con seguro !!!



Pero de feas tiran p'atrás!!! Yo cierro los ojos para no verlas!!! XD!!!

Cuando tenga algo de líquido me da a mi que se habrán agotado.


----------



## Hércules (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> los karlillos como moneda de refugio...si precisamente son eso un refugio 100% seguro!!!



Saludos y gracias por el hilo, a pesar de las peleas.

Estamos de acuerdo en que son 100% seguras y, además, la plata más barata que se puede comprar en estos momentos.

Pueden ser menos bonitas, con menos mercado internacional, etc, etc., pero para el que quiera invertir en plata no hay nada mejor de precio y mucho menos más seguro. A día de hoy es dinero contante y sonante en forma de plata y de euro.
La mayoría de países dejan de acuñar este tipo de monedas, o les reducen la ley o el peso, nosotros las seguimos teniendo, ¿que más queremos? El hecho de que sigan quedando monedas de hace 9 años solo denota lo poco que las apreciamos.

Además hay algún forero que las paga bien a día de hoy, y si la plata duplica su cotización, negocio redondo a riesgo 0.

Por cierto Platón, sabe usted si quedan monedas de 12 en el BDE de La Coruña? Gracias por anticipado.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> me encanta reírme en la cara de cuatro paletos, pero realmente lo tengo que ir dejando, me está haciendo peor persona...¿ya has ahorrado para comprarte el panda 2011?? Venga suerte



Pues no parece que te dé risa. Parece más bien que andes bien jodido...

Mira...aún más...¿Quien dijo que no se podía hacer negocio con los karlillos?




el_andorrano dijo:


> emmmmm........ pues no se, yo ahora mismo las estoy comprando a 12,11€


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Feb 2011)

Me ha dado la impresión de que he tenido un dejavu, por un momento creo que he leído a 2ªresidencia por algún que otro hilo y en este además se vuelve a hablar del poder liberatorio. :rolleye:

Por lo demás todo parece seguir igual, la plata por las nubes, la gente saqueando karlillos allí donde puede y las típicas agarradas entre Platón y Monster que dan vidilla al hilo.

Revindico tag: .2ªresi is watching you!

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Feb 2011)

Madre mía, un par de meses desconectado del foro y me encuentro con un ataque masivo de los sobrinos de tío Gilito.

Tranquilos chavalines que ya mismo el BdE os hará el favor de retirar los karlillos de circulación y entonces la gente se lanzará a por vuestras onzas foráneas... Ah, esperad, que los cada vez más populares karlillos tienen un seguro de recompra de 12 lereles garantizado por el estado español y las onzas no... Entonces igual se lo piensa más de uno... y más de dos.

En fin, entre eso y que en poco tiempo vendrá la fiebre del karlillo de a 20, mejor que os dediquéis a lo que se os da mejor, como el oro bajo de las prótesis dentales, el cobre de los cables robados o bien el reciclado de latunes vacíos, creo que la tonelada la pagan bien ahora. 

Es cuestión de buscar un nicho de mercado. De la plata olvidáos por un tiempo ya que os habéis quedado fuera de juego.

Un saludo chicos.


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.

Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....

Moneda de 12 € del Bde, peso 18 gramos, ley= plata de ley ó 925 milesimas, lo que corresponde a 16.65 gramos de plata pura ó ley 999.999 por moneda.

Triple valor en la moneda, a saber...

Numismatico;
escaso, al menos por ahora, hay "cienes" y "cienes" de monedas repartidas por la geografia nacional (y algunas en el extranjero) , a no ser que se descubra alguna con anomalias dignas de mencion y repetidas, por malformacion de un molde o algo similar, el valor numismatico puro seria basicamente nulo. Quizas dentro de algunos decenios/siglos valga algo.

Facial;
12€ por ese dinero se cambia/"compra" en el Bde, y en las sucursales de bancos/cajas de toda españa.
A la controversia de si es liberatoria de pago pienso que jamas en la historia se discutio tanto por algo tan nimio, ya que con la cantidad de bancos/cajas repartidos por toda la geografia nacional, si no lo quiere uno, lo querra el de la siguiente esquina, se lleva al banco/caja de turno, o al siguiente de la lista, y le dan a uno sus "papelines de colores" o billetes de euro, y punto pelota, no hay mas, (el forero merche lo ha hecho en cantidades de 200 monedas y yo mismo con algunas muy circuladas que han caido en mis manos).
Asi que ponerse a estas alturas a discutir de nuevo sobre poderes liberatorios, es como discutir el sexo de los angeles, o perder el tiempo capando moscas. Por lo que liquidez basicamente casi absoluta, si no en una esquina (banco) en la siguiente (otro banco).

Valor metal;
en el momento de escribir este post cerca de los 13€ por moneda, con tendencia a subir segun se recrudezca la crisis, ya que como todos sabemos los metales son unos de los valores refugio en tiempos de crisis. (no entro a valorar si hay burbuja o no de metales, simplemente y por ahora la tendencia es al alza, eso si, con altibajos muy bruscos)

OJO si a alguien se le ocurre fundirlas, y aqui podemos tener controversia, ya que si fueran de curso legal, (como algunos mantienen) seria delito hacerlo, ya que la destruccion de moneda de curso legal por definicion es delito, y si no fueran de curso legal y no admitidas como tales (como otros postulan) su fundicion no seria mas que la destruccion de una "moneda de coleccion" sin mas consecuencias que la perdida de una pequeña y muy repetida """""obra de arte"""" (entre muchas comillas)

En cualquier caso nunca pregunteis al comprador si las va a fundir y donde, a la hora de venderlas que el "marron" se lo coma otro. (es preferible no saberlo con certeza aunque se intuya su fundicion)

Aun asi, comentar que si alguien las compra para fundir y recuperar metal, en primer lugar no os lo va a decir, y en segundo os daria menos de lo que vale el metal, puesto que aparte de riesgos, la fundicion acarrea gastos (propano, crisoles, sales para fundir, etc)

En conclusion, es una forma muy segura (problablemente la mas segura) de guardar dinero, o de reserva de valor (da igual el nombre) ya que no pierde el facial (si lo hace deberia de ser anunciado con suficiente antelacion, para dar tiempo al cambio de sobra) y si sube la plata siempre alguien estara dispuesto a pagar algo mas del facial por ellas, por lo que...... perdidas = 0 (en el peor de los casos)...... ganancias = 0 ó algo mas (segun cotizacion de la plata, escasez de moneda, etc..etc...)

----

Advertencias.... es muy dificil hacerse rico con 100/200/500 monedas, asi que nadie se vaya a preparar el cuento de la lechera, el que tiene 1000/2000/5000 ganara algo de dinero sin arriesgar absolutamente nada, pero tampoco sera rico, y el que tenga 10.000/20.000/50.000 monedas ya era rico antes de empezar la historia, asi que ahora simplemente sera algo mas rico. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Es cuestión de buscar un nicho de mercado. De la plata olvidáos por un tiempo ya que os habéis quedado fuera de juego.
> 
> Un saludo chicos.



Repito, no vendo ni me dedico a ello, pero ningun re-vendedor de bullion tiene a día de hoy problemas para vender con grandes margenes la cantidad que quiera.

A cuanto paga las onzas bullion el ilustre forero "el andorrano"?? 10 centimos por encima de lo que costaron la mayoria? No creo.

Pues eso, imaginar que a otros le va mal es consuelo de los que no pueden sacar tajada. Pero ya vendrán tiempos mejores hombre, estoy seguro de que se llegarán a pagar karlillos al doble o más de su facial, pero cuando eso pase, las bullion internacional serán inalcanzables para la mayoría de los que aquí escribiis.

Saludos, y no os enfadeis hombre, que no sabeis aguatar las bromas


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Saludos y gracias por el hilo, a pesar de las peleas.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que son 100% seguras y, además, la plata más barata que se puede comprar en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



Estimado Sr. Hércules, hace meses que no frecuento el BdE de A Coruña (o La si usted lo prefiere), así que no se como andan de existencias, pero dudo que se hayan agotado.

Si es usted paísano (DNI mediante) yo me voy a deshacer de unas cuantas pues necesito cash, tiene usted a su disposición 100 karlillos isabel 2004 (con poder liberatorio se los doy:XX: para que no tenga problemas de ningún tipo), en sus plásticos (por si sospecha de que las haya limado o adulterado, conducta propia de alguno que otro), a *12,00 *EUR la unidad.

Puede ver que en este foro hay personajes dispuestos a comprar y a vender ,80 EUR sobrefacial por unidad; yo NO SERÉ TAN RATA, se las cambio a usted como lo haría el BdE, o si prefiere las coge usted allí que supongo que seguirá habiendo, eso si, las cervezas las paga usted como contraprestación a las molestias que en su día me tomé.
Si para mayor seguridad prefiere ir al BDE, me indica un día y yo se las cambio al cajero y el cajero a usted. Eso sí, la cerveza no se la perdono, aunque si quiere venirse el cajero también podemos descojonarnos los tres de esos que las compran 80 céntimos por encima, cuando un profesional lo hace 11.

Saludos


----------



## Platón (24 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> 10.000/20.000/50.000 monedas ya era rico antes de empezar la historia, asi que ahora simplemente sera algo mas rico.
> Un cordial saludo.



Con 50000 monedas de 12E puede incluso ser discutible si ya se empieza a ser un poco rico, pero con 20000 o 10000 eres un poco más que un asalariado.


----------



## hinka (24 Feb 2011)

Yo como lo veo: No se trata de ser más rico.Es no ser más pobre.
Si quieren hacerse ricos solo les queda hacer cosas ilegales.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Repito, no vendo ni me dedico a ello, pero ningun re-vendedor de bullion tiene a día de hoy problemas para vender con grandes margenes la cantidad que quiera.
> 
> A cuanto paga las onzas bullion el ilustre forero "el andorrano"?? 10 centimos por encima de lo que costaron la mayoria? No creo.
> 
> ...



En una cosa creo que tiene razón: la subida de la plata probablemente se aprovechará mucho más en bullion que en karlillo. Y desde luego, el mercado del karlillo ni siquiera existe, habrá que esperar como mínimo a que el BdE no las suministre y la plata suba bastante más. El karlillo te permite sacrificar rentabilidad por seguridad, ese es su valor. 

Creo que lo acertado es tener una cartera de metales con ambas opciones, en función de las expectativas de cada uno (yo tengo ahora mismo fifty/fifty a precio de adquisición, aunque mi precio de adquisición medio del bullion puede estar en torno a los 20). A medida que suba la plata y rompa claramente los 13 euros en karlillo, el coste de oportunidad le será favorable. El problema es que cuando queramos comprarlos puede que ya no haya a 12 e, por eso mejor pillarlo ahora.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Repito, no vendo ni me dedico a ello, pero ningun re-vendedor de bullion tiene a día de hoy problemas para vender con grandes margenes la cantidad que quiera.
> 
> A cuanto paga las onzas bullion el ilustre forero "el andorrano"?? 10 centimos por encima de lo que costaron la mayoria? No creo.
> 
> ...



Platón creo que ese argumento que expones es un poco falaz ya que estás comparando dos tipos de moneda que no compiten en igualdad de condiciones, me explico, el hecho de que el BDE "oferte" karlillos a precio fijo de 12€ y que lo haga independientemente de la cotización de la plata es el factor que está provocando que el karlillo no fluctue su "cotización" muy por encima de ese "precio fijado", el mercado del karlillo está completamente "intervenido" por el BDE mientras siga entregándolos a 12€.

Si le damos la vuelta a la tortilla y hacemos un ejercicio mental imagina que el USMint vendiera los Eagles a precio fijo de 20$ a cualquiera que los pidiera con un margen de 1000$ persona día tal y como hace el BDE ¿habría entonces alguien comprando eagles a 27$?

Tu sabes que no.

El día que el BDE cierre el grifo y diga: Señores ya no se entregan más Karlillos (aunque si los recojan), ese día quizá hasta más de uno se sorprenda porque verá que el karlillone sube su cotización (siempre que la plata esté a los niveles actuales o por encima).


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Con 50000 monedas de 12E puede incluso ser discutible si ya se empieza a ser un poco rico, pero con 20000 o 10000 eres un poco más que un asalariado.



Sabia yo que me "iba a sacar alguna punta".......

No voy a entrar en discursiones ni polemicas, cuando son numeros casi tomados mas que por cantidad, por buena presencia.

Estas cosas en mi pueblo son conocidas como "culo de mal asiento", pero se arreglan con un "vale, tu mismo"

Y no, por favor, no me pierda el tiempo en una replica que no va a ser contestada.

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (24 Feb 2011)

*Karlillo de 20€*

OK

Sabemos que a 32$ la onza de plata nuestro Karlillo vale 13€ en plata
a cuanto tiene que llegar la onza en dólares$$ para que el karlillo de 20€ merezca pena la compra???

Si la regla de 3 no me falla la compra de karlillo de 20€ interesaría si la cotización de la onza llegara a 49$/50$ 

Alguien lo podría confirmar??8:


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Feb 2011)

sakeo dijo:


> OK
> 
> Sabemos que a 32$ la onza de plata nuestro Karlillo vale 13€ en plata
> a cuanto tiene que llegar la onza en dólares$$ para que el karlillo de 20€ merezca pena la compra???
> ...



He calculado que a 38€ empezaría a ser rentable. Le queda mucho aún.


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2011)

sakeo dijo:


> OK
> 
> Sabemos que a 32$ la onza de plata nuestro Karlillo vale 13€ en plata
> a cuanto tiene que llegar la onza en dólares$$ para que el karlillo de 20€ merezca pena la compra???
> ...



Autocitandome de varias paginas atras....




electric0 dijo:


> ..................
> valor-metal-moneda.........................valor-euros-kilo
> 
> 13.................................................780.79
> ...



Siempre es mejor una moneda de 20€ que un papel pintado, la moneda de 20, tiene a dia de hoy entre 12.50 y 13 € de plata (aprox. segun cotizacion) de valor intrinseco en la propia moneda al ser de plata, es mas, aunque la plata cayera de precio escandalosamente, todavia tendria algun valor, aunque poco. (al menos se podrian fundir 3 balas con una moneda, como si fuera plomo)

Si cayera el euro, un billete de 20€ no valdria ni para limpiarse el culo, incluso como combustible (unica utilidad) no es muy bueno que digamos...

Aun con todo lo anterior, no cabe duda que es mucho mejor una moneda de 18 gramos de plata 925 a 12€, que una moneda de 18 gramos de plata 925 a 20 €

UN cordial saludo.


----------



## merche400 (25 Feb 2011)

ya se ha hablado de la técnica a seguir...pero por si acaso.. digo lo que yo haria.

1º.Venderia ahora las eagles.. :´(
2º Me compraria la ostia de karlillos.
3º Cuando los karlillos me los compraran a 16 euros, los vendia
4º Con el dinero anterior...me compraba la de 20 euros.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (25 Feb 2011)

Señores, veo un absurdo esperar a que suba la plata para comprar monedas de 20€, teniendo esa misma cantidad de plata hoy día a 12€... a la pregunta de cuando será rentable comprar una moneda de 20, yo le pregunto: Alguna vez será rentable la moneda de 20 frente a la de 12???

Una última reflexión... leo foreros que presumen de tener muchas monedas, son conscientes de que corren un riesgo? Los cacos son cada día más sofisticados, yo, personalmente, si tuviera dinero, en casa o donde fuera, no iría diciéndolo a bombo y platillo...


----------



## bubbler (25 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> ya se ha hablado de la técnica a seguir...pero por si acaso.. digo lo que yo haria.
> 
> 1º.Venderia ahora las eagles.. :´(
> 2º Me compraria la ostia de karlillos.
> ...



Y tu micro-sistema de plata decrementaría (tendrías menos kilos de plata).

100 monedas de 12 = 1200€, vendidas a 16€=1600€ y compras... 1600/20=80

Palmas 20 monedas de plata, bajo las mismas condiciones de seguro facial, es absurdo "dar un salto" hacia el siguiente facial superior a costa de reducir tu cantidad de plata total.

De ahí cuando expuse este tipo de escenarios en los que algunos foreros con mente crítica acertaron correctamente.

A los nuevos, decirles que lean, y que dediquen tiempo.


----------



## electric0 (25 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Y tu micro-sistema de plata decrementaría (tendrías menos kilos de plata).
> 
> 100 monedas de 12 = 1200€, vendidas a 16€=1600€ y compras... 1600/20=80
> 
> ...



Bueno, en realidad esta sacrificando cantidad de plata a cambio de aumentar el seguro facial, (en el ejemplo) con las monedas de 12 tenia 1200€-facial y 18X100=1800 gramos-plata-925 con las de 20 despues del cambio tiene 1600€-facial y 18X80=1440 gramos-plata-925.......

Si la plata cae estrepitosamentre despues del cambio, triunfo total, pero si sube pierde el valor de 360 gramos de plata-925.

Situacion dificil de valorar a "tan largo tiempo", a corto mejor comprar monedas de 12 hasta que se acaben, y despues de 20, mientras haya renta disponible para hacerlo claro.

un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Feb 2011)

De ilustre nada, si quieres saber a cuanto se pagan busca en mi firma y tendrás los precios aproximados de hoy



Platón dijo:


> Repito, no vendo ni me dedico a ello, pero ningun re-vendedor de bullion tiene a día de hoy problemas para vender con grandes margenes la cantidad que quiera.
> 
> A cuanto paga las onzas bullion el ilustre forero "el andorrano"?? 10 centimos por encima de lo que costaron la mayoria? No creo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules (25 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Estimado Sr. Hércules, hace meses que no frecuento el BdE de A Coruña (o La si usted lo prefiere), así que no se como andan de existencias, pero dudo que se hayan agotado.
> 
> Si es usted paísano (DNI mediante) yo me voy a deshacer de unas cuantas pues necesito cash, tiene usted a su disposición 100 karlillos isabel 2004 (con poder liberatorio se los doy:XX: para que no tenga problemas de ningún tipo), en sus plásticos (por si sospecha de que las haya limado o adulterado, conducta propia de alguno que otro), a *12,00 *EUR la unidad.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted un mensaje privado. Gracias


----------



## Platón (25 Feb 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> De ilustre nada, si quieres saber a cuanto se pagan busca en mi firma y tendrás los precios aproximados de hoy



Buenos días, lo de ilustre es un halago, espero no haberle ofendido y si lo he hecho esa era mi última intención. Creo que gran parte de este foro debe estar muy agradecido a alguien como usted, por lo que he visto un profesional inusualmente transparente para este mercado. Por ello, mis felicitaciones.
Todos o casi todos estamos al tanto de la cotización de su web, gracias de todas formas. Era una pregunta retórica para aquellos que quieren hacer creer al personal que las monedas de inversión que usted compra y vende no tienen mercado en nuestro país debido a la existencia de monedas de 12 euros en el BdE.
Entiendo que usted no quiera entrar en estos debates de besugos, cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente y los precios de recompra los tiene usted muy claritos, pero le rogaría que si hace el favor, nos hiciese una aclaración meramente comercial acerca del precio al que usted compra de monedas de 12 euros ¿donde aparece? ¿En función de Resto de monedas no bullion €/gr? ¿Tiene consideración aparte? 
Gracias de antemano. Siempre suyo, Platón.


----------



## Platón (25 Feb 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> ya se ha hablado de la técnica a seguir...pero por si acaso.. digo lo que yo haria.
> 
> 1º.Venderia ahora las eagles.. :´(
> 2º Me compraria la ostia de karlillos.
> ...



¿¿¿Y a quien le vendes las eagles si no hay mercado y todos los vendedores se estan comiendo los mocos por culpa de los dichosos karlillos???

Saludos


----------



## Platón (25 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Platón creo que ese argumento que expones es un poco falaz ya que estás comparando dos tipos de moneda que no compiten en igualdad de condiciones, me explico, el hecho de que el BDE "oferte" karlillos a precio fijo de 12€ y que lo haga independientemente de la cotización de la plata es el factor que está provocando que el karlillo no fluctue su "cotización" muy por encima de ese "precio fijado", el mercado del karlillo está completamente "intervenido" por el BDE mientras siga entregándolos a 12€.
> 
> Si le damos la vuelta a la tortilla y hacemos un ejercicio mental imagina que el USMint vendiera los Eagles a precio fijo de 20$ a cualquiera que los pidiera con un margen de 1000$ persona día tal y como hace el BDE ¿habría entonces alguien comprando eagles a 27$?
> 
> ...



Estimado Sr Garrapatez, lo mejor de todo, es que lo veremos con nuestros propios ojos. Todo lo demás, papel mojado.
De todas formas eso no hace sino confirmar que son dos mercados totalmente diferentes y comparalos siquiera resulta una perdida de tiempo.

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## electric0 (25 Feb 2011)

BUeno pues tenemos la cotizacion estable "dentro de la gravedad"

Oscila como nunca pero entre 740 y 785 €/k (aprox) por lo que casi podemos afirmar que ya no veremos la plata nunca por debajo del punto de equilibrio (720,73 €/K) aunque la coincidencia de valor aproximada entre facial y metal (ya se que vale mas a metal, pero tambien lleva una manipulacion si se quisiera convertir) es una de las cosas poco vistas en la historia.

Normalmente las monedas suelen valer bastante menos del facial (recordar la pesetilla ridicula de aluminio) y suelen retirarse de la circulacion antes siquiera de que se igualen, asi que este es un momento para recordar, a la vez que un momento de paciencia, para acumular lo que todavia quede, segun las rentas de cada cual, y dejarlo a dormir el sueño de las revalorizaciones algunos meses/quizas años.

SEPMSA sigue con sus "sueños humedos" a 1033,40 €/lingote de kilo, y los compro oro siguen (los pocos que compran plata) pagando a miserias en torno a los 0.22 euros gramo.

Un saludo.


----------



## hinka (25 Feb 2011)

Estimados foreros. Me gustaria pedirles consejo, con lo cual necesito sugerencias y criticas.
Como no tengo intención, ni posibilidad,sobre todo esto último de hacerme rico con esto de las monedas de 12€.
Y tampoco quiero andar comiéndome la cabeza que si compro, vendo, cambio etc etc
He pensado, despues de leer muchos de sus post en este y otros hilos. Por lo menos no hacerme pobre.
Suponiendo que el oro ande sobre los 1700$ con un ratio oro/plata 35. Y $/€ en 1,3.
Esto hace unos ¿40-60 €/oz? en el plazo de 1 año. (Me gustaria opiniones y criticas a esto) 
Después de esta fecha.......
Si antes de eso la cosa anda por 200-300€ igual las prioridades cambian.Y lo que menos importa es ser pobre.

Ejemplo:
1º Opcion más conservadora.
Para un capital de 1000€ y 40€/oz
Esto sale unas 47 monedas de 12€, tendria que cambiar ahora 564€.

2º Opcion menos conservadora. 
Para un capital de 1000€ y 60€/oz
Esto sale unas 31 monedas de 12€, tendria que cambiar ahora 372€.

3º Opcion pre-madmax (no me gusta este término pero como se utiliza en el foro....)
Para un capital de 1000€ y 150€/oz
Esto sale unas 13 monedas de 12€, tendria que cambiar ahora 156€.

A esto sumamos un % que se pierde en comisiones a la hora de venderlas.
Lo de los 1000€ es para hacer más fácil los cálculos.


----------



## bubbler (25 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Y tu micro-sistema de plata decrementaría (tendrías menos kilos de plata).
> 
> 100 monedas de 12 = 1200€, vendidas a 16€=1600€ y compras... 1600/20=80
> 
> ...





electric0 dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad *esta sacrificando cantidad de plata a cambio de aumentar el seguro facial*, (en el ejemplo) con las monedas de 12 tenia 1200€-facial y 18X100=1800 gramos-plata-925 con las de 20 despues del cambio tiene 1600€-facial y 18X80=1440 gramos-plata-925.......
> 
> Si la plata cae estrepitosamentre despues del cambio, triunfo total, pero si sube pierde el valor de 360 gramos de plata-925.
> 
> ...




Buena apreciación! cuando indiqué "condiciones de seguro facial" me refería a la definición que marca dicho seguro, no su valor; es decir al continente, y no al contenido (que puede variar).

Si bien es cierto que "si todo vuelve a la bonanza económica verdadera o falsa" (contextualizada), entonces en esa situación si habrá ganado 4 euros brutos...

Por otro lado, observo que las entidades (pj. Caixa) te traen sin problemas monedas de 12€ en cantidades simbólicas de 10 o 20 (más de 20 empiezan a poner problemas, mirar con cara de desconfianza, tienes que ser cliente para dar confianza).

Sin embargo las que tienen "blindadas" son las de 20 del kampeón, por aquello de la circular y que indicaban sólo para las de 20€... Creo que sería recomendable tener un 5% o 7% del micro-sistema de plata del forero en monedas de 20€ del mundial y de la mujer, es decir, estar diversificado en años y valor facial de moneda ¿Por qué? Porque es un % sin gran impacto, porque la psicología de la gente va por la óptica (y no por el sentido común ni mucho menos por el peso subjetivo u objetivo)...

Finalizo respaldando lo que dijo Platón en un post suyo, y es que (creo por lo que he leído y recuerdo) nadie ha dicho que no se conviertan a monedas de plata de euro del BdE... Ahora bien, hay foreros que hacen negocio con ellas, que yo no me meto ni me quiero meter (mi meta es otra), pero yo tengo mi punto de vista y la expongo, aunque ello se oponga a los intereses de otros foreros, a lo cual yo le digo: Pague sus impuestos y haga negocio donde quiera, y siempre respetando a los demás.

A los nuevos, leed, pensad, reflexionar, hay foreros que indican puntos de vista muy interesantes...

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (25 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ............
> 
> Pague sus impuestos y haga negocio donde quiera, y siempre respetando a los demás.
> 
> .........



Hay actividades economicas que no pueden ni podran nunca pagar impuestos porque no se pueden recoger en ninguna ley, ni regular de forma posible....

COn ejemplos se ve mejor...

Si ud. y yo cambiamos melones por naranjas ¿que hemos hecho de ilegal? ¿en que pagamos los impuestos? ¿en melones? ¿en naranjas?

Si yo le vendo unos billetes que tengo de la antigua yugoslavia, sin valor monetario alguno ¿cual es el precio justo? ¿como reflejamos la transaccion de cara a hacienda?

Si ud me vende un pomo de puerta usado y antiguo de bronce ¿como lo pago? ¿al peso de bronce? ¿y como se lo explicamos a hacienda?

En el caso de billetes y monedas de curso legal o no, si encuentro a un individuo que me da 1€ por una moneda de 10 cmt. del vaticano ¿no cierro el trato? si no cierro el trato sere poco menos que i.d.i.o.t.a y si lo cierro ¿a quien coño le pago impuestos y como? 

Ciertas actividades humanas, como el trueque y la compraventa de cosas, que en principio no estaban destinadas a la venta, como monedas, billetes, sellos, vitolas de puros, colecciones de chapas de botella, etc.... nunca podran ser reguladas de forma logica y efectiva por ningun gobierno, por lo que nunca podran pagar impuestos normales y corrientes, porque no son mercaderias normales y corrientes.

El caso que nos ocupa ademas tiene una variable añadida, que complica la situacion, la moneda de 12 € tiene tres valores, facial, metal, y numismatico, tanto es asi que no creo que exista juez en españa que ante un caso como la venta de una moneda de 12€ por mas de su facial, se atreviera a juzgar el caso, ni siquiera a admitirlo a tramite como delito o falta, entre otras cosas por que no hay leyes concretas para algo no regulable, y tampoco se puede condenar una compra-venta-intercambio-de-moneda cuando ha sido de comun acuerdo entre dos, y no ha existido engaño por parte de ninguno.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## inver (26 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hay *actividades economicas* que no pueden ni podran nunca pagar impuestos porque no se pueden recoger en ninguna ley, ni regular de forma posible....



No estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted. Yo lo veo así.

Una cosa es desarrollar una *actividad económica empresaria*l, donde el negocio tendría unas existencias y CADA compra y CADA venta tendría que registrarse y pagar su IVA y al final de cada ejercicio tributar además por sus beneficios.
Independientemente de que los pagos o cobros se hiciesen en especie, en cuyo caso habría que valorarlos y tributar por ello exactamente igual.

Y otra cosa es desarrollar una actividad lúdica dentro del ámbito particular. 
Si todos los días se hacen varias operaciones, habría que considerarlo actividad empresarial, pero si se hace alguna operación ocasionalmente no es empresarial.
Si al final del año la importancia de las operaciones reportan grandes beneficios, habria que considerarlo actividad empresarial y estar dado de alta en el epígrafe del IAE correspondiente a la actividad. 
Todas las actividades empresariales (industria, comercio, servicios) están previstas en epígrafes concretos o genéricos que abarcan todo lo imaginable. 

Incluso en plan particular, si por ejemplo vendiésemos una colección de monedas de oro con la que estuviésemos unos interesantes beneficios, habría que declararlo y cotizarlo en la declaración de la renta como "incrementos patrimoniales" ya que si nos hiciesen un ingreso en el *banco* como pago de la venta de esa colección de por ejemplo 50.000€, habría que justificarlo convenientemente.


----------



## electric0 (26 Feb 2011)

inver dijo:


> No estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted. Yo lo veo así.
> 
> Una cosa es desarrollar una *actividad económica empresaria*l, donde el negocio tendría unas existencias y CADA compra y CADA venta tendría que registrarse y pagar su IVA y al final de cada ejercicio tributar además por sus beneficios.
> Independientemente de que los pagos o cobros se hiciesen en especie, en cuyo caso habría que valorarlos y tributar por ello exactamente igual.
> ...



Vamos a ver si nos organizamos.......

Si Ud. se monta una tienda/chiringuito/tugurio, de compra-venta de vitolas de puro, page ud impuestos.... pero yo no tengo tienda.... solo ahorro en metalico (rigurosamente) despues de pagar impuestos ¿o por coj.ones tengo que ahorrar en el banco? si ademas tengo la suerte de encontrar a alguien que despues me da mas de 12€ por cada moneda de 12€ que tengo ¿tambien tengo que declarar que he encontrado un "primo"? ¿que le pago al estado impuestos dos veces por las mismas ganancias? ¿que comparto el dinero que le he ganado al "primo" con el estado?

Y si le arreglo a la vecina del 5º la instalacion electrica a cambio de coitar un rato ¿como cobra el señor ZP o el señor Burracalva? ¿en calambrazos? ¿o en coitus interruptus?...

Seamos serios, que ya nos cobran impuestos hasta por poner la radio, no pretenda tambien regular el simple cambio de moneda, o la venta de mis pasamanos de escalera de laton fundido de 110 años de antiguedad.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Feb 2011)

Electric0 creo que lo que Inver trata de argumentar es que lamentablemente tienes que tributar por la plusvalía, de esa no te libras.

Por los 12 euros hacienda no te va a pedir nada, pero si las vendes a 15 euros, hacienda te va a pedir el 19% de esos 3 euros en plusvalías.

Eso es a grosso modo y en teoría, luego lo que cada uno haga y cómo se las arregle ya es otro cantar, creo que todos nos entendemos.

Quién dijo que el derecho de pernada estaba derogado, ahora la pernada es de otro tipo pero sigue jodiendo lo mismo


----------



## bubbler (27 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos organizamos.......
> 
> Si Ud. se monta una tienda/chiringuito/tugurio, de compra-venta de vitolas de puro, page ud impuestos.... pero yo no tengo tienda.... solo ahorro en metalico (rigurosamente) despues de pagar impuestos ¿o por coj.ones tengo que ahorrar en el banco? si *ademas tengo la suerte de encontrar a* alguien que despues me da mas de 12€ por cada moneda de 12€ que tengo ¿tambien tengo que declarar que he encontrado *un "primo"*? ¿que le pago al estado impuestos dos veces por las mismas ganancias? ¿que comparto el *dinero que le he ganado al "primo"* con el estado?
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYMseN4XzxI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## electric0 (27 Feb 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Electric0 creo que lo que Inver trata de argumentar es que lamentablemente tienes que tributar por la plusvalía, de esa no te libras.
> 
> Por los 12 euros hacienda no te va a pedir nada, pero si las vendes a 15 euros, hacienda te va a pedir el 19% de esos 3 euros en plusvalías.
> 
> ...



Si, claro, y lo que he ganado yo se lo digo a la burracalva, para que la pajin y la aido se lo den a los gays de no se sabe que pais (no por gays, si no por extrangeros que nunca daran beneficios a ningun español)....

Si las cosas fueran como debieran, el primero que estaria encantado de pagar no un 18% si no un 50% de iva seria un servidor, pero para que se lo gasten en gili.polle.ces de todos los colores como que paso, y las plusvalias de las monedas ya me las gastare yo en meretrices y psicotropicos si fuere preciso, antes de que estos politicos se las gasten en audis A8, comilonas, y estafas varias que deberian de estar penadas con el garrote vil por alta traicion.

UN saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (27 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Si, claro, y lo que he ganado yo se lo digo a la burracalva, para que la pajin y la aido se lo den a los gays de no se sabe que pais (no por gays, si no por extrangeros que nunca daran beneficios a ningun español)....
> 
> Si las cosas fueran como debieran, el primero que estaria encantado de pagar no un 18% si no un 50% de iva seria un servidor, pero para que se lo gasten en gili.polle.ces de todos los colores como que paso, y las plusvalias de las monedas ya me las gastare yo en meretrices y psicotropicos si fuere preciso, antes de que estos politicos se las gasten en audis A8, comilonas, y estafas varias que deberian de estar penadas con el garrote vil por alta traicion.
> 
> UN saludo.



Je je comprendo tu postura y la comparto. Pero creo que es imprescindible conocer cómo está el tema legal en el reino de taifas para que luego a nadie le pille desprevenido.

No digo que esa sea la manera en que se tienen que hacer las cosas ni mucho menos, cada uno debe decidir el cómo, el cuándo y el con quién.


----------



## Argentum emere (27 Feb 2011)

¿habéis visto las nuevas monedas de 20$ de Canada. ¡Preciosas!. Lástima que no se puedan comprar online. Sólo el primer mundo tiene acceso a ellas a través de la red. Spain is different!.

Por cierto, el valor intrínseco de los karlillos está en redurcir poco a poco el diferencial del spot respecto del Au. Olvidémonos de valores faciales, numismáticos y demás patriotismos que cuando hablamos de money, no vienen a cuento.

Yo sigo acumulando...


----------



## ZicuManso (27 Feb 2011)

Eso eso , acumulando... acumulando... mi colchón ya no hay quien lo mueva


----------



## Aferro (28 Feb 2011)

> ¿habéis visto las nuevas monedas de 20$ de Canada. ¡Preciosas!. Lástima que no se puedan comprar online. Sólo el primer mundo tiene acceso a ellas a través de la red. Spain is different!.
> [/QUOTE
> ¿Son las de 8 gramos de plata por 20 $?
> Tampoco me parecen tan bonitas, y si ya estamos hasta las pelotas de Juanca no te digo ya de la queen inglesa. Ahora encima pone "deo gratias regina".
> ...


----------



## Aferro (28 Feb 2011)

Podra un hombre erigirse un colchon de monedas varias pero no podrá dormir sobre el.

Salut


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Feb 2011)

Señores:

hoy pasa de los 25€ la onza ¿qué se apuestan?

Espero poder darme un viajecito mañana al bde...


----------



## mc_toni (28 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Espero poder darme un viajecito mañana al bde...



y yo :Baile:


----------



## RNSX (28 Feb 2011)

Alguno sabe si siguen quedando en el de valencia?
Estoy por hacer algun viaje mas


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Feb 2011)

En las fábricas de alfombras, las clases más bastas se imprimen a máquina, las de calidad más fina a mano (block printing). Los meses en que hay más demanda, y por tanto más trabajo, caen entre comienzos de octubre y fines de abril. Durante estos meses, suele trabajarse casi sin interrupci6n desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 10 de la noche, y aun muy avanzada ésta.
J. Leach declara: "El invierno pasado (1862), de las 19 muchachas empleadas en el taller, tuvieron que abandonar el trabajo 6, a consecuencia de enfermedades adquiridas por exceso de trabajo. Para que no decaigan en sus tareas, no tengo más remedio que gritarles." W. Duffy: "Muchas veces, los niños no podían abrir los ojos, de cansados que estaban; a nosotros mismos nos ocurría no pocas veces lo mismo." J. Lightbourne: "Tengo 13 años...El invierno pasado trabajábamos hasta las 9 de la noche, y el invierno anterior hasta las 10. El invierno pasado, llegaba a casa casi todas las noches llorando de lo que me dolían los pies." G. Apsden: "Cuando ese chico tenía 7 años, solía llevarle a hombros sobre la nieve y trabajaba casi siempre ¡16 horas diarias!.... No pocas veces, tenía que arrodillarme para darle de comer junto a la máquina, pues no podía abandonarla ni pararla." Smith, socio y gerente de una fábrica de Manchester: "Nosotros [se refiere a "sus" obreros, los que trabajan para "nos"] trabajamos sin interrumpir las faenas para comer, de modo que la jornada de 10 ½ horas termina a las 4 y media, y lo demás es trabajo extraordinalio.40 (Dudamos mucho que el señor Smith no pruebe bocado durante las 10 horas y media.) Nosotros (continúa el mismo señor Smith) rara vez acabamos antes de las 6 de la tarde (se refiere al funcionamiento de "sus" máquinas de fuerza de trabajo), de modo que en realidad casi todo el año rendimos (ídem de ídem) trabajo extraordinario... Los niños y los adultos (152 niños y jóvenes menores de 18 años y 140 adultos) han venido a trabajar unos con otros, durante los últimos 18 meses, por término medio, cuando menos, 7 días a la semana, o sean 78 horas y media semanales. En 6 semanas, hasta el 2 de mayo de este año (1863), el promedio de trabajo fue más alto: ¡8 días, o sean 84 horas semanales!" Pero, este mismo señor Smith, tan aficionado al pluralis malestatis,(52) añade: "El trabajo a la máquina es fácil." Los que emplean el block prínfig dicen lo mismo: "el trabajo manual es más sano que el trabajo a la máquina". Y los señores fabricantes, en bloque, se declaran indignados contra la proposición de "parar las máquinas, por lo menos, durante las comidas". "Una ley –dice Mr. Otley, director de una fábrica de alfombras en Borough (Londres)– que permitiese trabajar desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 6 de la tarde, nos (!) parecería muy bien, pero las horas del Factory Act desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 6 de la tarde no sirven para nosotros(!)... Nuestra máquina se para durante la comida (¡qué magnanimidad!). Esta parada no origina ninguna pérdida considerable de papel ni de color." "Pero –añade, con un gesto de simpatía el informante– comprendo que se rehuya la pérdida que esto lleva aparejada." El informe del comisario opina candorosamente que el temor de algunas "empresas destacadas" a perder tiempo, es decir, tiempo de apropiación de trabajo ajeno, y por tanto, a "perder ganancia" no es "razón suficiente" para "hacer perder" la comida de mediodía durante 12 a 16 horas a niños de menos de 13 años y a jóvenes menores de 18, o para hacérsela ingerir como se hace ingerir a la máquina de vapor carbón y agua, a la lana jabón, a los engranajes aceite, etc., durante el mismo proceso de producción, como si se tratase de una simple materia auxiliar del instrumento de trabajo.41


----------



## bubbler (28 Feb 2011)

2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, 97


----------



## Platón (28 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, 97



¿primos?

No hombre, siempre que no paguen más que el facial...son patriotas.

Además, ya sabemos donde descargar a buen precio monsterbox de karlillos; la cuestión es si a medida que se alejen valor plata y seguro facial (como en el bullion internacional) seguirán tan cotizadas nuestras medias onzas. 

Esa es la cuestión. Será interesante verlo.


----------



## Argentum emere (28 Feb 2011)

yo también me acercaré mañana a la sucursal del bde.

Hoy otro tironcete de la plata. Cuando Bill Gates se metió en ésto, ya sabía lo que hacía.

Compren plata todo lo que puedan, ahora que está barata.


----------



## electric0 (28 Feb 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, 97





Platón dijo:


> ¿primos?
> 
> No hombre, siempre que no paguen más que el facial...son patriotas.
> 
> ...



Viven uds. en el mundo del bullion internacional, lo que no me parece ni mal ni bien, no es mi problema en todo caso seria el de ustedes..... (personalmente pienso que es bueno el coleccionismo, y mas de todo tipo de metales)

Pero, por favor, si puede ser dejenlo ya....

Casi nadie de los que compran Karlillos, sabe, ni quiere aprender, de otro tipo de monedas, ya que no van a invertir en algo que desconocen, y no entienden, la mayoria de ellos se limitan a comprar algunas, imitando en cierta manera aquel comportamiento de sus abuelos y bisabuelos que comieron meses, durante y despues de la guerra, gracias a las monedas de plata.

Asi que por favor les pido que dejen de llenar el hilo de todo tipo de alusiones, veladas o no, al coleccionismo y compra/venta/cambio de otras cosas que no sean las monedas de 12€, ya que como uds. comprenderan, las posibilidades de que alguien les compre monedas, o de que entre en su "aficion" al bullion internacional son escasas, ya que por mucho que desprestigien nuestra moneda de 12€, la mayor parte del personal no tiene tiempo ni ganas de aprender sobre otras monedas, y ven en las monedas de 12€ una posibilidad real de conservar valor, independientemente de revalorizaciones, que pueden llegar a ser inciertas.

En tiempos de crisis pocos tenemos tiempo de investigar/preguntar/realizar inversiones, mas bien el personal quiere salvaguardar lo poco que pueda, de una situacion (quiebra del pais) que cada dia se maneja con mas posibilidades, las monedas de 12€ constituyen una de las mejores opciones, mientras que otro tipo de inversiones generan mucha mas desconfianza, las monedas de 12€ son ditribuidas por el Bde, y todas (o casi) las sucursales de bancos/cajas, mientras que el resto son distribuidas/vendidas por "independientes" que por desgracia en este pais tienen fama de trileros.

Reitero entonces mi peticion, pero ya no solo a uds, si no a todos aquellos (sean multinicks o no) que pretenden aficionar al personal a unas monedas, y piezas internacionales, que tienen su publico, (no lo dudo) pero que poco o ninguno van a encontrar aqui, por lo anteriormente expuesto.

Basicamente se trata de mantener algo limpio el hilo, gracias
Reciban mi mas cordial saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Feb 2011)

Estoy con electric0, un poco de cordura en los comentarios señores, todo lo que sea argumentar bienvenido sea tanto en contra como a favor, pero eso de poner unos numeritos para insultar veladamente pues como que queda un poco infantil y chusco.

Si quieren hablar de las águilas pues perfecto pero que al menos sea para aportar algo de valor al hilo que recuerdo que va sobre karlillos. Al fin y al cabo si se quiere abrir un hilo sobre bullion internacional pues se abre, por cierto creo que ya hay uno medio abandonado.

aprovecho para ver cómo va la cosa:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## bubbler (28 Feb 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Viven uds. en el mundo del bullion internacional, lo que no me parece ni mal ni bien, no es mi problema en todo caso seria el de ustedes..... (personalmente pienso que es bueno el coleccionismo, y mas de todo tipo de metales)
> 
> Pero, por favor, si puede ser dejenlo ya....
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, yo no vendo nada, así que te aguantas, porque yo no he dicho nada en contra de las monedas de 12€, ni tampoco he dicho nada de otras monedas extranjeras.

Te has equivocado metiendo la pata con los "primos", tú y tu pandi lo habéis "aceptado", el que pagar más de 12€ por una moneda de facial de 12€ como tú mismo has indicado es de primos; y eso no quiere decir que haya que ver "otras monedas" como estas intentando hacer... HA ESO SE LE LLAMA DECEPCION.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

¿A cuánto se pagaban los pakillos en el 80? ¿A veinte duros? Puede ser una referencia interesante.

Edito: ladran, luego cabalgamos


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿A cuánto se pagaban los pakillos en el 80? ¿A veinte duros? Puede ser una referencia interesante.
> 
> Edito: ladran, luego cabalgamos



Exacto, ese es el tema, pasara lo mismo que con los pakillos y saldran rentables incluso con la inflacion.

Por cierto, tras varias subastas en ebay seguidas por mi, la de 10 € de alemania han acabado entre los 12 y 14 € + ENVIO en ebay españa.

Me juego el cuello a que pongo varios karlillos en ebay alemania y acaban sobre los 14-16 + envio...


----------



## Overlord (28 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Exacto, ese es el tema, pasara lo mismo que con los pakillos y saldran rentables incluso con la inflacion.
> 
> Por cierto, tras varias subastas en ebay seguidas por mi, la de 10 € de alemania han acabado entre los 12 y 14 € + ENVIO en ebay españa.
> 
> Me juego el cuello a que pongo varios karlillos en ebay alemania y acaban sobre los 14-16 + envio...



Ya se han visto varias pujas en ebay de nuestros karlillos en 14 -15€ + envío de 3 - 5€. 

Hace días que gente paga entre 17€ a 18€ ( envío incluido ) por alguna moneda suelta, el problema es poder vender una cantidad grande creo yo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Ya se han visto varias pujas en ebay de nuestros karlillos en 14 -15€ + envío de 3 - 5€.
> 
> Hace días que gente paga entre 17€ a 18€ ( envío incluido ) por alguna moneda suelta, el problema es poder vender una cantidad grande creo yo.



Cierto, acabo de mirar los seguimiento de los karlillos y aqui en españa tb se venden sobre los 14-16 + envio, que ademas en ebay en el envio la peña mete 1 o 2 € mas porke de ahi ebay no se lleva comision, con lo que la ganancia por karlillos rondara los 3-4€, lo cual por moneda es UN PASTON, pero claro, venderlas de una en una es un coñazo, y hay que tener paciencia y correos al lao de casa.


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Mar 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Te equivocas, yo no vendo nada, así que te aguantas, porque yo no he dicho nada en contra de las monedas de 12€, ni tampoco he dicho nada de otras monedas extranjeras.
> 
> Te has equivocado metiendo la pata con los "primos", tú y tu pandi lo habéis "aceptado", el que pagar más de 12€ por una moneda de facial de 12€ como tú mismo has indicado es de primos; y eso no quiere decir que haya que ver "otras monedas" como estas intentando hacer... HA ESO SE LE LLAMA DECEPCION.



Ya vemos por dónde vas Bubbler, a ver si puedes joder el hilo como de costumbre. 

Si alguien ha conseguido sacarse un 7% de beneficio vendiendo monedas de 12€ cuando todavía las hay en el BDE deberías de felicitarle en vez de estar echando pestes.

Otra cosa que deberías hacer es pensar en cómo se puede vender por encima de su valor cuando hay todas las que quieras en el BDE pero primero deberás poner a funcionar tu cerebro y no esperar a que te lo den todo hecho.

Lo único que percibo es pura y absurda envidia porque alguien ha hecho un buen negocio.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya vemos por dónde vas Bubbler, a ver si puedes joder el hilo como de costumbre.
> 
> Si alguien ha conseguido sacarse un 7% de beneficio vendiendo monedas de 12€ cuando todavía las hay en el BDE deberías de felicitarle en vez de estar echando pestes.
> 
> ...



Pues no! a mí me da igual, sin embargo os ha jorobado el Electr0 con ese post, y ha menos que lo edite (con todo lo que conlleva), se os ve el plumero.

Vais a captar "primos", pero admítelo hombre que no pasa nada, como si no pagas a hacienda, que me da igual, pero no que queráis captar primos en un foro de burbuja, ¿pero tú que te crees que la gente es idiota o qué?


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya vemos por dónde vas Bubbler, a ver si puedes joder el hilo como de costumbre.
> 
> Si alguien ha conseguido sacarse un 7% de beneficio vendiendo monedas de 12€ cuando todavía las hay en el BDE deberías de felicitarle en vez de estar echando pestes.
> 
> ...



Venga hombre que te vuelvo a contestar:

¿No dijiste que pasabas de actualizar la disponibilidad del BdE?¿Entonces que hace abierto el hilo?

Pero si es que sois unos granujas y unos sinvergüenzas, mira como vas a acabar, anda disfrútalo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMns4c-0sq0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Que no es por la envidia, sino por vuestro comportamiento de desprecio hacia los demás con vuestras insinuaciones.

ERES UN FALSO


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Mar 2011)

Vaya pedazo de trollaco que estás hecho.

Veo que no sólo destilas envidia, lo tuyo es insultar y provocar pero no te voy a responder a las provocaciones que ya sabemos que es a lo que te gustaría.

Sólo te diré que estás muy equivocado si piensas que detrás de este hilo, página o foro hay un colectivo organizado para hacer negocio con los karlillos, hay que ser muy corto de miras o andar muy fumado para tener esa visión.

Eres un cegato si no ves que aquí lo que hay son cientos de personas, gente normal y corriente que busca diversificar sus ahorros con metal plata y da la casualidad de que por fin en España después de mucho tiempo hay una manera muy ventajosa para hacerlo mediante el karlillo de 12 euros.

Lo siento tío si te jode que la gente se mueva y haga negocio con los karlillone pero es lo que hay, nadie se escandaliza porque otros foreros hagan negocio con los eagles o kokkaburras en este mismo foro, están en su derecho y me alegro por ellos, ojalá vendan todo lo que puedan.

Así que tómalo con calma que la envidia es muy mala para la tensión.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Mar 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, 97





bubbler dijo:


> Te equivocas, yo no vendo nada, así que te aguantas, porque yo no he dicho nada en contra de las monedas de 12€, ni tampoco he dicho nada de otras monedas extranjeras.
> 
> Te has equivocado metiendo la pata con los "primos", tú y tu pandi lo habéis "aceptado", el que pagar más de 12€ por una moneda de facial de 12€ como tú mismo has indicado es de primos; y eso no quiere decir que haya que ver "otras monedas" como estas intentando hacer... HA ESO SE LE LLAMA DECEPCION.





bubbler dijo:


> Pues no! a mí me da igual, sin embargo os ha jorobado el Electr0 con ese post, y ha menos que lo edite (con todo lo que conlleva), se os ve el plumero.
> 
> Vais a captar "primos", pero admítelo hombre que no pasa nada, como si no pagas a hacienda, que me da igual, pero no que queráis captar primos en un foro de burbuja, ¿pero tú que te crees que la gente es idiota o qué?





bubbler dijo:


> Venga hombre que te vuelvo a contestar:
> 
> ¿No dijiste que pasabas de actualizar la disponibilidad del BdE?¿Entonces que hace abierto el hilo?
> 
> ...




Anda, majete, tómate una tila que no es culpa nuestra que seas tan corto de miras y hayas perdido el tren delante de tus narices. 

Dame pan y llámame tonto :XX:


----------



## electric0 (1 Mar 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues no! a mí me da igual, sin embargo os ha jorobado el Electr0 con ese post, y ha menos que lo edite (con todo lo que conlleva), se os ve el plumero.
> 
> Vais a captar "primos", pero admítelo hombre que no pasa nada, como si no pagas a hacienda, que me da igual, pero no que queráis captar primos en un foro de burbuja, ¿pero tú que te crees que la gente es idiota o qué?



Basicamente no queria, pero hasta aqui hemos llegado, acaba de perder un lector.

Suerte


----------



## Yosako_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Esto de la plata va en serio, $24.65 y sigue subiendo.

Hay otro factor que también debe tenerse en cuenta y es que si los chinos y demás están almacenando reservas de plata eso supone retirarlas del mercado, dando a lugar a una menor cantidad de contratos de futuros en circulación (menos competencia) así que la volatilidad de los precios puede aumentar aún más de lo que ya es. 
Para los traders operar plata va a ser algo similar a subirse a un toro de rodeo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Mar 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Esto de la plata va en serio, $24.65 y sigue subiendo.
> 
> Hay otro factor que también debe tenerse en cuenta y es que si los chinos y demás están almacenando reservas de plata eso supone retirarlas del mercado, dando a lugar a una menor cantidad de contratos de futuros en circulación (menos competencia) así que la volatilidad de los precios puede aumentar aún más de lo que ya es.
> Para los traders operar plata va a ser algo similar a subirse a un toro de rodeo.



Ha llegado 24,72 € la onza ::


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Anda, majete, tómate una tila que no es culpa nuestra que seas tan corto de miras y hayas perdido el tren delante de tus narices.
> 
> Dame pan y llámame tonto :XX:


----------



## MuchoMorro (1 Mar 2011)

Dejad al mequetrefe que se explaye, por cada cagarruta envidiosa que deja en el foro la plata sube un tick.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Mar 2011)

Dije que ayer llegaría a 25 €, pero veo que me he equivocado en 24 horas ::


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Mar 2011)

tick tack

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Overlord (1 Mar 2011)

Al hilo de lo que comentábamos ayer de las pujas karlilleras en ebay os traigo esto:

http://***.ebay.es/PRECIOSA-MONEDA-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4156ffac92

todavía faltan 6horas para finalizar la puja y el precio esta en 15,40€ + 5,10€ de gastos de envío. Total 20,50€

Estando disponibles los karlillos de 20€ en todos los BdE, bancos y cajas...


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Mar 2011)

No hay en Inglaterra ninguna industria (prescindiendo del pan elaborado mecánicamente, que comienza a abrirse paso), en que impere un régimen de producción tan arcaico y tan precristiano (el que quiera verlo, no tiene más que consultar los poetas del imperio romano) como la de panadería. Ya hemos dicho que al capital le es indiferente, por el momento, el carácter técnico del proceso de trabajo de que se adueña. Por el momento, lo toma como lo encuentra.
Las inverosímiles adulteraciones del pan, extendidas sobre todo en Londres, fueron descubiertas y proclamadas por primera vez por el Comité "sobre adulteración de alimentos" nombrado por la Cámara de los Comunes (1850–1856) y por la obra del Dr. Hassal "Adulterations detected".42 Fruto de estas revelaciones fue la ley dictada el 6 de agosto de 1860 "for preventing the adulteration of articles of food and drink" (53) ley perfectamente infructuosa, ya que en ella, como es lógico, se adopta la más delicada actitud para con todo aquel industrial que se propone "to turri an honest periny"(54) por medio de la compra y venta de artículos adulterados.43 Por su parte, el Comité formuló, más o menos candorosamente, su persuasión de que el comercio libre versaba sustancialmente sobre materias adulteradas o "sofisticadas", como dicen los ingleses, con ingeniosa frase. Es cierto; estos "sofistas" saben más que Protágoras en eso de convertir lo negro en blanco o viceversa y aventajan a los eléatas en el arte de demostrar ad oculos(55) la mera apariencia de todo lo real .44


----------



## Overlord (1 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ya, pero ese pajaro le va a pagar con Paypal. Con eso te digo todo. Yo no correria ese riesgo por ganar 5 euros.



Independientemente de si tu lo harías o no ( yo si), el caso es que hay gente que esta dispuesta a pagar 20,50€ ( de momento ) por un karlillo de 12€, habiendo disponibilidad absoluta de los de 20€ y todavia en muchas ciudades de 12€.


----------



## electric0 (1 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que comentábamos ayer de las pujas karlilleras en ebay os traigo esto:
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/PRECIOSA-MONEDA-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4156ffac92
> 
> ...





gamusino30 dijo:


> Ya, pero ese pajaro le va a pagar con Paypal. Con eso te digo todo. Yo no correria ese riesgo por ganar 5 euros.



Es terrible.... 20.50€ por una cantidad de plata que puede conseguir en el banco por solo 20€............. algo no esta funcionando como es debido, y esperemos que solo sea la mente del comprador, por el bien de todos, porque si no esto amenaza ruina.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/gold_silver_prices_charts.aspx?money=Euro

marcando ya los 800€/k al momento de empezar a escribir este post, sin olvidarnos de los 1070€ que pide sempsa por alingotar un kilo....

¿Terminara siendo cierto aquello de que una casa debe costar no mas de 1000 monedas de plata?

Interesantes tiempos vivimos, dignos del recuerdo, las crisis sistemicas no se vivien todos los dias.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Mar 2011)

¡24.91€ la onza! ::


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Es terrible.... 20.50€ por una cantidad de plata que puede conseguir en el banco por solo 20€............. algo no esta funcionando como es debido, y esperemos que solo sea la mente del comprador, por el bien de todos, porque si no esto amenaza ruina.



Supongo que lo dice de manera irónica... yo pienso que es un coleccionista y le falta concretamente una moneda de ese año, tampoco me parece una locura pagar 8,50 euros "de más" por una moneda, hay gente que se lo deja en una cerveza en un local de moda.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Mar 2011)

Al comprar carlillos en el BdE, ¿Es normal que pidan el teléfono y que del dni te tomen nota de todos tus datos personales?

Este finde he sacado el tema de los karlillos con unos amigos y parece que a uno le he convencido un poco. Lo que pasa es que le dije que sólo había que enseñar el dni y me acaba de llamar y me ha comentado que le han pedido todos esos datos. Me ha preguntado que si el gobierno no nos obligará a devolverlos en un futuro si las cosas se ponen feas y no he sabido qué decirle, pero me he acojonado un poco. 

¿es normal que pidan todos esos datos?


----------



## RANGER (1 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ya, pero *ese pajaro* le va a pagar con Paypal. Con eso te digo todo. Yo no correria ese riesgo por ganar 5 euros.





esepajaro dijo:


> *****NO SE ACEPTA PAGO CON PAYPAL PARA ENVIOS A ESPAÑA*****



Y lo tiene bien puesto en letras rojas y bien grandes.


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Mar 2011)

La mayoría de los que compran karlillos no son para especular con ellos. Eso os lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Mar 2011)

25€ la onza. :cook:


----------



## Overlord (1 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> La mayoría de los que compran karlillos no son para especular con ellos. Eso os lo puedo asegurar.



La mayoria de karlillos en circulación no están en manos de "coleccionistas" eso también se puede asegurar


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Mar 2011)

Como toda burbuja, los precios actuales de la plata serán un chollo cuando se alcance la cúspide de la pirámide.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Como toda burbuja, los precios actuales de la plata serán un chollo cuando se alcance la cúspide de la pirámide.



Suponiendo que haya una burbuja. Pero está claro que los precios no van a subir indefinidamente, algo que los metaleros sabemos y millones de españoles obviaron durante años.

Por cierto, en el BdE de Sevilla tienen de casi todos los años, estuve a punto de pedir de 2002 por el tema del poder liberatorio ::, pero me dije:"no seas friki y pillalas más nuevas que luego están amarillentas" ienso:


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Mar 2011)

yo tengo oído a mi familia que en tiempos antiguos, se obligó metiendo miedo a devolver todos los duros de plata que había en las casas.

Lo mismo podría suceder un día con los karlillos.


----------



## Platón (1 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Viven uds. en el mundo del bullion internacional,
> 
> Reitero entonces mi peticion, pero ya no solo a uds, si no a todos aquellos (sean multinicks o no) que pretenden aficionar al personal a unas monedas, y piezas internacionales, que tienen su publico, (no lo dudo) pero que poco o ninguno van a encontrar aqui, por lo anteriormente expuesto.
> 
> ...



A ver, por partes,

Sr. Electrik0, creo que se equivoca por completo conmigo, y me da lástima que alguien como usted se quede en lo superficial de mi discurso y diga que me dedico al bullion y a desprestigiar al karlillo. Supongo que la educación que usted recibió tiene mucho que ver con esto, por lo que no lo culpo, ni tampoco que no quiera aprender y profundizar un poco en la preservación de valor, pero SI LE HE PODIDO MOLESTAR POR APORTAR MI PUNTO DE VISTA, *LE PIDO DISCULPAS*, quizás he sido demasiado reiterativo. Descuide, no los volveré a molestar más, dejaré tranquilo este hilo, para que puedan ver como va subiendo la plata y el punto de equilibrio, y posteando donde se puede vender a buen precio y demás.

El karlillo es la *PERA*, y una *SUERTE *tenerlo antes y después de que la plata haya superado al facial. Lo he dicho y repetido mil veces, no como ustedes, los antibullion. No estoy en contra de nada, plata es plata, ahora, pense que este hilo, situado en *bolsa e inversiones*, tenía el objetivo de buscar la máxima rentabilidad a la plata, sea del tesorio español o del chino. Les recomendaría que lo moviesen a un subforo llamado "Monedas y otros víveres para sobrevivir a una guerra o corralito financiero". Yo tampoco tengo especial interés en saber lo que usted vio en la guerra, pero le agradezco su lección, porque el punto de vista de cada uno es siempre interesante.

Bullion y karlillos son cosas diferentes y no son comparables, y si en mi último post lo he comparado es a colación de un comentario del sr. Garrapatez, que indicaba que pasaría si la US Mint vendiese eagles a $20 alguién los compraría a $27. No es comparable, imaginense que el BDE vendiera karlillos a 12 euros con facial de 1€. ¿Alguien los compraría? Lo dudo.

Pues comparemos cada cosa en su contexto, y para mí y para muchos otros el contexto será así, en unos años el facial (sea 12 o 20, dudo que lo sigan subiendo, antes dejarán de acuñar) será algo MISERABLE comparado con el valor plata. Con una plata a $200 onza, cuando el facial no tenga valor alguno como seguro, ¿qué futuro le espera al karlillo más que la fundición? Y todos aquí atesoran cantidad y conocimientos del mercado metalero necesarios para sacarle partido? ¿Pagarán antes ustedes 120 euros por dos karlillos que por una onza reconocida internacionalmente?

Ahora bien, *comprar eagles a estos precios es una SOBERANA TONTERÍA* que no deja de entrañar cierto RIESGO, mientras haya karlillos (de 12 y comprados a 12, quizás por poco más). Así que ya se pueden imaginar el bullion que pretendo vender yo. *El karlillo es la plata más barata y líquida del mercado actual*. Quien quiera eagles, tenía que haberlo visto antes y comprarlos a 12€ o a 15€, y ya se habría sacado plusvalías, y si los quiere ahora tienen que pasar por caja. A toro pasado es muy fácil decirlo.

Yo no vendo, yo compro, ya llegará el momento de vender porque aún falta mucho, mucho. Otra cosa es que te conformes con sacar 80 céntimos por moneda, pero debes saber que estás tirando a la basura una oportunidad que a lo mejor solo se presenta una vez en la vida. *Si quereis llamarlo burbuja llamarlo, para mí no es más que un ciclo.*

Sr. Puntodecontrol, solo decirle que tampoco se engañe; con veinte duritos en los años sesenta hacía usted bastante más que con doce euros hoy. ¿Qué significa esto bajo mi punto de vista?, que a los metales le queda mucho recorrido al alza de aquí a unos años.

Nada más, solo es eso, ahora *cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero*. Si al señor electrik0, al monster-dx3-speculator, o a cualquiera de los que por aquí pululan, no les gusta leer voces discrepantes que plantean otros contextos y cuál puede ser el mejor vehículo para aprovecharse del ciclo alcista de los metales, me parece muy bien, flaco favor le hacen al resto de foreros. Con esa actitud únicamente han conseguido que grandes foreros como tiogilitto888, la persona que sin duda más a aportado en este tipo de hilos, deje de participar para no discutir con gente que dice que pone en tu boca cosas que nunca has dicho: *el karlillo mola*. Las eagles también y quizás tengan mejor futuro, pero salen más caras. Cada uno debe decidir, pero *la información solo molesta a los que quieren manipular*. Si yo no tengo nada que esconder no le tapo la boca a nadie.

Salud. Nos volveremos a leer con la plata a $50, no antes.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> yo tengo oído a mi familia que en tiempos antiguos, se obligó metiendo miedo a devolver todos los duros de plata que había en las casas.
> 
> Lo mismo podría suceder un día con los karlillos.



Tranquilo, dámelos y te ahorrarás los problemas.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¡24.91€ la onza! ::



Esto tiene toda la pinta de prepararse para un BREAKOUT. 
Aunque sería psicológico, porque la plata se compra o vende en referencia al dólar.


----------



## Aferro (1 Mar 2011)

Platon, me gusta leerle. No deje de escribir. Con respeto todo el mundo puede y debe expresar su opinion.
Espero que la plata llegue a esos 50$.

Salut


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Platón dijo:


> A ver, por partes,
> 
> Sr. Electrik0, creo que se equivoca por completo conmigo, y me da lástima que alguien como usted se quede en lo superficial de mi discurso y diga que me dedico al bullion y a desprestigiar al karlillo. Supongo que la educación que usted recibió tiene mucho que ver con esto, por lo que no lo culpo, ni tampoco que no quiera aprender y profundizar un poco en la preservación de valor, pero SI LE HE PODIDO MOLESTAR POR APORTAR MI PUNTO DE VISTA, *LE PIDO DISCULPAS*, quizás he sido demasiado reiterativo. Descuide, no los volveré a molestar más, dejaré tranquilo este hilo, para que puedan ver como va subiendo la plata y el punto de equilibrio, y posteando donde se puede vender a buen precio y demás.
> 
> ...



Estoy deseando que vuelva a 50 $, y a ser posible a 60, a 70, a 80...

OK, casi seguro que el karlillo nunca se pagará igual que el bullion internacional, simplemente hay que tener en cuenta el hecho de que es plata de ley, pero a esos precios poco importará venderlos un 10 % por debajo de spot. Y en ese momento, siendo la plata tan valiosa, dudo mucho que sean exclusivamente carne de fundición, serán la alternativa "barata" al bullion. Ganaremos menos que si hubieramos comprado bullion, pero es el peaje por el seguro del facial, y, lo más importante de todo, tenemos plata tangible en lugar de números en el banco.


----------



## electric0 (1 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Supongo que lo dice de manera irónica... yo pienso que es un coleccionista y le falta concretamente una moneda de ese año, tampoco me parece una locura pagar 8,50 euros "de más" por una moneda, hay gente que se lo deja en una cerveza en un local de moda.



BUeno, dado que la moneda tiene 3 valores,........ si numismaticamente le interesa por completar la coleccion, la ha comprado barata,......... si ha comprado plata la ha comprado carisima, ............ y si ha comprado una moneda de 12 euros (entiendase valor facial) por 20.50 es tonto de remate

Yo solo tomo una vez una cerveza por 8.50 en un local, porque es evidente que ya no vuelvo mas a ese sitio.



FoSz2 dijo:


> Al comprar carlillos en el BdE, ¿Es normal que pidan el teléfono y que del dni te tomen nota de todos tus datos personales?
> 
> Este finde he sacado el tema de los karlillos con unos amigos y parece que a uno le he convencido un poco. Lo que pasa es que le dije que sólo había que enseñar el dni y me acaba de llamar y me ha comentado que le han pedido todos esos datos. Me ha preguntado que si el gobierno no nos obligará a devolverlos en un futuro si las cosas se ponen feas y no he sabido qué decirle, pero me he acojonado un poco.
> 
> ¿es normal que pidan todos esos datos?



Es totalmente normal pero si vas a cambiar chatarra de pesetas tambien lo haran...... son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Argentum emere dijo:


> yo tengo oído a mi familia que en tiempos antiguos, se obligó metiendo miedo a devolver todos los duros de plata que había en las casas.
> 
> Lo mismo podría suceder un día con los karlillos.



Si, pero entonces es el momento de decir.... """si señoria, yo cambie esas monedas, pero sin gustarme ni las drogas ni la prostitucion, esas monedas me las gaste en meretrices y caballo""" y ahora que busquen......

--------------------------------

Los karlillos terminaran en su mayor parte en las fundiciones, al igual que sus predecesores, los pakillos, y sus anteriores duros de plata de Alfonso XIII .... etc.... es el destino de el 99% de ellos ¿que esta feo? quizas, pero no negemos las evidencias, .... conforme apriete el hambre desapareceran las monedas bajo el fuego del crisol...

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Mar 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Nada más, solo es eso, ahora *cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su dinero*. Si al señor electrik0, al monster-dx3-speculator, o a cualquiera de los que por aquí pululan, no les gusta leer voces discrepantes que plantean otros contextos y cuál puede ser el mejor vehículo para aprovecharse del ciclo alcista de los metales, me parece muy bien, flaco favor le hacen al resto de foreros. Con esa actitud únicamente han conseguido que grandes foreros como tiogilitto888, la persona que sin duda más a aportado en este tipo de hilos, deje de participar para no discutir con gente que dice que pone en tu boca cosas que nunca has dicho: *el karlillo mola*. Las eagles también y quizás tengan mejor futuro, pero salen más caras. Cada uno debe decidir, pero *la información solo molesta a los que quieren manipular*. Si yo no tengo nada que esconder no le tapo la boca a nadie.
> 
> Salud. Nos volveremos a leer con la plata a $50, no antes.




Interesante. Gracias por desvelar que dx3 es multi tuyo, TioGilito. 

Queda un tanto patético que que te des jabón a ti mismo. El tontopollas de TIoGilito888 recomendaba comprar pakillos en vez de bullion internacional y la gente que le hizo caso no ha ganado ni la mitad. De vez en cuando veo a algún forero que se acuerda de los muertos de TioGilipeto.


----------



## C.J. (2 Mar 2011)

Buenas noches amigos, vaya tironcito ha metido hoy la plata ¿eh?.


Un saludo a los karlistas.


----------



## uros (2 Mar 2011)

Ayer estuve en la sucursal del Bde de Oviedo y me confirmaron que tenían miles de monedas de 12€, especialmente de las últimas emisiones.

Seguro que a alguno le pueda interesar el dato.

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (2 Mar 2011)

Hola. Vengo del BdE de Valencia. He copmprado 25 moneas (300 euros , el maximo para que no pidan DNI).
10 Letizias
4 Isabel I
4 Quijotes
7 XXV A. Constitucion.

Un poco manoseadas pero todas en su funda original.

Salut.


----------



## Dr. Rumack (2 Mar 2011)

Buenas,

confirmo que en el BDE de Barcelona quedan monedas, pero como hecho a destacar, algun dia dan monedas del 2009. Segun la cajera, a los señores del sotano les gusta ir variando y si tienes "suerte" te las llevas de otro año. 

Por cierto, cuando les dan las vacaciones a los cajeros? Ultimamente veo muchas caras nuevas y a otros tantos que ya no estan.


----------



## Aferro (2 Mar 2011)

La cajera de hoy para mi es nueva. No esta mal la chica. ¿Entran por enchufe también o se la tienen que chupar a MAFO?

Salut


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Mar 2011)

El resultado más inmediato de la maquinaria es el aumento de la plusvalía y, con ella, de la masa de producción en que toma cuerpo; por tanto, al mismo tiempo que incrementa la sustancia de que vive la clase capitalista, con todo su cortejo, hace aumentar el contingente de estas capas sociales. Su creciente riqueza y el descenso constante relativo del número de obreros necesario para la producción de artículos de primera necesidad, crean, a la par que nuevas necesidades de lujo, nuevos medios para su satisfacción. Una parte mayor del producto social se convierte en plusproducto, un volumen más considerable de éste se produce y consume, a su vez, en formas más refinadas y variadas. Dicho en otros términos: crece la producción de lujo137 La tendencia hacia el refinamiento y la variedad de los productos brota también de las nuevas relaciones internacionales creadas por la gran industria. No sólo se desarrolla el intercambio de artículos extranjeros de consumo por productos indígenas, sino que la industria nacional va utilizando, como medios de producción, una cantidad cada vez mayor de materias primas, ingredientes, artículos a medio fabricar, etc., importados del extranjero. Estas relaciones internacionales provocan un alza de la demanda de trabajo en la industria del transporte, haciendo que ésta se desdoble en numerosas variedades nuevas.138


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Interesante. Gracias por desvelar que dx3 es multi tuyo, TioGilito.
> 
> Queda un tanto patético que que te des jabón a ti mismo. El tontopollas de TIoGilito888 recomendaba comprar pakillos en vez de bullion internacional y la gente que le hizo caso no ha ganado ni la mitad. De vez en cuando veo a algún forero que se acuerda de los muertos de TioGilipeto.



Pssst
Pssst
Pollo,deme usted 5 numeros del uno al 50 

Graciahhh


----------



## Argentum emere (2 Mar 2011)

...y la onza a 24.73€ y nuestro karlillo a 13.26€.

Aquel que tenga 1000 de ellos, el bde le ha regalado 1260€. jejeje


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ...y la onza a 24.73€ y nuestro karlillo a 13.26€.
> 
> Aquel que tenga 1000 de ellos, el bde le ha regalado 1260€. jejeje



No sé dónde lo miras pero la onza está ahora mismo a 25,18... ::


----------



## hinka (2 Mar 2011)

uros dijo:


> Ayer estuve en la sucursal del Bde de Oviedo y me confirmaron que tenían miles de monedas de 12€, especialmente de las últimas emisiones.
> 
> Seguro que a alguno le pueda interesar el dato.
> 
> Saludos.



Seguramente las sucursales del BdE tengan miles. Seguramente no daremos acabado con ellos, ojala si. El problema es que los retiren antes de que estemos servidos. Que no los van a dejar ahi por los siglos de los siglos!!!!!!
Nota: Un saludo para ustedes de las cajeras del BdE de Coruña. Que me han dicho que las visitan asiduamente )


----------



## merche400 (2 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> No sé dónde lo miras pero la onza está ahora mismo a 25,18... ::



he metido la plata bien metida. 

toi gafao :´( :´( :´(


----------



## Taxidermista (2 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Seguramente no daremos acabado con ellos



No sé puede negar que es usted da nosa terra. Siempre es agradable leer esa extraña expresión del verbo "dar" en lugar de "conseguir".


----------



## electric0 (2 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> No sé dónde lo miras pero la onza está ahora mismo a 25,18... ::



Si es que se mueve mas que las opiniones del gobierno, jajajajaja:XX::XX::XX:

Lo importante es que tenga pintas de no bajar de los 800€/k en el rpoximo ajuste, y se consoliden estos valores como suelo.




merche400 dijo:


> he metido la plata bien metida.
> 
> toi gafao :´( :´( :´(



Un poquito... pero le puede pasar a cualquiera, pienso que aun es momento de cargar y mas a 12€ en el Bde, eso si, cada uno con lo que pueda, no es necesario vender a la mujer y los niños para "cargar mas" :XX::XX::XX:

Un saludo


----------



## chak4l (2 Mar 2011)

Hola, he ido a la calle Alcala en Madrid y me han dicho que alli no tienen nada de nada, que de las de 20€ todas las que quieras, alguna recomendacion para los que vivamos en Madrid ? sabeis si en la sucursal de Toledo aun quedan ??

Salu2


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Mar 2011)

A ver cómo va la cosa,

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## C.J. (3 Mar 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Hola, he ido a la calle Alcala en Madrid y me han dicho que alli no tienen nada de nada, que de las de 20€ todas las que quieras, alguna recomendacion para los que vivamos en Madrid ? sabeis si en la sucursal de Toledo aun quedan ??
> 
> Salu2



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html


----------



## Mk3 (3 Mar 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Seguramente las sucursales del BdE tengan miles. Seguramente no daremos acabado con ellos, ojala si. El problema es que los retiren antes de que estemos servidos. Que no los van a dejar ahi por los siglos de los siglos!!!!!!
> Nota: Un saludo para ustedes de las cajeras del BdE de Coruña. Que me han dicho que las visitan asiduamente )



Jeje... pues devuélvale el saludo hombre. Sólo conozco de vista a dos, y la que está habitualmente, a parte de simpática y enrollada, pues .... usted ya me entiende hombre jeje


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Mar 2011)

La plata como esto siga así, además de desinfectante, conductora de electricidad y nosecuantas propiedades más, también va a ser afrodisíaca


----------



## chak4l (3 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html



A ver, logicamente prefiero darme el viaje hasta Toledo y pagarlas a 12€ que pagarselas a un forero a 13 , 14 o 17.
En Oviedo, Valencia, Barcelona, Sevilla se que aun quedan, lo que no se es en Toledo, voy a llamar a la sucursal y preguntarles.

Salu2


----------



## Taxidermista (3 Mar 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> A ver, logicamente prefiero darme el viaje hasta Toledo y pagarlas a 12€ que pagarselas a un forero a 13 , 14 o 17.
> En Oviedo, Valencia, Barcelona, Sevilla se que aun quedan, lo que no se es en Toledo, voy a llamar a la sucursal y preguntarles.
> 
> Salu2



Llama al 925 227 354 y que te pasen con caja, son muy serviciales.


----------



## uros (3 Mar 2011)

En alguna sucursal ya han detectado que la cliente falsea los datos.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Dr. Rumack (3 Mar 2011)

Buenas, tengo una duda sobre que monedas interesaria tener. 

Imaginemos que la mayoria de gente de este hilo compra monedas para el oscuro fin de guardarlas y venderlas a alguna fundicion/joyeria o que si no tiene los contactos adecuados, algun amigote se las comprara amablemente para venderselas, entonces si, a algun fundidor. Asi, la opcion más interesante seria tener monedas sin circular de la ultima remesa del BDE, y la menos interesante, comprar monedas del 2002, aunque esten sin circular, porque se conservarian peor.

Ahora bien, esas primeras monedas de 12, algunas amarillentas, se venderian más baratas por su mala conservacion, aun con el plastiquito del BDE, o a los fundidores les daria igual? Les veis otro futuro más prometedor?


----------



## Taxidermista (3 Mar 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Ahora bien, esas primeras monedas de 12, algunas amarillentas, se venderian más baratas por su mala conservacion, aun con el plastiquito del BDE, o a los fundidores les daria igual? Les veis otro futuro más prometedor?



Mis monedas amarillas dejan de estarlo en 10 segundos con el algodón mágico.


----------



## Argentum emere (3 Mar 2011)

¿cómo haces para quitarles el tono amarillento utilizando el algodón?


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Mar 2011)

"Un oficial panadero comienza generalmente a trabajar hacia las 11 de la noche. Lo primero que hace es preparar la masa, operación fatigosísima que dura media hora o tres cuartos de hora, según la cantidad de pan que haya de amasar y su finura. Luego, se tiende en la tabla de amasar, que sirve al mismo tiempo de tapadera de la artesa en que se prepara la masa, y duerme un par de horas con la cabeza apoyada en un saco de harina y tapándose con otro. Enseguida viene un trabajo veloz e ininterrumpido de 4 horas, consistente en trabajar, pesar, modelar la masa, meterla en el horno, sacarla del horno, etc. La temperatura de una panadería oscila entre 75 y 90 grados [24º y 32º C], y en las panaderías pequeñas más bien es mayor que menor. Cuando se ha terminado la faena de hacer panes, panecillos, bollos, etc., comienza la del reparto, y una buena parte de los jornaleros que se han pasado la noche dedicados al duro trabajo que acabamos de describir, se dedican durante el día a repartir el pan en canastos de casa en casa o a tirar del carrito por la calle, sin perjuicio de acudir a la panadería a trabajar en los ratos que esta ocupación les deja libres. La jornada termina entre 1 y 6 de la tarde, según la época y la cantidad de trabajo; otra parte de los oficiales trabaja en la panadería hasta más de medía noche."46 "Durante la temporada, los oficiales panaderos del Westend de Londres empleados en las panaderías de precio "completo" comienzan a trabajar, por regla general, hacía las 11 de la noche y trabajan en las faenas de panadería hasta las 8 de la mañana, sin más interrupción que una o dos pausas breves. Después, se les emplea hasta las 4, las 5, las 6 y hasta las 7 de la tarde en el reparto, y a veces en la propia panadería, para la elaboración del bizcocho. Acabadas estas faenas, disfrutan de un sueño de 6 horas, que muchas veces quedan reducidas a 5 y a 4. Los viernes, cl trabajo comienza siempre más temprano, hacia las 10 de la noche, y dura sin interrupción, bien en la elaboración o en el reparto del pan, hasta las 8 de la noche del sábado siguiente o hasta las 4 o las 5 de la mañana del domingo, como suele ocurrir. En las panaderías de lujo, que venden el pan a su "precio completo", suele trabajarse también los domingos durante 4 o 5 horas, preparando el trabajo para el día siguiente... Los oficiales panaderos que trabajan para "underselling masters" (aquellos que venden el pan por debajo de su precio completo) y que representan, como más arriba decíamos, más de la 3/4 de los panaderos londinenses, tienen una jornada de trabajo todavía más larga, pero su faena se circunscribe casi exclusivamente a la panadería, pues sus maestros, fuera del suministro a pequeñas tiendas, sólo venden en el despacho propio. Al final de la semana..., es decir, los jueves, el trabajo comienza aquí hacia las 10 de la noche y dura, con breves interrupciones, hasta bien entrada la noche del domíngo.47


----------



## Taxidermista (3 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿cómo haces para quitarles el tono amarillento utilizando el algodón?



Pues frotándolas un rato con el algodón mágico y luego abrillantándolas con un paño limpio.

El enlace de eBay de gamusino30 con el paño de pulir está censurado, a ver si éste funciona.


----------



## asqueado (3 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo uso esto y quedan impolutas.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imPNJ-4qwyE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



En liquido es muchisimo mejor, se introduce por todos los sitios, se sumerje solo 5-10 segundos, se aclara con agua y se seca con un paño seco y suave.
Yo lo utilizo desde hace muchos años, existe tanto en plata como en oro


----------



## Argentum emere (3 Mar 2011)

y no es más barato y eficaz el remedio casero de la abuela: ¿utilizando sal o bicarbonato?


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿cómo haces para quitarles el tono amarillento utilizando el algodón?



¿y este método qué os parece?

¿Cómo limpiar la plata? en Saber Curioso - Curiosidades del mundo, Graciosas, Matematicas, Curiosidades de la Vida y de la Historia

Hay muchos métodos para hacerlo, empezando por el uso de productos específicos para tal tarea y acabando con un abrasivo ligero como el bicarbonato sódico (NaHCO3).

Pasando por una serie de compuestos químicos que eliminan la capa de sulfuro de plata mediante diversas reacciones y que podemos dejar a manos expertas en su manejo.

Pero hay un método fácil y eficaz que se puede realizar con elementos caseros y que consiste en:

-forrar con papel aluminio el interior de un recipiente
-llenarlo con agua caliente
-disolver sal en el agua
-introducir los cubiertos u objetos de plata

La temperatura del agua acelera la reacción y los iones de cloro (Cl) de la sal (ClNa) atacan la superficie del aluminio permitiendo su oxidación. Como resultado, la plata sulfurada se reduce a plata metálica (como queríamos) y el azufre se elimina devolviéndolo al aire en forma de sulfuro de hidrógeno (quizá huela a huevos cocidos) y el papel de aluminio… bueno… a la basura.

Ahora, tras esperar unos minutos, sólo nos queda secar los objetos y darles brillo con un paño suave.


----------



## hinka (3 Mar 2011)

uros dijo:


> En alguna sucursal ya han detectado que la cliente falsea los datos.
> :fiufiu:



Que importa eso, ellos saben perfectamente quien eres y donde encontrarte, hazme caso.
Tu preocupate de acumular.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Mar 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> En liquido es muchisimo mejor, se introduce por todos los sitios, se sumerje solo 5-10 segundos, se aclara con agua y se seca con un paño seco y suave.
> Yo lo utilizo desde hace muchos años, existe tanto en plata como en oro



¿Y ese líquido dónde se puede pillar, en droguerías?


----------



## asqueado (4 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¿Y ese líquido dónde se puede pillar, en droguerías?



No, se vende en tiendas de herramientas de Joyeria, si estas interesado yo te lo puedo proporcionar. Cuando recibo monedas, ( de coleccion) sean de plata o de oro, yo las limpio, porque generalmente siempre vienen con señales ( huellas dactidares, suciedad, etc) y las deposito en las capsulas y siempre tienen su brillo original, llevo usando el producto muchisimos años y nunca he tenido problemas. Las compras normales de plata, tambien las limpio y las meto en cartones adhesivos o bolsas transparantes con cierre autoadhesivo.


----------



## Dr. Rumack (4 Mar 2011)

La idea seria que no se les tuviera que quitar el plástico con el que vienen. Además, si no tienen más valor que el de la plata contenida, es mucho más fácil y económico tener monedas de las ultimas remesas del 2010.

Pero no solo eso! Te evitas el gasto, sea el que sea, y además, en vez de ir a la tienda de algodon mágico puedes ir otra vez al BDE!

Edito: la pregunta aún sigue en pie, les veis alguna utilidad a las monedas anteriores al 2010 a parte del contenido en plata y del facial?


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Mar 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> La idea seria que no se les tuviera que quitar el plástico con el que vienen. Además, si no tienen más valor que el de la plata contenida, es mucho más fácil y económico tener monedas de las ultimas remesas del 2010.
> 
> Pero no solo eso! Te evitas el gasto, sea el que sea, y además, en vez de ir a la tienda de algodon mágico puedes ir otra vez al BDE!
> 
> Edito: la pregunta aún sigue en pie, les veis alguna utilidad a las monedas anteriores al 2010 a parte del contenido en plata y del facial?



quitando esos 2, solo le queda el numismatico.


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Mar 2011)

¡Vaya empalmada que ha pegado la plata después de un par de días raros! 

Hoy llega a 25,30€


----------



## juan35 (4 Mar 2011)

Garrapatezzzzzzz actualiza la hoja de calculo, please

Queremos darnos una alegria a los ojos


----------



## hortera (5 Mar 2011)

parece que la plata le importa poco al estado, yo no se porque la regalan pero no me parece apropiado que unas monedas de coleccion para fomentar el coleccionismo y lo numismatico sean objeto de rapiña de unos pocos, como yo, que se quieren forrar a costa de la subida del precio de la plata, lo natural seria que restringieran la venta de la moneda a una por persona y dia, por ejemplo, o que subieran su precio o la retiraran, pero bueno, si la quieren regalar pues que se joda españa y los españoles, que nadie va a protestar, asi actuan con nuestro patrimonio...viva alemania


----------



## Hércules (5 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> parece que la plata le importa poco al estado, yo no se porque la regalan pero no me parece apropiado que unas monedas de coleccion para fomentar el coleccionismo y lo numismatico sean objeto de rapiña de unos pocos, como yo, que se quieren forrar a costa de la subida del precio de la plata, lo natural seria que restringieran la venta de la moneda a una por persona y dia, por ejemplo, o que subieran su precio o la retiraran, pero bueno, si la quieren regalar pues que se joda españa y los españoles, que nadie va a protestar, asi actuan con nuestro patrimonio...viva alemania



No sé, con todos los respetos, a parte de que para forrarse necesitaría usted muchas pero que muchas monedas, no entiendo que quiere decir y que le molesta del BdE, ¿echa de menos que le hagan la vida imposible?

Para una vez que los poderosos reparten y distribuyen la verdadera riqueza "entre" el pueblo llano, dándoles la oportunidad (a quienes están espabilados, que tampoco somos tantos los que estamos saqueando los BdE) de cambiar dinero de mentira por dinero de verdad.

Además ni el Tesoro ni el BdE pierde dinero, esas monedas ya estaban acuñadas.

Que prefiere usted, ¿que las desmoneticen y se vendan la plata a empresas extranjeras?¿y que se gasten ese dinero en coches, telefonos y visas "oficiales" para chupópteros?
Esto lo harán cuando el valor metal supere los costes logísticos de retirarlas, desmonetizarlas y obtengan una ganancia significativa, no sólo el hecho de joder al pueblo quitándole el acceso a plata a facial. Joder por joder no tiene sentido, si sacan tajada si.

¿Que las restrinjan a 1 moneda al día? No acabamos con ellas ni en 20 años, con la in-cultura metalera de este país, aun hay quien recela de ellas y dice que tiene que haber gato encerrado.

Al BDE habría que hacerle un homenaje por lo que está haciendo. La única pena y lo único criticable es la *mentalidad de los españoles/as* que, a diferencia de los ciudadanos alemanes, ya no tienen conciencia de lo que es el dinero de verdad.

Eso es lo unico que tendríamos que envidiar a Alemania. No se es mi opinión, seguramente tan respetable como la suya


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Mar 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Garrapatezzzzzzz actualiza la hoja de calculo, please
> 
> Queremos darnos una alegria a los ojos



Aprovecho para deciros que cualquiera la puede pegar aquí, simplemente envolviendo este código con etiquetas iframe:

width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet">


<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Aprovecho para deciros que cualquiera la puede pegar aquí, simplemente envolviendo este código con etiquetas iframe:



Pues no se actualiza bien. El spot ha cerrado en 818,71, luego las monedas valen 13,63 euros y no 13,31 como da la tabla.


----------



## vigobay (5 Mar 2011)

*Evolución Karlillos-Bullion desde Noviembre de 2010.*

Supongo que muchos de vosotros os veréis algo decepcionados porque el spot de la plata no para de subir y los Karlillos siguen ahí parados hasta que se acaben de verdad. 
En bolsa siempre se dice que hay que diversificar y yo creo que en plata también siendo una opción más conservadora que otra pero complementarias y por supuesto no tener todo en plata... El tiempo dirá quién lo hizo acertó más.

Datos evolución spot plata en euros los podéis ver en un gráfico gratuito en *24hgold*


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues no se actualiza bien. El spot ha cerrado en 818,71, luego las monedas valen 13,63 euros y no 13,31 como da la tabla.



Tienes razón, se había quedado como petado, algún problema que habrá tenido el servidor de Zoho, le he dado al botón actualizar los datos externos y en ese instante ha pegado el subidón.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Supongo que muchos de vosotros os veréis algo decepcionados porque el spot de la plata no para de subir y los Karlillos siguen ahí parados hasta que se acaben de verdad. A raíz de eso me parece oportuno comentar un tema interesante
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que el método más seguro de invertir en plata es comprar monedas del BDE, y tal como está la plata ahora pues parece muy buena opción, pero por otro lado estoy cansado que se ponga a parir el bullion y a los que lo defienden. Yo he cargado de ambas dentro de mis posibilidades pero quiero exponer que no todo es tan simple como parece y que hay mucha más tela que cortar. Si crees realmente en que la plata va a subir si o si y vas a medio-largo plazo el Bullion es también una buena opción que se debe tener en cartera aunque sea más arriesgada pero la revalorización si la hay siempre será bastante más alta que las monedas de 12 euros. Si lo que utilizas es dinero que no necesitas a corto plazo yo seguiría cargando de ambas opciones y no sólo Karlillos.
> 
> ...



Mira, ese tema ya se ha discutido muchas veces en este y otros hilos, no tiene sentido comparar los karlillos con el "bullión internacional de precio no intevenido". Ten en cuenta que el BDE tiene "intervenido" el precio del karlillo hasta que llegue el día en que cierre el grifo. 

Si el Karlillo fluctuase libremente como el resto de bullion verías que las ganancias o pérdidas para un inversor en plata física serían similares a las del resto de monedas, al fin y al cabo la naturaleza de la plata que contienen los karlillos es la misma que la que contienen los eagles o las filarmónicas aunque sea en pesos distintos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Supongo que muchos de vosotros os veréis algo decepcionados porque el spot de la plata no para de subir y los Karlillos siguen ahí parados hasta que se acaben de verdad. A raíz de eso me parece oportuno comentar un tema interesante
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que el método más seguro de invertir en plata es comprar monedas del BDE, y tal como está la plata ahora pues parece muy buena opción, pero por otro lado estoy cansado que se ponga a parir el bullion y a los que lo defienden. Yo he cargado de ambas dentro de mis posibilidades pero quiero exponer que no todo es tan simple como parece y que hay mucha más tela que cortar. Si crees realmente en que la plata va a subir si o si y vas a medio-largo plazo el Bullion es también una buena opción que se debe tener en cartera aunque sea más arriesgada pero la revalorización si la hay siempre será bastante más alta que las monedas de 12 euros. Si lo que utilizas es dinero que no necesitas a corto plazo yo seguiría cargando de ambas opciones y no sólo Karlillos.
> 
> ...



Otro pompero manipulador.

Estás comparando los karlillos comprados cuando al spot estaban por debajo del facial. También mis eagles comprados a menos de 12 euros en el 2008 han rendido más que los karlillos comprados en aquella época. ¡Vaya descubrimiento!

La gran diferencia es que con los karlillos es imposible perder, lo cual no es cierto con ninguna otra inversión en plata.

Además, la fiesta viene ahora. En cuanto se acaben el precio va a saltar de un par de euros. Te vas a quedar con esta cara ::

Por cierto, nadie desprecia los Eagles. Yo he sido el primero en recomendarlos hace más de dos años en este foro. Otra cosa es que AHORA la mejor inversión en plata la ofrezcan los karlillos. ::


El Kg de plata en karlillos: 721 euros

El Kg de plata más económico en Silberinvestor: 989 euros

El Kg de plata en Robodirect: 1145 euros

::


----------



## Telecomunista (5 Mar 2011)

En novacaixagalicia ya no te traen las monedas de 12 por mucho que les insistas, solo de las 20. Dicen que lo tienen establecido así y que no pueden hacer nada. Que no traen las de 12 ni aún pagando un sobrecoste por ellas. A tomar por culo... ¿Alguien sabe de algún banco que las encarge sin poner pegas (teniendo la nómina allí)?

He llamado al BDE de la Coruña (la única sucursal dle BDE en Galicia) y me dicen que todavía tienen stock y que para las sucursales bancarias es un trámite igual de sencillo pedir las de 20 que las de 12, así que no lo hacen por pura incompetencia o por tocar los cojones. Le he preguntado al que me ha atendido (un cajero) si estaban obligadas a suministrarlas si se lo solicita alguien ya que en el boe pone que las sucursales bancarias colaborarán en su distribución, pero me ha dicho que no creeque estén obligadas. 

Estaría bien conocer la opinión sobre esto de algún jurista. En el BOE dice claramente que "las cursales bancarias colaborarán en la distribución de las monedas", no dice "pueden colarborar si quieren". Yo ahí interpreto claramente una obligación. 

Cada día odio más a la puta banca privada. Tenía que haber sucursales del BDE en todos lados y actuar como un banco público para los clientes, no como ahora que apenas tiene funciones.


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Mar 2011)

Me estoy pensando interponer una demanda por delito público de incumplimiento del BOE, o almenos de amenazarlos con ello para que accedan.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que el método más seguro de invertir en plata es* comprar monedas* del BDE, y tal como está la plata ahora pues parece muy buena opción, pero por otro lado estoy cansado que se ponga a parir el bullion y a los que lo defienden.
> ....



Esa es la madre del cordero, las monedas de 12 euros NO SE COMPRAN, se cambian, usted va al banco de España y le cambian unos euros por otros, y si quiere se los vuelven a cambiar de vuelta. Sin tener esto claro hablar de rendimientos, beneficios y demás es inútil porque no se entienden las ventajas y limitaciones de los carlillos.


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Me estoy pensando interponer una demanda por delito público de incumplimiento del BOE, o almenos de amenazarlos con ello para que accedan.



Si ganas, que te paguen en plata. O en oro.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Mar 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Me estoy pensando interponer una demanda por delito público de incumplimiento del BOE, o almenos de amenazarlos con ello para que accedan.



Lo de pedir datos por "comprar" monedas me da que tampoco deberían hacerlo en teoría.


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Mar 2011)

Germain dijo:


> Si ganas, que te paguen en plata. O en oro.



El caso es que al ser una demanda por delito público yo no sería parte sino el ministerio fiscal. Así no tendría que pagar fianza, procurador ni abogado, ni las costas en caso de perder, pero el lado negativo es que igual te lo archivan sin más. Pero al menos amenazarlos con ello puede ser útil, ya que como digo no te traen las monedas por pura incompetencia o por tocar los cojones. Hace un par de meses insistiendo conseguí que me las trajeran, según ellos haciendo una excepción, o sea, que poder pueden sin ningún problema igual que piden las de 20.


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Lo de pedir datos por "comprar" monedas me da que tampoco deberían hacerlo en teoría.



Pues también estaría bien enterarse de en base a que ley te piden los datos, si es que hay alguna, para poder negarse en caso de que no la haya. Como al final no las pueda conseguir en Vigo ya me veo llendo al BDE de la Coruña a por ellas...


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro pompero manipulador.
> 
> Estás comparando los karlillos comprados cuando al spot estaban por debajo del facial. También mis eagles comprados a menos de 12 euros en el 2008 han rendido más que los karlillos comprados en aquella época. ¡Vaya descubrimiento!
> 
> ...



Que raro, ya estamos como siempre con ataques cuando no te gusta lo que se dice y no me sorprende ya que siempre son los mismos que desprestigian este foro que intenta hechar a los que discrepan o defienden posturas algo diferentes. Resulta que soy un pompero manipulador!!! En fin, los datos están ahí y el que haya comprado eagles en enero cuando pegó el pull back la plata ya ganaría más que los karlillos y eso es un hecho irrefutable y el que los compró en Noviembre pues al menos 5 veces más y ya en Noviembre, Diciembre y Enero decías que una estupidez comprar Bullion habiendo monedas del BDE y ya ves....o sea que no se pueden nunca dar opiniones ex-catedra y yo tampoco pretendo darlas sino informar de una realidad.

Mi humilde opinión personal es que el manipulador eres tú y lo que más me molesta es que además de serlo intentes coartar opiniones de otros foreros sobre las monedas de 12 Euros. Por mucho pompero que sea tengo derecho a dar mi opinión ya que además es mucho más imparcial. Que vendrá luego. ¿me llamarás troll, etc... Me parece fenomenal que hayas tenido la buenísima idea de crear este foro para crear miles de visitas, conseguir publicidad gratis sobre el tema y que en el futuro puedas recoger lo sembrado vendiendo karlillos pero como es un foro público lo primero que deberías es respetar todas las opiniones y a quién las dice y no crear un reino de taifas en el que machacar a quien no te baile las gracias.

Eres muy previsible...


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Esa es la madre del cordero, las monedas de 12 euros NO SE COMPRAN, se cambian, usted va al banco de España y le cambian unos euros por otros, y si quiere se los vuelven a cambiar de vuelta. Sin tener esto claro hablar de rendimientos, beneficios y demás es inútil porque no se entienden las ventajas y limitaciones de los carlillos.



Cualquier cambio viene siendo una transacción de compra venta y creo que todo el mundo lo entiende...o a lo mejor no!!! ¿Porque no preguntas si la gente que lee el foro lo entendió o no? Posiblemente si aunque a tí te rechine la expresión, pero en fin la cambio por cambio y valga la redundancia. Gracias por la corrección pero de ahí a la madre del cordero va un trecho oiga!!.


Mensaje Original


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Que raro, ya estamos como siempre con ataques cuando no te gusta lo que se dice y no me sorprende ya que siempre son los mismos que desprestigian este foro que intenta hechar a los que discrepan o defienden posturas algo diferentes. Resulta que soy un pompero manipulador!!! En fin, los datos están ahí y el que haya comprado eagles en enero cuando pegó el pull back la plata ya ganaría más que los karlillos y eso es un hecho irrefutable y el que los compró en Noviembre pues al menos 5 veces más y ya en Noviembre, Diciembre y Enero decías que una estupidez comprar Bullion habiendo monedas del BDE y ya ves....o sea que no se pueden nunca dar opiniones ex-catedra y yo tampoco pretendo darlas sino informar de una realidad.
> 
> Mi humilde opinión personal es que el manipulador eres tú y lo que más me molesta es que además de serlo intentes coartar opiniones de otros foreros sobre las monedas de 12 Euros. Por mucho pompero que sea tengo derecho a dar mi opinión ya que además es mucho más imparcial. Que vendrá luego. ¿me llamarás troll, etc... Me parece fenomenal que hayas tenido la buenísima idea de crear este foro para crear miles de visitas, conseguir publicidad gratis sobre el tema y que en el futuro puedas recoger lo sembrado vendiendo karlillos pero como es un foro público lo primero que deberías es respetar todas las opiniones y a quién las dice y no crear un reino de taifas en el que machacar a quien no te baile las gracias.
> 
> Eres muy previsible...



Otro pompero con 5 mensajes y 7 thanks dando lecciones a quien no debe. 

Fíjate que nadie te impide dar tu opinión, otra cosa es que seas un manipulador y esté bien claro. No me voy a morder la lengua. Te lo digo y lo demuestro, y te jodes. La época del trile en que se podía ir por los mercadillos engañando a la gente ya pasó. Ahora la gente se informa en internet y no lo podéis controlar. Eso es lo que os jode de verdad. Los trileros sois una especie en extinción porque basáis vuestro negocio en la carencia de buena información de la gente.

Vamos a ver pompero....Ahora mismo me compro 83 monedas en el BdE y las revendo en el hilo del bid-ask a 12,80 ganando 66 euros en un mismo día. ¿Y dices que no es negocio?

Dinos...¿Dónde compras los Eagles y los puedes vender con beneficio el mismo día? ::

Dinos...¿Dónde puedes comprar Eagles en España y revenderlos sin que importe la cantidad y sin perder un 40%? Te recuerdo que ese porcentaje es del 0% en los karlillos

¡A joderse! Los eagles con patatas ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Cualquier cambio viene siendo una transacción de compra venta y creo que todo el mundo lo entiende...o a lo mejor no!!! ¿Porque no preguntas si la gente que lee el foro lo entendió o no? Posiblemente si aunque a tí te rechine la expresión, pero en fin la cambio por cambio y valga la redundancia. Gracias por la corrección pero de ahí a la madre del cordero va un trecho oiga!!.
> 
> 
> Mensaje Original



Es que no te enteras.

Precisamente porque es "cambio" el diferencial de "compra-venta" en el BdE es 0%. En ninguna compra-venta comercial tienes eso pues el vendedor tienen que hacer un beneficio.

Ya sabes...busca en que lugar en España puedes comprar y vender eagles sin limitación perdiendo menos de un 40% :: 

Estaria bien si nos encuentras algún lugar donde compren Eagles sin limitación por más que su precio en plata...


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que no te enteras.
> 
> Precisamente porque es "cambio" el diferencial de "compra-venta" en el BdE es 0%. En ninguna compra-venta comercial tienes eso pues el vendedor tienen que hacer un beneficio.
> 
> ...



Está claro que no leiste el primer mensaje bien y te hinchas como un globo y sueltas dos barbaridades pensando que la gente es tonta. Eso es ser un bocazas:

Primero: Puedes vender en el andorrano cualquier onza de plata bullion por encima del precio del Spot de la plata pagando más de un euro sobre el mismo. La verdad es que ha abierto un mercado en España que antes no había a pesar de que te duela Precios de compra venta en el andorrano y spot plata

Segundo: Si compras hoy mismo Filarmónicas "Desde España" en Tiendas de Alemania incluido IVA te salen a 28,45 euros y con transporte te salen máximo en 30 euros y las puedes vender ahora mismo por 26,25 o sea que lo que estás pagando es aproximadamente un 12 % de más sobre la venta y no un 40%. Si las compras en España el IVA te deja menos beneficio pero aún así no es el 40% ni de cerca. Yo el 90% de las que he comprado estos años fueron en Alemania y nunca tuve problema y el transporte muy barato según el sitio. Si además tu ya lo sabes de sobra.

Esto es a lo que me refiero con que tienes manipulado el hilo y por eso aunque las monedas del BDE son la primera opción y más conservadora pues al menos que la gente tenga toda la información y que luego decida lo que quiere hacer.

*Creo que te mereces un apoteósico owned por tus dos afirmaciones tan ridículas que demuestran quien es el que hace demagogia. *

Aunque joda, los datos son los datos....y eso es lo que necesitamos hombre!!! y nadie critica a las monedas de 12 Euros, sólo defiendo el bullion.


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro pompero con 5 mensajes y 7 thanks dando lecciones a quien no debe.
> 
> Fíjate que nadie te impide dar tu opinión, otra cosa es que seas un manipulador y esté bien claro. No me voy a morder la lengua. Te lo digo y lo demuestro, y te jodes. La época del trile en que se podía ir por los mercadillos engañando a la gente ya pasó. Ahora la gente se informa en internet y no lo podéis controlar. Eso es lo que os jode de verdad. Los trileros sois una especie en extinción porque basáis vuestro negocio en la carencia de buena información de la gente.
> 
> ...



Si para tí claro que es negocio. Tu dices que es bueno invertir en Karlillos pero para el 99% de los que entran aquí no se trata de comprar y vender a corto plazo y ahí solo hace negocio un especulador como tú que se ha buscado las habichuelas y se forra licitamente, pero a base de mala educación y demagogia.


Otra vez muy previsible!!! y siguen las descalificaciones. De todos modos el OWNED que te va a caer por las dos barbaridades que dices en tu otro mensaje me hace que me parta de risa. Que entretenido estoy disfrutando


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Está claro que no leiste el primer mensaje bien y te hinchas como un globo y sueltas dos barbaridades pensando que la gente es tonta. Eso es ser un bocazas:
> 
> Primero: Puedes vender en el andorrano cualquier onza de plata bullion por encima del precio del Spot de la plata pagando más de un euro sobre el mismo. La verdad es que ha abierto un mercado en España que antes no había a pesar de que te duela Precios de compra venta en el andorrano y spot plata
> 
> ...





En tu "demonstración" no nos has dicho donde compras los eagles en España a precio decente. En Robodirect venden las filarmónicas a 33 euracos, con IVA 39....ienso: Tampoco sabemos cual es el límite del andorrano, que tiene buenos precios de recompra. Dudo que te compre 100.000 euros de golpe. Igual nos lo aclara. Los únicos sitios que te compran en gran cantidad son las fundiciones, y prepárate para venderlo bastante bajo spot.


La realidad es que el spread de compra-venta de los eagles es enorme. El de los karlillos es 0%. La realidad jode....



vigobay dijo:


> Aunque joda, los datos son los datos....y eso es lo que necesitamos hombre!!! y nadie critica a las monedas de 12 Euros, sólo defiendo el bullion.



Ábrete un hilo para defender el bullion. Aquí se habla de karlillos. ¿Por qué te jode que la gente prefiera los karlillos?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Si para tí claro que es negocio. Tu dices que es bueno invertir en Karlillos pero para el 99% de los que entran aquí no se trata de comprar y vender a corto plazo y ahí solo hace negocio un especulador como tú que se ha buscado las habichuelas y se forra licitamente, pero a base de mala educación y demagogia.




¿Recomendando adquirir monedas de 12 euros en el BdE me forro? ¿Nos lo explicas? :XX:

Los karlillos no son en absoluto una inversión a corto plazo si no se quiere. Otra cosa es que se puedan realizar beneficios importantes muy rápidamente. 

Yo creo que a ti te preocupa más el no poder vender los Eagles porque la gente que no es tonta prefiere los karlillos....

Pensemos...¿Por qué sólo pomperos recien registrados vienen aquí a vendernos las bondades del bullion internacional? ¿No serán multinicks? ¿Multinicks de aquellos mismos que ven que los karlillos hacen menos interesantes sus Eagles? :XX:



vigobay dijo:


> Otra vez muy previsible!!! y siguen las descalificaciones. De todos modos el OWNED que te va a caer por las dos barbaridades que dices en tu otro mensaje me hace que me parta de risa. Que entretenido estoy disfrutando



Pues más bien parece que los karlillos te producen algo parecido a un ataque de hemorroides...Yo sí que me estoy descojonando contigo...:XX:


Ya sabes...los eagles con patatas...::


----------



## merche400 (6 Mar 2011)

que en el BDE de Valencia, presumiblemente, todavía queden monedas de 12 euros indica hasta que punto somos idiotas.....


...en los que me incluyo...por supuesto....:´( :´( pero otros motivos


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Bueno, bueno, los ataques creo que no ayudan a nadie, pero si se divierten sigan hasta que alguien acabe baneado.

Este tema se ha repetido ya muchas veces, últimamente el forero Platón (al cual me gustaría volver a leer antes de que la plata llegue a $50), creo que ha hecho un análisis muy acertado indicando que no son productos para nada comparables. El bullion no necesita protección ni defensores, el mercado lo pone en su sitio, al igual que al karlillo. De poco vale ponerle puertas al mar. Los precios están ahí, y lo que digan unos en internet de poco vale. Atacar al bullion es tan irracional como atacar al karlillo, son plata, hay que analizar el contexto y las expectativas del que compra cada cosa. 

Lo diferencial es la mentalidad del comprador, los karlillos son dinero de verdad, como lo fueron los duros y los paquillos. No son una compra, son otro tipo de dinero con el que nunca se pierde, y creo que es lo que aquí busca la gente, asegurarse un plato caliente si la situación se pone muy fea (como pasó con los duros), aunque se pierda rentabilidad o simplemente no se gane nada más que la seguridad de saber que cuentas con algo físico con cierto valor.

El bullion es una inversión (puedes ganar y perder también mucho), cada vez más de moda y más viable en este país cierto es, y probablemente sea bastante más rentable a largo plazo, claro, comprar hoy y pretender vender mañana al mismo precio tampoco me parece un buen ejemplo no es comparable, siempre hay diferencial Monster, sino no estás comprando, estas cambiando, creo que eso todos lo vemos.

Creo que ambos lleváis parte de razón, pero no os sabeis poner en el lugar que el otro defiende. Yo compro y he comprado las dos cosas, pero sé lo que espero de cada una.

saludos cordiales


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> El bullion es una inversión (puedes ganar y perder también mucho), cada vez más de moda y más viable en este país cierto es, y probablemente sea bastante más rentable a largo plazo, claro, comprar hoy y pretender vender mañana al mismo precio tampoco me parece un buen ejemplo no es comparable, siempre hay diferencial Monster, sino no estás comprando, estas cambiando, creo que eso todos lo vemos.



Repito que yo he sido de los primeros en este foro en defender, hace más de dos años, que era más interesante comprar eagles que paquillos (monedas de 100 ptas de Franco). Ello llevó a interminables discusiones con TioGilito888=Fantasmón=Platón=muchos otros multis...el campeón de los manipuladores...Suerte que el tiempo pone a cada cual en su sitio...

Yo no ataco el bullion en absoluto. Tengo bastante bullion. Simplemente digo que ahora no es interesante pudiendo comprar plata de karlillos mucho más barata y con seguro del facial.

¿Que no es una inversión? Eso lo dirás tú sin haberlo pensado mucho. No sólo es un seguro, es que además es buenísima inversión. Porque estás comprando plata por debajo del spot. Plata que se revalorizará igual que la de los eagles. De eso no hay ninguna duda. La gran ventaja es que es seguro+inversión. No se puede pedir mejor. Puedes ganar mucho, muchísimo, y no te arrieagas a perder nada. Vaya...inversión a prueba de tontos...

Toda la puta vida quejándonos que España no emitía moneda bullion decente, y ahora, que por ineptitud de los reponsables de la Casa de la Moneda, que tenemos la mejor del Mundo...sólo se les ocurre a algunos ponerle pegas por intereses que tienen ellos.


----------



## hortera (6 Mar 2011)

que diferente es el oro de la plata, el oro vale mas o menos lo mismo esté en el formato que esté, una cuberteria, un candelabro o una moneda del banco de vietnam.., te lo quitan de las manos, te la compran bien en cualquier sitio, un poco menos la cuberteria igual pero bien pagada. Aparentemente no hay diferencia objetiva entre bullion y karlillos, es la misma plata, en el mismo formato, lo que distorsiona el tema es que se sigan 'vendiendo' tan baratos y la gente pase de 'comprarlos', poruqe la plata esta un poco ninguneada actualmente, y te la pagan mal, obviamente esto no pasaria con el oro que ya se hubiera agotado. cuando compras oro siempre te dicen que compres las monedas mas famosas que son mas vaciles de vender, los karlillos no serán famosos pero si estas en China con meterse en internet y mirarlos en la pagina del BDE ya sabes quien los emite y la cantidad de plata que llevan no...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> que diferente es el oro de la plata, el oro vale mas o menos lo mismo esté en el formato que esté, una cuberteria, un candelabro o una moneda del banco de vietnam.., te lo quitan de las manos, te la compran bien en cualquier sitio, un poco menos la cuberteria igual pero bien pagada. Aparentemente no hay diferencia objetiva entre bullion y karlillos, es la misma plata, en el mismo formato, lo que distorsiona el tema es que se sigan 'vendiendo' tan baratos y la gente pase de 'comprarlos', poruqe la plata esta un poco ninguneada actualmente, y te la pagan mal, obviamente esto no pasaria con el oro que ya se hubiera agotado. cuando compras oro siempre te dicen que compres las monedas mas famosas que son mas vaciles de vender, los karlillos no serán famosos pero si estas en China con meterse en internet y mirarlos en la pagina del BDE ya sabes quien los emite y la cantidad de plata que llevan no...



Hay una diferencia esencial entre el mercado de monedas de oro y de plata en España: Los que comercian con plata en general tienen mucho menor poder adquisitivo. Por ello su negocio se basa en márgenes mucho más elevados, como mínimo un 30%. El que comercia en oro y con volumen puede hacerlo con márgenes ajustados del 5%. Esa es la gran diferencia. 

Podréis entender ahora el efecto devastador que están causando los karlillos...


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Que no es una inversión? Eso lo dirás tú sin haberlo pensado mucho.
> Toda la puta vida quejándonos que España no emitía moneda bullion decente, y ahora, que por ineptitud de los reponsables de la Casa de la Moneda, que tenemos la mejor del Mundo...sólo se les ocurre a algunos ponerle pegas por intereses que tienen ellos.



Bueno, yo no he dicho que no sean inversión, solo que algunas personas los compran y no les importan ganar 0 euros, porque lo hacen como seguro y no como inversión. Te rogaría que no pusieses en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Gracias, te lo digo sin ánimo de molestarte, lo ultimo que quiero es discutir, respeto tus opiniones pero tengo derecho a tener la mía y que tu también la respetes.

En cuanto a lo de la casa de la moneda, ya lo he escrito en otro post, ahora mismo no ganan nada retirándolas, si lo hiciesen sería por el hecho de joder al personal. Más que ineptos yo les llamaría "amigos del pueblo".

En cuanto a la mejor moneda del mundo, para gustos colores, a mi personalmente me parecen bastante feas y con poco tirón fuera de España donde tampoco funciona su principal virtud, el facial, y viendo la cultura metalera de este país...pero al fin y al cabo son plata 925, pero mucha mentalidad tienen que cambiar.

Un saludo.


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, los ataques creo que no ayudan a nadie, pero si se divierten sigan hasta que alguien acabe baneado.
> 
> Este tema se ha repetido ya muchas veces, últimamente el forero Platón (al cual me gustaría volver a leer antes de que la plata llegue a $50), creo que ha hecho un análisis muy acertado indicando que no son productos para nada comparables. El bullion no necesita protección ni defensores, el mercado lo pone en su sitio, al igual que al karlillo. De poco vale ponerle puertas al mar. Los precios están ahí, y lo que digan unos en internet de poco vale. Atacar al bullion es tan irracional como atacar al karlillo, son plata, hay que analizar el contexto y las expectativas del que compra cada cosa.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo!!!
Por si acaso decir que yo no vendo por el momento nada es momento de comprar.

Yo he comprado Karlillos y los recomiendo totalmente.
El que entra en este foro debería conocer los dos tipos de monedas (karlillos y Bullion)
El que cree que la plata va a subir e invierte le da igual el valor facial aunque no hablo del dinero destinado a bankcolchon que ese es para Karlillos.
Mi opinión es que los Karlillos se revalorizarán siempre menos que el Bullion al igual que ocurrió con los Pakillos. (El tiempo lo dirá y lo veremos creo que pronto aunque los Karlillos pronto subirán de precio).
Me gusta llevar la contraria (me gusta el atlético de Madrid y el Celta de Vigo)
Me molestan los prepotentes maleducados que encima no leen los mensajes que ponen u que dicen mentiras. (De ahí el owned y los datos de como conseguir vender bullion en España más allá del Spot y como comprar y vender Bullion desde España con una diferencia mejor).

Información, información y que cada uno decida... Vivan los foros y viva internet.

Los Eagles no me los comeré con patatas (los puedo vender cuando quiera e irme a un restaurante a comer langosta)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Es muy divertido este juego de troll malo, troll bueno...




Hércules dijo:


> Bueno, yo no he dicho que no sean inversión,.....



Lo que has escrito es esto, que no da lugar a muchas interpretaciones...



Hércules dijo:


> Lo diferencial es la mentalidad del comprador, los karlillos son dinero de verdad, como lo fueron los duros y los paquillos. No son una compra, son otro tipo de dinero con el que nunca se pierde, y creo que es lo que aquí busca la gente, asegurarse un plato caliente si la situación se pone muy fea (como pasó con los duros), aunque se pierda rentabilidad o simplemente no se gane nada más que la seguridad de saber que cuentas con algo físico con cierto valor.
> 
> El bullion es una inversión (puedes ganar y perder también mucho), ...







Hércules dijo:


> solo que algunas personas los compran y no les importan ganar 0 euros, porque lo hacen como seguro y no como inversión. Te rogaría que no pusieses en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Gracias, te lo digo sin ánimo de molestarte, lo ultimo que quiero es discutir, respeto tus opiniones pero tengo derecho a tener la mía y que tu también la respetes.



Tú opinión es muy respetable y tiene tanta credibilidad como tu trayectoria en el foro. 



Hércules dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de la casa de la moneda, ya lo he escrito en otro post, ahora mismo no ganan nada retirándolas, si lo hiciesen sería por el hecho de joder al personal. Más que ineptos yo les llamaría "amigos del pueblo".



Veo que no has captado el sentido de mis palabras. Si pienso que son ineptos es porque no habían previsto un margen suficiente para la subida de la plata. Está claro que no era su intención regalar duros a cuatro pesetas.



Hércules dijo:


> En cuanto a la mejor moneda del mundo, para gustos colores, a mi personalmente me parecen bastante feas y con poco tirón fuera de España donde tampoco funciona su principal virtud, el facial, y viendo la cultura metalera de este país...pero al fin y al cabo son plata 925, pero mucha mentalidad tienen que cambiar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Más feos que los krugerrands hay pocos. Y como puedes ver...eso importa una mierda.La gente esta pensando en proteger sus ahorros no en decorar su casa poneindo monedas en las paredes...


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Bueno Monster, pues si tu dices que he dicho eso, muy bien, todo el mundo puede ver lo que esta escrito. Mi trayectoria en el foro, pues si una mierda, pero mi trayectoria en la vida no la sabes y no deberías subestimarla por defecto, eso te hace debil, es solo un consejo que si quieres lo tiras a la basura.

Y por favor, comparar oro y plata no me parece de recibo. Si todo es plata no se porque reniegas de duros y pakillos si se compran bajo spot.

No pienso discutir contigo porque tengamos un acuerdo del 90%. En el 10% de desacuerdo te doy la razón, no quiero ni discutir. Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Bueno Monster, pues si tu dices que he dicho eso, muy bien, todo el mundo puede ver lo que esta escrito. Mi trayectoria en el foro, pues si una mierda, pero mi trayectoria en la vida no la sabes y no deberías subestimarla por defecto, eso te hace debil, es solo un consejo que si quieres lo tiras a la basura.
> 
> Y por favor, comparar oro y plata no me parece de recibo. Si todo es plata no se porque reniegas de duros y pakillos si se compran bajo spot.
> 
> No pienso discutir contigo porque tengamos un acuerdo del 90%. En el 10% de desacuerdo te doy la razón, no quiero ni discutir. Saludos.



No puedo subestimar lo que desconozco. Ilumínanos. 

No he comparado oro y plata. He explicado la diferencia entre los dos mercados. 

No hay ninguna discusión. Sólo veo malas interpretaciones tuyas. 

Saludos a ti.


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No puedo subestimar lo que desconozco. Ilumínanos.
> 
> No he comparado oro y plata. He explicado la diferencia entre los dos mercados.
> 
> ...



Venga ya está, no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo, ¿para que te voy a explicar lo que ya sabes? Yo no soy como los demás, no me sacarás de mis casillas.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Venga ya está, no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo, ¿para que te voy a explicar lo que ya sabes? Yo no soy como los demás, no me sacarás de mis casillas.
> 
> Saludos



Que pases un buen domingo.


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Que raro, ya estamos como siempre con ataques cuando no te gusta lo que se dice y no me sorprende ya que siempre son los mismos que desprestigian este foro que intenta hechar a los que discrepan o defienden posturas algo diferentes. Resulta que soy un pompero manipulador!!! En fin, los datos están ahí y el que haya comprado eagles en enero cuando pegó el pull back la plata ya ganaría más que los karlillos y eso es un hecho irrefutable y el que los compró en Noviembre pues al menos 5 veces más y ya en Noviembre, Diciembre y Enero decías que una estupidez comprar Bullion habiendo monedas del BDE y ya ves....o sea que no se pueden nunca dar opiniones ex-catedra y yo tampoco pretendo darlas sino informar de una realidad.
> 
> Mi humilde opinión personal es que el manipulador eres tú y lo que más me molesta es que además de serlo intentes coartar opiniones de otros foreros sobre las monedas de 12 Euros. Por mucho pompero que sea tengo derecho a dar mi opinión ya que además es mucho más imparcial. Que vendrá luego. ¿me llamarás troll, etc... Me parece fenomenal que hayas tenido la buenísima idea de crear este foro para crear miles de visitas, conseguir publicidad gratis sobre el tema y que en el futuro puedas recoger lo sembrado vendiendo karlillos pero como es un foro público lo primero que deberías es respetar todas las opiniones y a quién las dice y no crear un reino de taifas en el que machacar a quien no te baile las gracias.
> 
> Eres muy previsible...





vigobay dijo:


> Está claro que no leiste el primer mensaje bien y te hinchas como un globo y sueltas dos barbaridades pensando que la gente es tonta. Eso es ser un bocazas:
> 
> Primero: Puedes vender en el andorrano cualquier onza de plata bullion por encima del precio del Spot de la plata pagando más de un euro sobre el mismo. La verdad es que ha abierto un mercado en España que antes no había a pesar de que te duela Precios de compra venta en el andorrano y spot plata
> 
> ...





vigobay dijo:


> Si para tí claro que es negocio. Tu dices que es bueno invertir en Karlillos pero para el 99% de los que entran aquí no se trata de comprar y vender a corto plazo y ahí solo hace negocio un especulador como tú que se ha buscado las habichuelas y se forra licitamente, pero a base de mala educación y demagogia.
> 
> 
> Otra vez muy previsible!!! y siguen las descalificaciones. De todos modos el OWNED que te va a caer por las dos barbaridades que dices en tu otro mensaje me hace que me parta de risa. Que entretenido estoy disfrutando



No entiendo porqué todo este desfile de multinicks, Vds. pueden dar su opinión libremente sin tener que usar multinicks, usen sus nicks de toda la vida y ya está, no tengan tanto miedo a expresarse libremente, salvo que sus intenciones sean otras como flodear o confundir a la gente.

Como ha dicho Monster los Karlillone ahora mismo son el mejor bullion plata del mundo, para ello no hay más que mirar la plata que contienen y lo que cuestan, la duda es hasta cuándo van a durar, lo demás es querer confundir a la gente.

Además a diferencia de otro bullion los karlillone te protegen de la especulación de los vendedores de plata que juegan con el spread y el spot de la plata para sacar su beneficio, con los eagles, filarmónicas y demás bullion estás expuesto a perder pasta si no das con un vendedor honesto.

Lo que si que sería interesante es que si están tan interesados en hablar de Eagles o Filarmónicas de plata pues abran otro hilo que tampoco le va a costar tanto a Calopez abrir un hilo más y así todo queda ordenadito y en su sitio.


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Si es por hablar de algo mientras esperamos a que suba la plata y se agoten los karlillos :XX::XX:

Creo que el debate podría ser muy productivo si hubiese menos descalificaciones personales. 

Es cierto que a lo mejor no es el lugar, y habría que abrir un hilo especifico donde discutir estos temas, pero yo estimo que incrementa la cultura metalera, de los karlillos está todo más que dicho, hasta que los retiren...el unico objetivo es cargar más.

a calopez no creo que le moleste tener un hilo con cientos de visitas, de hecho tanto multinick como ustedes dicen, lo fomenta:, reabrir debates ya zanjados hace tiempo, pero lo dicho, por mi parte yo no pienso discutir con nadie.


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No entiendo porqué todo este desfile de multinicks, Vds. pueden dar su opinión libremente sin tener que usar multinicks, usen sus nicks de toda la vida y ya está, no tengan tanto miedo a expresarse libremente, salvo que sus intenciones sean otras como flodear o confundir a la gente.
> 
> Como ha dicho Monster los Karlillone ahora mismo son el mejor bullion plata del mundo, para ello no hay más que mirar la plata que contienen y lo que cuestan, la duda es hasta cuándo van a durar, lo demás es querer confundir a la gente.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos con lo de los multinicks!! Siempre la misma historia cuando alguién da su opinión diferente. ¿Es que no os dáis cuenta de nada? Que hay muchos lectores de este foro que estamos hartos de maleducados (no va por tí) y de opiniones sesgadas y que llega un día que decides participar porque estás hasta las narices. Animo a todos los que leen esto que intervengan si desean llamar la atención para que este foro sea más constructivo y por supuesto me encantaría que el administrador puede controlar lo de los multinicks para que no se nos meta a todos en el mismo saco por el hecho de ser pomperos.

Respecto a este hilo siempre estamos hablando de Karlillos y de que antes de comprarlos hay que tener en cuenta todas las opciones y de ahí la importancia de meter el tema de Bullion porque la opinión de muchos de los que leemos es bueno tener de los dos tipos de moneda. 

En fin, espero que alguién que haya leído estos dos días de mensajes míos le haya valido de algo y entonces habrá valido la pena el tiempo que he dedicado a clarificar puntos que a mi juicio son importantes. De todos modos al final yo ya he hecho mis deberes y estoy cubierto así que los demás que espabilen y hagan lo que quieran. 

Lo bueno de este foro es que tenemos todos clara una idea y es *que al final todos ganaremos y la única diferencia será que unos ganarán más que otros porque tengo muy claro que la plata subirá mucho a pesar de posibles recortes puntuales. *

....Y aún queda Irán para entrar en acción que tarde o temprano lo hará además de la inflacción que llega y que puede ser la bomba si empiezan a quebrar estados y el papel moneda se va al carajo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Ya estamos con lo de los multinicks!! Siempre la misma historia cuando alguién da su opinión diferente. ¿Es que no os dáis cuenta de nada? Que hay muchos lectores de este foro que estamos hartos de maleducados (no va por tí) y de opiniones sesgadas y que llega un día que decides participar porque estás hasta las narices. Animo a todos los que leen esto que intervengan si desean llamar la atención para que este foro sea más constructivo y por supuesto me encantaría que el administrador puede controlar lo de los multinicks para que no se nos meta a todos en el mismo saco por el hecho de ser pomperos.



A mi lo que me resulta curioso es gente como tú que pretende que se anima a participar para descalificar. 

¿No tienes otra contribución más positiva? Lo normal sería aportar algo al foro antes que intentar descalificar o intentar cambiar el foro cuando no se os ha visto el pelo en la vida. 

Supongo que si eres lector asiduo de los hilos de metales será porque te aportan una información que no obtienes en ningún otro sitio. En particular, la información que aquí se aporta sé que no es del agrado de los trileros que intentan sablear al personal. ¿Es eso lo que te preocupa?

Y sí, la mayoría sois multinicks porque se os reconoce el estilo a la legua. NO sois más de dos o tres y os tenemos perfectamente catadas. Estamos acostumbrados a que entréis para intentar manipular y cuando tenéis el nick bien quemado desaparezcáis. ¿Cuantos hemos visto ya en este hilo? Cualquier día hacemos la recopilación...verás que risas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Y vamos a poner la tabla de garrapatez que es por eso que nos floodean el hilo cada vez que la pone. ¡Cómo duele! 

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Y para celebrar el nuevo desembarco de multinicks he hecho un up en el hilo del principal 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7338-duros-cuatro-pesetas-12.html#post4024891


----------



## quaver (6 Mar 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Pues también estaría bien enterarse de en base a que ley te piden los datos, si es que hay alguna, para poder negarse en caso de que no la haya. Como al final no las pueda conseguir en Vigo ya me veo llendo al BDE de la Coruña a por ellas...



Yendo ;-)
Saludos.


----------



## hibridus (6 Mar 2011)

La realidad es que el precio por gramo de carlillo está por debajo del spot de la plata, y esta moneda difícilmente se venderá por más de 12 euros. Yo diría que está incluso por debajo de los pakillos (100 pesetas de plata de Franco).

En este mercado cerrado sólo ganarán algunos, y no quiero señalar a nadie. Los demás, sólo cargarán como burras para vender a unos pocos que se forrarán (y que rondan por este foro sin soportar opiniones contrarias a la suya).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

¡Juas! Otro más. Vaya finde aburrido que tienen TioGilipeto y sus sobrinos!



hibridus dijo:


> La realidad es que el precio por gramo de carlillo está por debajo del spot de la plata, y esta moneda difícilmente se venderá por más de 12 euros. Yo diría que está incluso por debajo de los pakillos (100 pesetas de plata de Franco).



¿Cual es el argumento? :

El andorrano ya lleva un tiempo comprándolas por encima de 12 euros. Es evidente, además que el gramo de plata de karlillo siempre se pagará más que el gramo de plata de pakillo porque:

(1) El seguro del facial se paga.

(2) La ley 925 es ley de plata sterling utilizada en joyería.

(3) Las monedas son más nuevas y están menos machacadas.

(4) Los numis no controlan el mercado de karlillos contrariamente al de pakillos.




hibridus dijo:


> En este mercado cerrado sólo ganarán algunos, y no quiero señalar a nadie. Los demás, sólo cargarán como burras para vender a unos pocos que se forrarán (y que rondan por este foro sin soportar opiniones contrarias a la suya).




Explícanos como se forran esos que dices. Yo no lo sé aún y me interesa 

Lo que no entiendo es que nadie pueda perder, ya que siempre puede devolver los karlillos al BdE. Si no lo hacen es porque pueden venderlos más caros a otros, luego obtener un beneficio. ¿Cual es el problema?


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mi lo que me resulta curioso es gente como tú que pretende que se anima a participar para descalificar.
> 
> ¿No tienes otra contribución más positiva? Lo normal sería aportar algo al foro antes que intentar descalificar o intentar cambiar el foro cuando no se os ha visto el pelo en la vida.
> 
> ...




Muy bueno lo de los trileros que intentan sablear!!! Aplícate el cuento y aporta algo y no te repitas. Yo he dado datos y sigues mereciendo un OWNED EPICO. 


Recuerdas que decías que era imposible vender en España onzas de Bullion por encima del Spot

Recuerdas que decías que el spread compra-venta era del 40 %

Joder es que tendrás cara dura . Te pongo el enlace con los precios del Spot de la plata, del precio de compra y venta en España y aún así , sigues y sigues... y será peor para tí porque volverá a quedar mal de nuevo.

El andorrano se va a hacer una publicidad gratis a tu costa que es lo que te duele.


Podemos venderle onzas de bullion pagándonos el spot de la plata y 1 euro y pico más

El spread de compra-venta En españa de sus monedas es un 11% incluído IVA. Esto si consideras que la provincia de Barcelona pertenece a España claro, que vete tu a saber que argumentos sacas luego.

Pues nada te pongo los datos y tu erre que erre. Que no somos tontos oiga...y a comprar Karlillos si, *pero sin dar datos falsos del Bullion* , no te hace falta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Muy bueno lo de los trileros que intentan sablear!!! Aplícate el cuento y aporta algo y no te repitas. Yo he dado datos y sigues mereciendo un OWNED EPICO.
> 
> 
> Recuerdas que decías que era imposible vender en España onzas de Bullion por encima del Spot
> ...



En efecto, el andorrano paga las onzas bullion por encima del spot desde hace poco tiempo. Os animo a que se las vendáis a él. Es de los comerciantes con un margen honesto. ¿Algún otro lugar? ¿Cual es el límite? ¿Puedo descargar 100.000 euros en eagles?(en el extranjero si hay sitios) ¿Alguien ha mirado lo que pagan los de Robodirect? Por cierto, ya hay hilos para donde vender las onzas bullion internacional. Utilícenlos.

Y si vais a comprar, que no se os olvide la tabla de garrapatez:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Aferro (6 Mar 2011)

Para un diletante en esto de la plata ¿tanto han/están jodiendo los karlillos en el mercado español?

Salut


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto, el andorrano paga las onzas bullion por encima del spot desde hace poco tiempo. *Os animo a que se las vendáis a él*.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Repito
> Yo no ataco el bullion en absoluto. *Tengo bastante bullion*. Simplemente digo que ahora no es interesante pudiendo comprar plata de karlillos mucho más barata y con seguro del facial.
> 
> Toda la puta vida quejándonos que España no emitía moneda bullion decente, y ahora, que por ineptitud de los reponsables de la Casa de la Moneda, que *tenemos la mejor del Mundo*...sólo se les ocurre a algunos ponerle pegas por intereses que tienen ellos.



*HIPOCRESIA *es la palabra que mejor te caracteriza

Es usted como los curas, haga lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga.

A ver cuando pones alguna oferta de tu bullion para cambiarlo por karlillos, que son lo mejor. A 25 euros no te faltarán compradores.

Así que *POMPERO LO SERÁ USTED*. un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> *HIPOCRESIA *es la palabra que mejor te caracteriza
> 
> Es usted como los curas, haga lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga.
> 
> ...



No andes faltando el respeto que yo no lo he hecho.

Por supuesto que tengo bastante bullion. Comprado en la época en que era más interesante que los karlillos y estaba muchísimo más barato. Desde que los karlillos son más interesantes no compro más. Uno que no es tonto. 

De momento no lo vendo. ¿Debería? Si alguien quiere comprar que me lo diga y miramos si llegamos a un acuerdo.

¿Ello me hace un hipócrita? ¿Por qué? Simplemente digo lo que es más interesante comprar hoy en día. Además es evidente. ¿Cual es el problema? ¿Por qué te escuece tanto?

A veces conviene mirar más allá de tus propios intereses. Sería un hipócrita si alabase el bullion con la intención de descargarlo y comprar karlillos. Está claro que mi intereses inmediato sería negar la evidencia que los karlillos son más interesantes para colocar mi bullion. Ya sé que no lo puedes entender. De la misma manera que no puedes entender porque careces de credibilidad y tienes que andar de penitencia de multinick en multinick. ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Para un diletante en esto de la plata ¿tanto han/están jodiendo los karlillos en el mercado español?
> 
> Salut



¿No lo ves en el hilo?

Mucha pupa está haciendo a los pasaplateros...:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2011)

Para celebrar la nueva página...

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


Por cierto...vigobay=bubbler :XX:


----------



## Hércules (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No andes faltando el respeto que yo no lo he hecho.
> 
> Ya sé que no lo puedes entender. De la misma manera que no puedes entender porque careces de credibilidad y tienes que andar de penitencia de multinick en multinick. ::



No hombre, al respeto no me faltes tú, es que me recordabas al cura de mi pueblo (si soy de pueblo), que andaba diciendo que no se podía andar con mujeres de mala vida para quedárselas él todas.

Ni sé ni mi importa lo que hagas con tu bullion ni con tus karlillos, tu sabrás.

Lo que te rogaría es que no me llames multinick ni tonto, basicamente porque eso si es faltar al respecto. Y si no puedes demostrarlo pues eso y tal y tal.

Lo tuyo es una contradicción lo mires por donde lo mires, pero tus intereses tentrás que a mi no me importan, pero tener tantos enemigos no puede ser bueno. Un abrazo hermano.


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> *HIPOCRESIA *es la palabra que mejor te caracteriza
> 
> Es usted como los curas, haga lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga.
> 
> ...



*Touché*

Fijate que ahora está haciendo las triquiñuelas habituales el señor Monster:


Todo el que dice algo que no le gusta es un multinick
Empezar a llenar páginas de mensajes y gráficas para así tratar que las personas que entren en el foro no vean el contenido de los dos últimos días diluyendo el foro con borralla y tratando de petarlo y empezar uno nuevo.

Por si algun despistado llega tarde dejo el mensaje original que no ha gustado aparte de la pillada posterior en el renuncio del 40% de spread y demás falsedades.

Mensaje de ayer (parece que ha pasado una eternidad) Ahora te tocará meter páginas y páginas de nuevo para diluir el contenido.


----------



## C.J. (6 Mar 2011)

Joder, 3 nuevos en un sólo día.

Si que se está haciendo daño sí.


----------



## Platón (6 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Uno que no es tonto.
> 
> De momento no lo vendo. ¿Debería? *Si alguien quiere comprar que me lo diga y miramos si llegamos a un acuerdo.*
> 
> ...



Suman 4 cejudo, que mal momento para irme (aunque sigo leyendo en la sombra), y hoy te han calado bien monstroya

bueno solo me permito este inciso por cuestiones comerciales,

A ver Mesías, si dejas precio de mercado creo que muchos estamos interesados en tus eagles con 1$ de facial de mierda, sin seguro de recompra, al doble de lo que costaban hace 2 años, blablablabla...que injusto es el mundo y es de tontos comprar a 24 para vender a 80, ese cuento ya nos lo sabemos

Echale un par y di a cuanto vendes y que cantidad, que es eso de esconderte a ver si llego a un acuerdo con los pomperos.... Asi vemos todos lo honrado que eres, o si quieres para que no digan que contamino el hilo del karlillo, indica cuantos karlillos quieres por eagle.

y no vale recular ehh,


----------



## QuepasaRey (6 Mar 2011)

En el Bde pucelano, "CREO" que comienzan a acabarse.
Explico mi sospecha:

Siempre que iba/ibamos a cargar, te daban las de "aupa españa presidencia europea" y si pedias unas letis, el puto gafapasta ese VAGAZO de la ventanilla, que parece que le jode levantarse de su asiento, te decia que no, que solo presidencias.

Esto, hablo del mes de nov/dic. Pero ahora recien comenzado Marzo, ya solo sirven herrumbre amarillenta 2002, y apenas en tiras de 10, con lo cual..puede ser que esten raspando el final del maletin ese magico, ese que tanto le dolia sacar en navidad.

No piden dni, pero si que te piden que escribas tu nombre en un papel que ni lee cuando se lo das, la ultima vez le puse Sergio Poquemon, y no puse la K por que no tuve cojones.


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Mar 2011)

Menuda la que se ha montado por aquí, veo que hay muchos nervios, esta semana va a ser una semana interesante para la plata así que dejaros de pajas mentales y estad atentos a los acontecimientos.

El BDE antes o después cerrará el grifo, el que quiera meterse en plata física tiene una manera rápida, fácil y barata: El karlillo, con garantía de devolución si no te gusta, y si no que se lo pregunten al forero Merche400 .

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, que vendan eagles, karlillos, filarmónicas o kokkaburras.

Lo que está claro es que la plata más barata y líquida ahora mismo es el karlillo.

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Mar 2011)

Es increíble la guerra de desgaste de ciertos pomperos, yo tengo más bullion y SLV que karlillos y no vengo a este hilo a dar la brasa.


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Es increíble la guerra de desgaste de ciertos pomperos, yo tengo más bullion y SLV que karlillos y no vengo a este hilo a dar la brasa.



Es que para algunos no hay vida más allá de este hilo.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2011)

Dentro de poco empezare a vender monedas por ebay, a ver que tal...por ahi decian que se vendian por 15 pavos mas gastos de envio sin problemas, asi que no se que coño dicen los trolls de que no hay mercado y que solo los compran los espabilaos del foro.

Por mi parte, la semana que viene a cargar otra vez monedicas en cuanto cobre.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2011)

Que risa ver a los ultinicks escribiendo, contestandose y thankeandose a si mismo, se nota que son profesionales y estan perdiendo pasta por culpa de la informacion que se da en este hilo.

Creo que la moderacion deberia tomar cartas en el asunto de una buena vez, esta clase de egnte no "anima" el cotarro ni nada por el estilo...cuando los cuatro que dicen las verdades en este hilo se "cansen" y pasen de contestar por cansancio, esto no va a ser mas que un hilo de desinformacion...me temo que es lo que pretenden los multinicks.


----------



## C.J. (6 Mar 2011)

Ya hasta se dan gracias entre ellos.

Xddd.


----------



## hibridus (7 Mar 2011)

Yo soy coleccionista de monedas y desde hace poco también pequeño inversor en metal. Compro y vendo tanto unas como otras.

El precio del gramo de carlillo está por debajo del spot de la plata al igual que lo está el del pakillo, por una razón muy simple: son consideradas monedas de colección, abundantes, feas y con muy poco valor numismático, y los coleccionistas y la gente en general le importa un carajo su valor en plata. Lo digo por los que pensáis que el mercado de pakillos está controlado por los numismáticos.

Si pensáis controlar el mercado de karlillos pensad bien en lo anterior.

Además, eso que llamáis seguro de facial no es más que un obstáculo para su venta. Una barrera psicológica que impide que mucha gente pague por una moneda actual de 12 euros más de 12 euros (si fuera de San Marino o el Vaticano, sería otra cuestión). 

¿Qué opción os queda antes de que a vuestras relucientes monedas se las coman el IPC?
¿Fundirlas? Si fueran pakillos serían rentables fundirlos en determinadas condiciones, pero para los karlillos debería ponerse la plata a 50 euros la onza como mínimo. ¿Qué como lo he calculado? Los pakillos de mala calidad se compran a unos 6 euros de media para fundir, justo la mitad de lo que vale una moneda de 12euros. Si la onza de plata está a 25 debería ponerse a 50 para empezar a ser rentable su fundición. ¿Me dejo datos por el camino? Seguro que sí, pero creo que no voy muy desencaminado.

Por eso vuelvo a repetir que los únicos beneficiados de este mercado cerrado de carlillos son los que especulan aquí con su precio.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Mar 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Yo soy coleccionista de monedas y desde hace poco también pequeño inversor en metal. Compro y vendo tanto unas como otras.
> 
> El precio del gramo de carlillo está por debajo del spot de la plata al igual que lo está el del pakillo, por una razón muy simple: son consideradas monedas de colección, abundantes, feas y con muy poco valor numismático, y los coleccionistas y la gente en general le importa un carajo su valor en plata. Lo digo por los que pensáis que el mercado de pakillos está controlado por los numismáticos.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe tanto, ya verá como cuando desaparezca del BDE el karlillo se venderá en el mercado como el resto de bullion, al fin y al cabo es plata. La única diferencia es que a Vd. le habrá costado más barato comprar plata si lo hace en forma de karlillo que si lo hace en forma de eagle.


----------



## bobolisto (7 Mar 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9ciX-QE0NiA[/YOUTUBE]

como dice la canción ....


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Mar 2011)

*>> 35,953 <<*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Yo soy coleccionista de monedas y desde hace poco también pequeño inversor en metal. Compro y vendo tanto unas como otras.
> 
> El precio del gramo de carlillo está por debajo del spot de la plata al igual que lo está el del pakillo, por una razón muy simple: son consideradas monedas de colección, abundantes, feas y con muy poco valor numismático, y los coleccionistas y la gente en general le importa un carajo su valor en plata. Lo digo por los que pensáis que el mercado de pakillos está controlado por los numismáticos.



Te equivocas. No son monedas de colección (las del montón) y si se negocian por debajo del valor de la plata es porque no hay mercado transparente. Los numis marcan el precio, y lo suben forzados por los fundidores. 

Es muy fácil demostrar que esto es así comparando con lo que ocurre en otros países. La moneda de plata circulada americana (Washington quarters, half dollars,...) si tienen un mercado ajustado al spot de la plata. Igual que los Hercules en Francia. 





hibridus dijo:


> Si pensáis controlar el mercado de karlillos pensad bien en lo anterior.
> 
> Además, eso que llamáis seguro de facial no es más que un obstáculo para su venta. Una barrera psicológica que impide que mucha gente pague por una moneda actual de 12 euros más de 12 euros (si fuera de San Marino o el Vaticano, sería otra cuestión).



Los pakillos también tienen valor facial canjeables en el BdE... El valor facial cercano al precio no es ningún obstaculo. Es un seguro. En finanzas en lenguaje de opciones se llama un put...y además un put sin expiración (!).



hibridus dijo:


> ¿Qué opción os queda antes de que a vuestras relucientes monedas se las coman el IPC?



Creía que precisamente el tener plata era un seguro...ienso:

Parece que no has entendido algo...



hibridus dijo:


> ¿Fundirlas? Si fueran pakillos serían rentables fundirlos en determinadas condiciones, pero para los karlillos debería ponerse la plata a 50 euros la onza como mínimo. ¿Qué como lo he calculado? Los pakillos de mala calidad se compran a unos 6 euros de media para fundir, justo la mitad de lo que vale una moneda de 12euros. Si la onza de plata está a 25 debería ponerse a 50 para empezar a ser rentable su fundición. ¿Me dejo datos por el camino? Seguro que sí, pero creo que no voy muy desencaminado.



Estás desfasado. En fundición se pagan mucho más, y el andorrano ya lleva pagándolos por más de 10 euros.



hibridus dijo:


> Por eso vuelvo a repetir que los únicos beneficiados de este mercado cerrado de carlillos son los que especulan aquí con su precio.



Explica donde está el beneficio que no lo pillo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por cierto, *ha empezado un poco tarde *a acumular inversiones en metal,...



Creo que por allí van los tiros...Ahora desembarcan los pomperos a darnos lecciones a los que ya llevamos plusvalías latentes de 3 dígitos...


----------



## QuepasaRey (7 Mar 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Por eso vuelvo a repetir que los únicos beneficiados de este mercado cerrado de carlillos son los que especulan aquí con su precio.



Llevo, al igual que tu, poco tiempo en este foro, pero me vas a permitir que te saque tarjeta amarilla, por que te la estas dando.

El "trick" de todo esto esta en ganar dinero cambiando de manos un item.
Si sabes de que hablo, no habrias puesto esa frase.
Yo no tenia ni idea del mercado de la plata y el oro hasta estas navidades, y empujado por un amigo a meterme aqui al grito de "metete lee y llena el bolso" he hecho exactamente lo que llevo haciendo mas de una decada en otros campos, compras algo, lo cambias de mano y ganas.

La parte mas enigmatica y que todo el mundo pregunta siempre es..¿ya pero quien me va a comprar....? <== si te la haces, no compres monedas de 12.

Los karlillos son un chollo, comprarlos ahora es un acierto, y estan muy lejos de ser un mercado cerrado, quizas el hilo de bid ask te confunde, y piensas que es la unica salida, dudo que los grandes amasadores de este foro tengan en mente aflojar sus monedas aqui, saben, por que asi les ha pasado otras veces, que moviendote un poco, encontraras a alguien que si le rebajas un sestercio del precio de ese dia, te comprara todas, y los errores de tu post, apuesto que son debido a que nunca has vivido eso, no has comprado algo, aguantado con ello en la mano, buscado comprador y..vendido, quedandote una pesetilla en el filtro y diciendote a ti mismo.. mmmh..funciona.

Los que especulan aqui con su precio son unos pocos, y las cantidades no quitan el hipo, te aseguro que aqui postea mucha gente que superan los 1000-2000 karlillos y que nunca los veras en el bid ask, sabran cuando llega su momento de venderlos, lo haran, y nunca sabras a quien ni a cuanto por que eso no se postea.
Asi ha sido siempre con lo demas, y por lo que voy viendo desde octubre, los metales no se diferencia en nada de los demas items de trade.


P.D. No enloquezcas en mi contra, escribo esto para que muchos dejen de dar cabezazos por que les falta el dato de que "si habrá comprador" pero falta creer en el metodo (y a muchos experiencia)


----------



## Yosako_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

¡Yaaaay! 25.70€ la onza mamma mia. :8:
A estas horas es la sesión asiática...los chinos bien que se han ganado la fama de comprar como locos: compulsivamente, a mercado y sin mirar el precio. 
¿Qué pretenden?


----------



## Hércules (7 Mar 2011)

Plata a coste 0. ¿que más queremos? Yo considero que darán beneficios y bastantes, no deja de ser plata y con una aleación muy adecuada.

Sólo una cosilla Monster, hay un diferencia entre los karlillos y los hércules o los quarters o half dollars, y es que los estadounidensenses y franceses *respetan* su moneda y han sabido crearse su mercado.

No verás a un francés compararar una eagle con sus 50 francos, mientras en España nos pasamos la tarde del domingo dudando del karlillo y eso que podemos ir al banco a cambiarlo por lo que nos ha costado. Es un problema de *mentalidad*.


----------



## 123456 (7 Mar 2011)

Marcho para Valencia unos dias , ¿sabeis si allí quedan?.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (7 Mar 2011)

Teneis algun hilo abierto sobre las nuevas monedas de 20 euros??



Nombre Composición Valor facial Peso Diámetro Tirada máxima 
20 Euros	Plata de Ley, de 925 milésimas 20 €	18 g	33 mm	2.000.000


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2011)

Sé que se ha dicho anteriormente, pero a modo de recordatorio, por favor, ¿a partir de qué spot hay que comprar las de 20 lerus?
Si no recuerdo mal estaba en torno a los 50$, no? un poco menos quizá. 

O sea, que todavía quedan unos 10 dólares de subida... ¿alguna previsión de cuándo empezaremos a ver las de a 20 como estamos viendo las de a 12 ahora?... ¿será en octubre?


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

Me autocito, asi despues de paginas de controversia, siempre hay una referencia de lo que si sabemos y tenemos claro por indiscutible, ya que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

(lo hare de vez en cuando)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-114.html#post3983552



electric0 dijo:


> Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.
> 
> Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....
> 
> ...



Actualizacion.... en el momento de autocitarme la plata contenida en una moneda anda cerca de los 14€ , concretamente 13,90 aprox.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Mar 2011)

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>

Los 14 leuros a tiro de piedra, madre mía quién lo diría hace un mes.


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

Cifras, cifras, cifras....)))


Todas las cifras son en €/K y aproximadas....

Punto equilibrio moneda de 12€ 720,73	facial/metal	
Punto equilibrio moneda de 20€ 1201,21	facial/metal	

Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15 
Duplicacion moneda 24€ en 1441,45 

En el momento de escribir este post....

836.37 €/K aqui 
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices

Lo que hace 13,9255605 € (aprox) por cada moneda.

un cordial saludo


----------



## C.J. (7 Mar 2011)

13,92 SIN IVA.


ATENCIÓN.

Esta tardepodemos pasar la barrera de los 14.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2011)

Si cada moneda de plata tiene 16.61 gramos de plata 999, entonces para que la moneda de 20 lerus tenga un valor de plata mayor que el de su facial:

20€/16,61g=1.204094-->1.20€/g

Una onza creo que tiene unos 31g. Osea 31g/onz, entonces:

1.20€/g · 31g/onz = 37.32-->*37€/onz*

Cuando la cotización de la plata en lerus se acerque a 37 será cuando haya que mirar a las de 20. Son números gordos, no me tengáis en cuenta errores de decimales (el de los gramos/onza por ejemplo), si comentáis algún error que sea algo de bulto.
Por ahora, estamos en unos 26 €/onz.

Ahora voy a hacer algo que a los analistas técnicos les va a doler en los ojos.
En agosto 2010, la plata estaba en unos 13€/onz.
En marzo 2011, la plata está en unos 26€/onz. (aunque tal y como está subiendo a lo mejor me quedo corto)
Osea, en promedio está subiendo a unos 1.85€/onz al mes.

Si de 26 a 37 van 11. Entonces hará falta unos 6 meses para alcanzar el valor de 37€/onz, si se mantiene la velocidad de ascenso actual: más o menos en septiembre.

¿Cuándo empezaremos a comprar monedas de a 20?
*Será en octubre*

A lo mejor la emisión de monedas de 2012 ya son de 30 lerus y las de 20 se quedan como una rareza.

DISCLAIMER: lo que acabo de hacer lo he hecho medio en broma para poder decir "será en octubre". De todas formas, viendo cómo está el patio, lo mismo se cumple.

PD.- Garrapatez, tu gráfica está cojonuda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Mar 2011)

Lo que molaria seria dar los karlillos a la MINT usana o australiana y que nos devuelvan unas eagles, koalas, kokaburras,...

Anda que no seria un buen destino para nuestra patria xDDD


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si cada moneda de plata tiene 16.61 gramos de plata 999, entonces para que la moneda de 20 lerus tenga un valor de plata mayor que el de su facial:
> 
> 20€/16,61g=1.204094-->1.20€/g
> 
> ...



Medio broma medio en serio, el tema es que va subiendo,..... ya...., con altibajos, mas voluble que las aves,.... pero darle tiempo al tiempo, y si quereis le quitais al precio hasta 50€/K por eso de las bajadas en pico que hace de vez en cuando, pero....¿alguien duda que nunca mas la veremos a menos de 13€ la pieza? (en valor metal claro).........

Esta nos puede sorprender mas que los mundialitos. 


Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> .......



Y mira que a Clara Campoamor la han sacado con cara de travelo,..... la moneda es fea con avaricia..... pero si sube la plata "" a lo bruto "" y tienen que subir el facial de la moneda a 30€ (por ejemplo) de 20€ solo habria dos ediciones, los mundialitos (que la tiene todo el mundo, por eso de la pelotita y tal...) y la clarita..... (travelo para los amigos) y esas si van a tener valor numismatico, en especial el travelo que no la va querer nadie ni de lejos.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 123456 (7 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo que molaria seria dar los karlillos a la MINT usana o australiana y que nos devuelvan unas eagles, koalas, kokaburras,...
> 
> Anda que no seria un buen destino para nuestra patria xDDD



Hay un forero que ganando un 10% en el peso de lo que le entregues te da a cambio bullion.
Con la de filias y fobias que hay en este foro no se si los de este hilo se llevan bien con el , tradingmetales dice que lo cambia.


----------



## merche400 (7 Mar 2011)

si ahora tuviera liquidez suficiente, o bien mi suegro me prestara pasta gansa ... me tiraba de cabeza a por el travelo ese de 20 euros 


en serio... creo que cambiar el 75% por karlillos y el 25% por travelos, estaría bien.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> No verás a un francés compararar una eagle con sus 50 francos, mientras en España nos pasamos la tarde del domingo dudando del karlillo y eso que podemos ir al banco a cambiarlo por lo que nos ha costado. Es un problema de *mentalidad*.



Mejor que la gente dude, así quedan karlillos de 12 en el BdE. ¡A tomar por culo! Que esto se quede en un "foropolio" por ahora :XX: .


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sé que se ha dicho anteriormente, pero a modo de recordatorio, por favor, ¿a partir de qué spot hay que comprar las de 20 lerus?
> Si no recuerdo mal estaba en torno a los 50$, no? un poco menos quizá.
> 
> O sea, que todavía quedan unos 10 dólares de subida... ¿alguna previsión de cuándo empezaremos a ver las de a 20 como estamos viendo las de a 12 ahora?... ¿será en octubre?




Eso cada cada cual tiene que decidirlo evaluando cuando vale el seguro de 20 euros. 

El valor de equilibrio plata-facial para las monedas de 20 euros se situa en 1.201 euros el Kg, o 1,201 euros el gramo, o 38,62 euros la onza.

Cuando en facial ya valgan 18 euros puede empezar a ser interesante. Eso es 1.081 euros el Kg, o 34,7 euros la onza.

Abro un hilo para las monedas de 20 euros...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Plata a coste 0. ¿que más queremos? Yo considero que darán beneficios y bastantes, no deja de ser plata y con una aleación muy adecuada.
> 
> Sólo una cosilla Monster, hay un diferencia entre los karlillos y los hércules o los quarters o half dollars, y es que los estadounidensenses y franceses *respetan* su moneda y han sabido crearse su mercado.
> 
> No verás a un francés compararar una eagle con sus 50 francos, mientras en España nos pasamos la tarde del domingo dudando del karlillo y eso que podemos ir al banco a cambiarlo por lo que nos ha costado. Es un problema de *mentalidad*.



Claro. En eso también está nuestra gran ventaja: No seguir a la masa borreguil que es incapaz de entender que tenemos el mejor bullion del Mundo !!!

No hay que preocuparse. SI los españoles no quieren karlillos, los alemanes no les harán ascos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Teneis algun hilo abierto sobre las nuevas monedas de 20 euros??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de abrirlo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-plata-de-20-euros-en-el-bde.html#post4028282


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Y mira que a Clara Campoamor la han sacado con cara de travelo,..... la moneda es fea con avaricia..... pero si sube la plata "" a lo bruto "" y tienen que subir el facial de la moneda a 30€ (por ejemplo) de 20€ solo habria dos ediciones, los mundialitos (que la tiene todo el mundo, por eso de la pelotita y tal...) y la clarita..... (travelo para los amigos) y esas si van a tener valor numismatico, en especial el travelo que no la va querer nadie ni de lejos.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Los futbitos y los travelillos !! Ya están bautizados :XX:


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

Hagan juego señores¡¡¡¡¡

Vamos por 840.83 €/K en el momento de escribir este post.....

Faltan solo 2 centimos de euro el kilo para los 14€ por karlillo......


Argentiferos saludos para todos.


----------



## morgan (7 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Medio broma medio en serio, el tema es que va subiendo,..... ya...., con altibajos, mas voluble que las aves,.... pero darle tiempo al tiempo, y si quereis le quitais al precio hasta 50€/K por eso de las bajadas en pico que hace de vez en cuando, pero....¿alguien duda que nunca mas la veremos a menos de 13€ la pieza? (en valor metal claro).........
> 
> Esta nos puede sorprender mas que los mundialitos.
> 
> ...



No entiendo mucho del tema de plata, pero de valor numismático sí entiendo algo, y ya te digo que olvídate de que esas monedas de 20 vayan a tener algún valor numismático, aunque sean solo 2 ediciones. 

Lo que hace valer pasta a una moneda, desde el punto de vista numismático es su tirada y el mercado al que va dirigido (a mayor mercado, más demanda, más valor a menor tirada haya). Una moneda como la de 20 euros (fea como un demonio), con una tirada de, no estoy seguro, pero me imagino que no menos de 800000 unidades y con demanda solo a nivel español (a un coleccionista alemán o francés no les interesan nada), tienen una posible revalorización numismática nula. Mira las de 12 euros del año 2002 (las primeras). Casi 10 años después, valen igual que una del 2010, por ejemplo.

Valor numismático puede tener una conmemorativa de San Marino o Vaticano, por ejemplo, que sacan 130000 por edición y su demanda es a nivel de toda Europa. Una conmemorativa de San Marino del 2004 (la primera existente), por ejemplo, a mi en su momento me costó 20 euros (gastos de envío incluídos). En ebay, las pocas que salen a subasta, las están vendiendo por 120 euros a día de hoy.


----------



## x-rosenfield (7 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hagan juego señores¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Vamos por 840.83 €/K en el momento de escribir este post.....
> 
> ...



¿Quién te las compra por 14€?

En los compro oro (por ejemplo) no compran el oro al valor de la cotización, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Aferro (7 Mar 2011)

Hola.
Tengo previsto pasar este jueves por el BdE en valencia para comprar 20-25 karlillos.
¿Sabeis como andan de remesas? ¿Hay un buen suministro?

Salut.


----------



## morgan (7 Mar 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> ¿Quién te las compra por 14€?
> 
> En los compro oro (por ejemplo) no compran el oro al valor de la cotización, ni mucho menos.



Yo es que es algo que, pese a leer este hilo con interés desde hace tiempo, no consigo entenderlo.

Y vaya por delante que de bullion no tengo más alla de unas onzas de oro, compradas hace muchos años y que no tengo ningún interés en vender. Como he dicho antes, soy un mero coleccionista, que tiene karlillos, como unos 5 por año, así como las antiguas de 2000 pesetas. Lo digo para que no me acusen de interesado ni demás, por favor, simplemente es que no lo veo claro, a ver si alguien me lo aclara.

Yo siempre pienso que el precio de una moneda lo marca el mercado. Entonces, por esa regla de 3, si el órgano emisor de esas monedas, las vende a 12 euros, esas monedas a día de hoy, valen 12 euros, tengan 20 o 40 gramos de plata y esté la plata a 25 o 50 euros. 

A mi puede querer venderme alguien esas monedas a 14 euros, como dicen que es su valor en plata actualmente, pero mientras el banco de España, que tengo a 20 minutos, los venda a 12 euros, su valor actual es 12 euros. Puede que alguno pague más, y hasta que puede que incluso las coloque más caras a otro, pero su valor de mercado, lo que valen a poco que te lo curres (ir al bde) es de 12 euros (a día de hoy).

Otra cosa es que se agoten o las retiren, entonces vale, pero estamos hablando de agotar monedas con una tirada mínima de 800000 unidades, desde hace 9 años, y las del 2004 (las leticias) con una tirada de 2 millones. En total, habrá no menos de 8 millones de esas monedas (unos 100 millones de euros). 

Por mucho que cargueis de 83 en 83, no dejeis de pensar que este subforo lo leen ¿cuanto? ¿200 personas?. Supongamos que en el bde quedaban solo el 20% disponibles. ¿200 foreros van a poder agotar 20 millones de euros en monedas de ese tipo?. Amos, no flipemos. 

El otro día fuí al bde a coger las del mundial, y gracias a vosotros, le pregunté si tenían de 12 euros de otros años (por un descuido, no compré en su momento las del 2003). Me dijo: "Tienes todas las que quieras, de todos los años, ¿cual quieres?). Así que quedar, quedan. Una cosa es que en ventanilla llegue un momento que un día concreto han soltado más de las que tenían allí, pero tienen más. El chico me dijo que si no tenían en ese momento allí, que me pasara mañana, que las cogía de la "bodega".

Y la opción de retirarlas, las habrían retirado ya hace tiempo, que ya van por la segunda edición de las de 20, vamos digo yo que si no lo han hecho ya, la lógica me dice que no lo van a hacer. 

El sentido común me dice que a corto plazo, el valor de mercado de esas monedas va a seguir siendo 12 euros. Y a medio/largo plazo, pueden agotarse, pero a saber cuanto valdrá la plata entonces. No olvidemos que en el 80 valía 50 dolares y luego se despeñó. Y lo de las fundiciones que se defendía en su momento, es que se cae por su propio peso. Ni con la plata a 50$, los de las fundiciones pagarían un spot superior a los 12 euros.

Y sí, es valor seguro su valor facial, pero eso de que no pierdes.... ¿perderás el ipc del paso de los años, no?.

Perdón por el tocho y gracias si alguien me aclara conceptos fundamentadamente (eso sí), para ver, las bondades de esas monedas, a ver si me convenzo y me apunto al carro de cargar a saco.

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (7 Mar 2011)

Son un seguro,y como todo seguro es mejor no utilizarlo. Lo ideal sería que de aquí unos años pienses que has realizado un mal negocio con las moneditas de 12 euros. Eso significara que el pais y las estructuras economicas siguen medio en pie.

Salut.


----------



## Hércules (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo es que es algo que, pese a leer este hilo con interés desde hace tiempo, no consigo entenderlo.



El tema esta en que las retiren, mientras no lo hagan...aunque en plata valgan 16...el mercado esta intervenido de facto.

¿Por que crees que hay mosqueo con el BDE? El que más y el que menos reza para que se acaben y que empiecen a replicar el precio de la plata.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse. SI los españoles no quieren karlillos, los alemanes no les harán ascos...



No te sigo, te refieres a venderlos al peso para acuñar otras monedas? Los alemanes devoraban sus conmemorativas de 10€, ¿pero las nuestras? Gracias


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> No entiendo mucho del tema de plata, pero de valor numismático sí entiendo algo, y ya te digo que olvídate de que esas monedas de 20 vayan a tener algún valor numismático, aunque sean solo 2 ediciones.
> 
> Lo que hace valer pasta a una moneda, desde el punto de vista numismático es su tirada y el mercado al que va dirigido (a mayor mercado, más demanda, más valor a menor tirada haya). Una moneda como la de 20 euros (fea como un demonio), con una tirada de, no estoy seguro, pero me imagino que no menos de 800000 unidades y con demanda solo a nivel español (a un coleccionista alemán o francés no les interesan nada), tienen una posible revalorización numismática nula. Mira las de 12 euros del año 2002 (las primeras). Casi 10 años después, valen igual que una del 2010, por ejemplo.
> 
> Valor numismático puede tener una conmemorativa de San Marino o Vaticano, por ejemplo, que sacan 130000 por edición y su demanda es a nivel de toda Europa. Una conmemorativa de San Marino del 2004 (la primera existente), por ejemplo, a mi en su momento me costó 20 euros (gastos de envío incluídos). En ebay, las pocas que salen a subasta, las están vendiendo por 120 euros a día de hoy.



Era un supuesto a muuuuuuuy largo plazo, es decir, alguna moneda antigua existira seguro que siendo fea como el culo de un mono, valga mucho dinero incluso no siendo ni de oro ni plata, es decir, si es escasa vale mas, es la unica opcion. ... monedas de 12€ tenemos para hacer una montaña,(10 distintas) por lo que nunca valdran nada, si la de 20€ solo tienen 2 ediciones (es un supuesto) logicamente valdran algo, al menos mas que las de 12€... pero todo es hablar por hablar, porque para que todo esto ocurra deberian de ser los "travelos", los ultimos de 20€, y los siguientes de 25 o 30€

En cualquier caso es hablar por hablar, no me dedico a la numismatica, solo uso la logica (y supongo que mucas veces mal)



x-rosenfield dijo:


> ¿Quién te las compra por 14€?
> 
> En los compro oro (por ejemplo) no compran el oro al valor de la cotización, ni mucho menos.



Ahora mismo a 14 nadie, pero a 13 cualquiera que necesitado de plata las vaya a fundir para hacer piezas de joyeria...

Los compro oro por lo general...... digamos que son... un poquito "aprovechados", viven de eso, y seguramente algunos viviran hasta muy bien,..... andan pagando la plata a 0.22 € el gramo y cosas asi... son la desesperacion de la economia... o el ultimo fin de las joyas de la abuela para comer unos dias mas, antes de la miseria (por desgracia)

UN saludo.


----------



## morgan (7 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Era un supuesto a muuuuuuuy largo plazo, es decir, alguna moneda antigua existira seguro que siendo fea como el culo de un mono, valga mucho dinero incluso no siendo ni de oro ni plata, es decir, si es escasa vale mas, es la unica opcion. ... monedas de 12€ tenemos para hacer una montaña,(10 distintas) por lo que nunca valdran nada, si la de 20€ solo tienen 2 ediciones (es un supuesto) logicamente valdran algo, al menos mas que las de 12€... pero todo es hablar por hablar, porque para que todo esto ocurra deberian de ser los "travelos", los ultimos de 20€, y los siguientes de 25 o 30€
> 
> En cualquier caso es hablar por hablar, no me dedico a la numismatica, solo uso la logica (y supongo que mucas veces mal)



Lo de ser fea o guapa viene a ser igual, era un comentario offtopic .

El valor numismático es muy sencillo: tu tienes algo de lo que hay poco, y que es pretendido por una buena demanda (coleccionistas, etc), que no la tienen. En ese caso tu moneda puede valer una pasta. Te pongo un caso. La moneda de 5 pesetas del gobierno provisional del año 1869 (en un estado bueno, claro). Puede valer unos cuantos millones de pesetas, y eso que su demanda sería solo a nivel nacional. ¿porqué? porque en su momento sacaron 12. Hoy en día, no todas se mantienen por lo que quedan menos de esas 12. Es escasísima. Resultado: vale una pasta.

Es prácticamente imposible que esas monedas se revaloricen numismáticamente, porque hay 800000 pululando, y ya todo el mundo que colecciona podrá tener al menos 1. Aún dentro de 40 años, esas monedas, salvo que se manden el 99% de ellas a fundir, no valdrán gran cosa. Salvo que des con 1 moneda de plata del travelo que tenga algún defecto de fabricación y que la haga única y diferente de las demás, en cuyo caso, al convertirse en un especimen raro, subiría bastante su valor numismático.

Yo las tengo como colección, 5 por cada año, pero por hobby. Sé que dentro de muchos años, no van a valer nada mas que ahora.

Coño, por mi, ojalá se revalorizaran .



electric0 dijo:


> Ahora mismo a 14 nadie, pero a 13 cualquiera que necesitado de plata las vaya a fundir para hacer piezas de joyeria...
> 
> Los compro oro por lo general...... digamos que son... un poquito "aprovechados", viven de eso, y seguramente algunos viviran hasta muy bien,..... andan pagando la plata a 0.22 € el gramo y cosas asi... son la desesperacion de la economia... o el ultimo fin de las joyas de la abuela para comer unos dias mas, antes de la miseria (por desgracia)
> 
> UN saludo.



Seamos sinceros. Las fundiciones no te darían 13 euros por el contenido en plata de un karlillo ni jartos de grifa. A ver si un día alguien se anima a llevar plata a fundición (no moneda de curso legal, por supuesto) y nos dice a cuanto le dan el gramo de lo que lleve.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Lo de ser fea o guapa viene a ser igual, era un comentario offtopic .
> 
> El valor numismático es muy sencillo: tu tienes algo de lo que hay poco, y que es pretendido por una buena demanda (coleccionistas, etc), que no la tienen. En ese caso tu moneda puede valer una pasta. Te pongo un caso. La moneda de 5 pesetas del gobierno provisional del año 1869 (en un estado bueno, claro). Puede valer unos cuantos millones de pesetas, y eso que su demanda sería solo a nivel nacional. ¿porqué? porque en su momento sacaron 12. Hoy en día, no todas se mantienen por lo que quedan menos de esas 12. Es escasísima. Resultado: vale una pasta.
> 
> ...



Pues siendo sincero, yo se de un sitio donde las copran a 13€ (hasta cierto stock) pero me pilla en la otra punta de españa para venderlas, me lo dijo otro forero que ya ha vendido varias a ese precio, y mas.


----------



## morgan (7 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues siendo sincero, yo se de un sitio donde las copran a 13€ (hasta cierto stock) pero me pilla en la otra punta de españa para venderlas, me lo dijo otro forero que ya ha vendido varias a ese precio, y mas.



¿Una fundición? ¿O una tienda, empresa o particular?.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> ¿Una fundición? ¿O una tienda, empresa o particular?.



Que sepa, una empresa/joyero que las usa para hacer piezas y demas, de plata.
Segun me dijo el otro forero (que no dare el nombre salvo si el quiere, que se pronuncie) puede comprar unos 50kilos a la semana de plata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Y vaya por delante que de bullion no tengo más alla de unas onzas de oro, compradas hace muchos años (...)
> 
> Yo siempre pienso que el precio de una moneda lo marca el mercado. Entonces, por esa regla de 3, si el órgano emisor de esas monedas, las vende a 12 euros, esas monedas a día de hoy, valen 12 euros, tengan 20 o 40 gramos de plata y esté la plata a 25 o 50 euros.
> 
> A mi puede querer venderme alguien esas monedas a 14 euros, como dicen que es su valor en plata actualmente, pero mientras el banco de España, que tengo a 20 minutos, los venda a 12 euros, su valor actual es 12 euros. Puede que alguno pague más, y hasta que puede que incluso las coloque más caras a otro, pero su valor de mercado, lo que valen a poco que te lo curres (ir al bde) es de 12 euros (a día de hoy).




Nos puedes explicar entonces por qué las monedas de Franco de 100 ptas se pagan ya a más de 10 euros? También puedes llevarlas al BdE y cambiarlas por unos centimillos de euro equivalenta a 100 ptas...

¿Por qué los quarters americanos se pagan a muchos dólares en vez de a un cuarto de dolar? 

En efecto, te va bien leer el hilo para aprender un mundo nuevo que desconoces...el del valor del metal...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Tienes razón con lo del valor numismático. Yo tampoco creo que nunca tengan ninguno. Pero en esto te estrellas:



morgan dijo:


> Seamos sinceros. Las fundiciones no te darían 13 euros por el contenido en plata de un karlillo ni jartos de grifa. A ver si un día alguien se anima a llevar plata a fundición (no moneda de curso legal, por supuesto) y nos dice a cuanto le dan el gramo de lo que lleve.



Las fundiciones se tragan cualquier tipo de plata, y si es amonedada mejor que mejor...


----------



## morgan (7 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Que sepa, una empresa/joyero que las usa para hacer piezas y demas, de plata.
> Segun me dijo el otro forero (que no dare el nombre salvo si el quiere, que se pronuncie) puede comprar unos 50kilos a la semana de plata.



Ná, hombre, no hace falta que des más datos. Yo decía que en una fundición, ni de coña te daban 13 euros por karlillo a día de hoy. Por eso, te preguntaba si era fundición.

Luego ya, lo que haga una empresa o particular con su dinero es asunto suyo. Sus motivos tendrá. Tal vez, esa persona, haga cuentas y considere que desplazarse hasta el bde, para trincar monedas, le suponga un coste mayor en gastos de desplazamiento y en el coste que le supone el tiempo perdido en el mismo, hasta el punto que no le compensa, y le resulte más barato pagar 13 euros por moneda a alguien que se las lleve directamente (y en grandes cantidades).

Porque si el tío vive en una provincia capital de comunidad autónoma, y paga 13 euros por algo que le venden al lado de casa por 12, sería una decisión, bajo mi humilde opinión, del genero bobo.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tienes razón con lo del valor numismático. Yo tampoco creo que nunca tengan ninguno. Pero en esto te estreallas:
> 
> Nos puedes explicar entonces por qué las monedas de Franco de 100 ptas se pagan ya a más de 10 euros? También puedes llevarlas al BdE y cambiarlas por unos centimillos de euro equivalenta a 100 ptas...
> 
> Las fundiciones se tragan cualquier tipo de plata, y si es amonedada mejor que mejor...



Monster, no me has entendido. 

Yo te digo, que a día de hoy, esas monedas, mientras el bde las venda a 12 euros, su valor de mercado son 12 euros. Y veo que a corto plazo, sea difícil que vaya a cambiar, porque hay 8 millones de monedas de esas circulando, y me extrañaría que en el bde no queden, como poco, (siendo muy optimista) una octava parte, 1 millón de ellas. Habría que cargar (aún) 12 millones de euros en monedas de esas. Y aquí habrá mucho forero que además de 30 cm, tienen muchos miles de euros que le sobran, pero 200 foreros de bolsa e inversiones no van a poder con 12 millones de euros en monedas que quedan en el bde. Hay monedas para tiempo, hablamos de no menos de 1 año , a mi entender (y eso siendo optimista). En el bde de mi provincia, había cuando fuí, todas las que quisieras.

Y que no creo que el bde las retire, porque, si después de 2 ediciones a 20 euros, no ha hecho ya lo de retirarlas, veo difícil que lo vaya a hacer ya. Lo normal y el sentido común, me dice que no lo harán, aunque con estos, a saber.

Los paquillos son un caso de moneda, cuyo valor de mercado puede ser el de su valor en plata o el que quiera, porque en este caso el bde no las vende a 100 pesetas. Si el bde ahora sacara al mercado 8 millones de paquillos a 100 pesetas (0,60 euros) cada moneda. ¿cuanto valdría el paquillo?. ¿seguiría alguien pagando 10 euros por moneda?.

Coñe, también tengo algún que otro paquillo en la colección. Tendré que mirar si me sobra alguno . Y algún alfonsín de plata creo que tengo de más.

Y las fundiciones tragan cualquier tipo de plata, ok, pero.... en serio, ¿pagan 13 euros por el contenido en plata de un karlillo? ¿10 por un pakillo?. Creo que está claro que no.


----------



## Argentum emere (7 Mar 2011)

¿dónde puedo ver la cotización de la plata en tiempo real?

Gracias


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Y las fundiciones tragan cualquier tipo de plata, ok, pero.... en serio, ¿pagan 13 euros por el contenido en plata de un karlillo? ¿10 por un pakillo?. Creo que está claro que no.



A mi me da igual decir nombres pq el es forero y es publicidad para el y siempre le vendrá bien. Mira la web del andorrano y veras que los paquitos están a mas de 10 euros hace unos días ... q hoy estará a mas ya que la plata ha subido.
Para mi es de los pocos que pagan bien por los metales y no se aprovechan.

Yo sinceramente no compro de 12 pq no hay en mi ciudad que sino cargaba


----------



## vigobay (7 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿dónde puedo ver la cotización de la plata en tiempo real?
> 
> Gracias



El sitio más típico para ver la cotización de la plata en tiempo real es:
Kitco - Silver Page

Los gráficos están en dólares y si quieres verlos en euros una opción gratuita buena es :
All Metal Data on 24hGold

Es entretenido ver subir la plata como un cohete, pero al mismo tiempo da rabia que mientras haya monedas en el BDE el dinero de los Karlillos está totalmente parado. La madre del cordero sería saber exactamente cuando se van a terminar porque ahí pegarán un buen empujón, aunque en mi opinión siempre estarán bastante por debajo del spot de la plata ya que tienen barreras psicológicas por arriba y por abajo. El tiempo lo dirá...y mientras tanto el coste de oportunidad es el que es.


----------



## electric0 (7 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Lo de ser fea o guapa viene a ser igual, era un comentario offtopic .
> 
> El valor numismático es muy sencillo: tu tienes algo de lo que hay poco, y que es pretendido por una buena demanda (coleccionistas, etc), que no la tienen. En ese caso tu moneda puede valer una pasta. Te pongo un caso. La moneda de 5 pesetas del gobierno provisional del año 1869 (en un estado bueno, claro). Puede valer unos cuantos millones de pesetas, y eso que su demanda sería solo a nivel nacional. ¿porqué? porque en su momento sacaron 12. Hoy en día, no todas se mantienen por lo que quedan menos de esas 12. Es escasísima. Resultado: vale una pasta.
> 
> ...





BUeno, si hay posibilidades de revalorizacion numismatica, pienso que las "travelas" tienen mas posibilidades que otras, curiosamente por lo feas que son, (que nos las va a querer ni el que las pario) y porque al venir en tiempos de crisis posiblemente tambien se vendan/cambien pocas, y terminen el resto en fundicion para hacer mas monedas, no se.... es complicado de cualquier manera, y por supuesto si se produce esa "revalorizacion numismatica" sera escasa.

Curiosamente ya se ven por ebay y demas algunas ventas de monedas de 12€ por 15, 16 y cosas asi... claro que son mercados distintos y valores distintos.... si para terminar una coleccion hace falta un año, logico y normal que se page cara una moneda, ya que con el resto termina completando la coleccion y revalorizandolas todas.

Es todo un problema de conjunto, cuando nos ponemos a discutir sobre revalorizaciones es dificil muchas veces distinguir a que nos referimos, ya que la moneda tiene tres valores muy distintos (numismatico, facial y metal) que aparte de muy distintos se interfieren en ocasiones unos a otros.

Curioso el momento que vivimos, pocas veces una cosa llega a tener tres valores distintos simultaneamente (aunque el numismatico sea ahora el mas pobre y erratico)

---

En cuanto a lo de los 13 €, bueno, la fundicion no ve moneda, solo ve plata, y peso de la misma, junto con posibilidad de compra mas o menos barata.
Todos sabemos la ilegalidad de fundir moneda de curso legal, pero no nos engañemos, la realidad es que se lleva haciendo muchos años, y si el fundidor ve la oportunidad no dudara en hacerlo y ganar dinero, aunque nunca reconoceran haberlo hecho, al menos en publico.

En un momento dado si a un platero le hacen falta unos kilos para ya, no dudara pagar a 13€, cuando sabe que si va al Bde, solo podra conseguir minucias diarias, mientras que pagando a 13 (algo mas caro, pero dentro de ganacias) podra tener en el dia los kilos que necesite, sin colas y sin volver todos los dias y algo mas barato que su proveedor habitual... todo depende de la necesidad del momento.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

Las "mentes pensantes" del hilo ya han dejado claro que nadie va a pagar más de 12 € por una moneda de 12 €, así que mañana cambiaré mis karlillos y compraré eagles a 1$ :rolleye:


----------



## Yosako_borrado (7 Mar 2011)

Me da igual lo que paguen ahora. ¡Esto es una operación buy and hold coño!

Aparte de que la plata de los karlillos es la perfecta para joyería, 925 milésimas, lo que no requiere más que fundir y listo. Ni mezclar, ni separar metales, ni nada de nada. Ley del mínimo esfuerzo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

Por aquí anda este gilipollas suplantador thankeando en mi nombre (el nick es m-nsterspeculator):

Burbuja Económica - Perfil: Mοnsterspeculator

Parece que los intentos de manipulación de estos mierdas no tiene límite.


----------



## C.J. (8 Mar 2011)

Sería interesante ver las IPs de todos estos manipuladores, nos llevaríamos una sorpresa al cotejarlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (8 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Sería interesante ver las IPs de todos estos manipuladores, nos llevaríamos una sorpresa al cotejarlas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Estaran todas en el mismo rango, ya que de una "pirula" a otra, apagaran el router para que coja una nueva ip, lo que ignoran es que al estar en la misma localizacion la ip nueva estara dentro de los mismos rangos, o en todo caso de los asignados a ese operador para esa red.

Tambien seguramente ignoren que los servidores se quedan con la copla de cada una de las ip que conectan y que es lo que hacen..... en fin se les puede cojer si se quiere pero.... ¿realmente merece la pena?

-------------

Y al hilo del hilo.... 841.31 €/k en el momento de escribir el post, recuperando todo lo "perdido" ayer tarde, y ¿con prespectivas alcistas para hoy? ...... karlillos a 14€/unidad....

UN saludo


----------



## chak4l (8 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Llama al 925 227 354 y que te pasen con caja, son muy serviciales.



Totalmente de acuerdo, gente muy amable
En toledo solo quedan del 2005 y del 2009, segun la lista que he podido ver en la que me apuntan creo que era la 5º persona que cambiaba monedas, no se si del dia o de la semana, los 4 delante mias habian sacado 12, 47, pero ninguno el maximo las 83, la liquidez empieza a hacerse necesaria para seguir cargando.

Si no tienen mas reservas, lo que he podido ver que tenian a la vista en esta sucursal es que quedan poquitas ya.


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Las "mentes pensantes" del hilo ya han dejado claro que nadie va a pagar más de 12 € por una moneda de 12 €, así que mañana cambiaré mis karlillos y compraré eagles a 1$ :rolleye:



Podrías ser menos irónico con lo de "mentes pensantes". Esta "mente pensante" te ha expuesto, creo que educadamente, una serie de argumentos que tu "mente pensante" no ha rebatido con ningún argumento. El único ha sido monsterspeculador con el tema de los pakillos, y creo que se le ha respondido claramente la diferencia entre uno y otro.

Podrás comprar eagles a 1$ si la fed o el órgano emisor correspondiente te las vende en cantidades industriales a 1$. En ese caso, su valor de mercado sería 1$. Al no ser así, tendrás que pagar el valor que determine el mercado. Punto.

El valor de mercado de los karlillos, a día de hoy, son 12 euros. Si alguien quiere pagar más de lo que determina el mercado, es su problema. En ebay 1 pavo ha pagado 23 euros + 4 de envío por una de 20 euros. ¿Vale esa moneda 27 euros?. Ni de coña. Siempre habrá gente que paga sobreprecios por encima del mercado, siempre ha habido y habrá.

Para que valgan más esas monedas, es necesario que pasen alguna de estas 2 cosas: 

1) Que se agoten: es al menos un proceso largo porque ha habido tiradas durante 10 años y bastante grandes. Con que queden poco más del 10% disponibles a la venta en el bde hablaríamos de 1 millón por vender. Mucha tela. 

2) retirarlas, ya veremos, de momento no lo han hecho, por lo que no parece que esté entre sus ideas hacerlo.

A partir de aquí, uno puede hacerse las pajas mentales que crea con la cotización de la plata, pero esas monedas valen 12 euros, a día de hoy y salvo que se agoten o las retiren. 

Quizá se agoten en 2 años (quizá antes), pero igual entonces, la plata se ha pegado un ostiazo que hace que su contenido en plata, no llegue a ser mayor que los 12 euros del facial, en cuyo caso, te quedas igual, con un valor en dinero, en ese caso, devaluado en el ipc de esos 2 años.

La cotización de la plata es eso, cotización, y por tanto, está sometida a fluctuaciones y ciclos alcistas y bajistas. Igual ahora es alcista y dentro de 2 años, bajista. Pareceis pepitos con lo de "el tocho nunca baja", pero en vuestro caso, "la plata nunca baja". Hace 30 años valía 50 $ la onza, ¿que pasó después? pues eso.

Aquí hay gente que lee, y leyendoos, parece como si "vete al bde, compra a 12 y automáticamente tienes 14", y eso, a día de hoy, digo que ¡no es cierto!, y doy mis razones. Que cada uno lea los pros y contras de esto, y que decida si esto es tan chollo como lo pintais o no.

Y a partir de aquí, que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Si sale bien, pues mejor para vosotros, pero si sale mal, y te quedas como estás (menos el ipc), que no se diga que alguien no dijo que este "chollo" puede (y digo puede) que no lo sea.

Edito para decir que mi IP no coincide con la de ningún otro de los que han participado en este hilo y cuyas opiniones, son parecidas a la mía. Teneis mi permiso para preguntárselo a un moderador si quereis.


----------



## ido (8 Mar 2011)

Buenos días a todos,

Hoy he llamado al BDE de Barcelona y me han comentado que no tenían previsión (que posiblemente no) de volver a tener stock nuevo (estuchado) de monedas de 12€ de plata y añadió que de este año casi seguro que no salen nuevas (normal) pero que tenían usadas en caja, alguna pega en comprar usadas? Se que con el paso del tiempo se fastidia la plata. Vosotros que haríais los que las compráis por la plata.

De 20€ las que quiera claro.



Por otro lado nadie se a molestado en analizar las de 2€ de plata no conseguí encontrar su cantidad de plata alguien que sepa mas del tema podría arrojar algo de luz?









2011 - Alhambra, Generalife y Albaicín de Granada
Durante el primer semestre de 2011, se va a poner en circulación la quinta emisión de moneda de 2 euros conmemorativa, dedicada en esta ocasión a la Alhambra, Generalife y Albaicín de Granada.
En su reverso se mostrará una imagen del inigualable Patio de los Leones, situado en la Alhambra de Granada. Después de la emisión de 2010, esta será la segunda moneda de la serie anual dedicada a los sitios en España incluidos en la Lista del Patrimonio Mundial de la UNESCO (enlace en inglés).
BOE: Orden ministerial (EHA/2314/2010) 

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Ciudadano*>*Moneda y Billetes*>*Emisiones de 2 Euros

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2011:050:0002:0002:ESDF

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_conmemorativas.pdf


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

ido dijo:


> Por otro lado nadie se a molestado en analizar las de 2€ de plata no conseguí encontrar su cantidad de plata alguien que sepa mas del tema podría arrojar algo de luz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola.

Que yo sepa, esa moneda de 2 euros no es de plata. Es una moneda conmemorativa de 2 euros como fué la del quijote en 2005, o la de la mezquita de Cordoba en 2010 (o como será la de la Catedral de Burgos en 2012). 

Creo que en el bde te las venden a 2 euros, desde hace días. Incluso te vendían rollos de 25 monedas de esas "sin estrenar". De hecho, hay gente que pillaba rollos de 25 monedas (por 50 euros) y luego las vende sueltas por ebay a 3 o 3.5 euros cada una (hay mucho espabilao).

Y son monedas de 2 euros normales y corrientes, de curso legal, que puedes usar para pagar el café si quieres. Pero no son de plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Para que valgan más esas monedas, es necesario que pasen alguna de estas 2 cosas:
> 
> 1) Que se agoten: es al menos un proceso largo porque ha habido tiradas durante 10 años y bastante grandes. Con que queden poco más del 10% disponibles a la venta en el bde hablaríamos de 1 millón por vender. Mucha tela.
> 
> ...




Nonsense. 

¿Realmente crees que si la plata se pone a 100 euros las monedas de 12 euros van a valer 12 euros?

El BdE las "vende" por 12 euros. ¿Conoces alguien más que las venda por el valor facial?

Porque yo mismo las compro a 12,50 y otros a más:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-9.html#post4032502

Tu IP será diferente pero tienes algunos detalles que me recuerdan a alguien...ienso:

Por cierto...cambiar la IP tan fácil como utilizar proxies...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

ido dijo:


> Se que con el paso del tiempo se fastidia la plata.



Si fuese así no existirían denarios....


----------



## ido (8 Mar 2011)

Morgan gracias por la aclaración, no sé en donde creí leer que el borde era de plata, e estado buscando esa información de nuevo pero no la he encontrado supongo que o lo lei de otra moneda o a saber como me hice con esa idea ::

Si que encontré información que confirmaba lo que explicas.

En todo caso una pregunta que deje al aire antes es si compraríais monedas usadas de 12€? Inconvenientes?


Por otro lado la sucursal de mi banco en mi barrio me comento que podían hacer pedidos pequeños me comento que cuantas quería si 3 o 4 y yo al decirle que quería como 100-200 se quedo ::

Ahora no se si aunque sean pedidos de 5 monedas ir y probar haber si algunas le pueden traer.


----------



## Jalapa (8 Mar 2011)

Tengo un par de ellas compradas hace unos tres años.

Como moneda, dejan bastante que desear, no tiene comparacion con el acabado de una Kookaburra, ni un Eagle ....
Son mas bastas, pero eso si, monedones si que son )




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alguien conoce estas series del quinto centenario?
> 
> ¿Qué os parecen las de 5 Oz a 160euros?
> 
> ...


----------



## Argentum emere (8 Mar 2011)

Al hilo de las conmemorativas de 2€. ¿Creéis que es buena inversión en aras de poder un día tener un valor numis?


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nonsense.
> 
> ¿Realmente crees que si la plata se pone a 100 euros las monedas de 12 euros van a valer 12 euros?
> 
> ...



Por partes:

1) No sé quien piensas que soy, pero no lo soy. Ayer fué la primera vez que participé en este hilo. Te lo juro. Y lo de los proxies, escribo desde el curro, y hay un proxy, no lo puedo evitar.

2) No voy a seguir ya más con el tema de karlillos. Es que es de cajón de madera de pino. Si la plata se pone a 100 euros y el bde tiene 1 millón de karlillos disponibles para vender a 12 euros, esas monedas, mientras el órgano emisor las venda a 12 euros, valdrán 12 euros. 

Es como si en bolsa te encontraras con la empresa karlillos S.A, que tiene 8 millones de acciones como capital y en este momento de cotización alguien, un jran accionista, ha puesto en venta un paquete de 1 millón de acciones a 12 euros. Tu estás con tu paquete de acciones dispuesto a vender cuando llegue a 12,50. ¿Subirá la cotización de karlillos S.A?. En principio, no, hasta que la demanda se liquide ese paquete de 1 millón de acciones a 12 euros que está en mercado y que está haciendo resistencia. O si el vendedor , retira de la venta ese paquete de 1 millón de acciones. Es un ejemplo muy chorra, pero está claro.

3) No conozco a nadie más que que las venda a 12 euros, por supuesto, pero, joder, es el bde, el órgano que las emite y que tiene cientos de miles, incluso puede que algún que otro millón de ellas para vender. Y está en muchas provincias. 

4) Tu puedes comprarlas a 12,50 , eres muy libre de hacer con tu dinero lo que quieras. Yo vivo en una ciudad pequeña, capital de CCAA, y si alguien me dice que me vende 50 karlillos a 12,50 cada una, le diría que ni de coña, que tengo el bde a 20 minutos andando de aquí, y me basta con ir allí y me pillo esas 50 a 12 euros cada una. No es que sea tacaño, pero no me gusta tirar la pasta pagando un precio por encima de mercado.

Ahora, si sale una ley que dice que las retiran en x días, me voy para el bde directo a llenar las alforjas ::. 

Pero mientras tanto....:fiufiu:


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> 1) No sé quien piensas que soy, pero no lo soy. Ayer fué la primera vez que participé en este hilo. Te lo juro. Y lo de los proxies, escribo desde el curro, y hay un proxy, no lo puedo evitar.
> 
> ...



2) Ni idea tienes tio.... Las de 10 € de 2011 de Alemania valen 10 € y fijate tu por donde, que las del 2010 y anteriores, no las encuentras por el mismo precio NI DE COÑA. Solo y EXCLUSIVAMENTE valdran 12 € en el BDE. Y con la plata a 100 €, ten por seguro que no habria ni una a 12 € ni a 20 €.

3) Por lo visto no has visto las ultimas tiradas.... en las que solo rondan las 800k-900k con lo que las que quedan, son MUY pocas, es evidente. 

4) Hay gente que o vive lejos, o no tiene BDE, o en el BDE no tienen o no dan. En un mes cierran como 7 delegaciones del BDE.... (http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/v/20101125/cantabria/santander-queda-banco-espana-20101125.html)
Hoy en el BDE de Bilbao que me he pasado me han dado 8 monedas... SI SI, 8 monedas... NO TENIAN del 2010, y del resto de años solo de 2008 y 2009, y me han dado 4 de cada año, quedandose ellos con otras 4-5 de cada año para otras personas, dicho por la tia. En Santander estube ayer, y NO TENIAN, como hace semanas que ya no tienen.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> 1) No sé quien piensas que soy, pero no lo soy. Ayer fué la primera vez que participé en este hilo. Te lo juro. Y lo de los proxies, escribo desde el curro, y hay un proxy, no lo puedo evitar.



No te preocupes por ello. Estamos simplemente al tanto por los intentos de manipulación que enrarecen el clima en este hilo.




morgan dijo:


> 2) No voy a seguir ya más con el tema de karlillos. Es que es de cajón de madera de pino. Si la plata se pone a 100 euros y el bde tiene 1 millón de karlillos disponibles para vender a 12 euros, esas monedas, mientras el órgano emisor las venda a 12 euros, valdrán 12 euros.



La situación que describes es imposible. Si la plata se pone a 100€ y por cada karlillo que eches a fundir ganas 40€ ten por seguro que vas a tener legiones haciendo cola en el BdE para llevárselos. Luego van a durar un par de días.



morgan dijo:


> Es como si en bolsa te encontraras con la empresa karlillos S.A, que tiene 8 millones de acciones como capital y en este momento de cotización alguien, un jran accionista, ha puesto en venta un paquete de 1 millón de acciones a 12 euros. Tu estás con tu paquete de acciones dispuesto a vender cuando llegue a 12,50. ¿Subirá la cotización de karlillos S.A?. En principio, no, hasta que la demanda se liquide ese paquete de 1 millón de acciones a 12 euros que está en mercado y que está haciendo resistencia. O si el vendedor , retira de la venta ese paquete de 1 millón de acciones. Es un ejemplo muy chorra, pero está claro.



Y un ejemplo muy erróneo. Si vende las acciones a 12 euros y al día siguiente otroga un dividendo de 40€ ten por seguro que se las comprarán todas y a continuación las que venda yo a 12,50.

Que pudiendo comprar monedas a 12 euros la gente no las quiera pagar más, pues completamente de acuerdo. Salvo que: Algunos quieren más que las 83 por cabeza y día, algunos quieren comprar de forma anónima, algunos no tienen sucursales del BdE a mano, el ir a por ellas en las agencias bancarias cuesta tiempo, luego dinero (evaluado en más de 1 € por karlillo).



morgan dijo:


> 3) No conozco a nadie más que que las venda a 12 euros, por supuesto, pero, joder, es el bde, el órgano que las emite y que tiene cientos de miles, incluso puede que algún que otro millón de ellas para vender. Y está en muchas provincias.
> 
> 4) Tu puedes comprarlas a 12,50 , eres muy libre de hacer con tu dinero lo que quieras. Yo vivo en una ciudad pequeña, capital de CCAA, y si alguien me dice que me vende 50 karlillos a 12,50 cada una, le diría que ni de coña, que tengo el bde a 20 minutos andando de aquí, y me basta con ir allí y me pillo esas 50 a 12 euros cada una. No es que sea tacaño, pero no me gusta tirar la pasta pagando un precio por encima de mercado.



Te he respondido arriba a esto.



morgan dijo:


> Ahora, si sale una ley que dice que las retiran en x días, me voy para el bde directo a llenar las alforjas ::.
> 
> Pero mientras tanto....:fiufiu:



El día que digan que las retiran ya no quedarán para que te puedas servir las que quieras. 

Algunos no entendéis la importancia de anticipar. Muchos en este foro compraron las monedas de 12 euros por cajas de 500 allá en el 2008. ¿Qué fue una mala inversión? Depende...Para aquel que quería tener efectivo en bancolchón fue una excelente operación cambiar billetes por monedas. Además lo pudo hacer sin restricción. Viste en perspectiva no fue mala inversión en absoluto en el sentido de que ha dispuesto de efectivo de forma permanente y ha podido acumular cantidad sin problema.


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Al hilo de las conmemorativas de 2€. ¿Creéis que es buena inversión en aras de poder un día tener un valor numis?



Depende. Es ley de oferta y demanda.

Por ejemplo, las conmemorativas de España, pues no. España hace tiradas bastante grandes (de millones), y si hay mucha oferta de ellas disponible, pues evidentemente son fáciles de conseguir y el precio no debe ser muy alto. Por ejemplo, la del quijote del 2005, 6 años después, no vale casi nada más de lo que valía cuando salió. Y dentro de 6 años, tampoco valdrá casi nada más. Eso no quita lo que decía antes en otro post. Que hay gente que pilla un rollo de 25 monedas conmemorativas nuevas del bde (como las de la alhambra) y luego las vende por ebay a 3 euros o 3.5. Un 50% de beneficio no está mal, pero vamos.

Sin embargo, otras conmemorativas como San Marino, Vaticano, suelen ser monedas de colección, que no circulan (van en blister con estuche y tal) y son monedas de tirada limitada (Vaticano : 100000 y San Marino 130000) o así, y por esas, se pagan más.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo en ebay, la conmemorativa del 2005 de San Marino se paga a 95 euros:

http://***.ebay.es/SAN-MARINO-2-EUR...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2eb3a0e21b

A mi me parece una barbaridad. A mi esas monedas, me traen la conmemorativa de cada año en curso de allí mismo y allí las venden en tienda por unos 15 euros más gastos de envío. Lo que pasa es que se agotan bastante rápido, y luego si alguien la quiere, tiene que soltar la gallina. 

Y es ley de oferta y demanda. Ahora pagan 95 euros, pero igual el año que viene, pasan de moda, no les interesa a ni dios y no te dan por ellas un chavo. Igual que se demandan más ahora, igual luego no. Nunca se sabe.


----------



## hinka (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Ahora, si sale una ley que dice que las retiran en x días, me voy para el bde directo a llenar las alforjas ::.
> 
> Pero mientras tanto....:fiufiu:



Ten por seguro que si llega ese dia vas a llenar ummmm ummmm ummmm nada.
Y ten por seguro que ese dia llegará tarde o temprano pero llegará.
O piensa que si la plata esta a 200€ vas a salir del BdE con ella a 12€. 
El estado no es rapido, no lo necesitan. Crees que les importa que nos llevemos unos kg. 
Cuando algun amigo necesite esa plata, hoy tienes mañana.... telerañas es lo que quedará en las camaras acorazadas. No es tonto ¿o alguno de vosotros vio el oro del BdE?.
Y como dije alguna vez tb sabe donde estamos y como encontrarnos. Eso es inevitable, da igual que des DNI, datos falsos verdaderos es igual..... otra cosa es que cuando vengan, si vienen claro esta que yo no lo creo. Encuentren algo, ese es otro tema....
Todo tiene su "tempo" y el "tempo" es lo importante.
La ventaja para mi forma de ver.
No tengo que comprar a nadie en alemania o usa o casa cristo, voy y en 30 minutos me llevo lo que necesito, sin transferencias, correos, aduanas etc etc. Es comodo muy comodo. Y lo importante es el "tempo" y el de la plata esta por llegar.
Y yo como el estado puedo esperar.


----------



## Argentum emere (8 Mar 2011)

He estado mirando las monedas de Portugal plata 500, y están a 1€ y pico por encima del valor de cruce. Creo que son igual de "chollo" que los karlillos. El problema es que sólo te las sirven de 15 en 15.


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> 2) Ni idea tienes tio.... Las de 10 € de 2011 de Alemania valen 10 € y fijate tu por donde, que las del 2010 y anteriores, no las encuentras por el mismo precio NI DE COÑA. Solo y EXCLUSIVAMENTE valdran 12 € en el BDE. Y con la plata a 100 €, ten por seguro que no habria ni una a 12 € ni a 20 €.
> 
> 3) Por lo visto no has visto las ultimas tiradas.... en las que solo rondan las 800k-900k con lo que las que quedan, son MUY pocas, es evidente.
> 
> ...



Ay, dios. Las de 10 euros de Alemania (que son guapas), podrán valer lo que tu estés dispuesto a pagar. A mi, que vivo lejísimos, si me interesa mucho esa moneda para colección, la compro, aunque pague algo más, porque la mera opción de tener que ir al bde de Alemania para comprar 1 o varias,y aunque las venda a 10, pues como que no me compensa. De hecho, las del aguila las pillaría por 14 o 15 euros si se me presentara la opción porque me resultan chulas. 

Me la vende un tío en Alemania a mi, y porque estoy interesado en ella.Posiblemente , si en el bde de Alemania las venden a 10, seguramente el vecino de al lado del vendedor no se las compraría a 15 euros, si tiene el bde al lado que se las vende a 10. ¿O no?.

Fué el ejemplo del joyero que comentaba uno antes. A ese le interesan para fundir, habrá hecho cuentas y le supone más caro ir él al bde que pagar 13 euros a uno para que se las lleve. Pues de puta madre, mejor para él.

Lo de las tiradas: Si solo hubiera 800000 en circulación, pues estupendo. Pero esas 800000 las multiplicas por 9 años, le sumas 1200000 de tirada adicional de letizias del 2004 y tienes 8,5 millones de monedas. Y no han retirado ninguna edición. Pero si puedes o podías comprar hasta del año 2002, por dios. Yo solamente digo, que supongamos que quedan una octava parte todavía. ¡1 millón hasta que se agoten! . Hay que cargar 12 millones de euros en monedas. ¿tu crees que de ser el caso se acabarían en unos días, semanas o incluso meses?.

En el bde, la última vez que fuí tenía de todos los años. Ahora no sé, pero me extraña que 200 o 500 tíos de un foro de internet vayan a acabar con una serie de monedas, que seguían ahí algunas desde el 2002. Es que no cabe en cabeza humana que podais pensar eso.

Desconozco si van a cerrar oficinas del bde, no lo sabía. Monedas de esas tienen. Y es normal que te pongan pegas, porque tienen unas estupendas y nuevecitas, que les dan 20 euros de ingreso en lugar de 12. Tendrán impuesto que la prioridad sea vender las de 20. Ya te contaré cuando me acerqué a comprar las del travelo.

Si me he equivocado, no tendría problema en reconocerlo.

Insisto, que ojalá os salga bien el tema, que a mi no me molesta, que por tener tengo 5 de cada año y hasta de los años que eran 2000 pesetas. Y también tengo más monedas de plata y otras de oro. Que no me pilla desprevenido el madmax. Es solo que aplico un razonamiento basado en el sentido común, nada más. 

Por cierto, al que le venda una moneda del travelo a un alemán y por más de 20 euros, le hago la ola.


----------



## morgan (8 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La situación que describes es imposible. Si la plata se pone a 100€ y por cada karlillo que eches a fundir ganas 40€ ten por seguro que vas a tener legiones haciendo cola en el BdE para llevárselos. Luego van a durar un par de días.
> 
> Y un ejemplo muy erróneo. Si vende las acciones a 12 euros y al día siguiente otroga un dividendo de 40€ ten por seguro que se las comprarán todas y a continuación las que venda yo a 12,50.



El ejemplo ya dije que era chorra, y no estaba nada currado.

De todas maneras, gracias, indirectamente me has dado la razón. Tienes razón en lo de que si la plata se pone a 100 euros y al fundir te dan 40 habrá colas y ostias por ellas, y se agotarán, pero en tu respuesta vienes a decir *que siempre que se agoten * entonces valdrán lo que "merecen". 

Y en lo de las acciones dices lo mismo. Tu paquete de acciones a 12,50 las podrás vender sin problemas a ese precio, cuando les compren todas las acciones del paquete de 12 ("ten por seguro que se las comprarán todas y a continuación las que venda yo a 12,50") . Es que es lo que he dicho yo. Y he añadido la opción de que retirara las acciones de venta. Entonces la demanda existente, iría a buscar tu paquete de acciones a 12,50. Pero hasta entonces, no. 

Si en el fondo hasta en parte piensas lo mismo .Yo creo que solo diferimos en que pensais que se van a acabar pronto y yo creo que no, que puede tardar mucho tiempo, y entonces a saber como estará la plata.


----------



## Hércules (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Ay, dios.
> 
> Insisto, que ojalá os salga bien el tema, que a mi no me molesta, que por tener tengo 5 de cada año y hasta de los años que eran 2000 pesetas. Y también tengo más monedas de plata y otras de oro. Que no me pilla desprevenido el madmax. Es solo que aplico un razonamiento basado en el sentido común, nada más.
> 
> Por cierto, al que le venda una moneda del travelo a un alemán y por más de 20 euros, le hago la ola.



Creo que estas comparando dos mundos diferentes. Nadie en su sano juicio compra estas monedas para venderlas a coleccionistas. Lamentablemente para los amantes de las monedas, estas acabarán en fundidas, como los pakillos y antecesoras.

Estamos descambiando nuestro dinero de mentira por dinero de verdad y a esperar a que reviente la plata. Si ha habido un momento para estas monedas es este, pero solo el hecho de considerar que pueden ser coleccionables es irrisorio, de hecho que siga habiendo de todos los años en muchas sucursales es indicativo del tirón que tienen.

Piensa que estamos comprando como quien compra lingotes, solo que sin iva y reintegrables en el BDE ni siquiera se mira la moneda, ni si es bonita o fea, son 18 gr de plata 925 exenta de iva.

Darle más vueltas es tontería, y cambiar la opinión de los foreros también, pero piensa que la mayoría se siente importante haciendo esto, déjalos que se diviertan, para una vez en la vida que podrán hacer este chollo.

Por cierto los morgan dollars son muy bonitas, pero este hilo es para dar el pelotazo y aprovechar una situación coyuntural que es probable que no se repita, habría que abrir uno de numismática y se acabaron las peleas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

morgan dijo:


> El ejemplo ya dije que era chorra, y no estaba nada currado.
> 
> De todas maneras, gracias, indirectamente me has dado la razón. Tienes razón en lo de que si la plata se pone a 100 euros y al fundir te dan 40 habrá colas y ostias por ellas, y se agotarán, pero en tu respuesta vienes a decir *que siempre que se agoten * entonces valdrán lo que "merecen".
> 
> ...




Te equivocas en pensar que cuando la plata esté a 100€ vayan a quedar.

ESPECULATOR = EL QUE VE LEJOS

Todos los especulators se te habrán adelantado. Cuando la plata esté a 100€ hará mucho tiempo que nos lo habremos llevado todo. En eso estamos. 

Y por cierto, no menosprecies el poder de compra de los usuarios del foro y de los que nos leen. Nos leen muchísimos más de los que participan. 

Finalmente las tiradas oficiales de las monedas de 12 euros no son las tiradas reales. En la orósfera lo hemos estudiado detalladamente y te puedo decir que las tiradas reales son mucho, muchísimo, menores.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Por cierto los morgan dollars son muy bonitas, pero este hilo es para dar el pelotazo y aprovechar una situación coyuntural que es probable que no se repita, habría que abrir uno de numismática y se acabaron las peleas.



Hay muchos hilos de numismática. Busquenlos. Están en este subforo.


----------



## Hércules (8 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hay muchos hilos de numismática. Busquenlos. Están en este subforo.



Si hay muchos, pero todos muertos.

Tiene más morbo hablar del vil metal y de fundiciones, es una pena pero es lo que hay.


----------



## merche400 (8 Mar 2011)

he escrito un mensaje en un foro alemán....

no es para trolear...pero me da ilu.


12 Euro Silbermünzen(Spanien) - Silber: Barren und Münzen zur Wertanlage - GoldSeiten-Forum.com


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Si hay muchos, pero todos muertos.
> 
> Tiene más morbo hablar del vil metal y de fundiciones, es una pena pero es lo que hay.



Creo que bastaría que alguien pusiese comentarios para que se animasen. 

Les animo a ello. Creo que hay interés también. Lo importante es no plantearlo como una inversión fácil porque no lo es.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he escrito un mensaje en un foro alemán....
> 
> no es para trolear...pero me da ilu.
> 
> ...



Jojojo....vaya ingliss....lo has traducido con Google?

Lo copio para la posteridad...



> Sorry, but I can't speak your Lenguage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merche400 (8 Mar 2011)

lo mio es el frances


----------



## Hércules (8 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he escrito un mensaje en un foro alemán....
> 
> no es para trolear...pero me da ilu.
> 
> ...



Metiendo a la zorra en el gallinero, le quedan cuatro tardes a los karlillos...


----------



## chak4l (8 Mar 2011)

Pero si se piensan que les estas troleando !!!!!!!!!
Yo es que de Aleman se poquito pero ese post en el foro aleman se merece una foto del karlillo !!!!!!!!


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (8 Mar 2011)

Estos cabrones se vienen una semana de vacaciones y encima les sale gratis... Espero que en el BDE de Mallorca no queden y se jodan. 

meche400, me explique el objetivo de la jugada porque yo soy incapaz..., una cosa es intentar colarselas a un "justiprecio" para extranjeros y otra cosa es hacerles ver que el BdE da duros a cuatro pesetas, por el amor de dios que a esa gente le va a tocar pagar nuestro rescate en zwei telediarios...

:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Hércules (8 Mar 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> meche400, me explique el objetivo de la jugada porque yo soy incapaz...,



Bueno, bajo mi humilde punto de vista el objetivo está claro: hacer limpieza y acabar con el monopolio que se trae el BDE.


----------



## vigobay (8 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> lo mio es el frances



Uff!! Como suena eso!!!ienso:


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Mar 2011)

Esta situación de idiomas y expresiones es graciosa


A ver si además de acabar con las existencias, crean una demanda europea de moneda española, leñe!
O al menos un reconocimiento de calidad.


----------



## merche400 (8 Mar 2011)

900 y pico visitas


a este paso... correrá la voz y los germanos acabarán con toas.


----------



## merche400 (8 Mar 2011)

no he podido resistirme y he colgao unas fotos de las fallas... para que los germanos sepan lo bien que nos lo pasamos aquí con su dinero.


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> no he podido resistirme y he colgao unas fotos de las fallas... para que los germanos sepan lo bien que nos lo pasamos aquí con su dinero.



ahora postea algo similar en un foro gabacho (a estos la frontera les pilla cerca) y acabamos con los karlillos en un pis-pas.


----------



## vigobay (8 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> no he podido resistirme y he colgao unas fotos de las fallas... para que los germanos sepan lo bien que nos lo pasamos aquí con su dinero.



Gracias por tu buen humor y tus mensajes que son un soplo de aire fresco. Además me parece una excelente idea que demuestra que el poder de internet como ya sabíamos es casi ilimitado. Si entre todos nos ponemos a buscar foros extranjeros y meter publi, los Karlillos se pueden acabar en dos telediarios.

Propongo crear un hilo en inglés sobre los karlillos y buscar foros guiris entre todos y crear un mensaje tipo en inglés para hacer publi con un enlace a ese foro. Si me daís un texto más o menos yo puedo conseguir que quede en inglés académico siempre que sea corto porque sino mi traductora personal me mata.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he escrito un mensaje en un foro alemán....
> 
> no es para trolear...pero me da ilu.
> 
> ...



Me he registrado pero no me deja postear.... Hay que esperar a que algun moderador valide o algo?


----------



## merche400 (9 Mar 2011)

A mi ya no me quedan. Los ultimos 100 los ingresé el otro día.

que curioso... no tengo plata y me molaria que los carlillos se agotaran.


sinceramente... ni yo mismo me entiendo.

PD:Que jartá a reir con los teutones.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> *Piensa que estamos comprando como quien compra lingotes, solo que sin iva y reintegrables en el BDE ni siquiera se mira la moneda, ni si es bonita o fea, son 18 gr de plata 925 exenta de iva.*
> 
> Darle más vueltas es tontería, y cambiar la opinión de los foreros también, pero piensa que la mayoría se siente importante haciendo esto, déjalos que se diviertan, para una vez en la vida que podrán hacer este chollo.
> 
> *Por cierto los morgan dollars son muy bonitas, pero este hilo es para dar el pelotazo y aprovechar una situación coyuntural que es probable que no se repita, habría que abrir uno de numismática y se acabaron las peleas.*



Piensas igual que yo...pragmatismo puro y duro.


----------



## merche400 (9 Mar 2011)

he puesto una foto del travelo de 20 euros en la pagina alemana.

Espero que no piensen que todos los españoles somos así de feos. ::


----------



## Yosako_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he puesto una foto del travelo de 20 euros en la pagina alemana.
> 
> Espero que no piensen que todos los españoles somos así de feos. ::



¿No se decía por ahí que las alemanas caducaban a los 25 años?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ahora postea algo similar en un foro gabacho (a estos la frontera les pilla cerca) y acabamos con los karlillos en un pis-pas.



Sobre todo limpian el BdE de Bilbao y Barna...pues no es mala idea...igual voy a postearlo  ¿Habéis acabado de cargar en Bilbao y Barna?


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sobre todo limpian el BdE de Bilbao y Barna...pues no es mala idea...igual voy a postearlo  ¿Habéis acabado de cargar en Bilbao y Barna?



En Bilbao no hay desde hace siglos, y si hay, apenas tienen 15-20 monedas por dia....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

La has liado parda merche !!

Están diciendo que avisan a sus amigos jubilatas teutones que viven en España...

Se aproxima una ola de jubilatas teutones a las sucursales del BdE! La nueva invasión de los bárbaros!


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> he puesto una foto del travelo de 20 euros en la pagina alemana.
> 
> Espero que no piensen que todos los españoles somos así de feos. ::



Joder merche400, ¿no habia otra mejor para poner?:XX::XX::XX:

Aunque hubiese sido mentira yo hubiera cambiado la foto por la de cualquiera, o rehecho el diseño, o lo que fuere preciso, con tal de no identificar a Clara Campoamor con esa puperrima foto/litografia/fotograbado/o lo que sea, ....

Mirada asi a bote pronto y sin prestar atencion a la leyenda, parece un travelo viejo, de pelo lacado hasta la solidez y de los que rascan con la barba debajo del maquillaje aplicado a brocha gorda....

En fin.... suspenso total a los diseñadores de las monedas del Bde, antes que esa imagen, mejor cualquier otro motivo. (desde una espada a una rosa, cualquiera hubiese servido).

------------------------

Al hilo del hilo.... me da que no bajamos ya de los 800€/k, o si lo hacemos es de forma temporal y breve....

UN saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La has liado parda merche !!
> 
> Están diciendo que avisan a sus amigos jubilatas teutones que viven en España...
> 
> Se aproxima una ola de jubilatas teutones a las sucursales del BdE! La nueva invasión de los bárbaros!



Basta que empiecen los alemanes a pillarlas para que los españolitos despierten definitivamente y se acaben en un plisplas.

El español medio piensa de la siguiente manera:

Si mi vecino se deja 6.000 euros en monedas de plata del BDE es que es tontodelculo comprando reliquias barbaras que acabarán como la nueva rumasa.

Si los teutones que hay en España empiezan a comprar moneda de plata del BDE es que esa moneda es interesante y una buena inversión luego hay que ir a por ellas.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Mar 2011)

Por cierto:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## bobolisto (9 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Me he registrado pero no me deja postear.... Hay que esperar a que algun moderador valide o algo?



Registrado, pero sin posibilidad de crear post....

hay que jacer algo mas?


----------



## Baraja (9 Mar 2011)

10 me han dado hoy en el BdE de Valencia. Eso me pasa por ir a última hora. ienso:

Mañana voy antes : que a la una menos cuarto los funcionarios no están para bajar a la cámara a por un kilo de monedas :cook:


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Mar 2011)

LO CIERTO es que:
no sé cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes. Lo de promocionarlas en las webs uropedas.
karlillos quedan todavía mogollón en el BDE.
si se corre la voz por las alemanias, francias, inglaterras... este verano los turistas acaban con las existencias.
y de paso se internacionaliza nuestro "feo-bullion".
si hacemos las cosas bien... lo mismo empezamos a ver karlillos en anlagegold y webs similares. Con lo que mejoraríamos (todavía más) nuestro karlillo al pulirle su único defecto (la falta de reconocimiento internacional).
La única pega es para aquellos que todavía no han cargado lo suficiente (la verdad es que en estos casos nunca es suficiente). Pero sinceramente creo que habrá karlillos por lo menos hasta septiembre (salvo que la plata pegue un salto por encima de los 50 dolores y entonces lo mismo nos las retiran los del BDE).
Entre que pasen a manos de particulares (sean teutones, gabachos, holandeses...) o las retire el BDE para acuñar las que vendrán luego de los travelos y futbitos (lo mismo las hacen de 50 euros para cubrirse) no tengo dudas. La riqueza para el pueblo (listo)


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> LO CIERTO es que:
> no sé cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes. Lo de promocionarlas en las webs uropedas.
> karlillos quedan todavía mogollón en el BDE.
> si se corre la voz por las alemanias, francias, inglaterras... este verano los turistas acaban con las existencias.
> ...



En anlagegold, ya salieron los karlillos un par de veces y duraron un suspiro.... (Los vendian a facial en plan promo-oferta)


----------



## Taxidermista (9 Mar 2011)

En Valladolid, Coruña y Logroño están a punto de agotarse según me han dicho.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> En Valladolid, Coruña y Logroño están a punto de agotarse según me han dicho.



Ufff, interesante...parece que se acaba el tema...
Este viernes me informaran de un sitio donde solian tener... posteare la info el viernes.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> En anlagegold, ya salieron los karlillos un par de veces y duraron un suspiro.... (Los vendian a facial en plan promo-oferta)




http://www.anlagegold24.de/12_Euro_Spanien_quotEU_Praesidentschaftquot.html

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Y aqui otros alemanes que las venden:


Spanien 12 Euro EU Prsidentschaft 2010 Silber 12 Euro 2010 Spanien moneda


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> En Valladolid, Coruña y Logroño están a punto de agotarse según me han dicho.



En A Coruña me dijeron a mi a finales de 2010 que se acabarían en un plis plas ya que la gente se las llevaba a puñados, dando igual el año, lo importante era llevarse 1000 euros en plata.

Puede que sea el discurso oficial, pero por lo visto se han podido conseguir hasta el día de hoy (estamos en marzo).

Otra hipótesis es que empiece la verdadera restricción en todas las sucursales, de 20 no creo que hayan "cambiado muchas", además se habrán dado cuenta de que necesitan plata para la próxima tirada, de 30€ de facial, y en ningún sitio la encontrarán más barata que la que tienen en sus bodegas.

Por cierto, Merche400, lo de los teutones contribuirá a liquidar lo poco que el BDE esté dispuesto a soltar, pero favorecer el expolio de la riqueza patria es muy poco honesto por su parte. Para una vez que se puede comprar más barato que en Alemania vamos nosotros y los llamamos?:ouch:


----------



## debianita (9 Mar 2011)

:XX: ya huelo las plusvalias :XX:

Otro paso seria enviar mails a las tiendas de confianza germanas, yo tengo buen trato con Geiger, y preguntar a cuanto pagan los karlillos. Vender unos cuantos para ver si se empieza a mover el mercado uropedo (entendiendo uropa como region por encima de los pirineos). Os imaginais que aparecieran estas monedas patrias, tan sumamente feas, en las paginas serias al lado del bullion tradicional ? :baba:

Voy a tomarme la pastilla que me emociono y desvario 

PD: Merche geniales los post en los foros teutones, has levantado la liebre :XX:


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Por cierto, Merche400, lo de los teutones contribuirá a liquidar lo poco que el BDE esté dispuesto a soltar, pero favorecer el expolio de la riqueza patria es muy poco honesto por su parte. Para una vez que se puede comprar más barato que en Alemania vamos nosotros y los llamamos?:ouch:



*A tomar por culo la riqueza patria, el banco de España y los políticos de los cojones.* 
A mí me parece que lo que más nos conviene a las personas es el reconocimiento internacional para que se valore y conozca la moneda y tenga más salida. O sea, ampliar mercados: mayor demanda.
A este ritmo, dentro de poco vamos a estar cargando las de 20 como ahora las de 12, por debajo del spot.


----------



## silverdaemon (9 Mar 2011)

*inquietud sobre vender plata*

buenas
me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
gracias


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> *A tomar por culo la riqueza patria, el banco de España y los políticos de los cojones.*
> A mí me parece que lo que más nos conviene a las personas es el reconocimiento internacional para que se valore y conozca la moneda y tenga más salida. O sea, ampliar mercados: mayor demanda.
> A este ritmo, dentro de poco vamos a estar cargando las de 20 como ahora las de 12, por debajo del spot.



Si estoy de acuerdo, por eso considero que la plata deberíamos quedarnosla aquí, que para eso las hemos sufrido durante años.

El mercado de la plata es internacional, independientemente del formato en el que se presente, por eso es la ocasión perfecta para capitalizar al país de riqueza verdadera.


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> buenas
> me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
> el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
> Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
> gracias



Interesante, pero dudo que alguien aporte algún dato. Muchos ya han preguntado y vuelto a preguntar, la respuesta: búscate la vida por donde puedas.

Están en juego las plusvalías...


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Mar 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> buenas
> me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
> el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
> Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
> gracias



Pues fíjate lo que me acabo de encontrar googleando un poco:8:
direccion y telefono de fundiciones de oro y plata en españa en Vilanova i la Geltru

Si no lo he entendido mal, están pidiendo saber cuánto les costaría contratar a unos detectives para que les informen de cuáles son y dónde están todas las fundiciones de oro y plata de toda España :|


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si no lo he entendido mal, están pidiendo saber cuánto les costaría contratar a unos detectives para que les informen de cuáles son y dónde están todas las fundiciones de oro y plata de toda España :|



Se avecina saqueo...guarden sus metales


----------



## Mazaldeck (9 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues fíjate lo que me acabo de encontrar googleando un poco:8:
> direccion y telefono de fundiciones de oro y plata en españa en Vilanova i la Geltru
> 
> Si no lo he entendido mal, están pidiendo saber cuánto les costaría contratar a unos detectives para que les informen de cuáles son y dónde están todas las fundiciones de oro y plata de toda España :|



Pero qué coño :: ¿ladrones persiguiendo detectives? ¿no era al revés la cosa?


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> buenas
> me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
> el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
> Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
> gracias



Le cambio la direccion de un fundidor de moneda legal, por la de uno que sea mayorista de coca y/o en su defecto de un comerciante mayorista de trata de blancas.

[Modo cinico off]

Manda güebos a estas alturas.....en pleno siglo diezyn..... veintiuno.


----------



## Argentum emere (9 Mar 2011)

yo he encontrado algunas fundiciones indagando por internet. No es nada difícil dar con alguien que compre las monedas. Otra cosa es el justiprecio que estén dispuestos a pagar.

Yo por mi parte, sigo acumulando.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> buenas
> me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
> el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
> Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
> gracias





Hércules dijo:


> Interesante, pero dudo que alguien aporte algún dato. Muchos ya han preguntado y vuelto a preguntar, la respuesta: búscate la vida por donde puedas.
> 
> Están en juego las plusvalías...




Lo que está en juego es la mafia de los compro-oro. 

Si la gente pudiese vender directamente a las fundiciones, los compro-oro con sus márgenes del 30-40% se iban a comer los mocos.


----------



## merche400 (9 Mar 2011)

si esque somos/sois tontos....

podriamos....bueno... podríais hacer un compro-plata forero.

cuando el bote sea de 20kg... se manda a la fundi y a repartir como buenos hermanos.

lo que siempre han intentado la gente es maximizar el "divide y vencerás"...por ello, cuando la gente ha permanecido unida(como las ovejas) se han protegido mejor de los lobos.


no se si me explico bien...


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> si esque somos/sois tontos....
> 
> podriamos....bueno... podríais hacer un compro-plata forero.
> 
> ...



Ni tanto pelo ni tan calvo....

La fundicion de piezas de plata lleva unos gastos asociados, como propano, crisol, lingoteras, quimicos, maquinaria, etc... suponiendo que la calidad de la plata es la misma (la que vas a fundir con la que vas a fabricar de nuevo) los gastos se reducen un poco, ya que no hay que añadir nada nuevo, si la calidad es mejor (la que se fabricara con respecto a la fundible) sera obligado añadir plata fina, durante la fundicion, en la proporcion correcta, encareciendo el proceso.

En el caso de querer plata fina a partir de piezas y "morralla" diversa el proceso se encarecera mucho mas, ya que sera necesario quitar lo que no es plata, del conjunto una vez fundido....

Los distribuidores de plata para joyeria (granalla) lo hacen siempre en plata fina 999.999 por lo que no pueden pagar las piezas y "morralla" varia a precio de spot en ningun caso, ya que aparte de fundir deben depurar y quitar lo que "sobra" (generalmente cobre).

Todo lo anterior justifica que la plata "vieja" se valore siempre por debajo del spot, lo que no quiere decir que algunos "compra oros" realmente se aprovechan de la situacion y pagen la plata (y el oro) a precios miserables.

Como curiosidad hace unos dias pregunte el precio que pagaban por la plata en un compro oro (de los mas rastreros of course) y me dijeron que a 0.22 € el gramo, cuando todos sabemos que ahora mismo el spot esta a 0.83 €, esta claro que de 0.83 hasta 0.22 no son gastos, mas bien son gastos + beneficios + estafa (aprovechando las miserias humanasen una crisis sistemica)

Queda claro entonces al menos para mi, que al precio del spot nunca, pero a lo que pagan los "miserables" tampoco..... *ni con melenas ni calvo*.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

merche400 dijo:


> si esque somos/sois tontos....
> 
> podriamos....bueno... podríais hacer un compro-plata forero.
> 
> ...




Me parece una excelente idea montar un compro-oro para foreros con margen 0 o miserable...

Problema...los compro-oro te van a ir a partir las piernas...Habrá que montar también una mafia con los fumadores del foro...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> yo he encontrado algunas fundiciones indagando por internet. No es nada difícil dar con alguien que compre las monedas. Otra cosa es el justiprecio que estén dispuestos a pagar.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, sigo acumulando.



¿Te han dado precio y cantidad? :


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Mar 2011)

Poner TVE1, que teneis ahi la "carita" de la nueva moneda de 20 € en una miniserie XDD


----------



## asqueado (9 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ni tanto pelo ni tan calvo....
> 
> La fundicion de piezas de plata lleva unos gastos asociados, como propano, crisol, lingoteras, quimicos, maquinaria, etc... suponiendo que la calidad de la plata es la misma (la que vas a fundir con la que vas a fabricar de nuevo) los gastos se reducen un poco, ya que no hay que añadir nada nuevo, si la calidad es mejor (la que se fabricara con respecto a la fundible) sera obligado añadir plata fina, durante la fundicion, en la proporcion correcta, encareciendo el proceso.
> 
> ...



Lo has explicado bastante bien, ya te comente la ultima vez que estuvimos juntos, que los gastos de fundiciones vale un curioso dinero ya que, los crisoles grandes de grafito, fundentes purificadores, acido borico, borax, acido sulfurico, acido nitrico,maquinaria,lingoteras, chaponeras, propano, tiempo,analizar el metal, etc. etc. y ademas yo añado que en toda fundicion existe una merma con relacion a los gramos-kilos que fundas, por lo tanto tienes que tener en cuenta muchas cosas, desde el tiempo hasta los gastos de los materiales y mermas, por eso a veces algunos no quieren hacer fundiciones, le interesa comprar la granalla, ya que añaden la parte proporcional de cobre para tener las milesimas correspondientes, sin perdida de tiempo y molestias. Te cuento que en nuestra ciudad, cuando entregan el metal para que realicen piezas, tiene un 3% de merma, cuando devuelve el mismo, ahi tienes la prueba de que en la fundicion se pierde metal, con el consiguiente peligro de que se le agrie.


----------



## merche400 (9 Mar 2011)

esto.... no me habeis entendido.

si pagan la plata tan baja a los particulares... os juntais un montón de kilos y vais todos juntitos a la fundi que mejor os la pague.

Así todos salis ganando.


Por cierto... en robo direct pagan las filarmonicas de plata a 25 euros/onza y en Geiger a unos 27 euros.


----------



## hortera (10 Mar 2011)

y te venden la filarmonica a 34 mas el iva 40. de 25 a 40 van 15,partimos de 25 y tenemos que llegar a 40, tiene que subir mas del 50 por ciento. Asi que puedes tardar en ganar beneficio años, hay que estar loco para comprar plata en España, y teniendo el carlillos a 22 y pico la onza ni te cuento.. casi el doble.


----------



## Aferro (10 Mar 2011)

Yo compre 100 filarmonicas hace unos meses a 15 euros la onza.
¿Vale la pena venderlas a robodirect y comparar karlillos?
¿Que harías tu merche400? 
SAlut


----------



## cancri (10 Mar 2011)

*Vender plata*

Hola a todos,hace unos veinte dias que me encontre con este foro,la verdad es que la historia de las monedas de 12 euros me impactó.
Sin apenas leer los hilos y despúes de consultar a monsterspeculator,sobre como invertir en plata,éste me recomendo adquirir carlillos.Salí lanzado a por los que pudiera obtener y finalmente he invertido 7.300 euros que tenia ahorrados.
Ocurre qué,después de haber recorrido decenas de sucursales de mi ciudad en busca de las monedas y proseguir con la lectura de los hilos del foro,sobre todo de los últimos,me encuentro con que no voy a poder vender estas monedas en el momento oportuno y a un precio decente.
Crei haber encontrado una buena ocasión y es posible que no lo sea.
Estaria bien,ya que parece ser improbable poder vender individualmente,que la idea de Merche400 se pudiera plasmar y en caso de que asi fuera,si se pudiera participar en la misma.

Saludos. 

_________________________________________________________________

Es maravilloso el poder del que nunca desespera.


----------



## merche400 (10 Mar 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo compre 100 filarmonicas hace unos meses a 15 euros la onza.
> ¿Vale la pena venderlas a robodirect y comparar karlillos?
> ¿Que harías tu merche400?
> SAlut



Si yo tuviese mi MBOX de eagles y mis filarmonicas(compradas ambas a unos 12 euros/onza), las cambiaria en robodirect o en geigeredelmmetaler a unos 25 ó 27 euros/onza.

Despues, me iría de cabeza a mis colegas del BDE a cambiarlas por karlillos.

Si sube la plata... cojonudo. Ya tendré tiempo de ver como se revalorizan en un futuro mis carlillos.

Si no sube la plata o se da un ostion, conservaré mis ganancias.



Pero claro... es una opinión personal.

Por cierto...no tengo plata.....:´( :´( :´(


----------



## Dr. Rumack (10 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me parece una excelente idea montar un compro-oro para foreros con margen 0 o miserable...
> 
> Problema...los compro-oro te van a ir a partir las piernas...Habrá que montar también una mafia con los fumadores del foro...



O con los alemanes, seguro que reparten mejor. Aunque siempre se puede comprar un bate de beisbol con las ganancias de la plata.


----------



## electric0 (10 Mar 2011)

cancri dijo:


> Hola a todos,hace unos veinte dias que me encontre con este foro,la verdad es que la historia de las monedas de 12 euros me impactó.
> Sin apenas leer los hilos y despúes de consultar a monsterspeculator,sobre como invertir en plata,éste me recomendo adquirir carlillos.Salí lanzado a por los que pudiera obtener y finalmente he invertido 7.300 euros que tenia ahorrados.
> Ocurre qué,después de haber recorrido decenas de sucursales de mi ciudad en busca de las monedas y proseguir con la lectura de los hilos del foro,sobre todo de los últimos,me encuentro con que no voy a poder vender estas monedas en el momento oportuno y a un precio decente.
> Crei haber encontrado una buena ocasión y es posible que no lo sea.
> ...



Pues nada, si quieres vender ya si eso te pasas por aqui por Cordoba y te las compro todas con plusvalia, a 12.50 te las pago ¡ah! que no? que las quieres a 16? bueno cuando anden por 18 entonces ya hablamos....


----------



## estanflacion (10 Mar 2011)

¿Hay algún sitio en Madrid donde se puedan conseguir? En la cajaM me dijeron que ya sólo traían de 20, y en el Bde (por teléfono) me dijeron que no tenían.


----------



## dabuti (10 Mar 2011)

He pillado, las primeras que pillo, unas de 12 euros.

El tipo, treintañero, del BdE me ha dicho que "nos las estáis quitando de las manos" como si supiera que sólo las pillan los foreros.

¿Valen todas como el resto o no valen para nada y me han tomado el pelo?

¿Valen igual unas que otras?

Salud.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> He pillado, las primeras que pillo, unas de 12 euros.
> 
> El tipo, treintañero, del BdE me ha dicho que "nos las estáis quitando de las manos" como si supiera que sólo las pillan los foreros.
> 
> ...



Valen exactamente igual que el resto.

¿En que BDE las has pillado?


----------



## dabuti (10 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Valen exactamente igual que el resto.
> 
> ¿En que BDE las has pillado?



Las he pillado, de paso, en Logroño.

Mañana miraré a ver más.


----------



## vigobay (10 Mar 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo compre 100 filarmonicas hace unos meses a 15 euros la onza.
> ¿Vale la pena venderlas a robodirect y comparar karlillos?
> ¿Que harías tu merche400?
> SAlut



Es una opción buena para muchos pero ojo que Robo direct es eso "un robo2. Si quieres un precio mejor en España hoy mismo están pagando 27,14 euros por ellas en una tienda que las vende a 30,71 (iva incluído), o sea que tu mismo. (Tienes datos en post anteriores si buscas en este hilo).
Pongo link de precios de hoy 10/03/11 que no sé si actualizarán o lo quitarán los próximos días:







De todos modos si vas quieres vender onzas de plata , antes ofrécelas a los foreros por si te las compran mejor de precio o les interesa hacer un cambio por Karlillos.

Aprovecho para comentar que veo al personal pensar en el tema de fundiciones y eso es resignarse de antemano a vender bastante por debajo del spot. Lo ideal como ya se propuso estos días sería crear un mercado internacional que evitase el destino de la fundición de los karlillos. Mientras tanto de los Karlillos la realidad es que son la forma más barata de "Comprar" plata, pero no sabremos a cuanto los venderemos. Yo quiero plantearme que una buena cosa de este foro sería contribuir a conseguir el objetivo de que se pague el spot en el futuro. OBJETIVO SPOT o casi... Yo al menos no me resigno a pensar en destino fundición.


----------



## Argentum emere (10 Mar 2011)

¿Cuánto es la media de acumulación en karlillos entre los foreros? Yo creo que sobre las 1000 monedas hay bastantes, entre los que no me incluyo claro, jeje


----------



## debianita (10 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿Cuánto es la media de acumulación en karlillos entre los foreros? Yo creo que sobre las 1000 monedas hay bastantes, entre los que no me incluyo claro, jeje



Nunca hay suficiente 8: hasta que no quede ninguna por 12 pavos, acumulando :baba:


----------



## chak4l (10 Mar 2011)

Cada uno las que puede acumular, bien es cierto que mucha gente tiene sus ahorros en karlillos, otros tienen sus ahorros diversificados, eso va por gustos.

Por cierto, me gustaria que alguien me dijese sitios seguros donde guardar nustras tiras de monedas, previendo posibles robos en el domicilio...bajo una baldosa, en el bote del cola-cao, en una pequeña caja fuerte, en la cisterna ??


----------



## cancri (10 Mar 2011)

*Almacenar monedas*

Yo ya voy por 608,la lástima es que tengo localizadas 125 monedas mas y de momento no podré adquirirlas,hasta dentro unos meses.Estoy pelao.


----------



## Gamu (10 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Es una opción buena para muchos pero ojo que Robo direct es eso "un robo2. Si quieres un precio mejor en España hoy mismo están pagando 27,14 euros por ellas en una tienda que las vende a 30,71 (iva incluído), o sea que tu mismo. (Tienes datos en post anteriores si buscas en este hilo).
> Pongo link de precios de hoy 10/03/11 que no sé si actualizarán o lo quitarán los próximos días:
> 
> 
> ...



¿De donde has sacado esa imagen? He mirado atrás en el hilo y no he visto ningun link en las primeras páginas... Tengo unos pakillos que creo que cambiare por karlillos si los pagan a 10,50.


----------



## hinka (10 Mar 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Cada uno las que puede acumular, bien es cierto que mucha gente tiene sus ahorros en karlillos, otros tienen sus ahorros diversificados, eso va por gustos.
> 
> Por cierto, me gustaria que alguien me dijese sitios seguros donde guardar nustras tiras de monedas, previendo posibles robos en el domicilio...bajo una baldosa, en el bote del cola-cao, en una pequeña caja fuerte, en la cisterna ??



Tu tas loco.:ouch::ouch::no::no: A la vista, yo las tengo en un jarron de cristal en el salon.
No hay nada mejor para esconder algo que tenerlo a la vista, nadie le da importancia..:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Argentum emere (10 Mar 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Cada uno las que puede acumular, bien es cierto que mucha gente tiene sus ahorros en karlillos, otros tienen sus ahorros diversificados, eso va por gustos.
> 
> Por cierto, me gustaria que alguien me dijese sitios seguros donde guardar nustras tiras de monedas, previendo posibles robos en el domicilio...bajo una baldosa, en el bote del cola-cao, en una pequeña caja fuerte, en la cisterna ??



Sin dudarlo. En un caja fuerte y se es tamaño grande mejor que pequeña.


----------



## wolker (10 Mar 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado esa imagen? He mirado atrás en el hilo y no he visto ningun link en las primeras páginas... Tengo unos pakillos que creo que cambiare por karlillos si los pagan a 10,50.




Cotización Compra-Venta


----------



## electric0 (10 Mar 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado esa imagen? He mirado atrás en el hilo y no he visto ningun link en las primeras páginas... Tengo unos pakillos que creo que cambiare por karlillos si los pagan a 10,50.



Yo mismo te los pago a ese precio, ya sabes MP y nos ponemos de acuerdo.

-------------

SObre cotizacion; retroceso hoy, como era de esperar, pero consolidando posiciones sin perder los 800€/K... descansito para subir ya mismo de nuevo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## vigobay (10 Mar 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo compre 100 filarmonicas hace unos meses a 15 euros la onza.
> ¿Vale la pena venderlas a robodirect y comparar karlillos?
> ¿Que harías tu merche400?
> SAlut



Mi opinión es que no es momento de vender plata y si puedes comprar Karlillos compralos sin vender las onzas que siempre se revalorizarán más si sube la plata que los Karlillos que aún no sabemos cuando se agotarán ni a que precio se venderán en el futuro. Es bueno tener ambos tipos de plata y los Karlillos ya mismo le puedes sacar un 5% siendo una inversión sin riesgo por lo que puedes meter pasta sin miedo. Todo dependerá también de si vives cerca de un BDE con stock o no.

En caso de que no puedas comprar karlillos o no estés cerca de un BDE, siempre puedes ofrecer el intercambio de tus onzas por karlillos en el foro. Si el cambio es bueno seguramente hay más de un forero puede estar interesado en ellas.


----------



## Aferro (10 Mar 2011)

Esperaremos unos mesescon las filarmonicas. 
Hasta el mes que viene no podre sacar pasta para comprar 10-15 karlillos.

Saludos.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (11 Mar 2011)

Me hice con unos cuantos karlillos, pero hablar de 500€ la pieza me parece una burrada, ni que fuesen a zimbabwear el euro. Eso sí, no tengo intención de vender.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> De todos modos si vas quieres vender onzas de plata , antes ofrécelas a los foreros por si te las compran mejor de precio o les interesa hacer un cambio por Karlillos.
> 
> Aprovecho para comentar que veo al personal pensar en el tema de fundiciones y eso es resignarse de antemano a vender bastante por debajo del spot. Lo ideal como ya se propuso estos días sería crear un mercado internacional que evitase el destino de la fundición de los karlillos. Mientras tanto de los Karlillos la realidad es que son la forma más barata de "Comprar" plata, pero no sabremos a cuanto los venderemos. Yo quiero plantearme que una buena cosa de este foro sería contribuir a conseguir el objetivo de que se pague el spot en el futuro. OBJETIVO SPOT o casi... Yo al menos no me resigno a pensar en destino fundición.




Se venderan más caras que el spot de la plata porque llevan seguro. Se venderán al nivel del bullion internacional por lo menos. Tienen varias ventajas respecto a las onzas de bullion internacional:

(1) Están más fraccionadas (1/2 onza)

(2) Facial que aporta seguro.

(3) Canjeables por facial en el instante en sucursales bancarias.


Y el andorrano ya las compra a 12,65 !!!


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2011)

He pillado unos pocos y me los han dado en tiras pequeñas del 2007. Hay 3 semiabiertos y con aspecto "marrón-oxidado" en una esquina.

¿Debería devolverlos o valdrán igual en el futuro?


----------



## Overlord (11 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> He pillado unos pocos y me los han dado en tiras pequeñas del 2007. Hay 3 semiabiertos y con aspecto "marrón-oxidado" en una esquina.
> 
> ¿Debería devolverlos o valdrán igual en el futuro?



Yo tengo algunas tiras del 2002 precintadas con manxitas oscuras de oxido, quemado o lo que sea. Creo que son defectos de fabricación, yo de momento no pensaba devolverlas.

Si alguien nos puede dar su opinión...


----------



## debianita (11 Mar 2011)

Yo tambien tengo algunas defectuosas, pero me importa un pito, la plata es la misma.

Por cierto si os dan mal fario y os quereis desahacer de ellas os las compro a 12.01 :baba:


----------



## Aferro (11 Mar 2011)

Da igual las manchas o que esten abiertas. Es la misma plata.

Vosotros tampoco sois iguales que cuando teníais 18 años. 
Salut.


----------



## Vize (11 Mar 2011)

Cuento mi experiencia matutina por si a alguien le sirve.

vengo hace un rato del BDE de valencia para lleverme 83 karlillos he preguntado en ventanilla por monedad de 12 € y el cajero sonriendo me ha preguntado 1000 € verdad? y acto seguido me ha dicho que se habían acabado y que volviera el lunes , y que fuera antes de la 10 pues se las estan llevando a sacas llenas y despues de esa hora es dificil que les queden, creo que me ha dicho que sacan 12.000 € a la venta al día, cuando ya estaba casi saliendo por la puerta me a llamado y me ha dicho que a su compañera todavía le quedaban al final he podido llevarmelas pero creo que me he llevado las últimas del día


----------



## cancri (11 Mar 2011)

*Buena operación*

"¿Una buena Ocasión?

Entiendo que te refieres a una buena "operación" que te permita mejorar el valor de tu patrimonio,..... ¿No?

Si es esto, ten seguro que has encontrado la MEJOR operación (hasta la fecha) para entrar en una inversión que lleva asociada una PUT gratis sin fecha de vencimiento, y tiene un precio de mercado superior al de compra.

Has pagado 12e por algo que puedes vender por encima de 12e, sin el riesgo de que tu inversión baje de precio.

Hay algo que se parezca a esto?

Los que compraron plata hace muchos euros, ahora pueden materializar más plusvalías que tú, pero han tenido que sufrir el riesgo de la operación.

Si te das un tiempo, comprobarás que has hecho una gran operación: Solo puedes empatar o Ganar.

¿Que a quien se las puedes vender ganando?

A cualquiera que quiera comprar plata , por debajo de su precio de mercado, y de forma anónima.

¿Donde hay de esos?... pues en E-Bay u otros mercados.

Si en el futuro la demanda se dispara, no tendrás problemas para venderla por encima del Spot, pues el spot tiene barreras de acceso y limitaciones por tamaño.

Podrás vender la plata por medias onzas, perfectamente identificada ( fea o no fea) y sin usar ni circular), sin posibilidad de perder.

Cuando la plata contenida en un Carlillos valga 500 euros,... no tendrá ningún problema en venderla ( aunque no entiendo porque la va a vender) o mejor, podrá usarla para comprar cosas, a poco que la rebaje un 10%, y proponga pagar con ella valorada a 450.

En este momento es la mejor forma existente de comprar plata, y la prueba de ello es que se va a terminar; en las principales capitales ya no hay posibilidad de sunministrar toda la que se está demandando.

De hecho, ahora está disponible sin límites a 20, pero no a 12.

Pero aún con todo Ud no está tranquilo>>>> baje a su sucursal de caja de ahorros, y entregue toda su plata, y le darán sus adorados billestes.

Vaya un par de días más tarde y trate de comprar nuevamente su plata,.... ya no será posible.

Haga la prueba, luego felicítese por haber conseguido esos carlos...

Si bien hace un par de años con esa pasta pudo haber comprado el doble de plata, ahora ya no es posible, y tiene en sus manos la mejor opción posible dado el momento al que llega al mercado.

Solo hay un par de razónes para que alguien tenga prisa en liquidar su plata: 1-Que esté apalancado y tenga que honrrar sus deudas. 2-Que crea que va a bajar y no tenga Carlillos.

Si Ud tiene Carlos y no tiene deudas... duerma a pierna suelta, al menos en lo que se refiere al DINERO que posee.


No se preocupe de cómo venderá su plata en el futuro...., hay que llegar al futuro y allí verá resuelto su problema. "




Si tal vez operacion queda mejor,y no no tengo prisa por liquidar la plata ya que no estoy apalancado ni tengo deudas,la lástima es que ingreso la mitad que hace dos años ya a partir de ahora va a ser dificil poder conseguir mas carlillos en el menor tiempo posible.Gracias por la información, "negrofuturo".


----------



## dabuti (11 Mar 2011)

¿Una de 2.000 pesetas de 1995 del JuanCar vale igual en plata o no?

Soy neófito.

Saludos.

PD
Me da la sensación de que a los empleados del BdE les jode o les molesta o se lo toman a cachondeo.
¿Tenéis esa SENSACIÓN?


----------



## asqueado (11 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> He pillado unos pocos y me los han dado en tiras pequeñas del 2007. Hay 3 semiabiertos y con aspecto "marrón-oxidado" en una esquina.
> 
> ¿Debería devolverlos o valdrán igual en el futuro?



Eso no pasa nada, simplemente lo que tiene es la patina, agravado con la bolsa de plastico que tiene, es conveniente quitarselas porque el plastico con las monedas de plata, como que:no:


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Una de 2.000 pesetas de 1995 del JuanCar vale igual en plata o no?
> 
> Soy neófito.
> 
> ...



A lo primero si, lleva la misma plata la de 2000 pts que la de 12 €

Y lo segundo tb, ponen una cara de asco de la ostia cuando se las pides...


----------



## electric0 (11 Mar 2011)

Hoy compro a 12.50, mañana ya veremos, :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Las de 2000 pelas tambien a ese precio. las de 20€ no las quiero, que solo voy a daros 12.50€ y en el banco os dan mas...

------------------------------------------

Al hilo del hilo, 800€/k lo veo como un valor ya consolidado, siguiente valor a consolidar 850 ........... no preocuparse por la bajada, esta "asentando" el terreno, la semana que viene mas.....

Un saludo.


----------



## bobolisto (11 Mar 2011)

Actualizo,hoy 11-03-2011, 11:20 horas BdE Sevilla.
Solo podía darme de 2010. Aunque me ha dicho que mañana puede tener de otros años.
Supongo que no queria bajar a por mas.
También me ha comentado que va muchisima gente a lo largo de la semana a cambiar.


----------



## Taxidermista (11 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A lo primero si, lleva la misma plata la de 2000 pts que la de 12 €
> 
> Y lo segundo tb, ponen una cara de asco de la ostia cuando se las pides...



Es que después de pasar la mañana cambiandoles billetes de 1.000 pesetas a las abuelas jode mucho andar cargando el kilo y medio de plata de acá pallá.


----------



## vigobay (11 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se venderan más caras que el spot de la plata porque llevan seguro. Se venderán al nivel del bullion internacional por lo menos. Tienen varias ventajas respecto a las onzas de bullion internacional:
> 
> (1) Están más fraccionadas (1/2 onza)
> 
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón. 
En estos momentos podemos decir que se están vendiendo más o menos al 10% bajo el spot (a día de ayer) o sea que lo de fundiciones ya no sería una opción porque se perdería más. Si conseguimos el SPOT o cercano ya me daría con un canto en los dientes pero lo del facial y lo de canjeables en estos momentos es una buena ayuda, pero no tanto si sube mucho la plata no tendrá apenas valor. Como ya sabes soy más de la opinión de que el facial en caso de subida no ayudará nada y el hecho de que exista la moneda de 20 euros tampoco (hubiese sido mejor que hiciesen una nueva de 12 euros con ley peor como en Alemania) y así no habría barreras psicológicas o como quieras llamarle. 

Ojo también que nadie se asuste si la plata pega un buen palo y baja porque es un mercado especulativo. Por mi lado si baja aprovecharé para meterle un diente al bullion también aunque a los precios actuales lo más interesante sean los Karlillos.


----------



## C.J. (11 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Una buena Ocasión?
> 
> Entiendo que te refieres a una buena "operación" que te permita mejorar el valor de tu patrimonio,..... ¿No?
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombrero ante su comentario. :Aplauso:


----------



## C.J. (11 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> He pillado unos pocos y me los han dado en tiras pequeñas del 2007. Hay 3 semiabiertos y con aspecto "marrón-oxidado" en una esquina.
> 
> ¿Debería devolverlos o valdrán igual en el futuro?



Hasta mellados los tengo yo.

No te preocupes por eso y, si te preocupa mucho, yo te los cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## C.J. (11 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hoy compro a 12.50, mañana ya veremos, :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Las de 2000 pelas tambien a ese precio. las de 20€ no las quiero, que solo voy a daros 12.50€ y en el banco os dan mas...
> 
> ...




Que grande amigo. :XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules (11 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> *Se venderan más caras que el spot de la plata porque llevan seguro*. *Se venderán al nivel del bullion internacional por lo menos.* Tienen varias ventajas respecto a las onzas de bullion internacional:
> 
> (1) Están más fraccionadas (1/2 onza)
> 
> ...



uff, eso es afinar mucho, algún forero te lo puede recordar algún día...por mi perfecto, pero ten en cuenta que monedas tan prestigiosas como los 50 francos hercules están un peldaño por debajo del bullion.

Con un spot en 100 euros, onzas bullion a 125 como mínimo, a alguien le importará un facial-seguro de 12E o de 20E si tiene que pagar 60 pavos por un karlillo?

Lo de que el BDE siga repartiendo influye en el precio, pero si con lo cerca que están ahora del seguro se pagan por debajo de spot y lejos de bullion sin seguro alguno (más que la plata), ¿de veras crees que a medida que plata y facial se separen, por mucho que no haya BDE repartiendo, esta situación se revertirá?

Es solo una duda, ya te digo que por mi mejor, a partir de 60 euros/karlillo me empezaré a plantear vender (algo, no todo)


----------



## electric0 (11 Mar 2011)

Subiendo de nuevo como la espuma.... 12,60 pago ya

Un saludo


----------



## Cordoba (11 Mar 2011)

No se si este mensaje entra aquí O no, cambiaría monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata por otras de 12 euros, poca cantidad, pero tengo pocas de 2000 pesetas, y por aquello de compensar.



Saludos


----------



## merche400 (11 Mar 2011)

he puesto otro mensajito en otro foro internasioná.


https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=77808


----------



## electric0 (11 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> No se si este mensaje entra aquí O no, cambiaría monedas de 2000 pesetas de plata por otras de 12 euros, poca cantidad, pero tengo pocas de 2000 pesetas, y por aquello de compensar.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo tampoco se si entra o no, pero si quieres yo te las cambio, compro, o lo que quieras, y mas si estas en cordoba capital.
Ya sabes, mensaje privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Subiendo de nuevo como la espuma.... 12,60 pago ya
> 
> Un saludo



Actualiza el BID-ASK ! Si sube no tiene mucha importancia, pero si baja te recuerdo que te comprometes a comprarlas al precio indicado! Ojito!


----------



## C.J. (11 Mar 2011)

otro de Córdoba, jeje. Al final vaís a ser tantos como los gallegos, que somos unos cuantos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> uff, eso es afinar mucho, algún forero te lo puede recordar algún día...por mi perfecto, pero ten en cuenta que monedas tan prestigiosas como los 50 francos hercules están un peldaño por debajo del bullion.
> 
> Con un spot en 100 euros, onzas bullion a 125 como mínimo, a alguien le importará un facial-seguro de 12E o de 20E si tiene que pagar 60 pavos por un karlillo?
> 
> ...



Si se pagan por debajo del spot ahora es evidentemente por lo subrayado y nada más. Te respondes a ti mismo.

En efecto para lo primero. Tendría que añadir "a nivel de spot como el de ahora". Evidentemente a mayor spot menor valor del seguro del facial.


----------



## C.J. (11 Mar 2011)

De todas formas habría que puntalizar, más bien sería:

Algunos BdE siguen repartiendo y los que siguen repartiendo van agotando en su mayoría existencias. Recoredemos que el BdE de Madrid hace muchos meses que no tiene ni uno (o eso dícen, el caso es que no hay). Otros BdE no tienen ya de algunos años (sólo hay que ver los post de usuarios que visitan los mismos).

Al mismo tiempo recordemos que otras sucursales van a cerrar en breve (Toledo, p.e).

Luego habría que ver los que van quedando en oficinas bancarías, cada vez menos, en parte por las devoluciones a centrales y de ahí al BdE, en parte por planes de saqueo de zona predeterminados como los que yo llevo a cabo.

El caso es que tenemos un precio de la plata al alza y unas existencias y facilidad de obtención a la baja: saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## electric0 (11 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Actualiza el BID-ASK ! Si sube no tiene mucha importancia, pero si baja te recuerdo que te comprometes a comprarlas al precio indicado! Ojito!



Dejate, la oferta general en 12.50, esto de 12,60 es una oferta puntual, con caducidad dentro de un rato.... (tendremos que animar el cotarro no??)



C.J. dijo:


> otro de Córdoba, jeje. Al final vaís a ser tantos como los gallegos, que somos unos cuantos.



Que sepa yo solo 2, Asqueado y el que suscribe, porque el Cordoba nuevo pompero este, ha dicho por ahora poco mas de que cambia chapas, tendra que confirmar su existencia con una cerveza, o un pincho tortilla en la mezquita.... jejejejejeej

Un saludo gentes


----------



## Hércules (11 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si se pagan por debajo del spot ahora es evidentemente por lo subrayado y nada más. Te respondes a ti mismo.
> 
> En efecto para lo primero. Tendría que añadir "a nivel de spot como el de ahora". Evidentemente a mayor spot menor valor del seguro del facial.



Gracias Monsterspeculator, sólo puntualizaba para los que se puedan llevar a engaño...

pues nada, cuando las acabemos y no haya forma de conseguirlas en el BDE, si el spot se mantiene más o menos como ahora, podremos ver si se pagan tanto como el bullion internacional o más bien como los pakos, en poco tiempo lo sabremos eso espero

De todas formas, los que compramos, al menos yo, lo hacemos con la idea de proteger capital y vender cuando el spot esté bastante más alto, 2X, 3X, 5X, y no antes, por tanto...creo que me he explicado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> De todas formas, los que compramos, al menos yo, lo hacemos con la idea de proteger capital y vender cuando el spot esté bastante más alto, 2X, 3X, 5X, y no antes, por tanto...creo que me he explicado.



Si el spot sube brutalmente (pongamos 100 euros la onza) entonces todas las monedas valdrán prácticamente igual y el precio estará indexado por el spot.

"Estará indexado" no significa que sea el spot ni mucho menos. Recordemos (lo hemos dicho muchas veces) que en el pico del 81 nadie pudo vender plata por más del 70% del precio del spot. 

Por esa razón los karlillos en el nivel actual del spot son tan interesantes: Si el cohete de la plata despega perfecto con todas las monedas, y si no despega estás cubierto. Tranquilidad total, tanto para el inversor experimentado como para el novatol.


----------



## euro (12 Mar 2011)

uros dijo:


> Conviene matizar que cuando digo que las monedas no las puedes utilizar como medio de pago y/o para cancelar deudas, me quería referir a que nadie está obligado a aceptarlas dado que no tienen la consideración de dinero legal. Otra cosa es que, al igual que el dinero bancario, alguien pueda otorgarle la confianza suficiente como para aceptarlas, bien sea por su liquidez inmediata, etc, tal y como podría pasar con un cheque, un pagaré, unas obligaciones, etc, que sin ser dinero legal es común aceptarlas como medio de pago. Hay sucursales bancarias que no te las aceptan para ingresar, en cambio en otras se matan por conseguirte las que sean... al final todo se mueve por intereses comerciales.
> 
> Lo de los cambios en el Bde por un máximo de 1000 euros no es una mentira, tan sólo uno debe de documentarte bien.
> 
> ...



De casualidad he leido este mensaje y tienes razón pero rectificame si me equivoco el forero Monsterspeculator  no ha rectificado las palabras que te ha dicho en la pagina 112, incluso insultandote y lo ha pasado por alto.Te felicito porque le podias haber dicho cuatro palabras bien dichas. Algunos se creen Dioses y dueños de los foros solamente por tener muchos mensajes.

Saludos
Forero pompero




Se me olvidaba


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si el spot sube brutalmente (pongamos 100 euros la onza) entonces todas las monedas valdrán prácticamente igual y el precio estará indexado por el spot.
> 
> "Estará indexado" no significa que sea el spot ni mucho menos. Recordemos (lo hemos dicho muchas veces) que en el pico del 81 nadie pudo vender plata por más del 70% del precio del spot.
> 
> Por esa razón los karlillos en el nivel actual del spot son tan interesantes: Si el cohete de la plata despega perfecto con todas las monedas, y si no despega estás cubierto. Tranquilidad total, tanto para el inversor experimentado como para el novatol.



Gracias Monsterspeculator, pero vamos a ver si podemos afinar un poco más para que la premisa que propones se cumpla.

Bien, puede que me equivoque, pero considero 100 euros onza un valor intermedio y para nada brutal, veremos cotas bastante superiores para la plata, y onzas bullion por encima de esos 100 euros.

Pero bueno, pongamos entonces 40 euros onza, algo que en unos meses veremos si no me equivoco, y si me equivoco no seré sólo yo ya que muchas voces se han pronunciado en estos niveles a corto plazo.

El karlillo de 12 habrá quedado desfasado. Los de 20 aseguran la plata y el facial.

Los poseedores de karlillos de 12 queremos quitarnoslos de encima para permutarlos por los de 20. Pongamos que como es mi caso, no conocemos fundiciones, y tenemos que recurrir al mercado, por ejemplo el bid-ask de burbuja. Y además queremos que nos los paguen como el resto de onzas bullion, que sin duda pasaran de 40 euros, y los profesionales los pagarán a 38. 

Los profesionales no comprar karlillo de 12 más que para fundirlo por lo que será bastante bajo spot. Dicen que la gente no los compra porque todo el mundo quiere los de 20, con 8 euros más de seguro.

Pedimos 19 euros por karlillo pequeño, 18 si nos cogen cantidad. ¿A alguien le importará el seguro de 12 euros que incorpora la moneda? Todos buscan el karlillo grande, pagando incluso algunos céntimos por encima de los 20 euros como ocurre ahora con los de 12.

Quieren la misma plata pero casi el doble de seguro facial.

Que me pasa Monster? No soy capaz de verlo? Puede que sea por mi infinita ignorancia, lo reconozco, pero para sacar las mismas plusvalías que con el bullion, con estas monedas lo veo o a muchos años vista o directamente el el crisol, siempre bajo spot. O sino como me lo planteo yo, unicamente tener dinero de verdad por si viene el madmax.

No veo donde pones tu el listón para que se paguen igual que el bullion, en 100 veo que no, en 50€? Yo lo veo dificil. ¿En 30€?

Si es que estoy equivocado dime en qué, que es lo que falla de mi razonamiento. Gracias


----------



## merche400 (12 Mar 2011)

Con el ipc subiendo día a día y los productos básicos por las nubes....
...ni la moneda de 12 euros ni la de 20 euros valdrá una mierda su facial.

Otra cosa mariposa es su valor del metal...


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2011)

Yo ya no digo nada.... 27 € por un karlillo en ebay: http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370490014526&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Gracias Monsterspeculator, pero vamos a ver si podemos afinar un poco más para que la premisa que propones se cumpla.
> 
> Bien, puede que me equivoque, pero considero 100 euros onza un valor intermedio y para nada brutal, veremos cotas bastante superiores para la plata, y onzas bullion por encima de esos 100 euros.
> 
> ...




Razonas mal.

El karlillo, sea de 12 o de 20 euros, es plata más un put de plata al valor del facial. La diferencia de valor entre el karlillo de 12 y el de 20 es simplemente la diferencia D de valor entre el put a 12 o a 20. Eso es lo que tendrás que pagar para cambiarlas. Si la de 20 están disponibles en el BdE entonces el valor de las de 12 será 20-D.

Y no...no te voy a calcular D. Entre otras cosas porque dependerá de la volatilidad de la plata en ese momento...y por otro lado cobro por hacer ese tipo de cálculos


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Razonas mal.
> 
> El karlillo, sea de 12 o de 20 euros, es plata más un put de plata al valor del facial. La diferencia de valor entre el karlillo de 12 y el de 20 es simplemente la diferencia D de valor entre el put a 12 o a 20. Eso es lo que tendrás que pagar para cambiarlas. Si la de 20 están disponibles en el BdE entonces el valor de las de 12 será 20-D.
> 
> Y no...no te voy a calcular D. Entre otras cosas porque dependerá de la volatilidad de la plata en ese momento...y por otro lado cobro por hacer ese tipo de cálculos




Bueno pues eso se lo explicarás a los futuros compradores

Yo por mi parte, no pienso pagar más que el facial por mucho "put" que me digas que llevan. Cuando se acaben las de 12, iré a por las de 20. 

En poco tiempo tendremos respuesta, pero yo por mi parte aventuro que serán siempre plata de segunda categoría, nunca comparable al bullion, esté el spot en 25 o en 250 euros. Pronto lo sabremos. Un saludo.


----------



## vigobay (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Gracias Monsterspeculator, pero vamos a ver si podemos afinar un poco más para que la premisa que propones se cumpla.
> 
> Bien, puede que me equivoque, pero considero 100 euros onza un valor intermedio y para nada brutal, veremos cotas bastante superiores para la plata, y onzas bullion por encima de esos 100 euros.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con ese razonamiento aunque no sé si veremos la plata a esos niveles. Por eso la mejor forma de conseguir que el valor facial no interfiera sería el crear una demanda internacional de Karlillos ya que todos los que estén fuera de España les daría igual ya que no tienen el BDE para cambiarlas. La otra forma sería que dejasen de hacer de 20 euros y se agotasen también y que no saquen luego de 30. 

Yo lo tengo claro, si la plata sube y me dan a elegir entre una onza bullion y dos karlillos, cambiaré los karlillos por una onza bullion y ahora mismo también. Si alguién está interesado/a en cambiar onzas bullion por karlillos a razón de 1/2 que me mande un privado y lo hablamos. Eso sí, como no pago transporte tendría que ser en mano y la plata estar al valor actual o por encima.


----------



## Cordoba (12 Mar 2011)

Pues te has cubierto de Gloria con tu oferta, yo entiendo poco de esto, pero me gusta aprender, y cualquiera que le haya hachado un vistazo al foro puede entender que tu oferta es la leche........de buena


----------



## hortera (12 Mar 2011)

dicho por hércules:
'En poco tiempo tendremos respuesta, pero yo por mi parte aventuro que serán siempre plata de segunda categoría, nunca comparable al bullion, esté el spot en 25 o en 250 euros. Pronto lo sabremos. Un saludo. '
Te equivocas amigo, ahora si, pero SIEMPRE no, yo ahora tambien prefiero el bullion pero en el futuro no, estas sobrevalorando el bullion, cuando en definitiva si hay monedas de oro de segunda, son las de bullion, que no tienen valor numismatico, solo su valor en oro. Si la plata sube de precio estas perdiendo dos gramos de oro al cambiarla por dos filarmonicas, ahora un gramo de plata es despreciable, pero en el futuro...quien sabe, mira lo que cuesta el gramo de oro, saludos


----------



## hortera (12 Mar 2011)

al final donde dije 'dos gramos de oro' queria decir dos gramos de plata, disculpas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Pronto lo sabremos. Un saludo.



El tiempo pone cada cual en su lugar 

¿No has visto todos los multinicks que desaparecen?

¿Donde está fantasmón? 

¿Y bubbler?

¿Y platon?

¿Y laroelcántabro?

¿Y hortera?

¿Y TioGilito888?

¿Y segundaresdencia?

:XX:

¿¿¿¿Dónde están?????


----------



## vigobay (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> dicho por hércules:
> 'En poco tiempo tendremos respuesta, pero yo por mi parte aventuro que serán siempre plata de segunda categoría, nunca comparable al bullion, esté el spot en 25 o en 250 euros. Pronto lo sabremos. Un saludo. '
> Te equivocas amigo, ahora si, pero SIEMPRE no, yo ahora tambien prefiero el bullion pero en el futuro no, estas sobrevalorando el bullion, cuando en definitiva si hay monedas de oro de segunda, son las de bullion, que no tienen valor numismatico, solo su valor en oro. Si la plata sube de precio estas perdiendo dos gramos de oro al cambiarla por dos filarmonicas, ahora un gramo de plata es despreciable, pero en el futuro...quien sabe, mira lo que cuesta el gramo de oro, saludos



Pues si ofrezco el trato es porque opino lo que opino. O sea que si estás interesado ya sabes, un privi y hablamos... Los Karlillos me cuestan 12 euros así que pago 24 euros por los dos, consigo con ellos una onza de plata bullion por 24 euros y si quiero la puedo vender ya mismo por 27 euros o bastante más si la vendo por ebay. Eso ahora, ya veremos en unos meses que ocurre pero... en fin, *es sólo mi opinión y lo bueno de que pensemos diferente y lo digamos en el foro porque así todo el mundo podrá tener su propia opinión* sobre todo los nuevos que entran. Otra opción es que no digamos nada, nos callemos y escuches un monólogo de datos falsos o manipulados en gran parte. Creo que los foreros agradecerán el que este sea un foro de información, objetivo y sin insultos y que algunos corrijamos los "deslices" que veamos a pesar de que eso signifique que te llamen troll, multinick, etc...

Como ya dije otras veces, Viva Internet!!


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> dicho por hércules:
> 'En poco tiempo tendremos respuesta, pero yo por mi parte aventuro que serán siempre plata de segunda categoría, nunca comparable al bullion, esté el spot en 25 o en 250 euros. Pronto lo sabremos. Un saludo. '
> Te equivocas amigo, ahora si, pero SIEMPRE no, yo ahora tambien prefiero el bullion pero en el futuro no, estas sobrevalorando el bullion, cuando en definitiva si hay monedas de oro de segunda, son las de bullion, que no tienen valor numismatico, solo su valor en oro. Si la plata sube de precio estas perdiendo dos gramos de oro al cambiarla por dos filarmonicas, ahora un gramo de plata es despreciable, pero en el futuro...quien sabe, mira lo que cuesta el gramo de oro, saludos



Siempre es relativo, cuando no quede ni un gramo de plata sobre la corteza terrestre. Me refiero a siempre a los proximos años que nos tocarán vivir.

y la oferta de los 2 karlillos por onza bullion es un chollo, pero para vigobay...recuerdo que Platón ofreció algo similar meses atrás y por lo que dijo nadie se los cambio. 

Ahora se cotizan a más de 27, y dos carlillos a menos de 26.




Platón dijo:


> Bueno, pues como es lógico nadie tuvo la poca cabeza de cambiar una eagle (o panda) por 2 karlillos, y ahora menos claro. Ayer mismo creo que el sr Ulisses cambiaba en un tono un tanto jocoso y medio en broma unas 25 águilas encapsuladas por 60 karlillos, a 28,80 unidad. Para estar muertos se cotizan bien, serán como el Cid, que ganan batallas después de muertos


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2011)

Yo solo se, y veo, que las ultimas tiradas ya tienen MUCHA menos emision que el resto de bullion, y encima underspot... Lo "malo" es la mierda de diseño, que si serian bonitos, ya no tendriamos hace meses...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> y la oferta de los 2 karlillos por onza bullion es un chollo, pero para vigobay...recuerdo que Platón ofreció algo similar meses atrás y por lo que dijo nadie se los cambio.



En general nadie hace tratos con pomperos con menos de 300 mensajes.

Es una regla básica. Parece mentira que no lo entendáis. Con la de timadores que andan sueltos hacen falta unas mínimas referencias para mover cientos de euros.




vigobay dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, *si la plata sube* y me dan a elegir entre una onza bullion y dos karlillos, cambiaré los karlillos por una onza bullion y ahora mismo también. Si alguién está interesado/a en cambiar onzas bullion por karlillos a razón de 1/2 que me mande un privado y lo hablamos. Eso sí, como no pago transporte tendría que ser en mano y la plata estar al valor actual o por encima.



Precisa ese "si la plata sube". ¿Ahora no lo ofreces? ¿Tu oferta es por tiempo ilimitado?

¿Cuantos karlillos tienes para cambiar?  Creía que no tenías karlillos...ienso:


----------



## hortera (12 Mar 2011)

vamos a ver si me he expicado bien, yo digo que ahora si es un chollo cambiar dos carlillos por una filarmonica, porque la filarm te cuesta 39 euros en una tienda, sacarla por 24 esta genial,a lo que me refieria era al FUTURO, cuando la plata se ponga por las nubes ok (si es que se pone claro) que estas perdiendo 2 gr de plata


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> vamos a ver si me he expicado bien, yo digo que ahora si es un chollo cambiar dos carlillos por una filarmonica, porque *la filarm te cuesta 39 euros en una tienda*, sacarla por 24 esta genial,a lo que me refieria era al FUTURO, cuando la plata se ponga por las nubes ok (si es que se pone claro) que estas perdiendo 2 gr de plata



QUE DICES ANIMAL!!!!

Una filar viene a costar hoy en dia sobre los 29-32 , pero vamos, mas de eso es un timo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Tenemos que recordar más a menudo la página de Silber Investor:

Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds

Allí puedes ver los mejores precios en Alemania. Ahora mismo la filarmónica a 29,35 euros. El andorrano también tiene precios muy competitivos.


----------



## hortera (12 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> QUE DICES ANIMAL!!!!
> 
> Una filar viene a costar hoy en dia sobre los 29-32 , pero vamos, mas de eso es un timo.



animal? porque usas descalificaciones retrasado mental, si no sabes hablar no hables.
Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata
a los 34 le sumas el iva,tu con calculadora claro y te salen 40 euros


----------



## carlosmartinez (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> animal? porque usas descalificaciones retrasado mental, si no sabes hablar no hables.
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata
> a los 34 le sumas el iva,tu con calculadora claro y te salen 40 euros



orodirect es de los sitios para comprar metales mas caros que existen. Si se busca un poco se encuentran cosas mucho mejores


----------



## Overlord (12 Mar 2011)

hasta hace pocos días he podido comprar pequeñas cantidades de maples, eagles y libertad mexicanas a 22-24€ y a esos precios si me anime a pillar alguna, pero si tuviera que pagar más prefiero 2 karlillos que una onza desde luego,no le veo la gracia a pagar 28-30€ por menos plata que 2 karlillos.


----------



## juan35 (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> animal? porque usas descalificaciones retrasado mental, si no sabes hablar no hables.
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata
> a los 34 le sumas el iva,tu con calculadora claro y te salen 40 euros[/QUOTE
> 
> Tenemos que leer mucho foro todabia....


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> animal? porque usas descalificaciones retrasado mental, si no sabes hablar no hables.
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata
> a los 34 le sumas el iva,tu con calculadora claro y te salen 40 euros



Si compras a empresas que te timan.... TU MISMO.

El andorrano, empresa española, en barcelona para ser exactos:

Cotización Compra-Venta

30,23 € con IVA y con todo, vas, pagas eso y te las llevas....

No digo mas....

PD: Animal es una expresion, no un descalificativo, pero vamos, ya veo de que pata cojeas.... (esta vez si, pata de animal)...


----------



## hortera (12 Mar 2011)

no quiero molestar a la gente con mi vida personal que no interesa a nadie, pero soy un neófito en esto de la plata, conozco las tres tiendas mas famosas, Orodirec, Oroexpress y Ciode y solo hablo en base a eso.... que hay cosas mas baratas lo se, aqui y en otros paises, no lo dudo y tampoco me interesa, porque nunca compraré plata que no sea karlillos, porque no voy a encontrar nada mas barato, solo estoy constatando una realidad, lo que valen en las tiendas normales, ahora me salen los entendidos de turno diciendo que hay cosas mas baratas, si si ya lo se y que


----------



## Hércules (12 Mar 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Tenemos que leer mucho foro toda_*b*_ia....



Y lo que no es el foro también

En cuanto a lo de los tratos con gente con menos de 300 mensajes, la mayoría que vende por aquí tiene menos de esos mensajes, precisamente porque se dedica a comprar y a vender y no entran en valoraciones...por esa regla de tres al andorrano no se le debería comprar nada, cuando es un referente.

Pues se le comprará al que mejor condiciones ponga, además del trato en mano existe el contrarrembolso y otras estrategias que permiten la protección del comprador. Es cuestión de ponerse de acuerdo y ser capaz de que no te metan gato por liebre.


----------



## C.J. (12 Mar 2011)

Orodirect, más bien debería ser timodirect. Huye de ahí como de la peste.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Y lo que no es el foro también
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los tratos con gente con menos de 300 mensajes, la mayoría que vende por aquí tiene menos de esos mensajes, precisamente porque se dedica a comprar y a vender y no entran en valoraciones...por esa regla de tres al andorrano no se le debería comprar nada, cuando es un referente.
> 
> Pues se le comprará al que mejor condiciones ponga, además del trato en mano existe el contrarrembolso y otras estrategias que permiten la protección del comprador. Es cuestión de ponerse de acuerdo y ser capaz de que no te metan gato por liebre.



Al menos con 300 mensajes o con tienda y referencias como es el caso del Andorrano.

Lo importante es tener referencias, sea por posts en el foro o por elementos externos. Es sólo una cuestión de sentido común.


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo solo se, y veo, que las ultimas tiradas ya tienen MUCHA menos emision que el resto de bullion, y encima underspot... Lo "malo" es la mierda de diseño, que si serian bonitos, ya no tendriamos hace meses...



me faltan las del 95 y el 98 de 2000 pelas... las otras las he conseguido todas.... eso en cuanto a la coleccion personal.....

Las de seguro o reserva de valor son otra cosa, y es evidente que me da igual que esten repetidas, o tripitidas o multipitidas, jajajajajaj (contra mas mejor)

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> me faltan las del 95 y el 98 de 2000 pelas... las otras las he conseguido todas.... eso en cuanto a la coleccion personal.....
> 
> Las de seguro o reserva de valor son otra cosa, y es evidente que me da igual que esten repetidas, o tripitidas o multipitidas, jajajajajaj (contra mas mejor)
> 
> Un saludo.



A mi me faltan todas las "pesetas" jejejeje
La verdad es que ya puestos me gustaria hasta tener la coleccion xD


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A mi me faltan todas las "pesetas" jejejeje
> La verdad es que ya puestos me gustaria hasta tener la coleccion xD



Uh! el gusanillo...


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Uh! el gusanillo...



Si si, pica la verdad xDDD

eletric, las de 2000 las has pillado en bancos, no?? Porque creo que en el BDE ya no las dan al no ser moneda oficial...


----------



## Financialred (14 Mar 2011)

Dudo que ofrezcan el rendimiento que vimos con las de 12€, pero estas monedas siguen siendo una buena alternativa...


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si si, pica la verdad xDDD
> 
> eletric, las de 2000 las has pillado en bancos, no?? Porque creo que en el BDE ya no las dan al no ser moneda oficial...



en el BDE de donostia al menos no las facilitan (así me lo aseguró el cajero calvo de bigotes), aunque me consta que las cogen.

yo de 2.000 tengo una ristra de 10 del 94 y otra del 95 que encontrá de chiripa en una oficina del BBVA.
y obviamente estaría encantado de pillar de los otros años (cambiándolas por ejemplo por isabelitas del 2004 o...)


----------



## Overlord (14 Mar 2011)

Hola de nuevo al foro después del exilio involuntario del finde.

Hoy he estado en el BdE de Zaragoza saqueándolo. 
Había un trabajador que aun no había visto y he aprovechado a cotillear: 

Me ha dicho que todavía quedan monedas de todos los años y muchas ( indeterminado ), pero que hay de algunos años que estan mejor que otras o ya circuladas muchas. También le he preguntado si iba mucha gente a por ellas y me ha dicho que si pero que van a por 3 o 4 para "coleccionarla" pero no en grandes cantidades como yo...

Conclusión, aquí no acapara monedas ni el tato y que como mucho somos un puñadito de frikis los que vamos a por ellas de 83 en 83. Mejor para mi que puedo seguir cargando...


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El tiempo pone cada cual en su lugar
> 
> ¿No has visto todos los multinicks que desaparecen?
> 
> ...



"Nada si crea ni se destruye, sólo se transforma" los multinicks no iban a ser menos... :rolleye:


----------



## Dr. Rumack (14 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Conclusión, aquí no acapara monedas ni el tato y que como mucho somos un puñadito de frikis los que vamos a por ellas de 83 en 83. Mejor para mi que puedo seguir cargando...



Cuidao con las historias de los cajeros, cada uno te cuenta una cosa diferente. Aqui en Barcelona uno decia que aun quedaban montones del 2010 y al dia siguiente dijo que se habian acabado. Eso fue la semana pasada, el dia antes que el andorrano comprara a 12,65


----------



## Platón (14 Mar 2011)

Para saber hablar, tres cosas son precisas: saber pensar, saber escuchar y saber callar. Plutarco


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si si, pica la verdad xDDD
> 
> eletric, las de 2000 las has pillado en bancos, no?? Porque creo que en el BDE ya no las dan al no ser moneda oficial...



Efectivamente las he pillado en bancos/cajas y no en el Bde.




Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Cuidao con las historias de los cajeros, cada uno te cuenta una cosa diferente. Aqui en Barcelona uno decia que aun quedaban montones del 2010 y al dia siguiente dijo que se habian acabado. Eso fue la semana pasada, el dia antes que el andorrano comprara a 12,65



Una apreciacion de un cajero es del todo inutil, muchas apreciaciones de muchos cajeros pueden dar pistas mas concretas sobre la situacion real, por eso es importante comentarlas todas, dentro de lo posible y sin darle nunca total credibilidad a ninguna...

Un saludo


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Al menos con 300 mensajes o con tienda y referencias como es el caso del Andorrano.
> 
> Lo importante es tener referencias, sea por posts en el foro o por elementos externos. Es sólo una cuestión de sentido común.



Información fresca de hoy:

En el BDE de la Coruña aún les quedan muchas monedas de 12 euros del 2010 y no tantas de otros años, pero en principio no hay “shortage” por el momento pero eso sí por primera vez me pidieron el DNI ya que antes sólo pedían número de teléfono y nombre. Y ahora paso a comentar aspectos y responder mensajes por alusiones de un modo constructivo pero al mismo tiempo defendiendo mi forma de ver las cosas. Gracias a todo el que lea el mensaje completo y también al que lea sólo el principio. 

¡Madre mía, Lo que nos faltaba! ahora viene el Padre Monster a decirnos que hay que pedirle permiso a él para decidir y autorizar con quienes pueden y con quienes no pueden hacer tratos. Este es el hilo de todos los que lo leemos y participamos en él y cada vez más gente está calándote y no por repetir las mismas falsedades muchas veces se convierten en verdades, sólo será “tu verdad”. (repetitiva acusación de multinicks, trileros, etc… mentiras o medias verdades que has tenido que rectificar que han puesto en evidencia tu “autoproclamada honestidad” y no la mía precisamente). A raíz de lo que se lee en este foro el número de mensajes publicados no hace más confiable ni más educados a algunos y tú precisamente no eres un ejemplo ni de educación ni de información objetiva y eso para mí es importante antes de hacer cualquier trato.


----------



## euro (14 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Efectivamente las he pillado en bancos/cajas y no en el Bde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pequeña reflexión sobre de lo que se habla en este foro. Si vosotros sois empleados, amigo, conocidos, vecinos, familiares etc.. de los mismos empleados del BDE no pensais que tendriais curiosidad por la razón que viene tanta gente a comprar monedas de 12 €, y con el solo hecho de poner en él Google ( Monedas de 12 € en el Banco de España) ya verian este foro y serían ellos los que acapararian las monedas, y si en principio hay, es porque no lo consideran importante.
Hecha la reflexión que cada uno saque sus consecuencias.
Duros a 4 pts nadie es tonto.::


----------



## Hércules (14 Mar 2011)

euro dijo:


> Una pequeña reflexión sobre de lo que se habla en este foro. Si vosotros sois empleados, amigo, conocidos, vecinos, familiares etc.. de los mismos empleados del BDE no pensais que tendriais curiosidad por la razón que viene tanta gente a comprar monedas de 12 €, y con el solo hecho de poner en él Google ( Monedas de 12 € en el Banco de España) ya verian este foro y serían ellos los que acapararian las monedas, y si en principio hay, es porque no lo consideran importante.
> Hecha la reflexión que cada uno saque sus consecuencias.
> Duros a 4 pts nadie es tonto.::




A la gente no le interesa el metal, le gusta que le dirijan la vida con lo unico que le vale para ir a inditex y a macdonalds, los papelitos de colores y ni siquiera eso, el dinero de plástico.

Si no hay corralito-madmax, a esa gente le seguirá dando exactamente lo mismo a cuenta les vendas los karlillos, ya que las coleccionan 4 gatos y solo las acaparamos 5 locos, como mucho 6. 

Deberían estar agotadas desde hace ya muchos meses, si no lo están es porque no son lo suficientemente interesantes para el pueblo español. Para que empiecen a ser demandadas, muchas cosas tendrán que cambiar, para empezar, el concepto de dinero.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Mar 2011)

Info de los BDE a dia de hoy, cheaqueados esta misma mañana:

*Santander*: No tienen, cierran en unas semanas y te derivan al de Bilbao u Oviedo.
*Bilbao*: Tienen una mierda, las que la gente cambia, si vas a la mañana igual pillas 20 o 30, sino, si pillas 8-10 date con un canto en los dientes. Los cajeros son unos sosos / creidos / antipaticos / ... A veces tienen 30 y te dan 10 aludiendo que viene mas gente y no quieren darte todos y repartilas entre mas personas.
*Valladolid*: Por telf tenian, al ir alli, ni uno. Han dicho que el cajero informo mal por telf, que si que tenian pero que estaban reservados, que si se quiere, pueden traer algunas (no ha dicho si muchas o pocas) en 2-3 dias.
*Mallorca*: Tienen, No todas plastificadas, pero si se juntan con las circuladas da para el tope de 83 monedas.


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Info de los BDE a dia de hoy, cheaqueados esta misma mañana:
> 
> *Santander*: No tienen, cierran en unas semanas y te derivan al de Bilbao u Oviedo.
> *Bilbao*: Tienen una mierda, las que la gente cambia, si vas a la mañana igual pillas 20 o 30, sino, si pillas 8-10 date con un canto en los dientes. Los cajeros son unos sosos / creidos / antipaticos / ... A veces tienen 30 y te dan 10 aludiendo que viene mas gente y no quieren darte todos y repartilas entre mas personas.
> ...



Aprovecho para decir que por error el viernes pasado llamé al BDE de las palmas de gran canaria y ahí si tenían todavía. Los guiris podrán coger porque como dijo Hercules y Merche 400 los españoles somos estúpidos y estamos sólo 5 o 6 cogiendo de estas monedas porque sino sería imposible que aún quedasen.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Mar 2011)

"Matarse trabajando es algo que está a la orden del día, no sólo en los talleres de modistas, sino en mil lugares, en todos los sitios en que florece la industria... Fijémonos en el ejemplo del herrero. Según los poetas, no hay oficio más vital ni más alegre que éste. El herrero se levanta antes de que amanezca y arranca al hierro chispas antes de que luzca el sol: come, bebe y duerme como ningún otro hombre, y es cierto que, ateniéndonos al puro aspecto físico, la situación del herrero seria inmejorable, sí no trabajase más de lo debido. Pero, sigamos sus huellas en la ciudad y veamos el agobio de trabajo que pesa sobre sus hombros fornidos y el lugar que ocupa esta profesión en los índices de mortalidad de nuestro país. En Marylebone (uno de los barrios más pobres de Londres) muere todos los años un 3 1 por 100 de herreros, o sea, 11 hombres, cifra que rebasa el grado medio de mortalidad de los hombres adultos en Inglaterra. Esta ocupación, que es casi un arte instintivo de la humanidad, impecable de por si, se convierte por el simple exceso de trabajo, en aniquiladora del hombre que la desempeña. El hombre puede descargar tantos martillazos diarios, andar tantos pasos, respirar tantas o cuantas veces, ejecutar tanta o cuanta tarea, viviendo de este modo 50 años, v. gr., por término medio. Pero se le obliga a descargar tantos o cuantos martillazos más, a andar tantos o cuantos pasos más, a respirar tantas o cuantas veces más durante el día, y todo ello junto hace que su desgaste diario de vida sea una cuarta parte mayor. Se lanza al ensayo, y el resultado de todo esto es que ejecute una cuarta parte más de tarea durante un período limitado, viviendo 37 años en vez de vivir 50."59


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Mar 2011)

Yo no sé si a la gente le interesa o no el metal. Lo cierto es que si hablas con alguien del tema de los karlillos encienden un chip en la cabeza y se vuelven locos. Que nadie te lo va a comprar... que cómo va a valer más de 12 lerus si en la moneda pone "12 lerus"... que si hay una guerra no se come... que si te lo roban (bueno, en esta sí tienen razón)...
Pero a lo que voy. no sé si es miedo o qué, pero es un rechazo instintivo hacia el oro y la plata lo que yo veo.


----------



## bonoce (14 Mar 2011)

Oviedo, las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana. 
Por cierto el cajero que conoce el foro, dice que estamos locos que no hacemos ningún negocio. Yo le he dicho que compre un pisito que están baratos y siempre suben.


----------



## Hércules (14 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pero a lo que voy. no sé si es miedo o qué, pero es un rechazo instintivo hacia el oro y la plata lo que yo veo.



Pues eso, que ni puta idea de lo qué es el dinero, si solo hace falta una palabra.

Confían en todo menos en lo que pueden tocar, medir, pesar...prefieren ir a crédito, así la conciencia consumista duele menos!!!

Como dice Vigobay, cuando has cambiado los papeles por metal, te duele soltarlo, si lo haces con la visa ni te enteras.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Mar 2011)

bonoce dijo:


> Oviedo, las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana.
> Por cierto el cajero que conoce el foro, dice que estamos locos que no hacemos ningún negocio. Yo le he dicho que compre un pisito que están baratos y siempre suben.



Haberle dicho que mirase el hilo del BID-ASK o la webd el andorrano donde las compra, o simplemente, el xk de que en Alemania se agotaron hechando ostias las suyas de 10€....

Asi va el pais, no aprendemos...


----------



## euro (14 Mar 2011)

Pues ya que estamos, en Barcelona solo quedan del 2009 y se estan acabando. Si conocen el foro

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

euro dijo:


> Una pequeña reflexión sobre de lo que se habla en este foro. Si vosotros sois empleados, amigo, conocidos, vecinos, familiares etc.. de los mismos empleados del BDE no pensais que tendriais curiosidad por la razón que viene tanta gente a comprar monedas de 12 €, y con el solo hecho de poner en él Google ( Monedas de 12 € en el Banco de España) ya verian este foro y serían ellos los que acapararian las monedas, y si en principio hay, es porque no lo consideran importante.
> Hecha la reflexión que cada uno saque sus consecuencias.
> Duros a 4 pts nadie es tonto.::



CLaro, claro, como el empleado cobra 200.000 € al mes puede quedarselas todas porque tiene liquidez de sobra (aunque tampoco sabemos lo que hace cuando cierra la "pecera" ¿y si ya esta vendiendo a un fundidor por lo bajini y de poco a poco?) 



Hércules dijo:


> A la gente no le interesa el metal, le gusta que le dirijan la vida con lo unico que le vale para ir a inditex y a macdonalds, los papelitos de colores y ni siquiera eso, el dinero de plástico.
> 
> Si no hay corralito-madmax, a esa gente le seguirá dando exactamente lo mismo a cuenta les vendas los karlillos, ya que las coleccionan 4 gatos y solo las acaparamos 5 locos, como mucho 6.
> 
> Deberían estar agotadas desde hace ya muchos meses, si no lo están es porque no son lo suficientemente interesantes para el pueblo español. Para que empiecen a ser demandadas, muchas cosas tendrán que cambiar, para empezar, el concepto de dinero.



De mas de 50 personas preguntadas por mi mismo, solo 3 fueron capaces de definir medio aceptablemente que era el dinero, y solo uno sospechaba/medio-definia la creacion del mismo--- (sociedad de borregos)



gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso son malas noticias para los que no hemos cargado lo suficiente.



Los deberes siempre hay que hacerlos con tiempo, por si salen mal poder corregir, si los haces a ultima hora quedaran mal hechos casi siempre.



FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo no sé si a la gente le interesa o no el metal. Lo cierto es que si hablas con alguien del tema de los karlillos encienden un chip en la cabeza y se vuelven locos. Que nadie te lo va a comprar... que cómo va a valer más de 12 lerus si en la moneda pone "12 lerus"... que si hay una guerra no se come... que si te lo roban (bueno, en esta sí tienen razón)...
> Pero a lo que voy. no sé si es miedo o qué, pero es un rechazo instintivo hacia el oro y la plata lo que yo veo.



Conceptos, conceptos..... estan perdidos, pero yo los recibo y les doy 13€ por cada moneda, solo mandarmelos una vez... luego ya vendran ellos solos, y en vez de 13 les dare 12.10 y me las venderan igual....



bonoce dijo:


> Oviedo, las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana.
> Por cierto el cajero que conoce el foro, dice que estamos locos que no hacemos ningún negocio. Yo le he dicho que compre un pisito que están baratos y siempre suben.



Si señor cajero... estoy loco... ud me las trae y yo que estoy loco le pago mas por ellas.... pero recuerde señor cajero, yo no padezco de locura, mas bien.... disfruto de mi locura momento a momento.

---------------------

Y por ser hoy, y por tener "salida estable" de cantidad y calidad, ofrezco a 13€ la moneda (mañana ya hablamos de nuevo) hasta los 3000€ en papelillos de colorines que tengo ahora mismo en lo alto de la mesa....

Estoy LOCO....... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Bendita locurez, aprovecharos chicos de mi, que estoy loco...

Un saludo


----------



## dromedario (14 Mar 2011)

Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo, pero no me había planteado adquirir monedas de plata hasta hoy. Como me pillaba de paso por trabajo he pasado por el BDE de Murcia, y cuando le he pedido monedas de 12 euros, me ha dicho no se que de que estaban haciendo un reajuste contable o algo así, y me ha dicho que tiene las monedas en paquetes de 83 unidades. Yo me he quedado a cuadros, menos mal que llevaba suficiente dinero, y he podido cojer mis primeras 83 monedas, pero está claro que quieren reducir el esfuerzo, y ya tienen los paquetes preparados. 

Seguramente el cajero seguirá también este hilo, pues no ha sido necesario muchas palabras...

Están haciendo limpieza, para terminar pronto con las existencias, me han dado monedas de años variadas, circuladas y sin circular.

Saludos,


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *Bilbao*: ... A veces tienen 30 y te dan 10 aludiendo que viene mas gente y no quieren darte todos y repartilas entre mas personas.



¿Esto es legal? ¿el cajero decide que te da diez de treinta? ¿y en qué se basa? ¿por qué no una por persona por si vienen treinta clientes? only in hispanistan ::


----------



## Hermes120 (14 Mar 2011)

*Hola*

Presentaciones. Soy nuevo en este foro, no tanto en otros...
Soy un Español que ha tenido la suerte de trabajar 40 años, tiene su jubilacion, piso de propiedad, coche, tele y algun que otro dinerillo ahorrado y por ello me considero "conservador"
¿Y que quiere un conservador?
Pues que no le quiten lo que ha ganado con su esfuerzo, simplemente esto, ni plusvalias ni inventos...
Pienso que tan solo se puede aprovechar un 20% de lo que se dice en este foro, el resto son tonterias, ganas de perder el tiempo y equivocaciones...
Precisamente en esto último "equivocaciones" es donde quiero comentar lo que pienso, lo que por supuesto no tiene que estar de acuerdo el resto de foreros.
Realmente la mayoria de vosotros intentais pasar el rato simplemente y dejais de lado lo importante.

¡¡Que mas mas que el oro o la plata suba o baje!!. Se trata de convertir las papelitos de colores "Monopoly" en algo tangible y seguro suponiendo que el futuro se torne en densos nubarrones, que las personas que hayamos trabajado toda la vida tengamos algo donde agarrarnos.

Cuando las tiendas esten vacias, cuando vuelva el estraperlo, cuando se vuelva a la peseta, cuando los cinco millones de parados o mas esten por la calle deambulando a la que caiga, cuando...

A lo mejor tiene toda la razon uno que ha dicho que las latas de carne congelada del ejercito van a ser mas importantes que el oro o la plata, que la union hace la fuerza, que en postrer caso tan solo vamos a tener garrotes y cuchillos de cocina para simplemente defendernos cuando quieran meterse en nuestra casa.
En Extremadura ya estan empezando a robar armas.

¡¡¡Que importa que los karlillos hayan subido uno o cinco euros!!! 

No son comestibles, defensivos ni ofensivos...

Al principio de la Guerra Civil, mi padre se ponia en la calle con diez billetes de la Republica en la mano y gritaba...

¡Cambio diez por uno!

Esto no puede acabar bien. Aunque los karlillos suban... ¿Quien los comprara o cambiara por comida cuando tan solo exista un erial y el resto de espabilados (politicos) se hayan largado cargados de morralla?

Cientos de cosas me dejo en el tintero, pero seguro ya me he extralimitado.
Perdonadme los que aun teneis confianza en que todo se arreglara y que mientras tanto hay que pasar el tiempò chismorreando. ¡Ojala!

Salud2


----------



## Hércules (14 Mar 2011)

Hermes120 dijo:


> Presentaciones. Soy nuevo en este foro, no tanto en otros...
> Soy un Español que ha tenido la suerte de trabajar 40 años, tiene su jubilacion, piso de propiedad, coche, tele y algun que otro dinerillo ahorrado y por ello me considero "conservador"
> ¿Y que quiere un conservador?
> Pues que no le quiten lo que ha ganado con su esfuerzo, simplemente esto, ni plusvalias ni inventos...
> ...



Bienvenido, pero entonces ¿que nos quiere decir? Es usted pro, contra karlillos? ¿Cree inutil cambiar nuestros papeles por plata? ¿solo almacena latunes?

¿Que es lo que pretendía cambiar su padre? 10 papeles por un qué, un duro de plata de alfonso? ¿por un pollo? ¿un revolver?

Eso es importante


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

Hermes120 dijo:


> Presentaciones. Soy nuevo en este foro, no tanto en otros...
> Soy un Español que ha tenido la suerte de trabajar 40 años, tiene su jubilacion, piso de propiedad, coche, tele y algun que otro dinerillo ahorrado y por ello me considero "conservador"
> ¿Y que quiere un conservador?
> Pues que no le quiten lo que ha ganado con su esfuerzo, simplemente esto, ni plusvalias ni inventos...
> ...



Poco aprovechable ¿quizas lo resaltado?



Hércules dijo:


> Bienvenido, pero entonces ¿que nos quiere decir? Es usted pro, contra karlillos? ¿Cree inutil cambiar nuestros papeles por plata? ¿solo almacena latunes?
> 
> ¿Que es lo que pretendía cambiar su padre? 10 papeles por un qué, un duro de plata de alfonso? ¿por un pollo? ¿un revolver?
> 
> Eso es importante



Nada, nada, circulen, aqui no ha pasado nada ¿que esperabas ver? venga..... circulen... vamos


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> "Nada si crea ni se destruye, sólo se transforma" los multinicks no iban a ser menos... :rolleye:



Tienes razón, los intolerantes que se dedican a difamar y decir que todo el que se sale del guión es un multinick siguen como siempre, dale que te pego.:ouch:

EDITO:
Aprovecho el mensaje para darle la bienvenida a Hermes120 y pediros que no lo abraséis por el mero hecho de que se haya animado a escribir y haya dado su opinión. Yo no entendí bien su mensaje pero aún así me parece muy bien que lo haya mandado y me encantaría que lo matice respecto al tema de la plata y los karlillos que es la parte que nos toca.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Mar 2011)

4. Trabajo diario nocturno. El sistema de turnos
El capital constante, es decir, los medios de producción, no tienen, considerados desde el punto de vista del proceso de incrementación del capital, más finalidad que absorber trabajo, absorbiendo con cada gota de trabajo una cantidad proporcional de trabajo excedente. Mientras están inmóviles, su simple existencia implica una pérdida negativa para el capitalista, ya que durante el tiempo que permanecen inactivos representan un desembolso ocioso de este capital, y esta pérdida se convierte en positiva tan pronto como su paralización exige desembolsos adicionales para reanudar el trabajo. Prolongando la jornada de trabajo por encima de los límites del día natural, hasta invadir la noche, no se consigue más que un paliativo, sólo se logra apagar un poco la sed vampiresa de sangre de trabajo vivo que siente el capital. Por eso es algo inmanente a la producción capitalista la ambición de absorber trabajo durante las 24 horas del día. Pero, como esto es físicamente imposible estrujando día y noche sin interrupción las mismas fuerzas de trabajo, para vencer este obstáculo físico no queda más camino que relevar las fuerzas de trabajo devoradas durante el día y durante la noche, relevo que admite diferentes métodos, pudiendo por ejemplo organizarse de tal modo, que una parte del personal obrero trabaje una semana de día y otra de noche, etc. Como es sabido, este sistema de relevos o régimen de turnos era el aplicado durante el periodo juvenil y próspero de la industria algodonera inglesa, entre otras, y es también el que florece actualmente en las hilanderías de algodón del departamento de Moscú. Como sistema, este proceso de producción de 24 horas diarias sólo impera hoy en muchas ramas industriales inglesas todavía libres, v. gr., en los altos hornos, forjas, talleres de laminación y otras manufacturas de metales de Inglaterra, Gales y Escocia. En estas industrias, el proceso de trabajo no sólo abarca las 24 horas de los 6 días de labor, sino también, en su mayor parte, las 24 horas del domingo. El personal obrero está formado por hombres y mujeres adultos y niños de ambos sexos. La edad de los niños y jóvenes oscila desde los 8 (en algunos casos desde los 6) hasta los 18 años.60 En algunas ramas, las muchachas y las mujeres trabajan también durante la noche mezcladas con los hombres.61


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Mar 2011)

El empleo simultáneo de un número relativamente grande de obreros revoluciona también las condiciones objetivas del proceso de trabajo, aunque el régimen de trabajo no varíe. Esto permite utilizar colectivamente en el proceso de trabajo los edificios en que se congregan muchos obreros, los almacenes para las materias primas, los recipientes, instrumentos, aparatos, etc., que prestan servicio simultáneamente o por turno; en suma, toda una parte de los medios de producción. De un lado, el valor de cambio de las mercancías, incluyendo por tanto los medios de producción, no aumenta ni mucho menos porque se explote más intensivamente su valor de uso, y de otra parte, crece la escala de los medios de producción empleados colectivamente. El taller en que trabajan 20 tejedores con sus 20 telares tiene que ser necesariamente más espacioso que el cuarto en que trabaja un tejedor por su cuenta con dos oficiales. Sin embargo, el producir un taller para 20 personas cuesta menos trabajo que el producir 10 talleres para dos personas cada uno, por donde el valor de los medios de producción colectivos y concentrados en masa no aumenta en proporción a su volumen ni a su utilidad. Los medios de producción empleados colectivamente transfieren al producto individual una parte más pequeña de valor, por dos razones: porque el valor total que transfieren se reparte entre una masa mayor de productos y porque estos elementos entran en el proceso de producción con un valor que, si bien en términos absolutos es mayor, en términos relativos y ateniéndonos a su radio de acción es más reducido De este modo, disminuye una parte integrante del valor del capital constante, disminuyendo también, como es lógico, en proporción a su magnitud, el valor total de la mercancía. El resultado es el mismo que si los medios de producción de la mercancía se produjesen más baratos. Esta economía en el empleo de los medios de producción proviene exclusivamente de su aplicación colectiva en el proceso de trabajo de muchos. Y para que revistan este carácter, como condiciones del trabajo social o condiciones sociales del trabajo, a diferencia de los medios de producción desperdigados y relativamente costosos de toda una serie de obreros o maestros artesanos independientes, basta con que coincidan geográficamente en los mismos locales muchos obreros, sin necesidad de que trabajen al unísono. Una parte de los instrumentos de trabajo asume carácter social antes de que lo asuma el mismo proceso de trabajo.


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Este multinick mola, a mi me ha resultado entretenida su batallita de abuelo cebolleta.
> 
> Pero es mas madmaxista que max.
> 
> PD: ¿Habeis visto el programa 21 dias de caza? ¿Que, cuando nos sacamos la licencia madmaxista para defendernos de los extremeños hambrientos?



A mi también me pareció entretenida la historia y seguramente sería bueno que añadiese más cosas porque siempre debemos estar abiertos de mente porque toda esta situación que vivimos no es como otras veces y a lo mejor ocurre que degenera más de lo que imaginamos, aunque está claro que yo a su lado soy un mero aprendiz de Max. 

Mis tiros van más por quiebra de la deuda soberana americana, inglesa y europea(aunque no lo parezca me parece más difícil), pero como todo son castillos en el aire, luego surgirá como mucho hiperinflacción y al final ocurrirá como con Brasil que pasó de estar casi quebrado a reducir la deuda vía inflacción y ahora ser un brick envidiado por todos. Es casi mejor momento para tener deudas y comprar metales a crédito....yo sólo ya me lanzo...Espero que no lleguemos a lo que dejaba intuir nuestra nueva incorporación.

Otra cosa: Definición de Multinick. ¿Cuál es? Si se trata de diferentes personas que tienen opiniones diferentes pues si estoy de acuerdo, la otra definición tened clara que no es el caso, pero es una buena estrategia para algunos sacar el tema y como total al final nos iremos aburriendo y tendremos mejores cosas que hacer, dejaremos el turno a otros foreros que serán los nuevos multinicks.

Por cierto, Fitch reafirma AAA de la deuda de UK (Menudos güevos que tienen estas agencias de rating anglosajonas) y harán lo mismo con USA?


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

Ya estamos con los off topic, los multinicks y demas..... quietos todos, que os veo con el poder liberatorio y las ventajas del bullion en un par de post...

Escusatio non petita.... acusatio manifiesta

Tema no solicitado..... cansinez manifiesta

Dejarme a Hermes tranquilo un rato y que se manifieste el solito, que me usais la minima para "meter follon"

--------

Al hilo del hilo, pese a las centrales nucleares reventando, despues de un terrible terremoto/maremoto, (mas desgracias para Japon casi no se puede) la plata sigue en su volatilidad ordinaria (a la que ya nos tiene acostumbrados) ni se derrumba, ni sube a la estratosfera.... lo que me lleva a pensar que solo hay dos opciones posibles.. o los efectos vienen con retraso, o no se van a producir pero de ningun tipo, en este ultimo caso (si no pasa nada) terminare por pensar que la plata esta en su valor, es decir ni hay burbuja, ni infravaloracion...

En cualquier caso no creo que tardemos mas de una semana en verlo y puede ser interesante e historico.

Tambien es otra la pregunta que queda en el aire, ya que con el delicado equilibrio economico mundial existente ¿podria ser Japon (y sus lamentables sucesos) el detonante de la crisis final?

Un saludo


----------



## Hermes120 (14 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Bienvenido, pero entonces ¿que nos quiere decir? Es usted pro, contra karlillos? ¿Cree inutil cambiar nuestros papeles por plata? ¿solo almacena latunes?
> 
> ¿Que es lo que pretendía cambiar su padre? 10 papeles por un qué, un duro de plata de alfonso? ¿por un pollo? ¿un revolver?
> 
> Eso es importante



Intentare explicarme:

Cuando hay problemas y necesidad, un saco de harina puede costar tanto una moneda de plata como de oro.
Asi que da lo mismo lo alto que pueda llegar la plata si hay desordenes sociales, carestia y otros...
Preferiria no ganar nada con la plata y que España, el mundo y todo permaneciera igual, trabajo, asuntos sociales, transportes, etc...

Mi padre cogio todos los billetes que tenia de la Republica y los cambio por Nacionales sin apenas fijarse en lo que marcaban cada uno. El tiempo le dio le razon porque no llegaron a valer nada.

Del mismo modo puede darse el caso de que la plata no sirva si nada hay para cambiarla.

Vale, soy un extremista, pero me gustaria muchisimo equivocame.

Salud2

PD. Si lo creeis interesante, no se si sabreis que los billetes de euro antes de la numeracion tienen una letra...

V = España
Y = Grecia
U = Francia
X = Alemania
etc... (por Internet es facil sacarlo)

Si el euro se fuera a pique, revueltas, guerras, etc... podria ocurrir que cada Nacion se hiciera cargo de los billetes que hubiera impreso y...

¿Con que billetes os quedarias?

Y si hubiera vuelta a la peseta y luego devaluacion y mas y mas...

Se trata de dar ideas


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

Hermes120 dijo:


> Intentare explicarme:
> 
> Cuando hay problemas y necesidad, un saco de harina puede costar tanto una moneda de plata como de oro.
> Asi que da lo mismo lo alto que pueda llegar la plata si hay desordenes sociales, carestia y otros...
> ...



Yo también espero que te equivoques pero desde luego respecto a los billetes los mejores serán los que hayas cambiado antes por plata por eso no te recomiendo acumular muchos aunque sean X.


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esos precios hay que engordarlos en IVA, seguros y portes, ¿no?.



Los precios de las tiendas alemanas siempre suelen ir con el IVA incluído y los precios de los portes pueden ser muy variables (de muy bajos a muy altos y te pueden condicionar la compra) según la web. Ahora que está el andorrano apenas habrá diferencia de comprarlas en España a Alemania a no ser que vayas a comprar muchas que entonces seguro que sí. De todos modos piensate bien si te interesa entrar ahora o esperar a un pull back y mientras meterte en karlillos únicamente si tienes opción de conseguirlos cerca a buen precio. Yo creo que a las materias primas les debería de tocar corrección para luego poder seguir subiendo, pero en fin, nunca se sabe...y sé de alguno que esperando una corrección fuerte lleva desde marzo tirándose de los pelos.


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

Como me he dado cuenta que nos estábamos saliendo del hilo principal por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente (gracias electrico por el toque), voy a hacer algo útil por los Karlillos y poner cual es la situación actual de los BDE. Si alguién quiere añadir o corregir que lo vaya haciendo, please. 

*Datos del día 14/03/11 según diferentes Foreros.*

Info de los BDE a dia de hoy, cheaqueados esta misma mañana:

*Santander:* No tienen, cierran en unas semanas y te derivan al de Bilbao u Oviedo.
*Bilbao: *Tienen una mierda, las que la gente cambia, si vas a la mañana igual pillas 20 o 30, sino, si pillas 8-10 date con un canto en los dientes. Los cajeros son unos sosos / creidos / antipaticos / ... A veces tienen 30 y te dan 10 aludiendo que viene mas gente y no quieren darte todos y repartilas entre mas personas.
*Valladolid:* Por telf tenian, al ir alli, ni uno. Han dicho que el cajero informo mal por telf, que si que tenian pero que estaban reservados, que si se quiere, pueden traer algunas (no ha dicho si muchas o pocas) en 2-3 dias.
*Mallorca: *Tienen, No todas plastificadas, pero si se juntan con las circuladas da para el tope de 83 monedas.
*Oviedo:* las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana.
*Toledo:* No tiene. Tb lo cierran.
*A Coruña:* Abundancia del año 2010 y de otros años también aunque no de todos.
*Barcelona:* solo quedan del 2009 y se estan acabando.
*Murcia:* Tienen y dan un mix variado de años , de circular y sin circular.
*Madrid:* ya ni preguntamos No hay desde hace meses
*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria:* Si tienen o al menos dicen que si por teléfono
*Valencia:*? no tenemos noticias de hoy pero la última vez si tenían
*Zaragoza: *Si tienen en abundancia de todos los años (o eso dicen)

Merche400, ya puedes avisar a los guiris que se están terminando. Ahora si que parece que les quedan dos telediarios,

*Propongo una porra.*

*1 ¿Se terminarán en Abril?
2 ¿Se terminarán en Mayo?
3 ¿Los retirarán antes de que se terminen?*

Yo voto 2


----------



## Cordoba (14 Mar 2011)

Vigobay hablas que hay q comprar plata onzas cuando se de un pull back,entiendo q eso es una bajada para volver a subir, de cuanto suelen ser esos retrocesos? Mas o menos, para ver si es muy interesante o solo interesante y no esperar.


Saludos


----------



## vigobay (14 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Vigobay hablas que hay q comprar plata onzas cuando se de un pull back,entiendo q eso es una bajada para volver a subir, de cuanto suelen ser esos retrocesos? Mas o menos, para ver si es muy interesante o solo interesante y no esperar.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Con la plata nunca se sabe y hay que saber aguantar el tipo y su volatilidad cuando sube y cuando baja. Lo lógico sería que acabase haciendo un pull back (retrocediendo para coger impulso de nuevo) al entorno de los 32-33 dólares. Eso quiere decir que en principio debería de poder comprarse sobre 2-3 euros por onza más barata que ahora, pero como te digo nunca se sabe. 

Siempre puedes comprar karlillos y si luego pega el pull back llevarlos al BDE, cambiarlos y comprar onzas o parte onzas y si no baja tienes los karlillos que también molan. Tampoco se puede descartar que baje más, así que me parece que no te puedo ayudar mucho... es cuestión de paciencia y también de suerte. En mi caso fuí comprando poco a poco porque lo tenía claro y era una apuesta a largo pero ahora la cosa es más complicada.


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Como me he dado cuenta que nos estábamos saliendo del hilo principal por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente (gracias electrico por el toque), voy a hacer algo útil por los Karlillos y poner cual es la situación actual de los BDE. Si alguién quiere añadir o corregir que lo vaya haciendo, please.
> 
> *Datos del día 14/03/11 según diferentes Foreros.*
> 
> ...



el 31 de mayo chapan 7 sucursales pequeñas (donde más hay) y quedan las principales: madrid, bilbo, barna, etc (donde menos quedan)
así que sí... difícilmente llegaremos a findeverano (21 de septiembre para no pillarme los dedos, con los guiris saqueando las cascarrias que hayan quedado) con karlillos de 12.
nos quedarán (ya veremos por cuanto tiempo) los futbitos y travelos de 20...
para esa fechas además el BDE ya habrá anunciado los nuevos karlillos (podemos hacer una porra con el facial que marcarán... 20... 25... 50...? todo dependerá de la cotización de la plata por esas fechas)

Todo esto puede cambiar si se da un acontecimiento de calidad... por ejemplo un buen día a alguno de los líderes intelectuales de hispanistán raja en tetacinco algo de los susodichos karlillos (si la belén esteban entre rebuzno y rebuzno, suelta que se ha comprado una docena de monedicas de plata de 12 euros que le ha dicho un tipo que sabe mucho que son el negocio del siglo, seguro que se acaban en un par de días)


----------



## skifi (14 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Toledo*: No tiene. Tb lo cierran.



¡Corcho! Pues me acaba de descolocar, hace un par de semanas (que me pasé a por unas pocas monedas, mi liquidez no llegaba para más), daban la impresión de tener monedas de 12 euros de sobra... ¿Se habrán acabado por mucha demanda en pocos días, o porque la oficina va a cerrar?

Y, si ya no tienen porque la oficina va a cerrar, ¿Dónde llevarán/habrán llevado su stock de monedas? Si fuera, por ejemplo, al Banco de España de Madrid, ¿Creéis que, por ejemplo, podrían volver a dispensarlas en ventanilla en estas oficinas principales donde llevan tiempo agotadas?

Saludos, que llevaba ya un tiempo sin postear. Gracias por las actualizaciones.


----------



## skifi (15 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A mí me dijeron que se habían terminado; lo del cierre lo añado yo.
> 
> Las últimas retiradas de Toledo eran de 2005; quizás no queden más o quizás las hayan retirado.
> 
> ...



Les pegaré un telefonazo en unos días por si acaso, pero esto va teniendo pinta de que se acaba. Aunque todos sabíamos que llegaría el fin del "Karlillo-12" fácil y en cantidad, no parecía que fuera a ser tan inmediato. Para cuando me llegue la próxima nómina, y pueda dedicar algo de dinero a cambiarlo por plata de curso legal, me da la impresión de que lo único que tenga disponible con facilidad sean ya las monedas de 20 euros, al menos por donde vivo.

Gracias por la confirmación, Negrofuturo. Siempre es un placer leerle e informarse con sus mensajes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Mar 2011)

bonoce dijo:


> Oviedo, las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana.
> Por cierto el cajero que conoce el foro, dice que estamos locos que no hacemos ningún negocio. Yo le he dicho que compre un pisito que están baratos y siempre suben.



Será por eso que es cajero en el BdE...

¡Saludos al cajero que nos lees! Era una puyita simpática...



Tengo una amiga en Oviedo...si me invita igual caigo por allí...


----------



## RNSX (15 Mar 2011)

En valencia hoy mismo habia


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esos precios hay que engordarlos en IVA, seguros y portes, ¿no?.



El IVA va incluido. 

El seguro va incluido en el porte. EL envío es despreciable si compras en cantidad.


----------



## Surfer (15 Mar 2011)

Cierran:

- Toledo
- Santander
- San Sebastian
- Ceuta
- Melilla
- Pamplona
- Logroño


----------



## Surfer (15 Mar 2011)

Siguen abiertas y Con Stock:

- Alicante
- Valencia
- Murcia
- Zaragoza
- A Coruña
- Málaga
- Sevilla
- Badajoz
- Oviedo

En las islas:

- Palma
- Las Palmas
- Tenerife


Siguen abiertas y Sin Stock/Agotándose:

- Madrid 
- Bilbao 
- Barcelona
- Valladolid


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Mar 2011)

bonoce dijo:


> Oviedo, las que quieras. Cargando esta mañana.
> Por cierto el cajero que conoce el foro, dice que estamos locos que no hacemos ningún negocio. Yo le he dicho que compre un pisito que están baratos y siempre suben.



La próxima vez le preguntas que por qué después de tropecientos años emitiendo monedas a 2000 pts./12 €, las del 2011 son a 20 €.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (15 Mar 2011)

Me salgo por la tangente pero ¿no prueba ya nadie en sucursales? Yo he cogido 170 en un Popular del sur de Madrid. 
Por cierto para el cajero del Bde que dice que estamos locos: Yo he sido cajero (de una caja) y no tenía ni idea del mercado de los metales... ¡Claro se me olvidaba! Que a los Funcionarios del Bde les dan un master en divisas... Por el amor de Dios, hablad con ellos de furgol que de eso si que saben... Pido perdón pero es que la estoy cansado de gente que habla sin tener ni idea, ¡coño que en España parace el deporte nacional!!


----------



## 123456 (15 Mar 2011)

Edito,parece arreglado.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

Menudo ostión le han dado hoy a la plata.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Mar 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Menudo ostión le han dado hoy a la plata.



La plata no, TODO, petroleo, oro, bolsas, .....


----------



## C.J. (15 Mar 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Me salgo por la tangente pero ¿no prueba ya nadie en sucursales? Yo he cogido 170 en un Popular del sur de Madrid.
> Por cierto para el cajero del Bde que dice que estamos locos: Yo he sido cajero (de una caja) y no tenía ni idea del mercado de los metales... ¡Claro se me olvidaba! Que a los Funcionarios del Bde les dan un master en divisas... Por el amor de Dios, hablad con ellos de furgol que de eso si que saben... Pido perdón pero es que la estoy cansado de gente que habla sin tener ni idea, ¡coño que en España parace el deporte nacional!!




Te he mandado un privado.


Saludos.


----------



## Drinito (15 Mar 2011)

Me parece que la gráfica que muestra el valor en plata de las monedas de 12 Euros y que amablemente había "realizado" el forero "Garrapatez" está "colgado". No se, a mi me parece que no cambia nunca de valor..... ¿No cambiaba automáticamente? ¿Alguien lo sabe?

Un saludo

Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets


----------



## C.J. (15 Mar 2011)

Cierto, se debió quedar colgada hace unos días. No cambia.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Mar 2011)

Os subo un excel donde podeis poner vuestra "coleccion" de monedas de 12 y 20 euros y tb saber la cotizacion con solo cambiar el valor de la onza.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Yosako_borrado (15 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> La plata no, TODO, petroleo, oro, bolsas, .....



Da por sentado de que el bajón del petróleo tardará en reflejarse en las gasolineras. Ouch!


----------



## juan35 (16 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Os subo un excel donde podeis poner vuestra "coleccion" de monedas de 12 y 20 euros y tb saber la cotizacion con solo cambiar el valor de la onza.
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



gracias, pero...

El archivo al que está intentando acceder no está dsiponible temporalmente. Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde.

Lo intentare mas tarde.

Se agradece


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Mar 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Me parece que la gráfica que muestra el valor en plata de las monedas de 12 Euros y que amablemente había "realizado" el forero "Garrapatez" está "colgado". No se, a mi me parece que no cambia nunca de valor..... ¿No cambiaba automáticamente? ¿Alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets





C.J. dijo:


> Cierto, se debió quedar colgada hace unos días. No cambia.



El servidor la verdad es que a veces se queda colgado, ultimamente demasiado.

Acabo de actualizarlo ahora

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## LamaTibetano (16 Mar 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Da por sentado de que el bajón del petróleo tardará en reflejarse en las gasolineras. Ouch!



NO se reflejará en las gasolineras.

La habitual "pereza" que tienen para bajar el precio será suficiente para esperar a que vuelva a subir.

Somos yonkis del petroleo, y nuestros dealers no van a soltarnos así como así.

-.-
Perdón por seguir off-topic.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Mar 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> gracias, pero...
> 
> El archivo al que está intentando acceder no está dsiponible temporalmente. Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde.
> 
> ...



A mi ahora me va, prueba igual en otro momento, igual MU estaba saturado.


----------



## Baraja (16 Mar 2011)

Pensaba que iba a ser más difícil, así que le comenté a mi madre que la próxima vez que fuera a sus oficinas de toda la vida de Banesto y Bancaja, que pidiera monedas de 12 euros.

Hoy me llama y dice que en un día le han conseguido 50 en la de Banesto y 60 en la de Bancaja. No sé si es que la gente las está cambiando de vuelta por papelitos de colores o que son así de eficientes :rolleye:

En fin, me "fundiré" la extra de marzo en algunos karlillos más ienso:


----------



## C.J. (16 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> El servidor la verdad es que a veces se queda colgado, ultimamente demasiado.
> 
> Acabo de actualizarlo ahora
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Ahora sí.

Gracias máquina.


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Mar 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> En fin, me "fundiré" la extra de marzo en algunos karlillos más ienso:



¿Pero tú dónde curras?::


----------



## Baraja (16 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Pero tú dónde curras?::



Paga extra de beneficios, se cobra en marzo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (16 Mar 2011)

A mi este año me la han quitado...


----------



## luismarple (16 Mar 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> Paga extra de beneficios, se cobra en marzo



Ya, y la cesta la dan en navidad, no te jode...

Que levante la mano el que vaya a tener este mes paga de beneficios!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Mar 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> Paga extra de beneficios, se cobra en marzo



"banquero"? farmaceutico?ienso:


----------



## Baraja (16 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> "banquero"? farmaceutico?ienso:



Informático de soporte para usuarios-empresa del sector seguros 

En Bancaja estaban tan contentos de "venderme" las monedas de 12 euros que además me han dado 6 cuchillos chuleteros 

Las 110 monedas en su plástico, la mayoría en ristras de diez monedas, otras sueltas en tiras de 3, 4 o 5 unidades. Cómo pesan las joías, casi dos kilos de plata sin IVA, rebajada y envasada :cook:


----------



## capuser (16 Mar 2011)

^^ No me jodas!!! te llevas pasta real, les dejas papeles que en el futuro Dios dirá si solo sirven para hacer fuego, y encima... XD!!!


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Info de los BDE a dia de hoy, cheaqueados esta misma mañana:
> 
> *Santander*: No tienen, cierran en unas semanas y te derivan al de Bilbao u Oviedo.
> *Bilbao*: Tienen una mierda, las que la gente cambia, si vas a la mañana igual pillas 20 o 30, sino, si pillas 8-10 date con un canto en los dientes. Los cajeros son unos sosos / creidos / antipaticos / ... A veces tienen 30 y te dan 10 aludiendo que viene mas gente y no quieren darte todos y repartilas entre mas personas.
> ...



En Valladolid, he pillado hoy tras encargar el lunes. 
Antes, hace 2 semanas, me comentan que no era necesario.
De todos modos, el de esta semana me parece que era un poco chulo y prepotente.
Eran de la Leti.
Al salir entraba alguien con mochila nike de unos 30 y quizás forero.


----------



## x-rosenfield (16 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> En Valladolid, he pillado hoy tras encargar el lunes.
> Antes, hace 2 semanas, me comentan que no era necesario.
> De todos modos, el de esta semana me parece que era un poco chulo y prepotente.
> Eran de la Leti.
> Al salir entraba alguien con mochila nike de unos 30 y quizás forero.



Cuántas has podido comprar en Valladolid y cómo las encargaste?


----------



## dabuti (16 Mar 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> Cuántas has podido comprar en Valladolid y cómo las encargaste?



Vas y le dices que quieres, al cajero de la derecha creo que el 4 o5.
Máximo 83=996 euros.
Necesitan dos días según el cajero chulín actual. Nuevas, no reutilizadas. Si vas mañana quizás te las den el viernes, sino el lunes.

El otro cajero de guardia creo que las entregaba ipso facto.
::


----------



## QuepasaRey (16 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Al salir entraba alguien con mochila nike de unos 30 y quizás forero.




<=== Era yo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> En Valladolid, he pillado hoy tras encargar el lunes.
> Antes, hace 2 semanas, me comentan que no era necesario.
> De todos modos, el de esta semana me parece que era un poco chulo y prepotente.
> Eran de la Leti.
> Al salir entraba alguien con mochila nike de unos 30 y quizás forero.



De nada, eh?.... "Yo" que fui el mismo dia (bueno, una amigo) y le dijeron lo que puse, asi que me quede sin ellas, porque el amigo estaba de paso por valladolid y no volvio.

Me debes unas birras y unos pinchos, eh???

Por cierto, te pidio dni y/o lo fotocopio?


----------



## dabuti (17 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> De nada, eh?.... "Yo" que fui el mismo dia (bueno, una amigo) y le dijeron lo que puse, asi que me quede sin ellas, porque el amigo estaba de paso por valladolid y no volvio.
> 
> Me debes unas birras y unos pinchos, eh???
> 
> Por cierto, te pidio dni y/o lo fotocopio?



Me pidió dni y rellené un papel con los datos dni.
Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (18 Mar 2011)

Yo esta semana he compardo otros 25 karlillos.

He comprado tambien 3 filarmonicas a 22 euros unidad (total 66 euros).

Saludos.


----------



## burbujasplot (18 Mar 2011)

sabeis si se venden los 12 euros en carton de la fnmt


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> sabeis si se venden los 12 euros en carton de la fnmt



CREO RECORDAR que cuando lo hacían, la broma era un suplemento de 4 euros.
total=16 euros por la misma monedica entre cartones


----------



## Argentum emere (18 Mar 2011)

Se puede saber dónde compráis filarmónicas a 22€, xq a mi a menos de 30€ no me las venden.


----------



## hortera (18 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> sabeis si se venden los 12 euros en carton de la fnmt



creo que solo quedan del año 2010 y 2008 por lo que pone el catalogo de la fnmt
http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/catalogo_tienda_2010.pdf
me ha llamado la atencion fijarme en los cincuentines de plata de años pasados, del 2009 para atras que teinen unos precios bastante interesantes, para cuando se agoten los karlillos (espero que sea en este siglo8, 175 euros y 150 euros incluso el de Dalí, mejores que los karlillos20, poruqe te salen los 18g a menos de 20 euros, con valor numismático añadido...lo que no se es si estos precios antiguos estan actualizados o no, por lo que veo en esta actualizacion del 2010 no aparecen
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/06/17/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-9543.pdf
Si alguien sabe a que precio estan ahora le agradecería que lo comentara


----------



## burbujasplot (18 Mar 2011)

lo bueno que tienen los cartones, es que son de tirada limitada.
Yo tengo unos cuantos, los iré poniendo en venta.


----------



## mtps37 (19 Mar 2011)

*En Málaga sí que hay*

Hola.

Soy fiel seguidor del foro desde hace un año, pero hasta ayer no me decidí a registrarme y escribir.

Ahora que he adquirido 100 monedas en la sucursal de BDE en Málaga, paso a informaros sobre la situación: en la sucursal no había ni cristo (era el jueves por la mañana). No nos pusieron ninguna pega (fui con mi mujer) pero como el límite está en 1000€ por persona y día, adquirimos 50 monedas cada uno. Para ello rellenamos un formulario con nuestros datos personales.

Por cierto, comentario del cajero cuando las adquirí: sólo se pueden cambiar por dinero "real" en sucursales del BDE, no en bancos normales. Otra posibilidad es que alguien las admita como moneda de curso legal, en cuyo caso _nos estaría haciendo un favor_ 


Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los de Bilbao dicen que ya no habrá más monedas 12 que las que lleve alguien a cambiar.



Eso ya lo puse hace una semana.... el norte esta pelao, Bilbao y Santander, nada de nada.


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> lo bueno que tienen los cartones, es que son de tirada limitada.
> Yo tengo unos cuantos, los iré poniendo en venta.



pero esa tirada limitada no aporta NADA.
las monedas son exactamente iguales. no son ni proof ni hostias.
es pagar 3 ó 4 euros de+ por un cartoncico.
cada cual es libre de hacer lo que quiera... pero yo no le veo el interés por ningún lado


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Eso ya lo puse hace una semana.... el norte esta pelao, Bilbao y Santander, nada de nada.



ayer quedaban en donostia (o eso o me han mentido vilmente). Y los de BDE son bastante gitanillos en el tema, pero me fío del colega que se pasó por allí. Ya no las dan del 2004 (isabelitas) sino de otro año (no me aclaró cual).


----------



## Cordoba (19 Mar 2011)

He encargado 100 monedas y me ha dicho mi banco que puedo ir a recogerlas cuando quiera, estaría interesado en cambiar 90 por 10 de cada una de las emisiones , es decir por otras 90,jajaja lo especifico porque luego hay quien entiende lo ue quiere, lógicamente correría con los gastos de envió, mejor hacerlo en persona en madrid.

Saludos


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2011)

mtps37 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Soy fiel seguidor del foro desde hace un año, pero hasta ayer no me decidí a registrarme y escribir.
> 
> ...




Si adquirísteis 50 cada uno, 50x12=600, muy lejos de los 1.000 de límite por persona.
Mal hecho.
:no::no:


----------



## rory (19 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> He encargado 100 monedas y me ha dicho mi banco que puedo ir a recogerlas cuando quiera, estaría interesado en cambiar 90 por 10 de cada una de las emisiones , es decir por otras 90,jajaja lo especifico porque luego hay quien entiende lo ue quiere, lógicamente correría con los gastos de envió, mejor hacerlo en persona en madrid.
> 
> Saludos



¿En qué banco?

Yo lo hice con Caja Madrid hace unos meses y bien, pero luego me dijeron que no podían pedir ya.


----------



## bubbler (19 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> lo bueno que tienen los cartones, es que son de tirada limitada.
> Yo tengo unos cuantos, los iré poniendo en venta.



¿Y por cuánto los pondrías en venta? Simplemente por preguntar
¿Cuántos cartoncillos tienes? ¿los tienes físicamente tú?

Gracias por responder


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Si adquirísteis 50 cada uno, 50x12=600, muy lejos de los 1.000 de límite por persona.
> Mal hecho.
> :no::no:



Este no se ha leido el hilo o se la han metido doblada....

50 monedas x 20€ (la nueva) = 1000 €


----------



## dabuti (19 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Este no se ha leido el hilo o se la han metido doblada....
> 
> 50 monedas x 20€ (la nueva) = 1000 €



Yo también pensé al principio en que habían pillado la de 20, pero no sabía si ya estaba en circulación.
Por cierto, en Pucela sigue habiendo de 12 en el BdE.
Tardan 2 días y alguna ya no está plastificada.


----------



## viriato (19 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pero esa tirada limitada no aporta NADA.
> las monedas son exactamente iguales. no son ni proof ni hostias.
> es pagar 3 ó 4 euros de+ por un cartoncico.
> cada cual es libre de hacer lo que quiera... pero yo no le veo el interés por ningún lado



vamos a ver, yo los cartones los tengo, pero por colección, también tengo eurosets, pero por colección.
yo por ahora no voy a vender nada.


----------



## viriato (19 Mar 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y por cuánto los pondrías en venta? Simplemente por preguntar
> ¿Cuántos cartoncillos tienes? ¿los tienes físicamente tú?
> 
> Gracias por responder



no se él, yo ahora mismo me esperaría.
a lo mejor vendería las de 12 euros, pero las de 2000 me las quedo.


----------



## hortera (19 Mar 2011)

estaba haciendo el calculo del peso en plata de las ultimas 40 monedas queme he comprado y....ave maria purisima, lo que ha salido, será alguna señal..


----------



## merkawoman (19 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> estaba haciendo el calculo del peso en plata de las ultimas 40 monedas queme he comprado y....ave maria purisima, lo que ha salido, será alguna señal..



Pregunta desde la ignorancia, ¿el material de acuñación es plata pura?


----------



## plastic_age (19 Mar 2011)

*inflación*



Yosako dijo:


> Da por sentado de que el bajón del petróleo tardará en reflejarse en las gasolineras. Ouch!



Yo creo que no bajan a largo plazo, sino que consolidan posiciones, el petróleo y los metales (materias primas en general) no tienen otro recorrido que no sea alcista.
Ya Trichet dice que no tolerará una inflación desmesurada, señal de que él ve los precios alcistas y lo quiere parar con la receta de siempre: subida de tipos, más crisis y sufrimiento de los más débiles.


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Mar 2011)

merkawoman dijo:


> Pregunta desde la ignorancia, ¿el material de acuñación es plata pura?



plata 925

40 monedas. 18 gr que pesa cada moneda por 0,925 de plata que llevan = 666 gr


----------



## bubbler (20 Mar 2011)

viriato dijo:


> no se él, yo ahora mismo me esperaría.
> a lo mejor vendería las de 12 euros, pero las de 2000 me las quedo.



No es por eso, sino porque huele mal lo que indica el forero burbujasplot, ya que en la FNMT te venden las monedas de 12€ con cartoncillo a 16,95 sin iva y a 20€ con el iva correspondiente (viene el precio marcado detrás del cartoncillo, ya que poseo uno y sólo uno de un regalo que me hicieron).

Moneda 12€ de FNMT a 16,95€ sin IVA

Por lo anterior, deduzco que no las va a poder vender, ya que tiene el límite impuesto por las de 20€ (mucho mejor estas antes que comprar una de 12€ a 20€ por mucho cartoncillo que lleve y para que el forero burbujasplot no pierda dinero).

Un par de recomendaciones que le indico al forero burbujasplot (si la acepta), es que lea tranquilamente los dos hilos, y que no pague por encima de los 12€.

Curioso que no se esté actualizando el listado de la disponibilidad del BdE, ya que algunos foreros pueden llegar a tomar decisiones precipitadas y erróneas, y si mal no recuerdo, la base fundamental de este hilo era determinar la disponibilidad y capacidad (y secundariamente la continuidad) de monedas de 12€ en las distintas centrales del BdE...


----------



## electric0 (20 Mar 2011)

Inestabilidad, guerra, catastrofes naturales, reactores nucleares, "moravia" en conflicto, hambrunas, necesidades, mas paro, mas miseria, mmmmmmm ni comprar ni vender, no es momento de ganar, solo de mantener y de preveer, si va a escasear el producto "A" mejor acaparar "A", o en todo caso acaparar "B" que tiene la posibilidad de generar "A" a bajo costo y en cantidades ingentes....

No es momento.... no es momento....

Automantenimiento a bajo costo, minimizar costos, minimizar actividad, autoproduccion sin manufactura, reciclaje maximo, que todo sirva aunque solo sea como combustible para calentar......

Tiempos interesantes... ayer tirabamos el alternador roto del coche, hoy lo guardamos, mañana lo repararemos, y pasado mañana le fabricaremos una helice para que nos de corriente electrica (aerogenerador)

Lo principal? lo mas valioso? el conocimiento perdido.... (o como hacer una canasta, aun con papel de periodico y cola de carpintero)

Volvamos un poco al pasado...... en "orbea" con el ipad por supuesto.

¿me lo paga en deuda o en plata? si me lo paga en plata vale la mitad.

Agarraos las Kalandrakas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vize (20 Mar 2011)

el viernes dia 11 estuve en en BDE de Valencia y a las 10:30 y solo les quedaban 5 monedas, me confirmaron que solo sacan a la venta 12000€ al dia, detras mio había un hombre que llevaba 12 momedas de 2000 pts patra cambiar , le daban 108 € por ellas y le ofercí comprarselas y le di 110 € , así que tampoco me fuy de vacio.
abren a 8,30 pero las monedas no las suben hasta las 9.
el martes volví fui a primera hora y todavía no tenían monedas así que tuve que esperar unos 10 minutos. Así que en Valencia hay, pero hay que madrugar.

PD: si me lees gracias,burbujista de la ventanilla de al lado que estabas cargando monedas, por dejarme una bolsa pues se me había olvidado coger una.


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Mar 2011)

Vize dijo:


> el viernes dia 11 estuve en en BDE de Valencia y a las 10:30 y solo les quedaban 5 monedas, me confirmaron que solo sacan a la venta 12000€ al dia, detras mio había un hombre que llevaba 12 momedas de 2000 pts patra cambiar , le daban 108 € por ellas y le ofercí comprarselas y le di 110 € , así que tampoco me fuy de vacio.
> abren a 8,30 pero las monedas no las suben hasta las 9.
> el martes volví fui a primera hora y todavía no tenían monedas así que tuve que esperar unos 10 minutos. Así que en Valencia hay, pero hay que madrugar.
> 
> PD: si me lees gracias,burbujista de la ventanilla de al lado que estabas cargando monedas, por dejarme una bolsa pues se me había olvidado coger una.



NO PUEDE SER.
creo que te has confundido
las de 2000 te las pagan a 12 euros.
no serían 12 monedas, sino 9.


----------



## x-rosenfield (20 Mar 2011)

Las de 2000 pesetas también son de plata?


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Mar 2011)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> Las de 2000 pesetas también son de plata?



igualitas.
plata 925, 18 gr... 16,65 gr de plata fina.
te las cambian por 12 euros en el BDE... pero no te venden las que la peña va dejando allí.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> igualitas.
> plata 925, 18 gr... 16,65 gr de plata fina.
> te las cambian por 12 euros en el BDE... pero no te venden las que la peña va dejando allí.



Umm...si no me equivoco tienen un poco más de plata. Pesan 18,2 gramos. Cuando tenga a mano el catálogo lo verifico.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Umm...si no me equivoco tienen un poco más de plata. Pesan 18,2 gramos. Cuando tenga a mano el catálogo lo verifico.



Pssstttt
Rumboso
Dame una combinacion pal eurmillon


----------



## bubbler (20 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Has probado a amenazarles con poner una queja?
> 
> Si solo sacan 12000, debe haber una circular del BdE que así lo indique, y debe ser pública.
> 
> *Pide que te pongan con el jefe de negociado o con el responsable de Canje de monedas de plata*.



Analicemos:

Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas de 12 euro de valor facial y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público

Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas de 12 euro de valor facial -> Somete a otras entidades de forma forzosa a distribuir esta moneda (incluye Caixa, BBVA, Santander...).

y, previa petición de los particulares, procederán al canje de estas piezas por el mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas -> Fuerza al BdE y a las entidades de crédito (vinculadas anteriormente) a reconvertirte los 12€ plata en 12€ monopoly...

Ahora bien, esta transacción se aplica inversamente, es decir que para convertir 12€ monopoly a 12€ plata, habría que rellenar la solicitud (burocracia), aparte del justificante si te pasas en ¿3000€? (confirmar si han variado este límite) de conversión de moneda para Hacienda; con lo que te pueden hacer esperar 3 meses que es el tiempo estipulado para este tipo de trámites administrativos (en los dos tipos de conversiones); en caso de silencio administrativo, es una denegación de la solicitud por defecto.

De momento, y sólo de momento no hay problemas para la conversión plata->monopoly, y sí algunos de disponibilidad de monopoly->plata.

De lo que te he resaltado, lo expongo porque parece que quieres que se rían en el BdE del forero al que referencias, Negrofuturo... No me parece cortés, ya que no hay ningún responsable de monedas de plata, en todo caso de "Emisión y Caja", el vehículo (plata, papel o cuproníquel) de igual.

Repito:

1º) No comprar nunca por encima de facial.
2º) Curioso que no se esté actualizando el listado de la disponibilidad del BdE, ya que algunos foreros pueden llegar a tomar decisiones precipitadas y erróneas, y si mal no recuerdo, la base fundamental de este hilo era determinar la disponibilidad y capacidad (y secundariamente la continuidad) de monedas de 12€ en las distintas centrales del BdE...


----------



## Vize (20 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> igualitas.
> plata 925, 18 gr... 16,65 gr de plata fina.
> te las cambian por 12 euros en el BDE... pero no te venden las que la peña va dejando allí.



no, te las cambian por 9 €
12x9=108, es lo que le daban al menda



edito:
metida de pata hasta el fondo son 12€ la moneda de 2000 pts


----------



## Vize (20 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Has probado a amenazarles con poner una queja?
> 
> Si solo sacan 12000, debe haber una circular del BdE que así lo indique, y debe ser pública.
> 
> Pide que te pongan con el jefe de negociado o con el responsable de Canje de monedas de plata.



prefiero madrugar, no vaya a ser que me cojan manía , de todas maneras intentaré averiguar más al respecto el proximo día y os contaré.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2011)

Vize dijo:


> no, te las cambian por 9 €
> 12x9=108, es lo que le daban al menda



Eso es IMPOSIBLE, las cambian por 12 €, delante mio tb una vieja llevaba alguna y le daban 12,02 € por moneda y la interrumpi y le dije que las queria yo para mi coleccion y sin problemas.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2011)

Yo tampoco me creo que cambien 2000 pts por 9 eypos.


----------



## mtps37 (20 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Si adquirísteis 50 cada uno, 50x12=600, muy lejos de los 1.000 de límite por persona.
> Mal hecho.
> :no::no:



Cierto, pero es que el presupuesto era de 1200€ en total.

Por cierto, perdón por la omisión pero no mencioné el _pequeño_ detalle de que fui a por las de 12€. Está tan clara la elección que lo dí por sentado. Además, las de 20€ no le gustan nada a mi mujer y no me voy a poner a discutir por eso


----------



## Vize (20 Mar 2011)

cierto he metido la pata, estaba convencido que eran 12 monedas, he ido a contarlas y solo habían 9, 
disculparme el desliz.

las 2000 pst las cambian a 12 leuros, acabo de perder 3 monedas


----------



## mtps37 (20 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo tampoco me creo que cambien 2000 pts por 9 eypos.



Yo tampoco por la simple razón de que aún se pueden cambiar pesetas por su equivalente en euros. Con más razón si son de plata en vez de cobre ¿no?


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Mar 2011)

Acerca del mismo asunto, declara Mr. E. F. Sanderson, de la Casa Sanderson, Bros and Co., Talleres de acero, forja y laminación, de Atterclíffe: "La prohibición de dar trabajo nocturno a jóvenes menores de 18 años acarrearía grandes dificultades, y la más importante de todas sería el recargo de costos que la sustitución del trabajo de los jóvenes por el trabajo de los adultos llevaría necesariamente aparejada. No puedo decir a cuánto ascendería ese recargo, pero no seria de seguro tan grande, que el fabricante pudiese elevar el precio del acero, con lo cual tendría éste que soportar la pérdida, pues los hombres ('¡qué terquedad la suya!') se resistirían, naturalmente, a asumirla. "El señor Sanderson no sabe cuánto paga a los niños por su trabajo, pero "tal vez sean unos 4 a 5 chelines por cabeza a la semana... El trabajo asignado a los muchachos es de tal naturaleza que, en general (´generally', pero no siempre, 'en cada caso', como es natural), se corresponde exactamente con las fuerzas juveniles, razón por la cual el exceso de fuerza de los hombres adultos no arrojaría una ganancia que viniese a compensar la pérdida; fuera de algunos casos, pocos, en que el metal es muy pesado. Además, los hombres no verían con buenos ojos el que se les quitasen los chicos puestos bajo su mando, pues los adultos son siempre menos obedientes. Téngase en cuenta también que los muchachos deben comenzar a trabajar en edad temprana, para aprender el oficio. Si sólo se les dejase trabajar durante el día, no se conseguiría esta finalidad. ¿Por qué no? ¿Por qué los chicos no pueden aprender el oficio trabajando sólo de día? Venga la razón. Pues, ."porque entonces los hombres que, turnándose todas las semanas, trabajan unas veces de día y otras de noche, al verse separados de los chicos una semana y otra no, perderían la mitad de la ganancia que sacan de ellos. En efecto, la instrucción que los obreros dan a los chicos se considera como una parte del salario de éstos, lo que permite a los hombres obtener más barato el trabajo juvenil. Cada hombre perdería la mitad de su ganancia."– 0, dicho en otros términos, que los señores Sanderson se verían obligados a pagar de su bolsillo una parte del salario de los obreros adultos, la que hoy les pagan a costa del trabajo nocturno de los muchachos. Esto haría disminuir un poco las ganancias de los señores Sanderson: he aquí la razón, la fundada razón sandersoniana, de que los jóvenes no pueden aprender su oficio trabajando de día.70 Además, esto echaría sobre los hombros de los adultos a quienes hoy suplen los jóvenes la carga de un trabajo nocturno total, que no resistirían. En una palabra, las dificultades serían tan insuperables, que probablemente determinarían la ruina total del trabajo nocturno. "En cuanto a la producción de acero –dice E. F. Sanderson–, esto no se traduciría en la menor diferencia, pero..."Pero los señores Sanderson tienen más que hacer que producir acero. Para ellos, la producción de acero no es más que un pretexto para la producción de plusvalía. Los hornos de fundición y talleres de laminado, los edificios, la maquinaria, el hierro, el carbón, etc., etc., tienen otro cometido que convertirse en acero. Su misión es absorber trabajo excedente y, como es lógico, en 24 horas absorben más que en 12. La mera posesión de estos instrumentos da a los Sanderson, por obra y gracia de la ley y de la Divina Providencia, derecho a utilizar el trabajo de un cierto número de hombres durante las veinticuatro horas que trae el día, y pierden su carácter de capital, implicando una pura pérdida para los Sanderson, tan pronto como se interrumpe su función, que es absorber trabajo. "Pero, entonces, la pérdida afectaría a la costosísima maquinaria, que estaría parada durante la mitad del tiempo, y, para poder fabricar la misma masa de productos que fabricamos hoy con el sistema actual, tendríamos que duplicar los locales y los talleres, duplicando, por tanto, el desembolso." ¿De qué privilegio se sienten asistidos estos Sanderson, para colocarse por encima de otros capitalistas, a los que sólo les está permitido trabajar durante el día, teniendo "paralizados", por tanto, durante la noche sus edificios, su maquinaria y sus materias primas? "Es cierto –contesta E. F. Sanderson, en nombre de todos los Sanderson–, es cierto que esta pérdida de la maquinaria ociosa afecta a todas las manufacturas en las que sólo se trabaja de día. Pero, en nuestra industria, el uso de hornos de fundición ocasionaría una pérdida extraordinaria. Teniéndolos encendidos, se destruye material combustible ('en vez de destruir, como ocurre ahora, el material–vida de los obreros'), y dejándolos apagarse, se originan pérdidas de tiempo para volver a encenderlos y alcanzar la temperatura necesaria ('en cambio, el restar tiempo de sueño incluso a chicos de 8 años representa para el gremio de los Sanderson una ganancia de tiempo de trabajo'), aparte de las averías que supondrían para los hornos los cambios de temperatura" (averías que no se producen por el cambio de los turnos de trabajo de día y de noche).71


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Coge la clara campoamor.



¿Cómo? ¿ya?
Mi no entender


----------



## jose27 (21 Mar 2011)

El otro día en el BdE de Barcelona, el cajero me soltó lo siguiente:
"¿ya sabes que cuando vengais a cambiar las monedas por billetes os lo tendré que pagar todo en billetes de 10 euros?" Me dijo que había una normativa para evitar el blanqueo o algo así. Es decir que sólo puede cambiarme las monedas pagándomelas en billetes de menor facial. Si algún día entrego plata a cambio de papelillos de colores algo malo habrá pasado y supongo que el menor de mis problemas será que me den un fajo de billetes de 10 euros, sin embargo me pica la curiosidad: ¿alguien ha oído algo de esa normativa o el cajero se estaba quedando conmigo?


----------



## RANGER (21 Mar 2011)

jose27 dijo:


> El otro día en el BdE de Barcelona, el cajero me soltó lo siguiente:
> "¿ya sabes que cuando vengais a cambiar las monedas por billetes os lo tendré que pagar todo en billetes de 10 euros?" Me dijo que había una normativa para evitar el blanqueo o algo así. Es decir que sólo puede cambiarme las monedas pagándomelas en billetes de menor facial. Si algún día entrego plata a cambio de papelillos de colores algo malo habrá pasado y supongo que el menor de mis problemas será que me den un fajo de billetes de 10 euros, sin embargo me pica la curiosidad: ¿alguien ha oído algo de esa normativa o el cajero se estaba quedando conmigo?



Olvida lo que te diga el cajero, si algún día quieres hacer "el cambio" vas a tu banco y las ingresas, las que quieras. Aunque yo las vendería a alguien, por poco que sea, algo más de los 12 euros te los dan ahora mismo. 

Además, no se me ocurre ninguna situación en la que sea preferible tener un papel y un trozo de chatarra, a tener una moneda de plata con el mismo valor facial.


----------



## debianita (21 Mar 2011)

jose27 dijo:


> El otro día en el BdE de Barcelona, el cajero me soltó lo siguiente:
> "¿ya sabes que cuando vengais a cambiar las monedas por billetes os lo tendré que pagar todo en billetes de 10 euros?" Me dijo que había una normativa para evitar el blanqueo o algo así. Es decir que sólo puede cambiarme las monedas pagándomelas en billetes de menor facial. Si algún día entrego plata a cambio de papelillos de colores algo malo habrá pasado y supongo que el menor de mis problemas será que me den un fajo de billetes de 10 euros, sin embargo me pica la curiosidad: ¿alguien ha oído algo de esa normativa o el cajero se estaba quedando conmigo?



:XX: Estos del BdE se piensan que van a volver a ver las monedas :XX:

Pobres ilusos, que sean idiotas y regalen la pasta, no quiere decir que nosotros seamos igual de subnormales :no:


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

¿Qué es lo que la experiencia revela a los capitalistas, en general? Les revela una continua superpoblación; es decir, algo que es superpoblación si se la relaciona con las necesidades actuales de explotación del capital, aunque en realidad se trata de una corriente formada por toda una serie de generaciones humanas empobrecidas, prematuramente caducas, que se desplazan rápidamente las unas a las otras y que se arrancan antes de madurar, por decirlo así.79 Cierto es que lo que la experiencia revela al observador consciente de la otra banda es cuán acelerada y profundamente ha mordido en las raíces vitales de las energías del pueblo la producción capitalista, que, históricamente considerada, data casi de ayer, cómo la degeneración de la población industrial sólo logra amortiguarse gracias a la absorción continua de elementos vitales primigenios del campo y cómo hasta los obreros campesinos, a pesar del aire libre y del principio de la selección natural, que reina entre ellos de un modo omnipotente, no dejando prosperar sino a los individuos más vigorosos, comienzan ya a caducar.80 El capital, que tiene "tantas y tan fundadas razones'' para negar las torturas de la generación trabajadora que le rodea, no se siente contenido en sus movimientos prácticos ante la perspectiva de que la humanidad llegue un día a pudrirse, ni ante la curva de desploblación que a la postre nadie podrá detener; todo esto le tiene tan sin cuidado como la posibilidad de que la tierra llegue un día a estrellarse contra el sol. Todos los que especulan con acciones saben que algún día tendrá que estallar la tormenta, pero todos confían en que estallará sobre la cabeza del vecino, después que ellos hayan recogido y puesto a buen recaudo la lluvia de oro. Aprés moi, le deluge: (62) tal es el grito y el lema de todos los capitalistas y de todas las naciones de capitalistas. Por eso al capital se le da un ardite de la salud y la duración de la vida del obrero, a menos que la sociedad le obligue a tomarlas en consideración.81 A las quejas sobre el empobrecimiento físico y espiritual de la vida del obrero, sobre la muerte prematura y el tormento del trabajo excesivo, el capital responde: ¿por qué va a atormentarnos este tormento que es para nosotros fuente de placer (de ganancia)? Además, todo eso no depende, en general, de la buena o mala voluntad de cada capitalista. La libre concurrencia impone al capitalista individual, como leyes exteriores inexorables, las leyes inmanentes de la producción capitalista.82


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

La implantación de una jornada normal de trabajo es el fruto de una lucha multisecular entre capitalistas y obreros. En la historia de esta lucha se destacan dos fases contrapuestas. Compárese, por ejemplo, la legislación fabril inglesa de nuestros días con los estatutos del trabajo que rigieron en Inglaterra desde el siglo XIV hasta la mitad del siglo XVIII.83 Mientras que las modernas leyes fabriles acortan obligatoriamente la jornada, estos estatutos tienden, por el contrario, a alargarla. Cierto es que, comparadas con las concesiones que se ve obligado a hacer en su edad adulta, rezongando y a regañadientes, las exigencias del capital en aquella época se presentan con el carácter de modestia que corresponde a su estado embrionario, de gestación, en que las condiciones económicas no gravitan todavía con la suficiente fuerza y en que, por tanto, tiene que intervenir el Estado para asegurarle, con su protección, el derecho a absorber una cantidad bastante grande de trabajo excedente. Hubieron de pasar siglos hasta que el obrero "libre", al desarrollarse el régimen capitalista de producción, se prestó voluntariamente, o lo que es lo mismo, se vio obligado por las condiciones sociales a vender su primogenitura por un plato de lentejas, es decir, a vender todo el tiempo activo de su vida y hasta su propia capacidad de trabajo simplemente para poder comer. Por eso es lógico que la prolongación de la jornada de trabajo, que el capital, desde mediados del siglo XIV hasta fines del siglo XVII, procura imponer por imperio del Estado a los obreros adultos, coincida aproximadamente con el límite del tiempo de trabajo que en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX traza en algunos países el Estado a la transformación de la sangre infantil en capital. Así, por ejemplo, lo que hoy se proclama en el Estado de Massachusetts, que era hasta hace poco el Estado más libre de la República norteamericana, como tasa legal puesta al trabajo de los niños menores de 12 años, era en Inglaterra, todavía a mediados del siglo XVII, la jornada normal de trabajo de los artesanos adultos, los robustos braceros del campo y los atléticos herreros.84


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

El primer Statute of Labourers (23 Eduardo III, 1349)* tuvo su pretexto inmediato (no su causa, pues este género de legislación se mantuvo en vigor siglos enteros sin necesidad de pretexto alguno) en la gran peste que diezmó la población, haciendo –como hubo de decir un escritor tory– "que fuese punto menos que imposible encontrar obreros que trabajasen a precios razonables" (es decir, a precios que dejasen a sus patronos una cantidad razonable de trabajo excedente).85 Fue, pues, necesario que la ley dictase salarios razonables y delimitase con carácter obligatorio la jornada de trabajo. Este último punto, el único que aquí nos interesa, aparece reiterado en el estatuto de 1496 (dado bajo Enrique VII). Por aquel entonces, aunque jamás llegase a ponerse en práctica esta norma, la jornada de trabajo de todos los artesanos (artificers) y braceros del campo debía durar, en la época de marzo a septiembre, desde las 5 de la mañana hasta las 7 o las 8 de la noche, pero puntualizándose del modo siguiente las horas de las comidas: una hora para el desayuno, hora y media para la comida del mediodía y medía hora para la merienda; es decir, el doble de lo que permite la ley fabril vigente en la actualidad.86 En invierno, la jornada duraba desde las 5 de la mañana hasta el anochecer, con las mismas horas para las comidas. Un estatuto dado por Isabel en 1562 para todos los obreros "contratados a jornal, por días o por semanas", no toca para nada a la duración de la jornada de trabajo, pero procura limitar el tiempo de las comidas, reduciéndolo a 2 horas y medía en verano y a 2 horas en invierno. La comida de mediodía sólo debía durar, según esta ley, una hora, y la "siesta de media hora" queda limitada a los meses de verano, desde mediados de mayo hasta mediados de agosto. Por cada hora de ausencia se le puede descontar al obrero un penique de su salario. Sin embargo, en la práctica, la situación de los obreros era mucho más favorable que en la ley. El padre de la economía política e inventor, en cierto modo, de la estadística, William Petty, dice, en una obra publicada en el último tercio del siglo XVII: "Los obreros (labouring men, que por entonces eran, en rigor, los braceros del campo) trabajan 10 horas diarias y comen 20 veces a la semana, los días de trabajo tres veces y los domingos dos; por donde se ve claramente que, si quisieran ayunar los viernes por la noche y dedicar hora y medía a la comida de mediodía, en la que actualmente invierten 2 horas, desde las 11 hasta la 1, es decir, sí trabajasen 1/10 más y comiesen 1/20 menos, podría reunirse la décima parte del impuesto a que más arriba nos referíamos.87 ¿No tenía razón el Dr. Andrew Ure cuando clamaba contra la ley de las 12 horas, dictada en 1833, diciendo que era un retroceso a los tiempos del oscurantismo? Cierto es que las normas contenidas en los estatutos y mencionadas por Petty rigen también para los apprentices, Pero el que desee saber qué cariz presentaba el trabajo infantil a fines del siglo XVII, no tiene más que leer la siguiente queja: "Aquí, en Inglaterra, los niños no hacen absolutamente nada hasta que entran de aprendices y siendo ya aprendices necesitan, naturalmente, mucho tiempo –7 años – para perfeccionarse como artesanos". En cambio, se ensalza el ejemplo de Alemania, donde los niños se educan desde la cuna "en el trabajo, aunque sólo sea en una ínfima proporción".88


----------



## luismarple (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No me referia a que te "cojas" a la clara. Queria decir que compres una moneda de 20 euros de Clara Campoamor, esa si que es fea.





Fea??? esa moneda es mas fea que pegar a un padre tetraplégico con un calcetin sudado en nochebuena!! joder! si pensaba que era la elefanta Elena!!!

Madre del amor hermoso que moneda mas horrorossiiiisisisisima!!!


----------



## electric0 (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Pesar pesa menos. Muy facil llevar 10 mil euros en el bolsillo, un poco mas complicado llevar 833 monedas.



Yo uso una mochila y si no el carrito de la compra, y si no el remolque, y si ya es mucha cantidad el camion...... que pesen no es un problema determinante como para odiarlas, ni la escusa para no adquirirlas.

----------------------------

817.92 €/k, por lo que parece ya si estan consolidados los 800€/k, esperemos que ningun otro suceso rebaje de nuevo esta cifra.

Un saludo


----------



## electric0 (21 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Fea??? esa moneda es mas fea que pegar a un padre tetraplégico con un calcetin sudado en nochebuena!! joder! si pensaba que era la elefanta Elena!!!
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso que moneda mas horrorossiiiisisisisima!!!



Si, sin duda alguna, fea como el culo de un mandril, despues de su primera experiencia homogayer con un elefante.

Me recuerda a un travelo viejo, de pelo enlacado y barba bajo kilos de masilla, perdon maquillaje.

Lo unico bueno que sigue teniendo la misma plata, (aunque en este caso lo suyo seria fundirla para destruir tan horripilante imagen)

Supenso para los diseñadores de las mismas.

Un saludo


----------



## pep007 (21 Mar 2011)

Acabo de llegar de "saludar" al cajero numero 5 del carrer Sant Bartomeu, me dice que se están acabando, que solo le quedan letis y tofols coloms, pero que la casa es grande y a lo mejor el mes que viene les llega una remesa y vuelven a tener a porrón, pero vamos que para los burbus quedar, quedan.


----------



## hornblower (21 Mar 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de "saludar" al cajero numero 5 del carrer Sant Bartomeu, me dice que se están acabando, que solo le quedan letis y tofols coloms, pero que la casa es grande y a lo mejor el mes que viene les llega una remesa y vuelven a tener a porrón, pero vamos que para los burbus quedar, quedan.




Se van a quedar con el DNI de casi todos los burbujistas. Por cierto (tu firma) no es austriaco, todo el mundo sabe que es alaves (por lo de que jesus es dios y hombre alaves :8


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Mar 2011)

hornblower dijo:


> Por cierto (tu firma) no es austriaco, todo el mundo sabe que es alaves (por lo de que jesus es dios y hombre alaves :8



es tan malo que hace hasta gracia...
Qué malo jajaja
pero qué malo jajajaja
te mereces un baneo centenario jajaja
:XX:


----------



## pep007 (21 Mar 2011)

Ale, te pongo un par de alaveses, que tambien te has puesto un nick, que pa que...


----------



## Cordoba (21 Mar 2011)

Bueeno no he tenido mucho éxito con mi propuesta, es cierto que no se gana nada, pero se hace un favor, que tampoco esta mal, a coste 0. Propongo cambiar90 monedas de 12 euros de 2010, por 10de cada año anterior, puedenser por todos los años, o que un forero me cambie unos años, y otro otros, y por supuesto corro con los gastos de los dos envíos. Como podéis imaginar mi intención es tener plata pero de una forma equilibrada con respecto a los años de manera que cubro el espacio de coleccionista. Bien muchas gracias por atenderme.

Saludos


----------



## pep007 (21 Mar 2011)

Hoy pensaba lo mismo que horn, cuando el cajero me ha tomado el dni y lo ha tecleado directamente en el ordenador, antes solo me hacian rellenar un papel, la banda de calopez va a caer en pleno.

Pero bueno, robamos 100€ por cada kilo que trincamos, hay que seguir...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueeno no he tenido mucho éxito con mi propuesta, es cierto que no se gana nada, pero se hace un favor, que tampoco esta mal, a coste 0. Propongo cambiar90 monedas de 12 euros de 2010, por 10de cada año anterior, puedenser por todos los años, o que un forero me cambie unos años, y otro otros, y por supuesto corro con los gastos de los dos envíos. Como podéis imaginar mi intención es tener plata pero de una forma equilibrada con respecto a los años de manera que cubro el espacio de coleccionista. Bien muchas gracias por atenderme.
> 
> Saludos



Estírate y ofrece algo más. Los tratos deben ser interesantes para las dos partes.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (22 Mar 2011)

Hoy sale la nueva moneda conmemorativa del Centenario del Día de la mujer. En el anverso está Clara Campoamor, lo que hace de este ejemplar una moneda ESPECIALMENTE FEA... BUENO FEA NO, HORROROSA... Yo creo que esta si que va a tener valor numismático pero por este motivo... 
Lo que me hace gracia del asunto es que en la circular de la entidad para la que trabajo se dice que puede utilizarse como medio de pago aunque el BdE quiere potenciar su finalidad numismática... (lo pongo por los que dicen que las entidades no las aceptamos y tal y tal...).
Por cierto me gustaría subir la afoto de la susodicha, pero no se como hacerlo perdonenme ustedes...:ouch:


----------



## luismarple (22 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> es tan malo que hace hasta gracia...
> Qué malo jajaja
> pero qué malo jajajaja
> te mereces un baneo centenario jajaja
> :XX:



También existe la teoría contraria, que dice que Dios no es vasco porque para demostrar su infinita humildad Jesus nació en Belén, pudiendo haber nacido en Bilbao.


----------



## electric0 (22 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueeno no he tenido mucho éxito con mi propuesta, es cierto que no se gana nada, pero se hace un favor, que tampoco esta mal, a coste 0. Propongo cambiar90 monedas de 12 euros de 2010, por 10de cada año anterior, puedenser por todos los años, o que un forero me cambie unos años, y otro otros, y por supuesto corro con los gastos de los dos envíos. Como podéis imaginar mi intención es tener plata pero de una forma equilibrada con respecto a los años de manera que cubro el espacio de coleccionista. Bien muchas gracias por atenderme.
> 
> Saludos



Te puedo cambiar algunos años "a pelo" por hacerte un favor, pero que conste que no es por las del 2010, que de esas ando sobrado, y de paso nos tomamos unas cervezas (o cafes, ya segun la hora)



ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Hoy sale la nueva moneda conmemorativa del Centenario del Día de la mujer. En el anverso está Clara Campoamor, lo que hace de este ejemplar una moneda ESPECIALMENTE FEA... BUENO FEA NO, HORROROSA... Yo creo que esta si que va a tener valor numismático pero por este motivo...
> Lo que me hace gracia del asunto es que en la circular de la entidad para la que trabajo se dice que puede utilizarse como medio de pago aunque el BdE quiere potenciar su finalidad numismática... (lo pongo por los que dicen que las entidades no las aceptamos y tal y tal...).
> Por cierto me gustaría subir la afoto de la susodicha, pero no se como hacerlo perdonenme ustedes...:ouch:



Alias el "travelo"..... cojere 5 como de "futbitos", por tenerlas nada mas, que no se diga....

Lo lamentable es que nos hemos pasado "somos mas papistas que el papa" y ya somos feministas radicales "por ley", solo le queda al gobierno ordenar que los hombres tengan hijos (pariendolos, sobre-entiendase)..

.....................

Al hilo del hilo 813€/k en el momento de escribir el post, solo es cuestion de tiempo de que desaparezcan todos los karlillos, a euro por pieza el personal se deja "capar", y mas con las miserias que se avecinan...

Un saludo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (22 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Alias el "travelo"..... cojere 5 como de "futbitos", por tenerlas nada mas, que no se diga....
> 
> Lo lamentable es que nos hemos pasado "somos mas papistas que el papa" y ya somos feministas radicales "por ley", solo le queda al gobierno ordenar que los hombres tengan hijos (pariendolos, sobre-entiendase)..
> Un saludo



Yo cogería también pero es que son jodidamente feas... Futbitos no tengo ninguno y la verdad que hay mucho tonto que en unos años si no quedaran seguro que pagaría bien por tener un recuerdo de tan "magnifica gesta".::


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> También existe la teoría contraria, que dice que Dios no es vasco porque para demostrar su infinita humildad Jesus nació en Belén, pudiendo haber nacido en Bilbao.



jejeje
Como me ponga yo a contar chistes, no solo me van a banear sienes y sienes de veces, sino que vuestros ordenadores al procesar el texto del chiste, van a ejecutar la orden de selfdestroy.
Y a vosotros os saldrá el cerebro por los oidos.
Advertidos quedáis.


----------



## colombo1122 (22 Mar 2011)

ayer fui a preguntar a un compro oro,a cuanto me compraban el gramo de plata,y me dijeron a 0.20


----------



## dabuti (22 Mar 2011)

Os enlazo este vídeo de hoy y este hilo sobre comprar oro en Montera y adyacentes:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-lo-mismo-en-la-misma-calle.html#post4107433


----------



## Argentum emere (23 Mar 2011)

Me gustaría hacer la "cole" de las monedas de 2000 pesetas. Podría cambiarlas por Karlillos de 12€.

Gracias


----------



## Baraja (23 Mar 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer la "cole" de las monedas de 2000 pesetas. Podría cambiarlas por Karlillos de 12€.
> 
> Gracias



En el BdE no te las van a vender, tendrás que irte al hilo de "Compra-venta entre foreros de oro y plata" :cook:



Spoiler



¿Tan difícil es leer el título del hilo? ienso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Mar 2011)

Una consulta sobre el almacenamiento de los karlillos.

¿Como conservais las monedas que no tienen su sobrecito? He visto por ahí que hay una especie de capsulas, ¿salen a cuenta? ¿Cuanto cuestan y donde las comprais? ¿Alguna alternativa lonchafinista?


----------



## C.J. (23 Mar 2011)

Tubos de pvc del mismo diámetro que la moneda. Quedan ajustadas, ocupan casi nada, pasan desapercibidas y se conservan bien.

De venta en tiendas de suministros y ferreterías, se vende por metros.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una consulta sobre el almacenamiento de los karlillos.
> 
> ¿Como conservais las monedas que no tienen su sobrecito? He visto por ahí que hay una especie de capsulas, ¿salen a cuenta? ¿Cuanto cuestan y donde las comprais? ¿Alguna alternativa lonchafinista?



Si las piensas "hechar" al fuego o venderlas a alguien que las mande ahi, da igual como esten


----------



## electric0 (23 Mar 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una consulta sobre el almacenamiento de los karlillos.
> 
> ¿Como conservais las monedas que no tienen su sobrecito? He visto por ahí que hay una especie de capsulas, ¿salen a cuenta? ¿Cuanto cuestan y donde las comprais? ¿Alguna alternativa lonchafinista?



La mas lochafinista de todas...... un folio, un poquito de fixo y paciencia para "empaquetarlas" como se hacia tradicionalmente con todas las monedas.

Puede mejorarse lo anterior intruduciendo el cartucho de monedas en un preservativo (no usado) previamente lavado y seco (todos vienen lubricados) con su nudo posterior.

Asi no les entraria ni humedad ni luz, por lo que en teoria durarian muuuuuchisimos años en perfecto estado de conservacion.

Barato es el metodo, el inconveniente es que no se pueden ver ni desarmar para verlas con facilidad, y que el paquete resultante es feo, casi tan feo como "los travelos" de 20€

UN saludo


----------



## Octubre_borrado (23 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Tubos de pvc del mismo diámetro que la moneda. Quedan ajustadas, ocupan casi nada, pasan desapercibidas y se conservan bien.
> 
> De venta en tiendas de suministros y ferreterías, se vende por metros.



Y como me dijo debianita las enganchas al lado del tubo de la lavadora y pasan desapercibidas totalmente :rolleye:


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2011)

A puntito de pasar los 14€ por moneda SIN IVA.....

Flipante ... (Mas flipante aun que el BDE no las retire y en algunos queden....)

16,6% sobre el spot ...


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A puntito de pasar los 14€ por moneda SIN IVA.....
> 
> Flipante ... (Mas flipante aun que el BDE no las retire y en algunos queden....)
> 
> 16,6% sobre el spot ...



Ya es oficial, han alcanzado los 14 lerus.


----------



## C.J. (23 Mar 2011)

JEJE, esto va parriba.


----------



## C.J. (23 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Puede mejorarse lo anterior intruduciendo el cartucho de monedas en un preservativo *(no usado) *




Menos mal que lo has aclarado, alguno ya estaba reciclando, jeje.


Saludos.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Mar 2011)

Durante el decenio en que esta ley se mantuvo en vigor, reglamentando primero parcialmente y luego sin restricciones el trabajo fabril, los informes oficiales de los inspectores de fábrica venían rebosantes de quejas sobre la imposibilidad de ejecutarla. En efecto, como la ley de 1833 dejaba a los señores del capital en libertad para poner a trabajar a los "jóvenes" y a los "niños" en cualquier momento del período de 15 horas, desde las 5 y media de la mañana hasta las 8 y media de la noche, siempre y cuando que no rebasasen las 12 o las 8 horas respectivamente, dejando a su libre arbitrio el momento en que había de comenzar, interrumpirse y finalizar el trabajo, y permitiéndoles igualmente asignar a los distintos obreros distintas horas para las comidas, los caballeros capitalistas no tardaron en inventar un nuevo sistema de relevos, en que los caballos del trabajo no se cambiaban en determinadas estaciones, sino que eran enganchados una y otra vez en diversos momentos a su gusto y antojo. No nos detendremos aquí a examinar de cerca las delicias de este sistema, pues hemos de volver sobre él más adelante. Pero, lo que si se advierte a primera vista es que el tal sistema abolía, no sólo en cuanto al espíritu, sino también en cuanto a la letra, toda la ley fabril. Con este complicado sistema de contabilidad, era absolutamente imposible que los inspectores de fábrica obligasen a los patronos a respetar la jornada legal de trabajo ni a conceder las horas legales de comidas para cada niño y cada joven empleado en la fábrica. En una buena parte de las fábricas seguían imperando impunemente y en todo su esplendor los viejos abusos. En una conferencia celebrada con el ministro del Interior (1844), los inspectores de fábrica hubieron de demostrar que, bajo el nuevo sistema de relevos inventado por los fabricantes, era imposible ejercer ningún control.104 Pero, entretanto, las circunstancias habían cambiado considerablemente. A partir sobre todo de 1838, los obreros fabriles habían adoptado como grito económico de lucha la ley de las 10 horas, a la par que abrazaban la Carta como grito político. Y ciertos fabricantes, los que habían ajustado el funcionamiento de sus fábricas a la ley de 1833, asaltaban al parlamento con memoriales acerca de la "competencia" desleal de sus "falsos hermanos" a quiénes una mayor osadía o circunstancias locales más propicias permitían infringir la ley. Además, por mucho que el fabricante individual quisiese dejar rienda suelta a la vieja codicia, se encontraba con que los portavoces y dirigentes políticos de la clase patronal ordenaban un cambio de actitud y de lenguaje frente a los obreros. Acababa de abrirse la campaña abolicionista de las leyes arancelarias de protección del trigo, y los patronos necesitaban de la ayuda de los obreros para vencer. Por eso les prometieron, no sólo doblarles el pan, sino incluso aceptar la ley de 10 horas, siempre y cuando que triunfase el reino milenario del librecambio.105


----------



## C.J. (23 Mar 2011)

Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets

14,11 el karlillo.


----------



## Vize (23 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Cuanto pagariais por las de 2000? Tengo a un vendedor con unas cuantas, pero no se cuanto seria un precio justo y darle 12,10 igual es insultante.



eso es lo que le dan en BDE si las vende o casi


----------



## Hermes120 (23 Mar 2011)

Hola.
Algo pendiente del otro dia

Por un lado me gusta que suba el precio del oro y de la plata, pero del otro me da miedo y preferiria que todo quedara igual que antes aunque perdiera dinero.

Oro y plata + = follon
Oro y plata - = normalidad

Claro que son los papelitos de Monopoly quienes bajan, no que los metales preciosos suban.

Curiosidades: En "Oro y Finanzas dicen que cada misil Tomahawk lanzado en Libia lleva 15 kg. de plata. Han lanzado 110 que son 1600 kgs de plata.

Mas curiosidades. En la misma revista se dice que la onza de oro deberia valer alrededor de 54000 dolares de acuerdo con los Monopolys emitidos. Serian como 1736 dolares el gramo de oro.

¿Alquien sabe o puede acercarse ligeramente a la plata existente almacenada en todo el Mundo para despues dividirla por los papelitos de marras y saber donde estamos?

Esta claro que los Bancos Centrales Mundiales son los que hacen bajar y subir el oro como les da la gana (deben tener como un 20% acumulado)
Pero y la plata, cuanta tienen?

?Alguien sabe como calcularlo, detectarlo, etc...

El otro dia fui al Banco de España a buscar Karlillos y me pidieron el DNI (siempre relleno el impreso con nombres ajenos al mio) les dije que se me habia olvidado y contestaron que por esta vez vale, pero que la proxima no me los darian (1000 euros). Ya no voy a ir mas por este conducto. Durante la Guerra Civil machacaron las Cajas de Seguridad de los Bancos e incluso pasaron casa por casa buscando joyas. Decian que eran para España y el partido. ¡Una mierda, se las quedaban ellos!

Salud2

PD. El patron oro es el enemigo numero uno de los politicos
porque no pueden imprimir dinero. 7000 años de patron oro (cuando
las Piramides) y como 40 de Monopoly...

¿Quien ganara...?


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Mar 2011)

En estas circunstancias, mal podían, pues, oponerse a una medida encaminada simplemente a poner por obra la ley de 1833. Por su parte, los tories, amenazados en el más sagrado de sus intereses, la renta del suelo, rompieron por fin a clamar, con voz tronante y gran indignación filantrópica, contra las prácticas infames106 de sus enemigos.
Así, surgió la ley fabril adicional de 7 de junio de 1844, que entró en vigor el 10 de septiembre del mismo año. Esta ley incluía en la categoría de obreros protegidos un nuevo grupo: el de las mujeres mayores de 18 años. Estas eran equiparadas para todos los efectos a los jóvenes, y su jornada de trabajo se reducía a 12 horas, prohibiéndoseles el trabajo nocturno, etc. El legislador veíase, pues, forzado por primera vez a controlar directa y oficialmente el trabajo de las personas adultas. En el informe fabril de 1844–45 se dice irónicamente: "No ha llegado a nuestro conocimiento un solo caso en que mujeres adultas hayan protestado contra esta invasión en sus derechos".107 El trabajo de los niños menores de 13 años se rebajaba a 6 horas y medía diarias y, bajo ciertas condiciones, a 7.108
Para acabar con los abusos del falso sistema de relevos, la ley dictaba, entre otras, las siguientes importantes normas de aplicación: "La jornada de trabajo de los niños y obreros jóvenes se contará a partir del momento en que comience a trabajar en la fábrica por la mañana cualquier niño u obrero joven." Por tanto, sí A, por ejemplo, comienza a trabajar a las 8 de la mañana y B a las 10, la jornada de trabajo del segundo deberá finalizar a la misma hora que la del primero. El comienzo de la jornada de trabajo se marcará por un reloj público, v. gr. por el reloj de la estación más próxima, al que deberá ajustarse la campana de la fábrica. El fabricante deberá fijar en la fábrica, impreso en letras grandes, un cartel en el que se anuncien el comienzo, el fin y las pausas de la jornada de trabajo. Los niños cuyo trabajo comience antes de las 12 de la mañana, no podrán trabajar después de la 1 del día. Por tanto, el turno infantil de la tarde deberá estar formado por niños que no hayan trabajado en el turno de la mañana. La hora y media asignada para las comidas a los obreros protegidos por la ley deberá concedérseles a todos a la misma hora, una hora por lo menos antes de las 3 de la tarde. Los niños y obreros jóvenes no podrán trabajar más de 5 horas antes de la 1 de la tarde sin concedérseles, cuando menos, media hora de descanso para comer. Los niños, obreros jóvenes y mujeres no deberán permanecer durante las comidas en ninguna dependencia de la fábrica en que se realicen trabajos.


----------



## Overlord (23 Mar 2011)

Para la información del foro...

He hecho una venta a un particular de 60 monedas del 2002 por 840€ + 21€ de envío por SEUR.

14€ moneda + envió...si es que esta claro que nadie te las va a comprar por más de 12€


----------



## Cordoba (23 Mar 2011)

Yo estoy interesado en las de 2000 de todos los años, creo que son 9 años las que salieron, que alguien me confirme para hacer oferta.


Saludos


----------



## asqueado (23 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo estoy interesado en las de 2000 de todos los años, creo que son 9 años las que salieron, que alguien me confirme para hacer oferta.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Creo que estas equivocado, yo solo tengo 8 que son

1994- Banco de España
1995- Palacio Real
1996- Goya
1997- Don Quijote y Sancho Panza
1998- Felipe II-El Escorial
1999- Xacobeo
2000- Carlos V
2001- Ultima emision de la peseta

18,2 grs canto liso, ley 925 milesimas 33 mm diametro


----------



## asqueado (23 Mar 2011)

Mira aqui te he encontrado una subasta en Ebay terminada con las 8 monedas 

http://***.ebay.es/8-MONEDAS-DE-2000-PESETAS-PLATA-DE-CURSO-LEGAL-/320668993683

cambia las estrellas por c g i


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Mira aqui te he encontrado una subasta en Ebay terminada con las 8 monedas
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/8-MONEDAS-DE-2000-PESETAS-PLATA-DE-CURSO-LEGAL-/320668993683
> 
> cambia las estrellas por c g i



A 17,30 cada una sin envio.....

Jodo, mas del 50% de ganancia....


----------



## Argentum emere (23 Mar 2011)

Yo quiero las de 2000 pts, para colección. Sólo necesito una de cada año, así que si alguien me las quiere cambiar por su equivalente Karlillo de 12€, bien, sino, paso de ellas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2011)

JUAN CARLOS I : 12 EUROS PLATA BODA PPES. ASTURIAS en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 15-mar-11 11:35:43 H.Esp)

20 eurazos una leti....


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Mar 2011)

Hace días que no me pasaba por aquí, ya veo que esto se ha disparado para arriba otra vez:

<iframe width="640" height="532" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Para la información del foro...
> 
> He hecho una venta a un particular de 60 monedas del 2002 por 840€ + 21€ de envío por SEUR.
> 
> 14€ moneda + envió...si es que esta claro que nadie te las va a comprar por más de 12€



60*18g = 1,160g = 1.2kg

Yo he visto en algunas webs alemanas que los gastos de envío son 6€ para menos de 200€ (este límite lo estoy diciendo de memoria, puede que no sea exacto), aunque hay otras que dicen que 16€.

La diferencia es notable.


----------



## wolker (24 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> 60*18g = 1,160g = 1.2kg



60 monedas, es un Kilo de plata fina, como han apuntado antes.
16,65 gramos cada moneda.

Gracias a este foro por animarme a adquirirlos.


----------



## Vize (24 Mar 2011)

Valencia sin novedad en el frente sigue habiendo y parece ser, según me ha dicho la cajera, que la fiebre karlillera se ha calmado .

Debe ser que la gente que vino a ver las fallas, de paso cargó.


----------



## electric0 (24 Mar 2011)

Vamos moviendo, despegando despacio..... los dos, la plata y mi cocina...

La plata a 860.33 €/K al empezar a redactar este post, y mi cocina funcionando y haciendo unos fantasticos guisos, esta mañana patatas al graten, con su salsita y todo.....

Saludos...


----------



## RANGER (24 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos moviendo, despegando despacio..... los dos, la plata y mi cocina...
> 
> La plata a 860.33 €/K al empezar a redactar este post, y mi cocina funcionando y haciendo unos fantasticos guisos, esta mañana patatas al graten, con su salsita y todo.....
> 
> Saludos...





Las patatas al gratén quedan cojonudas un una salsa de PLATAno. No es necesario que sea de Canarias. :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

Para impedir la aplicación íntegra de la ley, al llegar el 1 de mayo de 1848, el capital emprendió una campaña provisional. Se aspiraba a que fuesen los mismos obreros aleccionados al parecer por la experiencia, los que ayudasen a destruir su propia obra.. El momento había sido hábilmente elegido. "Conviene recordar que la espantosa crisis de 1846–47 había sembrado la miseria entre los obreros fabriles, pues muchas fábricas trabajaban a media jornada y otras se cerraron por completo. Un número considerable de obreros se encontraba, a consecuencia de esto, en una situación muy difícil, y muchos agobiados de deudas. Había, pues, razones para suponer con bastante certidumbre que se decidirían a trabajar más tiempo, para poder reponerse de las pérdidas sufridas, para saldar las deudas contraídas, sacar los muebles de la casa de empeños, reponer los cuatro trapos vendidos o adquirir nuevas prendas para sí y sus familiares."110 Los señores fabricantes procuraron acentuar todavía más el efecto natural de estas circunstancias mediante una rebaja general de jornales del 10 por ciento. Era algo así como la fiesta de consagración de la nueva era librecambista. A esto, siguió una nueva rebaja del 8 y medio por ciento, al reducirse la jornada de trabajo a 11 horas, y del doble al implantarse la jornada definitiva de 10. Por tanto, allí donde las circunstancias lo consentían de algún modo, se impuso una rebaja de salarios del 25 por ciento cuando menos.111 Después de preparar el terreno de este modo tan favorable, se comenzó a hacer campaña entre los obreros para pedir la revocación de la ley de 1847. No se perdonó ni un solo medio, ni el engaño, ni la seducción, ni la amenaza; pero todo fue en vano. Los obreros llegaron a elevar una media docena de mensajes quejándose de los "perjuicios que les causaba la ley"; pero, luego, al ser oídos verbalmente, los peticionarios declararon que las firmas les habían sido arrancadas por la fuerza. "Que la opresión de que eran víctimas no procedía precisamente de la ley fabril."112 Los fabricantes, en vista de que no conseguían hacer hablar a los obreros a su gusto, levantaban el grito, en la prensa y en el parlamento, en nombre de los trabajadores. Denunciaban a los inspectores de fábrica como hermanos de aquellos comisarios de la Convención, que sacrificaban cruelmente a los infelices obreros a sus quimeras de redención universal. Pero, también esta maniobra fracasó. El inspector de fábrica Leonhard Horner recibió, en persona y por medio de sus subinspectores, numerosas declaraciones testifícales en las fábricas de Lancashire. Hacia un 70 por 100 de los obreros a quienes se tomó declaración se mostraron partidarios de la jornada de 10 horas, una proporción mucho menor abogó por la jornada de 11 horas y una minoría insignificante por las 12 del régimen antiguo.113


----------



## electric0 (24 Mar 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Las patatas al gratén quedan cojonudas un una salsa de PLATAno. No es necesario que sea de Canarias. :XX:



Yo le pongo salsa de plataNO a todo, a las patatas de esta mañana, a los kalabacines de la semana pasada..... y si la semana que viene cocino aborronchos tambien les pondres la misma salsa...... si es que cuando uno se aficiona a una salsa........

SAludos


----------



## vigobay (24 Mar 2011)

Noticias frescas de esta mañana del 24/03/11. Pasadita por el BDE La Coruña. Karlillos del año 2010 aún hay abundancia todos en sus bolsitas y siguen pidiendo DNI y tal y tal... Como siempre nadie en la cola y banco vacio. En caja había una mujer que normalmente no estaba y miraba con cierta curiosidad...Ni pregunté ni pedí más información creo que puede ser mi última batida de monedas de 12 euros y de 20 ya no pasaré por ahí.


----------



## Hércules (24 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Ni pregunté ni pedí más información creo que puede ser mi última batida de monedas de 12 euros y de 20 ya no pasaré por ahí.



Por favor aclara esto vigobay:

1: es tu ultima pasada de monedas de 12 + de 20

o

2: no pasarás por el aro de descambiar monedas de 20


Nunca digas nunca...saludos


----------



## vigobay (24 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Por favor aclara esto vigobay:
> 
> 1: es tu ultima pasada de monedas de 12 + de 20
> 
> ...



Nunca digo nunca pero como ya sabes los Karlillos para mí es la parte de mi capital destinada a liquidez y con la plata tal como está ya están con más de un pié en el apartado inversión según había explicado hace varias semanas. Por tanto pronto me tocará si todo sigue así ir vendiendo los de 12 euros e ir trasladando lo que vaya vendiendo a monedas de 20 euros que puedo conseguir fácilmente en sucursales bancarias sin ir al BDE. Eso suponiendo que pronto se acaben los karlillos...pero nunca se sabe y menos en Galicia.:fiufiu:

Edito:

Para que se entienda os dejo el enlace del mensaje original en el que explico lo que yo hago aunque esto no es trasladable exactamente para gente que entró después que yo en metales. Además cada uno debe de decidir que es lo mejor. Yo por mi lado en el apartado de inversión metales estoy un poco pasado ya y por eso lo de pensar en ir soltando lastre...

Mensaje original para el que no lo haya visto hace semanas


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

Otra maniobra "filantrópica" consistía en hacer trabajar de 12 a 15 horas a los obreros varones adultos, interpretando luego este hecho como expresión fiel de los verdaderos deseos de los trabajadores. Pero, el "cruel" inspector Leonhard Horner volvió a ponerse en campaña. Y resultó que la mayor parte de los tales obreros declaraban que "preferirían con mucho trabajar 10 horas ganando menos, pero que no tenían opción, que muchos de ellos estaban sin trabajo, que otros, hilanderos, se veían obligados a trabajar de simples piecers y que si se negaban a trabajar más horas de las reglamentarías vendrían otros enseguida a ocupar sus puestos, por donde el dilema, para ellos, era éste: o trabajar todo el tiempo exigido o quedarse en la calle."114
La campaña provisional del capital había fracasado, y el 1 de mayo de 1848 entraba en vigor la ley de las diez horas. Pero, entretanto, el fracaso del partido cartista, con sus jefes en la cárcel y su organización deshecha, había hecho flaquear la confianza de la clase obrera inglesa en sí misma. Poco después, la insurrección parisiense de junio y su sangrienta represión hizo que se uniesen en un bloque, lo mismo en Inglaterra que en el continente, bajo el grito común de salvación de la propiedad, la religión, la sociedad y la familia, todas las fracciones de las clases gobernantes, terratenientes y capitalistas, tenderos y lobos de la Bolsa, proteccionistas y librecambistas, gobierno y oposición, clérigos y librepensadores, viejas monjas y jóvenes prostitutas. La clase obrera se veía por todas partes anatematizada, puesta fuera de la ley, colocada bajo la loi des suspects. (68) Los señores fabricantes podían, pues, moverse a sus anchas. Y se rebelaron abiertamente, no sólo contra la ley de las diez horas, sino contra toda la legislación que desde 1833 venía procurando poner coto, en cierto modo, a la "libertad" para saquear la fuerza de trabajo. Fue una especie de Proslavery Rebellion en miniatura, desplegada durante más de dos años con un cinismo desvergonzado y una energía verdaderamente terrorista, energía y cinismo tanto más cómodos y baratos cuanto que el capitalista sublevado no arriesgaba más que la pelleja de sus obreros.


----------



## Taxidermista (24 Mar 2011)

>> *38,095* <<


----------



## Hércules (24 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Yo por mi lado en el apartado de inversión metales estoy un poco pasado ya y por eso lo de pensar en ir soltando lastre...
> 
> Jajaja, pues no te vayas a perder la traca final porque aún puede quedar mucha subida, puede que sea muy divertido, e incluso hasta peligroso.


----------



## Hércules (24 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> >> *38,095* <<



si antes lo digo, 


a esta diversión me refiero, cuando lleguemos a las 3 cifras puede ser la locura.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Como va el BDE de valladolid?



El lunes pasado "tenian" y otro forero corroboro lo que dije, que tienen pero solo bajo peticion de 2 dias antes.
Si vas en el dia sin avisar no tienen.

Y confirmo hoy que el de Oviedo tb funciona asi, eso si, solo hay que avisar un dia antes, no dos.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

Todos estos embustes no les sirvieron, naturalmente, de nada. Los inspectores de fábrica, cumpliendo con su deber, procedieron judicialmente contra los infractores. Pero, el ministro del Interior, Sir Jorge Grey, se vio acosado enseguida por una nube tal de mensajes de patronos, que en circular de 5 de agosto de 1848 dio instrucciones a los inspectores de fábrica para que "en general, no interviniesen contra las transgresiones de la letra de la ley mientras no se abusase de un modo patente del sistema de relevos, reteniendo en el trabajo más de 10 horas a obreros jóvenes o a obreras". El inspector J. Stuart, basado en esta circular, autorizó para toda Escocía, durante las 15 horas de la jornada fabril, el llamado sistema de relevos, que no tardó en florecer como en sus mejores tiempos. En cambio, los inspectores ingleses declararon que el ministro no tenía poderes dictatoriales para dejar en suspenso las leyes y continuar llevando a los tribunales a los patronos rebeldes que pugnaran por restablecer la esclavitud.
Desgraciadamente, todas aquellas denuncias judiciales resultaban fallidas, pues los tribunales, los county magistrates,125 absolvían casi siempre. En estos tribunales, los señores patronos se administraban justicia a sí mismos. Un ejemplo. Un tal Eskrigge, de la fábrica textil Kershaw, Leese et Co., presentó al inspector de fábrica de su distrito el esquema de un sistema de relevos destinado a su fábrica. Como el inspector desestimase la pretensión, se quedó quieto durante algún tiempo. Pocos meses después, comparecía ante los Borough Justices de Stockport un individuo llamado Robinson, también fabricante de hilados de algodón, y si no cómplice, por lo menos compadre del Eskrigge, a quien se acusaba de haber aplicado el mismo plan de relevos urdido por el otro. En el tribunal se sentaban cuatro .jueces, de ellos 3 patronos textiles, al frente de los cuales figuraba el inevitable Eskrigge. El Eskrigge absolvió, naturalmente, al Robinson y declaró que lo que a éste le parecía justo no podía ser para él inicuo. Y, apoyándose en su fallo, firme e inatacable, procedió a implantar en su fábrica, sin pérdida de momento, el anhelado sistema.126 Cierto es que, ya por su sola composición, estos tribunales eran un insulto a la ley.127 "Esta especie de farsas judiciales –hubo de exclamar el inspector Howell – claman por un remedio...O la ley se acopla a estos fallos, o su ejecución se encomienda a tribunales menos falibles, que acoplen sus fallos a la ley... en todos los casos de esta naturaleza. ¡Cómo ansía uno que haya jueces retribuidos!"128


----------



## dabuti (24 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Como va el BDE de valladolid?



Hay que encargar.
Esta semana no he aparecido.
La última vez pillé sin "plastificar".

:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

Los juristas del reino dictaminaron que la interpretación patronal de la ley de 1848 era inadmisible, pero esto no intimidó en lo más mínimo a los salvadores de la sociedad. "Después de haber intentado –informa Leonhard Horner – imponer la ley mediante 10 denuncias ante distintos tribunales de distrito, viendo que solamente en un caso pude conseguir que los magistrados me apoyasen, comprendí que era inútil seguir llevando ante los tribunales a los infractores de la ley. En Lancashire, la parte de la ley destinada a imponer uniformidad en las horas de trabajo... ya no existe. No dispongo tampoco, con mis subagentes, absolutamente de ningún medio para cerciorarnos de que en las fábricas en que se aplica el llamado sistema de relevos no trabajan más de 10 horas los obreros jóvenes y las mujeres... En mí distrito, había ya a fines de 1849, 118 fábricas que funcionaban por este método, y últimamente, la cifra ha aumentado en proporciones gigantescas. En la actualidad, trabajan, por regla general, desde las 5 y media de la mañana hasta las 8 y medía de la noche."129 En diciembre de 1848, Leonhard tenia ya en su poder una lista de 65 patronos y 25 capataces de fábricas que declaraban unánimemente que, bajo este régimen de relevos, no había sistema de fabricación capaz de evitar el exceso de trabajo en proporciones extensivas enormes.130 Unas veces, los chicos y obreros jóvenes pasaban del taller de hilado al taller de tejido, etc.; otras veces, se veían empujados (shifted) de una fábrica a otra, durante 15 horas al día.131 Cómo vigilar la aplicación de un sistema "que mistifica la palabra relevo, para barajar a los hombres día tras día, todos revueltos como si fuesen naipes, desplazando las horas de trabajo y el descanso de cada individuo de tal modo que nunca coincidan en el mismo sitio y al mismo tiempo el mismo juego completo de individuos?132


----------



## uros (25 Mar 2011)

En Oviedo se están acabando las plastificadas y no dan el año que quieras, sino lo que hay en las ventanillas. Necesario avisar un día antes.

suerte.


----------



## cancri (25 Mar 2011)

*Recomendacion de Maloney*

Hola a todos,quisiera saber la opinión de los expertos del foro respecto a lo que Michael Maloney recomienda.Concretamente indica que lo que hay que comprar es plata fina de 0.999,ya que según su opinión este tipo de plata es la que requiere la industria,en ningún momento hace mención de la plata de 0,925 y desaconseja totalmente la de 0,900.¿Quiere decir ésto, que las monedas de 12 euros van a tener menor demanda,al ser éstas de 0,925?.
¿Van a ser mas dificiles de colocar?.
A los expertos me entrego. Gracias.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Mar 2011)

algún cabrón me ha hackeado la página de la plata voy a ver si esta tarde la arreglo.


----------



## electric0 (25 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> algún cabrón me ha hackeado la página de la plata voy a ver si esta tarde la arreglo.



Es posible que resulte incomoda.. de momento a la vieja usanza....

En estos momentos de escribir el post la plata esta en la pagina de Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices

a 852.69 €/K con lo que el valor de la moneda de 12€ en plata seria de 14.1972 €....

Un saludo.


----------



## Hércules (25 Mar 2011)

cancri dijo:


> Hola a todos,quisiera saber la opinión de los expertos del foro respecto a lo que Michael Maloney recomienda.Concretamente indica que lo que hay que comprar es plata fina de 0.999,ya que según su opinión este tipo de plata es la que requiere la industria,en ningún momento hace mención de la plata de 0,925 y desaconseja totalmente la de 0,900.¿Quiere decir ésto, que las monedas de 12 euros van a tener menor demanda,al ser éstas de 0,925?.
> ¿Van a ser mas dificiles de colocar?.
> A los expertos me entrego. Gracias.



Interesante pregunta, aunque el forero "Asqueado" creo que es el experto al que debes preguntarle.

De todos modos, la plata es susceptible de ser refinada retirándole el resto de metales con los que la mezclan, claro que esto supone un coste nada despreciable pero asumible en todo caso, de hecho las fundiciones se dedican a eso con la ayuda de los compro-oro. 

La plata aleada con otros metales puede que no sea la óptima para la industria ya que limita sus propiedades, pero es la óptima para circular como dinero contante y sonante, ya que es mucho más resistente a los malos tratos que le ocasiona la circulación de mano en mano.

Otra cosa es que prefieras onzas 999 o lingotazos. 

Si llega el madmax los duros .900 volverán a dar de comer como ya lo hicieron, nadie les hará ascos.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> algún cabrón me ha hackeado la página de la plata voy a ver si esta tarde la arreglo.



Un logueo rápido, a ver si ahora que tienes que rehacer la hoja, puedes incluir también los €/gramo de la de 20€ también.
Lo digo para comparla con las bullión para si se acaban las de 12 y el precio aún no llega para comprar las de 20.

Si es que hay que ser gilipoyas para cargarse el excel.
Garrapatez, muchas gracias otra vez por la tabla.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2011)

En Pucela sigue habiendo si las encargas.
Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Mar 2011)

cancri dijo:


> Hola a todos,quisiera saber la opinión de los expertos del foro respecto a lo que Michael Maloney recomienda.Concretamente indica que lo que hay que comprar es plata fina de 0.999,ya que según su opinión este tipo de plata es la que requiere la industria,en ningún momento hace mención de la plata de 0,925 y desaconseja totalmente la de 0,900.¿Quiere decir ésto, que las monedas de 12 euros van a tener menor demanda,al ser éstas de 0,925?.
> ¿Van a ser mas dificiles de colocar?.
> A los expertos me entrego. Gracias.



También me lo pregunté yo, supongo que a lo peor venderás un poco más barato por eso de tener que quitarle los .074 para convertirla en plata fina. 

De todas formas, lo que Maloney no se imaginaba era que pudieses comprar monedas de plata esterlina (0.925) a un precio por debajo del spot y con seguro de caída.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Los cajeros estan muy cabreados con el Sr Garrapatez y el Sr Monsterspeculator.
> 
> Hoy he cargado 166 monedas (el truco lo sabeis, ir acompañado).
> 
> ...



¿Has pillado en Bcn?
A mí en Vll me las han dado sin encargo por que alguien no había pasado a recogerlas.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Mar 2011)

Una determinada categoría de patronos se reservaba también esta vez, como todas, una serie de privilegios señoriales sobre los niños proletarios. Aludimos a los fabricantes de seda. En 1833 habían vociferado amenazadoramente que "si se les arrebataba la libertad de hacer trabajar a los niños de cualquier edad durante 10 horas diarias cerrarían sus fábricas" (if the liberty of workiang children of any age for 10 hours a day was taken away, it would stop their works). Alegaban que les era imposible adquirir la cantidad suficiente de niños mayores de 13 años. Gracias a esto, arrancaron el ansiado privilegio. Luego, en una investigación ulterior, resultó que el pretexto que se alegaba era una mentira descarada,139 lo cual no impidió que estos patronos se pasaran diez años estrujando seda durante 10 horas diarias de la sangre de unos miles de niños pequeños, a quienes, había que poner de pie encima de una silla para que pudiesen ejecuta su trabajo.140 La ley de 1844, si bien les "arrebataba" la "libertad" de explotar más de 6 horas y medía diarias a los niños menores de 11 años., les concedía en cambio el privilegio de estrujar durante 10 horas al día a los niños mayores de 11 y menores de 13, derogando el deber escolar prescrito para otros niños obreros. Esta vez, el pretexto era que "la delicadeza del tejido exigía una suavidad de dedos que sólo podía conseguirse entrando en la fábrica en edad muy temprana".141 Por la suavidad de sus dedos se llevaba a los niños al matadero, como al ganado en el sur de Rusia por la pelleja y el sebo. Por fin, en 1850 se limitó a los departamentos de torcido y devanado de seda el privilegio concedido por la ley de 1844, si bien aquí, para resarcir un poco al capital por aquel despojo de su "libertad", se elevaba de 10 horas a 10 horas y medía la jornada de trabajo de los niños mayores de 11 años y menores de 13. Pretexto: que "el trabajo, en las fábricas de seda, era más fácil que en las demás fábricas y mucho menos nocivo para la salud".142 Una investigación médica oficial vino a demostrar, andando el tiempo, que ocurría al revés, que "el grado medio de mortalidad en los distritos sederos era extraordinariamente alto, más alto incluso que en los distritos algodoneros de Lancashire respecto a la parte femenina de la población".143 Y a pesar de las protestas de los inspectores de fábrica, protestas que se reiteran cada seis meses, este abuso sigue en pie lo mismo que el primer día.144
La ley de 1850 convirtió el período (quince horas, que duraba desde las 5 y medía de la mañana hasta las 8 y media de la noche) en un período de doce horas, desde las 5 y medía de la mañana hasta las 6 de la tarde, pero sólo tratándose de "obreros jóvenes y mujeres". Le reforma excluía, pues, a los niños, que seguían siendo explotables media hora antes de comenzar y 2 horas y media después de terminar aquel período, aunque la duración total de su trabajo no pudiese exceder de 6 horas y media. Durante la discusión de la ley, los inspectores de fábrica sometieron al parlamento una estadística de los infames abusos originados por esta anomalía. De nada sirvió. Al fondo de esto, acechaba la intervención de volver a elevar a quince horas, en años de prosperidad, la jornada de trabajo de los obreros adultos, valiéndose para ello de la ayuda del trabajo infantil. La experiencia de los tres años siguientes demostró que esta tentativa estaba condenada al fracaso ante la resistencia de los obreros varones adultos.145 Y así, la ley de 1850 hubo de completarse, al fin, en 1853, con la prohibición de "emplear niños por la mañana antes y por la noche después de abandonar el trabajo los obreros jóvenes y las mujeres". A partir de ahora, la disposición fabril de 1850 reguló, con contadas excepciones, la jornada de trabajo de todos los obreros en las ramas industriales a él sometidas.146 Había transcurrido medio siglo desde la promulgación de la primera ley fabril.147
La legislación comenzó a salirse de su primitiva órbita mediante el Printwork's Act (ley sobre los talleres de estampado de telas, etc.) de 1845. En cada línea de esta ley transpira la mala gana con que el capital se avenía a esta nueva "extravagancia". La ley limita a 16 horas entre las 6 de la mañana y las 10 de la noche, la jornada de trabajo de los niños de 8 a 13 años y de las mujeres, sin conceder el menor descanso legal para las comidas. Tratándose de obreros varones mayores de 13 años, les está permitido trabajar día y noche sin limitación.148 Esta ley es un aborto parlamentario.149


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2011)

Pues hoy en oviedo que he pasado por alli, me he econtrado dos tipos, uno joven y otro mayo acompañados pillando monedas tb. Y luego otro joven al lado.
Alguno de Oviedo hoy por aqui??? XD

Por cierto, nuevitas del 2006, en sus plasticos todas, y segun me ha dicho, aun les quedan, por si queria pasar otro dia a por mas. Logicamente previa llamada el dia anterior para que ya las tengan preparaditas


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Mar 2011)

Por fin, la revuelta del capital, que venia durando ya dos años, fue coronada por el fallo de uno de los cuatro más altos tribunales de Inglaterra, la Court of Exchequer (70), quien, sentenciando el 8 de febrero de 1850 un litigio sustanciado ante ella, decidió que, si bien era cierto que los fabricantes infringían el sentido de la ley de 1844, esta ley contenía ciertas palabras que la privaban de sentido. "Con este fallo, la ley de las diez horas quedaba abolida."135 Multitud de fabricantes que aún repugnaban el sistema de relevos para los obreros jóvenes y las obreras se abalanzaron ahora a él.136
Pero, esta victoria del capital, al parecer definitiva, provocó una inmediata reacción. Hasta aquí, los obreros sólo habían opuesto una resistencia pasiva, aunque inflexible y diaria. Ahora, sus voces de protesta se alzaron con tonos francos de amenaza en los mítines de Lancashire y Yorkshire. ¿De modo que la pretendida ley de las diez horas no había sido más que una engañifa, una estafa parlamentaría, sin existencia real? Los inspectores de fábrica llamaron apremiantemente la atención del gobierno hacia la enorme tirantez que iba adquiriendo el antagonismo de clases. Había, además, no pocos patronos descontentos, que murmuraban: "Los fallos contradictorios de los jueces crean una situación anómala y anárquica. En Yorkshire rige una ley y otra en Lancashire, y la situación legal cambia con cada parroquia y cada comarca. Los patronos de las grandes ciudades pueden vulnerar la ley, pero los de pequeños centros perdidos en el campo no disponen del personal necesario para montar el sistema de relevos, ni mucho menos para desplazar a los obreros de una fábrica a otra, etc." Y ya se sabe que la igualdad en la explotación de la fuerza de trabajo es el primero de los derechos fundamentales del capital.
En estas condiciones, se pactó una nueva transacción entre patronos y obreros, transacción parlamentariamente sancionada por la nueva ley fabril adicional de 5 de agosto de 1850. Esta ley aumenta la jornada de trabajo de "los jóvenes y las mujeres" de 10 horas a 10 horas y media durante los cinco primeros días de la semana, reduciéndola a 7 horas y media los sábados. El trabajo debe ejecutarse en el período comprendido entre las 6 de la mañana y las 6 de la tarde,137 con descansos de hora y media para las comida, descansos que han de concederse simultáneamente y conforme a los preceptos de la ley de 1844, etc. Con esto, se ponía coto de una vez para siempre al sistema de los relevos.138 Respecto al trabajo infantil, seguía en vigor la ley de 1844.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Joder macho, al final haremos colección. A mi solo me dan del 2009. Las de otros años las pille sueltas cuando no tenian interes "numismatico" LoL.



Pues yo tengo UN MONTON del 2006 y 2010, entre esos dos años, son como el 90% de todo lo que tengo.

Las que casi no tengo son del 2004 y 2007.

Y las de 2.000 pts tp, que alguna se llevo un amigo que acompañe en un BDE a tipo uno que las llevaba a cambiar. (2 o 3 solo)

Por cierto, el cajero de hoy de Oviedo, SUPER MAJO, no creo que nos lea, por si acaso, asi da gusto, no como los rancios de Bilbao....
Aqui bien preparadito todo y encima simpatico y agradable, solo faltaba que fuese mujer y tuviese entre 20 y 30 años


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Mar 2011)

Sin embargo, el principio había triunfado, al triunfar en las grandes ramas industriales, que eran la criatura más genuina del moderno régimen de producción. El más ciego podía comprobar el maravilloso desarrollo de estas industrias desde 1853 a 1860, paralelo al cual discurría el renacimiento físico y moral de los obreros fabriles. Los propios patronos, a quienes se habían ido arrancando pulgada a pulgada, en medio siglo de guerra civil, las reglas y restricciones legales de la jornada de trabajo, se jactaban del contraste entre sus industrias y las ramas de explotación que seguían siendo libres.150 Ahora, los fariseos de la "economía política" proclamaban que la conciencia de la necesidad de reglamentar legalmente la jornada nada de trabajo era una de las conquistas e innovaciones más características de su "ciencia"151 Huelga decir que, tan pronto como los magnates patronales se sometieron a lo inevitable, reconciliándose con ello, la fuerza de resistencia del capital fue debilitándose gradualmente, a la par que la acometividad de la clase obrera crecía conforme iban multiplicándose sus aliados en capas sociales a las que el conflicto no afectaba directamente. De aquí los progresos relativamente rápidos operados desde 1860.
En 1860 hízose extensiva la ley fabril de 1850 a las tintorerías y lavanderías152 y en 1861 a las fábricas de puntillas y de medías.
A consecuencia del primer informe de la "Comisión sobre el trabajo infantil" (1863), compartieron la misma suerte la manufactura de todos los productos de cerámica (no sólo la alfarería), las fábricas de cerillas, pistones, cartuchos y alfombras, el fustian cutting y otros muchos procesos que se resumen bajo el nombre de finishing (último apresto). En 1863 fueron sometidas a leyes las "lavanderías al aire libre"153 y la industria panadera. La primera de estas leyes prohibe, entre otras cosas, el trabajo nocturno de niños, jóvenes y mujeres (considerando trabajo nocturno el comprendido entre las 8 de la noche y las 6 de la mañana); la segunda declara prohibido el empleo de oficiales panaderos menores de 18 años entre las 9 de la noche y las 5 de la mañana. Más adelante, volveremos sobre las propuestas posteriores de la mencionada Comisión, que amenazan con despojar de "libertad" a todas las industrias inglesas importantes, con excepción de la agricultura, la minería y los transportes.154


----------



## electric0 (25 Mar 2011)

Hércules dijo:


> Interesante pregunta, aunque el forero "Asqueado" creo que es el experto al que debes preguntarle.
> 
> De todos modos, la plata es susceptible de ser refinada retirándole el resto de metales con los que la mezclan, claro que esto supone un coste nada despreciable pero asumible en todo caso, de hecho las fundiciones se dedican a eso con la ayuda de los compro-oro.
> 
> ...



Para la industria es un estorbo que haya cobre mezclado con la plata, pero en joyeria como que te da casi igual, le añades la plata fina que corresponda a la hora de fundir, hasta que la mezcla llegue a 925 milesimas y sanseacabo.

En joyeria el problema seria que la plata sea muy baja, (por ejemplo 500) que te obliga añadir enormes cantidades de plata fina, con lo cual el precio que te pueden dar por plata de tan baja ley es entonces el minimo. A mas pureza mejor precio, ya que "ensuciarla" digamos que no vale nada, ahora "limpiarla" encarece el proceso una barbaridad, sea por añadidura de plata fina, o por supresion de lo que no es plata.

El aumento del cobre (y la plata aguanta proporciones cerca del 50% antes de perder brillo significativamente) endurece la mezcla resultante, ya que en plata fina 999.999 no se puede hacer nada medio util o medio usable.



gamusino30 dijo:


> ........
> PD: Un tipo clavado a tio gilito se pasea to los santos dias por el BDE, porque es la 3era vez que me lo encuentro y voy una vez por semana asi que echar cuentas.



Si yo tuviera el Bde en Cordoba iria todos los dias, y hasta es posible que "untara" al cajero para llevarme mas cada dia (vamos, a miles si fuera posible)... debe ser maravilloso ganarse diariamente unos cientos de euros, solo comprando aqui y vendiendo alli  sin posibilidad ademas de que salga mal.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Para la industria es un estorbo que haya cobre mezclado con la plata, pero en joyeria como que te da casi igual, le añades la plata fina que corresponda a la hora de fundir, hasta que la mezcla llegue a 925 milesimas y sanseacabo.
> 
> En joyeria el problema seria que la plata sea muy baja, (por ejemplo 500) que te obliga añadir enormes cantidades de plata fina, con lo cual el precio que te pueden dar por plata de tan baja ley es entonces el minimo. A mas pureza mejor precio, ya que "ensuciarla" digamos que no vale nada, ahora "limpiarla" encarece el proceso una barbaridad, sea por añadidura de plata fina, o por supresion de lo que no es plata.
> 
> ...



O en Oviedo mismo, que ademas las tienen de sobra segun me han dicho esta mañana. Lo que ya me llama la atencion, es que los que he visto en los BDE, tb se las llevaban de 83 en 83, fijo que me habre cruzado con un monton de foreros y sin saberlo.


----------



## JAD (25 Mar 2011)

Hola:
En el BdE de Logroño aun tienen. Del 2002 y 2003 no les quedan.

Un saludo.


----------



## LOLEANTE (25 Mar 2011)

No sé si estará puesto aquí , (hay 153 páginas y subiendo) pero donde se puede ver el valor numismático según el año? gracias de antebraso


----------



## skifi (26 Mar 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> No sé si estará puesto aquí , (hay 153 páginas y subiendo) pero donde se puede ver el valor numismático según el año? gracias de antebraso



Hasta lo que yo se (recuerda que soy un humilde pompero novato), no pienses en el valor numismático de estas monedas: Las tiradas son TAN enormes, que prácticamente te da igual un año que otro. De sus tres posibles valores, Facial, Metal y Numismático, el tercero es el más irrisorio en este caso (salvo que un día nos enteremos que alguna tirada traía un error de acuñación, u otro detalle que las haga raras y apreciadas).

Hay detalles menores que atraen más interés a las monedas de un año que a las de otro: Las de 2002 y 2003 tenían los relieves del Rey y la Reina algo más trabajados (dentro de lo que es la ínfima calidad del diseño de estas monedas), y además (y sin entrar en estériles debates, que ha habido miles sobre este tema), su valor como moneda de cambio era el menos discutido por cómo se definió su emisión en el BOE. Las de 2004 referidas a la boda de la infanta (burbujilmente rebautizadas como "Letizias"), parece que gustaron (un poco) más y hay mercados en los que las valoran (muy poco) más (e-Bay, etc...). Pero en la práctica, poca chicha...

Estoy seguro de que otros miembros del foro con más tablas que yo podrían ilustrarte mucho mejor. A día de hoy, yo las consideraría como un seguro para mantener el valor de tu dinero, con ámplias posibilidades de revalorización, independientemente de su año de emisión.


----------



## LOLEANTE (26 Mar 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Hasta lo que yo se (recuerda que soy un humilde pompero novato), no pienses en el valor numismático de estas monedas: Las tiradas son TAN enormes, que prácticamente te da igual un año que otro. De sus tres posibles valores, Facial, Metal y Numismático, el tercero es el más irrisorio en este caso (salvo que un día nos enteremos que alguna tirada traía un error de acuñación, u otro detalle que las haga raras y apreciadas).
> 
> Hay detalles menores que atraen más interés a las monedas de un año que a las de otro: Las de 2002 y 2003 tenían los relieves del Rey y la Reina algo más trabajados (dentro de lo que es la ínfima calidad del diseño de estas monedas), y además (y sin entrar en estériles debates, que ha habido miles sobre este tema), su valor como moneda de cambio era el menos discutido por cómo se definió su emisión en el BOE. Las de 2004 referidas a la boda de la infanta (burbujilmente rebautizadas como "Letizias"), parece que gustaron (un poco) más y hay mercados en los que las valoran (muy poco) más (e-Bay, etc...). Pero en la práctica, poca chicha...
> 
> Estoy seguro de que otros miembros del foro con más tablas que yo podrían ilustrarte mucho mejor. A día de hoy, yo las consideraría como un seguro para mantener el valor de tu dinero, con ámplias posibilidades de revalorización, independientemente de su año de emisión.



Solo preguntaba como curiosidad, para mi tienen más valor que los papeles de colores y con eso me basta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> No sé si estará puesto aquí , (hay 153 páginas y subiendo) pero donde se puede ver el valor numismático según el año? gracias de antebraso



A ver, por normal general y como te han dicho, no tienen valor numismatico importante, si bien es cierto que ultimamente se venden en ebay sobre 14-15 mas envio.

Por un lado, las mas dificiles de conseguir son de años viejos, 2002, 2003, 2004 y 2005.
Por otro lado las ultimas tienen MUCHA menos tirada, las ultimas del 2010 han sido unas 800.000 acuñadas escasamente....


----------



## wolker (26 Mar 2011)

Lo que ya te han comentado.
En su día se puso un link, "orientativo"

El Coleccionista de monedas :: Precio de las monedas de 12 Euros :: January :: 2010


----------



## skifi (26 Mar 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Solo preguntaba como curiosidad, para mi tienen más valor que los papeles de colores y con eso me basta.



Esa es la idea, socio  Tienen valor por sí mismas, y además ponen "12 euros" (o 20), por si acaso tienes que volver a cambiarlas por esos papeles coloreados...

Lo que ya sería la caña, es que llegaran a valer tanto como algunos auguran. Bien por los que la tengan en cantidad, pero mal porque significaría que las cosas definitivamente se van a tomar por...


----------



## hortera (26 Mar 2011)

El carlillo es una moneda con personalidad propia, le diferencian varias caracteristicas del resto del bullion conocido, peso, pureza, valor facial. Como veo que hay una lógica comparacion con el bullion internacional, paso a exponer una breve reflexion, el bullion tiene casi el doble de gramos, una pureza de 999, (es mas bonito y mas conocido) y un valor facial inapreciable (1 dolar, 1 libra, 1 euro...), el carlillo pesa algo mas de 1/2 de una onza, hay que destacar que en las monedas o lingotes suelen costar mas cuanto mas pequeñas son, punto a favor del karlillo y con el valor facial 12€ en principio no hay punto de comparacion entre 1 karlillo y una moneda de 1/2 onza... mi pregunta es ¿que moneda elegiría un aleman, canadiense, 'usaense' si le ofrecieran entre una moneda 1/2 onza bullion y un karlillo al mismo precio?? y si le ofrecieran dos karlos contra una onza al mismo precio?


----------



## electric0 (26 Mar 2011)

hortera dijo:


> El carlillo es una moneda con personalidad propia, le diferencian varias caracteristicas del resto del bullion conocido, peso, pureza, valor facial. Como veo que hay una lógica comparacion con el bullion internacional, paso a exponer una breve reflexion, el bullion tiene casi el doble de gramos, una pureza de 999, (es mas bonito y mas conocido) y un valor facial inapreciable (1 dolar, 1 libra, 1 euro...), el carlillo pesa algo mas de 1/2 de una onza, hay que destacar que en las monedas o lingotes suelen costar mas cuanto mas pequeñas son, punto a favor del karlillo y con el valor facial 12€ en principio no hay punto de comparacion entre 1 karlillo y una moneda de 1/2 onza... mi pregunta es *¿que moneda elegiría un aleman, canadiense, 'usaense' si le ofrecieran entre una moneda 1/2 onza bullion y un karlillo al mismo precio?? y si le ofrecieran dos karlos contra una onza al mismo precio?*



Bravo por la pregunta sin sentido de la semana...

Cada uno elegiria la de su pais, y si la pregunta se la hacemos a monjita de clausura elegiria, el hilo para bordar, y el paquete de 5 kilos de harina para magdalenas.

Lo normal, lo logico, es elegir la moneda que tenga mas salida alli donde estes (estamos hablando de dinero), si hablamos de numismatica, la mejor aqui en españa la de australia que es la mas escasa, y si hablamos en un ambiente de guerra, o de madmax, o de preconflicto, la mas reconocida por todos...

¿de que hablamos en este caso?

Para comer todos los dias si las cosas se ponen muy feas; los karlillos, e incluso pakillos aunque sean viejos, bollaos y feos.
Para coleccionar por escasas en estos lares; las neozeolandesas.
Por bonitas y "Jermosas"; segun el gusto de cada uno.

Todo lo demas, onanismos mentales.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> No sé si estará puesto aquí , (hay 153 páginas y subiendo) pero donde se puede ver el valor numismático según el año? gracias de antebraso



No tienen valor numismático. 

Otra cosa es que algunos vendedores lo quieran hacer creer para venderlas más caras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> algún cabrón me ha hackeado la página de la plata voy a ver si esta tarde la arreglo.



Joder, lo que faltaba. Pon un passwd y a tomar pol saco.

Parece que la información hace pupa...mucho hijoputa suelto...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2011)

cancri dijo:


> Hola a todos,quisiera saber la opinión de los expertos del foro respecto a lo que Michael Maloney recomienda.Concretamente indica que lo que hay que comprar es plata fina de 0.999,ya que según su opinión este tipo de plata es la que requiere la industria,en ningún momento hace mención de la plata de 0,925 y desaconseja totalmente la de 0,900.¿Quiere decir ésto, que las monedas de 12 euros van a tener menor demanda,al ser éstas de 0,925?.
> ¿Van a ser mas dificiles de colocar?.
> A los expertos me entrego. Gracias.



Para joyería la ley 925 es la mejor (sterling silver).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Mientras la lerda de la segunda cajera me las daba, ha venido el primer cajero gritando desde la otra punta del BDE preguntandome que si estaba comprando mas, que para que las queriamos. Que les hemos dejado sin y que ya no les traen del almacen. Que tienen las de 20 que son iguales y que nadie se las pide. Que el oro es mejor y que las plata nos dara un susto. Bueno claro sino las devolveis.



Vaya...jajaja...los cajeros del BdE preocupándose por nosotros...jojojo...

Lo que les debe joder verlas desfilar...los del BdE de Madrid son más listos...¡no las sueltan!





gamusino30 dijo:


> PD: Un tipo clavado a tio gilito se pasea to los santos dias por el BDE, porque es la 3era vez que me lo encuentro y voy una vez por semana asi que echar cuentas.



Mándale saludos de Monster :XX: (aunque se los mando yo directamente en el foro)


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2011)

Los alemanes ya estan vendiendo sus monedas a 18 €....

https://shop.strato.de/epages/61286163.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61286163/Products/"7 BRD 10"


----------



## vigobay (27 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Los alemanes ya estan vendiendo sus monedas a 18 €....
> 
> https://shop.strato.de/epages/61286163.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61286163/Products/"7 BRD 10"



Ya ves, la misma moneda pero ellos tuvieron la feliz idea de las nuevas bajarle la ley en lugar de subir el facial. Cuando se terminen los karlillos en el BDE subirán, pero por desgracia conociendo a los españoles no creo que lleguen a acercarse a la alemana. Ojalá los guiris descubran los karlillos!!!

Pero siempre es bueno saberlo para poder dar referencias


----------



## uros (27 Mar 2011)

En Oviedo, en breve se acabarán las que están plastificadas. Dicen que tienen bastantes sin plásticos devueltas por los bancos.

Decir que la semana pasada conincidí con un señor que cambió unas 200 monedas de 2.000, eso sí, no estaban en plásticos.

Saludos.


----------



## Taxidermista (27 Mar 2011)

uros dijo:


> En Oviedo, en breve se acabarán las que están plastificadas. Dicen que tienen bastantes sin plásticos devueltas por los bancos.
> 
> Decir que la semana pasada conincidí con un señor que cambió unas 200 monedas de 2.000, eso sí, no estaban en plásticos.
> 
> Saludos.



Y cambió 400.000 pelas en el mismo día?


----------



## uros (27 Mar 2011)

Me fijé en las de 2.000, pero también llevaba de otros tipos y también muchos billetes. Seguro que pasaba del millón de pts.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (27 Mar 2011)

uros dijo:


> Me fijé en las de 2.000, pero también llevaba de otros tipos y también muchos billetes. Seguro que pasaba del millón de pts.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro, claro, salio del Bde con mas de 6000€ en papelines de colores en el bolsillo...

Cuentanos mas porrompompero, que es todo muy interesante...

POr dios¡¡ no nos dejes a medias.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Mar 2011)

Voy a ver si la hoja funciona ya, le he añadido la de 20 euros para ir comparando:

<iframe width="620" height="540" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Athelstan (28 Mar 2011)

Muchas gracias por la nueva tabla y por la incorporación de las monedas de 20€, Garrapatez.


----------



## Nexus 6 (28 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Voy a ver si la hoja funciona ya, le he añadido la de 20 euros para ir comparando:
> 
> <iframe width="620" height="540" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Todos los días es lo primero que miro en el foro. Excelente, muchas gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Voy a ver si la hoja funciona ya, le he añadido la de 20 euros para ir comparando:
> 
> <iframe width="620" height="540" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



El precio de la maple esta mal, ahora mismo esta a 30€, con lo que seria algo menos de 1€ el gramo, y en la hoja sale como la mas cara a 1,268.

Pasa lo mismo con el Panda y la Britannia, sale mas caro el gr de la Britannia y en la hoja esta al reves.

Pen se que seria algo puntual pero estos fallitos llevan dias.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> El precio de la maple esta mal, ahora mismo esta a 30€, con lo que seria algo menos de 1€ el gramo, y en la hoja sale como la mas cara a 1,268.
> 
> Pasa lo mismo con el Panda y la Britannia, sale mas caro el gr de la Britannia y en la hoja esta al reves.
> 
> Pen se que seria algo puntual pero estos fallitos llevan dias.



Lo miraré mañana, el problema seguramente es que no han actualizado la tabla de dónde saco los datos que es la que está en esta página: Silber Investor | Silber-Reinigung und Silber-Pflege | Silber-Münzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## bobolisto (28 Mar 2011)

Alguno que haya ido al BdE Sevilla, y que pueda decir como va la cosa por ahi.


----------



## pep007 (28 Mar 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Voy a ver si la hoja funciona ya, le he añadido la de 20 euros para ir comparando:
> 
> <iframe width="620" height="540" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Garra, me dejas que la imprima y se la enseño al cajero number five del BDE de palma?


----------



## pep007 (28 Mar 2011)

Esta mañana he visitado a mi cajero favorito, si, ya sabeis el de Channel number 5, nada mas llegar ya se ha puesto a reir. 

Le pregunto, quedan de doce?

-ningún problema.-

le doy mil pavos, voy a sacar el dni y me dice,

-no hace falta, ya me lo se.-

jo, este tio es un crack.

en esto (joder con estas traducciones del mallorquín al castellano) que me estaba dando los Tofols, cuando veo a un abuelo fisgoneandome por la ventanilla, a ver que me estaban dando,...

pienso, - sera un compinche de los albano kosovares que me esperan afuera?-

y me dice, 

- que son nuevas?

-no, son las viejas, las estoy comprando antes que se acaben.

- yo he comprado de veinte, varias veces, como no comen pan,... (sabiduría austriaca total).

- No hombre, ahora hay que comprar las de doce, que todavia quedan, que tienen la misma cantidad de plata y que solo valen 12 euros.

El abuelo, trago saliva, y pude leer perfestamente sus pensamientos, era algo asin como: me caguen san judas tadeo...

- Pues ahora veras, voy a comprar de 12...

se me olvido explicarle que cambiara las de veinte por las de doce, pero, total dentro de un año las compraremos...

ademas al girarme me di cuenta que estaban una media docena de burbu frikies esperando, incluso habia uno que estaba con el viejo truco de la novieta, os he visto decidme quien sois!....


----------



## Taxidermista (28 Mar 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> El abuelo, trago saliva, y pude leer perfestamente sus pensamientos, era algo asin como: me caguen san judas tadeo...


----------



## capuser (28 Mar 2011)

^^ Muy bueno!!!


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Mar 2011)

Lo pongo aquí porque creo que fue en este hilo. Estoy buscando un post de un forero donde aparecían la cantidad de euros emitidos cada año por todos los países de la UE. Era un link a un pdf si no recuerdo mal.

En su momento no le presté mucha atención y ahora me gustaría ver esa tabla y no soy capaz de encontrarla, si algún forero sabe dónde está o el que la subió tiene la amabilidad de volverla a subir que me lo diga, por favor. 

Gracias.

EDITO:
Ya he encontrado esto repasando un post de Vedast. No era a lo que me refería, pero me sirve igual o mejor.
http://www.coindatabase.com/


----------



## tiotoni (29 Mar 2011)

alguien sabe si en los tubos de los krugerrand y gold eagle (32,7mm) entran las monedas de 12 euros? (33mm) 
en ebay los venden, pero no se si valen.
gracias, un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Mar 2011)

tiotoni dijo:


> alguien sabe si en los tubos de los krugerrand y gold eagle (32,7mm) entran las monedas de 12 euros? (33mm)
> en ebay los venden, pero no se si valen.
> gracias, un saludo.



Acabo de mirartelo y entran DE SOBRA en las de las maple, eagle y elefantes, todas de plata.
Las de oro no se, por desgracia no tengo tubos de esos XD


----------



## el ganador (29 Mar 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> A mí en Vll me las han dado sin encargo por que alguien no había pasado a recogerlas.



y yo que me alegro tanto por tí :rolleye:
... encima has hecho que me registre 
Un saludo pues, a todo el forismo..desde Vll


----------



## Gamu (29 Mar 2011)

Solo decir que esta mañana aún quedaban del 2009 en el BDE de Barcelona. Y al parecer todavía quedan bastantes.

Yo me he llevado unas cuantas...

Saludos


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Mar 2011)

Menudo bajón está pegando la plata hoy... (auqnue aún no es preocupante) el que dijo que había que estar preparado para emociones fuertes tenía razón :cook:


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Mar 2011)

Fuerza es reconocer que nuestro obrero sale del proceso de producción en condiciones distintas a como entró. En el mercado se enfrentaba, como poseedor de su mercancía "fuerza de trabajo", con otros poseedores de mercancías, uno entre tantos. El contrato por medio del cual vendía su fuerza de trabajo al capitalista demostraba a ojos vistas, por decirlo así, que disponía libremente de su persona. Cerrado el trato, se descubre que el obrero no es "ningún agente libre", que el momento en que se le deja en libertad para vender su fuerza de trabajo es precisamente el momento en que se ve obligado a venderla167 y que su vampiro no ceja en su empeño "mientras quede un músculo, un tendón, una gota de sangre que chupar".168 Para "defenderse" contra la serpiente de sus tormentos, los obreros no tienen más remedio que apretar el cerco y arrancar, como clase, una ley del Estado, un obstáculo social insuperable que les impida a ellos mismos venderse y vender a su descendencia como carne de muerte y esclavitud mediante un contrato libre con el capital.169 Y así, donde antes se alzaba el pomposo catálogo de los "Derechos inalienables del Hombre", aparece ahora la modesta Magna Charta de la jornada legal de trabajo, que "establece, por fin, claramente dónde termina el tiempo vendido por el obrero y dónde empieza aquel de que él puede disponer",170 Quantum mutatus ab illo! (72)


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Mar 2011)

NOTAS DEL TOMO 1 CAPITULO VIII “EL CAPITAL”
1 "Una jornada de trabajo es una magnitud indeterminada: puede ser larga o corta" An Essay on Trade and Commerce, Containing Observation on Taxation, etc., Londres, 1770, p. 73.

2 He aquí una cuestión bastante más importante que la famosa cuestión planteada por Sir Roberto Peel ante la Cámara de Comercio de Birmingham. What is a pound?, cuestión que sólo podía plantear un hombre como Peel, cuyas ideas acerca del dinero eran tan confusas como las de los líttle shilling men de Birmingham.

3 "Misión del capitalista es arrancar la mayor suma posible de trabajo con el capital desembolsado" ("d'obtenir du capital dépensé la plus forte somme de travail possible"). J. R. Courcelle–Seneuil, Traité tbéorique et practique des entreprises industrielles. 2a ed. París, 1857, p. 62.

4 "Para un Estado comercial, la pérdida de una hora de trabajo al día representa un quebranto gigantesco." "El consumo de artículos de lujo entre los trabajadores pobres del reino es muy grande, sobre todo entre la chusma de las manufacturas, además, con ello disipan también su tiempo, disipación más funesta que todo lo demás" An Essay on Trade and Commerce, etc. Londres, 1770. pp. 47 y 153.

5 "Si el obrero libre se sienta un momento a descansar, la sucia Economía. que sigue todos sus movimientos con ojos de inquietud, afirma que la roba– (N. Linguet, Théorie des Lois Civiles, etc. Londres, 1767. t. II, p. 466).

6 Durante la gran huelga de los builders de Londres (1860–61), huelga planteada por la reducción de la jornada de trabajo a nueve horas,. el comité de huelga hizo pública una declaración que es, en una buena mitad, una espedie de informe de defensa de nuestro obrero. En esta declaración se hace constar, no sin cierto dejo de ironía. que el más ambicioso y ávido de ganancias de los "buildings masters" –un tal Sir M. Peto– tiene "fama de santo". (Este Peto se hundió después de 1867 ¡en unión de... Stroussberg!) 

7 "Los que trabajan... nutren en realidad tanto a los pensionistas, llamados ricos, como a sí mismos." (Edmund Burke, Thoughts and Details on Scarcity, Londres, 1800, p. 2.)

8 En su Historia de Roma, observa Niebuhr, candorosamente: "No puede negarse que obras como las etruscas, sorprendentes hasta en forma de ruinas, presuponen, en Estados pequeños (!), la existencia de señores y vasallos. Era mucho más profundo Sismondi cuando decía que los "encajes de Bruselas presuponían la existencia de patronos y asalariados.

9 "No es posible volver la vista a estos desdichados (los condenados a trabajos forzados en las minas de oro situadas entre Egipto, Etiopía y Arabia), que ni siquiera pueden tener sus cuerpos limpios ni cubrir sus desnudeces. sin deplorar su suerte angustiosa. Allí, no hay miramientos ni piedad para los enfermos, para los débiles, para viejos ni pana la fragilidad femenina. Todos tienen que trabajar, azotados por el látigo, hasta que la muerte viene a librarlos de sus tormentos y de su miseria." Diodoro Sículo, Biblioteca Histórica, libro 3. cap. 13 [p. 260].

10 Lo que sigue hace referencia al estado de las provincias rumanas antes de la transformación sufrida desde la guerra de Crimea.

11 Nota a la 3a ed. Esto es también aplicable a Alemania, y muy especialmente a la Prusía del Elba oriental. En el siglo XV, el labriego alemán era en casi todos los sitios un hombre libre, al menos de hecho. aunque sujeto a ciertas prestaciones en cuanto a los productos y al trabajo. Los colonos alemanes de Brandeburgo, Pomerania, Silesia y la Prusia oriental gozaban incluso de la sanción jurídica de hombres libres. El triunfo de la nobleza en la Guerra de los campesinos puso fin a este estado de cosas. No fueron sólo los campesinos vencidos del sur de Alemania los que se vieron de nuevo reducidos a la condición de siervos. Ya desde mediados del siglo XVI, vemos ingresar también en las filas de la servidumbre a los campesinos libres de la Prusia oriental, de Brandeburgo, de Pomerania y de Silesia. (Maurer, Fronhöfe, t. IV.–Meitzen, Der Boden des preussischen Staats.–Hanssen, Leibeigenschaft in Schleswig–Holstein.–F. E.

12 Consúltese, para más detalles, la obra de E. Regnault, Histoire polítique et social des príncipautés Danubiennes, París, 1885, pp. 303, 321 ss.

13 "En general, dentro de ciertos límites, el rebasar el grado medio de su género es, en los seres orgánicos, síntoma de prosperidad. La talla del hombre disminuye al disminuir su prosperidad. sea por causas físicas o por condiciones sociales. En todos los países europeos en que rige el servicio militar obligatorio, se viene observando que la talla media del hombre adulto, y en general se actitud para el servicio, disminuye constantemente desde la implantación de este régimen. La talla mínima del soldado de infantería en Francia, antes de la revolución (1789), eran 165 centímetros; en 1818 (ley de 10 de marzo), 157 y según la ley de 21 de marzo de 1832, 156 centímetros; por término medio, en Francia se declaraban exentos por falta de talla y por enfermedad, más de la mitad de los reclutados. En Sajonia, la talla militar era en 1780, de 178 centímetros; en la actualidad, es de 155. En Prusia, 157. Según los datos comunicados en la Bayrische Zeitung de 9 de mayo de 1872 por el doctor Meyer, sacando la media de 9 años, se ha observado que, en Prusia, de cada 1000 reclutas que entran en caja son declarado inútiles para el servicio 716: 317 por no dar la talla y 399 por enfermedad... En 1858, la ciudad de Berlín, no pudo cubrir el cupo de reclutas suplentes; faltaron 156 hombres." (J. v. Liebig, Die Chemie in ihrer Anwendung auf Agrikultur und Physiologie, 18 6 2, 7a ed., t. I, páginas 117– 18.

14 En el transcurso de este capítulo expondremos la historia de la ley fabril de 1850.

15 Sólo podremos tocar de pasada, incidentalmente, el período que va desde los orígenes de la gran industria en Inglaterra hasta 1845. El lector que desee documentarse acerca de esta época, puede consultar la obra de Engels, Die Lage der arbeitenden Klasse in England, (13) Leipzig, 1845. Los Factory Reports, Reports on Mines, etc., que vienen publícándose desde 1845, demuestran con cuánta profundidad ha sabido recoger Engels el espíritu del régimen capitalista de producción, y comparando, siquiera sea superficialmente, su obra con los dictámenes oficiales de la Children's Employment Commission (1863–67) publicados 18 ó 20 años más tarde, se ve el detalle asombroso con que este autor describe la realidad. Estos dictámenes versan sobre aquellas ramas industriales en que hasta 1862 no se había implantado aún la legislación fabril, ni en parte se ha hecho hasta hoy. En estas industrias, la realidad descrita por Engels no ha sufrido, pues, grandes transformaciones impuestas desde fuera. Mis ejemplos están tomados principalmente del período librecambistas posterior a 1848, de aquellos tiempos paradisíacos de que cuentan tantos milagros a los alemanes esos buhoneros del librecambio, tan vocingleros como ignorantes. Por lo demás si Inglaterra figura aquí en el primer plano es sencillamente por ser la representación clásica de la producción capitalista y el único país que posee una estadística oficial y constante de las materias estudiadas.
16 Suggestions etc., by Mr. L. Horner, Inspector of Factories, en "Factories regulation Act. Ordered by the House of Commons to be prínted 9. Aug. 1859" pp 4 y 5.

17 Reports of The Insp. of Fact. 31st Oct. 1856, p. 35.

18 Reports etc. 30th. April 1858, p. 9.

l9 Reports etc. 30th. April 1858, p. 9.

20 Lugar citado, p. 25.

21 Reports etc. for the half year ending 30th. April 1861. Véase apéndice núm. 2; Reports etc. 31st. Oct. 1862, 7. 52, 53. En el segundo semestre 1863. las transgresiones vuelven a hacerse más reiteradas. Cfr. Reports etc. ending 31st, Oct. 1863, p. 7.

22 Reports etc. 31st. Oct. 1860, p. 23. Con qué fanatismo se defienden los obreros, según las declaraciones judiciales de los fabricantes, contra todo lo que signifique interrupción del trabajo fabril. lo indica el siguiente caso curioso: en los primeros días de junio de 1836, los magistrates de Dewsbury (Yorkshire) recibieron varias denuncias acusando a los propietarios de 8 grandes fábricas situadas en las cercanías de Batley de haber infringido la ley fabril. A una parte de estos caballeros se les acusaba de haber hecho trabajar a 5 muchachos de entre 12 y 15 años desde las 6 de la mañana del viernes basta las 4 de la tarde del sábado, sin más interrupciones que las estrictamente necesarias para comer y una hora de sueño. Y adviértase que estos muchachos ejecutaban este trabajo ininterrumpido de 30 horas en el "shoddy hole", corno llaman al infierno en que se desgarran los trapos de lana y en que hasta los obreros adultos, hundidos en un mar de polvo, desperdicios, etc., se ven obligados a trabajar con una venda sobre la boca para proteger sus pulmones. Pues bien, los señores acusados aseguraban bajo juramento –téngase en cuenta que se trataba de cuáqueros, obligados por sus escrupulosas convicciones religiosas a declarar bajo juramento– que, magnánima y piadosamente, habían brindado a aquellos pobres chicos cuatro horas de sueño, sin lograr vencer su testarudez. Los tribunales condenaron a los señores cuáqueros a 20 libras de multa. Dryden presentía a estos caballeros cuando decía:
Un zorro, cargado de hipocresía,
temeroso de jurar, pero capaz de mentir como el demonio mismo,
que miraba corno la cuaresma, de piadoso reojo,
y jamás se atrevía a pecar antes de haber orado.

23 Rep. etc. 31st. Oct. 1856, p. 34.

24 L. c., p. 35.

25 L. c., p. 48.

26 L.. c.

27 L. c.

28 Rep. etc. 31st. Oct. 1856, p. 48.

29 "Los minutos son los elementos de la ganancia" Rep. of the Insp. etc. 30th. April 1860, p. 56.

30 Este término ha adquirido carta oficial de naturaleza, tanto en las fábricas como en los informes fabriles.

31 "La codicia de los fabricantes, cuyas crueldades en la caza de ganancias no son superadas apenas por las que cometieron los españoles cuando la conquista de América en la caza del oro. "John Wade. History of the Middle and Working Classes, 3ª ed. Londres, 1833. p. 114. La parte teórica de este libro, que es una especie de manual de Economía política, contiene algunas cosas originales para su tiempo. por ejemplo respecto a las crisis comerciales. La parte histórica es un plagio descarado de la obra de Sir M. Eden, History of the Poor, Londres, 1799.

32 Daily Telegraph de Londres, número de 17 de enero de 1860.

33 Cfr. Engels, Lage, etc., pp, 249 – 51.

34 Childen's Employment Commission. First Report, etc., 1863, pp. 16. 18 y 19.

35 Public Health, 3rd Report, etc., pp. 102, 104 y 105.

36 Children's Employment Commission 1863, pp. 24. 22 y XI.

37 L. c., p. XLVII

38 L. c., p. LIV.

39 Ver cita anterior.

40 Expresión que no debe interpretarse en el sentido que nosotros asignamos al término de "trabajo excedente". Estos caballeros consideran la jornada de 10 horas y medía como jornada normal de trabajo, en la que va incluida también, como es natural, el trabajo excedente. Lo demás es "trabajo extraordinario", un poco mejor retribuido. Más adelante, tendremos ocasión de ver que el empleo de la fuerza de trabajo durante lo que se llama jornada normal se paga por menos de su valor; de modo que eso del "trabajo extraordinario" no es más que un amaño capitalista para estrujar al obrero, más "trabajo excedente". Y la cosa no cambia de aspecto aunque la fuerza de trabajo empleda durante la "jornada normal" se retribuya en realidad íntegramente.

41 Children's Employment Commission, 1863, pp. 123, 124, 125, 140 y LIV.

42 El alumbre fino molido o mezclado con sal es un artículo normal en el comercio, que se conoce con el nombre, muy significativo, de baker's stuff.

43 Como se sabe, el hollín o negro de humo es una forma muy enérgica del carbono y constituye un abono mineral que los deshollinadores capitalistas venden a los colonos ingleses. En 1862 se planteó ante el juryman un proceso en que había de decidirse si el hollín mezclado sin conocimiento del comprador con un 90 por ciento de polvo y arena podía ser considerado como "verdadero" hollín en sentido "comercial" o debía considerarse como hollín falsificado en sentido "legal". Los "Amis du commerce" fallaron que se trataba de "verdadero" hollín comercial y desestimaron la demanda, obligando encima al colono demandante a pagar las costas.

44 En un sentido sobre las "sophistications" de mercancías, el químico francés Chevalier pasa revista a unos 600 artículos, enumerando respecto a algunos de ellos, 10, 20 y hasta 30 métodos distintos de falsificación. Y el autor añade que no conoce todos los métodos ni menciona todos los que conoce. Respecto al azúcar enumera 6 falsificaciones distintas. 9 del aceite de oliva, 10 de la manteca, 12 de la sal. 19 de la leche, 20 del pan, 23 de aguardiente, 24 de la harina, 28 del chocolate. 30 del vino, 32 del café, etc. Hasta el buen Dios se halla sujeto a adulteraciones. Véase, por ejemplo, Rouard de Card, De la faisification des sustances sacramentales, París, 1856.

45 Report etc., relating to the Grievances complained of by the Journeymen Bahers, etc., Londres, 1863.

46 Ob. cit., First Report, etc,, p. VI.

47 Ob. cit., p. LXXI.

48 George Read, The History of Baking, Londres, 1848, p. 16.

49 Report (First), etc. Evidence. Declaración del Cheeseman, "full priced baker", P. 108.

50 George Read, ob. cit. A fines del siglo XVII y comienzos del XVIII, los factores (agentes) que se deslizaban en todo género de industrias se denunciaban todavía oficialmente con el nombre de "Public: Nuisances". Así, por ejemplo, con ocasión de la asamblea trimestral de jueces del Condado de Sommerset, el Grand Jury elevó a la Cámara de los Comunes un "presentment" en el cual se dice, "que estos agentes de Blackweil Hafl representan un mal público, debiendo ser perseguidos como elementos dañinos." (The Case of our English Wool, etc., Londres, 1685. pp. 6 y 7.)

51 First Report, etc., p. VIII

52 Report of Committee on the Baking Trade in Ireland, for 1861.

53 Lugar citado.

54 Mitin celebrado por los obreros agrícolas en Lasswade, cerca de Glasgow, el 5 de enero de 1866. (Ver Workman's Advocate de 13 de entro de 1886.) La creación desde fines de 1865. de una Trades' Union entre los obreros del campo, comenzando por Escocía, constituye un acontecimiento histórico. En uno de los distritos agrícolas más oprimidos, de Inglaterra, en Buckinghamshire. organizaron los jornaleros, en marzo de 1867, una gran huelga pidiendo que se les aumentase el jornal de 9 – 10 chelines a 12 chelines, semanales. (Por lo expuesto se ve que el movimiento del proletariado agrícola inglés, que queda totalmente interrumpido después de la represión de sus manifestaciones violentas. a partir de 1830. y sobre todo desde la implantación de la nueva ley de Beneficencia. vuelve a reanudarse en la década del sesenta hasta que. por último, en 1872 adquiere caracteres definitivos. Volveré sobre esto en el tomo II, donde me ocuparé, también de los Libros azules que vienen publicándose desde 1867 acerca de la situación del obrero agrícola inglés. Nota adicional a la 3º ed.)

55 Reynolds Paper, enero de 1866. Semana tras semana, este periódico publica, entre los Sensational headings, Fearfull and fatal accidents, Appalling tragedies, etc., toda una lista de nuevas catástrofes ferroviarias. A esto, contesta un obrero de la Borth Staffordliníe: "Todo el mundo sabe cuáles son las consecuencias, sí la atención del maquinista o del fogonero se paraliza durante un instante. ¿Y puede evitarse que esto ocurra, cuando se prolonga desmedidamente el trabajo, con un tiempo espantoso, sin pausas ni descansos? Baste tomar como ejemplo un caso que ocurre todos los días. El lunes pasado, un fogonero se hizo cargo del servicio al amanecer y lo abandonó después de 14 horas y 50 minutos de trabajo. No había tenido tiempo de tornar siquiera el té, cuando volvieron a llamarle para ocupar de nuevo su puesto. Este hombre trabajó ininterrumpidamente 29 horas y 15 minutos. Los demás días de la semana, trabajó el siguiente número de horas: miércoles, 15: jueves, 15 horas y 35 minutos; viernes, 14 horas y medía: sábado. 14 horas y 10 minutos; en total, 88 horas y 44 minutos en una semana. Imaginaos su asombro, cuando vio que sólo le pagaban el jornal de 6 días de trabajo. Como era nuevo, preguntó cuánto era un día de trabajo. Respuesta: 13 horas, o sean 78 horas a la semana. ¿Por qué no se le pagaban, entonces, las otras 10 horas y 40 minutos? Por fin, después de mucho batallar. consíguió que le abonasen 10 peniques más." Periódico citado, núrnero de 4 de febrero de 1866.

56 Ver F. Engels, Die Lage, etc., pp.., 253 s.

57 El Dr. Letheby, médico en activo adscrito al Board of Health, declaraba, por aquel entonces:" El mínimo de aire para un adulto debiera ser: en una alcoba 300 pies cúbicos y en una sala 500 pies". El Dr. Richardson, médico mayor de un hospital inglés: "Las costureras de todas clases, modistas, bordadoras y simples aprendizas, padecen de un triple mal: exceso de trabajo, falta de aire y escasez de alimentos o malas digestiones. En general, esta clase de trabajos cuadra mejor, desde luego, a las mujeres que a los hombres. Pero, la desdicha de esta industria, sobre todo en la capital, es el hallarse monopolizada por sus buenos 26 capitalistas que, valiéndose de los resortes de poder extraídos del capital (that spring from capital) estrujan economía del trabajo (force economy out of labour; quiere decir que ahorran desembolsos a costa de derrochar fuerza de trabajo). Su fuerza se hace sentir en los ámbitos de toda esta clase de trabajadoras. Tan pronto como una modista consigue reunir un puñado de clientes, la competencia la obliga a matarse en casa trabajando, para no perderlos, y a echar sobre los hombros de sus oficiales, naturalmente, la misma carga excesiva. Si el negocio fracasa, o si no consigue establecerse por su cuenta, tiene que dirigirse forzosamente a un establecimiento, donde si el trabajo no es menor, encuentra, por lo menos un salario seguro. En estas condiciones, se convierte en una verdadera esclava, azotada por el oleaje de la sociedad, condenada a morirse de hambre, o poco menos, en un cuartucho estrecho y a trabajar 15, 16 y hasta 18 horas de las 24 que trae el día, en una atmósfera casi irrespirable y con un alimento que, aun suponiendo que sea bueno, no puede digerir por falta de aire puro. De estas víctimas se nutre la tisis, que no es más que una enfermedad respiratoria. (Dr. Richardson; " Work and Overwork", en Social Science Review, 18 de julio de 1863.)

58 Morning Star de 23 de junio de 1863. El Times aprovechó el episodio para defender a los esclavistas norteamericanos contra Bright y compañía. Muchos entre nosotros – dice – piensan que, mientras matemos trabajando a nuestras muchachas, torturándolas con el azote del hambre, aunque no sea con el restallido del látigo, nadie tiene derecho a atacar a sangre y fuego a familias que han nacido esclavistas, pero que, por lo menos, alimentan bien y hacen trabajar moderadamente a sus esclavos." (Times del 2 de julio de 1863.) En términos parecidos polemizaba el Standard, periódico tory, contra el rev. Newman Hall: "Excomulga a los esclavistas, pero reza con esos honrados caballeros que hacen trabajar 16 horas diarias por un mísero jornal a los cocheros y conductores de ómnibus de Londres, etc. "Por último, habló el oráculo, Mr. Thomas Carlyle, de quien ya en 1850 hube de escribir yo: el genio se lo ha llevado el diablo; lo único que ha quedado es el culto." En una breve parábola, reduce el único acontecimiento grandioso de la historia contemporánea, la guerra norteamericana de Secesión, a una rencilla entre el Pedro del Norte y el Pablo del Sur, porque aquél "alquila" a sus obreros "por días" y éste los "alquila de por vida" (MacMillan,s Magazine, Ilias Americana in nuce. Cuaderno de agosto de 1863 [p. 3011). Así fue como estalló, por fin, la bomba de jabón de la simpatía tory por el proletariado del campo – no por el de la ciudad, ¡Dios nos libre! – Y ya se ve lo que tenía dentro: la esclavitud.

59 Dr. Richardson, Work and Overwork, en Social Science Review de 18 de julio de 1863 [pp. 476 s.].

60 Children's Employment Commission. Third Report. Londres, 1864,
pp. IV, V, VI.

61 "En Staffordshire, lo mismo que en el sur de Gales, trabajan en las minas de carbón y en las faenas del cok, no sólo de día, sino también de noche, muchachas jóvenes y mujeres adultas. En los informes presentados al parlamento se hacen frecuentes alusiones a esta práctica abusiva, que lleva consigo grandes y manifiestos males. Estas mujeres, confundidas en el trabajo con los hombres, de los que apenas se distinguen por las ropas, negras de suciedad y de humo, se hallan expuestas a la depravación de su carácter, al perder la estimación de sí mismas, como consecuencia casi inevitable de este modo de vida tan poco femenino." L. c. p. 194, XXVI. Ver Fourth Report (1865). 61, p. XIII. Y otro tanto acontece en la fábricas de cristal.

62 "Parece natural – declara un fabricante de acero que utiliza el trabajo nocturno de los niños – que los muchachos que trabajan por la noche no duerman de día. y jueguen y corran de un lado para otro." L. c. Fourth Rep. 63. p. XIII. Refiriéndose a la importancia de la luz del sol para la salud y desarrollo del cuerpo, dice un médico: "La luz influye también directamente sobre los tejidos, dándoles dureza y elasticidad. Los músculos de los animales, cuando no absorben la cantidad normal de luz, se vuelven esponjosos y poco elásticos. la fuerza nerviosa pierde su tensión por falta de estímulos, y todo lo que se está desarrollando se hace raquítico En los niños, es absolutamente necesario para la salud el contacto con la luz del día, en abundante cantidad. y con los rayos directos del sol, durante una parte del día. La luz ayuda a transformar las comidas en sangre sana y plástica, y endurece las fibras, una vez formadas. Actúa. además. como excitante sobre los órganos de la vista, provocando así una mayor actividad en distintas funciones cerebrales." Mr. W. Strange, médico mayor del "Hospital General" de Worcester, de cuya obra sobre "La Salud" (1864) tomamos el pasaje anterior. escribe, en una carta a uno de los comisarios investigadores, Mr. White: 'En Lancasbire, he tenido hace tiempo ocasión de observar los efectos que ejerce el trabajo nocturno sobre los niños empleados en las fábricas y, contra lo que suelen asegurar algunos patronos, declaro resueltamente que la salud de los niños salía rápidamente quebrantada." (L. c. 284, p. 55.) El hecho de que estos temas puedan suscitar una controversia seria demuestra mejor que nada cómo influye sobre las funciones cerebrales de los capitalistas y de tus retainers el régimen de producción del capitalismo.

63 L. c. 5 7. p. XII.

64 L. c. (4th Rep. 1865) 58, p.XII.

65 L. c.

66 L. c., p. XIII. Se comprende perfectamente que el nivel cultural de estas "fuerzas de trabajo" sea el que se desprende de los siguientes diálogos mantenidos con uno de los comisarios investigadores. "Jeremias Haynes, 12 años... Cuatro por cuatro son ocho, y cuatro cuartos (4 fours) 16... Un rey. según él, es el que tiene todo el dinero y el oro (A king is hira that has all the money and gold). Tenemos un rey, que dicen que es una reina, a la que llaman princesa Alejandra. Dicen que se ha casado con el hijo de la reina. Una princesa es un hombre." W. Tumer, 12 años: "No vivo en Inglaterra., Creo que existe un país llamado así, pero es la primera vez que oigo hablar de él." John Morris, 14 años: "He oído decir que Dios hizo el mundo y que ahogó a todos los seres, menos a uno, que creo era un pajarito" Wiliam Smith, 15 años: "Dios hizo el hombre y el hombre hizo a la mujer." Edward Taylor, 15 años: No sé nada de Londres." Henry Matthewman, 17 años: "Voy a veces a la iglesia... Predican mucho acerca de un tal Jesucristo, pero no recuerdo ningún otro nombre, ni sé decir tampoco nada de quién era aquél. No fue asesinado, sino que murió como todo el mundo. No era como los demás en cierto modo, porque era en cierto modo religioso y los demás no lo es" (He was not the same as other people in sorne ways, because he was religious in some ways, and other isn't" ( 1 c. 74, p. XV). "El diablo es una buena persona. No sé dónde vive. Cristo era un mal sujeto" (The devil is a good person. I don't know where he lives. Christ was a wickled man). "Esta muchachita (10 años) apenas deletrea Good dog y no sabe cómo se llama la reina." (Ch. Empl. Comm., ver Rep. 1866. p. 55, n. 278.) El mismo sistema de las fábricas metalúrgicas a que nos referimos, impera en las fábricas de cristal y de papel. En las fábricas de papel, donde éste se fabrica por medio de máquinas, es corriente el trabajo nocturno para todas las manipulaciones, salvo la de clasificar los trapos. En algunos casos. el trabajo nocturno se mantiene sin interrupción toda la semana, por medio de turnos; lo corriente es que dure desde el domingo por la noche hasta las 12 de la noche del sábado siguiente. El equipo que tiene el turno de día trabaja 5 jornadas de 12 horas y una de 18, y el del turno de noche, 5 noches de 12 horas y uno de 6 a la semana. En otros casos, los equipos trabajan 24 horas seguidas en los días de relevo. Un turno trabaja 6 horas el lunes y 8 el sábado, para completar las 24. Otras veces, se introduce un sistema intermedio, en que todos los que tienen a su cargo las máquinas de fabricación de papel trabajan 15 a 16 horas diarias. A juicio de Mr. Lord, comisario investigador, este sistema reúne todos los abusos de los sistemas de relevos de 12 y 24 horas. Bajo este régimen nocturno, trabajan niños menores de 13 años, jóvenes menores de 18 y mujeres. A veces, en el sistema de las 12 horas, tenían que trabajar en doble turno de 24 horas, por ausencia de los que habían de relevarles. Testigos presenciales declaran que los muchachos y las chicas trabajan con gran frecuencia horas extraordinarias, que llegan a veces hasta una jornada de 24 e incluso de 26 horas ininterrumpidas de trabajo. En el proceso "continuo e inmutable" de las fábricas de cristal, nos encontramos con muchachas de 12 años que trabajan todo el mes a razón de 14 horas diarias, "sin ningún descanso ni pausa periódicos, fuera de 2 o a lo sumo 3 medias horas para las comidas. En algunas fábricas en las que se ha abandonado por completo el trabajo nocturno como régimen normal, se trabaja una cantidad espantosa de horas extraordinarias, trabajo que se realiza "frecuentemente en las condiciones más sucias, calurosas y monótonas" (Children's employment Commission, Report iv, 1865, PP. XXXVIII y XXXIX.

67 Fourth Report, etc. 1855, 79, p. XVI

68 L. c., 80, p. XVI.

69 L. c., 82, p. XVII.

70 "En nuestra época, tan reflexiva y razonadora, no llegará muy allá quien no sepa aducir una razón fundada para todo, por muy malo y errado que ello sea. Todo el mal que se ha hecho en el mundo, se ha hecho por razones fundadas" (Hegel, Enzyklopädie, primera pare: Lógica, p. 259).

71 Children's employment Commissíon. IV Report 1865, p. 85. Saliendo al paso de otra tierna preocupación semejante de los señores fabricantes de vidrio, quienes alegan que es imposible dar a los niños horas fijas y constantes para comer. pues esto haría que se tradujese en una pura pérdida o se destruyese una determinada cantidad de calor irradiada por los hornos, contesta el comisario investigador White, sin dejarse conmover en lo más mínimo. como los Ure, los Senior, etc., y sus menguados imitadores alemanes del corte de Roscher. por la "prudencia". la "abstinencia" y el "ahorro" de los capitalistas cuando se trata de su dinero, que se convierten en "derroche" verdaderamente orgiástico cuando se trata de vidas humanas: "Puede que, al conceder a los obreros horas fijas y constantes para las comidas, se destruya una determinada cantidad de calor que exceda del límite normal, pero, aun tasándola en dinero, esta pérdida no representa nada si se la compara con la destrucción de energías vitales ('the waste of animal power') que se produce actualmente en nuestro reino por el hecho de que a los niños que trabajan en las fábricas de vidrio y que se hallan en pleno desarrollo no se les deje tiempo ni siquiera para ingerir y digerir cómodamente sus comidas" (L. c., p. XLV). ¡Y esto ocurría en el "progresivo" año de 1865! Aparte del desgaste de fuerzas de alzar y transportar objetos, en las fábricas de botellas y de vidrio denso estos niños tienen que correr de 15 a 20 millas (inglesas) en 6 horas, durante la ejecución de sus trabajos. Trabajos que duran con frecuencia de 14 a 15 horas diarias. En muchas de estas fábricas de cristal rige, como en las hilanderías de Moscú, el sistema de los turnos de 6 horas. "Durante el período de trabajo de la semana, el descanso ininterrumpido más largo es de 6 horas, de las que hay que descontar el tiempo de ir a la fábrica y volver de ella, lavarse, vestirse y comer, operaciones todas que suponen tiempo. Con todo esto, el descanso se reduce a su más mínima expresión. No queda tiempo para jugar ni para respirar aire libre, como no sea a costa de quitárselo al sueño, tan necesario para niños obligados a trabajar de un modo tan duro y en una atmósfera tan calurosa... Y, con ser corto, este sueño se ve interrumpido con frecuencia durante la noche por el nerviosismo, o por el ruido de fuera durante el día." Mr. White cita casos de muchachos que hubieron de trabajar 30 horas seguidas, y otros de niños de 12 años obligados a trabajar hasta las 2 de la mañana, para reanudar el trabajo a las 5, después de dormir 3 horas (!) en la misma fábrica. "La cantidad de trabajo que desarrollan los chicos, las muchachas y las mujeres al cabo de su jornada (spell of labour) díurna o nocturna, es fabulosa", dicen los redactores del informe general, Tremenheere y Tufnell (L. cit., pp. XLIII y XLIV). Y mientras ocurren estas cosas, el capitalista fabricante de vidrio, tan "ahorrativo",vuelve tal vez del club a su casa dando traspiés, un poco marcado por el vino de Oporto y tarareando mecánicamente la canción: Britons never, never shall be slaves! (58)

72 En Inglaterra, por ejemplo, en el campo, todavía hay de vez en cuando obreros condenados a pagar una multa por profanar el domingo trabajando en el huertecillo pegado a su casa. Este mismo obrero se ve castigado por incumplimiento de contrato si un domingo dejo de acudir a la fábrica de metal, de papel o de cristal, aunque sea por una manía religiosa. El ortodoxo parlamento inglés cierra los ojos ante las profanaciones del domingo siempre y cuando que se cometan para la incrementación del capital. En un memorial (agosto de 1863) en el que los jornaleros que trabajan en las tiendas de pescado y aves de Londres piden que se suprima el trabajo dominical, se dice que estos asalariados trabajan 15 horas diarias por término medio durante los seis primeros días de la semana, y los domingos de 8 a 10 horas. De este memorial se deduce, además, que el "trabajo dominical" de los jornaleros peticionarios excita más todavía la glotonería quisquillosa de los beatos aristocráticos de Exeter Hall. Estos "devotos", tan celosos "in cute curanda" (59), se mantienen fieles a su cristianismo gracias a la resignación con que el exceso de trabajo, las privaciones y el hambre de otros. Obsequium ventris istis (es decir, de los derechos) perniciosus est. (60)
73 "En nuestros anteriores informes, reproducíamos las declaraciones de diversos fabricantes expertos, a juicio de los las horas extraordinarias... encierran, indiscutiblemente, el peligro de agotar prematuramente las energías de los trabajadores." Child. Empl. Comm. IV Report 1865, 64, p, XIII.

74 Cairnes, The Slave Power, pp. 110 11 .

75 John Ward, History of the Borough of Stoke upon Tren t, Londres 1843, p. 42.

76 Discurso pronunciado por Ferrand en la Cámara de los Comunes el 27 de abril de 1863.

77 "That the manufacturers would absorb it and use it up. Tales fueron, al pie de la letra, las palabras de los fabricantes de algodón." L. cit.

78 L. cit. Pese a su buena voluntad, Villiers se vio "legalmente" en el trance de tener que denegar la pretensión de los fabricantes. Sin embargo, estos caballeros alcanzaron sus objetivos gracias a la buena disposición de la administración local de beneficencia. A. Redgrave, inspector de fábricas, asegura que, esta vez, el sistema según el cual los huérfanos e hijos de pobres eran considerados '"legalmente" como aprendices, "no llevaba aparejados los viejos abusos" (acerca de estos "abusos" véase la obra de Engels, Die Lage der arbeitenden Klasse, etc.). "si bien es cierto que en un caso respecto a las mujeres jóvenes que habían sido traídas a Lancashire y Cheshire desde los distritos agrícolas de Escocia se abusó del sistema". Este "sistema" consiste en que el fabricante contrate para un determinado período con las autoridades de las casas de beneficencia, comprometiéndose a alimentar, vestir y alojar a los niños y a darles una determinada cantidad de dinero. La siguiente observación de Mr. Redgrave suena un tanto extraña, sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que el año 1860 fue algo único aun en la era de prosperidad de la industria algodonera inglesa y que, además, los salarios estaban por aquel entonces extraordinariamente altos, ya que la enorme demanda de trabajo tropezaba en Irlanda con un movimiento de despoblación y en los distritos agrícolas de Inglaterra y Escocia con una corriente de emigración sin precedente hacia Australia y América, y además con el descenso positivo de la población en algunos distritos agrícolas ingleses, descenso originado, en parte, por quienes habían conseguido destrozar las energías vitales del pueblo, y en parte por el agotamiento anterior de la población disponible gracias a los traficantes en carne humana. Pues bien, a pesar de todo esto, dice Mister Redgrave: "Este género de trabajo [el de los orfelinatos y casas de beneficencia] sólo se busca, sin embargo, cuando no te consigue. encontrar otro, pues se trata de trabajo caro (high priced labour). El salario corriente de un muchacho de 13 años vienen a ser 4 chelines semanales: pero el alojar, vestir, dar de comer, asistir médicamente y vigilar a 50 o 100 muchachos de éstos, dándoles además una pequeña cantidad en dinero, no se hace con otros 4 chelines por cabeza a la semana" (Rep. of the Insp. of Factories for 30 th April 1860, p. 27). Mister Redgrave se olvida de decirnos cómo se las arreglan los propios obreros para dar todo eso a sus chicos con los 4 chelines de su jornal, si los fabricantes no pueden conseguirlo tratándose de alojar, dar de comer y vigilar a 50 o 100 chicos juntos. Para prevenir las falsas conclusiones que pudieran deducirse de lo dicho en el texto, advertiré aquí que la industria algodonera inglesa, después de sometida a la ley fabril de 1850, con su reglamentación de las horas de trabajo, etc., puede ser considerada como la industria modelo de Inglaterra. El obrero inglés de esta rama industrial está en todos los respectos muy por encima de su hermano continental. "El obrero fabril prusiano trabaja, por lo menos, 10 horas más a la semana que su rival inglés, y si, al volver a casa, se sienta a trabajar en su propio telar, desaparece hasta este límite puesto a sus horas de trabajo adicionales" (Rep. of the Insp. of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1855, p. 103). Redgrave, el inspector fabril que citábamos más arriba, viajó por el continente, después de la exposición industrial de 1851, especialmente por Francia y, Prusia, para investigar el estado de las fábricas de estos países. He aquí lo que dice del obrero fabril prusiano: "Percibe el salario estrictamente indispensable para comer y para procurarse las pocas comodidades a que está acostumbrado y con las que está contento... Vive peor y trabaja más que su rival inglés." (Rep. of the Insp. of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1853, p. 85.)

79 "Los obreros a quienes se hace trabajar con exceso mueren con asombrosa rapidez; pero las vacantes de los que perecen son cubiertas rápidamente sin que el frecuente cambio de personajes introduzca ningún cambio en la escena." England and America, Londres, 1833, t. I, p. 55 (Autor, E. G. Wakefield.

80 Véase Public Health. Sixth Report of the Medical Officer of the Privy Council 1863. Publicado en Londres, 1864. Este dictamen trata especialmente de los obreros agrícolas. "Se ha presentado al condado de Southerland como una comarca muy mejorada, pero una reciente investigación ha descubierto que, en distritos tan famosos en otro tiempo por la belleza de sus hombres y la bravura de sus soldados, los habitantes han degenerado en una raza flaca y raquítica. En los sitios más sanos, en las vertientes de las colinas que miran al mar, sus niños tienen unas caras tan delgados y tan pálidas como sólo se encuentran en la atmósfera pestilente de la peor callejuela de Londres" (Thornton, Over Population, etc., pp. 74 s.) . No tienen, en realidad, nada que envidiar a los 30,000 "gallant Highlanders" que Glasgow aprisiona en sus wynds y closes, revueltos con ladrones y rameras.

81 "Aunque la salud de la población es un elemento importantísimo de la riqueza nacional, no tenemos más remedio que reconocer que los capitalistas no se sienten mayormente inclinados a conservar y apreciar este tesoro en todo lo que vale... los miramientos hacia la salud del obrero tuvieron que serles impuestos por la ley a los fabricantes" (Times de 5 de noviembre de 1861). "Los hombres de West Riding se convirtieron en fabricantes de paños de toda la humanidad... se sacrificó la salud del pueblo obrero y la raza habría degenerado en un par de generaciones, a no haber sobrevenido la reacción. Hubieron de limitarse las horas de trabajo de los niños, etc.". (Report of the Registrar General for October 1861).

82 Así, nos encontramos, por ejemplo, con que, a comienzos de 1863, 26 casas industriales, propietarias de grandes alfarerías en Staffordshire, entre ellas las de J. Wedgwood e Hijos, piden en un memorial la intervención violenta del Estado. Alegan que la "competencia" con otros capitalistas no les permite restringir voluntariamente las horas de trabajo de los niños, etc. "Por tanto, deplorando mucho los abusos a que más arriba hacemos referencia, reconocemos que sería imposible impedirlos por medio de ninguna clase de acuerdos entre los fabricantes... Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, hemos llegado a la convicción de que es indispensable dictar una ley obligatoria". Child. Empl. Comm. ist Rep. 1863, pág. 322.
Adición a la nota anterior. Un ejemplo mucho más sorprendente nos lo ofrece un recientísimo pasado. La alta cotización del algodón, en una época de auge febril de los negocios, llevó a los propietarios de las fábricas textiles de Blackburn a reducir de mutuo acuerdo, durante un corto período de tiempo, las horas de trabajo. El plazo fijado expiraba, aproximadamente, a fines de noviembre (de 1871). Entretanto, los fabricantes más ricos, que combinan la rama de hilado con la textil, se aprovecharon del descenso de la producción determinado por aquel acuerdo, para extender el radio de sus negocios, consiguiendo de este modo grandes ganancias a costa de los pequeños industriales. Estos, viéndose perdidos, se dirigieron a los obreros, les animaron a desarrollar una campaña seria de agitación por la jornada de 9 horas y les prometieron ayudarles financieramente en esta campaña.

83 Estos estatutos obreros, con los que nos encontramos también, por la misma época, en Francia, los Países Bajos, etc., no fueron derogados formalmente en Inglaterra hasta 1813, cuando ya hacía muchísimo tiempo que las condiciones reales de la producción los habían desplazado.

84 "Ningún niño menor de 12 años puede trabajar en una fábrica más de 10 horas al día." "General Statutes of Massachusetts" 63, cap. 12. (Estas Ordenanzas fueron decretadas en 1836. debiendo regir hasta 1858.) "En todas las manipulaciones de la industria del algodón, la lana, la seda, el papel, el cristal y el lino, deberán considerarse jornada de trabajo legal aquellos trabajos que puedan ejecutarse en el transcurso de 10 horas diarias." Además, se ordena que en lo sucesivo no se retenga ni obligue a ningún obrero joven menor de 10 años, que trabaje en una fábrica, a trabajar más de 10 horas diarias o 60 semanales: y finalmente, que en lo sucesivo no se podrá admitir a trabajar en las fábricas de este Estado a ninguna persona menor de 10 años, State of New Jersey. An act of limit the hours of labour etc., 6 1 and 62. (Ley de 11 de marzo de 1855.) "Ningún obrero joven mayor de 12 y menor de 15 podrá trabajar en ninguna fábrica más de 11 horas diarias, ni antes de las 5 de la mañana ni después de las 7 y media de la noche." Revised Statutes of the States of Rhode Island, etc., cap. 39, f 23, 1 de julio de 1857.

* Es decir, ley dictada en el año 23 del gobierno de Eduardo III. (Ed.)

85 Sophisms of Free Trade, 7ª' ed. Londres, 1850, p. 205. Por lo demás, el mismo tory reconoce que "las leyes parlamentarias que regulan los salarios contra los obreros y a favor de los patronos rigieron durante el largo período de 464 años, La población creció, y estas leyes acabaron haciéndose superfluas y gravosas". (L. cit., p. 206.)

86 J. Wade observa, con. razón, refiriéndose a este estatuto: "Del estatuto de 1496 se desprende que el alimento se considera como equivalente del tercio de los ingresos de un artesano y de la mitad de los ingresos de un obrero agrícola, lo cual revela que existe entre los obreros un grado mayor de independencia que el que en realidad existe, pues el alimento de los obreros manufactureros y agrícolas representa una proporción mucho mayor respecto a sus salarios." (J. Wade, History, etc., pp. 24 y 577.) La versión de que esta diferencia responde tal vez a la diferencia proporcional de precios entre los artículos de comer y los de vestir, no resiste a la mirada más superficial: Chronicon Pretiosum, etc., por el obispo Fleetwood. 1ª ed. Londres, 1707, 2º ed. Londres, 1745.

87 W. Petty, Political Anatomy of lreland, 1672, Ed. 1691, p. 10.

88 A Discourse on the Necessity of Encouraging Mechanic Industry, Londres, 1689. p.13. Macaulay, que tanto ha falseado la historia de Inglaterra en interés de los whigs y de la burguesía, declama: "En el siglo XVII reinaba, en un grado casi inverosímil para el estado de la industria en aquel entonces, la práctica de poner a trabajar a los niños en edad temprana. En Norwich, capital de la industria algodonera, se consideraba apto para el trabajo a un niño de 6 años. Diversos escritores de la época, entre ellos algunos a quienes se consideraba como extraordinariamente sensibles, exponen con 'exultation' (fruición) el hecho de que en aquella ciudad solamente los niños y las muchachas creasen una riqueza que representaba 12,000 libras esterlinas al año, después de cubrir los gastos de su sustento. Cuando más ahondamos en la historia del pasado, más razones encontramos para rechazar la opinión de los que creen que nuestra era es fructífera en nuevos males sociales... Lo nuevo es la inteligencia que descubre el mal y el sentido de humanidad que sabe curarlo." (History of England, t. I, p. 419.) Macaulay habría podido seguir informando que, en el siglo XVII, los "amis du commerce", hombres "extraordinariamente sensibles", relataban con "exultation" cómo en una casa de beneficencia de Holanda trabajaba un niño de 4 años, y que este ejemplo de "vertue mise en pratique", había recorrido, como un modelo, todas las obras de escritores humanitarios a la Macaulay, hasta llegar a los tiempos de Adam Smith. Es cierto que. al surgir la manufactura, se presentaron, a diferencia de lo que ocurría bajo el artesanado, huellas de explotación infantil, fenómeno que se había dado siempre hasta un cierto grado entre los campesinos, con tanta mayor agudización cuanto más duro era el yugo que pesaba sobre el labriego. La tendencia del capital es innegable; no obstante, los hechos tienen todavía el mismo carácter de rareza que los fenómenos de niños nacidos con dos cabezas. Por eso los clarividentes "amis du commerce" los registran con "exultation", como algo muy notable, recomendándolo a la admiración e imitación de los contemporáneos y de la posteridad. El mismo sicofante y retórico escocés Macaulay dice: "Hoy, sólo se oye hablar de retroceso y sólo se ve por todas partes progreso." ¡Qué ojos. y sobre todo, qué oídos, los suyos!

89 Entre los acusadores de los obreros, no hay ninguno más agrio que el anónimo autor de Essay on Trade and Commerce, containing Observations on Taxes, etc., Londres, 1765 al que nos referimos en el texto. En la misma línea, sigue Polonius Arthur Young, el inefable charlatán estadístico. Entre los defensores de los obreros. tenemos en primer lugar a Jacob Vanderlint, en Money answer all things, Londres 1734, al rev. Nathanael Forster en An Enquiry into the Causes of the Present High Price of Provisions, Londres, 1767, al Dr. Price y sobre todo a Postlethwayt, tanto en el Suplemento a su Universal Dictionary of Trade and Commerce como en su Great Britain's Commercial Interest explained and improved,, 2º ed. Londres, 1755. En cuanto a los hechos, éstos aparecen confirmados en muchos otros escritos de la época, entre otros por Josiah Tucker.

90 Postlethwayt, ob. cit., First Preliminary Discourse, p. 14.

91 An Essay, etc., El mismo nos dice (en la p. 96) en qué consistía, ya en 1770, "la suerte" de los obreros agrícolas ingleses. Sus fuerzas de trabajo ("their working powers "), se hallan siempre en tensión hasta no poder más ("on the stretch") ; no pueden vivir peor de lo que viven ("they cannot live cheaper than they do") ni trabajar más de lo que trabajan" (nor work harder").

92 El protestantismo desempeña un papel importante en la génesis del capital, aunque sólo sea por el hecho de haber transformado en días de labor la mayor parte de las fiestas tradicionales.

93 An Essay, etc., pp. 15, 41, 96, 97, 55, 57.

94 Ob. cit., p. 69. Jacob Vanderlint declaraba ya en. 1734 que el secreto de las quejas capitalistas acerca de la haraganería del pueblo obrero estaba sencillamente en que exigían 6 días de trabajo en vez de 4 por el mismo jornal.

95 An Essay, etc.. p. 242: "Esta Casa de trabajo ideal debe convertirse en una 'Casa de terror' y no en un refugio para los pobres, donde éstos vengan a comer abundantemente, a vestirse a lo grande y a trabajar poco."

96 "En esta casa de trabajo ideal, el pobre deberá trabajar 14 horas al día, concediéndole las horas adecuadas para las comidas, de modo que quedan 12 horas de trabajo neto" (ob. cit.). "Los franceses dice el autor" se ríen de nuestras entusiastas ideas acerca de la libertad" (ob. cit., p. 78).

97 "Se resistían a aceptar una jornada de más de 12 horas de trabajo, sobre todo porque esta jornada era lo único que les quedaba ya de la legislación de la república." (Rep. of Insp. of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1856, p. 80). La ley francesa de 5 de septiembre de 1856 sobre la jornada de 12 horas. edición aburguesada del decreto dado por el gobierno provisional el 2 de marzo de 1848, era aplicable a todos los talleres sin distinción. Antes de esta ley, en Francia la jornada de trabajo era ilimitada. En las fábricas se trabajaban 14. 15 y más horas al día. Véase M. Blanqui, Des Classes øuvrières en France, pendant l'année 1848. M. Blanqui, el economista, no el revolucionario, había recibido del gobierno el encargo de investigar la situación de los obreros.

98 Bélgica se acredita también como Estado burgués modelo, en lo que respecta a la reglamentación de la jornada de trabajo. Lord Howard de Welden. ministro plenipotenciario inglés en Bruselas, informa al Foreign Office, con fecha 12 de mayo de 1862: "El ministro Rogier me ha dicho que el trabajo infantil no se halla reglamentado por ninguna ley general ni por estatutos de carácter local: que hace tres años que el gobierno se debate en cada legislatura con la idea de someter a la Cámara una ley sobre esta materia, pero que siempre se ha interpuesto ante ese propósito el temor celoso de que tal ley se halle en contradicción con el principio de la libertad absoluta de trabajo."(!)

99 "Es, sin duda alguna, deplorable que haya una clase de personas obligada a torturarse durante 12 horas diarias. Si a esto añadimos las horas de las comidas y el tiempo que se invierte en ir y venir a la fábrica, tendremos un total de 14 horas, de las 24 que abarca el día...Aparte de las razones de salud. espero que nadie se negará a reconocer que, desde el punto de vista moral, esta absorción tan completa del tiempo de las clases trabajadoras, que dura sin interrupción desde la temprana edad de 13 años, y en las industrias "libres" desde antes aún, es extraordinariamente nociva y representa un espantoso mal, . . En interés de la moral pública, para educar a una población apta y dar a la gran masa del pueblo un goce razonable en la vida, hay que luchar por que en todas las ramas industriales se deje una parte del día para recreo y descanso." (Leonhard Horner. en Reports of Insp. of Fact. for 31 st Dec. 1841)

100 Véase Judgement of Mr. J. H. Otwey, Belfast, Hilary Sessions, County Antrim, 1860.

101 Es muy característico del régimen de Luis Felipe, el roi burgeois, que la única ley promulgada durante su reinado, la ley de 22 de marzo de 1841, no llegase jamás a aplicarse. Y esta ley sólo afecta al trabajo infantil. Fija 8 horas como tasa máxima para el trabajo de los niños mayores de 8 y menores de 12 años, 12 horas para los mayores de 12 y menos de 16, etc., y autoriza numerosas excepciones, que hacen lícito el trabajo nocturno aun para niños de 8 años. En un régimen como aquél, en que no había ni una rata que no estuviese vigilada policíacamente, la fiscalización e imposición de esta ley se dejaba a la buena voluntad de los "amis du commerce." En 1853 se nombró, en un solo departamento, en el departamento del Norte, el primer inspector de gobierno retribuido. No menos característico del desarrollo de la sociedad francesa en general es el hecho de que la ley de Luis Felipe siguiese manteniéndose como ley única hasta la revolución de 1848, en medio de toda la maraña de leyes salidas de la fábrica legislativa.

102 Rep. of Insp. of Fact. 30 th April 1860, p. 51.

103 Legislation is equally necessary for the prevention of death in any form in which it can be prematurely inflicted, and certainly this must be viewed as most cruel mode of inflicting it.

104 Rep. of Insp, of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1849, p. 6.

105 Rep. of Insp. of Fact 31 st Oct. 1848, p. 98.

106 Por lo demás Leonhard Horner emplea oficialmente el término de nefarius practice (Reports Insp. of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1859, p. 7).

107 Rep. etc. for 30 th 1844, p. 15.

108 La ley autoriza para hacer trabajar a los niños más de 10 horas, siempre y cuando que no trabajen en días seguidos, sino un día sí y otro no. En general, esta cláusula no surtió efecto alguno.

109 "Como una reducción de sus horas de trabajo determinaría la necesidad de colocar a un número [de niños], se pensó que la afluencia adicional de niños de 8 y 9 años cubriría esta mayor demanda." (Resp. etc. for 30 th, 1844, p. 13.)

110 Rep. of Insp. of Fact. 12 st Oct. 1848, p. 16.

111 "Me encontré con que a obreros a quienes se venían abonando 10 chelines semanales se les descontaba 1 chelín por la rebaja de salarios del 10 por ciento y 1 chelín y 6 peniques por la reducción de horas de trabajo: es decir, 2 chelines y 6 peniques en total. Y, a pesar de esto, la mayoría seguía fiel a la ley de las diez horas." (L. cit.)

112 "Cuando firmé la petición, dije que no obraba bien. Entonces, ¿por qué? la firmó? Porque, si me hubiera negado a firmarlo, me habrían puesto en la calle. El peticionario se sentía realmente "oprimido", pero no precisamente por la ley fabril." (L cit.)

113 Rep. of Insp. of Fact. 31 st Oct. 1848, p. 17. En el distrito de Mr. Horner se tomó declaración de este modo a 10.720 obreros adultos de 181 fábricas. Sus declaraciones constan en el Apéndice del informe fabril referente al semestre que finaliza en octubre de 1848. Estas declaraciones testifícales contienen también datos muy interesantes en otros aspectos.

114 L. cit. Véanse las declaraciones recogidas por el propio Horner, núms. 69, 70, 71, 72, 92 y 93, y las recogidas por el subinspector A., núms. 51, 58, 59, 62 y 70 del "Apéndice". Hay, incluso, un fabricante que llega a confesar toda la verdad. Véase núms. 14 y 265, 1. Cit.

115 Reports etc. for 31 st October 1848, pp. 13334.

116 Reports etc. for 30 th April 1848, p. 47.

117 Reports etc. for 3]st Oct. 1848, p. 130.

118 L. cit., p. 42.

119 Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1850, pp. 5 y 6.

120 El carácter del capital es idéntico en todas partes, lo mismo bajo sus formas primitivas y rudimentarias que en sus manifestaciones más progresivas. En el Código que imponía al territorio de Nuevo México la influencia de los esclavistas, poco antes de que estallase la guerra de Secesión, se dice: el obrero, durante el tiempo que el capitalista ha comprado su fuerza de trabajo "es su dinero" (del capitalista) (The labourer is bis (the capitalist's) money). Es la misma idea que profesaban los patricios romanos. El dinero prestado por ellos a los plebeyos se convertía, a través de los víveres comprados con él, en carne y sangre del deudor. Por tanto, "esta carne y esta sangre" era "su dinero". De aquí la shylockiana ley de las XII Tablas. La hipótesis de Linguet, según la cual los acreedores patricios organizaban de tarde en tarde, del otro lado del Tíber, banquetes de carne asada de deudor, hay que ponerla tan en tela de juicio como la hipótesis de Daumer acerca de la última cena de Cristo.

121 Reports etc. for 30 th April 1848, p. 28.

122 Así se expresa, entre otros, el filántropo Asworth, en una carta repugnante y llena de beatería dirigida a Leonhard Horner (Reports etc. April 1849, p. 4).

123 L. cit., p, 134.

124 L. cit., p. 140.

125 Estos county magistrates, los great unpaid (69) como los llama W. Cobett, son una especie de jueces de paz sin sueldo, nombrados entre las personas de respeto de los condados. Constituyen en realidad, la justicia patrimonial de las clases gobernantes.

126 Reports etc., for 30 th April 1849, pp. 21 y 22. Ver otros ejemplos semejantes en este mismo informe, pp. 4 y 5.

127 Por los arts. 1 y 2 del Wílliam IV, c. 24, p. 10. conocido por el nombre de Sir John Hobhouse's Factory Act, se prohibe que ningún propietario de una fábrica de hilados o tejidos de algodón, ni padre, hijo o hermano suyo, actúe como juez de paz en asuntos que afecten a las leyes fabriles.

128 L. Cit.

129 Reports etc., 30 th April 1849, p. 5.

130 Reports etc., for 31 st Oct. 1849, p. 6.

131 Rep. etc. 30 th April 1849, p. 21.

132 Rep. etc., 1 st Dec. 1848, p. 95.

133 Ver Reports etc., for 30 th April 1849, p. 6 y el prolijo análisis del "shifting system" por los inspectores de fábrica Howell y Saunders en Reports etc., for 3 1 st Oct. 1848. Ver también el mensaje dirigido a la reina en la primavera de 1849 por el clero de Ashton y su comarca contra el "shift system".

134 Ver por ejemplo The Factory Question and the Ten Hours Bill, por R. H. Greg [Londres], 1837.
135 F. Engels, "Die englische Zehnstundenbill" (en la Neue Rheinische Zeitung. Politischökonomische Revue, editada por C. Marx cuad. de abril de 1850, p. 13). Este "alto" tribunal fue el mismo que durante la guerra norteamericana de Secesión descubrió en el texto legal no sé qué argucía de expresión que le permitió volver completamente del revés la ley dada contra el armamento de buques piratas.

136 Rep. etc., for 30 th April 1850.

137 En invierno, la Jornada de trabajo puede quedar enclavada entre las 7 de la mañana y las 7 de la noche.

138 "La ley actual (la de 1850) era una transacción por la que los obreros renunciaban a los beneficios de la ley de las diez horas a cambio de la ventaja que suponía el que el trabajo de aquellos cuya jornada se hallaba legalmente limitada comenzase y terminase al mismo tiempo" (Reports etc. for 30 th April 1852, p. 14).

139 Reports etc. for 30 th Sept. 1844, p. 13.

140 L. Cit.

141 The delicate texture of the fabric in which they were employed requiring a lightness of touch, only to be adquired by their early introduction to these factories. Rep. etc. for 30 th Sept. 1844, p. 20.

142 Reports etc. for 31 st 1861, p. 26.

143 L. cit., p. 27. En general, el nivel físico de la población obrera sometida a la ley fabril ha mejorado. Todos los testimonios médicos coinciden en apreciarlo así, y yo he llegado también a esta convicción por la observación personal, en diversas épocas. Sin embargo, y prescindiendo del aterrador coeficiente de mortalidad de los niños durante los primeros años, los informes oficiales del Dr. Greenhow señalan el nivel inferior de salubridad de los distritos fabriles, comparados con los "distritos agrícolas de salud normal". Sirva de prueba y a modo de ejemplo, el siguiente cuadro, tomado de un informe de 1861:
Porcentaje de obreros varones adultos empleados en las manufacturas	Coeficiente de mortalidad en enfermedades del pulmón por cada 100.000 hombres	Nombre del distrito	Coeficiente de mortalidad en enfermedades del pulmón por cada 100.00 hombres	Porcentaje de mujeres empleadas en las manufacturas	Clase de trabajo de las mujeres
14,9	593	Wigan	644	18,0	Algodón
42,6	708	Blackburn	734	34,9	Algodón
37,3	547	Halifax	564	20,4	Estambre
41,9	611	Bradford	603	30,0	Estambre
31,0	691	Macclesfield	804	26,0	Seda
14,9	588	Leck	705	17,2	Seda
36,6	721	StokeuponTrent	665	19,3	Loza
30,4	726	Woolstanton	727	13,9	Loza
305	Ocho distritos agrícolas sanos	340 

144 Sabido es cómo se resistieron los "librecambistas" ingleses a renunciar a los aranceles protectores para la manufactura de la seda. No les importa tanto proteger a la industria nacional contra las importaciones franceses como dejar sin protección a los niños fabriles ingleses.

145 Reports etc. for the 30 th April 1853, p. 31.

146 Durante los años de 1852 y 1860, años de esplendor de la industria algodonera inglesa, hubo fabricantes que intentaron captarse a los obreros varones adultos para una prolongación de la jornada de trabajo mediante el cebo de ofrecerles salarios más altos por las horas extraordinarias. Los hilanderos manuales y los selfactor minders pusieron fin a este experimento por medio de un memorial dirigido a sus patronos, en el que se dice, entre otras cosas: "Hablando sinceramente, la vida es para nosotros una carga, y mientras nos veamos encadenados a la fábrica casi dos días (20 horas) a la semana más que los otros obreros, tendremos que considerarnos como parias dentro de nuestro propio país y reprobamos el contribuir a eternizar un sistema que es la causa de nuestra ruina física y moral y de la de nuestra descendencia...advertimos, pues, respetuosamente, que desde el primero de año no trabajaremos ni un minuto más de sesenta horas semanales, de 6 a 6, descontando los descansos de hora y medía que la ley previene." (Reports etc. for 30 th April 1860, p. 30.)
147 Acerca de los caminos que la redacción de esta ley deja abiertos para su violación, cfr. la memoria parlamentaría titulada Factory Regulations Acts (6 agosto 1859), y en ella el trabajo de Leonhard Horner Suggestions for Amending the Factory Acts to enable the Inspectors to prevent illegal working, now become very prevalent.

148 "En mi distrito, se ha estrujado, en realidad, durante este último semestre (1857) a niños de 8 años para arriba desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 9 de la noche." (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1857, p. 39.)

149 "Se reconoce que la ley sobre los talleres de estampado es un fiasco, tanto en lo que se refiere a sus medidas educativas, como en lo tocante a sus medidas de protección" (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1862, p. 52).

150 Véase, por ejemplo, la carta de E. Potter al Times de 24 de marzo de 1863. El Times recuerda al autor de la carta las revueltas de los patronos contra la ley de las diez horas.

151 Así lo sostenía, entre otros, Mr. Newmarch, colaborador y editor de la History of Prices, de Tooke. ¿Desde cuándo es un progreso científico hacer cobardes concesiones a la opinión pública?

152 La ley sobre las tintorerías y lavanderías, promulgada en 1860, determina que a partir del 1 de agosto de 1861 la jornada de trabajo se limite provisionalmente a 12 horas y que el 1 de agosto de 1862 se fije definitivamente en 10, es decir, en lo horas y media los días de labor y en 7 horas y media los sábados. Al estallar el año malo de 1862, se repitió la vieja farsa. Los señores fabricantes se dirigieron al parlamento solicitando que éste ampliase por un solo año la jornada de doce horas para los obreros jóvenes y las mujeres..."Dado el estado actual de los negocios [era en la época de la penuria de algodón] sería una gran ventaja para los obreros el que se les permitiese trabajar doce horas diarias, arrancando el mayor salario posible... Ya se había conseguido que la Cámara de los Comunes tomase en consideración una propuesta en este sentido. Pero la propuesta fracasó ante la campaña de agitación de los obreros en las lavanderías de Escocia. (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1862 pp. 14 y 15 . ) Derrotado por los propios obreros en cuyo nombre decía hablar, el capital, con la ayuda de unos cuantos graves juristas, descubrió que la ley de 1860. redactada como todas las leyes parlamentarias de "protección del trabajo" en un verdadero galimatías terminológico, había un pretexto para excluir de su aplicación a los "calenderers" y los finishers. La judicatura inglesa, fiel escudero siempre del capital, sancionó esta jugada de rábulas mediante un fallo del tribunal de "Common Pleas". "Este fallo ha suscitado gran descontento entre los obreros, y es deplorable que la clara intención del legislador se haga fracasar tomando como pretexto una definición textual defectuosa" (1. cit., p. 18).

153 Los '"lavanderos al aire libre" se habían sustraído a la ley de 1860 sobre la industria de lavandería, mediante la mentira de que no empleaban a mujeres por la noche. Esta mentira fue descubierta por los inspectores de fábrica, a la par que el parlamento veía desmoronarse, ante los mensajes obreros que a él llegaban, la idea apacible y lírica que se había formado de lo que eran las "lavanderías el aire libre". En estas lavanderías se emplean cámaras de secado de 90 hasta 100 grados Fahrenheit, en las que casi todos los que trabajan son muchachas. "Cooling" (refrigeración) es el término técnico que usan los obreros para expresar las salidas accidentales de la cámara de secado al aire libre. "Quince muchachas en las cámaras de secado. Un calor de 80 a 90 grados para el lienzo, de 100 grados y aún más para los cambrays. Doce muchachas planchando y plegando en un cuartucho de unos 10 pies cuadrados, en el centro del cual se alza una estufa estrecha. Las muchachas se agrupan en torno a la estufa, que irradia un calor horrible y seca rápidamente los cambrays para el planchado. El número de horas de trabajo de estas obreras es ilimitado. En casos de apuro, trabajan muchos días seguidos hasta las 9 o las 12 de la noche. (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1862. p. 56.) Un médico declara: "No se les conceden horas especiales para refrescar, pero cuando la temperatura se hace demasiado insoportable o las manos de las obreras se ensucian con el sudor, se les permite salir un par de minutos . . Mi experiencia en el tratamiento de las enfermedades de estas obreras me obliga a poner de manifiesto que su estado de salud es muy inferior al de las hilanderas de algodón [¡y en sus súplicas al parlamento, el capital las presentaba como rebosantes de salud, a la manera de Rubens!] Sus enfermedades más notorias son la tisis, la bronquitis, las enfermedades uterinas, el histerismo en sus formas más espantosas y el reumatismo. Todas estas dolencias provienen, a mí juicio, directa o indirectamente, del aire caliginoso que respiran en los lugares de trabajo y de la carencia de vestidos calientes que las protejan de la atmósfera fría y húmeda, al volver a sus casas durante los meses de. invierno"(1. cit., pp. 56 y 57). Y los inspectores de fábrica observan, refiriéndose a la ley de 1863, arrancada a duras penas a los joviales patronos de las "lavanderías al aire libre". "Esta ley no sólo falla al no brindar a los obreros la protección que parece brindarles... Está formulada de tal modo, que sólo concede protección cuando se sorprende trabajando a niños o mujeres después de las 8 de la noche, y aun entonces se tropieza con un método de prueba articulado en tales términos. que rara es la vez en que puede imponerse un castigo" (1. cit., p. 52). "Considerándola como una ley con fines humanos y encaminada a la educación, ha fracasado de lleno. A nadie se le ocurriría decir que es humano permitir, o lo que tanto da, obligar a mujeres y niños a trabajar catorce horas diarias y acaso más, con o sin comidas, como buenamente se puede, sin ningún género de restricciones en punto a edad, sin distinciones de sexo y sin guardar el menor miramiento a los hábitos sociales de las familias de la vecindad en que se halla enclavada la lavandería" (Reports etc. for 30 th April 1863, p. 40).

154 (Nota a la 2° edición). Desde el año de 1866, en que escribí lo anterior, ha sobrevenido una nueva reacción en este respecto.

155 "La actitud de cada una de estas dos clases (capitalistas y obreros) era el resultado de la situación concreta en que se veían colocadas." (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1848, p. 113.)

156 "Las clases de trabajo sujetas a la restricción se relacionaban con la elaboración de productos textiles con ayuda de la fuerza hidráulica y de vapor. Dos condiciones debía reunir un trabajo para gozar de la protección de los inspectores fabriles: aplicación de fuerza hidráulica o de vapor y elaboración de ciertas materias filamentosas que se enumeraban de un modo concreto." (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1864, p. 8.)

157 Acerca del estado de esta llamada industria doméstica, se encuentran materiales copiosísimos en los últimos informes de la Chi1dren's Employment Commission.

158 "Las leyes de la última legislatura (1864)... abarcan ramas industriales de diverso carácter, en las que imperan prácticas muy distintas, y el empleo de fuerza mecánica ya no se cuenta, como antes, entre las condiciones necesarias para que una industria sea considerada fábrica para los efectos de la ley." (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1864. p. 8.)

159 En Bé1gica, paraíso del liberalismo continental, no se descubre tampoco la menor huella de este movimiento. Hasta en las minas de carbón y en las empresas minero metalúrgicas se explotan obreros de todas las edades y de ambos sexos con absoluta "libertad" y sin la menor limitación en cuanto al tiempo, ni en punto a duración ni en lo referente al momento. De cada 1,000 personas que trabajan en las minas belgas, 733 son hombres, 88 mujeres, 135 obreros y jóvenes y 44 muchachas menores de 16 años; en los altos hornos, etc., en cada 1,000 obreros entran 668 hombres, 149 mujeres, 98 jóvenes y 85 muchachas menores de 16 años. A esto hay que añadir los bajos salarios que se abonan por la explotación desmedida de las fuerzas de trabajo, las adultas y las incipientes: la medida diaria es de 2 chelines y 8 peniques para los hombres, 1 chelín y 8 peniques para las mujeres y 1 chelín y medio penique para los obreros jóvenes. Así se explica que en el año 1863 la exportación de carbón, hierro, etc., de Bélgica, se duplicase en cantidad y en valor, comparada con la del año 1850.

160 Cuando, poco después de transcurrir el primer decenio de este siglo, Roberto Owen sustentó la necesidad de limitar la jornada de trabajo, y no sólo la sustentó teóricamente, sino que, además, implantó prácticamente la jornada de 12 horas en su fábrica de New Lanark, esta idea fue tomada a chacota como una utopía comunista, al igual que su "combinación de trabajo productivo y educación infantil " y al igual que las tiendas cooperativas obreras creadas por él. Hoy, la primera utopía se ha convertido en la ley fabril, la segunda figura como frase oficial en todos los Factory Acts y la tercera sirve incluso de bandera para encubrir una serie de manejos reaccionarios.

161 Ure, Philosopbie des Manufacturers (traducción francesa), París. 1836. t. II. pp. 39. 40. 67. 77. etc.

162 En el Compte Rendu (71 ) del "Congreso Estadístico Internacional de París 1855", se dice, entre otras cosas: "La ley francesa limitando a 12 horas la duración del trabajo diario en fábricas y talleres, no circunscribe este trabajo dentro de determinadas horas (períodos de tiempo) fijas, pues sólo tratándose del trabajo infantil se estatuye el período que media entre las 5 de la mañana y las 9 de la noche. De aquí que una parte de los fabricantes ejercite el derecho que este funesto silencio les concede para obligar a sus obreros a trabajar sin interrupción día tras día, con la única excepción de los domingos, si acaso. Para ello, emplean dos turnos de obreros, cada uno de los cuales no permanece nunca en el taller más de 12 horas, pero las faenas de la fábrica no se interrumpen ni de día ni de noche. La ley no tiene nada que objetar a esto, pero, ¿.y la humanidad?" Aparte del "influjo destructor que el trabajo nocturno ejerce sobre el organismo humano", se hace resaltar también la influencia fatal de la mezcolanza nocturna de ambos sexos en los mismos locales mal alumbrados".

163 "Por ejemplo, en mi distrito, en los mismos edificios fabriles, hay un fabricante que es al mismo tiempo lavandero y tintorero al amparo de la "ley de lavado y tintorería", estampador bajo el imperio de la "ley de estampado" y finisher para los efectos de la "ley fabril"... (Report of Mr. Baker, en Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1861, p. 20). Después de enumerar los diversos preceptos de estas leyes y la complicación a que dan pie, dice Mr. Baker: "Véase cuán difícil tiene que ser garantizar la ejecución de estas tres leyes si los señores fabricantes se aficionan a burlar los mandatos legales". Pero, si es difícil garantizar la ejecución de las leyes, es fácil. en cambio, garantizar a los juristas un vivero de pleitos.

164 Así, los inspectores fabriles se aventuran a decir, por fin: "Estas objeciones [las del capital contra la limitación legal de la jornada de trabajo] tienen que inclinarse ante el gran principio de los derechos del trabajo... Hay un momento a partir del cual cesa el derecho del patrono (master) al trabajo de su obrero y éste puede disponer de su tiempo, aun cuando todavía no esté exhausto." (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1862. p. 54.)

165 "Nosotros, obreros de Dunkirk, declaramos que la duración de la jornada de trabajo que se nos exige bajo el sistema actual es excesiva y no deja al obrero tiempo para descansar y perfeccionarse, sino que, lejos de ello, le reduce a un estado de servidumbre poco mejor que la esclavitud (a condition of servitude but little better than slavery). Por tanto, hemos acordado que 8 horas son suficientes para una jornada de trabajo, y la ley debe reconocerlo así: y llamamos en auxilio nuestro a la prensa, ese potente resorte... Consideramos enemigos de la reforma del trabajo y de los derechos obreros a todos los que nieguen su ayuda a esta causa." (Acuerdos de los obreros de Dunkirk, Estado de Nueva York, 1866.)

166 Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1848, p. 112.

167 "Estos manejos [las maniobras del capital, por ejemplo desde 1848 a 1850] han aportado, además, la prueba irrefutable de cuán falsa es la afirmación, tantas veces formulada, de que los obreros no necesitan de protección, sino que deben ser considerados como dueños absolutos y soberanos de la única propiedad de que disponen: el trabajo de sus manos y el sudor de su frente" (Reports etc. for 30 th April 1850, p. 45). "El trabajo libre, si así pueden llamársele, necesita para su protección, aun en un país libre, el brazo fuerte de la ley" (Reports etc. for 31 st Oct. 1864, p. 34). "Permitir, lo que vale tanto como obligar... a trabajar 14 horas diarias, con o sin comidas, etc." (Reports etc. for 30 th April 1863, p. 40.)

168 Federico Engels, Lage, etc., p. 5.

169 La ley de las 10 horas "ha salvado a los obreros –en las industrias a ella sometidas– de su total degeneración y ha garantizado su salud física" (Reports etc. 31 st Oct. 1859, p. 47). "El capital (en las fábricas) no puede jamás mantener en movimiento la maquinaria, a partir de un cierto límite sin quebrantar la salud y la moral de los obreros, y éstos no están en condiciones de defenderse por sí mismos" (L. cit., p. 8),

170 "Y una ventaja todavía mayor significa el que, por fin se distinga claramente el tiempo que pertenece al propio obrero y el que pertenece a su patrono (his master´s time). Ahora, el obrero sabe dónde termina el tiempo que vendió y dónde comienza el suyo propio, y como lo sabe de antemano y con toda precisión, puede disponer de antemano para sus propios fines de los minutos que te pertenecen [L. cit.. p. 52]. Al convertirlos [las leyes fabriles] en dueños de su propio tiempo, les han infundido una energía moral que les llevará a conquistar posiblemente el poder político" [L. cit.. página 47]. Con contenida ironía y palabras muy cautas, los inspectores de fábrica dejan entrever que la ley vigente sobre la jornada de diez horas ha venido también a curar un poco al capitalista de su innata brutalidad como mera personificación del capital, dejándole también a él un poco de tiempo libre "para instruirse". Antes, "el patrono (master) sólo tenía tiempo para lo que significase dinero y el obrero para lo que significase trabajo". (L. cit.. p. 48.)

CAPÍTULO IX

CUOTA Y MASA DE PLUSVALIA

En el presente capítulo suponemos, como ha venido haciéndose hasta aquí, que el valor de la fuerza de trabajo, o sea, la parte de la jornada de trabajo necesaria para la reproducción o conservación de la fuerza de trabajo, es una magnitud dada, una magnitud constante.
Sentado esto, veremos que la cuota de plusvalía nos indicará a la vez la masa de plusvalía que un determinado obrero rinde al capitalista en un período de tiempo dado. Así, por ejemplo, sí el trabajo necesario representa 6 horas diarias, expresadas en una cantidad oro de 3 chelines = 1 tálero, tendremos que 1 tálero es el valor diario de una fuerza de trabajo, o, lo que es lo mismo, el valor del capital desembolsado para comprar una fuerza de trabajo durante un día. Y sí la cuota de plusvalía es del 100 por ciento, nos encontraremos con que este capital variable de 1 tálero producirá una masa de plusvalía de 1 tálero, o, lo que tanto vale, que el obrero rendirá una masa de plusvalía de 6 horas diarias.
Pero, sabemos que el capital variable es la expresión en dinero del valor global de todas las fuerzas de trabajo empleadas al mismo tiempo por el capitalista. El valor del capital variable será, por tanto, igual al valor medio de una fuerza de trabajo multiplicado por el número de las fuerzas de trabajo empleadas. Por consiguiente, sabiendo el valor de la fuerza de trabajo, la magnitud del capital variable estará en razón directa al número de obreros simultáneamente empleados. Sí suponemos que el valor diario de una fuerza de trabajo = 1 tálero, para explotar diariamente 100 fuerzas de trabajo será necesario desembolsar un capital de 100 táleros, y para explotar n fuerza de trabajo un capital de n táleros.
Y, del mismo modo, si un capital variable de 1 tálero, o sea el valor diario de una fuerza de trabajo, produce una plusvalía diaria de 1 tálero, un capital variable de 100 táleros producirá una plusvalía diaria de 100, y un capital de n táleros producirá una plusvalía diaria de 1 tálero X n. Por tanto, la masa de plusvalía producida es igual a la plusvalía que rinde la jornada de trabajo de cada obrero multiplicada por el número de obreros empleados. Pero como, además, dado el valor de la fuerza de trabajo, la masa de plusvalía que produce cada obrero depende de la cuota de plusvalía, tenemos esta primera ley: la masa de plusvalía producida es igual a la magnitud del capital variable desembolsado multiplicado por la cuota de plusvalía, o lo que es lo mismo, se determina por la relación compleja entre el número de las fuerzas de trabajo explotadas simultáneamente por el mismo capitalista y el grado de explotación de cada fuerza d trabajo de por sí.
Llamemos P a la masa de plusvalía, p a la plusvalía que rinde por término medio cada obrero al cabo del día, y v al capital variable desembolsado para comprar un día de fuerza de trabajo individual, V a la suma global del capital variable, f al valor medio de una
a' ( trabajo excedente )
fuerza de trabajo, 
a (trabajo necesario)

a su grado de explotación y n al número de obreros empleados. Tendremos, entonces, la siguiente fórmula:

p
= ––– x V
v
P
a'
= f x ––– x n
a

Damos constantemente por supuesto, no sólo que el valor de una fuerza de trabajo medía es constante, sino que los obreros empleados por un capitalista son todos obreros de calidad media. Hay casos excepcionales en que la plusvalía producida no crece en proporción al número de obreros explotados; en estos casos, el valor de la fuerza de trabajo no es tampoco constante.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Mar 2011)

Sección Cuarta

LA PRODUCCION DE LA PLUSVALIA RELATIVA

Capitulo X

CONCEPTO DE LA PLUSVALIA RELATIVA

Hasta aquí, hemos venido considerando la parte de la jornada de trabajo que se limita a producir un equivalente del valor de la fuerza de trabajo abonado por el capital como una magnitud constante, como lo es en realidad bajo determinadas condiciones de producción, al llegar a una cierta fase de desarrollo económico de la sociedad. Pero, después de cubrir este tiempo de trabajo necesario, el obrero puede seguir trabajando 2, 3, 4, 6 y más horas. De la magnitud de esta prolongación dependen, como veíamos, la cuota de plusvalía y la duración de la jornada de trabajo. Por tanto, si el tiempo de trabajo necesario es constante, la jornada de trabajo total representa, por el contrarío, una magnitud variable. Tomemos ahora una jornada de trabajo cuya duración y cuya división en trabajo necesario y trabajo excedente sean factores dados. Supongamos, por ejemplo, que la línea a c, o sea a – – – – – – – – – – – – – b – – c, representa una jornada de trabajo de 12 horas, el segmento a – b 10 horas de trabajo necesario y el segmento b – c 2 horas trabajo excedente. ¿De qué modo se puede acrecentar la producción de plusvalía, es decir, el trabajo excedente, sin alargar más la línea a – c o independientemente de cualquier otra prolongación de esta línea?


----------



## chak4l (29 Mar 2011)

Esta mañana he llamado por telefono a Toledo y me han confirmado que en aquella sucursal ya no quedan monedas.
Hace un par de semanas aun les quedaban y aproveche para cargar, debe ser que las sucursales que van a desaparecer estan liquidando existencias o llevandoselas a otras sucursales.


----------



## C.J. (29 Mar 2011)

Hay cosas que me resultan curiosas.

El banco que más monedas coloca es el BBVA. El caso es que en Enero, con la llegada de las de 20 devolvieron las de 12. Hasta entonces tenían y muchas (en algún bbva encontré más de 200 monedas).

El caso es que en los bancos ya no pueden traer y las compáñías de suministro (tipo Loomis) ya no tienen. ¿a dónde han ido las devoluciones del BBVA?.

Lo comento porque hoy llamé al BdE de Madrid por si acaso y en caja me dijeron que nada de nada. En Toledo, como bien dicen arriba tampoco.

Mi teoría es que el BdE debe estar en Madrid refundiendo en moneda de 20.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hay cosas que me resultan curiosas.
> 
> El banco que más monedas coloca es el BBVA. El caso es que en Enero, con la llegada de las de 20 devolvieron las de 12. Hasta entonces tenían y muchas (en algún bbva encontré más de 200 monedas).
> 
> ...



Al BDE, pero no al de Madrid, sino sus corazas supongo. y al igualq ue tu, pienso que las que retiran, las estan fundiendo para hacer las de 20 €, porque los BDE que aun tienen, es porque tienen stock, no porque les manden o las encargen, porqu dije de encargar en varios y me dijeron que no se puede.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hay cosas que me resultan curiosas.
> 
> El banco que más monedas coloca es el BBVA. El caso es que en Enero, con la llegada de las de 20 devolvieron las de 12. Hasta entonces tenían y muchas (en algún bbva encontré más de 200 monedas).
> 
> ...



O los cajeros trincándolas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2011)

tiotoni dijo:


> alguien sabe si en los tubos de los krugerrand y gold eagle (32,7mm) entran las monedas de 12 euros? (33mm)
> en ebay los venden, pero no se si valen.
> gracias, un saludo.



En los tubos de PVC de 42 te caben perfectas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Esta mañana he llamado por telefono a Toledo y me han confirmado que en aquella sucursal ya no quedan monedas.
> Hace un par de semanas aun les quedaban y aproveche para cargar, debe ser que las sucursales que van a desaparecer estan liquidando existencias o llevandoselas a otras sucursales.



Alguien más confirma? Información interesante...


----------



## C.J. (29 Mar 2011)

Yo mismo he llamaado está mañana al BdE de Toledo y al de Madrid y en ninguno de los dos.


----------



## C.J. (29 Mar 2011)

Y todo esto lo digo porque ahora sólo se consigue morralla, el BBVA sólo tiene de 20 y en las sucursales que consigo hay muy pocas unidades.

Estos últimos días me he peinado 3 municipios de la periferia de Madrid que suman entre los 3 más de medio millón de habitantes y preguntando en TODAS las sucursales de todas las entidades (más de 300 oficinas en total) he conseguido poco más de 100.

Al no tener BBVA mal asunto.


----------



## skifi (30 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Estos últimos días me he peinado 3 municipios de la periferia de Madrid que suman entre los 3 más de medio millón de habitantes y preguntando en TODAS las sucursales de todas las entidades (más de 300 oficinas en total) he conseguido poco más de 100.



¡Corcho, menuda limpia! o____O;; Eso es un repaso y lo demás son tonterías...

Ya todos los que pasen después de tí se van a sorber los mocos. Esto ha sido un visto y no visto, de haber en bastantes lugares hemos pasado a escasez total en un pis-pas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> De sobra, van a bailar.



Que te ha pasado compi??? He visto que has empezado a poner hilos raros y chorras y te han baneado.... ¿Te han hackeado la cuenta??


----------



## bambum (30 Mar 2011)

Hola.

El viernes voy por Oviedo, que creo que es uno de los pocos sitios donde quedaban las de 12€, ¿Siguen disponibles?.

¿En que zona o calle esta el BdE?, ¿Solo hace falta el DNI?


----------



## alienhunter (30 Mar 2011)

bambum dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El viernes voy por Oviedo, que creo que es uno de los pocos sitios donde quedaban las de 12€, ¿Siguen disponibles?.
> 
> ¿En que zona o calle esta el BdE?, ¿Solo hace falta el DNI?



Ayer llame a las 12:00 para ver si podia ir hoy por monedas y me dijo que podia ir ayer sin ningun problema(cosa que hice)
El Dni hasta ahora a mi no me lo han pedido.
Los datos de la calle del banco de españa lo puedes ver a traves de su web, pero si conoces algo de la ciudad te indico que esta en frente del parque san francisco subiendo por la direccion unica de los coches desde la uria(mas o menos a mitad del parque).


----------



## Takolo (30 Mar 2011)

*¡Esto se pone cada vez más interesante!*

Quizá se había escrito ya, y se me ha podido escapar, pero este detalle lo he vivido hoy mismo:
En el programa de gestión con que operan los empleados de La Caixa *HA SIDO DESACTIVADA* la opción que les permitía *pedir* monedas de *12 Euros.* Ahora sólo pueden marcar las de 20 Euros.
Tenía que pasar hoy a recoger "unas cuantas" por mi oficina y el Director me ha dicho que hemos llegado tarde, que esa opción estaba totalmente operativa la semana pasada en sus pantallas, pero que ya no les es posible volver a pedir.:´(
Como es buen amigo de hace muchos años, hemos quedado que preguntará cuando hable con otras oficinas, por si les queda algo en la Caja. (En esta oficina ya la "barrí" yo hace unas semanas).


----------



## Showt1me (30 Mar 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Solo decir que esta mañana aún quedaban del 2009 en el BDE de Barcelona. Y al parecer todavía quedan bastantes.
> 
> Yo me he llevado unas cuantas...
> 
> Saludos



doy fe, he ido hoy por la mañana y he pillado varias, aunque segun el tio dice que quedan pocas aunque le he visto una caja llena y me ha comentado que le piden de 83 en 83 cada dia varias veces.


----------



## C.J. (30 Mar 2011)

skifi dijo:


> ¡Corcho, menuda limpia! o____O;; Eso es un repaso y lo demás son tonterías...
> 
> Ya todos los que pasen después de tí se van a sorber los mocos. Esto ha sido un visto y no visto, de haber en bastantes lugares hemos pasado a escasez total en un pis-pas.



Según mis estimaciones y viendo lo poco que hay en las sucursales, calculo que en 2-3 meses habré sondeado ya todas las sucursales bancarias de la Comunidad de Madrid (incluida la captal).

Saludos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (30 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Según mis estimaciones y viendo lo poco que hay en las sucursales, calculo que en 2-3 meses habré sondeado ya todas las sucursales bancarias de la Comunidad de Madrid (incluida la captal).
> 
> Saludos.



Eres un crack :Aplauso:


----------



## electric0 (30 Mar 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Según mis estimaciones y viendo lo poco que hay en las sucursales, calculo que en 2-3 meses habré sondeado ya todas las sucursales bancarias de la Comunidad de Madrid (incluida la captal).
> 
> Saludos.



HOy en el Bde de sevilla solo tenian del 2009, ningun año mas, y ademas pocas (al menos fuera de la caja) la vez anterior tenian de casi todos los años.... es cuestion de tiempo, pero de poco tiempo....

En esos 2 ó 3 meses habra desaparecido todo, de todos los sitios...

Un saludo


----------



## RNSX (30 Mar 2011)

En valencia el lunes quedaban, doy fé; mañana actualizo.


----------



## zaphod 2012 (31 Mar 2011)

Hola! 
En el BCE de Zaragoza esta mañana quedaban monedas pero se van haciendo los remolones... 
Al llegar tenían en el mostrador 3 tiras de nuestra amiga Campoamor, bien a la vista (supongo que para ver si alguien picaba :XX: porque hasta ahora nunca tenían ninguna expuesta) y cuando le pido de 12 Euros me avisa que sólo tienen de una emisión, la última (hasta ahora tenían de todos los años sin problema). 
Total que le pido las monedas del 2010 y me intenta colar un gol: 
-"Entonces de las del mundial ¿no? :fiufiu: 
-¡no! de las de 12€ 
- ah! vale....
Las saca y, mientras mete los datos de mi DNI al ordenador -lo hacen siempre-, le pregunto si se habían agotado las de años anteriores y responde que bueno, que esas las tiene un compañero suyo, que hay que pedirlas, pero sin dar muchos detalles y sin ganas de ir a decir a ese compañero que las busque (si es que están). 
A ver si al final Electric0 tiene razón y estamos viendo en directo la extinción de los Karlillos!


----------



## electric0 (31 Mar 2011)

zaphod 2012 dijo:


> Hola!
> En el BCE de Zaragoza esta mañana quedaban monedas pero se van haciendo los remolones...
> Al llegar tenían en el mostrador 3 tiras de nuestra amiga Campoamor, bien a la vista (supongo que para ver si alguien picaba :XX: porque hasta ahora nunca tenían ninguna expuesta) y cuando le pido de 12 Euros me avisa que sólo tienen de una emisión, la última (hasta ahora tenían de todos los años sin problema).
> Total que le pido las monedas del 2010 y me intenta colar un gol:
> ...



Tengo razon, jajajajaja, mas o menos...
Estamos asistiendo en directo a la extincion de los karlillos, pero la extincion es leeeeeeeenta ¿porque? porque estamos en crisis, si esto ocurre en plena epoca de bonanza no duran ni dos meses, es mas estoy seguro de que mas de uno hubiera pedido creditos para comprar y vender moneda, pero en epocas de vacas flacas no hay liquidez, y la poca que hay se esconde (cobardica que es don dinero)

Ante las dudas que pueden generar las monedas de 12€ (mas que nada por falta de conocimiento) el dinero se va a bancolchon convertido en papelines de colores, esperando la proxima "ladrillada" " bicicletada" o lo que sea que toque... cuando salga en plan masivo a por la plata sera el momento de vender y salirse, pero mientras los papelines de colores sigan en bancolchon estamos bien donde estamos, viendo y participando del espectaculo del acabose de los 12€, famosos herederos de las 2000 pts.

Saludos


----------



## Takolo (31 Mar 2011)

*¿Sabe? Es que ya no se van a hacer más de las de 12...*



Showt1me dijo:


> doy fe, he ido hoy por la mañana y he pillado varias, aunque segun el tio dice que quedan pocas aunque le he visto una caja llena y me ha comentado que le piden de 83 en 83 cada dia varias veces.



*"¿Sabe? Es que ya no se van a hacer más de las de 12..."* Eso es lo que me decía esta mañana el amable cajero del BDE de BCN.
"Y los coleccionistas las están recogiendo todas. 
Ud. se lleva las últimas de estas antiguas, ya no nos quedan más"

Vaya honor: ¡Me he llevado las últimas Letizias, Constituciones y Quixotes del Banco de España!

Como off-topic: aunque aquí estamos porque huímos de los papelitos de colores, me ha dado mucha pena ver como un abuelo entregaba unos fajos de billetes de Rosalía de Castro, los de 500 Ptas. y de La Fuensanta de Julio Romero de Torres, los de 100 Ptas. ¡Plancha total! ¡Y qué bellos eran! 
Además da gusto recordar aquello de que "El Banco de España *pagará* 500 Pesetas" . Con los de ahora nadie se compromete a nada.

Ya estamos en la recta final. No creo que duren mucho los Karlillos.


----------



## dabuti (31 Mar 2011)

He llamado para encargar hoy en Pucela. Nunca había llamado.

Me han dicho textualmente: 

Mañana tienes las 83.
Ni cantidad me ha preguntado............


----------



## skifi (31 Mar 2011)

Visto lo visto, ya nos vamos acercando a esa situación que comentamos hace tiempo:

1.- El que viva cerca de un BdE en el que queden karlillos, que cargue lo que pueda (y lo que su bolsillo le permita) que quedan dos telediarios. Valor facial asegurado, y rentabilidades palpables por el valor de la plata. 

2.- El que no pueda encontrar fácilmente karlillos de a 12, que vaya pensando si quiere guardar sus ahorros "Bancolchón" en monedas de a 20 (futbolines o travelos), no porque la plata vaya a alcanzar su valor (aún), sino porque siguen siendo mejores que los billetes azules del Monopoly... ienso:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (31 Mar 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Visto lo visto, ya nos vamos acercando a esa situación que comentamos hace tiempo:
> 
> 1.- El que viva cerca de un BdE en el que queden karlillos, que cargue lo que pueda (y lo que su bolsillo le permita) que quedan dos telediarios. Valor facial asegurado, y rentabilidades palpables por el valor de la plata.
> 
> 2.- El que no pueda encontrar fácilmente karlillos de a 12, que vaya pensando si quiere guardar sus ahorros "Bancolchón" en monedas de a 20 (futbolines o travelos), no porque la plata vaya a alcanzar su valor (aún), sino porque siguen siendo mejores que los billetes azules del Monopoly... ienso:



Totalmente de acuerdo, habrá que ver cuantas emisiones habrá de monedas de 20 €, lo mismo dentro de un año (si las hacen) son de 40€ ...
En fin yo sigo viendo los travelinos y furgolines muy atractivos, aunque hasta que no se agoten los de 12 nada


----------



## Platón (31 Mar 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Visto lo visto, ya nos vamos acercando a esa situación que comentamos hace tiempo:
> 
> 1.- El que viva cerca de un BdE en el que queden karlillos, que cargue lo que pueda (y lo que su bolsillo le permita) que quedan dos telediarios. Valor facial asegurado, y rentabilidades palpables por el valor de la plata.
> 
> 2.- El que no pueda encontrar fácilmente karlillos de a 12, que vaya pensando si quiere guardar sus ahorros "Bancolchón" en monedas de a 20 (futbolines o travelos), no porque la plata vaya a alcanzar su valor (aún), sino porque siguen siendo mejores que los billetes azules del Monopoly... ienso:



falta la opción 3 y que muchos "comerciantes" siguen esperando, que se paguen por encima de 12 euros y por debajo de 20. 

Si los pagas a 14 por aquí cerquita no van a faltar vendedores:XX::XX:


----------



## skifi (31 Mar 2011)

Platón dijo:


> falta la opción 3 y que muchos "comerciantes" siguen esperando, que se paguen por encima de 12 euros y por debajo de 20.



Eso creo que ya se da puntualmente, si lo que se habla en el hilo de intercambio es cierto... otra cosa es que suceda de manera generalizada. : El tiempo lo dirá. De todas formas, en cuanto algo se vuelve más escaso (o, al menos, no tan fácil de conseguir), no es raro que se llegue a pagar un sobreprecio sobre el valor original si la otra parte está verdaderamente interesada. Pasa con cualquier objeto, de colección, de inversión, o de la vida diaria... 

El tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio. Mi opinion personal es que esa "opción 3" que mencionas, no sólo se cumplirá, sino que, en el momento adecuado, incluso puede superar ese valor de 20 en circunstancias favorables...


----------



## Dr. Rumack (1 Abr 2011)

Señores, en Barcelona se han acabado las del 2009 plastificadas, y con ellas las 83 que nos podiamos trincar al dia... Paradojas de la vida, he sido el ultimo en poder pillar 83, aun le quedaban unas 40 a la cajera, y porque me dormio y no he podido ir a la primera clase...


----------



## uros (1 Abr 2011)

tiotoni dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, ya tenemos la nueva moneda de 20 euros , a partir del 23 de marzo.



De estas en Oviedo están a punto de acabarse.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (1 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> falta la opción 3 y que muchos "comerciantes" siguen esperando, que se paguen por encima de 12 euros y por debajo de 20.
> 
> Si los pagas a 14 por aquí cerquita no van a faltar vendedores:XX::XX:



Yo le he comprado 83 a inversionoro a 13€ cada una...
(vivo en Madrid y hace meses que no quedan)


----------



## Gamu (1 Abr 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Señores, en Barcelona se han acabado las del 2009 plastificadas, y con ellas las 83 que nos podiamos trincar al dia... Paradojas de la vida, he sido el ultimo en poder pillar 83, aun le quedaban unas 40 a la cajera, y porque me dormio y no he podido ir a la primera clase...



Joder! pues yo fui este martes y tenian una caja bien grande llena hasta los topes... Menos mal que hice una carga a tope y ya tengo todas las que quería.

Si que ha ido gente estos ultimos dias a pillar cacho!

Habiendose acabado en Madrid y BCN las nuevas en plastico... ya se va a ver sobreprecio en ellas. Y cuando se acaben las circuladas, se pagaran por encima del spot, como toda moneda de plata.


----------



## ryo (1 Abr 2011)

Vaya, yo pille 5 docenas ayer jueves en el BDE de Barcelona, me extraño que fueran de 2009, todas plastificadas.

Pero entonces, les quedaran del 2010, cierto ?


----------



## Leño (1 Abr 2011)

Me ha asaltado una duda, la he intentado disipar buscando por los hilos, pero sin suerte. Seguro que es una pregunta fácil para vosotros: ¿con esas monedas se puede comprar en el carrefour?, me vengo a referir a si son de curso legal o sólo de colección. ¿Tienen obligación de aceptar estas monedas en los distintos establecimientos?
Gracias


----------



## Leño (1 Abr 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Vaya, yo pille 5 docenas ayer jueves en el BDE de Barcelona, me extraño que fueran de 2009, todas plastificadas.
> 
> Pero entonces, les quedaran del 2010, cierto ?



La tirada nacional de 2010 es de 2000000 monedas. No sé si tienen un reparto equitativo entre las distintas dependencias del BdE. Me han dicho que en Sevilla ya llevan tiempo vendiendo las de 2010.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> Me ha asaltado una duda, la he intentado disipar buscando por los hilos, pero sin suerte. Seguro que es una pregunta fácil para vosotros: ¿con esas monedas se puede comprar en el carrefour?, me vengo a referir a si son de curso legal o sólo de colección. ¿Tienen obligación de aceptar estas monedas en los distintos establecimientos?
> Gracias



Si, son de curso legal, deberian de aceptarlas en cualquier lado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> La tirada nacional de 2010 es de 2000000 monedas. No sé si tienen un reparto equitativo entre las distintas dependencias del BdE. Me han dicho que en Sevilla ya llevan tiempo vendiendo las de 2010.



ERROR, son de poco mas 800.000 monedas emitidas, modelo 2010.


----------



## g0lf0 (1 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> La tirada nacional de 2010 es de 2000000 monedas. No sé si tienen un reparto equitativo entre las distintas dependencias del BdE. Me han dicho que en Sevilla ya llevan tiempo vendiendo las de 2010.



Un amigo que curra en Mercadona, su jefe ya hace tiempo les dijo que si les pagaban con eso que las cogieran.


----------



## Leño (1 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ERROR, son de poco mas 800.000 monedas emitidas, modelo 2010.



Bueno, yo he mirado en la página de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre.
Echad un vistazo:

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > 12 Euros - Presidencia Española UE


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> Bueno, yo he mirado en la página de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre.
> Echad un vistazo:
> 
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros - Presidencia Española UE



Ni caso a eso, eso es la tirada maxima que luego ni llegan a un 1M.


----------



## jesusc0 (1 Abr 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Vaya, yo pille 5 docenas ayer jueves en el BDE de Barcelona, me extraño que fueran de 2009, todas plastificadas.
> 
> Pero entonces, les quedaran del 2010, cierto ?



No. Solo tienen del 2009.


----------



## eljindio (1 Abr 2011)

*BDE Málaga*

Hola a todos,

en Málaga este mediodía ya no quedaban de 12.::

Y las que les sueltan se las quedan, no las vuelven a circular.


----------



## C.J. (1 Abr 2011)

Esto se acaba muchachos, yo hoy me he hecho con otro puñadito de 150, pero mi curro me ha costao.


----------



## Leño (1 Abr 2011)

He llamado por teléfono a mi oficina bancaria para preguntar si tenían monedas de plata de 12. Me dicen que no, que para tenerlas deben pedir un mínimo de 12000 euros, o sea, 1000 monedas. He colgado pero luego se me ha ocurrido una cosa.
¿Creéis que es posible que te las traigan si te comprometes a comprarlas todas?¿te intentarán cobrar alguna comisión?¿es legal?


----------



## jesusc0 (1 Abr 2011)

Yo ya me doy por servido. Ni una mas. ¿Algun consejo sobre donde meter los cromos de colores?


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2011)

En mi ciudad me he tenido que cagar en el de arriba tras encargarles ayer diciendo "no sé si hay".
Al final, tras esperar, las han soltado del 2002. 
Me han preguntado del año que las quería y todo y les he dicho que me daba igual pero no circuladas, en plástico.

Creo que, a 1 de abril y con sus sueldos cobrados, las quieren para ellos.


----------



## Leño (1 Abr 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> En mi ciudad me he tenido que cagar en el de arriba tras encargarles ayer.
> Al final, tras esperar, las han soltado del 2002.
> Me han preguntado del año que las quería y todo y les he dicho que me daba igual pero no circuladas, en plástico.



No entiendo por qué tanto empeño es que estén plastificadas. Al fin a y al cabo es un plasticucho semejante al envoltorio de las piruletas. ¿Es por algo en concreto?


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 Abr 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> En mi ciudad me he tenido que cagar en el de arriba tras encargarles ayer.
> Al final, tras esperar, las han soltado del 2002.
> Me han preguntado del año que las quería y todo y les he dicho que me daba igual pero no circuladas, en plástico.



Tienes una flor en el culo guapo, por que a mi en valladolid me las dan sin plastico pese a pedirlas "con" y ademas, fui a por 40, y me dijeron que solo tenian 18.

Que colonia te das cuando vas al banco.
Vas afeitado?
Pones poses maricas cuando las pides? lo digo por el gafapasta gay que nos sirve.


----------



## perogrullo (1 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> He llamado por teléfono a mi oficina bancaria para preguntar si tenían monedas de plata de 12. Me dicen que no, que para tenerlas deben pedir un mínimo de 12000 euros, o sea, 1000 monedas. He colgado pero luego se me ha ocurrido una cosa.
> ¿Creéis que es posible que te las traigan si te comprometes a comprarlas todas?¿te intentarán cobrar alguna comisión?¿es legal?



si te venden 1.000 por 12.000 € creo que es buena opción comprarlas todas, en caso de tener dinero suficiente.

algún sitio hay por ahí donde te las comprarían por 13.000 mañana mismo... el problema es que si las pides en tu oficina casi seguro que te dicen que no te las pueden traer.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ni caso a eso, eso es la tirada maxima que luego ni llegan a un 1M.



Aquí tienen otros números:
SPAIN Eurocoins - The Coin Database
Seguramente será un error de esta web.


----------



## dabuti (1 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Tienes una flor en el culo guapo, por que a mi en valladolid me las dan sin plastico pese a pedirlas "con" y ademas, fui a por 40, y me dijeron que solo tenian 18.
> 
> Que colonia te das cuando vas al banco.
> Vas afeitado?
> Pones poses maricas cuando las pides? lo digo por el gafapasta gay que nos sirve.




Hoy era un gafafasta jovencito de treintaypocos.
La pasada semana era un gafapasta metrosexual canoso de cincuenta.
Hay que encargarlas, sino creo que no te dan ni los buenos días.

))


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Aquí tienen otros números:
> SPAIN Eurocoins - The Coin Database
> Seguramente será un error de esta web.



Eso ni cas, no es oficial de la FNMT, ni sale la tirada del 2009 ni siquiera la moneda del 2010


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tanto empeño es que estén plastificadas. Al fin a y al cabo es un plasticucho semejante al envoltorio de las piruletas. ¿Es por algo en concreto?



Por nada. Da igual. De hecho para conservarlas es mejor sacarlas del plástico. 

Y como valor numismático ni tienen ni tendrán, da igual también que estén circuladas. Lo importante es que den el peso.


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tanto empeño es que estén plastificadas. Al fin a y al cabo es un plasticucho semejante al envoltorio de las piruletas. ¿Es por algo en concreto?



como dice monster (que sabe de esto más que la mayoría de nosotros) valor numismático ni hay ni se le espera.
Todo lo más, si vas a venderlas por unidades en ebay o similar, puede que los compradores valoren que vayan plastificadas (de hecho la mayoría de las que aparecen en ebay lo están) lo que garantiza de algún modo que no han sido manipuladas/ciruculadas.
pero para cantidades medias o grandes... lo dicho: es plata al peso amonedada. casi que facilitas las cosas si las transportas de forma más cómoda. por ahí hablaban de tubos de silicona (de fontanero) que se pillan en ferreterías.


----------



## uros (3 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, ¿qué pasará cuando se acaben las monedas de plata de 12€ en los bde? ¿No os parece muy extraño que a sabiendas del incremento de retirada de monedas, ni el Tesoro ni Gobierno hayan tomado alguna medida de contención para contener la posible especulación con las mismas? 

A veces pienso que quien sale ganando es el propio Gobierno que da salida a algo que previamente había pagado, y que le da igual lo que luego la gente haga con estas monedas, pero otras veces llego a pensar que algo puedan estar tramando y no me extrañaría que pasado un tiempo prudencial, el gobierno determine que en un futuro no sean reembolsables, ya que al no ser dinero legal.... creo que es un importante dato a tener en cuenta y que estando en el punto que estamos, es importante lo que pase en un futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## kaxkamel (3 Abr 2011)

uros dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué pasará cuando se acaben las monedas de plata de 12€ en los bde? ¿No os parece muy extraño que a sabiendas del incremento de retirada de monedas, ni el Tesoro ni Gobierno hayan tomado alguna medida de contención para contener la posible especulación con las mismas?
> 
> A veces pienso que quien sale ganando es el propio Gobierno que da salida a algo que previamente había pagado, y que le da igual lo que luego la gente haga con estas monedas, pero otras veces llego a pensar que algo puedan estar tramando y no me extrañaría que pasado un tiempo prudencial, el gobierno determine que en un futuro no sean reembolsables, ya que al no ser dinero legal.... creo que es un importante dato a tener en cuenta y que estando en el punto que estamos, es importante lo que pase en un futuro.
> 
> Saludos.



estos trollacos cada día están más tontos
o eso o es que el pegamento que esnifan ya les estropeó la última neurona operativa que tenían.

PERO QUE COJONES DE QUE NO SON DINERO LEGAL...!
SI NO PUEDES VENDER TU MIERDAPLATA... VETE A mamarla a parla.. o mejor a alcorcón


----------



## hortera (3 Abr 2011)

el objetivo de las monedas es fomentar el coleccionismo, que es donde el BDE saca algo de dinerillo, con las otras monedas de plata de 10 €, yo creo que el coleccionismo no tiene futuro, hay tal cantidad de monedas de plata que para hacer una coleccion medianamente decente tienes que invertir mucha pasta...respecto a que no se puedan canjear por billetes en el futuro no creo que hayan pensado en esa posibilidad, mas bien ya le gustaria a ellos (el Estado) tener plata en vez de papel no crees..


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Abr 2011)

A mi me parece que de aquí a unos meses va a ser una estupidez vender un karlillo por 12 lerus. Pero lo mismo me equivoco.

De todas formas también tengo que decir que yo también me he montado mis historias con eso de que te pidan tantos datos personales.

Lo que menos me gusta de los karlillos es que son de ley 0.925. 
Fíjate que inconveniente más gordo cuando se está comprando la moneda por debajo del spot::


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Abr 2011)

Nuevo record de la plata:

¡26,98€ la onza! Esta semana tiene pinta de ser acojonante... felicidades a los que han podido cargar.

A mi me ha pillado mal de líquido pero he hecho lo que he podido.

¿nueva info sobre el BDE de Barcelona? ¿queda algo?


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Abr 2011)

27,03€ y sigue subiendo ::


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Abr 2011)

Ya veo que estáis todos en los BDE ¡cabronazos! :XX::XX:


----------



## RANGER (4 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Ya veo que estáis todos en los BDE ¡cabronazos! :XX::XX:



Efectivamente, yo vengo ahora de allí.


----------



## RNSX (4 Abr 2011)

A dia de hoy el platero me las paga a 13,05 , como supongo que no soy el unico que conoce plateros veremos lo que duran en el BDE.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (4 Abr 2011)

Acabo de venir del BDE de Barcelona y si no me han tomado el pelo me he llevado las cinco útlimas plastificadas de años diferentes y cinco más ya circuladas.... no está escrito lo que me ha costado convencer a la cajera para que me diera las circuladas... en fin casi una hora de espera por 10 karlillos de mierda, suerte que esta mañana no tenía nada mejor que hacer.

Creo que podemos decir en voz alta que la primera Era de los Karlillos ha tocado a su fin (de momento, y solo hasta que los de 20 vuelvan a ser apetecibles, que e scuando renacerán de sus cenizas, no creo que falte mucho para eso pero ya es otro tema).


----------



## Condemor (4 Abr 2011)

Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje en este foro. Cai aqui por casualidad y me pico la curiosidad de como podia ser eso de que valiera mas la plata que la moneda en si, asi que empece a leer este hilo. En principio no pensaba comprar, mas que nada porque tengo muy poca idea de economia y dispongo de poco mas de 1000€. 

Pero sigo leyendo y me pica el gusanillo, asi que os pregunto ¿esta bien que un muchacho de 20 años que sabe muy poco de esto se gaste sus "ahorros" en monedas de estas? xD Serian 1000€ que tengo muertos de risa en el banco (encima en la CAM), a parte tengo dinero mas suelto por mi casa para funcionar. Si esque me da tiempo claro, que por lo visto ya se estan acabando.


----------



## arcanoid (4 Abr 2011)

*Ya no quedan 12 euros*

Primero me presento, hola a todos.

Despues confirmo que al menos en Cartagena, en ningun BBVA quedan 12 euros. La cajera me ha confirmado que el BDE les notifico la semana pasada que se les enviaran todas las monedas al BDE. (me lo creo?)

Las de 20 con cuentagotas. Me hacia esperar media hora para darme como mucho 2 monedas, no me ha merecido la pena.

En un BBVA pequeño quedaban algunas pero estaban "reservadas" para un cliente (ummmm, sospechoso)

Por lo que leo en los BDE's ya no dan (al menos las 83), y si esto es generico para todas las sucursales del BBVA tampoco deben quedar.

Asi que yo tambien confirmo que la primera fase de los Karlitos debe estar completada.

P.D: como soy novato y no pille, al final me habeis picado y he pillado por 13 euros mas gastos de envio a un forero. Ya os contare. 

Se que es una tonteria comprar a 13 pero es que he llegado tarde a la fiesta. Cuanto más leo por ahi veo mas razonable que nuestros euros se devaluen, asi que no esta de mas tener algo de plata por si las fly.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Abr 2011)

Hola que tal , yo tambien me presento , acabo de encargar a mi jodio banco 100 de ellas y dicen que si que me las consiguen . No deben estar tan acabadas ,¿ no?


----------



## RNSX (4 Abr 2011)

gurru, dilo cuando las tengas en tu poder, muchas veces ni ellos saben que no les dan ya mas


----------



## gurrumino (4 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> gurru, dilo cuando las tengas en tu poder, muchas veces ni ellos saben que no les dan ya mas



Vale , pero acabo de llamar a otra sucursal , en Madrid y me dicen que no hay problema para conseguir, que si las encargan , hay disponibilidad .
Salud
Pdt . Joer que emocion , yo comprando plata en monedas , es que me estoy emparanollando cada vez mas con lo de los bildelberg , el crudo , las operaciones de falsa bandera , los haarp, y la leche en vinagre , juas juas .


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Abr 2011)

Eso de que las encargan.... tb lo he oido yo y luego nada de nada...

Si acaso pillan algunas que tenga las sucursales cercanas y listo.


----------



## electric0 (4 Abr 2011)

ANda que chuliguay de chachipanda ¿no? cuanta gente "¿nueva?"

A la vejez viruelas, ¡ah no! que es lo de siempre.....

NO me hagais mucho caso..... que hoy estoy "sesionao".... ¿o no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-114.html#post3983552

Ahi llevais el resumen, por lo que pudiera/pudiese ser.... mientras la plata marca 870€ /k mientras escribo este post....

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Abr 2011)

Me parece que insinuan que soy un posible farsante , cada cual se emparanolla con lo suyo , ahi te equivocas , yo tambien he dudado mucho hasta decidirme a pillar estas monedas , si me tengo que arrepentir me jodere, y ni chachiwuay ni pichas .


----------



## electric0 (4 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me parece que insinuan que soy un posible farsante , cada cual se emparanolla con lo suyo , ahi te equivocas , yo tambien he dudado mucho hasta decidirme a pillar estas monedas , si me tengo que arrepentir me jodere, y ni chachiwuay ni pichas .



Escusatio non petita......


----------



## gurrumino (4 Abr 2011)

¿ que quieres , que me calle ? , ¿ me he metido yo contigo ?, me he molestado en traducir eso por curiosidad , pero vamos , que veo que si padeces tambien paranoias , aunque en este tema no me extraña , y que sepas que comprendo que ambas partes estais emparanolladas , o estamos . Ea que todos estamos sobrados de una cosa , de razon amigo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿ que quieres , que me calle ? , ¿ me he metido yo contigo ?



Oye chico esto no es forocoches, callejerismo y garruladas a otro lado.
Quien se ha dejado la puerta abierta?
Llegais tarde y dando voces.



Y robando una palabra que se usa mucho en este foro...


----------



## gurrumino (4 Abr 2011)

callejerismo y garruladas a otro lado.
Quien se ha dejado la puerta abierta?
Llegais tarde y dando voces.

Bueno bueno , tampoco veo yo eso muy educado , ademas lo escribi' en tono mas bien jocoso , es igual , creo que hay por aqui mucho tikismikis . Adios y suerte pa todos .


----------



## Platón (4 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Oye chico esto no es forocoches, callejerismo y garruladas a otro lado.
> Quien se ha dejado la puerta abierta?
> Llegais tarde y dando voces.



Interesanteienso:, parece que comienza el interés por los MP entre la gente necesaria para que se produzca una BURBUJA descomunal...

Puede ser divertido.


----------



## electric0 (4 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿ que quieres , que me calle ? , ¿ me he metido yo contigo ?, me he molestado en traducir eso por curiosidad , pero vamos , que veo que si padeces tambien paranoias , aunque en este tema no me extraña , y que sepas que comprendo que ambas partes estais emparanolladas , o estamos . Ea que todos estamos sobrados de una cosa , de razon amigo.



Bueno, traducir del latin con google no es que sea.... tampoco estan todos los idiomas en el google, en cualquier caso y con la crisis ya se sabe 

Subrideo, cras erit deterius.


----------



## chak4l (4 Abr 2011)

Tanto usuario nuevo solo puede indicar una cosa .... la era del karlillismo ilustrado....una era en la cual unos pocos manejaban a su antojo al resto de la humanidad y les sometian haciendoles adorar a sus nuevos dioses hechos de metales brillantes los cuales deseaban poseer, pero solo unos pocos controlaban.
Cada dia tengo mas claro que con un karlillo vas a poder comprar un piso.


----------



## C.J. (4 Abr 2011)

Muchos bancos te dicen que pueden pedírtelos porque en el ordenador les sale esa opción, otra cosa es que al día siguiente o pasado mañana te digan que ya no pueden traer.


----------



## electric0 (4 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Muchos bancos te dicen que pueden pedírtelos porque en el ordenador les sale esa opción, otra cosa es que al día siguiente o pasado mañana te digan que ya no pueden traer.



BUeno.. la situacion general es verdaderamente lamentable, al igual que en otros ambitos de la sociedad el desconocimiento mas alla del trabajo-rutina diaria es monstruoso, a tanto llega la situacion, que en un banco (citybank) un bancario llego a decirme que esa moneda (de 12€) no existia, y recurri a sacarme algunas del bolsillo (recojidas en la sucursal de al lado) y enseñarselas ante su cara de sorpresa.....

Es tremendo, pero es lo que hay, si el ordenador dice que se pueden pedir ellos dicen que las piden (por defecto y como norma), porque llegan al limite de lo concebible, son simplemente una penosa prolongacion del ordenador, un simple interprete maquina-hombre, si mas pretensiones que las 14:30 (para cuadrar caja) y el futbol del domingo....

Seria interesante, visto lo visto, enseñar a nuestros hijos cosas utiles y sobre todo a razonar por si mismos, antes que una prolongacion maquina-hombre, los engañe.... y buscar tambien alguno de esos bancarios, que aun pocos haberlos hailos, de los que todavia saben pensar.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## hinka (4 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Eso de que las encargan.... tb lo he oido yo y luego nada de nada...
> 
> Si acaso pillan algunas que tenga las sucursales cercanas y listo.



Si se puede. Yo las he encargado en tres sitios. Resultado.
1- En 20 días las tenia en casa.
2- Tardaron 3 meses. Y tienen el BdE a 5 minutos andando. Unos cracks....
3- No hay problema pero solo 4 monedas, aqui ni me he dignado en ir a buscarlas.
Conclusión acabo antes en el BdE.


----------



## symba (4 Abr 2011)

el jueves compre 50 en el bde de bcn.
saludos.


----------



## hinka (4 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> el jueves compre 50 en el bde de bcn.
> saludos.



Comprar nooooo, cambiarrrrrrrr. 
Un saludo y perdona.


----------



## uros (4 Abr 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> estos putos trollacos cada día están más tontos
> o eso o es que el pegamento que esnifan ya les estropeó la última neurona operativa que tenían.
> 
> PERO QUE COJONES DE QUE NO SON DINERO LEGAL...!
> SI NO PUEDES VENDER TU MIERDAPLATA... VETE A MAMARSELA A UN MANDINGO, Y NO DES LA BRASA CON GILIPOLLECES



Que nadie en el foro controle estas cosas ya lo dice todo del mismo.

Solo el ladrón piensa que todos son de su condición.

Si tuvieras el más mínimo sentido común, podrías pensar algo cercano a lo que yo pienso. Para ello tan solo podrías hablar con algún estadista cercano al BDE y verías que no me falta mucha razón. Me preocupa tanto como a ti lo que pase con las monedas de 12, pues yo también me la estoy jugando al igual que otros muchos foreros.

Por cierto, si lo de chuparsela a un mandigo si es por ti, cuando quieras vienes a mi casa y te la chupo, y de paso te doy por culo a ti, que a pesar de que no lo digas, sacar estos temas de mariconeo me da que es porque te debe de encantar.

Saludos.


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Abr 2011)

uros dijo:


> Que nadie en el foro controle estas cosas ya lo dice todo del mismo.
> 
> Solo el ladrón piensa que todos son de su condición.
> 
> ...



dejo las monsergas y me concentro en el principal.

las monedas de 12 son tan dinero como los billetes de 10 o de 20.
y todo lo que les pase a ellas les puede pasar a los billetes.
la plata de los karlillos siempre será plata...


----------



## uros (4 Abr 2011)

hortera dijo:


> el objetivo de las monedas es fomentar el coleccionismo, que es donde el BDE saca algo de dinerillo, con las otras monedas de plata de 10 €, yo creo que el coleccionismo no tiene futuro, hay tal cantidad de monedas de plata que para hacer una coleccion medianamente decente tienes que invertir mucha pasta...respecto a que no se puedan canjear por billetes en el futuro no creo que hayan pensado en esa posibilidad, mas bien ya le gustaria a ellos (el Estado) tener plata en vez de papel no crees..



No pensaron en esa posiblidad, pues la historia dice que nunca antes hubo la demanda actual.

Cuando se acaben las la monedas Dios dirá que puede pasar. Lo que nadie puede poner en duda es que la burbuja de la plata esté inflada por intereses especulativos; guste o njo guste es una realidad, y precisamente todos estamos pendientes de saber hasta donde va a llegar esto para poder sacar el mayor rendimiento a nuestras monedas.

Mientras el precio de la plata siga así, no creo que no perderemos con nuestras monedas, pero igual llega el caso en que todos decidamos vender nuestras monedas y llegado el caso los que van a sacar tajada serán los primeros en vender, el resto lo van a pasar canutas para deshacerse a buen precio de un valor cuyo precio está en caída.

Saludos.


----------



## uros (4 Abr 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> dejo las monsergas y me concentro en el principal.
> 
> las monedas de 12 son tan dinero como los billetes de 10 o de 20.
> y todo lo que les pase a ellas les puede pasar a los billetes.
> pero a diferencia de aquellos que si salimos del euro e implantamos mortadelos o iniestitos... la plata de los karlillos siempre será plata.



No son dinero, no te confundas. Tu le das el mismo valor pero eso no quiere decir que sea considerado dinero.

El día que te puedas comprar un coche, una casa, pagar la hipoteca, pagar un crédito, comprar el bonotren, irte al corte inglés y comprar diez camisas con esas monedas, entonces en ese momento podemos decir que es dinero, mientras bien sabes que no lo es.

Yo tengo claro que hacer con esas monedas, y llegado el momento se a donde ir, pero también tengo muy claro que ese lugar no comprará todo lo que desee vender, sino lo que su patrimonio le permita comprar, siempre ajustándose al mercado... y que nos cojan confesados a quien no tenga previsto estas situaciones...


Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Abr 2011)

uros dijo:


> No son dinero, no te confundas. Tu le das el mismo valor pero eso no quiere decir que sea considerado dinero.
> 
> El día que te puedas comprar un coche, una casa, pagar la hipoteca, pagar un crédito, comprar el bonotren, irte al corte inglés y comprar diez camisas con esas monedas, entonces en ese momento podemos decir que es dinero, mientras bien sabes que no lo es.
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero yo he pagado con ellas en estancos, correos, supermercados,... y SIN NINGUN PROBLEMA.

Cierto es que hay gente que no las "conoce" pero de ahi a que no la acepten en ninguno es MENTIRA. Me juego el cuello a que en el ECI las aceptan si o si.


----------



## perogrullo (4 Abr 2011)

uros dijo:


> No son dinero, no te confundas. Tu le das el mismo valor pero eso no quiere decir que sea considerado dinero.
> 
> El día que te puedas comprar un coche, una casa, pagar la hipoteca, pagar un crédito, comprar el bonotren, irte al corte inglés y comprar diez camisas con esas monedas, entonces en ese momento podemos decir que es dinero, mientras bien sabes que no lo es.
> 
> ...



Si tu lo dices... a mi me da que si vas cargado de lingotes de oro, no creo que tengas muchos problemas para adquirir algún Ferrari o algún Yate particular. Vamos, que no creo que te echen de la "yatería" por no llevar monopolys...


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Abr 2011)

otro pompero con 14 mensajes que viene a amenizarnos el hilo por enésima vez con la cencerrada del valor liberatorio (o como era quella gaita?)

y además deslizando como el que no quiere la cosa que si la burbuja especulativa de la plata y su eventual descalabro...
y este además se trata con "estadistas cercanos al BDE"... es que me parto!!!
si le damos un par de post más, seguro que empieza con que los karlillos no molan porque tienen los cantos lisos y que la plata produce pitopausia

cada día más "salaos" estos trolls mierdaplateros.
be water my friend


----------



## Sash (4 Abr 2011)

Hola!

Curioseando desde hace tiempo por estos hilos me quiero iniciar en esto de las monedas. Me es igual si llego tarde a las de 12€ porque habrá otras posibilidades.

Atención, pregunta de "brutal noob":

Vosotros a que precio ocmprais las monedas de 12€?? porque viendo la web de la FNMT mínimo valen 17 euretes y por aquí entiendo que las pilláis a 12€. Mi no entender.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Abr 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Curioseando desde hace tiempo por estos hilos me quiero iniciar en esto de las monedas. Me es igual si llego tarde a las de 12€ porque habrá otras posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Lo que vale 17 euros es la moneda metida en un cartón conmemorativo. Lo que pagas de más es el cartón.

En cambio si vas a un BDE puedes cambiar 12 euros en papeles por una monedita de 12 euros del preciado metal.

Un saludo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Abr 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Vosotros a que precio ocmprais las monedas de 12€??



Por lo general, 12 ha sido el precio al que han sido barridas, desde que las ecuaciones de garrapatez las daban un valor de 8,90eur en plata, que fue cuando comenzo a sonar la sirena.

Ahora, comienza el trafico (tal y como se predijo) inter foreros y 12,80-13 comienzan a ser precios habituales, sabiendo que...lo normal es que si las guardas unos meses, a 14 saldran sin problema.

y despues del 14, habra que esperar a que depeche mire la bola de cristal y haga otra de sus acertadas predicciones, que no suele fallar por mucho.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Abr 2011)

Eso me recuerda que hace tiempo que no ponemos la gráfica.

Por cierto los precios que pongo de Silber-investor no los toméis como exactos, tengo que echarle un vistazo a la fuente de datos:

<iframe width="620" height="550" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Por lo general, 12 ha sido el precio al que han sido barridas, desde que las ecuaciones de garrapatez las daban un valor de 8,90eur en plata, que fue cuando comenzo a sonar la sirena.
> 
> Ahora, comienza el trafico (tal y como se predijo) inter foreros y 12,80-13 comienzan a ser precios habituales, sabiendo que...lo normal es que si las guardas unos meses, a 14 saldran sin problema.
> 
> y despues del 14, habra que esperar a que depeche mire la bola de cristal y haga otra de sus acertadas predicciones, que no suele fallar por mucho.



Desde que andaban por 6€ algunos ya las preferiamos a los "papelines de colores" esos que tanto gustan a trolls varios, y que intrinsecamente hablando no sirven ni para limpiarse el c*lo. aunque es de reconocer que el boom es muy reciente, en cuanto se vio que a corto plazo superarian el valor del facial.

Me autocito tambien....
(mas que nada para no obligar al personal a revolver post antiguos)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-114.html#post3983552



electric0 dijo:


> Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.
> 
> Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

27,23 €

::

Yo me voy a la cama, sñres.


----------



## RNSX (5 Abr 2011)

Como se nota que son primeros de mes y habeis cobrado malditos, he ido hoy con 3 amigos y me he llevado solo 83 monedas porque os las habiais fundido ya


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Curioseando desde hace tiempo por estos hilos me quiero iniciar en esto de las monedas. Me es igual si llego tarde a las de 12€ porque habrá otras posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Yo vivo en Madrid y aquí hace varias semanas que se agotaron en el BDE y en las sucursales, así que he ido comprando "paquetes" de varias docenas a distintos foreros. 
Por ejemplo a inversionoro a 13€ y todo correcto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Yo le he comprado 83 a inversionoro a 13€ cada una...
> (vivo en Madrid y hace meses que no quedan)






maragold dijo:


> Yo vivo en Madrid y aquí hace varias semanas que se agotaron en el BDE y en las sucursales, así que he ido comprando "paquetes" de varias docenas a distintos foreros.
> Por ejemplo a inversionoro a 13€ y todo correcto.
> 
> Saludos!!!



¿Que pasa? ¿Que no vendemos todavia ninguna? Claro, como todavia quedan en algunos bancos. ah no, perdon, que es cutre-spam de Hector (marca-registrada, jajajajajaja)..........

Mira que somos malos haciendo spam..... en fin....


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Que pasa? ¿Que no vendemos todavia ninguna? Claro, como todavia quedan en algunos bancos. ah no, perdon, que es cutre-spam de Hector (marca-registrada, jajajajajaja)..........
> 
> Mira que somos malos haciendo spam..... en fin....




Meeeeec.... ERROR!!!

No tengo ninguna necesidad de darle publicidad a nadie. Y no vendo, COMPRO.

Y si me dices dónde encontrar en Madrid monedas de 12€ te lo agradecería. Me refiero a dónde encontrarlas en cantidad, no de 1 en 1...
(lamentablemente no tengo tiempo para recorrerme sucursales)

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Meeeeec.... ERROR!!!
> 
> No tengo ninguna necesidad de darle publicidad a nadie. Y no vendo, COMPRO.
> 
> ...



Si, si, claro, claro, siga, siga, siga comprando a ¿como era? ah, si inversionoro...

Pd: colaboro asi tambien un poquito....


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Si, si, claro, claro, siga, siga, siga comprando a ¿como era? ah, si inversionoro...
> 
> Pd: colaboro asi tambien un poquito....



Pues nada, para tí la perra gorda (aunque ésta era de bronce)...

Por cierto, si me vendes alguna tú, que me consta tienes unas cuántas, también te lo agradezco.
Y lo de conseguirlas en Madrid, alguna idea mejor que las paranoias conspiranoicas que os entran a algunos de vez en cuando?!?!?

Saludos sin acritud


----------



## Leño (5 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Si, si, claro, claro, siga, siga, siga comprando a ¿como era? ah, si inversionoro...
> 
> Pd: colaboro asi tambien un poquito....



Electric0, véndele unas poquitas a 13, que dice que compra, y así sales de dudas.


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> Electric0, véndele unas poquitas a 13, que dice que compra, y así sales de dudas.



Alguna idea de cómo conseguirlas en Madrid más baratas???

GRACIAS

P.D.- También le compré a otro forero a 12,30, pero sólo me vendió 30 (carlosmartinez)


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

Leño dijo:


> Electric0, véndele unas poquitas a 13, que dice que compra, y así sales de dudas.



No, me temo que no le voy a vender ninguna,.... las que yo vendo se las vendo a una persona nada mas y me las paga muy bien, precio que este no me va a pagar ni en broma... al resto les compro cuando tengo liquidez y a veces y segun la confianza cuando no tengo liquidez tambien, para pagarselas despues... aparte de que no tenga liquidez (me temo) para comprarme, ya que comprar compro de poco en poco, pero vender lo suelo hacer en masivas cantidades, vamos que casi pongo la moto a una rueda del peso, jajajajajajaja (es una exageracion evidentemente pero si las vendo por varios kilos y no de 30 en 30)

Negocio sencillo, compro y vendo, tengo vendedores y comprador masivo...., y como es evidente los beneficios los mantengo en "genero" misma moneda que compro y vendo, acumulando beneficios sobre beneficios.... algunos llegan tarde cuando otros llevamos ya mucho tiempo, incluso comprando cuando estaban a 7 o 8 € a metal (entiendase)

Asi que a inventar ..... pues eso, a inventar a la via


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No, me temo que no le voy a vender ninguna,.... las que yo vendo se las vendo a una persona nada mas y me las paga muy bien, precio que este no me va a pagar ni en broma... al resto les compro cuando tengo liquidez y a veces y segun la confianza cuando no tengo liquidez tambien, para pagarselas despues... aparte de que no tenga liquidez (me temo) para comprarme, ya que comprar compro de poco en poco, pero vender lo suelo hacer en masivas cantidades, vamos que casi pongo la moto a una rueda del peso, jajajajajajaja (es una exageracion evidentemente pero si las vendo por varios kilos y no de 30 en 30)
> 
> Negocio sencillo, compro y vendo, tengo vendedores y comprador masivo...., y como es evidente los beneficios los mantengo en "genero" misma moneda que compro y vendo, acumulando beneficios sobre beneficios.... algunos llegan tarde cuando otros llevamos ya mucho tiempo, incluso comprando cuando estaban a 7 o 8 € a metal (entiendase)
> 
> Asi que a inventar ..... pues eso, a inventar a la via



Pues qué bien, me alegro por tí.

Entonces déjanos en paz a los que intentamos proteger nuestros (modestos) ahorros en karlillos. E insisto, si tienes algo que aportar, pues lo agradecería (sinceramente).

"Éste" te podría comprar al precio que estimaras justo, sin ningún problema y en la cantidad mínima a la que estés acostumbrado, sin ningún problema también. Si compro de 30 en 30, o de 83 en 83 es porque no encuentro otra cosa...
Es lo que tiene tener una (modesta) empresa de "hinjeniería", que se generan (modestos) beneficios y hay que diversificar ahorros. Y más según se está poniendo el país...


----------



## Baraja (5 Abr 2011)

¿Alguien ha probado a ir últimamente al BdE de Valencia? El viernes me gustaría pasarme ienso:


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

Joer con el personal...a alguno le vendría bien que pasara un ciudadano del este por su casa a ver si le baja esos humos de nuevo rico que le han entrado...

Desde que no os ponen en vuestro sitio se os ha subido la plata a la cabeza y os creeís ya una casta superior capaces de marcar las reglas y de prejuzgar quien es digno de hacer negocios con él y quien no...

Definitivamente todo está preparado para la burbuja final:
1. Nuevos pardillos de todas las clases sociales con esperanzas de dar el pelotazo de su vida
2. "Propietarios" normalmente poco instruidos y avariciosos que se creen los dueños del mundo, una nueva élite de iluminados


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Pues qué bien, me alegro por tí.
> 
> Entonces déjanos en paz a los que intentamos proteger nuestros (modestos) ahorros en karlillos. E insisto, si tienes algo que aportar, pues lo agradecería (sinceramente).
> 
> ...



Solo hay que ponerle valor...... seran 2.000 piezas y por llevarselas todas se las dejo al modico precio de 16€/pieza en total 32.000€ en billetes no correlativos no marcados, y de distintos valores desde 5 a 100€, el transporte corre de su cuenta... mas detalles por MP.... por menos ni me muevo y se las dejo a mi comprador habitual, que ademas vive a 3 kilometros de mi casa y es amigo desde hace ya mucho tiempo.

Pd: hay que ser muy idiota si alguien piensa que tanta moneda esta debajo de un colchon, .... donde estan, estan seguras para muchos años.


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

venga sr maragold, contraofertele que se las quitan de las manos!!!

Después hablan de los numis...


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

Me meto en medio de la discusión sólo para decir 2 cosas:

1.-27,41€
2.-Platón nos aseguró que no volvería a postear hasta que la plata estuviera a 50 ¿€? ¿$? no me acuerdo ienso:


----------



## Comtat_Gran (5 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> venga sr maragold, contraofertele que se las quitan de las manos!!!
> 
> Después hablan de los numis...



Se le ve a usted un poco amargado.

Cambie un puñado de carlillos y le mudará la cara. Le sangra dinero al estado y no al revés.


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Solo hay que ponerle valor...... seran 2.000 piezas y por llevarselas todas se las dejo al modico precio de 16€/pieza en total 32.000€ en billetes no correlativos no marcados, y de distintos valores desde 5 a 100€, el transporte corre de su cuenta... mas detalles por MP.... por menos ni me muevo y se las dejo a mi comprador habitual, que ademas vive a 3 kilometros de mi casa y es amigo desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> Pd: hay que ser muy idiota si alguien piensa que tanta moneda esta debajo de un colchon, .... donde estan, estan seguras para muchos años.



Otro conforero vendía la semana pasada 1.000 piezas a 13,3€ la pieza de manera pública en su página web... Ya le digo que a mí me las están vendiendo (en paquetes de entre 30 y 100 piezas) a 12,30, a 12,80 y a 13€. Tal como se está poniendo la plata entiendo que en breve se pagarán a entre 13 y 14€, pero a 16€ y por miles?!?!?... joder, enhorabuena por el pardillo que has pillado!!!... pero vamos, que tu tiempo te habrá llevado recolectarlas, no?!?!?... me ha parecido leerte que por la zona de Andalucía... la debes de tener "peláa"... 

Bueno, yo sigo esperando ayuda para conseguir monedas en Madrid a precios razonables... (16€ por pieza... en serio?!?!?!?... :8

Saludos


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Me meto en medio de la discusión sólo para decir 2 cosas:
> 
> 1.-27,41€
> 2.-Platón nos aseguró que no volvería a postear hasta que la plata estuviera a 50 ¿€? ¿$? no me acuerdo ienso:



Si así es, sólo que varios foreros me han pedido que no lo hiciese y pensandolo bien y viendo la gente "nueva" que ha entrado no me puedo perder este momento.

Pero si prefiere no leerme, puede agregarme en su lista de ignorados. Yo lo he hecho con Monster y le va bien a mi salud intelectual.





Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Se le ve a usted un poco amargado.
> 
> Cambie un puñado de carlillos y le mudará la cara. Le sangra dinero al estado y no al revés.




El estado no pierde NADA de dinero, no se que cosas les están metiendo en la cabeza...

Ya cargué en su día lo que necesitaba y un poco más, la verdad nunca pensé que llegarían hasta hoy cuando muchos alertaron allá por noviembre que se acabarían "la próxima semana"

Relativicen.


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> pero a 16€ y por miles?!?!?... joder, enhorabuena por el pardillo que has pillado!!!



Y además vecino..._amicitia amicorum magnam laetitiam nobis parat_


----------



## chak4l (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Bueno, yo sigo esperando ayuda para conseguir monedas en Madrid a precios razonables... (16€ por pieza... en serio?!?!?!?... :8



Solo tienes que entrar en ebay y ver como se estan vendiendo, la gente esta pagando entre 15 y 19 euros por pieza con gastos de envio incluidos, incluso hablamos de gente que esta pagando 22 euros por los travelos y los mundialitos....estos romanos estan locos.

Cuando el mercado deje de estar directamente intervenido por el BDE, esto quiere decir que se le acaben empezara el nuevo mercado de los carlillos, esta vez regido por la oferta y la demanda y siempre entre los margenes de 12 y 20 (hasta que no saquen el nuevo facial), creeme cuando llegue ese momento estaras dispuesto a dar 16 por un carlillo.


----------



## inver (5 Abr 2011)

Por si le interesa a alguien:

05/03/2011 17:45
spot plata: 38.90
eurusd: 1.4220
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm
Valor en plata: *14.644 €/moneda*


----------



## electric0 (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Otro conforero vendía la semana pasada 1.000 piezas a 13,3€ la pieza de manera pública en su página web... Ya le digo que a mí me las están vendiendo (en paquetes de entre 30 y 100 piezas) a 12,30, a 12,80 y a 13€. Tal como se está poniendo la plata entiendo que en breve se pagarán a entre 13 y 14€, pero a 16€ y por miles?!?!?... joder, enhorabuena por el pardillo que has pillado!!!... pero vamos, que tu tiempo te habrá llevado recolectarlas, no?!?!?... me ha parecido leerte que por la zona de Andalucía... la debes de tener "peláa"...
> 
> Bueno, yo sigo esperando ayuda para conseguir monedas en Madrid a precios razonables... (16€ por pieza... en serio?!?!?!?... :8
> 
> Saludos



La semana que viene seran mas piezas y mas caras.


----------



## maragold (5 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Solo tienes que entrar en ebay y ver como se estan vendiendo, la gente esta pagando entre 15 y 19 euros por pieza con gastos de envio incluidos, incluso hablamos de gente que esta pagando 22 euros por los travelos y los mundialitos....estos romanos estan locos.
> 
> Cuando el mercado deje de estar directamente intervenido por el BDE, esto quiere decir que se le acaben empezara el nuevo mercado de los carlillos, esta vez regido por la oferta y la demanda y siempre entre los margenes de 12 y 20 (hasta que no saquen el nuevo facial), creeme cuando llegue ese momento estaras dispuesto a dar 16 por un carlillo.



Puedo entender a coleccionistas que compren alguna pieza suelta a esas barbaridades... pero comprar 2.000 piezas a 16€ la unidad tal como afirma Electric0 que las ha vendido... IM-PRE-ZIO-NAN-TE!!!

Yo las pagaré a 16€ si por ejemplo la plata se pone a 45$ y el cambio Euro-Dolar a 1,3, por ejemplo... o la plata a 50$ y el cambio siga en torno al 1,4...
(la verdad es que no es un escenario tan lejano...)

A partir de ahí habría que ir pensando en los karlillos de 20€, no creéis???


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

Saquen al numis que llevan dentro...y dejen correr sus ganancias


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Puedo entender a coleccionistas que compren alguna pieza suelta a esas barbaridades... pero comprar 2.000 piezas a 16€ la unidad tal como afirma Electric0 que las ha vendido... IM-PRE-ZIO-NAN-TE!!!
> 
> Yo las pagaré a 16€ si por ejemplo la plata se pone a 45$ y el cambio Euro-Dolar a 1,3, por ejemplo... o la plata a 50$ y el cambio siga en torno al 1,4...
> (la verdad es que no es un escenario tan lejano...)
> ...



Hombre yo no es por decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer, pero si lo que quiere es protegerse guardando esas monedas ¿antes? de la hiperinflación, en lugar de pagarle 4 euros a un fulano pasaplatero me plantearía muy seríamente tirar a karlillo grande...son 4 euros de diferencia y 8 más de cobertura del facial.

Hay abundancia de karlillo grande, todavía.

Usted mismo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Hombre yo no es por decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer, pero si lo que quiere es protegerse guardando esas monedas ¿antes? de la hiperinflación, en lugar de pagarle 4 euros a un fulano pasaplatero me plantearía muy seríamente tirar a karlillo grande...son 4 euros de diferencia y 8 más de cobertura del facial.
> 
> Hay abundancia de karlillo grande, todavía.
> 
> Usted mismo.



Yo no es por llevar la contraria, pero lo alemanes no opinan lo mismo comprando las del 2010 o anteriores mas caras que las del 2011 y eso que tienen el mismo facial (aunque menos plata)

Edito para decir que me refiero a a las monedas SUYAS de alemania.


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo no es por llevar la contraria, pero lo alemanes no opinan lo mismo comprando las del 2010 o anteriores mas caras que las del 2011 y eso que tienen el mismo facial (aunque menos plata)[/QUOTE]
> 
> *y eso que tienen la misma plata (aunque diferente facial).
> 
> Arreglado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> puntodecontrol dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo no es por llevar la contraria, pero lo alemanes no opinan lo mismo comprando las del 2010 o anteriores mas caras que las del 2011 y eso que tienen el mismo facial (aunque menos plata)[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Platón (5 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo no es por llevar la contraria, pero lo alemanes no opinan lo mismo comprando las del 2010 o anteriores mas caras que las del 2011 y eso que tienen el mismo facial (aunque menos plata)



Me encanta que me lleven la contraria.

Lógico lo que hacen los alemanes. 

Les reducen la ley y el peso de sus monedas para mantener el facial, haciendo la moneda menos atractiva desde el punto de vista de la inversión.

925 es una ley muy respetable, tanto que es plata esterlina que puede ser usada tanto para circular como para joyería sin demasiados procesos que disminuyen su cotización "al peso". No es plata pura de inversión, pero es plata de ley.

625 es plata, con perdón, de la que caga la rata, por lo que son mucho más apetecibles las primeras.



Precio plata récord histórico y monedas plata pesan menos | Portal Oro


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> cegador dijo:
> 
> 
> > No compi, me refiero a las monedas SUYAS de alemania.
> ...


----------



## electric0 (6 Abr 2011)

BUeno... pues parece que esto sube, y sube, y sube como si le hubieran puesto las pilas del conejito de duracell.....

A 888.18 €/k cuando son algo mas de las 12 de la noche....

Mas infos...

1180.36 el lingote de kilo en SEMPSA, y 983.63 el kilo de granalla tambien en SEMPSA, de las paginas que tengo donde mirar precios de la plata (fisica) en todas esta el precio sobre los 900€ o rozandolos cuando menos (ya... sempsa se pasa, lo se)

Mas cosas...

Punto equilibrio moneda de 12€ 720,73 
Punto equilibrio moneda de 20€ 1201,21 

Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15 

Duplicacion moneda 24€ en 1441,45 


(los datos son en euros/kilo y aproximados a la centesima)

Con este ritmo, seguramente, llegaremos a los 15€/pieza, en esta misma semana, aunque luego vendran las consabidas caidas y estabilizaciones..., botes y rebotes, jajajajaj

Las prespectivas siguen siendo alcistas a dia de hoy, aunque las subidas vetiginosas dan miedo.

A mas rapida subida mas rapido se perderan las pocas que queden en bancos/cajas/Bde, asi que cuando vuelva a cojer algo de liquidez (en papelines de colores) me hago algunos pueblos que me quedan por aqui cerca y de paso saludo a unos amiguetes...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> A mas rapida subida mas rapido se perderan las pocas que queden en bancos/cajas/Bde, asi que cuando vuelva a cojer algo de liquidez (en papelines de colores) me hago algunos pueblos que me quedan por aqui cerca y de paso saludo a unos amiguetes...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Cuando baje pa tu tierra, quiero una vuelta en tu moto, porque se merece un monumento con los kilos y kilos que habra cargado y movido...


----------



## skifi (6 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Yo las pagaré a 16€ si por ejemplo la plata se pone a 45$ y el cambio Euro-Dolar a 1,3, por ejemplo... o la plata a 50$ y el cambio siga en torno al 1,4...
> (la verdad es que no es un escenario tan lejano...)
> 
> A partir de ahí habría que ir pensando en los karlillos de 20€, no creéis???



Las monedas de 20 euros no van a tardar tanto en ser golosas, no solo por la rapida escasez de karlillos de a 12, sino porque siguen siendo interesantes de cara a guardar parte de tus ahorros en algo con mas valor intrinseco que papel impreso, y que tenga seguro de valor facial si cambia la tendencia.

Yo llevo en este foro 2 telediarios, pero creo que el interes por el karlillo-12 ya se desperto cuando su valor en plata iba por 8 - 9 euros, o sea, a falta de necesitar subir un 50% para igualar valor plata - valor facial, y mira... ienso:


----------



## electric0 (6 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Cuando baje pa tu tierra, quiero una vuelta en tu moto, porque se merece un monumento con los kilos y kilos que habra cargado y movido...



Nunca me lo plantee,.... pero si, en muchas ocasiones, ahora que lo pienso, ha llevado en su pequeña maleta, varias veces su propio precio en plata. (por cierto con "la maleta" de la moto llena de cosas pesadas se conduce fatal, se pierde direccion y control)

En cualquier caso si te hace ilusion ya te dejare dar una vuelta.

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (6 Abr 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Las monedas de 20 euros no van a tardar tanto en ser golosas, no solo por la rapida escasez de karlillos de a 12, sino porque siguen siendo interesantes de cara a guardar parte de tus ahorros en algo con mas valor intrinseco que papel impreso, y que tenga seguro de valor facial si cambia la tendencia.
> 
> Yo llevo en este foro 2 telediarios, pero creo que el interes por el karlillo-12 ya se desperto cuando su valor en plata iba por 8 - 9 euros, o sea, a falta de necesitar subir un 50% para igualar valor plata - valor facial, y mira... ienso:



Aunque la plata contenida en una moneda de 20€ sea de 14 ó 15 €, siempre sera mejor que el valor intrinseco de un billete de 20€ que es cercano a 0, de hecho una moneda de 20€ siempre tendra 16,65 gramos de plata fina y algunos de cobre, y por tanto podra reconvertirse en algo util o bonito algun dia en algun sitio, en cambio el fin del billete es el fuego, en la casa de moneda y timbre ¿¡? cuando termine su vida util y este asqueroso, o en la barbacoa de alguien si el euro cae y el billete deja de tener "valor de confianza",.... en cualquier caso el fuego, porque para otra cosa es inservible, ni como libreta para apuntar, y ni siquiera como papel del culo.
(tambien es posible que se lo coma un raton o la polilla en bancolchon)

Un saludo.


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Hombre yo no es por decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer, pero si lo que quiere es protegerse guardando esas monedas ¿antes? de la hiperinflación, en lugar de pagarle 4 euros a un fulano pasaplatero me plantearía muy seríamente tirar a karlillo grande...son 4 euros de diferencia y 8 más de cobertura del facial.
> 
> Hay abundancia de karlillo grande, todavía.
> 
> Usted mismo.



Pues la verdad es que si el objetivo es protegerse de hiperinflacción o cosas peores... tiene usted bastante razón.
Pero bueno, por ahora se consiguen a 13€... y ahí sí prefiero "karlillos de a 12"...


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Aunque la plata contenida en una moneda de 20€ sea de 14 ó 15 €, siempre sera mejor que el valor intrinseco de un billete de 20€ que es cercano a 0, de hecho una moneda de 20€ siempre tendra 16,65 gramos de plata fina y algunos de cobre, y por tanto podra reconvertirse en algo util o bonito algun dia en algun sitio, en cambio el fin del billete es el fuego, en la casa de moneda y timbre ¿¡? cuando termine su vida util y este asqueroso, o en la barbacoa de alguien si el euro cae y el billete deja de tener "valor de confianza",.... en cualquier caso el fuego, porque para otra cosa es inservible, ni como libreta para apuntar, y ni siquiera como papel del culo.
> (tambien es posible que se lo coma un raton o la polilla en bancolchon)
> 
> Un saludo.



Efectivamente, pero la duda es... en qué momento es preferible intercambiar billetes por "karlillos de a 20" en lugar de "karlillos de a 12"??? (me refiero a cuál es el "precio de rotura", por llamarlo de alguna manera... 15, 16, 17€???)...

...y sigue usted pensando que soy un multinick???


----------



## electric0 (6 Abr 2011)

El billete y la moneda de 12 y/o 20, cumplen el papel/hacen el trabajo de dinero, los dos cumplen las condiciones generales, son dificilmente copiables, son reconocidos por todo el mundo, etc, etc, etc.... la unica diferencia es la escasez, mientras los billetes son imprimibles por toneladas en un tiempo record, o creados en un ordenador en menos tiempo todavia, la plata (y el oro) deben ser extraidos de la tierra con mucho trabajo, fundidos, depurados, acuñados,...etc... antes de ser empezados a distrubuir junto con los billetes..

Estos procesos previos requieren gran cantidad de tiempo y trabajo, aparte de un gasto extra en maquinarias y quimicos, muy superior al gasto de crear billetes en papel, y cuasi-infititamente superior a crearlos en un ordenador, es por lo que cuando cambiamos un billete por una/unas monedas de plata/oro en realidad estamos cambiando un pagare (billete) que dice que alguien en algun sitio alguna vez creara un trabajo que valga ese dinero, por un trabajo ya realizado, puesto que la moneda ya existe.

Por tanto es de logica pensar en que siempre es infinitamente mejor una moneda que un billete, al igual que es mejor una mesa, por muy sencilla que esta sea, a la promesa de la construccion de una mesa de caoba, siendo esta promesa cumplible o no, ya no dependiendo de la voluntad del carpintero, si no de la propia disponibilidad de caoba, del leñador, del transportista, del petroleo para el transporte, etc....

Aplicado al caso que nos ocupa la promesa (billete) de 12€ transformada en plata supone 18g de .925ag es decir, la promesa se convierte en trabajo directo al cambio de la moneda, y deja de ser promesa de pago, la moneda de 20 viene a ser lo mismo,,,.... ¿¡? pero con una diferencia, mas promesa por la misma cantidad de plata.

Lo que nos lleva a pensar que: ¿mas promesa de trabajo, por lo mismo? algo no funciona.. y es la hiperinflacion que nos viene de camino, el mundo (en este caso estados y BCE) prefiere prometer a cumplir, devaluando la promesa de pago por su enorme abundancia, todo el mundo promete trabajar pero nadie lo hace, por tanto el dinero se devalua.

Esto ha pasado siempre, pero es ahora cuando mas se acusa, ... la moneda de 100 pts de franco tiene actualmente 12 y algo euros de plata (aprox.) pongamos 12€ de promesa de trabajo,... en su momento solo tenia 0.60 euros(100pts) de promesa de trabajo,.... durante el ultimo medio siglo (aprox.) nos hemos acostumbrado a engañarnos a nosotros mismos, y hemos hecho promesas incumplibles,..... el hipotecado prometio trabajar los 40 años siguientes como un borrico, el banco prometio facilidades para creer en todos, el estado prometio un estado de bienestar aun a costa del futuro, etc... etc... ahora unos pocos estamos viendo que todo era mentira y preferimos no prometer nada, y que las promesas que nos hicieron se hagan realidad, ya no esperamos la mesa de caoba, con una de aglomerado nos conformamos, pero eso si, aunque hayamos pagado caoba por adelantado queremos la de aglomerado ya, y que nadie nos prometa nada mas.

Por lo tanto, quiero mis "promesas" ya, y las quiero en plata, de 12€ si es posible y si no de 20€ si no hay otra cosa, quiero "la reserva de valor" y no quiero "la promesa de la reserva" que con esa pierdo dinero, y no quiero cobrar menos por hacer el mismo trabajo.

Perdon por el pestiño, pero hoy ando inspirado...
----------------------------

Al hilo del hilo,.....999.84 € el kilo de plata (bruta) en SEMPSA y 1199.81 el lingote de kilo.... me da igual 1000 € y 1200 € el lingote, no voy a discutir por centimos........ como dice SNB, lo importante es la tendencia, y la tendencia es al alza, ......solo formulismos,....... aunque la realidad es otra, no sube la plata, un lingote de kilo, sigue siendo un lingote de kilo, no engordara, no es un pollo ni un marranito, es plata, lo que esta bajando es la moneda... demasiada promesa de pago, y ya no solo de euros, si no de todas las monedas, en una postglobalizacion, es imposible que una moneda caiga, caeran todas.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## Gamu (6 Abr 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Las monedas de 20 euros no van a tardar tanto en ser golosas, no solo por la rapida escasez de karlillos de a 12, sino porque siguen siendo interesantes de cara a guardar parte de tus ahorros en algo con mas valor intrinseco que papel impreso, y que tenga seguro de valor facial si cambia la tendencia.
> 
> Yo llevo en este foro 2 telediarios, pero creo que el interes por el karlillo-12 ya se desperto cuando su valor en plata iba por 8 - 9 euros, o sea, a falta de necesitar subir un 50% para igualar valor plata - valor facial, y mira... ienso:



El interés no es tanto por un % de diferencia respecto del valor en plata, como por el coste del señoreaje y el seguro de ser dinero en efectivo.

El señoreaje suele ser de 2-3 euros, 9+3=12. A partir de 9 euros los karlillos-12 "cuestan" lo mismo que el bullion internacional, se pagan sin IVA e incorporan un seguro de valor "gratis", siendo su "unica" desventaja que no son plata fina sino 925. 

Es decir, cuando la plata que contiene el Karlillo-20 valga 17 euros... la gente se planteará comprarlo como inversión en plata. Ya queda poco.


----------



## electric0 (6 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero la duda es... en qué momento es preferible intercambiar billetes por "karlillos de a 20" en lugar de "karlillos de a 12"??? (me refiero a cuál es el "precio de rotura", por llamarlo de alguna manera... 15, 16, 17€???)...
> 
> ...y sigue usted pensando que soy un multinick???



No puedo escribir y leer al mismo tiempo...... lo siento....

Me da igual sea multinick o spamero profesional, yo voy a mi rollo y funciono sin depender de los "ajenos", sera prioridad la maxima autosuficiencia posible en un futuro y yo ya entreno un poquito todos los dias.

El "precio de rotura" son los 19.99, una vez que el banco de españa deje de intervenir el mercado al poner plata mas barata de lo que deberia, mientras el Bde (bancos y cajas) sigan vendiendo moneda de 12€ el mercado libre no existe como tal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamu (6 Abr 2011)

Una pregunta sin malicia.

Si el bde vende plata FISICA por debajo del precio del mercado de commodities, ¿cual es el precio real? ¿El del mercado de commodities donde lo que mas se intercambian son papelitos? ¿o aquel donde puedo comprar plata física directamente?

Si el mercado real es el del comex, ¿porque no puedo ir alli a vender mis karlillos? ¿no podría ser que fuera el Comex el que estuviera siendo manipulado?


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Una pregunta sin malicia.
> 
> Si el bde vende plata FISICA por debajo del precio del mercado de commodities, ¿cual es el precio real? ¿El del mercado de commodities donde lo que mas se intercambian son papelitos? ¿o aquel donde puedo comprar plata física directamente?
> 
> Si el mercado real es el del comex, ¿porque no puedo ir alli a vender mis karlillos? ¿no podría ser que fuera el Comex el que estuviera siendo manipulado?



Hasta donde yo alcanzo, el Comex manipula el precio de la plata a la baja porque crea una oferta fantasma.

Humildemente creo que la pregunta acerca del precio no tiene mucho sentido porque solo hay que comparar el precio de los panda con el precio de las philarmonicas, son diferentes. O el precio de una maple leaf de una tienda con el precio de otra ¿cual es *el* precio?


----------



## Leño (6 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿no podría ser que fuera el Comex el que estuviera siendo manipulado?



¿Y qué más da? A nuestra escala seríamos un liliputiense agarrado a la gigantesca manga del brazo que controla la marioneta.


----------



## arcanoid (6 Abr 2011)

No se, no se, se dicen muchas cosas, pero o veo mal o el Andorrano ya esta vendiendo los Karlitos por 15,19 + IVA.


----------



## ryo (6 Abr 2011)

En el BDE de Barcelona ya no quedan nuevas, sólo recirculadas. Deben tener bastantes porque las tienen en bolsas de mil euros, aunque se pueden coger menos claro.

Son de 2010 mayormente. Aprovechad que ésto se acaba.


----------



## Gamu (6 Abr 2011)

ryo dijo:


> En el BDE de Barcelona ya no quedan nuevas, sólo recirculadas. Deben tener bastantes porque las tienen en bolsas de mil euros, aunque se pueden coger menos claro.
> 
> Son de 2010 mayormente. Aprovechad que ésto se acaba.



lol, las ponen en bolsas de 1000 euros? 

será de 83 monedas... juas! ya nos preparan los paquetes.

En cuanto a la manipulación a la baja de un precio... digamos que el BDE esta en posición vendedora a 12 euros de plata 925. Eso no es manipular, es sencillamente vender a un precio. ¿Esta más barato que el spot? pues si, pero el precio del spot tambien está manipulado por los que venden y compran. 

Mientras el BDE venda a 12, ese es el precio real. Cuando deje de vender, hablaremos de cual es el mercado de los karlillos y de cual es su precio de mercado. Ojala que en ese momento directamente se vaya al spot +1 euro, pero no lo tengo tan claro.

Lo que si es seguro es que en el bde te las recambiaran a 12 euros, ipsofactamente.


----------



## dabuti (6 Abr 2011)

ryo dijo:


> En el BDE de Barcelona ya no quedan nuevas, sólo recirculadas. Deben tener bastantes porque las tienen en bolsas de mil euros, aunque se pueden coger menos claro.
> 
> Son de 2010 mayormente. Aprovechad que ésto se acaba.




Hablemos con propiedad, bolsas de 996 euros.
Un día le daba 1.001 euros a un cajero para que me diera un papel de colores de 5 y me dijo que no, que el sólo podía coger hasta 1.000. 
Y me devolvió los 4 euros sueltos.


----------



## hortera (6 Abr 2011)

arcanoid dijo:


> No se, no se, se dicen muchas cosas, pero o veo mal o el Andorrano ya esta vendiendo los Karlitos por 15,19 + IVA.



¿se pueden vender con iva? pero si las compras sin iva, ¿es eso legal?


----------



## JohnSilver (6 Abr 2011)

¿Alguien sabe si en el BDE de Valencia quedan carlillos? Hace mucho tiempo que no me paso...


----------



## juan35 (6 Abr 2011)

*garrapatez* estamos deseando que acctualices la base de datos


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> *garrapatez* estamos deseando que acctualices la base de datos



últimamente no me da bien los datos de Silber investor por eso no la pongo mucho.

<iframe width="620" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Abr 2011)

De hecho voy a ocultar los datos de Silber investor hasta que consiga otra manera de comprobarlos.


----------



## Cordoba (6 Abr 2011)

Una pregunta , aunque lo mejor es preguntar directamente a monedasdeinversion, aquí te compran al precio de 13,3 todas las que quieras o hay limite?


Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> últimamente no me da bien los datos de Silber investor por eso no la pongo mucho.



El spot está mal, está a 27,63 ahora. Ya valen 14,79 euracos.


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El spot está mal, está a 27,63 ahora. Ya valen 14,79 euracos.



En efecto, la hoja lleva retraso en su actualización  cada día va más lenta y tarda más en actualizar. En fin la dejaré de momento como referencia aunque lleve demora en mostrar los precios instantáneos. Al final voy a tener que mandarla a la mierda porque no muestra los datos en tiempo real que es lo interesante.


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Una pregunta , aunque lo mejor es preguntar directamente a monedasdeinversion, aquí te compran al precio de 13,3 todas las que quieras o hay limite?
> 
> 
> Saludos



En principio si.....a no ser que necesites bóvedas de seguridad para guardar tus monedas)


----------



## electric0 (7 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Una pregunta , aunque lo mejor es preguntar directamente a monedasdeinversion, aquí te compran al precio de 13,3 todas las que quieras o hay limite?
> 
> 
> Saludos



A 13.20 te compro yo todas las que tengas, (hasta mil hoy, mañana ya veremos) te las pago sobre la marcha, te ahorras gastos de envio y haces el negocio en el dia ¿hace?

Saludos.


----------



## Overlord (7 Abr 2011)

Vengo del BdE de Zaragoza, sin novedad en el frente. Hay de todos los años, si es cierto que me ha contado el cajero que de algunos años ya no quedan apenas sin circular. 

Por cierto, delante mio había un hombre de unos 3x años con polo azul y mochila negra y en la otra ventanilla una mujer de edad "indeterminada", rubia, con bolso plateado. Ambos a por sus correspondientes 83 monedas, burbujistas casi seguro. 

Me ha dicho el cajero que últimamente va más gente a por monedas y yo le he dicho; 
pues espera, que aun no has visto nada


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Abr 2011)

Joder, siempre contáis batallitas del BDE ¿le tiráis de la lengua a los cajeros o es que de tanto ir ya os conocen )?

A mi no me dicen nada: "buenos días, sus monedas, gracias..." poca cosa.


----------



## Overlord (7 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Joder, siempre contáis batallitas del BDE ¿le tiráis de la lengua a los cajeros o es que de tanto ir ya os conocen )?
> 
> A mi no me dicen nada: "buenos días, sus monedas, gracias..." poca cosa.



No suelen decir nada, parece que cobran por palabras, pero ya son unos cuantos viajes y cada vez que voy les intento tirar un poquito de la lengua.


----------



## Tylacin (7 Abr 2011)

Hola buenas tardes, Yo ahora mismo tengo unos cuantos Karlillos y me gustaria venderlos, el problema es que me he recorrido unos cuantos compro plata por Murcia (capital) y nada de nada, no dan el precio que valen, te ofrecen desde 4 a 7 euros. Mi pregunta es, ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa o particular en Murcia o Comunidad Valenciana que compre las monedas por un precio mas acorde (13 euros aproximadamente). Habia pensado tambien en venderselas a El Andorrano, pero me hecha para atras, dos motivos uno que tengo que enviarlas por correo y no me fio un pelo, y lo otro que me corta un poco es que necesita mi DNI para justificar la compra (cosa que es totalmente normal) pero yo no se si el hecho de vender Karlillos pueda suponer un delito, o si hay que declarar esas ventas o que ¿Alguien puede resolverme esta otra duda? Muchisimas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Abr 2011)

Joer, despues de haberme chupao to el hilo este , leer lo que dices me deja cunfundio, ¿ de 4 a 7 eu.????????? .


----------



## C.J. (7 Abr 2011)

Si, es lo que pagan estos "himbersores" DEL CHIRINGUITO DEL ORO, muchos de los cuales son personakes que antes estaban en chiringuitos inmobiliarios. El precio que pagan a gente desesperada por el oro es de verguenza.

En serio, ni perdaís tiempo en ir a preguntarles.


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Si, es lo que pagan estos "himbersores" DEL CHIRINGUITO DEL ORO, muchos de los cuales son personakes que antes estaban en chiringuitos inmobiliarios. El precio que pagan a gente desesperada por el oro es de verguenza.
> 
> En serio, ni perdaís tiempo en ir a preguntarles.



Viniendo del BDE, al lado de casa tengo un compro oro y me ha dado curiosidad. Me han dicho que pagan por kilo, eso ya me ha mosqueado ienso: y le he dado una moneda para pesarla... Ha hecho cálculos y salía que me daba (atención) ¡2,76 €! por moneda ::. Me he quedado tan flipado que me ha dado bajón y todo y la zorra iba diciendo por lo bajini "es que la plata está muy barata ahora" ::. 

En serio me he quedado KO, sólo he tenido fuerzas para decir que "para esa mierda lo devuelvo al banco" y salir por patas de ahí. ¿cómo se puede ser tan HDLGP? Está claro que son ladrones y delante mio habían 2 viejecillas a las que deben haber timado o al menos intentado, como a mi.


----------



## Leño (7 Abr 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, Yo ahora mismo tengo unos cuantos Karlillos y me gustaria venderlos, el problema es que me he recorrido unos cuantos compro plata por Murcia (capital) y nada de nada, no dan el precio que valen, te ofrecen desde 4 a 7 euros. Mi pregunta es, ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa o particular en Murcia o Comunidad Valenciana que compre las monedas por un precio mas acorde (13 euros aproximadamente). Habia pensado tambien en venderselas a El Andorrano, pero me hecha para atras, dos motivos uno que tengo que enviarlas por correo y no me fio un pelo, y lo otro que me corta un poco es que necesita mi DNI para justificar la compra (cosa que es totalmente normal) pero yo no se si el hecho de vender Karlillos pueda suponer un delito, o si hay que declarar esas ventas o que ¿Alguien puede resolverme esta otra duda? Muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.



????????????

¿Que te ofrecen de 4 a 7 euros por una moneda que cambias mañana a 12? 
Simpáticos los plateros.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Abr 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, Yo ahora mismo tengo unos cuantos Karlillos y me gustaria venderlos, el problema es que me he recorrido unos cuantos compro plata por Murcia (capital) y nada de nada, no dan el precio que valen, te ofrecen desde 4 a 7 euros. Mi pregunta es, ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa o particular en Murcia o Comunidad Valenciana que compre las monedas por un precio mas acorde (13 euros aproximadamente). Habia pensado tambien en venderselas a El Andorrano, pero me hecha para atras, dos motivos uno que tengo que enviarlas por correo y no me fio un pelo, y lo otro que me corta un poco es que necesita mi DNI para justificar la compra (cosa que es totalmente normal) pero yo no se si el hecho de vender Karlillos pueda suponer un delito, o si hay que declarar esas ventas o que ¿Alguien puede resolverme esta otra duda? Muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.



El BdE también te pide el dni.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2011)

La plata de los Karlillos al borde de los 15 euros :baba:

:XX: :XX: :XX: La plata no se come :XX: :XX: :XX:

Los compro oro son unos gitanos usureros narigudos. Solo tenemos que esperar plata, en mano, ya vendrán los chinos a pagar kilos de papelitos por un karlillo :XX:


----------



## electric0 (7 Abr 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, Yo ahora mismo tengo unos cuantos Karlillos y me gustaria venderlos, el problema es que me he recorrido unos cuantos compro plata por Murcia (capital) y nada de nada, no dan el precio que valen, te ofrecen desde 4 a 7 euros. Mi pregunta es, ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa o particular en Murcia o Comunidad Valenciana que compre las monedas por un precio mas acorde (13 euros aproximadamente). Habia pensado tambien en venderselas a El Andorrano, pero me hecha para atras, dos motivos uno que tengo que enviarlas por correo y no me fio un pelo, y lo otro que me corta un poco es que necesita mi DNI para justificar la compra (cosa que es totalmente normal) pero yo no se si el hecho de vender Karlillos pueda suponer un delito, o si hay que declarar esas ventas o que ¿Alguien puede resolverme esta otra duda? Muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tiene Ud un privado....



C.J. dijo:


> Si, es lo que pagan estos "himbersores" DEL CHIRINGUITO DEL ORO, muchos de los cuales son personakes que antes estaban en chiringuitos inmobiliarios. El precio que pagan a gente desesperada por el oro es de verguenza.
> 
> En serio, ni perdaís tiempo en ir a preguntarles.





Leño dijo:


> ????????????
> 
> ¿Que te ofrecen de 4 a 7 euros por una moneda que cambias mañana a 12?
> Simpáticos los plateros.



Yo pregunte tambien hace algunos dias por pura curiosidad y me dijeron que la pagaban a 0.22 el gramo, y que a partir de 30 kilos ya si podria yo hablar con el jefe para que me diera mejor precio, mi descojone fue descomunal, apoteosico, memorable......

Los compra-oro o roba-oros (que mas da) no son plateros, ni aurifices, son mas bien intermediarios, algunos de ellos rozando la estafa mas pura y dura imaginable, se limitan a "testear" "la mercancia", tomar nota y pagarla, y punto pelota, y todo eso de modo "tipo banco" con sus mamparas, alarmas, protocolos, etc.... cuando conozcais a algun platero/aurifice de verdad os dareis cuenta que los "protocolos" sobran, tienen seguridad si, pero mas basada en el disimulo y la discrecion, que en los cristalitos/alarmas asustatontos y confiaviejas...

El mismo comportamiento "porqueyolovalgista" "yosoyelmejor" que tenian los inmobiliarios no hace tanto (y por desgracia siguen teniendo algunos) se ha clonado/reproducido en estos nuevos estafadores-protocolarios, intermediarios de un negocio al que normalmente aportan muy poco o nulo, valor añadido (excepciones siempre hay pero pocas)

Este pais por desgracia no tiene arreglo.

Un saludo


----------



## electric0 (7 Abr 2011)

Que rapido va hoy el hilo, jajajajajaj, no dais tiempo.



perlenbacher dijo:


> El BdE también te pide el dni.



Yo no, solo compruebo mercancia y pago, que alguno de fe, por favor.



debianita dijo:


> La plata de los Karlillos al borde de los 15 euros :baba:
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: La plata no se come :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Los compro oro son unos gitanos usureros narigudos. Solo tenemos que esperar plata, en mano, ya vendrán los chinos a pagar kilos de papelitos por un karlillo :XX:



La plata no se come, los billetes tampoco, los ladrillos menos..... pero..... los ladrillos estan que sobran con lo cual se venden mal y se pagan peor, los billetes cada vez valen menos y todavia no ha salido todo el billeteo que el BCE ha puesto en la calle, (sus vais a giñar cuando salga) y la plata sigue estando reconocida y con ella se puede pagar en todo el mundo, (vale, mejor o peor, pero se paga)

Un saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Abr 2011)

Esto se está desmadrando, ya por encima de 14 euracos:

<iframe width="620" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## inver (7 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esto se está desmadrando, ya por encima de 14 euracos:
> 
> <iframe width="620" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>



Hace mucho que está por encima de 14 euros.
En este momento 22:00 horas:
EURUSD: 1.4301
Onza/plata: 39.65
Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 14.84€


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El BdE también te pide el dni.



No en todos, solo algunos


----------



## ryo (7 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El BdE también te pide el dni.



En el de Barcelona no te lo piden.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez, la tabla sigue mal. Los karlillos valen:

16,65 x 0,89155=14,84....€

Ya están rozando los 15 euracos...


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Abr 2011)

*plusvalia*

Buenas

Me gustaría saber si en la declaración del IRPF se pueden usar las plusvalías del oro y la plata (obtenidas en la venta) para compensar otras posibles minusvalías (por ejemplo de bolsa) y así ahorrarnos tributar por ello. ¿Hay algun tipo de límite?

Gracias


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Garrapatez, la tabla sigue mal. Los karlillos valen:
> 
> 16,65 x 0,89155=14,84....€
> 
> Ya están rozando los 15 euracos...



Definitivamente voy a chapar la página, intentaré hacerla en google apss a ver si funciona mejor. La verdad es que al principio iba bien pero en las últimas semanas la actualización de datos funciona cuando le da la gana así que la voy a quitar.


----------



## electric0 (8 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Definitivamente voy a chapar la página, intentaré hacerla en google apss a ver si funciona mejor. La verdad es que al principio iba bien pero en las últimas semanas la actualización de datos funciona cuando le da la gana así que la voy a quitar.



Siempre estaremos agradecidos por el tiempo que ha estado funcionando bien, y al menos yo te doy las gracias anticipadas por intentarlo de nuevo en otro sitio, y mientras tienes tiempo y ganas de ponerlo de nuevo volvamos al antiguo metodo....

896.18 €/k lo que hace un valor de 14,921397 euros por pieza en el momento de escribir el post...

(ojo navegantes, nadie os dara nunca el valor plata, siempre algo menos, que nadie se lleve a engaño)

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (8 Abr 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Me gustaría saber si en la declaración del IRPF se pueden usar las plusvalías del oro y la plata (obtenidas en la venta) para compensar otras posibles minusvalías (por ejemplo de bolsa) y así ahorrarnos tributar por ello. ¿Hay algun tipo de límite?
> 
> Gracias



Siento no poder ser de ayuda, yo lo que gano me lo gasto todo en meretrices, y psicotropicos a la mayor brevedad posible, paso de hacienda, del estado, y soy nada solidario, asi hasta que se me caiga el pene a pedazos y se me salga la psiquis por las orejas, lo siento mucho, pero siempre puede Ud. probar por ejemplo aqui.. Google ya que estos no se meten nada, ni la meten en ningun sitio...

Saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

14.95€ por moneda, 17.65€ contando IVA. Y faltaría añadir un poco por los gastos de acuñación. Las de 20 euros no pintan tan mal ya, ¡eh!


----------



## electric0 (8 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> 14.95€ por moneda, 17.65€ contando IVA. Y faltaría añadir un poco por los gastos de acuñación. Las de 20 euros no pintan tan mal ya, ¡eh!



Si, ya van entrando ganillas, jajajajajaaj, ya mismo cuando vaya "de bancos" seguire pidiendo las de 12 y si no tienen "pues demelas de 20 entonces"...

El secreto/trampa, que no es secreto ni trampa, esta en mantener todo lo posible del metalico en "riguroso metalico"...

Un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (8 Abr 2011)

Aqui un pardillo , le encargue' 100 moneditas a mi banco hace una semana , les digo que si no me las consiguen que las busco por otra parte y dicen que no lo haga hasta que ellos me lo digan ......tengo sensacion de pardillo , ya digo, es que no se na' de esto.


----------



## chak4l (8 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aqui un pardillo , le encargue' 100 moneditas a mi banco hace una semana , les digo que si no me las consiguen que las busco por otra parte y dicen que no lo haga hasta que ellos me lo digan ......tengo sensacion de pardillo , ya digo, es que no se na' de esto.



Tio tu sigue moviendote y buscandolas, el banco si te las consigue bien sino que les den pomada...la verdad es que tu post es un poco confuso....


----------



## chak4l (8 Abr 2011)

Alguien sabe si aun se pueden adquirir en las sucursales de Valladolid o de Oviedo ???
Esta semana me voy de viaje a Asturias y voy a hacer pasada por Valladolidy luego si puedo por Oviedo.

Saludos !!!!!!


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aqui un pardillo , le encargue' 100 moneditas a mi banco hace una semana , les digo que si no me las consiguen que las busco por otra parte y dicen que no lo haga hasta que ellos me lo digan ......tengo sensacion de pardillo , ya digo, es que no se na' de esto.



Ten cuidado porque en las oficinas les cuesta distinguir los de 12 de los de 20. Si les dices que de 12 sí pero de 20 no, se quedan con la cara de "¿y porqué no?" 
De hecho en algunas te dicen que "eso" no existe.


----------



## Gauzon (8 Abr 2011)

Hola gente! llevo leyendo este hilo y el anterior sobre monedas de plata desde hace unos días y la verdad que es mucha la información que se saca, pero es algo inacabable de leer. Así que pido disculpas anticipadas si lo que pregunto es repetitivo.

Según veo por ahí las monedas de plata más rentables ahora mismo son la de 12€ ¿es así? Si no me equivoco en la actualidad el valor nominal de la moneda supera ahora mismo el valor facial de la misma, es decir, se compra plata más barata que su precio de mercado. ¿es cierto esto?

Por otro lado tengo de la posibilidad de hacer un trueque con un compañero entre unas monedas y unos papeles de los que quiero desacerme por unas monedas de una onza de plata australianas del año del conejo. Al final, calculdandolo, vendrían a salirme cada moneda de plata por 30€, es decir, 30€/onza más el posible valor numismático. ¿Consideráis bueno el cambio?

Saludos!


----------



## vigobay (8 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Hola gente! llevo leyendo este hilo y el anterior sobre monedas de plata desde hace unos días y la verdad que es mucha la información que se saca, pero es algo inacabable de leer. Así que pido disculpas anticipadas si lo que pregunto es repetitivo.
> 
> Según veo por ahí las monedas de plata más rentables ahora mismo son la de 12€ ¿es así? Si no me equivoco en la actualidad el valor nominal de la moneda supera ahora mismo el valor facial de la misma, es decir, se compra plata más barata que su precio de mercado. ¿es cierto esto?
> 
> ...



Antes de nada ¡Bienvenido al foro!. 

Entiendo tu primera pregunta porque parece que hay trampa por el hecho de que nos estén dando plata por menos valor del que luego la podemos vender ese mismo día en algunos sitios o a otros foreros que es lo que sucede con las monedas del BDE de 12 Euros. La respuesta es que si es cierto que si puedes conseguir karlillos estarás comprando plata bastante más barata que su precio de mercado del momento (Spot). Otra cosa será el precio por el que podrás venderlas pero desde luego si puedes conseguir monedas de 12 euros en un BDE cercano con existencias serás afortunado.

Respecto a la segunda pregunta 30 euros es un precio bueno en estos momentos por onzas de plata pura sean las que sean. El valor numismático es escaso pero el premium que pagas por la acuñación si existe y en general siempre podrás venderlas por encima del valor del spot de la plata. O sea que ánimo y a por plata. 

En fin, todo sobre todo esto tienes toneladas de información y de desinformación en este foro. Lee, opina y bienvenido al club de los metaleros


----------



## Gauzon (8 Abr 2011)

Gracias Vigobay.

Entiendo que los karlillos son los 12€, no? jejeje Ya vi que usabáis esa expresión más veces pero no fui capaz a saber a que moneda os referíais. Voy a probar en el Banco de España de Uviéu...

Saludos.


----------



## chak4l (8 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Gracias Vigobay.
> 
> Entiendo que los karlillos son los 12€, no? jejeje Ya vi que usabáis esa expresión más veces pero no fui capaz a saber a que moneda os referíais. Voy a probar en el Banco de España de Uviéu...
> 
> Saludos.



Recuerda comentar si tienes suerte, tambien es interesante que les saques algo de informacion a los cajeros si puedes...yo voy para alla la semana que viene 

saludos


----------



## Gauzon (8 Abr 2011)

Ya os comento algo, chak4l. ¿Qué es que están empezando a escasear las monedas de 12€?


----------



## Comtat_Gran (8 Abr 2011)

Bienvenido gauzon. Pues sí que parece que empiezan a escasear, no te creas que les debe quedar mucho. Por ejemplo en Barcelona ya sólo quedan de las circuladas, de las que va devolviendo la gente, vamos.

Saludos


----------



## Gamu (8 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ten cuidado porque en las oficinas les cuesta distinguir los de 12 de los de 20. Si les dices que de 12 sí pero de 20 no, se quedan con la cara de "¿y porqué no?"
> De hecho en algunas te dicen que "eso" no existe.



Si... se "confunden". Tu ve con 5 monedas de 20 euros y 5 de 12 y ya veras como te dan 160 euros y no 200....

Que se hagan los locos es otra cosa, pero confundirse no se confunden.


----------



## dabuti (8 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Alguien sabe si aun se pueden adquirir en las sucursales de Valladolid o de Oviedo ???
> Esta semana me voy de viaje a Asturias y voy a hacer pasada por Valladolidy luego si puedo por Oviedo.
> 
> Saludos !!!!!!



En Pucela sí había esta semana.
Pero encarga 1 o 2 días antes.
983 302 133 y que te pasen con caja para encargarlas.

::


----------



## inver (8 Abr 2011)

Alcanzados los *15€/moneda.*
Tambien lo he puesto en el hilo del BID/ASK


Fecha actualización: 08/04/2011 18-30 horas
spot plata: 40.43
eurusd: 1.4427
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.001€/moneda


----------



## inver (8 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que aún queden monedas en en el BdE, es un dato para que los funcionarios de allí, y sus responsables de RR.HH se hagan alguna pregunta sobre sus C.I. y su competencia para llevar las cosas del banco de todos.



Teniendo en cuenta que los máximos dirigentes opinan que el dinero de las arcas publicas "no es de nadie"... no es de extrañar.


----------



## hortera (9 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que aún queden monedas en en el BdE, es un dato para que los funcionarios de allí, y sus responsables de RR.HH se hagan alguna pregunta sobre sus C.I. y su competencia para llevar las cosas del banco de todos.



igual alguno dentro de unos años se coje una depresion por haber visto pasar por delante de sus narices una oportunidad tan clarita de invertir sin arriesgar y no haberse dado cuenta, oportunidades asi no pasan muchas en la vida, es dificil estar en el lugar adecuando en el momento adecuado, luego el destino es imprevisible claro, eso solo dios lo sabe, pero compra algunas coño, si no te puedes dar de cabezazos el resto de tu triste vida de mileurista..


----------



## electric0 (9 Abr 2011)

Cuando menos es curiosa la situacion;

Los cajeros del banco de hispanistan siguen dando plata barata, vendiendo 15 euros por 12, ¿no seran un poquito tontos? pues no, y me explico... ellos creen en la "legalidad vigente" (que es la mayor patraña de los gobernantes, puesto que la cambian a voluntad cuando les interesa) y segun la legalidad vigente destruir moneda es ilegal, por tanto piensan que vale,... la moneda valdra mas, pero como no se puede fundir es lo mismo,... ademas ¿quien va a comprar la moneda y atreverse a destruirla?.

Algo parecido con la musica y los cds/dvds piratas... son ilegales¡¡ pero al final todos tenemos alguno en casa, pues esto es lo mismo, es ilegal, vale, como los cds, pero en cuanto el presonal se de cuenta de que en realidad aqui no pasa nada, empezaran a fundir moneda en plan salvaje....

------------------

Y mientras tanto la plata a 909.49 € /kilo,... o lo que es lo mismo, 15.14€ por cada pieza de 12€ del banco hispanistani...

Un saludo.


----------



## Condemor (9 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Cuando menos es curiosa la situacion;
> 
> Los cajeros del banco de hispanistan siguen dando plata barata, vendiendo 15 euros por 12, ¿no seran un poquito tontos? pues no, y me explico... ellos creen en la "legalidad vigente" (que es la mayor patraña de los gobernantes, puesto que la cambian a voluntad cuando les interesa) y segun la legalidad vigente destruir moneda es ilegal, por tanto piensan que vale,... la moneda valdra mas, pero como no se puede fundir es lo mismo,... ademas ¿quien va a comprar la moneda y atreverse a destruirla?.
> 
> ...



¿Si te pillan no se te cae el pelo? ¿O si pillan al que le ha estado vendiendo al fundidor? Hablo sin saber, pero lo mismo no pasa nada porque no se han puesto serios, pero si quieren ponerse tienen los DNIs y demas.


----------



## C.J. (9 Abr 2011)

Pues yo soy de los que piensan que por fundir moneda no pueden hacerte nada con la legislación penal en la mano. Echad un vistazo al código penal y vereís como en ningún lugar dice nada acerca de la destruccción de moneda.

El único recoveco legal que les quedaría es imputarte un delito de destrucción de bienes públicos, pero eso es una pirueta legal compleja que, conociendo como funcionan los tribunales en este país, difícilmente pasaría el trámite.

De hecho, desde mi punto de vista, para el fundidor es más comprometido comprar a una persona joyas o metales elaborados que monedas. Me explico, las monedas las has comprado en el banco, mientras las joyas en muchos casos son producto de un hecho delictivo (robo con violencia o robo con fuerza), con lo cual en este último caso cabría imputar receptación al fundidor ya que actuaría como perista y esto si está penado y, útlimamente bastante perseguido por ser un ilícito con mucha alarma social a causa de los robos de cobre.


Saludos al foro.


----------



## illokc (9 Abr 2011)

Ley 10/1975 de regulación de la moneda metálica

Artículo 9.
Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa cualquier alteración o modificación de las características físicas de las monedas de curso legal, sin autorización de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, para su empleo como soporte de publicidad o para cualquier otro fin distinto al previsto en la norma de emisión.

Salud.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (9 Abr 2011)

Vamos, que lo más que te puede caer por fundir moneda o por resellarla con el jeto de Homer simpson encima del borbón es una multita.


----------



## electric0 (9 Abr 2011)

Parece ser que si, en teoria es una multa sin mas, pero..... al precio que estan, ya mismo algun "capullin" da el cante y aparece con 1000 piezas en un compro oro, exigiendo precio de spot, delante de un policia de paisano y se monta la de dios... lo justo para cambiar la ley a la carrera, via decretazo hiper-rapido y medio oculto, para empapelar a todo el que intente algo parecido...

En fin... cuidadito.... discrecion, disimulo, paciencia.....

Un saludo


----------



## C.J. (9 Abr 2011)

Para mi hay un claro vacio en la legislación penal. Al tratar los delitos monetarios nadie debió pensar en ello por muchso motivos, entre ellos que nadie destruye moneda porque si, más aún cuando se piensa en moneda como papelitos o niquel; lo que no tuvieron en cuenta es que el BdE tb emite en soporte de metales preciosos y, que el valor facial de esa emisión iba a ser inferior al precio del metal en si. Yo creo que ya lo han asumido, de hecho el propio BdE lo está haciendo para cambiar el facial por 20, no les queda otra.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Y mientras tanto la plata a 909.49 € /kilo,... o lo que es lo mismo, 15.14€ por cada pieza de 12€ del banco hispanistani...
> 
> Un saludo.



Si te fijas te dan 5 euros en plata por 4 euros en papelitos. 

Lo que yo decía. ¡¡Duros a cuatro pesetas!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html


----------



## electric0 (9 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Para mi hay un claro vacio en la legislación penal. Al tratar los delitos monetarios nadie debió pensar en ello por muchso motivos, entre ellos que nadie destruye moneda porque si, más aún cuando se piensa en moneda como papelitos o niquel; lo que no tuvieron en cuenta es que el BdE tb emite en soporte de metales preciosos y, que el valor facial de esa emisión iba a ser inferior al precio del metal en si. Yo creo que ya lo han asumido, de hecho el propio BdE lo está haciendo para cambiar el facial por 20, no les queda otra.



Es evidente, porque no es normal destruir moneda, seguramente la ultima vez que paso esto fue con las monedas de 100pts de franco, y se penso que era una cosa puntual que no pasaria mas en la historia... posiblemente tambien han pensado que las monedas de 12€ quedarian de coleccion, al sacar las de 20, ya que se supone valen mas enteras que fundidas, pero claro, se supone... y cuando al presonal le hace falta fondos..... venden hasta la abuela...

En cualquier caso, las leyes siempre llegan tarde y mal, el mejor ejemplo es la 3ª luz de freno, pasando por varias etapas, a saber.... extraña ¿?, ilegal, legal y por ultimo obligatoria.... si el dia de mañana me da por ponerme los canzoncillos por fuera del pantalon ¿¡? o volar en hamaca de jardin atada de globos ¿¡?

Aparte de que seguridad juridica... ninguna.. lo mejor es que no se sepa mucho, y ojos que no ven.....



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te fijas te dan 5 euros en plata por 4 euros en papelitos.
> 
> Lo que yo decía. ¡¡Duros a cuatro pesetas!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html



Efectivamente MOnster, ni mas ni menos que duros a 4 pesetas... pero va a durar lo justo, menos que una anfeta en la ruta del bacalao... haciendo un poco de brujo.... estamos a 9 antes del dia 30 estan todos los Bde´s mas secos que la mojama.... y antes de que termine mayo, no hay ni una moneda en ninguna sucursal de ningun banco/caja de toda hispanistan, y como pase de 20 (y si sigue subiendo lo hara) antes de fin de año no hay ni de 20€ tampoco en ningun sitio. (la propagacion de algunas noticias siempre tiene forma exponencial)

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## juan35 (10 Abr 2011)

Algun forero sabe si en el la sucursal del BDE de Donosti quedan Monedas de 12. Gracias


----------



## bobolisto (10 Abr 2011)

¿No estaréis diciendo que por ir al BdE 3 veces (0,68 euros x 6 = 3.78 euros gastos autobús), y cambiar 2292 euros, en billetes, por 191 monedas de 12 Euros (me gustan los capicúa), estoy obteniendo un beneficio (a dia del post ) de 570 euros, aproximadamente, no??


----------



## electric0 (10 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> ¿No estaréis diciendo que por ir al BdE 3 veces (0,68 euros x 6 = 3.78 euros gastos autobús), y cambiar 2292 euros, en billetes, por 191 monedas de 12 Euros (me gustan los capicúa), estoy obteniendo un beneficio (a dia del post ) de 570 euros, aproximadamente, no??



Tanto no, porque no seras capaz de venderlas al precio de spot, y a lo mejor tu paciencia es casi nula, pero si la codicia no te ciega las guardas un tiempo, y cuando suba la plata no solo le ganaras 570, si no es posible que mas de 1000.

Un saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> ¿No estaréis diciendo que por ir al BdE 3 veces (0,68 euros x 6 = 3.78 euros gastos autobús), y cambiar 2292 euros, en billetes, por 191 monedas de 12 Euros (me gustan los capicúa), estoy obteniendo un beneficio (a dia del post ) de 570 euros, aproximadamente, no??



No, simplemente vas a invertir en plata física sin perder ya que las monedas te las "recompran" al mismo precio en cualquier banco; si luego eres capaz de vender esas monedas por más de 12 eso que te ganas. Para ello primero se tienen que agotar en el BdE, algo que veremos antes del verano, y segundo continuar la plata con su alza imparable mucho más allá de los 50 $, lo que esperamos para 2012.

Si quieres toda la rentabilidad que se pueda conseguir con la plata a costa de ninguna seguridad, tienes el bullion y el SLV.


----------



## bobolisto (10 Abr 2011)

Os habréis imaginado por qué motivo he hecho de esa forma la pregunta, no?
algunos siguen entrando aquí, y no sé con que oscuras intenciones.


----------



## electric0 (10 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> Os habréis imaginado por qué motivo he hecho de esa forma la pregunta, no?
> algunos siguen entrando aquí, y no sé con que oscuras intenciones.



Machote, tienes una sobre-dosis de starwars, haztelo mirar, que el lado oscuro esta dos foros mas adelante...


----------



## bobolisto (10 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Machote, tienes una sobre-dosis de starwars, haztelo mirar, que el lado oscuro esta dos foros mas adelante...



De allí precisamente vengo :

Creo que te has autoincluido en las oscuras intenciones, cuando la idea era justo al revés, vamos que iba por otros personajes.


----------



## Showt1me (10 Abr 2011)

Bueno yo ya estoy preparado para el combate.
Ahora que se cumplan las predicciones de Depeche.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Abr 2011)

En esa foto hay 256,18 onzas de plata fina. 
:´(Yo no llegoooo:´(


----------



## bobolisto (10 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Bueno yo ya estoy preparado para el combate.
> Ahora que se cumplan las predicciones de Depeche.



Lo que viene siendo un 30*16 (uhmmm...30, qué me recuerda esto)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> ¿No estaréis diciendo que por ir al BdE 3 veces (0,68 euros x 6 = 3.78 euros gastos autobús), y cambiar 2292 euros, en billetes, por 191 monedas de 12 Euros (me gustan los capicúa), estoy obteniendo un beneficio (a dia del post ) de 570 euros, aproximadamente, no??



El andorrano te las compra a 13,30 ahora mismo.

1,30 x 83 x 3 = 323,70 euracos por tres paseos más un cuarto a Cornellá.


----------



## luismarple (11 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> Lo que viene siendo un 30*16 (uhmmm...30, qué me recuerda esto)



Me has recordado a los famosos gitanos del tuenti:














Por cierto, a estos al final la policia les terminó investigando.


----------



## luismarple (11 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, como electric0 haga una foto a las suyas a lo mejor sale el baño alicatao de monedas!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Abr 2011)

2. El obrero parcial, y su herramienta

Sí nos detenemos a analizar de cerca y en detalle este proceso, vemos ante todo que el obrero, reducido a ejecutar de por vida la misma sencilla operación, acaba por ver convertido todo su organismo en órgano automático y limitado de esa operación, lo cual hace que necesite, para ejecutarla, menos tiempo que el oficial obligado a ejecutar por turno toda una serie de operaciones distintas. El obrero total combinado que forma el mecanismo viviente de la manufactura es, en realidad, una suma de obreros parciales y limitados de este tipo. Comparada con los oficios independientes la división del trabajo permite, pues, producir más en menos tiempo, o lo que es lo mismo, potencia la fuerza productiva del trabajo.2 Además, los métodos del trabajo parcial se perfeccionan, al hacerse independientes, como otras tantas funciones exclusivas de diversos obreros. La repetición constante de las mismas operaciones concretas y la concentración de la mente en ellas enseñan, según demuestra la experiencia, a conseguir el efecto útil perseguido con el mínimo desgaste de fuerzas. Y como en la misma manufactura conviven y trabajan juntas siempre varias generaciones de obreros, los secretos técnicos del arte descubiertos por unas van consolidándose, acumulándose y se trasmiten a las siguientes.3
La manufactura crea, en efecto, el virtuosismo del obrero especia lizado, reproduciendo y llevando a sus últimos límites, de un modo sistemático, en el interior del taller, la diferenciación elemental de las industrias con que se encuentra en la sociedad. Por otra parte, esta tendencia a convertir el trabajo parcial en profesión vitalicia de un hombre, responde a la tendencia de las sociedades antiguas a declarar hereditarias las profesiones, a petrificarlas en forma de castas o de gremios, cuando se dan determinadas condiciones históricas que engendran en el individuo una variabilidad incompatible con las castas. Las castas y los gremios nacen de la misma ley natural que informa la diferenciación de plantas y animales en especies y subespecies, con la diferencia de que, al llegar a un cierto grado de madurez, el carácter hereditario de las castas o el exclusivismo de los gremios son decretados como ley social.4 "Las muselinas de Dakka no han sido jamás superadas en punto a finura, ni los céfiros y otros productos de Coromandel han encontrado rival en la hermosura y permanencia de los colores. Y, sin embargo, estos géneros se producen sin capital, sin maquinaria ni división del trabajo, sin ninguno de los medios que tantas ventajas procuran a las fábricas europeas. El tejedor es un individuo aislado, que fabrica la tela por encargo de un cliente, trabajando en un telar de la traza más primitiva, formado no pocas veces con unos cuantos palos de maderas atados toscamente. No dispone ni siquiera de un aparato para hacer subir la cadena, lo cual le obliga a tener abierto el telar todo lo largo que es. Y como este artefacto largo e informe no tiene cabida en la choza del productor, éste trabaja al aire libre haga buen o mal tiempo."5 Este virtuosismo lo deben los hindúes, como las arañas, a la pericia trasmitida de generación en generación y de padres a hijos. Y eso que estos tejedores indios ejecutan, en comparación con la mayoría de los obreros de las manufacturas, trabajos bastante complicados.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo tengo mas y son pocas. Si se cumplen las predicciones de Depeche con eso no tenemos ni para el helicoptero de combate para huir a una isla desierta.



:jooodeeer
pues entonces yo...:S


----------



## hinka (11 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> Os habréis imaginado por qué motivo he hecho de esa forma la pregunta, no?
> algunos siguen entrando aquí, y no sé con que oscuras intenciones.



Pues no. Si lo explicas....


----------



## skifi (11 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo tengo mas y son pocas. Si se cumplen las predicciones de Depeche con eso no tenemos ni para el helicoptero de combate para huir a una isla desierta.



Yo junto como 50, me da que ni para pipas...


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Abr 2011)

Sin embargo, diversas operaciones exigen distinto tiempo y suministran, por tanto, en el mismo tiempo, cantidades distintas de productos parciales. Por consiguiente, para que el mismo obrero pueda ejecutar día tras día la misma operación, es necesario que, tratándose de operaciones distintas, le emplee un número proporcional y distinto de obreros; por ejemplo, en una manufactura de tipos de imprenta, en la que el fundidor funde 2,000 tipos a la hora, el rompedor rompe 4,000 y el frotador pule 8,000, la proporción deberá ser de 4 fundidores y 2 rompedores por 1 frotador. Aquí volvemos a encontrarnos con el principio de la cooperación en su forma simple: trabajo simultáneo de muchos, empleados en operaciones análogas, pero ahora corno la expresión de un vínculo orgánico. En efecto, la división del trabajo en la manufactura no sólo simplifica, y, por tanto, multiplica los órganos cuantitativamente diferenciados del obrero colectivo total, sino que además establece una proporción matemática fija respecto al volumen cuantitativo de estos órganos; es decir, respecto al número relativo de obreros o a la magnitud relativa de los grupos de obreros especializados en cada función. Este régimen desarrolla, a la par con la ramificación cualitativa, la regla cuantitativa y la proporcionalidad del proceso social del trabajo.


----------



## electric0 (11 Abr 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto, como electric0 haga una foto a las suyas a lo mejor sale el baño alicatao de monedas!!!



No podria tenerlas todas en ese formato (con plastikillos) y menos mesa para la "exposicion"..... aunque como mi salon es chiquito podria sacar todos los muebles a la calle y usar el suelo, no se... algundia les hago una foto aunque sea en un monton...



hinka dijo:


> Pues no. Si lo explicas....



Si es que no lo entiendes.... el esta por encima de la fuerza... el es el creador de la fuerza... mas alla del lado oscuro y del lado claro juntos....

--------------------------------

Chorradas aparte, esta mañana cuando me he levantado me he asustado tanto que me he ido para "hacerme algunos pueblos" a 930 €/k, me ha dado un poquito de miedo,.... de masiada subida paora una noche.... pero bueno, parace que nos hemos calmado un pelin....

Quedan pocas, muy pocas.... de 35 sucursales varias vivistadas en varios pueblos solo 33 piezas.. 20 en una, 12 en otra y una en una.... esto se agota por momentos, al mismo tiempo que el mosqueo de cajeros acelera a velocidades nunca vistas...

un saludo.


----------



## bobolisto (11 Abr 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Pues no. Si lo explicas....



la respuesta está en las respuestas.


----------



## hinka (11 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> la respuesta está en las respuestas.



Macho, lo siento. Pero no lo pillo. Estoy espeso espeso....:´´´(


----------



## skifi (11 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo tengo pocas, pero por desgracia no tengo dinero para todo lo que quiero.



Eso va a ser lo que más nos duela, saber lo que tenemos al alcance de la mano, pero sin liquidez para poder aprovecharlo... :´(


----------



## QuepasaRey (12 Abr 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Me has recordado a los famosos gitanos del tuenti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi esos del tuenti me comen los huevos mira


----------



## pep007 (12 Abr 2011)

Yo lo siento, pero no puedo comprar mas, no caben mas en bancolchon.

Por eso tengo 4 barras fisicas en la City, bueno, tenia, las he soltado de caza, a 880, 892, 899 y 905, a ver que me traen de vuelta, creo que sera la ultima vez que las suelto, ya que cuando me quedo con los monopolys en la mano me da el tembleque de piernas,... deberia ser al reves no? estoy grave?


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo tengo mas y son pocas. Si se cumplen las predicciones de Depeche con eso no tenemos ni para el helicoptero de combate para huir a una isla desierta.



Tu no te has enterado de nada!! cuando llega el madmax no se escapa de los moteros locos en helicóptero!! se escapa en autogiro!!! es que no te acuerdas??? un poco mas de rigor, por favor, que luego llega el madmax y no se parece en nada a lo que esperábamos!!


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> A mi esos del tuenti me comen los huevos mira



Pues por lo visto esos del tuenti no invertian todo en pasta, también tenían commodities, cuando les registraron el piso encontraron una barbaridad de farlopa.

Si es que no hay como diversificar!!


Por cierto!! no seras un multinick de Vedast, verdad????


----------



## 123456 (12 Abr 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Tu no te has enterado de nada!! cuando llega el madmax no se escapa de los moteros locos en helicóptero!! se escapa en autogiro!!! es que no te acuerdas??? un poco mas de rigor, por favor, que luego llega el madmax y no se parece en nada a lo que esperábamos!!



No es por hacer spam:XX::XX::XX:, pero a ti Luisma lo que te hace falta es una moneda como esta que vendo en el hilo correspondiente a venta de metales entre foreros.


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> No es por hacer spam:XX::XX::XX:, pero a ti Luisma lo que te hace falta es una moneda como esta que vendo en el hilo correspondiente a venta de metales entre foreros.



Tienes razón. Es spam y del cutre!! sin enlace, sin precio de la moneda.... somos cutres hasta para vender!!!!


----------



## electric0 (12 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> No es por hacer spam:XX::XX::XX:, pero a ti Luisma lo que te hace falta es una moneda como esta que vendo en el hilo correspondiente a venta de metales entre foreros.



Te la compro por el facial (como los karlillos en el Bde) que la quiero para hacerme un llavero discreto, jajajajajajaj.

...........

Ya en serio, ha bajado sobre los 900 euros kilo, para subir de nuevo, es como si fuera muy acelerada y tuviera que descansar de vez en cuando...

Pero no preocuparse... subira.

Un saludo


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Para un autogiro si que me llega, pero con la nueva subida de la aviación civil no se si me llegara para guardarlo en el aerodromo de León.



Si no te llega ni para el aeródromo de León apaga y vámonos. La verdad es que es chiquitillo y la pista parece un patatal, pero tiene de todo. Y en la cafetería siempre hay algún viejales dispuesto a contarte alguna batalla... Joder, si solo he estado dos veces y a la segunda ya me invitaron a una excursión hasta Huelva en avioneta para echar el fin de semana!!!


----------



## bluebeetle (12 Abr 2011)

Bueno, pues en Logroño ya están agotadas las monedas en el BdE. 

Esta mañana me he dado una vuelta y he regresado de vacío.

Los empleados están como muy poco predispuestos a pedir a Madrid o a otras sucursales. Dicen que traerlas es muy caro y que me vaya a Bilbao. A unas semanas vista del cierre de la sucursal los ánimos y las ganas de trabajar son mas bien nulas. Ni siquiera me han ofrecido las de 20. 

Mañana me daré una paseo por alguna sucursal a ver si consigo alguna.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Abr 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Bueno, pues en Logroño ya están agotadas las monedas en el BdE.
> 
> Esta mañana me he dado una vuelta y he regresado de vacío.
> 
> ...



A Bilbao dicen, jajajaja, igual que los de Santander, que tb te mandan para Bilbao... si no se habrian ya agota hace meses en Bilbao ....


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A Bilbao dicen, jajajaja, igual que los de Santander, que tb te mandan para Bilbao... si no se *habrian* ya agota hace meses en Bilbao ....



Hubieran o hubiesen, de ambos modos puede y debe decirse.

Como te pille Tali te vas acordar tú de las monedas de plata, el BdE, Bilbao y alrededores.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Abr 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Hubieran o hubiesen, de ambos modos puede y debe decirse.
> 
> Como te pille Tali te vas acordar tú de las monedas de plata, el BdE, Bilbao y alrededores.



A vuen tenedor, con pokas palavras vastan 

PD: Es lo que tiene escribir desde un movil, que no me fijo mucho en la HoRtoGrAfIá xD


----------



## C.J. (12 Abr 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Bueno, pues en Logroño ya están agotadas las monedas en el BdE.
> 
> Esta mañana me he dado una vuelta y he regresado de vacío.
> 
> ...



Pues como pidan a Madrid que hace más de 6 meses que no tiene....


----------



## bluebeetle (12 Abr 2011)

Es que no quieren pedir. 

Los empleados tienen un cabreo de cuidado por el cierre de la sucursal y pasan absolutamente de todo. Incluso de atender. 15 minutos me han hecho esperar. Estaba yo solo en todo el banco, y les veía como se dedicaban a realizar prospecciones nasal-petrolíferas. Después de varios -ejem, ejem, se han dignado a dirigirme la palabra, con un entusiasmo y alegría digno de un funerario.

Además, me ha dicho otra fuente que la sucursal de Logroño, que cierra en mayo, lleva vaciando sus cajas fuertes desde hace tiempo, y que no tienen prácticamente nada de nada.

Así que las sucursales que se mantengan abiertas en mayo puede que reciban algo tras el cierre del resto, pero lo veo difícil.


----------



## RNSX (13 Abr 2011)

Hay un grupo de cincuentones arrasando todos los dias en valencia, sois alguno de vosotros?
tengo curiosidad


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> Hay un grupo de cincuentones arrasando todos los dias en valencia, sois alguno de vosotros?
> tengo curiosidad



¿Llevan ambos gafas y uno se parece a tiogilito?. Es una banda organizada de numismaticos, saquean todas las sucursales que pueden. Ni los pink panthers.


----------



## El cid (13 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> Hay un grupo de cincuentones arrasando todos los dias en valencia, sois alguno de vosotros?
> tengo curiosidad



Si los ves todos los dias es que estas tu alli tambien.


----------



## bobolisto (13 Abr 2011)

Actualización BdE Sevilla:
Aún hay en cantidad, cuando me ha tocado a mi sólo le quedaban del 2009.

P.D. He visto una familia entera, literalmente, padre+madre+hija+otro hombre llevándose el cupo, 83x4, o más??? y digo mas porque en el contador de billetes del cliente anterior,que eran ellos, había 5000 pavos contabilizados de la operación anterior.


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Abr 2011)

Si tenéis ganas de oír un poco de teoría "fantástica" sobre el oro y la plata, bajaros el podcast del programa "Espacio en blanco " del día 10 de este mes y oirlo mientras hacéis cualquier cosa. Es curioso la teoría que cuentan y afecta directamente al oro y a la plata. 
Habrá que esconder los metales? (modo irónico ON)


----------



## arcanoid (13 Abr 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si tenéis ganas de oír un poco de teoría "fantástica" sobre el oro y la plata, bajaros el podcast del programa "Espacio en blanco " del día 10 de este mes y oirlo mientras hacéis cualquier cosa. Es curioso la teoría que cuentan y afecta directamente al oro y a la plata.
> Habrá que esconder los metales? (modo irónico ON)



El de la primera hora o el de la segunda hora?
No nos hagas tragarnos todo el programa!!


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Abr 2011)

arcanoid dijo:


> El de la primera hora o el de la segunda hora?
> No nos hagas tragarnos todo el programa!!



Hablan las dos horas, pero vamos con que oigas la primera hora, ya oiras bastante. En la segunda hora, explican tambien algunas cosas, incluso para que usan el oro y la plata, pero vamos si aguantas la primera hora, te quedara curiosidad para oir la segunda.
Y como dije, habra que guardar bien los metales porque "vienen a por ellos directamente". Sera esta la verdadera "incautacion"?


----------



## plastic_age (13 Abr 2011)

arcanoid dijo:


> El de la primera hora o el de la segunda hora?
> No nos hagas tragarnos todo el programa!!



No escuches ninguna las dos son una mierda


----------



## Drinito (13 Abr 2011)

Confirmo que a fecha 13/04/201


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Abr 2011)

No he dicho nada


----------



## Jantias (13 Abr 2011)

En primer lugar, gracias a todos por este hilo. Algunos hemos pillado el tren por los pelos gracias a él 

En Murcia también tenían hoy. Le he preguntado a la cajera si mañana podría pasarme a por otra saca de 83 monedas y dice que sin problema. Hace unas semanas me dieron una saca de monedas de 2007, pero parece que ya solo les quedan de 2009 y 2010.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## RNSX (14 Abr 2011)

Agotadas en Valencia, poniendo fin asi al hermoso negocio que me habia montado, pagandoles a amigos parados para que fueran a por ellas para su posterior venta a un platero y que me ha dado una media de 500 euros al dia el ultimo par de semanas

a ver si sube bastante y repetimos con las de 20


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Abr 2011)

Bueno le he pedido a una amiga mia que es directora de una sucursal a ver si me puede pillar 100 de ellas por la zona de Sevilla. No bajo hasta finales de Abril asi que lo mismo ya no quedan de 12€


----------



## Aferro (14 Abr 2011)

Lo siento RNSX. Hoy hacia las 9:50 h.en Valencia he comprado las ultimas 15 monedas de 12 euros.
Le he preguntado al cajero si otro día habrían mas y me ha dicho que no, que hemos conseguido acabar con todas 

Saludos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> Agotadas en Valencia, poniendo fin asi al hermoso negocio que me habia montado, pagandoles a amigos parados para que fueran a por ellas para su posterior venta a un platero y que me ha dado una media de 500 euros al dia el ultimo par de semanas
> 
> a ver si sube bastante y repetimos con las de 20



Para eso sirve poner límites diarios por persona. Viva el intervencionismo...


----------



## RNSX (14 Abr 2011)

Aferro, no te preocupes, era cuestion de tiempo, hoy he pillado poquitas, solo 249


----------



## Aferro (14 Abr 2011)

Entonces has llegado antex que yo y me has dejado las sobras 
Fue bonito mientras duró
Salut


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Abr 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Confirmo que a fecha 13/04/2011 sigue habiendo total disponibilidad de Karlillos en el BDE de Oviedo.
> 
> Un saludo



Una pregunta, en Oviedo ¿hay que llamar para reservar o te puedes pasar por allí sin más con los 1.000 Euros y te las sueltan las moneditas?

Lo digo porque seguramente me pase el miércoles de la semana que viene.


----------



## Drinito (14 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Una pregunta, en Oviedo ¿hay que llamar para reservar o te puedes pasar por allí sin más con los 1.000 Euros y te las sueltan las moneditas?
> 
> Lo digo porque seguramente me pase el miércoles de la semana que viene.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hortera (14 Abr 2011)

hoy la plata ha subido una barbaridad y eso que habia leido varios articulos que avisan de una fuerte corrección...ya veremos si tienen razon los analistas, que se supone que son los que saben.... Hace unas semanas se me ocurrió apuntar el dia en el que el ratio oro-plata estaba en 45.00$, esto fue el 8 de febrero 2011. El ratio esta ahora mismo en 35.00$.


----------



## Dr. Rumack (15 Abr 2011)

Una pregunta para los de Barcelona, todas las monedas que os estan dando son del 2010 y casi immaculadas? Porque se suponia que se habian acabado "segun los cajeros", y ahora cada vez que pillo me dan solo del 2010...


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Abr 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Una pregunta para los de Barcelona, todas las monedas que os estan dando son del 2010 y casi immaculadas? Porque se suponia que se habian acabado "segun los cajeros", y ahora cada vez que pillo me dan solo del 2010...



No, A mi me daban de 2009 en el papel de piruleta.

La semana que viene ire a ver si quedan las de 2010.


----------



## jackaubrey (15 Abr 2011)

me presento mi segundo post 
... despues de estar leyendoos un paar de meses me he animado y he pillado carlillos del 2006 ,supongo que da igual del 2006 que de el 2009 o 2010 no?
...tengo la fiebre de la plata ahora mismo


----------



## electric0 (15 Abr 2011)

jackaubrey dijo:


> me presento mi segundo post
> ... despues de estar leyendoos un paar de meses me he animado y he pillado carlillos del 2006 ,supongo que da igual del 2006 que de el 2009 o 2010 no?
> ...tengo la fiebre de la plata ahora mismo



Buen año porron-pompero, buen bouquet, mejor color, y... ¿de que viña han sido cosechados?....

UN saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Abr 2011)

A mi la que más me gusta es la de Isabel la Católica, del 2004. 
Y después la del escudo, 2003
y después la del Quijote.


----------



## jackaubrey (15 Abr 2011)

entonces estan bien del 2006?
g4racias


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Abr 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿vosotros pagaríais 18€ de transporte por ir a una sucursal del BDE y pillar una saca de 83 monedas? ¿Compensa sacrificar ese dinero por pillar unas pocas monedas?. Claro que podría hacer varios viajes 18€x y pillar sucesivas sacas.

Pido consejo, gracias


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿vosotros pagaríais 18€ de transporte por ir a una sucursal del BDE y pillar una saca de 83 monedas? ¿Compensa sacrificar ese dinero por pillar unas pocas monedas?. Claro que podría hacer varios viajes 18€x y pillar sucesivas sacas.
> 
> Pido consejo, gracias



18€ / 83monedas = 0.22 €/moneda

Ahí tienes el sobrecoste, tu puedes adquirir monedas directamente al BdE por 12.22 €

Tu decides, pero yo lo veo claro.


----------



## Argentum emere (15 Abr 2011)

¿con cuántos karlillos creéis que se podría sacar un pellizquito majete el día de mañana cuando nos deshagamos de ellas?¿500, 1000, 2000,...?.

Gracias


----------



## electric0 (15 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿con cuántos karlillos creéis que se podría sacar un pellizquito majete el día de mañana cuando nos deshagamos de ellas?¿500, 1000, 2000,...?.
> 
> Gracias



¿que entendemos por un pellizco majete? yo le llevo "pellizcao" a esto algo mas de 8000€...

Aunque dudo yo de la calidad del "pellizco" segun yo lo veo no son 8000 de ganancia, si no mas bien 8000 de no perdida, ya que las monedas siguen siendo las mismas que cuando las compre, la unica diferecia es la caida de la moneda fiat y la no caida de la plata amonedada,,,,, en cualquier caso son formas de verlo nada mas.

Un saludo.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿con cuántos karlillos creéis que se podría sacar un pellizquito majete el día de mañana cuando nos deshagamos de ellas?¿500, 1000, 2000,...?.
> 
> Gracias



No sé dónde vives ni qué gastos de envío puede suponer, pero aquí ya las compran a casi 14€ la moneda, si a ti te cuestan 12.22, calcúlalo tú.

Aunque también por aquí tendrás mercado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-13.html


----------



## Arraez (15 Abr 2011)

Hola, os llevo siguiendo desde hace varios meses y me animo a postear ahora. Gracias a vustros consejos yo también me he hecho con un pequeño lote de karlillos xD Para quien le sirva, hoy he apurado con todas las que había en la central de CCM en Albacete, mi novia me ha cogido otras tantas en el BdE de BCN (vive allí) y un amigo más en el BdE de Valencia.
Voy a coger todas las que pueda en los 3 sitios, iré informando por si a alguien le sirve. De momento en la CCM me han dicho que me traerían mínimo 100 más, dicen que ya no las quieren para tenerlas en stock pero que si se las pido para llevármelas que me las traen... qué tontos xDDD así les va xDDD


----------



## hypnostik (15 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Hola, os llevo siguiendo desde hace varios meses y me animo a postear ahora...



Burbujarra más burbujarra menos, aquí todos acopiando calladitos como putas


----------



## Cordoba (15 Abr 2011)

Ya se que ninguno tenéis bola de cristal, pero hasta cuando estaríais dispuestos a esperar para deshaceros de los karlillos, o es inversión a largo plazo? Puede sonar a coñá, pero leo sigo mucho el foro, de hacho estoy comprando onzas y cambiando karlillos, pero es un poco inercia, y me pierdo un poco en esto.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya se que ninguno tenéis bola de cristal, pero hasta cuando estaríais dispuestos a esperar para deshaceros de los karlillos, o es inversión a largo plazo? Puede sonar a coñá, pero leo sigo mucho el foro, de hacho estoy comprando onzas y cambiando karlillos, pero es un poco inercia, y me pierdo un poco en esto.



Te recomiendo que te suscribas al hilo sobre la plata, para estar informado sobre el tema. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/214481-plata-hilo-oficial-ii.html


----------



## C.J. (15 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya se que ninguno tenéis bola de cristal, pero hasta cuando estaríais dispuestos a esperar para deshaceros de los karlillos, o es inversión a largo plazo? Puede sonar a coñá, pero leo sigo mucho el foro, de hacho estoy comprando onzas y cambiando karlillos, pero es un poco inercia, y me pierdo un poco en esto.



Se podría vender cuando alcance 18-19 euros moneda y a partir de ahí recoger plusvalías y comprar de 20.

Es una opción.


----------



## Jantias (15 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Te recomiendo que te suscribas al hilo sobre la plata, para estar informado sobre el tema. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/214481-plata-hilo-oficial-ii.html



¿Y para los que no controlamos la jerga que allí se utiliza hay algún sitio o hilo recomendable? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vize (15 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Hola, os llevo siguiendo desde hace varios meses y me animo a postear ahora. Gracias a vustros consejos yo también me he hecho con un pequeño lote de karlillos xD Para quien le sirva, hoy he apurado con todas las que había en la central de CCM en Albacete, mi novia me ha cogido otras tantas en el BdE de BCN (vive allí) y un amigo más en el BdE de Valencia.
> Voy a coger todas las que pueda en los 3 sitios, iré informando por si a alguien le sirve. De momento en la CCM me han dicho que me traerían mínimo 100 más, dicen que ya no las quieren para tenerlas en stock pero que si se las pido para llevármelas que me las traen... qué tontos xDDD así les va xDDD



No decían unos posts más arriba que en valencia ya no quedaban?


----------



## Arraez (16 Abr 2011)

Vize dijo:


> No decían unos posts más arriba que en valencia ya no quedaban?



Lo de Valencia y Barcelona no ha sido esta mañana, fue el lunes y el viernes pasado, respectivamente.


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Abr 2011)

este lunes pasado ha pasado un amigo mio y ha pillado en Barna sin problemas. Los cajeros remolones, pero tener, tenian.


----------



## hortera (16 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿que entendemos por un pellizco majete? yo le llevo "pellizcao" a esto algo mas de 8000€...
> 
> Aunque dudo yo de la calidad del "pellizco" segun yo lo veo no son 8000 de ganancia, si no mas bien 8000 de no perdida, ya que las monedas siguen siendo las mismas que cuando las compre, la unica diferecia es la caida de la moneda fiat y la no caida de la plata amonedada,,,,, en cualquier caso son formas de verlo nada mas.
> 
> Un saludo.



manda eggs con los malabares dialecticos que se montan algunos para no querer quedar de capitalistas puros y duros, seguro que votas al psoe hermano


----------



## electric0 (16 Abr 2011)

hortera dijo:


> manda eggs con los malabares dialecticos que se montan algunos para no querer quedar de capitalistas puros y duros, seguro que votas al psoe hermano



La decision de comprar/cambiar/acumular monedas de 12€ no es algo nuevo, es mas, hace ya mucho tiempo que venia haciendolo, por lo cual no especulacion pura y dura, si no que la situacion partio de una necesidad de asegurar los beneficios que mi vida austera (en general) me producia gracias al no gasto y ahorro, en vez de confiar en un falso dinero fiat.

Seguire haciendolo pero nunca con el fin de especular, si no con el conservar las ahorros a salvo de "ladrones" de guante blanco, via comisiones, impuestos, y derroches estatales varios, etc. etc. para cuando me sean necesarios en un futuro.

Y en cuanto al voto pese a ser secreto no me importa decir que no le voto al psoe, ni al pp, o no voy a votar, o cuando lo hago lo hago nulo, ya que en mi forma de ver las cosas son todos los mismos asquerosos chuchos con distintos collares y floripondios de colores.

Todos no tenemos la intencion de especular como hace ud.


----------



## saura (17 Abr 2011)

> Burbujarra más burbujarra menos, aquí todos acopiando calladitos como putas



jajajaja que me parto!!! entonces yo soy uno de esos burbujarras putillas!!! que a lo tonto a lo tonto (con tu prima me lo m,,,) no enserio... hago todo lo que está en mi mano para el mayor acopio posible!! Ahí tienes razón.


----------



## JOPETA (17 Abr 2011)

Llevo leyendo este foro un par de meses y tonto de mi no invertí en carlitos, creéis que comprar e onzas de plata a 31 o 32 euros es buena inversión o es mejor esperar a que baje.

Un saludo desde Asturias.


----------



## saura (17 Abr 2011)

> Llevo leyendo este foro un par de meses y tonto de mi no invertí en carlitos, creéis que comprar e onzas de plata a 31 o 32 euros es buena inversión o es mejor esperar a que baje.



A día de hoy no es el momento más oportuno para que esperes a que baje!! bajo mi opinión.
De todas maneras échale un vistazo al hilo de la plata y saldrás de dudas!!!

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (18 Abr 2011)

*Blog ReyMidas*

He mandado un mensaje al conocido Blog Rey Midas, comentando el tema de la plata en las monedas de 12€.
lo podéis ver en:
Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados

como mucho ya sabréis es un blog muy conocido y recomendable.

estáis invitados a postear en el.

Saludos!


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

JOPETA dijo:


> Llevo leyendo este foro un par de meses y tonto de mi no invertí en carlitos, creéis que comprar e onzas de plata a 31 o 32 euros es buena inversión o es mejor esperar a que baje.
> 
> Un saludo desde Asturias.





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Después de leer meses, ¿aún necesitas consejos?
> 
> En Oviedo quedaban carlillos; la plata más barata del mundo.



Negrofuturo, Ud. y el que suscribe podremos debatir sobre precios de plata, conveniencias, ventajas, inconvenientes, etc, etc, etc... pero creo que tenemos ultimamente claro y a la primera el comportamiento troll, a la busqueda de la venta de unas onzas que no tendran salida, al menos y como Ud. dice en Oviedo sigan quedando carlillos.

Pero son asi de cansinos.... por cierto algo que no se.... ¿van a sueldo o solo a comision?

.---------------------

AL hilo del hilo, andamos por los 960€ /k lo que son 16€ por carlillo segun la cotizacion pura y dura, os dejo una tablita, pobre pero clarificadora..

Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15 
Duplicacion moneda 24€ en 1441,45 


Un saludo


----------



## JOPETA (18 Abr 2011)

OK Negrofuturo, intentaré pasarme por el banco de España de Oviedo.


----------



## bobolisto (18 Abr 2011)

¿¿ Creéis que después de semana santa veremos la plata a 1.000 €/kg ??


----------



## capuser (18 Abr 2011)

Creo que toca actualizar el sheet... esto se nos va, señores!!!

@Garrapatez.... ande andas????


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

capuser dijo:


> Creo que toca actualizar el sheet... esto se nos va, señores!!!
> 
> @Garrapatez.... ande andas????



Garrapatez andara liado... pero no se va, tranquilidad capuser... que no se va

Para hacernos una idea... 930, consolidado,......... oscilando en 960,,, 20 arriba o abajo, no asustarse si pierde 20, y alegrarse si gana 20,... a 14.50 la pieza las pago yo mismo (si en ese momento tengo liquidez) a 15€ la pieza se pueden conseguir, 15,50 con mucha dificultad.

Un saludo


----------



## RNSX (18 Abr 2011)

alguien sabe decirme si quedan en murcia y/o en granada?


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> alguien sabe decirme si quedan en murcia y/o en granada?



En Granada no hay Bde, asi que a peregrinar por las sucursales toca... y en Murcia telefono Banco de España - Sobre el Banco - Organización territorial. Ficha sucursal Murcia y a preguntar..

Un saludo.

Pd: Google es tu amigo


----------



## Jantias (18 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> alguien sabe decirme si quedan en murcia y/o en granada?



En Murcia quedaban la semana pasada y por lo que comentaban no iban escasos. Yo mañana si no pasa nada me doy otra vuelta. Puedes llamar al 968217652 para confirmar antes de ir. ¡Suerte!


----------



## chak4l (18 Abr 2011)

En Valladolid quedan , pero en la caja fuerte, segun me han comentado esta semana no habra ninguna, pero cuando las suban de la caja fuerte, la proxima semana volveran a tener.
En Oviedo tambien les quedan, yo ya he hecho un encarguito para mañana.
Saludos y daros prisa qe se acaban !!!!!!


----------



## QuepasaRey (18 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> En Valladolid quedan , pero en la caja fuerte, segun me han comentado esta semana no habra ninguna



confirmado, ni telarañas hoy habia, nisiquiera sin plasticos.


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> confirmado, ni telarañas hoy habia, nisiquiera sin plasticos.



Mañana probare suerte una ultima vez.


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

Asegurando los 16 , a 16.22 la pieza y camino de los 17€....

Nunca nada se revalorizo tan rapido, incluso antes de comprarlo....

Vamos por un 35% de revalorizacion en estos momentos... ¿que producto bancario tiene o a tenido alguna vez esta revalorizacion?...

QUe Uds lo pasen bien y disfruten de las plusvalias, pero no vendan todavia, aun hay mas.

Un saludo.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Abr 2011)

Para ir controlando un poco el precio del karlillo, de mientras se acaba y no en el BdE, me gustaría hacer una lista de los sitios en donde se puede "cambiar" esta moneda-fiducidaria-en-soporte-de-plata por un soporte papel, electrónico o en forma de trueque por otra cosa. Ya sé que cuando llegue el madmax esta pregunta será una gilipoyez, pero entre que llega y no, me parece algo pertinente.

Por ejemplo:

Ebay:
eBay anuncios: moneda 12 euros: Anuncios clasificados
eBay anuncios: 12 euros de plata (distintos años) (8654514)

El andorrano:
Cotización Compra-Venta

Burbuja.info (of course):
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html

1,2,3 responda otra vez

Disclaimer: no incito a la venta, sólo a controlar su precio en el mercado. Donde, por cierto, todavía hay sitios en los que se vende a 12.


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Asegurando los 16 , a 16.22 la pieza y camino de los 17€....
> 
> Nunca nada se revalorizo tan rapido, incluso antes de comprarlo....
> 
> ...



No pretendo ser aguafiestas porque como ya sabes yo también soy un defensor de los Karlillos, pero es importante que todos los que lean el foro sepan que las plusvalías no existen hasta que no las vendas y por ahora el precio al que te las pagan está muy por debajo del spot de la plata. En el foro de compra-venta de la plata ya están ofreciendo tratos a día de hoy de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas de plata y eso es valorando los karlillos a 14 euros más o menos. De todos modos sea la inversión que sea estamos de enhorabuena y como ya he dicho en mensajes anteriores se trata de ganar más o menos pero ganar...


----------



## C.J. (18 Abr 2011)

Hoy día el precio de venta está entre 14 y 14.5. Incluso puedes conseguir más.


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> No pretendo ser aguafiestas porque como ya sabes yo también soy un defensor de los Karlillos, pero es importante que todos los que lean el foro sepan que las plusvalías no existen hasta que no las vendas y por ahora el precio al que te las pagan está muy por debajo del spot de la plata. En el foro de compra-venta de la plata ya están ofreciendo tratos a día de hoy de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas de plata y eso es valorando los karlillos a 14 euros más o menos. De todos modos sea la inversión que sea estamos de enhorabuena y como ya he dicho en mensajes anteriores se trata de ganar más o menos pero ganar...



Efectivamente, no se puede hacer la digestion si no se come primero, pero...... ¿hablamos de valores? el facial seguira siendo toda la vida 12€, ahora, cuando se acaben, y dentro de dos milenios, cuando las cosas se cobren en neo-neo-neo-mortadelos.
El numismatico es como siempre el mas incierto, sin patron, tu pides y si al otro le gusta y puede te la compra.
Y el valor metal es el valor metal, ahora mismo 16 y algo €... ahora bien, en primer lugar mientras el Bde y los bancos/cajas las sigan vendiendo a 12€ es dificil que alguien te de mucho mas por ellas, (seria del genero tonto, pagar 16 pudiendo pagar 12) y cuando se acaben el "mercado" actuara, tanto en numismatica, como en valor metal, considerando que este ultimo y si hipoteticamente las monedas se van a fundir, eso tambien lleva un gasto y un riesgo, ... asi que es evidente, nunca te dara nadie el valor metal al 100%, a no ser..... que el que te lo de este seguro de que subira mas de lo que te ha pagado... y no tenga otro medio de conseguirlas

Es la triste realidad (o alegre segun se mire) en cualquier caso cruda realidad.

Y en cuanto a cambiarlas por onzas de plata, ............. bueno, cada cual que piense bien lo que hace y que valor prefiere, el valor metal, el numismatico, o el facial, con los carlillos, el facial siempre sera 12, el numismatico incierto, y el valor plata el de la cotizacion (otra cosa distinta es venderlo, que sera mas o menos dificil y mas o menos rentable),,,,,, las onzas tienen otros valores faciales, numismaticos y metaliferos, cada uno que haga lo que crea mejor o que valore unas cosas mas que otras segun sus intereses.

Un saludo.


----------



## C.J. (18 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Efectivamente, no se puede hacer la digestion si no se come primero, pero...... ¿hablamos de valores? el facial seguira siendo toda la vida 12€, ahora, cuando se acaben, y dentro de dos milenios, cuando las cosas se cobren en neo-neo-neo-mortadelos.
> El numismatico es como siempre el mas incierto, sin patron, tu pides y si al otro le gusta y puede te la compra.
> Y el valor metal es el valor metal, ahora mismo 16 y algo €... ahora bien, en primer lugar mientras el Bde y los bancos/cajas las sigan vendiendo a 12€ es dificil que alguien te de mucho mas por ellas, (seria del genero tonto, pagar 16 pudiendo pagar 12) y cuando se acaben el "mercado" actuara, tanto en numismatica, como en valor metal, considerando que este ultimo y si hipoteticamente las monedas se van a fundir, eso tambien lleva un gasto y un riesgo, ... asi que es evidente, nunca te dara nadie el valor metal al 100%, a no ser..... que el que te lo de este seguro de que subira mas de lo que te ha pagado... y no tenga otro medio de conseguirlas
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> No pretendo ser aguafiestas porque como ya sabes yo también soy un defensor de los Karlillos, pero es importante que todos los que lean el foro sepan que las plusvalías no existen hasta que no las vendas y por ahora el precio al que te las pagan está muy por debajo del spot de la plata. En el foro de compra-venta de la plata ya están ofreciendo tratos a día de hoy de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas de plata y eso es valorando los karlillos a 14 euros más o menos. De todos modos sea la inversión que sea estamos de enhorabuena y como ya he dicho en mensajes anteriores se trata de ganar más o menos pero ganar...



Los karlillos no son para ganar sino para no perder, te aseguran no perder, y por ese seguro pagas lo que pierdes en la rentabilidad que te puede dejar el bullion pero claro, el bullion es más rentable porque no tiene seguro alguno. Para que merezca la pena deshacerse de karlillos creo que la plata debería subir mucho más, así que es una opción ideal para esperar sentado unos años a ver si suena la flauta y se alcanzan los tres dígitos. Como no puedes perder más de lo que perderías guardando efectivo en casa, puedes esperar lo que quieras sin miedo a que el mercado se gire porque tienes garantizada la inversión inicial.

El símil adecuado es : karlillo-->depósito bancario, bullion-->commodity muy volátil. Está claro donde se puede ganar y perder.


----------



## electric0 (18 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los karlillos no son para ganar sino para no perder, te aseguran no perder, y por ese seguro pagas lo que pierdes en la rentabilidad que te puede dejar el bullion pero claro, el bullion es más rentable porque no tiene seguro alguno. Para que merezca la pena deshacerse de karlillos creo que la plata debería subir mucho más, así que es una opción ideal para esperar sentado unos años a ver si suena la flauta y se alcanzan los tres dígitos. Como no puedes perder más de lo que perderías guardando efectivo en casa, puedes esperar lo que quieras sin miedo a que el mercado se gire porque tienes garantizada la inversión inicial.
> 
> El símil adecuado es : karlillo-->depósito bancario, bullion-->commodity muy volátil. Está claro donde se puede ganar y perder.



Otra forma de decirlo, debo reconocer que mas elegante y breve que la mia, pero claro, ... uno es un poco mas borrico hablando y no siempre tiene estas "finuras" hablando, (y menos cuando quieren hacerme comulgar con ruedas de molino)

Mi mas cordial saludo y agradecimiento perlenbacher


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (18 Abr 2011)

¿Se puede añadir que al contrario que el papel en casa el karlillo lleva añadido al facial, seguro contra el fuego e insectos?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Abr 2011)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> ¿Se puede añadir que al contrario que el papel en casa el karlillo lleva añadido al facial, seguro contra el fuego e insectos?



Y contra bacterias :Baile:


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los karlillos no son para ganar sino para no perder, te aseguran no perder, y por ese seguro pagas lo que pierdes en la rentabilidad que te puede dejar el bullion pero claro, el bullion es más rentable porque no tiene seguro alguno. Para que merezca la pena deshacerse de karlillos creo que la plata debería subir mucho más, así que es una opción ideal para esperar sentado unos años a ver si suena la flauta y se alcanzan los tres dígitos. Como no puedes perder más de lo que perderías guardando efectivo en casa, puedes esperar lo que quieras sin miedo a que el mercado se gire porque tienes garantizada la inversión inicial.
> 
> El símil adecuado es : karlillo-->depósito bancario, bullion-->commodity muy volátil. Está claro donde se puede ganar y perder.



¿Ves poco probable un desplome inesperado?


----------



## Cordoba (18 Abr 2011)

Bueno yo alucino, llevo poco en esto de la plata, y hasta q te decides y tal, pha pasado tiempo, yo tenía karlillos de coleccionista, no como inversión, cuando me he decidido, pense por lo q leo en el foro q ya era tarde, q no encontraría, pues aquí el lío, en una caja encargue 100 cuando las recogí pedí otras 100, q me están esperando, pero es que hoy he salido por donde estoy de vacas, y he entrado en el BBVAy bingo 44 del tirón, el jueves digo donde ha sido, mañana seguiré. 
Pero lo mas asombroso es q un familiar mío ha llamado ha su banco y me dice q ha encargado 300 y sin problema, aunque esto todavía esta por confirmar.


----------



## Gauzon (18 Abr 2011)

Esta misma mañana en Uviéu conseguí 30 karlillos, como los llamáis por estos lugares. A mi vera otro me pareció que adquirió más de 1.000€ de ellos. El stockage que tienen es el que se quiera y más.

A mi lo que me da la impresión no es que se estén acabando, Quizás el problema sea más bien de reparto, hay muchas sucursales bancarias y muchos BDE por todo el Estado.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Ves poco probable un desplome inesperado?



Tarde o temprano habrá corrección , pero esa corrección se esperaba en las 36, 38...y de momento hoy se aguantan los 43. Desde luego que puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero hoy se ha dado por hecho la quiebra de Grecia y por fin S&P hace algo con la deuda usana. Yo pienso aprovechar las caídas para comprar, el chiringuito se hunde tal y como llevan años diciendo Faber, Jim Rogers, Kiyosaki o incluso Bill Gross. Y treinta años después, ni siquiera estamos en máximos nominales.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Esta misma mañana en Uviéu conseguí 30 karlillos, como los llamáis por estos lugares. A mi vera otro me pareció que adquirió más de 1.000€ de ellos. El stockage que tienen es el que se quiera y más.
> 
> A mi lo que me da la impresión no es que se estén acabando, Quizás el problema sea más bien de reparto, hay muchas sucursales bancarias y muchos BDE por todo el Estado.



El problema es lo de siempre, la riqueza....
En aquellos sitios donde hay mayor de nivel vida, o tienen mas pasta o hay mas habitantes por m2, ya no quedan, como en Madrid, Bilbao, o en Barna que escasean.
En los otros donde es lo contrario, pues quedan, pero empiezan a escasear...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Abr 2011)

¡Madre de Dios santo! La onza a 30.48€, 16.30€ por moneda de 12€. :8:


----------



## Gauzon (18 Abr 2011)

Una pregunta ¿como las guardáis? No os pregunto donde, sino cómo, de que manera, en que recipiente... de cara a que aguanten años. Tengo una de 2000 pesetas y está algo pegajosa, no quisiera que me pasara lo mismo.


----------



## C.J. (18 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno yo alucino, llevo poco en esto de la plata, y hasta q te decides y tal, pha pasado tiempo, yo tenía karlillos de coleccionista, no como inversión, cuando me he decidido, pense por lo q leo en el foro q ya era tarde, q no encontraría, pues aquí el lío, en una caja encargue 100 cuando las recogí pedí otras 100, q me están esperando, pero es que hoy he salido por donde estoy de vacas, y he entrado en el BBVAy bingo 44 del tirón, el jueves digo donde ha sido, mañana seguiré.
> Pero lo mas asombroso es q un familiar mío ha llamado ha su banco y me dice q ha encargado 300 y sin problema, aunque esto todavía esta por confirmar.



Una cosa es que te digan que pueden traer y otra que mañana les digan en la central que nones. 

Ya ter digo que a mi me ha pasado en muchas entidades.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Abr 2011)

Repito lo mío ha sido real, lo otro lo he puesto en cuarentena yo, pero ya os diré.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿como las guardáis? No os pregunto donde, sino cómo, de que manera, en que recipiente... de cara a que aguanten años. Tengo una de 2000 pesetas y está algo pegajosa, no quisiera que me pasara lo mismo.



En un taper en su plástico original, claro que la mias son de 2008 y 2010.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (19 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿como las guardáis? No os pregunto donde, sino cómo, de que manera, en que recipiente... de cara a que aguanten años. Tengo una de 2000 pesetas y está algo pegajosa, no quisiera que me pasara lo mismo.



¿Qué coño hace uno haciendo preguntas? ¡¡¡¡¡COMPRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Yosako_borrado (19 Abr 2011)

Joer. Ahora el que tenga una de esas cuberterías de plata va tener un pequeño tesoro.

*PD:* ya lo veo, ya. Una de éstas ahora te vale la galaxia.

Cubertera de 114 piezas de plata de ley - Jay - Compras OnLine


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Joer. Ahora el que tenga una de esas cuberterías de plata va tener un pequeño tesoro.
> 
> *PD:* ya lo veo, ya. Una de éstas ahora te vale la galaxia.
> 
> Cubertera de 114 piezas de plata de ley - Jay - Compras OnLine



13.200€??? estan de coña!!!???

Eso da para muchos Karlillos y hasta para pagar a un fundidor y te haga 3 o 4 cuberterias


----------



## Arraez (19 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Una cosa es que te digan que pueden traer y otra que mañana les digan en la central que nones.
> 
> Ya ter digo que a mi me ha pasado en muchas entidades.



En las centrales de CCM te las traen


----------



## Nexus 6 (19 Abr 2011)

*Para electric0*

---> Electric0:

Te he enviado un privado, no me funciona muy bien el navegador, por favor, confírmame si lo has recibido

saludos


----------



## Registrador (19 Abr 2011)

No entiendo nada. El BDE vende monedas de plata a 12€. Estas monedas tienen 16g de plata. Ahora el gr de plata está +- a 1 €. ¿Me estáis diciendo que el BDE vende por 12€ monedas que valen 16€?


----------



## Platón (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> No entiendo nada. El BDE vende monedas de plata a 12€. Estas monedas tienen 16g de plata. Ahora el gr de plata está +- a 1 €. ¿Me estáis diciendo que el BDE vende por 12€ monedas que valen 16€?



Efectivamente, no entiendes nada.

EL BdE no da ni regala nada, NI SIQUIERA VENDE. Solo cambia moneda de curso legal por moneda de curso legal, es su único cometido.

Parece que os necesitais convenceros de que os están regalando las cosas. No te regalan nada, es tu derecho como ciudadano acceder al tesoro de la nación.

Si quieres también te cambia billetes de 500 EUR por kilos de monedas de céntimo.

Esa plata no es del BdE, es del Tesoro. 

Valdrán 16 cuando de forma generalizada se (además de los pardillos de turno) paguen 16. Entonces el precio de la plata será algo mayor, y serán más interesantes las chapas de 20 euros, que garantizan el facial. 

Otra cosa es que te dediques a fundir, con los contactos, cantidades y riesgos ya expuestos con anterioridad.


----------



## Registrador (19 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Efectivamente, no entiendes nada.
> 
> EL BdE no da ni regala nada, NI SIQUIERA VENDE..



¿Cómo que no vende? Si voy al BDE y les doy 12€ ellos me dan 16 gr de plata. ¿Eso no es una venta?


----------



## Platón (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no vende? Si voy al BDE y les doy 12€ ellos me dan 16 gr de plata. ¿Eso no es una venta?



Evidentemente que no es una venta, es un cambio, una permuta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no vende? Si voy al BDE y les doy 12€ ellos me dan 16 gr de plata. ¿Eso no es una venta?



No, es cambio, es como si les das 12€ y te dan 1200 monedas de "cobre" de 1ctm.


----------



## Registrador (19 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No, es cambio, es como si les das 12€ y te dan 1200 monedas de "cobre" de 1ctm.



He borrado mis otros mensajes en el otro hilo. Me decías en el otro hilo, que las racionan, ¿cuántas monedas de 12€ como máximo te "cambian"?


----------



## Gauzon (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no vende? Si voy al BDE y les doy 12€ ellos me dan 16 gr de plata. ¿Eso no es una venta?



Una posible explicación de esto es que cuando el Estado acuñó estas monedas el valor de la plata era muy inferior al actual. Por eso las de hoy son de 20€.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

996€ por persona y día, es decir, 83 monedas. La nada despreciable cantidad de 1.382 gramos de plata fina.
Pero creo que llegas tarde, aunque por aquí se afirma que hay ciudades y sucursales bancarias que aún tienen.
En Madrid agotadas desde hace semanas... :S


----------



## Registrador (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> 996€ por persona y día, es decir, 83 monedas. La nada despreciable cantidad de 1.382 gramos de plata fina.
> Pero creo que llegas tarde, aunque por aquí se afirma que hay ciudades y sucursales bancarias que aún tienen.
> En Madrid agotadas desde hace semanas... :S



83 x 4€ = 332€ de beneficios por día, no está mal.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> 83 x 4€ = 332€ de beneficios por día, no está mal.



Si consigues quién te las compre a 16€, lo cuál no debe ser nada fácil... aunque por aquí hay algún forero que las lleva vendiendo a 16€ desde hace semanas... al menos eso afirma.

Desde luego hay un reconocido comerciante y conforero catalán que las compra a 14€, como así afirma públicamente en su web...

Lo que está claro es que es una buena forma de proteger ahorros, independientemente de que consigas sacar plusvalías a corto plazo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Si consigues quién te las compre a 16€, lo cuál no debe ser nada fácil... aunque por aquí hay algún forero que las lleva vendiendo a 16€ desde hace semanas... al menos eso afirma.
> 
> Desde luego hay un reconocido comerciante y conforero catalán que las compra a 14€, como así afirma públicamente en su web...
> 
> Lo que está claro es que es una buena forma de proteger ahorros, independientemente de que consigas sacar plusvalías a corto plazo.



A 16 y 18 y 20 € las vendes una a una en ebay, con la consiguiente perdida de tiempo...
Si conoces a "plateros", fundidores,... las puedes vender ahora entre 14 y 15 €


----------



## Comtat_Gran (19 Abr 2011)

Alguien que haya ido estos últimos días sabe si en Barcelona quedan de las circuladas?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Si consigues quién te las compre a 16€, lo cuál no debe ser nada fácil... aunque por aquí hay algún forero que las lleva vendiendo a 16€ desde hace semanas... al menos eso afirma.
> 
> Desde luego hay un reconocido comerciante y conforero catalán que las compra a 14€, como así afirma públicamente en su web...
> 
> Lo que está claro es que es una buena forma de proteger ahorros, independientemente de que consigas sacar plusvalías a corto plazo.



Observo con inquietud que hay expresiones del tipo "venden en ebay a 16"...

No es lo mismo "vender" que "poner a la venta", en la primera se materializa, en la segunda es una expectativa, sin embargo la percepción del lector es que realmente se ha materializado la venta a 16€, cuando en realidad no se puede demostrar dicha venta.

Otro punto es el tema de la cantidad, y es que se habla mucho de que se ha vendido tal moneda a 16€ (de forma demostrada y entiendo que fidedigna), sin embargo ahora el dato omitido es la cantidad, ya que en muchas de esas transacciones han sido de cantidades simbólicas...

Otro detalle, hace tiempo expuse el tema de (a niveles estrictamente matemáticos) el valor máximo de una moneda de 12€, siendo el límite 20€, bien el resultado era 16€ (creo que algún forero preguntó sobre el precio de rotura?); ahora bien, si consiguiésemos vender por 20€ una moneda de 12€ (esto es 8€ de ganancia), para volver a comprar una... ¿moneda de 20€? Esto también lo expuse (deflación del sistema de plata del forero); en este caso el sistema se mantiene en kilos de plata... pero sin embargo se aumenta la credibilidad hacia el sistema fiduciario, por el valor facial ¿?¿?¿?

También quiero destacar que por que indique estas inquietudes, no estoy defendiendo los bullion, como algunos foreros indican expresamente que hago, ya que reto a que lo expongan con enlaces a mis comentarios.

Así pues sólo queda realmente una alternativa bajo el punto de vista de los karlillos: Convertir monopoly en k12 o en su defecto en k20, sin vender las k12 a no ser que se pudieran vender por más de 20€ cosa imposible, ya que están limitadas por la k20.


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> 83 x 4€ = 332€ de beneficios por día, no está mal.



Cuidado con el cuento de la lechera...........

-----------------------------------------------

Al resto, no es momento de vender, (en general) es momento de comprar, mejor de 12 que de 20, pero sin hacerle ascos a nada, que no os ciege la codicia... prudencia en la venta... avidez solo en la compra....

Un saludo.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Efectivamente, no entiendes nada.
> 
> EL BdE no da ni regala nada, NI SIQUIERA VENDE. Solo cambia moneda de curso legal por moneda de curso legal, es su único cometido.
> 
> ...



Cuánto tiempo!

100% y 100% :Aplauso:

El Tesoro tiene varias funciones, de las que se representan como a groso modo:
1º Representación de la riqueza del país (todos nosotros) de forma independiente de los poderes (por lo menos en teoría).
2º Políticas sobre el control de la riqueza del país.

El Bde simplemente está para tener el control de cuentas y la FNMT simplemente como la que fabrica la moneda del país (aunque luego tenga también su tienda).

Por encima del Tesoro estará la correspondiente secretaría y por encima estará el ministerio... Y controlándolos a todos está Mordor (Hacienda), en el sentido de que "cuadre" todo.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Observo con inquietud que hay expresiones del tipo "venden en ebay a 16"...
> 
> No es lo mismo "vender" que "poner a la venta", en la primera se materializa, en la segunda es una expectativa, sin embargo la percepción del lector es que realmente se ha materializado la venta a 16€, cuando en realidad no se puede demostrar dicha venta.
> 
> Otro punto es el tema de la cantidad, y es que se habla mucho de que se ha vendido tal moneda a 16€ (de forma demostrada y entiendo que fidedigna), sin embargo ahora el dato omitido es la cantidad, ya que en muchas de esas transacciones han sido de cantidades simbólicas...



El forero que afirmó venderlas a 16€ era por cientos, no por cantidades simbólicas...

El comerciante y conforero que las compra a 14€, te compra todas las que tengas...
Cotización Compra-Venta


----------



## RANGER (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Observo con inquietud que hay expresiones del tipo "venden en ebay a 16"...
> 
> No es lo mismo "vender" que "poner a la venta", en la primera se materializa, en la segunda es una expectativa, sin embargo la percepción del lector es que realmente se ha materializado la venta a 16€, cuando en realidad no se puede demostrar dicha venta.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en algunas cosas, pero no en otras.

En primer lugar, es cierto que el precio al que se pone a la venta algo no tiene por qué corresponderse con el precio al que al final se vende. Además, y esto es una opinión personal, me parece una pérdida de tiempo el andar vendiendo en ebay unas pocas unidades para sacar un beneficio ridículo. Vale más vender por menos y en cantidades.

Sobre lo de vender una moneda de 12 por 20 (con un beneficio de 6€ ??? :: , supongo que ha sido un error), no falta tanto para que lo veas. Y lo que dices que las de 12 están limitadas por las de 20, es como decir que las de 12 están limitadas por las de 12 :: (otra vez) , y que mientras queden de 12 no se podrán vender por 13 (o más)

Sobre el cambio de las de 12 por las de 20, con los ojos cerrados, y te aseguro que confianza en el sistema tengo poca.


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> El forero que afirmó venderlas a 16€ era por cientos, no por cantidades simbólicas...
> 
> El comerciante y conforero que las compra a 14€, te compra todas las que tengas...
> Cotización Compra-Venta



Hay que ser comedido.... no repitamos la fibre del oro....

Hace unos instantes le he ingresado a un conforero una partida que le he comprado a 14.50€/pieza, el puede dar fe si quiere, ya se empezan a comprar y vender en diversas partidas, a diferentes precios, pero que no os entre el nervio..... las prisas no son buenas.

Como todo, tienen una demanda y una oferta, en un mercado incipiente, y por ahora libre y salvaje,..... yo mismo tiendo a comprar, soy demanda, pero no las 24 horas del dia, ni todos los dias, solo cuando antes tengo una venta y/o liquidez (en papeles de colores) para pagar.

En cualquier caso os repito que no es momento de vender, solo de comprar, al menos hoy, ¿mañana? mañana ya veremos.

Un saludo


----------



## Jantias (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> 996€ por persona y día, es decir, 83 monedas. La nada despreciable cantidad de 1.382 gramos de plata fina.
> Pero creo que llegas tarde, aunque por aquí se afirma que hay ciudades y sucursales bancarias que aún tienen.
> En Madrid agotadas desde hace semanas... :S




Actualizo información al respecto: hoy en Murcia quedaban. Le he preguntado al cajero directamente si a la semana que viene quedarían para pasarme a por otra saca y dice que sin problemas. O sea que parece que no hay escasez.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> De acuerdo en algunas cosas, pero no en otras.
> 
> En primer lugar, es cierto que el precio al que se pone a la venta algo no tiene por qué corresponderse con el precio al que al final se vende. Además, y esto es una opinión personal, me parece una pérdida de tiempo el andar vendiendo en ebay unas pocas unidades para sacar un beneficio ridículo. Vale más vender por menos y en cantidades.
> 
> ...



Corregido, gracias.

Sí claro, las k20 limitan a las k12 (en el contexto de que las k20 se puedan obtener sin problemas).

Las k20 limitan a las k20 (en el contexto de que las k20 se puedan obtener sin problemas).

Sin embargo, y aquí es donde vienen mis inquietudes del post original (inquietudes de tergiversar el contexto u otros datos):

Las k12 limitan a las k12 (en el contexto de que las k12 se puedan obtener sin problemas)... Esto puede dejar de cumplirse, ya que observamos cómo la disponibilidad de algunos sitios es nula.

El cambiar k12 por k20 sólo ganas la promesa de materializar los beneficios en un ¿nuevo sistema monetario? ¿nueva moneda?...

Indícame esto último, ya que me interesa tu punto de vista.


----------



## Arraez (19 Abr 2011)

Tal como yo lo veo, si la plata llega a subir su precio como para que las monedas de 12 valgan, por ejemplo, 22€ en plata, yo las vendería a 19-19,50... y las cambiaría inmediatamente por las de 20.
Si he llegado 9 años tarde y he podido conseguir de 12 (las primeras son del 2002... y tengo muchas) no creo que haya mucho problema en conseguir la del mundial y la de la campoamor que no hace ni un año que salieron.
Así es como yo lo veo, también contando que en Albacete yo estoy consiguiendo sin problemas, por lo que se ve que aquí la gente no se entera mucho.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> *El forero que afirmó venderlas a 16€ era por cientos, no por cantidades simbólicas...*
> 
> El comerciante y conforero que las compra a 14€, *te compra todas las que tengas...*
> Cotización Compra-Venta



Otra vez...

Estas son las inquietudes... Tergiversación de conceptos (sé que sin mala fé)...

1º No es por poner en duda a ningún forero, sin embargo caemos en la confianza abstracta.

2º En este caso, la confianza parece que es más sólida (ya contamos con una tienda y todo), sin embargo el "te compra todas las que tengas" es relativo.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Tal como yo lo veo, si la plata llega a subir su precio como para que las monedas de 12 valgan, por ejemplo, 22€ en plata, yo las vendería a 19-19,50... y las cambiaría inmediatamente por las de 20.
> Si he llegado 9 años tarde y he podido conseguir de 12 (las primeras son del 2002... y tengo muchas) no creo que haya mucho problema en conseguir la del mundial y la de la campoamor que no hace ni un año que salieron.
> Así es como yo lo veo, también contando que en Albacete yo estoy consiguiendo sin problemas, por lo que se ve que aquí la gente no se entera mucho.



El problema es que si empiezas con 100kilos de k12 y las vendes todas a 19, luego con ese dinero te comprarías las k20... ¿Qué ocurre? que te quedas con menos kilos de plata que cuando empezaste...

¿Donde fueron a parar esos kilos de menos? _Al sistema fiduciario_


----------



## Ayunador (19 Abr 2011)

*Duda con la plata, oro o lo que sea.*

Buenas a todos.

Como buen ignorante de muchas cosas, me preguntaba porqué compráis monedas y monedas de éstas ¿Es mejor que tener dinero en el banco? y luego, ¿dónde se pueden guardar? ¿en el banco?. También me preguntaba porqué las acuñan y las venden. Un poco de teoría pal final de la jornada.... gracias de antemano a los eruditos del tema


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ...............
> 
> 
> 2º En este caso, la confianza parece que es más sólida (ya contamos con una tienda y todo), sin embargo el "te compra todas las que tengas" es relativo.



No se pueden afirmar cosas categoricas "a lo salvaje" es dificil que este señor pudiera comprarme "todas las que tengo" o puedo conseguir, porque es muy dificil que tenga salida y liquidez para hacerlo... no dudo que se dedique a las monedas y sea honrado y muy buena gente, lo que dudo es que tenga/pueda comprar todas las que se le presenten, porque se le pueden presentar varios millones de hoy para mañana, llegaria en momento pues que se quedaria sin liquidez, y muy a su pesar, seguramente deberia de decir que no puede/quiere mas.

Por favor, quitaros los pajaritos de la cabeza (en general)..... OJO con la fiebre del ORO, en este caso PLATA, en comportamiento irracional termina en burbuja....

un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No se pueden afirmar cosas categoricas "a lo salvaje" es dificil que este señor pudiera comprarme "todas las que tengo" o puedo conseguir, porque es muy dificil que tenga salida y liquidez para hacerlo... no dudo que se dedique a las monedas y sea honrado y muy buena gente, lo que dudo es que tenga/pueda comprar todas las que se le presenten, porque se le pueden presentar varios millones de hoy para mañana, llegaria en momento pues que se quedaria sin liquidez, y muy a su pesar, seguramente deberia de decir que no puede/quiere mas.
> 
> Por favor, quitaros los pajaritos de la cabeza (en general)..... OJO con la fiebre del ORO, en este caso PLATA, en comportamiento irracional termina en burbuja....
> 
> un saludo



Pues asi es, el freno esta echado hasta la semana que viene si se quiere cobrar en efectivo al momento no se puede. Todo tiene un límite


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Como buen ignorante de muchas cosas, me preguntaba porqué compráis monedas y monedas de éstas ¿Es mejor que tener dinero en el banco? y luego, ¿dónde se pueden guardar? ¿en el banco?. También me preguntaba porqué las acuñan y las venden. Un poco de teoría pal final de la jornada.... gracias de antemano a los eruditos del tema



buen ignorante -> El foro le invita a que lea los hilos de:

comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial
comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2
plata-hilo-oficial-ii
Y muchos más interesantes por las aportaciones de todos los foreros.

porqué compráis monedas y monedas de éstas -> Estas monedas (k12 y k20) son otro soporte para el dinero, en vez de ser papel o cuproníquel (material de las monedas de centimos y euro), se usa la plata de ley 925. Tiene propiedades muy parecidas al "dinero habitual", siendo legal y de libre circulación; también tiene ciertas desventajas o lagunas: Su uso está limitado al país emisor, su poder liberatorio está en duda (que no su valor liberatorio)... 
Esto último quiere decir que sirven para pj. pagar una cerveza, siempre y cuando el camarero acepte este tipo de monedas (valor liberatorio -> capacidad para cancelar deudas); sin el camarero dijese que no acepta el tipo de moneda, nos encontramos con el peliagudo poder liberatorio, que consiste en que la moneda tiene capacidad forzosa de cancelar la deuda (en este caso pagar la cerveza por narices con la moneda).

Este último término "poder liberatorio", ha sido ampliamente debatido en este hilo... Digamos que está en tablas

¿Es mejor que tener dinero en el banco? -> Tener dinero en el banco es útil, en cuanto se pagan facturas, recibos... Ahora si son los ahorros, es bueno diversificar.

¿dónde se pueden guardar? ¿en el banco? -> No, ni en cajas de seguridad, ni en blue space (almacenes alquilados)... Uno debe tener la responsabilidad de sus bienes, en concreto este (monedas de plata) debería almacenarlo usted particularmente; buenas prácticas y métodos de almacenamiento los encontrará dispersos por el hilo.

También le recomiendo el documental "dinero es deuda"

También me preguntaba porqué las acuñan y las venden -> La acuñación es para ponerle el valor facial, perfecto sería que tuviesen la ley de plata y los cantos estriados.

Como dijo platón hace unos post, no las venden, es otro medio (vehículo o soporte) que nos pertenece a todos...

Yo personalmente he materializado mi participación del tesoro público, soy un ciudadano crítico y también quiero controlar la parte que me corresponde de riqueza del país.

En los hilos hay más, mucho más...


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Pues asi es, el freno esta echado hasta la semana que viene si se quiere cobrar en efectivo al momento no se puede. Todo tiene un límite



Me alegra mucho leerle andorrano, y mas que confirme mis palabras, ya que no se pueden hacer afirmaciones categoricas de ese calibre, Ud. y yo sabemos que esas afirmaciones "salvajes" solo provocan "fiebre de oro" y aparicion de burbujas, hay dinero para ganar/mantener el capital ahorrado con las monedas de 12 (y luego 20), pero no es sano para nada "el cuento de la lechera".

Un muy cordial y afectuoso saludo desde Cordoba.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Otra vez...
> 
> Estas son las inquietudes... Tergiversación de conceptos (sé que sin mala fé)...
> 
> ...



16€ a día de hoy me parece excesivo cuando aún se pueden conseguir por 12€.
14€ es más que buen precio, de hecho varios foreros ofrecemos cantidades similares en el hilo BID-ASK...


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Pues asi es, el freno esta echado hasta la semana que viene si se quiere cobrar en efectivo al momento no se puede. Todo tiene un límite



Pero más o menos cuántas llegas a admitir en una semana???

(si se puede saber, claro...)


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Abr 2011)

Jantias dijo:


> Actualizo información al respecto: hoy en Murcia quedaban. Le he preguntado al cajero directamente si a la semana que viene quedarían para pasarme a por otra saca y dice que sin problemas. O sea que parece que no hay escasez.



El barón rojo os manda recuerdos metaleros desde el BDE. Estaba tiogilito pa variar cargando. Ahora vienen en sacas en vez de en piruletas.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Solo quiero puntualizar que el valor máximo de las monedas de 12€ será el equivalente a la cotización de la plata que contienen en el momento en que ya no estén disponibles en el BDE,el mínimo lo tenemos pero el máximo aún no hemos visto nada.
> Si llegan a venderse a 19-20€ ¿donde creeis que estarán ya las de 20€ ?.ienso:



Vuelves a tener el mismo problema de forma indefinida... ¿O crees que no marcarían las nuevas monedas con un límite de pj. 30€?

Indícanos qué harías, ya que me interesa tu opinión.


----------



## Arraez (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> El problema es que si empiezas con 100kilos de k12 y las vendes todas a 19, luego con ese dinero te comprarías las k20... ¿Qué ocurre? que te quedas con menos kilos de plata que cuando empezaste...
> 
> ¿Donde fueron a parar esos kilos de menos? _Al sistema fiduciario_



Te equivocas, empecé con cero!!!! jajaja!!!! Pero sí, te comprendo, llevas toda la razón... solo trataría de proteger la inversión, gracias al sistema fiducidario también... pero repito, sé que llevas toda la razón. Sería algo así como pagar 1€ por un seguro.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Te equivocas, *empecé con cero*!!!! jajaja!!!! Pero sí, te comprendo, llevas toda la razón... solo trataría de proteger la inversión, gracias al sistema fiducidario también... pero repito, sé que llevas toda la razón. Sería algo así como pagar 1€ por un seguro.



_El escenario que propuse se empezaba con 100Kilos_

1€ por seguro, bueno, ya dependería del contexto de cada uno, ya que no es lo mismo 100 monedas que 30.000 monedas, lo cual hace ya una suma jugosa.


----------



## Aferro (19 Abr 2011)

Hola.
¿Sabeis si aun quedan karlillos en Valencia?

SAlut


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No se pueden afirmar cosas categoricas "a lo salvaje" es dificil que este señor pudiera comprarme "todas las que tengo" o puedo conseguir, porque es muy dificil que tenga salida y liquidez para hacerlo... no dudo que se dedique a las monedas y sea honrado y muy buena gente, lo que dudo es que tenga/pueda comprar todas las que se le presenten, porque se le pueden presentar varios millones de hoy para mañana, llegaria en momento pues que se quedaria sin liquidez, y muy a su pesar, seguramente deberia de decir que no puede/quiere mas.
> 
> Por favor, quitaros los pajaritos de la cabeza (en general)..... OJO con la fiebre del ORO, en este caso PLATA, en comportamiento irracional termina en burbuja....
> 
> un saludo



Otra tergiversación (entiendo que sin mala fé sire electric0)

Correcto sería que quoteases el mensaje de maragold, al cual yo respondo, ya que sino se descontextualiza y parece que la murga me la das a mí ¿entiendo no?


----------



## Gamu (19 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Alguien que haya ido estos últimos días sabe si en Barcelona quedan de las circuladas?
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Si quedan, de las circuladas.

Y parece que aun quedan bastantes.

Esta mañana me he acercado a cargar unas cuantas más, y me he encontrado al menos con 5 personas que venian a lo mismo. Un chico iba con la que parecia su madre para cargar más jejeje. 

No se si eran foreros, pero lo parecian. lol


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Otra tergiversación (entiendo que sin mala fé sire electric0)
> 
> Correcto sería que quoteases el mensaje de maragold, al cual yo respondo, ya que sino se descontextualiza y parece que la murga me la das a mí ¿entiendo no?



Era para maragold, es evidente, el es el que se ha montado en un momento el "cuento de le lechera" y no vos.

Saludos


----------



## Comtat_Gran (19 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Si quedan, de las circuladas.
> 
> Y parece que aun quedan bastantes.
> 
> ...



Gracias! 

Dejadme alguna :: para la la vuelta de semana me acercaré y veré si puedo cargar algo con lo que me sobre después de las vacaciones lonchafinistas en el pueblo que me voy a marcar.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Era para maragold, es evidente, el es el que se ha montado en un momento el "cuento de le lechera" y no vos.
> 
> Saludos



O sea, que el cuento de la lechera me lo monto yo, cuando usted mismo nos contaba en este hilo hace justo dos semanas...



electric0 dijo:


> No, me temo que no le voy a vender ninguna,.... las que yo vendo se las vendo a una persona nada mas y me las paga muy bien, precio que este no me va a pagar ni en broma... al resto les compro cuando tengo liquidez y a veces y segun la confianza cuando no tengo liquidez tambien, para pagarselas despues... aparte de que no tenga liquidez (me temo) para comprarme, ya que comprar compro de poco en poco, pero vender lo suelo hacer en masivas cantidades, vamos que casi pongo la moto a una rueda del peso, jajajajajajaja (es una exageracion evidentemente pero si las vendo por varios kilos y no de 30 en 30)
> 
> Negocio sencillo, compro y vendo, tengo vendedores y comprador masivo...., y como es evidente los beneficios los mantengo en "genero" misma moneda que compro y vendo, acumulando beneficios sobre beneficios.... algunos llegan tarde cuando otros llevamos ya mucho tiempo, incluso comprando cuando estaban a 7 o 8 € a metal (entiendase)
> 
> Asi que a inventar ..... pues eso, a inventar a la via





electric0 dijo:


> Solo hay que ponerle valor...... seran 2.000 piezas y por llevarselas todas se las dejo al modico precio de 16€/pieza en total 32.000€ en billetes no correlativos no marcados, y de distintos valores desde 5 a 100€, el transporte corre de su cuenta... mas detalles por MP.... por menos ni me muevo y se las dejo a mi comprador habitual, que ademas vive a 3 kilometros de mi casa y es amigo desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> Pd: hay que ser muy idiota si alguien piensa que tanta moneda esta debajo de un colchon, .... donde estan, estan seguras para muchos años.


----------



## Gamu (19 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Dejadme alguna :: para la la vuelta de semana me acercaré y veré si puedo cargar algo con lo que me sobre después de las vacaciones lonchafinistas en el pueblo que me voy a marcar.



Una chica estaba haciendo bolsitas pillando monedas de una bolsa grande, y pude ver que tenian varias carretillas llenas de monedas plateado brillante... asi que no creo que se agoten por el momento. 

Pero a base de ir a buscar más, algún día se agotarán... de eso no cabe duda, porque demanda sobra.


----------



## RANGER (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Corregido, gracias.
> 
> Sí claro, las k20 limitan a las k12 (en el contexto de que las k20 se puedan obtener sin problemas).
> 
> ...



Las de 20 se pueden conseguir sin problemas, cierto, igual que las de 12 aún en muchos sitios. Y se están vendiendo las de 12 por más del valor facial *en sitios donde aún hay disponibilidad* a 12.

Todo depende de como mires la "moneda". Si te fijas en el metal, no importa que tenga grabado un 12, un 20 o un 50. 

¿Veremos las de 12 a más de 20€? No hace falta ni que suba más el precio de la plata, con los precios actuales, sólo con una "corrección" del Euro frente al USD sería suficiente (por temas de importación, pago en USD, y a la hora de hacer "previsiones" y estudiar precios, hago los cálculos con el cambio a 1,30, y no a 1,43 como está ahora, es un cambio más "equilibrado")

Entonces, si tengo claro que me interesa más el metal que el facial, ¿por qué prefiero cambiar de 12 por de 20? Lo que me interese a mí, no tiene por que interesar a otros, y seguramente se conseguirá un mejor precio en un momento dado ofreciendo un "suelo" a 20€/moneda que no a 12€/moneda. En cambio si te quieres hacer un anillo y unos pendientes el facial te da igual. 

Y no es que tenga intención de vender (aún no he vendido ninguna, al contrario, hoy tengo 83 más que ayer pero 83 menos que mañana  ), pero nunca se sabe. Es más, es probable que en breve tenga que sacar al mercado un par de miles de ellas (necesidades de liquidez para una buena oportunidad en el negocio), pero por un tema puntual; cambio *dinero* por papeles de colores, papeles de colores por unos y ceros en un ordenador, unos y ceros por mercancía, mercancía por ... hasta cerrar el círculo y volver a *dinero* lo antes posible. 

No sé si me explico.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Las de 20 se pueden conseguir sin problemas, cierto, igual que las de 12 aún en muchos sitios. Y se están vendiendo las de 12 por más del valor facial *en sitios donde aún hay disponibilidad* a 12.
> 
> Todo depende de como mires la "moneda". Si te fijas en el metal, no importa que tenga grabado un 12, un 20 o un 50.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy interesante tu punto de vista, recalco lo siguiente:

"Y se están vendiendo las de 12 por más del valor facial *en sitios donde aún hay disponibilidad* a 12"

Para hacer esta afirmación hay que aportar datos con volúmenes de ventas realizadas, sino las ventas simbólicas se convierten en la bandera del mantra...

"Todo depende de como mires la "moneda""
100% Muy acertado y muy interesante, aquí pienso que (yo particularmente) hay que llegar a una situación equilibrada y que sea consistente a lo largo del tiempo (corto, medio y largo plazo).

"sólo con una "corrección" del Euro frente al USD sería suficiente"
Además nos evitaríamos espirales alcistas innecesarias, se corrige el off-set y a seguir, cuantos más límites de monedas tengamos (k12, k20, ¿k30?) mayor abanico de posibilidades, pero también mayor gestión y control...

"¿por qué prefiero cambiar de 12 por de 20? Lo que me interese a mí, no tiene por que interesar a otros, y seguramente se conseguirá un mejor precio en un momento dado ofreciendo un "suelo" a 20€/moneda que no a 12€/moneda"

Cierto, cada forero tendrá su contexto, y es de buena práctica tener una solución balanceada (equilibrada como indicaste en otro aspecto) y consistente en la mayoría de escenarios que se pudieran dar.

Lo del suelo difiero de tu opinión, ya que podría darse el caso de que se midiera por gramo de plata sin importar el seguro... No sé, creo que también habría que tener en cuenta los aspectos de costes operativos en la transformación k12->k20 así como la "cesión" que se haría al sistema fiduciario por dicha transacción.

"cambio *dinero* por papeles de colores, papeles de colores por unos y ceros en un ordenador, unos y ceros por mercancía, mercancía por ... hasta cerrar el círculo y volver a *dinero* lo antes posible"

Muy robusta la actuación; propone centralizar la riqueza en el micro-sistema de plata del forero, esto aportaría mayor poder sobre el pueblo, así como micro-sistemas independientes de movimiento de economía en caso de "emergencia", ya que hoy son monopolys y mañana la transformación puede ser en perlas de energía, semillas o ficheros de información. Efectivamente las k12/20 tienen mayor aporte de confianza en la conversión plata-virtual (pasando por el papel) que a la inversa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Otro detalle, hace tiempo expuse el tema de (a niveles estrictamente matemáticos) el valor máximo de una moneda de 12€, siendo el límite 20€, bien el resultado era 16€ (creo que algún forero preguntó sobre el precio de rotura?); ahora bien, si consiguiésemos vender por 20€ una moneda de 12€ (esto es 8€ de ganancia), para volver a comprar una... ¿moneda de 20€? Esto también lo expuse (deflación del sistema de plata del forero); en este caso el sistema se mantiene en kilos de plata... pero sin embargo se aumenta la credibilidad hacia el sistema fiduciario, por el valor facial ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> También quiero destacar que por que indique estas inquietudes, no estoy defendiendo los bullion, como algunos foreros indican expresamente que hago, ya que reto a que lo expongan con enlaces a mis comentarios.
> 
> Así pues sólo queda realmente una alternativa bajo el punto de vista de los karlillos: Convertir monopoly en k12 o en su defecto en k20, sin vender las k12 a no ser que se pudieran vender por más de 20€ cosa imposible, ya que están limitadas por la k20.




Vaya sarta de memeces que se leen estos días en los hilos de metales. El precio de la moneda de 12 euros no tiene más límite que el que marque la plata. Evidentemente cuando en plata rebasen los 20 euros ya no quedarán monedas de 20 euros. 

¿O te has creido que en el BdE tienen reservas de plata indefinidas para surtir al mercado por debajo del spot?

JOder, cuanto memo opinando...

Por cierto, vaya owneo el de fantasmón-TioGilito yendo al BdE cada día...jajaja...estará recuperando el tiempo predido...También estará lamentándose de cuando vendió los paquillos a 8 euros y vino al foro a presumir de ello...:XX:


----------



## Arraez (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> _El escenario que propuse se empezaba con 100Kilos_
> 
> 1€ por seguro, bueno, ya dependería del contexto de cada uno, ya que no es lo mismo 100 monedas que 30.000 monedas, lo cual hace ya una suma jugosa.



Era un ejemplo. Si tienes 100 monedas las puedes vender a 19 (por ejemplo). Si tienes 10000, las venderás a 19,90... (si quieres proteger)


----------



## hypnostik (19 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, no se las carretillas que habrá dentro del BdE, pero las cajeras decían esta mañana que os habeis "fundido" todas las k12 del 2010! :Aplauso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

hypnostik dijo:


> Por cierto, no se las carretillas que habrá dentro del BdE, pero las cajeras decían esta mañana que os habeis "fundido" todas las k12 del 2010! :Aplauso:



Es lo primero que tenia que pasar....
Son los primeros en "salir" pues fueron los ultimos en entrar, y tb son los de menor tirada, poco mas de 800.000


----------



## hypnostik (19 Abr 2011)

Apuesto que no soy el único que lo sabe por estos hilos... 

Alguien tenía que decirlo, ejpeculadoreh! ::

De 2009 no hay problema de momento en BCN, creo...


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Si quedan, de las circuladas.
> 
> Y parece que aun quedan bastantes.
> 
> ...



Ese era yo Gamu. ¿Tu ibas de mochilero tambien?


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya sarta de memeces que se leen estos días en los hilos de metales. El precio de la moneda de 12 euros no tiene más límite que el que marque la plata. Evidentemente cuando en plata rebasen los 20 euros ya no quedarán monedas de 20 euros.
> 
> ¿O te has creido que en el BdE tienen reservas de plata indefinidas para surtir al mercado por debajo del spot?
> 
> ...



Lo he visto las 8 veces que he ido, siempre acompañado por otra persona. Eso significa que o coincide conmigo siempre o que va 4 veces diarias, igual no le dicen nada.


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante tu punto de vista, recalco lo siguiente:
> 
> "Y se están vendiendo las de 12 por más del valor facial *en sitios donde aún hay disponibilidad* a 12"
> 
> ...



Yo te digo que en Madrid las que se venden, se venden ya a más de 14 euros, yo mismo he hecho más de 1, más de 2 y más de 3 transaciones a ese precio,...


----------



## Gamu (19 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ese era yo Gamu. ¿Tu ibas de mochilero tambien?



No, yo iba con chaqueta de cuero negra, tu salias cuando yo entraba. 

Por cierto,el gamusino original siempre seré yo jejejejeje


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (19 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> buen ignorante -> El foro le invita a que lea los hilos de:
> 
> comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial
> comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2
> ...



He añadido una parte de tu post a la "guía del ahorro" de bombollaimmobiliaria.com : http://www.bombollaimmobiliaria.com/drupal/ca/monedes_plata

También la he añadido al cuadro de alternativas de ahorro y, aunque lo principal es diversificar, la alternativa de las monedas de plata de curso legal és la que tiene un balance más netamente positivo:

http://www.bombollaimmobiliaria.com/drupal/ca/alternatives_estalvi

Saludos!


----------



## Cordoba (19 Abr 2011)

C.J. Te he mandado un privado, contesta por favor.


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya sarta de memeces que se leen estos días en los hilos de metales. *El precio de la moneda de 12 euros no tiene más límite que el que marque la plata*. *Evidentemente cuando en plata rebasen los 20 euros ya no quedarán monedas de 20 euros*.
> 
> ¿O te has creido que en el BdE tienen reservas de plata indefinidas para surtir al mercado por debajo del spot?
> 
> ...



El precio de la moneda de 12 euros no tiene más límite que el que marque la plata -> Hábil, aunque como vuelvo a indicar empiezas a tergiversar la información, das datos, algunos correctos en su contexto, y empiezas a mezclar, luego pones el segundo apunte:

Evidentemente cuando en plata rebasen los 20 euros ya no quedarán monedas de 20 euros -> Sin embargo callas otros eventos que se poducirían, como se saliese la k30.

Aportas datos interesantes, sí; sin embargo, a lo largo de todo el hilo, quien lo lea tranquilamente, observará las omisiones, información sesgada y descalificaciones, cuando no entonces a pasar páginas, a crear multinicks, desviar, a veces me da la sensación de que fuisteis subasteros reconvertidos a plateros...

Gradualmente se van quitando datos que eran la base fundamental de este hilo, primero la disponibilidad de monedas del BdE y seguidamente el excel de Garrapatez (gracias por el aporte del excel forero garrapatez).

Realizas negocios con este tema, abriendo un hilo para ello el Bid-Ask, y ¿quieres ser también la guía de todos los foreros sin que haya opiniones críticas?

Escurridizo como una anguila... pero no eres consistente, al final te acabas enredando en tu propia madeja, tu situación te invalida ante el foro; realmente casi todos los que postean en el bid-ask tienen una opinión interesada, que coincide (en la mayoría de los casos) con descalificar opiniones distintas (que no contrarias).

Hazte un favor, haznos un favor: Ignórame, saldremos ganando todos.

PD. En un post tuyo lo indicaste, cumplelo.


----------



## electric0 (19 Abr 2011)

Yo es que flipo en colores, alucino pepinillos, cada vez que sube la plata mas de lo habitual, cada vez que da un tironcito que se sale de la tonica diaria, llega la marabunta.... empezamos con si las de 12, si las de 20, que si el poder liberatorio, 900 nicks nuevos (muchos de ellos multinicks) y empezamos a jugar de nuevo al ""pero tu eres mas tonto""...... manda güevos..... 

¿que hareis cuando llege a los 1000€/k? y.......... ¿cuando llege a los 1500€/K? 

Me autocito para los despistados...................



electric0 dijo:


> Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.
> 
> Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....
> 
> ...




Y si entre todos dejamos de escribir tonterias de tipo "" y tu mas "" mejor, que esto empieza a parecer un gallinero.


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> C.J. Te he mandado un privado, contesta por favor.




Paciencia, estaba en el gimnasio, jeje.

Ya está contestado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Yo es que flipo en colores, alucino pepinillos, cada vez que sube la plata mas de lo habitual, cada vez que da un tironcito que se sale de la tonica diaria, llega la marabunta.... empezamos con si las de 12, si las de 20, que si el poder liberatorio, 900 nicks nuevos (muchos de ellos multinicks) y empezamos a jugar de nuevo al ""pero tu eres mas tonto""...... manda güevos.....
> 
> ¿que hareis cuando llege a los 1000€/k? y.......... ¿cuando llege a los 1500€/K?
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien sensato.... como se nota que los "viejos foreros" que estamos aun somos sensatos.

Yo solo añadiria una cosa, que CADA UNO HAGA LO QUE LE SALGA DE AHI, pero que no toque los cojones...


----------



## Showt1me (19 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Pero más o menos cuántas llegas a admitir en una semana???
> 
> (si se puede saber, claro...)




Yo entiendo por su comentario que el sigue admiento monedas, lo que os pagara mediante transferencia porque no tiene liquidez en billetes, aun asi que lo confirme/desmienta el mismo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> El precio de la moneda de 12 euros no tiene más límite que el que marque la plata -> Hábil, aunque como vuelvo a indicar empiezas a tergiversar la información, das datos, algunos correctos en su contexto, y empiezas a mezclar, luego pones el segundo apunte:
> 
> Evidentemente cuando en plata rebasen los 20 euros ya no quedarán monedas de 20 euros -> Sin embargo callas otros eventos que se poducirían, como se saliese la k30.
> 
> ...




A que jode este hio en el principal?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html


Dime...quien lo abrió?


No te pongas así porque diga que se acabarán también las de 20 euros, y las de 30, y las que salgan si la plata sigue subiendo...

Es la simple realidad...por mucho que pese a los manipuladores baratos.

Por suerte la gente sabe bien quien aporta en este foro y quienes están para manipular.


A joderse!
::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Vuelves a tener el mismo problema de forma indefinida... ¿O crees que no marcarían las nuevas monedas con un límite de pj. 30€?
> 
> Indícanos qué harías, ya que me interesa tu opinión.




Si en plata están por encima de 30 compraremos las de 30, y se agotarían...y así sucesivamente...

¿No ves que no hay límite? No hay que ser un lumbreras para darse cuenta....:XX.


(por cierto, he vuelto a subir el hilo del principal para celebrar tus intervenciones....¿verdad que jode?)


----------



## Aferro (20 Abr 2011)

Hola.
Decir que las de 12 están agotadas en BdE de valencia. Ya he ido dos veces y nada de nada. :´(
¿Habrá que cambiar a las de 20 ?
Salut


----------



## RANGER (20 Abr 2011)

En Barcelona se acaban hoy. Les quedan "para un rato".


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> En Barcelona se acaban hoy. Les quedan "para un rato".



Lo confirmare estos dias.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (20 Abr 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> En Barcelona se acaban hoy. Les quedan "para un rato".



En serio? Gamu comentaba que ayer o anteayer llegó a ver cajas llenas y que le parecía que aún con la caña que se les estaba dando quedaban para unos días.


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> En serio? Gamu comentaba que ayer o anteayer llegó a ver cajas llenas y que le parecía que aún con la caña que se les estaba dando quedaban para unos días.



Yo les vi carretillas, pero tambien es verdad que una dijo "ya lo sabia yo, esto de las vacaciones es lo que tiene" despues de la saqueada que le pegabamos.

Yo me lleve 150 y si mañana quedan 166 mas. Y si la semana que viene quedan 249 mas. Pero tambien te digo que el mes pasado yo mismo creia que no quedaban porque me vino un cajero gritando que se las habiamos agotado todas y un chaval me las queria comprar a 13 en el mismo mostrador.

Mañana confirmo si quedan, para mi que si.


----------



## RANGER (20 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> En serio? Gamu comentaba que ayer o anteayer llegó a ver cajas llenas y que le parecía que aún con la caña que se les estaba dando quedaban para unos días.



Es lo que me ha comentado la cajera, que si seguía la cosa al ritmo que llevaba esta mañana y dias anteriores, para mañana no llegaban.

Las 83 que me he llevado eran de 2004 (Isabel I), sin plástico, y hay bastantes manchadas (circuladas con manchas para todos los gustos). Creo que ya están dando lo que queda de los restos.


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Es lo que me ha comentado la cajera, que si seguía la cosa al ritmo que llevaba esta mañana y dias anteriores, para mañana no llegaban.
> 
> Las 83 que me he llevado eran de 2004 (Isabel I), sin plástico, y hay bastantes manchadas (circuladas con manchas para todos los gustos). Creo que ya están dando lo que queda de los restos.



Ostias!!!. Ayer eran de 2010. La cosa va mal entonces.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Yo entiendo por su comentario que el sigue admiento monedas, lo que os pagara mediante transferencia porque no tiene liquidez en billetes, aun asi que lo confirme/desmienta el mismo.



Exacto si se quiere al contado en el momento no puedo comprar más, sino se tiene prisa entonces si se cierra precio y en 5 o 6 dias se cobra.

PD: No me extraña que no queden en el BDE de Barcelona


----------



## gurrumino (20 Abr 2011)

Aqui uno enfebrecido de leer tanto estos temas y que se ha quedado sin K12s, uno no sabe si empezar a pillar K20s , o esperar un momento bueno y comprar algunas onzas a precios de por ejemplo el forero _elandorrano por decir alguien , en principio mas que nada por tener algo de pasta fuera del sistema convencional , pero poca .
Pido opinion por favor , no mofas ni criticas inconstructivas jeje. Gracias .


----------



## Overlord (20 Abr 2011)

Los maños siguen sin enterarse de qué va la fiesta y en el BdE de Zaragoza quedan de todos los años. 

De algunas me dice el cajero que ya apenas quedan con plástico, de los primeros años principalmente. Me ha dado a entender que de 2009 -2010 hay a cascoporro en la cámara.

:baba:


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> alguien sabe decirme si quedan en murcia y/o en granada?



Tienes un par de privis, cuando puedas me respondes ;-)


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aqui uno enfebrecido de leer tanto estos temas y que se ha quedado sin K12s, uno no sabe si empezar a pillar K20s , o esperar un momento bueno y comprar algunas onzas a precios de por ejemplo el forero _elandorrano por decir alguien , en principio mas que nada por tener algo de pasta fuera del sistema convencional , pero poca .
> Pido opinion por favor , no mofas ni criticas inconstructivas jeje. Gracias .



Hasta que no se agoten, TOTALMENTE, todas las K12s no te plantees siquiera entrar en las K20s. Cuando se paguen las K12s al precio de la plata entonces metete en las K20s.


----------



## Gamu (20 Abr 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Los maños siguen sin enterarse de qué va la fiesta y en el BdE de Zaragoza quedan de todos los años.
> 
> De algunas me dice el cajero que ya apenas quedan con plástico, de los primeros años principalmente. Me ha dado a entender que de 2009 -2010 hay a cascoporro en la cámara.
> 
> :baba:



Ostras! el lunes tengo que pasar por Zaragoza... cargaré con plastiquillo para subvencionarme las vacaciones.

Jejeje

Esta mañana he ido a primera hora y todavía las daban en buen estado... si a segunda hora las daban malas no se porque será.


----------



## maruel (20 Abr 2011)

Alguien sabe como van de reservas por el BDE de Murcia......

Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (20 Abr 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> No olvideis que la tirada de estas últimas es de "solo" 1.000.000 (+-) de unidades.
> Eso sí ,es tan solo mi opinión.



¿De donde saca ese dato?

El BOE no dice lo mismo:

_El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado_ 

Si hay "demanda" podriamos "exigir" a los "poderes públicos" los 4 millones de piezas, ya que forman parte del Tesoro de la nación. 

Al final serán importantes los registros de movimiento de plata en los BdE.


http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/10/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-15621.pdf
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/02/15/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-2905.pdf


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿De donde saca ese dato?
> 
> El BOE no dice lo mismo:
> 
> ...



Pues la FNMT los publica cada año, no digas cosas que no son....

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/20_EU_12_EU_2000_pts_2010.pdf


----------



## hypnostik (20 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> En serio? Gamu comentaba que ayer o anteayer llegó a ver cajas llenas y que le parecía que aún con la caña que se les estaba dando quedaban para unos días.



Desde el lugar que Gamu puede ver las carretillas de monedas es imposible distinguir si son de 12 o de 20


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

hypnostik dijo:


> Desde el lugar que Gamu puede ver las carretillas de monedas es imposible distinguir si son de 12 o de 20



De tales carretillas salian bolsas de caramelos de a 12. Si no que se lo digan a tiogilito.


----------



## Showt1me (20 Abr 2011)

Pregunta: Una vez se acaban las del BDE de BCN como o cuando vuelven a tener ( ya se que quedan pocas )? como han dicho en el de zaragoza tienen bastantes seria posible que las trasladasen de ciudad? hacer encargos?


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

*Problema*

Para relajarnos y tener un poco de chicha, dejo el siguiente problema:

Pepito disponía de unos 120.000€ en líquido; tenía claro que quería monedas k12, así que raudo convirtió dichos monopolys en (120.000€/12€)=10.000 monedas k12 en el BdE de la esquina.

El amigo de Pepito, Robertito, optó por la misma acción que su compi; Robertito convirtió 120.000€ de monopoly en 10.000 relucientes monedas de k12, también en el mismo BdE que lo hiciera Pepito.

Pasaron los días, y Pepito y Robertito, se juntaban y se mostraban sus monedas, Pepito tenía de algunos años y Robertito tenía de otros, así que decidieron tener una remesa equilibrada de moneditas de cada año; así Pepito le indicaba a Robertito las monedas que quería, prestando mucha atención, y Robertito más dejado y confiado cambiaba sin importarle mucho, aún cuando Robertito le decía a Pepito: "Pepito, me tienes un poco harto con tanto cambio de moneda"... Sin embargo eran felices.

Pasaron los años, y por necesidades de la vida, tanto Pepito como Robertito tuvieron que vender todas sus monedas, así que fueron a ver al señor X, el cual gustoso les compró a los dos amigos los kilos de monedas, a (pj. 1€ el kilo para redondear)... Resultó que Pepito tenía más kilos!!! Robertito indignado contó todas las monedas de su saca y luego las de Pepito: No puede ser! exclamó, tenían el mismo número de monedas!!

¿Cómo sería que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Pepito pesara más kilos que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Robertito?


----------



## Ulisses (20 Abr 2011)

¡¡¡Ya lo tengo¡¡¡¡

Las de robertito pesaban menos porque tenían poder liberatorio. Liberaban metano y cadaverina.::::::


----------



## Platón (20 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues la FNMT los publica cada año, *no digas cosas que no son*....
> 
> http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/20_EU_12_EU_2000_pts_2010.pdf



No te lo tomes como algo personal, yo no digo nada que no ponga el BOE y no he dicho nada que no sea.

Si no hemos llegado a la tirada máxima prevista por la orden ministerial correspondiente EN NINGUNA EMISIÓN es porque no ha habido demanda, no le deis más vueltas.

Prueba de ello es que se pueden conseguir todavía hoy, a 12 euros en varios BDE monedas del 2002.


Si en un mes se acaban las claras campoamor, tienen que acuñar hasta 2 millones, o que nos van a decir,* ¿¿¿que no tienen plata???* Pues seguramente, a este paso el proximo karlillo será 625, que estamos en crisis...


----------



## Platón (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> fueron a ver al señor X,
> 
> ¿Cómo sería que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Pepito pesara más kilos que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Robertito?



El sr X era un Monstruo de la Especulación, un autentico gurú, que se asoció con Pepito para convencer a Robertito del chollo platero que constituían estas monedas.

La báscula del Monstruo está trucada y quieren desplumar a Robertito. Los beneficios a medias.

A todo esto, Robertito no se entera de la misa la mitad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Cómo sería que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Pepito pesara más kilos que la saca de 10.000 monedas de Robertito?



Pepito limaba las monedas que cambiaba a Robertito.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> El sr X era un Monstruo de la Especulación, un autentico gurú, que se asoció con Pepito para convencer a Robertito del chollo platero que constituían estas monedas.
> 
> La báscula del Monstruo está trucada y quieren desplumar a Robertito. Los beneficios a medias.
> 
> A todo esto, Robertito no se entera de la misa la mitad.



Podría ser, pero supongamos que la báscula está OK

Venga que participen más foreros... aunque la respuesta no va a gustar...


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pepito limaba las monedas que cambiaba a Robertito.



Huyyyy!!! caliente, caliente...

Sin embargo, los cantos de las monedas están OK!


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ya lo tengo¡¡¡¡
> 
> Las de robertito pesaban menos porque tenían poder liberatorio. Liberaban metano y cadaverina.::::::



No...........


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Huyyyy!!! caliente, caliente...
> 
> Sin embargo, los cantos de las monedas están OK!



Pues usaría un disolvente para rebajarles plata de modo uniforme por toda la superficie.


----------



## Platón (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Huyyyy!!! caliente, caliente...
> 
> Sin embargo, los cantos de las monedas están OK!



Pasaron los años y la inflación, y el gilipollas de Robertito es un inversor ultraconservador que acabó cambiando los k12 por k200, perdiendo metal en el camino.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues usaría un disolvente para rebajarles plata de modo uniforme por toda la superficie.



Hot hot hot que echas humoooo!!!

Sin embargo todas las monedas están íntegras!!! no han sido alteradas de ninguna forma.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Pasaron los años y la inflación, y el gilipollas de Robertito es un inversor ultraconservador que acabó cambiando los k12 por k200, perdiendo metal en el camino.



Jejejeje, me vais a matar cuando lo cuente.

No.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Jejejeje, me vais a matar cuando lo cuente.
> 
> No.



Como hay tolerancia en el peso Pepito se quedaba con las mas pesadas.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como hay tolerancia en el peso Pepito se quedaba con las mas pesadas.



BINGO!

Me quito el sombrero putin.


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

k12 -> 18gr +/- 0,18gr
Pepito:
10.000 monedas en la mejor tolerancia = 180.000gr (180Kg) + 1.800gr (1,8Kg) = 181,8Kgr

Robertito:
10.000 monedas en la peor tolerancia = 180.000gr (180Kg) - 1.800gr (1,8Kg) = 178,2Kgr

Diferencia de 1,8Kgx2 = 3,6Kg

Cierto es que serían de plata 925, ya que no indican el tipo de metal de la tolerancia, así debemos suponer que es de 925.


----------



## Platón (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> k12 -> 18gr +/- 0,18gr
> Diferencia de 1,8Kgx2 = 3,6Kg
> 
> Cierto es que serían de plata 925, ya que no indican el tipo de metal de la tolerancia, así debemos suponer que es de 925.



Esa divergencia es estadísticamente improbabílisima, casi tan improbable como que te toque el euromillón.

Obviando el hecho de que cambiaban por años, lo que introduce una nueva variable de análisis, con ese número de monedas, la distribución de los pesos tienen que ajustarse a una curva gaussiana, es decir, entre la media (18 gr) y 1,96 desviaciones estándar se encuentra el 95% de las 20000 monedas.

Es imposible que haya 10000 monedas con la tolerancia superior y otras 10000 con la inferior.

Vamos que lo que jodio a Robertito estoy seguro que fue su avaricia y cambiar por k50, y no su buen amigo.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> k12 -> 18gr +/- 0,18gr
> Pepito:
> 10.000 monedas en la mejor tolerancia = 180.000gr (180Kg) + 1.800gr (1,8Kg) = 181,8Kgr
> 
> ...



Cada vez que voy le armo una con el año de la moneda, le armo otra con el envoltorio de la piruleta y otra con que si está muy circulada o no. Si encima me ponga a mirar la tolerancia, me vetan la entrada.


----------



## nefernef (20 Abr 2011)

¿Electrólisis?


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Esa divergencia es estadísticamente improbabílisima, casi tan improbable como que te toque el euromillón.
> 
> Obviando el hecho de que cambiaban por años, lo que introduce una nueva variable de análisis, con ese número de monedas, la distribución de los pesos tienen que ajustarse a una curva gaussiana, es decir, entre la media (18 gr) y 1,96 desviaciones estándar se encuentra el 95% de las 20000 monedas.
> 
> ...



Jejejeje, era simplemente un pasatiempo


----------



## C.J. (20 Abr 2011)

Eso sin contar los k12 que están fundiendo en el BdE para hacer k20.


----------



## arcanoid (20 Abr 2011)

maruel dijo:


> Alguien sabe como van de reservas por el BDE de Murcia......
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo he ido esta mañana, aunque muy tarde, sobre la 1:30. Quedaban 2 sacas, una de 83 y otra de 64. Las he cargado mas 11 de 20 euros.
Me ha faltado preguntar si les quedaban mas. 
Por lo que decía otro forero ayer, creo que aun quedan. Imagino que las irán sacando cada día, por lo que mejor ir temprano.


----------



## Hipotecator (21 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alguien sabe si hay Karlos 12 en Donosti?



Hago la misma pregunta del Negro, sabe alguien si hay existencias en Donosti.

Gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Abr 2011)

Hipotecator dijo:


> Hago la misma pregunta del Negro, sabe alguien si hay existencias en Donosti.
> 
> Gracias.



Yo no lo se pero... coño, porque no llamais y preguntais? ::


----------



## Overlord (21 Abr 2011)

karlillos a 16,81€

1009€/kilo

1,01€/gr

*400€ de REGALO* cada vez que cambias 996€ en papeles por dinero en el BdE... no sus digo nah y sus lo digo tó.


----------



## bobolisto (21 Abr 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> karlillos a 16,81€
> 
> 1009€/kilo
> 
> ...




oHmG!, y yo preguntando si sería después de semana santa ...
desgraciadamente vamos a tener 4 días de puertas cerradas.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

No entiendo como hay gente que está pagando 14€ por k12 si pueden conseguirlos en el bde por su facial. Esto es una locura


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

Vaya tela en el BDE de bcn a las 8 30 de la mañana, sale la mujer de dentro INDIGNADA para preguntar si habia alguien QUE NO quisiera monedas de 12, a su pregunta nadie respondio, todos a por los karlillos.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

¿en qué sitio de vuestra casa guardáis los karlillos?¿bajo el colchón, caja fuerte,...?


----------



## averapaz (21 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿en qué sitio de vuestra casa guardáis los karlillos?¿bajo el colchón, caja fuerte,...?



Yo en una caja fuerte que he puesto bajo el colchón.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

pero la caja fuerte te la pueden llevar si entran los "kakis"


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> No entiendo como hay gente que está pagando 14€ por k12 si pueden conseguirlos en el bde por su facial. Esto es una locura





Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿en qué sitio de vuestra casa guardáis los karlillos?¿bajo el colchón, caja fuerte,...?





Argentum emere dijo:


> pero la caja fuerte te la pueden llevar si entran los "kakis"



Troll a la vista......


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Se agotaron en BDE de BCN. CONFIRMADISIMO.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

Y el metal subiendo un 2% hoy. Qué vértigo da ya la progresión.


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Se agotaron en BDE de BCN. CONFIRMADISIMO.



A que hora te han confirmado eso?


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

a mediodía un trader metalero


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Se agotaron en BDE de BCN. CONFIRMADISIMO.





Showt1me dijo:


> A que hora te han confirmado eso?





Argentum emere dijo:


> a mediodía un trader metalero




Jojojo.....:XX:


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

El que me río soy yo de ti que estás pagando 14 euracos por algo que en la oficina del banco te lo venden a 12.

jijijiji:abajo:


----------



## bubbler (21 Abr 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-8ZrpGM8Fk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C.J. (21 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> El que me río soy yo de ti que estás pagando 14 euracos por algo que en la oficina del banco te lo venden a 12.
> 
> jijijiji:abajo:



En cual, ilustrenos ¿en el de Madrid?¿en el de Toledo? ¿Valencia?...Ah no que en estos ya no hay.


----------



## maruel (21 Abr 2011)

arcanoid dijo:


> Yo he ido esta mañana, aunque muy tarde, sobre la 1:30. Quedaban 2 sacas, una de 83 y otra de 64. Las he cargado mas 11 de 20 euros.
> Me ha faltado preguntar si les quedaban mas.
> Por lo que decía otro forero ayer, creo que aun quedan. Imagino que las irán sacando cada día, por lo que mejor ir temprano.



Gracias por la informacion, un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jojojo.....:XX:



Confirmadisimo por mi digo.

Tanto yo como los 5 metaleros que iban por delante de vacio.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

En Zaragoza tienes las que quieras


----------



## gurrumino (21 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Porqué pagar 20 eurazos por 18gr, si yo te vendo 300 de 18gr(facial de 12) 4900euros, frente a los 6000 + viajes que te cuesta conseguirlas en facial 20?
> 
> Le recomiendo que compre mis 300.



Le agradezco la oferta , pero prefiero los de 20 por si un dia la plata no sube mas y cae, al menos podria recuperar su valor facial.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Le agradezco la oferta , pero prefiero los de 20 por si un dia la plata no sube mas y cae, al menos podria recuperar su valor facial.



Me parto el ojete. Es mas probable que veas la plata a $100 dolares que a $20.
Y para los 4 duros que vas a comprar a 20 creo que te renta mas la inversion en bullion o en monedas de 12.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> En Zaragoza tienes las que quieras



Las que quiera no, las que me den. Para hacer un viaje de varios dias a Zgz y volver con 250 monedas paso. Si me dejan llevarme todas las que quiera entonces voy.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> A que hora te han confirmado eso?



A las 11:30 he visto como 5 metaleros se iban con la cara de funeral que tenian ayer los cules.

He preguntado en las dos cajas y estaba agotado.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

puedes llevar a familia y amigos y así arrasar con una saca por cabeza. Pienso que compensa.

Hay que aprovechar la ocasión xq no sabemos cuando nos volveremos a ver en una de estas, regalando duros por pesetas.


----------



## Platón (21 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> puedes llevar a familia y amigos y así arrasar con una saca por cabeza. Pienso que compensa.
> 
> Hay que aprovechar la ocasión xq no sabemos cuando nos volveremos a ver en una de estas, regalando duros por pesetas.



¿Por qué piensas que se acaban en Barcelona?

Son ya más de 170 euros que se sacan limpios por día y persona, por llevar las sacar de un sitio a otro.

Lamentablemente esos son los cortoplacistas que se perderán los días de gloria que todavía no han ni siquiera empezado.


----------



## C.J. (21 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Por qué piensas que se acaban en Barcelona?
> 
> Son ya más de 170 euros que se sacan limpios por día y persona, por llevar las sacar de un sitio a otro.
> 
> Lamentablemente esos son los cortoplacistas que se perderán los días de gloria que todavía no han ni siquiera empezado.



La has clavao. No es momento de vender, sino de acumular. De hacer ventas es para reinvertir las plusvalías.


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

Lo que no se entiende es como no han retirado hace tiempo los k12 para fundirlos por los de k20. ¿o es qué prefieren pagar la plata más cara para fabricar las nuevas monedas?


----------



## C.J. (21 Abr 2011)

Y lo mejor de todo es que los k20 pronto van a tener menos valor facial que el contenido en plata. Los karlillos de 2012, de seguirse acuñando, deberían subir el facial.


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

a cuanto esta el valor en plata de los karillos actualmente 16 rondando los 17?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me parto el ojete. Es mas probable que veas la plata a $100 dolares que a $20.
> Y para los 4 duros que vas a comprar a 20 creo que te renta mas la inversion en bullion o en monedas de 12.





Platón dijo:


> ¿Por qué piensas que se acaban en Barcelona?
> 
> Son ya más de 170 euros que se sacan limpios por día y persona, por llevar las sacar de un sitio a otro.
> 
> Lamentablemente esos son los cortoplacistas que se perderán los días de gloria que todavía no han ni siquiera empezado.





C.J. dijo:


> La has clavao. No es momento de vender, sino de acumular. De hacer ventas es para reinvertir las plusvalías.



Teniendo garantizada la recompra a facial, merece la pena y mucho no vender ahora para sacar 2-3 euros y aguantar hasta los 80 $, los 100$...o ver si se cumplen las previsiones más hardcore y en esta década vemos la plata con el mismo poder adquisitivo que tiene ahora mismo el oro. Soñar es casi gratis con los karlillos.

Otra cosa es que se vendan para reinvertir las plusvalías en bullion o en oro...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Y lo mejor de todo es que los k20 pronto van a tener menos valor facial que el contenido en plata. Los karlillos de 2012, de seguirse acuñando, deberían subir el facial.



El problema de los k20 es que sólo te puedes llevar 50 por persona y día, cunde menos el viaje.


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El problema de los k20 es que sólo te puedes llevar 50 por persona y día, cunde menos el viaje.



Nuestros padres siempre estaran ahi hasta los abuelos si hace falta


----------



## bonoce (21 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Nuestros padres siempre estaran ahi hasta los abuelos si hace falta



y los hijos, hombre.... y algún poder


----------



## Gamu (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Confirmadisimo por mi digo.
> 
> Tanto yo como los 5 metaleros que iban por delante de vacio.



No se a que hora habeis ido, pero yo he ido a las 13:30 y si que quedaban, pero solo 16. He tenido que esperar un momentillo a que me las sacaran de la caja fuerte, eran del 2003.

Tengo el honor de haber sido el ultimo saqueador del BdE de Barcelona


----------



## Argentum emere (21 Abr 2011)

Puestos a elocubrar a cerca de como podremos vender los karlillos, una opción sería, y puesto que el que compro un pakillo por menos de 1€ hoy lo puede vender a 10€, poder vender nuestros karlillos a 120€. No estaría mal eh?


----------



## Taxidermista (21 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> No se a que hora habeis ido, pero yo he ido a las 13:30 y si que quedaban, pero solo 16. He tenido que esperar un momentillo a que me las sacaran de la caja fuerte, eran del 2003.
> 
> Tengo el honor de haber sido el ultimo saqueador del BdE de Barcelona



A ver, estamos todos los días con la misma canción, todos los días se han agotado del todo las monedas de 12 euros en el Banco de España en Barcelona. Tan difícil es preguntarle al cajero si les quedan existencias en la cámara?

Y si es algún tipo de broma privada de los de la zona entonces pido perdón y cierro la boca. Sigan con lo suyo.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> A ver, estamos todos los días con la misma canción, todos los días se han agotado del todo las monedas de 12 euros en el Banco de España en Barcelona. Tan difícil es preguntarle al cajero si les quedan existencias en la cámara?
> 
> Y si es algún tipo de broma privada de los de la zona entonces pido perdón y cierro la boca. Sigan con lo suyo.



No es ninguna broma. Tampoco crei conveniente preguntar por existencias en la cámara ya me dejaron claro que no tenian y estaban molestas por tener que trabajar.

Un problema menos para mi, se me ha pasado la fiebre carlista. Suerte para los que vivan en Zaragoza.


----------



## C.J. (21 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El problema de los k20 es que sólo te puedes llevar 50 por persona y día, cunde menos el viaje.



Cierto, pero eso en el BdE, porque de 20 en los abncos y cajas hay a patadas y te pueden traer a granel.

Saludos.


----------



## hypnostik (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Confirmadisimo por mi digo.
> 
> Tanto yo como los 5 metaleros que iban por delante de vacio.



Es que hoy tocaba madrugar... Hace unos días avisé que no quedaban 2010 y hoy eran 2003 las que salían de las cajas...

Por cierto Gamusino, ¿no serás tú el que iba acompañado de una chica y frotando dos billetes de 500 entre yemas?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Nuestros padres siempre estaran ahi hasta los abuelos si hace falta





hypnostik dijo:


> Es que hoy tocaba madrugar... Hace unos días avisé que no quedaban 2010 y hoy eran 2003 las que salían de las cajas...
> 
> Por cierto Gamusino, ¿no serás tú el que iba acompañado de una chica y frotando dos billetes de 500 entre yemas?



queremos saber más...sobre esos billetes :XX:


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

hypnostik dijo:


> Es que hoy tocaba madrugar... Hace unos días avisé que no quedaban 2010 y hoy eran 2003 las que salían de las cajas...
> 
> Por cierto Gamusino, ¿no serás tú el que iba acompañado de una chica y frotando dos billetes de 500 entre yemas?



Mis 83 de hoy son todas del 2008.


----------



## electric0 (21 Abr 2011)

Vamos que nos vamos....

1028.92 €/K ..... 17.1315 cada pieza de a 12....


*¿¡?*


Esta claro que el lunes voy a por piezas de 20 a falta de poder comprar de 12......

Y espero que esta vez no llege otro "ejphertoj" y me diga otra vez aquello de que me gaste el dinero en un psiquiatra en vez de monedas, porque esta vez en vez de callarme le contestare con un profundo y sentido "" tu eres subnormal "" con mi maximo respeto a estos seres humanos......

En fin... al final sera realidad aquello de que me compro una casa por mil monedas de plata...

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## hypnostik (21 Abr 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Mis 83 de hoy son todas del 2008.



Entonces es que estaban sacando "restos" de todos los años


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Te las han subido solo para ti. Yo he preguntado a las dos cajeras (caja 3 y caja 6) y me han dicho que nada, tu debiste hablar con otra cajera, pero vamos que esta todo vacio.



Es lo que pasa por no tirarle unos buenos guiños a las cajeras, encima de que os dan duros a cuatro pesetas.


----------



## Showt1me (21 Abr 2011)

AVE BCN - ZGZ 62euros online ( ir y venir ), 83 karillos son 160e actualmente tirando a lo bajo de beneficio, el que tenga tiempo libre...


----------



## inver (21 Abr 2011)

Pues ya ha pasado los *17€/moneda*

Fecha actualización: 21/04/2011 22:50 horas
spot plata: 46.50
eurusd: 1.4550
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm
Cotización SEMPSA plata inversión: 1.33713€/gm. + IVA (HOY CERRADO)

Valor a cotización de spot: 17.108€/moneda
Valor a cotización de plata inversión SEMPSA: 22.263€/moneda + IVA


----------



## Gamu (21 Abr 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> A ver, estamos todos los días con la misma canción, todos los días se han agotado del todo las monedas de 12 euros en el Banco de España en Barcelona. Tan difícil es preguntarle al cajero si les quedan existencias en la cámara?
> 
> Y si es algún tipo de broma privada de los de la zona entonces pido perdón y cierro la boca. Sigan con lo suyo.



Que yo sepa,yo nunca he dicho que se fueran a agotar. Lo unico que he dicho es que habia cola.

Gamusino30, a mi todas me han dicho que no tenian nada, pero se han apiadado de mi y una ha dicho, "bueno, abajo quedan 16 pero tienes que esperar un rato".

Me he esperado, y me las han traido. 

Debe haber influido el hecho de que ya llevaban varias horas sin repartir monedas... se les debe haber pasado la mala leche de pasarse todo el dia contando monedas de plata jajajaja.

Edito: siempre puede que vuelvan a haber más, si la gente las cambia por 12 euros.... si el martes va alguien y hay, será por eso, porque me han asegurado que no se traen las que sobran de otras sucursales.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Que yo sepa,yo nunca he dicho que se fueran a agotar. Lo unico que he dicho es que habia cola.
> 
> Gamusino30, a mi todas me han dicho que no tenian nada, pero se han apiadado de mi y una ha dicho, "bueno, abajo quedan 16 pero tienes que esperar un rato".
> 
> ...



Entonces que hacemos, ¿entramos a los futbolines y travelos?. Lo digo por lo que han comentado mas arriba y tienen razón. Se piden en el banco las que se necesiten y listo, se acabaron las molestias de ir y venir to los dias.


----------



## Gamu (22 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Entonces que hacemos, ¿entramos a los futbolines y travelos?. Lo digo por lo que han comentado mas arriba y tienen razón. Se piden en el banco las que se necesiten y listo, se acabaron las molestias de ir y venir to los dias.



Yo de momento las de 20 ni las toco. En el futuro ni idea. 

En el banco te darán la ultima emision, la del travelo, creo que la anterior emision no tienen la obligacion de ofrecertela.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (22 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Yo de momento las de 20 ni las toco. En el futuro ni idea.



Pues con IVA ya valen en plata 20,40 lereles. Ese futuro puede ser la semana que viene.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

En el momento en que las de 12 se acaben, las de 20 serán buena opción de continuar la tendencia.

Recuerden que vimos como un triunfo cuando el karlillo superó contando el 18% I.V.A. el facial.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues con IVA ya valen en plata 20,40 lereles. Ese futuro puede ser la semana que viene.



A riesgo de no estar actualizada o ser inexacta vuelvo a subir una vez más la gráfica para corroborar lo que dice Putin, más de 20 Euros en plata si se tiene en cuenta el IVA.

<iframe width="640" height="370" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

*Nuevas aves invaden la Plaza de Cataluña.*

Barcelona, 
jueves, 21-04-2011

08.20 h. La Plaza de Cataluña aparece desierta de sus aves endémicas de los últimos años: las palomas no enseñan sus graciosos movimientos, los gorriones evitan los escarceos con los cañamones lanzados por los niños, las cotorras argentinas ya no pintan de verde el paisaje con sus furibundos aleteos y las gaviotas han decidido planear sus estilizadas figuras menos lejos de la costa, debido a la nueva invasión de vultúridos que se agolpan agónicamente ante el portalón de la factoría que hace chaflán con la calle más cara de España en este momento: el Portal del Ángel.

08.25 h. Cruce de miradas entre los buitres, aunque de la misma especie, no todos se conocen y existe mucha desconfianza al coincidir distintos clanes: algunos de ellos son familias enteras que nunca habían sido avistadas por estas latitudes.

08.30 h. Se abren las puertas de la fábrica de comida y los ejemplares más jóvenes y atléticos se adelantan a los entrados en años. Nunca en los anales de la historia dos expresiones coincidieron con tanto acierto:

- Quien no corre, vuela.
- Maricón el último.

08.30 h 30 seg. Delante de sus picos, unos buitres adelantan a otros para pasar el arco de detección de metales custodiado por los bulldogs verdes que van armados para evitar que ningún visitante entre con un abrelatas a la fábrica.

08.31 h. se recoge el ticket con el número 5.

08.35 h. se recoge el ticket con el número 35. Téngase en cuenta que la maquina es de impresión térmica, que tarda sus segundillos, entre elaborar un ticket y el siguiente. 

08.36 h. las trabajadoras de la fábrica de comida -casi todas ellas tiernas ovejitas, aunque también haya alguna cabrita- están alucinadas ante el alúd de solicitudes de comida racionada por las voraces rapaces.

08.38 h. los buitres se arremolinan alrededor de la tabla redonda de la recepción de la fábrica. Hay jolgorio y escándalo generalizado, ya que en la caterva de carroñeros hay familias enteras de encuentran en su salsa. Los ecos de los aleteos retumban ante la inmensidad del espacio de recepción de la fábrica. Da auténtica vergüenza ajena asistir a tan lamentable acontecimiento perpetrado por los no asidúos que ni tan siquiera conocían la operativa para obtener el trueque de comida.

08.40 h. de la inicial trentena de aves a la espera de recoger su carne, la mitad ya están servidas. La inquietud recorre las venas de las que atisban la posibilidad de no pillar cacho. Las ovejitas no paran de servir bolsitas de carne formateada. 

La transacción más habitual es: 2 algas marinas de color lila con muy poca sustancia y proteínas, por 83 hamburguesas de carne elaboradas por la Fábrica Nacional de Mondongos de Ternera y 2 albóndigas de con el dibujo de la Alhambra de Granada. Las cantidades están racionadas, pero todos los peticionarios insisten en llenarse el buche con toda la carne que les suministran.

08.45 h. entre el elenco de buitres que revolotean para su ración de carne se encuentran: los autores de los dos catálogos de moneda moderna de España probablemente más vendidos, un afamado cambista de la Ciudad Condal, un notorio captador de plata en los mercadillos catalanes, incluso hay un pato reconvertido en fantasma que se aplica plata pura en vena.

08.50 h. parece que la carne se ha agotado, algunas ventanillas carecen de existencias. Tras un instante de desesperación y abatimiento entre las rapaces, se brinda la buena nueva de que existe otra gran bolsa de hamburguesas congeladas sin embalaje individual en las bóvedas del sótano. Las piezas de carne se vuelven a distribuir. Las ovejitas se dedican en exclusiva a contar hamburguesas.

08.52 h. en la fábrica de comida aparece una ardillita con el número de ticket 32 que no desea saquear las existencias de carne, sino tan sólo cambiar unas caducadas algas marrones con dibujos de Julio Romero de Torres, por otras algas más actuales de color azul.

08.54 h. se entregan hamburguesas de la bolsa subida del sótano. Los buitres alzan el vuelo para hacer el cálculo mental de si podrán pillar cachos de carne en función del número de ticket que tienen.

08.55 h. queda meridianamente claro que hay hamburguesas para todas las aves que permanecen sentadas en la mesa central. Incluso las rezagadas que acaban de llegar estan tranquilas.

08.56 h. tras el nerviosismo inicial y la migración de las aves de los primeros números, los buitres que han permanecido ya pueden hablar con más calma de sus polluelos y la venta de otras hamburguesas de carne que tienen acumuladas cuyo destino es el mercado de inversión: se pueden cerrar tratos favorables para ambas partes, ya que está claro que no se van a cambiar nunca más tantas sabrosas hamburguesas por tan exiguo número de algas marinas.

08.58 h. las ovejitas se relajan tras la vorágine originada en el inicio de su jornada; siguen rellenando bolsitas de 83 hamburguesas.

09.00 h. se cierran tratos en firme entre rapaces, algunos de bastantes kilos de carne. Si no se compran estas hamburguesas ahora, quizá nunca más se puedan adquirir a este precio de intercambio. En la factoría de alimentos han sacado un nuevo tipo de hamburguesa de este mismo año, pero aunque tienen la misma cantidad de carne, por dos algas de color lila, tan sólo te dan 50, en lugar de 83.:rolleye:

09.10 h. los buitres ya han saciado sus ansias de carne. En unos cuarenta minutos se han servido 2.500 hamburguesas, que por lo visto es el 0,125 % de la capacidad legal de producción de la FNMT para toda las factorías de la nación en 2010 y aproximadamente el 0,25 % de la fabricación efectiva de este tipo preparados cárnicos de la hamburguesa barata de 2010.:8::8::8:

09.15 h. quedan algunas hamburguesas sueltas...para el primero que las pille. Los buitres ya han abandonado el recinto. Ahora serán los pardillos despistados los que se adueñen de las migajas que los carroñeros no se han podido llevar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2011)

Todo un placer saber que en el foro nos anticipamos a los buitres carroñeros. 

Los buitres se disputan los despojos. Otros cargamos karlillos por cajas de 500.


----------



## gamusino30 (22 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todo un placer saber que en el foro nos anticipamos a los buitres carroñeros.
> 
> Los buitres se disputan los despojos. Otros cargamos karlillos por cajas de 500.



¿No era nuestro amigo el pato quien no cargaba? Lo tienes haciendo crónicas.


----------



## Jantias (22 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Y espero que esta vez no llege otro "ejphertoj" y me diga otra vez aquello de que me gaste el dinero en un psiquiatra en vez de monedas, porque esta vez en vez de callarme le contestare con un profundo y sentido "" tu eres subnormal "" con mi maximo respeto a estos seres humanos.......



No le deseo a nadie tener que ir al psiquiatra, pero como se cumplan las predicciones de algunos y este señor tan educado vea como la oportunidad le pasa por los morros con un corte de mangas... Veremos si no hay justicia poética y es él el que tiene que ir


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todo un placer saber que en el foro nos anticipamos a los buitres carroñeros.
> 
> Los buitres se disputan los despojos. Otros cargamos karlillos por cajas de 500.




Al Monstruo debo decirle que yo no dudo que haya foreros que compren los karlillos en cajas de 500, pero también hay otros como usted que se dedican a ganarles unos 0,9-1 € en la compraventa (véase hilo del BID/ASK de carlillos) y no aspiran a ganar mucho más ante una de las mejores oportunidades de inversión a lo largo de una vida.

Cuando en este foro se hizo una fuerte campaña a favor de la compra de karlillos, la plata que contenían tenía un valor aproximado de 8 euros: luego el señoreaje respecto al valor intrínseco del metal era del 50%.

Esas monedas no eran un buen producto de inversión para un inversor metalífero avezado: era mucho mejor comprar paquillos como inversión ya que se podían encontrar por un precio alrededor de los 6 euros.

Estos paquillos pueden ser vendidos en fundición por más de 14 euros...mientras que ayer me llevé 332 carlillos (acompañado con gente de mi confianza) a 12 euros y cerré tratos con los numis de 25 kg. de plata adicionales por debajo de esos 14 euros por pieza que a mí me pagan por mis paquillos. De hecho, desde que en fundición me pagaron más de 720 €/kg, llevo cargando durante el último mes y medio con varios "ayudantes", todos los días.

Pero yo no cuento todo esto al foro para alardear, sino para que entre todos saquemos conclusiones:

1.- La plata estaba mucho más barata que el oro. El mercado ya lo va corrigiendo. Unos sacamos un gran partido de ellos y otros no lo han sacado.

2.- Las reglas mágicas de inversión en metales preciosos son una patraña. Eso de que se ha de invertir en oro un 75% del portfolio en cualquier momento y circunstancia es una solemne tontería, ¿no cree, Monster?

Había que invertir en plata a finales de 2008 porque era un chollo. Pero incluso era muchísimo más preferible invertir en platino con el ratio 1:1 respecto al oro, que en el mismo oro. Todos sabemos que el platino es un metal mucho más escaso y apreciado.

Que conste que yo no soy un silver bug, tengo perfectamente claro que llegará un tiempo en que será muy apropiado vender la plata y comprar oro. Pero intuyo que dicho momento todavía no ha llegado.

3.- En la inversión metalífera y numismática se han de aprovechar los productos depauperados que tienen alto valor intrínseco pero bajo valor de mercado: como los paquillos.

Yo compraba una moneda con alto contenido en metales preciosos como el egregio paquillo (que suponía un día entero de trabajo de un trabajador medio cuando fue emitida en 1966)...y pagaba el precio equivalente a tres cafés con leche. ¡Qué barbaridad! Si es que estábamos locos...

Hace dos años y medio, el cuproníquel y el oro nórdico (aleación de cobre, aluminio, zinc y estaño) de las monedas de 2 euros tenía el mismo valor por gramo que la plata fina por gramo contenida en los paquillos. Demencial.

Yo debo agradecer efusivamente la campaña realizada desde este foro contra los paquillos y que me facilitó que comprara plata a precio de chollo. Si yo hubiera orquestado dicha campaña, nunca me hubiera salido tan bien. Creo que si le doy mis más sinceras muestras de gratitud, Sr. Monstruo, me quedo corto.

En la inversión en metales nunca se ha de tomar manía a una moneda, porque luego el mercado pone a cada uno en su sitio. 

4.- En inversión metalífera no se pueden pagar altos señoreajes como era el caso del 50% en los carlillos.

Es un caso evidentísimo: cuando la plata contenida valía 8 €, algunos foreros ya compraban carlillos. Yo les expuse que era un grave error, ya que era mucho mejor comprar paquillos a 6 € o Filarmónicas en Alemania a 21 €. Pero algunos erre que erre, por co-ho-nes tenían que tener la razón. Pues analicemos qué ha sucedido:

a) Los carlillos en el día de ayer seguían costando 12 € en el BdE y se podían comprar masivamente.
b) Los paquillos en el día de ayer cotizaban a 14,14 € en fundición y puedes llevar un número ilimitado.
c) Las Filarmónicas en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de cuestan 35,70 €.

Está muy claro que los que pagaron señoreajes del 50% son los peor parados: es lo que tiene estar mal asesorado.

Hubiera sido mucho más inteligente comprar dos paquillos a 6 euros en vez de un carlillos a 12 euros, luego vender los paquillos y obtener 28,28 € para después comprar 2,35 carlillos: de haberlo hecho así el beneficio hubiera sido un 135% mayor :8::8::8: Ya sé que a "toro pasado" todas las inversiones son más fáciles, pero yo ya escribí al respecto lo que pensaba, con luz y taquígrafos, así que nadie me puede tildar de oportunista. Yo hice lo que escribí en este foro hace unos meses.

Yo llevo acaparando carlillos hace varias semanas y como mis papelitos de colores se agotaban, he ido vendiendo la plata chatarra (objetos usados, cuberterías y joyas descatalogadas) que compré a 200-250 euros el kilo hace más de 3 años y he obtenido estas semanas una media superior a 800 euros el kilo de plata fina y ello me ha permitido cargar las alforjas con plata con valor facial a 720 €/kg (carlillos). Pero no me preocupa tanto el beneficio, como hace el forero Monstruo de ganar algo menos de un euro por pieza, sino CONSOLIDAR PLUSVALÍAS (como mínimo a valor facial)

Ayer compré mis monedas a facial, pero además compre otras con comisión a los numis: no me importa pagar un premium sobre el facial...si compro con un 20% de descuento sobre el precio de la plata: todos hacemos negocio, tanto yo como los numis que han venido con sus familias enteras para acaparar.

En las inversiones el timing es fundamental, ni te puedes anticipar (y pagar de más) ni estar falto de reflejos (y quedarte sin inversión), ya que yo sabía perfectamente que los carlillos se agotaban ayer en Barcelona.


----------



## Platón (22 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otros cargamos karlillos por cajas de 500.



Si, pena de los tontorrones que en ese momento no cargaron el doble de plata en forma de eagles o las malvendieron días después por un euro más.:::: Es la diferencia entre un inversor y un pasaplatero.

Incluso podían haber cargado casi el triple de metal comprando mierdaplata .800 del Estado español.

A algunos le falta hombría e inteligencia para estas cosas, y después se tienen que autoconvencer y tratar de convencer al resto de que el karlillo es el nuevo superbullion.:XX::XX:

*El Karlillo es el retiro plateado de los que verdaderamente han ganado* que tras haber triplicado su inversión en menos de 2 años ahora se dedican a ver los toros desde la barrera.

A día de hoy siguen DISPONIBLES a 12€ en varios BDE, y en cantidades industriales a 20€, con lo que poder asegurar las plusvalías.

No eras tú el que decías que se acababan allá por octubre de 2010???? te lo quoteamos o no hace falta?


----------



## multinickpremium (22 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si, pena de los tontorrones que en ese momento no cargaron el doble de plata en forma de eagles o las malvendieron días después por un euro más.:::: Es la diferencia entre un inversor y un pasaplatero.
> 
> Incluso podían haber cargado casi el triple de metal comprando mierdaplata .800 del Estado español.
> 
> ...



Cuando Monster recomendaba comprar monedas de 12 euros , el valor en plata suponia 4,5 euros mas o menos por moneda, yo le preguntaba al tio gilito por mensaje privado si debia comprar paquillos a 4,5 y el me recomendaba comprarlos a ese precio,por 12 euros en paquillos sacabas casi 3 veces mas de plata que con los karlillos, si le hubiese hecho caso a monster habria tardado 2 años en tener un beneficio de 3 euros por moneda,mientras que con los paquillos he tenido mi dinero multiplicado por 3 en menos tiempo,¿quien de los dos tenia razon? le dejo que lo piensen ustedes.
Yo mis paquillos los vendí por 11.5 euros/unidad,pasandolos a monedas de 12 euros cubriendome el valor facial.
Si hubiese comprado alguna moneda de oro como recomendaba el monstruo, las vendian por 850 euros/onza hace ya un par de años,ahora tendria la escalofriante cifra de 1100 euros¡¡¡¡.
Lo dicho, hay que hacer caso al que sabe,al que no sabe es mejor no tenerlo en cuenta.
A monstruo hay que escucharlo para hacer justo lo contrario.


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Abr 2011)

En un mes ha subido más de un 26% y ahora mismo vale 32,15€ la onza y no da muestras de cansancio en la subida.

¿dónde pensáis que está el límite? ¿se superará el valor de 1981 de 43,41€/onza?


----------



## LamaTibetano (22 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Barcelona,
> jueves, 21-04-2011
> 
> ... incluso hay un pato reconvertido en fantasma que se aplica plata pura en vena.



Es un reconocimiento explícito?

En cualquier caso el mejor sentido del humor empieza por uno mismo.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (22 Abr 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> con los paquillos he tenido mi dinero multiplicado por 3 en menos tiempo,¿quien de los dos tenia razon? le dejo que lo piensen ustedes.



A toro pasado todos "adivinamos" los movimientos y presumimos de lo listos que hemos sido. Qué fácil es olvidarse de los riesgos cuando ya no existen.

Las monedas de 12 eran la inversión en plata SIN RIESGO, y por ello, lógicamente la que menos beneficios potenciales ofrecía. Además y dada su liquidez inmediata que te permitía recuperar íntegra tu inversión en caso de necesidad (gastos imprevistos), mientras que con eagles y otras monedas sin valor facial o con un facial inferior al intrínseco pierdes automáticamente un 20%. No hay ningún misterio en ello. Tu pretendes que todos tengan el mismo perfil de riesgo, pues te equivocas, amiguito.


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> En un mes ha subido más de un 26% y ahora mismo vale 32,15€ la onza y no da muestras de cansancio en la subida.
> 
> ¿dónde pensáis que está el límite? ¿se superará el valor de 1981 de 43,41€/onza?



Ignoro dónde ha obtenido esas inexactas cifras. Acorde con la wikipedia, el máximo precio obtenido por la plata fue de:

- 49,45 $ (18-01-1980) en el London Fix
- 50,35 $ en el mercado de futuros de New York.

El límite de 43,41 € está claro que será superado, ya que la plata es la única materia prima que no ha rebasado su máximo histórico en dólares USA desde hace más de 31 años. Si tiene en cuenta que desde entonces el dólar ha perdido más del 70 % de su valor de adquisición, hay tan sólo que esperar a que la fruta madura caiga del árbol.

Debo decirle que a mí no me preocupa en absoluto el valor futuro de la plata, será el que el mercado decida que sea. Lo que más me importa es que encontré una ocasión fantástica para invertir, ya que dos activos financieros tenían forzosamente que transmitir riqueza al activo que yo compré:

- El dinero fiat tanto en dólares como en euros. Cargué toda la plata que pude cuando a finales de 2008 la plata estuvo por debajo de 10 $ (y luego seguí acumulando a mayor precio, claro). Ahora la onza está a 46,63 $.

- El oro. Cuando a finales de 2008 el ratio oro plata estaba a 1/84, cambié mi oro por plata y seguí comprando más plata. Ahora el ratio oro/plata está en 1/32,3. El ratio histórico de 1/15 motivará que "mueva ficha", de momento me siento cómodo con mi apuesta.

Cuando observe que estos dos activos financieros ya no pueden transvasar más riqueza a mi inversión en plata, la venderé y me iré con la música a otra parte.

Le dejo un enlace para que usted mismo pueda estudiar qué activo financiero tiene más potencial de revalorización en este momento: el dinero fiat, el oro ó la plata.

Gold Versus Silver


----------



## electric0 (22 Abr 2011)

Como siempre a dar la murga con vuestras rencillas... por dios vale ya!!!!!


POr favor, a cagar a la via, y dejar ya de una vez los buillones, los paquillos, y los aguiluchos americanos, si nos centramos un poquito, mejor, que ya no se la de veces que me he autocitado,........ aunque si el proposito es la dispersion lo estais consiguiendo...

Yo no se pero cada vez que sube la plata heceis un flasback a no se sabe que epoca para calentarnos a todos la cabeza, a la siguiente voy ha hacer un flasback a la epoca de las cavernas.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-114.html#post3983552





electric0 dijo:


> Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.
> 
> Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....
> 
> ...


----------



## electric0 (22 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te van a sobrar muchos cientos de monedas de esas mil....



Con lo que sobre entonces compraremos tierras, y aunque sea pondremos higeras y nogales.

Pero ante todo esperemos que ocurra primero, no me gusta el cuento de la lechera.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2011)

¡Juas! 

Como escuece el Monstruo!


Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Este hilo ha hecho mucha pupa a los especuladores:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7338-duros-cuatro-pesetas-15.html#post4253253


Gracias a darle publicidad en el foro mucha gente se ha podido aprovechar, y no sólo los cuervarracos de arriba.

¡Como escuece!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

El objetivo de los karlillos era invertir sin perder, una opción muy conservadora. Así lo hemos dicho desde el principio y lo seguimos diciendo ¿Alguien ha perdido pasta con los karlillos? NO, pues entonces se han cumplido los objetivos. Si alguien ha ganado dinero vendiendo Eagles o acciones de Coca Cola es irrelevante. 

El único que ha salido perdiendo es aquel que quisiera invertir de forma agresiva en plata, a quien obviamente nadie recomendó comprar karlillos. Pero es que para esa persona si estaba fuera del mundo numismático y metalero probablemente le hubiera sido más rentable, teniendo en cuenta también el tiempo dedicado, haber comprado plata papel.

Por cierto, ¿cuánta moneda histórica del mercado controlado por ciertas alimañas numismáticas (no quiero aludir a nadie en particular, pero este mundo está llendo de alimañas que viven de aprovecharse de la ignorancia ajena) se habrán dejado de vender porque la gente ha comprado karlillos?


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> *El objetivo de los karlillos era invertir sin perder*, una opción muy conservadora. Así lo hemos dicho desde el principio y lo seguimos diciendo ¿Alguien ha perdido pasta con los karlillos? NO, pues entonces se han cumplido los objetivos. Si alguien ha ganado dinero vendiendo Eagles o acciones de Coca Cola es irrelevante.
> 
> El único que ha salido perdiendo es aquel que quisiera invertir de forma agresiva en plata, a quien obviamente nadie recomendó comprar karlillos. Pero es que para esa persona si estaba fuera del mundo numismático y metalero probablemente le hubiera sido más rentable, teniendo en cuenta también el tiempo dedicado, haber comprado plata papel.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cuánta moneda histórica del mercado controlado por ciertas alimañas numismáticas (no quiero aludir a nadie en particular, pero este mundo está llendo de alimañas que viven de aprovecharse de la ignorancia ajena) se habrán dejado de vender porque la gente ha comprado karlillos?



Pero hombre...para ese viaje no necesitábamos alforjas.

La idea principal del hilo de inversión en plata era que los foreros se beneficiaran de una oportunidad histórica de transvase de riqueza de otros activos hacia la plata, como el oro o el dinero fiat.

Para tal fin, la forma de adquisición de plata no era tan importante, como el timing o el precio.

- Quien compró carlillos a 12 € cuando su valor intrínseco en plata era de 4,5 a 10 €, desde mi enfoque, tomó una pésima decisión ya que pagó señoreajes elevadísimos.

- Ayer compré carlillos por encima de los 12 €, pero con un precio un 20% inferior al spot; aunque en términos absolutos pagué más, desde mi perspectiva, fue una buena compra. En el fondo, los carlillos me sirven para consolidar plusvalías, que es algo conceptualmente muy distinto a "no perder".

Siempre he pensado que los tontos lo tienen más fácil para ser felices. A nivel de inversión platífera, ustedes ya no han de razonar, ni estudiar ni romperse el cráneo pensando cómo maximizar la inversión...sencillamente ahora que un gramo de plata vale a precio spot 1,0302 €, pueden comenzar a comprar los travelos y futbolines del BdE, cuyo valor en plata asciende hoy a 17,15 € y el facial a 20 €. Nunca perderán dinero en términos absolutos...¿pero es la mejor decisión?

Ayer adquirí 25 kilos de plata, pagando 13,60 € por el carlillos de 12 € de facial. Yo sí podría perder dinero, pero el tiempo será el juez implacable de dará y quitará razones cuando en el futuro reflotemos este hilo.

¿Recomendaría usted que los foreros compraran travelos a 20 € y no pagar un premium de hasta 3-4 euros por carlillo de 12 € de facial? La solución a este dilema de inversión nos la marcará el mercado en las próximas semanas.

EDITO: ¿Realmente cree que el mercado de moneda histórica lo controlan ciertas alimañas numismáticas? Supongo que ni usted mismo se cree sus propias mentiras: nadie controla un mercado tan atomizado como es el de las monedas...y menos las microempresas numismáticas españolas.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón, da usted un porculo de muerte justificando sus decisiones.

Si las tomó bien, que le aproveche, pero déjelo ya por favor que usted da para muchos más.


----------



## C.J. (22 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A toro pasado todos "adivinamos" los movimientos y presumimos de lo listos que hemos sido. Qué fácil es olvidarse de los riesgos cuando ya no existen.
> 
> Las monedas de 12 eran la inversión en plata SIN RIESGO, y por ello, lógicamente la que menos beneficios potenciales ofrecía. Además y dada su liquidez inmediata que te permitía recuperar íntegra tu inversión en caso de necesidad (gastos imprevistos), mientras que con eagles y otras monedas sin valor facial o con un facial inferior al intrínseco pierdes automáticamente un 20%. No hay ningún misterio en ello. Tu pretendes que todos tengan el mismo perfil de riesgo, pues te equivocas, amiguito.



Grande, Putin, muy acertado comentario.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Pero hombre...para ese viaje no necesitábamos alforjas.



Anda, calla coño, si de palmar pasta sabes un rato como buen pasapisero que eres. Aún sigues sin vender tus pisos ? :XX:

Chollopisos

Hasta hace dos días despotricabas contra los karlillos y ahora pierdes el culo para pillarlos cuando los demás hemos cargado hasta las trancas. :XX:

Qué lástima que se estén acabando....Eso es lo que te jode de verdad, que otros anticipamos y cargamos toneladas antes de que te enterases. Los tontos siempre llegan tarde...la vida te da lecciones...


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Apreciado T.G./F.
> 
> Teniendo Ud. hasta ahora toda la razón, yo se la reconozco.
> 
> ...



Agradezco sus cordiales palabras.

Usted y yo fuimos -modestia aparte y si no me falla la memoria- los más acérrimos defensores de la compra de plata física.

Usted tiene su estilo y yo el mío.

Aunque pueda parecer lo contrario, ambos no son tan disímiles. Sencillamente divergen en las formas, aunque en su poso rezuma el mismo contenido.

En realidad yo no tengo un plan preestablecido para la desinversión en plata, sencillamente albergo ideas, que podrán plasmarse en función de la evolución del mercado.

Como no tengo que rendir cuentas ante nadie y no cobro por ello, todavía conservo mi libertad de decisión tras la evaluación continuada del mercado.

Las cosas que tengo claras:

- La importancia de los ciclos en las inversiones.
- Las subidas exponenciales acaban en bajadas.
- El enorme potencial de revalorización de la plata respecto al oro y el dinero fiat.
- Todavía no hemos entrado en fase de burbuja de los metales preciosos.
- El potencial colapso del sistema financiero tal y como lo conocemos.
- La utilidad de la plata en más de 10.000 procesos industriales en la que actualmente es insustituible.
- La inelasticidad en el abastecimiento del mercado de la plata.
- El escaso índice de recuperación de plata en las aplicaciones actuales.
- De la necesidad de uso en la industrialización en los países emergentes, cuya población cuadriplica a la de los países más avanzados.
- El déficit de más de 40 años en el consumo de plata hasta el punto es que apenas quedan reservas disponibles.
- Las características únicas que hacen de la plata un metal único en diversos ámbitos de alta tecnología: placas solares, agente bactericida, electrónica de precisión, etc...
- A colación de lo anterior, se contemplan como reservas disponibles las inversiones en plata física de los ETF's como si, por cohones, tuvieran que venderla cuando sea necesaria en el mercado (no voy a hablar de los leoninos contratos que firman algunos de los custodios de la plata, lo dejo para otro día).
- Existe bastante más oro físico disponible sobre la superficie de la Tierra que plata.
- La excepcional manipulación del precio de la plata en el mercado del NYMEX/COMEX por parte de algunos bancos como JP Morgan Chase.
- Etc, etc, etc...que no les quiero aburrir con un post superior a las mil lineas.

Todavía albergo la posibilidad que en el mercado de la plata se pueda dar la "tormenta perfecta", en la que los precios suban de forma exponencial debido a multiples factores incontrolables. 

Sí, sí sería posible que la plata bajara de un ratio 1/10 como comenta Eric Sprott

Eric Sprott: "Expect The Gold To Silver Ratio To Hit Single Digits" | zero hedge

O que puntualmente se llegara de un ratio de 1/1, como comenta Jason Hommel.

Particularmente considero bastante inverosímil llegar a concebir que la plata sea más cara que el oro...pero torres más altas han caído. Yo no descarto nada.

Realmente para que se incremente exponencialmente el precio de la plata hay una fórmula muy sencilla: comprar plata física.

Si los pequeños inversores compráramos tan sólo un 10% adicional de la producción de plata anual mundial (de apenas 800 millones de onzas troy, incluida la plata de recuperación, o sea, que apenas supera los 3 gramos por persona/año) probablemente los precios se triplicarían sobre la base actual, ya que la industria es cautiva de la plata, y la subida de precios además aumentaría su interés por los agentes financieros.

Pero amigo Negrofuturo, seamos realistas. La población está intoxicada y este foro no deja de ser un fiel reflejo de lo que es la sociedad.

Le pondré dos ejemplos que cité cuando mantenía mi cruzada en defensa de la plata:

a) En la polémica de los paquillos, comenté un caso de que conozco un comerciante de monedas que a finales de 1979 compró un piso usado de 70 m2 en un barrio de clase media de Barcelona por el importe que obtuvo vendiendo 1000 paquillos.

b) Conocí a un comerciante -ya fallecido- que en la cima máxima del precio de la burbuja platífera en enero de 1980 compro 500 paquillos a un precio unitario de 1.300 pesetas, porque tenia un cliente que se los había pedido y le pagaba 1.310 pesetas. Aunque el margen era muy pequeño, se ganaba 5.000 pesetas (el sueldo de 5 dias de un trabajador no especialmente cualificado) y conservaba un cliente. Pues ese desleal cliente, cuando vio desinflarse el precio de la plata...no apareció para retirar el género. El comerciante lo asedió, pero al final se hizo el loco y no compró. Al final el comerciante vendió algunas semanas después y asumiendo una perdidas colosales de 950 pesetas por moneda, o sea, revendío a 350 pesetas la pieza.

Cuando puse estos ejemplos, se podían comprar paquillos 28 años después entre 4 y 5 euros. O sea, a menos de la mitad de precio que en el año 1980 sin tener en cuenta la inflación y el exponencial aumento de la masa monetaria desde entonces.

Pues bien: en el foro se me vapuleó por defender la compra de paquillos y además algunos foreros expresaban su rabia porque se sentían estafados con el aumento del precio de la vivienda.

Personas como usted y como yo, enseguida nos hubiéramos dado cuenta de la excepcional ocasión de acumular plata a precios de derribo y del potencial de revalorización de este metal...pero otros, tan sólo deseaban machacar para sentirse más listos, DEJANDO ESCAPAR LO QUE QUIZÁ SEA LA MEJOR OPORTUNIDAD DE INVERSIÓN DE SUS VIDAS.

Eso sí...una vez no han tomado el tren, se defienden en que el oro y los carlillos eran más seguros, no te jode...

Mire, yo hice trueque con comerciantes numismáticos con los que tengo confianza, a los que les cambié el oro que tenía por plata con ratios de 1/80 a 1/85. Cuando hicimos el trueque les advertí de que el ratio llegaría a 1/15. Le hago una sinopsis:

Ratio 1/80: les advierto de que el oro llegará a 1/15; sonrisas generalizadas me toman por un iluso a quien engañar fácilmente.

Ratio 1/60: les advierto de que el oro llegará a 1/15; consideran que estoy teniendo suerte, pero se siente seguros con el oro ya que creen que subirá más que la plata.

Ratio 1/40: les advierto de que el oro llegará a 1/15; ya no están cómodos, hay mucha carita de tonto. Ningún orero se atreve a hacer pronósticos. Además los muy ca-bro-na-zos hablan de la "subida de los metales"...jajajajajaja, ocultando a sabiendas que la plata ha subido en un año casi 5 veces más que el oro.

Ratio 1/20 (todavía no ha llegado, pero hago una presunción de lo que podría acaecer si se diera el caso): les digo a los oreros que la hoja de ruta de la plata se está cumpliendo a la perfección, que de 1/84 a finales de 2008 nos vamos a 1/15 y que quien venda el oro y compre plata tendrá unos resultados un 33% mejores que quien se quede con el oro.

ENTONCES, CONOCIENDO LA PSICOLOGÍA HUMANA...MUCHAS PERSONAS QUE TIENEN ORO LO CAMBIARÁN POR PLATA, ESO LO GARANTIZO.

*¿Y por qué no lo cambiaron cuando estaba en un ratio 1/80? Pues por la misma razón que algunos no compraban paquillos a menos de 5 euros; el problema no radica en los metales, sino en su propia capacidad para comprender la realidad que les rodea pese a la cantidad de datos objetivos que tienen para determinar qué es lo más interesante.*

Resumiendo, sr. Negrofuturo, no haga caso estricto de todo lo que escribo, ya que la hoja de ruta puede variar sobre la marcha. Hasta el momento iré en piloto automático hacia un ratio oro/plata de 1/20...y luego ya decidiremos cuáles son los pasos a seguir. 

El propósito de mis intervenciones es dar unas indicaciones aproximadas en el viaje hacia el horizonte, no unas órdenes de estricto cumplimiento. 

En el fondo, coincidimos más , de lo que parece, se lo aseguro: pero prefiero actuar así en mi supuesto "proselitismo platífero"; piense que algunos se meten en este "fregao" tan sólo para ganar un euro por moneda.


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Anda, calla coño, si de palmar pasta sabes un rato como buen pasapisero que eres. Aún sigues sin vender tus pisos ? :XX:
> 
> Chollopisos
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena Monster, por haber cargado toneladas de carlillos. Te lo merecías.

A mí me has hecho ganar mucho dinero, ya que gracias a tí estudié con más rigor el análisis sobre la inversión en plata y rectífique mi cartera de inversión: 100% plata.

Me alegra que hayas invertido en plata, ya que como sabrás ha subido casi 5 veces más que el oro en este año.

Quizá pagaste un señoreaje algo alto y no tendrás incrementos tan espectaculares como los míos...pero debes estar muy contento. Finalmente te has subido al caballo ganador.

Confío en que ya hayas desechado la patochada de invertir 3/4 partes en oro. Al fin te has dado cuenta de que no funciona.

Sé que tienes muchos seguidores en el mercado del oro: la Orosfera o como se llame.

¿Recomendarías a tus acólitos que vendieran oro para comprar plata? ¿O mejor el ni "p'alante, ni p'atrás"? Venga, mójate un poco, que ahora la suerte te sonríe desde que estás en la senda de la plata.


----------



## Platón (22 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿O mejor el ni "p'alante, ni p'atrás"? Venga, mójate un poco, que ahora la suerte te sonríe desde que estás en la senda de la plata.



Usted es un caballero, no cometa el mismo error que yo cometí y no se ensañe con este pobre vende-monedas, son tiempos difíciles y casi todo vale para llevarse un pan a la boca.

Bastante por los suelos ha quedado este tipejo ya, como para restregarle ahora las plusvalías en la cara.

Ignore a los perdedores, no valen la pena, el tiempo los pone en su sitio como se encargan de recordar (y que poco tiempo ha pasado).

Continúe enriqueciendo el foro con sus argumentos, muchos foreros continuarán sacando provecho.

Otros lamentablemente seguirán haciendo caso a los que rebuznan por el hecho de gritar más y utilizar malos modos.


----------



## Arraez (22 Abr 2011)

Bueno, ya lo han dicho antes pero les doy mi experiencia: ayer en Barcelona apenas quedaban. Yo fui al BdE sobre las 12:30 y ya solo me pude pillar 2 no circuladas  . La cajera me dijo que tenía otras 8 circuladas, pero las vi tan mal que no las quise. Me aseguró que no tenía más... ni iban a tener. Claro que eso también se lo dijeron a mi novia hace un mes, así es que no sé s es que me timaron o qué


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo han dicho antes pero les doy mi experiencia: ayer en Barcelona apenas quedaban. Yo fui al BdE sobre las 12:30 y ya solo me pude pillar 2 no circuladas  . La cajera me dijo que tenía otras 8 circuladas, pero las vi tan mal que no las quise. Me aseguró que no tenía más... ni iban a tener. Claro que eso también se lo dijeron a mi novia hace un mes, así es que no sé s es que me timaron o qué



No se preocupe por no haber retirado los carlillos circulados. Algún inversor bastante más avispado que usted sacará provecho y comprará esas monedas a 12 €, cuando contienen plata por valor de 17,15 €: exactamente igual que las piezas sin circular.

Las oportunidades de inversión excepcionales ocurren muy pocas veces en la vida y suelen encontrar muy poco individuos capacitados para sacar partido de ellas.

España es un país de extremos: o se es un buitre, o se es un lemming.:rolleye:

Ruego no se tome a mal mi comentario.


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Agradezco sus cordiales palabras.
> 
> Usted y yo fuimos -modestia aparte y si no me falla la memoria- los más acérrimos defensores de la compra de plata física.
> 
> ...



Y por que desinvertir en oro? Mejor dejar el oro y adquirir plata también, no?


----------



## Fantasmón (23 Abr 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y por que desinvertir en oro? Mejor dejar el oro y adquirir plata también, no?



Muy interesante su pregunta.

Lo primero que le voy a escribir es que yo no tengo una bola de cristal y no sé qué va a suceder. 

Yo no digo a nadie qué ha de hacer con su patrimonio, unicamente indico lo que yo he hecho.

Si tenemos la terna:

Dinero fiat: es el dinero de uso ordinario por excelencia, aunque algunos cuestionen si realmente es dinero ya que no cumple una de las características esenciales como actuar como reserva de valor.

Oro: es el dinero global por excelencia aunque con comisiones de cambio muy divergentes respecto al dinero fiat en función de dónde se realice dicho cambio.

Plata: es el dinero de mayor relevancia histórica, aunque en las últimas décadas ha perdido ese rol y para algunos es tan sólo una materia prima que aspira a convertirse en activo monetario.

Si la plata está barata es porque los otros activos monetarios están caros respecto a ella (dinero fiat y oro). Si se conserva el oro y no se compra plata, pues probablemente no se maximizará esta oportunidad.

Si alguien tiene dinero ilimitado, podría comprar ambos: oro y plata. Pero si los recursos son limitados (como supongo que le ocurre al 100% del foro) si transformara ahora su oro en plata, probablemente su cartera obtendrá mejores resultados que conservando el oro. El tiempo dará o quitará razones.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Muy interesante su pregunta.
> 
> Lo primero que le voy a escribir es que yo no tengo una bola de cristal y no sé qué va a suceder.
> 
> ...



Yo duermo más tranquilo teniendo algunos napoleones, independientemente de que se revaloricen más o menos que la plata. Para todo lo demás, mastercard


----------



## hortera (23 Abr 2011)

a raiz de los comentarios de fantasmón y de la escasez en los metales, si despreciamos el resto de los factores (mal hecho) y nos centramos solo en la escasez, podria darse la situacion 'ideal' siguiente, si el platino es diez veces mas escaso que el oro y la plata diez veces mas abundante que el oro, si tomamos como referencia el oro a dia de hoy los precios estarian asi: platino 15.000$, oro 1.500$, plata 150$ la onza...¿podria darse esta situacion en el futuro?? yo creo que si, como fantasmon en su dia compró plata cuando estaba despreciada, y todos nos damos de golpes contra la pared ahora por no haber hecho lo mismo (aunque es facil hablar a toro pasado) no seria ahora el momento d ecomprar platino que esta despreciado actualmente... nunca entenderé como en el mundo de los metales hay tanto orocentrismo, el platino dedicado a inversion es un 1% de la produccion y en la plata el 5% creo,cuando en el oro pasará del 50 seguro...una vez le pregunté al jefe de ciode sobre la posibilidad de comprar platino y me dijo "es una tonteria, luego no te lo cmpra ni dios"


----------



## irishdragon (23 Abr 2011)

¿Sabéis si en el Banco de España de Sevilla o Málaga quedan y cuantas se pueden sacar? Tengo que volver a España a visitar a la familia y me gustaría cargar todas las que pueda. Si estuviera en España solo tendria en el banco los papelitos justos


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Abr 2011)

hortera dijo:


> a raiz de los comentarios de fantasmón y de la escasez en los metales, si despreciamos el resto de los factores (mal hecho) y nos centramos solo en la escasez, podria darse la situacion 'ideal' siguiente, si el platino es diez veces mas escaso que el oro y la plata diez veces mas abundante que el oro, si tomamos como referencia el oro a dia de hoy los precios estarian asi: platino 15.000$, oro 1.500$, plata 150$ la onza...¿podria darse esta situacion en el futuro?? yo creo que si, como fantasmon en su dia compró plata cuando estaba despreciada, y todos nos damos de golpes contra la pared ahora por no haber hecho lo mismo (aunque es facil hablar a toro pasado) no seria ahora el momento d ecomprar platino que esta despreciado actualmente... nunca entenderé como en el mundo de los metales hay tanto orocentrismo, el platino dedicado a inversion es un 1% de la produccion y en la plata el 5% creo,cuando en el oro pasará del 50 seguro...una vez le pregunté al jefe de ciode sobre la posibilidad de comprar platino y me dijo "es una tonteria, luego no te lo cmpra ni dios"



Intenta comprar platino o paladio amonedado a precios decentes.... En alemania llevan iva del 19% y buscando por internet, es imposible encontrarlo por menos del spot+30%


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (23 Abr 2011)

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:

Compra "Platypus"- 1 oz Platinum a 1,242.00 EUR, Venta a 1,639.00 EUR

Es como para pensárselo dos veces...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2011)

hortera dijo:


> a raiz de los comentarios de fantasmón y de la escasez en los metales, si despreciamos el resto de los factores (mal hecho) y nos centramos solo en la escasez, podria darse la situacion 'ideal' siguiente, si el platino es diez veces mas escaso que el oro y la plata diez veces mas abundante que el oro, si tomamos como referencia el oro a dia de hoy los precios estarian asi: platino 15.000$, oro 1.500$, plata 150$ la onza...¿podria darse esta situacion en el futuro?? yo creo que si, como fantasmon en su dia compró plata cuando estaba despreciada, y todos nos damos de golpes contra la pared ahora por no haber hecho lo mismo (aunque es facil hablar a toro pasado) no seria ahora el momento d ecomprar platino que esta despreciado actualmente... nunca entenderé como en el mundo de los metales hay tanto orocentrismo, el platino dedicado a inversion es un 1% de la produccion y en la plata el 5% creo,cuando en el oro pasará del 50 seguro...una vez le pregunté al jefe de ciode sobre la posibilidad de comprar platino y me dijo "es una tonteria, luego no te lo cmpra ni dios"




A toro pasado....

Lo malos inversores sacan pecho de sus operaciones acertadas a toro pasado...muchas veces falsamente,...y callan las operaciones ruinosas. A mi no me gusta hacerlo, pero voy a hacerlo una sola vez para presumir de la operación más rentable que se propuso en este foro y aún están los posts por allí. 

Es difícil comprar y vender bien el platino y el paladio, hay que saber donde... sin embargo en febrero de 2009 compré para mi y algunos foreros paladio cuando el spot estaba por debajo de $200. Lo recomendé en el foro. Algunos hemos realizado plusvalías del 350% en esta operación en menos de 2 años. Sin embargo no sentimos la necesidad de andar contándolo a los cuatro vientos. Simplemente lo comento debido a este post.

El interés del oro es que sube de forma más sistemática y racional que los demás metales. Hay dos razones muy buenas para ello: Es el dinero de los ricos y otra que dejo que adivinen. La plata, el platino, el paladio, tienen periodos de importante corrección y estagnación, y luego subidas espectaculares. Hay que saber venderlos en el buen momento, lo cual la mayoría de especuladores aficionados no saben hacer.

Se especula actualemente con que la plata recobre un nvalor monetario. Si no lo hace (y eso puede depender de una mera decisión del FMI), el desplome va a ser espectacular.


----------



## Platón (23 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se especula actualemente con que la plata recobre un nvalor monetario. Si no lo hace (y eso puede depender de una mera decisión del FMI), el desplome va a ser espectacular.



Ufff, que miedo nos das con tus profecías...espera que vamos a ir llamando a China, India y Rusia para contarles tus miedos...a ver si detenemos el tren...

El FMI, seguro que trabajas para ellos...


----------



## Fantasmón (23 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se especula actualemente con que la plata recobre un nvalor monetario. Si no lo hace (y eso puede depender de una mera decisión del FMI), el desplome va a ser espectacular.



Mire, usted y yo tenemos visiones muy distintas qué está ocurriendo en el mercado de la plata y lo que hace subir el precio.

Le aseguro que los platíferos no esperamos que la plata recobre un status de activo monetario, ya que eso la haría subir a la estratosfera. 

No obstante sí le puedo aceptar que la plata (como todo activo financiero) pueda llegar a desplomarse, pero no por una decisión del FMI, sino por motivos diversos. Ya la intentan manipular a la baja todo lo que pueden, pero tanto los ETF's, como los inversores particulares y la industria, cada vez requerimos más plata, por eso sube el precio...por la demanda.

YO NO COMPARTO SU OPINIÓN, ahora bien, si usted alberga la seria posibilidad de que la plata se desplome si no alcanza el status monetario, creo que deberíamos actuar. 

Usted dijo que había adquirido toneladas de carlillos de 12 €, cuyo precio por su contenido en plata asciende a 17,15 €.

¿Cuáles son los pasos a seguir para evitar el riesgo de que la plata se desplome y pille a muchos foreros? 

Particularmente, sus consejos me son indiferentes; yo los utilizo para hacer justamente lo contrario, pero quizá el foro los siga a pies juntillas. 

¿Ante la posibilidad de inminente desplome de la plata qué se debería hacer?:

a) Vender toda la plata y comprar oro.
b) Vender toda la plata y poner el dinero en una IPF en dólares.
c) Vender toda la plata y poner el dinero en euros en una cuenta de ING.
d) Vender toda la plata excepto los carlillos de 12 €, que no bajarán del facial.
e) Vender toda la plata y comprar travelos de 20 €, que no bajarán del facial.
f) Ni p'alante, ni p'atrás...ni comprar plata, ni vender plata...e intentar desanimar a los foreros para que no sigan en la senda de la plata.

Si adopta alguna de estas posibilidades o se le ocurre alguna alternativa mejor, por favor, hagánoslo saber puesto que a lo mejor, sus sabias palabras intranquilizan a más de un forero y lo deja sin dormir.

Sé perfectamente que la plata podría bajar...ya que lleva una subida de casi el 160% en dólares en un año:8::8::8: , pero también podría rebasar en los máximos días su máximo histórico de alrededor de los 50 $/oz. Al final corregirá y probablemente seguirá subiendo, pero creo que la tendencia será de reducción del ratio oro/plata, luego seguirá siendo más interesante que el oro.

*¿Cuál será su actuación respecto a la plata? Pues ya me la imagino: la de todos los oreros, o sea, no decir nada, lo que yo denomino el "ni ´p'alante, ni p'atrás". Si la plata sube, usted conservará sus diversas toneladas de carlillos, y si baja escribirá en el foro que ya nos lo advirtió. *

Si yo albergara la posibilidad seria de un potencial desplome de la plata, desharía posiciones inmediatamente y lo escribiría en este foro. A mí la plata no me hace falta para vivir, pero me daría mucha rabia que los demás no pudieran sacar partido de mi conocimiento y que palmaran.

Ahora bien, si albergo serias posibilidades de correcciones (incluso severas) después de un crecimiento tan espectacular...pero es que yo no voy a corto.

PS.- Le ruego, Monstruo, que si considera que la plata puede desplomarse, lo advierta en el hilo general de la plata, para que llegue a más foreros que puedan nutrirse de su sin par sabiduría.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón, valore las opciones d y c que expone.

Me interesa su opinión.

Si se pasa Monster, que las valore también.

Gracias de antemano a ambos.


----------



## Arraez (24 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No se preocupe por no haber retirado los carlillos circulados. Algún inversor bastante más avispado que usted sacará provecho y comprará esas monedas a 12 €, cuando contienen plata por valor de 17,15 €: exactamente igual que las piezas sin circular.
> 
> Las oportunidades de inversión excepcionales ocurren muy pocas veces en la vida y suelen encontrar muy poco individuos capacitados para sacar partido de ellas.
> 
> ...



No m lo tomo a mal, pero estás un poco flipao  No voy a llevarme 8 monedas hechas polvo (literal) como si no tuviera ninguna por casa... jajaja qué tío


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Abr 2011)

ya puede subir la plata y las dichosas monedicas un huevo de aquí a mediados de verano porque me voy a tener que quitar de las pocas que he cargado para san bartolo.
malditas mujeres...


----------



## inver (24 Abr 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ya puede subir la plata y las dichosas monedicas un huevo de aquí a mediados de verano porque me voy a tener que quitar de las pocas que he cargado para san bartolo.
> malditas mujeres...



Hombre de Dios...
Todas las incursiones al BdE y a casa de Madame Agata, siempre son secretas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Abr 2011)

inver dijo:


> Hombre de Dios...
> Todas las incursiones al BdE y a casa de Madame Agata, siempre son secretas.



Fuera del foro nadie sabe que tengo oro, plata o karlillos. Discreción shurmanos, que si ganas pasta despiertas envidia y si palmas burlas.


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Abr 2011)

si tuviera muchas callaría como puta.
en cualquier zulo hispanistaní iban a encontrar más tesoros los albanokosovares de turno (en género varios) que en mi escondite


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Abr 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> si tuviera muchas callaría como puta.
> en cualquier zulo hispanistaní iban a encontrar más tesoros los albanokosovares de turno (en género varios) que en mi escondite



Te puedo asegurar que el ladrón que entre en mi casa sale robado.


----------



## Fantasmón (24 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> No m lo tomo a mal, pero estás un poco flipao  No voy a llevarme 8 monedas hechas polvo (literal) como si no tuviera ninguna por casa... jajaja qué tío




Disculpe, cuando se refiere a que las 8 monedas estaban hechas polvo (de forma literal), ¿a qué se refiere? ¿A que las monedas estaban convertidas en fino polvo o virutas y entregadas en una bolsita de plástico para no perder peso? ienso:

Supongo que no era eso, ¿no? El polvo de plata...vale el contenido del metal. Yo lo he comprado alguna vez y he hecho buenos negocios con él.

Creo que lo que usted quería decir era que las 8 monedas estaban íntegras (sin agujeros e intactas en peso) pero con algún golpecito, rayadura, suciedad u oxidación. ¿A que era eso? Ni soy un genio, ni soy adivino, si las monedas estuvieran irreconocibles o no estuvieran íntegras ya las hubieran retirado en el propio BdE.

Recapitulemos:

- Fue a cambiar cromos de colores por monedas de plata con valor facial de 12 euros.
- La cajera le dijo que sólo había 2 sin circular y 8 circuladas. Desechó la compra de las monedas circuladas.
- Las monedas sin circular o circuladas tienen el mismo peso en plata fina: 16,65 gr. El valor actual de las mismas en plata es de 17,15 €; o sea, que por la patilla se llevaba ya un descuento de alrededor del 30% sobre el precio internacional de la plata...y sin pagar IVA y con el valor añadido de que la moneda conserva el valor facial de adquisición.
- Al final se fue del BdE con los cromos de colores sin ningún valor intrínseco y que continuamente pierden poder adquisitivo respecto a los metales.

Su testimonio es muy revelador del estadio en el que nos encontramos en el mercado de los metales preciosos. Pese a la información aquí brindada, la sociedad tiene un nivel general muy bajo sobre la inversión metalífera. En su particular caso, primó la presencia frente a la esencia. Debo decirle que en fundición pagan igual por plata bonita que por plata fea.

Lo reconozco estoy un poco "flipao" ante tanto corderito.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSxMWwp9g5s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Disculpe, cuando se refiere a que las 8 monedas estaban hechas polvo (de forma literal), ¿a qué se refiere? ¿A que las monedas estaban convertidas en fino polvo o virutas y entregadas en una bolsita de plástico para no perder peso? ienso:
> 
> Supongo que no era eso, ¿no? El polvo de plata...vale el contenido del metal. Yo lo he comprado alguna vez y he hecho buenos negocios con él.
> 
> ...



Eso es buena señal, sr. fantasmón.

Los seguidores de tendencias.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (24 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón, lea ud mi mensaje previo en la anterior página y pronúnciese si tiene la bondad, por favor.


----------



## Fantasmón (24 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Fantasmón, valore las opciones d y c que expone.
> 
> Me interesa su opinión.
> 
> ...



Mire, ya he vendido plata de chatarra (literalmente) para comprar Carlillos de 12 €. He acumulado todos los que he podido (yendo casi todos los días y con compañía) a partir de que a mí me pagaran un precio superior a los 700 €/kg, aproximadamente hace dos meses.

También he comprado carlillos a un precio superior, 13,60 € el jueves pasado, pero como puedo vender la plata en fundición al precio adquirido, sí seguiré comprando carlillos de 12 € con premium siempre y cuando el precio sea igual o inferior al que yo obtenga vendiendo otro formato de plata.

La idea de adquisición de los carlillos de 12 € era CONSOLIDAR PLUSVALÍAS ante una posible corrección del precio de la plata, pero yo he aprovechado además para sacarme chatarra o monedas de plata baja para adquirir monedas con valor de cambio.

Yo nunca hubiera comprado carlillos cuando estaban por debajo del precio de equilibrio (precio que yo puedo conseguir vendiendo otros tipos de plata) ya que no tengo demasiado interés en pagar por un seguro de cambio. 

Voy a largo en la plata, luego ya asumo correcciones y riesgos. Así son los negocios y como dicen los americanos: No risk, no fun.

Ahora bien, no es pura inconsciencia, conozco relativamente bien el sector y tengo contactos. En vez de jugar a la plata pura y dura, también juego con la numismática...algunas monedas que tengo no dependen estrictamente del precio del metal como las bullion de colección (de hecho algunos lotes de pandas y del calendario lunar que compré hace 3 años han subido hasta un 1000% siguiendo precios de Ebay Alemania). 

Creo que me iré sacando estas piezas y si la plata supera el valor de los paquillos de 20 € será un buen momento para acumular si quedan, pero nunca cuando la plata esté mucho más barata que mi precio de equilibrio.

Jugar con la numismática brinda bastantes posibilidades. No sólo tengo bullion, sino muchos otros tipos de moneda que valen más que el peso del metal, aunque en su momento yo no pagué mucho más...sencillamente que a lo largo del tiempo y con contactos surgen ocasiones.

Cuando en 1980 hubo el desplome de la plata, los paquillos bajaron de 1300 pesetas (precio que pagaron en el zenit burbujista algunos inconscientes, no todo el mundo) a 650 pesetas en un visto y no visto. En cambio, en los duros de plata del montón, que llegaron a valer 2.000 pesetas ese año, hubo descensos en precio pero bastante más paulatinos, no siguieron drásticamente la caída del metal, sino que la bajada fue más suave, lo que permitió a los numismáticos más avispados sacarse stock...para luego recomprarlo mucho más barato.

Diversificar siempre suele ser bueno para ir mitigando el riesgo: por eso el juego numismático es muy interesante si no se paga un plus por él.

Respecto a comprar carlillos de 20 €, los compraré cuando gane dinero con ellos, no antes. Prefiero pagarlos a 22 € cuando la plata valga 26 €, que pagarlos a 20 € cuando la plata vale 17 €, ya que eso me brinda la posibilidad de jugar con el resto de mi portfolio. 

Respecto al oro...CLARO QUE ME GUSTARÍA TENERO ORO DE INVERSIÓN...pero ya saben mi objetivo: cuando el ratio oro/plata descienda de 1/20 me lo plantearé, antes no. Supongo que las primeras monedas de oro la cambiaría a un ratio de 1/15...si se da el caso. 

¡Que Dios reparta suerte!

EDITO: puse por error "paquillos" en lugar de carlillos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (24 Abr 2011)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Yo he cambiado por Karlillos también unas cuantas cosas ya que aumentaba la cantidad de plata en mi poder gracias a las plusvalías y además le aportaba el seguro del valor facial que no poseía lo vendido.

Vamos por el mismo camino (pero no vendo el oro aún, no me atrevo)


----------



## Arraez (25 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Disculpe, cuando se refiere a que las 8 monedas estaban hechas polvo (de forma literal), ¿a qué se refiere? ¿A que las monedas estaban convertidas en fino polvo o virutas y entregadas en una bolsita de plástico para no perder peso? ienso:
> 
> Supongo que no era eso, ¿no? El polvo de plata...vale el contenido del metal. Yo lo he comprado alguna vez y he hecho buenos negocios con él.
> 
> ...



¿Y tú que sabes si se las querría vender llegado el momento a una fundición o a mi abuela? Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas es mejor callarse (sin acritud). Me hablas como si no tuviera ni puta idea de lo que hago o como si tuviera 15 años!!!! jajaja!!!!! Y si, las mnendas estaban mal, bastante mal.


----------



## Arraez (25 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, yo estoy siguiendo este hilo desde finales de 2009 más o menos, solo que entro ahora en el tema que tengo más tiempo libre. Me registré solo para informar de que en las CCM se pueden conseguir sin problemas. Repito, sin problemas.


----------



## Platón (25 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> si la plata supera el valor de los *paquillos *de 20 €
> 
> Respecto a comprar *paquillos *de 20 €



¿¿Vuelve a salir Pako en los karlillos de 20€??

¿¿Vuelve lo retro a la FNMT?? Viendo el últimos diseño, casi que el caudillo tendría más tirón...

Es broma. Gracias Fantasmón por sus aportaciones.


----------



## Platón (25 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Vamos por el mismo camino (pero no vendo el oro aún, no me atrevo)




Por mucho que disminuya el ratio oro : plata, ya pueden esperar sentados los plateros por mi oro...se lo va a permutar Rita la cantaora


----------



## Fantasmón (25 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> ¿Y tú que sabes si se las querría vender llegado el momento a una fundición o a mi abuela? Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas es mejor callarse (sin acritud). Me hablas como si no tuviera ni puta idea de lo que hago o como si tuviera 15 años!!!! jajaja!!!!! Y si, las mnendas estaban mal, bastante mal.



No se irrite, por favor. 

Lo importante no era el estado de conservación de las monedas, sino su contenido en plata, que debía estar íntegro: 16,65 gr. de plata fina.

La plata contenida en las monedas vale 17,15 € y la moneda se cambiaba por 12 euros de papel.

Incluso si se las hubiera querido vender a la augusta señora de su abuela de usted, perdió una magnífica oportunidad.

En una cosa sí le voy a dar la razón, debería ser más prudente que lenguaraz, pero así todos los foreros aprenderemos de su testimonio.

Cordialmente, 

Fantasmón.


----------



## Fantasmón (25 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Por mucho que disminuya el ratio oro : plata, ya pueden esperar sentados los plateros por mi oro...se lo va a permutar Rita la cantaora



Nunca diga: "De este agua no beberé" ni... "este cura no es mi padre".:rolleye:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Nunca diga de este agua no beberé ni... este cura no es mi padre.:rolleye:



y con esta ni borracho


----------



## perogrullo (25 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo nunca hubiera comprado carlillos cuando estaban por debajo del precio de equilibrio (precio que yo puedo conseguir vendiendo otros tipos de plata) ya que no tengo demasiado interés en pagar por un seguro de cambio.



Remarco esto, más que nada para que los nuevos e incautos entiendan que el seguro sí que puede ser muy importante.




Arraez dijo:


> ¿Y tú que sabes si se las querría vender llegado el momento a una fundición o a mi abuela? Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas es mejor callarse (sin acritud). Me hablas como si no tuviera ni puta idea de lo que hago o como si tuviera 15 años!!!! jajaja!!!!! Y si, las mnendas estaban mal, bastante mal.



Independientemente de la idea que tengas, las monedas que despreciaste a un cambio de 12€, se cotizan a más de 14,5€ en ciertos sitios, por lo que tu decisión es dudosa. Si estaban bonitas o feas no tiene influencia, salvo que estuvieran partidas por la mitad.



Platón dijo:


> ¿¿Vuelve a salir Pako en los karlillos de 20€??
> 
> ¿¿Vuelve lo retro a la FNMT?? Viendo el últimos diseño, casi que el caudillo tendría más tirón...



y el mensaje: travelillo de España con la g. de Diosa


----------



## Taxidermista (25 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Por cierto, yo estoy siguiendo este hilo desde finales de 2009 más o menos, solo que entro ahora en el tema que tengo más tiempo libre. Me registré solo para informar de que en las CCM se pueden conseguir sin problemas. Repito, sin problemas.



Qué es CCM y qué es lo que se puede conseguir sin problemas?


----------



## averapaz (25 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Por cierto, yo estoy siguiendo este hilo desde finales de 2009 más o menos, solo que entro ahora en el tema que tengo más tiempo libre. Me registré solo para informar de que en las CCM se pueden conseguir sin problemas. Repito, sin problemas.



He visitado dos la semana pasada y solo tenían travelos.

Saludos


----------



## Argentum emere (25 Abr 2011)

de poder elegir año, ¿de cuál os llevariáis los karlillos?. Lo digo por el muy hipotético caso de que algún día alcancen un valor numismático.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Abr 2011)

Silver Chart - Live Silver Price Chart - Stock market charts, segun esto esta a mas de 49.


----------



## QuepasaRey (25 Abr 2011)

valladolid esta seco, dabuti y su furgoneta con los rumanos de alquiler han vaciado las arcas.

hoy a las 8,30 me han enseñado las telarañas de la caja fuerte.


----------



## Palasaca (25 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Barcelona,
> jueves, 21-04-2011
> 
> 08.20 h. La Plaza de Cataluña aparece desierta de sus aves endémicas de los últimos años: las palomas no enseñan sus graciosos movimientos, los gorriones evitan los escarceos con los cañamones lanzados por los niños, las cotorras argentinas ya no pintan de verde el paisaje con sus furibundos aleteos y las gaviotas han decidido planear sus estilizadas figuras menos lejos de la costa, debido a la nueva invasión de vultúridos que se agolpan agónicamente ante el portalón de la factoría que hace chaflán con la calle más cara de España en este momento: el Portal del Ángel.
> ...




Es una crónica insuperable, a pesar de mi pomperismo puedo aportar algunos piks más:

El ave pedigüeña se acercó a la trentena de aves de toda condición que esperaban en los escalones del comedero diciendo socarronamente "¿van atracar el banco?" .

Todas las aves se hicieron las distraídas, alguien le devolvió la sonrisa con un "nunca mejor dicho...jajaja" 

Una palomita decía sosteniendo un sobre en cuyo interior se sospecha contenía algunas lechugillas "Yo creo que con lo de este sobre me puedo dar una fiesta más grande que con lo que me den ahí adentro" sic.

Un tal "LL." "a mi me han traído aquí sin saber a que" "Hacer de mula" le contestó alguien.

Hay un ave habitual, con carrito, que siempre se agencia el primer puesto en la cola.

Una vez dentro del comedero: 

Una cabrita "¿Pero hay alguien que no venga a por otra cosa que no sean monedas de 12 euros?" 

La cabrita se queda ahí sola viendo una postal difícil de olvidar.

Un albatros llama a "LL." y le dice como rellenar la hoja del menú. 

Una Paloma se queda pensativa cuando alguien le dice que eso que "compra a 12" y no se lo va a quedar para ella, ya vale 16 a lo que responde que "F" le pagará 30 por el pak de 83. sic 

El habitual del carrito parece no conocer ni burbuja ni internet, pero conoce las reglas del juego de los metales... y marcha discretamente por donde a venido.

Unas cuentas al vuelo del aquel día (hoy muy superiores por la subida)

2500 hamburguesas que cargaron unas 30 aves migratorias hace un total de 30000 de alpiste para acaparar.

Esos 30000 de alpiste para acaparar se han convertido en ese mismo día en 40000 de maíz para "F"

"F" es un pájaro de altos vuelos.

Bueno, no me deis fuerte que soy pompero.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> de poder elegir año, ¿de cuál os llevariáis los karlillos?. Lo digo por el muy hipotético caso de que algún día alcancen un valor numismático.



Pues de los más nuevos por un buen motivo: tardarán más en amarillear si se diera el caso. Si alguna vez algún año tuviera valor numismático, que lo dudo, se lo comería casi todo el precio de la plata.

Y, en cualquier caso, el único karlillo "malo" es el que tu no tengas.


----------



## Acaparador (25 Abr 2011)

Muy buena fantasmón.!!


----------



## RNSX (25 Abr 2011)

a falta de karlillos de 12 los de 20 empiezan a ser cada dia mas interesantes, a dia de hoy tanto como el bullion practicamente, no os parece? y con la ventaja de que probablemente le puedes pedir tantos como quieras a tu sucursal bancaria; yo me lo estoy empezando a pensar


----------



## electric0 (25 Abr 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Es una crónica insuperable, a pesar de mi pomperismo puedo aportar algunos piks más:
> .............
> Bueno, no me deis fuerte que *soy pompero*.



No se cambie Ud. la categoria, Ud. no es pompero Ud. es mas bien un troll, pero ademas un troll de tercera regional no preferente y al borde del descenso.



RNSX dijo:


> a falta de karlillos de 12 los de 20 empiezan a ser cada dia mas interesantes, a dia de hoy tanto como el bullion practicamente, no os parece? y con la ventaja de que probablemente le puedes pedir tantos como quieras a tu sucursal bancaria; yo me lo estoy empezando a pensar



A 18€ (aprox. centimos arriba o abajo) la pieza y con tendencia alcista.... ¿y todavia dudando si comprar de a 20€? yo no tendria dudas..... aunque homers simpsons deben de existir muchos, de esos que se electrocutan dos o mas veces con el mismo cable en el mismo sitio con segundos de diferencia.

Si no se pueden comprar de 12 porque ya no hay, la duda de comprar de 20 casi ofende.... y ahora saldran los de bullon y tal.... que si la rentabilidad y esas cosas... y el retrasadito de turno que me diga que me lo gaste en psiquiatra y tal... que si el poder liberatorio y demas.......... pues para todos ellos.... yo ya ando comprando de 20€ porque no puedo hacerlo de 12€, ya que no hay aqui donde vivo. ¿algun problema? Ea, pues ya nos vemos en un futuro cercano, y prometo no reirme mucho, ni de los troles absurdos, ni de los lentos de reflejos.....

Un cordial saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No se cambie Ud. la categoria, Ud. no es pompero Ud. es mas bien un troll, pero ademas un troll de tercera regional no preferente y al borde del descenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He estado en varias sucursales esta mañana, y parece que están pendientes de que les lleguen los travelos. ¿Y si nunca llegan y hacen la jugada de Alemania?


----------



## Ulisses (25 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> He estado en varias sucursales esta mañana, y parece que están pendientes de que les lleguen los travelos. ¿Y si nunca llegan y hacen la jugada de Alemania?



NO hay problema con los travelos. He pillado 50 la semana pasada en el BDE. Y futbolines hay a reventar por todas partes. 

Eléctrico tiene toda la razón del mundo y a veces hay que ser vehemente cuando a uno le obligan a insistir sobre lo obvio - que suele ser propio de intelectos romos y poco perspicaces- durante mucho tiempo.

En *Silbercorner,* por ejemplo, una onza bullion está, en este momento, a 38,32euros y la media onza australiana a 21,31. 

¿Qué resulta preferible en este momento, media onza de la FNMT por 20 euros o media onza bullion?... Sabiendo, además, que la media onza de la FNMT lleva un seguro incorporado por valor de los 20 euros canjeable en cualquier sucursal bancaria sin necesidad de romperse la cabeza innecesariamente.

Te tomas demasiadas molestias, eléctrico.


----------



## electric0 (25 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> He estado en varias sucursales esta mañana, y parece que están pendientes de que les lleguen los travelos. ¿Y si nunca llegan y hacen la jugada de Alemania?



Si nunca llegan y los quitan del medio mejor, que yo ya tengo unos pocos y numismaticamente valdran mas. (en un mal caso valen lo mismo que los otros) asi que ganacias 0, ó mas, perdidas nulas, como siempre.




gamusino30 dijo:


> No es por meter cizaña pero algunos sobrevalorais el potencial de los k12 y k20. Ya veremos quienes estan dispuestos a comprarlos por el precio que queramos si falla el de siempre.



No es por meter cizaña, pero algunos infravalorais el potencial de los k12 y k20. Ya veremos como me quito a los compradores de encima cuando la plata este por encima de los 2000€/k.

------------

Correccion sana, velon hacia abajo, subira de nuevo, sin problemas....

Un saludo.


----------



## RNSX (25 Abr 2011)

> No es por meter cizaña pero algunos sobrevalorais el potencial de los k12 y k20. Ya veremos quienes estan dispuestos a comprarlos por el precio que queramos si falla el de siempre



por un razonable underspot siempre hay interesados, yo las vendo por mi cuenta sin problemas, cada vez hay mas competencia entre plateros y pudiendo venderlos a facial cual es el riesgo? o ganas dinero o te quedas igual. yo compré filarmonicas cuando costaban 11,70 euros, entonces no habia duda alguna, y K12 mientras pude encontrar y su contenido en plata superaba los 11
A dia de hoy y pudiendo bajar la plata lo del seguro de las K20 lo veo estupendo, sin portes, sin esfuerzos, sin riesgos.
Ya te digo que si no encuentro un canal bueno para comprar mas K12 a facial en una semanita me paso a las K20; que si la cosa sigue asi en breve superaran el facial.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Abr 2011)

Yo he cambiado el bullion plata por Karlillos; generosísimas plusvalías que le he sacado a cada oz y que he transformado en Karlillos incrementando la cantidad de plata al tiempo que me aseguraba su convertibilidad gracias al facial de 12€.

Al que le parezca estupidez o locura, bueno, yo no tengo los contactos ni la paciencia para manejarme en bullion y me pareció una buena oportunidad porque tengo familia al lado de un BdE que tiene Karlillos hasta la fecha y vamos actuando así.

Mi visión quizá sea muy lmitada y lo que yo he valorado es que 20 oz Eagle son el equivalente en plata a 38 Karlillos, siendo el facial de una opción los 20$ y del otro pues 456€

Seré tonto, pero lo he visto claro y he actuado.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> *Yo he cambiado el bullion plata por Karlillos; generosísimas plusvalías que le he sacado a cada oz *y que he transformado en Karlillos incrementando la cantidad de plata al tiempo que me aseguraba su convertibilidad gracias al facial de 12€.
> 
> Al que le parezca estupidez o locura, bueno, yo no tengo los contactos ni la paciencia para manejarme en bullion y me pareció una buena oportunidad porque tengo familia al lado de un BdE que tiene Karlillos hasta la fecha y vamos actuando así.
> 
> ...



A eso es precisamente a lo que me refiero. Las plusvalias las has obtenido con el bullion (como todos). Ya veremos mas adelante si las obtenemos con los karlillos. Yo aunque cambie los papeles por karlillos no las tengo muy conmigo, por eso sigo cogiendo bullion que el funcionamiento esta mas que de sobra demostrado. El de los karlillos sigue estando por ver (en mi caso).


----------



## Palasaca (25 Abr 2011)

*"electric0 inicia con*


> Iniciado por Palasaca
> Es una crónica insuperable, a pesar de mi pomperismo puedo aportar algunos piks más:
> .............
> Bueno, no me deis fuerte que soy pompero.
> ...



Pompero: Dícese del que se inicia en el foro de burbuja y que por lo tanto lleva pocos mensajes. Llevo con este 2 mensajes por lo tanto asumo que soy pompero.

Troll: Dícese de aquel que entra en un foro para romper un hilo argumental y crear caos en el foro. El hilo argumental de este hilo es sobre la compra de K12 y sobre eso he intervenido. A sido una forma que me pareció graciosa por haberlo vivido personalmente y reconocer todo lo que apuntaba fantasmón de lo que sucedió esa mítica mañana en BdE de Barcelona. 

Además los Trolls suelen disuadir a que la gente acapare para acaparar ellos. Le añadiré otro "pik" del BdE de Barcelona: "Con esta convención de numis estáis haciendo un favor al mercado, acabar cuanto antes con K12"


P.D. No tenía claro el registrarme, casi veo que será mejor que siga detrás de la cortina si es que tanto molesta la información.


----------



## nefernef (25 Abr 2011)

No sé si lo han comentado ya, pero en Murcia no quedan k12.


----------



## chak4l (25 Abr 2011)

En Oviedo esta mañana sin problemas, todas en su plastiquito del 2009.
En esta sucursal aun quedan muchas y segun el cajero quedan mas de la que la gente se puede llevar jajaja pobre iluso.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Abr 2011)

Si :abajo::abajo:


----------



## dabuti (25 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> valladolid esta seco, dabuti y su furgoneta con los rumanos de alquiler han vaciado las arcas.
> 
> hoy a las 8,30 me han enseñado las telarañas de la caja fuerte.




Mañana llamo a ver que coño pasa.
Hace 2 semanas que no voy y tengo muy poco.
:8::8:


----------



## maragold (25 Abr 2011)

Esta mañana me he pasado por el BdE en Santander y un cajero muy amable me ha dicho que no tienen desde Noviembre y que no van a tener más porque cierran en Mayo...


----------



## alienhunter (25 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> En Oviedo esta mañana sin problemas, todas en su plastiquito del 2009.
> En esta sucursal aun quedan muchas y segun el cajero quedan mas de la que la gente se puede llevar jajaja pobre iluso.



Pues a mi el Viernes me dijeron que quedaban ya pocas con el plastico y que sin plastico tampoco tenian muchas, se ve que depende del cajero cuentan una cosa u otra!!!


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (25 Abr 2011)

En Logroño parece que no quedan ya, ¿alguno sabe si quedan en Pamplona?, gracias.

PD: digo parece porque puede que tengan algunas devueltas "por ahí" pero no estaban seguros ni por la labor de mirar.


----------



## bobolisto (25 Abr 2011)

Actualización BdE Sevilla, 25/04/2011, 12:30 aproximadamente.
Cajero dice que ya no le quedan más en caja. 
Mañana tendrán más.
Por lo visto, en los últimos dias, se ha incrementado la demanda.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Abr 2011)

Esto se acaba señores, las que quedan ya son para ellos, han visto desfilar demasiada plata en los últimos meses y quieren algo para ellos y sus familias.

Han sido unos meses emocionantes pero parece que esto se está acabando de verdad. De todas formas aún se pueden pillar así que el que no haya hecho los deberes que se apresure.

De segundo plato siempre quedarán los travelos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Abr 2011)

Lo que tiene cojones es que en alemania suban el precio de la de 10€ de facial y 625 a 25 EURACOS con el mismo facial y en mitad del año, y aqui se la sopla regalar dinero....

¡¡¡¡¡PAIS!!!!!


----------



## Showt1me (25 Abr 2011)

como diria un ex-presidente español: ESPAÑA VA BIEN


----------



## juan35 (25 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo que tiene cojones es que en alemania suban el precio de la de 10€ de facial y 625 a 25 EURACOS con el mismo facial y en mitad del año, y aqui se la sopla regalar dinero....
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡PAIS!!!!!




Pues que aguanten un poco que quiero recargar esta semana.....:fiufiu:


----------



## Xpiro (25 Abr 2011)

La semana pasada estuve en Valencia, y no me pude resistir de llamar a BdE, hable con el cajero y me dijo que no quedaba ya NI UNA de 12€!! 
No habéis dejado ni la de muestra!!:ouch:
Esta mañana me ha enseñado el director de mi banco en Madrid un par de travelos y me ha dicho si quería alguna.... que otro cliente le había pedido dos del mundial y dos de la Campolove pa'colesionar :cook:
Mañana le llamo y le digo que me prepare unas cienes a ver que pasa..., la última vez con las de 12 me mandó al BdE, que a él ya no se las servían!! 
Ya os contaré qué me dice...:rolleye:
Al final me veo yendo a Cibeles todos los días con los 1000 papelitos ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Pues que aguanten un poco que quiero recargar esta semana.....:fiufiu:



Y esque a malas tenemos la 20€ y de estas si que hay un carro.... En Alemania ya no tienen las de 925 y tp las de 625


----------



## hortera (26 Abr 2011)

somero articulo que me he encontrado por internet de una pagina economica en la que hablan de inversion en plata y mencionan a nuestros amiguitos los karlillos
Inversión en commodites: plata para todos


----------



## alienhunter (26 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *Esto se acaba señores, las que quedan ya son para ellos, han visto desfilar demasiada plata en los últimos meses y quieren algo para ellos y sus familias.*
> Han sido unos meses emocionantes pero parece que esto se está acabando de verdad. De todas formas aún se pueden pillar así que el que no haya hecho los deberes que se apresure.
> 
> De segundo plato siempre quedarán los travelos.




Pues no me extrañaria, el Viernes despues de decirme telefonicamente que hasta el Lunes no tendrian casi ninguna, excepto las reservadas, pero como me tenía que pasar igualmente por la zona entre y pude pillar el maximo, pero lo que me extraño es que delante de mi estaba una pareja con 2 hijos que tendrían unos 6 o 7 años y les estaban preparando 5000€en monedas, no si si los menores de edad pueden cambiar moneda, y desde luego no comente nada no fuera a ser que estuviera con ellos otra persona que tuviera que irse despues de rellenar el formulario, pero me parecio más que sospechoso tanto la cantidad, como el "esmero" en colocarselas en una cajita y la despedida "efusiva" que tuvieron quedando en volver el Lunes a por más.(Por cierto hoy Lunes no estaban pero un cajero estaba guardando monedas en una caja igual que la que se llevaron el Viernes.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Bueno, pues de llegar a 18€ la pieza, despues de la pausa, ahora no llegamos a 17, nos quedamos en 16.84.....

No preocuparse, volvera a subir, esta vez con mas pausa y asegurando posiciones, ...... es bueno que suba despacio, sin prisas, entre otras cosas nos quitamos a trolls nerviosos, ..., si, si, de esos que solo salen cuando sube "rapido", cosas del nerviosismo supongo....

Hoy toca cargar de travelos y futbitos, saldremos de bancos, aunque la liquidez es escasa siempre algo cae...

Un saludo


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y esque a malas tenemos la 20€ y de estas si que hay un carro.... En Alemania ya no tienen las de 925 y tp las de 625



Pues a ver si se aficionan a los karlillos y expandimos el mercado, pero que se esperen un poquito


----------



## Ayunador (26 Abr 2011)

Sólo una pregunta: entonces, comprando monedas de plata de 20 euros de esas que en la fnmt están a 29.66, pagas 9.66 de más por 20 euros de facial y el valor de la plata de la moneda no llega a 17 ¿no? ¿porqué se compran entonces monedas de plata? : sigo sin entender nada....


----------



## hinka (26 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> Sólo una pregunta: entonces, comprando monedas de plata de 20 euros de esas que en la fnmt están a 29.66, pagas 9.66 de más por 20 euros de facial y el valor de la plata de la moneda no llega a 17 ¿no? ¿porqué se compran entonces monedas de plata? : sigo sin entender nada....



En primer lugar no compras nada, cambias, c a m b i a s.....
En segundo lugar tienes que cambiarlos en una oficina del BdE no vale por internet. Solo te las cambian 20 a 20 en las oficinas. Maximo 50 monedas persona y dia.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> Sólo una pregunta: entonces, comprando monedas de plata de 20 euros de esas que en la fnmt están a 29.66, pagas 9.66 de más por 20 euros de facial y el valor de la plata de la moneda no llega a 17 ¿no? ¿porqué se compran entonces monedas de plata? : sigo sin entender nada....



Ah, para, ... que si tenemos un troll, .... claro, el de guardia, .... por dios¡¡ se me habia olvidado......

MIre Ud. troll de guardia, las monedas valen/cuestan 20€, no mas. Punto pelota. La plata contenida hoy, y ahora, tiene un valor de 16,80€, el dia de mañana cuando suba de precio (previsiblemente) ganara Ud. dinero, y si no sube las descambia en el banco por 20€ otra vez....

En la academia de trolls Ud era el ultimo de la clase ¿verdad? sin acritud.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ayunador (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ah, para, ... que si tenemos un troll, .... claro, el de guardia, .... por dios¡¡ se me habia olvidado......
> 
> MIre Ud. troll de guardia, las monedas valen/cuestan 20€, no mas. Punto pelota. La plata contenida hoy, y ahora, tiene un valor de 16,80€, el dia de mañana cuando suba de precio (previsiblemente) ganara Ud. dinero, y si no sube las descambia en el banco por 20€ otra vez....
> 
> ...



Antes de nada, gracias a hinka y espero que si he trolleado el hilo (como ha comentado el subnormal de guardia - sin acritud) me disculpen por ello.

electric0, si no quiere atender a mi humilde pregunta, al menos no conteste para no decir gran cosa (mire la respuesta anterior del usuario hinka de sólo tres líneas).

Vuelvo a pedir disculpas si mi pregunta ha sido inoportuna o fuera de sitio.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> Antes de nada, gracias a hinka y espero que si he trolleado el hilo (como ha comentado el subnormal de guardia - sin acritud) me disculpen por ello.
> 
> electric0, si no quiere atender a mi humilde pregunta, al menos no conteste para no decir gran cosa (mire la respuesta anterior del usuario hinka de sólo tres líneas).
> 
> Vuelvo a pedir disculpas si mi pregunta ha sido inoportuna o fuera de sitio.



Lo que es del todo inorportuno son las ganas de no leer, supongo basadas en la actitud "porqueyolovalgo" pregunto y teneis la obligacion de responder correctamente con prontitud y de buena gana, aclarando los ultimos matices si fuere preciso.

Esta ud. señor troll en el foro de la burbuja inmobiliaria, en el, su actitud solo puede ser interpretada de dos formas posibles, a saber;

Porqueyolovalguismo, o troleo barato en estado puro.

Elija una de las dos, o lea, (mientras a calopez no se le caiga de nuevo el foro) suya es la decision, nuestras las sospechas.


----------



## Ayunador (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Lo que es del todo inorportuno son las ganas de no leer, supongo basadas en la actitud "porqueyolovalgo" pregunto y teneis la obligacion de responder correctamente con prontitud y de buena gana, aclarando los ultimos matices si fuere preciso.
> 
> Esta ud. señor troll en el foro de la burbuja inmobiliaria, en el, su actitud solo puede ser interpretada de dos formas posibles, a saber;
> 
> ...



¿Puede ud. indicar dónde se aprecia que mi actitud es preguntar y exigir una pronta respuesta hasta los últimos matices?

Después de leer 15-20 páginas por el principio y por el final del hilo (de 195) decidí preguntar sin ánimo de 'trolear'. Si Ud es moderador o algo por el estilo, tome las medidas oportunas; si no lo es, quizá el troll lo sea ud.

Su interpretación sobre mi actitud es bastante limitada y sus comentarios no tienen sentido. Por mi parte no pretendo seguir con este intercambio por respeto a los demás usuarios del foro salvo que insista en sus comentarios del tipo "porqueyolovalgo" y "troll" hacia mí.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> ¿Puede ud. indicar dónde se aprecia que mi actitud es preguntar y exigir una pronta respuesta hasta los últimos matices?
> 
> Después de leer 15-20 páginas por el principio y por el final del hilo (de 195) decidí preguntar sin ánimo de 'trolear'. Si Ud es moderador o algo por el estilo, tome las medidas oportunas; si no lo es, quizá el troll lo sea ud.
> 
> Su interpretación sobre mi actitud es bastante limitada y sus comentarios no tienen sentido. Por mi parte no pretendo seguir con este intercambio por respeto a los demás usuarios del foro salvo que insista en sus comentarios del tipo "porqueyolovalgo" y "troll" hacia mí.



Le daremos el beneficio de la duda hasta la segunda pregunta "tipo troll" que acuse sobremanera la falta de lectura y las ganas de hacerlo.

Mientras tanto....

Salgo a la calle, vamos a ver si "pesco" 100 ó 200 piezas de "a 20" por 20 cada una "of course"....

Hasta mas y mejor ver.


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Abr 2011)

Ayunador dijo:


> Sólo una pregunta: entonces, comprando monedas de plata de 20 euros de esas que en la fnmt están a 29.66, pagas 9.66 de más por 20 euros de facial y el valor de la plata de la moneda no llega a 17 ¿no? ¿porqué se compran entonces monedas de plata? : sigo sin entender nada....



Eso digo yo, con los K20, la onza sale a 40, cuando tienes onzas bullion por 34 euros.

Yo no lo entiendo, ah si por el facial, por si la plata se desploma en 2016 o algo asi.


----------



## TorNO (26 Abr 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hola, perodnar por mi intromision,
> 
> me ofrecen estas monedas de 12 euros, me las compro?
> 
> ...





Si te las pasan a 12 euros no lo dudes,...........
:baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso digo yo, con los K20, la onza sale a 40, cuando tienes onzas bullion por 34 euros.
> 
> Yo no lo entiendo, ah si por el facial, por si la plata se desploma en 2016 o algo asi.



Por fundamentales está claro que no se va a desplomar Gamusino no entremos en eso, pero mola que el subnormal del BdE por una única vez esté beneficiando a los ciudadanos que sufragamos su coste (masajes con final feliz para directivos incluidos).

No se llamalo morbo pero cada uno de los carlillos es como un pedazo de transparencia para el ciudadano... Libertad monetaria ¡quién te disfrutara!


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

Anonadado me hallo.... en angale ya no les wueda bullion ahora mismo....

Solo 500 filarmonicas, el resto, missing...

Silbermnzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## 123456 (26 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Anonadado me hallo.... en angale ya no les wueda bullion ahora mismo....
> 
> Solo 500 filarmonicas, el resto, missing...
> 
> Silbermnzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



Fiajte los precios de estos, son una tienda bastante conocida en eeuu por sus buenos precios, flipando me quedo de lo que veo
https://www.currencyandcoin.com/US-Silver-Dollars/Silver-American-Eagles
a 41 euros la onza¡¡


----------



## Drinito (26 Abr 2011)

Señores creo que esto se acaba!!!!!!

En Oviedo ya no quedan con plástico!!!!

Y año........ del que queden, me han dicho.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Fiajte los precios de estos, son una tienda bastante conocida en eeuu por sus buenos precios, flipando me quedo de lo que veo
> https://www.currencyandcoin.com/US-Silver-Dollars/Silver-American-Eagles
> a 41 euros la onza¡¡



En apmex, ya pagan (recompran) *TODAS *las silver eagles, les da igual el año, a 3$ por encima del spot.


----------



## 123456 (26 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> En apmex, ya pagan (recompran) *TODAS *las silver eagles, les da igual el año, a 3$ por encima del spot.



Lo que nos tiene que quedar claro que el precio del fisico se ha desacoplado del precio papel, el mercado es tan estrecho que los compradores de fisico van a reventar el mercado muy muy pronto.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues ya tengo encargadas unas 100 de las que anteriormente he dicho y del año 2009, tambien. Zona: Castellon.
> En el BBVA de castellon tambien tienen, otras 20 mas.



Ultimos tembleques de un mercado agonizante...........

Los "encargos" ralentizan las compras/ventas/cambios y levantan la liebre mas todavia de lo que ya esta, ya que en la mayoria de las ocasiones los "encargos" no llegan a materializarse, ya que el bde no suministra (por lo general) pero si se entera hasta el tato de la maniobra... y logicamente lo primero es mirar la cotizacion de la plata........lo segundo las caracteristicas de las piezas.... en fin...... ya sabeis....

Lo suyo es pedir lo que haya y salir corriendo, ¿excusa? muy facil --como han dejado de acuñarse con el tiempo tendran valor numismatico-- escusa que es muy "tragable", no levanta la liebre y le proporciona al comprador las existencias que queden, sabiendo de antemano que sera muy dificil (practicamente imposible) que haya mas en el futuro.

-----------

TRavelos y futbitos, es lo que hay, y no tantos.... acabo de pillar 15 de cada, 30 piezas en total, a 20€ cada uno (600€) dejando "tiesa" la sucursal de turno del CCM, no he podido llevarme 5 piezas mas, porque se las ha quedado el mismo director de la sucursal, que ya esta al loro de la movida, y me ha recordado de cuando le vacie la caja de las de 12€....

Cuidadin con los travelos y futbitos, posiblemente sean las unicas ediciones de 20€, y cuando la plata contenida supere los 20€, se fundiran a mogollon (estaremos en un punto muy jodido de la crisis) por lo que los travelos y futbitos que sobrevivan, pese a ser mas feos que el culo de un mandril con almorranas supurantes, seran escasisimos, y estos posiblemente si tengan valor numismatico.

No esta de mas acumular algunos (pocos) cientos de travelos y futbitos, para un futuro algo mas lejano, al tiempo que se refuerzan en algunos cientos mas los miles de las piezas de a 12

Un cordial saludo, de 18 gramos de plata .925


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ultimos tembleques de un mercado agonizante...........
> 
> Los "encargos" ralentizan las compras/ventas/cambios y levantan la liebre mas todavia de lo que ya esta, ya que en la mayoria de las ocasiones los "encargos" no llegan a materializarse, ya que el bde no suministra (por lo general) pero si se entera hasta el tato de la maniobra... y logicamente lo primero es mirar la cotizacion de la plata........lo segundo las caracteristicas de las piezas.... en fin...... ya sabeis....
> 
> ...



Opino igual que tu compi, con el contenido en plata rondando los 16,50-17€, creo que o bajan la cantidad de plata / suben el facial a 30€, o siguen los pasos de alemania y las siguientes son de cuproniquel....

Me da a mi que estas son las ultimas de 20€ que vamos a ver....


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Por fundamentales está claro que no se va a desplomar Gamusino no entremos en eso, pero mola que el subnormal del BdE por una única vez esté beneficiando a los ciudadanos que sufragamos su coste (masajes con final feliz para directivos incluidos).
> 
> No se llamalo morbo pero cada uno de los carlillos es como un pedazo de transparencia para el ciudadano... Libertad monetaria ¡quién te disfrutara!



A mi se me hace raro que estemos gobernados por gente tan incompetente. Quizas es una estrategia parasitaria china :XX: y quieren retirar todos los billetes en circulacion. Sino, no me lo explico.


----------



## Arraez (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ultimos tembleques de un mercado agonizante...........
> 
> Los "encargos" ralentizan las compras/ventas/cambios y levantan la liebre mas todavia de lo que ya esta, ya que en la mayoria de las ocasiones los "encargos" no llegan a materializarse, ya que el bde no suministra (por lo general) pero si se entera hasta el tato de la maniobra... y logicamente lo primero es mirar la cotizacion de la plata........lo segundo las caracteristicas de las piezas.... en fin...... ya sabeis....
> 
> ...



En CCM de qué ciudad??? En Albacete empiezan a escasear también, de todas. En la CCM digo, en otras sucursales aún no he probado, salvo en el Santander que sí que tienen sin problemas.


----------



## Palasaca (26 Abr 2011)

Pues esta mañana en BCN:

Había una pequeña cola de unos 20, incluido el habitual del carrito.

Tal como han entrado han salido, parece que la fiesta K12 a terminado. 

Empieza la fiesta k20 a la que ellos no vendrán hasta que veamos que supere al facial y eso está aún por llegar.

Lo mejor de todo es que cuando vuelvan para las de 20k a lo mejor ya no hay


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> En CCM de qué ciudad??? En Albacete empiezan a escasear también, de todas. En la CCM digo, en otras sucursales aún no he probado, salvo en el Santander que sí que tienen sin problemas.



Cordoba, pero es intranscendente, yo no hago distincion, solo comento CCM, por/como curiosidad, yo como de todo y me da igual un BBVA, que un Cajasur.



Palasaca dijo:


> Pues esta mañana en BCN:
> 
> Había una pequeña cola de unos 20, incluido el habitual del carrito.
> 
> ...



La cola no se producira con la moneda de 20, en ningun momento, si el facial queda debajo del valor plata, simplemente no se pondran al cambio/venta, ya los cajeros tendran tiempo entre una moneda y otra de contactar con fundiciones grandes, y apalabrar el futuro....... la ultima vez que ocurrio el desfase facial/plata fue cuando las monedas de franco de 100 pts, aquellos trabajadores del Bde ya se jubilaron todos hace años, por eso esta vez hemos tenido "chollo", en este caso cuando se produzca de nuevo con la moneda de 20, como mucho habra pasado un año o año y medio, desde la de 12,......... no olereis ni una de 20 en el Bde, (en plata superior al facial) de hecho estoy casi seguro que al menos la mitad de las monedas de 12, han ido directas del Bde a la fundicion......... (y si os dejan algo de la moneda de 20, seran las migajas, para que no "cante" demasiado)....


Recuerdo algo del Lazarillo de Tormes... algo asi como el pasaje del ciego y las aceitunas, en el que el ciego decia una frase como similar a, --Lazaro, me has mentido, has comido aceitunas de tres en tres, porque yo las comia de dos en dos y tu callabas-- (la verdad es que no recuerdo si eran aceitunas u otra cosa, pero no es relevante, hace ya tantos años....)

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

todo pinta a que los karlillos 12 pasarán a la historia antes de verano. En casi ningún banco quedan existencias, y los que hay son circulados. Hay que dar por finalizada la era del karlillo 12 y en breve la del 20. Yo por mi parte empiezo a acumular k20.


----------



## Palasaca (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Cordoba, pero es intranscendente, yo no hago distincion, solo comento CCM, por/como curiosidad, yo como de todo y me da igual un BBVA, que un Cajasur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento a día de hoy hay un señoreaje aproximado de 3€ con las de 20K a cambio nunca y digo nunca se está gastando ni un duro, se está cambiando dinero en soporte papel por dinero en soporte plata, por lo tanto, estoy encantado de que no vengan por no haber negocio rápido y que puedan ser repartidas, mientras tanto, entre las personas menos pudientes para asegurarse sus ahorros y quizás algún día una pequeña plusvalía...o algo mejor ienso: 

Creo que tienes razón, ese intervalo hasta que supere al facial no va a ser superior a un año, puede incluso que después de Mayo ya esté la paridad.

Yo también pienso que han hecho desaparecer en el BdE de BCN las 12k tras el espectáculo del Jueves plateado.

PD curiosamente algunos de los que han venido esta mañana y vinieron el pasado Jueves plateado, ignoran exactamente a cuanto va la plata, así que deduzco que siguen siendo unos mandaos por "F" y no es "efe" de Fantasmón, que creo que algunos confundieron esa "F". Por cierto "F" estaba el primero en la ventanilla y voló veloz al ver que la fiesta termino...que tenga un buen vuelo, hasta pronto :XX: yo a lo mío.


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

Yo también creo que los cajeros del bde están acaparando a mansalva.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (26 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Yo también creo que los cajeros del bde están acaparando a mansalva.



Como es lógico.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Yo también creo que los cajeros del bde están acaparando a mansalva.



No creo que las esten acaparando... son funcionarios y tienen la vida resuelta, ademas saben mucho de dinero (papelillos de colores) o al menos eso creen...

Pienso mas bien que las estan vendiendo a las fundiciones directamente, (en caso de hacer algo claro) puesto que como "entienden" mucho de dinero, y son funcionarios "fijos" de por vida (o al menos eso creen) , no pasaran "penurias" nunca, y asi se sacan el viajecito a la republica dominicana, con pulserita incluida, gratis.

No, no veo un funcionario Bde, con "cienes" y "cienes" de monedas, mas bien lo veo con "cienes" de mie.rda-cromos de colores, provocado por los K12 si, pero en estampitas, que no pesan.

UN saludo.


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, alguien podría decirme cuando dejaron de vender Pakillos en el bde, año aproximado. Por curiosidad me gustaría ver la rentabilidad acumulada desde entonces por estos especímenes.


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No creo que las esten acaparando... son funcionarios y tienen la vida resuelta, ademas saben mucho de dinero (papelillos de colores) o al menos eso creen...
> 
> Pienso mas bien que las estan vendiendo a las fundiciones directamente, (en caso de hacer algo claro) puesto que como "entienden" mucho de dinero, y son funcionarios "fijos" de por vida (o al menos eso creen) , no pasaran "penurias" nunca, y asi se sacan el viajecito a la republica dominicana, con pulserita incluida, gratis.
> 
> ...



Quizá antes de lo que creemos conozcamos a alguno de estos, quizá pronto los veamos pasar por el BID-ASK. De repente aparecerá un nuevo forero del que nadie ha oído hablar ofreciendo cantidades de 10.000 en 10.000 por precios entre 13 y 14 euros.

Cómo era aquello, el que reparte se queda con la mejor parte.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien podría decirme cuando dejaron de vender Pakillos en el bde, año aproximado. Por curiosidad me gustaría ver la rentabilidad acumulada desde entonces por estos especímenes.



A bote pronto un 2100%, sin contar inflacion, ni otras consideraciones... algo que nunca te daria un banco ni en 40 años..... son los karlillos y ganan un 35% en unos pocos meses.... y eso que ha "corregido" el subidon que traia, veras cuando se ponga a 100$ onza,... que risas nos vamos a pegar... me voy a descojonar en la cara de algunos banqueros "de libro" que vendian preferentes y esas cosas al 4,5 ....

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Quizá antes de lo que creemos conozcamos a alguno de estos, quizá pronto los veamos pasar por el BID-ASK. De repente aparecerá un nuevo forero del que nadie ha oído hablar ofreciendo cantidades de 10.000 en 10.000 por precios entre 13 y 14 euros.
> 
> Cómo era aquello, el que reparte se queda con la mejor parte.



Que va¡¡¡ mandaran a postear al cuñao que esta en el paro, mmmm un porqueyolovalguista posteando??? por dios¡¡ que trabaja en el Bde.

jajajajajajajaja


UN saludo


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

un 2100%, si es así eso, ¿en cuántos años se ha producido tal porcentaje? Quiero decir, ¿en qué año se dejo de entregar Pakillos en el Bde?


----------



## Palasaca (26 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien podría decirme cuando dejaron de vender Pakillos en el bde, año aproximado. Por curiosidad me gustaría ver la rentabilidad acumulada desde entonces por estos especímenes.



Más o menos lo que dice electric0 un 2100% puede que más.

Puedes probar con las cuentas de la vieja: 

Primero para trabajar cómodamente consideramos el facial 100pts=0.60€ (ya se que es ficticio pero mola jugar) sigamos.

19gr. por moneda en una pureza de 0.800 = 15.2gr de plata 999

Por lo tanto esta moneda a peso valdría unos 15€ según spot de hoy.

Hoy el andorrano te pagaría a 12.87 por moneda, luego, a pesar de su peso tu no podrás conseguir venderla a más de ese precio salvo que tengas contactos que puedan mejorar su oferta. Pongo a él por que es algo que todo el mundo puede consultar de forma abierta.

Finalmente 0.6+2100%=13.2
O bien 0.6+2045%=12.87 clavao con la oferta

Yo no se en que año se dejo de acuñar...:ouch:

Edito, ya está: Fueron acuñadas en el periodo 1966 a 1970 Supongo que después de la primera crisis del petroleo y la inflación se fastidió el invento, más o menos igual que hoy con los 12k (que es de lo que va el hilo)


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. La verdad es ilusionarse demasiado pero con esos porcentajes de revalorización nos pondríamos en 245€ por ud. de karlillo en un plazo de tiempo que supongo sería mínimo 20-30 años.

Joder me compro por fin la casa que tanto necesito, jajjaa.

Por soñar....


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. La verdad es ilusionarse demasiado pero con esos porcentajes de revalorización nos pondríamos en 245€ por ud. de karlillo en un plazo de tiempo que supongo sería mínimo 20-30 años.
> 
> Joder me compro por fin la casa que tanto necesito, jajjaa.
> 
> Por soñar....



Igual nos hace gracia ahora, pero mas nos hara dentro de 20-30 años seguro, sino son 245€, con que sean 100-150€ me conformo.


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Abr 2011)

los pakillos son del año 1966. Han tenido que pasar 45 años para verlos cotizar en 12€. Plazo de tiempo demasiado largo para algunos que rondan la cincuentena. Con 90 años poco o nada queda por disfrutar. En fin, sea lo que sea, pero que suba la plata mucho.


----------



## inver (26 Abr 2011)

Rápido... que nos las quitan de las manos !!!


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi se me hace raro que estemos gobernados por gente tan incompetente. Quizas es una estrategia parasitaria china :XX: y quieren retirar todos los billetes en circulacion. Sino, no me lo explico.



no quieren levantar la liebre gamusino no pueden hacerlo les va en ello el chiringuito. Yo estoy con usted, pero solo compraré plata extrangera cuando el bullion patrio esté agotado)
Como me gusta esto se está calentando al rojo vivo todo... No hay sector que no esté gravemente afectado, bueno no, las fundidoras de Suiza por lo visto estan las 24 horas funcionado:XX:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> A bote pronto un 2100%, sin contar inflacion, ni otras consideraciones... algo que nunca te daria un banco ni en 40 años..... son los karlillos y ganan un 35% en unos pocos meses.... y eso que ha "corregido" el subidon que traia, veras cuando se ponga a 100$ onza,... que risas nos vamos a pegar... me voy a descojonar en la cara de algunos banqueros "de libro" que vendian preferentes y esas cosas al 4,5 ....
> 
> Un saludo.



No seas cruel con ellos, mis compañeros de profesión no tienen la culpa de ser unos ignorates tan grandes que no podrían llegar a enterderlo ni aunque se lo explicaramos con dibujitos...  Por otro lado, los de mi gremio ya tienen bastante con creerse más que los demás por trabajar en un banco, como si fueran a heredarlo...
Son carne de cañón en su mayoría y nunca se pisparán de por donde va la historia... Mejor no me dan pena...
Bueno si, hay un compañero mío de Sevilla que le he intentado aleccionar un poco pero ¿cual ha sido el resultado? Pues literalmente me ha comentado que no piensa invertir en oro ni en plata porque de eso habla todo el mundo, y cuando habla todo el mundo ya sabes lo que hay: Burbuja::. Trabajamos en entidades financieras, provocamos burbujas de dinero fiduciario con nuestra actividad y los trabajadores (colaboradores necesarios) no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que en realidad hacemos... Es increible pero cierto, no sabemos ni las putas fases de cualquier burbuja... De-migrante
Esto me recuerda una entrevista que leí en noviembre a un gestor de inversiones (no recuerdo bien la verdad) que decía textualmete: "La inversión en metales preciosos es como el sexo en secundaria, todo el mundo habla de él pero nadie lo ha practicado". La verdad es que el hombre tenía más razón que un santo.
Por cierto Electric0 estás cogiendo mucho empaque y se nota, sigue así que de esta te forras...


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No seas cruel con ellos, mis compañeros de profesión no tienen la culpa de ser unos ignorates tan grandes que no podrían llegar a enterderlo ni aunque se lo explicaramos con dibujitos...  Por otro lado, los de mi gremio ya tienen bastante con creerse más que los demás por trabajar en un banco, como si fueran a heredarlo...
> Son carne de cañón en su mayoría y nunca se pisparán de por donde va la historia... Mejor no me dan pena...
> Bueno si, hay un compañero mío de Sevilla que le he intentado aleccionar un poco pero ¿cual ha sido el resultado? Pues literalmente me ha comentado que no piensa invertir en oro ni en plata porque de eso habla todo el mundo, y cuando habla todo el mundo ya sabes lo que hay: Burbuja::. Trabajamos en entidades financieras, provocamos burbujas de dinero fiduciario con nuestra actividad y los trabajadores (colaboradores necesarios) no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que en realidad hacemos... Es increible pero cierto, no sabemos ni las putas fases de cualquier burbuja... De-migrante
> Esto me recuerda una entrevista que leí en noviembre a un gestor de inversiones (no recuerdo bien la verdad) que decía textualmete: "La inversión en metales preciosos es como el sexo en secundaria, todo el mundo habla de él pero nadie lo ha practicado". La verdad es que el hombre tenía más razón que un santo.
> Por cierto Electric0 estás cogiendo mucho empaque y se nota, sigue así que de esta te forras...



Dentro de lo que es la profesion se que algunos se salvan de la quema, pero no por la profesion, mas bien supongo que entran a formar parte, o son de ese porcentaje de gente que sabemos la realidad, la cruda realidad, entre ellos por supuesto vos,..... distinguimos entre otras muchas cosas el dinero de verdad, el de mentira, y ademas en un momento dado hasta sabriamos crear dinero si fuere necesario (y nos dejaran) de hecho ya lo hacemos en cierta forma cuando extendemos pagares a una fecha determinada, los negociamos luego, distinguimos un "no a la orden" y esas cosas, jajajajajajajajajaja

Para invertir en metales preciosos no hay que ser ningun genio, es como todo, se compra cuando esta bajo, se espera, y se vende caro, otra cosa es especular en un intradia, ponerse en corto y esas cosas, pero eso no es invertir, es especular, y eso si es dificil de verdad.

Por cierto con los karlillos ademas de invertir se hace con seguro de no perdidas.

Y no, no me voy a forrar, con recuperar lo que me han estafado (la justicia y los bancos) me conformo, no soy especialmente ni avaro, ni especulador, simplemente me jode que me engañen y encima me digan que no, nunca me gusto "comulgar con ruedas de molino" 

Mi mas cordial saludo Almirante


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (26 Abr 2011)

Precisamente creo que por eso vas bien encaminado con esto de los metales, sabes que no te equivocas porque sabes lo que quieres y como conseguirlo.
Yo tampoco creo en el intradía (grafiqueros técnicos lo llama un amijo), aunque la verdad es que si que me atrae saber como funciona el asunto (aunque más bien por la hiperinflacción que estoy seguro no vamos a comer).
Cuando una persona cambia sus papeles por plata u oro físico está dando un puñetazo en la mesa y poniendo punto y final a la estafa, algo que dura ya mucho tiempo.
Yo de mi pequeña inversión (que paulatinamente iré incrementando) espero lo mismo, que me proteja de estos sinvergüenzas que bobiernan el mundo para sí sin preocuparse del pueblo al que pertenecen.
De todas maneras todo esto espero nos derive en la creación de una pequeña "comunidad" de personas y que en un futuro nos podamos ayudar aún más y seamos más colaboradores los unos con los otros, si lo hacemos bien y somos honestos da igual las ganancias que obtengamos con la plata porque ya tendremos mucho ganado para el futuro que nos espera.
Si por cualquier cosa en un futuro tengo que ir para Sevilla tenemos que vernos a ver si entre los dos convencemos a mi amiguete que anda muy despistao.
Un abrazo Electric0


----------



## QuepasaRey (27 Abr 2011)

Me pongo del bando que cree que los cajeros del bde, NO estan acaparando.

Es que son muchos comentarios ya de foreros y amiguetes, describiendo la cara
de incredulidad con la que nos sirven las monedas, y la tipica pregunta de ¿pero de verdad
crees que vale algo?
Ellos no lo saben, pero lejos de saberlo, no lo creen (lo cual es mas grave) y añado un punto mas, pienso que si alguna vez reuniesen 200--300 monedas en casa, no se sentirian seguros ante la duda de..."pero quien me las va a comprar"

Me pongo del bando del NO, no les otorgo capacidad para llegar hasta aqui.
Con sus excepciones claro, el chico joven que bla bla bla internet bla bla...


----------



## C.J. (27 Abr 2011)

Hay mucha ignorancia en el país. Cajeros del Bde incrédulos, cajeros de sucursales bancarias dándote las gracias por llevártelas (hasta bolis me han regalado),...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (27 Abr 2011)

Estoy contigo, les acojona no saber que hacer con ello, ese es su principal escollo, aunque piensa que muchos de ellos pueden haber sido ya abordados por profesionales y haber realizado acuerdos con ellos. Aunque la cosa sería la misma, el resultado sería mucho peor.
Nunca se sabe.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Me pongo del bando que cree que los cajeros del bde, NO estan acaparando.
> 
> Es que son muchos comentarios ya de foreros y amiguetes, describiendo la cara
> de incredulidad con la que nos sirven las monedas, y la tipica pregunta de ¿pero de verdad
> ...



Yo me pongo del otro lado, y rebusco el pasaje correspondiente, que yo pensaba eran aceitunas, pero no, eran uvas.... me falla la memoria ¿me estare haciendo viejo?



> -Lázaro: engañado me has. Juraré yo a Dios que has comido las uvas de tres a tres.
> 
> -No comí -dije yo-; mas, ¿por qué sospecháis eso?
> 
> ...



La unica diferencia es que los cajeros seguro que no guardan la piezas, seguramente bajo el colchon solo tienen cromos de colores. (hablo en general, siempre habra de todo)

un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (27 Abr 2011)

Buenasssss, todavia hay de 12 , ayer encargue' a una sucursal de mi pueblillo toledano 100 de 20 y me las han traido de 12 , asi que rebuscad si eso .
De 20 ando pateando todo tipo de sucursales en talavera , algunos tienen unas pocas , otro dice que no les compensa mucho por que tiene que ir alguien del personal a por ellas ????????????? otro, al que quise comprar 6 que tenian , con 120e en monedas de 2 , dice que tienen que ser a cambio de billetes , no monedas de 2 ni de 1 .???????????????????, ante semejante argumento me quede' traspuesto y me pire' , osease', surrealista.
Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenasssss, todavia hay de 12 , ayer encargue' a una sucursal de mi pueblillo toledano 100 de 20 y me las han traido de 12 , asi que rebuscad si eso .
> De 20 ando pateando todo tipo de sucursales en talavera , algunos tienen unas pocas , otro dice que no les compensa mucho por que tiene que ir alguien del personal a por ellas ????????????? otro, al que quise comprar 6 que tenian , con 120e en monedas de 2 , dice que tienen que ser a cambio de billetes , no monedas de 2 ni de 1 .???????????????????, ante semejante argumento me quede' traspuesto y me pire' , osease', surrealista.
> Saludos



Cuando las pides y te las traen en una sucursal, es porque esta las pide a la sede central o a otras sucursales, no al BDE, pues el BDE ya no las sirve desde hace meses a bancos/cajas.


----------



## Gamu (27 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Me pongo del bando que cree que los cajeros del bde, NO estan acaparando.
> 
> Es que son muchos comentarios ya de foreros y amiguetes, describiendo la cara
> de incredulidad con la que nos sirven las monedas, y la tipica pregunta de ¿pero de verdad
> ...



Cierto, hace dos dias un cajero del BdE, cuando le pregunte si les quedaban muchas, me dijo:

"montones, además, no te preocupes que si se acaban el gobierno hará mas porque es un negocio redondo. La plata que contienen solo vale 8 euros.!!!"

Cuando dijo eso, callé, le di la razón, y me llevé mis 83 monedas. Cuanto mas tontos sean, mejor para todos. Imaginad que fueran listos y decidieran acaparar... se acabaría el chollo.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> otro, al que quise comprar 6 que tenian , con 120e en monedas de 2 , dice que tienen que ser a cambio de billetes , no monedas de 2 ni de 1 .???????????????????, ante semejante argumento me quede' traspuesto y me pire' , osease', surrealista.
> Saludos



Eso es una gilipoyez que te dicen en el BdE y que si quieren no le hacen caso, no sé si será normativa o no (lo mismo que los datos personales).

En las oficinas bancarias creo que no te pueden decir eso. Aunque yo he tenido problemas a la hora de cambiar calderilla (abundante) y me decían que si quería cambio tenía que ingresarlo en una cuenta.


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

alguien sabe a ciencia cierta que realmente las monedas de 12 o 20 contienen plata, no vaya a ser que sea una aleacion y nos esten dando gato por liebre......


----------



## gurrumino (27 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> alguien sabe a ciencia cierta que realmente las monedas de 12 o 20 contienen plata, no vaya a ser que sea una aleacion y nos esten dando gato por liebre......



Eso eso , muy buena pregunta , yo no me atrevia a hacerla .Añado que dada su sinvergonzoneria a mi no me extraña na' de na' . Aunque sonar , suenan bien , yo hoy he encontrado k12s y no puedo dejar de amasarlos .
Saludos.


----------



## carlosmartinez (27 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> alguien sabe a ciencia cierta que realmente las monedas de 12 o 20 contienen plata, no vaya a ser que sea una aleacion y nos esten dando gato por liebre......



Si, son de plata, de ley .925.
No creo que sean tan tontos de vender monedas que no sean de plata y decir que si que lo son, por que tarde o temprano se descubriria y la multa que les caeria seria poca...


----------



## gurrumino (27 Abr 2011)

Ah, ya me quedo mas tranquilo , y se supone que las habra' fundido ya alguien y lo habra' comprobado no?, es que yo acabo de entrar en esto y me mosquea cantidad que nos den la plata asi de barata por mucho que se diga por aqui, me huele rarisimo .


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Si, son de plata, de ley .925.
> No creo que sean tan tontos de vender monedas que no sean de plata y decir que si que lo son, por que tarde o temprano se descubriria y la multa que les caeria seria poca...



como lo has comprobado? o te fias de lo que diga el BdE?


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (27 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> como lo has comprobado? o te fias de lo que diga el BdE?



¿Estás hablando en serio? Porque la pregunta se las trae y no quiero empezar a despotricar...


----------



## mtps37 (27 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Estás hablando en serio? Porque la pregunta se las trae y no quiero empezar a despotricar...



La pregunta se las trae, pero por si alguien aún tiene dudas:
www.boe.es/boe/dias/2009/12/30/pdfs/BOE-A-2009-21127.pdf

Eso sí, también se puede poder en duda lo que pone el BOE y pensar que estamos en Matrix.


----------



## carlosmartinez (27 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> como lo has comprobado? o te fias de lo que diga el BdE?



Yo me fio de lo que dice el estado. Una cosa es que muchos sean corruptos/incompetentes y otra cosa muy distinta es esta.

PD: esta muy bien eso de dudar de todo pero creo que tendras alguna cosa mas importante que questionar que una conspiración contra unas monedas que hace tres años no queria casi nadie.


----------



## Argentum emere (27 Abr 2011)

ya tengo mis primeras monedas de 20€. Adquiridas hoy a la mañana y que espero multiplicar en unos meses.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (27 Abr 2011)

mtps37 dijo:


> La pregunta se las trae, pero por si alguien aún tiene dudas:
> www.boe.es/boe/dias/2009/12/30/pdfs/BOE-A-2009-21127.pdf
> 
> Eso sí, también se puede poder en duda lo que pone el BOE y pensar que estamos en Matrix.



Mucha información citas tu para ser un pompero. Trabajo al lado del BdE, y todavía está ahí, no lo han cambiado de sitio.
Aviso no te doy más de comer, ni a ti ni a los otros pomperos.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Mucha información citas tu para ser un pompero. Trabajo al lado del BdE, y todavía está ahí, no lo han cambiado de sitio.
> Aviso no te doy más de comer, ni a ti ni a los otros pomperos.



¿Andaran buscando el poder liberatorio 2ª parte? ¿seran troles disfrazados de porrompoperos?....

Esta vez no doy juego yo tampoco....

Son plata .925... 
*Todas las emisiones de todos los años*

Y si no lo son nos la pela, ya que las vamos a considerar como buenas, nosotros y los que nos las compran, y los que nos las venden, y los que las funden (ilegalmente claro) y los que una vez fundidas hacen joyas, y los que luego se ponen las joyas, y los que las recompran a los compradores, y un señor de murcia tambien.

Bfffff, como el del chiste "" ¡ a estos chismes hay que matarlos de chiquititos, que si no cuando crezen nos matan las ovejas ""

YA mo me pasa otra vez lo mismo, paginas y paginas discutiendo como se capa a una mosca (poder liberatorio), paso de discutir sobre el sexo de los angeles, nunca he ignorado a nadie, ni siquiera a animosa (que ya manda güevos) pero al siguiente que me monte poder liberatorio 2ª parte lo ignoro.

Un saludo. (con rechinar de dientes)


----------



## bobolisto (27 Abr 2011)

vamos! no me jodas. ¿qué no son de plata!? mañana mismo las devuelvo, y les monto un pollo a los cajeros del BdE, por mentirosos. Se van a enterar. Y les pienso decir quien ha levantado la liebre.


----------



## El cid (27 Abr 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> vamos! no me jodas. ¿qué no son de plata!? mañana mismo las devuelvo, y les monto un pollo a los cajeros del BdE, por mentirosos. Se van a enterar. Y les pienso decir quien ha levantado la liebre.



Mejor denunciar al BdE en el BdE, ále.


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Estás hablando en serio? Porque la pregunta se las trae y no quiero empezar a despotricar...



despotrica lo que quieras, por mi como si te pones hecho un toro......
Todos tratais a los del BdE de tontos por vendernos monedas a 12€ con un valor superior en plata y Alemania deja de vender las suyas para pasar a una aleacion.

He realizado una pregunta inocente y de momento nadie sabe a ciencia cierta lo que contienen las monedas, salvo lo que indica el vendedor(BdE)


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Abr 2011)

A mí no se me había pasado por la cabeza el dudar de que no fuese plata esterlina. El escándalo sería mayúsculo: el BdE timando a todo dios. Además, ¿por qué dudas de que la moneda sea falsa y no de que se les haya colado algún billete falso?

Lo que sí me gustaría saber es con qué hacen la aleación y si es algún tipo me metal que pueda ser rastreado, es decir, que si fundes una moneda para hacerte un anillo o una pulsera, se pueda saber que esa plata procede de las monedas.



symba dijo:


> He realizado una pregunta inocente y de momento nadie sabe a ciencia cierta lo que contienen las monedas, salvo lo que indica el vendedor(BdE)



Pero hombre, ¿¿¿te has leído el enlace en pdf al BOE???


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Andaran buscando el poder liberatorio 2ª parte? ¿seran troles disfrazados de porrompoperos?....
> 
> Esta vez no doy juego yo tampoco....
> 
> ...



Embolica que fa fort!!!


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A mí no se me había pasado por la cabeza el dudar de que no fuese plata esterlina. El escándalo sería mayúsculo: el BdE timando a todo dios. Además, ¿por qué dudas de que la moneda sea falsa y no de que se les haya colado algún billete falso?
> 
> Lo que sí me gustaría saber es con qué hacen la aleación y si es algún tipo me metal que pueda ser rastreado, es decir, que si fundes una moneda para hacerte un anillo o una pulsera, se pueda saber que esa plata procede de las monedas.
> 
> ...



como se dice.... el papel lo aguanta todo.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

No lo queria decir, pero vamos a zanjar la conversacion, antes de que empeceis con la teoria de la castracion del caracol marino en el desierto del gobi...

Yo he fundido unas pocas, les he pasado los test correspondientes, y contienen 925 de plata y el resto de cobre, sin ninguna otra traza significativa de otro cualquier otro metal, doy fe para que conste en hispanistan a tantos de tantos, bla, bla bbla...

¿Le vale señor symba y compañia?

Ea, pues es lo que hay.


----------



## symba (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No lo queria decir, pero vamos a zanjar la conversacion, antes de que empeceis con la teoria de la castracion del caracol marino en el desierto del gobi...
> 
> Yo he fundido unas pocas, les he pasado los test correspondientes, y contienen 925 de plata y el resto de cobre, sin ninguna otra traza significativa de otro cualquier otro metal, doy fe para que conste en hispanistan a tantos de tantos, bla, bla bbla...
> 
> ...



me vale, solo queria saber de alguien diferente al BdE que las monedas que he comprado y comprare contienen lo que dicen contener.

Gracias y saludos sr. Electric0


----------



## Garrapatez (27 Abr 2011)

juas juas, cómo está el patio, el caso es sembrar dudas.

A ver, para todos los que creen que son de alpaca que no se preocupen, que yo les compro sus monedas de alpaca a 12 lereles, así no tienen que ir a descambiarlas al banco de España.

Propuestas en el hilo de BID-ASK o en el de compra-venta entre foreros.

Si no van a hacer ninguna oferta para deshacerse de su alpaca por favor dejen ya de decir esas cosas tan estrambóticas.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Abr 2011)

Pues no es cuestión baladí. Hasta ahora sólo conocíamos casos de bullion falso. De hecho, hace tiempo yo mismo posteé fotos y artículos sobre las American Silver Eagle falsas y otros lo hicieron sobre los pandas.

La única ventaja es que, si te cuelan monedas de 12 euros de baja ley puedes reclamar al órgano emisor y sacarle los colores a la casa de la moneda en tu propio país. Lo malo es haber comprado bullion falso o pakillos acuñados por el régimen anterior. ¿A quien y dónde reclamarías? ¿Cual es el foro y la ley aplicable, según el derecho internacional?

La vetaja indudable es que, aunque las monedas fuesen de alpaca pura, nunca valdrían menos de 12 euros y ningún cajero pestañearía si las quisieses canjear por billetes. En el caso del bullion, te puedes haber comido un owned como una catedral si no lo has comprado en un establecimiento reconocido o si lo has hecho sin factura.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que sí me gustaría saber es con qué hacen la aleación y si es algún tipo me metal que pueda ser rastreado, es decir, que si fundes una moneda para hacerte un anillo o una pulsera, se pueda saber que esa plata procede de las monedas.



El resto, CREO que es cobre.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues no es cuestión baladí. Hasta ahora sólo conocíamos casos de bullion falso. De hecho, hace tiempo yo mismo posteé fotos y artículos sobre las American Silver Eagle falsas y otros lo hicieron sobre los pandas.
> 
> La única ventaja es que, si te cuelan monedas de 12 euros de baja ley puedes reclamar al órgano emisor y sacarle los colores a la casa de la moneda en tu propio país. Lo malo es haber comprado bullion falso o pakillos acuñados por el régimen anterior. ¿A quien y dónde reclamarías? ¿Cual es el foro y la ley aplicable, según el derecho internacional?
> 
> La vetaja indudable es que, aunque las monedas fuesen de alpaca pura, nunca valdrían menos de 12 euros y ningún cajero pestañearía si las quisieses canjear por billetes. En el caso del bullion, te puedes haber comido un owned como una catedral si no lo has comprado en un establecimiento reconocido o si lo has hecho sin factura.



Vamos a ver alma de cantaro..... hasta la fecha solo 4 locos conociamos la moneda, y creo que solo yo  las acumulaba, ademas tenian 7, 8, 9 € de plata y se cambiaban por 12€ ¿merecia realmente la pena falsificarlas?
Pues no, merecia mas la pena falsificar billetes de 50 ¿a que si? y ademas en caso de una buena falsificacion --- ¿me la ingresa Ud. en mi cuenta? (junto con algunas monedas y billetes mas) y a tomar por el c...

Seamos serios... ahora si es posible, cuando el valor alcance muchos mas euros, que alguien la acuñe en alpaca, pero basta un simple microscopio cutre para descubrir la falsificacion, no es precisamente una moneda facil de falsificar, y si no, mirarla bien... a veces las ramas de un arbol no os dejan ver el bosque.

¿Alguien alguna vez vio un billete de 5 falso? ¿y de 10€? ¿y alguna peseta falsa?............

Vamos aterrizando en este mundo y nos bajamos del otro ¿si?

Un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Abr 2011)

El dólar se va por el desagüe y por aquí discutiendo el sexo de los ángeles, algunas cosas nunca cambian :ouch:


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El dólar se va por el desagüe y por aquí discutiendo el sexo de los ángeles, algunas cosas nunca cambian :ouch:



Esos si que son falsos, jajajajajaja, se quedara al final en la cultura del pueblo, al tiempo, --"" eres mas falso que un dolar americano ""--

Saludos


----------



## Ulisses (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Esos si que son falsos, jajajajajaja, se quedara al final en la cultura del pueblo, al tiempo, --"" eres mas falso que un dolar americano ""--
> 
> Saludos



"Más falso que el flequillo de Bono" es lo que se estila ahora


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Abr 2011)

Vosotros reiros del dolar, que el € va a ser la segunda entrega de la saga, y ya se sabe que segundas partes nunca fueron buenas, exceptuando Rocco invade rusia 2, que esa si que era mítica.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Abr 2011)

Estareis orgullosos de mi ¿no? El troll me ha respondido y yo he pasado olimpicamente... Todavía recuerdo con cariño mis debates con el crack de Votin, ¿Ande andará?


----------



## chak4l (28 Abr 2011)

Cambiando de tema un poco, vosotros creeis que nuestro Bde seguira los pasos alemanes y le bajaran la aleacion a las monedas o directamente dejaran de hacerlas ?? pienso que por mucho que digamos que son tontos los cajeros y que menudo chollo, realmente no van tan desencaminados los cajeros al decir que el bde gana dinero con estas monedas, siempre van a comprar la plata y le van a poner un facial superior a lo que a ellos les cueste, con esto ganan dinero, eso si en papelitos de colores, pero salen ganando.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2011)

symba dijo:


> despotrica lo que quieras, por mi como si te pones hecho un toro......
> Todos tratais a los del BdE de tontos por vendernos monedas a 12€ con un valor superior en plata y Alemania deja de vender las suyas para pasar a una aleacion.
> 
> He realizado una pregunta inocente y de momento nadie sabe a ciencia cierta lo que contienen las monedas, salvo lo que indica el vendedor(BdE)



Torrontontón....¿No sabes distinguir la plata del cupro-nickel?

Pá que te metes....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Cambiando de tema un poco, vosotros creeis que nuestro Bde seguira los pasos alemanes y le bajaran la aleacion a las monedas o directamente dejaran de hacerlas ?? pienso que por mucho que digamos que son tontos los cajeros y que menudo chollo, realmente no van tan desencaminados los cajeros al decir que el bde gana dinero con estas monedas, siempre van a comprar la plata y le van a poner un facial superior a lo que a ellos les cueste, con esto ganan dinero, eso si en papelitos de colores, pero salen ganando.



Yo voto por que no harán más. Hasta ahora lo único que han hecho es fundir las que les devolvían de emisiones anteriores que les devolvían. En cuanto tengan que comprar plata, tienen que poner el facial al doble y no lo harán.


----------



## C.J. (28 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No lo queria decir, pero vamos a zanjar la conversacion, antes de que empeceis con la teoria de la castracion del caracol marino en el desierto del gobi...
> 
> Yo he fundido unas pocas, les he pasado los test correspondientes, y contienen 925 de plata y el resto de cobre, sin ninguna otra traza significativa de otro cualquier otro metal, doy fe para que conste en hispanistan a tantos de tantos, bla, bla bbla...
> 
> ...




Ni caso amigo.


----------



## C.J. (28 Abr 2011)

Yo opino como Monster. me da que los k20 van a ser los últimos de la saga.

Reiros de travelos y futbolines, pero al final van a ser los que más valor numismático tengan.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo opino como Monster. me da que los k20 van a ser los últimos de la saga.
> 
> Reiros de travelos y futbolines, pero al final van a ser los que más valor numismático tengan.



La cuestión es saber cuantos quedan y si podremos hacernos con buen número de ellos...


----------



## mtps37 (28 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Mucha información citas tu para ser un pompero. Trabajo al lado del BdE, y todavía está ahí, no lo han cambiado de sitio.
> Aviso no te doy más de comer, ni a ti ni a los otros pomperos.



Amos, no me jxxas ¿pero no te das cuenta de que corroboro tus palabras y sólo quería poner a *symba* en su sitio? ¿No has visto el BOE que pongo en el enlace o es que no sabes leer?

De verdad que lo flipo. Algunos en este foro van un poquito sobraos...


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> La cuestión es saber cuantos quedan y si podremos hacernos con buen número de ellos...



Futbolines se hicieron 961.347, travelos aun es pronto, no han sacado en el BOE el total de fabricados....

Aun asi, siento TAN FEAS, rondaran las 800.000, si esque llegan.....


----------



## dabuti (28 Abr 2011)

Por favor, que alguien CIERRE el otro hilo oficial.
Alguien lo ha resubido y la gente esté posteando hilos actuales en ambos.
Gracias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-108.html#post4280795


----------



## Car68 (28 Abr 2011)

Noticias frescas del BdE de Oviedo.

He estado esta mañana para encargar monedas y me dijo el cajero que mañana 29 de Abril es el ultimo dia que las dan.

Me confirmo que se les acababan y que me tenia que dar bastantes sueltas y alguna ristra que les quedaban.

El cajero que me atendio no es el de otras veces (un tio con barba algo calvo) y no quise preguntar mas.

En fin, se cargo lo que se pudo


----------



## pep007 (28 Abr 2011)

Confirmo, en Palma me han dicho que estan a la espera de una misiva antiespeculatas, y no sabia si mañana me podria dar, y le he dicho que ante la duda me reserve para mañana.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Confirmo, en Palma me han dicho que estan a la espera de una misiva antiespeculatas, y no sabia si mañana me podria dar, y le he dicho que ante la duda me reserve para mañana.



En palma un amigo ha cargado antes de ayer y ayer "sin problemas" eso si, previa reserva por telf, y no sin responder a las preguntas de "porqué" tanto cambio.... le llego a preguntar hasta si no se fiaba del dinero en papel.... )


----------



## averapaz (28 Abr 2011)

Por si es otro cajero, noticias frescas desde Oviedo también.

Recogidas hoy monedas del 2004 pero sin plástico, no se exactamente en qué estado se encuentran (ya que se las encargué a un familiar), aunque supongo que bastante bien.

Ha comentado que la semana que viene ya no habrá.


----------



## pep007 (28 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> En palma un amigo ha cargado antes de ayer y ayer "sin problemas" eso si, previa reserva por telf, y no sin responder a las preguntas de "porqué" tanto cambio.... le llego a preguntar hasta si no se fiaba del dinero en papel.... )



No, si yo ayer y antes de ayer tambie cargue sin problemas, el problema ha sido hoy, que el cajero me ha llamado la version corta de "soldado romano que otea el horizonte", y no me queria reservar para mañana, menos mal que al final lo he convencido.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> No, si yo ayer y antes de ayer tambie cargue sin problemas, el problema ha sido hoy, que el cajero me ha llamado la version corta de "soldado romano que otea el horizonte", y no me queria reservar para mañana, menos mal que al final lo he convencido.



Segun mi contacto en palma, hay dos, no? un tio mu viejo y otro algo mas joven, no? Y segun me ha dicho, el viejo es el mas reticente a darlas...


----------



## Argentum emere (28 Abr 2011)

Sr. Garrapatez, sería Ud. tan amable de ponernos el gráfico con la cotización del karlillo a día de hoy.

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Sr. Garrapatez, sería Ud. tan amable de ponernos el gráfico con la cotización del karlillo a día de hoy.
> 
> Gracias



Cotizacion de la onza en € 33,00
Precio de la plata contenido en moneda € 17,67


----------



## pep007 (28 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Segun mi contacto en palma, hay dos, no? un tio mu viejo y otro algo mas joven, no? Y segun me ha dicho, el viejo es el mas reticente a darlas...



Bueno, tampoco es tan viejo, y ningun problema, siempre estamos de chachara, ahora con las vacas atiende gente muy nueva...


----------



## Jalapa (28 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Por si es otro cajero, noticias frescas desde Oviedo también.
> 
> Recogidas hoy monedas del 2004 pero sin plástico, no se exactamente en qué estado se encuentran (ya que se las encargué a un familiar), aunque supongo que bastante bien.
> 
> Ha comentado que la semana que viene ya no habrá.



También lo confirmo. He llamado esta mañana para reservar y me han dicho lo mismo. .....

Se acabo lo que se daba (nunca mejor dicho)

.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Sr. Garrapatez, sería Ud. tan amable de ponernos el gráfico con la cotización del karlillo a día de hoy.
> 
> Gracias



Un forero se ha ofrecido para editar y añadir nuevos datos a la hoja de cálculo, así que quizá no funcione de momento bien.

Para ver la cotización vete a la Hoja1.

<iframe width="620" height="450" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## chak4l (28 Abr 2011)

Los k20 ya son mas baratos que comprar plata a precio de spot con el iva.
A empezar a cargar.


----------



## Argentum emere (28 Abr 2011)

¿sabéis dónde se pueden mirar las tiradas anuales de los karlillos?

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Abr 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿sabéis dónde se pueden mirar las tiradas anuales de los karlillos?
> 
> Gracias



Ya lo puse varias veces: 

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/20_EU_12_EU_2000_pts_2010.pdf


----------



## Argentum emere (28 Abr 2011)

está claro entonces. Hay que intentar pillar las últimas, por aquello de un futurible valor numismático.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ya lo puse varias veces:
> 
> http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/20_EU_12_EU_2000_pts_2010.pdf



No te quiero cansar pero ¿sabes donde se publica las que mandan a fundir por falta de demanda? O es que nunca han chatarreado ninguna?
Por cierto no se como estos cabrones han hecho tan pocas, deberían haber previsto nuestras ansias...)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (28 Abr 2011)

mtps37 dijo:


> Amos, no me jxxas ¿pero no te das cuenta de que corroboro tus palabras y sólo quería poner a *symba* en su sitio? ¿No has visto el BOE que pongo en el enlace o es que no sabes leer?
> 
> De verdad que lo flipo. Algunos en este foro van un poquito sobraos...



Disculpame si te he ofendido pero lo decía por lo que me comentabas de que la gente puede pensar que estamos en Matrix y lo del BOE era mentira. Bueno para tu información desde los Eres de Andalucía hasta las subenciones para la hija de Chaves and Cia, están publicadas en el BOE (todo mu'legal).
Si eres un troll ahora me vendrás con historias de nuevo de "que si la plata que si no se que..", pero como yo soy prisionero de mis palabras no te contestaré. Palabra de sobrao 
PD: Mírelo por el lado bueno si usted me postea su intención de perdonarme y aceptar mis disculpas, en ese caso quedaremos como amigos...


----------



## vigobay (28 Abr 2011)

Por si falla el gráfico de Garrapatez es muy simple calcular el precio en vivo.

*Precio actualizado 1 onza de plata en EUROS*







*Si multiplicas el precio de una onza de plata en euros por 0,5353 te sale el valor real de la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 y de 20 Euros.*


----------



## mtps37 (28 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Disculpame si te he ofendido pero lo decía por lo que me comentabas de que la gente puede pensar que estamos en Matrix y lo del BOE era mentira. Bueno para tu información desde los Eres de Andalucía hasta las subenciones para la hija de Chaves and Cia, están publicadas en el BOE (todo mu'legal).
> Si eres un troll ahora me vendrás con historias de nuevo de "que si la plata que si no se que..", pero como yo soy prisionero de mis palabras no te contestaré. Palabra de sobrao
> PD: Mírelo por el lado bueno si usted me postea su intención de perdonarme y aceptar mis disculpas, en ese caso quedaremos como amigos...



Cierto lo que dices, pero para mi, en el caso de las monedas, lo que pone el BOE va a misa.

Créeme si te digo que ese tipo de rollos tipo trolls y tal no van conmigo, pero también entiendo que aquí entra gente para echarle de comer aparte, así que disculpas aceptadas.

Para tu información, te comento sólo he podido pillarme 100 de los karlillos muy a mi pesar, cosa de la mujer, que no se acaba de fiar.


Saludos.


----------



## fitto (28 Abr 2011)

Hola,

Alguien ha vendido ya monedas "al peso"? Es que mucho hablar de lo que valen, pero si luego cuestan de colocar no se nos reiremos tanto...


----------



## gurrumino (28 Abr 2011)

Esto lo he sacado de un blog llamado reymidas , me ha resultado gracioso y lo pongo aqui , por aportar algo. 
Saludos

¿Cuál es el problema con comprar plata en Buenos Aires? A diferencia de otros países, no existe un mercado líquido de metal plata en la city porteña destinado a inversores. Si bien el oro se negocia en distintas presentaciones y hay mercado, no así es para plata.

El BCRA entonces vende monedas a numismáticos que suelen tener altísimos premiums, haciéndolas prohibitivas como inversión ...hasta aquí y ahora.Recuerde , EL BANCO CENTRAL NO COMPRA LAS MONEDAS. USTED LAS DEBERÁ vender por su cuenta. La plata va camino a subir mas de un 8 % adicional este año por lo que usted se quedaría con unas monedas de colección al costo prácticamente.


Creemos que estas monedas se van a agotar de manera inminente o que se las sacará de circulación para cambiar el precio .



Toda esta información es primicia de Blog Reymidas. Si opta por comprar esta colección de monedas, recuerde no abrir nunca el blister y conservarlas en perfecto estado. Si usted es joyero y desea fundirlas, también puede hacerlo. Habrá ahorrado un dinero , comparado con el precio al que se consigue el metal físico en la ciudad. Se aceptan donaciones al final de la home del portal con su tarjeta de crédito ( sic).

Recuerde, tal vez el banco central decida quitarlas de circulación mañana mismo.


Advertencia: recuerde que esta editorial no se hace responsable del sentimiento de culpa que se le pueda generar a usted a la salida por haberle quitado de las manos a esta institución y a sus empleados una verdadera ganga. Sin dudas esta es una de las alternativas numismáticas en plata mas interesantes del momento en Argentina.


Conclusión:


1)Recomendación: Comprar Moneda Mundial 78 Cuño 77. 50 gramos de plata 900. Precio 250 pesos argentinos( 61 dólares) . 3 monedas en blister cerrado. Premium con respecto al valor internacional: 7,3% ( Dólar usado 4,08$ precio plata miércoles 39,54 U$S la onza al momento de esta editorial). Premium con respecto al valor internacional que cuesta comprar plata física en Buenos Aires: entre 10 y 20% ( joyeros).

2)Lugar: Banco Central de la República Argentina. Reconquista 266. Ciudad de Buenos Aires ( entre calle Perón y Sarmiento)

3) Cuando: desde mañana jueves 06/04/2010 de 10 a 15 hs.

4) Stock: esta información es clasificada. Pero se estima menos de 300 blisters ( 15 kgs de plata 900).

5) Requisitos: ninguno. No exigen DNI ni documentación. Solo toman datos personales.

6) Límite de compra: ninguno . no hay límite, se pueden comprar todas las que uno desee.

Que ruines , 15 k y ni les compran las monedas despues.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Esto lo he sacado de un blog llamado reymidas , me ha resultado gracioso y lo pongo aqui , por aportar algo.
> Saludos
> 
> ¿Cuál es el problema con comprar plata en Buenos Aires? A diferencia de otros países, no existe un mercado líquido de metal plata en la city porteña destinado a inversores. Si bien el oro se negocia en distintas presentaciones y hay mercado, no así es para plata.
> ...



En Valencia esos 15 kilitos iban a durar hasta las 9:15 o 9:30 de la mañana del primer día.


----------



## Aferro (28 Abr 2011)

Hola.
¿sabeis si quedan K12 en Valencia?

Salut


----------



## Telecomunista (28 Abr 2011)

¿Si las encargas a primera hora te las tienen para el mismo día o solo se pueden encargar el día antes? 

Me interesa sobre todo el de la Coruña ya que mañana voy y no he podido encargarlas hoy, aunque información sobre como funciona en otras sucursales también es bienvenida.


----------



## averapaz (28 Abr 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿sabeis si quedan K12 en Valencia?
> 
> Salut



Hace 2 semanas se agotaron en Valencia.

Saludos.


----------



## averapaz (28 Abr 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Si las encargas a primera hora te las tienen para el mismo día o solo se pueden encargar el día antes?
> 
> Me interesa sobre todo el de la Coruña ya que mañana voy y no he podido encargarlas hoy, aunque información sobre como funciona en otras sucursales también es bienvenida.



Yo he encargado de ambas formas, pero no es información de la sucursal de la Coruña, llámales mañana a las 8.30, no pierdes nada...


----------



## EUE (29 Abr 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Si las encargas a primera hora te las tienen para el mismo día o solo se pueden encargar el día antes?
> 
> Me interesa sobre todo el de la Coruña ya que mañana voy y no he podido encargarlas hoy, aunque información sobre como funciona en otras sucursales también es bienvenida.



A mi en el BdE de Coruña siempre me las han entregado encargándolas antes, de un día para otro, incluso cantidades pequeñas. Y por la información que me dieron les están quedando las últimas (de 12 €).


----------



## Fantasmón (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues no es cuestión baladí. Hasta ahora sólo conocíamos casos de bullion falso. De hecho, hace tiempo yo mismo posteé fotos y artículos sobre las American Silver Eagle falsas y otros lo hicieron sobre los pandas.
> 
> La única ventaja es que, si te cuelan monedas de 12 euros de baja ley puedes reclamar al órgano emisor y sacarle los colores a la casa de la moneda en tu propio país. Lo malo es haber comprado bullion falso o pakillos acuñados por el régimen anterior. ¿A quien y dónde reclamarías? ¿Cual es el foro y la ley aplicable, según el derecho internacional?
> 
> La vetaja indudable es que, aunque las monedas fuesen de alpaca pura, nunca valdrían menos de 12 euros y ningún cajero pestañearía si las quisieses canjear por billetes. En el caso del bullion, te puedes haber comido un owned como una catedral si no lo has comprado en un establecimiento reconocido o si lo has hecho sin factura.



En realidad la moneda se ha falsificado desde el principio de los tiempos. En ocasiones con el mismo contenido metálico que la original (para ganar el señoreaje) y otras veces con metales de inferior valor de mercado.

Los Estados modernos, por lo general, no suelen mentir sobre el contenido metálico de las monedas que emiten. Sean acuñadas en cecas públicas o privadas, las leyes de las monedas y los pesos se suelen respetar, con los lógicos rangos de tolerancia.

Tampoco eso ha de extrañar, ya que al tener los Estados tienen la facultad de emitir el dinero que estimen conveniente (excepto los que hayan firmado acuerdos internacionales, como los integrantes de la Unión Monetaria en la UE) tanto en forma, tamaño, peso y material, ¿qué sentido tiene que las monedas no tienen el contenido en metal precioso que anuncian...cuando las podrían hacer de aluminio con el mismo valor facial?

Ahora bien, sí pueden darse casos concretos de que el mismo tipo de moneda pueda contener cantidades ínfimamente inferiores de metales preciosos. Se dice que algunas partidas de los paquillos acuñados 1968 tienen un poco menos de plata que los de 1966. No hablamos de grandes diferencias, pero pueden existir. 

Yo nunca he hecho la prueba, pero sí es cierto que si miras un cartucho de la FNMT con monedas con la estrellita 66 y otro con la estrellita 68, aparentemente, las de 1968 pueden parecer un poco más amarillentas. No estoy hablando de una observación puntual, sino de muchas a lo largo del tiempo. Tampoco ha de ser necesariamente en todas las partidas, sino en algunas concretas. No ha de extrañar que a medida que la inflación subía y que el señoreaje de las monedas bajara en relación al coste de la vida, se fueran extremando los márgenes de tolerancia de las monedas, sea en los paquillos o en cualquier otra moneda. Pero insisto que yo nunca hice la prueba y me baso datos que me han brindado fundidores.

En fundición todos los paquillos se ponen en el mismo "caldero" y se pagan por igual, pero tampoco influye demasiado que haya algún gramo menos del previsto, ya que compran por debajo del precio spot, mientras que la plata manufacturada la cobran bastante por encima.

En lo que discrepo mucho es en el intento de advertir/acojonar al personal de que si no tiene factura o si no ha comprado en un establecimiento de reconocido prestigio pueden haberse comido un owned como una catedral. Es una cuestión de perogrullo.

Si un forero ha comprado moneda falsa por lo general, la habrá cagado. Pero la facturita de marras no otorga ninguna autenticidad a las monedas. Como ni siquiera es un certificado de autenticidad de monedas selladas y precintadas, la factura tan sólo sirve como justificante de la transacción. Si además sirve a los neófitos para sentirse más seguros en su adquisición, mejor para ellos, pero a mí me da exactamente igual.

Sé de muchas anécdotas a contar. Una es de un Top Ten de los numismáticos profesionales españoles (omito el nombre). Resulta que vende una moneda por un pastizal a un cliente. A los cinco años el cliente decide poner la pieza a la venta en una subasta numismática. Le dicen el subastador que considera que la pieza no es original, sino retocada. El cliente acude a la numismática donde compró la moneda y comenta al titular del establecimiento lo acaecido con el subastador. Le presenta la pieza y la factura. Y el numis, impertérrito, contestó: "Efectivamente, en la casa de subastas tienen razón, la pieza es falsa retocada y esta factura es mía, pero yo nunca vendí esta pieza, ya que yo no vendo moneda falsa. Le habrán dado el "cambiazo" al tasar la moneda". :8::8::8: La facturita de marras no sirvió absolutamente para nada y el establecimiento era de reconocidísimo prestigio nacional...pero es que sin certificado y precinto...todo quisqui podría dar el cambiazo.

Por otro lado, el certificado no siempre es válido, depende qué certificado emitido por según quién en según qué monedas. En Madrid existe una conocidísima saga de numis cuyo progenitor se hartó en su día de emitir certificados sobre el paquillo de 1969, cuando gran parte del gremio sabía que eran de 1967 retocados. Pero lo peor no era reprobable actuación inmoral, sino la penosa ejecución material...mira que retocar el 69 palo curvo utilizando como base el paquillo del 67 :8:...cuando todos los numis finos sabemos que se ha de usar el del 68 . Perdónenme el cinismo. Aquellos años a prinicipios de los 80 fueron muy locos, ahora no se retoca tanta moneda...porque no existe clientela suficiente para que merezca la pena.:rolleye:

Lo del establecimiento reconocido es una soberana tontería. Lo que el comprador ha de reconocer la moneda y saber qué compra. Yo compro a muchos numis jubilados que no me hacen factura, ya que para ellos la moneda es una diversión rentable...pero les aseguro, que estos señores saben infinitamente más de la materia que los empleados en anlagegold24.de y otros supermercados del bullion.

Comprar monedas es una diversión muy interesante y agradable para quien le guste. Para mí es un placer conocer gente, hacer tratos con ellos y aprender de los demás sobre numismática. Habitualmente mis vacaciones me suelen salir gratis si voy a lugares donde pueda encontrar monedas para adquirir: si se sabe comprar, casi siempre suele haber oportunidades.

Comprar moneda falsa tampoco es tan grave problema...si se sabe distinguir las piezas. Pongamos el caso de los duros de 1870-99. Existen varios tipos de monedas:

- Duro auténtico. 25 g. Ley .900
- Duro "sevillano". Falso de época en plata. 24,5-26 g. Ley habitual > .900
- Duro falso reacuñado en plata por fundiciones privadas. A partir de los años 1970. 24.5-25 g. Ley habitual <.900. Habitualmente la ley es .800, ya que se utilizó la plata de los paquillos para hacer estas monedas.

En los tres casos, se está comprando una moneda de plata...aunque en dos de ellos son monedas falsas. Comprar monedas falsas no es negativo, pero se ha de saber con qué monedas está comerciando. Por supuesto también hubo duros falsos que no contenían plata, tanto en la época como en años más recientes.

Progresar en la numismática es una satisfacción. Considero que es importante que a quien le apetezca progresar avance por esta senda. Se divertirá mucho más y podrá acceder a mejores oportunidades. Pese al estado de miedo continuo que intentan infundir algunos foreros, yo propongo el aprendizaje progresivo.


----------



## sergiodj182 (29 Abr 2011)

Fui al BDE de Barcelona, ya no sirven monedas de 12 imagino que desde Enero, lei en el foro hace unos dias que habia alguien que se queria deshacer de las de 12 para comprar de 20. Si eres de Barcelona yo te las compro o te las cambio por de 20 al valor monetario claro  

Aunque no se pq te quieres deshacer de las de 12, pq en la fnmt las venden a 17 y las de 20 a 29? pq en plata valen mas las de 12. Aunq bueno cuando todo se vaya al garete tanto monta. Saludos!


----------



## Arraez (29 Abr 2011)

sergiodj182 dijo:


> Fui al BDE de Barcelona, ya no sirven monedas de 12 imagino que desde Enero, lei en el foro hace unos dias que habia alguien que se queria deshacer de las de 12 para comprar de 20. Si eres de Barcelona yo te las compro o te las cambio por de 20 al valor monetario claro
> 
> Aunque no se pq te quieres deshacer de las de 12, pq en la fnmt las venden a 17 y las de 20 a 29? pq en plata valen mas las de 12. Aunq bueno cuando todo se vaya al garete tanto monta. Saludos!



Creo que lo dirás por mí. Bueno, creo que no dije eso exactamente, dije que eso sería una forma de asegurar las ganacias que se tuvieran. Yo no voy a hacerlo por lo menos de momento. También, como decían por ahí, llegará el día que salgan las de 30 o 40 y así... osea un no acabar...
Por cierto y esto va para todos, a lo mejor la semana que viene os puedo dar una alegría y prolongar un poquito la era del k12 como lo llamáis por aquí los antiguos del lugar jaja...


----------



## averapaz (29 Abr 2011)

Habéis probado a hacer una rutilla de sucursales por Valencia concretamente? Es un solar de K12???


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (29 Abr 2011)

Bueno el problema es que ya estás un poco atrasado para "atracar" sucursales. Yo desde hace varios meses ya no conseguía ninguna (en varios lugares de España y con buenos contactos en las sucursales). Lo único que me está funcionando es una entidad que aún las sirve a clientes (vip) ya que la empresa que manipula su efectivo aún tiene. Pero lo lógico es pensar que ya no quedaran monedas más que las de las oficinas. 
No perdais la esperanza mientras existan en las empresas de manipulado, siempre se podrán conseguir. Si hoy me confirman que me traen 100 más lo postearé para infundir ánimos.


----------



## averapaz (29 Abr 2011)

Por Valencia creo que aún se podrá sacar algo al tener BdE con monedas hasta no hace mucho, aunque por lo que he visto en Castellón la cosa si que está bastante peladita. Tras dos días preguntando en un total de unas 30 sucursales bancarias me encontré monedas en 3, especialmente en una CAM con casi 30 monedas y poco más suelto en otros dos. La verdad es que exige dedicación y es más una afición o vicio que otra cosa... De todas formas ya voy bien servido ;-) Además mi banco me ha dicho que me las encarga y he hecho un encargo. O tienen en la central, o el tío no se enteraba.

Me causó gracia en una CAM que entré a pedir monedas de 12 €. La cajera se pone a rebuscar unos sobrecitos y me dice:
- Tengo 3 nuevas del 2010 y una circulada. También tengo de 20 € de las de "la Champions" xD
En eso, que el director, que estaba por ahi cerca, un hombre bastante agradable, la oye y se ríe: 
-De la Champions no coño, del Mundial.

Como ve que estaba pidiendo monedas de 12 me dijo con cara de sorprendido: 
- Casi no tenemos porque hace un mes o así vino un chico y se las llevó todas!!! xDDD

Cabronazo sal a la luz!!!


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> En lo que discrepo mucho es en el intento de advertir/acojonar al personal de que si no tiene factura o si no ha comprado en un establecimiento de reconocido prestigio pueden haberse comido un owned como una catedral. Es una cuestión de perogrullo



Estimado fantasmón: como de costumbre, el contenido de sus aportaciones es, además de generoso y abundante, muy didáctico. Con usted todos, sin excepción, hemos aprendido mucho. Lo digo con el mayor afecto y sinceridad.

En ningún momento he querido denostar el bullion o dar a entender que, por tener noticia de monedas falsificadas de esa naturaleza, las de 12 euros no puedan serlo también. De unas conocemos casos, de las otras...todavía no. 

Convendrá conmigo que, en el caso de las monedas de 12 euros, es mucho más fácil determinar su autenticidad por varias razones: 

1º Se pueden cambiar en el propio Banco de España envueltas en su plástico original y por tiras que vienen selladas. (Y al banco de España, las nuevas, se las sirve la FNMT)En el caso de las American Silver Eagle yo, al menos, no tengo la posibilidad de canjearlas en el Treasury of USA o en sus Cecas a facial y en tubos sellados.

2º Cualquier moneda sospechosa se puede cotejar comparándola con otra del mismo año (podemos encontrarlas en todas las entidades financieras) o, si sospechamos, entregarla en cualquier entidad bancaria. (O pagarnos el menú del dia en cualquier cafetería si el camarero confía en su poder liberatorio y la acepta ) 

3º Cuando me refiero a las facturas no hago otra cosa que recomendar lo que han hecho muchos foreros anteriormente. Incluso lo ponían en sus firmas... Comprar en Silbercorner.de no es lo mismo que comprarle a un pompero al que un grupo de mulnicks pueden haberle hecho un hermoso perfil de trader honrado. Además, esas tiendas grandes adquieren en muchos casos, como bien sabe, el compromiso de recompra. Y eso es una garantía más de su autenticidad.

4º En cuanto a si su pureza pudiera ser fraudulenta, me remito a lo que usted mismo ha dicho. No son necesarias mayores explicaciones.


----------



## Car68 (29 Abr 2011)

Hoy he ido a por las monedas al BdE en Oviedo.

Me han dado 83 sueltas del año 2009, sin plastico, metidas en una bolsa transparente.

Lo que me jodio fue ver que el cajero estaba empaquetando ristras detras de la ventanilla :´(

El cajero que me atendio era un paisano de pelo blanco sobre cincuenta tacos mas o menos.

¿Alguien que haya ido hace poco podria confirmar si es el mismo?



Car68 dijo:


> Noticias frescas del BdE de Oviedo.
> 
> He estado esta mañana para encargar monedas y me dijo el cajero que mañana 29 de Abril es el ultimo dia que las dan.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (29 Abr 2011)

Confirmo que me servirán el martes las susodichas 100 monedas (hoy no tenían camión de manipulado).
Todavía quedan, tenemos que esforzarnos más.


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Confirmo que me servirán el martes las susodichas 100 monedas (hoy no tenían camión de manipulado).
> Todavía quedan, tenemos que esforzarnos más.



Hombre, eso se avisa. Te hubiese encargado otras 100 para mi. :8:


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Confirmo que me servirán el martes las susodichas 100 monedas (hoy no tenían camión de manipulado).
> Todavía quedan, tenemos que esforzarnos más.



¿En que ciudad?

Yo a mi banco le he encargado 250 monedas de 12 €, a ver si hay suerte... sino he pedido 150 de 20 €.

Hoy he ido de caza por Barcelona y he conseguido unas 25 monedas de 12 € y unas 50 monedas de 20 € pero las sucursales están secas. En 3 días de caza he conseguido unas 70 monedas de 12 €.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Estimado fantasmón: como de costumbre, el contenido de sus aportaciones es, además de generoso y abundante, muy didáctico. Con usted todos, sin excepción, hemos aprendido mucho. Lo digo con el mayor afecto y sinceridad.
> 
> En ningún momento he querido denostar el bullion o dar a entender que, por tener noticia de monedas falsificadas de esa naturaleza, las de 12 euros no puedan serlo también. De unas conocemos casos, de las otras...todavía no.
> 
> ...




Valor.- 8. m. Equivalencia de una cosa a otra, especialmente hablando de las monedas.

Poder.- 1. tr. Tener expedita la facultad o potencia de hacer algo.
..................


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Valor
> ..................




Yo no le quito ningún "valor" a lo que usted dice...tan sólo sólo adopté el mismo término que, para ese concepto, usa el Banco de España.

Banco de España - Billetes y monedas



> El *poder *liberatorio de las monedas
> Los billetes en euros tienen poder liberatorio ilimitado, es decir, cualquier deuda puede satisfacerse con cualquier cantidad de billetes de cualquier denominación, con independencia de su importe. En cambio, en el caso de las monedas, según lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 del Reglamento (CE) 974/98, excepto la autoridad emisora y las personas expresamente designadas por la legislación nacional, ninguna parte estará obligada a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas en cada pago.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo no lo quito ningún "valor" a lo que usted dice...tan sólo sólo adopté el mismo término que, para ese concepto, usa el Banco de España.
> 
> Banco de España - Billetes y monedas



Tergiversas:

"si el camarero confía en su poder liberatorio" -> El poder liberatorio no se basa en la confianza discreta del momento.

"si el camarero confía en su valor liberatorio" -> Correctamente expresado.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2011)

Hola , tengo una duda , el andorrano compra los karlillos mas o menos 1e. mas caro que el que mas ofrece en el bid-ask aqui , ¿hay alguna razon para no vender al que mas ofrece siempre ?.
Saludos .
Aqui siguen trayendome , hoy me dicen de cuantas mas disponen , osea , vuelvo a repetir , haberlas , haylas .


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Tergiversas:
> 
> "si el camarero confía en su poder liberatorio" -> El poder liberatorio no se basa en la confianza discreta del momento.
> 
> "si el camarero confía en su valor liberatorio" -> Correctamente expresado.



Que sí, que vale...

ya le he dicho que no le quito ningún valor a lo que dice. Antes tenía que habérselo otorgado. 

Eso sí; la confianza se otorgará de forma discrecional. Porque si se otorga de forma "discreta" no se entera ni Dios.

Haber estudiao


----------



## bobolisto (29 Abr 2011)

BdE Sevilla, sueltas año 2004-"Letizias"; aún quedan, a fecha del post.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Que sí, que vale...
> 
> ya le he dicho que no le quito ningún valor a lo que dice. Antes tenía que habérselo otorgado.
> 
> ...



En términos temporales, en ese mismo momento.


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

¿En que Bancos de España quedan monedas de 12 €?
¿Santander?
¿Bilbao?
¿Barcelona?
¿Tarragona?


----------



## San Karlillo (29 Abr 2011)

*Destruccion de monedas*

Hola me presento despues de mucho tiempo siguiendo el foro . Gracias por compartir vuestra informacion. 

Despues de haber cargado durante un tiempo estoy interesado en estudiar rentabilizarlos antes se que se acabe el chollo . Veo dos opciones :

1- Venderlas tal cual en el mercado este que se ha creado ultimamente de Karlillos .

2 - Venderlo como plata o sea llevandolos a fundir . Esto es mas incomodo pero se sacaria algo mas de rentabilidad.

He leido la opinion de algunos foreros sobre la ilegalidad de fundirlos , algo que no entiendo por el siguiente motivo , si no es moneda de curso legal ( no se puede pagar con ellas , aunque a veces algunos la acepten ) ¿porque no se pueden destruir ?

La verdad es que soy un poco trolls y no quiero que esta burbuja ( perdon por esta palabra que pone a mas de uno de los nervios) me coja sin rentabilizarla despues de tanto trabajo para conseguir mis queridos Karlillos.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2011)

Parece ser que solo quedan en sucursales bancarias , no en bdes.


----------



## Metal12 (29 Abr 2011)

*Mis primeras monedas de 12€*

Buenos días señores/as.
A finales de año un familiar me planteo el tema de la inversión de monedas de 12€ y fui algo receloso en el tema. A mediados de Marzo de este año estuvimos de nuevo reunidos y empezo a mostrarme datos reales y descubri la realidad de convertir mis ahorros de papel en esta fantastica moneda, que a su vez, no soportaba riesgo alguno de inversión y podia hacer que mis ahorros fuesen otros. Pues bien, en Semana Santa mi familiar estuvo de vacaciones en mi tierra una semana y dedico poco tiempo todos los días a salir de bancos a ver que obtenia y sin patear mucho encontro algo mas de 100 monedas. El lunes 18 de Abril llame a mi banco y le pedi todas las monedas de 12 euros que hubiese circulando dentro de la entidad y me contestaron que me llamarian para confirmar que podian hacer, pero que era algo dificil. Pues bien, hoy recibo llamada telefonica y me indican que tengo ya 300 en mi sucursal y 200 mas que le llegan la semana que viene y me indican que no tienen mas (eso esta por ver)


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Parece ser que solo quedan en sucursales bancarias , no en bdes.



Pero en sucursales como mucho consigues 2 o 3.... yo me he recorrido todo Barcelona y he hecho limpieza... pero aún así no llego ni a 100 monedas de 12 €...


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Hola me presento despues de mucho tiempo siguiendo el foro . Gracias por compartir vuestra informacion.
> 
> Despues de haber cargado durante un tiempo estoy interesado en estudiar rentabilizarlos antes se que se acabe el chollo . Veo dos opciones :
> 
> ...



Se supone que eres propietario de esa moneda:

1. f. Derecho o facultad de poseer alguien algo y poder disponer de ello dentro de los límites legales.

Quiere decir, que puedes cambiar tus monopolys por k12 y pagar aquellos bienes/servicios en donde las acepten de forma voluntaria, así como si hay alguien que te quiera pagar >12€ por ella (a nivel de tributación ya no sé como irá).

Ahora bien, dicha moneda se considera en propiedad del Estado, aunque tú seas el propietario y tenedor de la moneda, sin embargo es un vehículo de transmisión, por lo que en principio la plata de la moneda no sería "tuya tuya", sino que es del estado para "cuadrar las cuentas", porque todo eso está apuntado (algún forero nos podría indicar cómo llevan las cuentas el estado). Si destruyes una moneda, las cuentas empiezan a no cuadrar... Es igual que cuando se blanquea dinero negro a través de premios de lotería.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (29 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> ¿En que Bancos de España quedan monedas de 12 €?
> ¿Santander?
> ¿Bilbao?
> ¿Barcelona?
> ¿Tarragona?




En Barcelona, no

En Tarragona hay bde? Alguien les ha hecho una visita o ha preguntado si les quedan?


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> En Barcelona, no
> 
> En Tarragona hay bde? Alguien les ha hecho una visita o ha preguntado si les quedan?



En Barcelona ya no quedan ni en sucursales... creo que somos varios los que hemos limpiado las sucursales...


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> Pero en sucursales como mucho consigues 2 o 3.... yo me he recorrido todo Barcelona y he hecho limpieza... pero aún así no llego ni a 100 monedas de 12 €...



Yo miraria por pueblillos de la periferia , en las sucursales todavia se pueden encontrar . Mi caso es asi , pregunte' el lunes en pueblo de 1700 habitantes toledano , llaman a su central y dicen que si , me traen 100 , al dia siguiente las recojo , digo que 50 mas , las recojo hoy , y les he pedido me comuniquen de una vez cuantas mas me pueden traer.....
Saludos


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo miraria por pueblillos de la periferia , en las sucursales todavia se pueden encontrar . Mi caso es asi , pregunte' el lunes en pueblo de 1700 habitantes toledano , llaman a su central y dicen que si , me traen 100 , al dia siguiente las recojo , digo que 50 mas , las recojo hoy , y les he pedido me comuniquen de una vez cuantas mas me pueden traer.....
> Saludos



joder... que suerte, ¿Se puede saber que entidad bancaria es y que provincia? Muchas gracias


----------



## Comtat_Gran (29 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> En Barcelona ya no quedan ni en sucursales... creo que somos varios los que hemos limpiado las sucursales...



Yo si tuveira medios también habría arrasado con todo ::

Si ya decía yo que me sonaba raro lo de Tarragona... segun la web no hay sucursal del BDE. Lástima


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2011)

Hay que rastrear , yo de pequeño estaba obsesionado con descubrir plata y oro incrustado en los minerales que encontraba por el campo. Ahora se' que desvie' mi destino .


----------



## maragold (29 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> ¿En que Bancos de España quedan monedas de 12 €?
> ¿Santander?
> ¿Bilbao?
> ¿Barcelona?
> ¿Tarragona?



En Santander estuve el lunes y tal como comenté en otro post, el amable funcionario me dijo que se habían agotado en Noviembre y desde entonces habían tenido de las devoluciones, pero se agotaban inmediatamente porque TODOS los días se pasa gente a preguntar...


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hay que rastrear , yo de pequeño estaba obsesionado con descubrir plata y oro incrustado en los minerales que encontraba por el campo. Ahora se' que desvie' mi destino .



De donde eres gurrumino?


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2011)

De Talavera de la Reina , mi radio de accion es ,no mas de 50km.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Hombre, eso se avisa. Te hubiese encargado otras 100 para mi. :8:



Estoy convencido que para el mes que viene habrá más oportunidades aún ¡esto va pa'rriba!


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (29 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> ¿En que ciudad?
> 
> Yo a mi banco le he encargado 250 monedas de 12 €, a ver si hay suerte... sino he pedido 150 de 20 €.
> 
> Hoy he ido de caza por Barcelona y he conseguido unas 25 monedas de 12 € y unas 50 monedas de 20 € pero las sucursales están secas. En 3 días de caza he conseguido unas 70 monedas de 12 €.



Si es un banco seguro que te las traen, las cajas de ahorros en general han bajado tanto los costes que la mayoría de oficinas no pueden pedirlas porque no se lo acepta el encaje (la tipoligía de moneda que pueden pedir). Ya digo que en los bancos mientras su empresa de manipulado tenga no hay problema (prosegur, loomis, etc)
Mi novia hoy ha conseguido 30 de un banesto, pero en Albacete claro.
Ánimo seguid rapiñando, yo hasta que no tenga el 20% de mi patrimonio en plata y oro no pienso parar de acumular, lo tengo claro y para lo que quiero soy muy disciplinado.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (29 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Tergiversas:
> 
> "si el camarero confía en su poder liberatorio" -> El poder liberatorio no se basa en la confianza discreta del momento.
> 
> "si el camarero confía en su valor liberatorio" -> Correctamente expresado.



No estamos en un foro de la RAE, se entiende muy bien lo que dice el conforero, parece que el que retuerce el lenguaje es usted. ¿No sabe que se puede adaptar dependiendo del contexto? Para mi una palabra como jurista puede significar cosas diferentes que para usted como lo que quiera que sea.
¿Ha oido usted hablar de la neolengua?:bla:


----------



## San Karlillo (29 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Se supone que eres propietario de esa moneda:
> 
> 1. f. Derecho o facultad de poseer alguien algo y poder disponer de ello dentro de los límites legales.
> 
> ...




Si pero en este caso no es un vehiculo de tranmision porque no puedes pagar con el y ademas fuera de España no tiene ningun valor.


----------



## San Karlillo (29 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Se supone que eres propietario de esa moneda:
> 
> 1. f. Derecho o facultad de poseer alguien algo y poder disponer de ello dentro de los límites legales.
> 
> ...




Si pero en este caso no es un vehiculo de tranmision porque no puedes pagar con el y ademas fuera de España no tiene ningun valor.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No estamos en un foro de la RAE, se entiende muy bien lo que dice el conforero, parece que el que retuerce el lenguaje es usted. ¿No sabe que se puede adaptar dependiendo del contexto? Para mi una palabra como jurista puede significar cosas diferentes que para usted como lo que quiera que sea.
> ¿Ha oido usted hablar de la neolengua?:bla:



Es tergiversar; te guste o no.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Si pero en este caso no es un vehiculo de tranmision porque no puedes pagar con el y ademas fuera de España no tiene ningun valor.



Sí se _puede_ pagar con él, no sería ilegal; otra cosa es que lo acepte la otra parte.

En lo segundo, entiendo que valor facial, claro, si pertenece al debe del estado!


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si es un banco seguro que te las traen, las cajas de ahorros en general han bajado tanto los costes que la mayoría de oficinas no pueden pedirlas porque no se lo acepta el encaje (la tipoligía de moneda que pueden pedir). Ya digo que en los bancos mientras su empresa de manipulado tenga no hay problema (prosegur, loomis, etc)
> Mi novia hoy ha conseguido 30 de un banesto, pero en Albacete claro.
> Ánimo seguid rapiñando, yo hasta que no tenga el 20% de mi patrimonio en plata y oro no pienso parar de acumular, lo tengo claro y para lo que quiero soy muy disciplinado.



Tenerlo en oro es facil, ahi no hay problema, comprar onzas.
En plata, pues si son en k12 es mas complicado claro, en k20 todavia nada complicado, y en bullion, lingotes, pues lo mismo qeu el oro, comprar y listo.
De ese 20%, cuanto en plata y cuanto en oro, mitad y mitad?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2011)

ya sé que este no es el hilo pero quería preguntaros vuestra opinión 8: ¿que tipo de moneda sería mejor para invertir en oro Maples, Pandas, Kruggers? ¿mejor 1 onza, media ó un cuarto?ienso:

Graciaso


----------



## Gusman (29 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hay que rastrear , yo de pequeño estaba obsesionado con descubrir plata y oro incrustado en los minerales que encontraba por el campo. Ahora se' que desvie' mi destino .



A mi me pasaba lo mismo, jeejjejeje. Soñaba con que mis primeros ahorros se transformaran en un lingote de oro de al menos 1kg.... Por aquel entonces hubiera costado unos 6.000 euros si mal no recuerdo


Por cierto, en la sucursal del BDE en Melilla ya no quedan, o eso me han dicho al menos. Lo veo bastante sospechoso, pues la ultima vez hace 3 semanas me dijeron que habia de sobra, que no se acabarian antes de que cerraran la sucursal, el dia 31 de Mayo. 

A mi me da que los funcionatas de las sucursales se van coscando del tema, porque otro de ellos que me atendió me preguntó que porque pedia tantas monedas?, que para que las queria?, que si era un buen negocio? Se les veía intrigados, la verdad.....


----------



## Drinito (29 Abr 2011)

Buenas tardes: Confirmo que se han agotado hoy a las 13.45 h en el BDE de Oviedo.

Me han dicho que quedan unas pocas pero que están "reservadas" para entregar el martes.

(Me temo que algún cajero o familiar se ha dado cuenta del "tema").

Fue bonito mientras duró.............


----------



## Arraez (29 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Si es un banco seguro que te las traen, las cajas de ahorros en general han bajado tanto los costes que la mayoría de oficinas no pueden pedirlas porque no se lo acepta el encaje (la tipoligía de moneda que pueden pedir). Ya digo que en los bancos mientras su empresa de manipulado tenga no hay problema (prosegur, loomis, etc)
> Mi novia hoy ha conseguido 30 de un banesto, pero en Albacete claro.
> Ánimo seguid rapiñando, yo hasta que no tenga el 20% de mi patrimonio en plata y oro no pienso parar de acumular, lo tengo claro y para lo que quiero soy muy disciplinado.



¿Podrías decirme en qué sucursal? (yo soy de Albacete)


----------



## maragold (29 Abr 2011)

El Andorrano ya las paga a 15,76 lereles... un 31,33% de beneficio!!!

(si las consigues a 12€, que no está nada fácil...)

Cotización Compra-Venta

:8:


----------



## Cordoba (29 Abr 2011)

Metal12 dijo:


> Buenos días señores/as.
> A finales de año un familiar me planteo el tema de la inversión de monedas de 12€ y fui algo receloso en el tema. A mediados de Marzo de este año estuvimos de nuevo reunidos y empezo a mostrarme datos reales y descubri la realidad de convertir mis ahorros de papel en esta fantastica moneda, que a su vez, no soportaba riesgo alguno de inversión y podia hacer que mis ahorros fuesen otros. Pues bien, en Semana Santa mi familiar estuvo de vacaciones en mi tierra una semana y dedico poco tiempo todos los días a salir de bancos a ver que obtenia y sin patear mucho encontro algo mas de 100 monedas. El lunes 18 de Abril llame a mi banco y le pedi todas las monedas de 12 euros que hubiese circulando dentro de la entidad y me contestaron que me llamarian para confirmar que podian hacer, pero que era algo dificil. Pues bien, hoy recibo llamada telefonica y me indican que tengo ya 300 en mi sucursal y 200 mas que le llegan la semana que viene y me indican que no tienen mas (eso esta por ver)



Bueno imagino que tu familiar no tee engaño, habrás comprobado que hoy te has hecho con 300 reales, y ya ganas una pasta con el andorrano, jajajaja.


Saludos


----------



## Gusman (29 Abr 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Buenas tardes: Confirmo que se han agotado hoy a las 13.45 h en el BDE de Oviedo.
> 
> Me han dicho que quedan unas pocas pero que están "reservadas" para entregar el martes.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo. Al menos aqui en Melilla el cajero no ha sabido que responderme cuando le dicho que hace unas semanas me dijeron que habia mas de las que nos pudieramos llevar y como era posible que ya no quedara ni una.....


----------



## Metal12 (29 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno imagino que tu familiar no tee engaño, habrás comprobado que hoy te has hecho con 300 reales, y ya ganas una pasta con el andorrano, jajajaja.
> 
> 
> Saludos



..........


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Abr 2011)

Gusman dijo:


> Estoy contigo. Al menos *aqui en Melilla* el cajero no ha sabido que responderme cuando le dicho que hace unas semanas me dijeron que habia mas de las que nos pudieramos llevar y como era posible que ya no quedara ni una.....



Madre mia, si se han agotado en Melilla esto raro raro raro.


----------



## El cid (29 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Madre mia, si se han agotado en Melilla esto raro raro raro.



Raro?, no veas lo que les gusta a los moros la plata y mas a ese precio.

Los ejpañoles somos lo mas tonto que ha parido madre.


----------



## Metal12 (29 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno imagino que tu familiar no tee engaño, habrás comprobado que hoy te has hecho con 300 reales, y ya ganas una pasta con el andorrano, jajajaja.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Joder como se entere mi pariente me pide comisión por la información......


----------



## averapaz (29 Abr 2011)

Monedas de 12€ de plata del BDE - ZonaDeVicio - Tu comunidad de videojuegos online

Si os aburrís mirad lo que piensan de la inversión en Karlillos por ahi fuera ;-)


----------



## Tylacin (29 Abr 2011)

Por cierto alguien ha realizado ya alguna venta al Andorrano por mensajeria? Un saludo.


----------



## Athelstan (29 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Monedas de 12€ de plata del BDE - ZonaDeVicio - Tu comunidad de videojuegos online
> 
> Si os aburrís mirad lo que piensan de la inversión en Karlillos por ahi fuera ;-)



Sin desperdicio. Referencias a Afinsa, burbujas, "he invertido 300€ y ya me acojono" (como lean los posts de gente comprando cajas de 500 karlillos les da un mal). El mejor post, sin duda, el del ejperto imbersoh este:

"_Por aclarar un poco el tema: Esas monedas el estado las vende a 12 euros, pero_ *NI DE C O Ñ A llevan su valor en plata*"

"Os lo digo yo, que de monedas sé un rato", dice el pájaro. )


----------



## Sash (29 Abr 2011)

Holap

Llevo un par de semanas buscando por Madrid y no encuentro ni una de 12 (no tengo mucho tiempo para buscar debido al amplio horario de cajas y bancos), sólo de 20 que ya me he encargado de agenciarmelas (travelos)... ¿Algún consejo/sitio donde poder encontrarlas?


----------



## maragold (29 Abr 2011)

Athelstan dijo:


> Sin desperdicio. Referencias a Afinsa, burbujas, "he invertido 300€ y ya me acojono" (como lean los posts de gente comprando cajas de 500 karlillos les da un mal). El mejor post, sin duda, el del ejperto imbersoh este:
> 
> "_Por aclarar un poco el tema: Esas monedas el estado las vende a 12 euros, pero_ *NI DE C O Ñ A llevan su valor en plata*"
> 
> "Os lo digo yo, que de monedas sé un rato", dice el pájaro. )



IM-PREZIONANTE documento!!!

:XX:


----------



## Tylacin (29 Abr 2011)

Tengo una duda y me gustaria si es posible que alguien me la resolviera, a ver, ¿es legal vender las monedas de 12 euros? me explico si yo vendo mis monedas al andorrano por ejemplo el cual me pide el DNI como es logico pues el tiene que justificar su compra. Yo estaria entonces cometiendo algún tipo de delito? esta compra tendria que declararla o algo por el estilo (tener en cuenta que soy estudiante universitario y por tanto todavia no hago declaracion de la renta ni nada de eso jejej). Alguien puede despejarme esta duda? Muchisimas gracias


----------



## averapaz (29 Abr 2011)

Jajaja lo mejor de todo sin lugar a dudas es el parentesco que le han encontrado entre los Karlillos y Afinsa!


----------



## Drinito (29 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Jajaja lo mejor de todo sin lugar a dudas es el parentesco que le han encontrado entre los Karlillos y Afinsa!




Increíble!!!! :XX::XX:

Al final va a ser verdad aquello de que en España no cabe un tonto más. ienso:


----------



## electric0 (29 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Monedas de 12€ de plata del BDE - ZonaDeVicio - Tu comunidad de videojuegos online
> 
> Si os aburrís mirad lo que piensan de la inversión en Karlillos por ahi fuera ;-)




NO tiene desperdicio,...., casi se me saltan las lagrimas pero no de risa, si no de pena, es realmente increible la incultura de este pais, nadie es capaz de pensar por si mismo y de buscar paginas serias por internet, parece mas creible el comentario de alguien que dice que sabe sin contrarstar con nada.
Bastarian unas palabras un pelin "profesionales" para convencer a todos esos foreros de cualquier barbaridad, y no se molestarian siquiera en dudar...
Lastimosos hijos de la LOGSE incapaces de pensar algo minimamente coherente por si mismos... 

Van a llover hos.tias en capazos mientras algunos deboramos pozales y pozales de panizo emulsionados subitamente en un recipiente apropiado con un poco de zumo de oliva y calentado en buen fogaril.



Tylacin dijo:


> Por cierto alguien ha realizado ya alguna venta al Andorrano por mensajeria? Un saludo.





Tylacin dijo:


> Tengo una duda y me gustaria si es posible que alguien me la resolviera, a ver, ¿es legal vender las monedas de 12 euros? me explico si yo vendo mis monedas al andorrano por ejemplo el cual me pide el DNI como es logico pues el tiene que justificar su compra. Yo estaria entonces cometiendo algún tipo de delito? esta compra tendria que declararla o algo por el estilo (tener en cuenta que soy estudiante universitario y por tanto todavia no hago declaracion de la renta ni nada de eso jejej). Alguien puede despejarme esta duda? Muchisimas gracias



Aconsejole lectura y comprension de la misma, va Ud. con retraso, serian interesantes para empezar titulos como el Lazarillo de Tormes, el Decameron, la Biblia, el Quijote, la Tragicomedia de Calisto y Melibea, en fin.... y unos pocos mas..... como decia un antiguo profesor mio... no todo el monte es orgasmo...
-------------

En cuanto al valor seguimos estancados en las inmediaciones de mil y poco, ahora subo, ahora bajo, mientras que no rompa con claridad los 50$/Oz pienso que seguiremos ahi, eso si, si rompe esa barrera con claridad mas vale que os agarreis las kalandrakas.


Un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> NO tiene desperdicio,...., casi se me saltan las lagrimas pero no de risa, si no de pena, es realmente increible la incultura de este pais, nadie es capaz de pensar por si mismo y de buscar paginas serias por internet, parece mas creible el comentario de alguien que dice que sabe sin contrarstar con nada.
> Bastarian unas palabras un pelin "profesionales" para convencer a todos esos foreros de cualquier barbaridad, y no se molestarian siquiera en dudar...
> Lastimosos hijos de la LOGSE incapaces de pensar algo minimamente coherente por si mismos...
> 
> ...



Lamento desviarme del tema electric0, pero ¿Cuánta gente da por hecho que la wikipedia es una fuente fiable?. ¿Cuánta gente da por hecho que si esta en Internet es información fiable?. Yo creo que los de ese foro son 15 añeros, pero yo ya me canso de tener discusiones relacionadas con otros temas y no hay forma de convencer a los analfabetos funcionales de que no tienen razón (consideran fuentes fiables un blog de locos que habla de invasiones ovnis).

Así que ese foro de niños también me da penita pero lo comprendo.


----------



## Tylacin (29 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> NO tiene desperdicio,...., casi se me saltan las lagrimas pero no de risa, si no de pena, es realmente increible la incultura de este pais, nadie es capaz de pensar por si mismo y de buscar paginas serias por internet, parece mas creible el comentario de alguien que dice que sabe sin contrarstar con nada.
> Bastarian unas palabras un pelin "profesionales" para convencer a todos esos foreros de cualquier barbaridad, y no se molestarian siquiera en dudar...
> Lastimosos hijos de la LOGSE incapaces de pensar algo minimamente coherente por si mismos...
> 
> ...



Creo que no he preguntado acerca de que literatura me recomiendan, aunque ya que lo dice menta buenas obras que ya he tenido el placer de leer salvo el Decameron (tomo nota). Por cierto resultava usted bastante mas amable en nuestras conversaciones por mensaje privado es una lastima que en este mensaje ya no se aprecie ni una pizca de dicha amabilidad. Puede explicarme que queria decir con toda esta parafernaria. Muchisimas gracias.

Insisto alguien sabe si es legal vender las monedas de 12 euros por mas valor que el suyo, y si dichas ventas tienen algun tipo de repercusión en cuanto a impuestos, declaraciones, etc.


----------



## electric0 (29 Abr 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Creo que no he preguntado acerca de que literatura me recomiendan, aunque ya que lo dice menta buenas obras que ya he tenido el placer de leer salvo el Decameron (tomo nota). Por cierto resultava usted bastante mas amable en nuestras conversaciones por mensaje privado es una lastima que en este mensaje ya no se aprecie ni una pizca de dicha amabilidad. Puede explicarme que queria decir con toda esta parafernaria. Muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Insisto alguien sabe si es legal vender las monedas de 12 euros por mas valor que el suyo, y si dichas ventas tienen algun tipo de repercusión en cuanto a impuestos, declaraciones, etc.



Esta respuesta no es para Ud. solo va dirigida a los que me conocen...

Simplemente PASO...


----------



## Taxidermista (29 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> El poder liberatorio de las monedas
> Los billetes en euros tienen poder liberatorio ilimitado, es decir, cualquier deuda puede satisfacerse con cualquier cantidad de billetes de cualquier denominación, con independencia de su importe. En cambio, en el caso de las monedas, según lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 del Reglamento (CE) 974/98, excepto la autoridad emisora y las personas expresamente designadas por la legislación nacional, ninguna parte estará obligada a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas en cada pago.



Cuánto daño ha hecho Judas Iscariote... ::

Perdón por el chiste malo, no podía evitarlo. Sigan con el trasiego de monedas.


----------



## gurutinho (29 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lamento desviarme del tema electric0, pero ¿Cuánta gente da por hecho que la wikipedia es una fuente fiable?. ¿Cuánta gente da por hecho que si esta en Internet es información fiable?. Yo creo que los de ese foro son 15 añeros, pero yo ya me canso de tener discusiones relacionadas con otros temas y no hay forma de convencer a los analfabetos funcionales de que no tienen razón (consideran fuentes fiables un blog de locos que habla de invasiones ovnis).
> 
> Así que ese foro de niños también me da penita pero lo comprendo.



En estos casos se puede aplicar la frase de: "Solo hace falta proteger los pequeños secretos. Los grandes se mantienen secretos debido a la incredulidad de la opinión pública."


----------



## perogrullo (29 Abr 2011)

Tylacin dijo:


> Insisto alguien sabe si es legal vender las monedas de 12 euros por mas valor que el suyo, y si dichas ventas tienen algun tipo de repercusión en cuanto a impuestos, declaraciones, etc.



sí lo puedes hacer y es legal, a no ser que la cantidad sea desorbitada. De todas maneras, en este caso el principal problema será que el comprador tenga efectivo suficiente...

cuando el estado quiera dinero, simplemente recomprará tu plata y te la volverá a vender más cara la próxima vez.

Si aún no lo entiendes, te aconsejo que te leas el hilo de arriba a abajo, ya que esta cuestión (y otras muchas) está respondida infinidad de veces.

Por favor, ten en cuenta que los comentarios que aquí se vierten son, sobre todo, para gente iniciada en el tema y si no entiendes una serie de conceptos te vas a ver muy perdido, por lo que te recomiendo una lectura intensiva de lo que ya se ha explicado.

Lo primero que tienes que entender es el motivo por el que el oro se puede considerar dinero real y, a partir de ahí, ya empezarás a entender el resto.


----------



## Tylacin (29 Abr 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> sí lo puedes hacer y es legal, a no ser que la cantidad sea desorbitada. De todas maneras, en este caso el principal problema será que el comprador tenga efectivo suficiente...
> 
> cuando el estado quiera dinero, simplemente recomprará tu plata y te la volverá a vender más cara la próxima vez.
> 
> ...



Gracias, aunque creo que no me he explicado bien, la pregunta iba mas bien encaminada a si es legal vender una moneda de curso legal cuyo valor facial es de 12 euros por mas dinero. Pues no me estrañaria nada que existiera una ley por hay que lo prohibiera en previsión a que no se pudiera hacer negocio con la plata de estas monedas como esta pasando ahora por ejemplo. Pero me alegra saber que no es asi. Un saludo.


----------



## Gamu (29 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Jajaja lo mejor de todo sin lugar a dudas es el parentesco que le han encontrado entre los Karlillos y Afinsa!



¿porque os esforzais en explicar un buen negocio por los foros de "interneh"?

No digais ni mu, y aprovechad la ocasion, el que tenga dudas que no compre y deje más para los demás. El que no se molesta siquiera en leer las ultimas paginas del hilo no merece que se le responda. 

Las buenas inversiones se venden solas, no es necesario defenderlas,ni explicarlas. Para esto es muy apropiada una frase, creo que de confucio:
"No te esfuerces en dar consejos, los sabios no los necesitan y los necios no los sabrán aprovechar". 

Al que no quiere ver las ventajas de una operación que solo puede tener beneficios no le vamos a convencer de nada, pero es que tampoco debemos tener ningun tipo de necesidad de convencerle. Al menos para mi, con saber que su idiocia le costará muy cara en beneficio cesante es suficiente,con saber que por cada moneda que un necio no compra, es una moneda más que puedo comprar yo, es suficiente.

Es casi como si te encuentras un zulo lleno de dinero, de donde solo puedes sacar 200 euros al dia, e intentas convencer a la gente de que ganará dinero sacándolo. Bastante el imbecil estamos haciendo avisando del chollo.


----------



## averapaz (30 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿porque os esforzais en explicar un buen negocio por los foros de "interneh"?
> 
> No digais ni mu, y aprovechad la ocasion, el que tenga dudas que no compre y deje más para los demás. El que no se molesta siquiera en leer las ultimas paginas del hilo no merece que se le responda.
> 
> ...



No se si te refieres a mí citandome, yo solo he puesto ese link que encontré googleando karlillo o algo asi.
Saludos


----------



## Gusman (30 Abr 2011)

El cid dijo:


> Raro?, no veas lo que les gusta a los moros la plata y mas a ese precio.
> 
> Los ejpañoles somos lo mas tonto que ha parido madre.



Bueno, en Melilla no solo hay moros, eh??? jeejejjeeje.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo no le quito ningún "valor" a lo que usted dice...tan sólo sólo adopté el mismo término que, para ese concepto, usa el Banco de España.
> 
> Banco de España - Billetes y monedas
> 
> ...




No estoy seguro de la "ilimitabilidad" del poder liberatorio de los billetes. ¿Algún enlace al BOE?

A ver, en Francia por ejemplo es ilegal satisfacer un pago de más de 3000 euros con billetes. Se ha de hacer mediante cheque o transferencia bancaria. Creo que si en España no es así ya, armonizarán la legislación europea en ese sentido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿porque os esforzais en explicar un buen negocio por los foros de "interneh"?
> 
> No digais ni mu, y aprovechad la ocasion, el que tenga dudas que no compre y deje más para los demás. El que no se molesta siquiera en leer las ultimas paginas del hilo no merece que se le responda.
> 
> ...




Amigo, tú eres uno de los que has aprendido de estos negocios en este foro. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y la mejor manera de ser agradecidos es compartir. También la más beneficiosa para ti, aunque no seas capaz de verlo.

El promover el metalismo es importante. Con ello ayudas a otra gente, y aunque al principio pueda representar una competencia en la adquisición de moneda y en los negocios chollo como el de las monedas de 12 euros, al final te beneficia pues tienes un mercado mayor menos controlado donde comprar y vender tue monedas. 

Por esa razón abrí un hilo en el principal. Gracias a él mucha gente ha comprado monedas de 12 euros, beneficiándose y repartiendo riqueza. A los especuladores carroñeros no les ha gustado porque ellos viven gracias a la desinformación de los demás, en vez de hacer negocios honestos. Por eso sólo sueltan la información que les beneficia, callándose siempre la información clave. 

En el caso de las monedas de 12 euros hubiesen deseado que el chollo durase meses, pudiendo conseguir las monedas a 12 euros sacando un beneficio de 3-4 euros por monedas. Gracias a la publicidad que hemos dado al tema, sólo les ha durado días. La riqueza se ha repartido, no entre todos, si no entre los más avispados que han sabio entender que esto era un negocio seguro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este aspecto es la base de las trifulcas que se montan en este hilo.
> 
> Teniendo todos elementos comunes en las motivaciones, tenemos diferentes proporciones de aspectos especulador-trader.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante toda tu reflexión, negrofuturo. 

Y en particular el último aspecto sobre la ley de la oferta y la demanda. En efecto, estamos en un periodo en el que esta ley tiende a aplicarse al revés. Es típico de burbujas y estamos en estadio preliminar. El "mimetismo" hace que muchos que han estado dudando durante años, al ver la explosión de los metales, se lancen sobre ellos a cualquier precio. Tenemos el germen de la burbuja....


----------



## debianita (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amigo, tú eres uno de los que has aprendido de estos negocios en este foro. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y la mejor manera de ser agradecidos es compartir. También la más beneficiosa para ti, aunque no seas capaz de verlo.
> 
> El promover el metalismo es importante. Con ello ayudas a otra gente, y aunque al principio pueda representar una competencia en la adquisición de moneda y en los negocios chollo como el de las monedas de 12 euros, al final te beneficia pues tienes un mercado mayor menos controlado donde comprar y vender tue monedas.
> 
> ...




+1000000

:Aplauso:


----------



## El cid (30 Abr 2011)

Gusman dijo:


> Bueno, en Melilla no solo hay moros, eh??? jeejejjeeje.



Yaaaa.

Eso si, supongo que estando por alli habras visto lo que les molan los metales, sobre todo a ellas, apostaria a que son los de la media luna quien se han llevado las monedas a capazos. :XX:


----------



## Krypton (30 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿porque os esforzais en explicar un buen negocio por los foros de "interneh"?
> 
> No digais ni mu, y aprovechad la ocasion, el que tenga dudas que no compre y deje más para los demás. El que no se molesta siquiera en leer las ultimas paginas del hilo no merece que se le responda.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy escarmentado de predicar en el desierto. Algunas respuestas que he recibido en mi entorno cercano:

-Eso es de chatarreros/gitanos
-A ver qué haces luego con tanta moneda
-¿Seguro que son de plata?
-¿Y si luego no te las cambian por "dinero de verdad"?
-¿Y si te lo roban?
-...pues el otro día a uno de X le tocó la lotería -aquí el tema futbolero también es muy socorrido-


Así que ya paso. A la hora de elegir entre euros en el banco o karlillos, estoy convencido de que la mayoría elegiría euros ::

Salu2


----------



## Platón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En el caso de las monedas de 12 euros hubiesen deseado que el chollo durase meses, pudiendo conseguir las monedas a 12 euros sacando un beneficio de 3-4 euros por monedas. Gracias a la publicidad que hemos dado al tema, *sólo les ha durado días*. La riqueza se ha repartido, no entre todos, si no entre los más avispados que han sabio entender que esto era un negocio seguro.



Te recuerdo que hace 6 meses anunciabas a bombo y platillo que se acababan YA.

Por cierto...¿os habéis pasado por las fundiciones ya? ¿os han llegado los rumores? 

El río ya suena, ¿llevará agua?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (30 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Te recuerdo que hace 6 meses anunciabas a bombo y platillo que se acababan YA.
> 
> Por cierto...¿os habéis pasado por las fundiciones ya? ¿os han llegado los rumores?
> 
> El río ya suena, ¿llevará agua?



No te sigo con lo de las fundiciones. ¿Qué quieres decir?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Te recuerdo que hace 6 meses anunciabas a bombo y platillo que se acababan YA.
> 
> Por cierto...¿os habéis pasado por las fundiciones ya? ¿os han llegado los rumores?
> 
> El río ya suena, ¿llevará agua?



"Sólo les ha durado días" de poder comprar y venderlas para fundir en el momento que es lo único que interesa a los carroñeros sin más luces.
:X


----------



## Platón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "Sólo les ha durado días" de poder comprar y venderlas para fundir en el momento que es lo único que interesa a los carroñeros sin más luces.
> :X



Hace seis meses nadie te daba 12 euros por llevar las chapas a fundir.

Si hablo de rumores es porque no lo he constatado yendo a una fundición, sino serían hechos.




Da Grappla dijo:


> No te sigo con lo de las fundiciones. ¿Qué quieres decir?



Nada. Rumores a los que no pienso dar más crédito ni publicidad.

Yo (de momento) no me lo creo.

Cuando le lleguen a otros foreros (que estoy seguro que llegarán) que los expongan si quieren.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "Sólo les ha durado días" de poder comprar y venderlas para fundir en el momento que es lo único que interesa a los carroñeros sin más luces.
> :X



Cuando usted empezó a recomendar la adquisición de carlillos de 12 €, desde mi punto de vista, no merecía la pena comprarlos ya que el señoreaje era muy alto.

Yo compraba en aquel tiempo todo tipo de plata por un precio bastante inferior a los 720 €/kg que costaba la plata contenida en los paquillos a precio de facial. 

Bastantes meses después, cuando ya se pagaba en el mercado de fundición esos 720 €/kg, sí merecía la pena comprar carlillos como medio de CONSOLIDACIÓN DE PLUSVALÍAS.

Algunos foreros -muy mal asesorados, ya que se precipitaron al acumular plata con alto señoreaje- compraron carlillos a 12 € y yo compraba en aquel tiempo paquillos entre 5 y 7 €. Dichos paquillos los vendí por encima de 13 € meses después para acudir al BdE de Barcelona y adquirir carlillos por el precio de 12 € (y además contienen 1,45 gr. más de plata).

Particularmente pude comprar durante 7 semanas monedas en el BdE yendo todos los días con compañía. No me quejo...me he llevado bastantes miles de monedas, y como contrapartida he llevado plata-chatarra a fundición, que la compré hace tres años por menos de 250 €/kg, y otras monedas en mal estado: paquillos, 5 FF de Francia de los años 60, moneda de Méjico, de Portugal, etc...

Gracias a ello mi portfolio en plata consta de piezas con ley más alta (.925) y con seguro de cambio (12 € de facial), además de haber aprovechado para comprar mucha plata por debajo del precio de mercado.

Sí, seguro que hay buitres que llevan las monedas a fundición, aunque no es mi caso. 

Pero no es menos cierto que había tontorrones que compraban y vendían monedas en el BID/ASK por tan sólo 0,9 € de beneficio...INCREIBLE, PERO CIERTO.

Afortunadamente los foreros gracias a los posts platíferos ya se van dando cuenta del valor de sus monedas de plata y las saben defender mucho mejor.


----------



## CondeBCN (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Cuando usted empezó a recomendar la adquisición de carlillos de 12 €, desde mi punto de vista, no merecía la pena comprarlos ya que el señoreaje era muy alto.
> 
> Yo compraba en aquel tiempo todo tipo de plata por un precio bastante inferior a los 720 €/kg que costaba la plata contenida en los paquillos a precio de facial.
> 
> ...



LOL jajaja


----------



## Renovatio (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Progresar en la numismática es una satisfacción. Considero que es importante que a quien le apetezca progresar avance por esta senda. Se divertirá mucho más y podrá acceder a mejores oportunidades. Pese al estado de miedo continuo que intentan infundir algunos foreros, yo propongo el aprendizaje progresivo.



Da gusto leer cosas así, que ganas de que levantemos la numismática en este santo país.



Platón dijo:


> Si hablo de rumores es porque no lo he constatado yendo a una fundición, sino serían hechos.
> Yo (de momento) no me lo creo.
> Cuando le lleguen a otros foreros (que estoy seguro que llegarán) que los expongan si quieren.



A mi también me llegaron, tampoco me lo creo por la fuente por la que me llegó, y le digo más, creo que es un rumor difundido por una de las "partes interesadas". Y no, tampoco le voy a dar altavoz, solo quería constatarle que no está solo en su apreciación ;-)


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (30 Abr 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Sí se _puede_ pagar con él, no sería ilegal; otra cosa es que lo acepte la otra parte.
> 
> En lo segundo, entiendo que valor facial, claro, si pertenece al debe del estado!



Hasta 120 € es obligatorio aceptarlo como medio de pago como buen dinero fiduciario. Te expones a una buena multa si no lo haces. Te lo digo porque como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices para que te ahorres la pasta.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (30 Abr 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Tenerlo en oro es facil, ahi no hay problema, comprar onzas.
> En plata, pues si son en k12 es mas complicado claro, en k20 todavia nada complicado, y en bullion, lingotes, pues lo mismo qeu el oro, comprar y listo.
> De ese 20%, cuanto en plata y cuanto en oro, mitad y mitad?



La verdad es que yo soy para eso como las tías, me gusta el oro que le voy ha hacer, pero mientras queden karlillos de 12 y 20 lo del oro lo voy a parar, y mira que está barato comprarlo en Euros... 
Al final se resume en que hay que tener de'tó, y en esas estamos... En cuanto el mercado inmobiliario ofrezca buenas oportunidades (calculo que por lo menos en 7 u 8 años nada) me lanzo a por mi tierra de cultivo...::


----------



## San Karlillo (30 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Hasta 120 € es obligatorio aceptarlo como medio de pago como buen dinero fiduciario. Te expones a una buena multa si no lo haces. Te lo digo porque como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices para que te ahorres la pasta.



´-En el banco de España me comentaron que estas monedas no son destinadas a circulacion sino que son monedas de coleccion , por lo que no se pueden usar para realizar un pago.

El "formato del dinero " es a nivel Europeo por lo que supongo que una moneda que no tenga valor facial fuera de España , no es realmente "dinero" fuera .

- Ahora por otro lado te las cambian por papelitos en las entidades bancarias y el BDE . 


Dejemoslo en que es dinero en España y fuera no.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Cuando usted empezó a recomendar la adquisición de carlillos de 12 €, desde mi punto de vista, no merecía la pena comprarlos ya que el señoreaje era muy alto.
> 
> Yo compraba en aquel tiempo todo tipo de plata por un precio bastante inferior a los 720 €/kg que costaba la plata contenida en los paquillos a precio de facial.
> 
> ...



TioGilipeto, tú eres un gran negociante a toro pasado. Eso ya lo sabemos. También sabemos la pillada ladrillera que llevas encima. Debe de joder mucho tener tantos miles de euros pillados con el ladrillo y devaluándose cuanto podrían estar produciendo con los metales. 

Cuando yo empecé a recomendar comprar karlillos y tú pusiste el grito en el cielo, era el buen momento para acumular sin tener que hacer colas...aunque, claro, para algunos como tú su tiempo vale poco...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> ´-En el banco de España me comentaron que estas monedas no son destinadas a circulacion sino que son monedas de coleccion , por lo que no se pueden usar para realizar un pago.
> 
> El "formato del dinero " es a nivel Europeo por lo que supongo que una moneda que no tenga valor facial fuera de España , no es realmente "dinero" fuera .
> 
> ...




San Pompero-Multinick, que esto ya está muy trillado.

Que quede claro a todos: 

- En España se puede pagar sin problema con las monedas de 12 euros. Muchos foreros lo han hecho...pero creo que nadie quiere ya hacerlo valiendo mucho más que 12 euros.

- Se pueden ingresar cientos en tu sucursal bancaria sin problema (pregunten a merche400). 

-No es moneda de curso legal fuera de España aunque esté denominada en euros. Sin embargo la plata también la compran fuera, y mejor que en España....


----------



## San Karlillo (30 Abr 2011)

Soy San Karlillo no San Pompero-multinick.


----------



## Platón (30 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Hasta 120 € es obligatorio aceptarlo como medio de pago como buen dinero fiduciario. Te expones a una buena multa si no lo haces. Te lo digo porque como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices para que te ahorres la pasta.



Se ha repetido.

Solo 2 emisiones, hasta las letis no incluidas.

Puedes consultarlo aquí: emisionycaja@bde.es

Lo aclaran perfectamente


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Se ha repetido.
> 
> Solo 2 emisiones, hasta las letis no incluidas.
> 
> ...



Eso es falso. Ya se ha aclarado suficientemente. Todas las emisiones. 

Y sí...ya sabemos que los funcis del BdE de Madrid leen el foro...y sabemos mucho más...Igual alguno acaba en el INEM...o peor...


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Hasta 120 € es obligatorio aceptarlo como medio de pago como buen dinero fiduciario. Te expones a una buena multa si no lo haces. Te lo digo porque como veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices para que te ahorres la pasta.



Añade a tu lista de ignorados mi nick, ganaremos todos.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TioGilipeto, tú eres un gran negociante a toro pasado. Eso ya lo sabemos. También sabemos la pillada ladrillera que llevas encima. Debe de joder mucho tener tantos miles de euros pillados con el ladrillo y devaluándose cuanto podrían estar produciendo con los metales.
> 
> Cuando yo empecé a recomendar comprar karlillos y tú pusiste el grito en el cielo, era el buen momento para acumular sin tener que hacer colas...aunque, claro, para algunos como tú su tiempo vale poco...



Monstruo...¿por qué está tan escocido?

Supongo porque recomendé invertir en plata, antes que en oro. Y no a toro pasado, sino en 2008.

¿Te acuerdas del ratio oro/plata de 1 a 84?

Eso es parte del pasado. Algunos foreros lo aprovechamos...y otros, no.

Ahora la rentabilidad de los portfolios salta a la vista.

Por suerte yo me salí del oro para ir a la plata 100%.

Yo no tengo un modo estático de inversión, sino dinámico.

Yo no tengo manías a las monedas, si son de metales preciosos, sólo me preocupa el precio.

Los paquillos fueron -y son- una excelente inversión cuando los compraba entre 4 y 6 euros...y los vendía a más de 13 euros para comprar carlillos.

Los carlillos fueron -y son- una excelente inversión cuando los compraba a 12 € y contenían más de 15 € en plata.

Tampoco le tengo ninguna manía al oro...todo lo contrario: me encanta. Sencillamente espero cambiarlo por algunas monedas mías de plata.

Espero cambiar de 15 onzas de plata por una de oro (bueno si son pandas, tan sólo daré 13 probablemente).

Con el tiempo espero tener onzas de oro a un precio de adquisición de unos 133 €, si tenemos en cuenta cuánto me costaron los paquillos con los que haré el trueque por oro.

Una onza de oro: 31,103 gr. AU.

Paquillos: 15,2 gr. AG

Ratio 1/15 (podría bajar más, pero es por ser conservador)

31,103 x 15= 466,54 gr.

466,54 gr. / 15.2 = 30,69 paquillos

31 paquillos a 4,30 €/ud. (precio medio de adquisición en la época de acumulación de finales de 2008)= 133,30 €

Quizá al final si el ratio oro/plata vuelve a sus guarismos históricos, la adquisición de los paquillos y el trueque por onzas de oro habrá sido fantástico negocio.

La verdad es que ahora no me quejo: tan sólo con la compra del metal los rendimientos han sido espectaculares; el oro no se ha comportado tan bien.

Es una pena que no me hiciera caso y cambiara su oro por plata, como escribí en su momento. Ahora sería una persona más acaudalada.

Ojalá siga descendiendo el ratio oro/plata, ya que sería fantástico poder comprar onzas de oro por poco más de 130 € (en su equivalente de plata adquirida en 2008), ¿no cree? Yo no digo necesariamente vaya a ocurrir, pero no es nada descartable, ¿no?

Yo no voy a pagar 1050 € por una onza de oro...ni harto de vino. Prefiero beneficiarme de ocasiones, trueques y arbitrajes. 

En el ámbito de los metales soy un ventajista profesional, espero que comprenda que yo no puedo comprar carlillos cuando contenían en plata aproximadamente 6 euros. Pero a la vez, ha de comprender que cuando la plata que contienen vale más de 15 € acuda todos los días a cargar las alforjas, con compañía, ya que de esta forma me estoy forrando sin ningún riesgo. Confío en que esto no le sepa mal.

Usted compró "toneladas" de carlillos a destiempo y yo los compré en el momento adecuado: cuando podía vender la plata contenida en mi chatarra por más dinero con el que adquiría la plata de mis paquillos en el BdE.

Yo no tengo manías ni prejuicios en los metales...y ahora amigo vamos en el mismo barco desde que usted ha adquirido toneladas de carlillos.

Si me permite la pregunta, ¿qué hará con tantos carlillos? Esa enorme adquisición es una apuesta que la plata tiene más recorrido que el oro. 

Porque si el oro fuera a subir más que la plata, supongo que usted vendería la plata para comprar oro, ¿o no? Y por favor...no me diga que diga que se queda los carlillos de plata por el seguro...ya que si no, debería vender los K12 a precio de plata y comprar K20 a precio de facial.

¿Qué hacemos? ¿Compramos oro y vendemos plata? ¿Lo contrario? ¿O compramos carlillos de 20 € por si nos entra cagalera? Ya le aviso que los K20 no me interesan...hasta que gane dinero con ellos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstruo...¿por qué está tan escocido?
> 
> Supongo porque recomendé invertir en plata, antes que en oro. Y no a toro pasado, sino en 2008.
> 
> ...




Cuanta daño ha hecho la burbuja ladrillera....

Anda, anda, búscate un psiquiatra que los foreros no tenemos la culpa de los tochos que te has tragado. Dinos...¿por qué andas tan a la defensiva? Se te ve infeliz...Los que han realizado jugosas plusvalías disfrutan y callan...¿No nos ves? 

¿Realmente piensas que tuvimos que esperarte en este foro en el 2008 para descubrir la plata? ¡Juas!


----------



## gurrumino (30 Abr 2011)

Permitanme decir que estaria mejor que en vez de tirarse los trastos de esa manera enfocaran sus diferencias de otra forma , seria mucho mas constructivo , todos aprenderiamos mas de ustedes , ademas , incluso ustedes saldrian ganando si en vez de discutir compartiesen ideas . . Me tomo la libertad de abroncarlos aun siendo un lechuguino de los metales ,y en este foro .
Ale , ahora me caera' bronca por ensuciar el hilo y pasarme de listo.
Saludos .


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso es falso. Ya se ha aclarado suficientemente. Todas las emisiones.
> 
> Y sí...ya sabemos que los funcis del BdE de Madrid leen el foro...y sabemos mucho más...Igual alguno acaba en el INEM...o peor...



Otra falsedad más: la obligatoriedad de aceptar los carlillos como forma de pago entre particulares no existe, tan sólo depende de la voluntad del acreedor. 

Como aquello escribió el Monstruo de que los paquillos los cambian en el BdE, cuando tan sólo cambian las monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas del sistema monetario anterior.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Otra falsedad más: la obligatoriedad de aceptar los carlillos como forma de pago entre particulares no existe, tan sólo depende de la voluntad del acreedor.
> 
> Como aquello escribió el Monstruo de que los paquillos los cambian en el BdE, cuando tan sólo cambian las monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas del sistema monetario anterior.



Tú no sabes leer ¿verdad? Anda, cuando me cites pon links.

De verdad, que no entiendo tanto escocimiento. Jodió mucho que se acabasen los karlillos tan pronto? Será que no lo dije....:XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuanta daño ha hecho la burbuja ladrillera....
> 
> Anda, anda, búscate un psiquiatra que los foreros no tenemos la culpa de los tochos que te has tragado. Dinos...¿por qué andas tan a la defensiva? Se te ve infeliz...Los que han realizado jugosas plusvalías disfrutan y callan...¿No nos ves?
> 
> ¿Realmente piensas que tuvimos que esperarte en este foro en el 2008 para descubrir la plata? ¡Juas!



Jajajajaja...

- En 2008 aún se recomendaba a los foreros invertir, como mínimo, un 75% en oro.

- En 2008 aún no sabías qué era un silver panda...pensabas que valía lo mismo que una filarmónica.

- En 2008 llamabas "mierdaplata" a los paquillos que se podían comprar entre 4 y 5 euros, y desanimabas al foro para que no los comprara. Muchas gracias.

- En 2008 no hiciste ninguna recomendación ni en bullion de oro, ni de plata. Se podían adquirir pandas de oro al precio de un kruger...y pese a eso tú recomendabas la peor onza de oro entre las posibles, sin ningún potencial de revalorización más allá del metal.

Esas manías, esos prejuicios, esas tonterías...han provocado que unos portfolios metaleros se hayan revalorizado mucho más que otros. Muchísimas gracias, Monster...

¿Hablas de "los que han realizado jugosas plusvalías"? ¿Ya vendiste todo tu metal? ¿Incluso las toneladas de carlillos? :8::8::8:

Plusvalías es lo que ha de llegar...eso no me preocupa.

Tan sólo me encanta que escribas lo que "deberíamos" hacer para ejecutar justamente lo contrario, Monstruo. Tú eres una mina de ganar dinero si seguimos la senda contraria.ienso:

Por eso por énesima vez te increpo para que te pronuncies, campeón. ¿Plata? ¿Oro? ¿Carlillos? ¿Comprar? ¿Vender? Sé un poco generoso con el foro...a tí no te cuesta nada...mientras que los demás nos forramos. :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Jajajajaja...
> 
> - En 2008 aún se recomendaba a los foreros invertir, como mínimo, un 75% en oro.
> 
> ...




Si crees que sabes tanto, ¿para qué preguntas tanto? 

Si tu portfolio ha ido tan bien, ¿por qué estás tan escocido?

Si tienes algo de hombría, ¿Por qué abandonaste tu nick original TioGilito888?

Si tan seguro estás de tus recomendaciones, ¿Por qué te vemos por aquí sólo cuando repunta la plata?

Si tan buen inversohr eres, ¿Cómo te metiste en un pufo inmbiliario de tres pares de cojones?


Las respuestas están claras. Si, amigo, si, a diferencia de tu barrio, en el internete hay gente que te da mil vueltas, tanto intelectual como financieramente, y por no hablar de honorabilidad...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

A lo que asistimos hoy en el hilo no es más que un flooding de TioGilito888 para evitar que se lea este post mio de la mañana.

Porque son estos posts los que revelan la verdadera cara de los manipuladores. ¿Verdad TioGilito888? ¿Te reconoces entre los que sólo dan información si es interesada?

Ya te conocemos por aquí....intenta en forocoches...:XX:





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amigo, tú eres uno de los que has aprendido de estos negocios en este foro. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y la mejor manera de ser agradecidos es compartir. También la más beneficiosa para ti, aunque no seas capaz de verlo.
> 
> El promover el metalismo es importante. Con ello ayudas a otra gente, y aunque al principio pueda representar una competencia en la adquisición de moneda y en los negocios chollo como el de las monedas de 12 euros, al final te beneficia pues tienes un mercado mayor menos controlado donde comprar y vender tue monedas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sé de muchas anécdotas a contar. Una es de un Top Ten de los numismáticos profesionales españoles (omito el nombre). Resulta que vende una moneda por un pastizal a un cliente. A los cinco años el cliente decide poner la pieza a la venta en una subasta numismática. Le dicen el subastador que considera que la pieza no es original, sino retocada. El cliente acude a la numismática donde compró la moneda y comenta al titular del establecimiento lo acaecido con el subastador. Le presenta la pieza y la factura. Y el numis, impertérrito, contestó: "Efectivamente, en la casa de subastas tienen razón, la pieza es falsa retocada y esta factura es mía, pero yo nunca vendí esta pieza, ya que yo no vendo moneda falsa. Le habrán dado el "cambiazo" al tasar la moneda". :8::8::8: La facturita de marras no sirvió absolutamente para nada y el establecimiento era de reconocidísimo prestigio nacional...pero es que sin certificado y precinto...todo quisqui podría dar el cambiazo.
> 
> Por otro lado, el certificado no siempre es válido, depende qué certificado emitido por según quién en según qué monedas. En Madrid existe una conocidísima saga de numis cuyo progenitor se hartó en su día de emitir certificados sobre el paquillo de 1969, cuando gran parte del gremio sabía que eran de 1967 retocados. Pero lo peor no era reprobable actuación inmoral, sino la penosa ejecución material...mira que retocar el 69 palo curvo utilizando como base el paquillo del 67 :8:...cuando todos los numis finos sabemos que se ha de usar el del 68 . Perdónenme el cinismo. Aquellos años a prinicipios de los 80 fueron muy locos, ahora no se retoca tanta moneda...porque no existe clientela suficiente para que merezca la pena.:rolleye:



Me olvide de comentar este post. 

Es de gran interés y hay muchas anécdotas similares...como la de aquel numis reputado que vendía monedas falsas que le habían colado a sabiendas, o de aquel que se quedó con las monedas que tenía que tasar.

Como en toda profesión hay siempre chorizos y también gente muy honesta con la que da gusto tratar. 

Pero lo que está claro es que para un neófito intentar ganar dinero en la piscina de tiburones que es la numismática es pura ficción. 

Gracias por las anécdotas que muestran una vez más donde no tienen que meterse los inversores en metal.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si crees que sabes tanto, ¿para qué preguntas tanto?
> 
> Si tu portfolio ha ido tan bien, ¿por qué estás tan escocido?
> 
> ...




Monstrúo, te estás equivocando.

Yo no pretendo ligar contigo.

Tan sólo quiero ganar dinero.

Tú eres de esas personas que va de listo por la vida y luego se les escapan las oportunidades en los morros.

Tú eres un imán para rechazar las ocasiones de inversión.

Por eso pretendo que te pronuncies.

Porque sé que ganaré dinero si hago lo contrario.

Y créeme: te pagaría por ello. Pero no daría resultado: es como la lotería, que se ha de comprar, porque si no, dicen que no toca.

Cuando hablabas de volatilidad en la plata y no supiste aprovecharte de ello lo ví: atraes el mal fario...y forras a los que van en sentido contrario. Mira que recomendar el oro...con la plata a menos de 9 $ y el ratio 1/84.

No te ha de saber mal.

Ayúdanos, por favor.

No estoy escocido. Sigo en la plata: caballo ganador. Siento que te sepa tan mal. Mi precio promedio es de escándalo...Y MUCHO TE LO DEBO A TÍ. 

Probablemente si no fuera por tí...todavía tendría oro de inversión. Pero gracias a nuestras agrias polémicas, lo convertí en plata. NUNCA TE LO AGRADECERÉ LO SUFICIENTE. Humildemente te doy las gracias.

No te irrites, hombre. Tú ganarás con la plata lo que no has ganado con el oro hasta el momento. Con tus toneladas de carlillos te forrarás.

Tú sabes que tienes mucha credibilidad en este foro para muchos foreros...

¿Por qué no te pronuncias sobre las inversiones metalíferas? ¿Qué hacemos?

Si no aciertas...no va a pasar nada. Quizá me equivoque yo..._Errare humanum est_.

Pero si tú me das alguna pistilla...seré tu contrarian y con un poco de suerte ganaré algo de dinero.

Y si aciertas y yo no sigo tus consejos, pues me comeré un Owned y ya está.

Eso sí, por favor, pronúnciate sobre los metales, no sobre mí, que eso desencanta al foro. 

¿Qué hacemos? ¿Comprar? ¿Vender? ¿Esperar? ¿Cambiamos oro por plata? ¿Al revés?

Yo no tengo ningún miedo: sigo acumulando plata física. Voy a largo. No me dan miedo las correcciones. Si la plata tuviera una severa corrección, aprovecharía para comprar más.

Lo ves. Es muy fácil. Sin miedos y sin temores. 

Cambio papel por plata. Cambio plata de valor numismático por plata común para así acumular más metal. Sigo en la plata física. Si la cago, es mi dinero.

Tampoco cuesta tanto escribir tu estrategia de inversión...y en el foro te lo agradeceríamos muchísimo: independientemente de que podamos hacer justamente lo contrario.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Monstrúo, te estás equivocando.
> 
> Yo no pretendo ligar contigo.
> 
> ...




Estás muy llorón hoy. Te preocupa mucho lo que diga o haga. ¿Por qué será? ¿Será porque tú sabes mucho? 


Venga, volvemos a poner lo que no quieres que los foreros lean:





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amigo, tú eres uno de los que has aprendido de estos negocios en este foro. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y la mejor manera de ser agradecidos es compartir. También la más beneficiosa para ti, aunque no seas capaz de verlo.
> 
> El promover el metalismo es importante. Con ello ayudas a otra gente, y aunque al principio pueda representar una competencia en la adquisición de moneda y en los negocios chollo como el de las monedas de 12 euros, al final te beneficia pues tienes un mercado mayor menos controlado donde comprar y vender tue monedas.
> 
> ...




PS: Por cierto, explícanos porqué como Fantasmón negaste con tu palabra ser una reencarnación de TioGilito888. Esa falta de palabra no te da mucha credibilidad en el mundo metalífero...algo hay...¿estará por aquí?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticipa-en-este-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico.html


----------



## chak4l (30 Abr 2011)

Ehmmmmmmm, estoooooooooooo, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Perdonadme los dos, pero podemos hablar de karlillos por favor ?


----------



## bonoce (30 Abr 2011)

Bien dicho, chacal.

Coño, que abran un thread para ellos dos y nos dejen en paz.:bla:


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me olvide de comentar este post.
> 
> Es de gran interés y hay muchas anécdotas similares...como la de aquel numis reputado que vendía monedas falsas que le habían colado a sabiendas, o de aquel que se quedó con las monedas que tenía que tasar.
> 
> ...



Mire, por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente le voy a dar la razón.

La numismática es un campo difícil si uno pretende ganarse la vida con ella. No es difícil ganar algún dinerillo, pero sí ganarse la vida.

Le he de rectificar ya que no ha comprendido la anécdota de la casa de subastas:

Un cliente fue a poner a la venta y le dijeron el tasador de la casa de subastas que la moneda estaba retocada. Y fue al numis que se la vendíó cinco años atrás con la factura...y éste le dijo que era cierto que la moneda es falsa, que la factura era suya pero que él no la vendió porque nunca vende monedas falsas. Nadie se quedó con nada. El numis se justificó en que alguien le había dado el "cambiazo".

Ahora bien...¿se pueden hacer excelentes negocios en la numismática tratando con numis? ¿Se puede ganar dinero con el metal comprando a numis? Of course.

Te pongo algunos ejemplos de adquisiciones que he hecho a numis:

- 2007. Panda china plata 1 oz. año 2000: comprado a 17 €, valor actual 200 €.
- 2007. Duros de plata còmprados a 7 €, valor actual 24 €
- 2008. Australia Lunar 2 oz. año 2008. comprado a 26 €, valor actual 330 €
- 2009. Variante de paquillo 1967. comprado a 5 €, valor actual 220 €

Y eso es extrapolable a muchísimas otras monedas adquiridas a numis.

Si se compró la serie de pandas de plata o el calendario lunar de Australia I, las plusvalías son brutales por la revalorización de la moneda.

Si se compraron krugerrands de oro la revalorización es tan sólo la del metal.

Por eso para invertir adecuadamente en metales y en numismática se ha de aprender.

Aunque supongo que para los que no saben ni quieren aprender es más fácil acercar la mierda en el ventilador y ponerlo en marcha.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> Ehmmmmmmm, estoooooooooooo, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Perdonadme los dos, pero podemos hablar de karlillos por favor ?



Le pido disculpas. Tiene toda la razón.

Intentaba que el Monstruo se pronunciara sobre si era el momento para vender la plata de los carlillos K-12 o acumular carlillos K-20. Pero nada...no ha habido éxito: ni p'alante, ni p'atrás ni todo lo contrario. Pero después de tanto vaticinio desafortunado...le comprendo.


----------



## electric0 (30 Abr 2011)

Ya esta señores, hasta aqui llege, me apeo,.........

Otros hilos existiran, en otros foros o en este, pero este hilo aqui y ahora, se acabo.

Mis mas sinceros agradecimientos a todos.

BYE.


----------



## C.J. (30 Abr 2011)

Esto se está convirtiendo en un lugar de exhibición de nuestros logros en el mundo de los negocios y creo que ni es el lugar, ni son maneras. No hay que ser presuntuoso y pavonear cuando ganas y callarte cuando pierdes, lo mejor es no alardear en ningún caso. Como bien han dicho más arriba, a toro pasado todos vemos el negocio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Le pido disculpas. Tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Intentaba que el Monstruo se pronunciara sobre si era el momento para vender la plata de los carlillos K-12 o acumular carlillos K-20. Pero nada...no ha habido éxito: ni p'alante, ni p'atrás ni todo lo contrario. Pero después de tanto vaticinio desafortunado...le comprendo.




El momento de acumular los karlillos de 20 euros depende del perfil de riesgo de cada cual. Evidentemente no hay una sola respuesta y tú no entiendes este tipo de conceptos básicos. 

Y por favor deja de ensuciar el hilo que te lo han pedido varios foreros. Te puedes abrir un hilo propio donde puedes describir tus exitosas inversiones a toro pasado, incluidas tus inversiones de pasapisero pillado.


----------



## CondeBCN (30 Abr 2011)

A ver quien me puede echar una mano,

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/221744-ayuda-moneda-de-oro.html

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El momento de acumular los karlillos de 20 euros depende del perfil de riesgo de cada cual. Evidentemente no hay una sola respuesta y tú no entiendes este tipo de conceptos básicos.
> 
> Y por favor deja de ensuciar el hilo que te lo han pedido varios foreros. Te puedes abrir un hilo propio donde puedes describir tus exitosas inversiones a toro pasado, incluidas tus inversiones de pasapisero pillado.



Vaya..¡cuánta crispación!. Supongo que la revalorización de la plata no ha sentado bien en todos los barrios. 

Supongo todos saben que hay tres tipos de plata: la plata física real, la plata de papel y las "toneladas" de plata imaginaria que algunos dicen poseer.

Como todos los foreros saben yo sí soy de los que se mojan. Voy a exponer mi enfoque.

Por el momento NO voy a comprar carlillos de 20 €, pero con cifras, no con prejuicios.

Carlillo de 20 €: 1.201 €/kg Ag
Silver Spot: : 1.040 €/kg Ag

En la actualidad se está pagando un premium de 161 €/kg. Pero en la práctica, si alguien se deshiciera de sus monedas, en fundición o en otros lugares como este foro, probablemente tuviera que hacer un descuento sobre el precio spot del 6 al 10% (como mínimo).

Les he de decir que paradójicamente en fundición me pagarían por los carlillos (sean de 12 ó de 20 €) en este momento 15,80 € por su contenido en plata...qué es mucho más que todas las ofertas compradoras en el hilo de BID/ASK de carlillos. :8::8::8::8:

Luego un cálculo correcto sería decirle a un forero que calcule un 10% del precio spot para obtener beneficios si decide enajenar sus monedas. Lo considero razonable, independientemente de la habilidad individual para ganar dinero con el metal y las monedas.

Una compra recomendable para los carlillos sería cuando la plata superara los 1.260 €/kg. Y altamente recomendable a partir de los 1.320 €. Será a partir de entonces cuando los buitres acudan masivamente al BdE y con la ayuda de personas contratadas arrasar con los carlillos de 20 €, si estuvieran disponibles en ese momento.

Precio de equilibrio: 1.320 €/Kg Ag.

Ahora analicemos una transacción realizada ayer por mí: compré 150 paquillos cerrados el jueves pasados a 12,80 €/ud. Los compré a un comerciante.

Precio de los paquillos: 842 €/Kg Ag.

Fue un buen precio, pero el otro día a un forero le ofrecieron mediante Ebay un lote de monedas mucho mejores a 900 €/kg.

La plata tendría que subir un 30% para que los foreros compradores de carlillos 20K en la actualidad comenzaran a ganar dinero.

Si hubiera esta subida del 30% hasta 1320 €/kg. Ag...que les pasaría a los compradores de moneda:

- A los dueños de los carlillos: beneficio 0% teniendo en cuenta el valor del metal.
- A Fantasmón, dueño de los paquillos: habrá ganado de 842 €/Kg hasta 1190 €/Kg (como en el caso anterior se descuenta aproximadamente un 10% que no se podrá cobrar habitualmente debido al beneficio imputado al fundidor o al comprador): beneficio 41 %.

Qué enorme diferencia entre ganar un 41% o no ganar nada...pese a haber apostado por la senda alcista de la plata y adivinar: quizá algunos que compren carlillos no lleguen a obtener beneficios.

Y ahora...¿podría perder el dueño de los paquillos? ¿Y el de los carlillos?

El de los carlillos podría perder desde dos enfoques distintos si la plata si la plata no llegara a 1.320 €/Kg Ag.:

- El coste de oportunidad de no hacer otro negocio con rentabilidad superior.

- El coste de la inflación real, que es bastante más alto que el IPC armonizado (en este momente es el 3,8%).

Pero el dueño de los carlillos sí podría perder (además de los supuestos citados) cuando la plata bajara un 9% aproximadamente en este caso. 

Las pérdidas podrían ser mayores si la plata bajara más, de hecho a finales de 2008, la plata bajó casi un 60%, con una volatilidad brutal, pero ante ello, cabrían varias opciones:

- Vender las monedas a particulares, defendiendo mejor el precio.
- Llevar la plata a fundiciones extranjeras donde el precio es -4/-5 % bajo el spot. Para cantidades considerables sí merece la pena.
- Transformar la plata en granalla, con un mercado que paga algo más que la plata bruta.
- Vender si se aprecia que la tendencia de la plata es claramente bajista.
- Quedarse la plata y promediar para ver si llega otra fase alcista.

Luego con los paquillos sí se corren más riesgos...pero es de prever que se obtengan mayores beneficios.

En la primera etapa, la de los carlillos K12, los paquillos se comportaron infinitamente mejor. Hubo foreros que los compramos entre 4 y 5 €, y ahora tienen un valor en precio de plata con una revalorización superior al 300%.

En este segunda etapa, la de los carlillos K20, es de prever que a largo la plata siga subiendo, aunque pueda haber correcciones, que dudo puedan llegar casi al 60% como pasó en 2008.

Luego yo no compraré carlillos hasta que la plata suba un 30% aproximadamente, porque no puedo tener capital mal invertido en metal, sino adoptar una postura propia de un profesional metalífero, con los riesgos y potenciales beneficios que ello conlleva.

Ahora bien, puedo entender que un jubilado o un estudiante que vayan a invertir 1000 euritos en metal, adquieran 20 carlillos K20 y se olviden...sin más preocupaciones. Pero creo que no es la postura más adecuada para los metalíferos avezados.

*DEJO CONSTANCIA DE ESTAS PALABRAS PARA QUE DESPUÉS NO ME ACUSEN MISERABLEMENTE DE INVERTIR A "TORO PASADO". *

Yo escribí, con luz y taquígrafos que iba a plata 100%, y que vendí mi oro para comprar plata. También escribí que los paquillos serían mucho más rentables que los carlillos y los krugers. El tiempo será el juez que dará o quitará razones. 

Que Dios reparta suerte y ojalá ganemos todos mucho dinero en nuestras inversiones platíferas.


----------



## CondeBCN (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vaya..¡cuánta crispación!. Supongo que la revalorización de la plata no ha sentado bien en todos los barrios.
> 
> Supongo todos saben que hay tres tipos de plata: la plata física real, la plata de papel y las "toneladas" de plata imaginaria que algunos dicen poseer.
> 
> ...




Bonita explicación, lo que no entiende usted son los perfiles de riesgo... Que quieres que te diga, las monedas de 20 € tienen riesgo 0.... mientras que su sistema puede petar en cualquier momento.


----------



## 123456 (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vaya..¡cuánta crispación!. Supongo que la revalorización de la plata no ha sentado bien en todos los barrios.
> 
> Supongo todos saben que hay tres tipos de plata: la plata física real, la plata de papel y las "toneladas" de plata imaginaria que algunos dicen poseer.
> 
> ...



Me encanta leerlo y aprender , pero yo a los de 20 euros, le veo una ventaja,los que no somos culebrillas(sin animo de faltar ) en el mundo numismático y no sabemos movernos con la precisión y acierto que puedan hacer quienes conozcan este mundo en profundidad lo veo como una especie de "inversion" o "apuesta" que me permite dormir a pierna suelta sabiendo que es un caballo ganador.
Yo todavia no compro k20, pero he pensado cambiar toda moneda plata por k12-k20 dependiendo de disponibilidad.
Por otra parte aprovecho saludarlo e invitarlo a que se pase mas a menudo por el foro , aprendemos mucho de sus intervenciones son las de un autentico maestro del tema.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> Bonita explicación, lo que no entiende usted son los perfiles de riesgo... Que quieres que te diga, las monedas de 20 € tienen riesgo 0.... mientras que su sistema puede petar en cualquier momento.



Tiene usted razón...la Formula 1 es más arriesgada que las carreras de karts, pero los pilotos son bastante mejor retribuidos.

Quien no sepa conducir mejor que no tome un coche de carreras. Ya sufrí el descalabro de 2008 en el mercado de la plata...y me sirvió para comprar mucho más incluso mejorando mi precio medio.

Por favor, quien pueda necesitar el dinero o tenga miedo que no siga mis recomendaciones en el mercado de adquisición de plata.:rolleye:

Eso sí, si la plata supera los 1.300 €/Kg., me podrán ver en el BdE todos los días mientras haya monedas.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Le pido disculpas. Tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Intentaba que el Monstruo se pronunciara sobre si era el momento para vender la plata de los carlillos K-12 o acumular carlillos K-20. Pero nada...no ha habido éxito: ni p'alante, ni p'atrás ni todo lo contrario. Pero después de tanto vaticinio desafortunado...le comprendo.



A mi me interesa su opinión respecto a K12.

¿Cuando sería un buen momento?. He pensado en venderlos a peso: 500 gramos, 1 kilo etc. en lugar de por unidades, creo que dara mucho mejor juego.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Tiene usted razón...la Formula 1 es más arriesgada que las carreras de karts, pero los pilotos son bastante mejor retribuidos.
> 
> Quien no sepa conducir mejor que no tome un coche de carreras. Ya sufrí el descalabro de 2008 en el mercado de la plata...y me sirvió para comprar mucho más incluso mejorando mi precio medio.
> 
> ...



Nos veremos todos, no tengo la menor duda de ello. Ha algunos mas espabilados los veremos 5 veces al día a todas horas. Como lo hacen es el misterio.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi me interesa su opinión respecto a K12.
> 
> ¿Cuando sería un buen momento?. He pensado en venderlos a peso: 500 gramos, 1 kilo etc. en lugar de por unidades, creo que dara mucho mejor juego.



Yo sólo le recomendaría vender ahora la plata si tiene alguna obligación de pago ineludible o si encuentra algo mejor en lo que invertir.

Lo lógico es que las piezas se paguen más por inversores particulares que en fundición, que van a precio fijo por gramo.

Habitualmente se obtiene más por las monedas individualmente, que en lote o a peso, pero vender a "granel" también ahorra mucho tiempo.

La plata podría corregir...pero a los que estamos curtidos en esta materia no nos da miedo. Lo que ahora tiene que hacer es superar su máximo histórico intradía...y a ver hasta donde llega.


----------



## Atanor (30 Abr 2011)

Te comprendo pero no hay muchos más sitios.
Yo tengo localizados un par de foros donde se habla de metales pero están muy parados, con poca o escasa participación, sobre todo el segundo que lleva menos tiempo

Zona de Inversión
Open Bolsa

Si alguien conoce mas sitios...



electric0 dijo:


> Ya esta señores, hasta aqui llege, me apeo,.........
> 
> Otros hilos existiran, en otros foros o en este, pero este hilo aqui y ahora, se acabo.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo sólo le recomendaría vender ahora la plata si tiene alguna obligación de pago ineludible o si encuentra algo mejor en lo que invertir.
> 
> Lo lógico es que las piezas se paguen más por inversores particulares que en fundición, que van a precio fijo por gramo.
> 
> ...



Entonces las dejare apartadas hasta el fin de los tiempos o para mover el dinero.


----------



## C.J. (30 Abr 2011)

Lo mejor ahora es callar y acumular. Si ya se tienen hechos los deberes desde el año pasado, mejor que mejor, ya que te da la tranquilidad de ver los toros desde la barrera y, además, seguir acumulando.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo mejor ahora es callar y acumular. Si ya se tienen hechos los deberes desde el año pasado, mejor que mejor, ya que te da la tranquilidad de ver los toros desde la barrera y, además, seguir acumulando.



Cuando acumular se convierte en un problema nos da por divagar.

Con lo fácil que sería encargar en el banco del barrio los K12.


----------



## Palasaca (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vaya..¡cuánta crispación!. Supongo que la revalorización de la plata no ha sentado bien en todos los barrios.
> 
> Supongo todos saben que hay tres tipos de plata: la plata física real, la plata de papel y las "toneladas" de plata imaginaria que algunos dicen poseer.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado, salvo por el pequeño detalle que los k12 y k20 no se compran, se cambia de soporte papel a soporte de plata. 

Cuando supere suficientemente (allá cada cual) su valor facial a favor de su valor metal habrá llegado el momento de despertar el sueño de los karlillos y en el caso que las aguas vuelven a su cauce pues, la vida sigue igual.

Yo aprendo de las aportaciones de los dos y del foro en general y luego tomo mis propias decisiones, incluida la pesca paquillera.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado, salvo por el pequeño detalle que los k12 y k20 no se compran, se cambia de soporte papel a soporte de plata.
> 
> Cuando supere suficientemente (allá cada cual) su valor facial a favor de su valor metal habrá llegado el momento de despertar el sueño de los karlillos y en el caso que las aguas vuelven a su cauce pues, la vida sigue igual.
> 
> Yo aprendo de las aportaciones de los dos y del foro en general y luego tomo mis propias decisiones, incluida la pesca paquillera.



Tiene razón parcialmente: yo en este caso sí quería decir "cambiar" en lugar de "comprar", le doy la razón aquí.

Pero los paquillos también se pueden comprar; yo compré la semana pasada y pagué por ellos 13,60 €. Cuando no se pueden cambiar a facial, si se paga más por ellos, se están comprando.


----------



## Palasaca (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Tiene razón parcialmente: yo en este caso sí quería decir "cambiar" en lugar de "comprar", le doy la razón aquí.
> 
> Pero los paquillos también se pueden comprar; yo compré la semana pasada y pagué por ellos 13,60 €. Cuando no se pueden cambiar a facial, si se paga más por ellos, se están comprando.



Por supuesto los paquillos si son compra y ya me deshice de unos cuantos (arrepentido me hallo) sacando unas ganancias de un 50% en apenas 4 meses y eso que no tengo sus contactos ni tampoco los pude adquirir cuando estaban a 5€-6€, pero bueno como bien dice, el aprendizaje es progresivo y agradezco sus clases magistrales a distancia.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Tiene razón parcialmente: yo en este caso sí quería decir "cambiar" en lugar de "comprar", le doy la razón aquí.
> 
> Pero los paquillos también se pueden comprar; yo compré la semana pasada y pagué por ellos 13,60 €. Cuando no se pueden cambiar a facial, si se paga más por ellos, se están comprando.



¿De que zona eres Fantasmón?. Yo te ofrezco a ese precio inmaculados.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Por supuesto los paquillos si son compra y ya me deshice de unos cuantos (arrepentido me hallo) sacando unas ganancias de un 50% en apenas 4 meses y eso que no tengo sus contactos ni tampoco los pude adquirir cuando estaban a 5€-6€, pero bueno como bien dice, el aprendizaje es progresivo y agradezco sus clases magistrales a distancia.



Disculpe, estoy un poco espeso. En mi comentario anterior, me refería a que los "carlillos" (me equivoqué con los "paquillos" también se pueden comprar: si se paga de más, como es mi caso que el otro día los pagué a 13,60 €.

Gracias por sus amables palabras. Confiemos que nos vaya bien a todos los que tenemos plata física.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Abr 2011)

El mismo y absurdo debate de siempre, karlillos y monedas sin una garantía del facial real (los 1,5 € de las filarmónicas no valen) son opciones muy distintas y que cumplen la máxima de "a mayor riesgo mayor rentabilidad".

Si alguien invierte para no perder, los karlillos son su única opción (el coste de oportunidad de una inversion comparable es el 4 % de un depósito). Si quiere ganar, tendrá que asumir el riesgo de comprar bullion, pakillos, etf o candelabros :rolleye:

Por cierto, hacuiendo als cuentas de la lechera, vender un k20 por 22 € en un periodo de un año desde su canje supone un beneficio del 10 %, lo cual no está mal teniendo en cuenta el nulo riesgo asumido y que es más que el doble que un IPF. Con spot a 50 € (lo que implicaría bullion a más de 55 €), es una operación más que factible. Obviamente quien comprara bullion a 35 puede pillar un 60 %, pero ha asumido el riesgo de no recuperar la inversión inicial.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero obviamente mejor k12 que k20, y k20 que papel.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> El mismo y absurdo debate de siempre, karlillos y monedas sin una garantía del facial real (los 1,5 € de las filarmónicas no valen) son opciones muy distintas y que cumplen la máxima de "a mayor riesgo mayor rentabilidad".
> 
> Si alguien invierte para no perder, los karlillos son su única opción (el coste de oportunidad de una inversion comparable es el 4 % de un depósito). Si quiere ganar, tendrá que asumir el riesgo de comprar bullion, pakillos, etf o candelabros :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. El problema/ventaja es que ahora hay K20 para aburrir por lo que no parece que sea una opción ventajosa comparando con la onza karlista a 24€.

De todas formas en cuanto esto pase de $50 agotaremos tanto el bullion como los K20, hay mucho ansia. Yo el primero.


----------



## Palasaca (30 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Disculpe, estoy un poco espeso. En mi comentario anterior, me refería a que los "carlillos" (me equivoqué con los "paquillos" también se pueden comprar: si se paga de más, como es mi caso que el otro día los pagué a 13,60 €.
> 
> Gracias por sus amables palabras. Confiemos que nos vaya bien a todos los que tenemos plata física.



Aclarado entonces, jajaja Gamusino se lanzo rápidamente debido a esta confusión jajaja 

Hummm 13,60 ok. Eso fue lo que compró el jueves plateado a "F" o a otro del mítico jueves santo de la plata. Que risas me lleve aquel día, lástima que no pude conocerle en persona, pero yo estuve allí.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Aclarado entonces, jajaja Gamusino se lanzo rápidamente debido a esta confusión jajaja
> 
> Hummm 13,60 ok. Eso fue lo que compró el jueves plateado a "F" o a otro del mítico jueves santo de la plata. Que risas me lleve aquel día, lástima que no pude conocerle en persona, pero yo estuve allí.



El ansia. De todas formas el andorrano las compra a 13,77 €.


----------



## Palasaca (30 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El ansia. De todas formas el andorrano las compra a 13,77 €.



Me lo has quitado de la boca jajaja


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Aclarado entonces, jajaja Gamusino se lanzo rápidamente debido a esta confusión jajaja
> 
> Hummm 13,60 ok. Eso fue lo que compró el jueves plateado a "F" o a otro del mítico jueves santo de la plata. Que risas me lleve aquel día, lástima que no pude conocerle en persona, pero yo estuve allí.



Confiemos que haya otras ocasiones en podamos conocernos y saquear a la vez las bóvedas del BdE.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2011)

Problemilla para reflexionar. 

Mañana el FMI anuncia la creación de una divisa mundial con respaldo oro+dolar+euro. 

Pregunta: 

(1) ¿Qué les ocurre a los tenedores de karlillos?

(2) ¿Qué les ocurre a los tenedores de paquillos o bullion internacional?



Fantasmón es un inversóh typical spanish cuyo lema es la cultura del pelotazo. Se pilló con el ladrillo y se pilló con la bajada de la plata en el 2008. Se volverá a pillar multiples veces y acabará arruinado porque no entiende de control de riesgo. Además es alguien que demuestra tener un grave complejo que le impulsa a contar sus batallitas inversoras (reales o ficticias), lo cual es un handicap importante a la hora de tomar decisiones acertadas. Los buenos inversores actuan friamente y no toman decisiones viscerales ni personales. 

Vale mil veces más ganar un 10% sin riesgo que un 50% con riesgo importante. El que no entienda eso es carne de ruina. 

Este es el país de los paletos financieros que no han sabido entender el interés de los karlillos cuando su valor facial estaba por encima de su valor metal. Es el país ideal para los que lo entendemos.


----------



## Fantasmón (30 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Problemilla para reflexionar.
> 
> Mañana el FMI anuncia la creación de una divisa mundial con respaldo oro+dolar+euro.
> 
> ...



Joder...lo que tienes que elucubrar para vender krugers en el foro.

Con lo fácil que lo hubieras tenido para comprar plata en su momento, cuando los paquillos valían 4 euros. Siento que se te escapara la oportunidad porque le tomaste manía a dicha moneda.

El FMI puede anunciar misa...que la industria y los inversores seguirán comprando plata. La industria la necesita sin ninguna excusa. A los precios actuales sigue estando barata si la comparas con el oro y el dinero fiat.

Tú no comprendes la inversión en ciclos y que el dólar se va a ir a la mierda en el futuro, por mucho que tú sueñes con una divisa de oro+dólar+euro.

¿Hablas de que "los buenos inversores actúan fríamente y no toman decisiones viscerales ni personales"?

Jajajajajajaja...pero si tú sacaste el término "mierdaplata", tan sólo porque te jodía que algunos foreros compráramos paquillos. No existe la mierdaplata, sino la plata que se ha revalorizado más del triple que el oro desde finales de 2008.

Cuando algunos comprábamos monedas a 4-5 €, tú recomendabas los carlillos a 12 €. Menudo fail épico. Después, cuando la plata valía 15 €, claro que fuimos al BdE a comprar carlillos al precio de 12 €. ¡Y arrasamos!

Lo que a algunos les jode sobremanera que los Hermanos Platapillao se han cambiado el apellido por Plataforrao.

¿Por cierto? ¿Estás seguro que los carlillos van a evolucionar mejor que el bullion internacional?

Entonces creo que hay que apostar decididamente por el bullion internacional . A ver si encuentro onzas puras baratitas durante los próximos días....


----------



## CARLO PONZI (1 May 2011)

Aquí aparece un jodido fantomas que está dado de alta el 02-octubre-2010, Y que nos cuenta cuentos de cuando compró nosequehostias a nosequecuantos.
Y algún subnormal se lo cree.
Yo cuando era colega de fumar ducados con genghis khan compré el tesoro de la puta reina de saba por el equivalente de un mechero bic.
Un negocio de putamadre hice. Plata? eso es de putos pobres.

cojones. si eres el puto gilipeto, dilo y postea allí donde aconsejabas lo que dices que hiciste. También la mierda de ladrillos que intentabas quitarte de encima. Así no sólo sabremos de las buenas inversiones. También de los cagarros. y deduciendo, tal vez saquemos la conclusión de que ganaste 15000 con los karlillos y palmaste 80000 con los ladrillos, so listo.
Si eres un recien llegado como yo, metete la lengua un poquito por el culo (pedazo de inversoh a toro pasado y sin aportar una puta prueba) y sino miente un poco mejor.
Lo dicho, una mierda de inversi´´on la tuya de los pakillos.
Yo compré toneladas de oro, diamantes, esmeraldas y rubís por el equivalente de un mechero bic y un cupón no premiado de la once.
pruebas? las mismas que las tuyas.

y bien: eres gilipeto o fantomas?

y ahora hablemos de los karlillos, joder.


----------



## multinickpremium (1 May 2011)

ponzi o monsterspeculator,eres el mismo,estas desbarrando demasiado,deja de ensuciar hilos como hicieres con DX3cuabdo atacabas a Carlos .
Se te ve muy mal,eres inteligente y tenaz,somos demasiados los que consideramos que tu papel actual en el foro es solo ensuciarlo.
Recapacita por favor


----------



## CARLO PONZI (1 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> ponzi o monsterspeculator,eres el mismo,estas desbarrando demasiado,deja de ensuciar hilos como hicieres con DX3cuabdo atacabas a Carlos .
> Se te ve muy mal,eres inteligente y tenaz,somos demasiados los que consideramos que tu papel actual en el foro es solo ensuciarlo.
> Recapacita por favor



cómete un mojón a mi salud.
y pídele a fantomas que diga la verdad... si es el jodido gilipeto que cite los post donde atestigua que compró eso que dice que compró a los precios que compró... y también obviamente la mierda-inversión ladrillera (las inversiones buenas y las muy peores). Con el resultante sabremos que como inversor es un puto 0 a la izquierda.
Y si no es gilipeto, ¿a qué viene chulear de inversiones?
Ya te digo que yo compré por un mechero bic y un cupón de la once no premiado el tesoro de la reina de saba.
Y en otro sueño compré las minas del rey salomón a cambio de un chicle de menta y una piruleta de fresa.
¿pruebas? Las mismas que aporta fantomas, mis cojones de juancarlos que los tengo así de largos
Ah, y no soy el monster.
Y tú quién eres?

hablemos de karlillos, sivuplé


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> El río ya suena, ¿llevará agua?



725 litros lleva ese rio, es correcto?


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> ponzi o monsterspeculator,eres el mismo,estas desbarrando demasiado,deja de ensuciar hilos como hicieres con DX3cuabdo atacabas a Carlos .
> Se te ve muy mal,eres inteligente y tenaz,somos demasiados los que consideramos que tu papel actual en el foro es solo ensuciarlo.
> Recapacita por favor



Amigo...es que la revalorización de la plata a algunos les está corroyendo por dentro porque no tomaron el tren... y al final se han apuntado al carro en el último momento, aunque sólo de boquilla.

Buscarán 1000 excusas, harán ataques personales, intentarán desviar la atención, crearán cortinas de humo...y no se pronuciarán sobre qué hacer, porque temen cagarla de nuevo.

El principal tema en los carlillos en la actualidad es:

¿Qué es mejor comprar carlillos de 12 € a un precio de 15-15,50 € aproximadamente? ¿O comprar directamente paquillos de 20 €?

Por mi forma de invertir, prefiero pagar 15 € por los carlillos de 12 €, que no comprar los de 20 € en este momento.

Si se compran a 15 €, el riesgo máximo es un 25%.
Si la plata sube, el potencial de beneficio es un 33% superior respecto al carlillo de 20 €.

Yo preveo correcciones en la plata, pero a largo, es más interesante recuperar carlillos con premium, que comprar los de 20 € bajo mi punto de vista.

OJO: QUE INVIERTA SÓLO EN LOS DE 12 € QUIEN NO NECESITE INMEDIATAMENTE EL DINERO O QUIEN NO TENGA MIEDO: no deseo que nadie deje de dormir por mis recomendaciones.

Particularmente voy a seguir acumulando plata de ocasión, comprando bajo el spot y buscando ganguitas en el bullion puro, ligeramente sobre el spot. También seguiré adquiriendo duros bonitos con dos estrellitas, que ahora salen por debajo del precio de la plata, bullion de colección (pandas, calendario lunar, canguros, kookaburras...) cuando me salga la ocasión y también monedas chinas (de las baratas) que tienen una reventa a buen precio asegurada.

Suerte a todos en su adquisición de carlillos.


----------



## Leño (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> OJO: QUE INVIERTA SÓLO EN LOS DE 12 € QUIEN NO NECESITE INMEDIATAMENTE EL DINERO O QUIEN NO TENGA MIEDO: no deseo que nadie deje de dormir por mis recomendaciones.



Y que también invierta en 12 quien pueda necesitar dinero a corto y también quien tenga miedo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Amigo...es que la revalorización de la plata a algunos les está corroyendo por dentro porque no tomaron el tren... y al final se han apuntado al carro en el último momento, aunque sólo de boquilla.
> 
> Buscarán 1000 excusas, harán ataques personales, intentarán desviar la atención, crearán cortinas de humo...y no se pronuciarán sobre qué hacer, porque temen cagarla de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en cualquier inversión, de cualquier tipo siempre hay varias variables a analizar, algunas mas predecibles que otras, aunque casi ninguna segura 100%. 
Creo que en tu análisis obvias un dato: las posibles perdidas. 
Si compras plata en cuberteria, bullion, monedas, lingotes o cualquier cosa así puedes tener ligeramente varios escenarios (siempre hablando de cosas mas o menos lógicas):
-Grandes ganancias
-No ganar nada
-Perdidas 
Todo dependerá de la fluctuación del spot de la plata. 

Si cambias k20 (dejo los k12 por obvio) los escenarios se reducen:
-Algo menos de ganancias
-No ganar nada
-Pero NO perder nada 

Ahí esta la diferencia entre una cosa y otra. Quitando situaciones raras como salida del euro etc. 
Con los K20 podrás tener menos ganancias o ninguna ganancia, pero ninguna perdida (quita inflación)
Es un dinero además que siempre tienes disponible al mismo valor que el día de la inversión. 
Si tienes un lingote y necesitas liquidez en un determinado momento, puede que en ese momento la tengas pero por debajo del valor inicial. (perdidas)
Con los k20 la liquidez es inmediata y al valor inicial. 
Ya cada cual que escoja lo que quiera. Mas posibilidad de ganancias con posibilidad de perdidas. O reducir algo las ganancias sin perdida ninguna. 
Pero lo que si esta claro que para dormir tranquilo siempre es mejor no tener la posibilidad de perder. 
Lo que también creo es que el escoger una u otra opción no hace mejores o peores inversores , sino simplemente distintos. Hay gente que prefiere arriesgar mas, aunque pueda perder y gente que prefiere arriesgar menos y no perder. Son como dicen, perfiles distintos. No todo en la vida es " a ver quien gana mas".


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> 725 litros lleva ese rio, es correcto?



Litro arriba, litro abajo.

El desbordamiento puede ser épico.


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Litro arriba, litro abajo.
> 
> El desbordamiento puede ser épico.



Perdona, no entiendo nada,si me emto donde no me llaman ,perdón,pero me gustaria de saber :: aunque sea por mp


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón, no entiendo porqué repites tanto lo bien que estuvo comprar plata en el pasado. Acertaste y multiplicaste lo invertido, pues muy bien, felicidades. Pero lo que interesa es qué hacer ahora, así que estaría bien que opinaras sobre qué piensas que pasará en el futuro con el precio de los metales, qué recomiendas hacer y cuáles son las razones. 

Repetir que en el pasado comprar plata era una buena idea no aporta absolutamente nada al foro. A mí también me ha ido bien y no me paso el día diciéndolo, ya que no le importa nada a los demás ni es información útil para el resto (a menos que pretenda crearme una imagen de "gurú" para sacar después provecho de ello, vendiendo algo).


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Pero lo que interesa es qué hacer ahora, así que estaría bien que opinaras sobre qué piensas que pasará en el futuro con el precio de los metales, qué recomiendas hacer y cuáles son las razones.



Lo está diciendo: haz lo contrario de lo que recomiende el montruo.


----------



## Taxidermista (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Litro arriba, litro abajo.
> 
> El desbordamiento puede ser épico.



Creo que a todos los lectores del hilo nos gustaría saber de qué están hablando.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Lo está diciendo: haz lo contrario de lo que recomiende el montruo.



¿Y la razón para ello es sólo que se equivocó recomendando comprar más oro que plata hace unos años (en el caso que sea cierto, no me he puesto a rebuscar mensajes)?


----------



## electric0 (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y la razón para ello es sólo que se equivocó recomendando comprar más oro que plata hace unos años (en el caso que sea cierto, no me he puesto a rebuscar mensajes)?



Yo si he rebuscado mensajes, y os los voy a dejar aqui (el enlace al hilo en cuestion) como colofon de despedida de este pu.to hilo en el que no voy a postear mas, ya que gracias a las "peleas" de algunos se ha puesto intratable.

El "" si yo hubiera "", el ""yo creia que"", y los terminos similares no me sirven, o se razonan evidencias y a traves de ellas se llega a conclusiones, o se investiga razonadamente y en lo posible el futuro y los posibles escenarios a tratar..... 

Las acusaciones mutuas, infantilismos, el ""tu eres tonto"", el ""tu eres mas tonto que yo"" y todos esos comportamientos ridiculos solo desprestigian a los autores, con el riesgo añadido de que alguien mas inteligente que los contendientes se de cuenta del percal, investige y jo.da a todos los contendientes, que terminen en la ruina por gili.po.llas y por creerse ""mas que el otro""

Asi que pensandolo bien, no sere yo el que participe de ninguna discursion "chorra" mas, o es algo razonado o me voy a sacarle brillo a la moto o le voy cambiando el reten de las barras de direccion, algo mas util que escuchar a algunos pelearse por algo pasado.

Os recuerdo..... si tiene solucion ¿porque te quejas? .... si no tiene solucion ¿porque te quejas? ...

Ah, el link http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-estoy-haciendo-lo-correcto.html#post1407008 ,,,,,,,,,

Ala, ya nos vemos por ahi en otros hilos.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y la razón para ello es sólo que se equivocó recomendando comprar más oro que plata hace unos años (en el caso que sea cierto, no me he puesto a rebuscar mensajes)?



No. 

La razón es que el que siembra vientos suele recoger tempestades.

Si te pasas de listo, si insultas y agravias a la gente sin razón, si acusas de multinick cuando tú eres el primero, si criticas al que vende públicamente y tu lo haces por privado, si te creas enemigos porque te va la marcha, etc....etc., el resultado suele ser este, te la guardan y te la devuelven multiplicada, casi tanto como la cotización de la plata.

El que a hierro mata, a hierro muere.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No.
> 
> La razón es que el que siembra vientos suele recoger tempestades.
> 
> ...



Aquí lo que interesan son opiniones sobre lo que pasará en el futuro con los precios y las razones que las apoyan, no quien acertara o dejara de hacerlo o quien fuera más o menos educado.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Joder...lo que tienes que elucubrar para vender krugers en el foro.
> 
> Con lo fácil que lo hubieras tenido para comprar plata en su momento, cuando los paquillos valían 4 euros. Siento que se te escapara la oportunidad porque le tomaste manía a dicha moneda.
> 
> ...



Esto último sera misión imposible.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Aquí aparece un jodido fantomas que está dado de alta el 02-octubre-2010, Y que nos cuenta cuentos de cuando compró nosequehostias a nosequecuantos.
> Y algún subnormal se lo cree.
> Yo cuando era colega de fumar ducados con genghis khan compré el tesoro de la puta reina de saba por el equivalente de un mechero bic.
> Un negocio de putamadre hice. Plata? eso es de putos pobres.
> ...



Me parece que estas MUY perdido. Fantasmón es un crack, da igual cuando se registrara. Pero si te cuenta batallitas te las puedes creer o no, pero su fama le precede.


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No.
> 
> La razón es que el que siembra vientos suele recoger tempestades.
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad ya no se que decir del tema, la verdad es que esperemos que vuelva a su cauce y ya esta, todos metemos la pata de vez en cuando y no pasa nada.


----------



## DrJ (1 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Creo que a todos los lectores del hilo nos gustaría saber de qué están hablando.



+1

Infinitamente más interesante que el "y tu más" en que está degenerando esto


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno D.F, llega un momento en que el mismo tema de refriega personal sin más aportes, no traslada ningún valor al conjunto de lectores o partícipes del foro.
> 
> Por otro lado, pillar plata barata física en los suelos de 2008, quizás lo consiguiera Ud canjeando a los Numis Oro Por plata con ratio 85:1, pero entienda una cosa:
> 
> ...



Es que lo que dices es obvio, pero nuestro ínclito tiogilito y su séquito es incapaz de comprender que el 99 % de los foreros no tenemos ni los contactos, ni los conocimientos ni el tiempo (tenemos nuestros trabajos y las inversiones nos quita nuestro tiempo libre) como para poder comprar y vender en el acto cientos o miles de onzas, pagando por debajo de spot y vendiendo por encima. Los movimientos que un supuesto profesional de la numismática pueda hacer en su trabajo no son comparables ni de lejos con lo que un aficionado pueda hacer en su tiempo libre, es como si un trader de un gran fondo se chotea de sus espectaculares operaciones frente a alguien que de forma amateur realiza sus análisis el fin de semana y lanza operativas automatizadas pagando elevadas comisiones.

Lo más accesible para los aficionados que estamos fuera del mundo numismático son los karlillos y los ETF, no se requieren ni grandes conocimientos ni tiempo, y en ambos casos la liquidez es máxima y compramos y vendemos en el acto (para vender los karlillos habrá que encontrar compradores pero a unas malas siempre se podrán cambiar en el banco).


----------



## kaxkamel (1 May 2011)

Hay que ver cómo está el patio.
que ponzi (al pobre le han baneado por bastante menos de lo que se les permite aquí a casi todos) sea el monster no lo tengo claro... cuando vuelva se lo preguntamos (aunque el afirma que no), pero que fantasmón es multinickpremiun... eso es indiscutible (repasad sus post y veréis que clavan frases, argumentos etc)
tengo un colega que presume de que en los años de vino y rosas de las puntocom empezó con 300.000 y ganó 15 kilos de ex-pesetas jugando con terras en pocos meses. y es verdad. Compartíamos aficiones y trabajo y doy fe.
lo que no dice es que luego palmó casi todo (dudo mucho que al final salvará más de un kilo)
es mi amigo un buen inversor? Tuvo suerte (buena primero y mala después)? qué es ser buen inversor?
fantasmón (alias multinickpremium y tal vez tiogilito) nos asegura que ha comprado muy barato y vendido bastante caro. Allá cada cual que le crea o le deje de creer. Lo único indubitable es que tiogilito invirtió en ladrillo con pésimos resultados.
es fantasmón un buen inversor? Tuvo suerte con los paquillos? Compró realmente esos paquillos al precio que postea? Y los pandas maravillosos a precio de ganga? 
es fantasmón tiogilito tal y como aseguran el monster, ponzi y otros en la orosfera?
Por qué no lo aclara? Tal vez por la vergüenza que pasó con el pitorreo al que se le sometió a causa de su inversión en ladrillos?
No estaría de menos que lo afirmara/negara. Así algunos sabríamos si además de todo lo que presume es o no un mentiroso. Aunque ya se sabe que el que calla otorga...
yo, desde que le oí presumir de sus terras (la mitad de la historia) a mi colega tengo por sistema creerme la mitad de la cuarta parte de lo que cuentan los inversores exitosos. Si se ponen de nick fantasmon ya no digamos.
la gente que conozco que ha amasado pequeñas fortunas tienen en común que nunca alardean de ello. por algo será, no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Fantasmón, no entiendo porqué repites tanto lo bien que estuvo comprar plata en el pasado. Acertaste y multiplicaste lo invertido, pues muy bien, felicidades. Pero lo que interesa es qué hacer ahora, así que estaría bien que opinaras sobre qué piensas que pasará en el futuro con el precio de los metales, qué recomiendas hacer y cuáles son las razones.
> 
> Repetir que en el pasado comprar plata era una buena idea no aporta absolutamente nada al foro. A mí también me ha ido bien y no me paso el día diciéndolo, ya que no le importa nada a los demás ni es información útil para el resto (a menos que pretenda crearme una imagen de "gurú" para sacar después provecho de ello, vendiendo algo).



Por allí van los tiros. Lo que fantasmón no cuenta es que cuando recomendaba comprar paquillos en el foro, los vendía él y segundaresidencia a 6,50 cuando se compraban a 4,50 fácilmente. El escozor le viene de que algunos dijimos lo que había. 

Ahora el tío anda cacareando las bondades de la plata para poder descargarla a pardillos.

La gran discusión en aquellas épocas era que yo recomendé el bullion internacional y los eagles por encima de la mierdaplata nacional que se comía un 40% de la inversión sólo con el spread de compra-venta. Mira tú por donde él y segundaresidencia cargaban de eagles :XX:

Por allí andan los posts...el que quiera hacer arqueología foril lo encontrará.

Por cierto, yo no uso multinicks. El que los usaba y creaba uno por día era segundaresidencia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y la razón para ello es sólo que se equivocó recomendando comprar más oro que plata hace unos años (en el caso que sea cierto, no me he puesto a rebuscar mensajes)?



En ningún momento me equivoqué. Precisamente el gran escozor de Fantasmón-TIoGilito888 es porque es por lo contrario. Si no ¿por qué tiene esa fijación? La recomendación de diversificar el portfolio entre oro y plata es la que corresponde a minimizar el riesgo de pérdida, y la que corresponde a un perfil conservador. Lo importante no es ganar mucho pudiendo perder mucho, lo importante es ganar bastante sin riesgo de perder mucho. 

Si no nos importase el riesgo, lo que haríamos es cogernos nuestros ahorros y apostar al rojo o al negro en cualquier casino. Plusvalías potenciales del 100% en unos segundos.

Por otro lado jamás vi a TioGilipeto recomendar comprar paladio cuando andaba por debajo de $200...


Por cierto, sigo sin ver respuesta a mi pregunta. Todos los que inviertan en plata deberían pensar en ello. La plata, a diferencia del oro, la pueden hacer bajar un 50% en unos segundos sin despeinarse...¿No saben cómo y por qué?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No.
> 
> La razón es que el que siembra vientos suele recoger tempestades.
> 
> ...




Seamos claros.

Por aquí pululan cada vez más numis y están muy jodidos de no controlar el flujo de información. 

Nada, a adaptarse a los tiempos o a joderse. Ya se acabó la época que uno soltaba un rumor en el mercadillo y la gente no tenía forma de contrastarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno D.F, llega un momento en que el mismo tema de refriega personal sin más aportes, no traslada ningún valor al conjunto de lectores o partícipes del foro.
> 
> Por otro lado, pillar plata barata física en los suelos de 2008, quizás lo consiguiera Ud canjeando a los Numis Oro Por plata con ratio 85:1, pero entienda una cosa:
> 
> ...




El ratio 85:1 es el ratio del spot. 

Con el premium importante de las monedas de plata, jamás se ha dado ese ratio para el físico, en monedas con mercado internacional. Lo calculamos hace tiempo en el foro. El ratio 

(maple de oro)/(maple de plata)

jamás ha estado por encima de 50.


----------



## fran69 (1 May 2011)

Monster,,, eres patetico..... vas a comer tapones de 12€ de manera indecente... bueno, tu NO,, porque tu nisiquiera tendras,,, los que te han hecho caso,,, termino de recibir la prueba que me lo constata.... creo que vais a salir hasta en el Telediario !!! sigo con mis baños de chocolate jejejeje !!!!


----------



## Titulín (1 May 2011)

Muy interesante las cuitas entre monsters y fantasmón.
pero los foreros queremos de saber si el guadalK12 lleva 725 o 925 litros.
es una duda que no debe resolverse entre silencios murmullos y privados, y que la enésima pelea entre uno y otro no deben hacernos olvidar.
queremos de saber...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo está el patio.
> que ponzi (al pobre le han baneado por bastante menos de lo que se les permite aquí a casi todos) sea el monster no lo tengo claro... cuando vuelva se lo preguntamos (aunque el afirma que no), pero que fantasmón es multinickpremiun... eso es indiscutible (repasad sus post y veréis que clavan frases, argumentos etc)
> tengo un colega que presume de que en los años de vino y rosas de las puntocom empezó con 300.000 y ganó 15 kilos de ex-pesetas jugando con terras en pocos meses. y es verdad. Compartíamos aficiones y trabajo y doy fe.
> lo que no dice es que luego palmó casi todo (dudo mucho que al final salvará más de un kilo)
> ...



Respecto a tu pregunta, te respondo. 

No tengo multinicks en el foro. A diferencia de segundaresidencia=123456, TioGilito888=Fantasmón, etc no necesito crearme multinicks para decir lo que pienso en todo momento.

Sobre lo que comentas de tu amigo, y en general de los que alardean de grandes pelotazos, es algo extremadamente común. En general son gente con frustraciones personales bastante profundas, muchas veces fracasados de la vida a los que la fortuna y el azar les ha sonreido en una ocasión. Muchas veces también con viejas frustraciones intelectuales. Creen que sus ganancias son debidas a su saber, y vuelven a apostar para multiplicar su capital. Al final, inevitablemente, acaban arruinados. Ya sabemos que un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho juntos...Hay un libro ejemplar sobre este tema: "Fooled by randomness" de Nessim Taleb (debe de estar traducido al español). Os lo recomiendo a todos.

En el caso de TioGilipeto, es muy probable que esté arruinado por sus desastrosas inversiones inmobiliarias (según el hilo famoso, una promoción ruinosa entera con varios pisos sin vender y bajando de precio hacia el tapayogurismo). Manda huevos que venga aquí de gurú inversor dando lecciones. Las deudas bancarias no perdonan. Entiendo perfectamente que intente esconder en metales el capital que le quede, pues cuando le ejecuten la deuda sólo le va a quedar lo que tenga en B. 

Esa es otra gran ventaja del metal. Los pepitos pillados que tomen nota. CUando les ejecuten su hipoteca se lo van a quitar todo...menos los metales que tengan a buen recaudo y que nadie sabe que existen.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> (...) pero a unas malas siempre se podrán cambiar en el banco.



No hará falta, los karlillos es moneda fiat. ¿Para qué vas a ir a cambiarlos por papel o cuproniquel si puedes pagar directamente con ellos?
Y si no, pues los ingresas en la cuenta del banco y yastá.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Titulín dijo:


> Muy interesante las cuitas entre monsters y fantasmón.
> pero los foreros queremos de saber si el guadalK12 lleva 725 o 925 litros.
> es una duda que no debe resolverse entre silencios murmullos y privados, y que la enésima pelea entre uno y otro no deben hacernos olvidar.
> queremos de saber...



En el BOE lo pone ¿no?

Los plateros te lo pagan como 925...no tengo dudas...


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo está el patio.
> que ponzi (al pobre le han baneado por bastante menos de lo que se les permite aquí a casi todos) sea el monster no lo tengo claro... cuando vuelva se lo preguntamos (aunque el afirma que no), *pero que fantasmón es multinickpremiun... eso es indiscutible *(repasad sus post y veréis que clavan frases, argumentos etc)
> tengo un colega que presume de que en los años de vino y rosas de las puntocom empezó con 300.000 y ganó 15 kilos de ex-pesetas jugando con terras en pocos meses. y es verdad. Compartíamos aficiones y trabajo y doy fe.
> lo que no dice es que luego palmó casi todo (dudo mucho que al final salvará más de un kilo)
> ...



Por enésima vez: Fantasmón no es el forero multinickpremium.

Por lo demás, que se arrodille y trague lo que le brinde su amo, que después del trabajo llegará el caramelito.


----------



## Titulín (1 May 2011)

En el Boe lo pone, claro.

Pero de unos días acá aviesos comentarios van minando nuestra confianza en los supervisores.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

Titulín dijo:


> En el Boe lo pone, claro.
> 
> Pero de unos días acá aviesos comentarios van minando nuestra confianza en los supervisores.



Creo que electric0 comentó que los ha fundido y analizado y que ha comprobado que es plata .925
No recuerdo exactamente el hilo ahora.


----------



## gurrumino (1 May 2011)

Titulín dijo:


> Muy interesante las cuitas entre monsters y fantasmón.
> pero los foreros queremos de saber si el guadalK12 lleva 725 o 925 litros.
> es una duda que no debe resolverse entre silencios murmullos y privados, y que la enésima pelea entre uno y otro no deben hacernos olvidar.
> queremos de saber...



Yo antes lo considere' posible, ahora lo veo una Chorrada , con todo mi respeto , el andorrano , por decir uno , te va a pagar los k12 a mas de 15 si llevan 725. Por otra parte cualquier joyero te lo diria , supongo , lo raro es que a nadie le ha dado aun por llevarlas .


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

:XX:Bueno, bueno, bueno, parece que el rumor es ya _vox populi_.

Fuera paños calientes entonces.

Estas horas/días serán interesantes ¿ Habéis analizado ya la "merca"???: ¿Es pura o viene cortada?

¿Nos la ha metido doblada la FNMT?:fiufiu:

¿Alguna prueba además de los "testimonios"?


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esto último sera misión imposible.



No se crea: hoy mismo he pillado onzas puras a 27 €. Ya me las tenían preparaditas porque saben que soy comprador, sin mariconeos. Ahora cuesta encontrar las onzas de plata habituales: la filarmónica, la libertad, el eagle, el maple, la kookaburra, etc...Pero en cambio hay otras de otros países que siguen siendo de plata .999 y han quedado desfasadas en precio.

Como no son comunes la gente no las pide, de hecho la mayoría de clientes de numismáticas ignoran que existen: entre ellas están las onzas de Cuba. Hoy he comprado un lote muy interesante de monedas de 1 y 5 oz. (incluso esmaltadas, que son desagradablemente infantiles, pero más caras y excasas). Precio: 27 euros por onza, independientemente del tipo y formato, todas ellas de 31,1 gr. ó de 155,5 gr y ley .999 .

Le voy a contar una anécdota curiosa. Compré un lote de 100 onzas de plata pura de Cuba del Ché Guevara de 1 y 2 oz. hace unos 6 meses (16 €/ud. por onza) y pasé por una numismática para ver si podía comprar otras monedas. 

El numis me preguntó si tenía onzas puras para vender...y le ensené las que acababa de comprar (pese a que no tenía intención alguna de vender), y me dijo el tipo: "ah, son de Cuba...Mi cliente es un inversor inglés que sólo compra Eagles o Maples. Eso no le va a interesar".

Esas onzas del Ché tienen un valor de mercado actual no inferior a 60 € la de una onza y de 110 € la de 2 onzas, pero es que ya lo valían antes que la plata diera el estirón, por su preciosa efigie, su escasa tirada y la demanda mundial ante un personaje tan afamado y estimado.

Sus compradores no han de ser necesariamente aficionados numismáticos, ni coleccionistas de moneda cubana o de moneda de plata...sino que lo puede ser cualquiera que tuviera simpatía hacia el Ché. El abanico de clientes es mundial y transversal socialmente.

Lógicamente él no me las compró, ni yo se las hubiera vendido. Pero este ejemplo es para que veáis que un cliente tonto siempre se topa con un numismático tonto y sin caracter que le da juego...en realidad ninguno de ambos no tiene ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mercado de la moneda de plata: sencillamente no les parecen interesantes otras monedas porque ni saben, ni quieren aprender.

Además, hoy he hecho unas compras extraordinarias, pero no voy a decir en qué consiste ya que prefieron no alimentar las suspicacias en el foro.

Tan sólo anticipo que hallar el cálculo de la producción mundial de plata _per capita_ para mí ha sido un acicate. Por cada onza de plata que compró, nueve humanos se van a quedar sin adquirir su parte de plata: pues si ellos deciden no comprar (sea por ignorancia, por falta de voluntad o de dinero...), yo compraré toda la que pueda.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

Yo al principio era bastante escéptico con los karlillos, pero cuanto más molesta que se compren más compro. :rolleye:

Al principio se ponía en duda que tuvieran validez legal, a pesar de que muchos foreros los habian usado para hacer pagos normales o incluso ingresado en grandes cantidades en cuentas bancarias. Luego vinieron debates absurdos sobre las limaduras, y ahora se duda de su contenido en plata. A ver qué tontería se inventan ahora para amedrentar al personal, y llamarlos imbéciles por no comprar pakillos y seguirle el juego a los honestos numis que quieren hacernos ricos a todos.¿Cuánto pakillo se habrá dejado de negociar porque muchos cliente potenciales han preferido los karlillos? Y es una pena, porque comprar pakillos a 3 y colocarlos a 6 fue buen negocio hace no demasiados meses. Buen negocio para los trileros de siempre, claro.

Ladran, luego cabalgamos.

PD: ¿qué probabilidad hay de que el BdE te coloque un karlillo falso frente a que alguien te cuele un panda o un eagle falso, incluso un morgan? Puestos a dudar, dudemos también de lo que no es karlillo.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :XX:Bueno, bueno, bueno, parece que el rumor es ya _vox populi_.
> 
> Fuera paños calientes entonces.
> 
> ...



Yo no me creo el rumor. Sé de quién ha llevado a fundir y no he tenido ninguna noticia de ley notoriamente inferior en los carlillos.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo creo que en cualquier inversión, de cualquier tipo siempre hay varias variables a analizar, algunas mas predecibles que otras, aunque casi ninguna segura 100%.
> Creo que en tu análisis obvias un dato: las posibles perdidas.
> Si compras plata en cuberteria, bullion, monedas, lingotes o cualquier cosa así puedes tener ligeramente varios escenarios (siempre hablando de cosas mas o menos lógicas):
> -Grandes ganancias
> ...



Claro que hay perfiles de inversión...pero la plata PARECE ser una ocasión única de inversión en la vida para aquellos que tomen el tren en la estación adecuada.

Pagar 15 € por un carlillos de 12 €, en este momento de mercado no me parece inadecuado, teniendo en cuenta que tienen la misma plata que el carlillos de 20 €.

Pero como comprenderá yo no estoy para jugar al corro de la patata, para eso hay otros hilos y otros foreros. En la plata tengo que jugar como un profesional, con los riesgos que comporta y los altísimos beneficios que se obtienen hasta el momento.

La plata puede corregir, pero la tendencia sigue siendo alcista y he de intentar seguir la partida por si se diera el caso de subidas exponenciales. Tenga en cuenta que la plata sigue estando baratísima respecto al oro, ya que hay más oro que plata disponible en este momento.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Aquí aparece un jodido fantomas que está dado de alta el 02-octubre-2010, Y que nos cuenta cuentos de cuando compró nosequehostias a nosequecuantos.
> Y algún subnormal se lo cree.
> Yo cuando era colega de fumar ducados con genghis khan compré el tesoro de la puta reina de saba por el equivalente de un mechero bic.
> Un negocio de putamadre hice. Plata? eso es de putos pobres.
> ...




Pregunta: ¿Has sido baneado porque eres el Monstruo? ::


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Fantasmón, no entiendo porqué repites tanto lo bien que estuvo comprar plata en el pasado. Acertaste y multiplicaste lo invertido, pues muy bien, felicidades. Pero lo que interesa es qué hacer ahora, así que estaría bien que opinaras sobre qué piensas que pasará en el futuro con el precio de los metales, qué recomiendas hacer y cuáles son las razones.
> 
> Repetir que en el pasado comprar plata era una buena idea no aporta absolutamente nada al foro. A mí también me ha ido bien y no me paso el día diciéndolo, ya que no le importa nada a los demás ni es información útil para el resto (a menos que pretenda crearme una imagen de "gurú" para sacar después provecho de ello, vendiendo algo).



Puede pensar lo que quiera...que a mí me es indiferente.


----------



## Titulín (1 May 2011)

qué suave eres oh platón

marca??

qué marca??


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> :XX:Bueno, bueno, bueno, parece que el rumor es ya _vox populi_.
> 
> Fuera paños calientes entonces.
> 
> ...



¿Pretendes que cada uno de nosotros la analice?
Por ahora, yo me fío de la FNMT y del BOE. 

No digo que sea imposible, pero creo que lo que hay que demostrar es que *no* tiene ley 925 y no al revés.


----------



## Titulín (1 May 2011)

ah coño merca

no dije nada jeje la edad


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo no me creo el rumor. Sé de quién ha llevado a fundir y no he tenido ninguna noticia de ley notoriamente inferior en los carlillos.



Ejemplo de qué Fantasmón da información veraz cuando le interesa. Ahora ya tiene karlillos...jajaja...

Hace unos meses, cuando aún no tenía karlillos, hubiese callado y despotricado con el poder liberatorio...wait!...si...eso ya lo hizo...:XX:


Por supuesto, lo de que no tengan la ley estipulada es una gran majadería. Las fundiciones, el andorrano,etc...saben perfectamente lo que compran. 

Además, es simplísimo comprobar que tienen la buena ley (me sorprende que los supuestos grandes expertos plateros no lo hayan indicado):


- Tomen un karlillo nuevo y uno antiguo de unos años (en los que no hay duda que la ley es buena...se hubiese sabido después de años).

- Compárenlos. Verifiquen que tienen el mismo diámetro y talla superponiéndolos.

- Pésenlos verificando que pesan lo mismo.


Si es así tienen la buena ley. 

A los manipuladores...:bla:

Ahora...verifiquen sus billetes...es mucho más probable que se encuentren con billetes falsos que con karlillos de ley baja...y puede no ser tan fácil distinguirlos...:XX:


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Además, es simplísimo comprobar que tienen la buena ley (me sorprende que los supuestos grandes expertos plateros no lo hayan indicado):
> 
> - Tomen un karlillo nuevo y uno antiguo de unos años (en los que no hay duda que la ley es buena...se hubiese sabido después de años).
> 
> ...



Tú si que eres simplísimo.

Nadie en su sano juicio ha fundido un karlillo de 12 o 2000 ptas hasta antes de ayer, como quien dice.

Si la ley fuese inferior lo sería en todas las emisiones, incluidas las k20, ya que todas pesan lo mismo, por lo tanto el rumor no se sostiene. O todas son 720 o no lo es ninguna.

Por cierto, la merca es esta, la de los que tienen toneladas de tochos certificados


----------



## gurrumino (1 May 2011)

De Perlenbacher , PD: ¿qué probabilidad hay de que el BdE te coloque un karlillo falso frente a que alguien te cuele un panda o un eagle falso, incluso un morgan? Puestos a dudar, dudemos también de lo que no es karlillo.

Independientemente de que yo perdiera bastante pasta si esa posibilidad se hiciese efectiva , me estaria descojonando de risa por toda la eternidad .


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿qué probabilidad hay de que el BdE te coloque un karlillo falso frente a que alguien te cuele un panda o un eagle falso, incluso un morgan?



Nadie habla de k12 falsos, ilegítimos en tal caso

Duda de todo lo que te intenten vender.


----------



## gurrumino (1 May 2011)

Bueno , creo que esto es mas facil que todo lo que se esta diciendo , sabiendo lo que pesa otra moneda cualquiera de 925lt , haciendo las operaciones matematicas correspondientes sabriamos lo que deberia pesar el k12 no ? , cuanto mas pienso en esto mas lechuguino me siento .


----------



## Atanor (1 May 2011)

La ley de las emisiones de 12 y 20 euros la garantiza la FNMT y por tanto el Estado. Mentir en eso es un delito de carcel pero hacer correr el rumor de que el Estado estafa con el contenido de plata de una emisión oficial también lo es y a mi se me están empezando a hinchar los cojones de aguantar tantas estupideces. 

A la próxima insinuación de que el Estado engaña con el contenido en plata va el pantallazo a la FNMT y a la unidad de delitos económicos por difundir falsos rumores en beneficio propio y poniendo en riesgo la credibilidad de la FNMT.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No se crea: hoy mismo he pillado onzas puras a 27 €. Ya me las tenían preparaditas porque saben que soy comprador, *sin mariconeos*.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico-3.html#post2036036

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## gurrumino (1 May 2011)

A la próxima insinuación de que el Estado engaña con el contenido en plata va el pantallazo a la FNMT y a la unidad de delitos económicos por difundir falsos rumores en beneficio propio y poniendo en riesgo la credibilidad de la FNMT.

Bien dicho . A callar to dios. 
Ya no ensucio mas el hilo ,:fiufiu:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Bueno , creo que esto es mas facil que todo lo que se esta diciendo , sabiendo lo que pesa otra moneda cualquiera de 925lt , haciendo las operaciones matematicas correspondientes sabriamos lo que deberia pesar el k12 no ? , cuanto mas pienso en esto mas lechuguino me siento .



Compra un balanza digital de precisión. Yo desde luego no pienso perder el tiempo en pesar mis karlillos.

Edito: eso para el peso, para asegurar la ley habría que usar química.


----------



## gurrumino (1 May 2011)

Pensaba que el peso aseguraria la ley , perdon por la ignorancia .De todos modos no pienso tampoco pesar nada .


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno D.F, llega un momento en que el mismo tema de refriega personal sin más aportes, no traslada ningún valor al conjunto de lectores o partícipes del foro.
> 
> Por otro lado, pillar plata barata física en los suelos de 2008, quizás lo consiguiera Ud canjeando a los Numis Oro Por plata con ratio 85:1, pero entienda una cosa:
> 
> ...



Vayamos por partes, Sr. Negrofuturo:

Que yo saque a relucir recomendaciones del pasado no es para lucir "quién la tiene más larga", sino para defenderme de los vilipendios creados por un forero y sus adláteres. Además así el foro aprenderá mucho:

- Ya todos piensan que es una absoluta gilipollez esas reglas mágicas de inversión en los metales preciosos que proponía un forero de invertir, como mínimo 3/4 de la inversión metalífera en oro.

Después de que la plata ha triplicado el comportamiento del oro desde finales de 2008...ahora todos lo ven claro.

Sólo los imbéciles invierten con reglas de ese tipo. Es mucho más fácil comprar cuando está barato y vender cuándo está caro.

La plata a finales de 2008 era un absoluto REGALO. Llegará un momento en el futuro en que la plata estará cara y se debería cambiar por oro u otros activos, para maximizar los resultados.

- Ya nadie habla en el foro de "mierdaplata". Los paquillos que valen por gramo de plata exactamente lo mismo que los carlillos, ya no tienen tan mala prensa.

Cuando en el foro algunos los comprábamos, algunos intentaban vejarnos y humillarnos alardeando de los krugers.

¿Cuántos de estos payasos no hubieran cambiado los krugerrrands por paquillos? Pero no a toro pasado...algunos ya lo advertimos entonces...y eso jode de mala manera.

- Comprar carlillos con un señoreaje del 100% respecto al contenido en plata era una barbaridad y en este foro algunos lo advertimos.

Pero cuando algunos la cagaron al comprar precipitadamente resulta que eran "inversores que buscan seguridad". Y cuando otros íbamos al BdE porque la plata contenía 15 € y resulta que la moneda valía 12 €...pues resulta que somos unos "desinformadores".:8:

En este foro ha habido mucha desinformación, no sé por qué fastidió tanto que se hiciera campaña por la plata. Algunos foreros han ganado más que otros...pero hay que estar enfermo para invertarse multinicks de forma paranoica ó pillarle manía a una moneda.

Ante ello he tenido que defenderme, ya que si no, muchos foreros creerían que se hallan ante algunos genios de la inversión metalífera cuando los resultados obtenidos han sido tan pobres:

- Al supravalorar el oro sobre la plata, no se han beneficiado de la subida de la última de más de 3 a 1.
- Al recomendar la compra de krugers, la revalorización por valor numismático de las monedas de los foreros en los últimos tres años ha sido CERO PATATERO.:8::8::8:

Algunas monedas bullion que tenemos algunos foreros valen mucho más que la subida del metal: pandas de China, calendario lunar de Australia, etc...Y se compraron a precio de bullion metal, no necesariamente a mucho más.

Si yo no informara de todo esto, los neófitos estarían engañados. Invertirían mal. No aprenderían de numismática. No evolucionarían en el ámbito de la inversión metalífera.

Yo intento aplicar una lógica de inversor profesional y comunicarla a quien la quiera leer. Ningún numismático compraría (ni recomendaría comprar) monedas de 12 € como inversión cuando la plata que contienen vale 6 €. Os aseguro que conozco bien a los numismáticos y tienen muchos defectos, pero no son RETRASADOS MENTALES.

Respecto al canje 1:85 de oro por plata. En realidad los numis no fueron tan tontos. Teniendo en cuenta que el ratio era ése en aquel momento y que el spread del oro es más pequeño, ellos compraron la plata bastante más barata de lo que después obtendrían por el oro, cuyo precio sería ligeramente por encima del spot.

Cambié una preciosa colección de alfonsinas, 20 FF, 20 liras, soberanos, etc...que estaban seleccionadas (si bien eran años relativamente comunes), a cambio recibí LO QUE PUDE: paquillos, 10 y 50 FF de Francia, moneda de México de .720, moneda mundial de .925, etc...alguna onza pura también cayó, pero no las del año en curso, sino algunas onzas de años pasados que venían en lotes.

El trueque no fue una filarmónica de oro por 85 de plata. Ni mucho menos. Fue gramo de oro por 80/85 de plata, de cualquier tipo y condición. La ventaja para mí es que fue un trueque limpio, sin pérdidas por transformar los metales en dinero.

No obstante, en aquel momento estuvieron encantados: ya que si viene un "pringao" y te dice que te cambia alfonsinas casi sin circular por paquillos y otra plata a la que no daban salida ¿quién lo iba a rechazar?. 

Respecto a la "escasez" de plata física a finales de 2008 hay que decir que no había tal situación, sino que los acumuladores/vendedores de plata no estaban dispuestos a reducir el precio un 50% frente al obtenido unas semanas antes.

En aquel momento las fundiciones pagaban el precio spot por la chatarra o las monedas de plata. A mí también me costó también mucho conseguir producto, pero lo pude capear comprando objetos (cuberterías, juegos de café, candelabros, elementos decorativos, etc...), chatarra (joyas viejas, joyas descatalogadas, etc), y sobre todo muchísima moneda de circulación ordinaria de ley .900 ó inferior. Por suerte, en aquella época pude adquirir cajas enteras del Calendario Lunar de Australia, a un buen precio inferior a 13 €/oz...o sea, premiums superiores al 50%. Me lo pensé antes de comprar...pero es que no te vendían las onzas puras más baratas si buscabas cantidad (ahora ha resultado ser un fantástico negocio porque los precios en Ebay han llegado a revalorizaciónes entre el 350% y el 1100%).

No todas las monedas han seguido dicho crecimiento: conservo una bonita colección de duros MBC+/EBC- que me costaron en aquel tiempo a 30 €/ud. Ahora se podrían comprar por unos 35-40 € (apenas se han revalorizado con la subida de la plata). Hablo de precios entre profesionales, en EBAY o en una numismática sí que se podría intentar sacar el doble, pero si quiero el dinero de forma inmediata, los comerciantes no pagarían más.

Respecto a los contactos profesionales: YO NUNCA LOS BRINDO A NADIE, ya que no tengo nada que ganar y sí mucho que perder. Ahora bien, si le interesa comprar plata a precio spot -4% hasta spot (depende de las piezas) yo sí se las puedo ofrecer. Ahora bien: no son onzas puras, sino moneda de ley .925 ó inferior. En ocasiones en internet aún se puede comprar mejor.

Los precios son orientativos, pero van por esa línea. En ocasiones pueden ser inferiores, según el momento y según el producto. En otras ocasiones no habrá plata disponible. Realmente no me importa hacer negocios, pero escarmenté con las ventas pretéritas y la mala leche que gastan algunos envidiosos. Por eso pese a que yo sí tengo producto y contactos, no me apetece poner anuncios para que nadie crea que mis intervenciones son interesadas para "colocar" plata en el foro.

A los particulares siempre se les puede pedir más dinero por pieza, pero la experiencia me ha demostrado que trabajar con profesionales me hace ganar mucho más dinero. Pero con algunos foreros, sigo haciendo tratos en el metal, que confío que nos beneficien a todos. 

Las onzas puras que me van entrando me las quedo yo, ya que a excepción expresa de los pandas de China, ya no pido moneda nueva. Para mí no tiene demasiado sentido. Hace tres días me ofrecieron tubos de la onza Libertad de México de 2011 a 37 € (precio de amigo). A mí ya no me interesa subir a esa espiral de precios en metal puro, porque es mucha inversión sin apenas valor añadido y no podré hacer un doble juego: metal/moneda de colección.

Realmente prefiero adquirir otros tipos de plata con más potencial de revalorización numismático, como la serie de deportes de 10 yuanes de los años 90 de China a un precio medio de 27 euros...y que se podrán vender al doble sin demasiados problemas, ya que la moneda china de hace algunos años está muy buscada.

Aunque sí puedo adquirir plata bullion a precio aproximado de anlagegold24.de puesto en España, no me interesa demasiado su comercialización. Tengo mis motivos.

Por otro lado...SOY COMPRADOR DE TODO TIPO DE PLATA, sin importar ley, estado o formato. Como puede imaginar, soy mucho más comprador que vendedor y los beneficios del metal son para adquirir más metal seleccionado.

No haré publicidad en este foro. Realmente no me interesa demasiado. Quien lo desee que contacte en privado. Pero si alguien busca el producto bullion onza pura, creo que es mejor que no pierda el tiempo conmigo y que acuda a las tiendas de internet alemanas.

No obstante mi asesoramiento desinteresado sí lo puedo brindar a todos los foreros con los que no me lleve mal y que la conciencia de cada cual valore si existe empatía entre nosotros.:rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Tú si que eres simplísimo.
> 
> Nadie en su sano juicio ha fundido un karlillo de 12 o 2000 ptas hasta antes de ayer, como quien dice.
> 
> ...




Jajajaja....esa si que sería buena...una década colando monedas de falsa ley por parte de la FNMT....

Anda, majete, háztelo mirar, tú si que eres simple...Ninguna casa de la moneda haría tal tontería...Si lo hubiesen hecho su reputación estaría por los suleos y se podrían meter por el culo sus monedas de colección que son tan rentables.


Venga, si tienes más confianza en las instituciones alemanas, compáralas con las monedas de 10 euros alemanas...

A veces conviene tener algo de seso...

Veo que os está jodiendo bien bien el negocio los karlillos...pobres numis!


Por cierto, otra posibilidad es acercarse a una joyería y que verifiquen la ley allí mismo. Es trivial.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> La ley de las emisiones de 12 y 20 euros la garantiza la FNMT y por tanto el Estado. Mentir en eso es un delito de carcel pero hacer correr el rumor de que el Estado estafa con el contenido de plata de una emisión oficial también lo es y a mi se me están empezando a hinchar los cojones de aguantar tantas estupideces.
> 
> A la próxima insinuación de que el Estado engaña con el contenido en plata va el pantallazo a la FNMT y a la unidad de delitos económicos por difundir falsos rumores en beneficio propio y poniendo en riesgo la credibilidad de la FNMT.



Buena idea. 

Yo ya he pillado pantallazos. A alguno se le va a acabar cayendo el pelo con tanto deseo de engañar y manipular.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pensaba que el peso aseguraria la ley , perdon por la ignorancia .De todos modos no pienso tampoco pesar nada .



Peso y volumen debería ser suficiente, pero a medida que vaya subiendo la plata cada vez será más rentable hacer falsificaciones de calidad. A más de un experto les han colado columnarios chinos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico-3.html#post2036036
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:




Jajajajaja....se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo...

Mira, es evidentísimo lo de los multinicks para los que le hemos estado leyendo.

Por cierto, fantasmón-TioGilito888, revisa las reglas del foro: LOS MULTINICKS ESTÁN PROHIBIDOS.

La sanción es baneo perpetuo.





Fantasmón dijo:


> En este foro ha habido mucha desinformación, no sé por qué fastidió tanto que se hiciera campaña por la plata. Algunos foreros han ganado más que otros...pero *hay que estar enfermo para invertarse multinicks de forma paranoica *ó pillarle manía a una moneda.



¿Hablas por ti mismo?


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Seamos claros.
> 
> Por aquí pululan cada vez más numis y están muy jodidos de no controlar el flujo de información.
> 
> Nada, a adaptarse a los tiempos o a joderse. Ya se acabó la época que uno soltaba un rumor en el mercadillo y la gente no tenía forma de contrastarlo.



Sí, Monstruo, seamos claros.

Aquí hay muchos foreros a los que has jodido colocándoles los krugers y ridiculizando la adquisición de paquillos.

Desde entonces la plata ha triplicado al oro...y eso escuece .

¿Por qué ya no aparecen los Hermanos Platapillao? Pues porque esos personajes semianalfabetos que inventaste para ridiculizar a los compradores de paquilos, han superado tu portfolio en más de un 300%...y eso escuece .

¿Sabías que un metro cúbico de plata vale más de 10,7 millones de euros? 

Ah...sí perdona, acabo de leer que compraste "toneladas" de paquillos, cuando la plata contenida valía menos de 6 euros para así evitarte las colas en el BdE :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vayamos por partes, Sr. Negrofuturo:
> 
> Que yo saque a relucir recomendaciones del pasado no es para lucir "quién la tiene más larga", sino para defenderme de los vilipendios creados por un forero y sus adláteres. Además así el foro aprenderá mucho:
> 
> ...




A ver, os lo traduzco....

"Hola soy TioGilipeto y vengo a venderos mierdaplata a spot-4%...¡vaya regalo!"


Les recuerdo a los neófitos que quieran comprar, que lo importante no es el precio de compra: Lo importante es el precio de venta. 

Por lo tanto, antes de comprar ninguna moneda, deben de asegurarse a que precio y con qué facilidad pueden venderla. ES LO MÁS IMPORTANTE, y es lo que no quieren que verifiquéis....

Avisados estáis todos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sí, Monstruo, seamos claros.
> 
> Aquí hay muchos foreros a los que has jodido colocándoles los krugers y ridiculizando la adquisición de paquillos.
> 
> ...




Krugers?

Tú has oido campanas con los krugers...


La gente en este foro ha comprado de todo...desde Krugers, eagles, Kookaburras,....y platino y paladio....y también mierdaplata pagada a un mierdaprecio de mercado...

Nadie tiene manía a ninguna moneda...sólo tú a los Krugerrands...jajajaja

Y te recuerdo que este hilo está para hablar de los karlillos...

Venga, aporta algo y dinos como verificas tú la ley...si es que sabes...:XX:


----------



## hornblower (1 May 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo está el patio.
> que ponzi (al pobre le han baneado por bastante menos de lo que se les permite aquí a casi todos) sea el monster no lo tengo claro... cuando vuelva se lo preguntamos (aunque el afirma que no), pero que fantasmón es multinickpremiun... eso es indiscutible (repasad sus post y veréis que clavan frases, argumentos etc)
> tengo un colega que presume de que en los años de vino y rosas de las puntocom empezó con 300.000 y ganó 15 kilos de ex-pesetas jugando con terras en pocos meses. y es verdad. Compartíamos aficiones y trabajo y doy fe.
> lo que no dice es que luego palmó casi todo (dudo mucho que al final salvará más de un kilo)
> ...




Da igual si realmente lo hizo o no pero en su momento sí fue lo que defendió y ésa era la estrategia correcta, comprar plata lo más barata posible. Tampoco creo que cueste tanto reconocerlo.

Yo tampoco entendía que se comprara carlillos cuando el spot era inferior a 12 euros. Con posterioridad sí, claro que sí, pero no antes.
Por eso también compré paquillos, duros, bullion... (carlillos a 5 euros que valen 17 y con seguro a 12). 
Me pasa lo mismo con las monedas de 20, no compraría cuando puedo pagar 14 por el mismo peso en plata aunque su facial sea de 12, pero para gustos los colores.


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, os lo traduzco....
> 
> "Hola soy TioGilipeto y vengo a venderos mierdaplata a spot-4%...¡vaya regalo!"
> 
> ...




Creo que te equivocas, Monstruo, a mí no me hace falta vender monedas a ningún forero para vivir. Me da igual vender, que no vender.

Tú eras quien compraba y vendía carlillos para ganarte 0,9 €.

Yo puedo vender cantidades ilimitadas de moneda de plata en el extranjero y obtener un spot -5%. En fundición española me pagan un -8%/-6%. De ahí esos porcentajes.

Supongo que te da mucha rabia que la plata haya subido tanto y tú apenas tienes. Ambos sabemos que lo de las toneladas de carlillos es una tontería...a lo sumo tienes los que ofreciste para vender en el foro.

Y que algunos foreros te desenmascaren: de monedas no tienes ni idea y tus consejos han tenido un mal recorrido.

Quien no te hizo caso triplicó beneficios.


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Yo al principio era bastante escéptico con los karlillos, pero cuanto más molesta que se compren más compro. :rolleye:
> 
> Al principio se ponía en duda que tuvieran validez legal, a pesar de que muchos foreros los habian usado para hacer pagos normales o incluso ingresado en grandes cantidades en cuentas bancarias. Luego vinieron debates absurdos sobre las limaduras, y ahora se duda de su contenido en plata. A ver qué tontería se inventan ahora para amedrentar al personal, y llamarlos imbéciles por no comprar pakillos y seguirle el juego a los honestos numis que quieren hacernos ricos a todos.¿Cuánto pakillo se habrá dejado de negociar porque muchos cliente potenciales han preferido los karlillos? Y es una pena, porque comprar pakillos a 3 y colocarlos a 6 fue buen negocio hace no demasiados meses. Buen negocio para los trileros de siempre, claro.
> 
> ...



Lo de este post ya apesta. Entre la cantidad de multinicks que hay y luego los pomperos intoxicadores. Primero con lo del poder liberatorio, ahora con que no son plata .925. ¿que será lo próximo que la plata que contienen está maldita? ¿que dan alergia al tocarlos?. A algunos se les ve el plumero demasiaso.


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> La ley de las emisiones de 12 y 20 euros la garantiza la FNMT y por tanto el Estado. Mentir en eso es un delito de carcel pero hacer correr el rumor de que el Estado estafa con el contenido de plata de una emisión oficial también lo es y a mi se me están empezando a hinchar los cojones de aguantar tantas estupideces.
> 
> A la próxima insinuación de que el Estado engaña con el contenido en plata va el pantallazo a la FNMT y a la unidad de delitos económicos por difundir falsos rumores en beneficio propio y poniendo en riesgo la credibilidad de la FNMT.



Me acabas de dar una idea.


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Lo de este post ya apesta. Entre la cantidad de multinicks que hay y luego los pomperos intoxicadores. Primero con lo del poder liberatorio, ahora con que no son plata .925. ¿que será lo próximo que la plata que contienen está maldita? ¿que dan alergia al tocarlos?. A algunos se les ve el plumero demasiaso.



A mi como si dicen que son de esparto,voy a seguir comprando las que pueda.....


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

¿Pero por qué se ponen las señoritas tan nerviosas?

O sea, el rumor que surge FUERA DEL FORO y que lo saben 4 foreros, constatamos que el rumor está difundido por varias zonas geográficas diferentes, pero no le damos crédito alguno, ya que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Después empezáis a llenarnos los buzones de privados de que a ver que pasa, que cual es el rumor. 

Primero queréis saber de que se trata, y cuando lo sabéis os volvéis todas locas acusándonos de manipuladores y amenazándonos con denuncias por difamar a la FNMT?

Que pasa ¿todavía no han llegado vuestros padres a casa?


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué se ponen las señoritas tan nerviosas?
> 
> O sea, el rumor que surge FUERA DEL FORO y que lo saben 4 foreros, constatamos que el rumor está difundido por varias zonas geográficas diferentes, pero no le damos crédito alguno, ya que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



Segun monster tu eres tiogilito ,yo segundaresidencia :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

Códgio penal:

Artículo 284. 

Se impondrá la pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años o multa de doce a veinticuatro meses a los que:

Empleando violencia, amenaza o engaño, intentaren alterar los precios que hubieren de resultar de la libre concurrencia de productos, mercancías, títulos valores o instrumentos financieros, servicios o cualesquiera otras cosas muebles o inmuebles que sean objeto de contratación, sin perjuicio de la pena que pudiere corresponderles por otros delitos cometidos.

*Difundieren noticias o rumores, por sí o a través de un medio de comunicación, sobre personas o empresas en que a sabiendas se ofrecieren datos económicos total o parcialmente falsos con el fin de alterar o preservar el precio de cotización de un valor o instrumento financiero, obteniendo para sí o para tercero un beneficio económico superior a los 300.000 euros o causando un perjuicio de idéntica cantidad.*

Utilizando información privilegiada, realizaren transacciones o dieren órdenes de operación susceptibles de proporcionar indicios engañosos sobre la oferta, la demanda o el precio de valores o instrumentos financieros, o se aseguraren utilizando la misma información, por sí o en concierto con otros, una posición dominante en el mercado de dichos valores o instrumentos con la finalidad de fijar sus precios en niveles anormales o artificiales.

En todo caso se impondrá la pena de inhabilitación de uno a dos años para intervenir en el mercado financiero como actor, agente o mediador o informador.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 May 2011)

[Mode ironic on]
*Aviso a todos los foreros:*

Papasito Bender, en un gesto de altruismo sin precendentes, se ofrece a comprar todos los karlillos "falsos" emitidos por la FNMT al precio desorbitado de *¡¡¡ 5 leuros !!!*

¡¡Aprovechad hoy la ocasión porque mañana no valdrán ni 4 ya que se ha descubierto el pastel !!

*Eso sí, tienen que estar en su plástico original y sin marcas de dentadura* (se ha observado un incremento de mordeduras en los karlillos circulantes, quizás provenientes de foreros de burbuja.info que los confunden con euros de chocolate)

[Mode ironic off]


----------



## Fantasmón (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué se ponen las señoritas tan nerviosas?
> 
> O sea, el rumor que surge FUERA DEL FORO y que lo saben 4 foreros, constatamos que el rumor está difundido por varias zonas geográficas diferentes, pero no le damos crédito alguno, ya que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón, Sr. Platón. 

Si uno se duerme con niños, es fácil que acabe meado. 

Como podrá comprobar son chivatillos de niños y serán delatores de mayores que utilizarán al primo de Zumosol para intentar intimidar.


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

Venga, yo por no haceros el feo os doy 12,10 para que no perdaís el facial y el viaje.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Pero estais tontos?

SI os estoy diciendo que el RUMOR que circula no tiene ni pies ni cabeza!!!

Donde está mi beneficio económico?

Donde altero el valor de una cotización?

Si os vais por la pata abajo por un rumor de mierda, pues venga, acudir al juzgado campeones.

De verdad que se os va la pinza.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Modere lo que está diciendo, ¿es Ud un inconsciente? o quiere cargarse este foro.



Mire señor, usted creo que no entiende lo que yo escribo.

Reviselo anda, le tengo todavía cierto respeto.


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Yo lo veo como cuando zp nos dijo que los chinos iban a inyectar 9000 millones de euros en nuestro sistema bancario mas solido del mundo.
¿eso fue delito?.
No hay que alarmarse amigos, simplemente acumular mas metal,sin parar.:


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

Aquí nadie va a ir a ningún juzgado, bastante coupado estoy acaparando como para perder una mañana. Sólo trato de hacer ver a quien difunde rumores la sorpresa que se puede llevar nada más que eso. Ni he nombrado ni acusado a nadie, dios me libre de hacerlo. El caso es que este post ha degenerado en rumorología, insultos y dudas acerca de las monedas de 2 euros y eso sólo tiene 2 beneficiarios: los numis y los pillasos con buillón; a esta gente le aconsejo que abra un hilo nuevo si quiere pero que, por favor, dejen de enmierdar este. Hay gente que ya se ha ido hara y otros seguiremos el mismo camino.

Saludos.


----------



## vigobay (1 May 2011)

Bajemos la tensión hombre!! 

A mi el rumor me hace gracia y eso que tengo digamos bastantes karlillos pero veo que a algunos les preocupa y se ponen nerviosos. En fin, yo veo positivo que en el foro conozcamos que existe y vete tu a saber si el que lo lanzó es algún forero espabilado para intentar conseguir raspar los últimos restos de los BDE donde aún quedan o los cajeros que ven que perdieron una oportunidad y al final están abriendo sus ojos al brillo del metal. 

Por mi lado Don´t worry, Be Happy todo sigue igual y el que pueda a seguir cargando karlillos que no dude en hacerlo ya que es una chorrada tipical spanish porque somos como somos.

Bueno, lo de denunciar y demás en fin, no comments!! es un rumor que plantearse denunciar significa que le preocupa y este rumor es una auténtica chorrada de parvulario.8:

Trankis todos y hablemos de mi libro!!! o perdón de Karlillos


----------



## vigobay (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El desconocimiento del C.P. no te exime de sus obligaciones.



Estoy de acuerdo en eso, pero ¿Porqué me citas? mejor es que lo pongas como un mensaje a continuación porque no entiendo la relación


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Estoy decepcionado. Nadie me responde al problema simple que he planteado, ni siquiera los supuestos "superehjpertos plateros":




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Problemilla para reflexionar.
> 
> Mañana el FMI anuncia la creación de una divisa mundial con respaldo oro+dolar+euro.
> 
> ...



Y añado:

(3) ¿Qué les ocurre a los tenedores de oro?




Por otra parte, tampoco he visto que los "superehjpertos" aporten nada al hilo...¿Sabrán cómo verificar la ley de un karlillo? Han tenido la ocasión de demostrarlo, y aportar al hilo, y sin embargo callan como ignorantes...ienso:


----------



## Atanor (1 May 2011)

Vamos a ver:

Al juzgado tienen que ir esos ciudadanos que han oido o les han contado que el Estado a través del emisor oficial de moneda y timbre roba creando monedas con una ley mas baja de la que publican en el BOE. Si estos ciudadanos que son conocedores de un supuesto delito no acuden al juzgado con una moneda de 12 euros y una prueba de que no es ley 925 pero se dedican a propagar el rumor en un foro entonces son los típicos barandilleros que hacen circular rumores para alterar el precio. Algo que cualquiera puede poner en conocimiento de la autoridad sin ninguna denuncia en el juzgado. Basta con visitar esta web y ya ellos decidirán si le dan curso o no https://www.gdt.guardiacivil.es/webgdt/home_alerta.php

El daño colateral es que como bien dice Negrofuturo lo primero que hagan mientras investigan las IP´s y la propagación del rumor sea cerrar este foro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en eso, pero ¿Porqué me citas? mejor es que lo pongas como un mensaje a continuación porque no entiendo la relación



¿Por qué te pones nervioso?

ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Al juzgado tienen que ir esos ciudadanos que han oido o les han contado que el Estado a través del emisor oficial de moneda y timbre roba creando monedas con una ley mas baja de la que publican en el BOE. Si estos ciudadanos que son conocedores de un supuesto delito no acuden al juzgado con una moneda de 12 euros y una prueba de que no es ley 925 pero se dedican a propagar el rumor en un foro entonces son los típicos barandilleros que hacen circular rumores para alterar el precio. Algo que cualquiera puede poner en conocimiento de la autoridad sin ninguna denuncia en el juzgado. Basta con visitar esta web y ya ellos decidirán si le dan curso o no https://www.gdt.guardiacivil.es/webgdt/home_alerta.php
> 
> El daño colateral es que como bien dice Negrofuturo lo primero que hagan mientras investigan las IP´s y la propagación del rumor sea cerrar este foro.



Eso es lo que desearían. No, no creo que cierren el foro por eso. A lo sumo un par de hilos. 

Aunque yo me andaría con pies de plomo. Si a alguien no le interesa que se desarrolle el tema metalífero es a la banca, y ya sabemos quien manda en este país...La plata es famosa por dar lugar a chivos expiatorios...Y concenados severamente por difundir rumores en internet por interés propio ya los ha habido...aunque no creo que nadie haya llegado a la desfachatez de acusar de falsificación de ley a la Casa de la Moneda...


----------



## vigobay (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hombre, te cito por esto que dices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues entonces si que lo entiendo menos porque digo que es una chorrada de parvulario y estoy participando en su negación por el foro. Pero en fin, lo dejamos así aunque desde luego no te has lucido precisamente.


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Estoy decepcionado. Nadie me responde al problema simple que he planteado, ni siquiera los supuestos "superehjpertos plateros":
> 
> :



Es que lo mejor es no darte cancha ,ve a exponerlo a otros hilos a ver si cuela majete,si nadie te contestase estaria arreglado el problema contigo(prometo no hacerlo ni cuando me llames secondhome:XX


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Al juzgado tienen que ir esos ciudadanos que han oido o les han contado que el Estado a través del emisor oficial de moneda y timbre roba creando monedas con una ley mas baja de la que publican en el BOE.



Pues nada, mañana después de pasar por el BDE tocará mañana de juzgados.


----------



## DrJ (1 May 2011)

Agradezco a los co-foreros que han compartido los rumores que han llegado a sus oídos. 

Me alegro de oír semejantes teorías conspiranoides pues indican que vamos por el buen camino ("ladran luego cabalgamos") y demuestran el ansia de algunos por conseguir los restos del denostado karlillo de a 12. Supongo que la siguiente jugada sera afirmar que el BdE no piensa canjearlo por dinero "corriente".

(Para los que mañana van a irse "de juzgados" les facilito las pruebas, en este enlace del BdE tienen un pdf que les permite consultar las características de las monedas de colección emitidas por dicho banco junto con la referencia al BOE donde figura la preceptiva orden de emisión).


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Agradezco a los co-foreros que han compartido los rumores que han llegado a sus oídos.
> 
> Me alegro de oír semejantes teorías conspiranoides pues indican que vamos por el buen camino ("ladran luego cabalgamos") y demuestran el ansia de algunos por conseguir los restos del denostado karlillo de a 12. Supongo que la siguiente jugada sera afirmar que el BdE no piensa canjearlo por dinero "corriente".
> 
> (Para los que mañana van a irse "de juzgados" les facilito las pruebas, en este enlace del BdE tienen un pdf que les permite consultar las características de las monedas de colección emitidas por dicho banco junto con la referencia al BOE donde figura la preceptiva orden de emisión).



Supongo, y que alguien lo aclare si lo sabe, que tendrían que anunciarlo en el BOE y establecer un periodo de canje. Sería estúpido no cambiar papeles impresos a coste casi cero por plata de ley, pero viendo los ineptos que nos gobiernan y los borregos que les votan todo es posible.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> te jugada sera afirmar que el BdE no piensa canjearlo por dinero "corriente".
> 
> (Para los que mañana van a irse "de juzgados" les facilito las pruebas,



Gracias. 

¿Cree que debería mencionar (ya que me paso por allí) algo de los que las han fundido y han comprobado su ley a través de la destrucción de las mismas?

¿Tiene algún texto que facilitarme al respecto?


----------



## DrJ (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> ¿Cree que debería mencionar (ya que me paso por allí) algo de los que las han fundido y han comprobado su ley a través de la destrucción de las mismas?
> 
> ¿Tiene algún texto que facilitarme al respecto?



Posiblemente no me he explicado bien

En ningún momento ha sido mi intención identificar a los foreros que han comentado la existencia del citado rumor con los iniciadores del mismo. Si he dado esa sensación le pido disculpas tanto a vd. como al resto de afectados.

Aclarado esto supongo que la destrucción de una prueba (con independencia de la legalidad de dicho acto) no es un buen camino para iniciar una demanda. 
Ya que parece dar crédito a la existencia de dichas piezas puesto que afirma que "_han comprobado su ley_", le pediría que si consigue hacerse con una de ellas por favor no la destruya pues existen otros métodos para verificar su ley. Según el resultado de esa verificación podemos encontrarnos con diferentes figuras legales que seguro podremos debatir.


----------



## perogrullo (1 May 2011)

Os muestro una curiosidad que he puesto en otro hilo:

La estadística de Google sobre búsquedas de las palabras "12 euros"

Está claro que los catalanes somos los más interesados

Cities
1. Barcelona, Spain	
2. Valencia, Spain	
3. Bilbao, Spain	
4. La Coruna, Spain	
5. Madrid, Spain	
6. Toulouse, France	
7. Courbevoie, France	
8. Marseille, France	
9. Lisbon, Portugal	
10. Paris, France	

Languages
1. Catalan	
2. Spanish	
3. French	
4. Finnish	
5. Portuguese	
6. English	
7. Dutch	
8. German


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Aclarado esto supongo que la destrucción de una prueba (con independencia de la legalidad de dicho acto) no es un buen camino para iniciar una demanda.



No se preocupe que tengo k12 de sobra que pueden servir como prueba en un momento dado.

Lo que me interesa, y lo que salvo error nadie ha podido todavía aclarar, es lo de la i o alegalidad de fundir moneda de curso legal en territorio nacional.

Me refiero a una disposición legal en vigencia y lo menos sujeta a interpretación posible que diga que un ciudadano español no puede fundir una moneda de curso legal.

Gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No se preocupe que tengo k12 de sobra que pueden servir como prueba en un momento dado.
> 
> Lo que me interesa, y lo que salvo error nadie ha podido todavía aclarar, es lo de la i o alegalidad de fundir moneda de curso legal en territorio nacional.
> 
> ...



No es mala prueba, teniendo en cuenta que muchos niegan la existencia de esa moneda, incluyendo empleados de banca.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No se preocupe que tengo k12 de sobra que pueden servir como prueba en un momento dado.
> 
> Lo que me interesa, y lo que salvo error nadie ha podido todavía aclarar, es lo de la i o alegalidad de fundir moneda de curso legal en territorio nacional.
> 
> ...



Destruir un karlillo no puede considerarse delito. En el Código Penal Español solo se considera como tal la falsificación de moneda.

La confusión debe venir por el Código Penal Mexicano en el que aparece recogido "la destrucción de moneda".


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2011)

Ese tema ya se trató tiempo atrás: hay un vació legal sobre la destrucción de moneda.


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Destruir un karlillo no puede considerarse delito. En el Código Penal CP solo se considera como tal la falsificación de moneda.
> 
> La confusión debe venir por el Código Penal Mexicano en el que aparece recogido "la destrucción de moneda".



Ya, personalmente creo que no hay legislación ni jurisprudencia que sancione tal acción.

El único reducto sería considerar el "soporte físico" como un bien de uso público.

Podría ser de aplicación el Art. 264.1.4 CP:

"El que causare daños en propiedad ajena, *que afecten a bienes de dominio o uso público*, será castigado con la pena de prisión de uno a tres años y multa de doce a veinticuatro meses"

El BDE considera los billetes como bien publico...
Portal del Cliente Bancario - Productos bancarios - Efectivo y cheques - Conservación de los billetes


----------



## Platón (1 May 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Ese tema ya se trató tiempo atrás: hay un vació legal sobre la destrucción de moneda.



Hay vacío pero la cantinela de que la moneda de curso legal no se puede fundir la he escuchado cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Ya, personalmente creo que no hay legislación ni jurisprudencia que sancione tal acción.
> 
> El único reducto sería considerar el "soporte físico" como un bien de uso público.
> 
> ...



En el momento que el billete es tuyo deja de ser de dominio publico. Además lo pone bien claro, propiedad ajena. Cosa distinta es que le rompas los karlillos al monstruo porque te cae mal.


----------



## davitin (1 May 2011)

Buenas.

Hace tiempo que no posteo en este hilo.

Es totalmente cierto que se han "acabado" las monedas de 12 euros en el bde de valencia...me pase hace como 3 semanas o asi y me dijeron que ni tenian ni iban a traer mas.

Por cierto, tengo entendido que ya es mas barato comprar plata en monedas de 20 que en plata "a pelo"...sera momento de ir cargando ya con las de 20.

Que putada que no pude pillar mas de las de 12...en fin...chicos, esto va bien, va a ser un buen negocio.


----------



## davitin (1 May 2011)

Por cierto, recuerdo que un forero ponia en su firma una pagina html incrustada con el valor de la plata de las monedas y tal...luego la cambio por otra pagina menos legible...la primera molaba mas.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, recuerdo que un forero ponia en su firma una pagina html incrustada con el valor de la plata de las monedas y tal...luego la cambio por otra pagina menos legible...la primera molaba mas.



Garrapatez.

Aún las de 20 no estan a tope (la onza sale a 40 €), pero en breve se arregla, en cuanto llegue a $50 seguro que se dispara.


----------



## DrJ (1 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No se preocupe que tengo k12 de sobra que pueden servir como prueba en un momento dado.
> 
> Lo que me interesa, y lo que salvo error nadie ha podido todavía aclarar, es lo de la i o alegalidad de fundir moneda de curso legal en territorio nacional.
> 
> ...



Para evitar malentendidos y ya que se mueve en la ambigüedad , le pregunto directamente : *¿dice Vd haber visto monedas k12 con menor ley de la publicada?*

En relación a su pregunta yo no soy persona cualificada para afirmar nada , pero, por si le interesa, le daré mi opinión:

Aunque el sentido común (y las peliculas yankis ) me dicen lo contrario ,en la Ley sobre regulación de la moneda metálica (es una Ley del 75 pero el texto incluye las actualizaciones posteriores) solo dice :

_«Cuatro. Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa cualquier alteración o modificación de las características físicas de las monedas de curso legal, sin autorización de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, para su empleo como soporte de publicidad o para cualquier otro fin distinto al previsto en la norma de emisión.»_

Ni siquiera parece ser de aplicación en el supuesto que plantea Vd.

Por otra parte (gracias a S. Google) también he encontrado lo siguiente ( RECOMENDACIÓN DE LA COMISIÓN EUROPEA de 22 de marzo de 2010 sobre el alcance y los efectos del curso legal de los billetes y monedas en euros  ):

_6. Destrucción total por individuos de monedas y billetes expedidos
Los Estados miembros no prohibirán ni penalizarán la destrucción total por individuos de pequeñas cantidades de monedas y billetes en euros. Sin embargo, deben prohibir la destrucción no autorizada de grandes cantidades de billetes y monedas en euros._

Esto es una recomendación que no he encontrado implementada en nuestra ley, además tendría que aclarar que se entiende por pequeñas y grandes cantidades.


----------



## inver (2 May 2011)

Entiendo que cualquier comerciante en metales preciosos con un mínimo volumen de negocio tendrá un espectrometro que en segundos te dice la ley sin necesidad de fundir ni mandar a laboratorio, (Hay modelos desde 1000€).
Si una moneda tan difundida no tuviese la ley requerida, ya abrían rodado cabezas.

Ya puestos. Nadie tiene a un amigo con un aparatito de esos?.


----------



## juan35 (2 May 2011)

Plata -12%, pasar por el FORO de la PLATA, hoy mas de uno no dormimos


----------



## bubbler (2 May 2011)

Sobre el tema del rumor puedo deducir lo siguiente:

- Decepción: El rumor es infundado para condicionar

- Estafa: - Por la parte emisora: FNMT (personalmente no creo que sea)
- Por el tenedor...
Moldes y a dopar plata hasta conseguir ley 725... Luego se lo vendo a algún primo que será el que vaya a la fundición y le caiga el muerto.

¿Qué hace falta para hacer moldes? ¿Cómo quedarían?

Que conste que yo sólo estoy exponiendo mi lógica y mis dudas, sin acusar a nadie.

Siiiiiin embargo, sí es cierto que si se está repartiendo un marrón, supongo que todas las papeletas las tendrán los del Bid-Ask; pero claro es una percepción mía y seguramente equivocada... Peeeeero si no lo estuviese, las neuronas de mi cerebro me hacen pensar que si fuese el monster o electric0 estaría nerviosillo, uno porque abrió dicho hilo, y el otro por decir el tema del primo al que le vendió las monedas (y con esto no quiero ni ofender, ni atacar ni nada negativo).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (2 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> ´-En el banco de España me comentaron que estas monedas no son destinadas a circulacion sino que son monedas de coleccion , por lo que no se pueden usar para realizar un pago.
> 
> El "formato del dinero " es a nivel Europeo por lo que supongo que una moneda que no tenga valor facial fuera de España , no es realmente "dinero" fuera .
> 
> ...



Las monedas son dinero duro y fiat en España, no así en Europa amijo. 
Es usted un multinick muy ingenuo si cree en lo que dicen los del BdE:bla:
Es obligatorio para cualquier establecimiento aceptar el pago con las mismas hasta la cantidad de 120€, normalmente dado que desconocen este hecho puedes pagar sin problemas la cantidad que te salga de los ******** ya que luego las puede ingresar el comercio sin problemas en su banco o caja, o utilizarlas para pagar a sus proveedores o empleados.
No dejamos nada son dinero fuera también porque son hard money bullion internacional, ya que su sellito del banco de españa le da toda validez sobre su ley.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (2 May 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Añade a tu lista de ignorados mi nick, ganaremos todos.



No se te ocurra darme instrucciones/consejos/indicaciones/lo que sea.
Soy libre. Si te molesto ingorame tú. Frente a tu manipulación mi claridad con los demás foreros, que es para los que pretendo ser útil. Si, efectivamente tú no tienes remedio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> Plata -12%, pasar por el FORO de la PLATA, hoy mas de uno no dormimos



Los tenedores de karlillos duermen a pierna suelta....No creo que sea lo mismo para los tenedores de bullion o paquillos...

También los que tienen oro ni se inmutan...

Vamos captando las diferencias de riesgo entre unos metales y otros?


----------



## juan35 (2 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los tenedores de karlillos duermen a pierna suelta....No creo que sea lo mismo para los tenedores de bullion o paquillos...
> 
> También los que tienen oro ni se inmutan...
> 
> Vamos captando las diferencias de riesgo entre unos metales y otros?



jajaja, mira que eres malo. Me imagino que tendras un poco de todo, como yo.

Saludos


----------



## Gamu (2 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los tenedores de karlillos duermen a pierna suelta....No creo que sea lo mismo para los tenedores de bullion o paquillos...
> 
> También los que tienen oro ni se inmutan...
> 
> Vamos captando las diferencias de riesgo entre unos metales y otros?



Yo vendí la semana pasada el 70% de mi cartera de plata no-carlillo. Y aumenté mi cartera carlillera.

Menos mal...


----------



## Platón (2 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Para evitar malentendidos y ya que se mueve en la ambigüedad , le pregunto directamente : *¿dice Vd haber visto monedas k12 con menor ley de la publicada?*



*Jamás he afirmado tal disparate.
*

Yo he hablado de ríos, litros, y merca.

De hecho ahora mismo acudiré a las autoridades competentes para poner en su conocimiento que hay personas difundiendo ese rumor.

También aprovecharé para señalar a los que difunden el rumor de que que los particulares estamos obligados a aceptar monedas de 12 euros posteriores al 2004 como medio de pago. *No tengo porque aceptar ni una*, y que me lo diga un bancario (que no banquero) con tal solemnidad me causa hasta descojone.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> *Jamás he afirmado tal disparate.
> *
> 
> Yo he hablado de ríos, litros, y merca.
> ...



No tienes por que, pero las aceptarías gustosamente. Pero tienes razón una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## San Karlillo (2 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Las monedas son dinero duro y fiat en España, no así en Europa amijo.
> Es usted un multinick muy ingenuo si cree en lo que dicen los del BdE:bla:



Otro que me dice multinick , en este foro hay varios que estan rozando la paranoia .

Respecto a destruir moneda , nadie confirma que estas monedas sean de curso legal. ¿Donde se especifica?

El banco de España especifica esto:

_Desde enero de 2004, se denominan monedas de colección en euros aquellas que no están destinadas a la circulación, acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor nominal y diseño diferente de las destinadas a la circulación.

Además, deben diferir perceptiblemente de las que circulan en, al menos, dos de las siguientes tres características: color, peso y diámetro.

Por su parte, las monedas conmemorativas, son monedas destinadas a la circulación y de curso legal en toda la zona del euro._

Ademas ¿Porque me van a mentir en el BDE ?


----------



## Garrapatez (2 May 2011)

Jo jo, vaya fin de semana que os habéis pasado. Se va uno dos días del hilo y cuando vuelve está todo manchado de sangre.

Guarden las guadañas, espadas y puñales y dedíquense a pillar karlillone de 12Euros que todavía lo hay.


<iframe width="620" height="420" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2011)

¿Alguien del foro le ha hecho un encargo importante a orodirect últimamente?


New Coin Releases




> Worlds Largest Gold Bulion Maple Bought
> 
> 
> A Spanish precious metals trading company ORO direct, bought the worlds largest gold coin for €3.27 million euros or £2.6 million pounds, its exact material worth, from the estate of an insolvent investment firm at a rare auction in Vienna on June 25. The 100 kg 220 lb gold coin, one of only five Canadian $1,000,000 Maple Leaf coins that the Royal Canadian Mint has ever produced was bought immediately in a written bid from ORO direct, a gold trading company based in Madrid. The coin made of pure .9999 refined gold went under the hammer at the Dorotheum auction house in Vienna on June 25. The worlds largest gold coin weighs 100 kg 220 lb, measures 50 cm in diameter, 3 cm in thickness and is made from bullion with a purity of .9999. The legal tender coin was introduced on 3 May 2007 by the Royal Canadian Mint with a face value of $1,000,000 CAN.
> ...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro le ha hecho un encargo importante a orodirect últimamente?
> 
> 
> New Coin Releases



Yo la pedí pero el seguro de SEUR no la cubría :XX:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> *Jamás he afirmado tal disparate.
> *
> 
> Yo he hablado de ríos, litros, y merca.
> ...



Tira la piedra y esconde la mano que valiente eres Platon..:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## davitin (3 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> *Jamás he afirmado tal disparate.
> *
> 
> Yo he hablado de ríos, litros, y merca.
> ...



Largate de este hilo ya, payaso.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (3 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro le ha hecho un encargo importante a orodirect últimamente?
> 
> New Coin Releases



La única calderilla que los de Bilbao nos dignaríamos a llevar en el bolsillo, la hostia.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> *Jamás he afirmado tal disparate.
> *
> 
> Yo he hablado de ríos, litros, y merca.
> ...



¡Pero coño! no me había dado cuenta de este post...
Inde******ible la estupidez de tus razonamientos, a saber:

Tu has soltado la mierda de los ríos, litros y merca y todos sabemos para qué, un juez lo tendría bastante claro, ya que no se aprecia animus iocandi por ninguna parte, ahora no te vengas arrugando pollito.

Los particulares no están obligados a aceptar pagos entre los mismos porque no se ofrecen servicios entre los mismos, siempre ha de mediar un profesional o una empresa ejerciendo y tributando como tal. Si yo pido cambio a alguien y me lo da en monedas de 2€ y no me va bien pues no se lo cojo punto. No obstante, los comercios y demás si que están obligados hasta el susodicho límite.

Por último no sé si dirás lo de bancario por mi, porque en ese caso aciertas, pero piensa un poco melón pasao, ¿tú de verdad piensas que Botin o Francisco Gonzalez van a postear contigo? Conformate conmigo que soy Responsable de dos Áreas de negocio en Madrid.

Sin acritud, pero ha veces las ganas de manipular trascienden a lo personal y en ese momento es cuando se produce una gran injusticia, la de que no lo estais haciendo compartiendo espacio físico con el que pretendeis insultar.


----------



## el ganador (3 May 2011)

que pesaos con lo del juez...


----------



## Platón (3 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Tira la piedra y esconde la mano que valiente eres Platon..:XX::XX::XX:



Mira chico, a mi como si eres el que le llevas el café a Botín, no soy clasista, pero siendo del gremio me parece que deberías estar más enterado de la legislación. Por lo menos me alegro de que admitas su existencia, que no es poco.

No tengo nada personal contra ti, ni contra ninguna moneda, puesto que soy parte interesada y no me gusta que me tomen el pelo.

Si quereis ver fantasmas donde no los hay, adelante. Yo no he sido el que me ha colapsado el buzón de mensajes preguntado que pasa, ni quien ha desvelado de que se trataba.




davitin dijo:


> Largate de este hilo ya, payaso.




Probablemente lo haré, pero no por lo que me digas tú. No se que coj.ones esperais tú y toda vuestra secta para banearme como me merezco.

Me encantaría cruzarme contigo por la calle, a ver si nos vemos algún día y te respondo lo que te mereces


----------



## das kind (3 May 2011)

Acabo de hablar con el BdE en Bilbao, preguntando por si les quedaba alguna de 12€. Más que nada, quería ver cómo me contestaban (el qué ya lo sabía). Sin más, me han dicho que no quedan y que no hay ya, con lo que no van a traer más.

Eso sí, de 20€ las que quiera. :rolleye:

Por cierto, ¿en otras entidades soleis conseguir algo?


----------



## arcanoid (3 May 2011)

*Mi impresion*

No se cual es el estado real de los BDE's con respecto a los k12, pero leyendo todo el hilo completo me da la impresion de que ha pasado esto:

1.- Se acabaron en los BDE's sobre marzo, o al menos había una gran escasez. Casi todas las que daban eran piruletas.
2.- A finales de marzo el BDE dio orden en los bancos y cajas de devolver los k12.
3.- En Abríl hemos tenido un mes dulce en algunos BDE porque teniamos las sacas de 83 monedas devueltas por los bancos/cajas.
4.- Hemos terminado con las sacas. Ya no queda en ningun sitio, solo alguna caja/banco despistada algunas sueltas que no se han molestado en devolver.

Me acerco o me alejo de la realidad que ven otros?


----------



## Aferro (3 May 2011)

Mas o menos es asi.
Ahora la duda es si te decicas a perder tiempo buscando algunas k12 por oficinas perdidas o te tiras a las k20

¿Opiones?

Salut


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 May 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Mas o menos es asi.
> Ahora la duda es si te decicas a perder tiempo buscando algunas k12 por oficinas perdidas o te tiras a las k20
> 
> ¿Opiones?
> ...



Depende de en cuánto valores tu tiempo, parece ya muy difícil (como es lógico), encontrar monedas de 12 euros a 12 euros. Yo no me molestaría por buscar monedas de esas fuera del hilo "bid/ask" y similares.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si quereis ver fantasmas donde no los hay, adelante. Yo no he sido el que me ha colapsado el buzón de mensajes preguntado que pasa, ni quien ha desvelado de que se trataba.
> 
> 
> Probablemente lo haré, pero no por lo que me digas tú. No se que coj.ones esperais tú y toda vuestra secta para banearme como me merezco.
> ...



Efectivamente tú has sido quien ha tirado la piedra y ha escondido la pezuña para que otros más ingenuos picaran el anzuelo y fueran corriendo a papa Platón con sus consejos de mediopelo.
Si tan poco te importa a lo que me dedico ¿por que lo has citado? Por cierto, que has estado investigando mis post, ah no! habrá sido otro nick tuyo...:XX:

Yo no soy una secta, pienso por mi mismo y por esa misma razón siento nauseas con los manipuladores, contigo.

A la última oración, con escaso valor literario la verdad, ten cuidadin si lo dices por mi, a ver si el que se lleva una sorpresita eres tú, que ya estoy hasta los cojones de tanto machito de teclado.:bla::bla:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Mas o menos es asi.
> Ahora la duda es si te decicas a perder tiempo buscando algunas k12 por oficinas perdidas o te tiras a las k20
> 
> ¿Opiones?
> ...



Yo veo muy difícil encontrar monedas de 12 ya en sucursal, intenta que te las pidan a ver si tienes suerte y su encaje (y la empresa de manipulado) lo permiten... Si no a por las de 20 sin duda.


----------



## Telecomunista (3 May 2011)

¿Habéis visto esto?

Estaba claro que el BDE al igual que el BCE trabaja para la banca privada.

Pero no sabía que llegase hasta tal punto que sus sucursales están físicamente unidas por una especie de pasadizo en algunas ciudades. 

Me quedé así :: cuando lo ví el otro día en la Coruña al ir a por monedicas.

El BDE unido al banco Santander en la Coruña


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> A la última oración, con escaso valor literario la verdad, ten cuidadin si lo dices por mi, a ver si el que se lleva una sorpresita eres tú, que ya estoy hasta los cojones de tanto machito de teclado.:bla::bla:



No te soliviantes con estas cosas porque aquí hay mucho _keyboard warrior_ que insulta mucho y respeta poco y tal porque está lejos, tras una pantallita de su PC.

Hay mucha gente para la que ser alguien en el foro es importante y se piensa que los demás somos igual jejeje

En definitiva, mucho de esto


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No te soliviantes con estas cosas porque aquí hay mucho _keyboard warrior_ que insulta mucho y respeta poco y tal porque está lejos, tras una pantallita de su PC.
> 
> Hay mucha gente para la que ser alguien en el foro es importante y se piensa que los demás somos igual jejeje
> 
> En definitiva, mucho de esto



Intento no entrar pero es imposible con los contaminadores estos, al final con sus absurdos argumentos logran sacar lo peor de todos.


----------



## Platón (3 May 2011)

No iba por ti, solo por el que me llama payaso y al que tú le das un thanks. Eso lo dice todo de él y de ti también.

A lo demás, mejor ni te contesto. Ciao bambinos


----------



## maruel (3 May 2011)

Alguien de Murcia sabe como va la cosa por el BDE......


----------



## C.J. (3 May 2011)

No me había fijado en que este post tiene etuiquetas:



! ! monster es inocente, ! a ricardo el tonto del foro, ! troll de las 13:40 pasa puntual, .2ªresi is watching you!, 123456=segundaresidencia., ataquemultinick a lomos de un eagle, bubbler cansino-retarded, buster ridiculizado again, buy silver crash jp morgan, cambio cromos por chapas, guerras karlillas, laorelcántabro es gayeron, más monedas agggggg... digo plata, no vale nada, numis vs karlillos, pompero de plata, rios de argento, rita asalta el bde, teneis el bde que os mereceis, vigobay con almorrana dolorosa 




Madre mía que repertorio.


----------



## C.J. (3 May 2011)

maruel dijo:


> Alguien de Murcia sabe como va la cosa por el BDE......



Hace un tiempo por aqui decían que no había. Pero como muchas veces ha pasado que dicen que no hay para que no vaya nadie más y hacerse con todo el paste, yo que tu llamaría:

968 211 641


Luego pon por aquí si hay o no.


Saludos.


----------



## Tylacin (3 May 2011)

maruel dijo:


> Alguien de Murcia sabe como va la cosa por el BDE......



Hola, aqui en Murcia ya no quedan. ¿Alguien sabe como esta la cosa por Alicante y Valencia? Un saludo.


----------



## C.J. (3 May 2011)

Alicante: 965 208 200

Valencia: 963 427 280


En Valencia qcreo que dijeron que no había.


----------



## hortera (3 May 2011)

Aqui hace 15 dias quedaban y supongo que quedarán, como me dijo la cajera: nadie las 'compra'....se puede venir en avion, barco o patera, el ultimo medio es el mas económico, asi tienes mas euritos para comprar metal, son unas islas enfrente al oeste del sahara, ¡¡animo chavalotes¡¡


----------



## sergiodj182 (4 May 2011)

Eres de Lanzarote?? crees que tendran alla? Yo voy dentro de poco aunque no se cuanto dinero se puede transportar en el equipaje de mano.. Aunq tambien te arriesgas a que algun picoleto listillo te acuse de contrabando de metales preciosos y te las confisquen.......


----------



## C.J. (4 May 2011)

sergiodj182 dijo:


> Eres de Lanzarote?? crees que tendran alla? Yo voy dentro de poco aunque no se cuanto dinero se puede transportar en el equipaje de mano.. Aunq tambien te arriesgas a que algun picoleto listillo te acuse de contrabando de metales preciosos y te las confisquen.......



Las Palmas más bien.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2011)

sergiodj182 dijo:


> Eres de Lanzarote?? crees que tendran alla? Yo voy dentro de poco aunque no se cuanto dinero se puede transportar en el equipaje de mano.. Aunq tambien te arriesgas a que algun picoleto listillo te acuse de contrabando de metales preciosos y te las confisquen.......



A mi me pasó en aeropuerto. Tuve que enseñar la mochila con las monedas que llevaba y lo vieron raro que transportara monedas de 12 euros (no las habian visto en la vida y debieron pensar que eran falsas o algo asi), llamadas de comprobación, se informaron y me dejaron pasar. Ve con tiempo que si no igual te quedas en tierra. Y recomiendo no tranportar demasiada cantidad, no mas de 10.000 euros.


----------



## Eldenegro (4 May 2011)

Yo la ultima vez que estuve en Canarias me traje monedas en el equipaje de mano y ni miraron.

Lo que si aviso son dos cosas:

- Si llevais Karlillos no pasar de los 10.000 euros y punto. No te pueden decir nada puesto que es moneda oficial.

- Si llevas plata u oro, cuidado porque el regimen fiscal especial determinan que se tiene que pagar IGIC (el IVA canario) y por ahi se pueden poner tontos. (Si, en Canarias esta al margen de la normativa europea de IVA y se rige por normativa propia, esta asi contemplado en la ley)


----------



## Argentum emere (4 May 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿si váis a una sucursal y os ofrecen los karlillos, todos circulados, los aceptáis igual?


----------



## hinka (4 May 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿si váis a una sucursal y os ofrecen los karlillos, todos circulados, los aceptáis igual?



Más vale karlillo circulado, que no tener karlillo.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 May 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿si váis a una sucursal y os ofrecen los karlillos, todos circulados, los aceptáis igual?



En pocas palabras: sí.


----------



## Arraez (4 May 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> En pocas palabras: sí.



Sí, salvo si son los que me ofrecieron a mi el "jueves plateado" que lo llamáis aquí, dos hasta tenían dos rajas hasta el centro de la moneda, parecía que no iban a aguantar mucho unidas... Estaban tan mal que decidí no traérmelos a Albacete para mi colección jaja.
Pero vamos, que sí.


----------



## DanielFaraday (4 May 2011)

Tengo 30 monedas de 12€ del BdE. ¿De verdad merece comprarse algunas más?


----------



## skifi (4 May 2011)

DanielFaraday dijo:


> Tengo 30 monedas de 12€ del BdE. ¿De verdad merece comprarse algunas más?



Mmmmm ienso: Teniendo en cuenta que aquí hay foreros que las acumulan en cantidades de 4 cifras.... 

La que puedas pillar, si tienes liquidez como para hacerlo, no lo dudes  Aprovecha en nombre de los que no tenemos esa opción, jajaja.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 May 2011)

DanielFaraday dijo:


> Tengo 30 monedas de 12€ del BdE. ¿De verdad merece comprarse algunas más?



Tu verás.


----------



## Overlord (4 May 2011)

-Festival del humor-​
Hoy me dice un cajero del BdE;

Por nosotros a ver si se acaban ya de una vez las moneditas.Ya veras cuando baje la plata...la gente haciendo fila para devolverlas.

Aquí ( supongo se referiría a la sucursal o a los compañeros ) no entendemos como puede esto ser un negocio, comprarlas, desplazamientos, venderlas, *FUNDIRLAS* ( sisi, con toda naturalidad lo ha dicho )...todo eso tiene un coste asociado ¿no?.

Yo no entiendo...hay gente aquí que lleva 12.000€ o más en monedas. Si vas a cualquier banco seguro que te dan el 4% y te olvidas de tanta historia...

:XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (4 May 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> -Festival del humor-​
> Hoy me dice un cajero del BdE;
> 
> Por nosotros a ver si se acaban ya de una vez las moneditas.Ya veras cuando baje la plata...la gente haciendo fila para devolverlas.
> ...



A mi me comentaron la misma cantinela. Para eso, mejor compra oro me dijeron.
A ver cuando hacen los karlillos de oro, como esas monedas de 10.000 pts y 100 euros.


----------



## vigobay (4 May 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> No me había fijado en que este post tiene etuiquetas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si, indica el nivel de algunos de este foro. Imagínate quién es el rey de crear las etiquetas y acertarás (empieza por M).


----------



## hortera (4 May 2011)

sergiodj182 dijo:


> Eres de Lanzarote?? crees que tendran alla? Yo voy dentro de poco aunque no se cuanto dinero se puede transportar en el equipaje de mano.. Aunq tambien te arriesgas a que algun picoleto listillo te acuse de contrabando de metales preciosos y te las confisquen.......



vivo en las palmas de gran canaria, que es donde esta la sede del bde, aunque no naci aqui, se del regimen especial fiscal, aqui no hay iva, igual si traes oro en cantidad u otro metal te hacen pagar el Igic, no se muy bien, nunca lo he traido ni lo he sacado...si te pagas al viaje hasta esta isla llama antes para confirmar de que tienen monedas 928 367 166 y el limite es de mil euros creo por persona


----------



## DanielFaraday (4 May 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Tu verás.



Iré a por unas pocas más


----------



## alienhunter (4 May 2011)

Actualizemos datos:

Por viaje estoy en Galicia y e aprovechado y llamado al Bde de Coruña y de momento tienen monedas y me han reservado 83 para mañana.
Por otro lado en el Bde de Oviedo ya no tenian, pero en Asturias preguntar en vuestro Banco, ya que aun les quedan en "sus oficinas centrales" yo encargue el Martes bastantes sin contar que me las trajeran y hoy me han llamado que ya me las tienen; por otro lado tenia miedo a la bajada de la plata de estos dias, ya que me joderia tener que volver a cambiar las monedas por los mismos papelitos que les entregue en su dia, pero el director de mi sucursal me dijo que no sabia para que las queria, que la plata es una mala inversión ya que esta bajando y se va a pegar el golpe, así que me quedo tranquilo, que ya sabemos que los bancos no suelen recomendar cosas buenas!!!!!! xD xD


----------



## Garrapatez (4 May 2011)

alienhunter dijo:


> Actualizemos datos:
> 
> Por viaje estoy en Galicia y e aprovechado y llamado al Bde de Coruña y de momento tienen monedas y me han reservado 83 para mañana.
> Por otro lado en el Bde de Oviedo ya no tenian, pero en Asturias preguntar en vuestro Banco, ya que aun les quedan en "sus oficinas centrales" yo encargue el Martes bastantes sin contar que me las trajeran y hoy me han llamado que ya me las tienen; *por otro lado tenia miedo a la bajada de la plata de estos dias, ya que me joderia tener que volver a cambiar las monedas por los mismos papelitos que les entregue en su dia*, pero el director de mi sucursal me dijo que no sabia para que las queria, que la plata es una mala inversión ya que esta bajando y se va a pegar el golpe, así que me quedo tranquilo, que ya sabemos que los bancos no suelen recomendar cosas buenas!!!!!! xD xD



Sin animo de tocar las pelotas a nadie en particular, no entiendo a la gente que pierde el culo por pillar monedas hoy y si baja la plata a la semana siguiente van corriendo a devolverlas. Creo que esta gente debería reflexionar un poco sobre qué es el dinero, sobre cómo fluctúan los mercados y sobre el para qué quiere adquirir karlillone.

Desde luego que cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera con su pasta pero hay que ser un poco reflexivos antes de lanzarse a lo loco a pillar karlillos.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 May 2011)

Que conste que no estoy desanimando a nadie a pillar karlillone, todo lo contrario.

Pero creo que últimamente hay mucha gente desorientada que se cree que cada moneda vale 17 o 18 euros porque la plata que contiene cotiza a ese precio. O dicho de otro modo que la moneda va a valer 9 euros si la cotización de la plata se desploma a ese precio.

El karlillone vale 12 Euros, luego lo que cada uno haga con la moneda ya es otro cantar, la puede vender la puede comprar o la puede... pero un karlillo son 12 Euros.

Por cierto pongo cotización hoy a ver cómo va:

<iframe width="620" height="420" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## alienhunter (4 May 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sin animo de tocar las pelotas a nadie en particular, no entiendo a la gente que pierde el culo por pillar monedas hoy y si baja la plata a la semana siguiente van corriendo a devolverlas. Creo que esta gente debería reflexionar un poco sobre qué es el dinero, sobre cómo fluctúan los mercados y sobre el para qué quiere adquirir karlillone.
> 
> Desde luego que cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera con su pasta pero hay que ser un poco reflexivos antes de lanzarse a lo loco a pillar karlillos.



Voy a responder porque, aunque no hables de nadie en general, contestas a mi hilo.
Desde luego si pensara ir a devolverlas al banco de españa la proxima semana no hubiera cargado más esta semana, pero aunque no creo que suceda esta claro que si la plata bajara una burrada en un periodo medio de tiempo y hubiera previsiones de que se mantendria en precios bajos mucho tiempo sería mejor invertir en otra cosa y cuando se creyera que volviera a subir cargar de nuevo, si no de Carlillos de cualquier bullion internacional


----------



## Gauzon (4 May 2011)

Esto de la plata más que una corrección parece un desplome, ¿no creeis? ¿Cuanto lleva perdido en pocos días? ¿más de un 15%?


----------



## Taxidermista (4 May 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Esto de la plata más que una corrección parece un desplome, ¿no creeis? ¿Cuanto lleva perdido en pocos días? ¿más de un 15%?



Un 22% aproximadamente.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 May 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Esto de la plata más que una corrección parece un desplome, ¿no creeis? ¿Cuanto lleva perdido en pocos días? ¿más de un 15%?



Por mi, mejor, que caiga a 10€ la onza, ke asi cargo mas y completo colecciones a precios de risa...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (4 May 2011)

Buenooooooooo!! Vaya ostión que se ha dado la plata en unos pocos días.


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 May 2011)

Pues sí, lo que ganó en un mes lo ha perdido en 3 días. :ouch:


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

La corrección era esperada por todos, ha llegado tarde pa variar. Lo que nos sorprende es que haya sido tan contundente. Por mi parte no hay dudas de que llegara a $50, recordar que cuando alcanzamos los $40 subió sin parar y eso si que no era normal. En 2 o 3 días volvera a subir y se reequilibrara todo, el oro ha perdido también todo el recorrido, llego a subir mas de $30 dolares de una tacada.

No preocuparse y si baja pues cargar mas. Yo he comprado unas aguilas para ir ampliando.


----------



## davitin (5 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Mira chico, a mi como si eres el que le llevas el café a Botín, no soy clasista, pero siendo del gremio me parece que deberías estar más enterado de la legislación. Por lo menos me alegro de que admitas su existencia, que no es poco.
> 
> No tengo nada personal contra ti, ni contra ninguna moneda, puesto que soy parte interesada y no me gusta que me tomen el pelo.
> 
> ...



Primero amenazas con denunciar a la gente del foro y ahora me amenazas a ami fisicamente? 

Eres un esperpento y nadie te hace ni puto caso, perdedor, fracasao.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sin animo de tocar las pelotas a nadie en particular, no entiendo a la gente que pierde el culo por pillar monedas hoy y si baja la plata a la semana siguiente van corriendo a devolverlas. Creo que esta gente debería reflexionar un poco sobre qué es el dinero, sobre cómo fluctúan los mercados y sobre el para qué quiere adquirir karlillone.
> 
> Desde luego que cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera con su pasta pero hay que ser un poco reflexivos antes de lanzarse a lo loco a pillar karlillos.



Es que hay un efecto que se llama "la fiebre del karlillo", todos lo hemos sufrido y muchos se lian a lo loco a comprar como si estubieramos en una burbuja que siempre sube (ej: K20).

Claro, ahora se empiezan a pensar dos veces que hubiera sido mejor meter sus ahorrillos en otra cosa. Logico, si no sabes pa que te metes.

TODOS, esperabamos esta bajada por eso no hemos entrado en K20. Y los que tienen miedo de entrar en K12 deberian contratar un deposito al 4% y dejarse de stress. Por que da mucho miedo comprar K12 y que la plata se desplome, creo que también "TODOS" temblamos ante esa posibilidad.

Mira que fiaros de un foro público para meter vuestros ahorrillos, fiaros mejor de la Wikipedia.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Primero amenazas con denunciar a la gente del foro y ahora me amenazas a ami fisicamente?
> 
> Eres un esperpento y nadie te hace ni puto caso, perdedor, fracasao.



No te ha amenazado fisicamente, ha dicho que te responderia.
Como mucho consideralo una amenaza verbal, davitin chico, no te tomes todo a mal que Platón es buena gente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

Juas! 

Parece que en cuanto abre la boca el fantasmón, la plata se escoña....ya no se le ve por aquí...

Supongo que estará aliñando los ladrillos con los karlillos comprados a 13,90....::

Al menos no va a perder más de 1,90 por karlillo, no como en el resto de su plata...


----------



## Singularidad informativa (5 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas!
> 
> Parece que en cuanto abre la boca el fantasmón, la plata se escoña....ya no se le ve por aquí...
> 
> ...



En nombre de los lectores no registrados *BASTA YA* de estas gilipolleces.
Si vais a seguir con esto, crearos un hilo en la Guardería donde podréis mediros la polla con más comedimiento.


----------



## bubbler (5 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas!
> 
> Parece que en cuanto abre la boca el fantasmón, la plata se escoña....ya no se le ve por aquí...
> 
> ...



Mientras tú se la intentas colar a los pobres primos que entran a leer este foro a un precio de 15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)


----------



## bubbler (5 May 2011)

Singularidad informativa dijo:


> En nombre de los lectores no registrados *BASTA YA* de estas gilipolleces.
> Si vais a seguir con esto, crearos un hilo en la Guardería donde podréis mediros la polla con más comedimiento.



Ultimamente estaba aburrido, pero viendo tu nick y tu avatar, me lanzo...





hamish el loco dijo:


> la sola idea es absurda.
> 
> *cuando representacion fisica de "dinero" es destruida, automaticamente, su valor facial pasa a las arcas del emisor*.
> 
> ...




Excelentíiiisima aportación, me ha dado por pensar...

Y si fuera la conversión k12->k20 una dulce confiscación? (hablada por otros foreros en otros hilos)...

No es tontería, ya que si un k12 lo pudieras vender por 21€, realmente el beneficio desde el punto de vista no fiduciario sería 1€ fiduciario en .925 (que para las de k20 sería ridículo, ya que de k12 no sería muy fácil conseguirlas.

Supongo que ya sabían que pararían en las fundiciones, por lo que empiezas el juego de nuevo y casi probablemente en peor posición inicial (tiempo, coste oportunidad del depósito, esfuerzo).

¿Transformar k12 en k20? No gracias.

PD. Puede que interese a personas que se muevan dentro de este mundo como para comprar golosinas.


----------



## nandogle (5 May 2011)

*saludo*

hola , soy nuevo en el foro :|


----------



## nandogle (5 May 2011)

Soy de Pontevedra, me he traído el lunes del bde de la coruña 166 karlillos fuí acompañado de mi novia.Según mis calculos, esos tres kilos de plata aproximadamente en lingotes me habrían costado con iv a unos 3700 euros, mientras que en monedas de 12 me ha salido la cosa en 2000 euros , y aún por encima con el facial garantizado. Creo que la inversión es redonda.


----------



## nandogle (5 May 2011)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> ohtia ,pués no sabes donde te has metio.
> 
> PD: Bienvenido.
> PD2: Tengo hecho un encargo en mi banco ,ya va para 2 semanas dicen que me las están "repelando".



de dónde eres pinchauvas?


----------



## Taxidermista (5 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Soy de Pontevedra, me he traído el lunes del bde de la coruña 166 karlillos fuí acompañado de mi novia.Según mis calculos, esos tres kilos de plata aproximadamente en lingotes me habrían costado con iv a unos 3700 euros, mientras que en monedas de 12 me ha salido la cosa en 2000 euros , y aún por encima con el facial garantizado. Creo que la inversión es redonda.



Esas cuentas son previas al desplome, no?


----------



## bubbler (5 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Esas cuentas son previas al desplome, no?



pitch black Antes del eclipse total hay un pequeño destello final...

"Una vela ilumina más cuando está a punto a apagarse".

(en referencia al dinero fiduciario)

¿Sabes qué? Deberíamos de empezar a tener antropólogos, sociólogos y filósofos por este hilo (y otros)... Este cambio va a ser demasiado grande, y ya no es cuestión del tecnicismo de la plata, sino del futuro al que nos vamos a ver expuestos...

Sin embargo sigo pensando que independientemente de lo anterior, mejor plata que papel.


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2011)

¿Voy mañana a por 83 al banco o lo dejo?

Veo que todos estáis revisando el BID-ASK.

¿Me quedo en casa y paso ya de la plata?

Mejor p*tas o farla por lo que veo.

::::


----------



## kirods (5 May 2011)

Un poco de historia del carlillo:

Judas entregó a Jesús por 30 carlillos de plata. Judas «fue acosado por el remordimiento, y devolvió las treinta monedas de plata a los sumos sa*****tes y a los ancianos, diciendo: “Pequé entregando sangre inocente”» (Mateo 27, 3-4)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

Singularidad informativa dijo:


> En nombre de los lectores no registrados *BASTA YA* de estas gilipolleces.
> Si vais a seguir con esto, crearos un hilo en la Guardería donde podréis mediros la polla con más comedimiento.



Te registras sólo para eso? No me lo puedo creer...

A ver, pompero, veo que eres muy nuevo para saber quien ha aportado al foro en tema de metales. 

Creo que después de un 30% de caida algunos teníamos razón de avisar con la volatilidad de la plata. Los que han hecho caso a fantasmón estos úlimos días ya llevan perdido un 30% de su capital invertido si compraron bullion internacional como él recomendaba. Los que compraron karlillos están muy tranquilos. Los que compraron oro también.

Ya sé que a los manpuladores os jode que os pongan en evidencia, pero precisamente es para beneficio de los que leen.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mientras tú se la intentas colar a los pobres primos que entran a leer este foro a un precio de 15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)



Te jode?

No he actualizado el precio del bid-ask de venta. Evidentemente los vendo más baratos. Hazme una oferta en vez de llorar como de costumbre....ya sabes...el bullion internacional...con patatas...::


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Soy de Pontevedra, me he traído el lunes del bde de la coruña 166 karlillos fuí acompañado de mi novia.Según mis calculos, esos tres kilos de plata aproximadamente en lingotes me habrían costado con iv a unos 3700 euros, mientras que en monedas de 12 me ha salido la cosa en 2000 euros , y aún por encima con el facial garantizado. Creo que la inversión es redonda.



Actualice los datos de su base de datos. Han variado notablemente desde esta mañana.


----------



## Ulisses (5 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te jode?
> 
> No he actualizado el precio del bid-ask de venta. Evidentemente los vendo más baratos. Hazme una oferta en vez de llorar como de costumbre....ya sabes...el bullion internacional...con patatas...::



No, no se lo van a comer con patatas si le ponen un precio razonable...

estoy dispuesto a comprar


----------



## averapaz (5 May 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Voy mañana a por 83 al banco o lo dejo?
> 
> Veo que todos estáis revisando el BID-ASK.
> 
> ...



Tras el desplome de hoy con una severesisisima corrección, si no he calculado mal el karlillo vale unos 12,84 €

Yo mañana voy a por más y seguro que sin hacer colas


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Tras el desplome de hoy con una severesisisima corrección, si no he calculado mal el karlillo vale unos 12,84 €
> 
> Yo mañana voy a por más y seguro que sin hacer colas



Me juego la cartera a que mañana aparecen karlillos en los BDE que considerabamos saqueados.


----------



## averapaz (5 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me juego la cartera a que mañana aparecen karlillos en los BDE que considerabamos saqueados.



Llamé el miércoles y me dijeron que no reservaban más ya para el viernes porque estaban todas las reservas posibles echas (solo dejaban 6000 € día :8. De todas formas también me dijeron que si me quería pasar ese mismo día, un hombre no había pasado a por ellos. Me juego tu cartera y la mía a que mañana alguno más no va a por ellos.


----------



## bubbler (5 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Juas!
> 
> Parece que en cuanto abre la boca el fantasmón, la plata se escoña....ya no se le ve por aquí...
> 
> ...





bubbler dijo:


> Mientras tú se la intentas colar a los pobres primos que entran a leer este foro a un precio de 15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te jode?
> 
> No he actualizado el precio del bid-ask de venta. Evidentemente los vendo más baratos. Hazme una oferta en vez de llorar como de costumbre....ya sabes...el bullion internacional...con patatas...::



Sí, en referencia a mi post.

Y es que gente como tú nos ha llevado a la situación en la que estamos.

De todas formas este hilo no es para hablar de tí, ni de mí ni de ningún forero, sino para expresar ideas.

Dijiste que me añadirías a tu lista de ignorados, así que te lo pido por favor.

PD. Pienso que estas enfermo


----------



## hortera (5 May 2011)

AHORA es el momento de comprar bullion-plata, y pobre del que lo haya comprado la semana pasada, poruqe la cara de tonto que se te tiene que quedar es de campeonato... asi es la vida del inversionista en general y del inversionista en metal en particular, la vida es una tómbola, hoy les toca llorar a muchos y sonreir a otros


----------



## Drinito (5 May 2011)

Coño!!!, pues yo tengo el bancolchón hasta los topes de Karlillos y duermo más feliz que una perdiz.

De todas formas es "dinero B" que de no haber adquirido los Karlillos iba a estar en el mismo lugar en moneda fiat así que...... a mi plin!!!!

Y 1.000.000 de gracias al Sr. Monster, no se si lo hace por su interés personal o por ayudar un poco a los demás, no me preocupa, lo cierto es que a mi me ha ayudado y mucho!!!!!. La inversión en Karlillos se adapta como un guante a mi perfil ultraconservador y totalmente neófito en el tema de los metales y la descubrí gracias a el.

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## PapelDePlata (6 May 2011)

Hola, 

yo hoy iba a recoger 200 carlillos de 12 a mi banco y cuando llego me dicen que lo que han traido son 200 euros en monedas de a 12 , la verdad es que no se si es que se han liado o me estan vacilando y dandome largas.
Con la misma les dije que para la semana que viene a ver si me traen esos 200 .
Me han dado de los años 2007 , 2009 y 2010 . Entiendo que todos tienen el mismo valor pero me parece que lei en algun lado que los de 2009 como que eran mas dificiles de conseguir . ¿es eso cierto o me estoy liando? 
Gracias.


----------



## Garrapatez (6 May 2011)

No estaría mal que se escoñase un poco más la plata para que se tranquilizasen un poco los pirómanos que han llegado en tromba a los BDE en las últimas semanas y que prácticamente han acabado con las existencias.

A ver si así hay vidilla y podemos pillar algunos eurillos más los que los queremos para colección :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (6 May 2011)

PapelDePlata dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> yo hoy iba a recoger 200 carlillos de 12 a mi banco y cuando llego me dicen que lo que han traido son 200 euros en monedas de a 12 , la verdad es que no se si es que se han liado o me estan vacilando y dandome largas.
> Con la misma les dije que para la semana que viene a ver si me traen esos 200 .
> ...



los de 2009 son/eran muy faciles de conseguir.


----------



## dabuti (6 May 2011)

Ya he cargado.
Y había alguien delante al abrir.
¿No dormís, cabrones?


----------



## Condor (6 May 2011)

Una pregunta, para cuando un hilo: "VENDER MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE" me da igual si es oficial o clandestino

"Los temores a un brusco pinchazo en el mercado de commodities volvieron a escena, tres semanas después de que los analistas de Goldman Sachs afloraran estas alertas. Entonces, desde el banco de inversión consideraban injustificado el rally de las materias primas, y auguraban una notable corrección a corto y medio plazo."

ahí les dejo eso.....

en que se parece la línea de móvil de un dirigente de la izquierda abertzale y el mercado de las commodities? 

Y siguiendo con las commodities...

"El petróleo se ha distanciado de sus máximos en este periodo. Aunque el correctivo más pronunciado lo está sufriendo la plata. El metal precioso está a punto de cerrar su mayor caída semanal desde el año 1973. En estos días se ha desplomado un 28%"


----------



## Baraja (6 May 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Una pregunta, para cuando un hilo: "VENDER MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE" me da igual si es oficial o clandestino



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html

Ah, en el BdE. Pues vas, descargas, te dan tus billetes y te vas ienso: Corre que igual cierran la sucursal en tu ciudad y tienes que desplazarte


----------



## averapaz (6 May 2011)

Cargado y sin reserva. Se ve q alguno se ha asustao xd


----------



## nandogle (6 May 2011)

PapelDePlata dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> yo hoy iba a recoger 200 carlillos de 12 a mi banco y cuando llego me dicen que lo que han traido son 200 euros en monedas de a 12 , la verdad es que no se si es que se han liado o me estan vacilando y dandome largas.
> Con la misma les dije que para la semana que viene a ver si me traen esos 200 .
> ...



pues a mi me dieron todas de 2009 en bde la coruña


----------



## quaver (6 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> pues a mi me dieron todas de 2009 en bde la coruña



Debe ser que ya se agotaron las del 2010.
2009 y bajando...


----------



## CondeBCN (6 May 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habran-arruinado-con-el-uso-de-derivados.html


----------



## vigobay (6 May 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Debe ser que ya se agotaron las del 2010.
> 2009 y bajando...



Noticias frescas de hoy. 

En el BDE de La Coruña hoy cambiaban papelitos por monedas del 2010 precintadas pero hay que destacar dos cosas:

1. Las había reservado la semana pasada y los paquetes estaban hechos desde la fecha de reserva o sea que puede ser que ahora no queden de esa fecha.

2. Aparte de pedir DNI hay que rellenar una hoja con su número, dirección y los billetes que has usado en el cambio (si son de 5o, 100 o 500 euros, etc..). Está claro que quieren parar especulación y sobre todo lavado de dinero B. Esta norma empezó esta semana ya que antes sólo pedían DNI.

No pregunté nada sobre posible shortage aunque me atendió el más majete que es un hombre de barba que si nos lee aprovecho para decirle que da gusto encontrar a gente tan amable entre los funcionarios del BDE.

Por otro lado en 20 minutos en los que estuve sólo entraron otras dos personas y ninguna era para caja o sea que no pude descubrir a ningún forero.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## chak4l (6 May 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habran-arruinado-con-el-uso-de-derivados.html



No perdais la fe !!! las cosas no son negras o blancas, y lo que hasta yer definian como la mejor inversion del siglo ahora muchos afirman que es una burbuja y que solo acaba de estallar, comparandola incluso con la burbuja de tochos....

A todos los que tenemos Carlillos-12, estas cosas no nos deben de importar, dormimos a pierna suelta, los que invirtieron en bullion en los ultimos meses, quizas esten un poco mas preocupados.

Pero no perdamos la fe, se han dado miles de argumentos en este foro a favor de la plata, se ha demostrado que la plata no es una burbuja y que su valor real no tiene nada que ver con los papelitos de colores ni con la plata papel.

La verdadera burbuja esta en la masa monetaria, se ha anunciado que no hay QE3, no se lo creen ni ellos, China vendiendo 2/3 de sus reservas de dolares y tipos de interes por los suelos es lo que queda durante algun tiempo mas, el muerto esta dando sus ultimos coletazos y esta intentando morir matando, no creo que quieran quiebras bancarias y desplomes de la bolsa. Segun lo veo yo estan intentando llevarse por delante a todas las manos debiles con sus argucias de siempre (soros anunciando a bombo y platillo que se deshace de toda la plata), los que no tienen fe van a perder mucho dinero ahora arrastrados por las manos fuertes, los que se mantengan firmes estaran con el caballo ganador.


----------



## Drinito (6 May 2011)

chak4l dijo:


> No perdais la fe !!! las cosas no son negras o blancas, y lo que hasta yer definian como la mejor inversion del siglo ahora muchos afirman que es una burbuja y que solo acaba de estallar, comparandola incluso con la burbuja de tochos....
> 
> A todos los que tenemos Carlillos-12, estas cosas no nos deben de importar, dormimos a pierna suelta, los que invirtieron en bullion en los ultimos meses, quizas esten un poco mas preocupados.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo :Aplauso:


----------



## Sash (6 May 2011)

Hoy por fin he conseguido cargar karlillos en Madrid


----------



## FoSz2 (6 May 2011)

Amoavé, la cotización está a 24.87, el mínimo ha sido... ponle que 23, el precio de equilibrio del k12 es 22.42 €/oz.
Por lo tanto, en el punto más bajo de esta caída, el karlillo tenía una rentabilidad inmediata de 2,59% y ahora mismo tendría una rentabilidad inmediata de 10,93%

Pero es que por menos de 12 no lo vais a cambiar nunca, por lo tanto no sé de qué se preocupan los portak12. *La plata sigue alcista*.


----------



## Jantias (6 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> 2. Aparte de pedir DNI hay que rellenar una hoja con su número, dirección y los billetes que has usado en el cambio (si son de 5o, 100 o 500 euros, etc..). Está claro que quieren parar especulación y sobre todo lavado de dinero B. Esta norma empezó esta semana ya que antes sólo pedían DNI.
> 
> Saludos metaleros



Lo de pedir ese papel ha sido la norma en Murcia desde que empecé a pillar sacas a finales de marzo. Pero por lo que leo aquí en algunos sitios son más estrictos que en otros. Como curiosidad, una de las veces se me olvidó poner el teléfono y me lo pidieron : Me hubiese gustado que fuese una cuestión personal de la tremenda cuarentona que me atendió, pero me da mí que no...


----------



## Tilojuro (6 May 2011)

Doy fé de que la cuarentona de Murcia está para toma pan y moja. A mi no me habría importado que me hubiese llamado alguna vez, jejejeje. En fin....lástima que se acabaron las monedas....y se acabaron las visitas.


----------



## nandogle (6 May 2011)

:tranquilos, solo fue un meneito correctivo.... ya está subiendo otra vez


----------



## Sash (6 May 2011)

Alguien me podría comentar la importanca en las monedas de 12€ del año de acuñación...?? 

Una conversación gatuna para el que responda.

Gracias.


----------



## kaxkamel (6 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Alguien me podría comentar la importanca en las monedas de 12€ del año de acuñación...??
> 
> Una conversación gatuna para el que responda.
> 
> Gracias.



importancia ninguna. 
si la hay será debida a alguna deformación, error de acuñación o característica de alguna partida de monedas de algún año (al modo de los paquillos del año 63 o 67 o nomeacuerdo)... cosa que a día de hoy no ha sido detectada, lo que hace pensar que nunca se detectará.
Las emisiones oscilan entre los 2.500.000 de la más numerosa (letizias del 2004) a las menos (sobre el millón) lo que hace que interés numismático no haya.
por estética (van de mediocres a feas de cojones pasando por esperpentos)creo que ganan por goleada y por ese orden las isabelitas de 2004, constituciones del 2003, colones de 2006 y quijotes de 2005 que son las únicas decentes (las isabelitas son incluso aceptables de estética).
las isabelitas son también las únicas sin imagen latente.
mención aparte merecen los travelos de 2011 de 20 euros (imagen de la campoamor) que creo que son la moneda más fea que ceca ninguna del mundo ha emitido en el planeta tierra.

Lo dicho:
la importancia de las monedas es que son 18 gr plata de ley (925-16.65 gr de plata pura) amonedada con un valor facial de 12 euros lo que las convierte en el dinero más honesto del que circula en españa desde hace por lo menos 50 años. con toda la caída de la cotización que ha sufrido la plata todavía valen en plata lo que el facial


----------



## Sash (6 May 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> importancia ninguna.
> si la hay será debida a alguna deformación, error de acuñación o característica de alguna partida de monedas de algún año (al modo de los paquillos del año 63 o 67 o nomeacuerdo)... cosa que a día de hoy no ha sido detectada, lo que hace pensar que nunca se detectará.
> Las emisiones oscilan entre los 2.500.000 de la más numerosa (letizias del 2004) a las menos (sobre el millón) lo que hace que interés numismático no haya.



Esto era lo que quería saber.



kaxkamel dijo:


> por estética (van de mediocres a feas de cojones pasando por esperpentos)creo que ganan por goleada y por ese orden las isabelitas de 2004, constituciones del 2003, colones de 2006 y quijotes de 2005 que son las únicas decentes (las isabelitas son incluso aceptables de estética).
> las isabelitas son también las únicas sin imagen latente.
> mención aparte merecen los travelos de 2011 de 20 euros (imagen de la campoamor) que creo que son la moneda más fea que ceca ninguna del mundo ha emitido en el planeta tierra.



Doy fe de la fealdad de la de 20€ de 2011. De hecho el lunes voy a cambiar mis campoamores por letizias...



kaxkamel dijo:


> Lo dicho:
> la importancia de las monedas es que son 18 gr plata de ley (925-16.65 gr de plata pura) amonedada con un valor facial de 12 euros lo que las convierte en el dinero más honesto del que circula en españa desde hace por lo menos 50 años. con toda la caída de la cotización que ha sufrido la plata todavía valen en plata lo que el facial



Esta parte era la que me sabía. Realmente no hay monedas feas, sólo son... "innovadoras"

gracias por la info


----------



## lucky starr (7 May 2011)

A mi las de Colon me gustan bastante. Comparto con vosotros que las de "Fiona" (La mujer de Shrek) de 20€ son horribles.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (7 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hoy por fin he conseguido cargar karlillos en Madrid



¿Dónde ha cargado?


----------



## Gamu (7 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hoy por fin he conseguido cargar karlillos en Madrid



Mola, podremos cargar mas los que vivimos en grandes ciudades


----------



## Argentum emere (7 May 2011)

Yo es creo que en algunas sucursales no se habían agotado, simplemente que los tenían en la nevera reservados para sus funcionarios y familiares. Cuando han visto el desplome de esta semana pasada, se han acojonado y de nuevo les dan salida.
En mi caso, las sospechas son más que fundadas. De no haber, a decirme que todavía quedan ristras para un tiempo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 May 2011)

En Sevilla no hay y me he pillado mundialitos ya que estaba allí.


----------



## bobolisto (7 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> En Sevilla no hay y me he pillado mundialitos ya que estaba allí.



¿para siempre, o, en ese momento?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 May 2011)

bobolisto dijo:


> ¿para siempre, o, en ese momento?



Supuestamente ya no tienen más. Ahora bien, si los cajeros estaban acaparando eso ya no lo sé :rolleye:


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2011)

En mi BdE han cambiado de estrategia.
Ha debido haber movidas: Me lo dijo el cajero metrosexual orófilo cincuentón. 
Al "encargar" y traértelas dos días después, algún "listo" decía falsamente que había encargado, no piden nombre y sí dni al retirarlas, y se llevaba las encargadas por otra persona.
Ahora suben unas pocas ¿500 o así?, ví 5 o 6 sacas de 83 cada, y quien primero llega pilla y si vas a las 13 te comes los mocos.


----------



## Sash (7 May 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> ¿Dónde ha cargado?



En una caja de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme fuera de Madrid ciudad.

Me dijo el pavo que tienen monedas a cholón porque nadie las quiere.

Pd -> Las que me dio estaban en sus envases. Parecen condoncillos jjj


----------



## Sash (8 May 2011)

Buala colega menudos trolles los de robodirect... sabía que tenían precios altos, pero tanto?

Un kilo de plata en karlillos con valor mínimo garantizado -> 720.72€

Un kilo de plata en forma de lingote en robodirect -> 949€ 

Un kilo de plata a spot (24.84€/oz) -> 798,71€

Sin palabras...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (8 May 2011)

La FNMT anuncia nuevas monedas conmemorativas en oro y plata para este año con precio variable en función de la cotización de los metales ¿se acabaron las emisiones de karlillos a precio fijo? ¿los k20 serán los últimos de su especie?...



> *La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda (FNMT) acuñará y pondrá en circulación en el primer semestre del año monedas de 20 y 10 euros de colección para conmemorar el XXV aniversario de la adhesión de España y Portugal a la Unión Europea, según una orden del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda publicada hoy por el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE).*
> 
> Las monedas de 20 euros serán circulares y con canto liso. Estarán fabricadas en oro de 999 milésimas y contarán con 13,92 milímetros de diámetro y 1,24 gramos de peso.
> 
> ...



Economía/Macro.- La FNMT acuñará monedas de colección para conmemorar la entrada de España y Portugal en la UE - 3037720 - elEconomista.es


----------



## vigobay (8 May 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> La FNMT anuncia nuevas monedas conmemorativas en oro y plata para este año con precio variable en función de la cotización de los metales ¿se acabaron las emisiones de karlillos a precio fijo? ¿los k20 serán los últimos de su especie?...
> 
> 
> 
> Economía/Macro.- La FNMT acuñará monedas de colección para conmemorar la entrada de España y Portugal en la UE - 3037720 - elEconomista.es



Si esto supone que se acaban las emisiones de karlillos de 18 gr. a precio fijo sería la mejor de las noticias posibles ya que por fin se separaría el facial de su precio de venta. Desde luego sería fantástico porque supone que se medirán por la plata que tienen y no por el facial y eso significa que tendrán más recorrido al alza a partir de ahora. Sería bueno si se puede confirmar esto de que al sacar estas monedas ya no habrá karlillos de 18 gr.

Saludos metaleros y gracias por el aporte


----------



## Baraja (8 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Buala colega menudos trolles los de robodirect... sabía que tenían precios altos, pero tanto?
> 
> Un kilo de plata en karlillos con valor mínimo garantizado -> 720.72€
> 
> ...



Qué precio más bueno.. pero espera, que no te has dado cuenta de que luego hay que sumarle el IVA 

Un kilo de plata en forma de lingote en robodirect -> 1.120 € (con el IVA del 18% incluido)


----------



## Platón (8 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Si esto supone que se acaban las emisiones de karlillos de 18 gr. a precio fijo



Creo que no significa NECESARIAMENTE eso...ya que esta institución lleva años acuñando monedas de colección de 10 euros de 27 g de plata 925, y también en oro 999, y cuyo precio es muy superior al valor del metal y nada tiene que ver con su facial.

No comprasteis la serie de los campeones???? Vosotros no sois ejpañoles ni sois nada:

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > Campeones del Mundo Sudáfrica 2010


Creo que no acuñarán más en plata 925 sin IVA a valor facial, pero no por el hecho de anunciar estas.


----------



## Sash (8 May 2011)

Una pregunta. ¿Sabéis que aleación llevan los karlillos? ¿cobre-plata?

Un saludo.


----------



## japiluser (8 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Una pregunta. ¿Sabéis que aleación llevan los karlillos? ¿cobre-plata?
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo solo estoy interesado en el cromo-niquel!
pd: hay que revindicar el lonchafinismo metalero!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Si esto supone que se acaban las emisiones de karlillos de 18 gr. a precio fijo sería la mejor de las noticias posibles ya que por fin se separaría el facial de su precio de venta. Desde luego sería fantástico porque supone que se medirán por la plata que tienen y no por el facial y eso significa que tendrán más recorrido al alza a partir de ahora. Sería bueno si se puede confirmar esto de que al sacar estas monedas ya no habrá karlillos de 18 gr.
> 
> Saludos metaleros y gracias por el aporte



::

Se nota que tu controlas...

La dissociación del facial del contenido de metal, y del precio de venta ya se da en la moneda de colección de la FNMT. Por eso las venden al doble del precio del contenido en metal.

Edito: Ahora veo que Platón ya ha respondido.


----------



## vigobay (8 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> Se nota que tu controlas...
> 
> ...



Si tienes toda la razón en que no controlo de monedas de colección de la FNMT porque no me parecen interesantes al igual que a la mayoría de foreros que escapamos de moneda de colección española reciente, *pero lo que quiero y quería resaltar es que sería una estupenda noticia el que se dejasen de sacar las monedas de 18 gr. de plata a facial fijo. La otra opción de que las eliminen o bajen la ley sería incluso mejor*

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## Garrapatez (9 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Si tienes toda la razón en que no controlo de monedas de colección de la FNMT porque no me parecen interesantes al igual que a la mayoría de foreros que escapamos de moneda de colección española reciente, *pero lo que quiero y quería resaltar es que sería una estupenda noticia el que se dejasen de sacar las monedas de 18 gr. de plata a facial fijo. La otra opción de que las eliminen o bajen la ley sería incluso mejor*
> 
> Saludos metaleros,



Bueno, yo si que las veo interesantes como bullion, lógicamente como colección no valen para mucho.

No sé por qué dices que sería buena noticia que las quitasen del medio o las bajasen la ley, si las bajas la ley y mantienes el peso son menos interesantes ya que necesitas más unidades para disponer de igual cantidad de plata.

Si lo piensas bien no está nada mal nuestro bullion, no te cuesta IVA y además tiene una ley .925 que no está nada mal si algún día alguien las quiere chamuscar, ejem... ¿algún día?.


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2011)

Mensaje para el forero cazakarlillos que hoy estaba en el bde (valladolid) a primerisima hora.
Tu carpeta llena de documentos no esta perdida.stop.
Tampoco la he puesto en ebay.stop.
Puedes pedirselo al policia que esta a la izquierda, se la he dado.stop.


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2011)

Visita al BdE Barcelona:

Solo dos personas, con el número Nº1 la persona que creo estaba a la cabeza del jueves plateado, y digo creo, pues no la conozco personalmente y no soy muy bueno con las caras, pero vamos creo que si.

Con el nº2 un servidor.

Resultados:

Nº1 En su ventanilla no quedaban K12, no se que se llevó, pero algo se llevó.
Nº2 En mi ventanilla, igualmente no quedaban K12, pero la cajera preguntó a su compañera y esta rebuscando entre bandejas me ofreció una Leti.......Palasaca :Baile:


----------



## vigobay (9 May 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, yo si que las veo interesantes como bullion, lógicamente como colección no valen para mucho.
> 
> No sé por qué dices que sería buena noticia que las quitasen del medio o las bajasen la ley, si las bajas la ley y mantienes el peso son menos interesantes ya que necesitas más unidades para disponer de igual cantidad de plata.
> 
> Si lo piensas bien no está nada mal nuestro bullion, no te cuesta IVA y además tiene una ley .925 que no está nada mal si algún día alguien las quiere chamuscar, ejem... ¿algún día?.



Hombre, siempre me refiero que sería una muy buena noticia para la revalorización de las monedas de 12 euros de toda la vida (hasta el 2010), pensé que quedaba claro pero gracias por la corrección porque si alguién lo dice es que habrá más que lo piensen y así no hay dudas.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿1 leti? Dios mio, alguien ha descubierto que la burbuja ha explotado y ha ido a devolverla antes de arruinarse y perder su capital como los del "otro hilo". Ahora hay un platapillao menos.



jajaja pues sí, yo la cacé, es lo que se denomina la transferencia de riqueza jajaja. Bueno, hoy no ha habido suerte otro día será.:Baile:


----------



## Garrapatez (9 May 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Hombre, siempre me refiero que sería una muy buena noticia para la revalorización de las monedas de 12 euros de toda la vida (hasta el 2010), pensé que quedaba claro pero gracias por la corrección porque si alguién lo dice es que habrá más que lo piensen y así no hay dudas.
> 
> Saludos metaleros



Ya, el problema es que veo difícil que algún día tengan algún valor por su escasez, aunque nunca se sabe qué puede pasar en el futuro, quizá dentro de 200 años... Más bien imagino que las ocurrirá como a los pakillos, su valor será el de la plata y dando gracias.

Saludos.



Palasaca dijo:


> jajaja pues sí, yo la cacé, es lo que se denomina la transferencia de riqueza jajaja. Bueno, hoy no ha habido suerte otro día será.:Baile:



Más vale un Karlillo mugriento y circulado en la saca que ciento sin circular en nuestra imaginación.

No dejéis ni las telarañas, hay que desvalijar todos los BDE y todas las sucursales.


----------



## VOTIN (9 May 2011)

Se esperan inundaciones de monedas para cuando los foreros descubran que no son comestibles o aumenten los robos
Cada uno las devolvera a donde tienen que estar ,en su casa,el banco
Si no me creeis se lo preguntais a merche400 que las llevo en carretilla para comprar ladrillos


----------



## kirods (9 May 2011)

Hola, hoy he cargado Carlillos con Quijotes del 2005 en Málaga.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se esperan inundaciones de monedas para cuando los foreros descubran que no son comestibles o aumenten los robos
> Cada uno las devolvera a donde tienen que estar ,en su casa,el banco
> Si no me creeis se lo preguntais a merche400 que las llevo en carretilla para comprar ladrillos



Con todos mis respetos , no sea usted gafe por favor.


----------



## alienhunter (9 May 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se esperan inundaciones de monedas para cuando los foreros descubran que no son comestibles o aumenten los robos
> Cada uno las devolvera a donde tienen que estar ,en su casa,el banco
> Si no me creeis se lo preguntais a merche400 que las llevo en carretilla para comprar ladrillos



¿Los billetes se comen? Bueno bien pensado es mas facil comerse un billete de 10€ que una moneda de plata de 12€ ienso: :XX:


----------



## Sash (9 May 2011)

Holap.

Hoy he vuelto a cargar letizias en Madrid. El cajero se ha medio mosqueado conmigo. Me ha dicho que van a devolver las monedas al BDE, que ellos no pueden tenerlas. Le he dicho que como es que habéis almacenado durante 7 años unas monedas en la caja fuerte y ahora que alguien viene a por ellas, zas! están para devolver. No me ha respondido nada.

No te digo ná y te lo digo tó.

Un saludo.

Repito la pregunta: ¿Cuál es la aleación de las monedas? Comento esto pro que he tenido que cambiar algunas monedas que tenían como puntos de óxido marronuzco tirando a verdoso...


----------



## kaxkamel (9 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Holap.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a cargar letizias en Madrid. El cajero se ha medio mosqueado conmigo. Me ha dicho que van a devolver las monedas al BDE, que ellos no pueden tenerlas. Le he dicho que como es que habéis almacenado durante 7 años unas monedas en la caja fuerte y ahora que alguien viene a por ellas, zas! están para devolver. No me ha respondido nada.
> 
> ...



plata/cobre
el óxido marrón es normal
la plata reacciona con todo (con todo)
no sé para que las has cambiado.
con manchas o sin ellas son 16,65 gr de plata


----------



## dabuti (9 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Mensaje para el forero cazakarlillos que hoy estaba en el bde (valladolid) a primerisima hora.
> Tu carpeta llena de documentos no esta perdida.stop.
> Tampoco la he puesto en ebay.stop.
> Puedes pedirselo al policia que esta a la izquierda, se la he dado.stop.



El pasado jueves fuí a primerísima, esperé en la Marquesina del mercado, y cuando abrieron, entré un minuto después, ya había un fulano "cargando".

Creo que no eras tú, te recuerdo vagamente de cuando comenté que ibas con una mochila y rondabas los 30 y me parecías delgado, ya que el del jueves tenía unos casi 40, más bien bajo como de 1,70 y algo gordito de unos 80 kilos.
No sé si sería el mismo.

Por cierto, dale su dirección a los albano-kosovares.:8::8:


----------



## el ganador (9 May 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> El pasado jueves fuí a primerísima, esperé en la Marquesina del mercado, y cuando abrieron, entré un minuto después, ya había un fulano "cargando".
> 
> Creo que no eras tú, te recuerdo vagamente de cuando comenté que ibas con una mochila y rondabas los 30 y me parecías delgado, ya que el del jueves tenía unos casi 40, más bien bajo como de 1,70 y algo gordito de unos 80 kilos.
> No sé si sería el mismo.
> ...



Hola,
el próximo día que vayáis (sobre las 8,30) podíamos quedar a tomar café en el "Semilla negra" (está allí mismo en la marquesina), yo invito con gusto.

La carpeta no es mía.


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2011)

el ganador dijo:


> podíamos quedar a tomar café en el "Semilla negra"



Que pasada, ya nos quieres emboscar para quitarnos las monedas?
Y encima lo planeas utilizando las nuevas tecnologias como medio, portada del norte de castilla ese dia fijo.

Estoy de coña, por supuesto.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 May 2011)

Aquí, los abogados son los propios investigadores parlamentarios, entre los que figuran dueños de minas y explotadores; los testigos, obreros mineros, la mayoría de los cuales trabajan en minas de carbón. Trátase de una farsa que caracteriza demasiado bien el espíritu del capital para que no demos aquí algunos extractos de ella. Con objeto de facilitar el resumen y hacerlo más claro, sintetizaremos los resultados de la “Investigación, etc.”, bajo unos cuantos epígrafes. Recordaremos que en los Libros azules ingleses las preguntas y las respuestas obligatorias están numeradas y que los testigos cuyas declaraciones se citan aquí son obreros de las minas de carbón.


----------



## ryo (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En serio. Un dia tenemos que quedar los criminales de la banda de calopez con nuestros multinicks a tomar un cafe despues de haber saqueado la caja fuerte de carlillos.



Si encima se va disfrazado de pirata, ya puede ser la reoxtia. :XX:


----------



## Baraja (10 May 2011)

A elegir, se puede ir vestido de:

- Felipe y Letizia
- Isabel I
- El Quijote (vale Sancho Panza o Cervantes)
- Cristóbal Colón
- Gaia
- de X (la de los GAL no, de X aniversario)
- de furbolista de la Selección
- de travelo / Clara Campoamor

(yo iría de X, que son las que más tengo)


----------



## QuepasaRey (10 May 2011)

Como puede ser posible que tanta gente tenga billetes de mil pelillas?
Hoy habia autenticas momias andantes de 200años aprox, cambiando billetes verdes
de aquellos que salia un señor con barba..o sea..no eran los ultimos que tuvimos.

Creo que me voy a ir a pueblos abandonados a asaltar casas fantasma, y levantare todas las baldosas, porque madre mia, y llevaban fajillos eh, nada de un par.


----------



## Ulisses (10 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Como puede ser posible que tanta gente tenga billetes de mil pelillas?
> Hoy habia autenticas momias andantes de 200años aprox, cambiando billetes verdes
> de aquellos que salia un señor con barba..o sea..no eran los ultimos que tuvimos.
> 
> Creo que me voy a ir a pueblos abandonados a asaltar casas fantasma, y levantare todas las baldosas, porque madre mia, y *llevaban fajillos eh*, nada de un par.




Pero...¿Los cambiaban por monedas de 12 euros?


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

*valor liberatorio*

He llamado al banco de España de la coruña preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de las monedas de plata:
Me han contestado que las monedas posteriores a 2004, de momentto las recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlas como monedas de colección y mandarlas a tasar en vez de cambiártelas por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro el negocio....


----------



## VOTIN (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> He llamado al banco de España de la coruña preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de las monedas de plata:
> Me han contestado que las monedas posteriores a 2004, de momentto las recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlas como monedas de colección y mandarlas a tasar en vez de cambiártelas por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro el negocio....



No digas esas cosas
Te pueden banear por ello
Aparte de hacerte el agarejo y llamarte troll pagado por el capital


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

perdón, no quería molestar a nadie.


----------



## VOTIN (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> perdón, no quería molestar a nadie.



Hombre
Es que si dices esas cosas las cabras se espantaran
y adios negocio
Nada,estas perdonado, pero que no se vuelva a repetir

Repite 20 veces

LA PLATA SIEMPRE SUBE y retirate


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

ya está, ya repetí las 20 veces.
Esto me recuerda una vez que estaba de copas... 
estuve con una tía que casi me enamoró, hasta que dias después vi una foto mía con ella, y recordé el dicho de que "no hay mujer fea... hay copas de menos"
y me viene esto a la memoria porque "no hay riesgo... hay huevos de menos"


----------



## chak4l (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> He llamado al banco de España de la coruña preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de las monedas de plata:
> Me han contestado que las monedas posteriores a 2004, de momentto las recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlas como monedas de colección y mandarlas a tasar en vez de cambiártelas por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro el negocio....



Reporte + baneo + lefazo en el ojo
no sabes donde te estas metiendo a no ser que seas un multinick...lee un poco


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> He llamado al banco de España de la coruña preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de las monedas de plata:
> Me han contestado que las monedas posteriores a 2004, de momentto las recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlas como monedas de colección y mandarlas a tasar en vez de cambiártelas por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro el negocio....



Mientes. Si no tuviesen la obligación legal no te las cogerían, PUNTO, ni a 12 euros ni mucho menos tasártelas al precio de mercado porque el BdE no es un negocio metalero.

Eres un tocaco<y>jones y no vales ni para inventarte una bola coherente.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

disculpas otra vez...
soy algo inocente


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

peeeroooo......... tocacojones me has llamado? 
si te parece que miento llama tú por telefono


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2011)

Soy novato en el metaleo. Tras mucho leer sobre las bondades de la plata en el foro me he decidido a iniciarme. Sí, tardíamente, lo sé. 

Llevo unas semanas preguntando por oficinas por donde paso, de casual y nada de nada. Hoy ha sonado la flauta por primera vez, tienen de 12€ unas pocas en una oficina cerca de casa "de varios años" me ha dicho la amable cajera. No tienen ni idea de si son conmemorativas o de colección. Según he leído por aquí solo interesan las primeras porque son las que mantienen su uso como curso legal (interno) llegado al caso. 

Mi pregunta es ¿dónde puedo informarme sobre cada tipo para distinguirlas?

Más que nada es que el debate que precede a mi comentario me hace dudar un poco y no quiero meter la pata.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

pincha en google "valor liberatorio monedas de plata a partir de 2004"


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> pincha en google "valor liberatorio monedas de plata a partir de 2004"



El otro día fui a una tienda a comprar una cosa, y se me ocurrió pagar con una moneda de 12 Euros que llevaba encima y más o menos el diálogo fue este:

- Hola, ¿aceptan monedas de 12 Euros?
- No
- Vale, ¿tiene por ahí el libro de reclamaciones?
- Hombre, no te pongas así, espera a ver si lo arreglo… (Llamada al banco…) ... Vale, dame la moneda
- Muchas gracias.
- Adios
- Adios

Es curioso como se le cambió la cara al dependiente cuando escuchó la frase "libro de reclamaciones". Y es que veo raro que la gente que trabaja en una tienda de cara al público no acepte las monedas de 12 Euros de plata, monedas que son de *curso legal* en todo el país.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

los foros son para compartir información, yo comparto lo que sé. Por otra parte tengo inversión en monedas de 12 euros y de 2000 pesetas ,como todos los que estais aquí( me imagino), osea que mi interés es el mismo que el de los demás foreros. Si hay temas tabú en el foro entonces hay medias verdades, que son mas falsas que las mentiras


----------



## VOTIN (10 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El otro día fui a una tienda a comprar una cosa, y se me ocurrió pagar con una moneda de 12 Euros que llevaba encima y más o menos el diálogo fue este:
> 
> - Hola, ¿aceptan monedas de 12 Euros?
> - No
> ...



Vamos que para 20 0 30 euros la van a liar........
pues no,es mejor no liarla con los majaras que aparecen
Ahora vete a comprar un coche a ver si te dan el libro de reclamaciones o no

Edito
Mi siquiera 20 euros ,solo doce
de risa
con la de locos que hay,por menos de eso te dan con un casco en la cabeza y te echan del carril bici


----------



## das kind (10 May 2011)

Acabo de pillar unas pocas unidades. Tres de 2010 y una del Felipe y la Leti. Donde las he cogido me han dicho que habían devuelto un montón durante todo este tiempo. :´(

Y, ¿de verdad es posible que no cambien las monedas a partir de 2004, como se ha dicho por aquí? ienso:

Saludos


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2011)

Viendo que mi pregunta va a suponer un _casus belli_ entre otros foreros, la replanteo. 

Asumo que hay quien puede pensar que no tienen valor como moneda de curso legal, pero prefiero pensar que sí lo tienen (al menos las conmemorativas). Ahora bien, entiendo que hay principalmente de dos tipos, las conmemorativas (esas sí son de curso legal) y las otras, las de coleccionista que no lo tienen. Dicho lo cual, mi pregunta es ¿cómo diferencio unas de otras? ¿algún enlace en el propio foro que sea "educativo" al respecto?

Es que la cajera estoy seguro que no tiene ni puñetera idea, así que cuando vaya el viernes a por ellas quiero saberlo yo. Gracias por adelantado.

También dice que tiene de 20 del mundial ¿esas merecen la pena?

P.S.: hoy no me las he podido traer porque me ha dicho que las tienen en la caja y nosequé milonga.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

Sobre el poder liberatorio se ha discutido tanto que ya es cansino. 

Pero bueno, las aceptan si o si y en el caso futurible e improbable de que no las aceptaran con su correspondiente publicación previa en el boe, horquilla de tiempo de devolución etc ¿Que importa? ¿Quien las va a devolver si en la calle ya valen más? ¿Quien es el que devuelve las de 2000 pts jajajaja? ¿A que precio por debajo de 12€ eres capaz de encontrar cualquier moneda de 2000 pts? pues eso jajaja.

Si es que...


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2011)

Me autorrespondo (¿autoowned?), veo que lo de "conmemorativas" era una confusión mía, después de leer el hilo que me han pasado, que las que puedo pillar son todas de coleccionista y que sí tienen valor facial. 

Gracias.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Viendo que mi pregunta va a suponer un _casus belli_ entre otros foreros, la replanteo.
> 
> Asumo que hay quien puede pensar que no tienen valor como moneda de curso legal, pero prefiero pensar que sí lo tienen (al menos las conmemorativas). Ahora bien, entiendo que hay principalmente de dos tipos, las conmemorativas (esas sí son de curso legal) y las otras, las de coleccionista que no lo tienen. Dicho lo cual, mi pregunta es ¿cómo diferencio unas de otras? ¿algún enlace en el propio foro que sea "educativo" al respecto?
> 
> ...




Lo único que debes tener en cuenta es que monedas cambias por dinero de papel a facial en plata (en su tiempo las de 2000 pts pues 2000 pts de papel a cambio de 2000 de facial con 16,65 gr. de plata) en su reciente tiempo también las de 12€ y ahora las de 20€, en los tres casos cambias del soporte papel al soporte de plata con 16,65gr. de plata. 
Cualquier otra moneda NO. Solo estas tres puedes jugar a ver que pasa. 

Ahora mismo las de 20€ aunque por peso no dan el peso :no: simplemente no las compras, solo cambias de soporte, es decir, no te gastas (compras) ni un duro salvo el desplazamiento a la entidad bancaria.

Otras monedas pueden tener el facial que quieras pero pagaras mucho más, tanto por su peso como por su facial. Por ejemplo, las de facial a 10€ y 27gr pagas una media de 50 € por monedita o sea un señoriaje considerable.

Saludos.


----------



## pringaete (10 May 2011)

Como digo, voy a intentar pescar las de 12 que queden por mi zona. Es un barrio de abueletes y cajeros vagos, así que pienso que pueden tener suficientes para juntar unas cuantas. Con las de 20 ya me meteré cuando tenga esquilmadas las de 12


----------



## perogrullo (10 May 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos que para 20 0 30 euros la van a liar........
> pues no,es mejor no liarla con los majaras que aparecen
> Ahora vete a comprar un coche a ver si te dan el libro de reclamaciones o no



pues yo te reto a que hagas la prueba. Aquí los pasos, muy sencillos:

-eliges un concesionario y un modelo de coche.
-avisas al foro unos días antes, para que estemos preparados y podamos constatar la operación.
-te pasas por el BdE o las sucursales que haga falta para cambiar el dinero por monedas de 12€
-el día de la compra compruebas si, a cambio de esas monedas, te llevas el coche.

Como ves, son unos pasos muy sencillos y, si te sale bien, te llevas tu coche tranquilamente. Además, por las molestias estaremos dispuestos a invitarte a unas cañitas sin problema alguno.

Eso sí, estoy seguro que las buenas gentes del foro se pondrían muy contentas si el coche fuera de gama alta o de lujo.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> pues yo te reto a que hagas la prueba. Aquí los pasos, muy sencillos:
> 
> -eliges un concesionario y un modelo de coche.
> -avisas al foro unos días antes, para que estemos preparados y podamos constatar la operación.
> ...



Lo que sucedería sería muy sencillo: canjearíamos entre todos rápidamente su recolecta de monedas de 12€ por papelitos y que con esos papelitos que compre el coche y no por que no le darían el coche, sino por que aquí somos tan tontos :rolleye:que usamos el dinero de papel para gastar y el dinero de plata para ahorrar...Los come plata nos volvemos azules:rolleye: a cambio de tu esfuerzo por recolectar plata te invitamos a una mariscada.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> He llamado al banco de España de la coruña preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de las monedas de plata:
> Me han contestado que las monedas posteriores a 2004, de momentto las recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlas como monedas de colección y mandarlas a tasar en vez de cambiártelas por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro el negocio....



Otra vez con este tema que ya ha sido tratado y ha sido fuente de interesantes polémicas.

Pero ¿es que todavía alguien en su sano juicio cree que una moneda en la que aparece el "holograma" de la FNMT y *pone clarísimamente 12 Euros* no vale 12 Euros?

Hasta los pakillos de los años 60 te los cambian en el BDE, otra cosa es que haya algún tonto que vaya a cambiarlos cuando se puede sacar 15 veces su valor facial que es justo lo que va a ocurrir con los Karlillos dentro de unos años.

El que esté acojonado con lo del poder liberatorio que ni se molesten en ir al BDE a preguntar aquí en el foro se las vamos a comprar todas a más de 12 Euros.


----------



## Athelstan (10 May 2011)

He llamado al Banco de España de Madrid preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de los billetes de 50 euros: Me han contestado que los billetes posteriores a 2004, de momento los recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlos como billetes de colección y mandarlos a tasar en vez de cambiártelos por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro eso de cambiar billetes gordos...

¿A que suena muy tonto? Pues donde pone "billete de 50 euros" poned "moneda de 12 euros". Si aún así hay dudas e inseguridades, como comenta Garrapatez poned vuestros Karlillos en el BID-ASK a 12,01 y ya veréis lo que duran, ya.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Sobre el poder liberatorio se ha discutido tanto que ya es cansino.
> 
> Pero bueno, las aceptan si o si y en el caso futurible e improbable de que no las aceptaran con su correspondiente publicación previa en el boe, horquilla de tiempo de devolución etc ¿Que importa? ¿Quien las va a devolver si en la calle ya valen más? ¿Quien es el que devuelve las de 2000 pts jajajaja? ¿A que precio por debajo de 12€ eres capaz de encontrar cualquier moneda de 2000 pts? pues eso jajaja.
> 
> Si es que...



yo he visto en google que ya se ha publicado en el boe en el año 2010


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

Athelstan dijo:


> He llamado al Banco de España de Madrid preguntando sobre el valor liberatorio de los billetes de 50 euros: Me han contestado que los billetes posteriores a 2004, de momento los recojen, pero no por obligación legal, es decir que en cualquier momento podrían tratarlos como billetes de colección y mandarlos a tasar en vez de cambiártelos por el facial. Ojito... si esto es así ya no es tan seguro eso de cambiar billetes gordos...
> 
> ¿A que suena muy tonto? Pues donde pone "billete de 50 euros" poned "moneda de 12 euros". Si aún así hay dudas e inseguridades, como comenta Garrapatez poned vuestros Karlillos en el BID-ASK a 12,01 y ya veréis lo que duran, ya.



Las monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004 no están destinadas a la circulación , son monedas de colección. No hay sordo mas sordo que el que no quiere oir.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

Ahora que gustaría abrir otra vía de reflexión:
Si una moneda de plata posterior a 2004, no está destinada a la circulación, no forma parte de la masa circulante, por tanto el banco de españa no garantiza su cambio a valor facial. Partiendo de estas premisas... ¿no sería lógico pensar que hemos comprado meros objetos de plata sin valor liberatorio y que sería legal fundirlas?


----------



## Garrapatez (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> yo he visto en google que ya se ha publicado en el boe en el año 2010



Si el BDE no tuviese intención de cambiártelas no denominaría su facial en euros. Por ejemplo hay otras monedas de colección que se denominan en Reales, lógicamente no puedes exigirle a BDE que te de Euros por algo que pone Reales.

Pero si el tesoro público emite una moneda timbrada en la que pone 12 EYPOS que no puedes destruir porque es delito y que no está grabada con IVA porque se considera un cambio de moneda ya te puede decir el cajero que te atiende al teléfono, manolito el del Santander o Rita la cantaora lo que quieran, que tu moneda tiene la garantía del tesoro público de tener un contravalor de 12 Euros, salvo que el Euro desaparezca o nos echen a patadas de la Unión monetaria.

Reitero mi oferta, el que tenga dudas que las ponga en el foro para cambiarlas por billetes, a ver cuánto duran.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Ahora que gustaría abrir otra vía de reflexión:
> Si una moneda de plata posterior a 2004, no está destinada a la circulación, no forma parte de la masa circulante, por tanto el banco de españa no garantiza su cambio a valor facial. Partiendo de estas premisas... ¿no sería lógico pensar que hemos comprado meros objetos de plata sin valor liberatorio y que sería legal fundirlas?



yo te agradezco la oferta sinceramente... . Pero , no obstante, estoy contento con lo que tengo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Ahora que gustaría abrir otra vía de reflexión:
> Si una moneda de plata posterior a 2004, *no está destinada a la circulación*... bla.. bla...



Ya te vale de propagar bulos estúpidos...

*ORDEN EHA/232/2007, de 1 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 euro que conmemoran el 50.º Aniversario del Tratado de Roma.*

_*Artículo 1. Acuerdo de emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación. *

Se acuerda para el año 2007, la emisión, acuñación y *puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 euro* que conmemoran el 50.º Aniversario del Tratado de Roma. 

Índice Artículo 2. Características de las piezas. 

Moneda de *12 euro de valor facial*. 

Composición: *Plata de 925 milésimas* mínimo. 

Peso: *18 g *± 1 por 100. 

Diámetro: 33 mm. 

Forma: Circular con canto liso. 

...

las piezas correspondientes, así como *las que retornen al Banco de España procedentes del mercado*, quedarán en éste a disposición del público y de las entidades de crédito. 
_​

Todas están destinadas a la circulación y son aceptadas de vuelta por el BdE.


----------



## kaxkamel (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Ahora que gustaría abrir otra vía de reflexión:
> Si una moneda de plata posterior a 2004, no está destinada a la circulación, no forma parte de la masa circulante, por tanto el banco de españa no garantiza su cambio a valor facial. Partiendo de estas premisas... ¿no sería lógico pensar que hemos comprado meros objetos de plata sin valor liberatorio y que sería legal fundirlas?



si eres subnormal profundo sí.
si eres el enésimo trollaco que viene a porculear por enésima vez con la patochada del valor liberatorio por supuesto
si eres... de verdad que no sé qué poner porque no entiendo tu mierda-juego, ni qué intentas demostrar

Es difícil entender esa supuesta vía de reflexión que presuntamente tanto te preocupa.

en los bares las aceptan.
en las tiendas también.
pronto además de aceptarlas harán palmas con las orejas si les pagas con dichas monedas.
si vas al BDE te las cambian
si vas a cualquiera de los miles de bancos y cajas que hay repartidos por el territorio nacional también.
si las pones a la venta aquí te las comprarán gustosos con algo de premium
si vas a donde el andorrano, idem
etc, etc...

de verdad... no os cansáis de postear chorradas?
llevamos con esta vaina meses.

sinceramente, para enmierdar y hacer el ridículo tenéis guardería, etc.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2011)

Le he reportado por propagar falsas informaciones sobre sobre inversiones, que constituye un delito económico.


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

yo no me he inventado nada, yo lo he preguntado esta mañana en el banco de España, y a lo que me han contestado me remito. Por otra parte acabo de comprar 166 monedas de 2009 la semana pasada por 2000 euros , tres kilos de plata aproximadamente, los cuales el lunes de la semana pasada en lingotes me hubiesen costado 3500 euros aproximadamente. Estoy convencido de mi inversión en plata. 
Aún así hay que informar de lo que puede llegar a pasar, que la plata vuelva a 5 dolares la onza y que en el bde no te las recojan.


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> yo no me he inventado nada, yo lo he preguntado esta mañana en el banco de España, y a lo que me han contestado me remito. Por otra parte acabo de comprar 166 monedas de 2009 la semana pasada por 2000 euros , tres kilos de plata aproximadamente, los cuales el lunes de la semana pasada en lingotes me hubiesen costado 3500 euros aproximadamente. Estoy convencido de mi inversión en plata.
> Aún así hay que informar de lo que puede llegar a pasar, que la plata vuelva a 5 dolares la onza y que en el bde no te las recojan.




Cómo te podemos hacer entender que son monedas de curso legal... si el facial es 20 €, al menos valen esos 20 €...8:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2011)

Pontevedra 609352408 Fernando .. brigada de delitos económicos tocando a tu puerta en 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (10 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Le he reportado por propagar falsas informaciones sobre sobre inversiones, que constituye un delito económico.




Es mi impresión o antes los troll eran mucho más originales...ienso:ienso:


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

bueno, vale puede que esté equivocado. Yo estoy aquí para aprender sin molestar a nadie.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> bueno, vale puede que esté equivocado. Yo estoy aquí para aprender sin molestar a nadie.



Bueno a mi no me molestas y si tu quieres yo te libero tus 166 piezas de a 12 a 12,03 c/u, así te quito un peso de encima )


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

eres muy atento. yo te las pago a a ti a 12,04


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> eres muy atento. yo te las pago a a ti a 12,04



Bien, pues por fin lo has entendido  me alegro, evidentemente no hay trato.

En realidad no es una mala oferta 0.03€ es un duro en pesetas y claro todo el mundo dirá "un duro es un chatarra" bueno pues depende, supongamos que es un duro de 1870...humm, ahora se despejan más las dudas sobre que es dinero de verdad y aumenta su valor con el tiempo (actualmente esa plata vale unos 20€) y que es auténtica chatarra. 

Sigue este premisa; gasta chatarra o papel para comprar y ahorra dinero de verdad en forma de oro o plata física, nunca te fallará.

PD evidentemente hablo de monedas del montón no de las piezas de coleccionista que una sola puede llegar valer 225.000€


----------



## nandogle (10 May 2011)

vale... repito que yo no quiero molestar.
y mis reflexiones ,son reflexiones para debatir, no son afirmaciones.A lo mejor es que llego tarde al foro... me acabo de incorporar hace unos días
y estoy tocando temas que ya están muy debatidos.


----------



## QuepasaRey (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Aún así hay que informar de lo que puede llegar a pasar, que la plata vuelva a 5 dolares la onza y que en el bde no te las recojan.



Que pasada, si un dia baja el niquel, las monedas de 2euros valdran 1,9
y los primeros en saberlo se las encalomaran a los mas lentos.
Stay tuned.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 May 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> yo no me he inventado nada, yo lo he preguntado esta mañana en el banco de España, y a lo que me han contestado me remito. Por otra parte *acabo de comprar 166 monedas *de 2009 la semana pasada por 2000 euros , tres kilos de plata aproximadamente, los cuales el lunes de la semana pasada en lingotes me hubiesen costado 3500 euros aproximadamente. Estoy convencido de mi inversión en plata.
> Aún así hay que informar de lo que puede llegar a pasar, que la plata vuelva a 5 dolares la onza y que en el bde no te las recojan.


----------



## japiluser (10 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Que pasada, si un dia baja el niquel, las monedas de 2euros valdran 1,9
> y los primeros en saberlo se las encalomaran a los mas lentos.
> Stay tuned.



El mercao del cromo-niquel se va a burbujear en poco tiempo !


----------



## Vize (10 May 2011)

sospecho que nandogle es el condeBNC
matemáticamente es casi imposible que dos gilipollas de este calibre se junten en un periodo tan corto espacio-temporal


----------



## gamusino30 (10 May 2011)

¿Los obreros mineros progresan algo en. su educación después de colocarse? –Generalmente, retroceden: adquieren malos hábitos: se entregan a la bebida y al juego y a otros vicios semejantes. convirtiéndose en unos verdaderos náufragos” (número 109).


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 May 2011)

Vize dijo:


> sospecho que nandogle es el condeBNC



ya somos 2.....


----------



## C.J. (10 May 2011)

Ya estamos propagando falsos bulos.

Ahora ya no sólo los buillonistas, tambien los acumuladores de karllilos. Me explico, empezaron diciendo "en el BdE de xxxx ya no hay monedas" así no va nadi""e y siguen cargando"; ahora es: " en el BdE de xxxx me han dicho que no tienen poder liberatorio" (y mientras creo dudas yo sigo cargando.

Se que en el BdE de Coruña quedan bastantes y que unos pocos se están aprovechando. Ganas me dan de coger una semanita y subirme allí a dejarlo pelao.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

C.J. Es cierto que se dijo hace unos meses que en BCN no quedaban, lo que en realidad pasaba es que llegaban tarde y no querían bajar otra vez a la caja fuerte. Yo mismo, una vez, llegando a primera hora me tuve que esperar, irme a tomar un café y volver más tarde a recogerlas por que las tenían "abajo". 

Pero ahora ciertamente el BdE de Barcelona está "pelao" desde el Jueves Plateado, sin embargo, no está demás pasar de vez en cuando (si viene de paso) no sea que les retornen de vete a saber tu quien o de donde, yo no pierdo la esperanza.

PD vaya suerte que tenéis por La Coruña.


----------



## hinka (10 May 2011)

Una pregunta.
Segun muchos de vosotros las monedas posteriores al 2004, no son de curso legal. Que son de colección.
Ergo si los mando a una fundición, no estaré cometiendo ningun delito puesto que no son de curso legal.
VIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya puedo venderlos por lo que realmente son plata y simplemente plata.

Pero no se que me da que eso la fundición no lo deja registrado........ y menos que me han hecho los lingotes de 1 kg con karlitos (eso si posteriores al 2004).


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Segun muchos de vosotros las monedas posteriores al 2004, no son de curso legal. Que son de colección.
> Ergo si los mando a una fundición, no estaré cometiendo ningun delito puesto que no son de curso legal.
> VIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya puedo venderlos por lo que realmente son plata y simplemente plata.
> ...



El lingote siempre tiene un precio inferior a una moneda de plata amonedada. En general seria así de menos a más:

Granalla

Lingote

Moneda

Que manía tenéis con fundir monedas, yo no lo entiendo. Yo vendo y compro monedas, pero fundir para mi no tiene sentido.


----------



## hinka (11 May 2011)

Como dice un afamado forero:
Son mis costumbre, y como tal hay que respetarlas. ;-).
Y siendo como dicen algunos en el foro legal, menos aun.


----------



## San Karlillo (11 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El otro día fui a una tienda a comprar una cosa, y se me ocurrió pagar con una moneda de 12 Euros que llevaba encima y más o menos el diálogo fue este:
> 
> - Hola, ¿aceptan monedas de 12 Euros?
> - No
> ...



Este relato lo puedes ver en Usando las monedas de 12 Euros


Lo que no pones es el comentario que hace el mismo bloger :

josera

Pues llevas razón, no estaba muy seguro, pensaba que las monedas de 12 Euros eran de curso legal y se podían usar igual que las de 2 Euros, así que mandé un correo al Banco de España para ver que me respondían y dicen que no está prevista la circulación de las monedas de 12 Euros, son monedas de colección y como tal los comercios no están obligados a aceptarlas.
En fin, ya lo sé para la próxima vez

*ORDEN EHA/232/2007, de 1 de febrero*
En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece,
entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero de
2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en euros,
las monedas en euros *no destinadas a la circulación*, acuñadas
normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor
nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a la circulación.
La verdad es que da igual si son de curso legal o no , lo importante es que los bancos las cambian por papelitos.

Hay mucho gente hablando de trolls cuando alguien comenta algo que puede ir en contra de sus intereses .


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> *ORDEN EHA/232/2007, de 1 de febrero*
> En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece,
> entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero de
> 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en euros,
> ...




Esa orden ya la he puesto yo antes con lo importante subrayado en rojo:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya te vale de propagar bulos estúpidos...
> 
> *ORDEN EHA/232/2007, de 1 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 euro que conmemoran el 50.º Aniversario del Tratado de Roma.*
> 
> ...




Monedas no destinadas a la circulación puestas en circulación


----------



## Sash (11 May 2011)

El otro día fui a cambiar monedas de 20€ al banco por carlillos. No me pusieron objeción alguna.

Me comento el cajero que incluso la gente las deja para ingresarlas en la cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## hinka (11 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Tengo una duda.
> 
> ¿Para que quereis lingotes caseros?. Siempre va a ser mas facil colocar 1 kg de karlillos que un lingote casero de 1 kg ¿no?.
> 
> Pregunta desde mi mas absoluta ignorancia, pero no le veo utilidad a la granalla ni fiabilidad a lingotes sin pulir.



Claro que es mejor las monedas, solo lo decia por la gente que dice que esas monedas no son de curso legal. 
Si no son de curso legal puedes venderlas para fundir, puedes destruirlas. 
Cosa que no puedes hacer si son de curso legal, pues seria un delito.
Nada más....vamos un absurdo, para una situacion absurda.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 May 2011)

A mi con que tengan la plata no necesito más. 

Si algún día el BDE no las admite no será porque que no las quieran o porque no sean de curso legal, sino porque el BDE habrá desaparecido o el euro no exista.

Ese día tened por seguro que cada karlillo valdrá una fortuna comparado con los 12 Euros que te costó adquirirlo.


----------



## davitin (11 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si nos vamos del euro, la cobertura de los Karlos _sesfuma_...... salvo que, los euros sean canjeables ad infinitum a _neopelas_.



Dudo que no te descambiaran los karlillos en caso de que salieramos del euro.

De hecho, hace años que estamos en el euro y tu puedes ir perfectamente al banco de españa a descambiar pesetas por euros, es decir, aun admiten las pesetas, asi que no veo por que no iban a cambiar euros por neopesetas si llegara el caso.

De todos modos, siempre podrias vender los carlillos como plata y te las pagarian en neopesetas en cualquier joyeria/fundicion...de esose trata, doble valor...


----------



## juan35 (11 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si nos vamos del euro, la cobertura de los Karlos _sesfuma_...... salvo que, los euros sean canjeables ad infinitum a _neopelas_.




Pero con respecto a la Neopeseta solo con la plata ganaremos.


----------



## gurrumino (12 May 2011)

A mi me da igual que llegue a la linea ottia pedrin , mecagoentoloquesemenea , o sus-muettos-tos , seguire pillando k12 mientras pueda , ahora no tengo mas pasta pero estoy a ello .


----------



## Arraez (12 May 2011)

Bueno, hoy parece no ser un gran día, pero bueno, hoy he cargado con una GRAN CANTIDAD en CCM. Si tenéis una sucursal cerca podéis encargarlas... tienen todas las que queráis! Un saludo.


----------



## Taxidermista (12 May 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Bueno, hoy parece no ser un gran día, pero bueno, hoy he cargado con una GRAN CANTIDAD en CCM. Si tenéis una sucursal cerca podéis encargarlas... tienen todas las que queráis! Un saludo.



Cómo no te expliques no sabemos de qué estás hablando.


----------



## japiluser (12 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Cómo no te expliques no sabemos de qué estás hablando.



Eso....estamos hablando de moneas de 12 leuros o de 20 leuros!


----------



## Arraez (12 May 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Eso....estamos hablando de moneas de 12 leuros o de 20 leuros!



De 12, de 12. Lo daba por sentado.


----------



## Argentum emere (12 May 2011)

Que vergüenza los compro-oro. El gobierno debería prohibirlos puesto que están robando a ojos de todo el mundo y salen impunes de su delito.


----------



## el_andorrano (12 May 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Que vergüenza los compro-oro. El gobierno debería prohibirlos puesto que están robando a ojos de todo el mundo y salen impunes de su delito.



¿Puedes explicar esto?


----------



## cornelius (12 May 2011)

Muy buenas...
Una cosa curiosa que le ha pasado a un amigo al intentar comprar monedas de 12 en el BDE de Oviedo...
Llama por teléfono para informarse si hay disponivilidad. La persona que le atiende le dice que no tienen que les quedan pocas (¿?!). 
-Bueno... ¿Cuantas?, me gustaría retirar tantos euros... Ya se que hay límite de 1000 euros al día y persona, pero iremos tres personas...
-Es que no podemos dar tantas... Solo nos quedan sueltas...
-¿?¿?... Bueno, aún así, me gustaría llevarme las disponibles...
-Es que sólo podemos dar 2 (piezas!!!) por personas... por cuestiones numismásticas...
-Perdón???
-No podemos dar más de dos piezas de 12 por persona...y le echa un rollo...
(mi amigo no es un entendido y quería cambiar monedas por seguir el consejo que le he dado... así que no ha sabido que responder al del banco)...

Estoy tentado a llamar y preguntar a cuenta de qué existe un límite de dos piezas por persona y día... ¿Es una norma interna?, ¿se las quieren reservar los del banco?, ¿Estaba bacilando a mi amigo? ¿Si te presentas en el banco, puedes exigir que te den las monedas que tengan hasta llegar a los 1000... si es que tienen existencias?

PDespués les explico otra del BDE de la coruña....


----------



## Garrapatez (12 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas...
> Una cosa curiosa que le ha pasado a un amigo al intentar comprar monedas de 12 en el BDE de Oviedo...
> Llama por teléfono para informarse si hay disponivilidad. La persona que le atiende le dice que no tienen que les quedan pocas (¿?!).
> -Bueno... ¿Cuantas?, me gustaría retirar tantos euros... Ya se que hay límite de 1000 euros al día y persona, pero iremos tres personas...
> ...



Esto es la ley de la selva, sólo los más adaptados sobreviven.

Lo mejor es decirle que vas a ir a recojerlas en persona y que si en efecto sólo dan 2 por persona que no hay problema que tu aceptas esas 2 y que luego vas a poner una reclamación al BDE. A lo mejor por tocapelotas deciden darte tus 83 o te mandan a la mierda pero por lo menos hay que intentarlo.


----------



## multinickpremium (13 May 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Que vergüenza los compro-oro. El gobierno debería prohibirlos puesto que están robando a ojos de todo el mundo y salen impunes de su delito.



¿ te roba el que te cobra la barra de pan a 0,6 euros sabiendo que a el le cuesta 0,4 euros?
Los compro oro son un negocio al que tu acudes voluntariamente ,nadie te pone una pistola.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas...
> Una cosa curiosa que le ha pasado a un amigo al intentar comprar monedas de 12 en el BDE de Oviedo...
> Llama por teléfono para informarse si hay disponivilidad. La persona que le atiende le dice que no tienen que les quedan pocas (¿?!).
> -Bueno... ¿Cuantas?, me gustaría retirar tantos euros... Ya se que hay límite de 1000 euros al día y persona, pero iremos tres personas...
> ...




Voy a ampliar el tema. 

Un conocido mío ha ido hoy a primera hora. En efecto, le han dicho que sólo le podían dar dos para colección. Pero él, que sigue el hilo asiduamente, le ha replicado que de eso nada, que se podía llevar hasta 83, y que no tenían monedas de colección de la FNMT que esas las vende la Casa de la Moneda. ANte la negativa del cajero ha hecho venir al superior. La ha dicho que 83 monedas o el libro de reclamaciones. El cajero entonces ha empezado a explicar que si quería que subiesen el palet que tienen en la caja, a lo que mi amigo les ha dicho que por supuesto. Entonces se han puesto a explicar que iban grupos de 5 personas a saquerlo y que no pueden permitir la especulación o algo del estilo. Aprentemente leen el hilo porque le han empezado a soltar el rollo que si a partir del 2004 no tenían poder libertorio....etc....Pero él les ha enviado a paseo, diciéndoles que eso le trae al fresco. Ante la amenaza de poner una reclamción, el jefe de caja le ha ofrecido las que tenían en unas bolsitas, y para no montar más pollo se las ha llevado aunque no llegaban a las 83.


La cosa tal cómo me la ha contado da mucho de que pensar. El les ha insistido que no cumplen la ley. Le han dicho que iban a cambiar la ley del límite de 1000, pero eso es falso pues es una normativa europea como todos sabemos. 

Todo esto, y otros indicios que tengo, me hacen pensar que en ciertos BdE los cajeros están actuando de forma ilegal y deshonesta. EN el de Coruña también tienen, pero hay que pedirlas el día anterior. 

Creo que la solución es simple. Ante la negativa, pedir hablar con el jefe de cajas, y pedir el libro de reclamaciones si persiste la negativa y rellenar una reclamación. Incluso si dicen que no tienen conviene hacerlo porque es posible que esten mintiendo. Apuesto que en cuanto les caigan una docena de reclamaciones y el asunto empieza a llamar la atención, comenzarán a soltarlas.


También sería conveniente poner en conocimiento de las autoridades judiciales lo que está ocurriendo y me estoy moviendo en ese sentido. 

De hecho tengo indicios que personal del BdE y las sucursales leen este hilo y son parte de los que difunden bulos. He pedido a Calopez que guarde las IPs de todos aquellos que difunden bulos. Aquí se le va a caer el pelo a más de uno.

Y aprovecho para saludar a los que nos leen desde los BdE....

Y añado que no tengo duda de la honestidad de una gran mayoría de los empleados del BdE....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> ¿ te roba el que te cobra la barra de pan a 0,6 euros sabiendo que a el le cuesta 0,4 euros?
> Los compro oro son un negocio al que tu acudes voluntariamente ,nadie te pone una pistola.



A cagar a otro hilo!

En toda Europa se puede vender el oro mucho mejor que en España. Los márgenes del 40-60% que prectican es pura usura y conviene desenmascarar a los ladrones que están detrás de esa estafa. Animo a nuestros lectores periolistos que se animen a investigar el tema....


----------



## multinickpremium (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A cagar a otro hilo!



Veo tu nivel de respeto y educación.....
A ver si viene Fantasmón y te da un buen rapapolvo.

No deja de ser un negocio, que este o no de acuerdo con los márgenes es otra cosa, yo cuando paseo y veo gente repartiendo publicidad de compro oro, no me ponen una pistola y me dicen mientras apuntan "ven a vender tu oro".

No me interesa y punto pelota, no hay obligacion de venderles,otra cosa es que el estado podria tener una empresa estatal de metales en la que le comprase al ciudadano su oro por un precio mas justo y asi salia beneficiado el ciudadano y el estado al aumentar su tesoro.

Al igual que cofidis o empresas de capital privado nunca recuriria a ellas,pues con los compro oro hago lo mismo paso de ellos y me voy directamente a fundición, es facil ganar mucho dinero con los karlillos, a sido breve pero intenso estos ultimos tiempos, espero que los de 20 me den mas recorrido.

Y no me lloreis que no hay fundiciones que compren a particulares que si las hay y bastantes que pagan a spot -xx% , siento que seas limitado en cuanto a conocimientos sobre fundiciones,es una pena.
Pero por decir eso de a cagar a otro hilo, te vas a fastidiar paisano.


----------



## quaver (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A cagar a otro hilo!
> 
> En toda Europa se puede vender el oro mucho mejor que en España. Los márgenes del 40-60% que prectican es pura usura y conviene desenmascarar a los ladrones que están detrás de esa estafa. Animo a nuestros lectores periolistos que se animen a investigar el tema....



Ayer, de visita en Toulouse, paré en una pequeña numismática (pequeña por el tamaño del local). Tenía bastantes monedas, y entre ellas vi las de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros. Le pregunté el precio... las vendía a 25€... y me sorprendió que sin yo decir nada me suelta: "Si las llevas a fundición, el valor en metal es de 22€".


----------



## el_andorrano (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A cagar a otro hilo!
> 
> En toda Europa se puede vender el oro mucho mejor que en España. Los márgenes del 40-60% que prectican es pura usura y conviene desenmascarar a los ladrones que están detrás de esa estafa. Animo a nuestros lectores periolistos que se animen a investigar el tema....



Buenos días Monster. 

Bajo mi punto de vista creo que el principal motivo de eso es que en el resto de Europa no tienen las normas tan restrictivas que tenemos aquí. 

Cada uno pone sus márgenes, hay negocios mucho más especulativos y con márgenes más grandes a los cuales el estado no les pone travas sino que encima los rescata y les ayuda. 

Yo me siento estafado cuando me cobran servicios que no he contratado (teléfono, internet, luz.....) o cuando me vienen a visitar explicándome la nueva normativa de protección de datos por ejemplo diciendo que corro peligro. En este caso hay un precio si te parece bien, bien sino pues a seguir buscando.


ES mi opinión.


----------



## Platón (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Voy a ampliar el tema.
> 
> *Aprentemente leen el hilo porque le han empezado a soltar el rollo que si a partir del 2004 no tenían poder libertorio....*etc....
> 
> ...




Venga Narciso, que tu eres el centro del mundo...

Ahora las ordenes ministeriales publicadas en el Boletín Oficial del Estado las redactan los foreros de burbuja.info también y cajeros de los BDE a la vez,:XX::XX:

¿aun no te han respondido de emisionycaja@bde.es ? Es que con esa educación que te han dado no vas a ninguna parte, no te contesta ni el contestador automático de bin laden.

Ya están tardando esas denuncias...nos lo vamos a pasar bien, como la ultima vez, ¿te acuerdas?


----------



## gurrumino (13 May 2011)

Se avecina temporal .


----------



## Platón (13 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Se avecina temporal .



No no se preocupe, en los juzgados se dirime todo más fácilmente. Yo no contribuiré a darle más publicidad ni comba al cáncer de este foro. Que cumpla sus amenazas, a ver si con el dinero que perciba por daños morales se puede costear la educación que su familia no le pudo ofrecer.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (13 May 2011)

¿Que en un juzgado se derime que? ¿De que forma? Me parece que al que le falta cultura y educación es a usted. Por cierto todavía estoy esperando a que definas lo que querías darme en persona.


----------



## Platón (13 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Que en un juzgado se *derime *que? ¿De que forma? Me parece que al que le falta *cultura *y educación es a usted. Por cierto todavía estoy esperando a que definas lo que querías darme en persona.



Se dice *dirimir*, no dEremir o como a usted se le ocurra.

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición


Ya te expliqué que no iba contigo, aquí se ve que solo buscar confrontación gratuita, y lo que le iba a dar es una "contestación", nada más, a lo mejor tu aprovechabas y le metías al pardillo una hipoteca o unas preferentes, quizás un deposito estructurado...o mejor unas clases de tiro deportivo que sabemos que controlas...

Ya te dije que no tenía culpa de tus problemas personales, entiendo que ha sido difícil, yo también he perdido a gente, pero los demás no tenemos culpa de tu odio y frustración hacia el mundo.

De verdad, olvidame.


----------



## multinickpremium (13 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Que en un juzgado se derime que? ¿De que forma? Me parece que al que le falta cultura y educación es a usted. Por cierto todavía estoy esperando a que definas lo que querías darme en persona.



Seguro que seria un ósculo de amistad y fraternidad.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 May 2011)

Condición esencial de la explotación fabril, sobre todo una vez sujeta a la reglamentación de la jornada de trabajo, es la seguridad normal del resultado, es decir, la seguridad de conseguir la producción de una determinada cantidad de mercancías o el efecto útil apetecido en un espacio de tiempo dado. Además, las pausas legales inherentes a la jornada reglamentaría de trabajo suponen la interrupción repentina y periódica de éste sin daño para el producto en vías de elaboración. Esta seguridad del resultado y estas interrupciones del trabajo son, naturalmente, más fáciles de conseguir en industrias puramente mecánicas que en aquellas en que desempeñan cierto papel los procesos químicos y físicos, como ocurre por ejemplo en la alfarería, en la lavandería, en la tintorería, en la panadería y en la mayoría de las manufacturas metalúrgicas.


----------



## multinickpremium (13 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Se dice *dirimir*, no dEremir o como a usted se le ocurra.
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> ...



Estimado Platón, vemos que la gente esta pasandolo muy mal con la bajada de la plata, yo tengo que confesar que tambien lo estoy, tengo mas de 1000 onzas de plata(no llego a 1100 ahora mismo), pero la bajada a sido un sentimiento raro,me doy de ostias yo solo no haber vendido en su momento, pero francamente veo el ambiente de mosqueo excesivo entre los que tenemos metal.
Dejemos que la paz entre los metaleros fluya (regalarmelo:rolleyey esperemos sentados a que la plata suba, entonces seremos todos los mejores amigos del mundo.

Pasa lo mismo cuando vas conduciendo y ves que la gente se crece en los atascos y te pitan por tonterias, cuando pasa eso te quedas mirandolo fijamente a los ojos sin amenazas de ningun tipo y ves que el furia que habia dentro del coche se siente ridiculo por actuar asi.
Bueno,que haya paz, me voy a meter un bocata pernil entre pecho y espalda que se va a cagar hasta la perra a vuestra salud


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (13 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> Estimado Platón, vemos que la gente esta pasandolo muy mal con la bajada de la plata, yo tengo que confesar que tambien lo estoy, tengo mas de 1000 onzas de plata(no llego a 1100 ahora mismo), pero la bajada a sido un sentimiento raro,me doy de ostias yo solo no haber vendido en su momento, pero francamente veo el ambiente de mosqueo excesivo entre los que tenemos metal.
> Dejemos que la paz entre los metaleros fluya (regalarmelo:rolleyey esperemos sentados a que la plata suba, entonces seremos todos los mejores amigos del mundo.
> 
> Pasa lo mismo cuando vas conduciendo y ves que la gente se crece en los atascos y te pitan por tonterias, cuando pasa eso te quedas mirandolo fijamente a los ojos sin amenazas de ningun tipo y ves que el furia que habia dentro del coche se siente ridiculo por actuar asi.
> Bueno,que haya paz, me voy a meter un bocata pernil entre pecho y espalda que se va a cagar hasta la perra a vuestra salud



¿Por qué te contestas a ti mismo?


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¿Por qué te contestas a ti mismo?



Oiga, almirante: eso de las lecciones de tiro me lo había perdido. ¿Tu también andas con la pipa en el sobaco? 8:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (13 May 2011)

Creo que te comenté que es una de mis prioridades. De todas maneras la próxima vez me voy a estudiar más el tema y lo comentamos a fondo que tengo que empezar a definirme... No se puede andar por la vida sin un trasto que vomite fuego hombre, que no somos animales joder.


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Creo que te comenté que es una de mis prioridades. De todas maneras la próxima vez me voy a estudiar más el tema y lo comentamos a fondo que tengo que empezar a definirme... No se puede andar por la vida sin un trasto que vomite fuego hombre, que no somos animales joder.



OFF Topic total, pero...es un buen artilugio para foreras metalíferas:

El sujetador con pistola incorporada - Público.es


----------



## Argentum emere (13 May 2011)

Andorrano, no lo digo por ti ni por los que verdaderamente tienes el metal como negocio.

Lo digo por los especuladore surgidos al albor de la crisis. Me pagan 7€ por un k20.

Disculpa si te has sentido aludido.

Un saludo




el_andorrano dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar esto?


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Ayer, de visita en Toulouse, paré en una pequeña numismática (pequeña por el tamaño del local). Tenía bastantes monedas, y entre ellas vi las de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros. Le pregunté el precio... las vendía a 25€... y me sorprendió que sin yo decir nada me suelta: "Si las llevas a fundición, el valor en metal es de 22€".



Digo yo que habrá habido algún malentendido con el idioma, no veo como va a pagarte una fundición francesa 22 euros por algo que valía ayer poco más de 12 euros.


----------



## quaver (13 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Digo yo que habrá habido algún malentendido con el idioma, no veo como va a pagarte una fundición francesa 22 euros por algo que valía ayer poco más de 12 euros.



No, entendí bien 22€... pero creo que se columpiaba (no sé si consciente o no del precio real de cotización). ¡Vendía las 12€ plata por 25€!
Le pregunté por precio de una Eagle cerca del escaparate 40€... y luego vi otra en el interior, en una cajita junto con dólares de plata por 35€.


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

quaver dijo:


> No, entendí bien 22€... pero creo que se columpiaba (no sé si consciente o no del precio real de cotización). ¡Vendía las 12€ plata por 25€!
> Le pregunté por precio de una Eagle cerca del escaparate 40€... y luego vi otra en el interior, en una cajita junto con dólares de plata por 35€.



Joder, es que me piro ahora mismo a Toulouse a colocarle al menda 1000 karlillos a 18 o 20 lerus y a recargar aquí de vuelta.


----------



## quaver (13 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Joder, es que me piro ahora mismo a Toulouse a colocarle al menda 1000 karlillos a 18 o 20 lerus y a recargar aquí de vuelta.



No le pregunté el precio de compra, pero según anuncia compra oro y plata 
Si quieres el nombre y dirección te los paso


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> Veo tu nivel de respeto y educación.....
> A ver si viene Fantasmón y te da un buen rapapolvo.
> 
> No deja de ser un negocio, que este o no de acuerdo con los márgenes es otra cosa, yo cuando paseo y veo gente repartiendo publicidad de compro oro, no me ponen una pistola y me dicen mientras apuntan "ven a vender tu oro".
> ...




Creo que en ningún momento me he referido a mi persona. Aprende a leer....y a escribir que el corrector ortográfico hay cosas que no ve...







el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos días Monster.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista creo que el principal motivo de eso es que en el resto de Europa no tienen las normas tan restrictivas que tenemos aquí.
> 
> ...




Evidentemente, Andorrano, no me refería a ti que tienes márgenes correctos. 

Lo inaceptable es que nuevos venidos en el mundo de los metales les metan márgenes del 60% a gente necesitada que vende sus joyas por necesidad y que no tiene la posibilidad ni el conocimiento de venderlas en sitios mejores.

No hay más que ver el personal de los compro-oro....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Ayer, de visita en Toulouse, paré en una pequeña numismática (pequeña por el tamaño del local). Tenía bastantes monedas, y entre ellas vi las de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros. Le pregunté el precio... las vendía a 25€... y me sorprendió que sin yo decir nada me suelta: "Si las llevas a fundición, el valor en metal es de 22€".



Eso no es posible, quaver. Supongo que te diría eso para justificar su precio, o tal vez se haya confundido y piense que tienen una onza. 

Ofrécele vendérselas a 18 euros y saldrás de dudas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

Seamos claros....


Lo que le jode a Platón que se sepa es que en el BdE de La Coruña se consiguen monedas de 12 euros a cascoporro. Sólo hay que llamar el día de antes para reservarlas.


Para los novatos, expliquemos lo que ocurre.

Los buitres andan esperando que en plata las monedas valgan más de unos 14-15 euros para cargar y descargar en fundición. A muchos les ha pillado la bajada de la plata. Tienen una liquidez limitada y lo único que pueden hacer es cargar y descargar para sacar un suculento beneficio.

Pero...si la gente se entera y las compra entonces el negocio se les reduce a un par de días y al límite de su liquidez.


Por eso pululan en este hilo manipuladores intentando que la gente no se lleve las monedas que quedan.

Ahora mismo recomiendo a todos que compren las monedas de 12 euros que encuentren, y las de 20 también. Cuando las de 20 sean interesantes para fundir, espero que a los carroñeros no les queden.

Repartamos riqueza!


----------



## quaver (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso no es posible, quaver. Supongo que te diría eso para justificar su precio, o tal vez se haya confundido y piense que tienen una onza.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que posiblemente lo haya dicho para justificar el precio,
pero tengo la impresión que conocía bien las monedas (apenas tenía moderna, monedas bien clasificadas, etc).

Las onzas que ví (tanto lingotes como monedas) las vendía a no menos de 35€.



> Ofrécele vendérselas a 18 euros y saldrás de dudas.



Cuando vaya de nuevo por allí le preguntaré.


----------



## Platón (13 May 2011)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

eres un enfermo, deberías saber que no compro morralla de plata, de hecho me quiero deshacer de la poca que tengo...me las cambias por tus eagles???

búscate una novieta anda, se te ve "falto"


----------



## Platón (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ahora mismo (13-6-11) recomiendo a todos que compren las monedas de 12 euros que encuentren, y las de 20 también. Cuando las de 20 sean interesantes para fundir, espero que a los carroñeros no les queden.



Esto me lo guardo para cuando salgan ciertas noticias...nos lo vamos a pasar de miedo...

Por ciert si soy tiogilitto888 no debería vivir en Barcelona?? Ya has reculado??? me alegro puesto que te queda mucho que recular bocazas:bla:


----------



## gurrumino (13 May 2011)

Venga venga , a ver esos secretitos que teneis por ahi guardados , joer , compartir .


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (13 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> OFF Topic total, pero...es un buen artilugio para foreras metalíferas:
> 
> El sujetador con pistola incorporada - Público.es



Off topic total y todo lo que quiera usted, pero yo quiero el teléfono de la susodicha... 
Por cierto y adelantándome ¿sabemos si la sucursal del BdE de Madrid surte travelos y futbitos libres de incordios?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Seamos claros....
> 
> 
> Lo que le jode a Platón que se sepa es que en el BdE de La Coruña se consiguen monedas de 12 euros a cascoporro. Sólo hay que llamar el día de antes para reservarlas.
> ...





Platón dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> eres un enfermo, deberías saber que no compro morralla de plata, de hecho me quiero deshacer de la poca que tengo...me las cambias por tus eagles???
> 
> búscate una novieta anda, se te ve "falto"





Platón dijo:


> Esto me lo guardo para cuando salgan ciertas noticias...nos lo vamos a pasar de miedo...
> 
> Por ciert si soy tiogilitto888 no debería vivir en Barcelona?? Ya has reculado??? me alegro puesto que te queda mucho que recular bocazas:bla:




Dos respuestas :XX:


Como escuece !!! 

Vais a tener cola en el BdE de la Coruña....:XX:


----------



## pringaete (13 May 2011)

Pues ya soy un pirado de la plata más. A muy pequeña escala, eso sí. Esta mañana he recogido las monedas de a 12€ que había en mi barrio. En una he pillado 16 (de 08 y 11) y en otra 4 (de 11 y una de 03). Una miseria, pero es lo que hay disponible en el menudeo. De hecho las 16 se las tuve que pedir hace días y me las han tenido que rebuscar en la caja... en fin. Y en la Caixa que me han dado cuatro, ha sucedido algo similar, me he tenido que pasar al rato para que "mirase si tenía algo". ¿Es que no tienen un balance?

Aquí en el foro he oído campanas sobre algo relacionado con las ediciones anteriores y posteriores a 2004, pero no termino de saber a qué se refiere. ¿Qué le pasa a la de 2003?

Lo que me ha llamado la atención de mis pesquisas es que he preguntado en 5 sucursales más de distintas entidades en estos días y no había *nada de nada*. En concreto en la sucursal en la que tengo cuenta el cajero se ha hecho el loco y me ha dado largas hasta que me ha dicho eso de que "las puedo encargar pero diciéndome la serie". Ahí me ha dejado un poco descolocado y tampoco tenía interés el hombre. El caso es ¿puedo decirles que me encarguen una partida de X? ¿hasta cuanto llega X? Claro, que tampoco me hace ni puta gracia que nadie que tiene la dirección de mi domicilio sepa que me llevo X monedas de plata...

Creo que lo importante del menudeo es que no queda constancia de que _fulanito de tal_ con dni _tal_ y domicilio _en tal_, se ha llevado _tantas_ monedas que son, cuando menos, incómodas de transportar. Pero claro, la ratio entre oficinas preguntadas y monedas conseguidas es irrisoria.

En otra cercana de la misma entidad me han dado también largas "es que el que lleva eso está desayunando". Y eso sí, me han mirado raro. Me da que estos están ya avisados, responden con cierta actitud sospechosa. No sé.


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que posiblemente lo haya dicho para justificar el precio,
> pero tengo la impresión que conocía bien las monedas (apenas tenía moderna, monedas bien clasificadas, etc).
> 
> Las onzas que ví (tanto lingotes como monedas) las vendía a no menos de 35€.
> ...



Sí, por favor, hazlo, a ver si vamos a tener que hacer peregrinación a Toulouse en vez de a Lourdes.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 May 2011)

Como el tema está más caliente que nunca vamos a intentar mantener otra vez un listado lo más fidedigno posible con los datos que vayan posteando los foreros. Pido vuestra colaboración en la medida de lo posible para que entre todos tengamos una tabla lo más actualizada y veraz posible. Si alguien quiere reportar pero no quiere que se identifique su nick puede enviar un mp.

Empezamos con esto:

*Alicante.*
Sin datos
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Aparentemente agotados :abajo:
*Bilbao.*
Aparentemente agotados :abajo:
*Ceuta.* (CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*A Coruña.*
Sin datos
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Logroño.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*Madrid.*
Aparentemente agotados :abajo:
*Málaga.*
Sin datos
*Melilla.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*Murcia.*
Sin datos
*Oviedo.*
*Con restricciones *
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Sin datos
*Pamplona.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*San Sebastián.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*Santander.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*Sevilla.*
Sin datos
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Toledo.*(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
*Valencia.*
Aparentemente agotados :abajo:
*Valladolid.*
*Disponibles*
*Zaragoza.*
Sin datos


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2011)

Sr Garra, te edito con lo que se...

Alicante.
Sin datos
Badajoz.
Sin datos
Barcelona.
Aparentemente agotados
Bilbao.
*Agotadas*
Ceuta. (CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
A Coruña.
Sin datos
Las Palmas.
Sin datos
Logroño.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Madrid.
*Agotadas*
Málaga.
Sin datos
Melilla.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Murcia.
*Agotadas*
Oviedo.
*Disponibles con restricciones*
Palma de Mallorca.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Pamplona.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
San Sebastián.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Santander.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Sevilla.
Sin datos
Tenerife.
Sin datos
Toledo.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Valencia.
Aparentemente agotados
Valladolid.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Zaragoza.
Sin datos


----------



## Jantias (13 May 2011)

Gracias por la lista Garrapátez. En Murcia ya confirmamos varios foreros hace un par de semanas que se habían agotado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

En Coruña tienen y hay que llamar el día anterior para reservarlas.

En Oviedo tienen y las sueltan si amenazas con poner una reclamación.

En Valladolid tienen por bolsas de 83 y no hace falta reservarlas.


----------



## averapaz (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Oviedo tienen y las sueltan si amenazas con poner una reclamación.



Hace un par de semanas me las dieron pero aseguraron que se les acabarían a la semana siguiente. Será que se las quieren quedar ellos o que? Poco antes por el foro leí que habían dicho que tenían en abundancia...

Por otro lado. *Alicante OK*, piden reserva, aunque yo fui sin reserva y las conseguí.
*
Valencia* :abajo:


----------



## Jantias (13 May 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas me las dieron pero aseguraron que se les acabarían a la semana siguiente. Será que se las quieren quedar ellos o que? Poco antes por el foro leí que habían dicho que tenían en abundancia...



Lo mismo me dijeron a mí en Murcia, que tenían de sobra. Dos semanas después ya se les habían acabado.:|


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 May 2011)

En Sevilla la última vez que fui (un par de semanas) ya no tenían, no sé si algún forero podrá aportar información más reciente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas me las dieron pero aseguraron que se les acabarían a la semana siguiente. Será que se las quieren quedar ellos o que? Poco antes por el foro leí que habían dicho que tenían en abundancia...
> 
> Por otro lado. *Alicante OK*, piden reserva, aunque yo fui sin reserva y las conseguí.
> *
> Valencia* :abajo:




Según me cuenta un conocido de total solvencia que vive en Oviedo, al cajero se le escapó que tenían montones en la caja fuerte. Así que reclamación al canto hasta que las suelten. 

Lo que están haciendo es ilegal y se les puede caer el pelo.


----------



## VOTIN (13 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Según me cuenta un conocido de total solvencia que vive en Oviedo, al cajero se le escapó que tenían montones en la caja fuerte. Así que reclamación al canto hasta que las suelten.
> 
> Lo que están haciendo es ilegal y se les puede caer el pelo.



Si,tu creete lo que te cuenta el tio de la pistola de oro,que la llevas en el pico macho
Esto
antes de irme,me das una combinacion para el eurolillon de hoy?
no me des la bobas 12345,etc que esas ya las echo yo sin preguntarte


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Off topic total y todo lo que quiera usted, pero yo quiero el teléfono de la susodicha...
> Por cierto y adelantándome ¿sabemos si la sucursal del BdE de Madrid surte travelos y futbitos libres de incordios?



Sin problema. Es más, yo me llevé 1000 euros en travelos hace 15 días y ni siquiera me pidieron que rellenase papeles.


----------



## gurrumino (13 May 2011)

No lo entiendo , por favor , me lo explique alguien . ¿no era una tonteria pillar monedas de a 20 , habiendo de 12 y segun la cotizacion en vista ?.
saludos


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> No lo entiendo , por favor , me lo explique alguien . ¿no era una tonteria pillar monedas de a 20 , habiendo de 12 y segun la cotizacion en vista ?.
> saludos



Si, es unta tontería. Ahora mismo, por su contenido en plata no interesan las de 20 euros. Pero es una forma de tener efectivo igual que la de los billetes.


----------



## spainfull (13 May 2011)

en Zaragoza disponibles (incluso sin llamar, pero mejor hacerlo por si acaso).


----------



## kaxkamel (13 May 2011)

en donostia agotadas


----------



## la mano negra (13 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> OFF Topic total, pero...es un buen artilugio para foreras metalíferas:
> 
> El sujetador con pistola incorporada - Público.es




Pues que tenga cuidado esa criaturita con lo que hace porque ese invento es muy peligroso. Con ese cacharro lo que se va a procurar un dìa es pegarse un tiro en una teta. Y ya va a ver usted la gracia que le va a hacer volarse una teta . Eso si el tiro no le entra por la mandíbula inferior y le sale por el colodrillo que entonces no le va a hacer falta ya nada más .


----------



## Sash (14 May 2011)

A lo mejor suelto una obviedad como un caballo, pero:


Suponiendo un escenario alcista, en el que la plata sube y sube y los karlillos superan los 20€ en plata. ¿A quién le vendes una moneda de 12€ a 21€, o incluso 18€, si por 20€ tiene las que quiera en el banco? (hablo de travelos y futbitos)

¿No tiene la moneda de 12€ un techo natural en digamos, unos 18€ para particulares, debido a la existencia de la moneda de 20€?

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (14 May 2011)

Creo que si se diese la circunstancia que comentas a la gente le daria un poco igual el valor facial , si la posibilidad de ganar 4 o 5 e por moneda de 12 fuese real , creo que siempre seria mejor pagar menos por la misma plata si de lo que se trata es de venderlas del tiron .
saludos.


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> A lo mejor suelto una obviedad como un caballo, pero:
> 
> 
> Suponiendo un escenario alcista, en el que la plata sube y sube y los karlillos superan los 20€ en plata. ¿A quién le vendes una moneda de 12€ a 21€, o incluso 18€, si por 20€ tiene las que quiera en el banco? (hablo de travelos y futbitos)
> ...



Asi es. Para un comprador (no hablamos del vendedor), el techo de las monedas esta en la de 20. Si yo voy a comprar una moneda de 12 por ejemplo, y la plata contenida vale 22 euros y al mismo tiempo me ofrecen una de 20, logicamente cojo la de 20, ya que tengo el mismo valor en plata, pero el seguro facial es de 20. 
Por ambas tengo que pagar 22, ambas tienen el mismo valor en plata, pero con una el seguro facial es de 12, y con otra de 20.


----------



## Hastur (14 May 2011)

Yo recomendaría solo comprar monedas a facial de este tipo. Pero es solo mi opinión. Si son de 20 pues genial y de 12 pues mejor aun si encuentras.

Esas razones expuestas son razones de peso.


----------



## kaxkamel (14 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> A lo mejor suelto una obviedad como un caballo, pero:
> 
> 
> Suponiendo un escenario alcista, en el que la plata sube y sube y los karlillos superan los 20€ en plata. ¿A quién le vendes una moneda de 12€ a 21€, o incluso 18€, si por 20€ tiene las que quiera en el banco? (hablo de travelos y futbitos)
> ...



sí es una obviedad porque de eso se ha hablado (y mucho) en el hilo.

1. te recomiendo que te tomes una tarde y te lo leas (y el anterior), dicho sin acritud y como consejo (aprenderás mucho, creo)

2. evidentemente hoy el techo son 16-17-17,50 euros...
peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero eso se basa en dos premisas que no tienen por qué darse en el futuro.

a) que se disponga de karlillos de 20 ilimitadamente (en principio se han emitido 2 ó 3 millones de ellas (probablemente 2), mientras que de karlillos de 12 hay entre 10 y 20 millones. si dejan de emitir karlillos de 20 en el 2012... no serán tal fáciles de conseguir. la peña pillará lo que haya.

b) sigamos rondando en precios de onza de plata entre 25-45 euros.
si la onza se fuera a los 80 euros (por ejemplo), eso nos da un valor de la plata del karlillo de unos 43 euros y ahí la diferencia 12-20 deja de tener sentido... no digamos ya con una onza a 100 ó 120 euros


----------



## perogrullo (14 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> A lo mejor suelto una obviedad como un caballo, pero:
> 
> 
> Suponiendo un escenario alcista, en el que la plata sube y sube y los karlillos superan los 20€ en plata. ¿A quién le vendes una moneda de 12€ a 21€, o incluso 18€, si por 20€ tiene las que quiera en el banco? (hablo de travelos y futbitos)
> ...



como han dicho antes, lo primero es leer el hilo, buscar las cuestiones y, si no se encuentra respuesta, entonces preguntar. Lo digo porque si cada uno que entra lo tiene que preguntar todo de nuevo, pues estamos apañados. Además, esto que preguntas es de una simpleza que raya lo absurdo...

En fin, la respuesta es que a un fundidor le da igual el dibujito que tenga el metal. Lo único que le importa es la composición y el peso.


Editado.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 May 2011)

Yo veo estas monedas como bullion plata y no como euros, desde ese punto de vista cuanto "más barata" te salga la plata mejor, o sea, karlillone de 12 mejor que de 20. Estoy hablando en el caso de que esas monedas nunca vuelvan al BDE sino que sigan "otros circuitos".

No obstante está claro que los que buscan diversificar y tener billetes de plata de 12 ó 20 Euros en vez de billetes de papel cualquiera de las dos opciones, 12 ó 20 es una estupenda elección.


----------



## gurrumino (14 May 2011)

perogrullo dijo:


> como han dicho antes, lo primero es leer el hilo, buscar las cuestiones y, si no se encuentra respuesta, entonces preguntar. Lo digo porque si cada uno que entra lo tiene que preguntar todo de nuevo, pues estamos apañados. Además, esto que preguntas es de una simpleza que raya lo absurdo...
> 
> En fin, la respuesta es que a un fundidor le da igual el dibujito que tenga el metal. Lo único que le importa es la composición y el peso.



Yo solo daba mi opinion , no preguntaba nada .


----------



## perogrullo (15 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo solo daba mi opinion , no preguntaba nada .



perdón gurrumino, me equivoqué en el quote. Ya lo he editado


----------



## Garrapatez (15 May 2011)

Bueno, gracias a todos por informar, os recuerdo que cualquiera puede editar y actualizar esta lista como ha hecho Puntodecontrol, algo parecido a lo del hilo BID-ASK.

Alicante.
*Disponibles*
Badajoz.
Sin datos
Barcelona.
Aparentemente agotados
Bilbao.
*Agotadas*
Ceuta. (CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
A Coruña.
*Disponibles*
Las Palmas.
Sin datos
Logroño.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Madrid.
*Agotadas*
Málaga.
Sin datos
Melilla.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Murcia.
*Agotadas*
Oviedo.
*Disponibles con restricciones (Se recomienda insistir porque parece ser que las tienen)*
Palma de Mallorca.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Pamplona.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
San Sebastián.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Santander.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Sevilla.
*Agotadas*
Tenerife.
Sin datos
Toledo.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Valencia.
Aparentemente agotados
Valladolid.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Zaragoza.
*Disponibles, se aconseja reserva previa*


----------



## Garrapatez (15 May 2011)

Aprovecho que he actualizado la hoja de cálculo para poner las gráficas, la plata vuelve a relajarse un poco después de los últimos subidones.

<iframe width="650" height="400" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 May 2011)

¿Qué pasó con Fantasmón? ¿Finalmente descubrió que yo tenía razón y que la plata es un activo muy volátil? 

Supongo que lo veremos por aquí cuando vuelva a repuntar la plata y empiece a sentir la necesidad de ir embaucando a algunos pardillos para que se la compren...


----------



## Platón (16 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con Fantasmón?



Creo que está comprando plata como un poseso. 

En eso consiste el juego, comprar abajo, vender arriba, la volatilidad no es negativa _per se_, solo hay que ser lo suficientemente inteligente como para saber aprovecharla. Entiendo que eso no está al alcance de todos, no se aflija por ello.


----------



## mudj (16 May 2011)

*Monedas 10 París*

Alguien me pregunto si había aun monedas de 10 e a la venta en la poste en Francia. No se si era en ste hilo (hay tantos y tan largos por repetir las conversaciones). Por si lo lee: acabo de preguntar en Paris, quedan aparentemente todas las que quieras. No se cuanta plata contienen ya que las compre un poco por snobismo y las regale y use.


----------



## Argentum emere (16 May 2011)

mudjab dijo:


> Alguien me pregunto si había aun monedas de 10 e a la venta en la poste en Francia. No se si era en ste hilo (hay tantos y tan largos por repetir las conversaciones). Por si lo lee: acabo de preguntar en Paris, quedan aparentemente todas las que quieras. No se cuanta plata contienen ya que las compre un poco por snobismo y las regale y use.




¿dónde se pueden comprar tales monedas?


----------



## gamusino30 (16 May 2011)

Esta revolución industrial que se desarrolla como un proceso natural y espontáneo, es acelerada artificialmente al hacerse extensivas las leyes fabriles a todas las ramas industriales en que trabajan mujeres, jóvenes y niños. La reglamentación coactiva de la jornada de trabajo, su duración, pausas, momento inicial y final, el sistema de relevos para los niños, la prohibición de admitir en el trabajo a niños inferiores a cierta edad, etc., obligan, de una parte, a aumentar la maquinaria,191 y a sustituir los músculos por el vapor como fuerza motriz.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 May 2011)

mudjab dijo:


> Alguien me pregunto si había aun monedas de 10 e a la venta en la poste en Francia. No se si era en ste hilo (hay tantos y tan largos por repetir las conversaciones). Por si lo lee: acabo de preguntar en Paris, quedan aparentemente todas las que quieras. No se cuanta plata contienen ya que las compre un poco por snobismo y las regale y use.



las vendian a facial o a 60€ o por ahi??

gracias x la info compi.


----------



## mudj (16 May 2011)

*Monedas plata 10 Euros Francia*

Bueno, aqui os dejo el enlace

Vingt-six pices de 10 euros en argent l'effigie des rgions de France - LeMonde.fr

Como veis, son monedas de un valor facial de 10E, en plata (no se la pureza) de 10 gr. Se puede pagar con ellas en territorio francés. Se venden a 10 Euros en La Poste, que es "el correos francés". Depende de la region tiene un motivo u otro, en total creo que hay 26 en total, incluyendo (ya existe pero a priori es meramente sin valor real en E) a Mayotte, que es un territorio de ultra mar, que se va a decidir en los proximos dias si formarà o no parte de forma integra de la Repùblica francesa. Esto ùltimo està generando mucha polémica en Francia, especialmente en region de Paris (Ile de France) donde ya estàn muy quemados; puesto que La Repùblica Francesa deberia (y Europa) asumir elevados costes tanto economicos como de indole ciudadano y religioso: Serian ciudadanos de pleno derecho comunitario y son en su mayoria 80% de religion musulmana, amén de que en ellas emigran miles de africanos, con lo que se convertiria en otra "puerta de atràs" de acceso a Europa.


----------



## gurrumino (16 May 2011)

*Austria, todas las monedas conmemorativas de plata 10 euros*

Joer , como dice el encabezado , El diseñador de estas monedas trabaja mas en crear una, que el de España en hacer todas las de 12 euros juntas. yo añado las de 20 tambien.


Austria, todas las monedas conmemorativas de plata 10 euros. | Numismática visual


----------



## bluebeetle (16 May 2011)

@garrapatez

En Logroño están agotadas desde hace bastante.
Un amiguete cajero lleva bastante tiempo tratando de conseguirme algunas en el resto de sucursales bancarias, BBVA, SAN, Cajas etc y no encuentra.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/190908-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a.html


----------



## Garrapatez (16 May 2011)

Alicante.
*Disponibles*
Badajoz.
Sin datos
Barcelona.
Aparentemente agotados
Bilbao.
*Agotadas*
Ceuta. (CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
A Coruña.
*Disponibles*
Las Palmas.
Sin datos
Logroño.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Madrid.
*Agotadas*
Málaga.
Sin datos
Melilla.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Murcia.
*Agotadas*
Oviedo.
*Disponibles con restricciones (Se recomienda insistir porque parece ser que las tienen)*
Palma de Mallorca.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Pamplona.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
San Sebastián.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Santander.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Sevilla.
*Agotadas*
Tenerife.
Sin datos
Toledo.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Valencia.
*Aparentemente agotadas*
Valladolid.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Zaragoza.
*Disponibles, se aconseja reserva previa*


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2011)

mudjab dijo:


> Bueno, aqui os dejo el enlace
> 
> Vingt-six pices de 10 euros en argent l'effigie des rgions de France - LeMonde.fr
> 
> Como veis, son monedas de un valor facial de 10E, en plata (no se la pureza) de 10 gr. Se puede pagar con ellas en territorio francés. Se venden a 10 Euros en La Poste, que es "el correos francés". Depende de la region tiene un motivo u otro, en total creo que hay 26 en total, incluyendo (ya existe pero a priori es meramente sin valor real en E) a Mayotte, que es un territorio de ultra mar, que se va a decidir en los proximos dias si formarà o no parte de forma integra de la Repùblica francesa. Esto ùltimo està generando mucha polémica en Francia, especialmente en region de Paris (Ile de France) donde ya estàn muy quemados; puesto que La Repùblica Francesa deberia (y Europa) asumir elevados costes tanto economicos como de indole ciudadano y religioso: Serian ciudadanos de pleno derecho comunitario y son en su mayoria 80% de religion musulmana, amén de que en ellas emigran miles de africanos, con lo que se convertiria en otra "puerta de atràs" de acceso a Europa.



Son 10 gramos de plata de 900 milésimas, así que a día de hoy contienen 6,93 euros de plata pura.


----------



## quaver (17 May 2011)

mudjab dijo:


> Bueno, aqui os dejo el enlace
> 
> Vingt-six pices de 10 euros en argent l'effigie des rgions de France - LeMonde.fr
> 
> Como veis, son monedas de un valor facial de 10E, en plata (no se la pureza) de 10 gr. Se puede pagar con ellas en territorio francés. Se venden a 10 Euros en La Poste, que es "el correos francés". Depende de la region tiene un motivo u otro, en total creo que hay 26 en total, incluyendo (ya existe pero a priori es meramente sin valor real en E) a Mayotte, que es un territorio de ultra mar, que se va a decidir en los proximos dias si formarà o no parte de forma integra de la Repùblica francesa. Esto ùltimo està generando mucha polémica en Francia, especialmente en region de Paris (Ile de France) donde ya estàn muy quemados; puesto que La Repùblica Francesa deberia (y Europa) asumir elevados costes tanto economicos como de indole ciudadano y religioso: Serian ciudadanos de pleno derecho comunitario y son en su mayoria 80% de religion musulmana, amén de que en ellas emigran miles de africanos, con lo que se convertiria en otra "puerta de atràs" de acceso a Europa.



Recuerdo haber leído que en la poste sólo facilitaban las monedas de tu región, con lo que imagino que pediran algún documento que justifique tu domicilio.
¿Es correcto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Creo que está comprando plata como un poseso.
> 
> En eso consiste el juego, comprar abajo, vender arriba, la volatilidad no es negativa _per se_, solo hay que ser lo suficientemente inteligente como para saber aprovecharla. Entiendo que eso no está al alcance de todos, no se aflija por ello.



Si, es lo que dije...ahora no tiene necesidad de vender y no se pasa por aquí a dar la brasa. Sĺo envía a sus multis


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

mudjab dijo:


> Alguien me pregunto si había aun monedas de 10 e a la venta en la poste en Francia. No se si era en ste hilo (hay tantos y tan largos por repetir las conversaciones). Por si lo lee: acabo de preguntar en Paris, quedan aparentemente todas las que quieras. No se cuanta plata contienen ya que las compre un poco por snobismo y las regale y use.





Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿dónde se pueden comprar tales monedas?





mudjab dijo:


> Bueno, aqui os dejo el enlace
> 
> Vingt-six pices de 10 euros en argent l'effigie des rgions de France - LeMonde.fr
> 
> Como veis, son monedas de un valor facial de 10E, en plata (no se la pureza) de 10 gr. Se puede pagar con ellas en territorio francés. Se venden a 10 Euros en La Poste, que es "el correos francés". Depende de la region tiene un motivo u otro, en total creo que hay 26 en total, incluyendo (ya existe pero a priori es meramente sin valor real en E) a Mayotte, que es un territorio de ultra mar, que se va a decidir en los proximos dias si formarà o no parte de forma integra de la Repùblica francesa. Esto ùltimo està generando mucha polémica en Francia, especialmente en region de Paris (Ile de France) donde ya estàn muy quemados; puesto que La Repùblica Francesa deberia (y Europa) asumir elevados costes tanto economicos como de indole ciudadano y religioso: Serian ciudadanos de pleno derecho comunitario y son en su mayoria 80% de religion musulmana, amén de que en ellas emigran miles de africanos, con lo que se convertiria en otra "puerta de atràs" de acceso a Europa.





Taxidermista dijo:


> Son 10 gramos de plata de 900 milésimas, así que a día de hoy contienen 6,93 euros de plata pura.





quaver dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído que en la poste sólo facilitaban las monedas de tu región, con lo que imagino que pediran algún documento que justifique tu domicilio.
> ¿Es correcto?




La colección de monedas de 10 euros sobre regiones francesas se agotó EL PRIMER DÍA en la emisión de la Casa de la Moneda francesa. Era el único lugar donde se podían comprar todas juntas. En metal no valían tampoco la pena. En las oficinas de la Poste locales se pueden conseguir alguna si quedan de la region en la que estés (como apunta quaver). 

Ahora mismo han sacado una moneda de 100 euros de plata que se puede encargar en las oficinas de correos y que entregarán en junio. Tampoco valen la pena por el metal.


----------



## ProfePaco (17 May 2011)

qué suerte... acabo de llegar a casa con 105 monedas de 12 euros, conseguidas en una sucursal... flonante...

el cajero me daba las gracias..."ya estaba harto de las moneditas"...


----------



## quaver (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ahora mismo han sacado una moneda de 100 euros de plata que se puede encargar en las oficinas de correos y que entregarán en junio. Tampoco valen la pena por el metal.



Creo que ésas también están agotadas (sólo 50.000).


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> qué suerte... acabo de llegar a casa con 105 monedas de 12 euros, conseguidas en una sucursal... flonante...
> 
> el cajero me daba las gracias..."ya estaba harto de las moneditas"...




Flotante o flipante? 

¡¡¡Qué suerte tenéis los pomperos con las monedas de 12 euros¡¡¡¡ 

A mi me pasa igual con los pakillos. Hay cajeros que me los dan por 80 cts de euro (las 100 pesetas) porque estaban hartos de esas moneditas...Incluso en Estados Unidos, el bullion te lo dejan al valor facial y las hay a montones. Lo que no entiendo es cómo no se acaban...


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Flotante o flipante?
> 
> ¡¡¡Qué suerte tenéis los pomperos con las monedas de 12 euros¡¡¡¡
> 
> A mi me pasa igual con los pakillos. Hay cajeros que me los dan por 80 cts de euro (las 100 pesetas) porque estaban hartos de esas moneditas...Incluso en Estados Unidos, el bullion te lo dejan al valor facial y las hay a montones. Lo que no entiendo es cómo no se acaban...



¿Paquillos a 80 cts? ¿y eso dónde es si puede saberse?


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Paquillos a 80 cts? ¿y eso dónde es si puede saberse?




Ya me gustaría poder informarle...Sr. mío. 

Pero es un misterio grande e ignoto como el lugar en que los pomperos se encuentran cienes y cienes de karlillos y, además, en esos lugares les aperciben los cajeros de que le quedan muchos miles más y que no se acabarán ni aún llegado el dia del Juicio Final.


----------



## Platón (17 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Flotante o flipante?
> 
> ¡¡¡Qué suerte tenéis los pomperos con las monedas de 12 euros¡¡¡¡
> 
> A mi me pasa igual con los pakillos. Hay cajeros que me los dan por 80 cts de euro (las 100 pesetas) porque estaban hartos de esas moneditas...Incluso en Estados Unidos, el bullion te lo dejan al valor facial y las hay a montones. Lo que no entiendo es cómo no se acaban...



Digo yo sr. Ulisses, y ¿por qué paga 20 cts por encima del facial? ¿La propina por guardárselas 40 años?


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Digo yo sr. Ulisses, y ¿por qué paga 20 cts por encima del facial? ¿La propina por guardárselas 40 años?



Es por el premium numismático. 

Celebro verle de nuevo.


----------



## Platón (17 May 2011)

Como sabe hoy es festivo en nuestra terra


----------



## TIOMOI (17 May 2011)

Que tal chicos, hoy estuve en la sucursal del BDE en Alicante y me han comentado que el viernes se terminaran las monedas de 12 €, parece ser que han sido un éxito, dice que le han mandado de toda España a Alicante.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

TIOMOI dijo:


> Que tal chicos, hoy estuve en la sucursal del BDE en Alicante y me han comentado que el viernes se terminaran las monedas de 12 €, parece ser que han sido un éxito, dice que le han mandado de toda España a Alicante.



Le han mandado de toda España a Alicante? 

Eso suena a cuento chino.


----------



## TIOMOI (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Le han mandado de toda España a Alicante?
> 
> Eso suena a cuento chino.



Si eso sera, el caso es que el viernes finito y ahora que? el año que viene haran mas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

TIOMOI dijo:


> Si eso sera, el caso es que el viernes finito y ahora que? el año que viene haran mas?



Pues igualmente de lo del viernes no hay que fiarse. Seguramente te está contando cuentos. 

El año que viene no harán más, ni siquiera este año...son de 20 euros las nuevas por si no te habías enterado...


----------



## legio (17 May 2011)

¿sabeis si en santander o en bilbao se han agotado?


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 May 2011)

legio dijo:


> ¿sabeis si en santander o en bilbao se han agotado?



lee la lista que para esto está....

No, no hay hace siglos ya en ninguno de los dos sitios....


----------



## jorge (17 May 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Flotante o flipante?
> 
> ¡¡¡Qué suerte tenéis los pomperos con las monedas de 12 euros¡¡¡¡
> 
> *A mi me pasa igual con los pakillos. Hay cajeros que me los dan por 80 cts de euro (las 100 pesetas) porque estaban hartos de esas moneditas...*Incluso en Estados Unidos, el bullion te lo dejan al valor facial y las hay a montones. Lo que no entiendo es cómo no se acaban...



En serio???:baba:, pero si esa moneda la paga el andorrano a casi 12€, no?


----------



## gamusino30 (17 May 2011)

En realidad, en Inglaterra impera actualmente el sistema de que el capitalista concentre en sus locales un gran número de máquinas, distribuyendo luego el producto de éstas entre un ejército de obreros domiciliarios para que lo rematen.186 Sin embargo, esta abigarrada variedad de formas de transición no oculta la tendencia hacia la transformación de en !as industrias en verdaderas fábricas. Esta tendencia es alimentada por el carácter de la misma máquina de coser, que, al consentir diversas aplicaciones, estimula la reunión de diversas ramas industriales antes separadas en el mismo edificio y bajo el mando del mismo capital, por la circunstancia de que el trabajo provisional de las agujas y algunas otras operaciones son más adecuadas para ejecutarse donde están las máquinas, y, finalmente por la inevitable expropiación de los artesanos y obreros a domicilio que producen con máquinas de su propiedad.


----------



## jorge (17 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Por favor poned el mode ironic on que algunos no se enteran.



Pues no señorito, uno es totalmente novato en esto de las moneditas….


----------



## Garrapatez (17 May 2011)

Vuelvo a subir la lista, sin novedades desde la última actualización.

Alicante.
*Disponibles*
Badajoz.
Sin datos
Barcelona.
Aparentemente agotados
Bilbao.
*Agotadas*
Ceuta. (CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
A Coruña.
*Disponibles*
Las Palmas.
Sin datos
Logroño.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Madrid.
*Agotadas*
Málaga.
Sin datos
Melilla.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Murcia.
*Agotadas*
Oviedo.
*Disponibles con restricciones (Se recomienda insistir porque parece ser que las tienen)*
Palma de Mallorca.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Pamplona.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
San Sebastián.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Santander.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
*Agotadas*
Sevilla.
*Agotadas*
Tenerife.
Sin datos
Toledo.(CIERRE INMINENTE DE ESTA SUCURSAL)
Sin datos
Valencia.
*Aparentemente agotadas*
Valladolid.
*Disponibles previa reserva*
Zaragoza.
*Disponibles, se aconseja reserva previa*


----------



## Ulisses (17 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Pues no señorito, uno es totalmente novato en esto de las moneditas….



Lo lamento, jorge. Era mode ironic, como dice gamusino.


----------



## juan35 (17 May 2011)

Donosti agotadas las de 12E


----------



## Arraez (17 May 2011)

¿Podemos añadir a a lista que si encargáis a la central de CCM en Toledo siguen habiendo miles? (lo sé por experiencia propia)
Eso sí, hay que ser cliente; si no no te las encargan.,


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 May 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> ¿Podemos añadir a a lista que si encargáis a la central de CCM en Toledo siguen habiendo miles? (lo sé por experiencia propia)
> Eso sí, hay que ser cliente; si no no te las encargan.,



Cuantos miles has encargado? Como sabes cuantas quedan?


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

Para los que necesitan ver para creer...


----------



## gamusino30 (18 May 2011)

En la modistería, por ejemplo, donde el trabajo se hallaba ya organizado en gran parte, principalmente por medio del régimen de la cooperación simple, la máquina de coser empieza actuando como un simple factor de la industria manufacturera. En la sastrería, la camisería, la zapatería, etc., se entrecruzan todas las formas. Aquí, reina la verdadera explotación fabril. Allí, son los intermediarios los que reciben el género del capitalista en jefe, reuniendo en “sótanos" y "buhardillas”, en torno a las máquinas de coser, de 10 y a 50 y aún más asalariados. Finalmente, corro ocurre con toda la maquinaria que no forma un sistema coherente y que, además, puede aplicarse en un formato diminuto, abundan los casos en que los artesanos o los obreros domiciliarios, ayudados por su propia familia, o por la aportación de unos cuantos obreros contratados por ellos, emplean máquinas de su propia pertenencia.185


----------



## Platón (18 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿O es que quieres ver una foto de una bañera llena de filarmonicas?



Realmente a mi si me gustaría verla, no por las filarmónicas sino por la bañera...¿le ha puesto gorro de ducha?


----------



## bubbler (18 May 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Para los que necesitan ver para creer...



Cámara Canon Canon PowerShot SX110 Firmware Version 1.00
Tomada el 2011:05:18 09:50:08

Tened cuidado con las tomas de fotos, de luego eliminar toda la información personal...


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

Buen consejo lo de eliminar los datos...

la foto era una broma... parece que alguien no se creía que aun quedan monedas en las sucursales, sin tener que pedirlas antes... haberlas, haylas...


----------



## Arraez (18 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuantos miles has encargado? Como sabes cuantas quedan?



No sé cuántas quedan. Sé que quedan muchísimas porque yo encargué 4 cifras y el cajero alucinaba, pero cuando llamó a la central para encargarlas el que había detrás del teléfono no dudó, la conversación fue cortísima. No fue del tipo"... pues... espera a ver... que vea más o menos... a ver si quedan..." fue un simple SÍ y punto. Me tardaron 10 días, pero vamos, ningún problema.


----------



## gamusino30 (18 May 2011)

.El calor, originado en parte por los hornillos de gas, en los que se calientan las planchas, es espantoso.. Y aunque en estos locales predominen las jornadas de trabajo que se llaman moderadas, es decir, de 8 de la mañana a 6 de la tarde, apenas pasa día en que no se recoja a 3 ó 4 personas desmayadas.”183
La transformación del tipo social de explotación, producto obligado de la transformación experimentada por el instrumento de producción, se opera a través de un caos abigarrado de formas de transición. Estas formas varían según la extensión en que y el espacio de tiempo durante el cual la máquina de coser se adueña de esta o aquella industria, según la situación anterior de los obreros, el predominio de la manufactura, el trabajo manual o el trabajo a domicilio, el tipo de alquiler de los locales de trabajo, etc.184


----------



## Platón (18 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Como has podido sacar tanta info de una foto?
> 
> Me autocontesto. Extract camera information from any Jpeg (Jpg) image file
> 
> pa cagarse, ya no subo ni una solo foto mas con el movil.




Ya no le pido que se sumerja usted en "litros" de plata amonedada en plan erótico argentífero...pero ¿Nos va a dejar sin ver la bañera repleta de filarmónicas?


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Ya no le pido que se sumerja usted en "litros" de plata amonedada en plan erótico argentífero...pero ¿Nos va a dejar sin ver la bañera repleta de filarmónicas?



eso, yo ya he mostrado mi humilde colección...


----------



## Ulisses (18 May 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Para los que necesitan ver para creer...




¿Eso es todo lo que tienes? ::

[mode ironic OFF]

Felicidades.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

míralo al revés, antes no tenía nada


----------



## pringaete (19 May 2011)

Me he aficionado a eso de ir preguntando por las sucursales que paso y ayer me pateé 7 de diversas entidades en un barrio en el que acabé por cuestiones de trabajo. 

Están todas esquilmadas. Aunque me he hecho un experto en poner excusas tontas para no dar explicaciones. También es curioso que te hagan volver al rato porque tienen que abrir la caja y no te quieren por allí mientras.

No encontré ni una de 12€ y en un sitio me ofrecieron 2 de 20€ pero que no pillé por falta de tiempo. Por cierto ¿merece la pena ir pillando las de 20€?

Los del santander y banesto siempre contestan lo mismo: pregunte en la central. Creo que los tienen aleccionados.

Una de CCM preguntó a la compañera que lo llevaba y se produjo una situación de esas raras. Por la sonrisa que tenía pienso que ella pensaba que yo pensaba... vamos, que la tipa era burbujista fijo y sabía a lo que iba. 

En fin, seguiré a la caza y captura y contando mis andanzas. En cuanto pueda acercarme al BDE de mi ciudad cuento como está la cosa ahí.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 May 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Me he aficionado a eso de ir preguntando por las sucursales que paso y ayer me pateé 7 de diversas entidades en un barrio en el que acabé por cuestiones de trabajo.
> 
> Están todas esquilmadas. Aunque me he hecho un experto en poner excusas tontas para no dar explicaciones. También es curioso que te hagan volver al rato porque tienen que abrir la caja y no te quieren por allí mientras.
> 
> ...



Si atiendes a la plata:

K12 > K20 > Papelitos

La misma plata por menos dinero

Si atiendes al seguro de facial:

K12 = K20 = Papelitos


----------



## ryo (20 May 2011)

En algunas sucursales de Cajas a veces les quedan 10 o 20 en una esquina de la caja fuerte, merece la pena pasarse si tienes tiempo. Sobretodo aquellas que no tengan pintas de "corporativas". Cajas de pueblos y menos conocidas y de larga trayectoría son la ideales.

Yo he sacado unas cuantas incluso en Barcelona. Está complicado eso sí.


----------



## dabuti (20 May 2011)

Valladolid: Agotadas salvo que el de esta mañana a las 08:30 me haya engañado.


----------



## ryo (21 May 2011)

Ayer viernes me pateé unas 30 sucursales de bancos y cajas de Barcelona. Resultado ? 2 tristes karlillos.

Corrijo lo dicho. No merece la pena, mejor acudir al bid-ask.


----------



## Azafato Veloz (23 May 2011)

TIOMOI dijo:


> Que tal chicos, hoy estuve en la sucursal del BDE en Alicante y me han comentado que el viernes se terminaran las monedas de 12 €, parece ser que han sido un éxito, dice que le han mandado de toda España a Alicante.



Hola a todos. He estado recogiendo las ultimas monedas de 12€ que he podido encontrar por mi zona, pero todavía tengo liquidez para más y creo que a unos años vista darán buen rendimiento sin correr apenas riesgo, y antes de recurrir al bid ask quisiera saber si todavía en Alicante se pueden cambiar.
Me queda a un par de horas de coche, pero como tengo un monovolumen a mi disposición, la idea sería ir con 6 personas más y volverme con 7000 euros en monedas de 12, que son unos 9 kilos y el viaje me vale la pena. Como dices TIOMOI que este viernes cerraban el grifo ¿sabes si todavía quedan o ya no lo intento? Gracias


----------



## gurrumino (23 May 2011)

Que tal , acabo de ver que alguien compra los carlillos a 11,43e. No se habran equivocado con la cifra? , es casi una ofensa para la moneda de plata mas socorrida que existe.


----------



## TIOMOI (23 May 2011)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Hola a todos. He estado recogiendo las ultimas monedas de 12€ que he podido encontrar por mi zona, pero todavía tengo liquidez para más y creo que a unos años vista darán buen rendimiento sin correr apenas riesgo, y antes de recurrir al bid ask quisiera saber si todavía en Alicante se pueden cambiar.
> Me queda a un par de horas de coche, pero como tengo un monovolumen a mi disposición, la idea sería ir con 6 personas más y volverme con 7000 euros en monedas de 12, que son unos 9 kilos y el viaje me vale la pena. Como dices TIOMOI que este viernes cerraban el grifo ¿sabes si todavía quedan o ya no lo intento? Gracias



Acabo de conectarme, pues la verdad es que la chica del BDE me dijo que no habrían, de todas formas aquí en Alicante has de llamar por teléfono antes para que te las reserven, creo que no venden en el acto.


----------



## _juanma_ (23 May 2011)

Te refieres a que no "cambian" las monedas en el acto


----------



## jorge (24 May 2011)

Vendo 200 monedas de 12€ por 12,60€ud. Están sin circular en su envase original.MADRID.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Vendo 200 monedas de 12€ por 12,60€ud. Están sin circular en su envase original.MADRID.



tio, sabes leer??? hace falta poner tu puñetero mensaje 20 veces en 20 posts distintos aunque no sean para ello??
De verdad.....:abajo:


----------



## jorge (24 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> tio, sabes leer??? hace falta poner tu puñetero mensaje 20 veces en 20 posts distintos aunque no sean para ello??
> De verdad.....:abajo:



Una oferta así merece saberla todo el mundo.


----------



## pringaete (25 May 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si atiendes a la plata:
> 
> K12 > K20 > Papelitos
> 
> ...



OK, muchas gracias. Es que me ofrecían muchas de 20 en mi ciudad. Pero por ahora me seguiré centrando en las de 12 _lerus_ que veo que sigo encontrando. Entre otras cosas porque creo que he descubierto una auténtica mina esta mañana: los *pueblos*. Por razones de trabajo tengo que ir por distintos pueblos y esta mañana me han dejado colgada una cita, así que he aprovechado el hueco en la (habitualmente apretada) agenda para escaparme un rato y probar. En la segunda sucursal me he encontrado con unas cuantas en sus funditas y me he soplado lo que llevaba en la cartera. En esa misma calle hay otras 7 u 8 sucursales de distintas entidades, así que cuando vuelva a ese encantador y pintoresco pueblecito... :XX:

Por cierto, en mi ciudad ya me han hecho preguntas incómodas algunos cajeros. Por ahora me salgo con evasivas, pero algunos se lo huelen. Fijo. 

¿Alguna sugerencia de respuesta socorrida para no levantar la liebre? Más que nada porque no tengo interés de que se corra la voz con las pocas que quedan, cosa que no nos conviene a ninguno de los foreros. Me sucedió algo raro el otro día en una sucursal. Me dijo el cajero que sí, que tenía un montón, tras mis evasivas. Mientras me las sacaba de la caja e iba al cajero a por la pasta, al volver me encontré con que la cifra inicial había menguado "_es que estaban reservadas_". Me temo que le di tiempo para informarse y decidió que él también se iba a aprovechar a partir de ahora.
[mode_paranoic_off]

A diferencia del pueblo, que han sido todo amabilidad y cero preguntas. Más puntos para el "agro".


----------



## quaver (25 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Sí, por favor, hazlo, a ver si vamos a tener que hacer peregrinación a Toulouse en vez de a Lourdes.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ofrécele vendérselas a 18 euros y saldrás de dudas.



Pas de chance, mes amis.
Le he preguntado si compra estas monedas y me ha dicho que sí, cuando quiera y cuantas tenga.
¿Y el precio? El facial, claro.
Ah bon?
Sí, ya que de esas puedo conseguir las que quiera. Tengo contactos con el banco central español.

Compra a 12€ y vende a 25€.

He visto que tiene una página web en construcción si alguien le interesa:
Collection Capital Numismatique


----------



## gurrumino (25 May 2011)

Como anecdota , esta mañana para cambiar 14 travelones en lauros de papel, me he recorrido todas las sucursales , 5 , en un pueblo toledano, al final me he ido a la mia a cambiarlos por k12 directamente , penoso . Y si , todavia quedan .:


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 May 2011)

Y a dia de hoy... como esta la cosa??? donde quedan?? pues como esta semana ya chapan/han chapado muchas sucursales, igual ya solo quedan en 2-3....


----------



## quaver (25 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y a dia de hoy... como esta la cosa??? donde quedan?? pues como esta semana ya chapan/han chapado muchas sucursales, igual ya solo quedan en 2-3....



Este lunes todavía quedaban en Coruña.


----------



## Metal12 (25 May 2011)

Pues nada, veo que esto se anima de nuevo pá arriba y estoy aqui sacando brillo a "metal12" por si hubiese que salir corriendo a exhibir unas cuantas.


----------



## das kind (26 May 2011)

Bueno, pues en los últimos días me he hecho con algo más de 50 moneditas de todos los años, incluso alguna de 2003 y varias de 2004. Las más antigüas suelen estar circuladas, pero no me importa.

La verdad es que en las cajas y bancos no tienen ni idea del tema, ni de si valen tanto o cuánto, ni de que están muy solicitadas... simplemente te las dan, y punto. Algunos me han ofrecido de 20€, pero de momento no estoy tan interesado. 

Lo de hacerte esperar para dártelas se debe a que las cajas fuertes suelen tener un dispositivo de apertura retardada. Yo suelo quedarme allí sentadito a esperar, prefiero ver todo el "proceso".

Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (26 May 2011)

Hola karlilleros , nada , deciros que a mi me entro' fuerte la fiebre platifera y sobre todo karlillera , hasta el punto que me he gastado hasta mi ultimo euro en k12 , me corroia el ansia y al fin lo logre' , ahora cada vez que necesito efectivo si me pilla a trasmano , en la mayoria de sucursales de cajas-bancos no te las cambian si no eres cliente , te dicen cada tonteria que asustan para escaquearse del tema , asi , cada tantos dias cambio en mi sucursal algo en efectivo pa ir tirando sin desprenderme de un karlillo mas de lo necesario .
Mi fiebre sigue y no tengo para mas k12s ,en espera del sueldo aunque no creo que pueda rascar mucho .
Con esa grafica creo que pronto llegare' a los 38'5, de fiebre, saludos .


----------



## DrJ (26 May 2011)

Nota curiosa 
Hoy me he pasado por el BDE de Oviedo ,en vez de a cargar karlillos como seria de suponer, buscando esta vez una moneda de 20 de Campoamor (aka travelo) pq, ya puestos, he pensado hacerme una colección con una moneda de cada tipo desde 2000 pts a 20 euros. 
Cual no seria mi sorpresa cuando el cajero me informa de que ya no le quedan ni se las van a servir. Según el la tirada de esta moneda ha sido muy escasa.

PD : Me veo pateando sucursales para hacerme con la dichosa monedita.


----------



## hypnostik (27 May 2011)

Esta mañana he ido al BdE de Plaza Catalunya a por un saquito de travels y sorpresa! Por fin han despertado!!

Había un grupo de manifestantes justo delante reclamando que vuelvan a acuñar karlillos.

Lo más desagradable ha sido ver como eran reducidos por los antidisturbios! :ouch:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Nota curiosa
> Hoy me he pasado por el BDE de Oviedo ,en vez de a cargar karlillos como seria de suponer, buscando esta vez una moneda de 20 de Campoamor (aka travelo) pq, ya puestos, he pensado hacerme una colección con una moneda de cada tipo desde 2000 pts a 20 euros.
> Cual no seria mi sorpresa cuando el cajero me informa de que ya no le quedan ni se las van a servir. Según el la tirada de esta moneda ha sido muy escasa.
> 
> PD : Me veo pateando sucursales para hacerme con la dichosa monedita.



¿Es un BdE de los que cierran? Porque si no, creo que nos encontramos ante una noticia de gran calado: puede que los k20 hay que pillarlos antes de que acabe el verano.


----------



## bubbler (27 May 2011)

hypnostik dijo:


> Esta mañana he ido al BdE de Plaza Catalunya a por un saquito de travels y sorpresa! Por fin han despertado!!
> 
> Había un grupo de manifestantes justo delante reclamando que vuelvan a acuñar karlillos.
> 
> Lo más desagradable ha sido ver como eran reducidos por los antidisturbios! :ouch:



Mentiroso! la imagen está tratada, aparte de que simplemente con el paint ya se observa el montaje, la última s de karlillo's' no está deformada (la hoja sí ligeramente); has ido al pixel, pero aun así...

No hay información de la foto.

Aprovecho...

¿Por qué nadie ha dicho nada en el 15M Spain? (Yo incluido) aunque no me acerqué "oficialmente"...

¿Por qué desmienten sacar de los bancos 150€ o la cantidad que sea? ¿Por qué cuando reclamas dinero real (sentido de poder del pueblo) te llaman capitalista?
inocho:


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Es un BdE de los que cierran? Porque si no, creo que nos encontramos ante una noticia de gran calado: puede que los k20 hay que pillarlos antes de que acabe el verano.



No, ese no cierran, cierren el de Santander y los mandan a Oviedo o Bilbao.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 May 2011)

A mi ya me han dicho en más de una sucursal que llevan tiempo esperando los travelos pero que no terminan de enviarlos, y estoy hablando de sucursales de entidades distintas. Quizás los k20 se acaben antes incluso de que el spot llegue a siquiera acercarse a los 40 €.


----------



## hypnostik (27 May 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mentiroso! la imagen está tratada, aparte de que simplemente con el paint ya se observa el montaje, la última s de karlillo's' no está deformada (la hoja sí ligeramente); has ido al pixel, pero aun así...
> 
> No hay información de la foto.
> 
> ...



joer amijo, si no pongo el icono  al final igual crees que te la estoy intentando colar o algo... 

Tenía ganas de bromear, eso es todo 

Y claro, lo hice en dos minutillos.Tampoco ha quedao mal hombre ::


----------



## bubbler (27 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> A mi ya me han dicho en más de una sucursal que llevan tiempo esperando los travelos pero que no terminan de enviarlos, y estoy hablando de sucursales de entidades distintas. Quizás los k20 se acaben antes incluso de que el spot llegue a siquiera acercarse a los 40 €.



Pues me parece que mientes sinceramente:

1º Si eres de "ciudad" sabrás que no hay problema.
2º Si eres de "pueblo" tendrás alguna sucursal que tenga incluso k12, puede que k20 puede que no.
3º Puede que tengas mala suerte o no sepas moverte.

Seguramente me equivoqué en mi primer párrafo, ¿de qué cantidad hablas entiendo que capacidad < 50, ¿no?


----------



## bubbler (27 May 2011)

hypnostik dijo:


> joer amijo, si no pongo el icono  al final igual crees que te la estoy intentando colar o algo...
> 
> Tenía ganas de bromear, eso es todo
> 
> Y claro, lo hice en dos minutillos.Tampoco ha quedao mal hombre ::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 May 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Mentiroso! la imagen está tratada, aparte de que simplemente con el paint ya se observa el montaje, la última s de karlillo's' no está deformada (la hoja sí ligeramente); has ido al pixel, pero aun así...
> 
> No hay información de la foto.
> 
> ...



Vivimos en un sistema que consiste en imprimir divisas (porque el dinero no se puede imprimir) para sustraer a la población su riqueza obtenida mediante el esfuerzo y el trabajo y que este se concentre en unas pocas manos. Para acabar con esta estafa injusta no hay que ocupar una plaza, simplemente dejar que "ellos" se coman sus divisas mientras nosotros nos pasamos al dinero real y honesto fruto del trabajo y la creación de riqueza: oro y plata.


----------



## bubbler (27 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Vivimos en un sistema que consiste en imprimir divisas (porque el dinero no se puede imprimir) para sustraer a la población su riqueza obtenida mediante el esfuerzo y el trabajo y que este se concentre en unas pocas manos. Para acabar con esta estafa injusta no hay que ocupar una plaza, simplemente dejar que "ellos" se coman sus divisas mientras nosotros nos pasamos al dinero real y honesto fruto del trabajo y la *creación de riqueza: oro y plata*.









Edito: Lo último (negrita) -> Naturaleza sol...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 May 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues me parece que mientes sinceramente:
> 
> 1º Si eres de "ciudad" sabrás que no hay problema.
> 2º Si eres de "pueblo" tendrás alguna sucursal que tenga incluso k12, puede que k20 puede que no.
> ...



Las sucursales de las que hablo son de entidades distintas, tanto de ciudad (Sevilla) como de pueblos.

Simplemente te digo lo que me he encontrado: en sucursales que conocen los karlillos me han dicho que todavía están esperando los de la mujer trabajadora, y que mundialitos ya no les quedan.Eso sí, estas sucursales traen unas pocas monedas todos los años y en algunas me han dicho que si soy cliente me las traen. Si a esto le añadimos que un forero, cuya credibilidad desconozco, dice que ya hay un BdE que no tiene, pues da que pensar sobre la acuñación real de los travelos. Recuerda que la última tirada de k12 según el BOE (que además creo que es tirada máxima y no real) ya fue la menor de la serie.

En cualquier caso, en el BdE de Sevilla confirmo que tienen k20 de los dos años. Simplemente expreso mi temor de que muchos foreros, y más ahora que cierran sucursales del BdE, no puedan hacer el canje de k12 por k20 cuando el facial de estos sea inferior a su metal y sean interesantes para asegurar plusvalías.


----------



## bubbler (28 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Las sucursales de las que hablo son de entidades distintas, tanto de ciudad (Sevilla) como de pueblos.
> 
> Simplemente te digo lo que me he encontrado: en sucursales que conocen los karlillos me han dicho que todavía están esperando los de la mujer trabajadora, y que mundialitos ya no les quedan.Eso sí, estas sucursales traen unas pocas monedas todos los años y en algunas me han dicho que si soy cliente me las traen. Si a esto le añadimos que un forero, cuya credibilidad desconozco, dice que ya hay un BdE que no tiene, pues da que pensar sobre la acuñación real de los travelos. Recuerda que la última tirada de k12 según el BOE (que además creo que es tirada máxima y no real) ya fue la menor de la serie.
> 
> En cualquier caso, en el BdE de Sevilla confirmo que tienen k20 de los dos años. *Simplemente expreso mi temor de que muchos foreros, y más ahora que cierran sucursales del BdE, no puedan hacer el canje de k12 por k20 cuando el facial de estos sea inferior a su metal y sean interesantes para asegurar plusvalías.*



Te contradices con tu otro post anterior.

De todas formas mis disculpas si te he ofendido.


----------



## DrJ (28 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Nota curiosa
> Hoy me he pasado por el BDE de Oviedo ,en vez de a cargar karlillos como seria de suponer, buscando esta vez una moneda de 20 de Campoamor (aka travelo) pq, ya puestos, he pensado hacerme una colección con una moneda de cada tipo desde 2000 pts a 20 euros.
> Cual no seria mi sorpresa cuando el cajero me informa de que ya no le quedan ni se las van a servir. Según el la tirada de esta moneda ha sido muy escasa.
> 
> PD : Me veo pateando sucursales para hacerme con la dichosa monedita.





bubbler dijo:


> Pues me parece que mientes sinceramente:
> 
> 1º Si eres de "ciudad" sabrás que no hay problema.
> 2º Si eres de "pueblo" tendrás alguna sucursal que tenga incluso k12, puede que k20 puede que no.
> ...



Sr bubbler , le doy mi palabrita del niño Jesús de que en el BdE de Oviedo (que no es de los que cierran salvo madmax : me han dicho que no tienen k20 de Campoamor, que de estos enviaron muy pocos y que no esperan más ¿¿??

Como evidencia anecdótica he preguntado en un par de sucursales bancarias y tampoco lo tienen (siempre hablo del travelo), no es estadísticamente significativo pero de confirmarse puede significar que han puesto muchos menos en circulación de lo que se suponia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2011)

DrJ dijo:


> Sr bubbler , le doy mi palabrita del niño Jesús de que en el BdE de Oviedo (que no es de los que cierran salvo madmax : me han dicho que no tienen k20 de Campoamor, que de estos enviaron muy pocos y que no esperan más ¿¿??
> 
> Como evidencia anecdótica he preguntado en un par de sucursales bancarias y tampoco lo tienen (siempre hablo del travelo), no es estadísticamente significativo pero de confirmarse puede significar que han puesto muchos menos en circulación de lo que se suponia.



Mi contacto en Oviedo me confirma este punto. Ya hace semanas que dicen en el BdE de Oviedo que no tienen monedas de 20 euros. Todo apunta que se las están guardando las de 12 y las de 20 euros.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Todo apunta que se las están guardando las de 12 y las de 20 euros.



¿Acaparadores internos (por no decir funcionarios corruptos)? Si fueran órdenes del propio BdE tampoco cambiarían en otras sucursales.


----------



## davitin (28 May 2011)

No jodais que ya se estan terminando las de 20 euros tambien...

Dadme vuestra opinion...tengo unas cuantas deudas de tarjetas de credito, y no se que hacer, si pagarlas (en unos pocos meses amortizando) o bien gastarme la pasta en karlillos e ir pagando las tarjetas poco a poco...contra antes pague las tarjetas, menos me cobraran de intereses, pero, si peta el sistema o algo asi, lo importante sera tener plata u oro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> No jodais que ya se estan terminando las de 20 euros tambien...
> 
> Dadme vuestra opinion...tengo unas cuantas deudas de tarjetas de credito, y no se que hacer, si pagarlas (en unos pocos meses amortizando) o bien gastarme la pasta en karlillos e ir pagando las tarjetas poco a poco...contra antes pague las tarjetas, menos me cobraran de intereses, pero, si peta el sistema o algo asi, lo importante sera tener plata u oro...



Quita deudas ya. Es lo primero.


----------



## mk73 (28 May 2011)

me quedé 3 monedas de 20€ del mundial de fútbol y luego dos más porque me las ofrecierón. Me estaban pesando de haberme quedado 5 piezas.
Ahora leo esto... bienvenidas sean!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 May 2011)

¡Qué no cunda el pánico! Simplemente estábamos comentando que "parece" que la disponibilidad de travelos es relativamente limitada en contra de lo que podría parecer al ser la nueva emisión y el precio de su metal todavía poco interesante (aunque todo se andará).


----------



## asqueado (28 May 2011)

A traves de tu entidad bancaria te traen las que quieras, tanto de travelos como del mundialito, a mi no me han puesto ninguna pega


----------



## forestal92 (30 May 2011)

A mi me ofrecen monedas de 12 euros del 2010, las que quiera a 12 euros. Estan en los plasticos y todo.

Alquien quiere ?? Cobraria ligera comision : )


----------



## mk73 (30 May 2011)

te envie un msje privado forestal92


----------



## Drinito (30 May 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> A mi me ofrecen monedas de 12 euros del 2010, las que quiera a 12 euros. Estan en los plasticos y todo.
> 
> Alquien quiere ?? Cobraria ligera comision : )




Define "ligera".... ienso:


----------



## INE (30 May 2011)

Mirando el BOE de hoy he encontrado esto:
Emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la IV Serie de «Pintores Españoles»


----------



## capuser (30 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> No jodais que ya se estan terminando las de 20 euros tambien...
> 
> Dadme vuestra opinion...tengo unas cuantas deudas de tarjetas de credito, y no se que hacer, si pagarlas (en unos pocos meses amortizando) o bien gastarme la pasta en karlillos e ir pagando las tarjetas poco a poco...contra antes pague las tarjetas, menos me cobraran de intereses, pero, si peta el sistema o algo asi, lo importante sera tener plata u oro...



Amortiza deudas, salvo que sea a tipo de interés "fijo" muy competitivo o con unos costes de amortización descomunales.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 May 2011)

INE dijo:


> Mirando el BOE de hoy he encontrado esto:
> Emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la IV Serie de «Pintores Españoles»



Sale a 1440 la onza de oro puro. Y las monedas de plata son Sterling.


----------



## skifi (30 May 2011)

INE dijo:


> Mirando el BOE de hoy he encontrado esto:
> Emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la IV Serie de «Pintores Españoles»



Y han vuelto a subir los cincuentines, 245 euros en esta serie


----------



## gurrumino (30 May 2011)

INE dijo:


> Mirando el BOE de hoy he encontrado esto:
> Emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la IV Serie de «Pintores Españoles»



Lo de los karlillos cada vez tiene menos sentido . Esa plata ....a ese precio.......:baba:


----------



## Drinito (30 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Lo de los karlillos cada vez tiene menos sentido . Esa plata ....a ese precio.......:baba:



Coño pues..... a 50 € cada pieza y las de 50 € faciales a 245 € cada una, a mi no me parecen ningún chollo!!!!!


----------



## gurrumino (30 May 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Coño pues..... a 50 € cada pieza y las de 50 € faciales a 245 € cada una, a mi no me parecen ningún chollo!!!!!



A eso me referia . O se pasan o no llegan .


----------



## mk73 (30 May 2011)

245 euro, SIN el iva

o sea que la moneda se pondrá con el IVA en más de 280 euro!!!

mmm que se la coman los de la fnmt y les aproveche. Así de claro. Y eso que yo he ido comprando los cincuentines de cada año pero eso ya me parece robar el dinero a la gente.


----------



## skifi (30 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> 245 euro, SIN el iva
> 
> o sea que la moneda se pondrá con el IVA en más de 280 euro!!!
> 
> mmm que se la coman los de la fnmt y les aproveche. Así de claro. Y eso que yo he ido comprando los cincuentines de cada año pero eso ya me parece robar el dinero a la gente.



La verdad es que hace un par de meses, antes del batacazo de la plata, los cincuentines a la venta en la FNMT que cuestan 150 euros + IVA (177 aprox.), como el de Dalí (aún a la venta), podían ser tentadores (casi casi andaban a 1€/g), pero con los precios de las nuevas series, esto va a ser como el paso de Karlillos 12 a Karlillos 20, van a encarecer todo lo hecho con plata por si acaso... :ouch:


----------



## hortera (31 May 2011)

hola, pregunta de novato, ¿se puede encontrar oro en alguna joyeria mas barato que el oro de inversion?, aunque sea de 18k o menos y en formatos anillo, cadena, colgante.. peor pagado para la venta luego claro, pero si solo nos fijamos en el valor del oro independientemente del formato, ¿hay algun chollo en alguna joyeria o los joyeros siempre venden muy por encima del valor del oro en si?? gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 May 2011)

hortera dijo:


> hola, pregunta de novato, ¿se puede encontrar oro en alguna joyeria mas barato que el oro de inversion?, aunque sea de 18k o menos y en formatos anillo, cadena, colgante.. peor pagado para la venta luego claro, pero si solo nos fijamos en el valor del oro independientemente del formato, ¿hay algun chollo en alguna joyeria o los joyeros siempre venden muy por encima del valor del oro en si?? gracias



Quizás puedas preguntar directamente en un compro-oro o , mejor todavía, ponerte en la puerta de uno y ofrecer a los que entran un 5 % más de la tasación :XX:. Teniendo en cuenta la miseria que pagan te saldría barato a largo plazo.

Ahora en serio, ¿alguien ha intentado comprar joyas en un compro-oro?


----------



## asqueado (31 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Quizás puedas preguntar directamente en un compro-oro o , mejor todavía, ponerte en la puerta de uno y ofrecer a los que entran un 5 % más de la tasación :XX:. Teniendo en cuenta la miseria que pagan te saldría barato a largo plazo.
> 
> Ahora en serio, ¿alguien ha intentado comprar joyas en un compro-oro?



Hace unos dias estuve con un cliente, que ademas tiene un local de compra venta de oro-plata y que me ofrecio la compra de algunas monedas de oro que tenia por si me interesaban ienso:y me conto cosas muy interesantes, no quiero dar muchos datalles por si me lee, pero en mi ciudad Sempsa lo esta comprando todo :: y a precios muy buenos para ellos claro, como asi mismo los Alemanes y Suizos, lo que ocurre es que cada vez existe menos metal en manos de los ciudadanos para poder terminar el mes.
Lo que si puedo deciros es que desde hace mucho tiempo y debido al precio del gramo del oro, :8: cada vez se compra menos joyas realizadas en ese metal y hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando se realiza alguna compra, porque han rebajado incluso el kilataje a 9 o 14 ml, por eso hay que mirar el punzoneo en la pieza. Lo que si esta de moda es la plata en la piezas, ya que esta al alcance de muchos ciudadanos aun, por el valor de las mismas.


----------



## asqueado (1 Jun 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues si no estoy mal informado, en España el mínimo para joyas es 18 quilates. Si es menos es ilegal.



Pues no quiero contradecirte, porque la burocracia no es mi fuerte, pero creo que hace algun tiempo solicitaron su Asociacion, la fabricacion de piezas de menor kilataje
De todas formas en encontrado este enlace en la red, que te puede aclarar algo

*Pureza*


Debido a que el oro puro es demasiado blando para resistir el uso diario, se le ha ido mezclando con otra serie de metales, para sin perder el brillo característico, obtener una aleación más resistente y duradera.


La pureza del oro, osea el porcentaje de oro puro en la aleación, se mide en kilates, (que no deben confundirse con los quilates que expresan el peso de las piedras preciosas y los diamantes) siendo 24K el máximo posible, el correspondiente al oro puro.


En España la pureza habitual es de 18K, siendo la aleación resultante 18 partes de oro y 8 partes de otro metal, con lo que se obtiene una aleación de extremada calidad.


24K = 100% oro
18K = 75% oro
14K = 58,3% oro


Todas las piezas a la venta en zircone.com están realizadas en oro de 18K.


Todas la piezas de joyería deben tener dos marcas identificativas, una referente al kilataje, mostrándonos si está realizada en oro de 18K, 14K, 10K, etc… y otra, la referencia del fabricante, en caso de que no las tenga, deberá desconfiar de la autenticidad de dicha pieza.
Pureza


y en la web del Parque Joyero de mi ciudad

http://parquejoyero.es/index.php?c=...o_vigentes&filtros[limit]=0&filtros[offset]=0

puedes comprobar la fabricacion en menor kilataje


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jun 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues no quiero contradecirte, porque la burocracia no es mi fuerte, pero creo que hace algun tiempo solicitaron su Asociacion, la fabricacion de piezas de menor kilataje
> De todas formas en encontrado este enlace en la red, que te puede aclarar algo



Pues tiene usted razón. Estaba bastante seguro porque me informaron en una joyería al pedirles reducir el precio mediante la reducción del quilataje y me dijeron que no

18 quilates --> 750 milésimas --> 1ª ley
14 quilates --> 585 milésimas --> 2ª ley
Real Decreto 197/1988, de 22 de febrero, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de la Ley de objetos fabricados con metales preciosos.

Tipos de Oro


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Jun 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues tiene usted razón. Estaba bastante seguro porque me informaron en una joyería al pedirles reducir el precio mediante la reducción del quilataje y me dijeron que no
> 
> 18 quilates --> 750 milésimas --> 1ª ley
> 14 quilates --> 585 milésimas --> 2ª ley
> ...



Buenos dias

Antiguamente si que fue así pero ya ha cambiado la cosa.


----------



## electric0 (1 Jun 2011)

Toc, Toc ??? parece que se puede ir regresando ahora que la plata no sube en vertical, los "especula-trols-de-inconfesables-motivos" no vienen tanto a molestar.....



hortera dijo:


> hola, pregunta de novato, ¿se puede encontrar oro en alguna joyeria mas barato que el oro de inversion?, aunque sea de 18k o menos y en formatos anillo, cadena, colgante.. peor pagado para la venta luego claro, pero si solo nos fijamos en el valor del oro independientemente del formato, ¿hay algun chollo en alguna joyeria o los joyeros siempre venden muy por encima del valor del oro en si?? gracias



Estimado señor:
Su pregunta es perogrullo, y espero que sea por no haber pasado un pequeño tiempo pensandola, puesto que si la hace aldrede o por desconocimiento total de este mundo no tendria posible perdon...
Las joyerias venden oro y plata ""ELABORADA"" por lo cual ud paga varios conceptos, a saber; precio del metal, precio del trabajo, beneficios del fabricante, beneficios de intermediario, beneficios de la tienda, impuestos varios (repercutidos en el precio), trasportes, IVA, etc... etc.... por lo que no es muy dificil terminar pensando que nunca y digo NUNCA encontraremos un chollo en ninguna joyeria, de forma que merezca la pena comprar para vender inmediatamente y al peso por bien que la pagaran (entre otras cosas el primero que no venderia seria el dueño de la tienda, otra cosa distinta es el BdE que al fin y al cabo no tiene "dueño" y las familias que comen de el no dependen de las ventas/cambios de moneda)



FoSz2 dijo:


> Pues si no estoy mal informado, en España el mínimo para joyas es 18 quilates. Si es menos es ilegal.



Puede Ud fundir y hacer piezas del kilataje que le apetezca de forma totalmente legal, cosa distinta es que las pueda vender como oro y/o plata de 1ª o 2ª ley, es decir; no pueden acusarle de nada, nunca, por fabicar a 5 Kilates (por ejemplo) pero puede terminar en la carcel por vender reiteradamente piezas de 5 kilates como si fueran de 18 (solo por una venta no creo que terminara en la carcel, al fin y al cabo siempre podria alegar tontunez o despiste y pagar la multa)

Como curiosidades le contare,..... se quien lleva un llavero de 24 kilates en oro con las llaves del coche, se quien fabrica goldfield (oro bajo) y lo vende sin problemas y totalmente legal, eso si, como lo que es (oro bajo, mas abalorio que realmente joya) , y tambien se quien compra este goldfield y lo hace pasar por oro de 18 con el consiguiente riesgo (tarde o temprano terminara en la carcel), tambien conozco a quien fabrica algunas joyas en plata 999.999, asi que como ve hay de todo, legal, ilegal, bueno y malo... lo realmente importante no es hacer mierda o calidad, lo realmente importante es conocer el mundillo para poder trabajar en el en condiciones y saber que es lo legal o no para no terminar mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## RANGER (1 Jun 2011)

Un pequeño off topic.

Resulta que ha llegado a mis manos cierta cantidad de Karlillos sin plástico y he notado que tienen una "pátina" de un tono verdoso (valga la redundancia) 

Podría ser que me hubiesen timado y que fuesen monedas de bronce muy antiguas (aunque no entiendo como han conseguido ese color plateado brillante) 

Descartando el bronce antiguo disfrazado entonces, se me ocurre que pueda ser el rastro de algún reactivo para comprobar que realmente son de plata. ¿Es posible? ¿Conoceis algún producto que provoque lo que comento?

Gracias de antebrazo por ayudarme a resolver el misterio.


----------



## electric0 (1 Jun 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Un pequeño off topic.
> 
> Resulta que ha llegado a mis manos cierta cantidad de Karlillos sin plástico y he notado que tienen una "pátina" de un tono verdoso (valga la redundancia)
> 
> ...



Los misterios no existen, existe solo el desconocimiento....

La plata oxida tipicamente en "negro", el hierro en "rojo", el cobre en "verde", el aluminio en "blanco", el oro no oxida, etc... etc.... si la moneda esta formada basicamente por plata y cobre, como es logico solo puede oxidar en "negro" y/o "verde", puesto que las trazas de otros metales son tan infimas que no produciran color alguno.... por lo tanto solo cabe deducir que han estado expuestas en alguna atmosfera con algun tipo de acido, y/o quimico que por logica solo ataca al cobre y no a la plata.

Es ovbio que por lo natural siempre se podran mas negras que verdes, ya que la cantidad de plata es muy superior a la de cobre, tanto es asi que por "viejas" o "mal cuidadas" sera muy dificil verlas de color "verde" puesto que siempre dominara el color "negro".... pero si empezamos a someterlas a mezclas quimicas y a reacciones con determinados compuestos puedo creerme que se pongan mas "verdes" que otra cosa. (lo increible y mosqueante seria que se pusieran "rojas" por ejemplo, olerian a hierro desde lejos)

Quizas asqueado sepa a que compuesto/quimico reaccionen en "verde" el si entiende mas de quimicos, aunque no se si en joyeria se usa alguno concreto que solo ataque (oxide) cobre y no plata.

Un saludo.


----------



## RANGER (1 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Los misterios no existen, existe solo el desconocimiento....
> 
> La plata oxida tipicamente en "negro", el hierro en "rojo", el cobre en "verde", el aluminio en "blanco", el oro no oxida, etc... etc.... si la moneda esta formada basicamente por plata y cobre, como es logico solo puede oxidar en "negro" y/o "verde", puesto que las trazas de otros metales son tan infimas que no produciran color alguno.... por lo tanto solo cabe deducir que han estado expuestas en alguna atmosfera con algun tipo de acido, y/o quimico que por logica solo ataca al cobre y no a la plata.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Casi que descartamos la oxidación, me las he mirado bien y sólo están "verdes" por una cara, excepto una pequeña marca que tiene el color normal (supongo que por donde las cogieron) Todo apunta a algún tipo se spray, y no tiene sentido utilizar algo para que oxide el cobre, lo importante es saber que tienen plata. ienso:


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Jun 2011)

A mi me ha sucedido otra cosa, las puse en baño con bicarbonato y les han salido manchas de color marrón tirando al rojo.

¿es normal eso?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jun 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Hace unos dias estuve con un cliente, que ademas tiene un local de compra venta de oro-plata y que me ofrecio la compra de algunas monedas de oro que tenia por si me interesaban ienso:y me conto cosas muy interesantes, no quiero dar muchos datalles por si me lee, pero en mi ciudad Sempsa lo esta comprando todo :: y a precios muy buenos para ellos claro, como asi mismo los Alemanes y Suizos, lo que ocurre es que cada vez existe menos metal en manos de los ciudadanos para poder terminar el mes.
> Lo que si puedo deciros es que desde hace mucho tiempo y debido al precio del gramo del oro, :8: cada vez se compra menos joyas realizadas en ese metal y hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando se realiza alguna compra, porque han rebajado incluso el kilataje a 9 o 14 ml, por eso hay que mirar el punzoneo en la pieza. Lo que si esta de moda es la plata en la piezas, ya que esta al alcance de muchos ciudadanos aun, por el valor de las mismas.



Buena señal que estén acaparando :rolleye:


----------



## electric0 (1 Jun 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Casi que descartamos la oxidación, me las he mirado bien y sólo están "verdes" por una cara, excepto una pequeña marca que tiene el color normal (supongo que por donde las cogieron) Todo apunta a algún tipo se spray, y no tiene sentido utilizar algo para que oxide el cobre, lo importante es saber que tienen plata. ienso:





Argentum emere dijo:


> A mi me ha sucedido otra cosa, las puse en baño con bicarbonato y les han salido manchas de color marrón tirando al rojo.
> 
> ¿es normal eso?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda



Al igual que los billetes las monedas tienen su "sistema de seguridad" o su "indentificacion" como verdaderas (llamarlo como querais) y consiste en un holograma al parecer hecho por acuñacion en varios angulos (que alguien me corrija si el metodo no es el que indico), y ahora no me digais que no habeis visto el holograma...

Dicho holograma si estan medianamente conservadas durara muuuuuucho, esten del color que esten, ahora si empezamos a meterlas en "cosas raras" y a darles pinturas en lo alto, tendran el color que queramos que tengan, asi como si las empezamos a calentar con un soplete es posible que parezcan hasta un arcoiris......

Estarse quietecitos..... buen sitio para tenelas sin humedad y sin luz y a dormir hasta que sean necesarias, y si no son necesarias mejor, queden como herencia para los biznietos.... los experimentos con gaseosa y en el campo...



perlenbacher dijo:


> Buena señal que estén acaparando :rolleye:



Claro que acaparan,.... cuando aparecen compro-oros como setas, y no cierra ninguno es señal de que alguien les compra el genero (en papelillos de colores) y lo refunde, o bien como almacen o bien como venta en lingotes o piezas de inversion, ya que la fabricacion y venta de joyas esta asi como de capa caida (solo se vende algo de plata y muchos abalorios, nada mas, de oro lo justito)..... si entonces el oro/plata en general "desaparece" de la circulacion...¿donde va? .... ya sabeis...

Cuando cierre el primero sera el momento de venderlo todo y el ultimo euro que lo gane otro.

Un saludo.


----------



## forestal92 (2 Jun 2011)

Bueno ya que estais tratando la quimica de las monedas lanzo una pregunta que ya hize hace tiempo en referencia a los carlillos de 12 y su conservacion, pero que queria confirmar:

¿Para conservarlos es siempre mejor dejarlos en sus respectivos plasticos, sin hacer nada? Se que le dan valor numismatico, aunque eso no es mi prioridad.


----------



## bubbler (2 Jun 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> Bueno ya que estais tratando la quimica de las monedas lanzo una pregunta que ya hize hace tiempo en referencia a los carlillos de 12 y su conservacion, pero que queria confirmar:
> 
> ¿Para conservarlos es siempre *mejor dejarlos en sus respectivos plasticos*, sin hacer nada? *Se que le dan valor numismatico*, aunque eso no es mi prioridad.



¿En qué se basa para esta afirmación?

"El plástico" original no sirve como garantía de nada, ya que es reproducible.


----------



## bubbler (2 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Al igual que los billetes *las monedas tienen su "sistema de seguridad" o su "indentificacion"* como verdaderas (llamarlo como querais) y consiste en un holograma al parecer hecho por acuñacion en varios angulos (que alguien me corrija si el metodo no es el que indico), y ahora no me digais que no habeis visto el holograma...
> 
> Dicho holograma si estan medianamente conservadas durara muuuuuucho, esten del color que esten, ahora si empezamos a meterlas en "cosas raras" y a darles pinturas en lo alto, tendran el color que queramos que tengan, asi como si las empezamos a calentar con un soplete es posible que parezcan hasta un arcoiris......
> 
> ...



Excepto k12-2004_I

¿Sigue llorando Isabel?


----------



## electric0 (2 Jun 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> Bueno ya que estais tratando la quimica de las monedas lanzo una pregunta que ya hize hace tiempo en referencia a los carlillos de 12 y su conservacion, pero que queria confirmar:
> 
> ¿Para conservarlos es siempre mejor dejarlos en sus respectivos plasticos, sin hacer nada? Se que le dan valor numismatico, aunque eso no es mi prioridad.



He visto marcas de colores diversos e inclasificables tonalmente en los dobleces del plastico en contacto con las monedas, por lo que supongo que el plastico original o no es totalmente "estable" o degenera con el tiempo, yo en particular tengo algunas (la coleccion propia, transmitible en herencia) fuera de los plasticos en otrs embalajes mas estables, y el resto que todos sabemos donde terminaran..... simplemente sin plasticos y de 50 en 50 enrrolladas en folios en sitio seco y sin luz, ocupan bastante menos sitio y me da igual que se pongan algo "negras" con el paso del tiempo, seguiran siendo reconocibles de aqui a algunos años, antes de que se "recalienten" definitivamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (2 Jun 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Excepto k12-2004_I
> 
> ¿Sigue llorando Isabel?



Cierto, excepcion que confirma la regla.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Cierto, excepcion que confirma la regla.



No entiendo de lo que hablais, a lo mejor es que todavía no me he tomado el café y estoy espeso...:S
Por cierto todavía quedan en las sucursales yo he hecho una buena cosecha de 165 nuevas piezas de diferentes años... Quería que fueran más porque quería pasarle a un camarada forero pero no ha podido ser...
Como siga así todos los meses no voy a ganar para oro o


----------



## Palasaca (3 Jun 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No entiendo de lo que hablais, a lo mejor es que todavía no me he tomado el café y estoy espeso...:S
> Por cierto todavía quedan en las sucursales yo he hecho una buena cosecha de 165 nuevas piezas de diferentes años... Quería que fueran más porque quería pasarle a un camarada forero pero no ha podido ser...
> Como siga así todos los meses no voy a ganar para oro o



Sencillamente hablan sobre un tecnología en la acuñación de las monedas de 12€. Una acuñación que permite ver dos imágenes según inclinación de la moneda. Por ejemplo en las letis puedes ver "04" y también la "M" de la FMNT y ¿Todas las monedas? pues todas no, las Isabeles no y por eso llora, porque aún siendo de las más curradas le falta esa ingeniosa medida de seguridad por doble acuñación.

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (3 Jun 2011)

Hola.
Yo llevo peinando las sucursales de Pto Sagunto, Alfafar y Catarroja y logrado 90 k12 en bolsitas y 10 k12 usados.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (3 Jun 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> No entiendo de lo que hablais, a lo mejor es que todavía no me he tomado el café y estoy espeso...:S
> Por cierto todavía quedan en las sucursales yo he hecho una buena cosecha de 165 nuevas piezas de diferentes años... Quería que fueran más porque quería pasarle a un camarada forero pero no ha podido ser...
> Como siga así todos los meses no voy a ganar para oro o



Almirante, el forero Palasaca ha contestado magistralmente su pregunta, y es muy grande y sana mi envidia al no poder "recoger/recolectar" ya ninguna en mi entorno cercano.



Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo llevo peinando las sucursales de Pto Sagunto, Alfafar y Catarroja y logrado 90 k12 en bolsitas y 10 k12 usados.
> 
> Saludos.



Aferro, agradecia si es posible y no le causa ninguna molestia mas que el recuento, me dijera el año/s de las "circuladas" , para ver si coinciden con mis sospechas.. gracias de antemano.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Almirante, el forero Palasaca ha contestado magistralmente su pregunta, y es muy grande y sana mi envidia al no poder "recoger/recolectar" ya ninguna en mi entorno cercano.



¡Si es que has sido muy eficiente en el pasado! Yo si fuera tu miraría el tema de cambiar moto por coche y ampliar tu radio de acción, porque haberlas haylas (o como se escriba disculpenme ustedes). Yo todavía no me lo creo, pero es que existen todavía en el interior de las cajas de las sucursales... Increible, me pasa como a ZP: "no doy crédito".:8:


----------



## Arraez (3 Jun 2011)

Sí que existen aún eh, por aquí por los alrededores de Albacete por lo menos, las que queráis. Un saludo otra vez electric0!


----------



## skifi (3 Jun 2011)

"Dita" sea, esto de vivir entre Toledo y Madrid, aquí está todo más que trillado




No habéis dejado ni las migas...


----------



## bubbler (3 Jun 2011)

La pregunta correcta es ¿de qué año se vende más en el bid-ask? Seguramente lloronas.

A mi personalmente no me gustan esas, ya que no tienen el sello de garantía de autenticidad (consideración a valorar por aquellos foreros que tienen dudas sobre cual moneda es la mejor). Sólo tengo un 3% de mi total y desvirgadas para comprobar que no sean lloronas... Aunque claro son excentricidades mías.


----------



## kaxkamel (3 Jun 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> La pregunta correcta es ¿de qué año se vende más en el bid-ask? Seguramente lloronas.
> A mi personalmente no me gustan esas, ya que no tienen el sello de garantía de autenticidad (consideración a valorar por aquellos foreros que tienen dudas sobre cual moneda es la mejor). Sólo tengo un 3% de mi total y desvirgadas para comprobar que no sean lloronas... Aunque claro son excentricidades mías.



y eso de dónde lo deduces?

Yo cuando vendí algunos karlillos eran precisamente las isabelitas eran las más demandados (junto a los del 2003 y 2002) y me consta que allende nuetras fronteras (la france) las isabelitas son de las más apreciadas (no sé si por que son de las más antiguas... si por las menos feas... pero son las que me piden los colegis del otro lado de la muga)
el sello ese te lo falsifican los chinos en dos patadas (como el karlillo en sí).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 Jun 2011)

Espero no entremos ahora en un delirio colectivo sobre si hay o no carlillos falsificados o no... Más carne para trolls...


----------



## electric0 (3 Jun 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> ¡Si es que has sido muy eficiente en el pasado! Yo si fuera tu miraría el tema de cambiar moto por coche y ampliar tu radio de acción, porque haberlas haylas (o como se escriba disculpenme ustedes). Yo todavía no me lo creo, pero es que existen todavía en el interior de las cajas de las sucursales... Increible, me pasa como a ZP: "no doy crédito".:8:



Ya he cambiado la moto por el coche y he trillado tambien lo que se hace con el coche desde las 8 de la mañana hasta el medio dia, y ya, aun considerando que el gasoil me sale mas barato, y de no contar con el tiempo, casi prefiero comprarlas de "2ª mano", en fin fue bonito mientras duro...

(los que realmente no dan credito son los bancos  )

______________

Como empecemos con las falsificaciones y los poderes liberatorios posiblemente me vaya de nuevo para no volver, porque solo son ganas de dar por el c.u.l.o sin llegar a nada y sin aprender nadie nada, por no se que oscuros motivos (que si los se, pero paso de sub.nor.ma.li.da.des) os da por desvirtuar los hilos y llevarlos siempre a callejones sin salida.... asi lo unico que se aprende es la mala uva y la desconfianza, que como es logico terminan en el desprecio a lo no propio y a sumar degradacion a la sociedad, ¿que acaso ya no esta lo suficientemente degradada?... ¿o es que sois ciber-politicos de m.i.e.r.d.a en campaña electoral adelantada?

Vosotros mismos...


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Jun 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Espero no entremos ahora en un delirio colectivo sobre si hay o no carlillos falsificados o no... Más carne para trolls...



puestos a falsificar... creo que lo harían antes con maples, pandas (con estos ya lo hacen)... etc
lo que quiero decir es qeu ante la duda: calibre, balanza, etc
lo de la marquita esa... no deja de ser un adorno

NO HAY KARLILLOS FALSOS NI SE LES ESPERA POR NINGUN LADO


----------



## electric0 (4 Jun 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ...........
> 
> lo de la marquita esa... no deja de ser un adorno
> 
> NO HAY KARLILLOS FALSOS NI SE LES ESPERA POR NINGUN LADO



No es tan adorno, y me explico:

Asi como los billetes tienen sus "medidas de seguridad" ante falsificaciones, y muchas ademas (marcas de agua, holograma, tipo de papel "banda magnetica", etc....) ese "adorno" es una de esas medidas, ya que no es facilmente reproducible en fundicion, por ejemplo, y solo puede ser reproducido en acuñacion, pirateable si, claro, como todo, pero molesto y "desinteresante" al menos al precio de hoy de la plata.

Se flasificaran algun dia???? pues claro, seguro que si, pero al igual que es muy dificil encontrar billetes de 5 € falsos, seguramente seria asi de dificil encontrar monedas de 12 falsas, basicamente por que NO MERECE LA PENA la falsificacion, cuando suba mas de precio la plata ya hablamos, y hasta que no se demuestre feacientemente la existencia de alguna, levantar falsos testimonios es como poco moralmente reprobable y solo puede ocultar intrereses oscuros.

Y si, es cierto, no hay falsos ni se les espera, al menos mientras la plata no duplique el precio que ahora tiene (aprox.)

Un saludo.


----------



## Aferro (6 Jun 2011)

Electrico


> Aferro, agradecia si es posible y no le causa ninguna molestia mas que el recuento, me dijera el año/s de las "circuladas" , para ver si coinciden con mis sospechas.. gracias de antemano.



Hola. la verdad es que hay de todo un poco. La mayoría de las que están en su funda (dirái que le 80%) son de los años 2009-2010.
Las usadas son mas bien de las primeras emisiones.

Saludos


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (6 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ya he cambiado la moto por el coche y he trillado tambien lo que se hace con el coche desde las 8 de la mañana hasta el medio dia, y ya, aun considerando que el gasoil me sale mas barato, y de no contar con el tiempo, casi prefiero comprarlas de "2ª mano", en fin fue bonito mientras duro...
> 
> (los que realmente no dan credito son los bancos  )
> 
> ...



Yo también haré lo mismo cuando no pueda encontrar más, lo que ocurre es que quiero cojer más dorao y no soy millonario... Esto de ser proletario es un asco (y casi hay que dar gracias con los tiempos que corren).


----------



## mk73 (6 Jun 2011)

hola a todos,

la marca que haceis alusion tambien la pusieron en practica para monedas commemorativas; yo tengo algunos cincuentines de plata que llevan dicha marca. Y por citar otro ejs, las monedas de 500 ptas tambien la llevaban.


----------



## Sash (6 Jun 2011)

Holap. Hoy llamé por teléfono a la caja donde encontré karlillos hace un mes y me dijo por aquel entonces que tenía todos los karlillos que quisiera. Os comento:

Yo - Hola buenos días, quisiera hacer un pedido de monedas de 12€ de plata.
Cajero- Tendrán que ser de 20€, las de 12€ ya no se emiten.
Y -> Ya bueno, me ha comentado un conocido que en la caja fuerte tenéis.
C -> No sé quien le habrá comentado eso. Aquí no tenemos. Se piden y si no, se devuelven ::
Y - Seguro, por que mire que me aseguró que teníais muchas.
C - Sí, aquí sólo se piden monedas de 20€. Las de 12€ ya no se pueden conseguir porque no se emiten.


Ojiplático me quedé. Ya que hace un mes conseguí karlillos a cholón y el tío me comentó que nadie las quería, que tenían un montón. La nota curiosa fue que al volver otro día el hombre se mosqueó bastante conmigo y me dijo que "iban a devolver la smonedas al BDE" ienso:

Un saludo.

Pd -> CajaMandril.


----------



## Aferro (7 Jun 2011)

Hola. Hoy he peinado los pueblos de Albal y Alcasser. Relativamente buena cosecha.
He conseguido.
- 2 monedas de 2000 ptas usadas de año 1994 (la primera vez obtengo un k2000)
- 3 k12 2003 
- 2k12 2002
- 2k12 liticias
- 2 k12 colon
- 2 k12 quijote
- 3 k12 2008
TotAL: 14 k12 y 2k2000
La siguiente salida el martes que viene
Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (7 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> hola a todos,
> 
> la marca que haceis alusion tambien la pusieron en practica para monedas commemorativas; yo tengo algunos cincuentines de plata que llevan dicha marca. Y por citar otro ejs, las monedas de 500 ptas tambien la llevaban.



Marca de la casa, sello de autencidad, llamalo X, un dia de estos lo tengo que mirar al microscopio.... a lo mejor veo las "distintas acuñaciones"....



Aferro dijo:


> Hola. Hoy he peinado los pueblos de Albal y Alcasser. Relativamente buena cosecha.
> He conseguido.
> - 2 monedas de 2000 ptas usadas de año 1994 (la primera vez obtengo un k2000)
> - 3 k12 2003
> ...



Me recuerdas a mi mismo moto arriba, moto abajo....

Un saludo..


----------



## Moncho (7 Jun 2011)

aun hay de 2000 en las sucursales?8:


----------



## Aferro (7 Jun 2011)

> aun hay de 2000 en las sucursales?



Hola. Es la primera vez. El cajero tenía una bolsita con esas dos monedas de plata y otras pocas pesetas. Eran para llevarlas a cambiar al banco de España. Supongo que son monedas de algun abuelo o gente necesitada.

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (7 Jun 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> aun hay de 2000 en las sucursales?8:



Curiosamente si, me ha pasado en dos ocasiones, y no es muy comun....

Estimo que el 0.5% de las entidades (no mas) tienen alguna "monedilla extraviada" en pesetas todavia, asi que te la puedes encontrar al cabo de visitar entidades y entidades...

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (7 Jun 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola. Hoy he peinado los pueblos de Albal y Alcasser. Relativamente buena cosecha.
> He conseguido.
> - 2 monedas de 2000 ptas usadas de año 1994 (la primera vez obtengo un k2000)
> - 3 k12 2003
> ...



Me muero de envidia, ¿aquí nadie curra o que? :: ¿vivís todos del _horo_?


----------



## Sash (8 Jun 2011)

Peinadas todas las cajas que tengo de casa al curro (15)... ni un karlillo. Sólo travelos. Por lo visto están solicitados, ya que en las 3 últimas sucursales me dijeron que no era el primero que preguntaba...


----------



## Aferro (8 Jun 2011)

Di la zona que vas peinando Sash. Asi evitas viajecitos. 

SAlut


----------



## Axouxere (9 Jun 2011)

El martes llamé al BdE, de Oviedo, para -sin demasiada esperanza- preguntar si quedaba alguna moneda de plata de 12 €. Después de esperar un poco, -tuvo que preguntar- me contestaron que habría 2 o 3...
Pregunté luego por las de 20 y me dijeron que de algunas sí y de otras no, pero no le entendí muy bien lo que me dijo. Creo que el señor estaba un poco contrariado con mi llamada...


----------



## saura (9 Jun 2011)

> Pregunté luego por las de 20 y me dijeron que de algunas sí y de otras no, pero no le entendí muy bien




Fácil, que de 20 euros hay de dos tipos... las del mundial y las travelos, tendría de unas y de otras no.


----------



## Caracol (9 Jun 2011)

Pregunta de novato. 
Si encuentras las monedas de plata, se pueden cambiar con una tarjeta de débito o es necesario cash.
Gracias.


----------



## Palasaca (9 Jun 2011)

Caracol dijo:


> Pregunta de novato.
> Si encuentras las monedas de plata, se pueden cambiar con una tarjeta de débito o es necesario cash.
> Gracias.



Pues te contestaré con otra pregunta.

Si vas a cualquier establecimiento de lotería y quieres hacer una primitiva o euromillón o quiniela etc. ¿Te dejan pagar con tarjeta de débito?


----------



## Caracol (9 Jun 2011)

Entiendo que no, gracias.


----------



## pringaete (10 Jun 2011)

He empezado a recolectar monedas por diversificar mis ahorros, pero reconozco que ahora en parte lo hago por una mezcla de curiosidad y excitación. 

Curiosidad por ver con qué te salen. En la mayoría no tienen ninguna, pero cuando tienen, tienen un montón. 

Excitación porque precisamente es como jugar a una tragaperras. En vez de dinero gastas tiempo, saliva y suela de zapato. Pero a veces se encienden las lucecitas y la música: encuentras una sucursal con un montón. Hoy me he encontrado un sitio que tenían 60 del 2008. Me ha pillado sin esperarlo y me he agenciado solo 25 con lo que llevaba encima, pero pienso volver en un futuro por esa zona. Que digo yo que si llevan allí tres años muertas de risa tampoco es que vayan a salir corriendo por ahora. Pero la mayoría de sucursales casi nunca tienen y eso es lo que hace que se vuelva, jeje.

Pregunta de novato:
Se comenta que llegado el momento, la rentabilidad de estas monedas estará en su plata, que por mucho que suba la inflación en escenarios posibles (corralito, salida del euro, etc) el metal podrá enfrentarse a esa subida (con eso me conformo). Pero para ello ¿donde podrá un pequeño ahorrador colocar su metal? ¿a partir de qué cantidad se deja de ser un mísero vendedor de menudeo al que seguramente ningunearán el comprador en bruto?


----------



## Darthor (10 Jun 2011)

Buenas a todos!

Llevo un tiempo leyéndoos y el comentario pringaete me ha animado a postear. Llevaba un tiempo peinando sucursales en busca de karlillos, sin éxito alguno, hasta que finalmente encontré una sucursal con 52 monedas... que me he llevado sin pestañear. Intentaré hacerme con algunas más pero por desgracia mi situación económica no es muy boyante.

Por lo demás, me uno a la pregunta de novato de pringaete, hacía tiempo que la quería formular pero nunca veía el momento ::

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los consejos!


----------



## Baraja (10 Jun 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Si vas a cualquier establecimiento de lotería y quieres hacer una primitiva o euromillón o quiniela etc. ¿Te dejan pagar con tarjeta de débito?



[offtopic de libro]

Página oficial de Loterías y Apuestas del Estado:

Carga tu Lotobolsa mediante tarjeta de crédito/débito

No cobran comisión por usar tarjeta y puedes jugar como en cualquier establecimiento. Si te esperas hasta las 2:55pm del sábado para echar la quiniela, es muy útil.

[/offtopic de libro]


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (10 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> He empezado a recolectar monedas por diversificar mis ahorros, pero reconozco que ahora en parte lo hago por una mezcla de curiosidad y excitación.
> 
> Curiosidad por ver con qué te salen. En la mayoría no tienen ninguna, pero cuando tienen, tienen un montón.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé si el caso puede ser similar, pero conozco a un comercio de fotografía que ha vendido todos sus negativos por jubilación por 10.000 € a una empresa que los va a usar para...SACAR PLATA. 

A lo mejor ahora nos da por comprar negativos fotográficos en lugar de Karlillos...


----------



## electric0 (10 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> He empezado a recolectar monedas por diversificar mis ahorros, pero reconozco que ahora en parte lo hago por una mezcla de curiosidad y excitación.
> 
> Curiosidad por ver con qué te salen. En la mayoría no tienen ninguna, pero cuando tienen, tienen un montón.
> 
> ...





Darthor dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyéndoos y el comentario pringaete me ha animado a postear. Llevaba un tiempo peinando sucursales en busca de karlillos, sin éxito alguno, hasta que finalmente encontré una sucursal con 52 monedas... que me he llevado sin pestañear. Intentaré hacerme con algunas más pero por desgracia mi situación económica no es muy boyante.
> 
> ...



Mi experiencia me dice que despues de recorrer muchas sucursales varias de muchos bancos/cajas la que menos te esperas te da la sorpresa... cada vez quedan menos y como es logico tienden a desaparecer... aunque seguramente dentro de 5 años todavia quedara alguna sucursal que tenga algo,... nunca se sabe,... sucursales de bancos y tal hay la tira... y en los sitios/pueblos/esquinas/plazas mas insospechadas.

En cuanto a las "ganancias" en principio parecen no ser tales, o nimias ya que lleva la moneda poco mas de 13€ en plata, pero si entramos en una hiperinflacion salvaje en la que la moneda (fiat) vale menos por momentos/dias el precio de la plata subira tambien por momentos, y si bien "no se ganara valor real" al menos no se perdera nada.

La ventaja principal de la moneda es el doble valor facial/metal, por lo que las ganacias seran pequeñas (o grandes, no se sabe) pero las perdidas son nulas con un porcentaje del 999.999 % de acierto (de no perder).

Llegado el dia de uso se vende/cambia al mejor postor y san se acabo.

(presentarse ante un mayorista de plata para vender 10 ó 12 monedas queda como feo y cuasi-molesto para el mayorista, todo lo que sea por debajo de 4 ó 5 kilos y por encima de 100 no es lo habitual)

Saludos.

Pd: esperemos no seais troles y empecemos de nuevo con la movida ton.ta de siempre.


----------



## electric0 (10 Jun 2011)

NIKKI RAMONNE dijo:


> Yo no sé si el caso puede ser similar, pero conozco a un comercio de fotografía que ha vendido todos sus negativos por jubilación por 10.000 € a una empresa que los va a usar para...SACAR PLATA.
> 
> A lo mejor ahora nos da por comprar negativos fotográficos en lugar de Karlillos...



Cuantos cientos de kilos de negativos???? o miles mas bien????
 
Dada la proporcion de plata que llevan (que si llevan, pero muy poca) para que salga rentable la recuperacion es necesario tener muchos miles de kilos antes siquiera de plantearse empezar a encender el horno, la recuperacion de la plata de negativos y de radiografias no es un huevo que se pone a freir precisamente, al igual que todas las recuperaciones son procesos complejos, que requieren maquinaria, quimicos y fundiciones no al alcance de cualquiera y generalmente fuera del conocimiento general.

Lo habitual es que las recuperaciones sean rentables para todos cuando se alcanza una "masa critica" de material a reciclar, siendo esta "masa critica" enorme en muchisimos casos (generalmente toneladas)

Saludos.

Pd: exceptuamos los "compros horos" que mas que recuperacion es una mezcla entre estafa y usura, con un poco de gen inmobiliario porqueyolovalgista.


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (10 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Cuantos cientos de kilos de negativos???? o miles mas bien????
> 
> Dada la proporcion de plata que llevan (que si llevan, pero muy poca) para que salga rentable la recuperacion es necesario tener muchos miles de kilos antes siquiera de plantearse empezar a encender el horno, la recuperacion de la plata de negativos y de radiografias no es un huevo que se pone a freir precisamente, al igual que todas las recuperaciones son procesos complejos, que requieren maquinaria, quimicos y fundiciones no al alcance de cualquiera y generalmente fuera del conocimiento general.
> 
> ...



42 años de actividad fotográfica, recorriendo fiestas de pueblo, ciudades...

Miles y miles de kilos, te lo garantizo.


----------



## forestal92 (10 Jun 2011)

Hola,

Pues yo he conseguido un rebujo de monedas de todos los años 2002-2010.

Hay alguna especialmente valiosa numismaticamente? La del principe y la leti? el quijote?...etc

Que tiradas son las mas cotizadas?


----------



## mk73 (10 Jun 2011)

buenas tardes,

Estoy fuera y la verdad leo que la gente se mueve muchisimo comprando monedas de 12 euro. Parece ser que son dificiles de conseguir ahora o casi imposible porque ya las que encuentras son las de 20 euro.

Acabo de llegar a mi casa para pasar unos días y hoy he ido al banco que tengo al lado de mi casa, del cual soy cliente, para ver si tenía suerte o por la curiosidad de qué me respondia la empleada.
Le he preguntado a la cajera si tenian monedas de 12 euro y Caramba!! más fácil imposible!! ;me ha respondido que no pero que me podía encargar todas las que quisiese y este lunes las tenía.
Le he encargado veinte monedas, o sea, 240 euro. 

¿¿Esto es normal?? porque no hace mucho un compañero se había recorrido varias sucursales y había conseguido muy pocas o en otras sucursales o bancos simplemente ya no tienen.


----------



## electric0 (10 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenas tardes,
> 
> Estoy fuera y la verdad leo que la gente se mueve muchisimo comprando monedas de 12 euro. Parece ser que son dificiles de conseguir ahora o casi imposible porque ya las que encuentras son las de 20 euro.
> 
> ...



Que las pida, que las pida, bendita candidez cajeril, y bendita candidez porompompera...

pero ya puestos que pida 480, ... no vamos a andar con estrechezes ¿no? ¿o si?.................¿!?


----------



## Sash (11 Jun 2011)

Holap!

Hoy he llamado a un par de sucursales y sólo tenián de 20 leuros. Les quería hacer un pedido y me dijeron que no era posible ya que no se emiten. Le contesté que de eso nada y me soltó que noo tienen orden de pedir monedas de plata, que sólo disponen de lo que tienen en la caja fuerte. (que ya me agencié, calderilla...)

Pd -> Caja Mandril again...?Cuándo me decidiré a cancelar mi cuenta con ellos?


----------



## ryo (11 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenas tardes,
> 
> Estoy fuera y la verdad leo que la gente se mueve muchisimo comprando monedas de 12 euro. Parece ser que son dificiles de conseguir ahora o casi imposible porque ya las que encuentras son las de 20 euro.
> 
> ...



Me juego un sugus a que cuando vayas a buscarlas te dirá que se equivocó y que eran de 20, me ha pasado ya varias veces. Entonces es cuando te cagas en sus muertos y en los del banco.


----------



## Arraez (11 Jun 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Me juego un sugus a que cuando vayas a buscarlas te dirá que se equivocó y que eran de 20, me ha pasado ya varias veces. Entonces es cuando te cagas en sus muertos y en los del banco.



Hay que tener con lo que uno se juega  porque yo todas las que tengo han sido por encargo...


----------



## ryo (11 Jun 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Hay que tener con lo que uno se juega  porque yo todas las que tengo han sido por encargo...



Para usted. Se lo ha ganado.


----------



## pringaete (11 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice que despues de recorrer muchas sucursales varias de muchos bancos/cajas la que menos te esperas te da la sorpresa... cada vez quedan menos y como es logico tienden a desaparecer... aunque seguramente dentro de 5 años todavia quedara alguna sucursal que tenga algo,... nunca se sabe,... sucursales de bancos y tal hay la tira... y en los sitios/pueblos/esquinas/plazas mas insospechadas.
> 
> En cuanto a las "ganancias" en principio parecen no ser tales, o nimias ya que lleva la moneda poco mas de 13€ en plata, pero si entramos en una hiperinflacion salvaje en la que la moneda (fiat) vale menos por momentos/dias el precio de la plata subira tambien por momentos, y si bien "no se ganara valor real" al menos no se perdera nada.
> 
> ...



Agradezco la información. Me ha aclarado también cual es la cantidad mínima a alcanzar para poder moverlas en un futuro. 

Aunque le pueda resultar difícil de creer, algunos somos completos ignorantes en el tema y asuntos que para ud. pueden resultar obvios, para los que acabamos de aterrizar en esto de las _moneditas_ son "grandes misterios arcanos". Como el concepto de "mayorista de plata" que sigo sin saber muy bien qué es. He leído en el hilo a quienes no hay que vender, pero no tengo claro quienes son esos mayoristas. En caso de que llegase el momento. Supongo que lo del mejor postor puede ser una buena pista. 

El concepto de "finalidad" de estas monedas sí lo tengo claro, al menos. Sé que no son para ganar dinero fácil, sino más bien un colchón por si los HDP de gobernantes de turno nos descalabran a todos con una hiperinflación para robarnos nuestros ahorros. Que francamente, es algo que me acojona: que se coman mis ahorros tan sufridos de lograr. 

Descuide que uno todavía no vive debajo de un puente. Al menos en mi caso no he venido a trolear y de hecho puede comprobar mi historial de mensajes para cerciorarse de mis sanas intenciones. Crea que me tomo esto de las _moneditas_ en serio como opción de salvaguarda y sepa igualmente que con la información que dan aquí algunos foreros, al menos un servidor ha encontrado un pequeño refugio contra ciertos pesares. El tema de las _moneditas_ me permite acceder a un "producto de ahorro" que no estaba a mi alcance por otros medios con tanta facilidad (comprar plata en bruto, por ejemplo). No imagina el bien que hacen, porque a algunos que no tenemos ni idea de economía, estas charlas del foro nos dan la información necesaria para defendernos de la depredación económica que está por venir. Personalmente, me han dado una opción que considero válida para prepararme un poco mejor. Con eso no sabe la de desazón e intraquilidad que me han ahorrado uds., puesto que de un tiempo a esta parte veía el futuro muy negro y me veía bastante indefenso financieramente hablando.


----------



## electric0 (11 Jun 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Me juego un sugus a que cuando vayas a buscarlas te dirá que se equivocó y que eran de 20, me ha pasado ya varias veces. Entonces es cuando te cagas en sus muertos y en los del banco.



SI, pero entonces luego cuando les dicen que de 12 nada, y que las han traido de 20 "que valen mas" no vienen a comentarlo al foro, y las cojan o no, se lo callan, siempre es la misma "cutre-historia", casi que cansados andamos ya de lo mismo, es mas, se puede releer el hilo "hacia atras" y encontrar de estas a mogollon...




pringaete dijo:


> Agradezco la información. Me ha aclarado también cual es la cantidad mínima a alcanzar para poder moverlas en un futuro.
> 
> Aunque le pueda resultar difícil de creer, algunos somos completos ignorantes en el tema y asuntos que para ud. pueden resultar obvios, para los que acabamos de aterrizar en esto de las _moneditas_ son "grandes misterios arcanos". Como el concepto de "mayorista de plata" que sigo sin saber muy bien qué es. He leído en el hilo a quienes no hay que vender, pero no tengo claro quienes son esos mayoristas. En caso de que llegase el momento. Supongo que lo del mejor postor puede ser una buena pista.
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que en la pagina 114 del hilo lo explique un poco por encima, suele ser interesante releer cosas antiguas, se suele aprender bastante mas que llegando a preguntar a saco, mas cuando por la cantidad de trolls andamos con la escopeta cargada, diciendo los mas variados improperios de forma gratuita, en prevision de ataques trolls de gilipolleces varias y fanboys de los papelitos de colores.

Dejo una cita de otro sitio en el que participo tambien, interesantes diferencias entre un billete y una moneda....



> ¿Nunca os habéis preguntado la diferencia entre un billete de 20€ y una moneda de 20€?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y respecto al "mayorista" de plata, pues a buscarse la vida toca, o un intermediario tambien puede servir, lo que no sirve es un "compro horos" de los que han triunfado como setas, lo que mueven/movemos plata en mas o menos medida, no andamos poniendo un "kiosko" de cristales blindados, tipo acoje-viejas, ni andamos comprando-vendiendo una cadenita de plata,...
El oro se mueve por gramos y la plata por kilos, y no se puede ir a un "fabricante" o "sacador de fuego" con 100 gramos de plata, .. por educacion posiblemente no quiera decirnos ninguna groseria, pero no va a querer cuentas tampoco con nosotros..... y bueno, todo esto anda explicado en este hilo, solo hay que leer....

UN saludo.


----------



## Arraez (11 Jun 2011)

Este mensaje de la diferencia entre la moneda y el billete de 20 es de lo mejor que s epuede leer aquí (salvo hilos míticos). Bravo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Jun 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Este mensaje de la diferencia entre la moneda y el billete de 20 es de lo mejor que s epuede leer aquí (salvo hilos míticos). Bravo.



La diferencia entre dinero y divisa.


----------



## electric0 (11 Jun 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Este mensaje de la diferencia entre la moneda y el billete de 20 es de lo mejor que s epuede leer aquí (salvo hilos míticos). Bravo.



Ya que parece que al menos alguien tiene interes en aprender.........

el enlace a el texto anterior
Dinero - Singles Cordoba 

otro tambien interesante
Que es el dinero ???? - Singles Cordoba

Y si ya hay tiempo de sobra para leer...
El blog de Jesus electrico - Singles Cordoba

UN saludo.


----------



## mk73 (11 Jun 2011)

""Me juego un sugus a que cuando vayas a buscarlas te dirá que se equivocó y que eran de 20, me ha pasado ya varias veces. Entonces es cuando te cagas en sus muertos y en los del banco""

Bueno si eso te ha pasado a ti, lo siento. Depende de la educación de cada uno. Desde luego me parece de lo más irracional llegar a esos extremos por tu parte o si es otra persona. No te lo tomes a mal.

Si hubiese recorrido varias bancos o si este banco estuviese a la otra punta de donde vivo o tuviese que desplazarme 100 km o más, pues en todo caso le pediría una explicación a la persona que me atendió o unas disculpas. Pero lo tengo al lado de mi casa. Son 5 minutos. O sea que si son de 20 euro, pues amablemente le diré que no me interesan y ya está. Cuesta poco ser educado.


----------



## pringaete (11 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Creo recordar que en la pagina 114 del hilo lo explique un poco por encima, suele ser interesante releer cosas antiguas, se suele aprender bastante mas que llegando a preguntar a saco, mas cuando por la cantidad de trolls andamos con la escopeta cargada, diciendo los mas variados improperios de forma gratuita, en prevision de ataques trolls de gilipolleces varias y fanboys de los papelitos de colores.



Sí, a esa parte del hilo creo que llegué a leerla. El problema es precisamente que a partir de poco después de ese post se produce una nueva eclosión de la población trolera del foro, con la consiguiente discusión que no lleva a nada y "enguarra" tanto el hilo que deja de aportar información. En esos casos me voy al final y retrocedo unas cuantas páginas hasta que la cosa empieza a tener sentido de nuevo. Últimamente no hay tanto troll porque parece que la seguridad de las monedas es incontestable. Supongo que el tiempo es cierto que lo pone todo en su sitio.



electric0 dijo:


> Y respecto al "mayorista" de plata, pues a buscarse la vida toca, o un intermediario tambien puede servir, lo que no sirve es un "compro horos" de los que han triunfado como setas, lo que mueven/movemos plata en mas o menos medida, no andamos poniendo un "kiosko" de cristales blindados, tipo acoje-viejas, ni andamos comprando-vendiendo una cadenita de plata,...
> El oro se mueve por gramos y la plata por kilos, y no se puede ir a un "fabricante" o "sacador de fuego" con 100 gramos de plata, .. por educacion posiblemente no quiera decirnos ninguna groseria, pero no va a querer cuentas tampoco con nosotros..... y bueno, todo esto anda explicado en este hilo, solo hay que leer....
> UN saludo.



Entendido. Imagino que llegado el momento ya habrá donde averiguarlo. Supongo que también es cuestión de no ocuparse de algo antes de que toque (pre-ocuparse). Por ahora seguiré "cargando" como se dice por aquí con lo que pueda y en el futuro ya me encargaré de hacer lo que se pueda.

Un saludo y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Agradezco la información. Me ha aclarado también cual es la cantidad mínima a alcanzar para poder moverlas en un futuro.
> 
> Aunque le pueda resultar difícil de creer, algunos somos completos ignorantes en el tema y asuntos que para ud. pueden resultar obvios, para los que acabamos de aterrizar en esto de las _moneditas_ son "grandes misterios arcanos". Como el concepto de "mayorista de plata" que sigo sin saber muy bien qué es. He leído en el hilo a quienes no hay que vender, pero no tengo claro quienes son esos mayoristas. En caso de que llegase el momento. Supongo que lo del mejor postor puede ser una buena pista.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido!

Una de las cualidades poco comentadas del metal es la de permitir dormir a pierna suelta...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Últimamente no hay tanto troll porque parece que la seguridad de las monedas es incontestable. Supongo que el tiempo es cierto que lo pone todo en su sitio.



No es esa la razón. La seguridad de las monedas ha sido siempre incontestable. 

La razón es que antes quedaban muchas monedas y los buitres no querían que la gente se las llevase. Ahora que quedan pocas, y que además la bajada de la plata ha confirmado lo que siempre había prevenido (que pueden hacerla bajar en 30% en una semana), pues ya no tienen interés en venir a dar el coñazo. Ahora sólo quedamos los que contribuimos de verdad al foro aportando valor.

El tiempo pone a cada cual en su sitio.


----------



## Taxidermista (11 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Si hubiese recorrido varias bancos o si este banco estuviese a la otra punta de donde vivo o tuviese que desplazarme 100 km o más, pues en todo caso le pediría una explicación a la persona que me atendió o unas disculpas. Pero lo tengo al lado de mi casa. Son 5 minutos. O sea que si son de 20 euro, pues amablemente le diré que no me interesan y ya está. Cuesta poco ser educado.



Yo me chupé 600 km para nada por culpa de un capullo de esos. Le repetí cuatro veces por teléfono que si eran de 12 y no de 20 antes de ir, me juró y perjuró que tenía más de 100 karlillos. Y al final la mierda de siempre. El rebote que me pillé es de los que luego te da vergüenza recordar.

Por cierto, si he pateado o contactado 1000 sucursales bancarias (serán más seguramente) en más de la mitad me han hecho lo mismo, confundiendo las de 12 con las de 20. Son profesionales con mucho aprecio por el detalle, no cabe duda.


----------



## bubbler (12 Jun 2011)

*autoinmolator v2.1.1*

autoinmolator v2.1.1


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Yo me chupé 600 km para nada por culpa de un capullo de esos. Le repetí cuatro veces por teléfono que si eran de 12 y no de 20 antes de ir, me juró y perjuró que tenía más de 100 karlillos. Y al final la mierda de siempre. El rebote que me pillé es de los que luego te da vergüenza recordar.
> 
> Por cierto, si he pateado o contactado 1000 sucursales bancarias (serán más seguramente) en más de la mitad me han hecho lo mismo, confundiendo las de 12 con las de 20. Son profesionales con mucho aprecio por el detalle, no cabe duda.




No entiendo.

Y no te sale más a cuenta comprarlas en el bid-ask en vez de hacer 600 Km?


----------



## Taxidermista (13 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No entiendo.
> 
> Y no te sale más a cuenta comprarlas en el bid-ask en vez de hacer 600 Km?



Compro por todas las vias disponibles, y además aproveché para hacer otras visitas (que tampoco fueron fructíferas).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (13 Jun 2011)

A mi me han cancelado el primer envío de monedas de 12€, lo estoy gestionando por otra vía a ver si puedo conseguir más, pero me temo que seré carne de bid-ask.


----------



## mk73 (13 Jun 2011)

yo esta mañana he comprado 7 onzas de plata. Son de Canada la mayoría (años noventa), una de México de 1997 y otra de EEUU, año 1990. Me han salido a 28€, la de México a 25€ y otra más a 27€.
Total 192 euro. 

Las demás onzas que tenia, son las actuales de 2011 ó 2010, las más baratas salian a 32 euro... de ahi hasta 38 ó 40 euro.

Si siguen subiendo van a ser intocables. Me parece increible cuando no hace muchos años compraba estas onzas a 14 ó 18 euro.

saludos


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Jun 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Con todo el cambio que viene...
> 
> Muchos foreros preguntan como materializar las "expectativas"... Algunos indican que "compro oro", otros en fundición, bid-ask... Yo creo que un % muy bajo cambiaría k12/20 por fiduciario (hay excepciones); entonces ¿cómo hacerlo?
> 
> ...



Si el panorama empeora, la cuestión es saber cuánto se va a deteriorar la sociedad, la economía y el comercio. En un escenario de depresión social y económico sólo veo posible la salida del euro y vuelta a un sistema de moneda propia en el que nuestros gobiernos plagados de políticos inútiles puedan devaluar la moneda a su gusto para equilibrar las cuentas y favorecer las exportaciones.

El problema es que cada vez hay menos que exportar y que el impago de la deuda traerá otras consecuencias negativas.

En un escenario de depresión severa los poseedores de karlillone puede que sean precisamente los que vivan un poco más desahogados o puedan tener acceso a bienes que dificilmente se conseguirán de otra manera. Siempre y cuando el poseedor de Karlillone actue con precaución para no levantar sospechas en la gente. Si alguien sabe que dispones de karlillone irán a tu casa a levantarte lo que tienes.

Sería cuestión de conocer a ciencia cierta la cantidad de karlillone que hay en posesión de particulares, ya que incluso podría constituirse como moneda "oficiosa" en un escenario severo de depresión.

No entiendo como todavía hay sucursales y cajeros que te las dan como el que se desprende de mierda, más de uno puede que dentro de unos años se acuerde de que por su mano pasaron 100, 200 o 300 Karlillone que se entregaron a un "pardillo" que los pedía en la ventanilla diciendo no se que de bodas, bautizos. :XX:

Esperemos que no venga ese escenario, mejor que todo siga más o menos igual y cada uno se quede con su inversión en plata física para más adelante.


----------



## Drinito (13 Jun 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si el panorama empeora, la cuestión es saber cuánto se va a deteriorar la sociedad, la economía y el comercio. En un escenario de depresión social y económico sólo veo posible la salida del euro y vuelta a un sistema de moneda propia en el que nuestros gobiernos plagados de políticos inútiles puedan devaluar la moneda a su gusto para equilibrar las cuentas y favorecer las exportaciones.
> 
> El problema es que cada vez hay menos que exportar y que el impago de la deuda traerá otras consecuencias negativas.
> 
> ...




:XX::XX::XX:

Buenísimo...............


----------



## Moncho (13 Jun 2011)

todo el mundo se casa o se bautiza ultimamente jiji


----------



## C.J. (13 Jun 2011)

Lo de la boda lo contaba yo en sucursales del BBVA cuando me los llevaba de 300 en 300. Y me daban hasta la enhorabuena.


----------



## electric0 (13 Jun 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ................
> 
> Sería cuestión de *conocer a ciencia cierta la cantidad de karlillone que hay en posesión de particulares*, ya que incluso podría constituirse como moneda "oficiosa" en un escenario severo de depresión.
> 
> ...



Lamento de decirte que no, ni oficial ni oficiosa, no hay cantidad suficiente ni como para empezar, en cualquier caso es muy facil..... suma las emisiones maximas del BdE, y divide entre los millones de españolitos (por ahi andaba una tabla con las emisiones maximas) veras que la cantidad es ridicula como para empezar un sistema monetario con una liquidez minimamente posible.... lo logico seria que se negociara el precio a cada compra (de lo que fuere en cada momento)... algo asi como el trueque, una mercancia mas, si bien la mas liquida, mas facil, y mas sencilla de transportar, mas imperecedera, pero una mercancia mas, nunca una moneda pues carece de "masa" suficiente para todos.. 



C.J. dijo:


> Lo de la boda lo contaba yo en sucursales del BBVA cuando me los llevaba de 300 en 300. Y me daban hasta la enhorabuena.



Dos años ha, en los que mi hermana se casaba varias veces, jajajajajajaja, si fuera real mi hermana se hubiera casado como 15 ó 20 veces, y otras tantas mis primos y primas, solo me falto casar a la "abuela"

Escusa recurrente pero valida incluso a dia de hoy...

(para pedidos masivos (500 piezas o mas) traje con corbata y como escusa que los novios van a regalar un llavero a cada uno de los asistentes, con una moneda de plata, la pregunta es ¿es una pasta no? la contestacion, si, la verdad es que el novio/a tiene dinero y mucho)

Un saludo


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Lamento de decirte que no, ni oficial ni oficiosa, no hay cantidad suficiente ni como para empezar, en cualquier caso es muy facil..... suma las emisiones maximas del BdE, y divide entre los millones de españolitos (por ahi andaba una tabla con las emisiones maximas) veras que la cantidad es ridicula como para empezar un sistema monetario con una liquidez minimamente posible.... lo logico seria que se negociara el precio a cada compra (de lo que fuere en cada momento)... algo asi como el trueque, una mercancia mas, si bien la mas liquida, mas facil, y mas sencilla de transportar, mas imperecedera, pero una mercancia mas, nunca una moneda pues carece de "masa" suficiente para todos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En efecto, tienes razón, no calculé mis palabras, tocaríamos a menos de 1 karlillo por barba si todo lo previsto hubiera sido acuñado que seguro que al final fue bastante menos.

Torearse a los cajeros es todo un arte. Siempre hay que decirles que las que quieres depende de lo que tengan, así no levantas la liebre, esperas a que te abran la caja fuerte sentadito como un niño que no ha roto un plato o dándole palique sobre temas intrascendentales para que tomen confianza y cuando te dicen que tienen dentro sobre 200 y que cuantas quieres, pues vas tu y le metes la estocá :XX: y le cantas "me las llevo todas".

El tío te las entrega y se queda con la cara agilipollada como diciendo ¿qué está pasando aquí?.

En tu conciencia oyes unas voces que dicen "Maestro, así se torea". :XX:


----------



## Sash (13 Jun 2011)

Está imposible esto de conseguir karlillos...

He estado llamando a 20 sucursales hoy y todas me han dicho que no tienen una sola moneda.

La cosecha ha sido paupérrima: 5 travelos. Me confirman en varias sucursales de CajaMandril que no van a pedir más monedas de ningún tipo.

Sigo buscando incansablemente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jun 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Está imposible esto de conseguir karlillos...
> 
> He estado llamando a 20 sucursales hoy y todas me han dicho que no tienen una sola moneda.
> 
> ...



Algunos tenéis alergia en comprar en el hilo de bid-ask...

Ya hace muchos meses calculé que recorriendo las sucursales y mirando el tiempo empleado, salían por lo menos a 12,40 euros la moneda....


----------



## Sash (13 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Algunos tenéis alergia en comprar en el hilo de bid-ask...
> 
> Ya hace muchos meses calculé que recorriendo las sucursales y mirando el tiempo empleado, salían por lo menos a 12,40 euros la moneda....



Yo es que tuve potra ya que a la 2ª sucursal que fui tenía karlillos a cholón. Desde entonces no pierdo la esperanza, pero parece que se han cerrado en banda.

No obstante no crea que no pienso meterle mano a eso del BID-ASK... Aunque me tira para atrás el tratar con terceros.


----------



## electric0 (13 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Algunos tenéis alergia en comprar en el hilo de bid-ask...
> 
> Ya hace muchos meses calculé que recorriendo las sucursales y mirando el tiempo empleado, salían por lo menos a 12,40 euros la moneda....



Yo ya empece a comprar alli, ante la imposiblidad de encontrar ninguna en nigun sitio, (en especial en grandes cantidades) ... ahora estoy de pausa... cosas de liquidez..

Un saludo.


----------



## Arraez (13 Jun 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> En efecto, tienes razón, no calculé mis palabras, tocaríamos a menos de 1 karlillo por barba si todo lo previsto hubiera sido acuñado que seguro que al final fue bastante menos.
> 
> Torearse a los cajeros es todo un arte. Siempre hay que decirles que las que quieres depende de lo que tengan, así no levantas la liebre, esperas a que te abran la caja fuerte sentadito como un niño que no ha roto un plato o dándole palique sobre temas intrascendentales para que tomen confianza y cuando te dicen que tienen dentro sobre 200 y que cuantas quieres, pues vas tu y le metes la estocá :XX: y le cantas "me las llevo todas".
> 
> ...



Jojojo me acuerdo yo cuando esquilmé justo después de semana santa. Me veis ahí dentro de la oficina contando y contando y contando tiras de 10 jajajaj, y el tío ahí...: ¿para qué las quieres, en serio? Y yo: nada... las colecciono... jajaja.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jun 2011)

Anda...os voy a contar una muy muy buena...jajajaja...que es motivo de descojone en todas las quedadas de metaleros...

Sobre todo viene a cuento ahora que nuestro querido segundaresidencia ha reaparecido como multinickpremium y 123456...

Allá en el 2008-2009 cuando se podían comprar por cajas de 500...recuerdo un post de segundaresidencia cabreado porque había ido al BdE a por karlillos y el cajero le dijo que había ido antes un tipo y se había llevado toda la caja de 500....Se había tenido que ir sin ninguna...

Adivinad quien era ese tipo... :XX:

Sin acritú, segunda!


----------



## electric0 (14 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Anda...os voy a contar una muy muy buena...jajajaja...que es motivo de descojone en todas las quedadas de metaleros...
> 
> Sobre todo viene a cuento ahora que nuestro querido segundaresidencia ha reaparecido como multinickpremium y 123456...
> 
> ...



Ya esta monster, no hagamos leña y tal.....

--------------------------------

Bueno, supongo que poco a poco no va quedando nada con lo que arramblar, BdEs, bancos, cajas, antes de que termine este año, podeis dar por seguro que no quedara ni una en ningun sitio (bueno siempre es posible que en la sucursal de cajaetrusca de villaparapanda del romeral y el acebuche tengan 3, jejejej) cada vez es mas complicado conseguir alguna, que no sea de "segunda mano", lo cual no ha sido malo del todo, al contenerse la subida de la plata el tema (compra-venta) se paro bastante, con lo cual dio tiempo a un reparto algo mas comedido y entre mas... me temo que sera a la siguiente subida seria de la plata, cuando veremos realmente la importancia de atesorarlas y el precio digamos.... "de mercado" que deben de tener.

Como siempre pense y alguna vez dije, estas monedas no son para dar el pelotazo definitivo, solo son una reserva de valor con seguro total.

Un saludo.


----------



## pringaete (14 Jun 2011)

No sé si esto que sigue va bien en este hilo, pero creo que cuando se abrió la intención que relatásemos la experiencia de como nos va en la recolección. 

Hoy he dado un repaso cerca de mi barrio y me he encontrado lo de siempre. O no tienen nada o tienen un pequeño alijo. Sin embargo me he dado cuenta de que hay varias tipologías de cajero según su reacción a la solicitud de moneditas. Esta respuesta además dependerá de si hay o no hay. El interés de todo esto es para ver si podemos hacer una "guía práctica" para tratar con ellos.

A) Supuesto No hay/Hay pocos K12. *Solícitos* se ofrecen a pediros. Como sé que posiblemente no haya salvo de 20 y que si preguntan igual salta la liebre aún más, opino que lo mejor es decirles que no muchísimas y gracias bla bla blá. Entre otras cosas porque no soy cliente.
B) Supuesto No hay/Hay. *Apáticos* y casi con hastío. Respuesta rápida "Ah muy bien, muchas gracias, adiosmuybuenas". Zanjar con brevedad el asunto.
C) Supuesto No hay. *Sospechosamente sonrientes* te miran con ojos maliciosos, o casi con complicidad, como pensando "mira tú este listo, como que te las voy a dejar a tí". Zanjar rápido.
D) Supuesto Hay bastantes (algunas decenas). Curiosos/suspicaces. Estos son los complicados de tratar porque salen rápidamente con el "¿Y para qué quieres tantas?" (casi siempre me pasa así, todo o nada). Ahí es donde sí trato de explayarme y contar la milonga de la boda. En mi opinión la clave está en parecer un poco agobiado con el tema, como desinteresado, fingiendo un compromiso para que no pregunten detalles. Porque francamente, no tengo ni la más remota idea de qué se hace en las bodas con decenas de monedas de estas...
Aún así a veces se quedan mosqueados y estoy seguro de que alguno, a poco espíritu explorador que tenga, ya nos ha descubierto googleando 

Otro aporte que quiero hacer es dejar constancia de que aún quedan lotes por ahí sueltos en las cajas de seguridad de barrios en ciudades poco importantes como la mía y cuando he podido pasar por pueblos por trabajo y me he podido escapar un rato, también he encontrado algo. Menos da una piedra.

¡Ánimo y a seguir esquilmando!


----------



## electric0 (15 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> No sé si esto que sigue va bien en este hilo, pero creo que cuando se abrió la intención que relatásemos la experiencia de como nos va en la recolección.
> 
> Hoy he dado un repaso cerca de mi barrio y me he encontrado lo de siempre. O no tienen nada o tienen un pequeño alijo. Sin embargo me he dado cuenta de que hay varias tipologías de cajero según su reacción a la solicitud de moneditas. Esta respuesta además dependerá de si hay o no hay. El interés de todo esto es para ver si podemos hacer una "guía práctica" para tratar con ellos.
> 
> ...



El tema de la boda.....
si son 13 monedas son para las arras (esas monedas que se pasan de mano a mano en la ceremonia religiosa) pero funciona mejor decir que los novios van a regalar una metida en un llavero a cada uno de los asistentes como recuerdo, ya que asi el limite no son 13 piezas.... a todo esto se supone que te han encargado a ti su recoleccion por los bancos del mundo (eres el padrino y tal.....) otra posible escusa.... las colecciono, y como estas de 12 ya no se acuñan dentro de unos años tendran valor numismatico (todos sabemos que el valor numismatico ni esta ni se le espera, pero el del banco generalmente no lo sabe)..... otra opcion es hacerse el bobo, lo de me las ha encargado mi cuñado, yo no se, solo soy el de la moto (mensajero) tambien funciona,..... bueno en este pais hacerse el bobo funciona casi siempre, asi puedes llegar hasta el puesto de presidente, solo haciendote el bobo...

Por lo demas buena clasificacion.

Un saludo.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Jun 2011)

Ey! que en esa clasificación falta el más cachondo, el que te dice con cara de :8:, de :: o de :cook::

-_¿de 12?? ESO NO EXISTE._

Yo creo que lo mejor sería darse media vuelta directamente y no dar ni el saludo, pero nunca soy capaz de hacerlo. 

El cajero de la sonrisita me jode tela. 

También está el que dice que no lo sabe que los tienen en la caja fuerte y que tiene retraso en abrirse, que te pases luego. Cuando vuelves luego te dicen que se les ha olvidado, pero que el que la abre acaba de salir que vuelvas luego o esperes. Te quedas a esperar, a la media hora llega el de la caja y te dice que es que tiene retraso la apertura, que dentro de un rato se abre. Al cabo de un rato se abre y te dicen que sí tienen y que cuantas quieres. Tu preguntas que cuantas tienen de 12 y te dicen que de 12 ninguna, que sólo tienen de 20. En ese momento es cuando empiezas a pegarte cabezazos contra las paredes con miradas asesinas.
Es mejor tomárselo con humor.

También es verdad que en otras sucursales saben perfectamente cuántas tienen y si aparece un 12 o un 20.

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (15 Jun 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ey! que en esa clasificación falta el más cachondo, el que te dice con cara de :8:, de :: o de :cook::
> 
> -_¿de 12?? ESO NO EXISTE._
> 
> ...



Cierto,* jajajajajajajajajajajaja* me paso en un citybank y me saque unas que tenia en el bolsillo, recien "recolectadas" en el BBVA de "puerta con puerta" antologico, bestial, para que el señor Hinojosa retratara el careto del cajero para la posteridad....

Casi me habia olvidado de ello, y ahora me viene una sonrisa medio-malevola/medio-cachonda al recordarlo.....


----------



## Taxidermista (15 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> otra opcion es hacerse el bobo, lo de me las ha encargado mi cuñado, yo no se, solo soy el de la moto (mensajero) tambien funciona,..... bueno en este pais hacerse el bobo funciona casi siempre, asi puedes llegar hasta el puesto de presidente, solo haciendote el bobo...





















Es lo mejor, el "me-las-ha-encargao-mi-hermana-panosequé-de-invertir" suele zanjar rápido el tema.


----------



## Arraez (15 Jun 2011)

Yo creo que lo bueno está por llegar. En otoño creo que empezarán a dársele el valor que tienen. O la caga la UE o la cagan los USA, o los dos.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (15 Jun 2011)

Dale un poco más de tiempo joder que tenemos que acaparar más...


----------



## electric0 (16 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> ..............
> 
> Lo de las bodas no sabía como era así que directamente me he hecho el sueco y he tirado al bulto. "Es que son para un familiar que tiene una empresa que organiza bodas y me pide que cuando pueda le coja unas cuantas. Yo de esto no entiendo."
> 
> ...



Es fantastico el mix boda-bobo, tomo nota y lo usare si encuentro alguna sucursal "no exploliada" ya con anterioridad.....

A la pregunta ¿cuantas quieres? yo solia contestar con; todas las que haya hasta 3000€ que llevo en el bolsillo, luego tenian solo 10, 12, 20... pero dejaba bastante descolocado al cajero de turno... con lo cual te las daba casi sin pensar despues de "la pillada mental" y cuando podia reaccionar tu ya ni estabas.... (a los cajeros les hablas de "falso dinero" papelillos de colores y ya solo piensan en esos terminos, es como hablarle a un futbolero de su equipo, o a un camionero de un camion enorme de 1000 caballos, se les nublan temporalmente las entendederas)

Saludos.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2011)

Amigos, supongo que las sucursales madrileñas están mas esquilmadas que un rebaño de cabras pashminas no? Es para no perder el tiempo si tengo un día libre (me iría de "pueblos")


----------



## lucky starr (16 Jun 2011)

¿La zona de Bilbao que tal está?

¿Queda algo?

En el B.de España no tienen ya ni pipas...


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Jun 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿La zona de Bilbao que tal está?
> 
> ¿Queda algo?
> 
> En el B.de España no tienen ya ni pipas...



En Bilbao olvidate compi, pasé una temporada y esta ESQUILMADO...
Y cantabria idem....

Ni en bancos perdidos de pueblos.....


----------



## skifi (16 Jun 2011)

Como sigamos rapiñando, en dos telediarios se les acaban hasta las de 20 euros en el BdE... o___O;;

A ver, si es que con que sólo 100 foreros pillen 1000 monedas de media (que los hay que tienen más con diferencia, y otros con menos, pero por promediar...), ya nos estamos llevando casi un 10% de la producción PARA TODO EL PAÍS de un año....


----------



## electric0 (17 Jun 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Pues la jugada del fajo tampoco está nada mal, pero hay que tener cierto empaque que no sé si seré capaz... y además supongo que hay que ir aderezado con cierta pinta ¿no? Para colmo, no acostumbro a llevar ESO en el bolsillo y aunque dudo que me tengan las doscientas y pico moneditas, el día que las tengan se me va a quedar una cara de panoli... XD
> 
> ............
> 
> ...



No es imprescindible llevar traje ni nada, con ir afeitado y limpio da igual, es lo mismo llevar traje y corbata, que ir con pantalones cortos y chanclas...

Conversacion tipo...

yo-¿Tienen ud monedas conmemorativas de 12€?
cajero-si, si tenemos, ¿cuantas querria?
yo-hasta 3000 euros todas las que tenga.
cajero-Noooo, tantas no tenemos.
yo-entonces todas las que tenga.
(se enseña el fajo medio-metido en un sobre, con intencion de "pagarlas" ya)
(en este momento la actitud del cajero es de ¿donde coño estan las dichosas monedas? joder¡ que se las lleve ya, y me ahorro ponerlas en el desglose cada vez que cierro caja)

.............

Cada banco/caja tiene procederes distintos en cada zona/provincia/o como lo lleven, aqui el banesto no tiene/ha tenido apenas ninguna pieza nunca, y en cambio cajamar ha sido un buen sitio para ir de "pesca" no hay patron comun para toda españa, aunque localmente si he observado alguna pequeña repeticion de patrones (por ejemplo todos los cajasur al menos tenian dos monedas)

Un saludo.


----------



## jorge (18 Jun 2011)

Algún forero afortunado arrampló hace unos días con unos 1.000€ en Karlillos en un BBVA de Valdemoro.

Semá quedado una cara tonto cuando me dice el cajero; "pues otro chaval se pasó por aquí el otro día y se las llevó todas para la boda de su hermana".

CABRONES!!


----------



## electric0 (18 Jun 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Algún forero afortunado arrampló hace unos días con unos 1.000€ en Karlillos en un BBVA de Valdemoro.
> 
> Semá quedado una cara tonto cuando me dice el cajero; "pues otro chaval se pasó por aquí el otro día y se las llevó todas para la boda de su hermana".
> 
> CABRONES!!



Camaron que se duerme.......

Algunos desde el 2008/2009 que empezamos poco a poco a "colocar" nuestro excedente de renta en estas piezas dormimos muy tranquilos, ... en este tiempo las monedas no han dicho nada, no han hablado, no nos han supuesto un gasto extra,,... ellas ocupan ese hueco inutil del trastero, ese bajo de armario, la base de esa losa suelta, ese hueco estructural de nuestro edificio,... nadie sabe su existencia, desconocidas para hacienda, ignoradas por el banco, .... solo esperan el momento de "resurgir de los abernos" para procurarnos una vida mejor cuando sea necesario....

Complicado ya a estas alturas conseguir 1000€ de un "plumazo" y mas conseguirlo todos los dias, o conseguir cantidades de 10.000€ o mas, ya solo va quedando un mercado secundario de incierto desarrollo.

Ya es tarde para acumular piezas "baratas", el que no hizo sus tareas, ahora esta pagandolas mas caras y quedandose con el "culo al aire" (no es lo mismo mover/comprar 1000€ al mes, que intentar ahora comprar 12.000€, nadie preguntara por 1000€ de hace 3 años, hacienda puedese interesar por 10.000 de hace 15 dias)

Ya es basicamente tarde, y si, de vez en cuando suena la flauta, pero cada vez menos, desde que cerro la "fabrica de flautas" las flautas empezaron a cotizar al alza.......

UN saludo.


----------



## symba (18 Jun 2011)

buenas,
Ayer rapiñe las ultimas cuarenta monedas de 12 que les quedaban en el santander de barbastro (gracias susana)....
y hoy me encuentro con esto.

Silver Is Tracing Out 1980 Post-Bubble Pattern - Free Weekly Technical Analysis Chart - McClellan Financial


saludos


----------



## gurrumino (18 Jun 2011)

Que mal rollito,espero que esa prediccion nunca sea , de todos modos no has perdido nada. .


----------



## electric0 (19 Jun 2011)

symba dijo:


> buenas,
> Ayer rapiñe las ultimas cuarenta monedas de 12 que les quedaban en el santander de barbastro (gracias susana)....
> y hoy me encuentro con esto.
> 
> ...



MMM, Barbastro, que recuerdos...

No me sirven las predicciones de ningun guru, como tampoco me servian las de aquellos inmobiliarios que pronosticaban aquellas subidas de 2 digitos anuales de forma continua per secula seculorum.... prefiero hacer yo mismo mis propias predicciones por otra parte realistas y en ningun caso siguiendo el cuento de la lechera.

POr partes, si pretendias hacerte rico con unas pocas monedas vendelas y deja de hacer el indio y de dar por el cu.lo en ningun foro.

Si pretendias guardar un dinero por lo que pueda pasar en un futuro de manera segura y desconocida por el resto del mundo estas en el sitio idoneo.

Por definicion; Es imposible preveer algo que no ha pasado nunca en la historia de la humanidad, esto que pasa con la economia mundial NO HA PASADO NUNCA ANTES, EN NIGUN MOMENTO DE LA HISTORIA DE NINGUN IMPERIO, nunca jamas se debio tanto dinero por parte de tanta gente (estados, empresas, particulares, CCAA, etc....) y nunca jamas se emitio tanta moneda fiat, en papel y digital,...... por lo que a estas alturas no tener deudas (aunque no se posea nada, ni coche ni vivienda ni terreno) es un lujo al alcance de muy pocos, que complementado con unas rentas (trabajando, claro) que ademas te permitan acumular valor en reserva (como las monedas de plata) es la mayor suerte que puedas imaginar, junto con la de vivir un cambio sistemico....

POr lo que tal y como estan las cosas me paso las predicciones de los "gurus" por el arco del triunfo, y mas cuando el precio "oficial" de la plata fisica lo maneja un grupo de mafiosos vendiendo y comprando "papeles".

Es hora de dejar de pensar "en corto" mierda de pensamientos, que nos han terminado de inclulcar a fuego la mierda de politicos que tenemos, y de empezar a pensar "en largo", y al mismo tiempo de empezar a despreciar a todos aquellos que continuan incitandonos en el pensamiento "a corto" .

HAz lo que quieras, ¿mi consejo? guarda las monedas bajo la losa, y sigue con tu vida, acumula mas el mes que viene (si puedes) que es casi seguro que te daran de comer algun dia, y pasa de "gurus", economistas, banqueros, y de todo aquel que especule con lo que sea sin crear valores añadidos, vaya ser que el dia de mañana te convenza para cambiar un valor seguro por otra mierda que venda, con expectativas de revalorizaciones anuales de 2 cifras.... (porque eso no existe, ni ha existido realmente, ni existira nunca de verdad)

Un saludo


----------



## symba (19 Jun 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> MMM, Barbastro, que recuerdos...
> 
> No me sirven las predicciones de ningun guru, como tampoco me servian las de aquellos inmobiliarios que pronosticaban aquellas subidas de 2 digitos anuales de forma continua per secula seculorum.... prefiero hacer yo mismo mis propias predicciones por otra parte realistas y en ningun caso siguiendo el cuento de la lechera.
> 
> ...



Pero que me estas contando????? aqui el guru pareces ser tu.
No te he pedido ningun consejo para que me lo des ni me sermonees.
Solo he enlazado un articulo con grafica incluida, hay opiniones para todos los gustos, es mas, en mi opinion superponer dos graficas parecidas del mismo elemento sin considerar la situacion y circunstancias actuales es estupido. Estoy seguro que en el historial encuentro la misma figura con rebote o fuga al alza.

Si continuo comprando monedas de plata despues de la correccion de hace unas semanas sera por algo.
Especular, especulo sin crear valor añadido comprando plata fisica igual que tu y si saco un beneficio especulando en otros mercados para acumular materias primas fisicamente eso que me llevo.
Si todo se va al guano siempre me quedara la M.P. acumulada. 

Saludos.


----------



## evar (20 Jun 2011)

una preguntita....a fecha de hoy,las monedas de 12€ de plata,cuanto valen a peso en plata?
Gracias,un saludo.


----------



## gurutinho (20 Jun 2011)

Hombre, esto cambia a cada segundo practicamente, pero en este momento 13,15-13,25€ sería el valor del contenido en plata de la moneda. Otra cosa es que se puedan vender a esos precios, lo que me imagino que no, pero no te sabria decir con certeza asique eso lo dejo para otro forero!


----------



## Caracol (20 Jun 2011)

Si uno quiere fundir las moneditas, qué porcentaje se queda el que te las funde??
Dónde se puede fundir plata, ya sean monedas o tenedores??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Jun 2011)

Caracol dijo:


> Si uno quiere fundir las moneditas, qué porcentaje se queda el que te las funde??
> Dónde se puede fundir plata, ya sean monedas o tenedores??
> 
> Muchas gracias.




creo que las fundiciones por menos de 10Kg de plata no se interesan


----------



## asqueado (20 Jun 2011)

Caracol dijo:


> Si uno quiere fundir las moneditas, qué porcentaje se queda el que te las funde??
> Dónde se puede fundir plata, ya sean monedas o tenedores??
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Eso si quieres lo puedes hacer tu perfectamente.


.


----------



## Aferro (20 Jun 2011)

Y para que narices quereis fundir los K12. Siempren valdrán 12 euros y todo el mundo sabrá la plata que tienen. No veo inteligente fundir los k12 a no ser que seas joyero y uses mucha plata.

Salut


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Jun 2011)

La hoja sigue funcionando, el problema es que a veces Gold Price cambia la denominación de las tablas o su posición y el scr_ipt que las importa se queda petado.

La subo para los curiosos:

<iframe width="640" height="420" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet"> </iframe>

Si alguien la quiere insertar no tiene más que envolver en etiquetas iframe el siguiente código:


```
width="640" height="420" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://sheet.zoho.com/publish/garrapatez/silversheet">
```


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Jun 2011)

En números gordos: para saber el precio de la plata da la moneda divide por dos el spot. 

Si la moneda cuesta 12eypos pues divide por 0.5 y el precio de equilibrio sale a 24eypos.

Si lo quieres hacer con algo más de precisión ten en cuenta que cada moneda tiene 0.5353 onzas de plata, por lo que divides 12 por 0.5353 obtienes 22.4173 €/oz

¿De dónde sale 0.5353?
Por un lado, cada moneda tiene un 92.5% de plata fina (925 milésimas). Cada moneda pesa 18 gramos. Por lo tanto, cada moneda tiene 16.65 gramos de plata fina.
Por otro, una onza pesa 31.103 gramos. 
Divide y ya tienes el 0.5353 onzas por cada moneda.


----------



## Surfer (21 Jun 2011)

Actualicemos stocks en BDE's:

Sucursales YA cerradas:

- Toledo
- Santander
- San Sebastian
- Ceuta
- Melilla
- Pamplona
- Logroño

Sin Stock Confirmado:

- Alicante
- Madrid
- Barcelona
- Murcia
- Sevilla
- Valencia
- Valladolid

Sin Noticias:

- Zaragoza
- A Coruña
- Málaga
- Badajoz
- Palma
- Las Palmas
- Tenerife
- Oviedo


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Jun 2011)

Surfer dijo:


> Actualicemos stocks en BDE's:
> 
> Sucursales YA cerradas:
> 
> ...




Te lo añado a lo comentado.


----------



## Taxidermista (21 Jun 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Te lo añado a lo comentado.



Bilbao está desvalijado desde hace tiempo. No he estado personalmente en el interior de la cámara acorazada pero eso es lo que me han dicho en repetidas ocasiones (in situ y por teléfono).


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Bilbao está desvalijado desde hace tiempo. No he estado personalmente en el interior de la cámara acorazada pero eso es lo que me han dicho en repetidas ocasiones (in situ y por teléfono).



Lo se, por eso lo he añadido a *Sin Stock Confirmado*


----------



## _juanma_ (23 Jun 2011)

Habiéndolas en el hilo del bid-ask por 12,50 no sé como os merece la pena estar pateándoos las 4 oficinas perdidas de la mano de dios en las que todavía pueda haber karlillos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2011)

_juanma_ dijo:


> Habiéndolas en el hilo del bid-ask por 12,50 no sé como os merece la pena estar pateándoos las 4 oficinas perdidas de la mano de dios en las que todavía pueda haber karlillos



Es psicológico....


Por cierto...parece que se fueron los trollacos de este hilo....Parece que ya no quieren salvar vidas...Esperaremos al próximo repunte de la plata en que veremos al nuevo multinick de tiogilito888=fantasmón desembarcar para encandilar a la masa y colocarle la morralla...

Ahora sigue siendo buen momento para seguir acumulando...


----------



## Moncho (24 Jun 2011)

totalmente de acuerdo a esos precios no vale la pena para nada hoy en dia que ya no hay casi.


----------



## Axouxere (27 Jun 2011)

*¿Tipos de moneda de 20 €?*

Una duda que espero me aclararéis.
Está claro que no quedan monedas de 12 €; yo mismo llamé al BdE de Oviedo hace unas tres semanas, ¿Pero hay stock de las de 20? ¿Os estáis haciendo con ellas?
Parece ser que hay de dos tipos: las del mundial y las que aquí por el foro llamáis "travelos". ¿Cómo son estas monedas? Es que pongo en google "travelos" y salen cosas que no tiene nada que ver...


----------



## mc_toni (27 Jun 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿Cómo son estas monedas? Es que pongo en google "travelos" y salen cosas que no tiene nada que ver...



:XX: te has ganado un thanks. "travelo" es el nombre que le damos en el foro a ese engendro de moneda. Como puedes ver el la imagen, Campoamor, parece un travelo. 








google imagenes: moneda campoamor


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Jun 2011)

Sobre lo de las monedas de 20 ó las de 12:

-Las de 12 son el presente (en este momento cuestan 12 euros pero tienen un valor en plata de 12.65€). A poco que suba se le puede empezar a sacar algún dinero.

-Las de 20 son el futuro (en este momento cuestan 20 euros pero tienen un valor en plata de 12.65€ igualmente). Tiene que pegar bastante más subida para sacarle rentabilidad.


----------



## das kind (28 Jun 2011)

Hoy me he recorrido unas cuantas sucursales, y sólo en una de ellas quedaban algunas monedas. El empleado (muy majo, todo hay que decirlo), me las ha sacado en una caja, he empezado a rebuscar y... ¡¡¡¡había 4 monedas de 2000 pelas!!!! :8: Me ha dicho que e BdE les obligaba a contabilzarlas como monedas de 12€, aunque ya no fueran de curso legal.

El chico me ha preguntado si eran para colección, a lo que me he limitado a contestar que eran para un regalo. Cuando me ha dicho que las que tenía eran "viejas" casi se me escapa una sonrisilla maliciosa, pero me ha salido un correcto "ah,no me importa". 

Al menos controlaba algo del tema, porque él se había quedado con alguna, y me ha dicho que "en alguna tienda de numismática por las conmemorativas te suelen dar algo más". Me he despedido con un sincero agradecimiento (las 3 Letizias que iban en el lote lo merecen).

En ls otras entidades, nada de nada, he vuelto a oír eso de que "teníamos un montón pero, como ya nadie las pedía, las hemos devuelto". :ouch: Incluso alguno me ha mandado volver al cabo de un rato (lo de la apertura retardada de la caja, ya sabéis), y resulta que no eran de 12, sino de 20... 

Bueno, no ha estado mal el día.


----------



## delarosa (30 Jun 2011)

Pues, voy a pasarme esta semana que viene, por algunos bancos de mi pueblo, haber si les quedan monedas de 12€ plata, y me hago con algunas, creeis que quedarán?????


----------



## saura (30 Jun 2011)

> voy a pasarme esta semana que viene, por algunos bancos de mi pueblo, haber si les quedan monedas de 12€ plata, y me hago con algunas, creeis que quedarán?????



Hay vida después de la muerte...???
Pues eso..:


----------



## Cayo largo (30 Jun 2011)

delarosa dijo:


> Pues, voy a pasarme esta semana que viene, por algunos bancos de mi pueblo, haber si les quedan monedas de 12€ plata, y me hago con algunas, creeis que quedarán?????



Si no tienes otra flauta que tocar, (dispones de tiempo), no te cuesta nada probar.


----------



## hortera (1 Jul 2011)

veo que entra gente nueva en el foro, eso se agradece, por cierto los metales estan flojitos ultimamente, el oro tambien ha bajado y no tiene pinta de subir a corto plazo, si os animais a probar con otro palo es un buen momento. En spañia el oro de inversión se puede encontrar a precios europeos, no como la plata que esta bastante mas cara, porque será..


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Jul 2011)

Hola, acabo de leer *esto* y no sé si ya se habrá tratado por esto lares, si es así decidme más o menos donde y cuando fue, por favor, ya lo buscaré yo.


> In order for gold and silver coinage to enjoy maximum benefit in the market place it must pass the following 5-point test.
> 
> 1. The coin must be your property (*Government issued coins are not yours, you are only the BEARER of the coin, NOT the owner, as it is actual currency owned by the government*).
> 2. It must be a stipulated weight (Grams or troy ounces are preferred)
> ...



¿Sabéis quién es el dueño de las monedas emitidas por el estado?
Es decir, si yo tengo karlillos ¿Yo soy el dueño o sólo soy un portador y el dueño es el estado?
Lo digo por la cantidad de datos personales que te pedían por las moneditas en el BdE.

¿Conocéis a Kirsty Hogg? (es evidente que no me refiero a personalmente)

PD.- Creo haber oído a Maloney decir que si alguien te hablara de confiscación de oro o plata, que salgas corriendo porque no es de fiar. A ver si consigo recordar en qué vídeo fue.


----------



## blonde (4 Jul 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hola, acabo de leer *esto* y no sé si ya se habrá tratado por esto lares, si es así decidme más o menos donde y cuando fue, por favor, ya lo buscaré yo.
> 
> 
> ¿Sabéis quién es el dueño de las monedas emitidas por el estado?
> ...



Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo en el foro y no soy ningún experto, pero intentaré añadir algo de información.

Según este BOE:

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/10/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-15621.pdf

... los karlillos no son monedas de circulación, sino conmemorativas. Lo cual quiere decir que no se puede pagar con ellas (aunque puedan ser aceptadas como pago por determinados comercios). Pero puede que esta misma circunstancia nos haga 'dueños' de nuestras monedas, ya que no son de curso legal. ¿Alguien puede corroborarlo o desmentirlo?


----------



## Drinito (4 Jul 2011)

blonde dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y no soy ningún experto, pero intentaré añadir algo de información.
> 
> ...




¿Ya está la plata a 50 $ o es que los Trolls atacan antes de tiempo esta vez???


----------



## blonde (4 Jul 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> ¿Ya está la plata a 50 $ o es que los Trolls atacan antes de tiempo esta vez???



Esperaba un trato mas amable hacia un recién llegado despistado, pero bueno. No todo es posible en esta vida. Si alguien puede contestar a mi pregunta lo agradecería de veras.


----------



## Drinito (4 Jul 2011)

Si no eres un Troll te pido disculpas, pero vamos es que el tema ha sido discutido hasta la saciedad y es muy sospechoso que el primer mensaje de un recién llegado sea precisamente este. Hay muuucha gente en este foro a la que le interesaba que nadie comprase karlillos y les adquiriesen a ellos monedas bouillon internacional sin respaldo ni "seguro" alguno.

Pon en el buscador del foro, o mejor de este mismo hilo, palabras tales como "liberatorio", "BOE", "poder liberatorio", "medio de pago", "circulación", "conmemorativas" y encontrarás páginas y páginas sobre el tema.

Las monedas te las aceptan en todas partes y en cualquier Banco sin problema alguno.

Un saludo


----------



## blonde (4 Jul 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Si no eres un Troll te pido disculpas, pero vamos es que el tema ha sido discutido hasta la saciedad y es muy sospechoso que el primer mensaje de un recién llegado sea precisamente este. Hay muuucha gente en este foro a la que le interesaba que nadie comprase karlillos y les adquiriesen a ellos monedas bouillon internacional sin respaldo ni "seguro" alguno.
> 
> Pon en el buscador del foro, o mejor de este mismo hilo, palabras tales como "liberatorio", "BOE", "poder liberatorio", "medio de pago", "circulación", "conmemorativas" y encontrarás páginas y páginas sobre el tema.
> 
> ...



Disculpas aceptadas.

No, si tengo claro que hay que ir a por karlillos, y en eso estoy. Lo que pasa es que a veces salen noticias como las del post anterior que despistan bastante.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Jul 2011)

Tu banco no te va a rechazar un ingreso en tu cuenta, y a las malas tienes el banco de España.


----------



## Surfer (6 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho de eso, solo aporto lo que he leído por aquí y conceptos de culturilla general. Aún así pondré lo que me parece y espero que me corrijan para seguir aprendiendo.
> Tengo entendido que destruir esas monedas para sacar la plata que contiene no es legal. Desconozco si se incurre con ello en algún tipo de delito o falta. Pero siempre se ha dicho por aquí que de hacerlo, se haría llevándolas a una fundición sin preguntar para qué las van a utilizar... ellos.
> 
> Por otra parte, respecto a lo de la confiscación estatal, ese, junto con el riesgo de la "confiscación particular" (entiéndase el caco que entre donde las tenga atesoradas) es el motivo por el que *no doy datos* cuando adquiero monedas. Hasta el momento esa desconfianza me ha hecho que no las pida ni en mi sucursal ni en el BdE. Pillo mucho menos, pero ninguno de los que me las da sabe como me llamo. Llámeme paranoico si quiere, mientras vaya yo tranquilo, encantado de serlo.
> ...



Del mismo modo ya has cometido un error, pues internet no es anónimo, lo que has escrito ya queda guardado por siempre jamás en las cachés de la eternidad con su correspondiente IP desde donde fue escrito, esa IP tiene un titular etc etc, tirando tirando si quieren en un futuro van a dar contigo y con todos los que se propongan.

A salvo solo estan los que hayan comprado monedas en cualquier oficina bancaria, No hayan dado sus datos, no hayan hablado mas de la cuenta con amigos contándo su proeza y presumiendo de tener monedas, y sí, también incluye NO decir las cosas por internet.

Seguro que desde la IP donde has escrito eso, alguna vez habrás entrado en tu correo personal, o en mil páginas posibles (bancos online etc) quiero decirte que para los paranoicos de la seguridad, si se hacen con monedas, que no lo digan por internet pues no es anónimo para nada.

salu2!


----------



## Alxemi (6 Jul 2011)

Surfer dijo:


> Del mismo modo ya has cometido un error, pues internet no es anónimo, lo que has escrito ya queda guardado por siempre jamás en las cachés de la eternidad con su correspondiente IP desde donde fue escrito, esa IP tiene un titular etc etc, tirando tirando si quieren en un futuro van a dar contigo y con todos los que se propongan.
> 
> A salvo solo estan los que hayan comprado monedas en cualquier oficina bancaria, No hayan dado sus datos, no hayan hablado mas de la cuenta con amigos contándo su proeza y presumiendo de tener monedas, y sí, también incluye NO decir las cosas por internet.
> 
> ...



Si entras desde TOR si eres anónimo (yo no lo hago).


----------



## pep007 (6 Jul 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hola, acabo de leer *esto* y no sé si ya se habrá tratado por esto lares, si es así decidme más o menos donde y cuando fue, por favor, ya lo buscaré yo.
> 
> 
> ¿Sabéis quién es el dueño de las monedas emitidas por el estado?
> ...



No me dan miedo, pero estoy totalmente con los postulados. Hasta hace poco ya solo queria LMU, pero ahora ni eso, solo busco fraccionarias de krugerand y round pequeños del goldenlosa o como se escriba, tambien vrenelis por la decencia de suiza.


----------



## delarosa (6 Jul 2011)

saura dijo:


> Hay vida después de la muerte...???
> Pues eso..:



Pasé por un Santander, y les quedaban 4 de 20€ del mundial, y en el BBVA también les quedaban, el cachondo del cajero, que lo conozco personalmente, me vaciló jajajaja, le digo cuantas tienes, y me dice, más de las que te puedas llevar uuuuuu:8::8:, solo me falto un aguanta los caballos chavallllll, que no te voy a comprar ni una jajjajajajaj !!!


----------



## blonde (6 Jul 2011)

Si se llega a la confiscación empezarán a rodar cabezas de políticos y banqueros. En el sentido literal.


----------



## bubbler (6 Jul 2011)

blonde dijo:


> *Si se llega a la confiscación* empezarán a rodar cabezas de políticos y banqueros. En el sentido literal.



Continente y contenido oficialmente eclipsados, el resto repudiados.


----------



## blonde (6 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Continente y contenido oficialmente eclipsados, el resto repudiados.



Me he pasado? o


----------



## Arraez (6 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Tu banco no te va a rechazar un ingreso en tu cuenta, y a las malas tienes el banco de España.



Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.

Esto pasa en las sucursales de barrio, en las centrales no suele pasar porque son las "dispensadoras". Pero ya te digo yo que sí las rechazan sí.

Sé que esto causará otra vez polémica, pero las monedas del 2005 para adelante no son para circulación; no tienen por qué aceptártelas en ningún comercio (tontos ellos...). Eso sí, si no te las aceptan siempre estará el BdE, la inmensa mayoría de las sucursales bancarias y otros mercados que te puedas inventar ya sea en internet o donde sea, osea que ningún problema, riesgo cero.

No tengo ningún ánimo de nada, pero hay que aceptar las cosas como son. Te lo digo yo que tengo una cantidad muy importante, y animo a todo el mundo que le interesen los karlillos que se haga con todos los que pueda.

PD: Hay 8 karlillos circulados y mal conservados (alguno muy mal conservado) en el BdE de Valencia dejados por mí esta misma mañana, sobre las 12. El cajero se ha quedado con cara de ¿me traes monedas de 12? jaja. Quien los quiera ya sabe  de nada


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.
> 
> Esto pasa en las sucursales de barrio, en las centrales no suele pasar porque son las "dispensadoras". Pero ya te digo yo que sí las rechazan sí.
> 
> ...



Tu ve a tu banco a ingresar en cuenta 3000 euros en karlillos a ver si te dicen que no con la que está cayendo.


----------



## japiluser (6 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.
> 
> Esto pasa en las sucursales de barrio, en las centrales no suele pasar porque son las "dispensadoras". Pero ya te digo yo que sí las rechazan sí.
> 
> ...



Juer arraez ... que te visto entrar!
pd: le habrá salio alguna cana más de la impresión!


----------



## Arraez (6 Jul 2011)

3000 no sé, supongo que no serán tan idiotas, pero 24 sí que los rechazan. Experiencia propia. No entro a debatir lo del poder liberatorio y blablabla, que para mí los karlillos tienen todo el poder legal que existe, pero para ellos no. Y es comprensible, ¿Qué hace una sucursal pequeña con dos monedas qué no son de circulación? Pues eso.


----------



## Arraez (6 Jul 2011)

japiluser:4649335 dijo:


> Arraez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Juer arraez ... que te visto entrar!
> ...


----------



## davitin (7 Jul 2011)

Hola, hace tiempo que no sigo el hilo y tal.

Habeis empezado a recolectar monedas de 20 euros? como va la cotizacion?

Algun valenciano esta pillando de 20 en el bde de valencia? como esta el tema?

Aferro? Germain?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Jul 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Hasta hace poco ya solo queria LMU, pero ahora ni eso, solo busco fraccionarias de krugerand y round pequeños del goldenlosa o como se escriba, tambien vrenelis por la decencia de suiza.



Con LMU entiendo que te refieres a Latin Monetary Union (los duros de Alfonso XII en España), pero con rounds de "_goldenlosa_" no sé a qué te refieres.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.
> 
> Esto pasa en las sucursales de barrio, en las centrales no suele pasar porque son las "dispensadoras". Pero ya te digo yo que sí las rechazan sí.
> 
> ...




Se nota que la cotización de la plata sube...

Se echaban de menos estos pomperos obsesionados con el poder liberatorio...

No se preocupen ustedes...Monster y unos cuantos se las comprarán SIEMPRE por más de 12 euros. Acudan al hilo del bid-ask.


----------



## Car68 (7 Jul 2011)

Hoy me he acercado hasta la sucursal del BdE de Oviedo a preguntar si tenian karlillos.

El cajero, un chaval de cara redonda y algo calvo, me ha dicho que me puede dar uno o dos :8:. Segun él habian recibido ordenes de Madrid de que no se podian dar 83 de una tacada como antes.

No me dijo si les quedaban pocos o muchos, pero sí que los del 2005 se habian agotado. Textualmente dijo: "te puedo dar un par de ellos, los que te falten para completar la coleccion"


----------



## ryo (7 Jul 2011)

Car68 dijo:


> Hoy me he acercado hasta la sucursal del BdE de Oviedo a preguntar si tenian karlillos.
> 
> El cajero, un chaval de cara redonda y algo calvo, me ha dicho que me puede dar uno o dos :8:. Segun él habian recibido ordenes de Madrid de que no se podian dar 83 de una tacada como antes.
> 
> No me dijo si les quedaban pocos o muchos, pero sí que los del 2005 se habian agotado. Textualmente dijo: "te puedo dar un par de ellos, los que te falten para completar la coleccion"



Suena a tongo. En otro BDE conseguí la semana pasada 33 karlillos del 2002 y no me pusieron ninguna pega.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Jul 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Hola, hace tiempo que no sigo el hilo y tal.
> 
> Habeis empezado a recolectar monedas de 20 euros? como va la cotizacion?
> 
> ...



De 20 hay dos tiradas y pequeñas, por lo que creo que cuando se empiecen a acaparar van a durar poco, y hay que tener en cuenta que con la limitación de 1000 lerus son sólo 50 por viaje. El que las quiera que las vaya pillando poco a poco que luego pasa lo que pasa, aunque ahora mismo no creo que haya que tener prisa.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se nota que la cotización de la plata sube...
> 
> Se echaban de menos estos pomperos obsesionados con el poder liberatorio...
> 
> No se preocupen ustedes...Monster y unos cuantos se las comprarán SIEMPRE por más de 12 euros. Acudan al hilo del bid-ask.



Sí, no van a tener la decencia de esperar a los 50 $.

Yo también he comprado karlillos a más de 12 €.


----------



## japiluser (7 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> japiluser:4649335 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me las has visto en la mano o qué, o quizá la camiseta
> ...


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jul 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Suena a tongo. En otro BDE conseguí la semana pasada 33 karlillos del 2002 y no me pusieron ninguna pega.



que BDE??????????


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> que BDE??????????


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


>



No creo que me pille de paso... pero por saber....

Yo soy mas del leonado :


----------



## das kind (8 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


>



:XX: :XX: :XX: 

Juas!!!!


----------



## Germain (8 Jul 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Hola, hace tiempo que no sigo el hilo y tal.
> 
> Habeis empezado a recolectar monedas de 20 euros? como va la cotizacion?
> 
> ...



Llevo una temporada que no tengo tiempo para acercarme, pero mi idea es ir convirtiendo el B en Ag.:: Espero que no me pille el toro y me quede sin.


----------



## ryo (8 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> que BDE??????????



El de Barcelona. Eso sí estaban de pura chiripa, probablemente de alguien que fue a devolverlas (hay mucho casual que ha pillado sin tener ni idea, creedlo). 

Me consta, tras haber preguntado varios días, que normalmente no tienen, y menos del año 2002. De 20 tienen las que quieras, claro.


----------



## Arraez (8 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator:4652402 dijo:


> Arraez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.
> ...



Yo solo puntualizo cosas. Me gusta que las cosas estén claras. Lo de que no sean para circulación a partir del 2005 no quita que las monedas sean 100% ventajas en todos los aspectos. Repito: en todos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento decir que eso no es cierto. Cualquier moneda del 2005 para adelante te la pueden rechazar. A mí me ha pasado con un par que estaban muy deterioradas y me las quería quitar de encima. Y no he dicho nada porque sé que están en su derecho.
> 
> Esto pasa en las sucursales de barrio, en las centrales no suele pasar porque son las "dispensadoras". Pero ya te digo yo que sí las rechazan sí.
> 
> ...



Mira tío, además de mentiroso eres un pesao. Te lo demuestro:

"*Artículo 5. Poder liberatorio de las monedas* 

Estas monedas serán admitidas sin limitación alguna 
en las cajas públicas, y entre particulares, de conformidad 
con el artículo 11 del reiterado Reglamento número 975/98, 
nadie estará obligado a aceptar más de cincuenta monedas en cada pago."

sacado del "BOE núm. 185 Viernes 1 agosto 2008" en concreto habla de la moneda de 12 euros de 2008 pero como es posterior a 2005 me sirve (no te voy a buscar todos los putos BOE, que lo sepas).

Joder, es que en cuanto los carlillos pasan de 13 euros aparecen los pesados estos por todas partes.

Y si ha cambiado la ley de 2008 a esta parte exijo que me muestres el BOE donde lo ponga y lo aceptaré.


----------



## bubbler (8 Jul 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Mira tío, además de mentiroso eres un pesao. Te lo demuestro:
> 
> "*Artículo 5. Poder liberatorio de las monedas*
> 
> ...



Estás poniendo información sesgada...

BOE 01/08/2008 de monedas conmemorativas de 2€

BOE 01/08/2008 de monedas de colección de 12€

El BOE está dividido en dos columnas, empezando por la izquierda y siguiendo por la derecha. El forero cegador ha puesto una sóla página del BOE del 01/08/2008 donde finaliza la parte de las monedas de 2€ (que incluye dicho art.5) y empieza el encabezado de las monedas de 12€...

Te propongo algo forero cegador, véndeme algo por valor de 12€, y yo te lo pago con una moneda de 12€ (pero no te diré en qué condiciones está la moneda) ¿OK?


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Estás poniendo información sesgada...
> 
> BOE 01/08/2008 de monedas conmemorativas de 2€
> 
> ...



Por esa regla de tres, yo tb pago con 6 monedas de 2€ pero no te digo en que condiciones estan..... ok?


----------



## bubbler (8 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres, yo tb pago con 6 monedas de 2€ pero no te digo en que condiciones estan..... ok?



¿Sabes la diferencia?

Que si entrego las monedas de 2 en estado lamentable, las puedo llevar al BdE, comprueban que son originales y te dan otras nuevas. Este vector es una representación de valor y no pasa nada porque esté roto o en mal estado, al igual que los billetes.

Ahora bien, intenta llevar al BdE una moneda de 12€ gitaneada, a ver que te dicen. Este vector posee su valor en el propio metal, apuntado por el tesoro en el ¿debe?, por ello el estado es el propietario y tú un tenedor; en caso de que la moneda no sea íntegra eso haría disminuir el valor en el apunte del tesoro...

Cuando tengais dudas de cómo serán las plusvalías (tributos), si tienen poder liberatorio... Pensadlo desde el punto de vista de que ese marcaje (12€) está apuntado en la contabilidad del tesoro...


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Este vector posee su valor en el propio metal, apuntado por el tesoro en el ¿debe?, por ello el estado es el propietario y tú un tenedor; en caso de que la moneda no sea íntegra eso haría disminuir el valor en el apunte del tesoro...



¿Puedes hablar un poco más de esto, por favor?



bubbler dijo:


> Cuando tengais dudas de cómo serán las plusvalías (tributos), si tienen poder liberatorio... Pensadlo desde el punto de vista de que ese marcaje (12€) está apuntado en la contabilidad del tesoro...



Mi no entender...


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Estás poniendo información sesgada...
> 
> BOE 01/08/2008 de monedas conmemorativas de 2€
> 
> ...



Tienes razón no habla de las monedas de 12 euros, llegué desde un link y no pensé que podía referirse a otras monedas. Fallo mío.

¿Dónde pone que un banco no te acepte las monedas de 12 euros?


----------



## Drinito (8 Jul 2011)

ORDEN EHA/2288/2008, de 23 de julio, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 euro que conmemoran el Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra.

Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda

Rango: Orden

Publicado en: BOE número 185 de 1/8/2008, páginas 33137 a 33139 (3 págs.)

Referencia: BOE-A-2008-13167

Contenido de la disposición:
PDF de la disposición
Ampliación documental:
Análisis jurídico

TEXTO

Con la Orden ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro para el año 2002, se dio continuidad a la etapa iniciada dentro del marco monetario en el año 1994 con la moneda de 2000 pesetas. De acuerdo con el contenido de la Comunicación de la Comisión relativa a la Recomendación, de 29 de septiembre de 2003, sobre un procedimiento común para la modificación del diseño de la cara nacional en el anverso de las monedas en euros destinadas a la circulación, el artículo 102 de la Ley 62/2003, de 30 de diciembre, de Medidas Fiscales, Administrativas y del Orden Social, modificó el artículo 81 de la Ley 42/1994, de 30 de diciembre, de Medidas Fiscales, Administrativas y del Orden Social, dando una nueva terminología en relación con las monedas conmemorativas y de colección. En la nueva redacción del citado artículo 81 se establece, entre otras cuestiones, que, a partir de enero de 2004, se denominarán monedas de colección en euros, las monedas en euros no destinadas a la circulación, acuñadas normalmente en metales preciosos, con un valor nominal y diseño diferente a las destinadas a la circulación. Estas monedas deberán diferir perceptiblemente de las circuladas en, al menos, dos de las tres características siguientes: color, peso y diámetro. En la misma disposición se autoriza con carácter general a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, a acuñar y comercializar monedas de colección de todo tipo. La acuñación y venta de estas monedas serán acordadas por orden del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, que, de conformidad con las disposiciones comunitarias, fijará las características propias de las monedas, sus valores faciales y las fechas iniciales de emisión y, en su caso, los precios de venta al público. De conformidad con el Real Decreto 553/2004, de 17 de abril, por el que se reestructuran los departamentos ministeriales, los Ministerios de Economía y de Hacienda se suprimen, pasando sus competencias al Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, con excepción de las que se atribuyen en dicho Real Decreto al Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio. Asimismo, el Real Decreto 438/2008, de 14 de abril, mantiene esta estructura con respecto al Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda y establece la subsistencia y vigencia de las adscripciones y dependencias de los organismos públicos, anteriores a este Real Decreto 438/2008. En virtud de lo dispuesto en el apartado 8 del artículo 21 del Real Decreto 1127/2008, de 4 de julio, por el que se desarrolla la estructura orgánica básica del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda queda adscrita al Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda, a través de la Subsecretaría de Economía y Hacienda. Con motivo de la declaración por las Naciones Unidas de 2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra se va a proceder a la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 Euro. En su virtud, dispongo:

Artículo 1. Acuerdo de emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación.

Se acuerda para el año 2008, la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 Euro que conmemoran «2008 AÑO INTERNACIONAL DEL PLANETA TIERRA».

Artículo 2. Características de las piezas.

Moneda de 12 Euro de valor facial.

Composición: Plata de 925 milésimas, siendo el resto de cobre. Tolerancia en ley: Mínima de 925 milésimas. Peso: 18 g con una tolerancia en más o en menos de 0,18 g. Diámetro: 33 mm. Forma: Circular con canto liso.

Leyendas y motivos:

En el anverso se reproducen las efigies superpuestas de Sus Majestades los Reyes Don Juan Carlos y Doña Sofía. En la parte superior, en sentido circular y en mayúsculas, aparece el texto JUAN CARLOS I Y SOFÍA. En la parte inferior, en mayúsculas, entre dos puntos y separados por un guión, figura la leyenda ESPAÑA y el año de acuñación 2008. Rodea los motivos y leyendas una gráfila de perlas.

En el reverso se reproduce la imagen de un globo terráqueo sostenido por una mano. A la izquierda aparece la marca de Ceca. A la derecha, la cifra 12 y, debajo y en mayúsculas, entrando en la zona de la mano, la leyenda EURO. En la parte superior de la moneda, en sentido circular y en mayúsculas, aparece la leyenda 2008 AÑO INTERNACIONAL PLANETA TIERRA. En la parte inferior de la moneda se reproducen, en imagen latente y sobre la figura que simula el casquete sur del globo terrestre, unas manos extendidas y los dígitos 08. Rodea los motivos y leyendas una gráfila de perlas.

Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.

El número máximo de piezas a acuñar será de 2.000.000. Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.

Se autoriza a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda a destinar a los fondos numismáticos del Museo de esta entidad hasta un máximo de cinco piezas de cada una de las monedas acuñadas en virtud de la presente orden ministerial y, en su caso, aquellos elementos industriales de su fabricación que por las características de la emisión, revistan interés numismático o museológico.

Artículo 4. Fecha inicial de emisión.

La fecha inicial de emisión será el segundo semestre del 2008.

Artículo 5. Acuñación y puesta en circulación.

Las monedas serán acuñadas por cuenta del Estado, en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España. Una vez realizada esta entrega, las monedas quedarán a disposición del público, para lo cual se contará con la colaboración de las entidades de crédito. Éstas podrán formular ante la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda sus peticiones en la forma y plazo que ella determine para atender la demanda del público. La Fábrica facilitará a las citadas entidades un documento a presentar en el Banco de España para que éste efectúe la entrega de las piezas. Transcurridos tres meses a partir de la fecha de emisión de este documento sin que haya sido presentado en el Banco de España para la entrega de estas monedas, el mismo se considerará anulado y sin efecto; *las piezas correspondientes, así como las que retornen al Banco de España procedentes del mercado, quedarán en éste a disposición del público y de las entidades de crédito*.

Tanto el Banco de España como las entidades de crédito distribuirán estas monedas entregando al público las piezas al mismo valor facial con el que fueron emitidas, careciendo de precio de venta al público.

Artículo 6. Medidas para la aplicación de la presente Orden.

La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera realizará la interpretación de los preceptos que ofrezcan duda y tomará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación de esta Orden, actuando como órgano de consulta la Comisión de Seguimiento citada en el apartado primero del artículo tercero de esta Orden.

Disposición final única. Entrada en vigor.

La presente Orden entrará en vigor el día siguiente al de su publicación en el «Boletín Oficial del Estado».

Madrid, 23 de julio de 2008.-El Vicepresidente Segundo del Gobierno y Ministro de Economía y Hacienda, Pedro Solbes Mira.
ANÁLISIS JURÍDICO
REFERENCIAS ANTERIORES

DE CONFORMIDAD con el art. 81 de la LEY 42/1994, de 30 de diciembre (Ref. BOE-A-1994-28968).

NOTAS

Entrada en vigor el 2 de agosto de 2008.

MATERIAS

Euro
Monedas conmemorativas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Yo solo puntualizo cosas. Me gusta que las cosas estén claras. Lo de que no sean para circulación a partir del 2005 no quita que las monedas sean 100% ventajas en todos los aspectos. Repito: en todos.



Amigo, lo primero que debes de hacer, como han hecho otros, es cogerte 4 o 5 monedas e ir a pagar a una tienda, a ingresarla al banco, etc Así dejas de monsergas y de ensuciar el hilo.

Ya sabemos que la plata está subiendo y quedan pocas...:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Sabes la diferencia?
> 
> Que si entrego las monedas de 2 en estado lamentable, las puedo llevar al BdE, comprueban que son originales y te dan otras nuevas. Este vector es una representación de valor y no pasa nada porque esté roto o en mal estado, al igual que los billetes.
> 
> ...



Paja mental de buitre nervioso luchando por los últimos despojos de monedas de 12 euros.

Has llevada alguna moneda de 12 euros al BdE? Porque si no es así es para que te calles la boca, y si lo has hecho, nos dices el BdE y otro forero comprobará.


----------



## bubbler (8 Jul 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Tienes razón no habla de las monedas de 12 euros, llegué desde un link y no pensé que podía referirse a otras monedas. Fallo mío.
> 
> *¿Dónde pone que un banco no te acepte las monedas de 12 euros?*



Sólo he respondido a tu post por el tema del BOE.

A FoSz2...

Vector -> Es el medio de transmisión de algo (en este caso de esfuerzo representado en dinero-plata). Creo recordar que el propietario vigente de las monedas es el BdE y el propietario del metal el Tesoro (pero es algo interno de ellos), sin embargo el que tú tengas (eres un tenedor) un medio (vector) de transmisión de riqueza (o esfuerzo según lo mires), no quiere decir que seas el propietario de dicho medio de transmisión de riqueza. En este caso es el BdE/Tesoro el que tiene la facultad de poseer, desde el punto de vista de que están apuntadas en el libro contable del estado (o como lo llamen). ¿No creerás que las fabricaban y se olvidarían de ellas, no? Pues no, están registradas (no independientemente, sino por las tiradas), y ello supone una riqueza nacional que está en manos de los ciudadanos (es un motor económico de emergencia). Si tú como tenedor de esa moneda (que sólamente debe servir para transferir tu esfuerzo en obtener bienes/servicios), la gitaneas dándole con la cuchilla (como ejemplo inocente), esa moneda ya no representa su valor de 12€, ya que no está completamente respaldada por la plata contenida. Si tu a un billete le cortas un trozo, te lo descambian por uno nuevo y sigue valiendo pj. 10€.

Entonces, y resumiendo:

Eres un tenedor de monedas de 12€/20€ de plata 925 que te sirve en caso de emergencia tener una economía familiar (en situación normal se entiende que operarías con billete-plástico); que su valor está apuntado en los libros de contabilidad del tesoro (y controlado por hacienda), y que al final las cuentas deben salir, es decir, ni más ni menos...

¿Te pueden controlar el estado tu sistema económico de emergencia? No, y eso te puede hacer pensar que realmente esa plata te pertenece (no como tenedor sino como propietario real de la misma), en tal caso deberías destruir el sello oficial de dicha moneda, pero claro te quedas sin las susodichas ventajas, ¿entiendes? digamos que es un equilibrio de poder mutuo entre estado-ciudadano


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Sólo he respondido a tu post por el tema del BOE.
> 
> A FoSz2...
> 
> ...



Así pues cuando las queramos vender como plata les damos un martillazo...::

¿Realmente te crees todas las sandeces que posteas?

No seas tan llorona que algún karlillo pescarás...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Jul 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo conforme lo leía. Si el Estado se pone a embargar o a reclamar su propiedad, pues me lío a martillazos y yastá, no?
> 
> EDITO:
> 
> ...




Cuando no nos puedan robar más con los papeles entonces nos robarán el dinero de verdad.


----------



## blonde (8 Jul 2011)

Cómo sube! Ya me veo haciendo fila para un puñado de karlillos


----------



## Arraez (9 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator:4658202 dijo:


> Arraez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo solo puntualizo cosas. Me gusta que las cosas estén claras. Lo de que no sean para circulación a partir del 2005 no quita que las monedas sean 100% ventajas en todos los aspectos. Repito: en todos.
> ...



Mira amigo, ya he ido con dos monedas al santander (que por cierto el santander no es ninguna caja pública cómo han puesto por aquí antes) y no me las han ingresado. Fin de la historia. E incluso el otro día dejé 8 en el BdE de Valencia porque me las encontré muy mal en un Banesto de Cullera porque ME SOBRAN. No tengo ningún ánimo de polémica porque ahora valgan 13€ y ya no voy a responder más sobre esto ya que en los BOE lo pone muy claro.
Sé que tienen todo el poder liberatorio que queráis, y blablabla.
Solo digo que no tienen porqué aceptarlas (> 2005) en una entidad privada (banco, comercio) debido a su estatus de moneda conmemorativa y punto. Y quien no las acepte peor para él. Fin de la historia.

PD: Os sigo dentro de una semana después de mis vacaciones en Madeira! Buen verano a todos!!! A toooodos


----------



## Jantias (9 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Mira amigo, ya he ido con dos monedas al santander (que por cierto el santander no es ninguna caja pública cómo han puesto por aquí antes) y no me las han ingresado. Fin de la historia.



¿Y no será que el cajero no tenía ni idea y ante la duda no las cogió? Porque muchos no saben ni que existen estas monedas. Solo pregunto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Mira amigo, ya he ido con dos monedas al santander (que por cierto el santander no es ninguna caja pública cómo han puesto por aquí antes) y no me las han ingresado.



Permíteme que dude. Nos puedes decir que sucursal era? Tenemos foreros en Valencia y si les pilla cerca pueden ir. También les podemos llamar para corroborar tu versión.

Edito para añadir que me comunica la agencia por privado. Probablemente sea cierto que no tienen ni puta idea en esa agencia. Le he recomendado probar en otra a ver que dicen.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Jul 2011)

A mi en el Santander me ingresaron en cuenta unas cuantas ristras de mundiales, yo diría que por lo menos mil euros y ningún problema. Otros foreros han ingresado grandes cantidades, creo que merche cambió 6000 pavos o algo así y ningún problema.

Que nadie descarte almacenar karlillos como seguro porque algunos digan que son monedas conmemorativas sin liquidez. En España hay un banco en cada esquina, y si uno no te lo cambia ya te lo cambiará otro. En cualquier caso a largo plazo los karlillos valdrán al peso que por su facial.

Por cierto, lo que es seguro que no te cambia ningún banco es el bullion, aquí no te queda más emedio que vender directamente a particulares,las numismáticas en general son alimañas y te pagan una miseria.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Jul 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Mira amigo, ya he ido con dos monedas al santander (que por cierto el santander no es ninguna caja pública cómo han puesto por aquí antes) y no me las han ingresado. Fin de la historia. E incluso el otro día dejé 8 en el BdE de Valencia porque me las encontré muy mal en un Banesto de Cullera porque ME SOBRAN. No tengo ningún ánimo de polémica porque ahora valgan 13€ y ya no voy a responder más sobre esto ya que en los BOE lo pone muy claro.
> Sé que tienen todo el poder liberatorio que queráis, y blablabla.
> Solo digo que no tienen porqué aceptarlas (> 2005) en una entidad privada (banco, comercio) debido a su estatus de moneda conmemorativa y punto. Y quien no las acepte peor para él. Fin de la historia.
> 
> PD: Os sigo dentro de una semana después de mis vacaciones en Madeira! Buen verano a todos!!! A toooodos



Y no lo dudo viendo el nivel de los empleados de banca de este país.¿Solución? ir a la sucursal del Santander que está en la calle de al lado, o amenazar con cerrar tu cuenta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Y no lo dudo viendo el nivel de los empleados de banca de este país.¿Solución? ir a la sucursal del Santander que está en la calle de al lado, o amenazar con cerrar tu cuenta.



Si el empleado de caja se niega:

(1) Recordar que está en la obligación de sucursales facilitar cambio de moneda. Normativa del BdE.

(2) Si persiste, pedir hablar con el Director de la Agencia.

(3) Si persisten, pedir el libro de reclamaciones e indicar que vas a presentar una reclamación al BdE.

Se resuelve en general mucho antes de que la sangre llegue al río....


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si el empleado de caja se niega:
> 
> (1) Recordar que está en la obligación de sucursales facilitar cambio de moneda. Normativa del BdE.
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero a poco que tu tiempo valga algo no merece la pena, sobe todo para dos monedas, a no ser que quieras poner al banco en su sitio. 

Joder, es que si quiero desprenderme de dos karlillos los regalo, ni siquiera pierdo el tiempo en ir al banco ::


----------



## asqueado (9 Jul 2011)

*" Sientate a la puerta de tu casa y veras pasar el cadaver de tu enemigo"*

Esto es un refran y mas verdadero no puede ser. A todos aquellos que reniegan, hablan mal de su adquisicion o ponen tropecientas mil pegas, sobre las monedas de 12 o 20 euros, que no se esfuercen mas en decirnos el mal negocio que estamos realizando en su canje por papelitos de muchos colores, nos gusta perder dinero :XX::XX:, pero yo cada dia me alegro mas de tenerlas.


.


----------



## mk73 (9 Jul 2011)

si la onza de plata se pusiese a 300$ (no me lo creo, a no ser que me hables dentro de 100 años, y no creo que estemos nadie de aqui para verlo -si es que ocurriese-... pero bueno OJALÁ esto pasase muy pronto). Cualquier onza de plata que la pusieses a 200$ por ejs, te la compraria cualquiera (particular, coleccionista o hasta el de la tienda de numismática).
Y a ese precio la onza, pues las monedas de 12 ó 20 euro; no te irias a cambiarlas al banco evidentemente. Se las venderias a particulares, coleccionista o alguna numismática.
O sea que daría igual tener monedas de 12 ó 20 euro, onzas de plata u otro tipo de moneda de plata (dólares américanos de época, "pakillos" o duros del centenario) si la plata se dispara a esos precios.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si la onza de plata se pusiese a 300$ (no me lo creo, a no ser que me hables dentro de 100 años, y no creo que estemos nadie de aqui para verlo -si es que ocurriese-... pero bueno OJALÁ esto pasase muy pronto). Cualquier onza de plata que la pusieses a 200$ por ejs, te la compraria cualquiera (particular, coleccionista o hasta el de la tienda de numismática).
> Y a ese precio la onza, pues las monedas de 12 ó 20 euro; no te irias a cambiarlas al banco evidentemente. Se las venderias a particulares, coleccionista o alguna numismática.
> O sea que daría igual tener monedas de 12 ó 20 euro, onzas de plata u otro tipo de moneda de plata (dólares américanos de época, "pakillos" o duros del centenario) si la plata se dispara a esos precios.



Pues yo creo que los 300$/oz lo vamos a ver todos los que estamos leyendo este hilo, pero como esto es hablar del futuro, vete tu a saber si pasará o no: la única certeza de este mundo es que acabas muriéndote más pronto que tarde.

Por otro lado, vender a 200 cuando el spot está a 300 es como vender una filarmónica a 20 cuando ahora están a 30, sobretodo si se compró en febrero del 93, que el spot estaba a 3,6 $/oz. (Si hay alguien interesado vender de esta manera, que me lo diga, que conmigo hace negocio).

Por otro lado, la diferencia entre la junk silver y las bullion supongo que serán proporcionalmente las mismas que ahora (al fin y al cabo, estamos hablando de plata).


----------



## mk73 (10 Jul 2011)

si dentro de un año se ponen a 300 dólares la onza de plata, la verdad... lloraré, pero de felicidad (y muchos de aqui igual)... pero bueno, esto es una suposición; yo no me lo creo, pero repito OJALA. Hay que tener los pies en el suelo y la cabeza entre los hombros. 

Ponia el ejemplo ese de vender a 200 dolares... suponiendo que en su día tú u otros, o yo, las comprabamos a 20 ó poco mas... pues si está a 300 su cotizacion, pues si la vendes a 200 te las quitarian de la mano. Y te daría igual tener monedas de 12 euro, o 20 euro o pakillos o hasta cucharillas de plata porque lo que importaria sería la plata.


----------



## Jantias (10 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si dentro de un año se ponen a 300 dólares la onza de plata, la verdad... lloraré, pero de felicidad (y muchos de aqui igual)... pero bueno, esto es una suposición; yo no me lo creo, pero repito OJALA. Hay que tener los pies en el suelo y la cabeza entre los hombros.
> 
> Ponia el ejemplo ese de vender a 200 dolares... suponiendo que en su día tú u otros, o yo, las comprabamos a 20 ó poco mas... pues si está a 300 su cotizacion, pues si la vendes a 200 te las quitarian de la mano. Y te daría igual tener monedas de 12 euro, o 20 euro o pakillos o hasta cucharillas de plata porque lo que importaria sería la plata.



Yo entiendo poco de economía y lo poco que entiendo es gracias a este foro. Pero si la onza se pone a esos precios también habría que ver cuál es el poder adquisitivo de esos 200 dólares, ¿no? Porque si es el de ahora, de lujo, pero si no...


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Jul 2011)

Subo el hilo, sólo para comentar que cada carlillo vale ahora mismo 14 €. 

Los trolls van a entrar con fuerza al hilo. Espero que los ciudadanos de bien hayáis entrenado porque el enfrentamiento dialéctico con ellos siempre es duro ::

*Fuerza y honor.*


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Jul 2011)

Jantias dijo:


> Yo entiendo poco de economía y lo poco que entiendo es gracias a este foro. Pero si la onza se pone a esos precios también habría que ver cuál es el poder adquisitivo de esos 200 dólares, ¿no? Porque si es el de ahora, de lujo, pero si no...



Conservarás el poder adquisitivo de esa plata. Millones y millones de personas no poseen plata y estarán en peor situación.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> En mi caso ya tengo claro de qué va el rollo que se traen los "trolletes del >12'50€" así que ignoro sus mensajes. No les respondo ni con dialéctica ni con diatribas porque no creo que con mi escaso nivel pueda aportar algo y solo ensuciaría el hilo con post que lo alargan. Está bien que los más veteranos les enmienden la planilla, pero creo que sin entrarles al trapo, porque así es como consiguen que el hilo se llene de información absurda, que creo que es su objetivo secundario como trolls.
> 
> Yo solo diré que hoy he pillado otra decena de karlillos en una caja de ahorros, años diversos. La cajera me ha preguntado si los colecciono y le he dicho que sí, que claro (total, ya que ella sola se ha respondido...). Efectivamente los colecciono: para asegurarme una mínima capacidad de subsistencia en la que está a punto de caer, señorita. Es lo que he pensado.
> 
> Suelto el rollo para insistir: quedar *quedan*, solo hay que molestarse en preguntar por ellos. ¡Ánimo y a seguir recolectando!



¿De qué va el rollo?


----------



## cenachero (12 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Sólo he respondido a tu post por el tema del BOE.
> 
> A FoSz2...
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver que teneis un follon que no se entera ni el tato...

HOY compras una moneda y te cuesta 12€
dentro de UN AÑO la moneda sigue valiendo 12€ pero el valor del metal con el que esta hecha la moneda es superior, porque ha subido.

Entonces, si vas al Banco otra vez con la moneda, el banco de "paga" 12€ que es a lo qu esta timbrada.

Pero si la vendes como plata, te ganas un dinero en la diferencia, por la subida que se comento antes.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

cenachero dijo:


> Vamos a ver que teneis un follon que no se entera ni el tato...
> 
> HOY compras una moneda y te cuesta 12€
> dentro de UN AÑO la moneda sigue valiendo 12€ pero el valor del metal con el que esta hecha la moneda es superior, porque ha subido.
> ...



y si la plata no ha subido no has perdido, inflación aparte.


----------



## cenachero (12 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> y si la plata no ha subido no has perdido, inflación aparte.



Vale. La moneda siempre puedes devolversela al Banco y te pagarian los 12€.

Entonces esto es una inversion sin ningun riesgo? Demasiado bonito para ser verdad... ienso:

Otra cosa; he leido a otro forero que comentaba que las monedas de 12€ y las de 20 contienen la misma plata... me imagino que no sacaran más monedas de 12...

Y por ultimo; a donde vas tu y vendes esa plata dentro de X tiempo? Quien no piensa que en unos años se persiga la destruccion de moneda acuñada?

Saludos


----------



## mk73 (12 Jul 2011)

si vas al banco con la monedita de 12 o 20 euro y te dan ese valor en billete; pero imaginaros dentro de diez anyos o mas anyos

que valor tendra 12 o 20 euro??

todas las monedas con el tiempo se devaluan y pierden valor; 

al final lo de las monedas de 12 o 20 euro es que compras plata, ya esta, porque lo del seguro ese de ir al banco para cambiarlas puede servir a corto plazo pero si hablamos a largo plazo no tiene validez


----------



## Jantias (12 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si vas al banco con la monedita de 12 o 20 euro y te dan ese valor en billete; pero imaginaros dentro de diez anyos o mas anyos
> 
> que valor tendra 12 o 20 euro??
> 
> ...



¿¿Comorl?? Mi no enterder :baba:

Pues nada, nos guardamos los ahorros en billetes, que no llevan plata pero tienen más colorines


----------



## montytorri (12 Jul 2011)

Pero si todavía te cambian pesetas!!!!!No te van a cambiar euros!!!!


----------



## das kind (12 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si vas al banco con la monedita de 12 o 20 euro y te dan ese valor en billete; pero imaginaros dentro de diez anyos o mas anyos
> 
> *que valor tendra 12 o 20 euro??*
> 
> ...




Vaya Ud. hoy a "su banco" y cambie un billete de 5 € por cinco monedas de 1 €.

Dentro de un año, haga el proceso inverso: ¿cuánto vale su billete de 5 €?

Pues eso.


----------



## hortera (12 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si vas al banco con la monedita de 12 o 20 euro y te dan ese valor en billete; pero imaginaros dentro de diez anyos o mas anyos
> 
> que valor tendra 12 o 20 euro??
> 
> ...



pues si, como las antiguas monedas de 5 ptas o 100 ptas de plata, quien va a ir ahora a cambiarlas por el facial, hay que ser gil, pues lo mismo dentro de diez años con las de 12, el seguro esta estupendo ahora, pero dentro de diez años será algo anecdótico, la plata manda


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (12 Jul 2011)

hortera dijo:


> pues si, como las antiguas monedas de 5 ptas o 100 ptas de plata, quien va a ir ahora a cambiarlas por el facial, hay que ser gil, pues lo mismo dentro de diez años con las de 12, el seguro esta estupendo ahora, pero dentro de diez años será algo anecdótico, la plata manda



Eres un hortera.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Jul 2011)

Da miedo entrar en el foro cuando la plata sube :Aplauso:



cenachero dijo:


> Vale. La moneda siempre puedes devolversela al Banco y te pagarian los 12€.
> 
> Entonces esto es una inversion sin ningun riesgo? Demasiado bonito para ser verdad... ienso:
> 
> ...



Los pakillos, los Hércules, etc, se venden al peso entre particulares, no necesariamente tienen por qué acabar en la fundición. Con una plata mucho más arriba los karlillos serán bullion low-cost (y tiene una ley mayor que los pakillos)



mk73 dijo:


> si vas al banco con la monedita de 12 o 20 euro y te dan ese valor en billete; pero imaginaros dentro de diez anyos o mas anyos
> 
> que valor tendra 12 o 20 euro??
> 
> ...



La devaluación de las divisas es reflejada por el oro y la plata a largo plazo.


----------



## Aferro (12 Jul 2011)

Los pakillos no son de 800 milesimas y los karlillos de 925?

Salut


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Jul 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Los pakillos no son de 800 milesimas y los karlillos de 925?
> 
> Salut



si, asi es.


----------



## mk73 (12 Jul 2011)

sí, eso mismo. Te pagarán mejor las de 12 ó 20 euro porque es una ley de 925 mls... encima son 16 gramos de plata... frente a 14 gramos de los pakillos. 

lo del banco lo comentaba por como siempre se pone que tienes el seguro de que vas al banco con las monedas de 12 ó 20 y te las cambian. Sí, eso está claro. Pero esa ventaja es a corto plazo... porque si llevas cien monedas de 12 euro dentro de DIEZ años pues sí, te darán 1200 euro pero igual esos 1200 euro no valen ni la mitad que la plata que llevan. 

Realmente lo que cuenta es que son de plata, y tienes plata (por eso da igual si son moneditas de 12 euro, pakillos, extranjeras o la cubertería de plata de la abuela... lo que cuenta es el metal) 

Se reduce todo a tener plata (u oro).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> sí, eso mismo. Te pagarán mejor las de 12 ó 20 euro porque es una ley de 925 mls... encima son 16 gramos de plata... frente a 14 gramos de los pakillos.



Los pakillos tienen 15,2 gramos de plata fina (pesan 19 gramos y son de ley 800).

Los karlillos tienen 16,65 gramos de plata fina.

(sorprende que con 20 años en el tema se equivoque en esto tan básico)



mk73 dijo:


> lo del banco lo comentaba por como siempre se pone que tienes el seguro de que vas al banco con las monedas de 12 ó 20 y te las cambian. Sí, eso está claro. Pero esa ventaja es a corto plazo... porque si llevas cien monedas de 12 euro dentro de DIEZ años pues sí, te darán 1200 euro pero igual esos 1200 euro no valen ni la mitad que la plata que llevan.
> 
> Realmente lo que cuenta es que son de plata, y tienes plata (por eso da igual si son moneditas de 12 euro, pakillos, extranjeras o la cubertería de plata de la abuela... lo que cuenta es el metal)
> 
> Se reduce todo a tener plata (u oro).



Se olvida usted que el que esté comprando hoy karlillos a valor facial está comprando plata amonedada con valor facial sin IVA y a un 13% por debajo del precio del spot. 

Parece mejor que pagar el bullion internacional con un sobrespot del 16% y sin valor facial...

El que tengan valor facial tiene importancia. En caso de necesidad podemos deshacernos de ellas inmediatamente y sin pérdidas.


----------



## mk73 (13 Jul 2011)

si te puedes deshacer de ellas... las llevas al banco y te las cambian por billetes

pero si eso lo haces dentro de 10 anyos... pues igual pierdes dinero por todos los lados porque por la plata valen el doble y el euro tal vez se haya devaluado bastante
al final tendrias que recurrir a venderselas a particulares, coleccionistas o en la fundicion

a corto plazo ; ok
si miras de deshacerte de ellas dentro de 10 anyos o mas; la jugada ya no te sale ( a no ser que quieras dar duros por pesetas como dice el dicho)


----------



## mk73 (13 Jul 2011)

me equivoque en los pesos; bueno eso es que uno se va haciendo ya viejecito y la memoria le juega malas pasadas

ya llegaras tu a mi edad y lo compronderas jajajaja


----------



## gurrumino (13 Jul 2011)

Ya se que los karlilleros no deberiamos mirar la grafica , pero sube , y sube :X


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> si te puedes deshacer de ellas... las llevas al banco y te las cambian por billetes
> 
> *pero si eso lo haces dentro de 10 anyos... pues igual pierdes dinero por todos los lados porque por la plata valen el doble y el euro tal vez se haya devaluado bastante*
> al final tendrias que recurrir a venderselas a particulares, coleccionistas o en la fundicion
> ...



¿El post es irónico o estás escribiendo en serio?

Si lo que pones en negrita es así, la jugada nos sale perfecta. 

Si el euro se devalúa y la plata dobla su valor, pongamos que valga en plata 28 euros, las vendemos sin problema a 24 euros pero no sólo a particulares, coleccionistas o fundición...también hay tiendas que las compran ya como la del andorrano. 

¿Qué es lo que propones? ¿Guardar los 12 euros en billetes y que valgan la mitad? ¿Cómo vas a protegerte de la inflación? ¿Tienes alguna otra inversión más segura?


----------



## mk73 (13 Jul 2011)

vuelvo a decir lo mismo

siempre sale lo mismo de que vas al banco con esas monedas y te las cambian por dinero (billetes)

vas con cien monedas de 12 euro y te dan 1200 euro

eso esto claro, compras a facial y las cambias a su facial; he dicho cien como pueden ser diez o mil moneditas de esas

pero lo que digo, es que si vas dentro de 10 anyos o 20 anyos pues lo mas seguro que por la plata valgan el doble por ejs... y ya no te iras al banco; sino te iras a particulares , coleccionistas, numismaticas o a la fundicion a venderlas porque no vas a dar cien monedas de esas si su valor a plata es de 2500 euro por ejs y el banco solo te dara los 1200 euro de su facial

y encima que esos 1200 euro no valgan ni la mitad que ahora porque todas las monedas pierden valor con los anyos, se devaluan

pues eso mismo te iras a particulares o la fundicion o tiendas ; porque en el banco perderas dinero

pero dara igual tener esas moneditas, que si tienes goulden de plata, balboas de plata; duros del centenario o la cuberteria de plata de tu prima... sera que tieens plata; solo eso


----------



## mk73 (13 Jul 2011)

las monedas de 12 o 20 euro suben porque sube la plata otra vez; y al igual qque ellas sube cualquier otra moneda de plata

fijate en el oro, el subidon que ha pegado... lo mismo esta pasando con las monedas de oro. Suben y suben mas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> vuelvo a decir lo mismo
> 
> siempre sale lo mismo de que vas al banco con esas monedas y te las cambian por dinero (billetes)
> 
> ...





mk73 dijo:


> las monedas de 12 o 20 euro suben porque sube la plata otra vez; y al igual qque ellas sube cualquier otra moneda de plata
> 
> fijate en el oro, el subidon que ha pegado... lo mismo esta pasando con las monedas de oro. Suben y suben mas



La plata siempre sube? Como los pisos? En las condiciones actuales es lo más probable, pero no hay nada "que siempre suba" y es bueno tener el seguro del facial. 

En todo caso si es sólo la plata que te interesa, pues las monedas de 12 euros siguen siendo la moneda de plata más barata actualmente que puedes comprar bastante por debajo del precio del spot.


----------



## platanoes (13 Jul 2011)

Para todos los interesados en comprar 16.250 kg procedentes de monedas de plata de 925 a la fnmt... :
http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/compras/lic/2011/05/201105_lic_desmonetizacion.pdf


----------



## gurrumino (13 Jul 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Para todos los interesados en comprar 16.250 kg procedentes de monedas de plata de 925 a la fnmt... :
> http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/compras/lic/2011/05/201105_lic_desmonetizacion.pdf



Ahora no dispongo de efectivo que si no , ya ves.:X


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Para todos los interesados en comprar 16.250 kg procedentes de monedas de plata de 925 a la fnmt... :
> http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/compras/lic/2011/05/201105_lic_desmonetizacion.pdf



Gracias. Buena información. Eso es lo que pasa con las monedas de 12 euros que no hemos pillado. Acabarán todas en el extranjero.

Si están vendiendo la plata...¿Eso significa que tienen suficiente para acuñar las nuevas monedas de 12 euros? ¿O significa que van a volver a comprar la plata a un precio superior?


----------



## Drinito (13 Jul 2011)

Hoy sobrepasa los 38 $
Las puertas de Mordor se están abriendo......

Pronto esto se va a llenar de Trolls hablando del poder liberatorio de los Karlillos......


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Jul 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Hoy sobrepasa los 38 $
> Las puertas de Mordor se están abriendo......
> 
> Pronto esto se va a llenar de Trolls hablando del poder liberatorio de los Karlillos......



como ya he dicho en otro post, los enfrentaremos sin miedo ::. Hermanos plateros, ante el ataque de los trolls: "Fuerza y honor"


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Jul 2011)

AHORA MISMO

27€ la onza

27€ / 31.10gr = 0,868€/gr * 16,65 =* 14,46€ la moneda*


----------



## electric0 (14 Jul 2011)

Ni es sorpresa, ni debe serlo, y a mi tampoco me sorprendera lo mas minimo.....

La semana que viene plata a 900€/K, y un nuevo ejercito tenebroso, eso si, pequeño, por culpa de Julio, que anda por la playa quemando papeles.

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## platanoes (14 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias. Buena información. Eso es lo que pasa con las monedas de 12 euros que no hemos pillado. Acabarán todas en el extranjero.
> 
> Si están vendiendo la plata...¿Eso significa que tienen suficiente para acuñar las nuevas monedas de 12 euros? ¿O significa que van a volver a comprar la plata a un precio superior?



Y yo preguntaría tambien: ¿existe algún paralelismo en esta venta masiva de de reservas de metales y la venta masiva de inmuebles que realizó el banco de santander justo antes del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria?

Santander vende a Amancio Ortega diez de sus edificios por 458 millones · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## electric0 (14 Jul 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Y yo preguntaría tambien: ¿existe algún paralelismo en esta venta masiva de de reservas de metales y la venta masiva de inmuebles que realizó el banco de santander justo antes del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria?
> 
> Santander vende a Amancio Ortega diez de sus edificios por 458 millones · ELPAÍS.com



Una respuesta sencilla...... NO


-------------------------------

Bajando ahora mismo, pero lo dicho semana que viene a 900

-------------------------------

Agotados poderes y calidades, vamos por comparativas....... esperaremos..... y sabremos la subida con anterioridad segun el numero de "interferencias" considerando estacionalidad claro....


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Jul 2011)

¡Venga plateros!

Un empujón más y nos ponemos a 28€ la onza )


----------



## rulinho1972 (15 Jul 2011)

Hace un año mi mujer y yo nos casamos.A algún iluminado de nuestros amigos se le ocurrió regalarnos para la coña de las arras unos 700 € en monedas de plata del BDE conmemorativas de la Presidencia de la Unión Europea.Ahora veo este hilo y como necesitamos liquidez queremos vender unas 55 monedas.
Agradecería ofertas, ya lo puse en el hilo de intercambio.Pero aquí os pediría por favor, vías para venderlas.Es buena idea Ebay?
Gracias


----------



## _juanma_ (15 Jul 2011)

Si necesitas liquidez y tienes prisa, el BdE siempre te las va a "comprar" por 12 euros cada una.


----------



## RANGER (15 Jul 2011)

rulinho1972 dijo:


> Hace un año mi mujer y yo nos casamos.A algún iluminado de nuestros amigos se le ocurrió regalarnos para la coña de las arras unos 700 € en monedas de plata del BDE conmemorativas de la Presidencia de la Unión Europea.Ahora veo este hilo y como necesitamos liquidez queremos vender unas 55 monedas.
> Agradecería ofertas, ya lo puse en el hilo de intercambio.Pero aquí os pediría por favor, vías para venderlas.Es buena idea Ebay?
> Gracias



Pon tu oferta en este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-4.html (no veo ahí tu oferta)

Copia la lista que puso el último forero e introduce tu oferta (ordenada por precio), o si alguna de las ofertas de compra de algún forero te parece bien, contacta con él y os poneis de acuerdo.

Suerte.


----------



## valeriocatulo (15 Jul 2011)

Hola, vendo 203 monedas de plata de 1 bolívar venezolano de 1960. Son de Ley 835 y cada una de ellas pesa 5 gramos. La mayor parte de ellas está en estado SC (Sin Circular). Preferiría la entrega en mano en Madrid o en Granada. Escucho ofertas en mi email: valeriocatulo@hotmail.com

¡Gracias!


----------



## RANGER (15 Jul 2011)

valeriocatulo dijo:


> Hola, vendo 203 monedas de plata de 1 bolívar venezolano de 1960. Son de Ley 835 y cada una de ellas pesa 5 gramos. La mayor parte de ellas está en estado SC (Sin Circular). Preferiría la entrega en mano en Madrid o en Granada. Escucho ofertas en mi email: valeriocatulo@hotmail.com
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Ponlo aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii.html


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (15 Jul 2011)

rulinho1972 dijo:


> Hace un año mi mujer y yo nos casamos.A algún iluminado de nuestros amigos se le ocurrió regalarnos para la coña de las arras unos 700 € en monedas de plata del BDE conmemorativas de la Presidencia de la Unión Europea.Ahora veo este hilo y como necesitamos liquidez queremos vender unas 55 monedas.
> Agradecería ofertas, ya lo puse en el hilo de intercambio.Pero aquí os pediría por favor, vías para venderlas.Es buena idea Ebay?
> Gracias



Simple, ve a tu banco e ingrésalas en cuenta. Pero algún día te vas a arrepemtir de haber tenido en tus manos esas monedas y dejarlas pasar :rolleye:


----------



## madmax (16 Jul 2011)

rulinho1972 dijo:


> Hace un año mi mujer y yo nos casamos.A algún iluminado de nuestros amigos se le ocurrió regalarnos para la coña de las arras unos 700 € en monedas de plata del BDE conmemorativas de la Presidencia de la Unión Europea.



El "iluminado" de vuestros amigos muestra cultura económica, y que os aprecia. Localizalo, y cámbiale los 700 euros en monedas de plata por 700 euros en papel moneda. Le estarás devolviendo el favor, y el entenderá si gana o pierde con el cambio.


----------



## Acaparador (16 Jul 2011)

Tengo 30 monedas de 12 euros de plata del bce si alguien las quiere que me envie un MI i quedamos, tiene que se hoy, mañana o lunes por la mañana, sino las ire a canviar al banco. Las vendo por 375 euros todas son del 2009, daros prisa. Barcelona


----------



## rulinho1972 (18 Jul 2011)

*gracias por los consejos*

gracias Ranger, pero soy lego en la materia.Soy oceanógrafo y puedo contaros cosas de especulación en pesquerías, atún y esas cosas (mercurios en latunes); pero en materia económica (especulativa, con perdón) ni flowers.Y en el foro que dices lo pondría si entendiera el tema.Por mis monedas ofrecen su mismo valor, o sea que no interesan a nadie,no?No entiendo nada, sube la plata será una oportunidad, pero despues Perlembacher (gracias) me dice que las lleve al banco por lo que valen.Que en el futuro me arrepentiré de no tenerlas.Cuando?En el caso de un madmax (gracias a él también).Si ahora nadie las quiere por el valor de la plata pues me voy al banco y listo.
Esa era mi pregunta, si vale la pena ponerlas a la venta.Si gano algo me molesto.Si no, pues por lo que valen.Necesito la pasta antes de Septiembre.
Un saludo a todos y gracias otra vez.


----------



## Metal12 (18 Jul 2011)

gracias Ranger, pero soy lego en la materia.Soy oceanógrafo y puedo contaros cosas de especulación en pesquerías, atún y esas cosas (mercurios en latunes); pero en materia económica (especulativa, con perdón) ni flowers.Y en el foro que dices lo pondría si entendiera el tema.Por mis monedas ofrecen su mismo valor, o sea que no interesan a nadie,no?No entiendo nada, sube la plata será una oportunidad, pero despues Perlembacher (gracias) me dice que las lleve al banco por lo que valen.Que en el futuro me arrepentiré de no tenerlas.Cuando?En el caso de un madmax (gracias a él también).Si ahora nadie las quiere por el valor de la plata pues me voy al banco y listo.
Esa era mi pregunta, si vale la pena ponerlas a la venta.Si gano algo me molesto.Si no, pues por lo que valen.Necesito la pasta antes de Septiembre.
Un saludo a todos y gracias otra vez. 
--------------------------------------------------

Pues yo de ti me esperaba un poco por que hoy amanece el día con casi 41 dolares y a 0.91€ el gramito de plata y esto promete hasta finales de septiembre...........


----------



## C.J. (18 Jul 2011)

Hola amigos, tras un tiempo sin entrar por aquí a causa de un accidente laboral, aprovecho para saludaros y volver por estos lares.

Saludos karlilleros.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Jul 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hola amigos, tras un tiempo sin entrar por aquí a causa de un accidente laboral, aprovecho para saludaros y volver por estos lares.
> 
> Saludos karlilleros.



Bienvenido C.J. o


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Jul 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hola amigos, tras un tiempo sin entrar por aquí a causa de un accidente laboral, aprovecho para saludaros y volver por estos lares.
> 
> Saludos karlilleros.



esperemos que no sea nada grave


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Jul 2011)

rulinho1972 dijo:


> gracias Ranger, pero soy lego en la materia.Soy oceanógrafo y puedo contaros cosas de especulación en pesquerías, atún y esas cosas (mercurios en latunes); pero en materia económica (especulativa, con perdón) ni flowers.Y en el foro que dices lo pondría si entendiera el tema.Por mis monedas ofrecen su mismo valor, o sea que no interesan a nadie,no?No entiendo nada, sube la plata será una oportunidad, pero despues Perlembacher (gracias) me dice que las lleve al banco por lo que valen.Que en el futuro me arrepentiré de no tenerlas.Cuando?En el caso de un madmax (gracias a él también).Si ahora nadie las quiere por el valor de la plata pues me voy al banco y listo.
> Esa era mi pregunta, si vale la pena ponerlas a la venta.Si gano algo me molesto.Si no, pues por lo que valen.Necesito la pasta antes de Septiembre.
> Un saludo a todos y gracias otra vez.



Yo las he pagado a 12,50. Son una apuesta a largo plazo ya que necesitamos que la plata esté más arriba para que merezca la pena moverlas en pocas cantidades.



C.J. dijo:


> Hola amigos, tras un tiempo sin entrar por aquí a causa de un accidente laboral, aprovecho para saludaros y volver por estos lares.
> 
> Saludos karlilleros.



Se te ha caído un saco de karlillos en el pié ? ienso:

Vuelves en buen momento


----------



## capuser (19 Jul 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Hola amigos, tras un tiempo sin entrar por aquí a causa de un accidente laboral, aprovecho para saludaros y volver por estos lares.
> 
> Saludos karlilleros.



Lo importante es la salud...


----------



## Darthor (19 Jul 2011)

Buenas!

Aquí uno que hoy ha acabado su odisea karlillera. Hoy he llegado a los 100 k12 (más un k12 de Isabel II, otro de cervantes y un k20 del mundial que me dejo para la colección). 

Decir que para lograr los 100 he visitado por lo menos 25 sucursales de cajas y bancos, y he invertido bastante tiempo (que en mi caso estoy parado, pero para alguien que trabaje no sé hasta que punto le puede resultar rentable).

Pero bueno, la sensación de tener parte de mis ahorros a salvo y bien invertidos no tiene precio. Desde aquí agradeceros la labor informativa que hacéis. 

Quién sabe, al ritmo que va todo quizá dentro de un par de años con dos cinquentines tenga para comprarme mi primer mierda piso :::::XX:

Un saludo!


----------



## skifi (19 Jul 2011)

Darthor dijo:


> Aquí uno que hoy ha acabado su odisea karlillera. Hoy he llegado a los 100 k12 (más un k12 de Isabel II, otro de cervantes y un k20 del mundial que me dejo para la colección).
> 
> Decir que para lograr los 100 he visitado por lo menos 25 sucursales de cajas y bancos, y he invertido bastante tiempo (que en mi caso estoy parado, pero para alguien que trabaje no sé hasta que punto le puede resultar rentable)



¡Enhorabuena!  Ya hubiese querido yo poder hacer lo mismo, pero mi zona estaba más que esquilmada, la sombra del ciprés foril es alargada... 

Habrá conforeros, los que juegan en "primera division", que piensen que 100 k12 son calderilla, pero mejor que nada desde luego que es, jejeje.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jul 2011)

Lo mejor que puede ocurrir es que aquellos que tengan unos modestos ahorros consigan ponerlos a salvo con los karlillos pues ellos sonlos más vulnerables a la crisis. 

Y recordad....no es más rico el que más tiene si no el que menos necesita...


----------



## skifi (19 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede ocurrir es que aquellos que tengan unos modestos ahorros consigan ponerlos a salvo con los karlillos pues ellos sonlos más vulnerables a la crisis.



Tal y como lo veo yo desde mi pompero punto de vista, tienes toda la razón; las manos fuertes tienen más recursos en caso de tiempos revueltos... 

Esto está cada vez peor, y los karlillos parecen uno de los pocos medios de no perder muchos recursos: Si las cosas se ponen peor, puede que su contenido en metal te salven el culo en caso de necesidad (un valor intrínseco que, aunque muy oscilante, nunca te va a llegar al cero patatero). Y, si las cosas mejoran, los "descambias" a billetes, y sólo has palmado los intereses no ganados (si hubieras puesto tu dinero en un plazo fijo, por ejemplo), o unos céntimos más si los compraste por más de 12€ en el bid-ask; no me parece un coste excesivo por tener algo de tranquilidad...


----------



## quaver (19 Jul 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Vuelvo a subir la lista, sin novedades desde la última actualización.
> 
> Alicante.
> *Disponibles*
> ...



Creo que éste es el último listado de disponibilidad de k12 en las oficinas del BDE.
¿Alguien sabe si tras los cierres se han redistribuido o han ido a Madrid? ¿Sigue habiendo oficinas con disponibilidad?


----------



## Yosako_borrado (20 Jul 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> PD2.- que digo yo que si las venden a casi 30 puede que las compren a casi 20, no?



En el caso de madmax, no tienen precio.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 Jul 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> En el caso de madmax, no tienen precio.



Efectivamente: no tendrán precio porque nadie las soltará


----------



## Cayo largo (20 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Efectivamente: no tendrán precio porque nadie las soltará



Seran un aval.

Iras a comprar, se la pasaras al estraperlista por la nariz y la alfombra roja caera a tus pies.


----------



## montytorri (21 Jul 2011)

Esta semana estoy de vacas en mi ciudad de origen y he estado de ruta de bancos y me lo habeis dejado todo esquilmado, hasta que hoy se me ha ocurrido ir a mi banco de toda la vida, donde me conocen y tal y de repente........
31 karlillos!!!!!
Me queda la ciudad donde curro y donde vivo, espero llegar a las 100 aunque lo veo chungo....

Por cierto, es curioso como los de la caja confunden 12 con 20 cuando pides monedas....


----------



## Darthor (21 Jul 2011)

Mi idea era pararme en 100 pero de casualidad en una sucursal he preguntado... y voilá, 20 más, todos del tratado de roma  encima el cajero se ha equivocado y uno de los karlillos pagados a 12 € es un k20 del mundial ::

Mi zona está más que pelada. Mi consejo es que visitéis sucursales de barrios humildes/chungos, ahí la gente no creo que esté tan enterada del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (21 Jul 2011)

Pocas piezas son 100, valen 1200€ de compra, y pongamos 2400€ a la venta si el año que viene se pusiera el precio por las nubes, duplicandose (a 1441€/k)

Si bien 1.000 piezas son mejor que 100, y 100 mejor que nada ¿porque parar en un numero determinado? teniendo posibles y piezas a 12€ a la mano no se deberia de quedar ninguna en el banco, ya que comprandolas y vendiendolas simplemente a 13€ (cosa no muy dificil de conseguir sin salir de estos y otros foros) casi sin intencion de atesorarlas, se consiguen rendimientos superiores a los de un banco, con un riesgo nulo ¿porque no seguir comprando entonces? ...... ya .... en mi caso falta de liquidez..... ¿pero? ¿y en el vuestro?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Darthor (22 Jul 2011)

En mi caso también es por falta de liquidez, si pudiera sería el primero que atesoraría más. Motivos, pues los expuestos por vosotros: inversión y seguridad. Sobretodo ésto último... reconforta saber que si todo se va a la mierda siempre tendré mis ahorros asegurados en el valor del metal.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Jul 2011)

Darthor dijo:


> Mi idea era pararme en 100 pero de casualidad en una sucursal he preguntado... y voilá, 20 más, todos del tratado de roma  encima el cajero se ha equivocado y uno de los karlillos pagados a 12 € es un k20 del mundial ::



Los K20 del mundial son los que mayor valor numismático tienen, por el hecho de recordarles a los alemanes el OWNED del Pulpo Paul.


----------



## skifi (22 Jul 2011)

Os cuento mi pequeña alegría de esta semana:

Como estoy unos dias en la costa (que ya se me acaban), me acerqué buscando un estanco al centro del pueblo y vi dos cajas juntitas en la plaza. Como no me costaba nada, entré en la primera y obtuve de recompensa un karlillo 2010 con su fundita y todo. Cantidad escasa, pero pensé que al menos significaba que otros foreros no habían pasado por aquí.

Al pasar a la segunda oficina, el cajero me sorprendió diciéndome que tenía monedas de 12 euros, pero que como estaban en la caja fuerte tenía que pasar al día siguiente a por ellas. Cuando le pregunté cuántas tenía, se sonrió y dijo "todas las que te quieras llevar". Yo era más bien escéptico, y tras haber leído de muchas situaciones similares en el foro, me imaginaba que lo que tendría en realidad serían k20, pero por intentarlo...

Así que esta mañana me he vuelto a acercar, perdiendo una hora de playa, y al verme el cajero me ha pasado a la oficina del director para poner sobre la mesa una saca transparente llena de karlillos de a 12!!! :O La verdad es que la mayoría eran sin funda, y bastantes de ellas tenian algo de pátina blanquecina y algunas muescas por chocar entre ellas, pero no les he hecho ascos: He pillado las que mejor estaban, hasta donde me ha llegado la pasta, y el resto ha ido de vuelta a la caja... Una pena no tener "cash" para pillarlas todas, pero es lo que tiene ser un humilde proletario... :ouch:

Lo mejor es el cajero, que, muy amablemente, me ha agradecido "quitarle un peso de encima" (literalmente) y se alegraba de deshacerse de tanta moneda que le mandaba la central y a la que no podía dar salida... No sè si mis motivos para llevarme tanta chatarra le convencieron mucho, pero le hubiera gustado que me las llevara todas (¡Ojalá!). Allí las dejo para el que llegue detrás de mí... 

Así que animo al resto de conforeros a seguir buscando. Yo ya me veía abocado al Bid-Ask para hacerme con unas cuantas, pero al final no ha hecho falta...


----------



## pringaete (22 Jul 2011)

Una pregunta que puede parecer tontísima pero no me cuadra y desde mi ignorancia me resulta disonante. ¿Porqué cuando busco en google la equivalencia gramo/onza me dice 28,3495231 gramos y en los cálculos del foro se utiliza 31,103? ¿donde me estoy haciendo un lío? Seguro que es una cagada conceptual mía, pero a esta hora de la tarde y sin siesta... no caigo.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Una pregunta que puede parecer tontísima pero no me cuadra y desde mi ignorancia me resulta disonante. ¿Porqué cuando busco en google la equivalencia gramo/onza me dice 28,3495231 gramos y en los cálculos del foro se utiliza 31,103? ¿donde me estoy haciendo un lío? Seguro que es una cagada conceptual mía, pero a esta hora de la tarde y sin siesta... no caigo.



Porque hay dos tipos de onza, los metales preciosos se miden en *onzas troy* que equivalen a 31.1g.


----------



## skifi (22 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Pues si no puede ud. con todas, avise de la sucursal y localidad, hombre, que seguro hay un forero cerca



Sucursal de Cajasol en Matalascañas (Huelva). No uséis la excusa de la boda que eso es lo que dije yo o

Quedarian entre 30 y 50, a ojo, en el saco que me enseñaron, no sé si tendrían más en la caja. Allí seguirán hasta que llegue otro conforero, salvo que los del banco hayan "googleado" por la curiosidad y hayan descubierto este hilo


----------



## lucky starr (23 Jul 2011)

En el Norte ya no hay forma de comprar nada ¿No? Vizcaya-Cantabria-Astuiras.

¿Y en Canarias?


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Jul 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> En el Norte ya no hay forma de comprar nada ¿No? *Vizcaya-Cantabria-Astuiras*.
> 
> ¿Y en Canarias?



Esa zonza esta esquilada hara siglos.... los astures fueron los ultimos en caer pero calleron xD

Recurre al BID-ASK mejor.

En canarias NPI, llama a su BDE si tienen.


----------



## Gauzon (23 Jul 2011)

Un banquero del BDE me comentaba el otro día que es muy probable que los 20 de Clara Campoamor (los travelos como aquí decís) adquieran valor numismático pues su tirada se redujo a unas 50.000 unidades. ¿Podéis confirmar alguien esto?


----------



## electric0 (23 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Un banquero del BDE me comentaba el otro día que es muy probable que los 20 de Clara Campoamor (los travelos como aquí decís) adquieran valor numismático pues su tirada se redujo a unas 50.000 unidades. ¿Podéis confirmar alguien esto?



Varios son los factores que hacen subir o bajar el valor numismatico de una moneda, y entre otros a saber....

Publicidad/conocimiento, si una cosa no se conoce no se puede desear, lastimosamente nuestras K12 y K20 se conocen mas bien poco.

Belleza/diseño, en el caso de los travelos y futbitos, asi como en todas las monedas k12, el diseño es mas bien ..... digamos.... ¿cutre? asi que en este caso 0 valor numismatico.

Escasez/dificultad de compra, en caso de los K12 no hay escasez, quizas la haya dentro de algunos años cuando mas de la mitad hayan terminado en fundicion, el caso de los k20 pudiera ser cosa distinta, ya que si sube el precio de la plata todavia mas, el Bde terminara por no acuñar mas K20, pasado a acuñar k25, k30, k50, o cualquiera sabe.... lo que haria de los k20 unas raras ediciones de solo año y medio o dos años (aprox), en este caso dependemos del mercado de plata para determinar algun valor numismatico.

Cantidad de piezas, no hay forma certera de saber la acuñacion, mientras no lo publique el Bde, y aun asi, es posible que recoja algunas piezas para refundir de nuevo, o alguna jugarreta desconocida, por lo que se sabra si tienen o no valor numismatico cuando con el paso del tiempo sean dificiles o muy dificiles de encontrar.

En fin, seria interesante confirmar que realmente la tirada solo es de esa cantidad, ya que 50.000 unidades nada mas, son casi acumulables por solo algunas personas, con lo cual la revolorizacion sera real en pocos años.

Un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Varios son los factores que hacen subir o bajar el valor numismatico de una moneda, y entre otros a saber....
> 
> Publicidad/conocimiento, si una cosa no se conoce no se puede desear, lastimosamente nuestras K12 y K20 se conocen mas bien poco.
> 
> ...



La plata se comerá cualquier supuesta revalorización numismática, que será despreciable frente a la revalorización del metal.


----------



## mk73 (24 Jul 2011)

aqui no hay nada matemático ni premisas claras para saber si una moneda va a subir mucho , se va a reevalorizar, o si por el contrario se va a quedar estancado su valor.

Ejemplo, la tira del 68... en los años 90 se pagaban 700.000 pesetas de las de antes por esas monedas... mirar ahora cuánto vale esas monedas.... NI LA MITAD.
Duro del error mundial... por 1000 pesetillas se podía comprar durante mucho tiempo... nadie le prestó más atención... y así se quedó, hasta que hace mucho tiempo empezó a subir más y más su valor, y ahora lo tienes por 300 euro (sé de gente que se quedo con 10 ó 20 monedas de esas o más... por las mil pesetillas, dierón bien en el clavo eh?).

No hay nada claro para que una moneda pueda subir de valor o bajar. Puede subir mucho y luego al cabo de unos años, pegar un bajón enorme. O revalorizarse mucho nada más salir porque hay muy pocas y mucha demanda...
es todo de lo más Imprevisible

oferta y demanda, sería lo único claro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Un banquero del BDE me comentaba el otro día que es muy probable que los 20 de Clara Campoamor (los travelos como aquí decís) adquieran valor numismático pues su tirada se redujo a unas 50.000 unidades. ¿Podéis confirmar alguien esto?



LO DUDO de que solo tengan 50.000 de tirada cuando el max es 2.000.000.... y la que menos ha sido fue de 800.000, como poco igual 500.000, quizas entendiste mal...


----------



## skifi (24 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Un banquero del BDE me comentaba el otro día que es muy probable que los 20 de Clara Campoamor (los travelos como aquí decís) adquieran valor numismático pues su tirada se redujo a unas 50.000 unidades. ¿Podéis confirmar alguien esto?



Es posible que ese dato se refiera a la carterita con la moneda que se puso a la venta por 29€ y que, en principio iba a tener una tirada de 12.000 unidades, no a la moneda genérica con fundilla de plastico en tiras de a 10 monedas que hemos visto en sucursales bancarias...

Edito con el link (espero que funcione):

https://tienda.fnmt.es/fnmttv/catalog/updateItems/(xcm=Z_TIENDA&layout=6_1_66_55_6_2&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&carea=0000000077)/.do?next=seeItem&itemkey=00000000770000000006


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> [...]Duro del error mundial... por 1000 pesetillas se podía comprar durante mucho tiempo... nadie le prestó más atención... y así se quedó, hasta que hace mucho tiempo empezó a subir más y más su valor, y ahora lo tienes por 300 euro (sé de gente que se quedo con 10 ó 20 monedas de esas o más... por las mil pesetillas, dierón bien en el clavo eh?).[...]



Una pregunta un poco tonta:

Pongamos que tengo 100 monedas de esas que en su momento me costaron 1000 ptas. (6 euros) y ahora resulta que las vendo a 300 €. (es un suponer, ya quisiera yo :

¿Hacienda me va a pedir justificar esos 30000 euros? ¿Siempre que se venda hay que sacar factura y tal? Soy joven e inexperto .


----------



## Gauzon (25 Jul 2011)

La tirada especial de los 20€ de Clara Campoamor, la carterita, es de 12.000 ejemplares, tal y como pone la página de FNMT, por lo que lo de las 50.000 deben de hacer referencia a las otras, a las "normales", a las que te dan con su bolsina de plástico. 

De todas maneras sería muy interesante confirmarlo. La acuñación de esta moneda se debió de estar haciendo en plena escalada del precio de la plata, por lo que si es cierto que cancelaron la emisión de monedas, puede ser cierto que la tirada es tan corta. PERO HAY QUE CONFIRMALO!!!


----------



## Moncho (25 Jul 2011)

y de los futbitos ? cual es la tirada? tambien era muy poca verdad?


----------



## Gauzon (25 Jul 2011)

Pues sería la "normal".


----------



## skifi (25 Jul 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> y de los futbitos ? cual es la tirada? tambien era muy poca verdad?



La relacion de monedas de colección emitidas en euros por la FNMT la podéis consultar aquí:

Monedas de Colección

Según esta lista, como mucho hay 2 millones de travelos y otros 2 millones de futbolines. 

No obstante, esta lista menciona las *tiradas máximas*, por lo que sólo es, a posteriori, cuando publican la cantidad que realmente se emitieron (o distribuyeron). Además, fijáos que para algunos carlillos, nisiquiera dan datos, marcando "sin cuantía"... ienso:

Hace unos meses un conforero publicó una relación de las realmente emitidas, con cifras sensiblemente menores a las máximas. Sería interesante saber si esos datos se han actualizado desde entonces...


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> La relacion de monedas de colección emitidas en euros por la FNMT la podéis consultar aquí:
> 
> Monedas de Colección
> 
> ...



Fui yo, aqui esta:

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/20_EU_12_EU_2000_pts_2010.pdf

Los travelos hasta finales del 2011 no se sabra la cifra exacta.


----------



## skifi (25 Jul 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> y de los futbitos ? cual es la tirada? tambien era muy poca verdad?



961.347

Actualizo porque he encontrado la tabla a la que me refería:

Tirada monedas de plata del BDE

Impresiona comprobar que las tiradas son cada vez menores (salvo la del mundial, pero es que el fútbol tira mucho en Hispanistán) 

Como sigan bajando tirada y los burbujistas sigan acaparando, no va a quedar nada para la masa... :no:

EDITO: Corcho, puntodecontrol, hemos posteado a la vez  Gracias por el aporte original.


----------



## electric0 (25 Jul 2011)

NO, lo siento, no me lo puedo tragar, ni con sirope de fresa por encima....

Que la acuñacion sea la que dice la FNMT, vale, eso si me lo puedo creer, pero que en "circulacion" (o en el cajon de la mesita de noche del abuelo, es lo mismo) existan mas de 8 millones de monedas de 2000 pelas del año 94, no se lo creen ni ellos ni nadie con dos dedos de frente.

¿cuantas fueron las retiradas por el Bde de "circulacion"? ese dato no lo tenemos, ni creo que el Bde sea tan amable de facilitarlo....

Estando las cosas como estan, y siendo como son y han sido, lo mas posible es que de las monedas de 2000 pelas, mas de la mitad se hayan refundido, desmonetizado y hecho pure para acuñar mas, y aunque paradojico tambien es posible que de los ultimos años 2008, 2009, 2010, no haya ido ninguna o casi ninguna de vuelta a fundicion del Bde, y siendo las tiradas mas cortas exista mucha mas oferta de ellas, ya que fue en el 2008 cuando "empezo la crisis" y todos sabemos lo cobarde que es el dinero y lo rapido que se esconde....

Y en cuanto a los futbitos conociendo el pais la mayoria andan en los cajones de la mesita de noche de nuestros niños y jovenes hispanistanis.

Asi que visto lo visto y faltando datos.... toca esperar.... las revalorizacioines numismaticas en principio ni estan ni se las espera.... en un futuro ya veremos....

Un saludo.


----------



## Moncho (25 Jul 2011)

en cuanto a valor numismatico, tendra que pasar muuuuucho tiempo para que quizas...se revaloricen..otra cosa es el valor del metal, que de momento en los karlillos ya esta bastante por encima de spot y que quizas algun dia este por encima de los futbitos y los travelos...


----------



## electric0 (25 Jul 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> en cuanto a valor numismatico, tendra que pasar muuuuucho tiempo para que quizas...se revaloricen..otra cosa es el valor del metal, que de momento en los karlillos ya esta bastante por encima de spot y que quizas algun dia este por encima de los futbitos y los travelos...



Ya es mas barato (la mayoria de los dias, no todos) comprar moneda de 20 al Bde, que lingotes a SEMPSA, siendo mas fiable en este aspecto (al menos para mi) el sello del estado (acuñacion) español, que el de una empresa privada, ademas de ser directamente canjeable y pagable la moneda que un lingote, que previamente tendremos que vender...

Un saludo


----------



## skifi (25 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> NO, lo siento, no me lo puedo tragar, ni con sirope de fresa por encima....
> 
> Que la acuñacion sea la que dice la FNMT, vale, eso si me lo puedo creer, pero que en "circulacion" (o en el cajon de la mesita de noche del abuelo, es lo mismo) existan mas de 8 millones de monedas de 2000 pelas del año 94, no se lo creen ni ellos ni nadie con dos dedos de frente.
> 
> ...



Es que si sumamos las cantidades de esa lista, nos salen 44.009.732 monedas de plata (entre k12, k20 y de a 2000Pts), casi una moneda por españolito... Y sólo en karlillos de a 12 van 13.964.200 ...

Si todas siguieran en nuestras manos, no serian tan escasas, o al menos más gente sabría de ellas... ienso:

Eso sí, si yo tengo unas 100, he dejado a 99 personas sin ellas


----------



## CARLO PONZI (25 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 ha posteado esto:

"El andorrano en este momento compra las monedas de 12 Euros a 13,24 € y se le pueden mandar por Seur..."

aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...das-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-6.html#post4738218


----------



## electric0 (25 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Es que si sumamos las cantidades de esa lista, nos salen 44.009.732 monedas de plata (entre k12, k20 y de a 2000Pts), casi una moneda por españolito... Y sólo en karlillos de a 12 van 13.964.200 ...
> 
> Si todas siguieran en nuestras manos, no serian tan escasas, o al menos más gente sabría de ellas... ienso:
> 
> Eso sí, si yo tengo unas 100, he dejado a 99 personas sin ellas



Algun pueblito hispanistani de algo mas de 2000 habitantes desconoceria la moneda (por mi parte) :XX::XX::XX:..... pero no, ni aun asi, ... pensemos solamente que las monedas de 2000 pelas fueron retiradas/no suministradas por el Bde cuando llego el euro, y ni de coña hay esa cantidad de monedas de 2000 pelas "corriendo" por ahi, de las de 12€ ya ni se sabe ni se puede intuir.....

No, no creo que esa cantidad de monedas exista, ni haya existido nunca simultaneamente, ¿donde fueron a parar? imaginenlo...... chatarra y beneficios para alguien...

Un saludo.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esa zonza esta esquilada hara siglos.... los astures fueron los ultimos en caer pero calleron xD
> 
> Recurre al BID-ASK mejor.
> 
> En canarias NPI, llama a su BDE si tienen.



Muchas gracias.

Malditos vascos, cantabros y asturianos... :XX:

Voy a una isla que no tiene sucursal del BDE. Si le digo a mi mujer que voy a cambiar de isla para comprar monedas, pide el divorcio ahi mismo...


----------



## skifi (26 Jul 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Voy a una isla que no tiene sucursal del BDE. Si le digo a mi mujer que voy a cambiar de isla para comprar monedas, pide el divorcio ahi mismo...



Tráetela al foro, que se lea unos cuantos hilos, se entere de cómo está la cosa, y será ella misma la que se ponga a buscar en oficinas como loca 

No hay mejor burbujista que los/as conversos/as


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Tráetela al foro, que se lea unos cuantos hilos, se entere de cómo está la cosa, y será ella misma la que se ponga a buscar en oficinas como loca
> 
> No hay mejor burbujista que los/as conversos/as



Ya lo he intentado varias veces...sin exito. 


Dice que soy/somos unos agoreros.


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Jul 2011)

¿alguno de vosotros colecciona monedas de 2€ (conmemorativas)?¿Tienen valor numismático?


----------



## CARLO PONZI (26 Jul 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> ¿alguno de vosotros colecciona monedas de 2€ (conmemorativas)?¿Tienen valor numismático?



nononononono


----------



## bigus (26 Jul 2011)

Duda: en cuanto al valor del metal, no sale más rentable comprar monedas de plata de .999 de las baratas (filarmonicas, maples...) que comprar monedas de .925?


----------



## Jantias (26 Jul 2011)

bigus dijo:


> Duda: en cuanto al valor del metal, no sale más rentable comprar monedas de plata de .999 de las baratas (filarmonicas, maples...) que comprar monedas de .925?



Todo dependerá de a cómo pagues el gramo de plata en una y otra, ¿no? Saca cuentas :rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jul 2011)

bigus dijo:


> Duda: en cuanto al valor del metal, no sale más rentable comprar monedas de plata de .999 de las baratas (filarmonicas, maples...) que comprar monedas de .925?





Filarmónicas, mejor precio ahora en SilberInvestor (sin contar gastos de envío):

31,70 euros/oz= 1,02 euros/gramo

Moneda de 12 euros: 

Si se consiguen por 12 euros: 

12/16,65 = 0,72 euros/gramo, es decir, un 29,4% más baratas.

Si se consiguen por 13,30 euros (mejor precio de oferta del bid-ask):

13,30/16,65 = 0,80 euros/gram, es decir, un 21,5% más baratas.

Y además, con seguro facial...y sin pagar IVA a la casta política...


----------



## blonde (26 Jul 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Ya lo he intentado varias veces...sin exito.
> 
> 
> Dice que soy/somos unos agoreros.



Haz como yo. Pon sobre la mesa un billete y una moneda de plata. Explíca brevemente lo del valor facial y la plata y dile que elija.

Sobre todo haz que toque la moneda. Es como hacer magia.


----------



## montytorri (26 Jul 2011)

Mi botín de hoy, una moneda de 12 euros de 2006 de las de Cristobal Colón y 5 de 12 de 2004 de las de la reina Isabel, el cajero me dio las gracias por quitarle "ese estorbo" de enmedio......


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2011)

Y yo sin comprar mas monedas. Voy a tener que acabar en el BID-ASK!!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (26 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Mi botín de hoy, una moneda de 12 euros de 2006 de las de Cristobal Colón y 5 de 12 de 2004 de las de la reina Isabel, el cajero me dio las gracias por quitarle "ese estorbo" de enmedio......



Casualidades.... Hoy también he pillado 6 de 12 en una vuelta por 5 sucursales en la misma calle...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jul 2011)

blonde dijo:


> Haz como yo. Pon sobre la mesa un billete y una moneda de plata. Explíca brevemente lo del valor facial y la plata y dile que elija.
> 
> Sobre todo haz que toque la moneda. Es como hacer magia.



Amijos...os invito a compartir vuestras experiencias conyugales metalíferas en el hilo dedicado, abierto hace dos años y medio (para que luego digan que no somos visionarios en el foro...)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...102001-oro-y-plata-convencer-la-parienta.html


----------



## blonde (27 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amijos...os invito a compartir vuestras experiencias conyugales metalíferas en el hilo dedicado, abierto hace dos años y medio (para que luego digan que no somos visionarios en el foro...)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...102001-oro-y-plata-convencer-la-parienta.html



Mejor este:

Cualquier cosa: Convencer a la parienta.

)


----------



## montytorri (27 Jul 2011)

Debe ser la suerte del novato, pero hoy he pescado 19 de una tacada(también me han dado las gracias por quitarselas de enmedio) y eso que viendo post estoy en una zona esquilmada......


----------



## landasurf (27 Jul 2011)

¿Puede confirmar alguien la existencia de Karlillos en el BdE de Valladolid?


----------



## quaver (27 Jul 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> ¿Puede confirmar alguien la existencia de Karlillos en el BdE de Valladolid?



Yo no lo sé, pero éste es el teléfono: 983 302 133
Y ésta la dirección: Plaza España, 15

Saludos.


----------



## skifi (28 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Sucursal de Cajasol en Matalascañas (Huelva). No uséis la excusa de la boda que eso es lo que dije yo o
> 
> Quedarian entre 30 y 50, a ojo, en el saco que me enseñaron, no sé si tendrían más en la caja. Allí seguirán hasta que llegue otro conforero, salvo que los del banco hayan "googleado" por la curiosidad y hayan descubierto este hilo



Me autocito para actualizar:

He llamado por curiosidad (me planteaba mandar a un conocido cercano) y esta semana ha pasado alguien que se ha llevado las que quedaban, incluso los k20, asi que no os déis el viaje en balde.

Impresionante la velocidad de reaccion de los conforeros...


----------



## _juanma_ (28 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Me autocito para actualizar:
> 
> He llamado por curiosidad (me planteaba mandar a un conocido cercano) y esta semana ha pasado alguien que se ha llevado las que quedaban, incluso los k20, asi que no os déis el viaje en balde.
> 
> Impresionante la velocidad de reaccion de los conforeros...



Se las habrán quedados los cajeros de la sucursal en cuanto hayan venido al post directos desde google :XX:


----------



## skifi (28 Jul 2011)

_juanma_ dijo:


> Se las habrán quedados los cajeros de la sucursal en cuanto hayan venido al post directos desde google :XX:



Yo prefiero imaginarme la cara de los cajeros de todas las sucursales de Hispanistán cuando salte la liebre en los medios de comunicacion. :Baile: Más de uno se va a tirar de los pelos...


----------



## montytorri (28 Jul 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Yo prefiero imaginarme la cara de los cajeros de todas las sucursales de Hispanistán cuando salte la liebre en los medios de comunicacion. :Baile: Más de uno se va a tirar de los pelos...



Esperad que pesque mas que estoy en racha, hoy otras 18, entre ellas 4 letizias y 7 karlillos nuevos nuevos, donde no se si he metido la pata ha sido en quedarme con dos monedas de 2000 ptas del año 96 y una del 2000, aunque si no llevan plata, me las guardo....como es posible que aún en sucursales de bancos tengan monedas de 2000 pesetas???
Como diría google, mañana voy a tener suerte.....


----------



## skifi (28 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Esperad que pesque mas que estoy en racha, hoy otras 18, entre ellas 4 letizias y 7 karlillos nuevos nuevos, donde no se si he metido la pata ha sido en quedarme con dos monedas de 2000 ptas del año 96 y una del 2000, aunque si no llevan plata, me las guardo....como es posible que aún en sucursales de bancos tengan monedas de 2000 pesetas???
> Como diría google, mañana voy a tener suerte.....



Tienen la misma plata que los karlillos, asi que has hecho bien. Eso sí, su "seguro facial" solo es efectivo en el Banco de España, al ser en pesetas y no en Euros :


----------



## electric0 (28 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Esperad que pesque mas que estoy en racha, hoy otras 18, entre ellas 4 letizias y 7 karlillos nuevos nuevos, donde no se si he metido la pata ha sido en quedarme con dos monedas de 2000 ptas del año 96 y una del 2000, aunque si no llevan plata, me las guardo....como es posible que aún en sucursales de bancos tengan monedas de 2000 pesetas???
> Como diría google, mañana voy a tener suerte.....



De 2000 pelas he pillado yo 31 piezas de varios años, en varios bancos por supuesto.... son las mismas que las de 12€ y que las de 20€, misma medida, misma aleacion, mismo peso, iguales, solo cambia el acuñado y el facial claro....

No es muy normal encontrarlas de 2000 pelas, pero de vez en cuando suena la flauta.... seran de esas que se quedaron alli, en el fondo de la caja, cuando pasamos a euros... no se mandaron al Bde y por ahi siguen dando vueltas..

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> De 2000 pelas he pillado yo 31 piezas de varios años, en varios bancos por supuesto.... son las mismas que las de 12€ y que las de 20€, misma medida, misma aleacion, mismo peso, iguales, solo cambia el acuñado y el facial claro....
> 
> No es muy normal encontrarlas de 2000 pelas, pero de vez en cuando suena la flauta.... seran de esas que se quedaron alli, en el fondo de la caja, cuando pasamos a euros... no se mandaron al Bde y por ahi siguen dando vueltas..
> 
> Un saludo.



Las de 2000 pelas tienen un pelín más de plata...


----------



## kaxkamel (29 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las de 2000 pelas tienen un pelín más de plata...



... y un micropelín de valor numis...
en ebay se venden usualmente por más de 16 euros las no circuladas


----------



## lucky starr (29 Jul 2011)

Que suerte, yo quiero mas monedas, de 12€ o 2.000 ptas. las de 20€ las veo un poco chungas todavía, pero voy a acabar comprandolas (se donde hay unas cuantas).


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las de 2000 pelas tienen un pelín más de plata...



Sera pelin de mosca, porque tienen el mismo tamaño que las de 12 y las de 20.....

Las diferencias entre unas y otras no creo que hagan rico a nadie, (so pena aparezca una tirada rara y tal)

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Que suerte, yo quiero mas monedas, de 12€ o 2.000 ptas. las de 20€ las veo un poco chungas todavía, pero voy a acabar comprandolas (se donde hay unas cuantas).



Las de 20 como te descuides..... cuando quieras ya no podras comprar, .... piensa que el el momento que la plata contenida se ponga a 18€ ó 19€ ~~ desapareceran como por arte de magia, y siendo tiradas cortas....

Un saludo


----------



## montytorri (29 Jul 2011)

Pues muchas gracias a todos por la info, yo me lo imaginaba, puesto que mi familiar “metalero” me dijo que no las había cambiado en su día, porque le gustaban y porque “llevaban plata”, pero me resultó curioso que no las hubieran enviado al BDE.
Sobre lo que se habló en su día de cuantas monedas tener, yo la pega la veo en guardarlas bien, porque nunca se sabe si te van a entrar en casa una banda y tal, yo que no tengo problemas de liquidez, por haber sido ahorrador y conservador, pienso que me quedaré, si lo consigo en las 300 monedas.

P.D. aunque los de los bancos googleen, viendo como confunden el 12 con el 20, no me dan miedo….


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Sera pelin de mosca, porque tienen el mismo tamaño que las de 12 y las de 20.....



Son un poco más grandes. Pesan 18,2 gramos. Casi 0,2 gramos más de plata.


Edito para corregir el error.


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias a todos por la info, yo me lo imaginaba, puesto que mi familiar “metalero” me dijo que no las había cambiado en su día, porque le gustaban y porque “llevaban plata”, pero me resultó curioso que no las hubieran enviado al BDE.
> Sobre lo que se habló en su día de cuantas monedas tener, yo la pega la veo en guardarlas bien, porque nunca se sabe si te van a entrar en casa una banda y tal, yo que no tengo problemas de liquidez, por haber sido ahorrador y conservador, pienso que me quedaré, si lo consigo en las 300 monedas.
> 
> P.D. aunque los de los bancos googleen, viendo como confunden el 12 con el 20, no me dan miedo….



Hay menos posibilidades de que te roben, de las que hay de que te caiga un rayo encima..... solo una precaucion.... discrecion, que nadie lo sepa, y si alguien lo sabe que nunca pueda localizarte...

Por cierto, contra mas monedas mas dificil es el supuesto robo (en caso de que seamos discretos claro) ya que es facil cargar con 300 monedas, incomodo cargar con 3000, e imposible cargar con 30.000.....

Un saludo...


----------



## _juanma_ (29 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Son un poco más grandes. Pesan 18,2 gramos. Casi dos gramos más de plata.



Dirás 0,2 gramos. Si fueran 2 gramos, sí que sería interesante buscar karlillos peseteros.


----------



## aet_78 (29 Jul 2011)

El otra día me acerqué a una sucursal de Banco "X", y me dijo que no tenía pero que en una sucursal cercana les quedaban algunas. Al día siguiente me acerqué y lo primero que me dijo es que no les quedaba ninguna. 
Cuando la comenté que un compañero suyo me dijó lo contrario, lo miró, y enseguida me saco 12 karlillos de varios años.
En otro banco, me dijeron que eran solo para clientes...me marché como había venido porque era inútil discutir con ella.
Conclusión: Buscad que todavía quedan las migajas, algo es algo.
Al final lo que suelo hacer cuando me dicen que de 12€ no tienen, pillo lo que puedo en monedas de 20€. Supongo que tenemos otra burbuja de 20€ encima y nosotros mismos no lo sabemos.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## hortera (29 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias a todos por la info, yo me lo imaginaba, puesto que mi familiar “metalero” me dijo que no las había cambiado en su día, porque le gustaban y porque “llevaban plata”, pero me resultó curioso que no las hubieran enviado al BDE.
> Sobre lo que se habló en su día de cuantas monedas tener, yo la pega la veo en guardarlas bien, porque nunca se sabe si te van a entrar en casa una banda y tal, yo que no tengo problemas de liquidez, por haber sido ahorrador y conservador, pienso que me quedaré, si lo consigo en las 300 monedas.
> 
> P.D. aunque los de los bancos googleen, viendo como confunden el 12 con el 20, no me dan miedo….



es muy dificil que entren a robarte unos ladrones, pero MUCHO CUIDADO con los que dejas entrar en tu casa, lo digo por experiencia propia, en mi caso, la chica de la limpieza...


----------



## das kind (29 Jul 2011)

hortera dijo:


> es muy dificil que entren a robarte unos ladrones, pero MUCHO CUIDADO con los que dejas entrar en tu casa, lo digo por experiencia propia, en mi caso, *la chica de la limpieza*...



¿Cómorl? :ouch:

Baneo a perpetuidad y expulsión inmediata de la SLLUDAMM (Suprema Logia Lonchafinista del Último Día Antes del Madmax)... :: un verdadero burbujirrim se limpia su casa, utiliza productos de limpieza "Bosque Verde" y reutiliza el agua de la fregona para eliminar los desechos de la digestión sin tener que tirar de la cadena... :XX::XX:

(Sí, la SLLUDAMM me la acabo de inventar ahora mismo, ¿qué pasa?) :: :XX:


----------



## das kind (29 Jul 2011)

Ah! Se me olvidaba. Hoy 70. :baba:

Ya saben, el amigo de un amigo, y eso... :


----------



## Jantias (29 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> _Alicante.
> Disponibles
> _



A Alicante llamé hace unos cuatro meses y luego hace uno. Dicen que no les queda nada. Lo más curioso de todo es que dos semanas antes de llamar la primera vez me dijeron, en el mismo teléfono, que tenían de todas las tiradas...

En Murcia volví a comprobar por las mismas fechas y también se acabaron. Una pena porque, como comenté hace tiempo y confirmó otro compañero karlillero, había una cajera que estaba más hermosa que un saco de karlillos


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jul 2011)

Actualizo la lista quitando ya las cerradas, que cerraron hace meses... xD

*Alicante.*
Agotadas
*Badajoz.*
Sin datos
*Barcelona.*
Agotadas
*Bilbao.*
Agotadas
*A Coruña.*
Disponibles
*Las Palmas.*
Sin datos
*Madrid.*
Agotadas
*Málaga.*
Agotado salvo menudeo
*Murcia.*
Agotadas
*Oviedo.*
Agotadas
*Palma de Mallorca.*
Disponibles previa reserva
*Sevilla.*
Agotadas
*Tenerife.*
Sin datos
*Valencia.*
Aparentemente agotadas
*Valladolid.*
Disponibles previa reserva
*Zaragoza.*
Disponibles, se aconseja reserva previa


----------



## montytorri (29 Jul 2011)

Os dejo algunas de las ordenes que regulaban la emisión de monedas de 2000 pesetas:

2001:http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2001/03/27/pdfs/A11308-11309.pdf

1999:http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1999/12/11/pdfs/A42777-42778.pdf

1997:http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1997/04/29/pdfs/A13619-13620.pdf

Son iguales que las de 12 euros, al menos en el BOE, que varie algo su peso, lo que digan los expertos.
Por cierto, yo también estoy esperando al amigo de un amigo y tal......y aunque en Murcia no queden, me pasaré a ver a la cajera......


----------



## das kind (29 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Por cierto, yo también estoy esperando al amigo de un amigo y tal......y aunque en Murcia no queden, *me pasaré a ver a la cajera*......



Huelga decir que este post sin las correspondientes fotos no vale nada...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes, yo pasaba por aquí, así que ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar que Geiger tiene los Kookaburras a 38 pavos, casi que ya salen más baratos al peso los k20. Yo acapararía masivamente cuando el spot esté a 32 -33 € porque hay que tener en cuenta que de k20 sólo hay dos años y con tiradas probablemente muy inferiores a las de cualquier k12 (sobre todo los travelos, más de una sucursal me ha dicho que no les mandan esa moneda cuando todos los años les envían la correspondiente) así que en cuanto se empiece a acaparar masivamente puede ser visto y no visto ¿Lo veremos este año? Yo espero verlo antes de la próxima primavera siendo muy muy conservador.

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:


----------



## padrino (30 Jul 2011)

*Un saludo a todo el foro*

Buenas tardes, desde que os empecé a leer hace unas dos semanas he quedado abducido por el tema de los Karlillos, al foro llegué rebotado desde otra página de inversiones... y cuando vi como funcionaba la cuestión de las monedas de plata no lo dudé ni un momento. ¿la razón? Fundamentalmente que llevaba un tiempo dándole vueltas a tener un dinero en bancolchón en papelitos de colores por aquello de un posible corralito y demás y por otro lado llevaba un tiempo queriendo invertir en metal físico pero ante la tremenda subida lo deseché porque los precios eran estratosféricos y subiendo..., pero si el BDE asegura a futuro el facial de la moneda... quien dijo miedo! Lo tomo como un seguro, no como una inversión, pues tengo claro que a un particular con un kilo o dos kilos de plata en monedas los posibles compradores lo van a torear en caso de querer venderlos por mucho que suba la plata ( creo que un particular tiene poco margen de negociación ), pero como seguro de tener algo de liquidez en casa si las cosas se ponen feas... y encima en metal asegurando el precio de compra, ya digo, ni lo dudé.
Expuestas las razones, resultado de 2 mañanas de búsqueda:
jueves 28 : 38 en 2 sucursales que pregunté (la gran suerte del novato ).
viernes 29 : 26 en 6 sucursales que recorrí (algo más normal ).
Experiencias que comparto:
1. De 20 euros de momento hay y yo diría que bastantes ( no en todas las sucursales).
2. De telefonear a la sucursal, preguntar si tienen, cuántas tienen..., e ir a las 2 ó 3 horas a recogerlas ya no lo hago más. El cajero te asegura que las tiene, que son de 12 y tú repreguntas... ¿de 12? Sí hombre, de 12, de 12!! llegas y como por arte de magia las de 12 no eran de 12, eran de 20. Mi conclusión: se las queda el cajero casi casi seguro, en su media hora de desayuno se mete en google y listo. Lo que lleva metido en la caja 5 años pasa a tener valor porque un colgado llama por tfno interesándose por ello. Me ha pasado sólo una vez en los 2 días pero, si me pasa una segunda la responsabilidad será mía, no del cajero.
3.Si tenemos tan claro que en lugar de billetes en bancolchón queremos tener plata en monedas de valor asegurado yo creo que independientemente de que la plata que contengan sea la misma, el criterio que se aplica me dice que también tendría que trincar las de 20 euros, lógicamente siempre con preferencia de las de 12 como es normal, pero si empiezan a escasear las de 12... y hay de 20, qe más me da que el valor en plata a día de hoy pueda ser inferior a los 20 euros si yo lo que quiero es tener cash en casa y no un apunte contable en la red informática del banco X.
4. La recolecta de plata en monedas ( de 12 ó de 20 ) se me antoja una operacion sin riesgo, sólo el "coste" de que ese dinero en monedas no te renta en el banco, la elección para mí está clara: O crece mi dinero electrónico al 3% cada año en una pantallita o tengo el dinero asegurado a valor facial en casa sin rentar el 3% pero con un potencial de subida ilimitado por el metal que contiene. La elección para mí está clara y por ello os doy las gracias a todos los que habéis participado en mantener este hilo vivo (que me he empapado entero) por haberme abierto los ojos a esta manera de comprar plata con el facial asegurado.
Nada más, esperando aportar lo que pueda un saludo a todos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

padrino dijo:


> 3.Si tenemos tan claro que en lugar de billetes en bancolchón queremos tener plata en monedas de valor asegurado yo creo que independientemente de que la plata que contengan sea la misma, el criterio que se aplica me dice que también tendría que trincar las de 20 euros, lógicamente siempre con preferencia de las de 12 como es normal, pero si empiezan a escasear las de 12... y hay de 20, qe más me da que el valor en plata a día de hoy pueda ser inferior a los 20 euros si yo lo que quiero es tener cash en casa y no un apunte contable en la red informática del banco X.



Bienvenido padrino. Y enhorabuena por ver la luz, que pocos la ven aunque la tengan delante de sus narices.

Las monedas de 20 ahora mismo no las considero interesantes pudiendo conseguir en el bid-ask monedas de 12 por debajo de 13,50 euros. La diferencia de rentabilidad si la plata sube puede ser de un 50%. No es nada despreciable. Y el riesgo, como mucho es perder un 5% (el seguro del facial tendrá siempre valor, y mayor si baja la plata).


----------



## electric0 (30 Jul 2011)

MOnedas y sus pesos...

1994--18.0
1995--18.1
1996--18.0
1997--18.1
1998--18.0
1999--18.0
2000--18.0
2001--18.2

2002--18.1
2003--18.0
2004-isabelas--18.0
2004-leticias--18.2
2005--18.0
2006--18.1
2007--18.0
2008--18.0
2009--18.0
2010--18.0

2010--18.0
2011--18.1

(Muestra aleatoria entre mas de 2000 piezas)


Ante la duda de las posibles variaciones de peso, he cojido una muestra de una moneda de cada año, desde la primera de 1994, hasta la ultima de 20€ del 2011 (travelo) y los pesos son los que observais... de una pieza a otra la variacion es de 0.2 gramos en el peor de los casos, no mas...

Ante la posible duda he pesado 10 monedas de 1994, de 1997, y de 2001, (de 2000 pelas, 30 en total) y luego varias (50) de varios años de 12 € y de 20€.....

Conclusiones.... las variaciones siguen siendo las mismas, algunas monedas (muchas) pesan 18g algunas otras (menos) 18.1g, y finalmente unas pocas (muy pocas) 18.2g... (solo una peso 17.9-18.0 oscilante)

La bascula es cutre, si, pero las variaciones no confirman que las de 2000 pelas pesen mas...... simplemente me confirman lo logico, las maquinas de fundicion, laminado, corte del cospel, acuñacion, y demas procesados son las mismas desde 1994...

Lo siento monster... en mi experiencia, da igual monedas de 2000, 12€ ó 20€ son todas las mismas... (en cuanto al metal)

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> MOnedas y sus pesos...
> 
> 1994--18.0
> 1995--18.1
> ...




Cuantas monedas de cada año has pesado?

Cuando te digo que las de 2000 ptas pesan 18,2 g. es lo que pone en los catálogos.


----------



## Atanor (31 Jul 2011)

Las de 20 además en algunas sucursales están agotadas. Yo necesito algunos carlillos para completar en números redondos los kilos de plata que quiero mantener y me voy a tirar al Bid-Ask. Como dice Monster es mas interesante que buscar las de 20.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido padrino. Y enhorabuena por ver la luz, que pocos la ven aunque la tengan delante de sus narices.
> 
> Las monedas de 20 ahora mismo no las considero interesantes pudiendo conseguir en el bid-ask monedas de 12 por debajo de 13,50 euros. La diferencia de rentabilidad si la plata sube puede ser de un 50%. No es nada despreciable. Y el riesgo, como mucho es perder un 5% (el seguro del facial tendrá siempre valor, y mayor si baja la plata).


----------



## electric0 (31 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuantas monedas de cada año has pesado?
> 
> Cuando te digo que las de 2000 ptas pesan 18,2 g. es lo que pone en los catálogos.



En total mas de 100 monedas de todo tipo (2000,12, 20) y el resultado es que son todas iguales respecto al peso, con una variacion de (mas-menos) 0.1g sobre 18.1g

¿Puede ser que mi cutre-bascula (entiendase cutre como sencilla) ande descalibrada? pues pudiera ser.... pero esos son los resultados..

Un saludo.


----------



## montytorri (31 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Os dejo algunas de las ordenes que regulaban la emisión de monedas de 2000 pesetas:
> 
> 2001:http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2001/03/27/pdfs/A11308-11309.pdf
> 
> ...




Me autocito 18g+-1g


----------



## padrino (31 Jul 2011)

El "problema" que le veo a entrar en el bid-ask para comprar una moneda de 12 euros por, pongamos por caso, 13,5 euros es que pones en riesgo un % de la inversión nada despreciable, 1,5 euros sobre 13,5 me da un 11% de riesgo si decido algún día recuperar los 12 euros en papelitos de cada moneda. Cierto es que si la plata se sigue disparando el precio de compra de 12 euros es bastante mejor que el de 20 euros por la misma cantidad de metal si alguna vez se pudiese o decidiese a vender uno la moneda por la plata que contienen. Tengo mucho más potencial de ganancia con la de 12 que con la de 20, ya depende de para qué la compra cada uno...¿como inversión?,¿cómo un seguro ante posibles corralitos, inflaciones...?
En el caso de las de 20 euros el riesgo sigue siendo cero, a pesar de que la plata suba o baje, para mí, en el caso de buscarlas en sucursal la operación la tengo clara: *hago un* *cambio de moneda*, del apunte contable o papelito a una moneda de metal, pero si *compro *en el bid-ask l*o que estoy haciendo es una inversión* porque pongo en riesgo un 11,1% del dinero invertido y en este caso espero una revalorización de la plata bastante grande , tanto como para que supere esos 13,5 euros ( lo cual a día de hoy es así ) pero si la plata que contiene baja de 13,5 estoy "perdiendo" parte de la inversión. Con los 20 euros, aparte del coste de oportunidad de no tener invertido el dinero en un plazo fijo o similar de momento no se corre riesgo de perder parte de lo cambiado. 
Como es natural, son puntos de vista diferentes, yo de momento voy a seguir intentando recoger todas las de 12 que pueda, y cuando se acaben o me harte de recorrer sucursales entonces me arrimaré a las de 20 euros en el caso de que no haya llegado a los kilos de plata que quiero guardar. Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En total mas de 100 monedas de todo tipo (2000,12, 20) y el resultado es que son todas iguales respecto al peso, con una variacion de (mas-menos) 0.1g sobre 18.1g
> 
> ¿Puede ser que mi cutre-bascula (entiendase cutre como sencilla) ande descalibrada? pues pudiera ser.... pero esos son los resultados..
> 
> Un saludo.



Si no pesas por lo menos 20-40 monedas de cada tipo y haces la media, tus datos no son estadísticamente fiables.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

padrino dijo:


> El "problema" que le veo a entrar en el bid-ask para comprar una moneda de 12 euros por, pongamos por caso, *13,5 euros es que pones en riesgo un % de la inversión nada despreciable, 1,5 euros sobre 13,5 me da un 11% de riesgo* si decido algún día recuperar los 12 euros en papelitos de cada moneda. Cierto es que si la plata se sigue disparando el precio de compra de 12 euros es bastante mejor que el de 20 euros por la misma cantidad de metal si alguna vez se pudiese o decidiese a vender uno la moneda por la plata que contienen. Tengo mucho más potencial de ganancia con la de 12 que con la de 20, ya depende de para qué la compra cada uno...¿como inversión?,¿cómo un seguro ante posibles corralitos, inflaciones...?
> *En el caso de las de 20 euros el riesgo sigue siendo cero*, a pesar de que la plata suba o baje, para mí, en el caso de buscarlas en sucursal la operación la tengo clara: *hago un* *cambio de moneda*, del apunte contable o papelito a una moneda de metal, pero si *compro *en el bid-ask l*o que estoy haciendo es una inversión* porque pongo en riesgo un 11,1% del dinero invertido y en este caso espero una revalorización de la plata bastante grande , tanto como para que supere esos 13,5 euros ( lo cual a día de hoy es así ) pero si la plata que contiene baja de 13,5 estoy "perdiendo" parte de la inversión. Con los 20 euros, aparte del coste de oportunidad de no tener invertido el dinero en un plazo fijo o similar de momento no se corre riesgo de perder parte de lo cambiado.
> Como es natural, son puntos de vista diferentes, yo de momento voy a seguir intentando recoger todas las de 12 que pueda, y cuando se acaben o me harte de recorrer sucursales entonces me arrimaré a las de 20 euros en el caso de que no haya llegado a los kilos de plata que quiero guardar. Saludos.



Te equivocas en tu análisis en varios puntos:

(1) El riesgo de comprar las monedas de 12 euros a 13,50 es de 1,50 - (valor del seguro facial). Si el valor facial supera al valor metal, entonces el seguro valdrá más. No creo que en ningún caso nadie las venda por menos de 12,50 cuando ya no se encuentren por 12. Luego el riesgo real en facial no es más de 1 euro, es decir un 7,4%

(2) El riesgo en las monedas de 20 euros no es nulo. Estás expuesto a la inflación, y precisamente queremos plata para cubrirnos de ese riesgo. Ahora mismo, en plata valen 14,80 euros. Es decir que estás pagando 5,20 euros de más en plata. Con una inflación acumulada del 26%, suponiendo que la plata suba igual que la inflación, perderías esa cantidad. El riesgo inflación es perder un 26%.


----------



## electric0 (31 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si no pesas por lo menos 20-40 monedas de cada tipo y haces la media, tus datos no son estadísticamente fiables.



De algunas de 2000 pelas (algunos años) no tengo 20 para pesar, de 12€ de algunos años podria pesar mas de 500, y de 20€ tengo pocas tambien y mno me daria para pesar 40...... pero si me da igual :XX::XX::XX::XX: si al final se pesaran todas en masa :XX::XX::XX::XX: y gramo arriba, gramo abajo me dara igual..... (quizas se libren del peso las de 20€ si no pasa mucho tiempo hasta que las tenga que usar, si no ni eso)

No se lo que dice el BOE de los pesos, ni lo he mirado la verdad... pero no voy a pelear por una docena de gramos en 40 kilos, :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> De algunas de 2000 pelas (algunos años) no tengo 20 para pesar, de 12€ de algunos años podria pesar mas de 500, y de 20€ tengo pocas tambien y mno me daria para pesar 40...... pero si me da igual :XX::XX::XX::XX: si al final se pesaran todas en masa :XX::XX::XX::XX: y gramo arriba, gramo abajo me dara igual..... (quizas se libren del peso las de 20€ si no pasa mucho tiempo hasta que las tenga que usar, si no ni eso)
> 
> No se lo que dice el BOE de los pesos, ni lo he mirado la verdad... pero no voy a pelear por una docena de gramos en 40 kilos, :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un saludo.



Electric0, lo que hay que hacer es decir cuantas has pesado de cada año. Con eso nos hacemos una idea de la fiabilidad de la medida. Está claro que todas las monedas tienen un porcentaje de tolerancia.


----------



## padrino (31 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te equivocas en tu análisis en varios puntos:
> 
> (1) El riesgo de comprar las monedas de 12 euros a 13,50 es de 1,50 - (valor del seguro facial). Si el valor facial supera al valor metal, entonces el seguro valdrá más. No creo que en ningún caso nadie las venda por menos de 12,50 cuando ya no se encuentren por 12. Luego el riesgo real en facial no es más de 1 euro, es decir un 7,4%
> 
> (2) El riesgo en las monedas de 20 euros no es nulo. Estás expuesto a la inflación, y precisamente queremos plata para cubrirnos de ese riesgo. Ahora mismo, en plata valen 14,80 euros. Es decir que estás pagando 5,20 euros de más en plata. Con una inflación acumulada del 26%, suponiendo que la plata suba igual que la inflación, perderías esa cantidad. El riesgo inflación es perder un 26%.



Oído cocina Monsterspeculator, *si lo que queremos es plata en monedas y no el facial de la moneda*, es evidente que pagar 20 euros por algo que en plata lleva 14,8 euros a precio actual no es un buen negocio por descontado, por lo tanto habrá que seguir visitando sucursales y sopesando el gasto en tiempo, coche... si merece o no merece la pena. El lunes voy a hacer una prueba en mi sucursal bancaria a ver si les solicito que me hagan una petición a su red de oficinas de todas las que tengan de 12 euros si me mandan a freir espárragos o sale algo positivo. Se me abrió la posibilidad porque en 2 sucursales que visité de mi mismo banco/caja me ofrecieron la posibilidad de pedirlas aunque yo no fuese cliente de esa sucursal en concreto, cuando les pregunté que a quién las solicitaban, si a la red de oficinas o al BDE, no supieron darme respuesta concreta, de lo que deduzco que esos cajeros no sabían que del BDE no les van a mandar nada, pero me quedó la duda...¿Y si las piden a su red de oficinas más cercanas y no tengo yo que pateármelas una a una...? Demasiado fácil me parece de todos modos. Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

No te entiendo. Si puedes conseguirlas por 12 euros las de 12 euros no sé que historias te montas. Que el facial sea 12 o 20 te la pela. 5 monedas de 12 euros tienen el mismo facial que 3 de 20 y mucha más plata.


----------



## asqueado (31 Jul 2011)

padrino dijo:


> El "problema" que le veo a entrar en el bid-ask para comprar una moneda de 12 euros por, pongamos por caso, 13,5 euros es que pones en riesgo un % de la inversión nada despreciable, 1,5 euros sobre 13,5 me da un 11% de riesgo si decido algún día recuperar los 12 euros en papelitos de cada moneda. Cierto es que si la plata se sigue disparando el precio de compra de 12 euros es bastante mejor que el de 20 euros por la misma cantidad de metal si alguna vez se pudiese o decidiese a vender uno la moneda por la plata que contienen. Tengo mucho más potencial de ganancia con la de 12 que con la de 20, ya depende de para qué la compra cada uno...¿como inversión?,¿cómo un seguro ante posibles corralitos, inflaciones...?
> En el caso de las de 20 euros el riesgo sigue siendo cero, a pesar de que la plata suba o baje, para mí, en el caso de buscarlas en sucursal la operación la tengo clara: *hago un* *cambio de moneda*, del apunte contable o papelito a una moneda de metal, pero si *compro *en el bid-ask l*o que estoy haciendo es una inversión* porque pongo en riesgo un 11,1% del dinero invertido y en este caso espero una revalorización de la plata bastante grande , tanto como para que supere esos 13,5 euros ( lo cual a día de hoy es así ) pero si la plata que contiene baja de 13,5 estoy "perdiendo" parte de la inversión. Con los 20 euros, aparte del coste de oportunidad de no tener invertido el dinero en un plazo fijo o similar de momento no se corre riesgo de perder parte de lo cambiado.
> Como es natural, son puntos de vista diferentes, yo de momento voy a seguir intentando recoger todas las de 12 que pueda, y cuando se acaben o me harte de recorrer sucursales entonces me arrimaré a las de 20 euros en el caso de que no haya llegado a los kilos de plata que quiero guardar. Saludos.



En primer lugar bienvenido al foro.Mira el que quiera hacer negocio con los karlillos en poco tiempo, se equivoca y muchisimo. Las inversiones de los metales hay que realizarlos a largo plazo y con los karlillos tienes una doble ventaja, que el facial te lo pueden dar cuando tu quieras y se van revalorizando poco a poco y sin prisas puedes ganar mucho, yo te puedo poner muchos ejemplos, pero te cuento que yo compraba hace poco tiempo, entre 2 y 3 años el kilo a 300 euros, y mira el precio que esta ahora, que entidad bancaria te da ese porcentaje tan elevado.NINGUNA
Para mi el RIESGO es cuando inviertes en la bolsa, primero porque no tengo ni puta idea y segundo que a los que entienden lo dejan en calzocillos y pelotas en un pis pas me entiendes, aqui tengo una moneda que la puedo tocar y que tiene unos gramos de plata u oro.Todo el mundo no ha tenido la posibilidad de cangear los billetes por las monedas en el BDE, o de ir en sucursal en sucursal, bien porque no tiene tiempo o porque no queda ni una pieza. Te cuento que yo he comprado varias veces varios cientos en el Bid-Ask, todo correcto por ambas partes, asi como tambien le he pedido a mi entidad bancaria de las de 20 del mundial y sin problemas.Prefiero tener monedas, que no papelitos de colores que lo unico que nos pueden servir es para calentarnos las manos o para limpiarnos el trasero. La Historia asi lo ha demostrado. Y por ultimo prefiero perder ese % que dices que se perderia en el Bid-Ask, a no tener nada.::


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 Jul 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> En primer lugar bienvenido al foro.Mira el que quiera hacer negocio con los karlillos en poco tiempo, se equivoca y muchisimo. Las inversiones de los metales hay que realizarlos a largo plazo y con los karlillos tienes una doble ventaja, que el facial te lo pueden dar cuando tu quieras y se van revalorizando poco a poco y sin prisas puedes ganar mucho, yo te puedo poner muchos ejemplos, pero te cuento que yo compraba hace poco tiempo, entre 2 y 3 años el kilo a 300 euros, y mira el precio que esta ahora, que entidad bancaria te da ese porcentaje tan elevado.NINGUNA
> Para mi el RIESGO es cuando inviertes en la bolsa, primero porque no tengo ni puta idea y segundo que a los que entienden lo dejan en calzocillos y pelotas en un pis pas me entiendes, aqui tengo una moneda que la puedo tocar y que tiene unos gramos de plata u oro.Todo el mundo no ha tenido la posibilidad de cangear los billetes por las monedas en el BDE, o de ir en sucursal en sucursal, bien porque no tiene tiempo o porque no queda ni una pieza. Te cuento que yo he comprado varias veces varios cientos en el Bid-Ask, todo correcto por ambas partes, asi como tambien le he pedido a mi entidad bancaria de las de 20 del mundial y sin problemas.Prefiero tener monedas, que no papelitos de colores que lo unico que nos pueden servir es para calentarnos las manos o para limpiarnos el trasero. La Historia asi lo ha demostrado. Y por ultimo prefiero perder ese % que dices que se perderia en el Bid-Ask, a no tener nada.::



para manejar físico para especular a corto plazo mejor tirar de ETF o futuros. El físico hay que verlo como un seguro a largo plazo, lo que tampoco implica que no puedas ir comprando o vendiendo según la cotización.


----------



## Jantias (31 Jul 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> _Hamijo_, me he limitado a copiar-pegar lo que había con la información que he conseguido de donde la he conseguido. Otras provincias las deben actualizar los que por allí frecuente, compañero.



Ya hombre, si sólo comentaba lo que sé. No quise despreciar en ningún momento tu aportación...


----------



## Atanor (31 Jul 2011)

No me había fijado. ¿Como es que tienen un premium tan alto las Kookaburras? Es mayor que los pandas.



perlenbacher dijo:


> Buenas tardes, yo pasaba por aquí, así que ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar que Geiger tiene los Kookaburras a 38 pavos, casi que ya salen más baratos al peso los k20. Yo acapararía masivamente cuando el spot esté a 32 -33 € porque hay que tener en cuenta que de k20 sólo hay dos años y con tiradas probablemente muy inferiores a las de cualquier k12 (sobre todo los travelos, más de una sucursal me ha dicho que no les mandan esa moneda cuando todos los años les envían la correspondiente) así que en cuanto se empiece a acaparar masivamente puede ser visto y no visto ¿Lo veremos este año? Yo espero verlo antes de la próxima primavera siendo muy muy conservador.
> 
> Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:


----------



## skifi (1 Ago 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> No me había fijado. ¿Como es que tienen un premium tan alto las Kookaburras? Es mayor que los pandas.



Hace unas semanas llegaron a la cifra máxima que se iban a emitir este año. Así que la Casa de la Moneda Australiana no acuña más que las que ya hay.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Buenas tardes, yo pasaba por aquí, así que ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar que Geiger tiene los Kookaburras a 38 pavos, casi que ya salen más baratos al peso los k20. Yo acapararía masivamente cuando el spot esté a 32 -33 € porque hay que tener en cuenta que de k20 sólo hay dos años y con tiradas probablemente muy inferiores a las de cualquier k12 (sobre todo los travelos, más de una sucursal me ha dicho que no les mandan esa moneda cuando todos los años les envían la correspondiente) así que en cuanto se empiece a acaparar masivamente puede ser visto y no visto ¿Lo veremos este año? Yo espero verlo antes de la próxima primavera siendo muy muy conservador.
> 
> Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:



Yo pienso igual, la marca la tengo en 33.

Lo de las kookaburras es raro ¿Esta moneda tiene algo especial?
Lo digo porque las kookaburras de 1 Kg es la forma más rentable de adquirir plata de inversión, las kookaburras de 2 onzas es de las más caras y las de 10 onzas están en la media más o menos.

Lo digo después de jugar un poco con los números de silberinvestor. A diferencia del oro, donde la variación no llega al 5%, según se elija una formato de plata u otro el precio en €/gramos puede llegar a variar un 27%.


----------



## Moncho (1 Ago 2011)

estais ya acaparando de 20euros?


----------



## padrino (1 Ago 2011)

No sé si no me expliqué bien en la presentación que hice el primer día en el foro, pero de todos modos aclaro y repito que mi intención no es la de dar pelotazos o inversiones jugosas en dos meses o tres, comprendo y sé que lo de los metales es otra cosa diferente a bolsa y demás .Mi intención es igual a la de la mayoría de vosotros, quiero tener efectivo en casa y prefiero que sea en monedas de plata que en papelitos de colores, y si encima la plata vale más que el facial de la moneda mejor que mejor. Sólo es eso.
Por cierto, cada vez tengo más claro que el primer día tuve la suerte del novato, porque este tercer día he recorrido doce sucursales y cero monedas. De 20 euros, lo digo como dato, quedaban en 2 de las 12 sucursales, en el resto tampoco había de 20 euros. Saludos a todos.


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Ago 2011)

Agotadisimas



skifi dijo:


> Hace unas semanas llegaron a la cifra máxima que se iban a emitir este año. Así que la Casa de la Moneda Australiana no acuña más que las que ya hay.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Ago 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Agotadisimas



joder, pues todavía queda medio año.


A propósito de esto:
¿Alguien sabe en qué mes sale la info de las monedas del BdE del año que viene?, ¿Cuándo sabremos si van a ser de 20, 50 o ya no van a haber más?


----------



## mk73 (1 Ago 2011)

en estas piezas australianas no se si alguien se ha dado cuenta pero hay uno o dos anyos (creo que es el 1990) donde el valor facial en vez de marcar 1 dolar en las de onza, se marcaba 5 dolares

evidentemente que esas si valen dinero y son buscadas; y dificiles de encontrar

tampoco me digais por que les dio de acunyar ese valor o si fue variante o que

yo tengo una en mi coleccion


----------



## vigobay (1 Ago 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> No me había fijado. ¿Como es que tienen un premium tan alto las Kookaburras? Es mayor que los pandas.



*Hasta el año 2010 tenían una tirada de 300.000 unidades anuales* y además cada año cambian su diseño. *Este año han aumentado la tirada por primera vez hasta 500.000 unidades* y la demanda aún así ha sido brutal por lo que lo lógico es lo que ha ocurrido. Para mí no era razonable que los Pandas tuviesen más premium siendo tiradas mayores.

El hecho que se hayan agotado las del 2011 pronto ha disparado la espoleta aunque hay que tener presente que las Kookas del 2011 llevan a la venta desde Octubre-Noviembre del 2010 así que les pilló todo el subidón.

Resumiendo:


Diseño muy bonito y que cambia cada año que las hace atractivas para colección y no sólo como inversión
Encapsuladas individualmente y precintadas en paquetes de 20 que le dan mayor resistencia al paso de los años.
Tirada corta para ser onzas de plata que no se puede aumentar una vez decidida. Para que tengas una comparativa y hagas una idea este año ya se llevan vendido más de 20 millones de Eagles. Los pandas de plata tienen tiradas mayores durante los pasados años de unas 600.000 unidades aunque estaría bien si alguién puede poner datos exactos así que es lógico que tengan mayor premium kookas que Pandas aunque al final lo que lo consigue es la ley de oferta y demanda que puede ser muy caprichosa.

Yo por tanto prefiero las Kookas a los pandas y de hecho cuando lo decidí no se valoraban tanto. Al final fué una decisión acertada y a nivel de bonitas para mi son mis favoritas, pero también es verdad que las conseguí con mucho menos premium que ahora. También tengo que decir que por supuesto no hay que olvidar los karlillos que son una parte importante de mi inversión pero la diversificación es buena y dependerá de los precios de compra lo que interese más en cada momento o de lo que quieras hacer porque a muy largo plazo el invertir en estas monedas o incluso coleccionarlas puede ser una inversión muy interesante aunque ahora parezcan caras y sino que se lo pregunten a los que compraron pandas de hace unos años.








Saludos metaleros,


----------



## asqueado (1 Ago 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> en estas piezas australianas no se si alguien se ha dado cuenta pero hay uno o dos anyos (creo que es el 1990) donde el valor facial en vez de marcar 1 dolar en las de onza, se marcaba 5 dolares
> 
> evidentemente que esas si valen dinero y son buscadas; y dificiles de encontrar
> 
> ...



Precisamete acabo de recibir un correo de una vendedora de Ebay alemana, que le he comprado en varias ocasiones, pero no a traves de esa web, la puesta en venta de la citada moneda, aqui os pongo el enlace, ademas las ha rebajado un 5% y veo que tiene varias a la venta.

http://***.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&buyerid=L6rwn9EkeWtogTOUNI3+4w==&refid=store

cambiar los asteriscos por c-g-i pero sin los quiones

Desde luego estan tomando un precio inimaginable


----------



## kapandji (1 Ago 2011)

buenas a todos....
solo llevo dos semanas siguiendo el foro y este es mi primer mensaje. Como varios de vosotros me interesó lo de las monedas de 12 euros porque no se en que quedará el euro, si nos saldremo, si con todo el dinero papel impreso podremos comprar algo, y quería algo medianamente seguro. Que las monedas tienen plata y un valor facial que será siempre reconocido por el bde, independientemente de que la plata suba o baje.....
LLevo este tiempo mirando en ebay y demás precios de monedas y lingotes de plata, pero la buena nueva es que hoy acabo de conseguir 400 a 12 euros, un saludo a todos y que nos vaya bien....


----------



## landasurf (1 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> buenas a todos....
> solo llevo dos semanas siguiendo el foro y este es mi primer mensaje. Como varios de vosotros me interesó lo de las monedas de 12 euros porque no se en que quedará el euro, si nos saldremo, si con todo el dinero papel impreso podremos comprar algo, y quería algo medianamente seguro. Que las monedas tienen plata y un valor facial que será siempre reconocido por el bde, independientemente de que la plata suba o baje.....
> LLevo este tiempo mirando en ebay y demás precios de monedas y lingotes de plata, pero la buena nueva es que hoy acabo de conseguir 400 a 12 euros, un saludo a todos y que nos vaya bien....



¿400 monedas de 12 euros?, ¿de una tirada y al precio de 12 euros?.
¿Y donde las has conseguido, si no es mucha indiscreccion?


----------



## kapandji (1 Ago 2011)

hablando con el interventor de un banco.... yo pensaba que no iba a colar pero mira.......
la suerte del novato...


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ago 2011)

Ya empezamos....

Es subir la plata y saltan como resortes.


----------



## kapandji (1 Ago 2011)

??????????????????


----------



## Tilione (1 Ago 2011)

Hay alguna fecha de caducidad para cambiar los karlillos al valor facial?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ago 2011)

Tilione dijo:


> Hay alguna fecha de caducidad para cambiar los karlillos al valor facial?



No, llegado el momento creo que legalmente se establecería un período de canje. Todavía se pueden canjear las pesetas que estaban en circulación en el momento del paso al euro.


----------



## mk73 (1 Ago 2011)

esa misma pieza del año 1990, es la que yo tengo. Y la compré hace ya añosssss.


----------



## kapandji (1 Ago 2011)

pues no fui yo, fue mi padre que tiene confianza y se las pidió. Yo soy el primer sorprendido no en vano ya estaba mirando en ebay, pero mira, sónó la flauta.
Ya había mandado a mi mujer a preguntar en 4 sucursales y nada. Creo que tiene que ver la confianza con la gente de dentro del banco.
de todas maneras no se si me habré pasado con 400, pero despues de ver lo de hoy de la bolsa, prima de riesgo y demás.... (en fin el tiempo dirá si me he equivocado).
Resumen: quien tiene un amigo dentro de un banco tiene un tesoro??????


----------



## alienhunter (2 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> pues no fui yo, fue mi padre que tiene confianza y se las pidió. Yo soy el primer sorprendido no en vano ya estaba mirando en ebay, pero mira, sónó la flauta.
> Ya había mandado a mi mujer a preguntar en 4 sucursales y nada. Creo que tiene que ver la confianza con la gente de dentro del banco.
> de todas maneras no se si me habré pasado con 400, pero despues de ver lo de hoy de la bolsa, prima de riesgo y demás.... (en fin el tiempo dirá si me he equivocado).
> Resumen: quien tiene un amigo dentro de un banco tiene un tesoro??????



Yo no creo que seas un Troll; ya estoy cargado de monedas, pero la ultima vez que consegui fueron 300 y fue haciendo algo parecido, ya no quedaban en el BDE de Oviedo y a traves de un director de una sucursal me las solicito y en unos dias las tenia


----------



## landasurf (2 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> hablando con el interventor de un banco.... yo pensaba que no iba a colar pero mira.......
> la suerte del novato...



Dificil de creer, cuando no imposible. ¿Y cual es el Banco y la sucursal en concreto?... supongo que no habra ningun problema en saberlo para que a los que les quede cerca lo puedan intentar ¿no?


----------



## hablando_en_plata (2 Ago 2011)

Pues yo me lo creo... Yo he conseguido algunas por el mismo método...



landasurf dijo:


> Dificil de creer, cuando no imposible. ¿Y cual es el Banco y la sucursal en concreto?... supongo que no habra ningun problema en saberlo para que a los que les quede cerca lo puedan intentar ¿no?


----------



## electric0 (2 Ago 2011)

Venga.... ya esta..... ea, ea, ea..... ay mi niño¡¡¡¡..........

Visto lo visto la conclusion es que se dispara la plata en 3, 2, 1, ya....

Si es que siempre es lo mismo, cuando llega el porrompomperio, nos ponemos todos a bailar..... mira que nos va la juerga....

[modo ironico HDLGP off]


----------



## montytorri (2 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos los metaleros, por cierto al de las 400 monedas de una tacada, decirle con cariño que es un “cabroncete “ y que sabemos donde vives….
Yo también estoy esperando una gestión de esas, pero yo no quería levantar la liebre y he pedido 100, que creo que podré conseguir....

En otro orden de cosas, me gustaría preguntaros, si hay alguna forma de conservar las monedas que nos dan sin la funda o si en los chinos o algún sitio mas especializado se puede encontrar algún plástico que no las deteriore.
Gracias a todos por descubrirme y escribir en este hilo.

P.D. Sigo teniendo mas o menos suerte en mi busqueda, llevo 100 monedas en dos semanas, pero el esfuerzo es minino, de cola en cola, eso si, solo de 8:30 a 9, mañana voy a la última sucursal del pueblo donde curro, espero que tengan algo y a la vuelta recogeré las 4 que me deje ayer, por no llevar suficiente efectivo....
A mi no me preguntan nada, "vengo buscando esto" cuantas quieres, las que tengas....pues tengo 10, pues me las llevo, pero sospecho que en algún sitio donde he ido, se las están quedando los de la caja, por las caritas que me han puesto.....

saludos


----------



## Crivit (2 Ago 2011)

Pues coincido con la sugerencia de montytorri. A ver si alguien nos aconseja la manera de guardar esos karlillos sueltos que tenemos sin funda.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Ago 2011)

Crivit dijo:


> Pues coincido con la sugerencia de montytorri. A ver si alguien nos aconseja la manera de guardar esos karlillos sueltos que tenemos sin funda.



Haces una pila, la enrollas con un folio y la envuelves con cinta de embalar, luego guardas los rollos en un taper. Espero que el folio no tenga cloros ni nada raro que reaccione con el canto de las monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Ago 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, me gustaría preguntaros, si hay alguna forma de conservar las monedas que nos dan sin la funda o si en los chinos o algún sitio mas especializado se puede encontrar algún plástico que no las deteriore.
> Gracias a todos por descubrirme y escribir en este hilo.



Saludos montytorri.

Hace tiempo se comentó los tubos de fontanería de PVC de talla 40mm son perfectos para los karlillos. Se pueden cortar a medida. Quedó la duda si el PVC podía reaccionar con la plata. Sospecho que no porque los tubos de bullion internacional son de PVC (tal vez de un tipo diferente).


----------



## asqueado (3 Ago 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, me gustaría preguntaros, si hay alguna forma de conservar las monedas que nos dan sin la funda o si en los chinos o algún sitio mas especializado se puede encontrar algún plástico que no las deteriore.



Bueno existen una bolsas de solapa de Polipropileno de diferentes medidas la de 40 x 60 vienen al dedillo, yo las suelo meter ahi, el paquete de 100 bolsas creo que vale un euro.

http://herramientasdejoyeria.es/familia-toq.html?start=24

si es para guardarlas como inversion durante mucho tiempo si te aconsejo que las pongas en algun sitio, ahora bien si es para la fundicion que mas te da como esten. Enrollalas en bastante papel de aluminio por si llega algun invitado no deseado, tu ya sabes a lo que me refiero.:XX:



.


----------



## Takolo (3 Ago 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno existen una bolsas de solapa de Polipropileno de diferentes medidas la de 40 x 60 vienen al dedillo, yo las suelo meter ahi, el paquete de 100 bolsas creo que vale un euro.
> .



Sobre todo aseguraos de que no son los clásicos sobrecillos con solapa que te venden en las numismáticas.
Son de PVC y el cloro se libera con los años por mucho que te prometan otra cosa::bla:
Unos cuantos cientos de duros de plata, guardados desde 1993, me han aparecido completamente cubiertos de una pátina verde y grasienta.:´´(
No parecen corroídos, pero han perdido todo su "eye appeal". Dan asquito.
Aunque si acaban en la fundición poco importa eso.:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Ago 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno existen una bolsas de solapa de Polipropileno de diferentes medidas la de 40 x 60 vienen al dedillo, yo las suelo meter ahi, el paquete de 100 bolsas creo que vale un euro.
> 
> http://herramientasdejoyeria.es/familia-toq.html?start=24
> 
> ...



¿Qué efecto provoca el papel de aluminio sobre los detectores de metales?


----------



## gurrumino (3 Ago 2011)

Creo que si el detector discrimina distintos metales sirve de poco el papel de aluminio , igual lo marea un poco si acaso .Pero igual me equivoco .


----------



## WhiZoX (3 Ago 2011)

Queridos burbujistas, vengo a pediros ayuda. Tras tirarme dos tardes seguidas leyendo los dos hilos oficiales de "Comprar monedas de plata", la cabeza está a punto de explotarme y necesito que me confirméis un pequeño resumen (aclarar que soy un completo novato en la materia):

- Las más interesantes son las de 12€ de plata (karlillos) ¿dónde puedo ver imágenes, distintos años/colecciones?
- ¿Puedo conseguirlas en cualquier sucursal de cualquier banco/caja y de cualqueir pueblo/ciudad? (siempre que tenga disponibles, claro).
- ¿Debo pagar algún tipo de comisión? Según he entendido no, solo el valor facial de 12€.
- ¿Cómo se las pido al cajero para no animarle a googlear? "Hola, ¿tenéis monedas de 12€?" (debería añadir la palabra plata, ¿o mejor no para no animarle a googlear como digo?)
- ¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de conservarlas?

Gracias de antemano, y perdonad si esto suena muy repetitivo, pero os juro que la cabeza me va a estallar después de casi 150 páginas (a 40 mensajes/página)!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Ago 2011)

WhiZoX dijo:


> Queridos burbujistas, vengo a pediros ayuda. Tras tirarme dos tardes seguidas leyendo los dos hilos oficiales de "Comprar monedas de plata", la cabeza está a punto de explotarme y necesito que me confirméis un pequeño resumen (aclarar que soy un completo novato en la materia):
> 
> - Las más interesantes son las de 12€ de plata (karlillos) ¿dónde puedo ver imágenes, distintos años/colecciones?*las de 2000 pesetas, 12€ y 20 € tienen las mismas características. Aquí las tienes: Monedas conmemorativas de plata (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (las tiradas son máximas y muy superiores a la real)*
> - ¿Puedo conseguirlas en cualquier sucursal de cualquier banco/caja y de cualqueir pueblo/ciudad? (siempre que tenga disponibles, claro).*Sí.Otra cosa es que sólo te las den si eres cliente (desconozco si esto es legal)*
> ...



Pues eso mismo.


----------



## WhiZoX (3 Ago 2011)

Enormemente agradecido, perlenbacher.

Ahora es cuando planteo la paja mental del día:

Si no me fallan los cálculos (seguro que he fallado en algo), un Karlillo me constaría 12€ valor facial, y, teniendo en cuenta el valor actual €/onza de la plata, el valor de la plata de un Karlillo es de 16,65€!?

¿Estoy en lo cierto, o completamente equivocado?

P.d: Si a alguno os parece una ofensa a la inteligencia algo de lo que plantee, disculpad pero hace poco que he llegado a burbuja.info


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Ago 2011)

WhiZoX dijo:


> P.d: Si a alguno os parece una ofensa a la inteligencia algo de lo que plantee, disculpad pero hace poco que he llegado a burbuja.info



Lo que me parece es que no te has leído lo que dices que te has leído y si ya estás mezclando los gramos de plata fina con los euros pues empiezas a oler a troll.

La moneda tiene 16.65 gramos de plata fina. Ahora mismo la cotización de la plata está en unos 0.93 €/gramo.


----------



## WhiZoX (3 Ago 2011)

FoSz2, créeme que mi última intención es ser un troll random de foros.

El problema, como he dicho arriba, al leer tanto es que tenía un cacao mental. El error ha debido ser que, según he leído en uno de los innumerables mensajes, aquí nos guiamos por "Onzas troy" = 31,1034768 gramos.

Siendo así, sí que me sale el 0.93€/gramo que me indicas. Así que ya he hecho la corrección pertinente en las formulitas y todos contentos.

Gracias


----------



## electric0 (3 Ago 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que me parece es que *no te has leído lo que dices que te has leído* y si ya estás mezclando los gramos de plata fina con los euros pues* empiezas a oler a troll.*
> 
> La moneda tiene 16.65 gramos de plata fina. Ahora mismo la cotización de la plata está en unos 0.93 €/gramo.



Estimado FoSz2, no se le puede decir a Ud. nada, pues se les debe reconocer (a ellos) las habilidades crecientes que hacen cada vez mas dificil el reconocimento a primera vista, ... pero si, huele, ..... el principal indicador, nos guste o no, es mas que el precio, es el repunte al alza.....

Menos mas que lo tenemos claro ¿a que si?

MI mas cordial saludo.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Ago 2011)

Lo resumo para recién llegados (que a mí me lo hicieron):

Peso:18 gramos
Ley: 925 milésimas (92,5% de su peso es plata fina)
Contenido de plata fina: 16.65 g.

16.65 g equivalen a 0.5353 onzas troy.


Valor facial: 12€ (exactamente igual que una moneda de 2 euros o un billete de 10)
Valor de su contenido en plata fina: según cotización. Aquí la puedes ver en gramos, onzas y kilos:
Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
Valor numismático: El valor de la plata más un premiun que dependerá del vendedor, la oferta-demanda, etc. Pero actualmente nadie le otorga ningún valor numismático.


Los k20 son monedas exactamente iguales, pero su valor facial es de 20 euros en lugar de 12. Actualmente si adquieres 16.65 gramos de plata fina por 12 euros, estás comprando por debajo de su precio de mercado. Sin embargo, si adquieres 16.65 gramos de plata fina por 20 euros estás pagando por encima del precio de mercado (aunque cada vez menos).

La gran ventaja de los karlillos es que nunca valdrán menos de 12 euros. De forma que si la plata sube los puedes utilizar como plata; pero si la plata se desploma, siempre podrás ingresar los 12 euros en tu cuenta del banco, o ir al Banco de España a que te cambien monedas de plata por monedas de niquel o bien ir al carrefour y pagar con ellas por un valor de 12 euros.
No hace falta decir que si plata está por las nubes es una estupidez utilizar su valor facial.

Para los que no las hayáis visto nunca:
karlillos - Buscar con Google


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Estimado FoSz2, no se le puede decir a Ud. nada



Un poco violento sí que me he sentido con la respuesta que he dado. Sobre todo porque yo también soy un patoso. Pero bueno, espero que ese resumen que acabo de hacer sea suficiente penitencia


----------



## Jantias (3 Ago 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que me parece es que no te has leído lo que dices que te has leído y si ya estás mezclando los gramos de plata fina con los euros pues empiezas a oler a troll.
> 
> La moneda tiene 16.65 gramos de plata fina. Ahora mismo la cotización de la plata está en unos 0.93 €/gramo.



Haya paz... Las preguntas que plantea el compañero también me las hacía yo hace no mucho. Ahora a base de leer el hilo casi todos los días y de alternar eso con algún libro de economía básica, voy entendiendo algunas cosillas. Habéis conseguido que muchos nos interesemos por estos temas y nos pongamos a aprender con empeño. Pero a veces la cosa es más lenta de lo que quisiéramos. No es vergonzoso ser ignorante, sino el no tratar de dejar de serlo...

Ya que estamos: gracias a todos por lo que he podido aprender en este tiempo. ¡Pero no nos desaniméis!


----------



## asqueado (3 Ago 2011)

Takolo dijo:


> Sobre todo aseguraos de que no son los clásicos sobrecillos con solapa que te venden en las numismáticas.
> Son de PVC y el cloro se libera con los años por mucho que te prometan otra cosa::bla:
> Unos cuantos cientos de duros de plata, guardados desde 1993, me han aparecido completamente cubiertos de una pátina verde y grasienta.:´´(
> No parecen corroídos, pero han perdido todo su "eye appeal". Dan asquito.
> Aunque si acaban en la fundición poco importa eso.:




Bueno si te refieres a estas fundas de PVC







si son malas para guardar las monedas cierto tiempo, ahora bien para su envio o transporte por algunos dias creo que no.
Yo me refiero a unas bolsas, las hay de muchas medidas, las compran principalmente las joyerias, porque los articulos que ponen en exposicion en el escaparate se le toman y ahi meten desde pulseras, hasta medallas, pendientes etc. ( anteriormente ya te he puesto las fotos)
Tambien existen los clasicos cartones, los hay con solapa y sin ella y en el centro una papel similar al las bolsas que te describo y por ultimo las famosas capsulas de metraquilato, hay es donde se debe de guardar las monedas de coleccion.


----------



## asqueado (3 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Qué efecto provoca el papel de aluminio sobre los detectores de metales?



Creo que los desorienta y si pones al lado algo que pueda despistar mucho mejor.
Te puedo decir que yo he recibido desde el otro lado del Atlantico, alguna que otra moneda, de diferentes numismaticas y amigos, y todas envueltas y por la experiencia de una de ellas, me conto que pasaban inadventidas las mismas si le pones algun grueso de dicho papel, luego un cartoncillo que cubra toda la carta y no se note nada que existan escalon, al parecer cuando pasan por las maquinas de correos y demas, pues ya sabes, yo nunca me han parado nada, ni he tenido ningun problema. yo te cuento lo que me dijeron y mi experiencia en dichos envios.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Ago 2011)

Evidentemente las capsulas son lo mejor, la cuestión es que no merece la pena comprar cientos de cápsulas para monedas que se van a vender al peso, además del hecho de que la cápsula ocupa espacio.

Hace mucho que no compro cápsulas, pero supongo que se pueden conseguir por no más de 30 céntimos.


----------



## asqueado (4 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Evidentemente las capsulas son lo mejor, la cuestión es que no merece la pena comprar cientos de cápsulas para monedas que se van a vender al peso, además del hecho de que la cápsula ocupa espacio.
> 
> Hace mucho que no compro cápsulas, pero supongo que se pueden conseguir por no más de 30 céntimos.



No, no merece la pena, yo solo meto en la misma mis monedas de coleccion, desconozco del precio actual de las capsulas, la ultima vez que compre hice un pedido grande junto a bandejas al objeto de ahorrar envio de portes, yo suelo comprar aqui
http://www.creafil.es/jpg/MKESP11.pdf?pag=1
tiene de todo y cosas muy interesantes para todas colecciones


----------



## _juanma_ (4 Ago 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> No, no merece la pena, yo solo meto en la misma mis monedas de coleccion, desconozco del precio actual de las capsulas, la ultima vez que compre hice un pedido grande junto a bandejas al objeto de ahorrar envio de portes, yo suelo comprar aqui
> http://www.creafil.es/jpg/MKESP11.pdf?pag=1
> tiene de todo y cosas muy interesantes para todas colecciones



Y barato, al menos cuando yo compraba cosiilas hace ya unos añitos.


----------



## Ahorroman (4 Ago 2011)

Queriendo ampliar mi bancolchon de karlillos, pasan estas cosas...

Haciendo tiempo para que viniera el sueño, que cogido el coche, un fajo de billetes y me he ido con intención de saquear el fondo de las cajas de las sucursales de la población vecina (9000hab), decir que a pesar de tener varias docenas de karlillos, nunca me habia dado por ampliar mi busqueda...

Resultado: 
-10 karlillos sin circular y precintadas en una caja de la comarca del vino catalán, todas de 2010 y en una unica tira.
- 2 karlillos en identicas condiciones, tambien del 2010, en caja muy 'junteta'
- Resto de oficinas, con un: hace un tiempo si, ahora ya no.... adeu bon dia!!

Le he pillao el gustillo de excursiones nada mas abrir oficinas... tengo demasiados papelitos de colores por cambiar aun...


----------



## Takolo (4 Ago 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno si te refieres a estas fundas de PVC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto! Esas de tu foto son las bolsas de PVC. Por supuesto que son excelentes para el envío y conservación de las monedas durante cortos períodos de tiempo.
Pero las desaconsejo para el almacenamiento más permanente.
Para eso utilizo las cápsulas de Metacrilato, ahí es donde guardo todas las de oro y plata que no vienen en tubo o celofán. 
Tampoco cuestan tanto, y nunca sabes si las vas a vender a peso o puedes deshacerte de ellas de una en una.
A fin de cuentas, cuanto más bonitas estén, más atraen. Nunca pagaré lo mismo por unas onzas machacadas que por las de un tubo sin abrir.


----------



## Macacus (4 Ago 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hace tiempo se comentó los tubos de fontanería de PVC de talla 40mm son perfectos para los karlillos. Se pueden cortar a medida. Quedó la duda si el PVC podía reaccionar con la plata. Sospecho que no porque los tubos de bullion internacional son de PVC (tal vez de un tipo diferente).



Los tubos de bullion son de polipropileno. El PVC a la larga daña las monedas: PVC Damage on Coins - What is PVC Damage



Takolo dijo:


> Sobre todo aseguraos de que no son los clásicos sobrecillos con solapa que te venden en las numismáticas.
> Son de PVC y el cloro se libera con los años por mucho que te prometan otra cosa::bla:
> Unos cuantos cientos de duros de plata, guardados desde 1993, me han aparecido completamente cubiertos de una pátina verde y grasienta.:´´(
> No parecen corroídos, pero han perdido todo su "eye appeal". Dan asquito.
> Aunque si acaban en la fundición poco importa eso.:



En esta pagina describen como quitar los restos de PVC de las monedas (con acetona).

Para quitar fácilmente el empañado de las monedas de plata sin desgastarlas (utilizando agua caliente, bicarbonato, sal y papel de aluminio):
‪how to remove tarnish and clean silver coins, bars, or jewelry‬&rlm; - YouTube
‪removing the tarnish from a silver coin in 47 seconds‬&rlm; - YouTube

Una vez limpias, conviene guardarlas protegidas del contacto con el aire para evitar que se vuelvan a empañar.

Los que tengan Karlillos en su funda original que estén ligeramente amarillentas, lo que ocurre es que la bolsa está rota y el aire ha empezado a empañarlas, amarilleando la funda. Lo mejor es sacarlas y limpiarlas utilizando el método anterior.

Para los que tengan monedas de plata con manchas lechosas (milk spots), en este video describen tres formas de quitarlas (no he probado ninguna, pero el mejor método parece el primero, frotar la parte manchada con un bastoncillo mojado en amoniaco):
‪3 methods for removing milk spots from silver bullion!‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Tilione (4 Ago 2011)

Buenas a todos, tengo un par de preguntas.....
1) hay algunas teorias que dicen que en 2012 ( o 2020 o algun dia) llegaran los OVNIS y buscarán a todos los que tengan oro....saben algo al respecto? Igual sería bueno invertir mas en oro que en plata, no? Yo por supuesto no me lo creo, pero he pensado compartir esta "información" con vosotros;
2) Si el valor de la plata esta a 93 centimos el gr, los karlillos "valen" en terminos de metal 15,48 euros, mas o menos. El BDE sale perdiendo, o como va el tema?
3) Monedas de oro que tengan el seguro del valor facial no hay, verdad???

Muchas gracias burbujistas, espero que tomen "en serio" ls preguntas!!!


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ago 2011)

1) Eso a tu criterio. No veo que sea "mejor" el oro que la plata. El oro es casi casi al 100% dinero y se nota en muchos detalles (no IVA, reservas de bancos centrales, etc). La plata es bastante "metal industrial". Dicho esto, que sea mejor oro que plata o al reves ya va segun criterios.
- A titulo personal, yo tengo bastante mas plata que oro, pero por razones de ratonez mia. No es fruto de ningun sesuso analisis ni similar.
2) Evidentemente sale perdiendo. Los peros son:
- Es delito fundir las monedas para sacar la plata (te la bufa, que te persigan si quieren. O vendelas a un particular).
- No quedan en el BdE ::
3) Las unicas que me suenan son las francesas. Pero espera a alguien que pilote mas.


----------



## Calderilla (5 Ago 2011)

Macacus dijo:


> Los tubos de bullion son de polipropileno. El PVC a la larga daña las monedas: PVC Damage on Coins - What is PVC Damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Generalmente las monedas no se deben frotar. Si para dejar limpia una moneda, ésta va a quedar rayada, eso es absolutamente inaceptable, y se debe suspender.

Antes de frotar, incluso con las yemas de los dedos, hay que ir probando desde los métodos más inocuos (inmersión sin químicos), a los más agresivos, hasta obtener un resultado aceptable, pero sin dañar la moneda.

Limpiar es como tomar una medicina, hay que considerar la relación riesgo-beneficio. Rayar la moneda, cambiarle el color original, eliminar una pátina antigua, iniciar en su superficie reacciones químicas de larga duración... son riesgos que hay que considerar antes de tocar una moneda, por eso se aconseja en general abstenerse, a menos que se esté dispuesto a asumir una posible e importante desvalorización del objeto.


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ago 2011)

en estos momentos de zozobra, bajonazos y movimientos a la baja en los mercados... es cuando los legos debieran valorar la tranquilidad que ofrecen los muy feos pero muy seguros karlillos


----------



## hortera (5 Ago 2011)

estoy absorto viendo el ratio oro-platino ahora mismo y tenia que comertarselo a alguien, esta casi a 1/1, aunque te vendan el platino bastante mas caro (IVA), el dinero que te dan para comprartelo en PROaurum ahora mismito es 1169 la onza de oro y 1156 onza de platino, cosas veredes..


----------



## Sash (5 Ago 2011)

Hola!

Por los pueblos de Madrid sigue habiendo karlillos. Hoy tuve una magnífica cosecha y encima diciendome que les hacía un favor (muahahahaha)


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 Ago 2011)

Viendo que anoche rebajaron el rating de EEUU La agencia de calificacin Standard & Poor's rebaja el 'rating' de EEUU | Economa | elmundo.es

y que se presupone un lunes negro en bolsa ¿qué predicciones tenéis para la plata? ¿Pegará el lunes un buen estirón? ¿subida lenta pero segura? ¿se mantendrá?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Viendo que anoche rebajaron el rating de EEUU La agencia de calificacin Standard & Poor's rebaja el 'rating' de EEUU | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> y que se presupone un lunes negro en bolsa ¿qué predicciones tenéis para la plata? ¿Pegará el lunes un buen estirón? ¿subida lenta pero segura? ¿se mantendrá?



Diría que lamentablemente también sufriría, igual que ha pasado los últimos dos días, e igual que se estampó en el 2008. Las pérdidas en bolsas obligan a muchos a vender sus posiciones en plata.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Ago 2011)

Guardar los karlillos que el gran crack esta aqui'.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Diría que lamentablemente también sufriría, igual que ha pasado los últimos dos días, e igual que se estampó en el 2008. Las pérdidas en bolsas obligan a muchos a vender sus posiciones en plata.



Pero si el dolar es deuda y hay cierto reconocimiento de que _podrían no pagar_ sus deudas, el único sitio donde meter la cabeza es en los metales monetizables (sound money), no?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (6 Ago 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pero si el dolar es deuda y hay cierto reconocimiento de que _podrían no pagar_ sus deudas, el único sitio donde meter la cabeza es en los metales monetizables (sound money), no?



A medio plazo claro que sí, pero a corto es muy probable que haya correcciones.


----------



## kapandji (6 Ago 2011)

cada uno hace lo que quiere, pero como estais conservando vosotros las monedas de 12 euros, en las fundas plasticas en las que vienen o las estais encapsulando???
un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> cada uno hace lo que quiere, pero como estais conservando vosotros las monedas de 12 euros, en las fundas plasticas en las que vienen o las estais encapsulando???
> un saludo



joder qué cruz, la misma pregunta todos los días.

Lo mejor son las cápsulas, pero estas monedas carecen de valor alguno como moneda, así que no merece la pena encapsular grandes cantidades, a lo sumo alguna de recuerdo. La cápsula puede salir a 25-30 céntimos la pieza.

Yo las guardo en su funda si la trae, y las sueltas las apilo y enrollo en papel. Monster ya comentó que había tubos de fontanería fáciles de encontrar que se podían utilizar.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> A medio plazo claro que sí, pero a corto es muy probable que haya correcciones.



Es de agradecer que digáis lo que creéis que va a hacer la plata a corto plazo, porque por lo que estoy viendo la gente está muy que no lo sabe... y es un poco jodío porque parece ser que excepto cronista del final, o se va pa´rriba quetecagas o te estrellas contra el suelo.Yo estoy que no sé qué hacer...

Encima yo he quedao para ir a la playa el lunes::. A ver si veo un chiringuito con internet... o alguna burbuja en alguna ola que tenga un ".info" detrás Total, si llega el final del mundo al menos que te pille en un sitio agradable con buena compañía, no?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Ago 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Es de agradecer que digáis lo que creéis que va a hacer la plata a corto plazo, porque por lo que estoy viendo la gente está muy que no lo sabe... y es un poco jodío porque parece ser que excepto cronista del final, o se va pa´rriba quetecagas o te estrellas contra el suelo.Yo estoy que no sé qué hacer...
> 
> Encima yo he quedao para ir a la playa el lunes::. A ver si veo un chiringuito con internet... o alguna burbuja en alguna ola que tenga un ".info" detrás Total, si llega el final del mundo al menos que te pille en un sitio agradable con buena compañía, no?



La plata es muy volátil y no tiene ni la estabilidad ni el estatus de refugio que tiene el oro, así que es normal que también sufra en épocas de turbulencia como esta. El problema es que los karlillos son de plata y no de oro (aunque los que pillaron los 100 € de oro franceses cerca del facial han triunfado).


----------



## hortera (7 Ago 2011)

yo creo que esperaran cuando abran las bolsas europeas a ver que pasa, si a la hora la cosa se vuelve grave cerraran todas las bolsas mundiales y se reunirán para tomar una decision...supongo que los de St and Poors son gente seria y ya saben las consecuencias de lo que hacen, estará todo mas que hablado entre el gobierno USA y St and poors


----------



## uojoo (8 Ago 2011)

Buenas 

alguien sabe si en el BdE de Barcelona quedan existencias?


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Ago 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> alguien sabe si en el BdE de Barcelona quedan existencias?



Si, todas las que quieras, vete con la carretilla XD


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si, todas las que quieras, vete con la carretilla XD



¿Y de 12 ienso:?


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Y de 12 ienso:?



que va, ya solo quedan de 15 y de 25 euros


----------



## uojoo (9 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si, todas las que quieras, vete con la carretilla XD



Esto es un mode ironic on? O verdaderamente quedan, el xD no lo deja claro


----------



## Arraez (9 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Desde Enero que lo dejamos seco (BCN).



Eso no es cierto, yo pillé (y muchas muchas) en semana santa.


----------



## uojoo (9 Ago 2011)

Bueno pero lo importarte .. ahora ya no quedan no?


----------



## Arraez (9 Ago 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Bueno pero lo importarte .. ahora ya no quedan no?



Que va, vacío completamente.


----------



## crispin (9 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hay menos posibilidades de que te roben, de las que hay de que te caiga un rayo encima..... solo una precaucion.... discrecion, que nadie lo sepa, y si alguien lo sabe que nunca pueda localizarte...
> 
> Por cierto, contra mas monedas mas dificil es el supuesto robo (en caso de que seamos discretos claro) ya que es facil cargar con 300 monedas, incomodo cargar con 3000, e imposible cargar con 30.000.....
> 
> Un saludo...



Mmmmm... Ahora me lo explico: está vd. tesaurizando. Le vendrá bien al futuro de la arqueología, suponiendo que su escondite sea verdaderamente bueno y no ceda a las torturas.

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (9 Ago 2011)

crispin dijo:


> Mmmmm... Ahora me lo explico: está vd. tesaurizando. Le vendrá bien al futuro de la arqueología, suponiendo que su escondite sea verdaderamente bueno y no ceda a las torturas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Vamos a ver.... pedazo de cacho de troll pompero con 10 mensajes..... ¿para que banco trabaja? ¿acaso le estamos jodiendo el negocio de los karlillos? ¿o es fanboy de algun mierda partido de HDLGP que bobiernan este pais?.....

Todavia de vez en cuando se encuentran escondrijos de hace varios cientos de años entre resquicios de piedras en medio del monte, y en alguna que otra casa antigua cuando se derriba, mas los que se fueron con las ruinas o nunca se encontraran.... (los arabes en españa no confiaban mucho en los bancos precisamente, por ejemplo)

Queda patente por sus comentarios en este y otros hilos,que es peligrosisimo (segun ud.) guardar oro y/o plata, que van a venir a robarnoslo peligrosas bandas de mafiosos asustaviejas, y niños malos..... pues nada, aproveche, le doy por privado mi direccion y viene ud. a mi casa a torturarme y robarme, pero le advierto, si sale con el culo como la bandera del japon, o un tercer ojo en la frente, luego no me llore........

Y en su caso atesore papelitos de colores en la cartera y numeritos (bits) en el ordenador del banco, y deje de intentar convencer al personal de que es lo mejor del mundo mundial, porque se ha equivocado de foro, aqui atesoramos, oro, plata, plomo, armas, municion, polvora, herramientas, combustible, y papel (pero este ultimo no del que ud. atesora, el que guardamos nosotros es para limpiarnos el culo, ya que el suyo no vale ni para eso)

Y ya no le contesto mas, ni en este hilo ni en ninguno, que ya tengo los güevos negros, y quemados del humo de mil batallas para aguantar a mi edad troles, fonboys, y gente de extrañas ideas que no solo nunca nos llevaron a ningun sitio, si no que ademas nos han traido a la mierda de sistema que ud. y demas troles defienden a muerte.


----------



## crispin (9 Ago 2011)

Arde Londres.

Pero tranquilos, sólo son los asustaviejas.

TRAN·QUI·LI·TOS

De momento.


----------



## Junior666 (10 Ago 2011)

Muy buenas,

Soy nuevo por akí y me gustaría saber la opinión de gente más experimentada sobre el tema.
Estoy pensando en invertir algo de mi dinero en comprar monedas de oro o de plata pero mi duda es qué inversión puede ser más rentable a medio plazo. Cuando digo medio plazo me refiero a 4 o 5 años.

El oro está muy alto pero se prevee que va a subir unos años más y parece que es más fiable por lo que he leído pero con las monedas de 12 euros del banco (que aún quedan bastantes en el de mi pueblo) no arriesgo a perder en un supuesto de que baje el metal.

¿Qué me recomendais ahora mismo para un plazo de unos 5 años? ¿comprar oro o monedas del banco de 12 euros? ¿Con qué podría sacar más rentabilidad?

Gracias de antemano y un saludo!


----------



## dabuti (10 Ago 2011)

Buenas.

Hoy he pillado 6 monedas de 12 al cajero metrosexuar del BdE de Valladolid. 

Y en un Caja España tienen otras 7.Mañana paso a por ellas.
Menos da una piedra.


----------



## Jantias (10 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> ¿Qué me recomendais ahora mismo para un plazo de unos 5 años? ¿comprar oro o monedas del banco de 12 euros? ¿Con qué podría sacar más rentabilidad?



Hasta donde yo sé (que tampoco es mucho), si quieres sacarles rentabilidad mal vas. Estamos hablando de un seguro contra la inflación, aunque viendo las últimas subidas parezca mentira  Si le vas a sacar algo de beneficio y cuánto nadie lo sabe. Yo me tiraría a por los karlillos si todavía puedes conseguirlos (hay un hilo de bid-ask si no tienes cerca un banco con existencias).


----------



## landasurf (10 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Soy nuevo por akí y me gustaría saber la opinión de gente más experimentada sobre el tema.
> Estoy pensando en invertir algo de mi dinero en comprar monedas de oro o de plata pero mi duda es qué inversión puede ser más rentable a medio plazo. Cuando digo medio plazo me refiero a 4 o 5 años.
> ...



Lo mas probable es que las que quedan en el Banco de "tu pueblo" sean las de 17 euros de calamina. No las confundas.
Por cierto, ¿cual es tu pueblo?. Con el nombre y direccion de la sucursal seria suficiente. Es por controlar que no te den gato por liebre. De nada.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Soy nuevo por akí y me gustaría saber la opinión de gente más experimentada sobre el tema.
> Estoy pensando en invertir algo de mi dinero en comprar monedas de oro o de plata pero mi duda es qué inversión puede ser más rentable a medio plazo. Cuando digo medio plazo me refiero a 4 o 5 años.
> ...



Te equivocas,el oro y la plata físico son un seguro de vida para los tiempos que nos tocan vivir (quiebra de USA, fin del euro?). Siempre es bueno tener oro, independientemente de su precio, si por circunstancias de la vida hay que salir por patas. Y a unas malas, la colección puede ser una bonita herencia.

Como seguro, los karlillos son magníficos. Si te los pillas y te arrepientes siempre podrás ingresarlos en el banco.

Por cierto, el tema del oro físico está complicado, el mercado está un poco seco y los premiums son bastante altos. La verdad es que es una decisión difícil comprar oro a estos precios, pero también es muy arriesgado no tener nada dorado.


----------



## Junior666 (10 Ago 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que las que quedan en el Banco de "tu pueblo" sean las de 17 euros de calamina. No las confundas.
> Por cierto, ¿cual es tu pueblo?. Con el nombre y direccion de la sucursal seria suficiente. Es por controlar que no te den gato por liebre. De nada.



Gracias por la información, mañana a la mañana cuando vaya a por las monedas que tengo reservadas te diré si son las de 17 euros de calamina por si quieres alguna o son las de 12 (estas me las quedaré yo). Gracias por todo


----------



## hortera (10 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Soy nuevo por akí y me gustaría saber la opinión de gente más experimentada sobre el tema.
> Estoy pensando en invertir algo de mi dinero en comprar monedas de oro o de plata pero mi duda es qué inversión puede ser más rentable a medio plazo. Cuando digo medio plazo me refiero a 4 o 5 años.
> ...



En mi humilde opinion, si tienes dinero, es decir, mas de 12.000 euros compra oro y plata. Si tienes poco dinero, menos de 6.000 compra solo plata.
En cualquier caso compra las de 12 SIEMPRE ,en cantidad, es una oportunidad unica.


----------



## montytorri (10 Ago 2011)

También podeis llamar a Telekarlillo, te las llevan a casa!!!!
666666666







Por si os sirve, en bde Murcia nada de nada y en el de Alicante ayer me dijeron que tenían dos, el que esté cerca que vaya...


----------



## hypnostik (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno bueno.... 

hoy he encontrado 53 relucientes karlillos en el BdE de Barcelona. Mochileros despertad! :: 

Como dato curioso, una de ellas completamente doblada, mellada y rallada ienso:


----------



## landasurf (11 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Gracias por la información, mañana a la mañana cuando vaya a por las monedas que tengo reservadas te diré si son las de 17 euros de calamina por si quieres alguna o son las de 12 (estas me las quedaré yo). Gracias por todo



Conforme. Pero una vez te lleves todas las que han guardado para ti y un par de capazos mas, no se te olvide darnos el dato de la sucursal y de la direccion, mas que nada para que no pensemos que mientes inocho:


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ago 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Conforme. Pero una vez te lleves todas las que han guardado para ti y un par de capazos mas, no se te olvide darnos el dato de la sucursal y de la direccion, mas que nada para que no pensemos que mientes inocho:



Ok, en cuanto me lleve las que quedan te dejo los datos de la caja


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ago 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda a los que han respondido, al final me he decidido por coger todas las monedas de 12 euros que pueda y algo de oro a buen precio en alguna tienda de numismática. Espero que vaya bien la cosa...


----------



## pringaete (11 Ago 2011)

¿Comorl? ¿Se puede conseguir oro a buen precio a estas alturas de la película en alguna numismática? ¿Me lo explican?


----------



## Junior666 (11 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> ¿Comorl? ¿Se puede conseguir oro a buen precio a estas alturas de la película en alguna numismática? ¿Me lo explican?



Yo creo que si buscas bien algo encuentras. El otro día vi una moneda de oro puro de 8,1 gramos por 260 euros que creo que no está mal y cuando volví de sacar pasta para comprarla me dice la chica que se la había llevado una china... xD


----------



## Taxidermista (12 Ago 2011)

dabuti dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hoy he pillado 6 monedas de 12 al cajero metrosexuar del BdE de Valladolid.
> 
> ...



Marditaseamiestampa, pero si Valladolid ya la había limpiado yo hace meses. :´(


----------



## alienhunter (12 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Yo creo que si buscas bien algo encuentras. El otro día vi una moneda de oro puro de 8,1 gramos por 260 euros que creo que no está mal y cuando volví de sacar pasta para comprarla me dice la chica que se la había llevado una china... xD



Para mi que no estaban muy espabilados y no sabian la subida del oro de la ultima semana y cuando te fuiste a por dinero fijo que se extrañaron que alguien la quisiera con tantas ganas, comprobaron la cotización del oro y se inventaron lo de la china para no decirte que no te la vendian!!!:fiufiu:)


----------



## montytorri (12 Ago 2011)

Esta mañana.......67 monedas de 12 €, se me ha acabado el limite de la tarjeta y he dejado 20, que espero sigan allí, otro día que pueda volver, si vais alguno antes, pues mala suerte, no me va la vida en ello y me toca disfrutar de la parienta y de la playa.
saludos metaleros


----------



## Frommer (12 Ago 2011)

Comentario del cajero de una sucursal de municipio pequeño cuando le he dicho que me llevaba una tira de las de 12, "si quieres más tengo, que con esto de la crisis no se vende ni una"...

pensaba que era burbujista y de cachondeo, pero no... el tio iba en serio!

qué cosas...


----------



## dabuti (12 Ago 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Marditaseamiestampa, pero si Valladolid ya la había limpiado yo hace meses. :´(




Hoy no me las ha querido dar. 
Han sido devoluciones de particulares.
Las he visto relucientes en el colocador de monedas, había 4 o 5, pero no me las ha querido dar. El otro día dejé 5 o 6 porque no llevaba cash suficiente.

*Creo que eran karlillos de 20 euros y verdaderamente de 12 ya no tenía.


*Tengo pendientes las de CacaEspaña.


----------



## Junior666 (13 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Puff, creo que para eso hay que controlar demasiado, saber que se está comprando, controlar mucho monedas, pesos, cotización, etc... Se escapa a mi nivel. Me metí en los karlillos porque es un estándard. He comprendido que merecen la pena, tienen una garantía de ser lo que son porque todos son iguales y no necesito saber datos técnicos más que de un solo artículo.
> Pero de ahí a localizar monedas que no conozco con cantidades de oro que no conozco, etc... Supongo que eso es para gente que ya ande metida en el mundillo de la numismática.
> 
> En cualquier caso, gracias por el consejo. Aunque algún enlace de iniciación sobre monedas de esas que sean interesantes se agradecería.



Pues la verdad que no sé de ningún sitio sobre este tema pero seguro que en google buscas y tiene que haber alguno interesante. Yo no entiendo de numismática, lo que suelo hacer es mirar en alguna tienda que vendan monedas, y viendo lo que vale el oro en ese momento les pregunto el peso y la calidad del oro de la moneda y calculo si merece la pena llevarmela o no, y en tienda online si no pone esos datos los busco en google con calma viendo la moneda que es para ver si me merece la pena comprarla. 
Si la compro es por el valor del peso que tenga en oro, no numismático.

Y poco a poco alguna cosilla que merezca la pena puedes encontrar pero te lo tienes que tomar con calma 

De todas formas si estás interesado en el tema de numismática seguro que puedes encuentrar algo en google, páginas, foros, etc...


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (14 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Puff, creo que para eso hay que controlar demasiado, saber que se está comprando, controlar mucho monedas, pesos, cotización, etc...



¿Y no es mejor preguntar directamente y sin rodeos?, digo yo vaya, salvo que lo que se busque sea entretenerse y el chollo del siglo...

Se le dice al señor numismático que buscamos monedas de inversión, metal puro y duro, que si tiene algo y a que precio con respecto al spot, y si tiene y nos cuadra en precio pues se compra. A veces tienen monedas con defectos cuyo "valor de colección" es muy bajo.

El señor numismático le busca un libro con el peso y ley de la moneda que le vaya a vender y además se la pesa y así se queda más tranquilo. Va a pagar un sobreprecio pero se lo ahorra en gastos de envío y complicaciones de comprar por internet a Alemania y demás...

Eso sí, si se refiere a comprar monedas con alto "valor de colección" ahí sí que no me metería sin saber, por si me la meten doblada y porque el "valor de colección" cambia como de la noche al día entre que se compra y se intenta vender.... 

Saludos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (14 Ago 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Va a pagar un sobreprecio pero se lo ahorra en gastos de envío y complicaciones de comprar por internet a Alemania y demás...



No veo el problema o la complicación de comprar en Alemania en distribuidores de prestigio internacional e intachabale como Geiger. Conste que yo no lo he hecho, pero es práctica habitual de muchos foreros y todos encantados.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (14 Ago 2011)

Problema ninguno, por supuesto, pero sí que es cierto que para una moneda en ocasiones, aunque el precio sea mucho mejor en Alemania, por los gastos de envío sale más a cuenta comprarla en la tienda de la esquina. Los gastos de envío de algunas tiendas son de juzgado de guardia especialmente para pedidos pequeños... Otras tiendas alemanas tienen la web sólo en alemán y no se defienden muy bien con el inglés, en España no todo el mundo habla inglés como para comprar con confianza. Que yo recomiendo comprar fuera si sale a cuenta (que generalmente es así), pero no es para todo el mundo.

Mi comentario iba encaminado a pringaete y a sus circunstancias particulares que ha contado en este hilo. Intentaba hacerle ver que en lugar de intentar "pillar" al numismático (lo que se me antoja harto difícil) una aproximación más directa y abierta puede ser más productiva. Habrá numismáticos que prefieran sacar unos euros vendiendo la moneda como metal y otros que no por los motivos que sean.

Saludos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (14 Ago 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Problema ninguno, por supuesto, pero sí que es cierto que para una moneda en ocasiones, aunque el precio sea mucho mejor en Alemania, por los gastos de envío sale más a cuenta comprarla en la tienda de la esquina. Los gastos de envío de algunas tiendas son de juzgado de guardia especialmente para pedidos pequeños...
> 
> Mi comentario iba encaminado a pringaete y a sus circunstancias particulares que ha contado en este hilo. Intentaba hacerle ver que en lugar de intentar "pillar" al numismático (lo que se me antoja harto difícil) una aproximación más directa y abierta puede ser más productiva. Habrá numismáticos que prefieran sacar unos euros vendiendo la moneda como metal y otros que no por los motivos que sean.
> 
> Saludos.



Los foreros compran por kilos :XX:


----------



## electric0 (14 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Los foreros compran por kilos :XX:



Ciertamente.... algunas piezas como los antiguos pakillos son vendidos y comprados por kilos algunas veces (doy fe) y ademas sin mirar su estado de conservacion, dando igual si estan bollados, doblados, e incluso taladrados y faltos de algun trozo de metal.... es lo que tiene comprar/vender para la fundicion..

Un saludo.


----------



## hortera (14 Ago 2011)

si no he entendido mal el tema numismatico era para comprar oro, para eso no hce falta irse a Alemania, en Ciode ahora mismo tienen la krugerrand mas barata que en belgica y alemania.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (14 Ago 2011)

hortera dijo:


> si no he entendido mal el tema numismatico era para comprar oro, para eso no hce falta irse a Alemania, en Ciode ahora mismo tienen la krugerrand mas barata que en belgica y alemania.



Ciode, a veces, tiene buenos precios en oro.


----------



## Telecomunista (15 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien sabe si quedan en la sucursal del BDE de la Coruña?


----------



## Jantias (16 Ago 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Problema ninguno, por supuesto, pero sí que es cierto que para una moneda en ocasiones, aunque el precio sea mucho mejor en Alemania, por los gastos de envío sale más a cuenta comprarla en la tienda de la esquina. Los gastos de envío de algunas tiendas son de juzgado de guardia especialmente para pedidos pequeños... Otras tiendas alemanas tienen la web sólo en alemán y no se defienden muy bien con el inglés, en España no todo el mundo habla inglés como para comprar con confianza. Que yo recomiendo comprar fuera si sale a cuenta (que generalmente es así), pero no es para todo el mundo.
> 
> Mi comentario iba encaminado a pringaete y a sus circunstancias particulares que ha contado en este hilo. Intentaba hacerle ver que en lugar de intentar "pillar" al numismático (lo que se me antoja harto difícil) una aproximación más directa y abierta puede ser más productiva. Habrá numismáticos que prefieran sacar unos euros vendiendo la moneda como metal y otros que no por los motivos que sean.
> 
> Saludos.



En Geiger tienen web en inglés y unos gastos de envio de 29 euros. Llega rápido desde que lo envian, pero a veces pueden tardar bastante en hacerlo. En mi último pedido iba un lingote de 100 gramos que cuando salió el paquete había subido unos 200 euros aproximadamente si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Ago 2011)

Ya lo pregunté en su momento pero no se me contestó:

Si yo pillo una moneda que me cuesta (por ejemplo) 100 euros y con el paso de los años sube de precio y resulta que la vendo por 10.000 euros (por ejemplo : ¿esa plusvalía hay que declararla? ¿hay que presentar facturas y tal?


----------



## Gamu (18 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Obviamente SI, pero el punto importante es: Depende como te paguen.
> 
> Si te pagan a tocateja para que vas a declararla. Si te hacen un cheque al portador o una transferencia te podran preguntar por el origen de esa transaccion. Me gustaria verte decir que es por una moneda y que te has olvidado declarar las plusvalias. Hoygan, es que no lo sabia ...
> 
> Lo preocupante es el como vas a cobrar. A ver quien te suelta 10 mil a tocateja, la solucion seria cambiarla por 98 moneditas de 1000 euros y venderlas de 1 en 1.



Vamosa ver,que estamos cogiendonosla con pinzas...

Siguiendo ese razonamiento, si compro un coche nuevo y lo vendo más barato de segunda mano, al cabo de 10 años, puedo declarar la minusvalia y reducir mis ganancias en bolsa... Me parece que si lo intentas, te van a enviar un inspectorcillo a casa a reclamarte el dinero que les debas.

Las monedas, que yo sepa, no están declaradas como producto de inversión en ninguna ley. Si no son un producto de inversión, entiendo que no hay que declarar plusvalias. Creo que ni siquiera tienes la obligación de incluirlo en la declaración de impuesto de patrimonio. Las monedas, a todos los efectos, se consideran un producto de consumo.

En mi humilde opinión, como mucho deberías declarar el IVA por la venta realizada, en caso de ser persona jurídica. No me consta que haya un limite para las ventas que puede hacer una persona física sin darse de alta en autonomos, pero si lo hay será muy alto.

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero por favor, poniendo en que epigrafe del IRPF dice que las compraventas de productos de segunda mano y/o de consumo se deben declarar como plusvalias/minusvalias.


----------



## madmax (18 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Vamosa ver,que estamos cogiendonosla con pinzas...
> 
> Siguiendo ese razonamiento, si compro un coche nuevo y lo vendo más barato de segunda mano, al cabo de 10 años, puedo declarar la minusvalia y reducir mis ganancias en bolsa... Me parece que si lo intentas, te van a enviar un inspectorcillo a casa a reclamarte el dinero que les debas.
> 
> ...



Por Dios. Relaja, que cuando te metes en temas fiscales patinas.


Respecto a minusvalías, solo se recogen en unas cosas muy concretas la posibilidad de desgravar pérdidas, y solo en unos plazos muy determinados.

Las plusvalías son un incremento patrimonial, y como tal siempre se declaran en el IRPF. En teoría, si compras una bicicleta, la usas, y se la cuelas a alguien por más de lo que la comprastes, tienes que tributar por tu incremento de capital. Incluso aunque sea ficticio y esté causado por efecto de la inflación; es decir, que te pongas a actualizar capitales para comparar peras con peras y veas que realmente perdiste dinero en la compraventa.

Respecto a no declarar ni tributar por la tenencia de plata, te recuerdo que no existe ya el impuesto de patrimonio. Pero si existiera aún tu tuvieras suficiente plata, tendrías que declararlo.


----------



## Gamu (18 Ago 2011)

madmax dijo:


> Por Dios. Relaja, que cuando te metes en temas fiscales patinas.
> 
> 
> Respecto a minusvalías, solo se recogen en unas cosas muy concretas la posibilidad de desgravar pérdidas, y solo en unos plazos muy determinados.
> ...



O sea que segun vosotros, no puedo declarar las minusvalias de la compraventa de plata, pero las plusvalias si las tengo que declarar. ¿Es así?

El impuesto del patrimonio no se ha eliminado, se ha bonificado al 100%, no es lo mismo y cuando las comunidades empiecen a necesitar pasta de veras comenzareis a ver porqué... En cataluña ya se habla de recuperarlo. 

Si las plusvalias de bienes de consumo son un incremento patrimonial, las minusvalias son un decremento patrimonial. Deberían poder declararse de igual forma. No conozco a nadie que declare ni unas ni otras en la renta.:S


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo os doy mi opinion, vosotros hacer lo que querais. Si no declarais plusvalias de lo que sea y os hacen una inspeccion (lo haran en cuanto pagueis el IVA de cualquier bien inmueble escriturado) nos narrais la conversacion con el inspector: Hoygan que las plusvalias de las monedas no se pagan.

Las plusvalias de bienes de consumo evidentemente no se declaran, pero porque se cobran en efectivo o porque son cantidades ridiculas, creia que eso habia quedado claro. Pero si recibes 10 mil euracos en la cuenta vaya si te lo van a cobrar. Da igual que sean 5 o 20 años despues, te va a llegar una notificacion de embargo de x euros en tu cuenta y si quieres le explicas al inspector lo de que no hace falta declarar o que no lo sabias.


----------



## Gamu (18 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno yo os doy mi opinion, vosotros hacer lo que querais. Si no declarais plusvalias de lo que sea y os hacen una inspeccion (lo haran en cuanto pagueis el IVA de cualquier bien inmueble escriturado) nos narrais la conversacion con el inspector: Hoygan que las plusvalias de las monedas no se pagan.
> 
> Las plusvalias de bienes de consumo evidentemente no se declaran, pero porque se cobran en efectivo o porque son cantidades ridiculas, creia que eso habia quedado claro. Pero si recibes 10 mil euracos en la cuenta vaya si te lo van a cobrar. Da igual que sean 5 o 20 años despues, te va a llegar una notificacion de embargo de x euros en tu cuenta y si quieres le explicas al inspector lo de que no hace falta declarar o que no lo sabias.



Pues nada, cuando venda 10000 euros de plata del tirón, declararé las plusvalias como está mandao. 

He visto en irpf.net que también se puede declarar la minusvalia de cualquier bien de consumo, siempre que se pueda demostrar que no se debe a la depreciación por el uso, cosa que en el caso de la plata está bastante clara. 

No es plan de incumplir con hacienda, si quieren sus 19 euros de cada 100 que ganes, descontados gastos y demás, pues se pagan. Pago bastante más por el salario y no me quejo.

EDITO: pongo un link con una guia bastante maja que he encontrado:
Guia practica del IRPF 2007 : Que se considera ganancia o perdida patrimonial


----------



## Oncle Picsou (18 Ago 2011)

En Francia, no existe el IVA con las monedas de plata (y sólo con la monedas). A meditar. Si vas a vender a Francia en el circuito oficial, existe el impuesto de 8% sobre los metales preciosos y basta. Pero el circuito non oficial va crecendo allí (E Bay, Le Bon Coin).
Hay que decir que estos impuestos son un escándalo cuando consideremos que la plata como el oro son las verdaderas monedas. Los Estados no quieren que conservemos el valor de nuestro trabajo e intentan matar la Moneda por lo que llamamos en Francia la moneda de monos...

***

Una palabra sobre el sitio Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net que explica mi intervención por allí. A mi me parece bien este sitio (es el único que veo actualmente en España que pone los precios vender y comprar con una diferencia bastante razonable entre los precios) , pero no se puede fiar a los precios indicados por el valor de la plata. Deben de ser de vacaciones o no sé porque los precios no se actualizan y no coresponden a la realidad.

Aquí se puede ver el precio casi en tiempo real del valor de la plata y del oro en euros : Cours de l'Or en Euro, Cours de l'Argent en Euro, Cours des Pièces d'Or, Cours des Pièces d'Argent, Graphique de l'Or, Graphique de l'Argent
Por vuestra curiosidad, aquí se pueden ver los precios en tiempo real de las monedas de plata que son los más comunes en Francia : Cours de l'argent d'investissement - Joubert Change - Rue Vivienne Paris 
El 10 Francs Hercule o el 5 Francs Ecu (Union Latina) son del mismo peso que las bonitas monedas de 5 pesetas de plata españolas así que si teneís estas monedas, podéis ver el valor en tiempo real (sin hablar del interés numismatico).

Espero que mi español no ha impedido la comprensión de mi mensaje y que vosotros me pardonaráis mis crimenes contra vuestro bonito idioma .


----------



## Telecomunista (18 Ago 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si quedan en la sucursal del BDE de la Coruña?



Ya he conseguido monedas allí. Las empiezan a dar sueltas y con las tiras deterioradas.

Me comentaron que esta semana igual ya se les acaban.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Ago 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Ya he conseguido monedas allí. Las empiezan a dar sueltas y con las tiras deterioradas.
> 
> Me comentaron que esta semana igual ya se les acaban.



Joder que suerte que alli os queden... debe ser el unico BDE en el que tengan...


----------



## montytorri (18 Ago 2011)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> Espero que mi español no ha impedido la comprensión de mi mensaje y que vosotros me pardonaráis mis crimenes contra vuestro bonito idioma .



Se le ha entendido mejor que a muchos españoles.
Y gracias por los links, se los pasaré a mi hermano.


----------



## Junior666 (18 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> El otro día un amiguete que también se ha lanzado al karlilleo me comentó algo extraño.
> Pilló unas pocas en una sucursal de una caja y dice que le pidieron el número de DNI al dárselas. Insisto, una caja, no el BdE. Y dice que eran muy pocas, no aquello de las 83 que se comentaba antes en el foro. Según me cuenta el cajero le dijo que se trataba de una nueva medida, que ahora para el cambio de monedas piden el DNI desde hace unos meses. ¿Es cierto o se quedaron con él? ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?
> 
> Yo ahora no tengo tiempo de pillar monedas porque ando pluriempleado por las mañanas, pero en cuanto se me acabe el pluriempleo quiero mirar a ver si rasco algo por algún barrio. Pero lo de ir con "el DNI entre los dientes" como si se presumiese que cometo un delito me desalienta, la verdad.



Yo hoy mismo he comprado 25 en la caja a la que he ido un par de veces a comprar monedas y no me han pedido nada, no se sabian ni mi nombre. Me ha dicho: "¿tú eres el chico de las monedas no? es que no se cómo te llamas" xD
Así que no creo que sea una medida que esten tomando ahora.


----------



## montytorri (18 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> El otro día un amiguete que también se ha lanzado al karlilleo me comentó algo extraño.
> Pilló unas pocas en una sucursal de una caja y dice que le pidieron el número de DNI al dárselas. Insisto, una caja, no el BdE. Y dice que eran muy pocas, no aquello de las 83 que se comentaba antes en el foro. Según me cuenta el cajero le dijo que se trataba de una nueva medida, que ahora para el cambio de monedas piden el DNI desde hace unos meses. ¿Es cierto o se quedaron con él? ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?
> 
> Yo ahora no tengo tiempo de pillar monedas porque ando pluriempleado por las mañanas, pero en cuanto se me acabe el pluriempleo quiero mirar a ver si rasco algo por algún barrio. Pero lo de ir con "el DNI entre los dientes" como si se presumiese que cometo un delito me desalienta, la verdad.



Yo la semana pasada pillé 60 de una tacada, mas las que se quedo, creo que porque sospechó que no era normal el quererlas todas y que espero que este lunes mi novia pueda pescarlas si no le ha dado por buscar en google y ni dni ni nada, solo los dineros.
Lo mismo hay alguna norma y este no la sabía o lo mismo es por joder, porque que yo sepa salvo que los movimientos pasen de cierta cantidad, no hay que identificarse.
saludos


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Ago 2011)

Petición para los que estéis pillando karlillos de 12 en sucursales, ¿podéis especificar las entidades? Es que parece que en los bancos es más difícil encontrarlas que en las cajas, y tengo comprobado que en La Caixa es donde suelen tener.


----------



## montytorri (19 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Petición para los que estéis pillando karlillos de 12 en sucursales, ¿podéis especificar las entidades? Es que parece que en los bancos es más difícil encontrarlas que en las cajas, y tengo comprobado que en La Caixa es donde suelen tener.



Mis tres mayores capturas han sido y por este orden:
bbva-60
caja murcia-35
santander-30
Además ha sido en oficinas de pueblos medianos(40mil h.)

Sin embargo donde siempre han tenido como bien dices, ha sido en la caixa, allí siempre ha habido aunque fuera una, cosa que en ninguna de las tres donde mas he pillado me ha pasado, ya que la mayoria de las veces ni una.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> tengo comprobado que en La Caixa es donde suelen tener.



Corroboro esto (o corroboraba).

En el Santander es casi una pérdida de tiempo preguntar, parece que tienen una política de "si eres cliente te hago el pedido", en las oficinas no suelen tener nada. Aunque nunca se sabe.


----------



## mifua (19 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien me puede decir que son los karlillos?
En las páginas de venta de oro y plata nunca veo ese nombre ni parecido

Supongo que estará explicado en algún mensaje más atrás, ¡pero como hay tantos, a saber donde encontrarlo!
Gracias


----------



## electric0 (19 Ago 2011)

mifua dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir que son los karlillos?
> En las páginas de venta de oro y plata nunca veo ese nombre ni parecido
> 
> Supongo que estará explicado en algún mensaje más atrás, ¡pero como hay tantos, a saber donde encontrarlo!
> Gracias



Monedas de 12€ y de 20€ del banco de españa, en plata de .925 18gr, feas como el culo de un mono, con nulo valor numismatico (al menos por ahora), pero garantizadas por el BdE y de facil consecucion en los bancos y cajas hispanistanis...

Algunas tienen nombre propio segun lo acuñado en su superficie, (isabelas, letizias, futbitos, travelos, ....)


por cierto.....
¿vago? ¿troll? ¿comodon? ¿porrompompero? sin acritud....

..................

Escalada de precios de nuevo, ... nada fuera de lo normal, baja la bolsa suben los metales, lo de siempre,.... ejercito troll en 5. 4. 3. 2. 1. ya...

UN saludo.


----------



## activex (19 Ago 2011)

*nuevo en esto*

Hola ante todo presentarme al foro, me llamo Jorge y soy de Valencia me dedico mas a los sellos pero llevo algun tiempo observando fluctuaciones de los metales como el oro y la plata y buscando por la red informacion sobre el patro oro, etc etc encontre esta pagina y la verdad que me encuentro con unas pocas dudas pero la que mas es la siguiente - la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ y 20€ en el BDE y cajas es al precio facial o cargan un porcentaje por ser de plata? lo digo porque en la pagina oficial de la fabrica nacional de monedas los precios justamente no son del valor facial o no estamos hablando de las mismas monedas? perdonen mi torpeza e ignorancia esperando no haber insultado vuestra inteligencia con la perdida de tiempo que pueda ocasionar dicho post.

Un saludo y gracias

Jorge


----------



## electric0 (19 Ago 2011)

Vamos a ver.....

Ejercito troll..... fiirrrrrrrrmes..... presenten armas.......

A ver soldado troll de segunda, esos botones, ¿sabe ud coser soldado troll de segunda?, ¿que no? pues pongase en contacto con el soldado trucha, que ademas de en costura esta tambien muy puesto en limpieza de sables....

Venga..... de frente.... aprovechamiento del exito,.... como en todas los buenos libros de tactica... al pringadi...., perdon, al enemigo ni agua

.......................

Lo de siempre, si antes pasa antes sucede, aun en agosto nunca descanso "el mercado"

Un saludo.


----------



## Jantias (19 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Petición para los que estéis pillando karlillos de 12 en sucursales, ¿podéis especificar las entidades? Es que parece que en los bancos es más difícil encontrarlas que en las cajas, y tengo comprobado que en La Caixa es donde suelen tener.



Lo corroboro yo también y te doy mil gracias porque este mensaje me ha ayudado a pillar 77 karlillos más en una Caixa al lado de mi casa  Y yo echando viajes a Murcia hace unos meses...

P.D. Lo siento pero eran los últimos en esa oficina.


----------



## Arraez (19 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver.....
> 
> Ejercito troll..... fiirrrrrrrrmes..... presenten armas.......
> 
> ...



Cuando me registré y lo decías, no te tomaba en serio. Ahora veo que sí, es que es sota, caballo y rey.


----------



## Junior666 (19 Ago 2011)

activex dijo:


> Hola ante todo presentarme al foro, me llamo Jorge y soy de Valencia me dedico mas a los sellos pero llevo algun tiempo observando fluctuaciones de los metales como el oro y la plata y buscando por la red informacion sobre el patro oro, etc etc encontre esta pagina y la verdad que me encuentro con unas pocas dudas pero la que mas es la siguiente - la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ y 20€ en el BDE y cajas es al precio facial o cargan un porcentaje por ser de plata? lo digo porque en la pagina oficial de la fabrica nacional de monedas los precios justamente no son del valor facial o no estamos hablando de las mismas monedas? perdonen mi torpeza e ignorancia esperando no haber insultado vuestra inteligencia con la perdida de tiempo que pueda ocasionar dicho post.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias
> 
> Jorge



En el Bde y cajas es al precio facial, osea 12 y 20 euros. En la fábrica nacional de monedas tienen que hacer negocio y por eso valen más que su valor facial...
Si encuantras alguna en algún banco aprovecha ahora porque no sé si durarán demasiado. O eso es lo que se lleva diciendo desde enero y la gente por lo visto sigue encontrandolas. xD


----------



## electric0 (19 Ago 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Cuando me registré y lo decías, no te tomaba en serio. Ahora veo que sí, es que es sota, caballo y rey.



Casi nadie me toma en serio, tampoco me tomaban en serio hace mas de 2 años cuando dije de empezar a comprar monedas de plata y cuando las subieron a 20€ todo el mundo salio corriendo a comprar...

Algun conocido hasta hace dos dias seguia diciendo que la vivienda no puede bajar de X por bla, bla, bla,..... y ahora le jode mucho que tubiera yo la razon, incluso algunos dejaron de darme hasta los buenos dias...

Pero a mi me da igual, si dicen que "dizan" que mientras no "fuendo"

Incluso algunos me llaman loco, y yo les contesto que loco si, pero tonto no.

Solo necesito como pago de todo el salvar a uno, el sembrar las dudas en otro, y el acostumbrar a pensar ciriticamente a un tercero, con eso tengo el pago suficiente.

(para los muy mal pensados, no vendo nada, ni un centimillo de euro, ni una viruta de metal, a ningun precio)

Un gracioso saludo con mi agradecimiento.


----------



## Arraez (19 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Casi nadie me toma en serio, tampoco me tomaban en serio hace mas de 2 años cuando dije de empezar a comprar monedas de plata y cuando las subieron a 20€ todo el mundo salio corriendo a comprar...
> 
> Algun conocido hasta hace dos dias seguia diciendo que la vivienda no puede bajar de X por bla, bla, bla,..... y ahora le jode mucho que tubiera yo la razon, incluso algunos dejaron de darme hasta los buenos dias...
> 
> ...



Bueno yo me refería al advenimiento de trolls con cada subidilla de la plata , lo demás también tienes toda la razón, pero yo por lo menos ya lo tenía asumido de antes :
Un saludo.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (19 Ago 2011)

El andorrano las compra ahora mismo a +del 15% sobre el facial (13,84).
No está nada mal, teniendo en cuanta que la plata no se come .


----------



## mifua (19 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> por cierto.....
> ¿vago? ¿troll? ¿comodon? ¿porrompompero? sin acritud
> 
> UN saludo.



Gracias, gracias, pompero soy y más que vago... por no perder tiempo.
:o


----------



## electric0 (19 Ago 2011)

mifua dijo:


> Gracias, gracias, pompero soy y más que vago... por no perder tiempo.
> :o



Claro, claro... el tiempo que lo pierdan los demas.... ¿que lindo todo no? pues eso, con suerte espero pierda algun dinero, (no mucho, no tengo tan mala fe), para que a la siguiente me aprenda ud. a leer un poquito..

Sin acritud... los troles(buses) a la via.


----------



## hortera (19 Ago 2011)

os habeis fijado que la krugerrand de años atras esta mas barata que el resto de las monedas de 1 onza de bullion supongo, será debido fundamentalmente a que esta circulada y las otras son nuevas, yo creo que para los inversionistas que vamos a por el oro o plata sin importarnos la belleza de la moneda ni la numismatica sino el precio, como el 99 por ciento de los que estamos aki nos interesa mas lanzarnos a por la kruger que a por el resto de sus competidoras, siempre que este en condiciones optimas que suelen estarlo si no no las venderian. A veces la diferencia pasa de los 40€, es casi ¡¡1gramo de oro¡¡, no entiendo a los numismaticos, soy bastante obtuso en estas cosas, a mi me da igual que la moneda sea guapa o fea.


----------



## hortera (19 Ago 2011)

elefantes? eso va por mi..ya habiais tocado ese tema en el foro?, pues no me he enterado, que pena no haberlo leido, si es que no hay manera de soltar algo novedoso aqui.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Ago 2011)

activex dijo:


> Hola ante todo presentarme al foro, me llamo Jorge y soy de Valencia me dedico mas a los sellos pero llevo algun tiempo observando fluctuaciones de los metales como el oro y la plata y buscando por la red informacion sobre el patro oro, etc etc encontre esta pagina y la verdad que me encuentro con unas pocas dudas pero la que mas es la siguiente - la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ y 20€ en el BDE y cajas es al precio facial o cargan un porcentaje por ser de plata? lo digo porque en la pagina oficial de la fabrica nacional de monedas los precios justamente no son del valor facial o no estamos hablando de las mismas monedas? perdonen mi torpeza e ignorancia esperando no haber insultado vuestra inteligencia con la perdida de tiempo que pueda ocasionar dicho post.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias
> 
> Jorge



Las monedas se dispensan a valor facial en el BdE y sucursales de bancos y cajas, aunque las de 12 están prácticamente agotadas en todas partes. La FNMT también las vende en estuche por encima del facial, esa son las que has visto. El sobreprecio no merece la pena porque el valor numismático de estas monedas es nulo. Son carne de fundición como los pakillos (los 20 duros de plata de Franco) en general.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Ago 2011)

Ricardo es el primero que formula de un modo riguroso las tres leyes que acabamos de establecer. Los defectos de su formulación son dos: 19 el considerar como condiciones generales y exclusivas de la producción capitalista, evidentes además por sí mismas, las con¬diciones concretas dentro de las cuales rigen aquellas leyes


----------



## estanflacion (20 Ago 2011)

No sé si ya se habrá tratado la duda que planteo, si es así pido disculpas.

Yo he cargado con monedas de 12 y de 20, con la idea de que siempre se podría recuperar esa misma cantidad de dinero en Euros,por lo que hace la inversión segura. Pero en el caso de que los países fuertes se fueran del euro, o a sus respectivas monedas, dejando el euro para los países parias, nos encontraríamos que tenemos la plata ligada a una moneda devaluada. Por lo que sí se podría perder dinero, siempre que el valor de la plata fuese menor que el facial.


----------



## Cayo largo (20 Ago 2011)

estanflacion dijo:


> No sé si ya se habrá tratado la duda que planteo, si es así pido disculpas.
> 
> Yo he cargado con monedas de 12 y de 20, con la idea de que siempre se podría recuperar esa misma cantidad de dinero en Euros,por lo que hace la inversión segura. Pero en el caso de que los países fuertes se fueran del euro, o a sus respectivas monedas, dejando el euro para los países parias, nos encontraríamos que tenemos la plata ligada a una moneda devaluada. Por lo que sí se podría perder dinero, siempre que el valor de la plata fuese menor que el facial.



Pues nada chaval, no sufras más y cambialas por papelitos.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Ago 2011)

estanflacion dijo:


> No sé si ya se habrá tratado la duda que planteo, si es así pido disculpas.
> 
> Yo he cargado con monedas de 12 y de 20, con la idea de que siempre se podría recuperar esa misma cantidad de dinero en Euros,por lo que hace la inversión segura. Pero en el caso de que los países fuertes se fueran del euro, o a sus respectivas monedas, dejando el euro para los países parias, nos encontraríamos que tenemos *la plata ligada a una moneda devaluada*. Por lo que sí se podría perder dinero, siempre que el valor de la plata fuese menor que el facial.



Si quieres cambiar tus "es curvas con dos palitos" (€) dibujadas sobre plata por otras dibujadas sobre papel con tinta de color o sobre monedas de cuproniquel, mándame un mp. 

Ah, y recuerda que yo te lo he dicho primero.

Ahora en serio, la plata no está ligada a ninguna moneda. Si el poder adquisitivo de la moneda baja, el precio de la plata sube: *¡eso ya está pasando ahora!*


----------



## padrino (20 Ago 2011)

*Mejor en cajas que en bancos*

Contestando a perlenbacher como han hecho otros foreros yo tengo que decir que en el poco tiempo que he recorrido sucursales buscando monedas de 12 euros la gran mayoría las he sacado de cajas de ahorro, de banco no he sacado ni una, y concretamente todas las que he conseguido (sólo 62) han sido de la caixa, cajasol y sólo 4 de caja rural.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2011)

Donde estan esos tiempos en los que iba a la sucursal del BDE y sacaba 200, 300, 500 de una sola vez..... El chollo se acabó. Ahora queda rastrillar cajas buscando una docena de monedas o comprarlas en el bid-ask...
Un saludo.


----------



## skifi (20 Ago 2011)

estanflacion dijo:


> No sé si ya se habrá tratado la duda que planteo, si es así pido disculpas.
> 
> Yo he cargado con monedas de 12 y de 20, con la idea de que siempre se podría recuperar esa misma cantidad de dinero en Euros,por lo que hace la inversión segura. Pero en el caso de que los países fuertes se fueran del euro, o a sus respectivas monedas, dejando el euro para los países parias, nos encontraríamos que tenemos la plata ligada a una moneda devaluada. Por lo que sí se podría perder dinero, siempre que el valor de la plata fuese menor que el facial.



Pero eso te pasaría también si tuvieras el dinero en billetes comunez de euro, no? 

(siempre que el valor del papel fuera menor que el facial)


----------



## Kalevala (21 Ago 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha pasado todo lo contrario.
> 
> En mi zona La Caixa no tiene nunca nada, solo he conseguido un total de 3 en varias sucursales y casi que no pregunto ya en esa entidad. En otras cajas he pillado ocasionalmente hasta 10-12 juntas. La mayoría de las veces los bancos no tienen ni una, pero las pocas veces que tenían, eran algunas más que en las cajas. En definitiva, que yo no encuentro ningún patrón salvo saber que hay algunas entidades que nunca tienen. Por ejemplo, los banestos nunca tienen, ni en el banco de sabadell ni en el popular. Al menos en mi zona. Los banestos siempre me dicen que las mandaron a la central.
> 
> ...



Merece la pena gastar gasolina para eso?


----------



## Junior666 (23 Ago 2011)

Estoy pensando en comprar monedas de 20 francos de oro por 215€ cada moneda. Es un buen precio? o alguien conoce algún sitio donde se puedan conseguir monedas de oro a un precio mejor?
Estas monedas de 20 francos para quien no sepa pesan 6,45 gramos y contienen 5.8 gramos de oro puro.


----------



## landasurf (23 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar monedas de 20 francos de oro por 215€ cada moneda. Es un buen precio? o alguien conoce algún sitio donde se puedan conseguir monedas de oro a un precio mejor?
> Estas monedas de 20 francos para quien no sepa pesan 6,45 gramos y contienen 5.8 gramos de oro puro.



Compra, compra, que se las quitan de las manos!!


----------



## japiluser (23 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que dices es cierto, si rompemos el euro el facial sería un problema.....
> 
> Yo te quito el problema:
> 
> ...



Yo tambien ( CON PERMISO DE NEGROFUTURO ) quito problemas de esa índole a los mismos precios.
El punto tres lo sustituyo en su caso por ( me desplazo ) si la cantidad merece la pena ( el desplazamineto ).


----------



## hortera (23 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar monedas de 20 francos de oro por 215€ cada moneda. Es un buen precio? o alguien conoce algún sitio donde se puedan conseguir monedas de oro a un precio mejor?
> Estas monedas de 20 francos para quien no sepa pesan 6,45 gramos y contienen 5.8 gramos de oro puro.



una de dos, o tienes la suerte del novato o nos estas vacilando, a 37 euros el gramo es un chollo.


----------



## Junior666 (23 Ago 2011)

hortera dijo:


> una de dos, o tienes la suerte del novato o nos estas vacilando, a 37 euros el gramo es un chollo.



que va, hablo en serio, creo que tiene bastantes y me las entrega en mano, no es de esto de ebay que no te puedes fiar demasiado. Compruebo que son buenas y las compro. No tengo demasiado para gastar porque con las monedas estas de 12 euros me he fundido bastante pero quiere vender así que igual le digo que se pase por este foro porque igual hay más interesados...


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> que va, hablo en serio, creo que tiene bastantes y me las entrega en mano, no es de esto de ebay que no te puedes fiar demasiado. Compruebo que son buenas y las compro. No tengo demasiado para gastar porque con las monedas estas de 12 euros me he fundido bastante pero quiere vender así que igual le digo que se pase por este foro porque igual hay más interesados...



A ver ¿has visto el título del post? _monedas de *plata del BDE*_ ábrete un hilo.

PD: O estás mintiendo o es robado y no se atreve a llevarlo a una joyería


----------



## Junior666 (23 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> A ver ¿has visto el título del post? _monedas de *plata del BDE*_ ábrete un hilo.
> 
> PD: O estás mintiendo o es robado y no se atreve a llevarlo a una joyería



Ok, será robado entonces, dejo el tema.


----------



## electric0 (24 Ago 2011)

Y un buen dia, el ejercito troll ataco karlillandia, y los habitantes karlilleros preguntaronse, ¿que hemos hecho? ¿porque los buitres revolotean? ¿tan mal olemos? ¿sera que los buitres huelen la muerte?..... y no.... solo era el presagio... el mago troll lo habia dicho.. dentro de nada el papel sera mas mierd.a si cabe, y tal y como se conforme la transmutacion del papel a escoria, mas perseguidos estaran los quincalleros..... el mago troll habia hablado, palabra de mago,, oraron todos...


----------



## dabuti (24 Ago 2011)

Hola.
Hoy he ido a por las 7 que tenían en una sucursal de la caja del toro.
Me han dado 2 karlillos y 5 de plata de 2.000 pesetas de 94,95,96,98 y 2000.

Tras desconfiar, las he pillado porque en el BdE me devolverían la pasta de las de 2.000 calas.

¿Tienen la misma plata, no?

PD He pagado 84 euros.


----------



## landasurf (24 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Y un buen dia, el ejercito troll ataco karlillandia, y los habitantes karlilleros preguntaronse, ¿que hemos hecho? ¿porque los buitres revolotean? ¿tan mal olemos? ¿sera que los buitres huelen la muerte?..... y no.... solo era el presagio... el mago troll lo habia dicho.. dentro de nada el papel sera mas mierd.a si cabe, y tal y como se conforme la transmutacion del papel a escoria, mas perseguidos estaran los quincalleros..... el mago troll habia hablado, palabra de mago,, oraron todos...



Que razon tienes electrico. Lo vergonzoso es que se comporten como verdaderos bufones...


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Ago 2011)

Me he enterado de que en el BDE de Zaragoza se han agotado las de 12€.

¿cómo van el resto de sucursales? ¿podemos decir que hemos dejado sin existencias a los BDE de España?:: Había un listado por ahí ¿no?


----------



## quaver (26 Ago 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Ya he conseguido monedas allí. Las empiezan a dar sueltas y con las tiras deterioradas.
> 
> Me comentaron que esta semana igual ya se les acaban.



Confirmado... ya no quedan.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ago 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Confirmado... ya no quedan.



donde era?? coruña?


----------



## Telecomunista (27 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> donde era?? coruña?



Sí. Se acabó lo que se daba en Galicia.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Ago 2011)

Viendo que hemos esquilmado los BDE de monedas de 12 me he decidido a probar suerte en sucursales de bancos y cajas y:
En la primera que pruebo, al ladito de casa me dice la cajera qué cuantas quiero y sobretodo de qué año que en la caja fuerte tienen las que quiera... he intentado poner cara de poker pero se me da muy mal y he debido poner algo así ::

Le he pedido 83 y me ha dicho que ok pero que la caja tiene apertura retardada, ha tomado nota de mi DNI y que mañana a primera hora las tengo preparadas.

No me creo nada :XX: pero mañana os termino de contar mi mini aventura.


----------



## legio (29 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Viendo que hemos esquilmado los BDE de monedas de 12 me he decidido a probar suerte en sucursales de bancos y cajas y:
> En la primera que pruebo, al ladito de casa me dice la cajera qué cuantas quiero y sobretodo de qué año que en la caja fuerte tienen las que quiera... he intentado poner cara de poker pero se me da muy mal y he debido poner algo así ::
> 
> Le he pedido 83 y me ha dicho que ok pero que la caja tiene apertura retardada, ha tomado nota de mi DNI y que mañana a primera hora las tengo preparadas.
> ...




Pues como digas en el foro donde es en 1hora se le agotan como si tiene 500kg en plata


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Ago 2011)

legio dijo:


> Pues como digas en el foro donde es en 1hora se le agotan como si tiene 500kg en plata



Me acaba de llamar la cajera...

Que no le quedan, que mientras ella estaba de vacaciones ha venido *UN CLIENTE *y se llevó todo lo que había. 

::


----------



## skifi (29 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar la cajera...
> 
> Que no le quedan, que mientras ella estaba de vacaciones ha venido *UN CLIENTE *y se llevó todo lo que había.
> 
> ::



Lo que ha tardado en buscar en google y quedarselas para ella ;D


----------



## montytorri (29 Ago 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Lo que ha tardado en buscar en google y quedarselas para ella ;D



O lo que ha tardado en abrir la caja y darse cuenta de que no ponía 12, sino 20, porque eso a mi me ha pasado unas cuantas veces.........


----------



## dabuti (29 Ago 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> O lo que ha tardado en abrir la caja y darse cuenta de que no ponía 12, sino 20, porque eso a mi me ha pasado unas cuantas veces.........



Ni saben lo que tienen en la caja.
Las monedas pilladas por mí el pasado miércoles en una cajita también con apertura retardada, supuestamente 7 karlillos, se convirtieron en 2 karlillos y 5 monedas de 2.000 pesetas de diferentes años en cuanto la caja se abriço a los 13 minutos.


----------



## electric0 (29 Ago 2011)

Sois de lo que no hay.... ¿a quien se le ocurre?

La plata de una moneda se vende a 720€/k mientras que en el "mercado libre" se paga por ella 900€/k (subidas,... bajadas,.... aprox.,....) por lo cual el cajero que no lo sabe y lo pregunte siempre dira que no tiene, por lo tanto no hay que dejarlo preguntar..... a la escusa de tengo que abrir la caja, la contestacion de ""bueno pues me espero, hoy no tengo ninguna prisa""...

La apertura de la caja son 10 minutos,.,.,. vamos a suponer que el cajero tiene 20 monedas (una cifra muy tipica de muchos bancos) con lo cual tenemos una "inversion" de 12 X 20 = 240€, con un resultado a la venta al dia de hoy a precio de spot de 15 X 20 = 300€, que nos da una diferencia de 60€, pero no solo eso, si no que ademas tiene tendencia a subir y revalorizarse todavia mas, y en el peor de los casos no se perderia nada....

El siguiente que me repita que ha dejado de ganar 60€ (de media) por estar 10 minutos sentado, esperando la apertura de una caja,,,.,.,.,.,.,. una de dos, o es un put.o troll, o un verdadero gilipo.llas, porque nunca nadie gano tanto dinero de forma anonima por hacer tan poco, solo esperar, nada mas que esperar.... y al que se le ocurra preguntar por telefono para llegarse luego lo mismo, hay que ser un poco bastante lerdo para darle al cajero la posibilidad de que pregunte.

Put.o pais, hispañistan de mierd.a, toda la vida matando tontos y todavia vuelan, tantos que casi no se ve el sol.

SIn acritud para nadie, un cordial saludo.


----------



## Junior666 (29 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> vamos a suponer que el cajero tiene 20 monedas (una cifra muy tipica de muchos bancos) con lo cual tenemos una "inversion" de 12 X 20 = 240€, con un resultado a la venta al dia de hoy a precio de spot de 15 X 20 = 300€, que nos da una diferencia de 60€,....



Dime donde te las compran a 15 euros que me lo apunto!


----------



## electric0 (29 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Dime donde te las compran a 15 euros que me lo apunto!



Vamos a ver si nos centramos un poquito y dejamos de mirar el dedo y miramos la luna,..... señor troll.... la cifra de 15€ es a lo que esta el spot (aprox.) a la hora de escribir este post.... y da lo mismo que sea 14.50 que 15.50, es dinero por esperar sentado (veamos asi con letras grandes y tal, si se entiende)

Y las he vendido a 14.90 por cientos, (mas bien a kilos) pero como es normal no le voy a decir donde,...... el que quiera peces..... ya sabe.... demasiado hemos hecho ya con decir en el foro donde estaba el negocio/seguridad desde hace mas de dos años, que ademas no hemos sido creidos, porque no eramos un banquero de traje y corbata y solo 4 mierd.a frikis de un foro....

Ala, es lo que hay, son mis costumbres y eso, respeteme y tal y tal....


----------



## montytorri (29 Ago 2011)

Estoy con electrico, yo es lo que he he hecho," si tengo pero hay que abrir la caja" pues me he esperado allí o fuera el tiempo de un cigarro ya me jodió el día que me quedé sin dinero y en el tiempo de salir al cajero del banco de al lado el señor cajero se guardó muy cabroncete el sobre unas 20 cuando pensó" este tio se quiere llevar las 80 monedas que tengo y le da igual la tirada que sea???" aún así pillé 60 de una tacada que dudo mucho que me vuelva a pasar.....hay que estar listo para esas cosas....


----------



## Crise (30 Ago 2011)

Yo hoy no he tenido problema en comprar 3 de 12 y 1 de 20. Las de 12, circuladas.


----------



## Junior666 (30 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos centramos un poquito y dejamos de mirar el dedo y miramos la luna,..... señor troll.... la cifra de 15€ es a lo que esta el spot (aprox.) a la hora de escribir este post.... y da lo mismo que sea 14.50 que 15.50, es dinero por esperar sentado (veamos asi con letras grandes y tal, si se entiende)
> 
> Y las he vendido a 14.90 por cientos, (mas bien a kilos) pero como es normal no le voy a decir donde,...... el que quiera peces..... ya sabe.... demasiado hemos hecho ya con decir en el foro donde estaba el negocio/seguridad desde hace mas de dos años, que ademas no hemos sido creidos, porque no eramos un banquero de traje y corbata y solo 4 mierd.a frikis de un foro....
> 
> Ala, es lo que hay, son mis costumbres y eso, respeteme y tal y tal....



¿Has tenido algún trauma infantil? ¿Problemas sexuales? ¿Falta de amigos?

Tánta parrafada para no responder a una sóla frase... Haber dicho desde un principio que no decias donde y te podias ahorrar todo lo demás.

Con todos mis respetos lógicamente...


----------



## landasurf (30 Ago 2011)

Crise dijo:


> Yo hoy no he tenido problema en comprar 3 de 12 y 1 de 20. Las de 12, circuladas.



Poco leeis. No se compran, se *CAMBIAN*. Igual que puedes cambiar un billete de 10 euros en monedas de 2.


----------



## electric0 (30 Ago 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> ¿Has tenido algún trauma infantil? ¿Problemas sexuales? ¿Falta de amigos?
> 
> Tánta parrafada para no responder a una sóla frase... Haber dicho desde un principio que no decias donde y te podias ahorrar todo lo demás.
> 
> Con todos mis respetos lógicamente...



Claro, claro, otra vez la burra al trigo..... (ni con mayusculas)
Como me recuerda esto a aquello de los ppcc..... en fin... (hay zonas y zonas)

-------------------------

Subida de la plata a 18€ en 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, ..............

-------------------------

Y la campaña de septiembre va a comenzar.... ya esta preparada la logistica... solo queda que el general mande a sus comandantes dando la señal de avanzar..... adelante ejercito troll....


----------



## Elinor (30 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que no quedan monedas en ningún sitio. Por lo menos las de 12€.
Y si en algún sitio quedan, cuando las pides se las quedan, asi que...


----------



## tito346 (30 Ago 2011)

Yo hoy he ido al bde y se han negado a darme monedas me han dicho que un máximo de 3 porque esas monedas están dirigidas a coleccionistas no a inversores


----------



## Jantias (30 Ago 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Poco leeis. No se compran, se *CAMBIAN*. Igual que puedes cambiar un billete de 10 euros en monedas de 2.



Y sin embargo mira el título del hilo...


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Ago 2011)

Jantias dijo:


> Y sin embargo mira el título del hilo...



Lo del tíltulo es para mantener un poco de coherencia en el foro y continuar el primero que se abrió.

Aún así el título es correcto:

Si lo único que te importa de la monedita es que ponga un 12 entonces estarás cambiando euros, pero si lo que te importa de verdad son los 16 gramos y pico de plata entonces *SÍ que estás comprando plata* y en este caso a muy buen precio.


----------



## landasurf (30 Ago 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Aún así el título es correcto:
> 
> Si lo único que te importa de la monedita es que ponga un 12 entonces estarás cambiando euros, pero si lo que te importa de verdad son los 16 gramos y pico de plata entonces *SÍ que estás comprando plata* y en este caso a muy buen precio.



Bien, aceptaremos pulpo como animal de compañia...


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Sois de lo que no hay.... ¿a quien se le ocurre?
> 
> La plata de una moneda se vende a 720€/k mientras que en el "mercado libre" se paga por ella 900€/k (subidas,... bajadas,.... aprox.,....) por lo cual el cajero que no lo sabe y lo pregunte siempre dira que no tiene, por lo tanto no hay que dejarlo preguntar..... a la escusa de tengo que abrir la caja, la contestacion de ""bueno pues me espero, hoy no tengo ninguna prisa""...
> 
> ...



Permítame que le sea sincero: 

Cuando ayer leí este post, empecé a escribirle una respuesta acordándome de su familia pero respiré hondo y no lo envié.

Hoy, más calmado, he visto que usted tenía razón en el fondo pero la forma deja mucho que desear.

Por el bien del hilo, le agradecería que siga criticando lo que no le guste pero que cuide sus maneras, los insultos son innecesarios y más si tiene razón en lo que dice.

A pesar de todo, su consejo me ha ayudado a conseguir hoy un buen puñado de onzas de plata por debajo de su precio.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## electric0 (30 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Permítame que le sea sincero:
> 
> Cuando ayer leí este post, empecé a escribirle una respuesta acordándome de su familia pero respiré hondo y no lo envié.
> 
> ...




Despues de años de soportar nuncabajistas absurdos, subnorma.les profundos (mi mas sincera disculpa al colectivo, que no tiene culpa de nada) y porqueyolovalgistas con aires de superioridad ridiculos, porque tienen un coche nuevo, o un telefono de ultima generacion, o un pisito en la costa, o cualquier otra gilipoll.ez de "diseño",......... he terminado por decir las cosas tal y como son, le guste a quien le guste, y le duela a quien le duela.... es lo que hay, no haberme "cabreao" durante tantos años, ademas he adoptado las palabras de los gitanos.. ""son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas"" (a ver si ahora resulta que los vandalos pueden hacer lo que les salga de los güevos y yo no, pese a tener razon)

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## Crise (30 Ago 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Poco leeis. No se compran, se *CAMBIAN*. Igual que puedes cambiar un billete de 10 euros en monedas de 2.



Tikismikis ienso:


----------



## muyuu (30 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Sois de lo que no hay.... ¿a quien se le ocurre?
> 
> La plata de una moneda se vende a 720€/k mientras que en el "mercado libre" se paga por ella 900€/k (subidas,... bajadas,.... aprox.,....) por lo cual el cajero que no lo sabe y lo pregunte siempre dira que no tiene, por lo tanto no hay que dejarlo preguntar..... a la escusa de tengo que abrir la caja, la contestacion de ""bueno pues me espero, hoy no tengo ninguna prisa""...
> 
> ...



Expresas perfectamente la frustración que siento con mis familiares que viven en España. El nivel de desidia y de estupidez que destilan me enerva especialmente, al tratarse de familiares cercanos que vendrán a pedirme dinero cuando les vengan mal dadas. Tengo que SUPLICARLES que se dignen a acercarse a cajas y bancos, y no lo hacen. Lo que no sea dinero en 5 minutos parece no interesarles.


----------



## landasurf (30 Ago 2011)

Crise dijo:


> Tikismikis ienso:



Era una puntualizacion que se a hecho mas de una vez en los hilos de las monedas de 12 y 20 euros del BDE. No es por ser tiskismikis, vamos.
Buscad en el foro y dareis con el porque.


----------



## electric0 (30 Ago 2011)

Crise dijo:


> Tikismikis ienso:





landasurf dijo:


> Era una puntualizacion que se a hecho mas de una vez en los hilos de las monedas de 12 y 20 euros del BDE. No es por ser tiskismikis, vamos.
> Buscad en el foro y dareis con el porque.



Y el madrid ... ¿otra vez campeon de europa?

----------------------

Esta vez ..... ¿de que va? ¿de las dudas sobre si se compran o si se cambian?

¿Lo de los poderes liberatorios quedo lejos no? ¿y lo de la pureza de la plata tambien no?

----------------------

Patetismo castrense en medio del teatro de operaciones...

----------------------

No sirve de nada que el soldado pelaez se abroche el boton de la camisa, ya que en el fragor de la batalla eso es lo menos importante.

----------------------

Va a pegar un zumbido para arriba que flipas, pero a la voz de ya.... ¡coñe! si ya la tenemos a 920,,..... entonces 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, ya......


----------



## sprinser (31 Ago 2011)

La plata es mucho más inteligente que el oro…acecha en las sombras mucho mejor en el largo plazo y (casi)nadie se da cuenta…solo entonces se comprobaran realmente los grandes beneficios que traerá ,no os deslumbréis por el metal del Sol, acercarse al metal de la Luna.


----------



## landasurf (31 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Y el madrid ... ¿otra vez campeon de europa?
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...



No te distraigas conmigo. Nunca esta de mas recordar el poder liberatorio que tienen estas monedas. De ahi mi puntualizacion sobre que se *CAMBIAN*.

Ala, a seguir disfrutando


----------



## electric0 (31 Ago 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> No te distraigas conmigo. Nunca esta de mas recordar el poder liberatorio que tienen estas monedas. De ahi mi puntualizacion sobre que se *CAMBIAN*.
> 
> Ala, a seguir disfrutando



Ya Ya.... que si el 2004, que si la ley, que si el abuelo fuma, que si la abuela tiene pelos en los güevos... ya,...... si ya nos lo sabemos....

Se os ve venir desde lejos, y aun sin salir de la boca del metro.

A estas alturas y alucinando pepinillos de colores, yo me drogo pero no tanto.

Anda y que te ondulen.

-------------------

¿y cuanto dices que va a subir?.... yo digo que a 18€ la pieza,... mas que nada por la insistencia becaria en agosto, cuando el ejercito mercenario esta de vacaciones....


----------



## Perquesitore (31 Ago 2011)

En BDE de Alicante,no busqueis que ya no quedan."Alguien" :rolleye: se las llevó todas toditas...de 12 y de 20


----------



## quaver (31 Ago 2011)

Perquesitore dijo:


> En BDE de Alicante,no busqueis que ya no quedan."Alguien" :rolleye: se las llevó todas toditas...de 12 y de 20



Al final va a ser que las de 20€ tendrán interés numismático y todo 8:


----------



## Limpiabotas (31 Ago 2011)

Pues gracias a este hilo y a los últimos comentarios de Electic0 me han ayudado mucho. Primero de todo porque tenia pensado comprar un par de monedas de oro y si me sobraba algo pillar algunas de plata.

Asi que lo primero que he aprendido, por suerte, es que si voy a joyero hubiese pagado un precio mayor al valor facial de la moneda. 

Segundo, esta mañana me he acercado a mi banco habitual a hacer unas gestiones, a primera hora, y de paso he preguntado a la cajera si por casualidad tenian monedas de 12 o 20 euros de plata, a lo que me ha contestado que si, que miraba cuantas habia por el ordenador. Me dice que cuantas quiero que tiene 14 de 12 y 2 de 20, le respongo que todas.. y la cajera se queda :: :fiufiu:

Lo bueno, es que encima ni caja retardada ni nada, se ha metido donde tienen el dinero y me ha dicho que las monedas estaba ahí desde no se sabe cuando muertas de asco.... ienso:

Así que nada, daros las gracias a todos, y seguiré informando si encuentro alguna sucursal que tenga. Luego pregunté en la de al lado y ya me dijo que nai nai... xD


----------



## mifua (31 Ago 2011)

Yo también he encontrado una ristra de monedas de 12 euros y alguna suelta. Le he preguntado si podía conseguir más y me ha dicho que sin problemas, ¿cuantas quieres?
40 le he dicho. Ha llamado a varias sucursales y se las mandan en breve. Encantada de deshacerse de ellas.
¿Sequía de monedas de 12 €? No parece.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (31 Ago 2011)

Hasta que la plata se ponga a 55 dólares la onza (+-) se podrán pillar de 20.
Esto es españa.


----------



## electric0 (31 Ago 2011)

Limpiabotas dijo:


> Pues gracias a este hilo y a los últimos comentarios de Electic0 me han ayudado mucho. Primero de todo porque tenia pensado comprar un par de monedas de oro y si me sobraba algo pillar algunas de plata.
> 
> Asi que lo primero que he aprendido, por suerte, es que si voy a joyero hubiese pagado un precio mayor al valor facial de la moneda.
> 
> ...



No me de las gracias que me jode, y ademas voy a ser igual de borde con gracias que sin ellas.

-------------------------

Por cierto 929€/k, lo que decia yo, como siempre trolls sin conocimiento cada vez que sube la plata,..... si he dicho trolls, y ya saben,..... los que se den por aludidos que se jod**.


----------



## Crise (31 Ago 2011)

mifua dijo:


> Yo también he encontrado una ristra de monedas de 12 euros y alguna suelta. Le he preguntado si podía conseguir más y me ha dicho que sin problemas, ¿cuantas quieres?
> 40 le he dicho. Ha llamado a varias sucursales y se las mandan en breve. Encantada de deshacerse de ellas.
> ¿Sequía de monedas de 12 €? No parece.



Es que mola mucho decir "un amigo mío se las llevó todas". Mucho fantasma anda suelto....... qué miedo dan!:XX:


----------



## landasurf (31 Ago 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ya Ya.... que si el 2004, que si la ley, que si el abuelo fuma, que si la abuela tiene pelos en los güevos... ya,...... si ya nos lo sabemos....
> 
> Se os ve venir desde lejos, y aun sin salir de la boca del metro.
> 
> ...



Te vuelvo a decir que te equivocas conmigo. Te llevo tiempo leyendo, con conocimiento de tus andanzas en moto a la busqueda del karlillo y siempre me has parecido muy coherente en tus respuestas. Por ello no entiendo a que se debe el estado de nervios que atesoras ultimamente y las respuestas que dedicas al resto de foreros que al igual que tu, lo mas probable es que vayan cargados de karlillos.

Relee mis respuestas y veras como en ninguna de ellas pongo pegas a la acumulacion de karlillos. Al contrario, opino que es la mejor oportunidad de proteger los ahorros que se ha dado en decadas.

Por cierto, cada karlillo superara con creces los 18 euros por moneda. Sin duda.


----------



## electric0 (31 Ago 2011)

Prefiero no contestar porque me voy a poner muy borde...

No se ni para que pierdo el tiempo.... si siempre ha sido igual..

Bah...


----------



## hortera (1 Sep 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> La plata es mucho más inteligente que el oro…acecha en las sombras mucho mejor en el largo plazo y (casi)nadie se da cuenta…solo entonces se comprobaran realmente los grandes beneficios que traerá ,no os deslumbréis por el metal del Sol, acercarse al metal de la Luna.



a ver si concretamos ese 'largo plazo' contertulio, porque la plata lleva minimo 4000 años muy por detras del oro


----------



## muyuu (1 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> a ver si concretamos ese 'largo plazo' contertulio, porque la plata lleva minimo 4000 años muy por detras del oro



¿?

La plata estará por detrás o por delante del oro según al precio al que la compres y al que la puedas vender.

La relación oro/plata se acorta y se ensancha periódicamente. De hecho es un indicador bastante útil en mi opinión...


----------



## sprinser (1 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> a ver si concretamos ese 'largo plazo' contertulio, porque la plata lleva minimo 4000 años muy por detras del oro



La respuesta en este link: Silver Shortage This Decade, Silver Will Be Worth More Than Gold - YouTube


----------



## hortera (1 Sep 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> La plata estará por detrás o por delante del oro según al precio al que la compres y al que la puedas vender.
> 
> La relación oro/plata se acorta y se ensancha periódicamente. De hecho es un indicador bastante útil en mi opinión...



si, ya se que se puede ganar mas con la plata que con el oro, y con el cobre o el cafe o el trigo...lo que creo que era la esencia del debate era que metal era mejor de los dos, y hasta que el ratio oro/plata sea de 1/10, equivalente a la produccion, seguirá triunfando el oro, y ese ratio es la excepcion en la historia, normalmente es mayor...hay que tener cuidado en pensar que si la produccion de ambos metales tiende a igualarse la plata va a superar al oro. Aunque haya menos plata que oro eso no implica necesariamente que vaya a costar mas ¿porque? porque solo hay que fijarse en el platino a dia de hoy, mucho mas escaso que el oro y cuestan lo mismo.


----------



## muyuu (1 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> si, ya se que se puede ganar mas con la plata que con el oro, y con el cobre o el cafe o el trigo...lo que creo que era la esencia del debate era que metal era mejor de los dos, y hasta que el ratio oro/plata sea de 1/10, equivalente a la produccion, seguirá triunfando el oro, y ese ratio es la excepcion en la historia, normalmente es mayor...hay que tener cuidado en pensar que si la produccion de ambos metales tiende a igualarse la plata va a superar al oro. Aunque haya menos plata que oro eso no implica necesariamente que vaya a costar mas ¿porque? porque solo hay que fijarse en el platino a dia de hoy, mucho mas escaso que el oro y cuestan lo mismo.



En la corteza terrestre la relación oro/plata es aprox. 1/5. Si los precios se disparan, simplemente se extraerá más. El oro tiene un premium por su valor como divisa. Entre 1/5 y 1/10 es razonable moverse, pero no mucho más.


----------



## hortera (1 Sep 2011)

a ver como van esos ratios en el futuro, hasta ahora no hay color, 43/1 a dia de hoy, en el futuro mejorará seguramente a favor de la plata, pero no se si se llegará al 10/1....de todas maneras los que no compraron oro en el pasado, ni ahora, tienen disculpa, el oro era caro hace 10 años, lo es ahora y lo será mañana, pero la plata esta 'regalada' y lo estará dentro de unos años tambien, asi que el que no compre en estos tiempos se puede arrepentir mucho en el futuro.


----------



## asqueado (1 Sep 2011)

Todo esta en la oferta y demanda. Cuando la industria demande como lo esta haciendo ya brutalmente el uso de este metal, subiera por las nubes, aun tengo en mi memoria como hace 3-4 años compraba el kilo a 200-300 euros y deciamos que tenia que bajar:XX:. 
Hubo un periodo a finales de los 70 y principio de los 80 en el que el metal se puso igual por las nubes, luego se estabilizo, pero entonces no existia los telefonos moviles, los plasmas, las placas solares, etc. etc. tened en cuenta que unas placas solares se lleva casi 400 grs del mismo
Puedo poner un ejemplo claro de otro metal como el rodio que se usa en la joyeria, pues bien cuando estaba el boom en la compra de los vehiculos, ( algunos componentes de los mismos lo llevan ) dicho metal se pagaba casi a 600 euros los dos gramos,:: ahora desde que los mismos sus ventas han caido por los suelos, se suele pagar a menos de la mitad


----------



## mk73 (2 Sep 2011)

hombre pues espero que para la plata ese subidón sea YA, o en un par de años todo lo más tarde...
porque si es dentro de 50 años, mmm no creo que casi nadie de los que estemos aqui lo veamos o el que lo viese pues poco ya le va a interesar (sí, pa que lo disfruten los nietos).


----------



## Mochuelo (2 Sep 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> En la corteza terrestre la relación oro/plata es aprox. 1/5. Si los precios se disparan, simplemente se extraerá más. El oro tiene un premium por su valor como divisa. Entre 1/5 y 1/10 es razonable moverse, pero no mucho más.



:8:¡Uno a cinco! sera 1:15, ¿no te habrás dejado un uno? o el "aproximadamente" es de manga muy ancha. 

PD: No es nada personal.... solo coincidencia que te haya replicado en dos post en poco tiempo ..


----------



## Macacus (3 Sep 2011)

Según "Abundance in Earth's Crust" (WebElements.com, 2007-04-14), la abundancia relativa plata/oro es 0,080/0,0031=25,8

Según "It's Elemental — The Periodic Table of Elements" (Jefferson Lab, 2007-04-14), la abundancia relativa plata/oro es 0,075/0,004=18,75

Todos los datos están aquí: Abundance of elements in Earth's crust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Echando un vistazo rápido sobre los metales preciosos (conviene ordenar de menor a mayor abundancia en la columna "Crustal abundance") la correlación escasez/precio es realmente alta, aunque llama la atención lo barata que está la plata... de momento.


----------



## Gauzon (6 Sep 2011)

En el BDE de Uviéu no quedan monedas de 12€ enfundadas. Quedan algunas sin funda, circuladas, echas polvo.


----------



## landasurf (6 Sep 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> En el BDE de Uviéu no quedan monedas de 12€ enfundadas. Quedan algunas sin funda, circuladas, echas polvo.



No las dejes alli, no las vas a presentar a un concurso de belleza. Contienen la misma plata que el resto.


----------



## Arraez (7 Sep 2011)

Si aún hay alguien intentándolo, yo estos días he conseguido unas 40 en diferentes sucursales de La Caixa en Albacete, a unas 8 de media por sucursal, quitando 2 que no tenían. Es el banco en el que más éxito he tenido en el menudeo.
Lo digo porque intentéis en otras Caixas de otras ciudades, en Albacete ya no hay equis en mi mapa.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> hombre pues espero que para la plata ese subidón sea YA, o en un par de años todo lo más tarde...
> porque si es dentro de 50 años, mmm no creo que casi nadie de los que estemos aqui lo veamos o el que lo viese pues poco ya le va a interesar (sí, pa que lo disfruten los nietos).



Ese subidón fue ya y ha durado varios años, y ni siquiera nos ha llevado a máximos históricos nominales. Ese máximo descontando inflación está situado como mínimo, creo recordar, en 120 $ o algo así, por lo que todavía tiene que formarse la burbuja definitiva y el precio dispararse exponencialmente.

En cuanto al oro, es el miedo lo que está disparando la demanda, o mejor dicho, la desconfianza en la farsa del dinero fiat, hasta los suizos que se les presupone serios juegan con él al igual que todos. El platino y la plata tienen una demanda de base industrial, así que es normal que mientras no tengan la misma categoría de seguro que el oro su comportamiento sea peor viendo la situación económica global, aunque la plata cada vez se "consume" más como inversión y debería verse arrastrada por el precio del oro. Los de FutureMoneyTrends siguen apostando por una plata más cara que el oro en esta década, así que merece la pena tener unas onzillas, o más bien kilillos por su bajo precio, de recuerdo if the flies.

En cualquier caso, para tener euros en papel o en excel , lo mismo da tenerlos en plata.

PDreguntad en la Caixa, CAM, CCM, Unicaja, Cajasol...las sucursales de las grandes cajas todavía tienen alguna que otra monedilla.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Sep 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre el siguiente caso que expongo a continuación que aunque no guarda relación directa con el hilo si que al menos tiene alguna similitud:
> 
> Tengo la posibilidad de conseguir monedas de €uros en curso pero de otro pais; son como los karlillos pero de 10€ de facial, 16,65 gr. de pureza 925/1000, se paga sobreprecio sobre el valor facial como en el hilo del BID/ASK, a lo que voy; en el caso de decidirme a comprarlas puede hacer valer su valor facial en España en el caso de tener que ingresarlas en mi cta. bancaria, es decir, si no habria pegas por parte de la entidad bancaria en ese sentido o incluso por parte del BdE.



Supongo que son las alemanas, que ahora acuñan con mucha menos plata. Sólo son válidas en Alemania al igual que los karlillos en España. Yo cogería un lote pero como inversión sin tener en cuenta el facial y si se compraran con menos "overspot" que los k12. Supongo que para pequeñas cantidades no debería haber problemas en venderlas en cualquier momento en ebay por encima de 10 € independientemente del precio de la plata.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Sep 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre el siguiente caso que expongo a continuación que aunque no guarda relación directa con el hilo si que al menos tiene alguna similitud:
> 
> Tengo la posibilidad de conseguir monedas de €uros en curso pero de otro pais; son como los karlillos pero de 10€ de facial, 16,65 gr. de pureza 925/1000, se paga sobreprecio sobre el valor facial como en el hilo del BID/ASK, a lo que voy; en el caso de decidirme a comprarlas puede hacer valer su valor facial en España en el caso de tener que ingresarlas en mi cta. bancaria, es decir, si no habria pegas por parte de la entidad bancaria en ese sentido o incluso por parte del BdE.



No, la alemanas solo son validas en alemania.


----------



## madmax (8 Sep 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> En la corteza terrestre la relación oro/plata es aprox. 1/5. Si los precios se disparan, simplemente se extraerá más. El oro tiene un premium por su valor como divisa. Entre 1/5 y 1/10 es razonable moverse, pero no mucho más.



Eso es absurdo, porque no incluye los costes de estracción.

El uranio, por poner un ejemplo extremo, es un mineral muy frecuente en la tierra: lo encuentras disuelto en el agua de mar, y formando parte del granito (de hecho, es un microcomponente habitual del granito). Y es carísimo de extraer porque no hay yacimientos veteados apreciables.


----------



## eloy_85 (9 Sep 2011)

una pregunta, una vez adquirida una cantidad en monedas, p.e. 3000 €, ¿como puedo deshacerme de ellas y obtener (el máximo) beneficio?


----------



## electric0 (9 Sep 2011)

5,... 4,.... 3,.... 2,.... 1,...... ya


----------



## Gamu (9 Sep 2011)

madmax dijo:


> Eso es absurdo, porque no incluye los costes de estracción.
> 
> El uranio, por poner un ejemplo extremo, es un mineral muy frecuente en la tierra: lo encuentras disuelto en el agua de mar, y formando parte del granito (de hecho, es un microcomponente habitual del granito). Y es carísimo de extraer porque no hay yacimientos veteados apreciables.



Exacto, al precio actual de la plata, muchas minas vuelven a ser rentables. Las mineras solo tienen que vender futuros de plata (para asegurarse el precio) y poner algunas de sus minas cerradas a trabajar. Con el oro es más dificil porque el precio ya era alto de por si, pero seguramente también hay minas que dejaron de ser rentables a 300$ la onza, y ahora cobra sentido reabrirlas.


----------



## electric0 (9 Sep 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Exacto, al precio actual de la plata, muchas minas vuelven a ser rentables. Las mineras solo tienen que vender futuros de plata (para asegurarse el precio) y poner algunas de sus minas cerradas a trabajar. Con el oro es más dificil porque el precio ya era alto de por si, pero seguramente también hay minas que dejaron de ser rentables a 300$ la onza, y ahora cobra sentido reabrirlas.



Curiosamente la "plata virgen" enterrada en toneladas de deshecho, es siempre la misma y sigue estando en el mismo sitio hasta su extraccion, por lo tanto el trabajo a relalizar para su extraccion siempre sera el mismo....

Es decir la plata intrinsecamente siempre vale lo mismo, concretamente el trabajo de sacarla a la luz, lavar el mineral, depurarlo, fundirlo, purificarlo, y volverlo a refundir el lingotes o monedas (estas ultimas ademas necesitan acuñacion)....

NO es dificil de deducir entonces que plata, oro, platino, y "familiares" tienen un valor estable aun con el paso de los siglos, o muy poco cambiante (unicamente un poco a la baja por el avance de la tecnologia de extraccion y procesamiento)

Todo el razonamiento solo nos lleva a pensar en lo que esta pasando, y es que si consideramos el valor de los metales como referencia fija, en vez de al dolar o al euro, nos daremos cuenta de dos cosas, 1ª la moneda fiat no solo vale menos cada dia, si no que pierde valor a pasos agigantados, tanto que a este ritmo en un par de años no valdra ni el papel con el que esta impresa, y 2ª, la subida de precio es culpa de la demanda, y esta demanda es provocada por el miedo a la devaluacion, y como unica manera de guardar el valor del dinero por lo que viene.

Entonces, si yo compre moneda (k12) a 720€/k, y ahora pongamos que dentro unos meses la vendo a 1000€/k, los numeros muy tercos, me dan un beneficio del 38.75%, pero por el unico motivo de estar usando el euro como referencia, ya que en realidad la plata es la misma entonces que ahora, la cruda realidad es que es la moneda Euro, la que ahora vale menos, pero mucho menos...

Un saludo


----------



## landasurf (9 Sep 2011)

eloy_85 dijo:


> una pregunta, una vez adquirida una cantidad en monedas, p.e. 3000 €, ¿como puedo deshacerme de ellas y obtener (el máximo) beneficio?



Puedes venderlas en este mismo foro en el hilo BID-ASK.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Curiosamente la "plata virgen" enterrada en toneladas de deshecho, es siempre la misma y sigue estando en el mismo sitio hasta su extraccion, por lo tanto el trabajo a relalizar para su extraccion siempre sera el mismo....
> 
> Es decir la plata intrinsecamente siempre vale lo mismo, concretamente el trabajo de sacarla a la luz, lavar el mineral, depurarlo, fundirlo, purificarlo, y volverlo a refundir el lingotes o monedas (estas ultimas ademas necesitan acuñacion)....
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que todo proceso minero es muy costoso en términos energéticos, lo digo porque no es lo mismo hacer un trabajo con carretas o con camiones. Supongo que a los romanos les suponía más trabajo que a nosotros que quemamos petróleo, lo que dispararía el valor de ese trabajo cuando haya que volver a usar carretas.

no me hagais mucho caso, son mis divagaciones y hay que respetarlas ::


----------



## electric0 (10 Sep 2011)

Hay una antigua y pequeña mina de plata cerca de mi casa, cuentan las cronicas que en tiempos de los romanos con un cubo y una pala se podia escarbar, ir luego al rio con el cubo, lavarlo, y sacar mineral todos los dias en cantidad suficiente para vivir.... en la actualidad para recuperar la poca plata que quede serian necesarias muchas maquinas, tiempo, energia y esfuerzo, para una pobre "recoleccion".

Es obio que las maquinas modernas hacen el trabajo de muchos hombres, pero tambien es sabido por todos que ya no existen minas "faciles", asi que basicamente una cosa puede compensar la otra,....... un yacimiento "virgen y facil" como los de hace 2000 años o mas, con las maquinas actuales bajaria la plata de precio al suelo, en cuestion de dias, pero tambien se agotaria en breve poniendose dificil la extraccion despues de sacar "lo facil".

Un saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hay una antigua y pequeña mina de plata cerca de mi casa, cuentan las cronicas que en tiempos de los romanos con un cubo y una pala se podia escarbar, ir luego al rio con el cubo, lavarlo, y sacar mineral todos los dias en cantidad suficiente para vivir.... en la actualidad para recuperar la poca plata que quede serian necesarias muchas maquinas, tiempo, energia y esfuerzo, para una pobre "recoleccion".
> 
> Es obio que las maquinas modernas hacen el trabajo de muchos hombres, pero tambien es sabido por todos que ya no existen minas "faciles", asi que basicamente una cosa puede compensar la otra,....... un yacimiento "virgen y facil" como los de hace 2000 años o mas, con las maquinas actuales bajaria la plata de precio al suelo, en cuestion de dias, pero tambien se agotaria en breve poniendose dificil la extraccion despues de sacar "lo facil".
> 
> Un saludo.



Ídem para el petróleo.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Sep 2011)

El Maloney comentaba hace unos años (con la plata a mitad de precio o menos) que el precio de la plata era tan bajo que no cubría los costes de extracción y que se seguía extrayendo como producto secundario de otros elementos.

¿Sabéis si esta situación se sigue produciendo con los precios actuales?


----------



## electric0 (10 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Ídem para el petróleo.



Para el petroleo, el oro, el platino, el paladio, etc.... etc.... quizas en la actualidad se libre el coltan (que no estoy seguro tampoco) ya que es de "reciente" explotacion y quizas no hemos tenido tiempo de esquilmar los yacimientos "faciles", pero seria la excepcion y ademas por poco tiempo, si los yacimientos faciles no estan "fritos" lo estaran en breve.



FoSz2 dijo:


> El Maloney comentaba hace unos años (con la plata a mitad de precio o menos) que el precio de la plata era tan bajo que no cubría los costes de extracción y que se seguía extrayendo como producto secundario de otros elementos.
> 
> ¿Sabéis si esta situación se sigue produciendo con los precios actuales?




Hasta hace poco eso era cierto, ya que mezclado con el cobre, el estaño, el plomo y el oro entre otros, se obtenia con el refinado del metal y como "mezcla indeseable" una pequeña parte de plata, que constituia "la ganga" de la mina,...... plata gratis al trabajar y recoger otro metal.

Pero como siempre oferta y demanda tienden al autoajuste (si los dejan), a mas demanda mas posibilidad de subida de precio y por tanto de reabrir esas minas basicamente abandonadas, de ridicula proporcion tonelada procesada/gramos obtenidos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2011)

Juas!

Fantasmón-TioGilito888 pescado con el carrito de los helados!!

Os acordáis de las brasas que dio, él y sus trollacos, sobre que las monedas de 12 euros no eran de curso legal????

Pues acabo de encontrarle posteando en Rankia, donde se demuestra que sí sabía que eran de curso legal. Aquí tenéis hilo dedicado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-de-las-monedas-de-12-euros.html#post4969757



El tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar....


----------



## apeche2000 (11 Sep 2011)

*y ya no venden 12 euros en el BDE?*

Hola

el mensaje ese que alude el Sr. Monterspeculator quiere decir que en las sucursales que quedan abiertas del BDE ya no se pueden sacar las famosas 83 monedas de 12 diarias por persona?


----------



## landasurf (11 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> el mensaje ese que alude el Sr. Monterspeculator quiere decir que en las sucursales que quedan abiertas del BDE ya no se pueden sacar las famosas 83 monedas de 12 diarias por persona?



Andas tarde, hace tiempo que se agotaron en sucursales del BDE. Ahora mismo, y mientras queden, puedes llevarte 50 karlillos de 20 euros por persona y dia.


----------



## warezz (11 Sep 2011)

El viernes en el de coruña, 56 Karlillos me dio el funcionario de turno, me dijo que los vinieron devolver, están con el plastico roto y sin plastico. Le doy las gracias al lumbreras que los vino devolver.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (11 Sep 2011)

warezz dijo:


> El viernes en el de coruña, 56 Karlillos me dio el funcionario de turno, me dijo que los vinieron devolver, están con el plastico roto y sin plastico. Le doy las gracias al lumbreras que los vino devolver.



Joder que suerte...
Enhorabuena por el "botín"


----------



## montytorri (13 Sep 2011)

Pues yo sin embargo sigo teniendo algo de suerte......en aquel bbva donde el señor se quedó con unas 20, mi chica me las recogió el otro día y me cogi una calle de bancos y los 4 seguidos que no, hasta que en uno....tachan......40, eso si, me tocó informarme a cambio de planes de pensiones y creditos al consumo en el tiempo de espera para abriri la caja, supongo que será por zonas o suerte, yo tiempo libre que tengo, aprovecho.
saludos


----------



## Darthor (13 Sep 2011)

Yo el jueves y viernes vuelvo a la carga, más tiempo no voy a dejar pasar porque la impresión que tengo es que esto hace aguas a pasos agigantados. De mis cercanías he esquilmado casi todo, me quedan dos pueblos cercanos y una pequeña ciudad, ya comentaré que tal la pesca.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2011)

una pregunta que lleva tiempo rondandome...:ouch: en el hipotético caso que salieramos (ó nos largaran ) del € ¿que ocurriría con estas monedas ? ¿ dejarían de tener valor ? ¿ nos darían algo por la plata que llevan ? ¿ son facilmente convertibles en cash en el extranjero como lo pueden ser las Kokaaburras, las Filarmonicas ó los Pandas ?:|

Gracias


----------



## landasurf (13 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una pregunta que lleva tiempo rondandome...:ouch: en el hipotético caso que salieramos (ó nos largaran ) del € ¿que ocurriría con estas monedas ? ¿ dejarían de tener valor ? ¿ nos darían algo por la plata que llevan ? ¿ son facilmente convertibles en cash en el extranjero como lo pueden ser las Kokaaburras, las Filarmonicas ó los Pandas ?:|
> 
> Gracias



Aqui y en China LA PLATA ES PLATA


----------



## electric0 (13 Sep 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una pregunta que lleva tiempo rondandome...:ouch: en el hipotético caso que salieramos (ó nos largaran ) del € ¿que ocurriría con estas monedas ? ¿ dejarían de tener valor ? ¿ nos darían algo por la plata que llevan ? ¿ son facilmente convertibles en cash en el extranjero como lo pueden ser las Kokaaburras, las Filarmonicas ó los Pandas ?:|
> 
> Gracias



De todos es sabido el triple valor de los K12 (y k20 tambien) numismatico, facial y metal,... como es obio si salimos (o nos largan del euro) la moneda oficial en hispanistan sera otra (ejem. mortadelo) por lo cual tendremos por una parte conversion automatica de los euros del banco a mortadelos, y conversion manual en ventanilla de banco de los "euros de mano o bolsillo" a mortadelos tambien.

Llegado este extremo hay varias opciones;

1ª ir al banco en ventanilla a la conversion manual de los k12/k20 a mortadelos.

2ª ir al platero/fundidor/comprador de k12/k20 y venderlos a precio metal, cobrandolos en euros de papel (ya extrangeros) o mortadelos o dolares o yenes,...¿¡? ¿quien sabe?.

3ª esperar pacientemente una revalorizacion numismatica, para dentro de 200 años venderlos por neo-mortadelos, neo-euros o meo-rinos ¿¡? ¿quien vuelve a saber? .

Si suponemos que el cambio de euros a mortadelos es mañana y por sorpresa, lo mejor k12 al fundidor/platero/compraplatas, o a bancolchon si no son necesarios para vivir, ...... y los k20 al colchon, a esperar que se devaluen mas los mortadelos.

Opcion mas rapida cambiarlos en banco, siempre, pero menos ventajosa.

Un saludo.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2011)

he visto que se puecen comprar monedas en la pagina de la moneda y timbre españolas.

es una buena opcion comprar en ese lugar o es muy caro?

ejemplo peso 273gr precio 237€


----------



## Cayo largo (13 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> he visto que se puecen comprar monedas en la pagina de la moneda y timbre españolas.
> 
> es una buena opcion comprar en ese lugar o es muy caro?
> 
> ejemplo peso 273gr precio 237€



Juer, hay enlaces a tiendas por un tubo, los foreros venden, tienes la cotizacion hasta en las firmas de por aqui.
Con eso y una simple calculadora se va a Roma. ::


----------



## quepenadepais (14 Sep 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> he visto que se puecen comprar monedas en la pagina de la moneda y timbre españolas.
> 
> es una buena opcion comprar en ese lugar o es muy caro?
> 
> ejemplo peso 273gr precio 237€



A mi me parece buen precio, con la onza a 29,96€ el valor de 273gr de plata seria 262,97€.

Eso si, por mas que miro, en la web de la fnmt no veo monedas a ese precio.


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Sep 2011)

Pregunta de ignorante: los k 20 todavía no son rentables, ¿No? Para que el valor de su peso en plata sea igual al valor facial, la plata tendría que irse a 1,25 € el gramo, ¿No?
Y eso supone que tiene que subir un 25% del precio actual.¿Es así?
¿Veis factible esa subida?


----------



## Ulisses (14 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante: los k 20 todavía no son rentables, ¿No? Para que el valor de su peso en plata sea igual al valor facial, la plata tendría que irse a 1,25 € el gramo, ¿No?
> Y eso supone que tiene que subir un 25% del precio actual.¿Es así?
> ¿Veis factible esa subida?



Hace un año nadie hubiese apostado a que la plata se revalorizaría un 100%. Y aún no se ha declarado en bancarrota ningún país de la zona euro, ni se ha aprobado la QE3, ni han atacado a Irán....

Y los cálculos los estás haciendo sin tener en cuenta que con las monedas de 20 euros estás comprando plata amonedada, con un seguro incluido y sin pagar el 18% de IVA.

Tú mismo...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante: los k 20 todavía no son rentables, ¿No? Para que el valor de su peso en plata sea igual al valor facial, la plata tendría que irse a 1,25 € el gramo, ¿No?
> Y eso supone que tiene que subir un 25% del precio actual.¿Es así?
> ¿Veis factible esa subida?



Factible, no, es absolutamente seguro que se producirá. Otra cuestión es cuándo.


----------



## electric0 (14 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante: los k 20 todavía no son rentables, ¿No? Para que el valor de su peso en plata sea igual al valor facial, la plata tendría que irse a 1,25 € el gramo, ¿No?
> Y eso supone que tiene que subir un 25% del precio actual.¿Es así?
> ¿Veis factible esa subida?



¿y para que coño deben ser rentables?........ para rentabilidades, la bolsa, la renta fija, las acciones, la plata papel,.... etc.....

1201.21€/k es lo que tiene que valer la plata para que valor facial y metal sean el mismo, cuando esto ocurra encontrar un banco que tenga monedas K20 sera una mision muy dificil....

El que piense que acumulando k12 o k20 se va ha hacer rico se ha equivocado de foro y de hilo, los que piensan eso estan un poco mas alla de facilisimo.com,.....

K12 y K20 NO SON UN NEGOCIO, NI UNA INVERSION, solo son una forma de ahorro sin inflacion y sin control banco/estatal/hacendoso....

¿cuantas veces sera necesario repetirlo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Capital13 (14 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante: los k 20 todavía no son rentables, ¿No? Para que el valor de su peso en plata sea igual al valor facial, la plata tendría que irse a 1,25 € el gramo, ¿No?
> Y eso supone que tiene que subir un 25% del precio actual.¿Es así?
> ¿Veis factible esa subida?



En MI OPINIÓN lo realmente interesante en monedas de plata son las realizadas en 999´m. Son las que realmente reflejan el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales (sobre los 40,60$ la onza en este momento). Todas las monedas de "plata" de aleación como la de 925m (también las hay menores) el valor no es comparable porquee hay que llavar a cabo un proceso de fundición para conseguir plata de lo que podríamos llamar como "pura". 
Con relación a la revalorización del 25% que apunta es más fácil que se produzca la liquidez de la moneda en aquellas que son de 999m.


----------



## electric0 (14 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> En MI OPINIÓN lo realmente interesante en monedas de plata son las realizadas en 999´m. Son las que realmente reflejan el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales (sobre los 40,60$ la onza en este momento). Todas las monedas de "plata" de aleación como la de 925m (también las hay menores) el valor no es comparable porquee hay que llavar a cabo un proceso de fundición para conseguir plata de lo que podríamos llamar como "pura".
> Con relación a la revalorización del 25% que apunta es más fácil que se produzca la liquidez de la moneda en aquellas que son de 999m.



¿¿¿ Acaso la plata de 925 es menos plata que la de 999 ??? ¿¿sabia Ud que la plata de joyeria es de 925?? ¿¿ sabia Ud. que la plata de 999 no vale para nada, a excepcion de almacenarla ?? ¿¿sabia ud que en ningun proceso industrial ni ornamental se presenta al final del proceso plata 999??.....

Al platero/fundidor (que al fin y al cabo es donde terminaran el 99,99% de las monedas de plata del mundo, mas tarde o mas temprano) le viene mejor que las monedas sean de 925, porque simplemente funde y a trabajar, sin necesidad de alear con nada..

Las unicas excepciones son en un tipo de piezas de joyeria muy determinadas, que por el proceso de fabricacion no pueden hacerse de 999, y la plata coloidal (quizas haya algo mas, pero poco).

¿¿¿No sera que esta ud. cargado hasta el cul.o de moneda de 999 y no la puede vender ni en el mercadillo???????? de otra forma no se explica que venga a estas alturas a "dorarnos la oreja" con la misma falacia de siempre...


----------



## Capital13 (14 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Acaso la plata de 925 es menos plata que la de 999 ??? ¿¿sabia Ud que la plata de joyeria es de 925?? ¿¿ sabia Ud. que la plata de 999 no vale para nada, a excepcion de almacenarla ?? ¿¿sabia ud que en ningun proceso industrial ni ornamental se presenta al final del proceso plata 999??.....
> 
> Al platero/fundidor (que al fin y al cabo es donde terminaran el 99,99% de las monedas de plata del mundo, mas tarde o mas temprano) le viene mejor que las monedas sean de 925, porque simplemente funde y a trabajar, sin necesidad de alear con nada..
> 
> ...




En ningún momento me he dirigo a usted. Le recuerdo que es MI OPINION para un forero que pide información y no tonterias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> En MI OPINIÓN lo realmente interesante en monedas de plata son las realizadas en 999´m. Son las que realmente reflejan el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales (sobre los 40,60$ la onza en este momento). Todas las monedas de "plata" de aleación como la de 925m (también las hay menores) el valor no es comparable porquee hay que llavar a cabo un proceso de fundición para conseguir plata de lo que podríamos llamar como "pura".
> Con relación a la revalorización del 25% que apunta es más fácil que se produzca la liquidez de la moneda en aquellas que son de 999m.



Cuando no se tiene ni puta idea es mejor callarse la boca.Por un lado, como ya te han dicho, la plata de joyeria es plata sterling de ley 925. Por otro lado, no hay ninguna moneda de plata destinada a la circulación que sea de plata pura...adivina la razón...El bullion de plata pura internacional lo pagas con un sobrespot importante porque es moneda moderna.

Lo único relevante financieramente sobre la ley es que sea superior a 900. De otra manera no es metal que pueda usarse en transacciones financieras.


----------



## Capital13 (14 Sep 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuando no se tiene ni puta idea es mejor callarse la boca.Por un lado, como ya te han dicho, la plata de joyeria es plata sterling de ley 925. Por otro lado, no hay ninguna moneda de plata destinada a la circulación que sea de plata pura...adivina la razón...El bullion de plata pura internacional lo pagas con un sobrespot importante porque es moneda moderna.
> 
> Lo único relevante financieramente sobre la ley es que sea superior a 900. De otra manera no es metal que pueda usarse en transacciones financieras.



Primero aprenda usted a escribir con educación y cordura y luego hablamos. Están histéricas con las monedas de 925...lo mejor una tilita.


----------



## landasurf (14 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> En MI OPINIÓN lo realmente interesante en monedas de plata son las realizadas en 999´m. Son las que realmente reflejan el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales (sobre los 40,60$ la onza en este momento). Todas las monedas de "plata" de aleación como la de 925m (también las hay menores) el valor no es comparable porquee hay que llavar a cabo un proceso de fundición para conseguir plata de lo que podríamos llamar como "pura".
> Con relación a la revalorización del 25% que apunta es más fácil que se produzca la liquidez de la moneda en aquellas que son de 999m.



Te has llenado de gloria. Suerte.


----------



## hortera (14 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿y para que coño deben ser rentables?........ para rentabilidades, la bolsa, la renta fija, las acciones, la plata papel,.... etc.....
> 
> 1201.21€/k es lo que tiene que valer la plata para que valor facial y metal sean el mismo, cuando esto ocurra encontrar un banco que tenga monedas K20 sera una mision muy dificil....
> 
> ...



pues el que compró oro en el 2008 (hace cuatro dias) hoy ha duplicado su inversion, asi que a veces suena la flauta, mejor comprar plata que jugar a la loteria.


----------



## padrino (14 Sep 2011)

por si a alguien le vale, me he llevado un mes más o menos con la búsqueda de K12 suspendida, la he reanudado hoy y.... 5 sucursales visitadas y 30 monedas en dos de ellas, pero el dato que me ha dejado deconcertado:
Ciudad grande,capital de provincia, sucursales céntricas muy céntricas, de la caja con más presencia en mi ciudad y... había!!
Con esto quiero decir que parece que tenemos claro que hemos peinado las ciudades grandes, el centro de dichas ciudades, que si en los pueblos, en los barrios del extrarradio, etc, pero hoy mi experiencia ha sido esa, en otra ocasión me fui a dos pueblos a 25-30 kms de laq capital, pateé 10-12 sucursales y no pillé ni una.
Creo que después de esto no voy a dar nada por sentado ni definitivo porque he visto que se encuentran a veces en los lugares donde no te lo esperas.
Un saludo para todos y seguimos la recolección. 
P.D: los K20 quedan sin problemas, o al menos eso me dicen los cajeros.


----------



## landasurf (14 Sep 2011)

padrino dijo:


> por si a alguien le vale, me he llevado un mes más o menos con la búsqueda de K12 suspendida, la he reanudado hoy y.... *5 sucursales visitadas y 30 monedas en dos de ellas,* pero el dato que me ha dejado deconcertado:
> Ciudad grande,capital de provincia, sucursales céntricas muy céntricas, de la caja con más presencia en mi ciudad y... había!!
> Con esto quiero decir que parece que tenemos claro que hemos peinado las ciudades grandes, el centro de dichas ciudades, que si en los pueblos, en los barrios del extrarradio, etc, pero hoy mi experiencia ha sido esa, en otra ocasión me fui a dos pueblos a 25-30 kms de laq capital, pateé 10-12 sucursales y no pillé ni una.
> Creo que después de esto no voy a dar nada por sentado ni definitivo porque he visto que se encuentran a veces en los lugares donde no te lo esperas.
> ...



¿De que ciudad hablamos, y de que sucursales en concreto?


----------



## electric0 (14 Sep 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuando no se tiene ni puta idea es mejor callarse la boca.Por un lado, como ya te han dicho, la plata de joyeria es plata sterling de ley 925. Por otro lado, no hay ninguna moneda de plata destinada a la circulación que sea de plata pura...adivina la razón...El bullion de plata pura internacional lo pagas con un sobrespot importante porque es moneda moderna.
> 
> Lo único relevante financieramente sobre la ley es que sea superior a 900. De otra manera no es metal que pueda usarse en transacciones financieras.



Esto Monster solo puede significar una cosa en 5..4..3..2..1... ya, todos sabemos el nerviosismo y la recursion al temario clasico, tal y como se avecinan los cambios de tendencia.

(la semana que viene he quedado con..... ya te cuento, a ver como va de demanda de metal )



hortera dijo:


> pues el que compró oro en el 2008 (hace cuatro dias) hoy ha duplicado su inversion, asi que a veces suena la flauta, mejor comprar plata que jugar a la loteria.



Efectivamente de vez en cuando suena la flauta, pero eso, de vez en cuando,.... pero comprar para esperar que suene la flauta.... ¿¡? ¿un poco triste no?



padrino dijo:


> por si a alguien le vale, me he llevado un mes más o menos con la búsqueda de K12 suspendida, la he reanudado hoy y.... 5 sucursales visitadas y 30 monedas en dos de ellas, pero el dato que me ha dejado deconcertado:
> Ciudad grande,capital de provincia, sucursales céntricas muy céntricas, de la caja con más presencia en mi ciudad y... había!!
> Con esto quiero decir que parece que tenemos claro que hemos peinado las ciudades grandes, el centro de dichas ciudades, que si en los pueblos, en los barrios del extrarradio, etc, pero hoy mi experiencia ha sido esa, en otra ocasión me fui a dos pueblos a 25-30 kms de laq capital, pateé 10-12 sucursales y no pillé ni una.
> Creo que después de esto no voy a dar nada por sentado ni definitivo porque he visto que se encuentran a veces en los lugares donde no te lo esperas.
> ...



La experiencia nos indica que no hay patron en la busqueda y el hallazgo de K12, ni de K20.... salen donde salen y cuando salen, y sera siempre posible encontrarlas en un recondita sucursal dentro de incluso años, aunque en general el mercado esta frito, y las "migajas" son cada vez mas escasas, aquellos tiempos de encontrar varios cientos de piezas en una sucursal pasaron a la historia.


----------



## electric0 (14 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> En ningún momento me he dirigo a usted. Le recuerdo que es MI OPINION para un forero que pide información y no tonterias.



No deberia perder el tiempo, ya que mas vale un segundo de mi vida para mi, que toda la de otra persona, por lo cual solo le dire que se auto descalifica sin ayuda de nadie... aunque el realidad no se para que contesto, bah..


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> En MI OPINIÓN lo realmente interesante en monedas de plata son las realizadas en 999´m. Son las que realmente reflejan el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales (sobre los 40,60$ la onza en este momento). Todas las monedas de "plata" de aleación como la de 925m (también las hay menores) el valor no es comparable porquee hay que llavar a cabo un proceso de fundición para conseguir plata de lo que podríamos llamar como "pura".
> Con relación a la revalorización del 25% que apunta es más fácil que se produzca la liquidez de la moneda en aquellas que son de 999m.





Capital13 dijo:


> Primero aprenda usted a escribir con educación y cordura y luego hablamos. Están histéricas con las monedas de 925...lo mejor una tilita.



Otro plata-pompero cargado hasta las trancas con bullion.

Le recomiendo que si no sabe de qué habla mejor se siente Vd. a escuchar antes de abrir la boca.


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Sep 2011)

las monedas que aparecen ahora en sucursales que antes no tuvieron son las que están descambiando abueletes y niñatos (unos para necesidades del día a día y otros para vicios del día a día). cosas de la crisis.
Así me hice hace poco una ristra de 10 monedas de 2000 pelas que un viejillo fue a cambiar a una cajita vascongada (el BDE de donostia lo han cerrado).
la cajera no sabía que decirle... casualmente estaba yo en la cola y claro... me ofrecí como buen samaritano para "cambiar" las susodichas para alegría del viejillo, alivio de la cajera que así se ahorraba una llamada a su superior (que no dudo tendría que llamar a otro superior) sobre QUE HOSTIAS hacer con las monedicas... y total indiferencia de las otras cuatro viejas que estaban allí para lo realmente importante (retirar valiosos papelitos de colores de sus cuentas).

antes de que me preguntéis... No.
el viejo no tenía más monedas de 2000, ni de 12...


----------



## dabuti (16 Sep 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> las monedas que aparecen ahora en sucursales que antes no tuvieron son las que están descambiando abueletes y niñatos (unos para necesidades del día a día y otros para vicios del día a día). cosas de la crisis.
> Así me hice hace poco una ristra de 10 monedas de 2000 pelas que un viejillo fue a cambiar a una cajita vascongada (el BDE de donostia lo han cerrado).
> la cajera no sabía que decirle... casualmente estaba yo en la cola y claro... me ofrecí como buen samaritano para "cambiar" las susodichas para alegría del viejillo, alivio de la cajera que así se ahorraba una llamada a su superior (que no dudo tendría que llamar a otro superior) sobre QUE HOSTIAS hacer con las monedicas... y total indiferencia de las otras cuatro viejas que estaban allí para lo realmente importante (retirar valiosos papelitos de colores de sus cuentas).
> 
> ...



Hola Kaxkamel.
Yo hace poco pillé 5 de 2.000, el de la caja pensaba que eran de 12 euros, de una cajita semiquebrada de mi ciudad.
¡Dice que llevaban años en la caja!


----------



## hablando_en_plata (16 Sep 2011)

Hoy he recogido unos cuantos (+100)... Pedí en mi sucursal y han tardado una semana, pero dicen que ya no pueden conseguirme mas... 
Todavía quedan, pero cada vez es mas joido


----------



## electric0 (16 Sep 2011)

Los principales "caladeros" donde recojer k12 esta ya esquilmados, los BdE estan secos, y las principales cajas/bancos tambien, ¿que siempre se encontraran? pues claro, pasaran 20 años y todavia en alguna sucursal de villapanda de acebuchal (donde cristo perdio las alpargatas) todavia se encontraran 2 perdidas en caja, pero eso no es significativo....

Lo suyo es empezar ya a cambiar de campaña, y en vez de recoger k12, recojer k20, y si en algun agujero suena la flauta incluso con las de 2000 pts, pues se las lleva uno todas y ya esta....

AHora es preciso recordar que k12, ya es rentable, y siempre sera rentable (la posibilidad de caida de la plata a menos de 720€/k es remota, por no decir imposible) venderlas numismaticamente o por metal, y en cambio las k20 deben ir en "cesto" aparte, esperando epocas mejores para ella, que por desgracia no tardaran mucho en llegar.

Un saludo.


----------



## roygbiv (16 Sep 2011)

Uno de los cajeros de la central del BSCH en Granada me ha explicado esta mañana que las monedas son muy difíciles de conseguir porque "_la gente_" está buscándolas desesperadamente al ser el valor del metal mayor que el facial. Incluso me ha hablado de los travelos, aunque muy a mi pesar no haciendo referencia a ellas por ese nombre. 

Estaba acostumbrado a los "_no, no nos quedan_" mientras el empleado sonríe y su mirada delata que él las atesora a cientos, aprovisionándose conforme entran en la sucursal, pero ésta ha sido la primera vez que un cajero me habla despreocupadamente de lo que aquí se discute desde hace años.

El fin se acerca, hermanos burbujistas.


----------



## aet_78 (16 Sep 2011)

Mañana voy a Lanzarote de vacaciones (más o menos merecidas, bueno no lo sé). Alguien sabe si esa zona está ya esquilmada o por el contrario es el último filón por saquear.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## uojoo (16 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> AHora es preciso recordar que k12, ya es rentable, y siempre sera rentable (la posibilidad de caida de la plata a menos de 720€/k es remota, por no decir imposible) venderlas numismaticamente o por metal, y en cambio las k20 deben ir en "cesto" aparte, esperando epocas mejores para ella, que por desgracia no tardaran mucho en llegar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Y no creo que tarden mucho en llegar a ser rentables , con la onza mas barata ( maple , philarmonic, libertad mexico) a 33.65€ ( 7% iva incluido, faltaria añadirle los gastos de envio ) y la onza de k20 a 37,36€ solo hace falta una subida del 11% para quedarte even y si la plata baja pues perderas la inflacion mas el 4 -4,25 % que estan dando los depositos actuales asi que quizas ya ha llegado el momento de empezar a acaparar.

Os habeis marcado algun precio de referencia del bullion internacional para empezar a cambiar estampitas por k20 o preferis de momento continuar con el bullion internacional ya que parece estar muy claro que las divisas se van a depreciar cada vez mas en relacion a los metales y el seguro facial en este momento no parece ser muy relevante , aunque quizas mas adelante si la tendencia cambia si lo pueda ser ...


----------



## electric0 (16 Sep 2011)

Cuidado con esperar rentabilidades, ... a ver....

Ahora mismo las k12, son rentables, muy rentables (hablamos del 30%) y como es obio no hay, la busqueda y rebusqueda de las mismas suele dar pauperrimos resultados,..... ¿que os hace pensar que sera distinto con las k20?... despues de suceder lo acontecido con las k12,... ¿quedaran k20 en el mercado cuando el metal supere el facial?..... las rentabilidades empiezan por hacerse ahora, colecionando k20 en vez de un papel pintado, mañana sera tarde.....

Pero ojo eso es pensar "en largo" y desgraciadamente en este pais se piensa generalmente "en corto" por eso nuestros politicos son lo que son........ y vosotros ¿pensais en corto o en largo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Moncho (16 Sep 2011)

muy bien explicado electrico.. aun asi, no crees que la tirada va a ser muchismo menor?


----------



## Chiflita (16 Sep 2011)

Btardes; en mi zona no queda nada ( capital de provincia castillana )y en los pueblos tampoco; además los cajeros te contestan secos con un rotundo NO! y sin cara de extrañados. En el BdE Valladolid se acabaron el lunes pasado.
A partir de ahora a por K20.
Saludos


----------



## electric0 (16 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> muy bien explicado electrico.. aun asi, no crees que la tirada va a ser muchismo menor?



Pues hace dos o tres años (por ahi anda el hilo) alguno llego a decirme que me fuera al psiquiatra, que comprar plata amonedada y española era de poco menos que subn.ormales,.... ¿debo rescatar el hilo y llamar retrasado mental profundo al que lo dijo? ¿o mejor me voy a su casa y me meo en su puerta?

SI a alguien le jod.en mis palabras ya sabe,..... que le vayan dando, .... que son mis costumbres y tal y tal....

Y si, la tirada es mucho menor, e incluso ando dudando si veremos la tirada del 2012, porque es posible que si la hay sea a otro precio.

UN saludo.


----------



## Moncho (16 Sep 2011)

reflote, reflote!


----------



## electric0 (16 Sep 2011)

Yo no hago sangre del arbol caido, que lo reflote otro....

Perdono pero no olvido,... asi no repito los mismos fallos


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (16 Sep 2011)

La rentabilidad vendrá determinada por el precio de venta que se consiga, no por el precio de la plata de la moneda. Lo digo porque no es fácil calcular un precio estimado para un k12 en comparación con el bullion que lo puedes mirar en silberinvestor y similares.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (16 Sep 2011)

Buenas,

primer post, presentación y bueno como seguidor vuestros de hace tiempo pues he optado por salvar del guano algo de pasta más en karlillos. Pensaba que me iba a volver loco para encontrarlos pero me sorprendió gratamente ir a una sucursal de mi banco (uno de rojo) cerca del curro y decirles, hola quiero 50 monedas de plata de 12€, tenéis? 

pd: pedi pocas porque ya había encargado bastantes más en mi oficina habitual

Pues no pero las puedo pedir...vale, si son algunas más tampoco pasa nada.

al día siguiente a las 8,30 me llamaron diciendo que tenian 60, las pasé a recoger esa misma mañana, eran del 2010 impecables, eso si ni plásticos ni leches, las monedas en un guarrisobre del banco.

El jueves fuí a la misma oficina a pedir 100 más, de momento sin noticias...

ah. ciudad mediana, provincia barcelona, capital de comarca.


----------



## Moncho (16 Sep 2011)

como dice electrico.. hay y habran.. de hecho siguen habiendo de 2000 ptas en algunas sucursales..pero muy pocos tendran la suerte ya de pillar muchas de golpe con lo cual no se yo si vale la pena perder el tiempo recorriendo oficinas..


----------



## electric0 (16 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> La rentabilidad vendrá determinada por el precio de venta que se consiga, no por el precio de la plata de la moneda. Lo digo porque no es fácil calcular un precio estimado para un k12 en comparación con el bullion que lo puedes mirar en silberinvestor y similares.



Si, evidentemente, como es logico y no podia ser de otra forma,..... yo hablo de un (30% Aprox...) con respecto al spot, como referencia, no como obligacion, ni precio de mercado, ya que no hay mercado todavia como tal, y a lo mejor nunca llega a existir ese mercado.

En mi caso vendo a un "señor" que me las paga muy bien, generalmente a un poco menos del spot, pero entiendo que eso no es facil para todo el mundo.

En cualquier caso me encantaria que todos los poseedores de k12 pudieran vender a un buen precio, aunque solo sea por el reconocimiento a su raciocinio y capacidad de aislamiento ante los mantras populares.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Sep 2011)

aet_78 dijo:


> Mañana voy a Lanzarote de vacaciones (más o menos merecidas, bueno no lo sé). Alguien sabe si esa zona está ya esquilmada o por el contrario es el último filón por saquear.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Playa Blanca y Arrecife esquilmados.


----------



## aet_78 (18 Sep 2011)

Domingo por la noche. Me preparo para iniciar mañana temprano la búsqueda. Viendo vuestra nota de Playa Blanca esquilmada he decidido coger el coche e ir a la playa un poco más lejos y aprovechar a buscarlas. 
Deseadme suerte, ya os contaré.


----------



## Argentum emere (18 Sep 2011)

Ya sé que no tiene que ver nada con la plata, pero ¿alguno de vosotros invierte en monedas conmemorativas españolas de 2€?. ¿Se puede ganar algo con éste tipo de monedas?


----------



## electric0 (19 Sep 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Ya sé que no tiene que ver nada con la plata, pero ¿alguno de vosotros invierte en monedas conmemorativas españolas de 2€?. ¿Se puede ganar algo con éste tipo de monedas?



El valor facial ya sabes,..... 2€ per secula

El metal,.... no se, ... debe de andar por una miseria, con suerte que ronde los 15 centimos.

Solo te queda el numismatico,.... quizas reuniendo una de cada uno de los modelos existentes, con calidad perfecta y tal, se puedan vender como coleccion,... no se,... pero desde luego en plan masivo no...

Mala inversion, mediocre reserva de valor, quizas negocio para los biznietos o tataranietos.

UN saludo.


----------



## electric0 (20 Sep 2011)

¿Que paso con los mensajes desaparecidos?

¿Que? ¿Que como no podemos reventar el hilo vamos a ver si lo descuadramos?

Lastimoso siempre lo mismo... en fin... autodeclaraciones de culpabilidad en el juzgado de guardia en horario laboral.

Hipanistan..... ¡que gran moneda la ultima de 20€¡ !jamas ninguna pieza represento tan bien un comportamiento¡


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Hipanistan..... ¡que gran moneda la ultima de 20€¡ !jamas ninguna pieza represento tan bien un comportamiento¡



No lo pillo :


----------



## landasurf (20 Sep 2011)

cegador dijo:


> No lo pillo :



Supongo que electrico se referira a que ese es el camino del valor que van adquirirendo los karlillos de 12 euros. Lo preveieron correctamente y subieron el facial a 20, aunque probablemente se quedaron cortos,...


----------



## electric0 (20 Sep 2011)

cegador dijo:


> No lo pillo :





landasurf dijo:


> Supongo que electrico se referira a que ese es el camino del valor que van adquirirendo los karlillos de 12 euros. Lo preveieron correctamente y subieron el facial a 20, aunque probablemente se quedaron cortos,...



A veces la cultura de un pueblo se ve representada en su moneda, y como tal en el 2010 (futbitos) nos representaron "el opio del pueblo" adormidera por excelencia, aletargador maximo, y en el 2011 (travelos) remataron la faena con un doble sentido, por una parte mujer en lucha, y por otra barba bajo maquillaje (travesti) con una imagen tan lamentable de insigne mujer... (o verdades bajo mentiras)

Para el 2012 espero dinero cayendo, catedral en ruinas, bolsa rota o.... ¿quizas garrote vil?

¿¡? chi lo sa

Saludos.


----------



## San Karlillo (20 Sep 2011)

*Precios del Andorrano*

Hola a todos , hechandole un vistazo al precio de la Joyeria el Andorrano , he visto que tenia el precio de venta de los karlillos en 16.38 Iva incluido . Esto supone un precio de 13.88 mas 2.95 de iva aproximadamente.

El precio al que te compra es de 13.79 euros , ¿ lo compra tambien con IVA incluido ?.

Mi duda es porque como sabeis al realizar operaciones de mas de 3000 euros al año , es obligatorio la comunicacion a la agencia tributaria.

Y esto ultimo me hace muy poca gracia , porque la tributaria es capaz de meterse con mis ahorrillos.


----------



## electric0 (20 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Hola a todos , hechandole un vistazo al precio de la Joyeria el Andorrano , he visto que tenia el precio de venta de los karlillos en 16.38 Iva incluido . Esto supone un precio de 13.88 mas 2.95 de iva aproximadamente.
> 
> El precio al que te compra es de 13.79 euros , ¿ lo compra tambien con IVA incluido ?.
> 
> ...



Despues de este hilo ..... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-de-2011-nocturnidad-y-alevosia-inside.html esto de iva......... ¿de que va? ¿es un vacile? ¿le hace falta a Ud. un "bullido"? ¿o solo es por molestar?.....

Vamos que tiene güevos, con la que cae preocuparse del iva de 3000€....


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Sep 2011)

*¿eso como va?*

Quereis decir que las operaciones de mas de 3000 euros que conlleven iva el vendedor de las monedas ha de comunicarlo a la AEAT? O es 3000 euros anuales por persona física con independencia de que se haga en fracciones inferiores?

La verdad, estaría bien que el Sr. andorrano o alguien explicase el regimen legal de esto


----------



## asqueado (20 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Quereis decir que las operaciones de mas de 3000 euros que conlleven iva el vendedor de las monedas ha de comunicarlo a la AEAT? O es 3000 euros anuales por persona física con independencia de que se haga en fracciones inferiores?
> 
> La verdad, estaría bien que el Sr. andorrano o alguien explicase el regimen legal de esto



Bueno todos los años en el mes de Marzo, se tiene que presentar el modelo 347, que en el mismo tenemos que relacionar a aquellos proveedores o acreedores y de aquellos clientes, a los que les hallamos comprado o vendido respectivamente, bienes o servicios por valor superior a los 3.005,06 euros, es decir 500.000 de las antiguas pesetas, de todas las operaciones. Es una declaracion Anual que se realiza y se presenta en Hacienda.


----------



## San Karlillo (20 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Despues de este hilo ..... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-de-2011-nocturnidad-y-alevosia-inside.html esto de iva......... ¿de que va? ¿es un vacile? ¿le hace falta a Ud. un "bullido"? ¿o solo es por molestar?.....
> 
> Vamos que tiene güevos, con la que cae preocuparse del iva de 3000€....




No entiendo su repuesta ¿Porque le ha molestado mi pregunta? , si tienes que ver algo con esta joyeria , no es ninguna critica simplemente al reves todo el mundo habla maravillas y estoy muy interesado en trabajar con ellos.

No soy ningun descerebrado , solamente me gusta saber que papeles se mueven a mi nombre que estos dias hay muchas instituciones detras de patrimonios , plusvalias no declaradas ect......

¿Que es un "bullido" ?

¿Que tiene que ver mi respuesta con el post que me señala?

¿alguien sabe algo de lo que pregunte anteriormente?


----------



## TorNO (20 Sep 2011)

asqueado ha contestado correctamente, si has vendido con factura más de 3.000 €, en principio la tienda a la que has vendido deberá incluirte como proveedor en el modelo 347, otra cosa será que luego hacienda te "visite".


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Sep 2011)

Que hable el_andorrano y lo aclare y listo, aunque aqui lo normal es que la gente no venda con factura


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Sep 2011)

trolleando voy... trolleando vengo, vengo, vengo...


----------



## Drinito (20 Sep 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> trolleando voy... trolleando vengo, vengo, vengo...



por el caminooooooo...... yo no vendo, vendo, vendo....


----------



## electric0 (21 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> No entiendo su repuesta ¿Porque le ha molestado mi pregunta? , si tienes que ver algo con esta joyeria , no es ninguna critica simplemente al reves todo el mundo habla maravillas y estoy muy interesado en trabajar con ellos.
> 
> No soy ningun descerebrado , solamente me gusta saber que papeles se mueven a mi nombre que estos dias hay muchas instituciones detras de patrimonios , plusvalias no declaradas ect......
> 
> ...



El estado escaqueando 82 millones de euros en un dia, y aqui el troll diciendo que quiere pagar por 3000€ cuando no vende ni compra nada (solo cambia moneda) es ganas de tocar los güevos, cuando nadie le va a preguntar nada, ni hacienda tampoco.....



kaxkamel dijo:


> trolleando voy... trolleando vengo, vengo, vengo...





Drinito dijo:


> por el caminooooooo...... yo no vendo, vendo, vendo....



Eso,....... no tiene otro nombre,..... pero es que de malo es pauperrimo,...

Escogi un mal dia para dejar de fumar......


----------



## San Karlillo (21 Sep 2011)

Electrico , si es con IVA no es cambio de moneda , sino una transicion comercial( el dinero y los metales los son ).

Por si no lo sabes el impuesto sobre el valor añadido es un impuesto y pertenece al estado , a mi tampoco me gusta darselo a Zp , a el candidato , salgado ect.. pero es lo que hay .

Ah y no son 3000 euros , pueden ser 30000 o 300000 , el importe es por todas las transiciones que se hagan dentro del año .


----------



## electric0 (21 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Electrico , si es con IVA no es cambio de moneda , sino una transicion comercial( el dinero y los metales los son ).
> 
> Por si no lo sabes el impuesto sobre el valor añadido es un impuesto y pertenece al estado , a mi tampoco me gusta darselo a Zp , a el candidato , salgado ect.. pero es lo que hay .
> 
> Ah y no son 3000 euros , pueden ser 30000 o 300000 , el importe es por todas las transiciones que se hagan dentro del año .



Vamos a ver.... que somos mas papistas que el papa.......

Las monedas no se pueden vender como metal legalmente A NINGUN PRECIO, porque son monedas de curso legal, no son ninguna antiguedad, se puede pagar con ellas, y se puede cambiar por otra moneda de curso legal, por lo tanto venderlas para fundirlas es si no ilegal al menos irregular.....

Viene a ser como declarar que uno vende coca o servicios sexuales y llegarse a hacienda para cumplir con el fisco,..... lo normal es que uno termine en la carcel por gilipol.las.

Manda güevos a estas alturas del hilo.................


----------



## Arraez (21 Sep 2011)

La ostia... ir con dos amigos y ya podéis vender 9015€... y luego vais a hacienda y que os desgrave para la hipoteca ::


----------



## Ulisses (21 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Hola a todos , hechandole un vistazo al precio de la Joyeria el Andorrano , he visto que tenia el precio de venta de los karlillos en 16.38 Iva incluido . Esto supone un precio de 13.88 mas 2.95 de iva aproximadamente.
> 
> El precio al que te compra es de 13.79 euros , ¿ lo compra tambien con IVA incluido ?.
> 
> ...



¿Usted conoce la diferencia entre ser sujeto pasivo del I.V.A. y ser contribuyente por dicho impuesto?

En caso afirmativo, le ruego que antes de venir a este foro a sembrar dudas, aclare las suyas.


----------



## San Karlillo (21 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Usted conoce la diferencia entre ser sujeto pasivo del I.V.A. y ser contribuyente por dicho impuesto?
> 
> En caso afirmativo, le ruego que antes de venir a este foro a sembrar dudas, aclare las suyas.



Ulisses quizas tu no lo tengas claro.

Un contribuyente por iva es el destinatario final que es quien paga el impuesto y un sujeto pasivo es el vende que repecute dicho iva y hace de recaudador para el estado ( o sea que lo cobra y lo envia al estado ).

Si vendo mis monedas ( con iva ) soy sujeto pasivo .

Querido Ulisses no he venido a crear dudas .

Mi duda era si cuando le vendemos al andorrano este nos envia una factura a nuestro nombre con su IVA incluido .Luego explique el porque lo queria saber sin mas. A partir de hay , cada cual que haga lo que quiera .

Repito es una duda particular que por cierto nadie me ha explicado , ¿ el andorrano cuando compra tiene o no el iva incluido ? y nada mas.

Cierro la cuestion , llamare al Andorrano por telefono y se lo preguntare porque por aqui todo el mundo se "mosquea" pero nadie me aclara la duda.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Ulisses quizas tu no lo tengas claro.
> 
> Un contribuyente por iva es el destinatario final que es quien paga el impuesto y un sujeto pasivo es el vende que repecute dicho iva y hace de recaudador para el estado ( o sea que lo cobra y lo envia al estado ).
> 
> ...



Buenos dias

Si el que vende es usted, es usted el que me tiene que hacer una factura a mi. ¿Es usted empresa o autonomo? entonces me tiene que hacer una factura declarando el IVA en dicha factura. ¿es usted un particular? ¿Entonces como me va hacer una factura?

Nosotros Únicamente hacemos un documento para demostrar ante las autoridades policiales que esas monedas no son robadas.

A la hora de vender, como nosotros somos una empresa hemos de vender con IVA que, en su integridad ira a Hacienda puesto que no nos podemos desgravar nada en la compra porque han sido realizadas a particulares.

Esa es nuestra manera de trabajar.


----------



## San Karlillo (21 Sep 2011)

OK. Aclarado . Le tendria que haber llamado desde el principio.

El unico documento es un recibo.

Simplemente era esta mi duda.

Gracias





el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Sep 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Hoy he sacado un rato y he vuelto a las andadas. Nueva zona, nuevas sucursales. Todo seco y los cajeros ponen caras más secas aún para decir que no. No sé si estoy hiriendo suspicacias en ellos pero cuando les pregunto algunos parece como si me perdonasen la vida. ¿Se habrá corrido la voz?



¿En qué ciudad? No he notado nada raro en Sevilla, supongo que por aquí la gente no termina de enterarse para mi regocijo


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Sep 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿En qué ciudad? No he notado nada raro en Sevilla, supongo que por aquí la gente no termina de enterarse para mi regocijo



alli el BDE sigue con monedas??? no jodas!!!


----------



## Ulisses (21 Sep 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> *Ulisses quizas tu no lo tengas claro.*
> 
> Un contribuyente por iva es el destinatario final que es quien paga el impuesto y un sujeto pasivo es el vende que repecute dicho iva y hace de recaudador para el estado ( o sea que lo cobra y lo envia al estado ).
> 
> ...



No le quepa la menor duda, Sr. San Karlillo. Incluso dedicándome a asuntos fiscales siempre he tenido mis dudas.

El Andorrano le ha constestado a usted correctamente. No voy a volver sobre ese tema porque lo ha hecho él con claridad meridiana.

Tan sólo aclararle una duda: Las monedas de curso legal no se compran ni se venden, se cambian. Si el Andorrano le paga a usted por una moneda un importe superior a los 12 euros de su valor facial, usted está obteniendo un rendimiento del trabajo que tributa por el IRPF. 

Voy a ser más claro -para disipar sus dudas- sólo por esta vez, porque yo , generalmente, cobro por estas cosas...

Usted entrega al andorrano una moneda de 12 euros del mismo modo que le podría entregar: una moneda de dos euros + un billete de 10 euros = 12 euros. 

Si El Andorrano le abonase a usted un total de 13 euros, usted habría percibido una retribución de 1 euro en calidad de comisión o intermediación; retribución ésta que tributaría, en su caso, por el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las personas físicas.

Y aunque usted considerase que, al poner a disposición de su cliente la moneda de 12 euros, esa operación pudiese ser interpretada como una entrega de bienes, es decir, que se produjese el hecho imponible del IVA, esa operación no estaría sujeta al impuesto, tal y como viene recogido en la ley 37/1992 del IVA. 

Y no lo está, además, por la sencilla razón de que si El Andorrano, de igual modo, le propusiese a usted darle un billete de 20 euros por cada moneda de plata de 20 euros que usted le entregase, no se produce ninguna entrega de bienes, que es una de los dos supuestos que producen el Hecho Imponible en el IVA, sería una permuta de dos instrumentos financieros con el mismo valor monetario.

Pero si Andorrano decide, además, abonarle un euro adicional al billete de 20, y usted repite ese tipo de operaciones de una forma que no sea estrictamente ocasional, entre Usted y Hacienda nace una obligación tributaria de declarar esos rendimientos...porque está obteniendo un rendimiento del trabajo que tributará al tipo general en su IRPF.

Doy en pensar que El Andorrano no le va a poner a usted en un compromiso con las autoridades fiscales ni está interesado en conocer la frecuencia con que usted cambia monedas por billetes. Es más, ni siquiera está obligado a declararle a usted en el modelo 347 (como mencionaba aquí un forero sobre operaciones superiores a 3000 euros) porque, sencillamente, usted no puede entregarle facturas. 

Vaya con absoluta confianza y confidencialidad a entregarle sus monedas y disfrute del precio que le oferte en calidad de comisión.
Y si tiene más dudas no dude en consultarnos. Estamos a su disposición. o


----------



## electric0 (22 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> No le quepa la menor duda, Sr. San Karlillo. Incluso dedicándome a asuntos fiscales siempre he tenido mis dudas.
> ...............
> Vaya con absoluta confianza y confidencialidad a entregarle sus monedas y disfrute del precio que le oferte en calidad de comisión.
> Y si tiene más dudas no dude en consultarnos. Estamos a su disposición. o



Todos sabemos que la intencion no era averiguar el tema del IVA y tal....

La clara intencion del tema simplemente era meter miedo a posibles "nuevos inversores" en estas monedas, vaya a ser que nos toque a menos el pastel....

Una vez agotadas otras vias, como el poder liberatorio, o la falsificacion, ahora tocaba en miedo a hacienda.

----------------

El camino es compartir, facilitar, enseñar, ....... la avaricia, la envidia y la mala praxis nos ha traido donde estamos, pero el personal sigue sin darse cuenta.
De la primera crisis que hay que salir es de la moral.
Una vez superada la crisis moral, de las otras se sale en un ratito.
Aunque siempre hay quien nunca en su vida saldra de la fase "porque yo lo valgo", muriendo con las botas puestas, y dejandole a su descendencia mucho y variado patrimonio que sera convenientemente dilapidado en medicamentos sin farmacia y meretrices

Un saludo..


----------



## Ulisses (22 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Todos sabemos que la intencion no era averiguar el tema del IVA y tal....
> 
> La clara intencion del tema simplemente era meter miedo a posibles "nuevos inversores" en estas monedas, vaya a ser que nos toque a menos el pastel....
> 
> ...


----------



## electric0 (22 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues si es así, pinchan en hueso.
> 
> Y cuando se acaben las de 12, empezaremos con las de 20.



Pues eso, si dicen que "dizan", que mientras no "fuendo"........

Yo ya he empezado con las de 20, ya tengo mas de 100 con su seguro facial y todo, acuñado en anverso y reverso, y ademas me han dicho que puede ser hasta posible que terminen teniendo valor numismatico y todo..... (rumor)

Un saludo.


----------



## Chiflita (22 Sep 2011)

Bnoches.
He estado cacharreando en silver-investors y me he fijado en las bolsas que venden de 50 libras, unos 22 Kg) de monedas yanquis en plata .900. En otra web que no recuerdo he visto algo parecido.
Supongo que entre el transporte, IVA y derechos aduaneros no sea interesante, pero por si alguien lo conoce y quiere comentar algo... Por ampliar la gama de opciones...
Hoy he conseguido 47 K12 en 3 pueblos y en una de las sucursales me han comentado que hace no mucho devolvieron a su central 140 monedas de 2000 ptas que nadie quería. He intentado que siguieran la pista a las monedas y después de un par de llamadas.... no hay nada que hacer ( deben estar en el limbo o en el bolsillo de algún cajero ); en otras dos, los cajeros me han dicho de entrada que sólo en plata valen 16 € y que no las voy a encontrar ( ésto lo sabe ya hasta el tato )

Silver Products: 90% U.S. Silver Coins Bag Offered for Sale by Silver Trading Company, LLC

Saludos


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Sep 2011)

Chiflita dijo:


> en otras dos, los cajeros me han dicho de entrada que sólo en plata valen 16 €...



Si vuelves a verlos coméntales que tendrán que actualizar sus cotizaciones.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (23 Sep 2011)

Está esto un poco muerto. A cómo andan las monedas esas de perroflauta? 
Doce que?
A este paso vale más el cobre y la chatarra.


----------



## alienhunter (23 Sep 2011)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Está esto un poco muerto. A cómo andan las monedas esas de perroflauta?
> Doce que?
> A este paso vale más el cobre y la chatarra.



¿Y tu que hacias vendiendo a principio de este mes monedas de Perroflauta? Creo que ya puede caer el valor de la plata a 0 y que el cobre, la chatarra o los phoskitos suban a millon el gr, que su valor seguira siendo minimo 12€.....
Por cierto revisa tus hilos que segun comentarios tuyos la burbuja no estaba en la plata si no en el oro.
No digo que sea tu intención, pero lo que parece es que quieres que a alguien le entre miedo para venderte a precio puta su plata.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> No le quepa la menor duda, Sr. San Karlillo. Incluso dedicándome a asuntos fiscales siempre he tenido mis dudas.
> 
> El Andorrano le ha constestado a usted correctamente. No voy a volver sobre ese tema porque lo ha hecho él con claridad meridiana.
> 
> ...



Vale,pues ahora vas y se lo explicas a este
Moneda conmemorativa 12 euros 2010., Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres
que te cobra el IVA y te da la factura por la moneda
la misma que tu cambias por 12 euros el la vende por 30 con IVA y factura

......................no todo es como uno piensa,

AHG? y no me digas que es porque es conmemorativa,por que no lo es,es de las mismas que se estan comprando
Muy bonito rollo pero no llevas razon
Ya sabes
Conocimientos pasados no garantizan los presentes ni los futuros

PD
Yo no cobro tampoco por actualizar foreros
por lo menos ahora es como hobby
la proxima vez puede que te cobre


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vale,pues ahora vas y se lo explicas a este
> Moneda conmemorativa 12 euros 2010., Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres
> que te cobra el IVA y te da la factura por la moneda
> la misma que tu cambias por 12 euros el la vende por 30 con IVA y factura
> ...



Madre mia el Votin dando lecciones, ver para creer...:XX:


----------



## Ulisses (24 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vale,pues ahora vas y se lo explicas a este
> PD Yo no cobro tampoco por actualizar foreros
> por lo menos ahora es como hobby
> la proxima vez puede que te cobre






Tú no puedes enseñar nada a nadie. Y si quieres pagar 30 euros por una moneda de 12 euros de facial nada ni nadie te lo va a impedir. Tú mismo has dicho que has pagado sumas importantes por monedas que incluso eran falsas. 

¿Quizá lo hiciste porque te la vendieron con una cajita de terciopelo y te repercutieron el IVA chino? Ante ese argumento todo el sistema tributario quiebra y deja lagunas legales irresolubles que mis limitados conocimientos no pueden paliar.

Buscas pelea porque te aburres...y siempre acabas apaleado.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> Tú no puedes enseñar nada a nadie. Y si quieres pagar 30 euros por una moneda de 12 euros de facial nada ni nadie te lo va a impedir. Tú mismo has dicho que has pagado sumas importantes por monedas que incluso eran falsas.
> 
> ¿Quizá lo hiciste porque te la vendieron con una cajita de terciopelo y te repercutieron el IVA chino? Ante ese argumento todo el sistema tributario quiebra y deja lagunas legales irresolubles que mis limitados conocimientos no pueden paliar.
> 
> Buscas pelea porque te aburres...y siempre acabas apaleado.



Solo tengo dos columnarios de plata que me costo 100 euros cada uno ,de los cuales tengo dudas(de los 30 que tengo)
Lo que dije que compre fueron medallas militares,que como copias valdrian casi lo que pague,asi que no hay nada mas y de bajo valor
Al unico que engañaron fue a ti monster que te encalomo un moneda de oro de Carlos que no era mas que una chapa arrugada y vieja sin valor 

Desvirtuas el tema y te sales por la tangente por falta de argumentos,mal
De todas formas lo que pienso comprar es unas acciones en bolsa que se me han puesto a tiro el lunes por la mañana,yo paso ya de monedas,me aburre


----------



## VOTIN (24 Sep 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Madre mia el Votin dando lecciones, ver para creer...:XX:



Reportese,no me gustaria tener que llamarle esbirro de la banca::
y menos si es forero indocumentado


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues eso, si dicen que "dizan", que mientras no "fuendo"........
> 
> Yo ya he empezado con las de 20, ya tengo mas de 100 con su seguro facial y todo, acuñado en anverso y reverso, y ademas me han dicho que puede ser hasta posible que terminen teniendo valor numismatico y todo..... (rumor)
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Travelos o mundiales? Los "travelos" parece que son una tirada relativamente corta.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo tengo dos columnarios de plata que me costo 100 euros cada uno ,de los cuales tengo dudas(de los 30 que tengo)
> Lo que dije que compre fueron medallas militares,que como copias valdrian casi lo que pague,asi que no hay nada mas y de bajo valor
> Al unico que engañaron fue a ti *monster que te encalomo un moneda de oro de Carlos que no era mas que una chapa arrugada y vieja sin valor *Desvirtuas el tema y te sales por la tangente por falta de argumentos,mal
> De todas formas lo que pienso comprar es unas acciones en bolsa que se me han puesto a tiro el lunes por la mañana,yo paso ya de monedas,me aburre




¿Todavía sufres por ella? Es que esa moneda, como era de oro, no llevaba IVA. 

Ya te he dado suficientes argumentos. Que una moneda de curso legal se presente en un estuche de lujo de la FNMT no afecta a su valor facial ni, tampoco, a que sea de curso legal. 

Decía un viejo profesor de contablidad que el buen maestro es el que se pone, previamente, al nivel del alumno para que éste pueda entender lo que se le explica, paso a paso y con claridad. 

A mí me cuesta una enormidad hacer eso contigo porque hay que bajar muchos peldaños en la escala evolutiva; si embargo, hoy estoy especialmente generoso y como creo en la justicia retributiva del Universo, estás de suerte:

La cuestión que te planteo a continuación, aún pareciéndote demasiado compleja para tu capacidad intelectual, es de fácil resolución:

*Si existiese la obligación de repercutir IVA en la entrega de monedas de 12 euros....¿Por qué no lo hace el Banco de España cuando los foreros van a cambiarlas entregando billetes?*


Tengo para mí que tú tienes cierta obsesión con "repercutir" o percutir...algún ojete. Pero como te aprecio, (y esto es estrictamente cierto) voy a dejar aquí el asunto.





perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Travelos o mundiales? Los "travelos" parece que son una tirada relativamente corta.



Si alguien puede conseguir las cuentas anuales de la FNMT de los últimos 10 años, se podría saber con certeza la cantidad de plata comprada y la vendida en procesos de desmonetización. Así, la desviación en la cifra de acuñaciones sería muy pequeña y tendríamos una idea mucho más que aproximada.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Reportese,no me gustaria tener que llamarle esbirro de la banca::
> y menos si es forero indocumentado



Como dice Ulisses buscas pelea... Conmigo te equivocas, no te he faltado y no lo voy a hacer, de sobra conoces tú ya tus enormes limitaciones... 

Por curiosidad si usted quisiera satisfacermela ¿indocumentado?

Eres un crack y si no existieras habría que inventarte... 

Ulisses podíamos pagarle unas cervezas al tio votin y que nos contara más de sus tonterías...:XX:


----------



## Ulisses (24 Sep 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Como dice Ulisses buscas pelea... Conmigo te equivocas, no te he faltado y no lo voy a hacer, de sobra conoces tú ya tus enormes limitaciones...
> 
> Por curiosidad si usted quisiera satisfacermela ¿indocumentado?
> 
> ...





¡¡¡Ya le gustaría¡¡¡¡


----------



## VOTIN (24 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Todavía sufres por ella? Es que esa moneda, como era de oro, no llevaba IVA.
> 
> Ya te he dado suficientes argumentos. Que una moneda de curso legal se presente en un estuche de lujo de la FNMT no afecta a su valor facial ni, tampoco, a que sea de curso legal.
> 
> ...



Si vendes 30.000 euros en monedas a un profesional y este te identifica fiscalmente ,obteniendo un beneficio de 10.000 euros por el pase puede que te llamen para que pases por taquilla de hacienda y mas si te paga con un talon y lo ingresas en una cuenta bancaria ,entonces tambien te declarara el banco.Casi con un 80% de probabilidad que te llaman para que aclares de donde sale el dinero,etc
El caso que tu expones es solo para movimientos de escaso valor y lo que algunos intentan referirse es a los anteriores,puedes confundir a alguien y hacerle daño si frivolizas con estos temas.
Yo tambien estudie economicas hace decadas y con alguna que otra matricula
,asi que me compresion esta a niveles bastante altos no llega a lo de algunos que son "DOTORES" DE LA FISICA:: pero esta a buen nivel.

Resumiendo,siempre que nos movamos por cantidades inferiores a 3000 euros
no debe haber problemas en nada,para niveles superiores mucho ojo


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (24 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si vendes 30.000 euros en monedas a un profesional y este te identifica fiscalmente ,obteniendo un beneficio de 10.000 euros por el pase puede que te llamen para que pases por taquilla de hacienda y mas si te paga con un talon y lo ingresas en una cuenta bancaria ,entonces tambien te declarara el banco.Casi con un 80% de probabilidad que te llaman para que aclares de donde sale el dinero,etc
> El caso que tu expones es solo para movimientos de escaso valor y lo que algunos intentan referirse es a los anteriores,puedes confundir a alguien y hacerle daño si frivolizas con estos temas.
> Yo tambien estudie economicas hace decadas y con alguna que otra matricula
> ,asi que me compresion esta a niveles bastante altos no llega a lo de algunos que son "DOTORES" DE LA FISICA:: pero esta a buen nivel.
> ...



Madre mía, por donde empezar... No mira déjalo... Tú sigue a lo tuyo Votin... 
Me alucina como la gente habla sin tener ni puta idea de las supuestas "probabilidades" de que le llame a hacienda al orden... Y lo de los bancos y sus comunicaciones con la menesterosa hacienda... ¡Qué cúmulo de suposiciones sin base ninguna! Te superas cada día más Votin, de eso no hay duda es una total certeza.

Señores sigan acumulando que será la única manera de escapar al infierno inflacionario o posible corralito con salida del €ypo que nos espera a los pobres españolitos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Sep 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Madre mía, por donde empezar... No mira déjalo... Tú sigue a lo tuyo Votin...
> Me alucina como la gente habla sin tener ni puta idea de las supuestas "probabilidades" de que le llame a hacienda al orden... Y lo de los bancos y sus comunicaciones con la menesterosa hacienda... ¡Qué cúmulo de suposiciones sin base ninguna! Te superas cada día más Votin, de eso no hay duda es una total certeza.
> 
> Señores sigan acumulando que será la única manera de escapar al infierno inflacionario o posible corralito con salida del €ypo que nos espera a los pobres españolitos.



La base que me da mi experiencia muchacho,muchos años ,muchos
ya con el tiempo lo entenderas,no siempre seras el cajero de la sucursal de tu pueblo de la cajita
Las empresas y los bancos ,por tanto tambien,tienen la obligacion de comunicar en hoja aparte a hacienda de los pagos realizados en metalico que superen los 6000 euros


----------



## Ulisses (25 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Resumiendo,siempre que nos movamos por *cantidades inferiores a 3000 euros*
> no debe haber problemas en nada,para niveles superiores mucho ojo





VOTIN dijo:


> Las empresas y los bancos ,por tanto tambien,tienen la obligacion de comunicar en hoja aparte a hacienda de los *pagos realizados en metalico que superen los 6000 euros*




¿A ver, licenciado Vidriera, en qué quedamos? ¿3000 euros o 6000 euros? :8::8::8:

Te podría explicar la diferencia entre la obligación de las entidades financieras con Hacienda y la que tienen las empresas con el modelo 347...también por qué las compras a particulares no están gravadas con el IVA, pero ya te he dicho que yo cobro por ese tipo de información y....no, no he estudiado económicas, como tú. 

Estudiar económicas es de pobres. )

Manolete, si no sabes torerar....:XX:

Tienes ganas de pelea. Llevas mucho tiempo tranquilito y en vez de ponerte del lado de los buenos...te pones del de los trolls.


Y ahora, otras tres cuestiones aptas para tu nivel intelectual:

1º ¿Es El Andorrano una entidad financiera?

2º ¿Tiene el Andorrano la forma societaria exigida para declarar con periodicidad anual operaciones superiores a los 3000 euros?

3º En caso de que tuviese que hacerlo ¿cómo se registra la base imponible, el tipo , la cuota y el número de factura al comprarle a un particular? Sabiendo, como sabe todo el mundo, que los particulares no son sujetos pasivos del IVA y no emiten facturas....:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La base que me da mi experiencia muchacho,muchos años ,muchos
> ya con el tiempo lo entenderas,no siempre seras el cajero de la sucursal de tu pueblo de la cajita
> Las empresas y los bancos ,por tanto tambien,tienen la obligacion de comunicar en hoja aparte a hacienda de los pagos realizados en metalico que superen los 6000 euros



O sea que me conoces ¿no? Si sabes que soy cajero, ¿no? Mira te voy a decir una cosa porque tu cociente intelectual es pequeñico y te cuesta entender el mundo en el que vives (a pesar de que tienes más años que España):

Ser cajero de banco o caja es un trabajo muy digno y en estos momentos difícil de realizar debido a los objetivos comerciales que tienen, de hecho yo lo sé bien puesto que una parte de mi trabajo es asignar los objetivos de las dos ramas de negocio que dirijo a mis COMPAÑEROS de oficina, que echan muchas horas para poder cumplirlos.

Y lo vuelvo a repetir a nadie le van a hacer una inspección por hacer 10, 15 o 20 movimienos de 6000 o 3000 €, esa información se guarda y NO SE TRATA, es solo ha raiz de que una procedimiento se inicia cuando se recoge y analiza la información, eso si el subinspector tiene tiempo, porque con la carga de trabajo que tienen son datos que por irrelevantes se obvian...

Que no os meta miedo el fiera de las finanzas, que habla sin tener ni puta idea, es el prototipo de español que lleva toda la vida funcionando de "oidas" y realmente sabiendo cuatro cosas. Aún así el tio intenta faltar al respeto, cuando si tuviera respeto por si mismo no escribiría las tonterías que pone... Pero claro estamos en un país que para mucha gente lo mismo es un ladrón que un hombre honrado...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Sep 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> O sea que me conoces ¿no? Si sabes que soy cajero, ¿no? Mira te voy a decir una cosa porque tu cociente intelectual es pequeñico y te cuesta entender el mundo en el que vives (a pesar de que tienes más años que España):
> 
> Ser cajero de banco o caja es un trabajo muy digno y en estos momentos difícil de realizar debido a los objetivos comerciales que tienen, de hecho yo lo sé bien puesto que una parte de mi trabajo es asignar los objetivos de las dos ramas de negocio que dirijo a mis COMPAÑEROS de oficina, que echan muchas horas para poder cumplirlos.
> 
> ...



Solo te corregire eso,de lo demas no tengo ganas


----------



## VOTIN (25 Sep 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿A ver, licenciado Vidriera, en qué quedamos? ¿3000 euros o 6000 euros? :8::8::8:
> 
> Te podría explicar la diferencia entre la obligación de las entidades financieras con Hacienda y la que tienen las empresas con el modelo 347...también por qué las compras a particulares no están gravadas con el IVA, pero ya te he dicho que yo cobro por ese tipo de información y....no, no he estudiado económicas, como tú.
> 
> ...



Todas las operaciones de mas de 3000 euros se declaran en sobre anual y si se realizan en mas de 6000 euros en metalico los pagos en otra lista
No tengo ganas de discutir,pensaba que eras mejor asesor fiscal pero vamos
veo que solo coleccionas monedas y demas chatarra.Yo ya pago todos los meses por asesoramiento,cuando quiero saber algo lo pregunto,lo tengo mas facil


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Sep 2011)

*¡¡¡ a su edad y parece tonto !!!*

El inteligente:



VOTIN dijo:


> Todas las operaciones de más ... más fácil



Muy, muy tonto, eso es, pareces muy tonto...

Se nota que andas muy tocado de discutir con su señora mujer porque cuando no das argumentos cambias la tangente...

La verdad es que tengo curiosidad por conocerte en persona, a ver si tienes el hocico largo y peludo como las ratas...:XX:


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2011)

Creéis q con la bajada es recomendable seguir pillando karlillos? He encontrado un banco que le encargo 600 y dice que me las trae el jueves.


----------



## Chiflita (26 Sep 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Creéis q con la bajada es recomendable seguir pillando karlillos? He encontrado un banco que le encargo 600 y dice que me las trae el jueves.



Se puede saber el nombre de la entidad ?. Lo digo porque a mí no me lo hacen. Mi caja me pidió 300 de K20 y de ahí ya no pasa ( me he tenido que buscar la vida para encontrar K12 en todas las sucursales posibles y espero que aún queden más sueltas).
Lo que espero es que con esta bajada haya gente que devuelva monedas a los bancos y se puedan volver a encontrar.
Inicialmente mi idea era tener un 10 % de mis ahorros en plata, pero visto lo visto, he decidido aumentar el % hasta un 30 %.
Saludos


----------



## Arraez (27 Sep 2011)

Chiflita dijo:


> Se puede saber el nombre de la entidad ?. Lo digo porque a mí no me lo hacen. Mi caja me pidió 300 de K20 y de ahí ya no pasa ( me he tenido que buscar la vida para encontrar K12 en todas las sucursales posibles y espero que aún queden más sueltas).
> Lo que espero es que con esta bajada haya gente que devuelva monedas a los bancos y se puedan volver a encontrar.
> Inicialmente mi idea era tener un 10 % de mis ahorros en plata, pero visto lo visto, he decidido aumentar el % hasta un 30 %.
> Saludos



¿Devolver a los bancos? ::


----------



## Chiflita (27 Sep 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> ¿Devolver a los bancos? ::



Me ha pasado alguna vez con monedas de 2000 ptas. Abuelos que las cambian por billetes.


----------



## YakDaniels (27 Sep 2011)

Yo el otro dia encontré 3 karlillos y el cajero del banco me comentó que se las habia traido un dueño de bar al que le habían pagado consumiciones con ellas.


----------



## aet_78 (27 Sep 2011)

Después de la vuelta de mis vacaciones, solo tengo una palabra: VICTORIA!!!
En una sucursal de Playa Blanca pedí 20 monedas y a los pocos días las tenía en mi poder. Me dijeron que tenían más y que no conseguían darlas salida.
Lástima no poder disponer de más papelitos para haber conseguido alguna más.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (27 Sep 2011)

YakDaniels dijo:


> Yo el otro dia encontré 3 karlillos y el cajero del banco me comentó que se las habia traido un dueño de bar al que le habían pagado consumiciones con ellas.



El otro día pillé 3 en la sucursal de un banco.


----------



## Capital13 (28 Sep 2011)

Desgraciadamente las monedas de 12 € de "plata de ley", ccotizan con un máximo de 11€. En el hipotéetico caso de que España saliera del Euro, una moneda como esa con un valor de 0 en numismática no creo que pudiera "salvar los muebles" de ninguna familia.


----------



## Overlord (28 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las monedas de 12 € de "plata de ley", ccotizan con un máximo de 11€. En el hipotéetico caso de que España saliera del Euro, una moneda como esa con un valor de 0 en numismática no creo que pudiera "salvar los muebles" de ninguna familia.



Veamos, intentare decirlo sin herir tus sentimientos ni proferir insultos. Pero es que cada vez que leo alguna parida como esta me sube la mala ostia, si por lo menos preguntaras en lugar de hablar con esa seguridad....

Si españa sale del euro y adoptamos la "neopeseta", se estableceria inicialmente un tipo de cambio xneopetestas por x euros. Lo que pasaria al dia siguiente del cambio es que esa nueva moneda se devaluaria hasta el mismisimo infierno. Por que el mundo no es tonto y sabe que españa es insolvente.

No es que tus monedas con 12€ de facial *SIEMPRE* seran de 12€, independientemente del valor de su plata. Es que ante un escenario de salida del € la gente *matara* por tenerlas y no solo conservaran su poder de compra, sino que lo multiplicaran por ser muy demandadas.

*La plata referenciada a la neopeseta se dispararía, mientras que tus billetitos de neopeseta perderían valor a cada segundo que pasara y no valdrían una puta mierda.*

Si no eres capaz de entender este concepto básico, dedícate a las chapas. En cualquier caso si tienes alguna moneda de 12€ y te quieres deshacer de ellas yo te las compro todas por 12,10€/unidad


----------



## Capital13 (28 Sep 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Veamos, intentare decirlo sin herir tus sentimientos ni proferir insultos. Pero es que cada vez que leo alguna parida como esta me sube la mala ostia, si por lo menos preguntaras en lugar de hablar con esa seguridad....
> 
> Si españa sale del euro y adoptamos la "neopeseta", se estableceria inicialmente un tipo de cambio xneopetestas por x euros. Lo que pasaria al dia siguiente del cambio es que esa nueva moneda se devaluaria hasta el mismisimo infierno. Por que el mundo no es tonto y sabe que españa es insolvente.
> 
> ...



De ilusiones también se vive y de tonterías también. Ni usted ni yo conocemos el futuro y enel presente esa moneda de "plata de ley", -o "de la que caga la gata"- tiene muy escaso valor.

Despierte que son las 09:00 pero de la noche.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las monedas de 12 € de "plata de ley", ccotizan con un máximo de 11€. En el hipotéetico caso de que España saliera del Euro, una moneda como esa con un valor de 0 en numismática no creo que pudiera "salvar los muebles" de ninguna familia.



Por decirlo suavemente Vd. no tiene ni zorra idea de lo que dice. Esa moneda seguirá valiendo 12€ valga lo que valga la plata, de ahí que sea tan interesante, porque además de su plata tiene Vd. una herramienta de pago para cualquier comercio o negocio.

Cuando la plata estaba a buen precio hace un mes Vd. pudo entregarla como plata y sacarse un margen, ahora que está por debajo de su facial Vd. siempre puede ir al super y hacer la compra con sus monedas.

Y si nos ponemos a hablar de hipótesis, hay muchas:

En el hipotético caso de que le caiga un meteorito en la cabeza de Vd. ya no tendrá que preocuparse por lo que pase al día siguiente.

En el hipotético caso de que la plata se dispare a 200 € la onza más de un forero podrá vivir el resto de su vida de las rentas.

Hay muchas más, pero es hablar por hablar.


----------



## Overlord (28 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> De ilusiones también se vive y de tonterías también. Ni usted ni yo conocemos el futuro y enel presente esa moneda de "plata de ley", -o "de la que caga la gata"- tiene muy escaso valor.
> 
> Despierte que son las 09:00 pero de la noche.



Vale exactamente lo que pone en su facial , 12€. 


¿Podría explicarnos y argumentarnos ( como he hecho yo ) su punto de vista, así comparte su sabiduría con el resto del foro, sacándonos de nuestro error?

Aunque por su ataque y puntillosismo sobre "plata de ley" le presupongo numismatico, vendedor de moneda bullion o española, un troll resentido al que las monedas del BdE le están jodiendo el negocio.


----------



## elrasillas (28 Sep 2011)

Coñe los bancos ya no saben como buscar clientes.¿Les pagaran por trollear?, ¿lo haran de gratis?, ¿sera el Botin?.


----------



## Capital13 (28 Sep 2011)

El grupo de las histéricas no pierde ocasión. ¿A cuántos incautos habrán engañado?


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2011)

El nivel de los trollacos cada día es más lamentable, ya ni se esfuerzan en escribir un par de líneas para tratar de argumentar un poco, a la segunda intervención explotan en insultos y desvaríos, simplemente patético.

Por cierto, a pesar del precio bajo de la plata hay gente que compra Karlillos por encima de su facial de 12 Euros, eso quiere decir algo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las monedas de 12 € de "plata de ley", ccotizan con un máximo de 11€. En el hipotéetico caso de que España saliera del Euro, una moneda como esa con un valor de 0 en numismática no creo que pudiera "salvar los muebles" de ninguna familia.



Si España saliera del euro... ¿usted preferiría tener en su bolsillo un billete de 500 € ó 40 monedas de plata "sin valor numismático"? ::


----------



## electric0 (29 Sep 2011)

Estimado troll capital13....

Es ud un troll de lo mas cutre y lo sabe, ademas anda rozando la sinrazon mas absoluta, cercana a la obsesion que pueda padecer el colectivo de los subn.ormales (con todo mi cariño y respeto al colectivo)...

La moneda de 12€ tiene tres valores...

Numismatico, ni esta ni se le espera, (quizas con alguna moneda haya suerte, pero mejor no confiar en ello)

Facial, siempre y en todo hispanistan 12€ per secula seculorum, canjeable en cualquier banco/caja, y si ponen pegas en el siguiente de la siguiente esquina, por papelines de colores (o numeritos en la cartilla) que tanto gustan a los tontos/troles/porqueyolovalguistaspotentados/retrasados-mentales.

Metal, variable segun cotizacion y siempre mas bajo que el precio del spot....

De ahora en adelante y si es posible para su intelecto y el de otros como Ud. especifique de que valor habla en cada ocasion, de porque valor compro Ud las monedas,... etc, ... y si ya no es mucho pedir si aporta algo mejor, algo que no sea el intento de confundir los posibles foreros que busquen algo aproximado a la verdad.

--------------

Por cierto, me voy unos dias y me destrozais el valor metal..... ¿quien ha sido el que ha pisado el cable de la maquinita?  ...... ahora mismo cada k12vale lo mismo que cuesta 

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (29 Sep 2011)

Os dejo una tablita que os puede ser interesante para saber por donde van "los tiros" (ya se que no es nada del otro mundo)

Moneda en 12€ / plata en 720,73
Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15 
Moneda en 20€ / plata en 1201,21 

Duplicacion moneda 24€ en 1441,45 

----------------------

Por cierto la volatilidad es de alucinar, si sigue asi (de volatil) durante mucho tiempo e incluso aumenta, terminaran por desacoplarse la plata-papel y la fisica, poniendo en evidencia la manipulacion salvaje que hacen con el precio del papel..... 

(la economia financiera terminara por matar a "la mano que le da de comer", la economia real)


----------



## Perquesitore (29 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> El grupo de las histéricas no pierde ocasión. ¿A cuántos incautos habrán engañado?



Pero...usted es así???:8:
O se lo hace??::


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Sep 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Os dejo una tablita que os puede ser interesante para saber por donde van "los tiros" (ya se que no es nada del otro mundo)
> 
> Moneda en 12€ / plata en 720,73
> Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79
> ...



Nos lo pones complicado con la tablita :: no sé si me he enterado: 
El precio de la plata lo mides en kilos ¿no? y eso ya me ha trastocado (soy pobre y todavía lo mido en onzas o en gramos)...

En definitiva ¿qué nos quieres decir? ¿que si sacan un karlillo de 12 euros de facial es porque la plata está 720 €/kilo? Una explicación estaría bien...


----------



## RANGER (29 Sep 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Nos lo pones complicado con la tablita :: no sé si me he enterado:
> El precio de la plata lo mides en kilos ¿no? y eso ya me ha trastocado (soy pobre y todavía lo mido en onzas o en gramos)...
> 
> En definitiva ¿qué nos quieres decir? ¿que si sacan un karlillo de 12 euros de facial es porque la plata está 720 €/kilo? Una explicación estaría bien...



Es muy simple, si el kilo está en 720, la plata del karlillo "vale" 12 €; si está en 780 el kilo el karlillo tiene 13 € en plata, ...


----------



## electric0 (29 Sep 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Nos lo pones complicado con la tablita :: no sé si me he enterado:
> El precio de la plata lo mides en kilos ¿no? y eso ya me ha trastocado (soy pobre y todavía lo mido en onzas o en gramos)...
> 
> En definitiva ¿qué nos quieres decir? ¿que si sacan un karlillo de 12 euros de facial es porque la plata está 720 €/kilo? Una explicación estaría bien...



Vale, bien, es cierto, deberia de explicarlo un poco mejor,. a ver si me sale...



> Moneda en 12€ / plata en 720,73
> Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79
> Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85
> Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91
> ...





La plata contenida en un k12 vale 12€ si la plata esta en 720,73€/k
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 13€ si la plata esta en 780.79€/k
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 14€ si la plata esta en 840,85€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 15€ si la plata esta en 900,91€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 16€ si la plata esta en 960,97€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 17€ si la plata esta en 1021,03€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 18€ si la plata esta en 1081,09€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 19€ si la plata esta en 1141,15€/k 
La plata contenida en un k12 vale 20€ si la plata esta en 1201,21€/k 

Todo lo anterior considerando el valor metal claro.... si el valor del metal baja por debajo de 720,73€/k lo mas practico a la hora de recuperar los "papelitos de colores" es llevarlo al banco y punto, sin mas, (seria aquello de "ingresemelo en cuenta")

((( el valor €/k esta sacado considerando el spot como precio de venta, todos sabemos que por lo general el precio de venta de la plata suele ser inferior, al menos por ahora )))

¿Mejor asi?

Tampoco la tabla es gran cosa, solo alguna curiosidad mas...

Un saludo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Sep 2011)

Gracias, eléctrico. Todos mis cálculos los tengo en onzas, si me hubiera puesto lo mismo pero en vez de en kilos en onzas lo hubiera pillado al vuelo 

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (29 Sep 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Gracias, eléctrico. Todos mis cálculos los tengo en onzas, si me hubiera puesto lo mismo pero en vez de en kilos en onzas lo hubiera pillado al vuelo
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues tambien, es lo mismo al fin y al cabo,..... en kilos es lo mas digamos.... de andar por casa, ya que es la medida mas usada para todo por la mayoria....

Lo suyo seria una tabla mas completa, en onzas, kilos, dolares y euros por cada K12, pero hay una variable el cambio dolar/euro cambiante cada minuto, que hace oscilar el precio cada vez que se consulta, por eso la existencia de esta tan simple, modelo cutre, para no liar demasiado la cosa...

UN saludo.


----------



## Capital13 (30 Sep 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Es que les gusta a uds. entrarle al trapo, leñe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que tiene cualidades para el AUTORETRAATO


----------



## Capital13 (30 Sep 2011)

De los cuentos de la lechera.
Hay mucho iluso que como la lechera hace sus cuentas sin tener en cuenta que el cántaro se le puede romper.
Si un kilo de plata de .999 vale 740€, -por marcar una cantidad y sin entrar en cuestiones fiscales- eso no significa que el ciudadano eso no significa que quien compra pague esa cantidad. Siendo generosos habría que restarle 10%, -precio de amiguísimo que difícilmente se va a hacer-. Por tanto y si las matemáticas no fallan el precio de un kilo de plata de .999 se compraría por 666€, -bonito número-. 
Esta misma operación se puede hacer tanto si sube o como si baja.
La plata de ley, -esa de la gata-, es de 925 y por tanto no vale ni el bruto de 740 ni el neto de 666. Habría que descontar, además, todos los gastos para conseguir esas famosas monedas es decir inversión, transporte, almacenamiento, deterioro.
En resumen si tenemos en cuenta que las catástrofes preconizadas para casi todos los días de año todavía no se han producido, e infinidad de inconvenientes varios no es muy recomendable hacer muchos esfuerzos y gastos que hay que restar del valor de tan valiosa moneda.
Por cierto el precio de la onza de plata es de 30,98$, ¡Ojalá continúe subiendo y ya veremos quién las quiere comprar cuando estén, por ejemplo a 40$ la onza!


----------



## longjohn (30 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> De los cuentos de la lechera.
> Hay mucho iluso que como la lechera hace sus cuentas sin tener en cuenta que el cántaro se le puede romper.
> Si un kilo de plata de .999 vale 740€, -por marcar una cantidad y sin entrar en cuestiones fiscales- eso no significa que el ciudadano eso no significa que quien compra pague esa cantidad. Siendo generosos habría que restarle 10%, -precio de amiguísimo que difícilmente se va a hacer-. Por tanto y si las matemáticas no fallan el precio de un kilo de plata de .999 se compraría por 666€, -bonito número-.
> Esta misma operación se puede hacer tanto si sube o como si baja.
> ...



Muchacho, no sabes ni lo que dices...:bla:


----------



## RANGER (30 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> De los cuentos de la lechera.
> Hay mucho iluso que como la lechera hace sus cuentas sin tener en cuenta que el cántaro se le puede romper.
> Si un kilo de plata de .999 vale 740€, -por marcar una cantidad y sin entrar en cuestiones fiscales- eso no significa que el ciudadano eso no significa que quien compra pague esa cantidad. Siendo generosos habría que restarle 10%, -precio de amiguísimo que difícilmente se va a hacer-. Por tanto y si las matemáticas no fallan el precio de un kilo de plata de .999 se compraría por 666€, -bonito número-.
> Esta misma operación se puede hacer tanto si sube o como si baja.
> ...



No acostumbro a "entrar al trapo" a tonterías, pero haré una excepción a ver si zanjamos el asunto.

La plata de .925, no es de la gata, sinó que es la plata de joyería. No hay que tener mucha imaginación para adivinar a quien puede interesar esa plata, lista para "hacer zumo", sin tener que añadir aditivos.

Te haces la picha un lío con los "netos" y "brutos", el precio está calculado para la plata fina, es decir, 16,65 gr/moneda (y no 18 gr/moneda que es el peso real)

¿Quien te va a comprar esa plata cuando esté a 40$ la onza? Principalmente los que he apuntado antes, y cuando esté a bastante más de los 40 los despistados que se suban tarde al carro y que ahora nos advierten del error que supone hacerse con esas monedas. ¿Conoces a alguien que encaje en el segundo grupo? :rolleye:

Sobre lo del transporte, almacenamiento y deterioro, ¿que decir? Yo guardo trampas junto a las monedas para que no se las coman los ratones. :XX:

Y para acabar, sobre la lechera (¿o era frutera?), no se lo digas a nadie, pero yo he vendido a más de 16 €/ moneda. Obviamente no te voy a decir ni a quien, ni donde, ni cuando, puedes creerlo o no, es tu problema.


----------



## electric0 (30 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> De los cuentos de la lechera.
> Hay mucho iluso que como la lechera hace sus cuentas sin tener en cuenta que el cántaro se le puede romper.
> Si un kilo de plata de .999 vale 740€, -por marcar una cantidad y sin entrar en cuestiones fiscales- eso no significa que el ciudadano eso no significa que quien compra pague esa cantidad. Siendo generosos habría que restarle 10%, -precio de amiguísimo que difícilmente se va a hacer-. Por tanto y si las matemáticas no fallan el precio de un kilo de plata de .999 se compraría por 666€, -bonito número-.
> Esta misma operación se puede hacer tanto si sube o como si baja.
> ...



Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta...............

-----------------

No venga ahora a contarnos nada de matematicas,.... la operacion 18g (peso de la pieza) X 0.925 (pureza) = 16,65 g (peso de plata fina) para mi es del año 1994, coincidiendo con la aparicion de la moneda --Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM-- de 2000 pts, mmmm... ¿un poquito de retraso no? lo primero es hacer numeros, para todo, hacer numeros si se sabe claro, cosa poco comun en este nuestro hispanistan...

-----------------

Su participacion realmente representa como nadie, a la insurrecta figura molesta del vendedor de productos desarrolladores de la cuticula capilar, tan inutiles como fantasticos a la par que, o mas incluso si cabe, grandilocuentes y vacuas como las palabras que esta leyendo, lo que nos lleva a suponer que no por altisonantes sus palabras sean veraces, y prueba de ello es este pequeño texto....

En roman paladino, vaya ud. a contarle la pelicula a otro que tenemos aqui ya los güevos negros quemados por el humo de mil batallas... y no nos haga numeritos falsos que los buenos ya sabemos hacerlos nosotros solos.

------------------

En otro orden de cosas, esto parece la montaña rusa, ante eso (tanto movimiento) solo comprar, si se encuentran en banco claro, ya que al menos no hay forma de perder y si una seguridad que mejor "cacho plata" en el colchon, que "papelillos" en el banco, o "numeritos" en cartilla que es todavia peor...

Un saludo.


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Sep 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> De los cuentos de la lechera.
> Hay mucho iluso que como la lechera hace sus cuentas sin tener en cuenta que el cántaro se le puede romper.
> Si un kilo de plata de .999 vale 740€, -por marcar una cantidad y sin entrar en cuestiones fiscales- eso no significa que el ciudadano eso no significa que quien compra pague esa cantidad. Siendo generosos habría que restarle 10%, -precio de amiguísimo que difícilmente se va a hacer-. Por tanto y si las matemáticas no fallan el precio de un kilo de plata de .999 se compraría por 666€, -bonito número-.
> Esta misma operación se puede hacer tanto si sube o como si baja.
> ...



Que facil es escribir en un foro.....


----------



## montytorri (30 Sep 2011)

A mi me la trae al pairo, yo las quiero por si en un futuro puedo pagar con ellas leche, medicamentos y cosas así mientras tanto, me la lo mismo que mi dinero esté en unos bytes o en papeles de colores, por eso lo prefiero en unas monedas bastante "bonicas".


----------



## electric0 (30 Sep 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Volviendo al hilo e ignorando lo que hay que ignorar.
> 
> A mí la bajada esta me ha parecido fantástica. Había dado ya por zanjada la búsqueda porque estaba todo seco. Con la bajada seguramente algunos se las quitarán de enmedio y los acaparadores profesionales dejarán de cogerlas para después "descargar". Eso dejará que podamos rascar alguna más. Así que volveré ¡al ataquerl!



Efectivamente, alguno que otro "descargara" , por supuesto pensando en que ha hecho un mal negocio, ya que sus monedas de """"inversion"""" no han dado los resultados previstos, al no subir un 500% en 15 dias, incluso alguno pensara que ha perdido dinero al ""reventar la bubuja argentifera"" ......... lo que realmente no saben es que no hay """inversion""" en los k12, y que la ""burbuja argentifera"" ni existio ni se la espera...

Mientras tanto algunos seguiremos acumulando las posibles, ya que para tener el esfuerzo y ahorro en numeritos digitales, mejor en plata sterling, por mas señas certificada en anverso y reverso individualmente, y por el BdE.

Un saludo


----------



## Avieno (3 Oct 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las monedas de 12 € de "plata de ley", ccotizan con un máximo de 11€. En el hipotéetico caso de que España saliera del Euro, una moneda como esa con un valor de 0 en numismática no creo que pudiera "salvar los muebles" de ninguna familia.



No sé de dónde habrás sacado semejante información. Sin entrar en que al ser monedas de curso legal, siempre costarán mínimo 12 €, su cotización según la cantidad de plata que contienen no es de 11 € ni mucho menos.


----------



## Avieno (3 Oct 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por decirlo suavemente Vd. no tiene ni zorra idea de lo que dice. Esa moneda seguirá valiendo 12€ valga lo que valga la plata, de ahí que sea tan interesante, porque además de su plata tiene Vd. una herramienta de pago para cualquier comercio o negocio.
> 
> Cuando la plata estaba a buen precio hace un mes Vd. pudo entregarla como plata y sacarse un margen, ahora que está por debajo de su facial Vd. siempre puede ir al super y hacer la compra con sus monedas.
> 
> ...



Parece que asumes que la cotización de las monedas de 12 € ahora está por debajo de su facial, ... no sé por qué.


----------



## electric0 (3 Oct 2011)

Avieno dijo:


> Parece que asumes que la cotización de las monedas de 12 € ahora está por debajo de su facial, ... no sé por qué.



Asume o mejor asumio (en pasado) que el valor metal estaba por debajo del facial porque asi fue, durante al menos un tiempo (no se cuantas horas), ahora esta por encima de nuevo, aunque con la volatilidad que suele presentar la plata en los ultimos tiempos, puede suceder de nuevo en cualquier momento...

Pese a estar ahora ligeramente por encima seria dificil encontrar comprador por ese precio (del spot) si por algo menos, por lo que ahora mismo no es momento de vender, si no de comprar y de llevar al banco en caso de necesidad... (tipico ""ingresemelo en cuenta"")

Un saludo.


----------



## japiluser (3 Oct 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> A mi me la trae al pairo, yo las quiero por si en un futuro puedo pagar con ellas leche, medicamentos y cosas así mientras tanto, me la lo mismo que mi dinero esté en unos bytes o en papeles de colores, por eso lo prefiero en unas monedas bastante "bonicas".



Yo tengo idéntica opinión.


----------



## Dioni (3 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos:

Llevo 3 dias enganchado al foro, asimilando info.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones y deciros que realmente me he enganchado a este mundo del metal.

He comprado carlillos en Bind-Ask puesto que no he podido conseguir un puto carlillo en cajas ni bancos, aun asi seguire intentandolo.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludos para todos.


----------



## Capital13 (3 Oct 2011)

Hoy el "ingeniero reraparador de calentadores de Cointra" ha ido a mi domicilio a cambiar una membrana del calentador (importe de la susodicha 60 céntimos) la factura ha ascendo a 75€. Le he intentado pagar con monedas de 12€ por aquello de ayudarle en su futura desdicha sin alimentos, ni medicinas, ni pan negro y todo los "nies" que se quieran añadir y me ha dicho que para los Santos Inocentes todavía quedan unos días ¿Será verdad?


----------



## Capital13 (3 Oct 2011)

Estos fontaneros titulados por las universidades del este son unos desalmados y no tienen en cuenta las bondades de predicadores que ofrecen la curación y salvación eterna.


----------



## Capital13 (3 Oct 2011)

La plata BUENA ha poco más de 22$ la onza. La de la gata de pena. Ni soplando los agoreros sube.


----------



## Overlord (3 Oct 2011)

Capital13 dijo:


> La plata BUENA ha poco más de 22$ la onza. La de la gata de pena. Ni soplando los agoreros sube.



Pobrecillo, el mundo entero esta contra ti 

No te pongas nervioso hombre, si ya no quedan karlillos en ningún lado y vas a poder vender tus monedas sin problema. 

Aprovecha ahora que todavía la plata esta barata, que cuando los karlillos de 20€ sean interesantes estarás otra buena temporada sin vender un pincel.

PD: a 22$ la onza te compro todos los kilos de plata que me vendas, mándame un mp


----------



## Capital13 (3 Oct 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Pobrecillo, el mundo entero esta contra ti
> 
> No te pongas nervioso hombre, si ya no quedan karlillos en ningún lado y vas a poder vender tus monedas sin problema.
> 
> ...




Soy tranquilo y no tengo prisa ni me pongo nervioso por tan pocaa cosa. Suerte que te has dado cuenta que son a 22 EUROS LA ONZA DE PLaTA BUENA. La de la gata sin valor comercial alguno.
Ni por su valor facial, necesita un empujoncito, asi que ánimo.


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Oct 2011)

*oferta*

125 pakillos a 10 euros (lote indivisible) 1250 euro
2 lingotes de Kg de plata de sempsa, 875 cada uno, 1700 los dos
Lote completo (125 pakillos+2 kg)=2900
Gastos de envio a cargo de comprador
Interesados contactar por MP


----------



## angek (4 Oct 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> 125 pakillos a 10 euros (lote indivisible) 1250 euro
> 2 lingotes de Kg de plata de sempsa, 875 cada uno, 1700 los dos
> Lote completo (125 pakillos+2 kg)=2900
> Gastos de envio a cargo de comprador
> Interesados contactar por MP




¿Es una broma?. 

Está de putamadre.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Oct 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> 125 pakillos a 10 euros (lote indivisible) 1250 euro
> 2 lingotes de Kg de plata de sempsa, 875 cada uno, 1700 los dos
> Lote completo (125 pakillos+2 kg)=2900
> Gastos de envio a cargo de comprador
> Interesados contactar por MP



lee el titulo del hilo, luego lee tu mensaje, y piensa si te has podido equivocar de post...


----------



## montytorri (4 Oct 2011)

Capital, si el fontanero no te las coge, vete al bar de mi tio, que ese las coge y te da cambio si te sobra de la consumición!!!hasta yo mismo estoy dispuesto a darte nada mas y nada menos, que 12 "leuros" por cada moneda de esas que no te quiere coger el fonta!!!


----------



## Alxemi (4 Oct 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Capital, si el fontanero no te las coge, vete al bar de mi tio, que ese las coge y te da cambio si te sobra de la consumición!!!hasta yo mismo estoy dispuesto a darte nada mas y nada menos, que 12 "leuros" por cada moneda de esas que no te quiere coger el fonta!!!



Es mas, yo le doy 12,10 "leros"


----------



## montytorri (5 Oct 2011)

Si alguien me acepta el consejo, si alguno pasa por los BDE, que pase y pregunte, aunque no queden, de vez en cuando les entran monedas de 12, circuladas pero impolutas y te da una alegria...........


----------



## hortera (5 Oct 2011)

Por dar una opinion totalmente opuesta ofrezco la mia, a mi no me gustan las monedas de oro 999, me parecen demasiado 'frágiles' y no estoy dispuesto a que me de un microinfarto si se me caen al suelo por si se me aboyan o rallan, me dan mal rollo al cogerlas, como cuando cojo a un bebe, la moneda ideal es el krugerrand, 916 es estupendo, y en plata pues la pureza del karlillo lo mismo 925, estupenda tambien.
la pureza 999 deberia ser solo para lingotes.


----------



## hortera (5 Oct 2011)

me referia al comentario de capital13 en el que parece menospreciar la moneda karlillo por no ser 999, (eso me parecio leer entre lineas, espero no haber metido la pata) perdonad por poner dos comentarios, todo tendria que estar en uno, pero me he liado al publicarlo, sorry


----------



## irishdragon (6 Oct 2011)

Cuanto troll por aquí, habrá que intentar pillar mas karlillos que seguro que suben.

A ver si con esta bajada algunos los devuelven y se pueden pillar mas, algunos pensaran que estoy loco pero incluso a igual precio prefiero un karlillo que algunas de la plata "guana" el seguro de facial te hace dormir tranquilo.

Una preguntita. En la zona de Jaén y alrededores sabéis si aún se puede pillar alguna o ya la habeís saqueado? Que US CONOZCO


----------



## rollyss (6 Oct 2011)

no se las páginas que llevo leídas y estoy borracho, no de Whisky, ... me van a explotar los ojos... (me matan las páginas en las que entráis en guerra).
tengo claro el cambio de papel moneda a Karlillos:
según el valor facial da lo mismo K12 que K20 porque siempre te darán dicho valor en el BDE o banco/caja, pero en cuanto al contenido en plata, está claro que mejor el K12, pero mi duda es:
- en un escenario mad max: devaluación del euro, si se cambian por billetes te tragas la devaluación, ¿quién pagaría más de 12 euros si no se pueden fundir?
Además si se confisca el oro/plata como en otras ocasiones, al dar el DNI en el BDE (no se si en bancos/cajas te lo piden) se sabría quien es poseedor de dichas monedas (ya se vería si se entregan o salimos del país por patas...).
Si alguno de vosotros estáis vendiendo en el foro, ya no tenéis las monedas que refleja las compras en el DBE, no?
Un saludo


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> no se las páginas que llevo leídas y estoy borracho, no de Whisky, ... me van a explotar los ojos... (me matan las páginas en las que entráis en guerra).
> tengo claro el cambio de papel moneda a Karlillos:
> según el valor facial da lo mismo K12 que K20 porque siempre te darán dicho valor en el BDE o banco/caja, pero en cuanto al contenido en plata, está claro que mejor el K12, pero mi duda es:
> - en un escenario mad max: devaluación del euro, si se cambian por billetes te tragas la devaluación, ¿quién pagaría más de 12 euros si no se pueden fundir?
> ...



Mucha gente pagaría más de 12 euros por ellos, según a cómo esté el precio de la plata. Te comento que las Silver Eagle tienen un valor facial de 1 dolar y las filarmónicas de 1,5 euros ¿Quién es el ***** que te vendería esas monedas a ese precio cuando el spot de plata está a veintitantos? Pues, salvando las distancias, igual para los karlillos. Te comento que hay gente que las ha vendido por 16 €. Nadie quiere fundirlas, no hace falta, la plata es dinero.

Técnicamente el oro/plata no se confiscó, se nacionalizó, es decir, el estado pagó por el metal el precio de mercado del momento. Eso fue en los USA y si me equivoco, por favor, corregidme.


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2011)

Creo que en la historia de la humanidad el caso que nos ocupa es poco corriente y se ha repetido poco o casi nada...;

Basicamente y aunque no se gane nada es muy, pero muy dificil perder con las monedas k12 y k20, porque tenemos la posibilidad de "agarrarnos" al valor que mas nos interese a lo largo del tiempo, y aunque no valgan nada desde el punto de vista "especulativo" son ideales desde el punto de vista "ahorrador" solo superadas por la tierra (si es posible con agua en abundancia), si bien esta ultima no esta al alcance de todos, ya que no se vende por parcelas de 12 o 20 €, siendo bastante mas grande "la parcela mas pequeña"...

Jugando con los tres valores de la moneda (numismatico, metal, facial) tenemos que a corto plazo, a partir de mañana o el mes que viene, deberemos usar el facial, valor directo donde los haya, ya que si bien algun ""ton.to"" puede ser reacio a cogerlas como pago de algo, el banco los reintegrara su valor facial en papel del cu.lo, (perdon, billetes de banco) que tanto gustan a los ""ton.tos"" y si no lo hace el banco de la esquina, lo hara el banco de la esquina siguiente.

A medio plazo, o medio largo (de 6 meses, un año, etc... en adelante) nos tendremos que plantear, a la hora de recoger/recuperar el ahorro, quien nos da mas, si el banco de nuevo, o el platero/aurifice, el compro-plata, o paco perez (quien sea) para volver a transformar la plata en papel del cu.lo (perdon de nuevo, billetes de banco) de mas tristemente popular aceptacion.

Y finalmente y a muy largo plazo, tenemos el valor numismatico, que por supuesto no entrara en juego posiblemente hasta despues de nuestra muerte, asi que no es descabellado dejarlas en herencia, y mas por colecciones (una de cada año), valor que puede hacer que nuestro nieto o biznieto, se encuentre una sorpresa muy agradable al heredar.

Todo lo anterior no da dinero, pero asegura el capital ahorrado, de corralitos, devaluaciones, corridas bancarias, estafas estatales/europeas programadas y consentidas, e incluso de incendios muy violentos, en los que la plata despues de solidificada, sigue estando presente, aun perdiendo valor por la desaparicion de la forma de la moneda.

Inconvenientes???? si, tiene uno, el robo, pero facimente superable con la ocultacion, y la discrecion (aun aparecen de vez en cuando pequeños tesoros escondidos, entre las ruinas de algo)

Toda esta forma de ahorro solo es superada por la tierra (mejor de regadio), que tambien sigue estando ahi, pase lo que pase, pero ademas produce, aun sin cuidarla, simplemente tirando y pisando literalmente unas almendras o unas nueces.

La construccion, las naves industriales, acciones, etc... demuestran ser una forma de ganar dinero, pero tambien de perderlo todo o casi todo en un mal momento.

Y ahora viene el reto, a excepcion de la tierra ¿hay alguna forma mejor de ahorro?

UN cordial saludo.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> no se las páginas que llevo leídas y estoy borracho, no de Whisky, ... me van a explotar los ojos... (me matan las páginas en las que entráis en guerra).
> tengo claro el cambio de papel moneda a Karlillos:
> según el valor facial da lo mismo K12 que K20 porque siempre te darán dicho valor en el BDE o banco/caja, pero en cuanto al contenido en plata, está claro que mejor el K12, pero mi duda es:
> - en un escenario mad max: devaluación del euro, si se cambian por billetes te tragas la devaluación, ¿quién pagaría más de 12 euros si no se pueden fundir?
> ...




Con relación a las monedas de 925 de plata tan sumamente apreciadas por algunos foreros solamente señalarle que además de ser el “cuento de la lechera”, se le podría señalar aquel que dice “un millón de moscas no pueden equivocarse comiendo mierda” supongo que conoce lo que afirma. 
Deje que la mierda la coman otros.


----------



## electric0 (7 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> no se las páginas que llevo leídas y estoy borracho, no de Whisky, ... me van a explotar los ojos... (me matan las páginas en las que entráis en guerra).
> tengo claro el cambio de papel moneda a Karlillos:
> según el valor facial da lo mismo K12 que K20 porque siempre te darán dicho valor en el BDE o banco/caja, pero en cuanto al contenido en plata, está claro que mejor el K12, pero mi duda es:
> - en un escenario mad max: devaluación del euro, si se cambian por billetes te tragas la devaluación, ¿quién pagaría más de 12 euros si no se pueden fundir?
> ...




Veo que o bien Ud. miente y no ha leido lo que asegura, o bien, su capacidad lectora es limitada, o como posible tambien la capacidad de su memoria se saturo un poco...

¿Quien dijo que las monedas k12 y k20 no se pueden fundir? ¿Acaso son de Kriptonita, carbonita u otro extraño compuesto aeroespacial? las monedas k12 y k20 se pueden fundir perfectamente, otra cosa es que se deba o que sea ilegal o alegal, pero le aseguro que en un crisol apropiado, con la mezcla apropiada de hidrocarburos gaseosos y aire, mas la proporcion de "borex" adecuada funden perfectamente, convirtiendose en un liquido prefecto para la lingotera, que una vez enfriado y trabajado puede dar unas joyas en plata de ley o plata sterling (es lo mismo) con unos diseños preciosos.....

En cuanto a las compras, nadie nunca le dira nada, entre otras cosas porque la respuesta es obia, """ me lo gaste en meretrices, suministros de medicamentos no farmaceuticos, y en restauracion varia en el restaurante oriental de la esquina de mi calle""" y ahora que averiguen, ardua tarea entenderse con los chinos, y buscar a las fulanas y al camello...

Como TRoll es Ud. un poco flojo, y como indocumentado poco creible despues de leer todo el foro... o limitado de "entenderas"... o muy "bruto" (con cariño) al intentar "meterse entre las cejas" todo el hilo sin pausa...

Ud. elije, o..... ¿es?


----------



## rollyss (7 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Veo que o bien Ud. miente y no ha leido lo que asegura, o bien, su capacidad lectora es limitada, o como posible tambien la capacidad de su memoria se saturo un poco...
> *le aseguro que he leído lo que afirmo*
> ¿Quien dijo que las monedas k12 y k20 no se pueden fundir? ¿Acaso son de Kriptonita, carbonita u otro extraño compuesto aeroespacial? las monedas k12 y k20 se pueden fundir perfectamente, otra cosa es que se deba o que sea ilegal o alegal, pero le aseguro que en un crisol apropiado, con la mezcla apropiada de hidrocarburos gaseosos y aire, mas la proporcion de "borex" adecuada funden perfectamente, convirtiendose en un liquido prefecto para la lingotera, que una vez enfriado y trabajado puede dar unas joyas en plata de ley o plata sterling (es lo mismo) con unos diseños preciosos.....
> *efectivamente me refería a que no se debe*
> ...



*joder, si que hace nombre a su avatar. Un saludo*


----------



## electric0 (8 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> *joder, si que hace nombre a su avatar. Un saludo*



¿¡?

Con esto efectivamente me confirma su nulo entendimiento, ya que no es comprensible para mente humana estandar la relacion entre el escudo nacional de un reino desaparecido (hace mas de 900 años) y anterior a la propia España, con mis palabras o la tematica del hilo,...... 

Sintiendolo mucho caballero, hasta aqui, mas alla mejor no.
------------------

Otro mas a la lista de trolls, cada vez aguantan menos asaltos, y agotadas las posibles "vias de duda" vamos a ver si matamos al mensajero o distorsionamos el hilo...., ya que otra no queda.


----------



## rollyss (8 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿¡?
> 
> Con esto efectivamente me confirma su nulo entendimiento, ya que no es comprensible para mente humana estandar la relacion entre el escudo nacional de un reino desaparecido (hace mas de 900 años) y anterior a la propia España, con mis palabras o la tematica del hilo,......
> 
> ...



No debí escribir "avatar", mejor "nick".
¿Confeccionas una lista de trolls, a modo guardián del hilo?, dejémoslo y pasemos a otra cosa...
Saludos


----------



## electric0 (8 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> No debí escribir "avatar", mejor "nick".
> ¿Confeccionas una lista de trolls, a modo guardián del hilo?, dejémoslo y pasemos a otra cosa....
> Saludos



AH, nick, .... oh wait... tampoco tiene relacion ninguna con nada,....

Deberia leer varias veces lo que escribe antes de hacer click en ese boton en el que pone "enviar respuesta", aparte de recordar aquello de oir (en este caso leer) el doble de lo que habla, al menos hasta que aprenda a escribir coordinando ideas y tal.......

En fin no se para que contesto a un ""porrompompero"" es perder el tiempo, ¿sera por aburrimiento?, no mas.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Oct 2011)

Escrito por rollyss ; joder, si que hace nombre a su avatar. Un saludo.
Creo que no es tan complicado , rollyss quiere decir que el señor electrico hace honor a su nick, estoy de acuerdo y lo explico, la mayoria de las respuestas del forero electrico parecen inducidas por una descarga de cienes de voltios , no digamos si eres porompompero , juas . En mis carnes pague' semejante calambrazo al escribir mi primer post en el foro , no se me enfade electrico pero tiene usted un tono, por lo general ,bastante rancio.
Saludos.

Pdt . Voy corriendo a por el casco de papel-albal.:X


----------



## electric0 (8 Oct 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Escrito por rollyss ; joder, si que hace nombre a su avatar. Un saludo.
> Creo que no es tan complicado , rollyss quiere decir que el señor electrico hace honor a su nick, estoy de acuerdo y lo explico, la mayoria de las respuestas del forero electrico parecen inducidas por una descarga de cienes de voltios , no digamos si eres porompompero , juas . En mis carnes pague' semejante calambrazo al escribir mi primer post en el foro , no se me enfade electrico pero tiene usted un tono, por lo general ,bastante rancio.
> Saludos.
> 
> Pdt . Voy corriendo a por el casco de papel-albal.:X



Vaya por dios,.... se le permite a un gitano humillar a su futura mujer con la prueba del pañuelo, a una feminazi aconsejar falsas denuncias para meter un inocente en la carcel, a un politico robar a manos llenas sin condenarlo a muerte por alta traicion a la patria,...... y todos dicen ""son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas y tal""

Pues estas son las mias, y el que no este deacuerdo ya sabe lo que puede ir haciendo, al fin y al cabo ni robo, ni humillo mujeres, ni encarcelo hombres, simplemente me limito a decir lo que pienso, le jo.da a quien le jo.da,......

No soy politicamente correcto, pero politicamente corrupto menos...


----------



## gurrumino (8 Oct 2011)

A mi no me jode su tono , casi que al contrario , usted es uno de los que hacen que esto sea lo ameno que es, lo mio no era una critica , sino un simple inciso.

Perdon por desvirtuar el hilo asi, dire' que el viernes en talavera de la reina , encontre' 10 k12 , en sus bolsitas , casi que parecen de horo de lo amarillas que estan.
Salud para todos.


----------



## irishdragon (12 Oct 2011)

Aun se consiguen algunos Karlillos de 12, ayer pesque 11, 10 en la ultima oficina en la que estuve y otro en una. Cada vez se encuentran menos, cachis


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (16 Oct 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Escrito por rollyss ; joder, si que hace nombre a su avatar. Un saludo.
> Creo que no es tan complicado , rollyss quiere decir que el señor electrico hace honor a su nick, estoy de acuerdo y lo explico, la mayoria de las respuestas del forero electrico parecen inducidas por una descarga de cienes de voltios , no digamos si eres porompompero , juas . En mis carnes pague' semejante calambrazo al escribir mi primer post en el foro , no se me enfade electrico pero tiene usted un tono, por lo general ,bastante rancio.
> Saludos.
> 
> Pdt . Voy corriendo a por el casco de papel-albal.:X



Joder gurrumino mira que me estás pareciendo un poquito tontito... Observa las estadísticas de Rollyss:

rollyss 
Pompero

Fecha de Ingreso: 11-noviembre-2008
Mensajes: 3
Gracias: 2
0 Agradecimientos de 0 mensajes 

Posibilidades de ser un multinick 92,5 % como los karlillos.
Además Eléctrico siempre tiene mucha paciencia, yo no sé de donde la saca...


----------



## electric0 (17 Oct 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder gurrumino mira que me estás pareciendo un poquito tontito... Observa las estadísticas de Rollyss:
> 
> rollyss
> Pompero
> ...



No siempre Almirante, no siempre, de vez en cuando los mando donde pico el pollo,... si es que cada dia que pasa soy mas borde (o menos tonto, ya no me hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino)...

UN saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Oct 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder gurrumino mira que me estás pareciendo un poquito tontito... Observa las estadísticas de Rollyss:
> 
> rollyss
> Pompero
> ...



Ya, creo que yo tenia ese perfil cuando mi descarga , igual es que soy demasiado sensible, o tontito.

Pdt. SI , estoy tontito , mi fecha de ingreso es 2011.8:


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (17 Oct 2011)

Si es que los troles son cada día peores... La calidad está escapando de Ejpaña... Seguro que también se van para Alemania...


----------



## patilltoes (17 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien ha oido algo sobre el estuche con las monedas de 12€?:

España emite un estuche con todas las monedas de 12


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha oido algo sobre el estuche con las monedas de 12€?:
> 
> España emite un estuche con todas las monedas de 12



En total junto con las de 2000 pts y las de 20€ son 20 piezas distintas, a saber...

1994 Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM (2000 pts)
1995 Presidencia del Consejo UE (2000 pts)
1996 La Maja vestida (2000 pts)
1997 El Quijote Y Sancho (2000 pts)
1998 Felipe II (2000 pts)
1999 Xacobeo 1999 (2000 pts)
2000 V Centenario Carlos V (2000 pts)
2001 Ultima emision de la Peseta (2000 pts)
2002 Presidencia Española de la UE (12 €)
2003 XXV Aniversario Constitución Española (12 €)
2004 Felipe y Leticia (12 €)
2004 V Centenario de Isabel I de Castilla (12 €)
2005 IV Centenario Publicación del Quijote (12 €)
2006 V Centenario de Cristóbal Colon (12 €)
2007 50 Aniversario Tratado de Roma (12€)
2008 Año Internacional Planeta Tierra (12 €)
2009 X Aniversario Union Economica monetaria (12 €)
2010 Presidencia Española de la UE (12 €)
2010 Mundiales de Futbol (20 €)
2011 Clara Campoamor (20 €)


Todas son iguales respecto al contenido en plata, tamaño, calidad, etc, etc...
8 de 2000 pts
10 de 12€
y 2 de 20€

destacan el año 2004 con dos tiradas distintas (isabelas y leticias)
y el año 2010 tambien con dos tiradas distintas (de 12€ y 20€)

Yo tengo las 20 repetidas varias veces (aparte de otros miles,  jejejejej)


Las 10 existentes de 12€, que son la coleccion que se vende todavia sin precio, a precio de banco deberian ser 120€ mas el estuche, pero seguro que el BdE las vende como minimo al doble...

(En la ultima boda que fui invitado regale una coleccion entera 20 piezas, 256€, y llama bastante la atencion ver como en el mismo formato va cambiando el valor facial)


----------



## electric0 (18 Oct 2011)

Valores de las ultimas semanas.... ni subo, ni bajo, ni todo lo contrario, se ha empeñado en costar la pieza de a 12, lo mismo en plata que al facial (aprox.) y ahi se planta, ¿hasta cuando? no se sabe, pero prisa no tengo...

Un saludo.


----------



## Arraez (19 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Valores de las ultimas semanas.... ni subo, ni bajo, ni todo lo contrario, se ha empeñado en costar la pieza de a 12, lo mismo en plata que al facial (aprox.) y ahi se planta, ¿hasta cuando? no se sabe, pero prisa no tengo...
> 
> Un saludo.



Probablemente, el dinero más honesto del planeta en estos momentos.


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Probablemente, el dinero más honesto del planeta en estos momentos.



Efectivamente, vale lo que cuesta y cuesta lo que vale (aprox.) ademas de ser autentico dinero Vs. el papel que no vale lo que cuesta, es mas, con un valor cercano a 0, ya que no es posible darle ninguna otra utilidad que no sea prenderle fuego o usarlo como papel higienico, ya que ni para anotar cosas sirve, por estar ya manchado de tinta.

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho....


----------



## rollyss (19 Oct 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> Joder gurrumino mira que me estás pareciendo un poquito tontito... Observa las estadísticas de Rollyss:
> 
> rollyss
> Pompero
> ...



Buenos días Almirante
Tu también te equivocas.
¿De verdad piensas que creé la cuenta hace 3 años para usarla ahora?
Sin ánimo de polemizar
Un saludo


----------



## IzsI (19 Oct 2011)

alguien ha conseguido de una tacada algún lote de 500 monedas o mas? o tenemos que ir recolectando día a día? 

banco, caja o BdE a ver cual tendría más posibilidades para conseguir un buen lote de una vez


----------



## Mazaldeck (19 Oct 2011)

IzsI dijo:


> alguien ha conseguido de una tacada algún lote de 500 monedas o mas? o tenemos que ir recolectando día a día?
> 
> banco, caja o BdE a ver cual tendría más posibilidades para conseguir un buen lote de una vez



¿Pero tú te piensas que después de llevar más de 6 meses valiendo más de 12€ el contenido en plata y llegando como ha estado a valer hasta 18,09€ cada Carlillo aún vas a poder encontrar un lote de 500 monedas a 12€/moneda? :XX:


----------



## angek (19 Oct 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Si alguien me acepta el consejo, si alguno pasa por los BDE, que pase y pregunte, aunque no queden, de vez en cuando les entran monedas de 12, circuladas pero impolutas y te da una alegria...........




Eso es una leyenda urbana.


----------



## IzsI (19 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te piensas que después de llevar más de 6 meses valiendo más de 12 el contenido en plata y llegando como ha estado a valer hasta 18,09 cada Carlillo aún vas a poder encontrar un lote de 500 monedas a 12/moneda? :XX:






Hombre creia que se sobreentiende que me refiero a las de 20 las de 12 ya las di por perdidas hace mucho xDD


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> Buenos días Almirante
> Tu también te equivocas.
> ¿De verdad piensas que creé la cuenta hace 3 años para usarla ahora?
> Sin ánimo de polemizar
> Un saludo



¿y porque no? ademas esa y 20 mas si fuere preciso, siempre habra tiempo de irlas "matando/quemando", segun vengan los acontecimientos, si ademas no cuestan un euro, solo es el trabajo de crearlas,....... pobre argumento, aunque en un principio pudiera ser convincente 

------------------------------------------------------------



angek dijo:


> Eso es una leyenda urbana.



En el BdE no lo se, en sucursales de barrio si he recogido yo varias veces "repescadas" de gente que las lleva (tristemente para poder comer en algunos casos) asi que no tan leyenda...

------------------------------------------------------------



IzsI dijo:


> Hombre creia que se sobreentiende que me refiero a las de 20 las de 12 ya las di por perdidas hace mucho xDD



500 de 12€ es dificil si, de 20€ no mucho, dependera de la confianza que se tenga con el bancario de turno...

UN saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (19 Oct 2011)

Hola , esta mañana he encontrado 10 k12, en talavera , en una sucursal donde ya estuve antes , una chica atenta y cordial a rebuscado en la caja y ha sacado 10 que estaban por el suelo segun ella. Increible pero cierto, yo no desisto.
De 20e, si esta mañana he estado en 8 bancos de aqui ,en los 8 tenian monedas de 20, por si interesa a alguien.
Salud para todos .


----------



## Moncho (19 Oct 2011)

de 20 no hay problemas aun..y si sigue la plata como esta, dudo que los haya!


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> de 20 no hay problemas aun..y si sigue la plata como esta, dudo que los haya!



No pienso que el precio de la plata vaya a ser el factor decisivo para que las monedas desaparezcan, otros son los factores que considero mas importantes, como por ejemplo la quiebra sistematica y progresiva de entidades, que hace que cada dia el personal confie mas en bancolchon y menos en el banco/caja ¿y que mejor que monedas de plata de curso legal para guardar en balcolchon? al fin y al cabo no se las comen las ratas, no se estropean en un incendio, etc, etc....

Considerando que las tiradas son bastante pequeñas ultimamente, es posible que desaparezcan aun no subiendo la plata de precio.

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No pienso que el precio de la plata vaya a ser el factor decisivo para que las monedas desaparezcan, otros son los factores que considero mas importantes, como por ejemplo la quiebra sistematica y progresiva de entidades, que hace que cada dia el personal confie mas en bancolchon y menos en el banco/caja ¿y que mejor que monedas de plata de curso legal para guardar en balcolchon? al fin y al cabo no se las comen las ratas, no se estropean en un incendio, etc, etc....
> 
> Considerando que las tiradas son bastante pequeñas ultimamente, es posible que *desaparezcan* aun no subiendo la plata de precio.
> 
> Un saludo.



desaparecer desaparecer no creo que lo hagan....
Eso si, desaparece la plata que contiene la moneda como ya ha hecho Alemania o se desligal valor facial al de compra como en Austria.


----------



## rollyss (19 Oct 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> De leyenda urbana nada. Siempre que me he pasado por el BdE de mi ciudad he encontrado algo de menudeo, casi siempre circuladas, pero sin falta algo tienen por poco que sea. El cajero me pone cara de perdonavidas y siempre que puede pone problemas, pero al final las suelta porque tiene obligación de hacerlo.
> 
> Procuro pasarme dejando pasar más de un mes cada vez, eso sí. Supongo que es lo que tardan en acumular unas cuantas. Y tampoco me puedo escapar antes de mis obligaciones.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana en el BDE me han pedido el DNI y me han dado una hoja para que escribiera un teléfono y lo firmara. En el papel venían reflejados cuantos billetes de cada tipo entregaba.
Y decir que solo tenían K20
Un saludo


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> desaparecer desaparecer no creo que lo hagan....
> Eso si, desaparece la plata que contiene la moneda como ya ha hecho Alemania o se desligal valor facial al de compra como en Austria.



Es cierto, en vez de desaparecer deberia haber usado escasear, yo tambien me equivoco muy a mi pesar..

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (19 Oct 2011)

rollyss dijo:


> Esta mañana en el BDE me han pedido el DNI y me han dado una hoja para que escribiera un teléfono y lo firmara. En el papel venían reflejados cuantos billetes de cada tipo entregaba.
> Y decir que solo tenían K20
> Un saludo



A ver..... señor porrompompero con antiguedad mas que el baul de la piquer, pero solo 5 mensajes, unas preguntas....

¿porque se crea uno un nick y no se usa mas que para intertar crear discordia en este hilo despues de casi 3 años de inactividad?

¿no parece gilip.ollez tener un nick inactivo 3 años?

¿porque al leer el post da la impresion de que el mensaje solo es """"solo tenian de de 20"""", y lo demas es relleno?

Mmmmmmmmm, ¿que mal no? pillado antes de siquiera media decena de post.

En fin........


Pd: las monedas de plata tanto de 12 como de 20 *NO SON UN PU.TO NEGOCIO*, solo son una forma de guardar dinero de manera estable y sin engaños


----------



## rollyss (19 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> A ver..... señor porrompompero con antiguedad mas que el baul de la piquer, pero solo 5 mensajes, unas preguntas....
> Gracias por el tratamiento
> ¿porque se crea uno un nick y no se usa mas que para intertar crear discordia en este hilo despues de casi 3 años de inactividad?
> Lo cree para enviar a un forero (un marronazo), un mensaje privado acerca de su visión de como comprar oro (físico , certificados, ...)
> ...



lo comparto


----------



## japiluser (19 Oct 2011)

Las cosas se están poniendo muy turbulentas!


----------



## Arraez (19 Oct 2011)

Trolls a las 3!!! En enero a 50::


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (20 Oct 2011)

No sigo este hilo pero me suena que hace poco se hablaba de que era imposible conseguir las monedas de 12€. Hoy he pasado por la central de Caja Duero en Madrid (C/ Marqués de Villamagna) y he pedido bastantes monedas pequeñas. Me ha enseñado una hoja con las monedas que tenían en caja y figuraban 20 monedas de 12€. 
Supongo que en todos las oficinas grandes habrá pero si vais en plan. No obstante si vais en plan quiero cambiar papeles por monedas pasaran de abriros la caja y os diran que no tienen.


----------



## Palasaca (20 Oct 2011)

Teóricamente en el BdE de Barcelona ya están agotadas pero nunca está de más darse una vuelta si te viene de paso, como a mi esta mañana, y...bueno dos Leticias "Palasaca"

Seguid probando suerte, probad por vosotros mismos en los BdE, pedid de 12€ y desmontad las leyendas urbanas.

PD Hasta la cajera las a denominado así "Tengo dos leticias". Antes te decían el año sin bautizarlas.


----------



## Palasaca (20 Oct 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> ESA cajera es FORERA.
> 
> [Edito]
> PS: ¿le han pedido el DNI y rellenar el papelito?



Yo tenía el papelito en mis manos sin rellenar y le comento que para dos monedas no va hacer falta tanto papeleo y así fue: 24€ en papel y hierro a cambio de 24€ en plata...y sin papeleos, volvemos al trueque y yo encantado )


----------



## electric0 (20 Oct 2011)

Rollyss,..... le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda, a la siguiente lo despellejo con unas pinzas de depilar (no literal, obviamente)

----------------------------------------------------



AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> No sigo este hilo pero me suena que hace poco se hablaba de que era imposible conseguir las monedas de 12€. Hoy he pasado por la central de Caja Duero en Madrid (C/ Marqués de Villamagna) y he pedido bastantes monedas pequeñas. Me ha enseñado una hoja con las monedas que tenían en caja y figuraban 20 monedas de 12€.
> Supongo que en todos las oficinas grandes habrá pero si vais en plan. No obstante si vais en plan quiero cambiar papeles por monedas pasaran de abriros la caja y os diran que no tienen.



Alma candida¡¡¡ si eso era cierto media hora despues de escribir donde estaba la sucursal algun forero/lector anonimo la ha "pelao" seguro...

----------------------------------------------------



japiluser dijo:


> Las cosas se están poniendo muy turbulentas!



Y peor se van a poner, cuando una persona quiebra se queda en la ruina y debiendo, cuando pasa con una empresa entra en concurso y se le cobra lo que se puede, cuando es un banco de vende/rescata/nacionaliza/absorbe, pero..... ¿y cuando es un estado? ¿y cuando es la union europea?

Andamos un poco mas alla de la crisis economica, estamos en otra crisis mas grande, esta vez moral, pienso que llegara el momento en que los K12 y K20 se valoren al peso, sin importar el facial, y solo de pensarlo me dan escalofrios, entre otras cosas porque ya he vivido cosas parecidas.

Imagino el dinero inyectado a los bancos saliendo a la superficie, hiperinflacionando todo, y a un servidor negociado cada cosa por una moneda de plata (o varias) , todo menos el papel del cu.lo, que usaremos billetes de 5 y 10€, los de 20 y 50 para los niños en el kiosko, y a 75€ en cafe en el bar....

Miedo, tengo miedo, ....."como la cancion"

Un saludo.


----------



## rollyss (20 Oct 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Rollyss,..... le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda, a la siguiente lo despellejo con unas pinzas de depilar (no literal, obviamente)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> acierta pues


----------



## pislacho10 (21 Oct 2011)

Las K12 escasean pero todavía se encuentran algunas, hoy después de preguntar en varias oficinas y obtener un no por respuesta en todas, he tenido la suerte de encontrar 9 de ellas en una de CatalunyaCaixa. La mujer, muy amable ella, me ha contado que de 12 ya no suelen tener pero que a veces la gente le trae algunas para cambiarlas por papelitos.


----------



## vonguch (21 Oct 2011)

alguien sabe si en el BDE Coruña todavia tienen?

Quedan en algún BDE???

Aunque todavia no habia posteado en este foro os leo bastante a menudo!!


----------



## japiluser (21 Oct 2011)

[
----------------------------------------------------



Y peor se van a poner, cuando una persona quiebra se queda en la ruina y debiendo, cuando pasa con una empresa entra en concurso y se le cobra lo que se puede, cuando es un banco de vende/rescata/nacionaliza/absorbe, pero..... ¿y cuando es un estado? ¿y cuando es la union europea?

Andamos un poco mas alla de la crisis economica, estamos en otra crisis mas grande, esta vez moral, pienso que llegara el momento en que los K12 y K20 se valoren al peso, sin importar el facial, y solo de pensarlo me dan escalofrios, entre otras cosas porque ya he vivido cosas parecidas.

Imagino el dinero inyectado a los bancos saliendo a la superficie, hiperinflacionando todo, y a un servidor negociado cada cosa por una moneda de plata (o varias) , todo menos el papel del cu.lo, que usaremos billetes de 5 y 10€, los de 20 y 50 para los niños en el kiosko, y a 75€ en cafe en el bar....

Miedo, tengo miedo, ....."como la cancion"

Un saludo.

Se puede saber cuando y donde, electric0 ?

un saludo


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Oct 2011)

Llevamos un mes con la plata en paralelo a 23€/ onza ¿qué opináis? ¿qué sentido le veis?


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Llevamos un mes con la plata en paralelo a 23€/ onza ¿qué opináis? ¿qué sentido le veis?



Todo lo que no sube, baja...o viceversa


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Oct 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Todo lo que no sube, baja...o viceversa



Pero es que ni sube, si baja ni todo lo contrario ::


----------



## illokc (25 Oct 2011)

Alguna vez se ha tratado en este hilo el tema del almacenamiento para karlillos.
Comentaros que en un tubo para gold eagles de Coinsafe entran 24 karlillos a la perfección.

Asi tengo guardados mis 'circulated'

Salud.


----------



## rollyss (25 Oct 2011)

Hoy me he pasado por le BdE a preguntar y le he visto en el mostrados 5 monedas de 2.000 pesetas pero me han dicho que una vez que entran ya no salen. Sin embargo me ha dicho que de vez en cuando le entran de 12 euros, pero en las 4 veces que he ido yo no he tenido suerte. Algun día coincidiremos los K12 y yo.
S2


----------



## ilusion (25 Oct 2011)

illokc dijo:


> Alguna vez se ha tratado en este hilo el tema del almacenamiento para karlillos.
> Comentaros que en un tubo para gold eagles de Coinsafe entran 24 karlillos a la perfección.
> 
> Asi tengo guardados mis 'circulated'
> ...



Hola,
Donde se pueden comprar?

Gracias


----------



## longjohn (25 Oct 2011)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola,
> Donde se pueden comprar?
> 
> Gracias



Coinsafe Holders - The best way to protect your collectibles

Sección: Stacking Tubes


----------



## illokc (25 Oct 2011)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola,
> Donde se pueden comprar?
> 
> Gracias



Son de USA, hay varias webs donde los venden, pero no encontré ninguna que enviara a España.
Yo los he comprado por Ebay:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/5-US-Gold-Eagle-Coin-Safe-Square-Coin-Tubes-/130563677893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66339ec5#ht_1704wt_1163


----------



## filibustero (25 Oct 2011)

Espero quealgún alma caritativa me conteste.
Si los Karlillos están en su funda del BDE,¿Vale la pena sacarlas o no?
¿Que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de su almacenaje?(Luz y humedad,me imagino)¿alguna cosa más?
Gracias.


----------



## patilltoes (25 Oct 2011)

En mi opinion:
Se revenden mejor si estan en bolsa (bien es cierto que con la bajada de plata la cosa esta chunga)
La bolsita puede hacer que se hagan feas mas rapido (creo que es PVC y el cloro jode un poco el tema).
Lo mas chungo es la humedad, en tubos o donde sea en sitio seco y con saquetes de secante, de ese para zapatos, va que chuta.


----------



## filibustero (26 Oct 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues aqui hay variedad de tubos y cajas de almacenaje para tubos:
> 
> Zubehör / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



Para un ignorante de la vida como yo....que no sabe inglés.Me podrías decir cual es la mejor opción para las monedas de Ag??????????????
En esta página hay muchos tubos y muchas cajas...............
Gracias.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (26 Oct 2011)

¿alguien me da un curso acelerado de compra de moneditas?


Pago bien y con monedas de oro


----------



## electric0 (26 Oct 2011)

filibustero dijo:


> Para un ignorante de la vida como yo....que no sabe inglés.Me podrías decir cual es la mejor opción para las monedas de Ag??????????????
> En esta página hay muchos tubos y muchas cajas...............
> Gracias.



Unos folios a ser posible de los reciclados que son mas baratos, un rollo de fixo que da para empaquetar mas de 1000 piezas, de 50 en 50 como se han enrrollado y guardado toda la vida, y si es previsible humedad un preservativo limpio de sustancias propias y añadidas con un nudo, todo esto a guardar a la sombra en sitio fresco,..... mano de santo oiga, dentro de 100 años estaran igual que cuando se guardaron.... ¿para que tanto tubo, si todos sabemos donde terminaran el 99% de ellas?

------------

Parece un ligero repunte lo de hoy, eso si, dentro de la lateralidad reinante.

Un saludo.


----------



## filibustero (27 Oct 2011)

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos.


----------



## electric0 (27 Oct 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> ..........................
> Según mi criterio:
> 
> -Las monedas de plata tipo Philas, Maples, Eagles; Libertad en tubo.
> ...



Segun el mio (considerando que no soy coleccionista ni aficionado siquiera, y tampoco entiendo ni un carajo de monedas)

-Las monedas de plata tipo Philas, Maples, Eagles; Libertad NO TENGO
-Las Kookaburras, Panda, Lunares, etc. TAMPOCO TENGO.
- Los Karlillos desde siempre clasificados por años, enrollados en papel de 50 en 50 y escrito encima el año, metidos en un taper-were cutre de los chinos (a 0.60 el taper) acompañando a otros tapers y todos al escondrijo (elegir bien el escondrijo, a mi me costo encontrar algun sitio que soporte 40 kilos con seguridad)

Como ni vendo, ni ultimamente compro, ni tampoco se de monedas, y de k12/20 se lo suficiente para que no me engañen, ademas de no hacer negocio, me sobra.

Un saludo.

Pd: tengo un pakillo, pero ese es de recuerdo, ..... y la calderilla del bolsillo,,, y la hucha del niño...


----------



## ushiu (28 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Llevamos un mes con la plata en paralelo a 23€/ onza ¿qué opináis? ¿qué sentido le veis?



Vender a 24 ahora y comprar a 12 dentro de seis meses.

inocho:


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2011)

ushiu dijo:


> Vender a 24 ahora y comprar a 12 dentro de seis meses.
> 
> inocho:



Si tardas tanto en contestar :rolleye:

Resulta que estamos por encima de 25€ y con pintas alcistas...


----------



## xuncall (28 Oct 2011)

vonguch dijo:


> alguien sabe si en el BDE Coruña todavia tienen?
> 
> Quedan en algún BDE???
> 
> Aunque todavia no habia posteado en este foro os leo bastante a menudo!!




Acabo de venir del BdE en A Coruña.

Ayer les pedí 83 monedas de 12€, por teléfono dejando sólo mi nombre de pila.

Hoy las he recogido, sin ningún problema, ninguna pregunta, ningún dato y todo perfecto.

Quien diga que ya no quedan casi monedas... que especifique dónde, porque en Coruña quedan, y tanto!

Esta es ya mi segunda remesa, y en ambas nunca dudaron de si tendrían, etc. Parece que van sobrados, y además de diferentes años.


Lo dicho...


----------



## quaver (28 Oct 2011)

xuncall dijo:


> Acabo de venir del BdE en A Coruña.
> 
> Ayer les pedí 83 monedas de 12€, por teléfono dejando sólo mi nombre de pila.
> 
> ...



Han de ser devoluciones, se habían agotado creo que por agosto.

Saludos.


----------



## xuncall (29 Oct 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Han de ser devoluciones, se habían agotado creo que por agosto.
> 
> Saludos.




Dudo mucho que sean devoluciones cuando vienen todas metidas en sus plásticos habituales y relucen...


----------



## duval81 (29 Oct 2011)

Todas las monedas de 12€ tienen 18gr (peso) x 0,925 (ley) de plata?


Edito: he visto en un post antiguo que efectivamente todas tienen ese peso, unos 16,65 gr de AG .999


----------



## duval81 (29 Oct 2011)

Conceptron dijo:


> ¿alguien me da un curso acelerado de compra de moneditas?
> 
> 
> Pago bien y con monedas de oro



Yo me uno un poco a la petición.
¿Circuladas, no circuladas? ¿Diferencia de valor? (supongo que de valor numismático y no como metal de inversión)


----------



## landasurf (29 Oct 2011)

xuncall dijo:


> Dudo mucho que sean devoluciones cuando vienen todas metidas en sus plásticos habituales y relucen...



Pueden ser devoluciones de bancos y cajas que todavia las conservaban.


----------



## ushiu (29 Oct 2011)

xuncall dijo:


> Dudo mucho que sean devoluciones cuando vienen todas metidas en sus plásticos habituales y relucen...



Eso no tiene nada que ver o al menos yo lo veo así. Si la plata se desploma dos o tres veces más ya interesa entregar k12s a facial para comprar bulliones de pureza 0,999.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Oct 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Pueden ser devoluciones de bancos y cajas que todavia las conservaban.



Las que estan en poder de foreros tambien estan en sus plasticos y relucen, mayormente.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (29 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes;

Como anda el tema para pillar K20 en el BDE de Madrid?

¿Alguien lo sabe?

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (29 Oct 2011)

Me autocito de aqui http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-113.html#post3983552 

Señores trolls ¿ya ha subido la plata de nuevo? Son Uds. tan inutiles Srs. trolls, que se les ve el plumero hasta antes de salir del metro, sube la plata y aparecen como chinches en tiempos de hambre,.... no se van ha hacer ricos con unas moneditas.... ¿es que no saben cual es el cuento de la lechera?

(esto es por los trolls, ya sabeis,.... el que se de por aludido que se jo.da)




electric0 dijo:


> Esta visto que me toca hacer el resumen de nuevo, pero esta sera la ultima vez, a partir de ahora quedaros con el enlace permanente a este post, y al que pregunte lo referis aqui mismo.
> 
> Vamos solamente a escribir lo que sabemos con certeza, y si alguien es capaz de rebatirlo que le ponga güe....
> 
> ...




UN saludo.

Pd: Para los no trolls, hay que leer, mucha lectura...


----------



## skifi (30 Oct 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Buenas tardes;
> 
> Como anda el tema para pillar K20 en el BDE de Madrid?
> 
> ...



Si ya estuvieran agotadas, alguien lo hubiera comentado por aquí, como referencia para que supiéramos que la cosa se acaba. Y, como es habitual, mantendrán el límite de los 1000€.


----------



## mk73 (30 Oct 2011)

""Advertencias.... es muy dificil hacerse rico con 100/200/500 monedas, asi que nadie se vaya a preparar el cuento de la lechera, el que tiene 1000/2000/5000 ganara algo de dinero sin arriesgar absolutamente nada, pero tampoco sera rico, y el que tenga 10.000/20.000/50.000 monedas ya era rico antes de empezar la historia, asi que ahora simplemente sera algo mas rico"". 


de todo lo hablado, que es bastante, acerca de las monedas de 12 euro ó sus sucesoras (las de 20 euro); me quedaría con este párrafo.
Se deja bien claro.

sólo añadir que son feas de narices. Se ve que las acuñan los de la fnmt sin ningún tipo de interés ni motivación porque peores diseños no podían hacer. Interés numismático, cero.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (30 Oct 2011)

Correcto.

Desde el comienzo las monedas del BDE se plantearon como un seguro de cara a los malos tiempos, y como tales deben ser vistas.

Sobre todo con las monedas de 20€, no es un tema de hacerse rico, sino de asegurar los ahorros, en previsión de catastrofes economicas.

Cierto es que las ultimas monedas de 20 euros son más feas que pegar a un padre, pero según determinadas visiones, más vale tener plata en el bolsillo que billetes en el banco...

Saludos.


----------



## Moncho (30 Oct 2011)

Estupenda explicación!




electric0 dijo:


> Me autocito de aqui http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-113.html#post3983552
> 
> Señores trolls ¿ya ha subido la plata de nuevo? Son Uds. tan inutiles Srs. trolls, que se les ve el plumero hasta antes de salir del metro, sube la plata y aparecen como chinches en tiempos de hambre,.... no se van ha hacer ricos con unas moneditas.... ¿es que no saben cual es el cuento de la lechera?
> 
> ...


----------



## duval81 (31 Oct 2011)

¿Cómo las pediís en el BdE? Es que he llamado y me dicen que sí se puede conseguir alguna pero que de manera limitada y tal, y me quedé un poco pillado sin saber qué decir.
¿Os dicen algo cuando solicitáis tantas juntas?


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Oct 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Cómo las pediís en el BdE? Es que he llamado y me dicen que sí se puede conseguir alguna pero que de manera limitada y tal, y me quedé un poco pillado sin saber qué decir.
> ¿Os dicen algo cuando solicitáis tantas juntas?



¿por qué no vuelves a llamar y le preguntas al funcionario de turno? Estará encantado de contestarte que para eso le pagamos. ¿crees que nosotros sabemos más que una persona que ha superado unas duras oposiciones?


----------



## fff (31 Oct 2011)

Pues aprovechando el puente, me he acercado a cambiar algunas ptas que todavia tenia, pregunto por las de 12e, y cuando me dice que no, veo en el mostrador unas 5 monedas de 2000ptas... pongo cara de niño bueno, pero no ha colado... preferian fundirlas que cambiarlas por 12 euros que le hubiera dado yo... cachis... :´(


----------



## Hristo (31 Oct 2011)

De 12 al final quedan en bde?


----------



## fff (31 Oct 2011)

Hristo dijo:


> De 12 al final quedan en bde?



Pues supongo que dependerá de cada ciudad, pero si quedan en algún sitio ya son muy pocos... Pero eso hasta que no te acerques y preguntes...

Puedes probar con las de 20, no son tan golosas...


----------



## ushiu (31 Oct 2011)

fff dijo:


> Pues supongo que dependerá de cada ciudad, pero si quedan en algún sitio ya son muy pocos... Pero eso hasta que no te acerques y preguntes...
> 
> Puedes probar con las de 20, no son tan golosas...



El tiempo vuela y pronto lo serán. La plata ahora puede bajar coyunturalmente pero tendrá que volver a subir.

Por otro lado confirmo que en el BdE de Ciudad del Viento, II R. M., no piden D.N.I.

(¿Gol de Señor?)


----------



## electric0 (3 Nov 2011)

807 €/k en el momento de escribir el post......


5, 4, 3, 2, 1,...............


Lateral, pero escalando, siempre despacio, ... el fiel reflejo inverso de la situacion real, quebrando pero despacio,..... ¿cual es entonces la moneda real? ¿el dolar? ¿el euro? ¿el yen? ........ ¿donde esta realmente la burbuja?
Nunca exisistio una burbuja de algo que no puede ser fabricado ¿o estoy equivocado?....


Un saludo.


----------



## platanoes (3 Nov 2011)

bueno, si no existe manipulación en el precio de los metales, te indico las reservas mundiales de ellos:
Oro: 50 millones de kg.
Plata: 400 millones de Kg.
Cobre: 630.000 millones de Kg.
... Y trata de buscar la relación con los precios actuales entre ellos.


----------



## hortera (3 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> bueno, si no existe manipulación en el precio de los metales, te indico las reservas mundiales de ellos:
> Oro: 50 millones de kg.
> Plata: 400 millones de Kg.
> Cobre: 630.000 millones de Kg.
> ... Y trata de buscar la relación con los precios actuales entre ellos.



tampoco se puede establecer una relacion produccion/precio a la ligera.
Hay que diferenciar el oro del resto de los metales, el oro es un metal precioso, los demas son metales industriales (esta por encima del platino actualmente), el oro esta en un plano diferente. Los otros metales preciosos aun no son considerados como tal por la mayoria de la poblacion, algun dia puede pero hoy el oro es el metal precioso por excelencia (tampoco necesitamos 4 metales preciosos, asi que puede ser que la plata siga siendo en los proximos cien años un metal fundamentalmente industrial).


----------



## electric0 (3 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> bueno, si no existe manipulación en el precio de los metales, te indico las reservas mundiales de ellos:
> Oro: 50 millones de kg.
> Plata: 400 millones de Kg.
> Cobre: 630.000 millones de Kg.
> ... Y trata de buscar la relación con los precios actuales entre ellos.



Vamos a ver......

Manipulacion es todo aquello que no se ajusta a la realidad.

Burbuja es una sobrevaloracion POPULAR tan excesiva, que llega a multiplicar por varias veces el valor de lo referido.

Una burbuja es una manipulacion por tanto, del valor burbujeado,..... una manipulacion promovida por algunos y aceptada por todos (o casi todos), ya que todos piensan entrar en el juego, para hacerse ricos si es posible, y de hecho todos, o casi todos "entran al trapo", ... esta situacion solo puede producirse, cuando el bien burbujeado esta al alcance de muchos, y/o es "creable" con relativa facilidad, (vease, tulipanes, puntocom, acciones, pisitos) ,....... por tanto el precio de los metales preciosos (y relativamente escasos) puede entrar por supuesto en manipulacion y en sobrevaloracion, pero nunca en burbuja, ya que no hay para todos, ademas de no ser "creable", simplemente hay el que hay. Nunca entonces los MP podran entrar en burbuja por el sencillo motivo de que no hay para todos, ni habra nunca.

En el mismo orden de cosas, ¿fuente de datos de las existencias? ¿auditorias de esas existencias? ..... los papeles que dicen "" vale por X kilos de plata "" son como los billetes, mierda a la hora de la verdad, estan muy bien para expecular y tal, pero en la realidad....... ¿existe la plata que representan?


----------



## platanoes (7 Nov 2011)

Pues yo creo que es al contrario, para crear una burbuja el bien burbujeado debe ser relativamente escaso en función de la demanda o dificil de conseguir, a fín de crear la ilusión en los compradores que dicho bien se revalorizará hasta el infinito, y seguir engordando la burbuja, y para ello tomo tus ejemplos: Las acciones de Terra en su momento, que se suponen limitadas y cuyo valor crecian y crecian... Los pisos, que por la ley de suelo estaban limitados y valian mas que ayer y menos que mañana... Los tulipanes: si la cocaina fuera legal posiblemente valdría una bolsa de hojas de coca lo mismo que una de té, y si tiene el valor que tiene es por la prohibición y dificultad de compra... De los sellos "valiosos" ya ni hablamos: ediciones limitadas, garantia de recompra...
Y respecto los metales preciosos ya se vivió una burbuja en el precio de la plata en el año 1980, así porque en un futuro no se puede repetir. 
Por otra parte, las burbujas no creo que sean malas de por si, tan solo depende de como estes posicionado ante ellas.
Y digo yo, y ahora que no existen karlillos en el BDE, que nos impide a los poseedores de ellos fijar un precio mínimo de 100 euros por unidad, independientemente de su valor residual en plata, y el que quiera entrar en el club...


----------



## Drinito (7 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al contrario, para crear una burbuja el bien burbujeado debe ser relativamente escaso en función de la demanda o dificil de conseguir, a fín de crear la ilusión en los compradores que dicho bien se revalorizará hasta el infinito, y seguir engordando la burbuja, y para ello tomo tus ejemplos: Las acciones de Terra en su momento, que se suponen limitadas y cuyo valor crecian y crecian... Los pisos, que por la ley de suelo estaban limitados y valian mas que ayer y menos que mañana... Los tulipanes: si la cocaina fuera legal posiblemente valdría una bolsa de hojas de coca lo mismo que una de té, y si tiene el valor que tiene es por la prohibición y dificultad de compra... De los sellos "valiosos" ya ni hablamos: ediciones limitadas, garantia de recompra...
> Y respecto los metales preciosos ya se vivió una burbuja en el precio de la plata en el año 1980, así porque en un futuro no se puede repetir.
> Por otra parte, las burbujas no creo que sean malas de por si, tan solo depende de como estes posicionado ante ellas.
> Y digo yo, y ahora que no existen karlillos en el BDE, que nos impide a los poseedores de ellos *fijar un precio mínimo de 100 euros por unidad*, independientemente de su valor residual en plata, y el que quiera entrar en el club...




:8::8::8:

Usted ponga el precio que quiera y no se preocupe que por menos de la mitad le vendo yo todos los que desee!!!

)


----------



## duval81 (7 Nov 2011)

¿Nos importa el estado de la moneda? ¿o vale con que simplemente no le falten trozos?
Entiendo que para valor numismático importará el estado, pero sabiendo del poco valor numismático de estas monedas...
Lo digo por si entrara alguna unidad en alguna sucursal bancaria de mi confianza


----------



## electric0 (7 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al contrario, para crear una burbuja el bien burbujeado debe ser relativamente escaso en función de la demanda o dificil de conseguir, a fín de crear la ilusión en los compradores que dicho bien se revalorizará hasta el infinito, y seguir engordando la burbuja, y para ello tomo tus ejemplos: Las acciones de Terra en su momento, que se suponen limitadas y cuyo valor crecian y crecian... Los pisos, que por la ley de suelo estaban limitados y valian mas que ayer y menos que mañana... Los tulipanes: si la cocaina fuera legal posiblemente valdría una bolsa de hojas de coca lo mismo que una de té, y si tiene el valor que tiene es por la prohibición y dificultad de compra... De los sellos "valiosos" ya ni hablamos: ediciones limitadas, garantia de recompra...
> Y respecto los metales preciosos ya se vivió una burbuja en el precio de la plata en el año 1980, así porque en un futuro no se puede repetir.
> Por otra parte, las burbujas no creo que sean malas de por si, tan solo depende de como estes posicionado ante ellas.
> Y digo yo, y ahora que no existen karlillos en el BDE, que nos impide a los poseedores de ellos fijar un precio mínimo de 100 euros por unidad, independientemente de su valor residual en plata, y el que quiera entrar en el club...



No se si sus entendederas son tan limitadas como quiere hacernos ver, o su cinismo mas grande que su ego...........

La escasez de un bien no tiene nada que ver con las burbujas, la principal condicion para que se forme una burbuja de algo es que la opinion mayoritaria sea la de que no hay burbuja, y que el comportamiento del mercado es normal y no esta manipulado, ¿le suena aquello de la vivienda nunca baja? el segundo motivo es la pu.ta avaricia, en el caso que nos ocupa definida muy bien por PPCC como capitalismo popular inmobiliario...

Dicho esto...... 
Las acciones de terra o de los mares del sur (burbuja esta ultima mas clara) se pueden crear A SACOS en la imprenta de turno, bajo una ""ampliacion de capital""

¿escasez de suelo? ¿en hispanistan? se lo cuenta a seseña, construyendo en medio de un secarral, eso si, pagando las mordidas correspondientes a los politicos y demas HDLGP

Los tulipanes,.... ¿donde esta el huerto? .... semillitas, aguita, sol, ...y ¿cuantos millones dice que quiere?

Por dios ¡¡¡¡ ¿intoxica?, ¿no tiene otra cosa que hacer?, ¿desayuno con cazalla esta mañana?, ¿le falta a Ud. un ""bullido""?...

Los MP pueden estar sobrevalorados una temporada, no lo negamos, nadie lo niega, pero una burbuja es otra cosa, que no puede darse en los MP porque no todo el mundo esta dispuesto a bajarse a una mina a jugarse la vida para sacarlos, y aun asi, solo hay los que hay, y nunca existiran mas (al menos hasta que domemos lo suficiente al atomo como para crearlos) ¿pero a que es tentador apilar ladrillos con un beneficio del 300%?

Y aun asi ,..... tengo mas de 2000 piezas compradas a 12€ ¿que puedo perder? nada, lo repetimos NADA, ¿que puedo ganar? ¿¡? no se sabe (segun la ruina, por lo general a mas ruina mas ganancia, o menos perdida, yo prefiero verlo asi)


Por favor..... a ca.gar a la via, y a intoxicar a foros de nuevos vecinos, y a vacilar a forocoches, y si llego tarde a los K12 ya sabe,....., "haber madrugao"


----------



## duval81 (7 Nov 2011)

En una burbuja puede ser todo el mundo (o casi) consciente de que hay burbuja pero juegan a "The greatest fool".
Os recomiendo esta lectura (es cortita). Es una entrada de blog antigua pero es divertida:
El juego del "Greatest Fool"


Por otra parte y a modo de simple pregunta: aceptando que hay más contratos de futuros sobre el oro del que realmente existe en el planeta (ya que la mayoría son especulativos y simplemente hacen el rolo cuando llega a vencimiento), ¿no se podrían crear contratos "a mansalva"?


----------



## Moncho (7 Nov 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No se si sus entendederas son tan limitadas como quiere hacernos ver, o su cinismo mas grande que su ego...........
> 
> La escasez de un bien no tiene nada que ver con las burbujas, la principal condicion para que se forme una burbuja de algo es que la opinion mayoritaria sea la de que no hay burbuja, y que el comportamiento del mercado es normal y no esta manipulado, ¿le suena aquello de la vivienda nunca baja? el segundo motivo es la pu.ta avaricia, en el caso que nos ocupa definida muy bien por PPCC como capitalismo popular inmobiliario...
> 
> ...




grande como siempre electrico !

con respecto al oro y la plata creo que la fiebre de comprar onzas y lingotes de momento no ha llegado a la calle...puede ser en ese momento cuando se hinche de verdad el precio y haya esa burbuja que algunos dicen hay ya..

como ves la evolución a corto plazo eléctrico ?


----------



## electric0 (7 Nov 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> En una burbuja puede ser todo el mundo (o casi) consciente de que hay burbuja pero juegan a "The greatest fool".
> Os recomiendo esta lectura (es cortita). Es una entrada de blog antigua pero es divertida:
> El juego del "Greatest Fool"
> 
> ...



Ups.... un momento..... ¿de que estamos hablando? de monedas de plata-plata, o de papelillos de mierd.a? .....

No mezclemos churras con merinas......

Estoy casi seguro que el papel esta burbujeado, ya que no hay respaldo fisico ni en broma para respaldar ni la mitad del papel...

Pero mis monedas son mias, son contables, pesan, son analizables y auditables (solo si me sale a mi de los coj...es claro)...

Es la plata fisica la que no puede tener burbuja, (el papel de mi.erda hace tiempo que la tiene) llegara el momento que se desacople uno del otro..... al tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (7 Nov 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> grande como siempre electrico !
> 
> con respecto al oro y la plata creo que la fiebre de comprar onzas y lingotes de momento no ha llegado a la calle...puede ser en ese momento cuando se hinche de verdad el precio y haya esa burbuja que algunos dicen hay ya..
> 
> como ves la evolución a corto plazo eléctrico ?



No no, a corto comer todos los dias, e intentar ahorrar algo mas, que ya es bastante.......... lo demas ni plantearlo

A largo,..... reserva de valor para cuando se necesite...

Y cuando "salte" la busqueda desesperada del dorado y la compra-venta descomunal, analizar hasta que punto puede existir burbuja (que a mi modo de entender nunca existira) y si tiene buen precio considerando que el ultimo euro otro debe ganarlo y no yo, venta y transformacion en otro valor no "estafable" por la casta.

La mejor inversion indestructible, "inrrobable", eterna, y productiva es un terreno, pero no para especular, si no para cultivarlo, porque solo el pensar que una simple nuez y un cubo de agua, pueden producir miles de kilos en el tiempo, con el poco trabajo de tirarla, pisarla y regarla (al menos una vez) todo el resto de negocio/trabajos/inversiones dejan a la misera nuez en una posicion envidiable,..... sin mantenimiento, sin proveedores, sin energia, sin trabajo, sin capital,.... y aun asi dara alguna nuez durante decadas,........ y ahora comercien Uds. con papelitos,...... (no digo mas que me enciendo)

Un saludo.


----------



## Moncho (8 Nov 2011)

De todos modos como reserva, recomiendas mas la plata que el oro, entonces?


----------



## Drinito (8 Nov 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> De todos modos como reserva, recomiendas mas la plata que el oro, entonces?



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carl (11 Nov 2011)

váyanse a la mela todos


----------



## electric0 (11 Nov 2011)

carl dijo:


> váyanse a la mela todos



Calopez, o subes un poquito el nivel o te quedas solo..... puede ser que sea hora de ir buscando otro curro....


----------



## filibustero (12 Nov 2011)

Done está la mela?,No me sale en el google maps....
¿Se puenden cambiar euros por euros de Plata en la mela?.
Gracias.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## duval81 (13 Nov 2011)

¿Nos importa el estado de la moneda? ¿o vale con que simplemente no le falten trozos?
Entiendo que para valor numismático importará el estado, pero sabiendo del poco valor numismático de estas monedas...
Lo digo por si entrara alguna unidad en alguna sucursal bancaria de mi confianza.


----------



## averapaz (13 Nov 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Nos importa el estado de la moneda? ¿o vale con que simplemente no le falten trozos?
> Entiendo que para valor numismático importará el estado, pero sabiendo del poco valor numismático de estas monedas...
> Lo digo por si entrara alguna unidad en alguna sucursal bancaria de mi confianza.



Cuando te devuelven un € de una compra te importa el estado en el que esté?

Pues ya está... y este es de plata, con tal de que no le falten cachos y pese menos de lo real...


----------



## Oncle Picsou (13 Nov 2011)

La semana pasada fuí a cambiar papelitos por dos monedas de plata de 20 euros en una BDE para ofrecer a la hija de mi novia por su cumpleaños.

A mí me parecia una buena idea ofrecerle dinero que sea bonito... bueno es verdad que la moneda de 2011 es feasísima, no puedo sufrir como el diseñador dibuja el pelo del rey y de la reina y sobre todo el pelo y las cejas de la pobre mujer que se llama Clara Campoamor : no sé como este diseñador llaga a confundir los pelos y los spaghettis, pero es así ... pues dígamos que estas monedas son más bonitas que dos papelitos de 20 euros - lo que es muy fácil, hay que decirlo.

¿Porque me parecía una buena idea? Porque de esta manera, le toca decidir a ella si quiere ahorrar este dinero, o sencillamente "coleccionar" - yo sé que lo hubiera gustado la moneda del futból - o gastarle en trapos o no sé que.

Pero de hecho yo creo que no voy a ofrecerle estas monedas porqué de hecho son monedas de colleción y no son de circulación.

Eso lo aprendí ayer en un sitio web fantástico de numismatico : los karlillos desde el año 2004 no son de circulación :

"Estas monedas (de 20 euros), al igual que las de 12 euros a partir de 2004 no son de circulación. Antes se consideraba que las monedas de 2000 pesetas y las de 12 euros de 2002 y 2003 eran monedas de circulación, pero en diciembre de 2003 cambió la ley y pasaron a considerarse monedas conmemorativas; vamos, que no se puede pagar con ellas."
Mañana salen las monedas de 20 euros conmemorativas del mundial « Blog numismático

El artículo de ley está aquí : 
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/10/13/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-15621.pdf

Así que hay que saberlo : en Europa, hay que pagar con el dinero falso que nos imponen los gobiernos - lo que es un escándalo histórico, pero eso es otro tema.

Y de hecho, porque ella no podrá gastar este dinero como ella quiera, creo que no voy a ofrecerla estas monedas.

Escribo este mensaje porque creo que la mayoridad de nosotros creiamos que los karlillos de 12 euros eran de circulación - pero es posible que haya leído mal : de hecho, no.


----------



## Cayo largo (13 Nov 2011)

Hay dos clasicos en este subforo bolsa e inversiones:

Uno es la moneda de Holdem que anuncia pero no vende porque no lo sale de los güevecillos quitarsela por menos de lo que vale en el momento, mitico.

El segundo es el listo de turno que dice que los karlillos son solo para coleccion, triste.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Nov 2011)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> La semana pasada fuí a cambiar papelitos por dos monedas de plata de 20 euros en una BDE para ofrecer *a la hija de mi novia* por su cumpleaños.



Pagafantas.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (13 Nov 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Pagafantas.



Gracias a Cegador - que se equivoca - para aprenderme una nueva palabra en español )


----------



## electric0 (13 Nov 2011)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> La semana pasada fuí a cambiar papelitos por dos monedas de plata de 20 euros en una BDE para ofrecer a la hija de mi novia por su cumpleaños.
> 
> A mí me parecia una buena idea ofrecerle dinero que sea bonito... bueno es verdad que la moneda de 2011 es feasísima, no puedo sufrir como el diseñador dibuja el pelo del rey y de la reina y sobre todo el pelo y las cejas de la pobre mujer que se llama Clara Campoamor : no sé como este diseñador llaga a confundir los pelos y los spaghettis, pero es así ... pues dígamos que estas monedas son más bonitas que dos papelitos de 20 euros - lo que es muy fácil, hay que decirlo.
> 
> ...



Manda güebos,.....

Siempre que se pone la plata a mas de 800€/k no falta el porrompompero, multinick de siempre los mismos, que empieza con el poder liberatorio y demas zarandajas........

Señor porrompompero, sepa Ud. que nos la trae floja y pendulona el hecho de que no se pueda pagar con ella, ya que no pensamos hacerlo, no somos tan imbe.ciles de cambiar dinero de verdad por dinero de mentira, y si forzados por la necesidad lo tuvieramos que hacer, tenemos un banco en cada esquina de este pu.to pais, en el que hay mas bancos que inmobiliarias, que ya es decir, dispuesto a cambiarlas para al menos "mover algo" y tambien unos BdEs que tienen la mala costumbre de recogerlas....

Asi que haga Ud el pu.to favor de ir a intoxicar dos o tres foros mas alla, que en este no cuela ni aun despues de fumarnos dos porros.

Sin acritud....... como troll no es Ud malo, es pesimo.


----------



## duval81 (13 Nov 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Cuando te devuelven un € de una compra te importa el estado en el que esté?
> 
> Pues ya está... y este es de plata, con tal de que no le falten cachos y pese menos de lo real...



ok genial, es todo lo que necesitaba, confirmar mis suposiciones.

Gracias:Aplauso:


----------



## Oncle Picsou (13 Nov 2011)

@ electric0 

Es posible que me hubiera expresado mal - ya que no soy español - pero creo que usted me ha leído mal. 
Hablaba de un caso muy particular que es ofrecer 2 monedas de 20 euros etc. Y que es verdad que me parece una tontería que estas monedas no sean para circular.

No veo lo que hay de troll aquí ya que claro que tengo karlillos de 12 euros que me parecen haber sido la oportunidad del siglo.

Añadiría que por ser un troll, yo sería un troll raro puesto que el mensaje es largo, tiene referencias y que el español no es mi idioma primero...

Lo siento por el malentendido y, sinceramente, sin acritud.


----------



## electric0 (13 Nov 2011)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> @ electric0
> 
> Es posible que me hubiera expresado mal - ya que no soy español - pero creo que usted me ha leído mal.
> Hablaba de un caso muy particular que es ofrecer 2 monedas de 20 euros etc. Y que es verdad que me parece una tontería que estas monedas no sean para circular.
> ...



Mal profesor de castellano ha tenido, que le enseño el laismo por el mismo precio.....

Ando yo durmiendo mientras usted anda dormido........... como decia Don Camilo...

A otro perro con ese hueso, ...


----------



## platanoes (14 Nov 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Cuando te devuelven un € de una compra te importa el estado en el que esté?
> 
> Pues ya está... y este es de plata, con tal de que no le falten cachos y pese menos de lo real...



Pues no estoy de acuerdo: La moneda que te devuelven en el comercio es una simple moneda de circulación, cuyo unico valor es el facial, el karlillo no es solo una moneda, tiene otros valores añadidos que hacen que supere el facial del mismo. Raramente verás a alguien comprar en un comercio y pagar con karlillos, por ello si tendrán valor numismático y como elemento de colección (cuando se agoten completamente en los bancos, empezaremos a verlos en las tiendas de monedas), en base a ello el estado de conservación si importa: veras en el bik-ask que los karlillos en plastiquitos se cotizan más que los karlillos "circulados". 
Independientemente de esto, siempre un karlillo, por muy deteriorado que esté valdrá más que los 12 euros, por tanto, no es mal negocio hacerse con los que se pueda.


----------



## japiluser (14 Nov 2011)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> Pero de hecho yo creo que no voy a ofrecerle estas monedas porqué de hecho son monedas de colleción y no son de circulación.
> 
> Eso lo aprendí ayer en un sitio web fantástico de numismatico : los karlillos desde el año 2004 no son de circulación :
> 
> ...



To lo que tu quieras,pero hace unas semanas llevava dos de a 12 e en el bolsillo trasero del pantalon. ERa tarde.... la una u así de la noche... tiro apagar unas cervecitas en un bar y saco un manojo de monedas para pagar (de euro y centimos) y entre todo el montoncillo aparecen las dos de plata ...
en na me suelta el camata....porque no me pagas con *"esas"*?


----------



## Visalleras (14 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> , en base a ello el estado de conservación si importa: veras en el bik-ask que los karlillos en plastiquitos se cotizan más que los karlillos "circulados".
> Independientemente de esto, siempre un karlillo, por muy deteriorado que esté valdrá más que los 12 euros, por tanto, no es mal negocio hacerse con los que se pueda.



Está bien que salga el tema del karlillo condonado. He visto k2000s desde mkI al mkIV con un ligero cambio de color, que no sé si está en la bolsa (PVC derriténdose) o en la moneda (¿PVC reaccionando con el cobre .075?) y tiene que haber alguien que haya sacado el karlillo para comprobarlo. ¿Niño? ¿Niña? Me parece que esas bolsas de karlillos estaban deterioradas. ¿Qué vale un karlillo en una bolsa claramente perforada?


----------



## gurrumino (14 Nov 2011)

Visalleras dijo:


> Está bien que salga el tema del karlillo condonado. He visto k2000s desde mkI al mkIV con un ligero cambio de color, que no sé si está en la bolsa (PVC derriténdose) o en la moneda (¿PVC reaccionando con el cobre .075?) y tiene que haber alguien que haya sacado el karlillo para comprobarlo. ¿Niño? ¿Niña? Me parece que esas bolsas de karlillos estaban deterioradas. ¿Qué vale un karlillo en una bolsa claramente perforada?[/QUOTE
> 
> Lo mismo tio , vale lo mismo , deja de plantear chorradas y leete los cienes de paginas que esta todo ahi.


----------



## lucky starr (14 Nov 2011)

Pero lo importante es:

¿Vuelven a tener karlillos de 12 euros en los BDEs?

Por favor Sres. Trolles, devuelvan esas monedas feas, conmemorativas y sin valor al BDE para que los plattus-maniacos podamos comprar mas.


----------



## Visalleras (15 Nov 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Pero lo importante es:
> 
> ¿Vuelven a tener karlillos de 12 euros en los BDEs?
> 
> Por favor Sres. Trolles, devuelvan esas monedas feas, conmemorativas y sin valor al BDE para que los plattus-maniacos podamos comprar mas.



Y esto también está tratado, a pocas páginas que se lean del tema, por muy porrompompero que se sea, se sabe que no volverán a salir del banco.

Y aquí historia personal: hace menos de dos semanas, el cajero del banco de españa jugueteando con unos karlillos fuera de envoltorios y como ordenándolos en contenedores como los de troys, ahora, de sacarlos nada, sólo k20s... 

Si la crisis se enfriase rápidamente y la plata bajara mucho, muchos platatrolls nos desharemos de los karlillos, pero como esas dos condiciones a la vez parece que va a ser imposible que se cumplan...


----------



## kboom (15 Nov 2011)

Visalleras dijo:


> Y esto también está tratado, a pocas páginas que se lean del tema, por muy porrompompero que se sea, se sabe que no volverán a salir del banco.
> 
> Y aquí historia personal: hace menos de dos semanas, el cajero del banco de españa jugueteando con unos karlillos fuera de envoltorios y como ordenándolos en contenedores como los de troys, ahora, *de sacarlos nada*, sólo k20s...
> 
> Si la crisis se enfriase rápidamente y la plata bajara mucho, muchos platatrolls nos desharemos de los karlillos, pero como esas dos condiciones a la vez parece que va a ser imposible que se cumplan...



Pues, o el cajero se ha quedado contigo... o no en todos los BDEs obedecen las mismas directrices...


----------



## Visalleras (15 Nov 2011)

Realmente ese día no lo pregunté porque ya llevaba muy mascao el rol "no tengo puta idea de qué va ehto pero mi vesino me la comentao y vengo a ver como eh".

Que yo vea, dependiendo del funci que esté de cajero, te pasan el canje efectivo a metálico como un tipo de procedimiento u otro, con diferente recibo (si te lo dan) o con diferentes peticiones de datos personales. La impresión que da es que hay un mínimo de datos personales admisible para evitar bronca gorda, otro mínimo admisible (mayor) para evitar bronca leve, otro con el cual todo estaría bien... pero como tendrán la suerte de estar levemente controlados, pueden ahorrarse todo el trabajo que les venga en gana cuando les viene en gana. Cada vez que voy, cuando entro, sale a tomarse el café el que estaba en caja el día anterior.

En este sentido, si no tienen buen control de su burocracia, debemos aprovecharlo mientras así sea.

Dichas todas las trivialidades, la esencia en que quería insistir es que (en general, con excepciones puntuales de cajeros avispados que puedan estar interceptando karlillos menores para lucro personal) se refundirían los k12s en nuevos k20s o kXXs de facial aún mayor. Insistir, porque de pompero no me voy a inventar nada, se ha escrito antes en el foro.


----------



## montytorri (15 Nov 2011)

Los que quieran comprobar si se aceptan karlillos en los comercios que se pasen por el bar de mi familiar, por una moneda os da 12 cervezas, tercios y os pone una tapa, con tal de quitarla el de la circulación, lo que se menester.


----------



## electric0 (15 Nov 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Los que quieran comprobar si se aceptan karlillos en los comercios que se pasen por el bar de mi familiar, por una moneda os da 12 cervezas, tercios y os pone una tapa, con tal de quitarla el de la circulación, lo que se menester.



En la memoria colectiva seguimos teniendo algunas cosas del pasado, sucesos y situaciones no eliminadas de la memoria, aunque si de la vida cotidiana.

AL igual que no hacemos jabon con grasa de cer.do como era costumbre en nuestras abuelas, tampoco hasta ahora le dimos importancia a unas monedas de plata, ..... todo ello sin prejuicio de volver a comprar sosa caustica y talega de tela,....

Al tiempo, muchos no pasaron hambre con pakillos, hoy hambre no se pasa, pero algunos mantendran su vida con dignidad con los karlillos...

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## irishdragon (16 Nov 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En la memoria colectiva seguimos teniendo algunas cosas del pasado, sucesos y situaciones no eliminadas de la memoria, aunque si de la vida cotidiana.
> 
> AL igual que no hacemos jabon con grasa de cer.do como era costumbre en nuestras abuelas, tampoco hasta ahora le dimos importancia a unas monedas de plata, ..... todo ello sin prejuicio de volver a comprar sosa caustica y talega de tela,....
> 
> ...



Y tan digna...el que en su tiempo fuese avispado y cargara 1000 Karlillos al paso que vamos podría hasta pagarse un piso pequeño en una capital de provincia...espero que ninguno llegue a comprárselo porque significaría que la cosa ha mejorado...pero creo que no y que alguno se lo podrá comprar y sin hipoteca.

Totalmente de acuerdo con usted "algunos mantendran su vida con dignidad con los karlillos"

Llegue tarde y solo tengo unos cientos, cachis...como la plata siga subiendo transformare mis ahorros en travelos cuando la media onza valga sobre 16 pavos para que no me pase lo mismo otra vez.


----------



## platanoes (16 Nov 2011)

Si tomamos como indice similar la revaloración de los pakillos, que han pasado en 40 años de valer 60 centimos, a unos 11 euros (incremento medio del 7,5% anual) podemos preveer la evolución del valor de un karlillo en el futuro:
Año 2011: 12,00 €
Ano 2020: 25,00 €
Año 2030: 51,00 €
Año 2040: 105,00 €
Año 2050: 216,00 €
... no estaría nada mal para una buena jubilación.


----------



## electric0 (16 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Si tomamos como indice similar la revaloración de los pakillos, que han pasado en 40 años de valer 60 centimos, a unos 11 euros (incremento medio del 7,5% anual) podemos preveer la evolución del valor de un karlillo en el futuro:
> Año 2011: 12,00 €
> Ano 2020: 25,00 €
> Año 2030: 51,00 €
> ...



No, no y no,...... ¿porque no nos hacemos la pregunta desde otra optica?

Si consideramos el patron plata/oro ¿cuanto se devaluo la peseta? esa es la pregunta real, porque la moneda de plata/oro siempre tiene la misma cantidad de metal, por tanto no puede "valer" mas o menos, es en realidad la moneda fiat la que varia....

Os han enseñado a medir con un metro variable y menguante, pobres ilusos,.... y que habiles nuestros banqueros...

(( Recuerdo las pesetas "doradas" y las ultimas de aluminio, en las que forzadas por el tamaño, el rey ya no estaba, y no le quedaba otra alternativa que asomarse...... ))


----------



## Dioni (16 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Si tomamos como indice similar la revaloración de los pakillos, que han pasado en 40 años de valer 60 centimos, a unos 11 euros (incremento medio del 7,5% anual) podemos preveer la evolución del valor de un karlillo en el futuro:
> Año 2011: 12,00 €
> Ano 2020: 25,00 €
> Año 2030: 51,00 €
> ...




Sinceramente, creo que la evolución que planteas de los Karlillos es muy moderada,es decir, tirando a la baja.

Es obvio, que el que compra Karlillos, además de obtenerlos como seguro en caso de deflacción, los compra por su posible valor furuto de plata.

La plata cotiza en Dólares, y como muy bien apunta Electrico , el dinero Fiat pierde valor con respecto a los metales preciosos, simplemente hacen falta mas Dólares para comprar oro y plata.

Actualmente la deuda Usana (U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time) asciende a casi 15 Billones de Dólares, que cada cual haga sus cálculos....

¿Cuánto oro y plata será necesario para cubrir la deuda?, partiendo de la base que el oro y la plata son el dinero verdadero,aunque de momento no sea aceptado por la sociedad, en virtud de los "papelillos".

¿Incluímos a todos los países que están empufados con dinero Fiat?

Cuando la sociedad deje de ver fútbol, fórmula1, debates sinsentido, Rosa de España y Belén Esteban esperemos tener los Karlillos que ellos no podrán obtener.

Edito: no tengo absolutamente nada en contra de lo mencionado en la anterior frase, simplemente opino que el "pueblo llano" puede tener mas conversaciones que lo mencionado.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (17 Nov 2011)

@ Elecrico y Diono

La deuda no será pagada o será pagada con moneda desvaluada (llamala pesetas, francos y lira o llamala "euro" si Alemania acepta imprimir billetes o volver al DM).

La pregunta importante se trata de saber cuantas monedas de oro y de plata es necesario para comprar una casa (también podemos comparar el oro y la plata con el Dow o el Ibex para decidir cuando hay que vender, o comparar los "ratios" historicos con el trigo, el petroleo etc para decidir de una estrategía).

Historicamente, una buena casa familial en Ingletera o en los E-U (lo que se llama aquí un "chalet") cuesta 100 onzas de oro. Con un ratio historico 1:15 : 1500 onzas de plata bastan para comprar una casa (sean 3000 karlillos, sean 36000 euro de karlillos 12 euros). Yo creo que no me equivoco diciéndo que la última vez que menos de 2000 onzas de plata permitierón comprar una casa fue durante el año 1980.

cf graficos de Le supercycle sur le marché immobilier et comparaison avec l’or


----------



## josemunoaper (17 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta: Donde (sitio fisico) se venden esas monedas de plata una vez has hecho diferencia?

Porque no creo que se vendan en los "compro oro"


----------



## Oncle Picsou (17 Nov 2011)

josemunoaper dijo:


> Una pregunta: Donde (sitio fisico) se venden esas monedas de plata una vez has hecho diferencia?
> 
> Porque no creo que se vendan en los "compro oro"



La única tienda "online" que conezca en España para vender sus monedas de inversión de plata o de oro y que tenga precios razonables es Lista de precios

Existen también numismaticos honrados que compran monedas de inversión a spot -20%, pero hay que encontrarlos.

En Europa, el mejor lugar en términos de precios para comprar / vender es Bruselas (no hay impuestos con el oro ; no me acuerdo para la plata).

En París, cerca de la rue Vivienne, hay un montón de tiendas pero el número de monedas aceptadas es limitado. Y normalmente, no se puede comprar / vender con dinero en efectivo. Exemplo : Cours de l'or - Nos prix de vente d'or, acheter de l'or en ligne ou en agence - Joubert Change - Rue Vivienne Paris

En cualquier caso, telefonear para saber si aceptan comprar tus monedas. Por ejemplo, el karlillo no es conocido en Francia. Intenté ver si era posible vender los karlillos con facilidas en el barrio de la monedas (rue Vivienne). Sólo una tienda de 30 podía comprarmelos a un precio no muy interesante.

Las mejores monedas de inversión español, sin hablar de la oportunidad del precio de los karlillos, son las monedas de la Union Latin como los 5 pesetas de plata. Se venden con facilidad por toda Europa ya que fue una moneda de un sistema internacional.
Unión Monetaria Latina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La monedas de la Union monetaria latina : Latin Monetary Union


----------



## aet_78 (17 Nov 2011)

Esta mañana en una sucursal de mi banca favorita... BINGO!!!
21 moneditas de 12€ nuevecitas, relucientes y en sus correspondientes bolsitas.
Ya se encuentran guardaditas en mis aposentos.
Algo todavía se encuentra, así que os animo a que sigais buscando.
Saludos a todos


----------



## hortera (17 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Si tomamos como indice similar la revaloración de los pakillos, que han pasado en 40 años de valer 60 centimos, a unos 11 euros (incremento medio del 7,5% anual) podemos preveer la evolución del valor de un karlillo en el futuro:
> Año 2011: 12,00 €
> Ano 2020: 25,00 €
> Año 2030: 51,00 €
> ...



hoy 17/11/2011 por 12€ te tomas dos copas en una discoteca, y en el año 2050 te imaginas que te vas a tomar 216/12=18 serian 36 copas, pues no, eso es hoy, no en el 2050...con la inflaccion puede ser que una copa te cueste 40€ (5 copas), asi que no seria una buena inversion.


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2011)

Esta mañana he conseguido mi primer lote de karlillos, 10+3, me ha costado visitar unas 15 sucursales.

Llavaba meses intentando resguardar mis pequeños ahorros, primero mediante c.c. en banco suizo y conversión a chf, pero ante las pegas y dificultades, llegué a este hilo.

Tras dos días leyendo el hilo (lo que buenamente he podido, que son 303 páginas), me he decidido comprar, y he conseguido 13 monedas de 12 €, con bastante esfuerzo.

Dado que tengo unos ahorros de unos 30.000 eur necesitaría 200 jornadas como la de hoy para resguardar todos mis ahorros, lo cual se me antoja harto complicado y trabajoso.

Se aceptan consejos y sugerencias. 
Saludos


----------



## montytorri (18 Nov 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta mañana he conseguido mi primer lote de karlillos, 10+3, me ha costado visitar unas 15 sucursales.
> 
> Llavaba meses intentando resguardar mis pequeños ahorros, primero mediante c.c. en banco suizo y conversión a chf, pero ante las pegas y dificultades, llegué a este hilo.
> 
> ...



Si tienes sucursal del BDE cerca, pásate, lo normal es que no tengan casi nunca, pero si algún día tienen por un casual, saldrás cargado como la última vez que se me ocurrió ir sin esperanzas ninguna :baba::baba:


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Nov 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta mañana he conseguido mi primer lote de karlillos, 10+3, me ha costado visitar unas 15 sucursales.
> 
> Llavaba meses intentando resguardar mis pequeños ahorros, primero mediante c.c. en banco suizo y conversión a chf, pero ante las pegas y dificultades, llegué a este hilo.
> 
> ...



Si te sirve de ayuda,yo conseguí alguna pidiendola al director de mi banco,eso sí tardaron tres meses en conseguirmelas.
un saludo


----------



## Junior666 (18 Nov 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta mañana he conseguido mi primer lote de karlillos, 10+3, me ha costado visitar unas 15 sucursales.
> 
> Saludos



Y no es mejor llamar a esas sucursales antes de ir a ellas y preguntar por las monedas? Yo es lo que he hecho hasta ahora. Llamo, si tienen miro la calle en el google maps (por ejemplo) y voy a por ellas. Así te ahorras ir a sucursales que seguramente no tengan...


----------



## Oncle Picsou (18 Nov 2011)

Otra posibilidad, comprar poco a poco monedas que no sean karlillos (duros, francos) al precio de la plata, pero claro, no hay la protection de los 12 euros así.


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Si tienes sucursal del BDE cerca, pásate, lo normal es que no tengan casi nunca, pero si algún día tienen por un casual, saldrás cargado como la última vez que se me ocurrió ir sin esperanzas ninguna :baba::baba:



Vivo en Madrid, no se si valdrá. De todas formas lo intentaré.

Saludos


----------



## kikepm (20 Nov 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> No le va a dar tiempo a meterlo todo en karlillos, así que está claro que tendrá que diversificar.
> 
> En mi firma tiene el enlace a otro hilo donde se intenta tratar el tema.



Muchísimas gracias a todos o, tantos hilos que es difícil llegar a toda la información


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Nov 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Y no es mejor llamar a esas sucursales antes de ir a ellas y preguntar por las monedas? Yo es lo que he hecho hasta ahora. Llamo, si tienen miro la calle en el google maps (por ejemplo) y voy a por ellas. Así te ahorras ir a sucursales que seguramente no tengan...



pues no.
llamas... te dicen que hay 15... vas... y resulta que ya no hay (es que ha habido un error...)
el error es que han consultado en internet y se las ha quedado el cajero (que esto es hispanistán y la ética murió de aburrimiento


----------



## josemunoaper (20 Nov 2011)

¿En la casa de la moneda venden carlitos de 12 euros?


----------



## skifi (20 Nov 2011)

josemunoaper dijo:


> ¿En la casa de la moneda venden carlitos de 12 euros?



Si, pero con estuche y sobreprecio (más de 16€), así que... :fiufiu:


----------



## Junior666 (20 Nov 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pues no.
> llamas... te dicen que hay 15... vas... y resulta que ya no hay (es que ha habido un error...)
> el error es que han consultado en internet y se las ha quedado el cajero (que esto es hispanistán y la ética murió de aburrimiento



pues de todas las veces que he llamado yo nunca me ha pasado. Si me han dicho que tenían, me he pasado por la sucursal y las tenían. En 10 sucursales distintas por lo menos he podido conseguir unas cuantas llamando, pero nunca se sabe...


----------



## kikepm (21 Nov 2011)

Hoy mi hermano ha ido a comprarme karlillos de 12€, le han dado 50 en un banco de su ciudad. Con 20 días como hoy conseguiría unos 1000=12.000€, un tercio de mi riqueza aprox. si lo consigo me daría por satisfecho.

Un saludo


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Nov 2011)

Si la recesión se soluciona vía inflación los metales preciosos se revalorizarán, si se hace vía deflación (lo que apunta en Europa) se van a pegar una buena hostia...

Saludos.


----------



## landasurf (21 Nov 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Hoy mi hermano ha ido a comprarme karlillos de 12€, le han dado 50 en un banco de su ciudad. Con 20 días como hoy conseguiría unos 1000=12.000€, un tercio de mi riqueza aprox. si lo consigo me daría por satisfecho.
> 
> Un saludo



¿De que Banco y de que ciudad hablamos?...sinceramente, suena raro.


----------



## filibustero (21 Nov 2011)

No es tan raro, a mi mi banco me trajo el otro día 10.
Voy a decir que intenten traerme más.
No digo ,ni banco ,ni ciudad.


----------



## filibustero (21 Nov 2011)

Mas alto,pero...............no mas claro.


----------



## landasurf (21 Nov 2011)

filibustero dijo:


> No es tan raro, a mi mi banco me trajo el otro día 10.
> Voy a decir que intenten traerme más.
> No digo ,ni banco ,ni ciudad.



10 olvidadas por ahi es posible. 50, en un banco y que te puedan traer hasta 12.000 pavos, como si fueran panes, lo siento pero no me lo creo. Por eso pregunto el banco y ciudad. Suele ser infalible


----------



## Atanor (21 Nov 2011)

¿Alguien sabe como esta la cosa por el BdE de Oviedo?


----------



## Arraez (21 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> 10 olvidadas por ahi es posible. 50, en un banco y que te puedan traer hasta 12.000 pavos, como si fueran panes, lo siento pero no me lo creo. Por eso pregunto el banco y ciudad. Suele ser infalible



Pues creételo amigo.


----------



## duval81 (21 Nov 2011)

Joer pues yo he preguntado en los de mi zona y nada de nada oiga. 
Casi ni de las de 20


----------



## duval81 (21 Nov 2011)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Si la recesión se soluciona vía inflación los metales preciosos se revalorizarán, si se hace vía deflación (lo que apunta en Europa) se van a pegar una buena hostia...
> 
> Saludos.



Y que más nos dan que bajen? Estas monedas se usan como protección, mira que llevo poco en el foro y esto lo tengo clarísimo desde el día 1.

¿Qué baja a medio euro la onza de plata? pues no pasa nada, las llevamos al BdE nos dan nuestros papelitos y aire


----------



## electric0 (22 Nov 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Por eso los karlillos son una excelente solución: PORQUE CONSERVAN EL VALOR FACIAL. ::
> 
> Ande, váyase rápido de vuelta a debajo del puente que como aparezca Electric0 por aquí lo va a correr a gorrazos... so troll.
> 
> Adicionalmente le podría contar el secreto de qué pasará con los metales si hay deflación (también subirán), pero entonces tendría que matarlo y he perdido mi espada +5 contra trolls, así que me da pereza. Busque en el foro y encontrará la solución.



POr esta vez no voy a decirle nada, ¿para que? si al fin y al cabo estamos en el foro de la burbuja ¿quien soy yo para desmentir la sabiduria popular? ¡por Dios! ,...... 


(repetid conmigo los mantras burbujiles) La vivienda nunca baja, si no lo vendo lo alquilo, alquilar es tirar el dinero........ (ahora los metaleros) es plata pero plata mala, luego no los puedes vender, luego no puedes pagar con ellos, el banco no te los cambia, lo que vale realmente son los billetes del banco, hay mejores inversiones......

[modo cinico HDLGuar.risimaP /off] 

Se decia por ahi..... no te metas en la droga niño, que hay muy poca y ya somos muchos, .... pues ahora lo mismo, .... no compres ni K12 ni K20, que hay muy pocos y ya somos muchos.....

AL final termino por irme, me cansa luchar contra tanta estulticia, pusilanimidad y mantrismo...


----------



## landasurf (22 Nov 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> Pues creételo amigo.



¿Que te traen 12.000 euros en karlillos de 12, a dia de hoy en cualquier bancucho? Ya, ponme 10 lotes


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> ¿De que Banco y de que ciudad hablamos?...sinceramente, suena raro.



Imagino que si, por lo que he leido en el hilo he tenido mucha suerte. Por ahora no diré banco y ciudad, espero que se comprenda.

Saludos


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Adicionalmente le podría contar el secreto de qué pasará con los metales si hay deflación (también subirán), pero entonces tendría que matarlo y he perdido mi espada +5 contra trolls, así que me da pereza. Busque en el foro y encontrará la solución.



Si hay deflación general (personalmente no creo que vaya a ser así la (re)solución de la crisis, pero mi opinión no importa) no entiendo que fuera a subir su cotización, como entiendo que estás expresando. ¿Podrías explicarlo?, no he leido nada en el foro que hable de esto.

Gracias, espero no estar malinterpretando nada.


----------



## Arraez (22 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> ¿Que te traen 12.000 euros en karlillos de 12, a dia de hoy en cualquier bancucho? Ya, ponme 10 lotes



No he dicho a día de hoy. En abril y mayo sí. El 90% de los míos son traídos así en la CCM (ya lo escribí en su día). Así es que los que vengáis ahora no me vengáis con historias.


----------



## landasurf (22 Nov 2011)

Arraez dijo:


> No he dicho a día de hoy. En abril y mayo sí. El 90% de los míos son traídos así en la CCM (ya lo escribí en su día). Así es que los que vengáis ahora no me vengáis con historias.



Tienes que leer un poquito mas para saber, en concreto, de lo que estamos hablando. El conforero habla de conseguir unos 12.000 euros a dia de hoy en un bancucho; yo directamente, no me lo creo. Hace cerca de 4 años podrias haberlos sacado en cajas de 500, directamente del BdE :rolleye:


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Tienes que leer un poquito mas para saber, en concreto, de lo que estamos hablando. El conforero habla de conseguir unos 12.000 euros a dia de hoy en un bancucho; yo directamente, no me lo creo. Hace cerca de 4 años podrias haberlos sacado en cajas de 500, directamente del BdE :rolleye:



Creo que no ha lugar a la polémica.

Cito mis propias palabras: "Hoy mi hermano ha ido a comprarme karlillos de 12€, le han dado 50 en un banco de su ciudad. Con 20 días como hoy conseguiría unos 1000=12.000€, un tercio de mi riqueza aprox. si lo consigo me daría por satisfecho."

La última parte del párrafo era la expresión de un deseo, no una predicción del futuro.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## electric0 (23 Nov 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Creo que no ha lugar a la polémica.
> 
> Cito mis propias palabras: "Hoy mi hermano ha ido a comprarme karlillos de 12€, le han dado 50 en un banco de su ciudad. Con 20 días como hoy conseguiría unos 1000=12.000€, un tercio de mi riqueza aprox. si lo consigo me daría por satisfecho."
> 
> ...



La ultima parte seria un deseo,...... pero la primera era un "mirlo blanco" ,.... que haberlos "hailos" aunque cada vez es mas dificil "encontrailos".....

Aconsejo la lectura del cuento de la lechera, con especial incapie en la parte de la moraleja....


----------



## landasurf (23 Nov 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> La ultima parte seria un deseo,...... pero la primera era un "mirlo blanco" ,.... que haberlos "hailos" aunque cada vez es mas dificil "encontrailos".....
> 
> *Aconsejo la lectura del cuento de la lechera, con especial incapie en la parte de la moraleja....*



Exactamente, a eso es a lo que me referia.


----------



## hortera (23 Nov 2011)

citado por landasurf
“España fue conquistada por los romanos, árabes, judíos, etc. Caray con el heroísmo del español, todos los que nos quisieron invadir lo consiguieron”.
Eduardo Haro Tegglen, escritor.
Que yo sepa, que tampoco fui un gran estudiante, España fue invadida por los romanos, los visigodos (malamente) y los arabes (malamente), perdonen esta puntualización pero no he podido contenerme. 
lo de los judios no se a cuento de que viene, sería otro dipo de conquista digo yo (economica no se)


----------



## Palasaca (23 Nov 2011)

En realidad por los romanos no fuimos conquistados más bien culturizados y bajamos de las montañas a los valles y fuimos una provincia de roma más y por algún periodo hasta capital del imperio, finalmente más de un emperador tuvo su origen en Hispania. El problema fue que se deterioró todo tanto que incluso se llegó a echar de menos la mal llamada edad antigua...


----------



## hortera (23 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> En realidad por los romanos no fuimos conquistados más bien culturizados y bajamos de las montañas a los valles y fuimos una provincia de roma más y por algún periodo hasta capital del imperio, finalmente más de un emperador tuvo su origen en Hispania. El problema fue que se deterioró todo tanto que incluso se llegó a echar de menos la mal llamada edad antigua...



eso seria en tu pueblo, en el mio que se llama Asturies, entraron con la espada y hubo varios años de guerra. Los godos y arabes estuvieron un fin de semana, eso no se puede llamar conquista ni ná.
zanjemos este tema que esta fuera del tema, valga la redundancia, del foro


----------



## kikepm (23 Nov 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> La ultima parte seria un deseo,...... pero la primera era un "mirlo blanco" ,.... que haberlos "hailos" aunque cada vez es mas dificil "encontrailos".....
> 
> Aconsejo la lectura del cuento de la lechera, con especial incapie en la parte de la moraleja....



Jajajaajaja. Increible que cueste zanjar una polémica, que no es tal. 

Saludos


----------



## filibustero (23 Nov 2011)

Monedas de 12, pillo de vez encuando, en tandas de 10...........de 20, hasta 1000 euros.
Son como en Carrefoul (Valor Seguro).


----------



## Mochuelo (24 Nov 2011)

Ayer recogí una lote de 200, aún se encuentran por estos lares isleños y con disponibilidad para más según me han dicho... (aunque no tambien se que en muchos bancos ya estan secos) y yo que pensaba que el forero PEP007 había arrasado con todo .

Por cierto, no se si lo comente en algun post, pero la escena de guiris arrasando karlillos en zonas costeras al final ha sido cierta. Este verano mi cuñado confirmo este punto al preguntar en una sucursal costera.


----------



## aet_78 (24 Nov 2011)

Me has dejado intrigado, ¿cuál es la isla? Este verano cargué un pequeño lote en lanzarote, si seguis anteriores post lo podreis comprobar...
Parece que las islas son todavía territorios por conquistar. Me alegro por tí compañero.


----------



## Mochuelo (24 Nov 2011)

aet_78 dijo:


> Me has dejado intrigado, ¿cuál es la isla? Este verano cargué un pequeño lote en lanzarote, si seguis anteriores post lo podreis comprobar...
> Parece que las islas son todavía territorios por conquistar. Me alegro por tí compañero.



La isla es Mallorca. Parece que aún quedan unas cuantas, se ve que por aqui no hay muchos "karlilleros". A veces estar relativamente aislado tiene sus ventajas... y espero no haber levantado la liebre :ouch: :o


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Nov 2011)

Mochuelo dijo:


> La isla es Mallorca. Parece que aún quedan unas cuantas, se ve que por aqui no hay muchos "karlilleros". A veces estar relativamente aislado tiene sus ventajas... y espero no haber levantado la liebre :ouch: :o



Coño que me cojo el ferry y me planto allí mañana...

Lástima que hay que ir a currar (bueno más que lástima un privilegio como anda la cosa)


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Nov 2011)

Mochuelo dijo:


> La isla es Mallorca. Parece que aún quedan unas cuantas, se ve que por aqui no hay muchos "karlilleros". A veces estar relativamente aislado tiene sus ventajas... y espero no haber levantado la liebre :ouch: :o



callllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## filibustero (24 Nov 2011)

Otro que se pilla el Ferry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreomo (24 Nov 2011)

Pido disculpas de ante mano si a alguien le pueda resultar poco interesante mis preguntas:
1, ay alguna diferencia entre las diferentes monedas de 12€ (conmemoraciones, mundial de futbol, etc...)?
2, cuanto pesa una moneda de estas y que cantidad de plata tienen?
3, que pasaria con estas monedas si el euro finalmente desaparece?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## fff (24 Nov 2011)

Dreomo dijo:


> Pido disculpas de ante mano si a alguien le pueda resultar poco interesante mis preguntas:
> 1, Hay alguna diferencia entre las diferentes monedas de 12€ (conmemoraciones, mundial de futbol, etc...)?
> 2, cuanto pesa una moneda de estas y que cantidad de plata tienen?
> 3, que pasaria con estas monedas si el euro finalmente desaparece?
> Gracias de antemano



Hay que leer primero un poco más....

1- cada año sacan una diferente
2- 18 gramos - 0,925 de Ag
3- pues que seguirian siendo bastante feas... el valor facial es el que marcan


----------



## Junior666 (24 Nov 2011)

Dreomo dijo:


> Pido disculpas de ante mano si a alguien le pueda resultar poco interesante mis preguntas:
> 1, ay alguna diferencia entre las diferentes monedas de 12€ (conmemoraciones, mundial de futbol, etc...)?
> 2, cuanto pesa una moneda de estas y que cantidad de plata tienen?
> 3, que pasaria con estas monedas si el euro finalmente desaparece?
> Gracias de antemano



1. La diferencia es el dibujo conmemorativo que tienen. Las del mundial de fútbol y de este año 2011 son de 20 euros. De aquí en adelante dios dirá con que valor facial las sacan (dependerá de a cuanto esté la plata en ese momento).
2. Su peso es de 18 gramos y contienen 16,65 gramos de plata pura (0.925 de pureza).
3. Que perderían su valor facial. Sólo tendrías el valor en plata que tenga la moneda en ese momento. Pero siempre puedes ir al banco a cambiarlas por dinero (me supongo que dejarían un tiempo para cambiar los "antiguos" euros en la nueva moneda que tengamos) si realmente te compensa.


----------



## pep007 (25 Nov 2011)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Ayer recogí una lote de 200, aún se encuentran por estos lares isleños y con disponibilidad para más según me han dicho... (aunque no tambien se que en muchos bancos ya estan secos) y yo que pensaba que el forero PEP007 había arrasado con todo .
> 
> Por cierto, no se si lo comente en algun post, pero la escena de guiris arrasando karlillos en zonas costeras al final ha sido cierta. Este verano mi cuñado confirmo este punto al preguntar en una sucursal costera.



La Jefa no me deja!.


----------



## fff (25 Nov 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> (me supongo que dejarían un tiempo para cambiar los "antiguos" euros en la nueva moneda que tengamos) si realmente te compensa.



De por vida se pueden cambiar las monedas de plata en el BdE


----------



## Dr. Rumack (25 Nov 2011)

Alguien sabe algo de la moneda de plata del 2012? Subirá el valor facial y bajará la calidad del diseño o nos van a sorprender y mantendran la calidad del diseño?


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Nov 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de la moneda de plata del 2012? Subirá el valor facial y bajará la calidad del diseño o nos van a sorprender y mantendran la calidad del diseño?



Bajar la calidad del diseño lo veo complicado ::


----------



## Dr. Rumack (25 Nov 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Bajar la calidad del diseño lo veo complicado ::



nunca diga nunca amigo


----------



## Chiflita (25 Nov 2011)

Btardes. Hoy tenía un rato libre y he ido a varias sucursales. En una me dicen que un abuelo quiere vender 3 monedas de 2000 ptas y yo me ofrezco a cambiarlas. Me dice que en una numismática le daban 8 ó 9 € por cada una ( ni siquiera el facial y cómo no hay sucursal del BdE..... ) Hemos quedado para vernos e intercambiar plata por papelitos.
PD. He ido a la numismática y la de 2000 del año 99 la venden a 37 €. País !!!
Saludos.


----------



## Junior666 (25 Nov 2011)

fff dijo:


> De por vida se pueden cambiar las monedas de plata en el BdE



Así que si voy ahora con una moneda de plata de 2000 pesetas al BDE, ¿me la cambian por 12€? Está bien saberlo...


----------



## duval81 (25 Nov 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Así que si voy ahora con una moneda de plata de 2000 pesetas al BDE, ¿me la cambian por 12€? Está bien saberlo...



Correcto.
Pero ojo que si entran, no salen. ¡cabrones que no nos las devuelven!


----------



## platanoes (25 Nov 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Así que si voy ahora con una moneda de plata de 2000 pesetas al BDE, ¿me la cambian por 12€? Está bien saberlo...



Si quedan sí, si no quedan tambien puedes cambiar 10 monedas de 2000 pts por 6 monedas de 20e tambien de plata.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Nov 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Si quedan sí, si no quedan tambien puedes cambiar 10 monedas de 2000 pts por 6 monedas de 20e tambien de plata.



Yo tengo k20, si alguien quiere deshacerse de sus k2000 en ese ratio que me mande un mp.


----------



## fff (25 Nov 2011)

Yo vi una de 2000ptas dentro y por mucha cara de pena que puse, na de na :no:


----------



## duval81 (25 Nov 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo tengo k20, si alguien quiere deshacerse de sus k2000 en ese ratio que me mande un mp.



yo me pongo 2º a la cola jeje


----------



## Drinito (25 Nov 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> yo me pongo 2º a la cola jeje



3º :baba::baba:


----------



## JGekko (27 Nov 2011)

Buenas!, he acumulado unas 300 monedas entre k12 y algunos k20, ya se que no es gran cosa, pero en mi ciudad están aumentando los robos a pisos de forma alarmante (MADMAX inside) y quería saber vuestra opinión acerca de protegerlos. Caja fuerte en banco, seguro, etc? ... había pensado en una caja en el banco sabadell que sale por 15eur al mes...


----------



## duval81 (27 Nov 2011)

JGekko dijo:


> Buenas!, he acumulado unas 300 monedas entre k12 y algunos k20, ya se que no es gran cosa, pero en mi ciudad están aumentando los robos a pisos de forma alarmante (MADMAX inside) y quería saber vuestra opinión acerca de protegerlos. Caja fuerte en banco, seguro, etc? ... había pensado en una caja en el banco sabadell que sale por 15eur al mes...



Si nos ponemos madmaxistas totales, el oro que esté custodiado en los bancos podría ser confiscado por las autoridades.
No lo recuerdo exactamente pero hay información sobre esto en el foro, a ver si alguien lo pone.

La custodia parece un tema complicado. No sé cuan tranquilo estaría si tuviera en mi casa 20 onzas de oro...


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Si nos ponemos madmaxistas totales, el oro que esté custodiado en los bancos podría ser confiscado por las autoridades.
> No lo recuerdo exactamente pero hay información sobre esto en el foro, a ver si alguien lo pone.
> 
> La custodia parece un tema complicado. No sé cuan tranquilo estaría si tuviera en mi casa 20 onzas de oro...



Nadie te va a responder dónde guarda sus monedas.
No es buena idea guardar 20 onzas de oro en casa.


----------



## duval81 (28 Nov 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Nadie te va a responder dónde guarda sus monedas.
> No es buena idea guardar 20 onzas de oro en casa.



No me refería a que expliquen donde guardar el oro, hablaba del tema de la confiscación, no pretendo que nadie ponga donde vive y donde guarda el oro.


----------



## Dr. Rumack (28 Nov 2011)

JGekko dijo:


> Buenas!, he acumulado unas 300 monedas entre k12 y algunos k20, ya se que no es gran cosa, pero en mi ciudad están aumentando los robos a pisos de forma alarmante (MADMAX inside) y quería saber vuestra opinión acerca de protegerlos. Caja fuerte en banco, seguro, etc? ... había pensado en una caja en el banco sabadell que sale por 15eur al mes...



debes averiguarlo tu mismo, pero debes saber que siempre existe riesgo, lo guardes en casa o en una obra vigilada por gitanos.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> No me refería a que expliquen donde guardar el oro, hablaba del tema de la confiscación, no pretendo que nadie ponga donde vive y donde guarda el oro.



Ahm, perdona te entendí mal.

Aquí se habla acerca de la expropiación del oro, pero está en inglés:

Confiscation Issue

Yo leí un par de artículos y sólo por encima, no podría recomendar uno en concreto.


----------



## Dev-em (28 Nov 2011)

Saludos a todo el mundo , llevo algun tiempo siguiendo este subforo , y leo con el maximo interes las opiniones e informaciones de Electric0.

Sin mas , hasta otra...


----------



## gurrumino (28 Nov 2011)

Dev-em dijo:


> Saludos a todo el mundo , llevo algun tiempo siguiendo este subforo , y leo con el maximo interes las opiniones e informaciones de Electric0.
> 
> Sin mas , hasta otra...



Do you want a comment ?, 

__


----------



## Dev-em (29 Nov 2011)

No , solo era una especie de presentación etc, etc ... solo era para eso, y si entiendo algo de ingles. Por desgracia ya no hay un BdE en mi provincia , por lo que no puedo conseguir mas carlillos , y las otras entidades son como un paramo sin agua, asi es que un saludo y hasta otra...


----------



## arricoo (1 Dic 2011)

Yo también me presento que es mi primer día en el foro. Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Moncho (1 Dic 2011)

Bienvenido!


----------



## Atanor (1 Dic 2011)

Bienvenido! Hace tiempo que sigo tu blog.



arricoo dijo:


> Yo también me presento que es mi primer día en el foro. Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## arricoo (1 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Bienvenido! Hace tiempo que sigo tu blog.



Hombre, pues muchas gracias!!!


----------



## filibustero (1 Dic 2011)

Pero aqui se habla de euros de Ag?o es de presentaciones?????????????
Por cierto, ya no pillo de 12.


----------



## Axouxere (2 Dic 2011)

No sé si alguien lo habrá ya comentado, pero ayer entré en la página de la FNMT y me encuentro con que comercializan por el módico precio de 220 € un estuche con los diez karlillos del 2002 al 2010.
Ya me explico porqué hace poco menos de un año desaparecieron todos los karlillos del BDE. Los acapararon para ahora sacarlos a 22 € la unidad !!!
Os dejo el enlace:
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010


----------



## Axouxere (2 Dic 2011)

Añado un detalle: 220 € EXCLUÍDOS IMPUESTOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electric0 (2 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo habrá ya comentado, pero ayer entré en la página de la FNMT y me encuentro con que comercializan por el módico precio de 220 € un estuche con los diez karlillos del 2002 al 2010.
> Ya me explico porqué hace poco menos de un año desaparecieron todos los karlillos del BDE. Los acapararon para ahora sacarlos a 22 € la unidad !!!
> Os dejo el enlace:
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010



¿Y para que iban ha hacer tamaña gilipollez? Ellos tienen las prensas, las matrices y toda la parafernalia para acuñar mas, a ese precio de venta se pueden poner las maquinas a funcionar de nuevo, 10€ por pieza da margen para volver a arrancar la maquinaria a pocos que sean los pedidos..


----------



## el ganador (2 Dic 2011)

¿por el coste de la plata nueva, tal vez?


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Dic 2011)

Yo voy cargando de veinte,no sea que duren poco...
un saludo.


----------



## kikepm (2 Dic 2011)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Yo voy cargando de veinte,no sea que duren poco...
> un saludo.



Yo sigo buscando de 12€ en bancos privados, hay muy pocas, pero aún se encuentra alguna de vez en cuando. Mientras tanto también voy cargando de 20€ en el banco de españa, ya tengo 200.

Saludos


----------



## Axouxere (2 Dic 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Y para que iban ha hacer tamaña gilipollez? Ellos tienen las prensas, las matrices y toda la parafernalia para acuñar mas, a ese precio de venta se pueden poner las maquinas a funcionar de nuevo, 10€ por pieza da margen para volver a arrancar la maquinaria a pocos que sean los pedidos..



¿Y se puede acuñar en el 2011 una moneda con fecha del 2002?
Poder, se podrá. ¿Pero es legal?


----------



## Dev-em (3 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿Y se puede acuñar en el 2011 una moneda con fecha del 2002?
> Poder, se podrá. ¿Pero es legal?



Hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Yo me acuerdo monedas de peseta (duros de cuproniquel a mas señas ) que ponía en en el facial una fecha, y el la cruz junto al escudo en una minuscula estrela otro año que presupongo el verdadero año de acuñación...


----------



## ushiu (5 Dic 2011)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo sigo buscando de 12€ en bancos privados, hay muy pocas, pero aún se encuentra alguna de vez en cuando. Mientras tanto también voy cargando de 20€ en el banco de españa, ya tengo 200.
> 
> Saludos



En ebay el k12 sigue sin bajar de 14 y se empiezan a ver pujas del k20 de 2010 por 24.

Cuanta impaciencia .


----------



## skifi (5 Dic 2011)

Yo hoy pasaba por el BdE de Madrid (impresiona bastante para los que nunca habíamos estado), y entré para ver si cambiaba un billete de 50 por un par de k20 + 10 lereles... Y me quede con las ganas . Imagino que seria que lo agotado eran los k20 que sacan de la caja dia a dia, no el total disponible, pero... vaya chasco...


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Yo hoy pasaba por el BdE de Madrid (impresiona bastante para los que nunca habíamos estado), y entré para ver si cambiaba un billete de 50 por un par de k20 + 10 lereles... Y me quede con las ganas . Imagino que seria que lo agotado eran los k20 que sacan de la caja dia a dia, no el total disponible, pero... vaya chasco...



Yo hce dos semanas saque en varios días 3 tandas de 50 k20's. Pero me acojona lo que dices. Voy a volver a por más.

Saludos


----------



## OA00 (6 Dic 2011)

Me presento, primer día en el foro.

¿Hace tiempo que no se actualizan los BID-ASK no?


----------



## duval81 (6 Dic 2011)

OA00 dijo:


> Me presento, primer día en el foro.
> 
> ¿Hace tiempo que no se actualizan los BID-ASK no?



Supongo que no habrá nuevas ofertas/demandas que es el único modo de que se resuba ese post.

Nadie quiere deshacerse de sus karlillos


----------



## OA00 (6 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Supongo que no habrá nuevas ofertas/demandas que es el único modo de que se resuba ese post.
> 
> Nadie quiere deshacerse de sus karlillos



Yo podría estar interesado en comprar 100.....

A ver si así alguien actualiza.

Ofertas a privado. Thanks


----------



## landasurf (6 Dic 2011)

OA00 dijo:


> Yo podría estar interesado en comprar 100.....
> 
> A ver si así alguien actualiza.
> 
> Ofertas a privado. Thanks



¿Y donde esta el problema?

Tienes a todos estos vendiendote k12s. Contacta con ellos via MP.

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Dic 2011)

OA00 dijo:


> Yo podría estar interesado en comprar 100.....
> 
> A ver si así alguien actualiza.
> 
> Ofertas a privado. Thanks



Como bien apunta el camarada landasurf , todos los del ASK (BID/ASK) vendemos k12´s y no tenemos nada que actualizar mientras no se produzcan intercambios.

En cualquier caso te he mandado un privado


----------



## OA00 (7 Dic 2011)

Inicio consultas.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Visalleras (7 Dic 2011)

_"Campeones no. Sólo campoamor. Tendrás que volver mañana"_.

K20s de 2010 acabándose en sucursal provinciana antes de las once.

Corran. Corran.


----------



## Visalleras (9 Dic 2011)

Se masca el karlillos run.


----------



## arricoo (12 Dic 2011)

Para los que estéis interesados en K20 de 2010 y 2011, en la sucursal del BBVA de Arganda del Rey (frente ayuntamiento), tenéis a paladas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Josar (12 Dic 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el hilo.

Quería preguntar una dudilla a ver si alguien la sabe.

Si el euro quiebra y quiero vender mis monedas de 12 y 20 como plata en vez de como euro porque se ha devaluado. A día de hoy sabe alguien valdrían mis monedas al peso en plata?


----------



## Xandros (12 Dic 2011)

Josar dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el hilo.
> 
> Quería preguntar una dudilla a ver si alguien la sabe.
> 
> Si el euro quiebra y quiero vender mis monedas de 12 y 20 como plata en vez de como euro porque se ha devaluado. A día de hoy sabe alguien valdrían mis monedas al peso en plata?




Calculando rapido, asi a ojo, teniendo en cuenta que cada moneda de estas son 18 gr de plata 925 milesimas y que 1 onza de plata 999 son 31,1 gr. Esas monedas equivaldrian pues a 1/2 onza de plata y que hoy la cotización de la plata esta alrededor de los 24€ (con su volatilidad) pues...

Mas o menos 12€ cada moneda...


----------



## Dev-em (12 Dic 2011)

Josar dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el hilo.
> 
> Quería preguntar una dudilla a ver si alguien la sabe.
> 
> Si el euro quiebra y quiero vender mis monedas de 12 y 20 como plata en vez de como euro porque se ha devaluado. A día de hoy sabe alguien valdrían mis monedas al peso en plata?



Si te pillase electric0 , te hecha la bronca, te diría , hay que leerse el hilo antes de molestar, etc etc....

Una moneda de 18 gramos del BdE, de plata de ley contiene 16,65 gramos de plata pura . 

Un colega forero puso un buen link sobre el precio de la plata:

http://http://indicadoreseconomicos.bccr.fi.cr/indicadoreseconomicos/Cuadros/frmVerCatCuadro.aspx?idioma=1&CodCuadro=%20444

El precio es por Onza troy.

Una onza troy (ozt) equivale a 31,1034768 gramos. ...

En cualquier caso internet esta lleno de paginas con el precio de la plata actualizado a cada momento.
Si quieres mas buscalo, si lo pongo es por que los seniors del hilo lo pusieron antes , *y por el amor de dios !! LEETE EL HILO ¡¡*


----------



## Josar (12 Dic 2011)

Dev-em dijo:


> Si te pillase electric0 , te hecha la bronca, te diría , hay que leerse el hilo antes de molestar, etc etc....
> 
> Una moneda de 18 gramos del BdE, de plata de ley contiene 16,65 gramos de plata pura .
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información.

Perdón por mi ignorancia, llevo rato leyendo el hilo, casi 20 paginas o mas, pero hay cientos de paginas. Al principio de este hilo vi un post donde ponían que las monedas de 12 estaban ya a casi 11€ al precio en plata, pero era un post de 2010, no sabia el valor actual, y en las ultimas 10 paginas tampoco pone nada.

Si no es mucha molestia (prometo seguir el hilo a partir de ahora, hasta que termine la crisis XDD) no he encontrado lo que vale la moneda de 20€, creo por lo que he leído que vale lo mismo en plata que la de 12€, pero no he leido ningún post que me lo confirme al 100%

Gracias a todos por este foro, llevaba tiempo buscado algo parecido para ayudarnos entre todos a pasar la crisis lo mejor posible.


----------



## Xandros (12 Dic 2011)

Josar dijo:


> Si no es mucha molestia (prometo seguir el hilo a partir de ahora, hasta que termine la crisis XDD) no he encontrado lo que vale la moneda de 20€, creo por lo que he leído que vale lo mismo en plata que la de 12€, pero no he leido ningún post que me lo confirme al 100%.



Si hablamos de contenido de plata las de 20€ valen lo mismo que las de 12€, otra cosa es que hablemos de valor numismático o facial...


----------



## Dev-em (12 Dic 2011)

Si las dos pesan lo mismo contendran la misma cantidad de plata.

Las dos tienen la misma ley, .925 

La ley es la pureza del metal precioso.

Busca en Wikipedia, por ejemplo. Tambien haciendo una busqueda en tu buscador favorito deberia dar algun resultado positivo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## RETAMA (13 Dic 2011)

PERDÓN por la inexperiencia. Seguramente la pregunta que voy a hacer ha sido contestada en éste foro cientos de veces, pero llevo muchas páginas leídas y mis dudas no desaparecen... a saber:

- ¿Cómo compro las monedas?, voy al banco y les digo: "deme monedas de 12 € ó 20 € de plata".
- ¿Cuánto cuestan ésas monedas? 12 € o más, lo digo por lo que dice el BDE
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros - Presidencia Española UE
-¿Cómo son ésas monedas?, hay de diversos tipos o sólamente hay un modelo.


Gracias al que pierda el tiempo en contestarme


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

RETAMA dijo:


> PERDÓN por la inexperiencia. Seguramente la pregunta que voy a hacer ha sido contestada en éste foro cientos de veces, pero llevo muchas páginas leídas y mis dudas no desaparecen... a saber:
> 
> - ¿Cómo compro las monedas?, voy al banco y les digo: "deme monedas de 12 € ó 20 € de plata".
> - ¿Cuánto cuestan ésas monedas? 12 € o más, lo digo por lo que dice el BDE
> ...



Las monedas no se compran, se cambian. Cambias papelitos por monedas, es como ir a pedir monedas de 1 euro.
Valen su facial, es decir 12 ó 20. Las de la web son más caras porque llevan cajita o certificado de autencididad o pijadas.
Modelos: 10 de 12€ y 2 de 20.
Las de 12: Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010

Por cierto, complicado encontrar monedas de 12. Necesitarás mucha suerte.


----------



## RETAMA (13 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Las monedas no se compran, se cambian. Cambias papelitos por monedas, es como ir a pedir monedas de 1 euro.
> Valen su facial, es decir 12 ó 20. Las de la web son más caras porque llevan cajita o certificado de autencididad o pijadas.
> Modelos: 10 de 12€ y 2 de 20.
> Las de 12: Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010
> ...



Vale, si, se cambian. Pero son de curso legal ¿no?, quiero decir que puedo comprar un paquete de pipas con ellas.

Otra cosa; que cara pone el del banco cuando las pides, es que soy un poco cortado y no quiero meter la pata. ¿No le sonará a chino?, ¿es con el director con el que hay que hablar?

Muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## Visalleras (13 Dic 2011)

Esta vez voy a ser lo más honesto posible: Si puede, vaya a sacar karlillos embolsados en una sucursal del Banco de España, y procure que en tiras enteras. Si no puede, procure negociar alguna oferta del hilo al efecto. Y por supuesto ni se le ocurra ir a la banca comercial sin saber lo que está haciendo.


----------



## kboom (13 Dic 2011)

Visalleras dijo:


> Esta vez voy a ser lo más honesto posible: Si puede, vaya a sacar karlillos embolsados en una sucursal del Banco de España, y procure que en tiras enteras. Si no puede, procure negociar alguna oferta del hilo al efecto. Y por supuesto ni se le ocurra ir a la banca comercial sin saber lo que está haciendo.



Si no se los dan en tiras enteras o bolsita, no se preocupe que yo me los quedo. .
Hombre... a estas alturas debe usted cogerlos hasta con moho...  Saludos


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

RETAMA dijo:


> Vale, si, se cambian. Pero son de curso legal ¿no?, quiero decir que puedo comprar un paquete de pipas con ellas.
> 
> Otra cosa; que cara pone el del banco cuando las pides, es que soy un poco cortado y no quiero meter la pata. ¿No le sonará a chino?, ¿es con el director con el que hay que hablar?
> 
> Muchas gracias nuevamente



Sí, son de curso legal. Vas a donde esté el puesto de caja y preguntas, le puede sonar a chino lo mismo al becario que al director.

Si en tu ciudad hay BdE pues mejor que preguntes allí.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 Dic 2011)

RETAMA dijo:


> Vale, si, se cambian. Pero son de curso legal ¿no?, quiero decir que puedo comprar un paquete de pipas con ellas.
> 
> Otra cosa; que cara pone el del banco cuando las pides, es que soy un poco cortado y no quiero meter la pata. ¿No le sonará a chino?, ¿es con el director con el que hay que hablar?
> 
> Muchas gracias nuevamente



Los Karlillos no son para ir a comprar pipas..., además es posible que el kioskero no los conozca (es sorprendente la cantidad de gente que no sabe que hay monedas de 12€/20€ y encima se ríen de ti).
Almacenarlos poco a poco debería ser tu única preocupación.

Habla directamente con el cajero, si tienes suerte como mucho te harán esperar a que se abra la caja fuerte dónde las tienen guardadas.


----------



## electric0 (13 Dic 2011)

En este pais no se lee...

El personal lee los papeles de la lavadora el dia que se rompe, si es que no los ha perdido ya.

Los del microndas terminan en un olvidado cajon, que con la siguiente limpieza general iran camino de la basura, porque ya "ha pasado la garantia"

Y ni siquiera se lee en un foro que nacio, entre otras cosas, porque el personal firmaba hipotecas como comia pipas, sin leer ni el letrero de la puerta del notario.

Haraganes¡¡ el que quiera saber que lea, y si ademas comprende puede ser que tenga hasta orgasmos intelectuales.

No saldra la pelicula de las monedas de 12€, ni ahora ni nunca, eso hay que leerlo, y es lo que hay....al que le parezca bien que lea, y el que no.... ya sabe, que se joda.

Hasta aqui mis participaciones en este foro, y ahora os toca a vosotros desvirtuarlo, y empezar a escribir sinsentidos..... toda la informacion esta escrita, discutida, y demostrada hasta la saciedad,.... vosotros seguid sin leer ¿para que? joder¡¡ que os cansais.....

Hispanistan de mierda...... estaba mas tranquilo en medio de una guerra, cuando sabia lo que habia y nadie se dedicaba a dar por el culo como en hispanistan en tiempos de paz...

La pereza y la envidia solo demuestran la falta de personalidad del que las padece...


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En este pais no se lee...
> 
> El personal lee los papeles de la lavadora el dia que se rompe, si es que no los ha perdido ya.
> 
> ...



Hombre bien es cierto que son 465 páginas y resulta abrumador de entrada.

Bajo mi punto de vista, la información básica debería estar recogida en el primer post: peso de las monedas, ley, cuántas hay, cómo conseguirlas, etc. Facilitaría mucho la búsqueda cuando llegamos nuevos y ahorraría a los "viejos" tener que hablar siempre de lo mismo.
pero vamos es una simple opinión.


----------



## gurrumino (13 Dic 2011)

Creo que no es mala opinion , pero el señor electrico esta muy quemado y es una pena que tambien desaparezca de este foro , cada vez desertan mas foreros que dan buenisima informacion sobre metales y monedas , en parte por eso , por que repetir cienes de veces lo mismo y ver que la gente no investiga un poco , cansa.
Saludos .


----------



## Josar (13 Dic 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Creo que no es mala opinion , pero el señor electrico esta muy quemado y es una pena que tambien desaparezca de este foro , cada vez desertan mas foreros que dan buenisima informacion sobre metales y monedas , en parte por eso , por que repetir cienes de veces lo mismo y ver que la gente no investiga un poco , cansa.
> Saludos .



Yo soy nuevo en este foro, pero si es verdad que una recopilación en el primer post con los datos esenciales aporta mucho.

Cuando empece a leer el hilo para enterarme es lo primero que mire, las primeras paginas y las ultimas, pero no te puedes leer las 400pag. Y decirte que antes de preguntar deberías leer....en este caso no es muy acertado. Cualquier persona que entre al hilo sin saber y se quiera informar leyendo, no podrá, porque no esta bien resumido ni explicado en un solo post y nadie se va a leer 400 paginas.

Comprendo a los foreros que están quemados de explicar siempre lo mismo, pero en el volumen 1, en el primer post si el autor edita y pone los datos generales de interés, nos ahorraríamos las preguntas de la gente nueva


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

Pues sería una lástima que la gente que más sabe abandone el foro, porque seguro que podríamos aprender cosas nuevas, aquí hay gente con muy buen nivel. Pero creo que un foro se alimenta así. Los primeros foreros explican cosas a los segundos que entren, cuando entren unos terceros nuevos, los segundos les explicarán esas cosas básicas y así sucesivamente.

Aunque bien es cierto que antes de preguntar hay que leer todo lo posible, pero aceptemos que a todos a veces nos puede la impaciencia (mal compañero de viaje).


----------



## Atanor (14 Dic 2011)

En cualquier caso ya es imposible conseguir monedas de 12 en el BdE. Puede haber dos o tres olvidadas en alguna sucursal bancaria, pero en cantidades ya hemos acabado con ellas los que hemos leído a tiempo


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Dic 2011)

Y de 20 no te creas que abunden mucho.


----------



## A427406 (14 Dic 2011)

Acabo de intercambiar unos euros en papel por monedas de 20 en el BdE. Era mi primera vez :o

No he tenido ningún tipo de problema, unicamente que había un limite de 1000€ por persona y día, que no era mi caso.

Lo que me ha extañado es que me ha dado un formulario donde he tenido que dejar mi nombre, dirección, telefono y firma. El caso es que no lo ha verificado con mi documentación.

¿Os hacen rellenar este formulario?

Slds,
S.


----------



## diabblo77 (14 Dic 2011)

*moneda plata 1Kg Kokaburra*

Vendo moneda de plata de 1Kg Kokaburra en buen estado, la moneda es de 2002 por 900€.


----------



## RETAMA (14 Dic 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En este pais no se lee...
> 
> El personal lee los papeles de la lavadora el dia que se rompe, si es que no los ha perdido ya.
> 
> ...




Siento mucho haber ofendido, pero debe usted comprender que leer 629 páginas del foro es un poco pesado.
Me leí las 40 primeras páginas del primer post del 2008 y las 15 últimas del 2011, pero usted comprenderá que en 3 años han ocurrido variadas cosas.
Me sumo a la petición de hacer un resumen al principio del hilo para asi no tener que molestar a las personas susceptibles del foro.

Ea, y si sigo melestado pues me voy al carajo.., pero sigo pidiendo perdón por la ofensa


----------



## Atanor (14 Dic 2011)

A427406 dijo:


> Acabo de intercambiar unos euros en papel por monedas de 20 en el BdE. Era mi primera vez :o
> 
> No he tenido ningún tipo de problema, unicamente que había un limite de 1000€ por persona y día, que no era mi caso.
> 
> ...



Es lo habitual. Límite de 1000 euros por persona y día. Si vas con la Family te llevas las que quieras (o tengan). Siempre hay que rellenar el papel para control interno y nunca comprueban esos datos con tu DNI.


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> Vendo moneda de plata de 1Kg Kokaburra en buen estado, la moneda es de 2002 por 900€.



joer compañero, 2 mensajes y los dos mal.
Este hilo es para monedas del BdE.
Te dijeron que lo publicaras aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-plata-entre-foreros-ii-185.html#post5437630.

Por cierto, la tienes fuera de precio


----------



## saile (14 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias a todos, 
Hos leo desde verano, i recien me he registrado, ya que tengo una duda, haber si alguien me lo puede aclarar. En todo lo que he leido creo que concretamente de este asunto no se ha hablado.
Bien, mi pregunta és sobre la tirada de monedas de 20 euros "campeones de mundo".
En la pagina del BdE, dice que hay tirada de 12000, en cambio en el BOE dice que són de hasta 2.000.000 de unidades. Yo entiendo que de Clara Campoamor han hecho los 2.000.000, i que de campeones del mundo 12.000, lo que no me queda claro és si son 12.000 las que venden con carton etc, o si son las que cambiamos en los bancos.
Puede ser que hayan solo 12.000 de las normales de campeones de mundo, i que estas puedan adquirir valor numismático?
Grácias de antemano por las respuestas, espero no molestar.

Saludos a todos !


----------



## A427406 (14 Dic 2011)

saile dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> Hos leo desde verano, i recien me he registrado, ya que tengo una duda, haber si alguien me lo puede aclarar. En todo lo que he leido creo que concretamente de este asunto no se ha hablado.
> Bien, mi pregunta és sobre la tirada de monedas de 20 euros "campeones de mundo".
> En la pagina del BdE, dice que hay tirada de 12000, en cambio en el BOE dice que són de hasta 2.000.000 de unidades. Yo entiendo que de Clara Campoamor han hecho los 2.000.000, i que de campeones del mundo 12.000, lo que no me queda claro és si son 12.000 las que venden con carton etc, o si son las que cambiamos en los bancos.
> ...



Según esta lista se emitieron 2.000.000 de las de campeones del mundo.

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_de_Coleccion.pdf

Para las del 2011, en el BOE indican que pueden emitir mas en función de la demanda.

Slds,
S


----------



## pep007 (14 Dic 2011)

Empiezas mal Saile, como te pillen los talibanes te van a capar los huevines!

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## diabblo77 (14 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> joer compañero, 2 mensajes y los dos mal.
> Este hilo es para monedas del BdE.
> Te dijeron que lo publicaras aquí:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-plata-entre-foreros-ii-185.html#post5437630.
> ...



Perdón por el fallo, ahora lo cambio. 

¿Cual sería su precio?, la he visto por más de 1000 euros. 

Saludos.


----------



## sammy (14 Dic 2011)

Tras leerme unas 200 páginas del hilo he sacado dos conclusiones:
1) -Todos a por k12's (se dice cambiar, no comprar) y en breves o ya a por los k20'2.
2) -Si se eliminaran todos los posts que hacen referencia a trolls el hilo ocuparía 20 páginas en lugar de casi 500.

Por cierto, hoy he conseguido 2 k12's en un pueblo de Bizkaia tras pasarme por unas 10 sucursales.


----------



## saile (14 Dic 2011)

A427406 dijo:


> Según esta lista se emitieron 2.000.000 de las de campeones del mundo.
> 
> http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_de_Coleccion.pdf
> 
> ...



Grácias por responder,

Me parece que me queda claro, i que la tirada de 12.000 són las que venden en carterita.
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > 20 Euros - Campeones 2010
Saludos!


----------



## saile (14 Dic 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Empiezas mal Saile, como te pillen los talibanes te van a capar los huevines!
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido.



Saludos pep007,

Creo que tampoco era tan mala pregunta..., la verdad és que en la web del BdE la información que ofrecen me lia un poco...

Suerte i hasta la próxima!


----------



## A427406 (14 Dic 2011)

pringaete dijo:


> Confirmo. Sí, siempre hay que rellenarlo, nunca lo comprueban y lo único raro es que le hayan permitido sacar los 1000€. Hace tiempo que las cantidades que tenían disponibles eran mucho más modestas.
> 
> ¿Puede decir que BdE era?



Vlc. 

Slds. 
S.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Dic 2011)

Bueno, pues oficialmente el seguro del facial de los karlillos está funcionando ahora mismo:

spot plata: 21,70 €/oz
precio plata de cada karlillo (sin IVA): 11,62 € < 12€


----------



## Visalleras (15 Dic 2011)

A427406 dijo:


> Vlc.
> 
> Slds.
> S.



Venga _Sres._ que no se diga que el AVE va vacío.


----------



## Drinito (19 Dic 2011)

La semana pasada estuve un par de días en Mallorca por trabajo. Las islas son aún territorio virgen por lo visto.

Pillados 231 karlillos de una tacada en la Banca March.

Respuesta del cajero a la pregunta de si tenían más: "Para mañana los que quiera".

Ya estoy de vuelta en Asturias, así que dado que no tengo previsto viajar de nuevo a las islas, lo comparto con vosotros por si a alguien le es de utilidad.

Al fin y al cabo descubrí los karlillos hace más de un año gracias al forero "Monsterspeculator", y es gracias a esta persona que duermo "a pierna suelta" con los ahorros a buen recaudo.

Un saludo y buena "pesca" a los "isleños"


----------



## filibustero (19 Dic 2011)

Vaya tela............en Valencia no existen .


----------



## Arraez (20 Dic 2011)

filibustero dijo:


> Vaya tela............en Valencia no existen .



Yo vendo en Valencia, si los quieres ya sabes jaja.


----------



## macalu (20 Dic 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> La semana pasada estuve un par de días en Mallorca por trabajo. Las islas son aún territorio virgen por lo visto.
> 
> Pillados 231 karlillos de una tacada en la Banca March.
> 
> ...



siguen valiendo 12 euros?


----------



## duval81 (20 Dic 2011)

macalu dijo:


> siguen valiendo 12 euros?



Si los hay, claro que "valen" 12 euros. No se compran se cambian.


----------



## Drinito (21 Dic 2011)

Así es. 12 € cada uno, es moneda y como tal se cambia.


----------



## macalu (21 Dic 2011)

Ok gracias,es q habia oido q valian cerca de 14 euros por la subida de la plata de los ultimos meses y q no interesaba los 12 euros


----------



## Wolfpack (23 Dic 2011)

Hoy compré 5 monedas de 20 euros del Bde (sólo tenían de 20). Las he pesado y son de 18 gramos. Teniendo en cuenta que las de 12 euros también pesan 18 ¿las de 20 euros no son un poco timo?


----------



## duval81 (23 Dic 2011)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hoy compré 5 monedas de 20 euros del Bde (sólo tenían de 20). Las he pesado y son de 18 gramos. Teniendo en cuenta que las de 12 euros también pesan 18 ¿las de 20 euros no son un poco timo?



Coño no hace falta pesarlas, es de todos sabido (bueno en el foro) que son iguales, mismo peso y misma ley. En la web de la FNMT lo tienes.
Yo creo que timo ninguno, ten en cuenta que si no estás contento las cambias y pista. 
Obviamente a €/gr. de plata, salen mejor las de 12


----------



## kelt (23 Dic 2011)

Si compras monedas en la web de FNMT, Los gastos de envio ¿cuanto salen?
Porque eso tambien hay que contarlo. Puedes tener buena relación €/gr pero si comprars poco los gastos de envio disparan el coste, obviamente.


----------



## coleccionador (23 Dic 2011)

kelt dijo:


> Si compras monedas en la web de FNMT, Los gastos de envio ¿cuanto salen?
> Porque eso tambien hay que contarlo. Puedes tener buena relación €/gr pero si comprars poco los gastos de envio disparan el coste, obviamente.



A los precios de la tienda online de la FNMT tienes que sumar el IVA unos 6€ de envio y otros 5€ de manipulacion , eso me salia a mi al ir a comprar unas carteras.


----------



## duval81 (23 Dic 2011)

kelt dijo:


> Si compras monedas en la web de FNMT, Los gastos de envio ¿cuanto salen?
> Porque eso tambien hay que contarlo. Puedes tener buena relación €/gr pero si comprars poco los gastos de envio disparan el coste, obviamente.



Si es para monedas de 12€ hay un hilo en el foro de compra-venta de las mismas, y te saldrá mucho más barato que en la web.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Si es para monedas de 12€ hay un hilo en el foro de compra-venta de las mismas, y te saldrá mucho más barato que en la web.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...id-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-32.html


----------



## kelt (24 Dic 2011)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, ya he comprobado que comprando en la web de la FNMT te clavan aparte del valor que marcan, impuestos, manipulación y transporte.
En mi opinión, no merece la pena comprar ahí.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Dic 2011)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hoy compré 5 monedas de 20 euros del Bde (sólo tenían de 20). Las he pesado y son de 18 gramos. Teniendo en cuenta que las de 12 euros también pesan 18 ¿las de 20 euros no son un poco timo?



EXACTO.
Se llama dinero fiducidario y no se reduce sólo a las monedas de plata.


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Dic 2011)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hoy compré 5 monedas de 20 euros del Bde (sólo tenían de 20). Las he pesado y son de 18 gramos. Teniendo en cuenta que las de 12 euros también pesan 18 ¿las de 20 euros no son un poco timo?



Hombre...puedes comprar eagles, maples, pandas...pero si la plata se desploma te has "quedao" con el culo al aire...y si la plata sube te olvidas del facial. Fácil


----------



## a218927 (28 Dic 2011)

Yo sigo pensando que son mucho mejor los K12 o K20. Tienes plata para el madmax, y si pasa lo peor, siempre tienes 12 o 20 euros. Con las onzas si pega un bajon a 7-8 euros ya las puedes usar para aliñar con latunes :: Y parece que van pabajo! :rolleye:


----------



## powermi (1 Ene 2012)

Que sentido tiene comprar las de 20€ si hay unas de 12€ que son identicas? para comprarlas solo hay que ir a una sucursal de cualquier banco y preguntar? te cobran los 12 o 20 eur, o hay algun impuesto mas?

Me edito y añado lo que encontre en medio de centenares de post.

- Las más interesantes son las de 12€ de plata (karlillos) ¿dónde puedo ver imágenes, distintos años/colecciones?las de 2000 pesetas, 12€ y 20 € tienen las mismas características. Aquí las tienes: Monedas conmemorativas de plata (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (las tiradas son máximas y muy superiores a la real)
- ¿Puedo conseguirlas en cualquier sucursal de cualquier banco/caja y de cualqueir pueblo/ciudad? (siempre que tenga disponibles, claro).Sí.Otra cosa es que sólo te las den si eres cliente (desconozco si esto es legal)
- ¿Debo pagar algún tipo de comisión? Según he entendido no, solo el valor facial de 12€.No, sólo el facial
- ¿Cómo se las pido al cajero para no animarle a googlear? "Hola, ¿tenéis monedas de 12€?" (debería añadir la palabra plata, ¿o mejor no para no animarle a googlear como digo?)Pidiéndolas, y llevándotelas todas antes de que lo averigüe. Cuidadín porque muchos cajeros no saben que las 2 últimas acuñaciones son de 20 €, aunque ahora que lo pienso, a lo mejor te las cobran a 12
- ¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de conservarlas? Yo las dejaría en su funda original.


----------



## zabulon (1 Ene 2012)

Ahora las monedas ya no seran ni de 12€ ni de 20€, seran de 30€!!!

Boletín Oficial del Estado: Diario oficial del día 31/12/2011. Índice de acceso


----------



## orreaga (2 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Que sentido tiene comprar las de 20€ si hay unas de 12€ que son identicas? para comprarlas solo hay que ir a una sucursal de cualquier banco y preguntar? te cobran los 12 o 20 eur, o hay algun impuesto mas?
> 
> Me edito y añado lo que encontre en medio de centenares de post.
> 
> ...



Bufffffff, llegas demasiado tarde... la fiesta hace tiempo que termino.


----------



## powermi (2 Ene 2012)

No quedan ni las migas? Tenia pensado preguntar en sucursales rulares a ver si queda alguna. Puede haber suerte?


----------



## orreaga (2 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> No quedan ni las migas? Tenia pensado preguntar en sucursales rulares a ver si queda alguna. Puede haber suerte?



Quizas alguna pueda quedar. Suerte, efectivamente, es cuestion de suerte.


----------



## Telecomunista (2 Ene 2012)

zabulon dijo:


> Ahora las monedas ya no seran ni de 12€ ni de 20€, seran de 30€!!!
> 
> Boletín Oficial del Estado: Diario oficial del día 31/12/2011. Índice de acceso



Joer, esta vez ni se han esperado siquiera a que el valor metalico se acerque al facial. ¿Estarán previendo algo?

ienso:


----------



## illokc (2 Ene 2012)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Joer, esta vez ni se han esperado siquiera a que el valor metalico se acerque al facial. ¿Estarán previendo algo?
> 
> ienso:



El valor metálico llego a estar por encima de 18 € el año pasado.

Salud.


----------



## Platón (2 Ene 2012)

el año pasado los de la FNMT han descubierto la forma de que los ciudadanos de este país acaben con la reserva de moneda conmemorativa: acuñar con un facial superior.


----------



## adrian2408 (3 Ene 2012)

haber una doda, hay en el banco de españa de mi ciudad e ido a preguntar si disponian de k12,me comentaron que si.
les dije que cuantos tenian unos 110 o asi,les dije que me los llevava todos.el caso que la mujer me empezo a preguntar que pa que los queria,le conteste que eso no tenia por que responderlo y me decia que si era necesario,que no era normal ese pedido.empezo a decirme que si las monedas son para colecciones y no para especular con ellas.que tenia que presentar el dni y que va a pasar los datos a haciendo o yo que se,que apartir de 3000e hay que declar a haciendo o yo que se,vamosque me lio una...
el caso que me dejo un poco preocupado y me gustaria saber si esto es normal o si ¿deberdad puedo tener algun problema con hacienda?

saludos


----------



## IzsI (3 Ene 2012)

No estas haciendo nada ilegal, solo estás cambiando (no comprando) euros por euros, por lo que no vas a tener ningún problema.

Nos meten miedo por todos lados para que en cuanto haces algo fuera de lo "normal" parezca que haces algo ilegal


----------



## macalu (3 Ene 2012)

Hola
Cuando hablais de k12 o carlillos os referis a las monedas de 12 euros de plata del bde?
saludos


----------



## ido (3 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Cuando hablais de k12 o carlillos os referis a las monedas de 12 euros de plata del bde?
> saludos



si, ese es su seguro, son moneda legal, tiene un valor minimo, el maximo ya veremos :fiufiu:


----------



## macalu (3 Ene 2012)

ido dijo:


> si, ese es su seguro, son moneda legal, tiene un valor minimo, el maximo ya veremos :fiufiu:



ok gracias


----------



## powermi (3 Ene 2012)

He localizado unas k20, son idénticas a las k12? Supongo que ya no serán tanto chillo no?


----------



## Recton (3 Ene 2012)

tienen la misma plata, piensa que las k20 valen 20, y las k12 valen 12...


----------



## powermi (3 Ene 2012)

Eso es cierto, pero como inversión en plata mejor las de 12 creo yo.


----------



## Dev-em (3 Ene 2012)

powermi dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero como inversión en plata mejor las de 12 creo yo.



Tienes razon, con un coste inferior en euros consigues los mismos gramos de plata pura, para no repetir discursiones, recomiendo leer el hilo, especialmente los post de Electric0 , no tienen desperdicio.

Un saludo y feliz 2012 (dentro de lo posible.... :: )


----------



## kapandji (6 Ene 2012)

pues como uno de mis regalos de reyes, mi mujer me ha dejado 4 monedas de 12 eruos de distintos años.
Sólo por haberlo hecho mi mujer ya merece la pena sacarlas de su envoltorio y encapsularlas... (igual termino haciendo toda la colección).


----------



## duval81 (6 Ene 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> pues como uno de mis regalos de reyes, mi mujer me ha dejado 4 monedas de 12 eruos de distintos años.
> Sólo por haberlo hecho mi mujer ya merece la pena sacarlas de su envoltorio y encapsularlas... (igual termino haciendo toda la colección).



Buen detallito!
Dile que te regale las otras 6, más las dos de 20 :fiufiu:


----------



## kapandji (6 Ene 2012)

yo tenía de otros dos años, y mi suegra me dejó otras dos...., ya me queda meno..


----------



## yanpakal (12 Ene 2012)

he preguntado un poco en varias sucursales por donde vivo por si coincidia que tenian algun k12, pero va a ser que no

tengo unas pocas eagles y queria pillar plata con valor facial por diversificar, estoy dudando entre pillar k12 via foro(ahora las ofrecen a 13.25 mas gastos de envio, o a 13.5 con envio, creo que sale mejor lo primero) o pillar k20 via banco

¿que me aconsejais?


----------



## Dev-em (12 Ene 2012)

yanpakal dijo:


> he preguntado un poco en varias sucursales por donde vivo por si coincidia que tenian algun k12, pero va a ser que no
> 
> tengo unas pocas eagles y queria pillar plata con valor facial por diversificar, estoy dudando entre pillar k12 via foro(ahora las ofrecen a 13.25 mas gastos de envio, o a 13.5 con envio, creo que sale mejor lo primero) o pillar k20 via banco
> 
> ¿que me aconsejais?



Si vives en zona con BdE, intenta las K12, si no las K20 estaría bien.

Un saludo.

P.D.
(Compañeros foreros tienen un hilo de compraventa "vindask" o algo así, prueba allí si quieres)


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2012)

parece que este hilo tiende a desaparecer (por lo menos en lo referente a las k12) , y como de bien nacidos es ser agradecido solo queria decir *GRACIAS *al que empezó a debatir el tema de las monedas12, yo lo conocí en el 2010 gracias a vosotros, no puedo dar nombres porque no se quien fue, gracias a él y a todos los demas que me habeis dado la posibilidad de comprar la plata amonedada mas barata del mundo seguramente.


----------



## Dev-em (27 Ene 2012)

hortera dijo:


> parece que este hilo tiende a desaparecer (por lo menos en lo referente a las k12) , y como de bien nacidos es ser agradecido solo queria decir *GRACIAS *al que empezó a debatir el tema de las monedas12, yo lo conocí en el 2010 gracias a vosotros, no puedo dar nombres porque no se quien fue, gracias a él y a todos los demas que me habeis dado la posibilidad de comprar la plata amonedada mas barata del mundo seguramente.



Secundo lo que dices al 100%, yo tambien agradezco al los cotribuyentes del hilo que leo desde noviembre de 2010,( aunque ingresé muy posteriormente como se puede apreciar), y en especial a Electric0, aunque en el ultimo año largo tambien le daban salsa Garrapatez y Monster Speculator...... supongo que estarán por ahí, esperando a la que salta......::

Un saludo.


----------



## Aferro (29 Ene 2012)

Seguid buscando en sucursales perdidas que aun quedan k12.
Yo he encontrado bastantes decenas de k12 en esas sucursales.
Mi consejo , en base a la experiencia de patear sucursales, es que es mejor centarse en las siguientes oficinas.
Mi ranking: (En zona Levante español  : CV, cataluña, Murcia, etc)
1º y de lejos BBVA. Es donde mas k12 he encontrado
2º BANCAJA
3º Banco de Valencia
4º La Caixa
5º CAM.
6ª Caixa Cataluña
7ª Algo en Banesto y Cajas Rurales.
Nada en Santander, Cajamar, Cajas Vascas, Popular,etc.

Me gustaría saber si hay coincidencia conmigo.

Salut


----------



## electric0 (30 Ene 2012)

Dev-em dijo:


> Secundo lo que dices al 100%, yo tambien agradezco al los cotribuyentes del hilo que leo desde noviembre de 2010,( aunque ingresé muy posteriormente como se puede apreciar), y en especial a Electric0, aunque en el ultimo año largo tambien le daban salsa Garrapatez y Monster Speculator...... supongo que estarán por ahí, esperando a la que salta......::
> 
> Un saludo.



Sin ganas de ofender a nadie en concreto..... SOIS UNOS ANIMALES DE BELLOTA,... incredulos por naturaleza, obstinados hasta el ridiculo, incapaces de ver la realidad....

--------------------------------

Mañana hara 3 años ya que abri este hilo, en este mismo foro 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/97668-estoy-haciendo-lo-correcto.html

Y alguno me dijo de todo, porque en vez de razonar se limito a criticar lo que no entendia, o lo que iba en ese momento en contra de sus intereses,....

--------------------------------

Ahora 3 años despues no quiero ser "un heroe" ni un "visionario" ni un "profeta", solo quiero que razoneis, que no es tan dificil co.ño.....

Dejad de mirar mi dedo, y haced el favor de mirar la luna..... ¿o tambien os hace falta que os dirijan de nuevo?

Tengo mas post en mas hilos.....y esos no los comentais.... ¿que pasa?
¿que esos tampoco os interesan ahora?.....

--------------------------------

Reflexion, analisis, ejemplos, ............. el camino es facil de encontrar solo requiere trabajo,..... y lo primero (hasta en mi caso) son las preguntas esenciales, ..... cuando alguien dice algo ¿porque lo dice? ¿a que intereses sirve? ¿que gana diciendolo?
........... apartir de ahi razonamiento puro y duro.
Si yo puedo hacerlo, vosotros tambien.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ene 2012)

Uno se alegra de saber de el forero electrico .


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Ene 2012)

grande electric0, se te hechaba de menos


----------



## aet_78 (31 Ene 2012)

Esta mañana en una sucursal cercana a mi casa, que en el pasado no tenían (o al menos eso decían), me he encontrado con un tesoro. 39 monedas de 12€. 
Rebuscad y rebuscad incluso en terreno vacío, algo queda.


----------



## tiotoni (2 Feb 2012)

*aqui la tenemos*

España, primera imagen moneda 30 euros 2012 | Numismática visual


----------



## adrian2408 (2 Feb 2012)

feaa de cojones....xq no diseñaral algo mas decente XDD


----------



## Gallina (2 Feb 2012)

¿Porqué nos castigan? 
:cook:


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Feb 2012)

Por mi, que se la coman con patatas...
Hasta que la plata se ponga a 100$, se quedaran ahi por los siglos de los siglos..


----------



## motoendurero (2 Feb 2012)

entonces... la de 20€..¿tendrá o no tendrá cierto valor "numismático" debido a la corta tirada?


----------



## Junior666 (2 Feb 2012)

vaya porquería de moneda, tenía que decirlo.


----------



## opilano (2 Feb 2012)

Fea y nada atractiva, en ningun aspecto.


----------



## duval81 (2 Feb 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> entonces... la de 20€..¿tendrá o no tendrá cierto valor "numismático" debido a la corta tirada?



Hombre de corta tirada poco, creo que se hicieron cerca de 2 millones de cada, lo único que sólo ha habido dos pero bueno, exclusivas poco.
Yo tengo esperanza en la del campeonato del mundo. Tal vez en unos años la gente quiera tenerla de recuerdo.



Por cierto la de 30, menuda porquería, ¿pero quién diseña ahí? Si son todas iguales (iguales de feas).


----------



## fff (3 Feb 2012)

Pues la de 30, o se pone la plata a 1,8 o no interesa...


----------



## electric0 (3 Feb 2012)

Desde el punto de vista del euro (metro-variable-generalmentemenguante) que es con el que por desgracia medimos todo, tenemos los siguientes porcentajes de subida aplicados a la plata que vende el BdE...

de 12€ a 20€ 67% de subida (aprox.)

de 20€ a 30€ 50% de subida

de 12€ a 30€ 150% de subida

Sin embargo la modeda sigue pesando 18 gramos y mantiene la misma plata....

((( los porcentajes de bajada considerando el patron plata 18gr .925 los haceis vosotros mismos, yo paso de daros el tema mascado, asi con un poco de suerte mirais la luna en vez del dedo )))

Desde el punto de vista numismatico, el menos importante (economicamente hablando) y mas largo en el tiempo, la aparicion de una moneda de 20€ en el 2010 y su desaparicion en el 2011, con solo dos ediciones, revaloriza la moneda, ya que, aun siendo grandes las ediciones, siempre seran mas dificiles de encontrar que sus predecesoras.

Desde el punto de vista metal, esta claro que el BdE tiene la seguridad de que la plata contenida en la moneda puede en breve valer mas de 20€, es decir el precio de la plata llegara durante este año o el que viene lo mas tardar a 1201,21€/k o mas.

Desde el punto de vista social/humano, se refleja una deblacle que como poco esta a la altura de la gran depresion de 29. ((( si haceis las tareas y sacais los porcentajes de 18gr de plata como patron en lugar del euro, lo entendereis mejor)))

----------------

En conclusion, las monedas de 20€ ya son una reserva de valor mas que aceptable (no inversion) , asi que esta mas que claro, 12€(en extincion) , 20€ y si se puede alguna de 30€. (cuando esten disponibles)


El dinero fiat sigue inflandose cual burbuja, superado ya el beartrap, y camino del new paradigm,..... vosotros mismos,....

------------------

Ya podeis insultar y tal, y hacer el animoso/kierevelos, luego cuando salga mas barato empapelar la habitacion con billetes que con papel pintado, o quemarlos al ser mas barato que la leña, no vengais a tocar los güevos...

Un saludo.


----------



## saile (3 Feb 2012)

En 2 semanas ya tendrán las de 30 € en algunas oficinas.


----------



## rory (4 Feb 2012)

¿Eran las letis, de entre las de 12 euros, las que tenían mayor interés numismático (por llamarlo de alguna manera?


----------



## Gallina (4 Feb 2012)

rory dijo:


> ¿Eran las letis, de entre las de 12 euros, las que tenían mayor interés numismático (por llamarlo de alguna manera?



Otro engendro, especialmente el retrato que le hicieron a ella. Si hay que elegir estéticamente alguna me quedo con la del "año internacional de planeta tierra", la del "aniversario de la primera edición del quijote" o la del aniversario de la constitución.
De valor numismático, ni idea. Pero son feas pa jartar.
:cook:


----------



## rory (4 Feb 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Otro engendro, especialmente el retrato que le hicieron a ella. Si hay que elegir estéticamente alguna me quedo con la del "año internacional de planeta tierra", la del "aniversario de la primera edición del quijote" o la del aniversario de la constitución.
> De valor numismático, ni idea. Pero son feas pa jartar.
> :cook:



Eso es indiscutible, todas, sin excepción, también las de 20, son para destituir a toda la FNMT de plano.

Horribles, horribles, horribles.


----------



## karlilatúnya (4 Feb 2012)

De los tres posibles valores solo tienen dos


----------



## Gallina (4 Feb 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> De los tres posibles valores solo tienen dos



A ver: refugio sí, inversión como plata sí. Numismático cero.
:cook:


----------



## rory (5 Feb 2012)

A ver, creo que está claro, he puesto "numismático por llamarlo de alguna manera".

Entre los karlillos, si te dan a elegir, ¿con cual te quedas? Por menor tirada, por lo que sea, alguno tiene mayor valor, aunque sean horribles.

Desde que empezó la fiebre de los karlillos (algunos ya los conocíamos de hace años) se ha hablado sobre que año era más apetecible, qué tirada, si la del 2004, etc.

A mí la verdad siempre me ha dado igual las pocas veces que he comprado estas monedas, sobre cual coger.


----------



## Gallina (5 Feb 2012)

rory dijo:


> A ver, creo que está claro, he puesto "numismático por llamarlo de alguna manera".
> 
> *Entre los karlillos, si te dan a elegir, ¿con cual te quedas? Por menor tirada, por lo que sea, alguno tiene mayor valor, aunque sean horribles.*
> 
> ...



Pues o "año internacional de la tierra", o el "quijote", por estética: de feos, menos, aunque ésto es muy discutible claro. Por cierto que encima es de los que menos tengo: uno del año de la tierra y cuatro quijotes, pero no se si tiene que ver con la tirada o con que son ya relativamente antiguos y yo lamentablemente he sabido de la existencia de los k12 y k20 hace mes y medio. Vamos, que estoy pez.
:cook:


----------



## kikepm (5 Feb 2012)

rory dijo:


> Eso es indiscutible, todas, sin excepción, también las de 20, son para destituir a toda la FNMT de plano.
> 
> Horribles, horribles, horribles.



Cierto, todas basadas en eventos o personalidades. Alguna podrían hacer pensando en algo bueno que haya aquí, por ej. el lince ibérico, el monasterio románico de silos, yo que se.


----------



## Visalleras (5 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Hombre de corta tirada poco, creo que se hicieron cerca de 2 millones de cada, lo único que sólo ha habido dos pero bueno, exclusivas poco.
> Yo tengo esperanza en la del campeonato del mundo. Tal vez en unos años la gente quiera tenerla de recuerdo.
> 
> 
> ...



Amén. Es posible que de aquí a unos años se recuerde ese momento como el cénit del país. Y cuantas más personas apilen esa moneda, menos monedas a repartir. Todavía se encuentran fácilmente en algunos sitios.


----------



## aet_78 (6 Feb 2012)

Entiendo que las de 20€ ya son una apuesta interesante de cada al futuro. Pues nada, hago caso a los expertos y me pongo manos a la obra en la búsqueda del tesoro.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (6 Feb 2012)

*Nuevo hilo*

Puede abrir alguien un nuevo hilo? Se me cuelga cada vez que intento llegar a esta página...

Saludos


----------



## kikepm (7 Feb 2012)

Hoy he conseguido 3 monedas de 12 en un pueblo del sur de madrid, sucursal de La Caixa. En esta ya había conseguido 10 hace unos meses. Lo que dijo alguien en post anterior, hay devoluciones de clientes y de vez en cuando se pueden conseguir varias.


----------



## kaxkamel (7 Feb 2012)

que alguien abra el 3º hilo, que este ya se atasca


----------



## kikepm (7 Feb 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> que alguien abra el 3º hilo, que este ya se atasca



A mi me va bien, es cosa del hilo seguro?


----------



## montytorri (7 Feb 2012)

abierto con su nombre "correcto"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-3-a.html#post5753541


----------

